# 2015 Yankee Candle Boney Bunch thread



## grandma lise

Hey Kitty,

Thanks for kicking off the new year for those of us who collect the Boney Bunch! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks too for posting those links, both to the site with all the pictures and descriptions of the Boney Bunch collection, also to the Yankee Candle videos. Watching them has become an annual tradition! 

I hope you don't mind Kitty, but I thought I'd add a few more helpful links, particularly for the new collectors. Here's a link to the Boney Bunch Love site that many of us here follow too...

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove

In addition to display ideas, it also includes scans of the Yankee Candle Halloween catalogs. 

In the photo area, there are "sticker sheets", one for each year of the collection, that I find useful as a quick reference when designing table top displays using the Boney Bunch...

2014 - https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/688940447851037/?type=1&theater
2013 - https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/644119505666465/?type=1&theater
2012 - https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...0.1422345770./493099327435151/?type=3&theater
2011 - https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...0.1422345770./494454027299681/?type=3&theater
2010 - https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...0.1422345770./493099184101832/?type=3&theater
2009 - https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...0.1422345770./493099107435173/?type=3&theater
2008 - https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...0.1422345770./493099010768516/?type=3&theater

And here's one more link from the Boney Bunch Love site that provides the names used to describe the characters in the 2009 collection...

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...0.1422346839./442354802509604/?type=3&theater

It's hard to believe that the collection is now beginning it's 8th year. See you in August when the new collection launches!

Lisa


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Yay! Can't wait to see what we have in store for us this year!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I'm excited to see what this year has in store for us!


----------



## pumpkinking30

I wish they would go back and revisit the pirate theme. If they made a large pirate ship, I would gladly put it next to my other pirate. Also, as much as I love the big boneys, I hope they have some minis (or at least small ones) to mix in with them this year, I'm running out of display room.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I'm just hoping the Bride and Groom this year are like the years before 2014.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I want a swamp boney man, a were boney, more Grimm tales, and well everything haha not that I'm picky!


----------



## gloomycatt

Ditto on the pirates! And I still want to see red riding hood


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Looked today & YC has Bone Tired Cat on sale for $9, Bonesy/Pumpkin for $7.50 & the Dawn of the Dead for $6.50 among others in their sale 'scenter' (lol).

ETA Ooo they also have Pumpkin Patch Swirl! I've been wanting to get one of those.


----------



## lisa48317

I'd like some pirates! And swamp people. I don't collect every single piece, just the ones that catch my attention. I love my Pet Cemetery from last year!


----------



## maxthedog

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but word is that boney bunch is dead no preview party or line this year.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

maxthedog said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but word is that boney bunch is dead no preview party or line this year.


What you sure? This first I've heard this.


----------



## VampKat

I have not heard this either. As far as we know in the stores, we're still planning for Halloween in August....


----------



## Shadowbat

I asked the workers at my YK yesterday about this. Wife and I were using our coupons to replenish our candle stock.  They never heard anything either and also said August is planned as usual.


----------



## maxthedog

I prefer not to say but she's been a great source of info for years at YC

Wish I could say different, but just what I heard, been on this board for a few years now, so I wouldn't just say something to say something. Here's hoping it's not true!!


----------



## sanura03

I would be sad to see them go, especially without them warning us that it's the 'farewell' year. This has been rumored before though so let's keep our fingers crossed! 
I almost wouldn't be surprised though, considering how mishandled last year was, and the fact that over half of the pieces were still around when we hit the post-Christmas semi-annual sale, and five are still on the site. Prior to last year the only piece that ever made it to clearance was Duffer McBone, and maybe a couple of the re-releases (headless farmer, anyone?) So I'm not sure if they just massively over-produced the pieces last year, or if interest in our beloved Bonies is starting to wane, at least for the casual fans of the collection.


----------



## Kitty

Re-releases of Incredible Mr. Bones and the Boney sample pieces that were not in production would be a great farewell.
YC has always misled us so we will just have to wait until Saturday, Auguest 1, 2015.

This website shows most of the BB & Incredible Mr. Bones including the sample pieces.
https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i don't think that a a surplus of pieces necessarily indicates them falling out of favor. It may simply mean that the new company over estimated how many would sell. 

I cannot imagine that Yankee would discontinue what is surely their biggest selling line year after year. That just does not make good business sense.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Hello again everyone! Last weekend I stopped by one of my local YC stores and talked to one of my trusted salespersons. She said she has already seen some information about this year's Halloween line. She said that the Boney Bunch are back, Ghostly Treats will return as a candle, and there will be a new "cat" line of Halloween figures. They are not like the black cat line that was released a couple years ago. These are different and more like the pieces were before the Boney Bunch. That's all I have for now. Trust me, I'll keep sleuthing.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> Re-releases of Incredible Mr. Bones and the Boney sample pieces that were not in production would be a great farewell.


I completely agree. I'm still waiting for the guillotine and octopus boneys!



Haddonfield1963 said:


> She said that the Boney Bunch are back, Ghostly Treats will return as a candle, and there will be a new "cat" line of Halloween figures. They are not like the black cat line that was released a couple years ago. These are different and more like the pieces were before the Boney Bunch. That's all I have for now. Trust me, I'll keep sleuthing.


Great job sleuthing, Haddonfield! I am excited about all of the above. I missed out on the ghostly treat jar last year and was hoping it would return. As for, the cat pieces, they would look great with the witches.


----------



## VampKat

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Hello again everyone! Last weekend I stopped by one of my local YC stores and talked to one of my trusted salespersons. She said she has already seen some information about this year's Halloween line. She said that the Boney Bunch are back, Ghostly Treats will return as a candle, and there will be a new "cat" line of Halloween figures. They are not like the black cat line that was released a couple years ago. These are different and more like the pieces were before the Boney Bunch. That's all I have for now. Trust me, I'll keep sleuthing.


YES. I was just coming to post confirmation that YC is not canceling the Halloween! LOL. I haven't seen anything about cats, but there are some other fun things in the works. It's still early in the process, but there is info floating around for a few Boney pieces and it looks like those witch boots are coming back again this year! No pics of anything yet. So don't knock yourselves out trying to find anything on the internet yet.


----------



## Mourning Glory

VampKat said:


> it looks like those witch boots are coming back again this year!


Yay! I overlooked them at last year's preview "party" (After my experience last year, I use that term loosely). I severely underestimated their popularity, but was unwilling to pay ebay prices.


----------



## gloomycatt

Yay boots!!! And more cats  thanks for sharing the info


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone! Just stopping by to say hi and check for any news on our favorite Boney Bunch thread. Can't wait to see what the new line will bring and am excited to see the first pictures. I'm hoping YC handles the Boney launch better this year. Releasing in two waves, with limited availability on the grand opening seemed to have hurt their sales last year and left them with a lot of leftover stock after the season was over. If they would go back to one big launch in August with enough inventory for everyone, it seemed like that's what worked best in prior years. Also, the lack of coupons killed a lot of launch day sales, according to my store manager. Let's hope they'll revise their strategy this year, and bring back some of the fun and build-up (videos!) of their more successful launches. Can't wait for the fun to begin!


----------



## Faucheuse

I know it's not Boney Bunch, but do you think they might put out that elusive witch's boots candle holder again this year?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Faucheuse said:


> I know it's not Boney Bunch, but do you think they might put out that elusive witch's boots candle holder again this year?


The current theory is that they will be back. Hopefully the witch hand will also return.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mourning Glory said:


> The current theory is that they will be back. Hopefully the witch hand will also return.


yeah coz my son the oaf broke mine. Argh.


----------



## chuckym70

Hello, this is my first day on the forum and I already see some familiar faces from another room. I will post here what I did there. Maybe someone can help me
was wondering if anyone has or knows where I can get a complete list of every Halloween candle Yankee ever put out. It would include the scent and label. I have been searching for some time now and can not find one. I'm working on a making a spreadsheet of what i have. I have been collecting Yankee Halloween candles for 5 years now. I wold like to know what I'm missing. Any help would be so greatly appreciated. I recently added a black band Halloween candle to my collection. Now I need to know what else I'm missing.I posted this picture in the other forum, I will post it here if its ok. Please fele free to send or forward it to anyone you think might be able to help. I really appreciate it. Ive been working alone for years building my collection. It feels good not feel isolated and always on the hunt for a candle LOL
Thank you :


----------



## Kitty

Your collection is very impressive! 
I have 2008- 2014 YC Halloween & fall catalogs have show the candles & list in the back.
I have a very small collection of YC Boney Bunch jar candles. I do not have this one & am not sure of the date- 2010 or 2011.


----------



## Kitty

Amazon & Scented Cadles Shop.com are good places to look for YC Halloween candles.


----------



## chuckym70

Kitty said:


> Your collection is very impressive! I have 2008- 2014 YC Halloween & fall catalogs have show the candles & list in the back.
> I have a very small collection of YC Boney Bunch jar candles.
> I do not have this candle & am not sure what year this is maybe 2010-12011.
> 
> View attachment 241023


Thats the very first one on my self. Its the only one that has the word eve in it. Though there much older ones I like to put that first. Thank you


----------



## Hallow Girl

I'm new to the boney bunch collection. I will be buying some items from someone. I'm curious to know if any fakes are made. I don't want to buy any.


----------



## Mourning Glory

WickedChick said:


> I'm new to the boney bunch collection. I will be buying some items from someone. I'm curious to know if any fakes are made. I don't want to buy any.


To my knowledge, there are no fakes. However, there are pieces that were reissued in following years, some of which were not up to par with their predecessors (ie 08 wedding couple). If you are able to see the pieces in person before buying, I would recommend checking for any chips, cracks, or other signs of repair. Also, the flocking (fuzzy coating used on some pieces) is prone to scraping off. Hope this helps. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Thank you morning glory. I am lucky that I will be able to check them out in person. The down side is the person doesn't have any of the storage boxes.


----------



## Kitty

Extras, PM me if interested. YC 2011 Afterlife
Jar holder & Tart Warmer


----------



## sanura03

Hey guys! Some of you probably already saw this, but BBL Facebook page posted this today:

"Ok boney fans! It feels like it's been so long since last years release but we're not that far away from the new boneys! Finally heard some kind of news!!... (and please keep in mind it's still pretty early to say everything is 100%) but it looks like boneys will be back with at least 3 new ones, some reissues including 1 big piece. And for those who are into the other Halloween items, the news is a cat line (different from black cats). Ghostly treats scent, witches boots should be back too! And lastly, instead of the release/preview party being the first Saturday of August, it will be the last Saturday. I will update this should any info change.. I want to be as accurate as possible. How excited are you all!!&#55357;&#56448;❤&#55356;&#57219;"

It's exciting to have news! And that they're not going away comepletely. Part of me will be sad if they only have 3 new ones this year. But my wallet and shelf space would be relieved haha. And I'm also bummed that the release is now the last Saturday in August. =( 
I'm putting my money on the 'big' piece that's being reissued is the pet cemetery from last year. I guess we'll see! I'm hoping for more 08 or 09 reissues. Those are the only years I need pieces from. Except for Boney and Clyde, they were the only one I never got around to getting last year haha.


----------



## Shadowbat

We usually only get one, maybe 2, pieces each year so the fact that there may only be a few new pieces doesn't bother me too much. Not sure about them moving the date though. It's been tradition it being that first weekend. lol


----------



## Lucy08

Only getting three new pieces makes me wonder if they are in fact phasing the line out. I am looking forward to seeing what the cat line is. Also really hoping for some older pieces being re released!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Not a fan of the last Saturday in August at all!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I'm a little bummed out about the last saturday as well, but hopefully they'll put more effort into the release party?


----------



## weenbaby

Kitty said:


> Amazon & Scented Cadles Shop.com are good places to look for YC Halloween candles.
> 
> View attachment 241060


I saw this at the outlet not too long ago. 

Hey guys! I'm ready for another year! 

I don't know what I'm getting this year. I just don't have room for more boneys. I'm glad there are only 3 new ones. I definitely want the boots! 

I'm also glad it's the last Saturday. I always thought it should be closer to Halloween. I display my boneys year round but my mom was always bummed she had to wait to display hers.


----------



## Hilda

Mixed feelings about that last Saturday rumor. Would be nice to be more into the season. Then again, I really enjoy getting my hands on my new Halloween swag early each year. 
Well, good luck on your Boney Hunting 2015 folks!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Not a fan of the last Saturday in August at all!


Three extra weeks of waiting? How cruel !! LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

I'm kind of happy to hear that they might not have as many NEW Boney's this year. I was sad to have to pack up the majority of my collection after the massive release last season. I just didnt have the room. I kept out the ones I love the most but the rest are stored away *cries*. 

I have mixed feelings about the rumors they are phasing out the Boney line. Part of me is sad because its something I look forward to and enjoy, but the other part of me would be happy with saving the money and not worrying about space. I would be happy to see them release three new Boneys and a few from years past or something. I think that is a wise idea. 

Anyway-- lets see what happens. YC loves toying with us and then surprising us so.... LOL.


----------



## sanura03

I think I jinxed it haha. My brother's coming to stay with us soon while he goes to school and he loves YC too. So, not two hours before I saw that post, I texted him and told him to keep the first Saturday in August open so we could go to the flagship store. 3 more weeks to obsess over candle ceramics lol. I wonder if there will be another coupon fiasco this year?
Good to see everybody again! I know this is the time of year I start getting antsy for Boney news. How's everyone doing?


----------



## grandma lise

Glad to hear there will be a few Boney Bunch pieces this year. Yay!

Lisa


----------



## Hallow Girl

I'm really interested in the witches hand candle holder and ghostly treats candle jar. On ebay they are selling at a ridiculous mark up price. Does anyone think they will bring those back this year? Also for the witches hand, was this sold online last year and was it easy to order? I ask because there is one Yankee candle store near me and it's not near me at all.

Thanks for your input


----------



## weenbaby

I hope they release the ghostly treats again. I wanted one last year because it looked AWESOME with the spellbound candle topper thing (the purple one).

I wouldn't mind another candy dish. They are my weakness. I am afraid though that this year I'm going to have to pack up some boneys to make room for new boneys. I have a curio cabinet that I put my favorite in and the ginormous pet cemetery. I think I'm going to have to decide which ones are my absolute faves and pack the rest away (sorry headless farmer).

I think I posted this last year, but my highlight was buying the boney santa and the elf for like $15. I had one an auction on ebay and saw the person was from my town. I messaged them to ask them if I could meet them instead of them shipping it and they agreed to meet me at the release. I offered to give them more money, but they only wanted $15. I would LOVE more Christmas themed boneys. I know it's mixing holidays or whatever but I adore holidays in general. 
I have a black cat hanging on my door and I decorate it to go with every season. Right now he's sporting a red white and blue bow for the summer. 
Ok I'm rambling


----------



## Kitty

YC still have 3 BB pieces. http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?Ntt=boney+bunch&_requestid=210419
What YC lacked in quality they made up in quantity.

Hope for the Sample pieces.


----------



## VampKat

happythenjaded said:


> Anyway-- lets see what happens. YC loves toying with us and then surprising us so.... LOL.


You keep that in mind, my friend. 

Cuz I haven't heard most of what was posted on BBL. In fact, I am pretty sure some of that info might be wrong. Like, the number of new Boneys....


----------



## happythenjaded

VampKat said:


> You keep that in mind, my friend.
> 
> Cuz I haven't heard most of what was posted on BBL. In fact, I am pretty sure some of that info might be wrong. Like, the number of new Boneys....


I remember last year we heard so many wild things and most of it wound up being untrue so.... Guess we will have to wait and see. Hopefully not the end of August though !!!


----------



## gloomycatt

I agree with weenbaby, I really love the Christmas bonies! I want a boney christmas angel.... can you imagine? And a boney mermaid to go with the pirates. And a new pirate cuz I don't have any of the other ones...


----------



## gloomycatt

And I don't want to wait til the end of august either! My birthday is in early august and having the release every year is the best gift ever!


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> And I don't want to wait til the end of august either! My birthday is in early august and having the release every year is the best gift ever!


I just can't imagine three extra weeks of suspense lol!!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I just can't imagine three extra weeks of suspense lol!!


Three more weeks?...Argh! But I have to agree that I won't be that upset if they only release 3 new pieces this year. Space has become a real issue. I just hope they release in sufficient quantity that there's not a "grab and gone" thing happening. And if they delay til almost September, then I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a really fantastic launch party this time around - with COUPONS!  I'd almost rather they release later with one big party, then to have an early release with the stock problems we had before and then another release later that didn't do so well. Having one big party builds up the excitement and makes the launch more fun. Would love to see some of the more rare 08 and 09 pieces return. I'm betting on a revisit from Pet Cemetery too. And I'd love to see a come back for the After Life gang again. Those pieces were so cute and fun!


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> YC still have 3 BB pieces. http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?Ntt=boney+bunch&_requestid=210419
> What YC lacked in quality they made up in quantity.
> 
> Hope for the Sample pieces.
> View attachment 241842


I love that pirate ship! Want, want want!!!


----------



## Kitty

Ghoul Gallery still has 2009 Incredible Mr. Bones plate, $27.59. 
http://ghoulgallery.com/Halloween_Skeletons_pg1.htm


----------



## happythenjaded

Since we have all had nearly a year with our 2014 pieces-- which is your favorite ? 

I would have to say mine is Pet Cemetery. I've really grown to appreciate the detail and find myself keeping an LED t/l in it 24/7 lol! 

I'm also still in love with the "Dying To See You" piece.


----------



## Kitty

Pet Cemetery is my fav 2014 piece.

What BB is on your most wanted list?

What Mr. Bone's is on your most wanted list?


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Pet Cemetery is my fav 2014 piece.
> 
> What BB is on your most wanted list?
> 
> What Mr. Bone's is on your most wanted list?


Most wanted BB is probably one of the never released items.... The little cycle boy, perhaps? 

Most wanted Mr. Bones is probably the 2010 LED mauselium or haunted cottage


----------



## sanura03

I'd say my favorite 2014 piece is either the taxi or dying to see you. I caved and got Boney and Clyde on Ebay a couple of days ago because I found one around retail price. I wasn't going to get it, but I ended up getting every other 2014 piece I didn't get in the beginning when they went on clearance, so it would be silly to just be missing one. At least that's what I told myself to justify it haha.

My most wanted BB piece I don't have would probably be the mother and baby from 2008, or maybe the spiderweb dress lady.

Most wanted mr. Bones piece is the cake server. I still kick myself for not getting it for $40 when I could. *sigh*


----------



## sanura03

Oh jeez, there's a pet cemetery on Ebay for $545 dollars.

And 12 people are watching it. 

Hopefully they're just watching it out of curiousity to see if someone's clueless enough to pay that.


----------



## Kitty

If anybody wants to sell.
I am going to attempt to make the wood sign.
Most wanted Mr. Bones list:


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> If anybody wants to sell.
> I am going to attempt to make the wood sign, 3rd pic.


Please post pictures when you do!


----------



## Kitty

Amazon has BB pieces & only.1 The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends: Witch Spell Sign


----------



## gloomycatt

I have to agree that the pet cemetery is my favorite piece from last year. My most wanted BB is a pirate from 2009. Still watching on evilbay...


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> I have to agree that the pet cemetery is my favorite piece from last year. My most wanted BB is a pirate from 2009. Still watching on evilbay...


I caved last season and got both the pirates. I kept seeing less and less of them on evilbay and the price got higher and higher so, lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

I am considering selling my duplicate piece of the 2008 Mother & Baby carriage Boney. Message me if you would be interested. I looked on Evilbay and didnt see any listings for this particular piece at this time. Depending on the level of interest I will post on the for sale forum. I would rather sell to a fellow collector on here than post to evilbay lol.


----------



## Kitty

Which YC sample pieces do you want?


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Which YC sample pieces do you want?
> 
> View attachment 242260
> View attachment 242261
> View attachment 242262
> View attachment 242263
> View attachment 242264
> View attachment 242265
> View attachment 242266
> View attachment 242267
> View attachment 242268
> View attachment 242269


All all all all LOL


----------



## SalemWitch

Kitty said:


> Which YC sample pieces do you want?
> 
> View attachment 242260
> View attachment 242261
> View attachment 242262
> View attachment 242263
> View attachment 242264
> View attachment 242265
> View attachment 242266
> View attachment 242267
> View attachment 242268
> View attachment 242269


Wow!! Those are great pieces Kitty!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Stopped by our YC store today and the mgr. said they're starting their Semi-Annual Sale Thurs. (5/30), and that there would be some Boney Bunch (old stock) available. She couldn't (or wouldn't?) say which ones but that they just got whatever got sent from the warehouse (which for here is in Indiana). She also mentioned the Boney Party being the end of August and it would be a Boney+gen. H'Ween release. She said she hoped to have more info. from their June conference call.

Also, if you have anything you want to sell, please make a thread for them in the For Sale, Indv. forum. You can mention you have something to sell here & post a link, but please don't list the ad here. Thanks!


----------



## Lucy08

Its going to feel like forever waiting until the end of August!

thanks for the heads up on the sale, may have to check it out tomorrow. I situ don't buy their candles anymore, so rarely go in there.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it will really peeee me off if the launch is Aug 22...i purposely changed our vacation week so that I wouldn't be out of town for the launch this year.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I can say without reservation - all of them!


----------



## sanura03

Hey guys! Another update on the BBL Facebook page.

"Hey boney fans! New update from a boney fan...(thank you Vanessa.)
~"OK guys... the boney bunch IS going to have its preview on August 29th! Ugh I just left yankee candle and the woman told me they just had a conference call about the sneak peak. She said the pet cemetery is coming back definitely the witches boots, and there's not going to be a ton of new stuff. But some old ones.. I can't wait but why at the END?!?!?!"~
Waiting really is going to suck lol. But nonetheless, who's getting more and more excited for the new release!?!""


Still sad about waiting till the end of August =( but it looks like more people will get a chance at Pet Cemetery and the witches' boots. So that's something. Hopefully they'll be re-releases we actually want (08 and 09 Bonies, pleeeeease!?) instead of more headless farmers lol.


----------



## HallieLaVeau

HI, everyone. I just thought I'd share the great deal I got on Boney Bunch today. I got five pieces for $30 plus I used my $5 voucher. So I only spent $25. I was really excited.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Which YC sample pieces do you want?
> 
> View attachment 242260
> View attachment 242261
> View attachment 242262
> View attachment 242263
> View attachment 242264
> View attachment 242265
> View attachment 242266
> View attachment 242267
> View attachment 242268
> View attachment 242269


We can only choose ONE? Awh Kitty, you're killing me here...! I really love them all. But, if I could only get one, it would have to be the pirate ship. Close runners-up would be the little boy on the trike, squid-boy or lobster-guy. Those are so unique and cute! Somebody tell YC to produce those already!


----------



## Kitty

Remember the Dig In! coffin candy dish was not sold for a long time until 2014.
Hope the samples will be made this year.


----------



## Shadowbat

Family and I were at the mall doing some shopping, and just to echo what was already said, the workers told me the 29th was the date, and there wasn't going to be many new pieces. My YK store always goes out for the BB event. They said that they are hoping to have an even bigger turn out by them moving the date.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Kitty

Boo-urns, Welcome to HF!

In 2010 Dig IN! was a prototype & not in production, only to a lucky few received it of which I was not included. 
Unfortunately, I do not have any more info on it.

After last years horrible quality, YC must have wised up. Have fewer & hopefully better quality pieces.
No more unhappy returns.


----------



## Hilda

Shadowbat said:


> Family and I were at the mall doing some shopping, and just to echo what was already said, the workers told me the 29th was the date, and there wasn't going to be many new pieces. My YK store always goes out for the BB event. They said that they are hoping to have an even bigger turn out by them moving the date.


Thanks for sharing that info. I am sort of bumming. I have respite for my disabled son the beginning of each month. I've been able to swing it the past few years so I can take a leisurely me-only grownup day and do the Halloween event. I don't think I'll be able to with the date moving. 
I will check in to see what goodies the rest of you are able to snag. Have fun!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Kitty

Remember that YC usually has BB online before the in store preview.
Pet Cemetery, Waking the Dead & Ghoul were only online.

I managed to get the BB Ornaments Wax Dipping Candles at MA flagship store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello, everyone! So glad it is already just a little over 2 months until the next Boney launch! I'm sorry I haven't dropped by to say hello until now. There has just been entirely too much drama in RL this year. So, I'm hoping that it will all be out of the way before Boney time! Last year I had enough for a lifetime with YC, LOL. Here's hoping to better quality Boneys for all this year!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty, you were so fortunate to get both styles! I managed to get the flagship store in VA to send me a few of the man, but the dog was already sold out at both locations, by the time I knew about them.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Greetings! Unfortunately we are still almost 3 months away because of the later launch this year.
> 
> I am not too surprised that it is later (but still disappointed, of course) - I have been checking the Yankee Candle Events webpages for the flagship stores, and they are having a Christmas in July event the last weekend of July. A Halloween launch the very next weekend would have been odd.


Now, I was trying to be positive, by saying it was a little over two months. Thanks for bringing us all back down to reality, LOL! 

In all seriousness, since the preview party is later this year, I wonder if YC will be releasing Boneys in two waves this year, or if it will all be at once?


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Haha, sorry! I shouldn't let my disappointment about the wait become negativity.
> 
> I too wonder if there will still be a restocking wave. It would make sense if they still have a second wave in early October, since Halloween buying will be in full force then. If there is only one release time this year, then that will definitely add pressure for getting everything that we want asap before it all sells out.


From YC's standpoint, by October, they are looking toward Thanksgiving and Christmas. Oddly, Halloween almost gets an honorable mention in October these days. 

On a positive note, I had a chat with Sean M. today, so I am pretty positive he will be there to help all of us during Boney season this year!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Btw, if Sean knows anything about Boney Bunch 2015, including a solid preview party date, he isn't talking.


----------



## HallieLaVeau

I talked with the manager at my local store and she acted as if they were getting no Boneys this year. I hope she doesn't know what she's talking about. I'll be sad if they take them away.


----------



## Spookywolf

I found this video on Youtube. It's Christopher Lee reading the original poem written by Tim Burton. I'd never seen this version before and was surprised to see a few of our Boney Bunch inspirations in the video - especially our Boney train (it's in the section where the kids get their "toys" from Jack.) Someone at YC was definitely inspired by Nightmare Before Christmas for some of the pieces like the Boney Claus, etc. And you can catch a glimpse of the head of our Boney Bird Plane in the window trying to eat somebody, LOL! Thought you might like to see this unique version. And I just love to hear Christopher Lee's voice. Enjoy!


----------



## maxthedog

HallieLaVeau said:


> I talked with the manager at my local store and she acted as if they were getting no Boneys this year. I hope she doesn't know what she's talking about. I'll be sad if they take them away.


I heard the same thing from someone a little higher up at YC, which is the reason I posted what I did a while ago. Maybe some witches and a new cat line. .guess time will tell. ..obviously I hope there's new stuff lol


----------



## Kitty

Ebay seller stated the following:
Not stamped, nor dated as original retail sticker has been removed so exact date cannot be verified;
My knowledge to date: a sister company Hallmark store production came out with a collection in 2009 called: "The Incredible Mr.Bones" & this piece is from this collection as originally purchased;
I decided to keep the door hanger & take it off eBay for now as it is RARE & to further research its correct statistics.
Thank you for your patience & inquiry

Has anyone seen this item? Is it a Incredible Mr. Bones?
Hallmark sells only YC items not Coyne's Incredible Mr. Bones.


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty, wish I could help. It certainly looks like part of the Mr. Bones line, doesn't it. Good luck with your research.

And as far as the reports of "no Boneys" or "very few new Boneys" this year, I'm really on this fence about this. Part of me would be sad to see them go and an even bigger part of me would miss this Forum BB community terribly. I've come to think of so many of you as friends and family over the years with our shared love of all things Boney Bunch. It's now a summer tradition to get excited and talk about the new line coming out and look forward to the preview party. That would leave such a terrible hole if they do, in fact, decide to phase them out. There is also a smaller part of me that would feel relieved and only because space has become such an issue for me now. I'm already looking into additional display cases to house my Boneys in, and I haven't even completed back-collecting pieces that I want. We all know that eventually the end will come for Boneys, but I don't think I'm ready for it just yet. Personally, I would rather see them dwindle down to just a few new pieces every year, than to disappear entirely. That would be the better solution, I think, than just dropping the line completely. 

Every year there is talk that this might be the last year. And if they do only release a few pieces this year, then that might be an indicator that the new president has decided to go in a different direction with their Halloween merchandise. I don't want to make accusations unduly, but if YC is suffering lower sales, then they have to own part of the blame. The last few years have really been bungled with inventory issues, lack-luster preview parties, and last year's big fiasco with no coupons for opening day. (Although some of us here on the Forum did manage to get coupons by calling customer service.) I just feel that if they managed this event properly, they would see a surge in interest and in sales. Everyone remembers fondly the "The Mystery of Boney Manor" in 2010 and what great fun that was. All those tantalizing sneak peaks and videos had people flocking to the stores in droves for the preview party. It could easily be that way again. 

I reread parts of our 2012 and 2013 threads this past weekend, and had to smile at the fun we all had in gearing up for the big day and the buzz of excitement as we waited for news. There was the late night vigil for the midnight (or later) release of the new Boneys online and our mad race to place orders before YC had even gotten them fully downloaded to the site yet.  And then on the big day, how everyone would post before shopping, post again after shopping, stop to unload a bag, snap some pics, build a display shelf, then run back to the computer and post again to check on everyone else. What amazing and sometimes hilarious fun! After reading all that, I felt like I had visited a Boney Bunch reunion, LOL! 

So, pardon my long post as I took a stroll down memory lane, but I just wanted to say how much I enjoy stopping by and chatting with everyone here on our BB thread. I'll try to send lots of positive waves to Yankee in the hopes that we have many years of Boney Bunch ahead. Those little ceramic candle holders have brought a lot of fun and joy to everyone here. So keep the spirits up and the home fires (or candles) burning guys! 

Love ya all!
Spooky


----------



## sanura03

Hey guys! Someone on the Boney Bunch Love FB page is parting with some older pieces for $20 + shipping! In case there are any pieces on there that you need.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

HallieLaVeau said:


> I talked with the manager at my local store and she acted as if they were getting no Boneys this year. I hope she doesn't know what she's talking about. I'll be sad if they take them away.


YC has been pulling this for at least a couple of years now. They have cried wolf too many times. I believe when it truly is the final year for BB, they will announce it as such, and try their best to end on a high note. As for this year, as long as the quality is better, I don't mind their being fewer pieces. I loved their Spellbound line more than the actual Boneys last year, and I can't wait to see what accessories are in store for this year.


----------



## redsea

Hi everyone! I can't believe it is almost that time again!


----------



## Kitty

I copied from BBL fb page for the following on 6/10/15. Thank you BBL fb for great website!

I wanted to share this to get everyone pumped up.. I was digging around instagram and Yankee Candle responded to a post only 2 weeks ago! Look at what they said! It appears we can look forward to some new boneys for sure! (kept all other info of this instagram account private). Yc's dropping some hints.. We just had to find them!

theyankeeccandle We're so excited we could help add to your collection. Wait until you see who we have coiming this year for the Boney Family...they'redying to meet you.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> I copied from BBL fb page for the following on 6/10/15. Thank you BBL fb for great website!
> 
> I wanted to share this to get everyone pumped up.. I was digging around instagram and Yankee Candle responded to a post only 2 weeks ago! Look at what they said! It appears we can look forward to some new boneys for sure! (kept all other info of this instagram account private). Yc's dropping some hints.. We just had to find them!
> 
> theyankeeccandle We're so excited we could help add to your collection. Wait until you see who we have coiming this year for the Boney Family...they'redying to meet you.


See? Nothing to worry about. Better start saving up now, LOL! Who's still hoping for that guillotine Boney?


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> I copied from BBL fb page for the following on 6/10/15. Thank you BBL fb for great website!
> 
> I wanted to share this to get everyone pumped up.. I was digging around instagram and Yankee Candle responded to a post only 2 weeks ago! Look at what they said! It appears we can look forward to some new boneys for sure! (kept all other info of this instagram account private). Yc's dropping some hints.. We just had to find them!
> 
> theyankeeccandle We're so excited we could help add to your collection. Wait until you see who we have coiming this year for the Boney Family...they'redying to meet you.


Oh, YC.... Always teasing us! Thanks for sharing Kitty!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay guys, I did some sleuthing and found this on the web. I think this is from a personal blog, so didn't link it just in case that violates Forum rules, but here's a copy and paste of the paragraph that caught my eye... 

"_Date and Name Information for the 2015 Yankee Candle Halloween Boney Bunch Party..and a bounce back coupon for July 6th…
Author: admin	• Discussion: No Comments
Hello my fellow Yankee Candle Addicts!! Just got back from another SAS shopping extravaganza…I always ask about upcoming items, etc. So, I was told by a Yankee Candle Sales Manager that this years Boney Bunch Halloween Party is called “The Witches Ball“…AND, it’s much later this year. It is going to be on August 29, 2015 rather than the first Saturday in August. She stated that the Witch line (Spellbound from 2014) popularity brought this on…As you might recall, last year there was the infamous Yankee Candle Spellbound Witch Boots that were sold out in a nanosecond…I never did get those boots nor the Spellbound Crackle set. So, maybe they will make a return and we can all nab a pair this year! Other than the date and name, I do not have much else right now, but will be on top of it!! And, speaking of that, I need to post a copy of last years Yankee 2014 Halloween Catalog for reference…onto that next_.."

So, I headed to my local store to pick up some candles from their sale (great prices right now, btw) and ran into my favorite store manager. She confirmed that there are new Boneys coming out but had no details on what kind or how many. She did say that the preview party would be a witch theme and seconded the quote I found above because of the popularity of the Spellbound collection and the Witch boots last year. She said that she makes more money on the Halloween preview party than she does on Black Friday Christmas rush, so she would find it doubtful that they'd drop the BB's completely. However, she did feel like YC wants to start highlighting other Halloween related items and bring them more into the spotlight. (Guess YC's figuring out that Halloween fans = money makers!)

Glad we're finally starting to get some info now!  I'm excited about "The Witch's Ball" theme! I love the flying Boney witch on her broom from 2012 - one of the most detailed pieces they'd made in a while, and the Spellbound items were awesome last year. Can't wait, can't wait!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Okay guys, I did some sleuthing and found this on the web. I think this is from a personal blog, so didn't link it just in case that violates Forum rules, but here's a copy and paste of the paragraph that caught my eye...
> 
> of the popularity of the Spellbound collection and the Witch boots last year. *She said that she makes more money on the Halloween preview party than she does on Black Friday Christmas rush, so she would find it doubtful that they'd drop the BB's completely*. However, she did feel like YC wants to start highlighting other Halloween related items and bring them more into the spotlight. (Guess YC's figuring out that Halloween fans = money makers!)
> D


THIS is why i never get in an uproar over the rumors of the Boney's death. It would be an incredibly stupid move for YC to kill off their single best-selling line.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Okay guys, I did some sleuthing and found this on the web. I think this is from a personal blog, so didn't link it just in case that violates Forum rules, but here's a copy and paste of the paragraph that caught my eye...
> 
> "_Date and Name Information for the 2015 Yankee Candle Halloween Boney Bunch Party..and a bounce back coupon for July 6th…
> Author: admin	• Discussion: No Comments
> Hello my fellow Yankee Candle Addicts!! Just got back from another SAS shopping extravaganza…I always ask about upcoming items, etc. So, I was told by a Yankee Candle Sales Manager that this years Boney Bunch Halloween Party is called “The Witches Ball“…AND, it’s much later this year. It is going to be on August 29, 2015 rather than the first Saturday in August. She stated that the Witch line (Spellbound from 2014) popularity brought this on…As you might recall, last year there was the infamous Yankee Candle Spellbound Witch Boots that were sold out in a nanosecond…I never did get those boots nor the Spellbound Crackle set. So, maybe they will make a return and we can all nab a pair this year! Other than the date and name, I do not have much else right now, but will be on top of it!! And, speaking of that, I need to post a copy of last years Yankee 2014 Halloween Catalog for reference…onto that next_.."
> 
> So, I headed to my local store to pick up some candles from their sale (great prices right now, btw) and ran into my favorite store manager. She confirmed that there are new Boneys coming out but had no details on what kind or how many. She did say that the preview party would be a witch theme and seconded the quote I found above because of the popularity of the Spellbound collection and the Witch boots last year. She said that she makes more money on the Halloween preview party than she does on Black Friday Christmas rush, so she would find it doubtful that they'd drop the BB's completely. However, she did feel like YC wants to start highlighting other Halloween related items and bring them more into the spotlight. (Guess YC's figuring out that Halloween fans = money makers!)
> 
> Glad we're finally starting to get some info now!  I'm excited about "The Witch's Ball" theme! I love the flying Boney witch on her broom from 2012 - one of the most detailed pieces they'd made in a while, and the Spellbound items were awesome last year. Can't wait, can't wait!


Thanks so much for the info, Spooky! Since this party is going to be less than a week after my birthday, I have a little bit better of a reason to go wild this year!  After last year, I am only getting Boneys in store, unless there is an online exclusive I want. I don't mind risking ordering accessory items. Can't wait to see what the new pieces are!


----------



## Shadowbat

My YK has told me before that the BB event is the most profitable weekend for them as well. I agree that it's most likely a marketing ploy. Just don't see them eliminating it.


----------



## DarkSecret

Good to see just about everyone is back. Here we go again! Been catching up and seems the biggest news is the date of the unveiling. Not happy about that, but I am not surprised. My store manager said every year the main stream customers complained about the Halloween merchandise being displayed too early. That's why everything was moved to the back of the store during the premiere. Unfortunately, I had already put in for time off from work the first weekend of August, guess there is now going to be a change of plans. I wouldn't necessarily be unhappy about fewer boneys, because like some of the rest of you I am running out of space to display. I thought they would bring back the witch boots, they were so popular. Guess everyone noted Christopher Lee's passing, I watched the video Spooky presented to us, he did have a marvelous voice. Didn't realize he was 93. He will be missed. I had a great time last year reading and posting on this site. I'm glad I have you all to visit with while we wait for this year's new pieces. One of the posts above kinda hint at maybe zombies? Guess we will have to wait and see!


----------



## grim gravely

Getting excited for the boney bunch release. Missed pet cemetery last year so hoping they bring that back.


----------



## Rails

*sob* Wish they had those here. I LOVE them.. they are just sooo darned cute!!!! going to have to keep my eyes open for them. We have a shop called DUSK here that does halloweenie stuff, but they aren't anything like these little buggers! Is it wrong to "want"?


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Great prices for those 2008 pieces. 
Tried grabbing the grave digger but it sold as I was about to purchase it.


----------



## sanura03

Thank you for the heads up Boo-urns! I ran like a madwoman for my laptop haha.
Grim Gravely sorry for sniping it on you


----------



## grim gravely

No need to be sorry.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

In an effort to return some Karma, I found an Eternal Slumber (couple reading in bed) for $13.75 + $8.75 shipping here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...472?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d241c0380

ETA: Aaaand it's gone haha.


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> The adrenaline rush of a bargain is real, haha. Glad you were able to snag it.
> 
> Grim Gravely, hope you get a good deal next time.


Thank you! You got a great deal today


----------



## gloomycatt

Yay for witches! And hopefully this year I can grab those elusive witch boots, if they reissue them


----------



## sanura03

Pssst,
For anyone that needs the '09 bride and groom cake couple, the same seller from last night has one for $60.
I ended up also getting the '08 tart warmer from them, it was listed at $100 or best offer, so I thought what the heck, and put in $50 and it was automatically accepted, so you might be able to get the cake couple for less than $60, I'm not sure. Good luck guys!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301660114086


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Pssst,
> For anyone that needs the '09 bride and groom cake couple, the same seller from last night has one for $60.
> I ended up also getting the '08 tart warmer from them, it was listed at $100 or best offer, so I thought what the heck, and put in $50 and it was automatically accepted, so you might be able to get the cake couple for less than $60, I'm not sure. Good luck guys!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301660114086


Very tempting on the 09 cake couple. Hoping to see other 08-09 pieces listed for cheap.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> Very tempting on the 09 cake couple. Hoping to see other 08-09 pieces listed for cheap.


I know! I think they might've figured out they were practically giving them away, with the drastic jump in price in the second wave of listings =( but I've been refreshing off and on all day to see if anything else pops up =)


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> I know! I think they might've figured out they were practically giving them away, with the drastic jump in price in the second wave of listings =( but I've been refreshing off and on all day to see if anything else pops up =)


Glad I'm not the only one refreshing like crazy.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> Glad I'm not the only one refreshing like crazy.


May the force be with you


----------



## happythenjaded

I'm getting excited for the new release but im trying to figure out where things will go LOL! Aye!


----------



## grim gravely

happythenjaded said:


> I'm getting excited for the new release but im trying to figure out where things will go LOL! Aye!


I'm having the same issue. The size on these things get bigger every year.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> I'm having the same issue. The size on these things get bigger every year.


Every single year when I unpack them I'm surprised by how big they are compared to how I remember them. You'd think after six years of this I'd just remember that they take up a lot of real estate haha.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Every single year when I unpack them I'm surprised by how big they are compared to how I remember them. You'd think after six years of this I'd just remember that they take up a lot of real estate haha.


I have two closets filled with just boney bunches and a few boxes that that I need to find a spot for that doesn't require moving them whenever company comes over. 
I'm lucky I made it this far with only one broken piece over the years. lol


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> I have two closets filled with just boney bunches and a few boxes that that I need to find a spot for that doesn't require moving them whenever company comes over.
> I'm lucky I made it this far with only one broken piece over the years. lol











That's our storage loft, everything to the right of the pillar is Halloween stuff. 90% of it is either Bonies or Spooky Town. And I still have 7 Bonies I've gotten since Halloween + the 4 that I ordered this week and two big Spooky Town boxes that I haven't put up there yet.  
Hopefully the rumors are true and there aren't many new pieces this year!

ETA: They've moved with us to Japan and back, as well as the yearly unpacking and repacking, and thankfully only two have broken and they were easy repairs. Now the Lemax stuff is a different story entirely haha.


----------



## Kitty

From Boneybunchlove fb page:
Another great opportunity to get some old boney bunches! Kellie Ponder Frost is selling 60+ items!! Please find her in the comments below to contact her. Instead of us posting the pics, just ask her if she has what you need. Good luck!


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> View attachment 243406
> 
> 
> That's our storage loft, everything to the right of the pillar is Halloween stuff. 90% of it is either Bonies or Spooky Town. And I still have 7 Bonies I've gotten since Halloween + the 4 that I ordered this week and two big Spooky Town boxes that I haven't put up there yet.
> Hopefully the rumors are true and there aren't many new pieces this year!
> 
> ETA: They've moved with us to Japan and back, as well as the yearly unpacking and repacking, and thankfully only two have broken and they were easy repairs. Now the Lemax stuff is a different story entirely haha.


I used to collect Spooky Town until space became an issue....and breakage.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> I used to collect Spooky Town until space became an issue....and breakage.


Yes, I love my Spooky Town, but the unboxing and arranging and yearly barrage of new superglue projects is quite a labor of love haha.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Things sure are beginning to pick up around here! Wow, Sanura, you scored BIG yesterday! Glad you still have some room left in your loft. 

I went to check out BBL's FB page, and it's a madhouse over there, LOL! I don't have it in me to fight the internet crowd over Boneys right now. Maybe I will have some luck on eVilbay this year.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Things sure are beginning to pick up around here! Wow, Sanura, you scored BIG yesterday! Glad you still have some room left in your loft.
> 
> I went to check out BBL's FB page, and it's a madhouse over there, LOL! I don't have it in me to fight the internet crowd over Boneys right now. Maybe I will have some luck on eVilbay this year.


Yeah, I'm not even going to try to join the fray for any on the lastest FB sales haha. With the one from the other night I just happened to see it RIGHT as it popped up so I was able to snag my longed-for Balloon Head boy, and the headless sitter, as he was the only other one I didn't have.  
I've never bought Boneys on the 'Bay before, and this seller has very little feedback so far, so I'm just crossing my fingers that they arrive in one piece!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Yeah, I'm not even going to try to join the fray for any on the lastest FB sales haha. With the one from the other night I just happened to see it RIGHT as it popped up so I was able to snag my longed-for Balloon Head boy, and the headless sitter, as he was the only other one I didn't have.
> I've never bought Boneys on the 'Bay before, and this seller has very little feedback so far, so I'm just crossing my fingers that they arrive in one piece!


Sanura, if you haven't done so, please do yourself a favor, and message the seller about making sure to please, Please, PLEASE package your Boneys carefully. For those prices, he/she more than likely has no idea of their value to you, and how expensive they would be to replace. I am not going to scare you with horror stories, but in this case, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Sanura, if you haven't done so, please do yourself a favor, and message the seller about making sure to please, Please, PLEASE package your Boneys carefully. For those prices, he/she more than likely has no idea of their value to you, and how expensive they would be to replace. I am not going to scare you with horror stories, but in this case, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


Shoot. I probably should've thought of that.  They've already packaged them and gotten the tracking numbers.  I guess I'll just have to hope my Boney good luck lasts for a few more days!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> Wow, Sanura03, $50 for the 2008 RIP tart warmer is a steal - I'm jealous! I asked the seller to pack mine carefully since I've received broken Boneys before through eBay, so hopefully they did and they will pack yours well too.


Thank you! And hopefully they'll treat them like the treasures they are haha. Now I'm just picturing the arm on the tart burner guy snapping. I'm going to be sweating till they get here next week.


----------



## sanura03

And I honestly didn't expect them to accept the $50 offer on the tart burner, I was very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Hopefully both of your boney bunches will arrive safe and in one piece.


----------



## sanura03

It really is an addiction haha. I have 0 space for more... but... neeeed.... all...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> It really is an addiction haha. I have 0 space for more... but... neeeed.... all...


Sanura and Boo, I will pray to the Boney Gods that all arrives safe and well! Your seller wised up. I placed an offer on the couple with the cake, and was outright declined.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Sanura and Boo, I will pray to the Boney Gods that all arrives safe and well! Your seller wised up. I placed an offer on the couple with the cake, and was outright declined.


Booo Hisss. That stinks, sorry Pumpkin  
I've never sold anything so I don't know how the best offer thing works. I did one on a ST building but just for $15 less than asking and it took a few hours to be approved and then last night on the Boney it was instantaneous, so I don't know if there's a minimum amount they set for it to be automatically accepted or what.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Thanks for the no-breakage happy thoughts. Sorry to hear that your offer was declined - I guess they did wise up.


Meh. NP.  The sad-faced pumpkin is more dramatic than I really feel about it, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Booo Hisss. That stinks, sorry Pumpkin
> I've never sold anything so I don't know how the best offer thing works. I did one on a ST building but just for $15 less than asking and it took a few hours to be approved and then last night on the Boney it was instantaneous, so I don't know if there's a minimum amount they set for it to be automatically accepted or what.


A seller can choose to look at each Best Offer individually, or set preferences for an auto-accept or decline. It is possible there is one set up to auto-accept on the same piece, but I'm not putting in an offer than high.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I have this mantra that if I wait long enough for anything that is mass produced, I can get it for the price I want. Not that I won't splurge at times. But, at some point during the summer, Boney Mania will ensue upon eBay. So, I'm not layin' the money down just yet!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Many sellers wait until the new line come out to list older pieces. They know collectors want to back collect and are willing to pay a higher price for older pieces.
During the off season I didn't find too many deal.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> You're right, Pumpkin. I think Boney Mania is already cranking up, especially on the BBL Facebook page. It's unfortunate that so much older Boney stuff that's more obscure is for sale around when the new line comes out, because I can't get the new line plus still back-collect at the same time. I thought that off-season back-collecting would be great, but choices are more limited, and price points are all over the place. I see some eBay auctions for ridiculously high prices and I wonder if sellers price that way because that's currently the only one of that item when they posted it. Someone is trying to sell the little bat boy tealight holder on eBay for $125, and it normally goes for around $25 - that's just crazy.


I completely understand where you are coming from, Boo. I thought I would be able to find a few of the pieces from previous years that I have been wanting. A few of them have come along since last season, but not when the timing was right for me. GG must be right. Sure enough, any time now, eBay is going to be flooded with Boneys. I just have to hope that some of these sellers don't know what they are selling, like the one Sanura and you purchased from. NOT like the one selling bat boy, LOL!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns, are you collecting just boney bunch pieces? There are some After-Life pieces that go great with the collection.


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> Here are my overflowing shelves - I have 83 Boneys in my collection, and 4 more on the way in the mail. It is hard to believe that I have about 40 more to go for the complete collection - there are so many! That's what excites me about back-collecting. The hunt is a lot of fun.
> 
> View attachment 243413
> 
> 
> I'd like to spread these out more - there are some behind others that I really can't see. I would also like to group them by theme, as right now I'm grouping them by the way I can fit more on the shelves. I have been collecting since Fall 2013. I am fortunate to be able to enjoy these year-round, as I have the space to leave them out.


That's a great collection! Especially only 2 years in to it, wow.  I have no idea how many I have haha... away to the stamp sheets!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> I am collecting just Boney Bunch pieces right now, since there are so many. I'm sure I'll set my sights on the other related collections once I'm finished with the Boney Bunches (or reach a point where I'm waiting for the rarer stuff to show up) - the Pumpkin People and After-Life band are super cute too. I'm not sure if I'll ever try to collect the Incredible Mr. Bones pieces - some of those seem impossible to get. I want to be sure that I can get an entire collection, because I'm obsessive like that.


It's a big addiction  
The Incredible Mr. Bones collection is super rare now. It would be nice to find some of those pieces.


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> Thank you! I counted mine up on the stamp sheets too, haha. Those are invaluable for collecting. I saved the pictures to my computer and I cross out the ones I have in Microsoft Paint.


Holy ish, apparently I have 97 haha, no wonder they take up so much room!


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Holy ish, apparently I have 97 haha, no wonder they take up so much room!


I don't even want to know how many I own. Too many!!! LOL


----------



## sanura03

I still need 22, mostly '08s so that's going to be a minute, then a couple of the '09s still, the band members, cheese spreaders, s&p shakers, reaper sitter and the accursed ornaments haha. And the big metal "Boney" mansion from last year. Too big!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I still need 22, mostly '08s so that's going to be a minute, then a couple of the '09s still, the band members, cheese spreaders, s&p shakers, reaper sitter and the accursed ornaments haha. And the big metal "Boney" mansion from last year. Too big!


I guess it's a race between Boo and you, to see who can complete their collection first!  I'm glad you mentioned the mansion. I haven't bought one yet, and am really hoping YC has a new design this year!


----------



## grim gravely

The mansion is in need of a make-over already!!!
I think they used that same design for too many years.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> Sanura is way ahead of me, haha. I hope they don't continue to change small details on the mansion - a big overhaul would be nice. I still need the 2010-2011 mansion with the three bats on top, but it's basically identical to the two that I already have - it seems ridiculous! I joke that I'm buying Malibu Stacy with a hat (if any of you are Simpsons fans, Malibu Stacy, which was like Barbie, had just a hat added to her and all of the little girls/collectors went crazy for her).


There are people much closer than I am haha. My favorite Boney story involves a lady who was posting on the YC FB page, and casually mentioned that she had 13 COMPLETE SETS, '08s and all. Not even for reselling, just to have and store. And then was just befuddled at how amazed we were lol.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> There are people much closer than I am haha. My favorite Boney story involves a lady who was posting on the YC FB page, and casually mentioned that she had 13 COMPLETE SETS, '08s and all. Not even for reselling, just to have and store. And then was just befuddled at how amazed we were lol.


WOW!!!


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> WOW!!!


Yeah. Our reaction eventually boiled down to, you have fun, and if you ever decide to part with some, let us know haha.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

I guess I should mention that this was back in 2011 so she only had 4 years worth to worry about. But still.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> I am guessing that she got everything at retail price, but that is still a lot of money.


If my memory is correct, the 08 pieces were quit rare - even at that time. I believe most store only got one or two of some pieces. She must have been on a mission.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> I guess I should mention that this was back in 2011 so she only had 4 years worth to worry about. But still.


I wonder what made her stop at 13? Lucky number maybe???


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> I am guessing that she got everything at retail price, but that is still a lot of money.


Yeah she was talking about how her local store would open up a register just for her and her coupons and take them all out to her car on a big cart


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Yeah she was talking about how her local store would open up a register just for her and her coupons and take them all out to her car on a big cart


During friends and family there are some hardcore people who buy so many candles, they have their entire family rolling those carts to their car. 
Those people are so hardcore that they don't leave anything behind.


----------



## sanura03

The Ebay seller lowered the cake couple to $50 OBO and the motorcycle couple to $40


----------



## Spookywolf

See, this is what happens when I take a few days off to paint my stupid living room...I miss the deal of a lifetime on 08/09 Boneys!!! I'm so jealous I could just spit, LOL! But, I'm happy they went to some of our BB Forum family. Congrats Sanura03 and Boo-urns!  That seller obviously didn't know what she had, and unfortunately (or fortunately for us!) she let the best pieces go cheap first. Finding deals like that on older pieces has become the thing of urban legends and is more rare than a Big Foot sighting! I still need that 08 tart warmer also, and am in search of the After Life drummer piece to complete my After Life ghoul band. I'm hoping to see a few of those come up for sale as we get into the season. Someone said that you don't see the older pieces come up until the time of the new releases, and I have to agree. But some of the sellers over on Ebay have taken it past the point of making some money to the point of downright greed. There's been a grave digger listed for months at $199.95 Give us a break already. And his face paint isn't even that great.  It looks like half his face got a sunburn. I'm all for people making a nice profit on auctions, but they don't have to gouge. Ouch! 

Grim Gravely, I'm right there with you on the Boney mansion. We're in desperate need of a remodel. I haven't purchased a mansion yet and was hoping to get one that has a newer design, or more like the older mansions used to be. The one with the tower is my favorite. Would love to see something Victorian like that.

I'm planning my displays this year around the new witch theme. I'll be dusting off my Boney witches, and getting out the boots. Can't wait to see what new pieces they bring out this year.


----------



## Kitty

Stamps are from BBL fb















































I want Incredible Mr. Bones stamps!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Kitty

This has not been updated but still a good source. 
BB List https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/

I do collect Incredible Mr. Bones if I am lucky enough to find them & any YC Flagship stores BB pieces.
I have the following:
There are two 2008 different trio head electric lanterns, one GLAZED & one FLOCKED, both are labeled Mr. Bones. 
A 2008 non electric is BB.
Last year I was able to find the wax dipping ornaments at MA flagship store after many phone calls.
Pics are post on page 9, post #87. Top Hat Guy # 1329397 & Dog # 1329398


BB Spreaders & Salt & Pepper shakers are different form the I. Mr. Bones. 
I have some 2009 I. Mr. Bones not listed with tags.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> Thank you for the information, Kitty. Your Incredible Mr. Bones pieces are very nice. How do the Incredible Mr. Bones and Boney Bunch cheese spreaders and salt and pepper shakers differ from one another?
> 
> Is the Eat, Drink, and Be Scary Platter for the Incredible Mr. Bones line and Boney Bunch (2010) the same? I forgot to mention that one earlier.


I was lucky enough to grab a few Incredible Mr. Bones pieces a few years ago before they went up in price. There are a few pieces that I would love to hunt down but they are getting impossible to find.


----------



## Kitty

Boo-urns,

2008 Mr. Bones & 2010 BB Eat, Drink and Be Scary Platter for the same.

2009 Incredible Mr. Bones














2010 BB


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Kitty

Click on this link for BB info.
https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Question for the Facebook people. What's up with people selling off entire collections? I think the last person owned 60+ pieces and just up and sold them all. I would have loved to ask her what made her decide to just stop collecting and sell. I don't follow FB, so has there always been a turn over around this time every year of people selling collections, or is this a new trend? Was just curious if you've seen an increase in the number of collections being turned in.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

I've been mulling over this topic for a while now. I followed a suggestion on our thread the other night, and used the stamp sheets to mark off which pieces I owned. (I used Paint for this which was fun, so thanks for that suggestion!) But in the process, it really hit me if I still want to try and collect ALL the pieces or not. When I started out collecting I thought I would, but as space has become a bigger and bigger issue, I'm beginning to change my mind. I went back to the stamp sheets later and put stars on the pieces that had sentimental value that I'd keep no matter what. But then I sat and stared at the others and had to wonder if I'd really ever part with them or not. Some things I bought just to add to the collection, that I really wasn't that keen on to begin with, but where do you draw the line? At what point do you say, okay, I'm done, or I'm just buying the pieces I like and forget trying to own them all. The astronomical prices on Ebay to get older pieces has also been very discouraging, and I have to admit I'm tired of overpaying for pieces - especially when you remember how much these things went for in the store originally. I'm wondering if that's also what's pushing other people to just chuck it in and sell off the whole thing.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I've been mulling over this topic for a while now. I followed a suggestion on our thread the other night, and used the stamp sheets to mark off which pieces I owned. (I used Paint for this which was fun, so thanks for that suggestion!) But in the process, it really hit me if I still want to try and collect ALL the pieces or not. When I started out collecting I thought I would, but as space has become a bigger and bigger issue, I'm beginning to change my mind. I went back to the stamp sheets later and put stars on the pieces that had sentimental value that I'd keep no matter what. But then I sat and stared at the others and had to wonder if I'd really ever part with them or not. Some things I bought just to add to the collection, that I really wasn't that keen on to begin with, but where do you draw the line? At what point do you say, okay, I'm done, or I'm just buying the pieces I like and forget trying to own them all. The astronomical prices on Ebay to get older pieces has also been very discouraging, and I have to admit I'm tired of overpaying for pieces - especially when you remember how much these things went for in the store originally. I'm wondering if that's also what's pushing other people to just chuck it in and sell off the whole thing.


What a great topic, Spooky! I have been an ardent collector of one thing or another over the past 20 years or so. Over time, my tastes have changed, and I find that many of the things I felt I just had to have at one time, now just don't mean as much to me. It is possible that over the years, some BB collectors tastes have changed as well. I could also see moving as very problematic with these pieces, unless they are very important to a serious collector. 

I have never felt the need to own every BB piece made. As with every collection I have ever had, I buy what I like, and I simply do not like all of them. I am probably the only collector out there who loves Boney Graveyard more than any other piece, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Spookywolf, that is an interesting take on things. I personally am an all-or-nothing collector - at first I told myself that I would only collect current years as they were released, but some of the best pieces are from the first few years - which is really unfortunate given the climbing prices. I then tried to identify past years' pieces that were unique and I wanted to focus just on those, but then it expanded into wanting to have everything.
> 
> I've had lulls in collecting where I burned myself out, but they are the only things that I collect, so I keep coming back to them. My least favorite pieces are displayed almost out of view - there are numerous pieces that just have the Boney head, and I personally thought the bride and groom from last year never should have seen store shelves (but I still bought them! - seems crazy).
> 
> It seems like the collection garners more and more fans each year, but we'll see if that trend reverses at some point. My thought is that the decreasing quality may drive people away, in addition to space issues.
> 
> I have been holding off on 2008 pieces unless I find bargains - I'm saving the most expensive for last with the hopes that they are re-released before I spend hundreds of dollars on them. The possibility of re-releases is both exciting and frustrating - who knows what will be re-released. I'm still seeing the Pet Cemetery sell for more than $100 on eBay, but the rumors indicate that it will be re-released this year. Potentially big waste of money for those buyers. And I can't imagine what it was like when the 2008 bride and groom were re-released after some collectors paid hundreds of dollars for that piece.


Every year, I hope YC releases more from the 2008 line. YC does need to start date stamping re-releases though, to keep from devaluing older collections.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Question for the Facebook people. What's up with people selling off entire collections? I think the last person owned 60+ pieces and just up and sold them all. I would have loved to ask her what made her decide to just stop collecting and sell. I don't follow FB, so has there always been a turn over around this time every year of people selling collections, or is this a new trend? Was just curious if you've seen an increase in the number of collections being turned in.


Many people really need the money right now and there still is a big collectors market for the boney bunches, especially older pieces. Space is also an issue for many. Once the collection starts to take up space many prefer to just sell and make a profit over finding a place to store everything. The casual collector isn't really attached to their collection and it's easier for them to let go and move on. If there was ever a demand for beanie babies again, you bet I would be the first person to drag them out of storage and gladly part with them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Many people really need the money right now and there still is a big collectors market for the boney bunches, especially older pieces. Space is also an issue for many. Once the collection starts to take up space many prefer to just sell and make a profit over finding a place to store everything. The casual collector isn't really attached to their collection and it's easier for them to let go and move on. If there was ever a demand for beanie babies again, you bet I would be the first person to drag them out of storage and gladly part with them.


OMG, do I ever remember the Beanie Baby craze! I paid over $100 for Princess, when you couldn't find her, shortly after Diana, Princess of Wales died!  My, how things change!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

This is why I will probably wait as long as I need to for '08 Boneys, even if it takes years, unless I come across them at a good price. Over time, it does seem that most collectibles decline in value. I have never understood it, but collecting is more volatile than a stock market hedge fund!


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Question for the Facebook people. What's up with people selling off entire collections? I think the last person owned 60+ pieces and just up and sold them all. I would have loved to ask her what made her decide to just stop collecting and sell. I don't follow FB, so has there always been a turn over around this time every year of people selling collections, or is this a new trend? Was just curious if you've seen an increase in the number of collections being turned in.


Every now and then someone will put up one or two pieces on there. I think only one other time I saw someone selling their whole collection. The lady that I got the balloon boy from the other night almost made it sound like she was selling them for her monther in one message to me. So maybe her mom was downsizing her house or something of that nature? The second great sell off kinda felt a bit impromptu, inspired by the first. It wasn't nearly as well planned out, she didn't even have the stuff unpacked yet. So maybe she just needed some money and saw how fast the first person's sold? I don't know how much she was asking for them.
I've always kind of wanted to collect them all, I started in '09 and got about half of them so I wasn't too far behind, but even back then the '08s and '09s were selling on Ebay for more than I was willing to pay for them. In fact, this past week is the first time I've ever gotten a Boney from anywhere but YC. I just kept hoping they would eventually re-release more of the older ones, that's how I got the original bride and groom and the organ. But I couldn't pass up the recent deals. 
But every time we go to a yard sale, flea market or thrift store you better believe I have my eyes peeled for a certain familiar boney face peeking out from somewhere haha.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Every now and then someone will put up one or two pieces on there. I think only one other time I saw someone selling their whole collection. The lady that I got the balloon boy from the other night almost made it sound like she was selling them for her monther in one message to me. So maybe her mom was downsizing her house or something of that nature? The second great sell off kinda felt a bit impromptu, inspired by the first. It wasn't nearly as well planned out, she didn't even have the stuff unpacked yet. So maybe she just needed some money and saw how fast the first person's sold? I don't know how much she was asking for them.
> I've always kind of wanted to collect them all, I started in '09 and got about half of them so I wasn't too far behind, but even back then the '08s and '09s were selling on Ebay for more than I was willing to pay for them. In fact, this past week is the first time I've ever gotten a Boney from anywhere but YC. I just kept hoping they would eventually re-release more of the older ones, that's how I got the original bride and groom and the organ. But I couldn't pass up the recent deals.
> But every time we go to a yard sale, flea market or thrift store you better believe I have my eyes peeled for a certain familiar boney face peeking out from somewhere haha.


Yard sales and thrift stores are great for collecting Halloween items on the cheap. Only once did I found a boney bunch at the thrift store.
If rumors are true, Yankee candle is starting to fade out the boney bunches. Every year the preview theme has been boney bunch themed. This year it's a witch theme? They know how great the Spellbound collection sold last year and they want to continue that line. 
I always thought if the boney bunch line made it to ten years, they would release the original 08 line again for the tenth anniversary. Sales will decide if they continue the line next year or continue to take a back seat to other Halloween themed collections.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> I think the second seller knew about the value more - I saw where she wanted $60 for the horse-drawn horse. $45 for each pirate Boney was pretty reasonable, though. I personally wouldn't buy something from an individual seller, but that's just my preference. I know that PayPal has buyer protections, but I wouldn't want to deal with any potential issues. Last year my sister got a fantastic deal on Craigslist (she posted about it on here - screen name Sister Grimm), but I would have never had the guts to do that. But thanks to her, I got the 2008 skeleton hearse and 2009 Boo in a coffin for only $30 for both. And then she gave me the 2008 Six Feet Under gravedigger for Christmas, which was amazing. But I myself will stick to established businesses, even if it costs more. Plus I'm not even on Facebook. I noticed a link to a Facebook Boney buying/selling page on the Boney Bunch Google Site, which is new, but I can't see anything. Is that an active group?


I was nervous about it too, but I was willing to gamble the $30 to get the balloon boy + the sitter. Thankfully it was a really pleasant transaction and they arrived in great shape  









My new friends


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> Yard sales and thrift stores are great for collecting Halloween items on the cheap. Only once did I found a boney bunch at the thrift store.
> If rumors are true, Yankee candle is starting to fade out the boney bunches. Every year the preview theme has been boney bunch themed. This year it's a witch theme? They know how great the Spellbound collection sold last year and they want to continue that line.
> I always thought if the boney bunch line made it to ten years, they would release the original 08 line again for the tenth anniversary. Sales will decide if they continue the line next year or continue to take a back seat to other Halloween themed collections.


I've yet to find any Boneys  but we did find one of the YC Christmas nutcracker guys we didn't have. He was missing a hand, but for $2, it was fine, we just display him from his other side. 
I did find 4 Spooky Town animated buildings in a Goodwill once for an average of $10 each. I was positively giddy over that one haha.

ETA: I'm not real sure why it posted my picture again the first time. I guess they really wanted to say hi to you guys lol.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## 31salem13

I very rarely post...but nobody around me gets my BB 'addiction', So I thought I'd jump in! I was wondering who was lucky enough to get the balloon boy, I was able to get the 2009 Gothic Farmer from her, which my 6 year old thinks should go in his BB collection. My number 1 that I need/want is Hoot Gravely. I have kicked myself many times for not grabbing him....curses!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> I have been holding off on 2008 pieces unless I find bargains - I'm saving the most expensive for last with the hopes that they are re-released before I spend hundreds of dollars on them. The possibility of re-releases is both exciting and frustrating - who knows what will be re-released. I'm still seeing the Pet Cemetery sell for more than $100 on eBay, but the rumors indicate that it will be re-released this year. Potentially big waste of money for those buyers. And I can't imagine what it was like when the 2008 bride and groom were re-released after some collectors paid hundreds of dollars for that piece.


My thoughts as well, Boo-urns. I gave into temptation last year and paid big bucks for an 08 piece, that at the time I felt was rare and I just had to have since I hadn't seen it offered for sale that much, if at all. Then I turn around this year and had an unexpected opportunity to buy that same piece at a much, much lower price. I honestly felt like I had been sucker-punched right in the gut. To think of the money I could have saved if I had just waited. It was a truly eye-opening experience.



Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is why I will probably wait as long as I need to for '08 Boneys, even if it takes years, unless I come across them at a good price. Over time, it does seem that most collectibles decline in value. I have never understood it, but collecting is more volatile than a stock market hedge fund!


And Pumpkin, you just said a mouthful. I literally compared this collection to the stock market to a friend of mine this weekend. Knowing when to get in and when to get out is the key here. After my experience with that 08 piece last year, I will never again fork over big cash for a piece. You just never know what's going to happen to this collection over time, and never underestimate the opportunities that will present themselves down the road to get something at a better price if you're just patient.



sanura03 said:


> Every now and then someone will put up one or two pieces on there. I think only one other time I saw someone selling their whole collection. The lady that I got the balloon boy from the other night almost made it sound like she was selling them for her monther in one message to me. So maybe her mom was downsizing her house or something of that nature? The second great sell off kinda felt a bit impromptu, inspired by the first. It wasn't nearly as well planned out, she didn't even have the stuff unpacked yet. So maybe she just needed some money and saw how fast the first person's sold? I don't know how much she was asking for them.


Sanura, thanks for shedding some light on that. I can only hope that if YC ever does decide to stop BB production altogether, they will at least give us fair warning. At least announce that, "okay guys, this is the final year, so buy them while you can." I also have to wonder if YC gets frustrated at seeing their pieces sold at such inflated prices on auctions. That's their profit right down the drain. I think their occasional re-release of older pieces is their way of maybe clearing off the scalpers that want to jack the prices into the nose-bleed section. The 08 bride and groom has never again gone for such high prices since they brought them back. And I, for one, was glad to get a second chance to get the car and the organ that I passed on the first time around. Don't get me wrong, I'm not bashing Ebay. I said in a previous post that I'm all for someone making a nice profit on an auction. But some of them are flat out gouging, and that's ridiculous, not to mention very disheartening, when you're trying to back-collect. I don't think YC intended this collection to be a way for some people to finance their beach-front retirement property. I could almost see Yankee bringing back the entire 08 line for a 10 year anniversary or something, so you just never know.


----------



## Spookywolf

31salem13 said:


> I very rarely post...but nobody around me gets my BB 'addiction', So I thought I'd jump in! I was wondering who was lucky enough to get the balloon boy, I was able to get the 2009 Gothic Farmer from her, which my 6 year old thinks should go in his BB collection. My number 1 that I need/want is Hoot Gravely. I have kicked myself many times for not grabbing him....curses!!


Welcome 31salem13! I did the exact same thing with that piece. I even had it in my hand in the store and...(gulp!)...put it back on the shelf! Argh!!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> If rumors are true, Yankee candle is starting to fade out the boney bunches. Every year the preview theme has been boney bunch themed. This year it's a witch theme? They know how great the Spellbound collection sold last year and they want to continue that line.


My store manager was hinting at that when I talked to her last week. I know they can't really reveal anything, but she did say that Corporate wanted to shift the focus to other Halloween items this year and put them more in the spotlight. That's the first time that the Boneys have taken a backseat. The Spellbound items were so cool last year, so I could see them trying to expand their market. I'll be curious to see how many new BB pieces we actually get this year and how much inventory of each piece they have. There were still 2014 Boneys on the shelf when I walked in last week for their clearance sale, marked at 75% off!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> My store manager was hinting at that when I talked to her last week. I know they can't really reveal anything, but she did say that Corporate wanted to shift the focus to other Halloween items this year and put them more in the spotlight. That's the first time that the Boneys have taken a backseat. The Spellbound items were so cool last year, so I could see them trying to expand their market. I'll be curious to see how many new BB pieces we actually get this year and how much inventory of each piece they have. There were still 2014 Boneys on the shelf when I walked in last week for their clearance sale, marked at 75% off!


Having fewer pieces this year would actually be a good thing. A few Victorian looking pieces would be great.
Since this year is going to be a witch theme, wouldn't it be nice if they released the witch from the Mr. Bones collection. That would be a great cross-over for both the boney bunch and spellbound collectors.


----------



## Spookywolf

And guys, I don't mean to be a thread hog here, but I did want to pass along some advice I learned this weekend. Beware of little known after-market websites that offer collectibles, Boney Bunch or otherwise. I was helping my sister look for some pieces (not Boney Bunch) and happened to find a few of the pieces she wanted on a site called A Grand Place 2. I had the pieces in my cart and had even gotten to the point of registering an account and was ready to check out when I got pulled off the computer for a phone call. One thing led to another and I ended up not going back to the site until the next day. This time I happened to see a review from someone on the home screen with the subject line of "BUYERS BEWARE!" In her review she stated that the site was no longer funtional and that she had ordered some items but never received them, yet the skanky site owners still took her money. I immediately clicked on the various Contact Us options and each time I got this weird msg to the effect of "this site is temporarily busy" or some such strangeness. I finally located a phone number and tried to call but the phone just rang and rang and was never answered. Then finally, at the very bottom of their home page was a msg from their website service saying their account was in arrears and was about to be deactivated. So just be careful when trying to find deals on aftermarket sites. Some of them are very good and you'll get good prices, but some are not. I was so thankful that I hadn't paid for the merchandise yet or else I would have been ripped off. Always try to email or call the owners of sites you're unfamiliar with to ask questions and verify stock before you hand over your credit card info. FYI that I wanted to pass on to the family.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Having fewer pieces this year would actually be a good thing. A few Victorian looking pieces would be great.
> Since this year is going to be a witch theme, wouldn't it be nice if they released the witch from the Mr. Bones collection. That would be a great cross-over for both the boney bunch and spellbound collectors.


Amen, Grim, amen! Fewer BB pieces would work better for my groaning shelves and my wallet!  I would LOVE to see some Victorian pieces like the original spiderweb dress lady. My spiderweb lady I have affectionately named Victoria, LOL. I still hope for the little boy on his trike from the prototype pieces. He would fit in with the victorian pieces so well.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## SalemWitch

Does anyone know when the candles will come out? Such as witches' brew?


----------



## grim gravely

SalemWitch said:


> Does anyone know when the candles will come out? Such as witches' brew?


The Halloween candles are released the same day as the preview party. I heard people have found them at the YC outlet stores earlier.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> The money part of collecting Boneys is definitely the most frustrating! It is difficult to see a great deal either slip through your hands or after you already bought something and paid way more. I always look at the Sold listings on eBay and feel pangs of jealousy sometimes.
> 
> A return to the original gothic look of the collection would be wonderful. The horse-drawn hearse from 2012 is probably the closest it's come since maybe 2009. It's amazing to see how the collection has evolved over the years - who would have thought the gothic look would change into pieces like a football player and school bus?


Boo-urns, you summed up my frustration exactly. I hate missing deals, but I hate overpaying even more. I'd just rather ride it out and see. 

And you are so right about the evolution of this line. I think the gothic look of the older pieces was what drew me into collecting BB's in the first place. I didn't really care for the football player but bought it anyway just to have it, but it doesn't fit with anything else in my displays. I really miss the style of those earlier pieces.


----------



## Spookywolf

SalemWitch said:


> Does anyone know when the candles will come out? Such as witches' brew?


Hi SalemWitch. I'm looking forward to the Halloween candles too. They made one a few years ago now that I never got to try but it looked interesting when I saw pictures of it later. I'd at least like to smell that one. I think it was called "All Hallows Eve." And I loved the year they had the holographic labels on the jars. Very cool!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Boo-urns, you summed up my frustration exactly. I hate missing deals, but I hate overpaying even more. I'd just rather ride it out and see.
> 
> And you are so right about the evolution of this line. I think the gothic look of the older pieces was what drew me into collecting BB's in the first place. I didn't really care for the football player but bought it anyway just to have it, but it doesn't fit with anything else in my displays. I really miss the style of those earlier pieces.


The line went from Victorian to eye phone boney bunch. lol


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Hi SalemWitch. I'm looking forward to the Halloween candles too. They made one a few years ago now that I never got to try but it looked interesting when I saw pictures of it later. I'd at least like to smell that one. I think it was called "All Hallows Eve." And I loved the year they had the holographic labels on the jars. Very cool!


Some of the holographic labels can still be found at Home Good/TJ Maxx & Marshall's stores.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have never felt the need to own every BB piece made. As with every collection I have ever had, I buy what I like, and I simply do not like all of them. I am probably the only collector out there who loves Boney Graveyard more than any other piece, LOL!


Pumpkin, I had to go back to this...which piece are you referring to? Are you talking about the dog walker jar holder walking Bonesy in the cemetery? I LOVE that piece. Or are you talking about the one with the 3 tombstones and the spinning bats overhead? Also a big favorite of mine, but I don't think that one is specifically a BB piece.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Hi SalemWitch. I'm looking forward to the Halloween candles too. They made one a few years ago now that I never got to try but it looked interesting when I saw pictures of it later. I'd at least like to smell that one. I think it was called "All Hallows Eve." And I loved the year they had the holographic labels on the jars. Very cool!


It was a swirl of Midnight Jasmine and Evening Air, I believe. A very fresh / floral type scent, which usually give me headaches. I bought one though, just for the label. I really do have an addiction haha.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> The line went from Victorian to eye phone boney bunch. lol


I guess they'll have to end it soon then, they've almost caught up to present day.


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> I guess they'll have to end it soon then, they've almost caught up to present day.


LOL!  Okay, when I see a Boney typing away on his laptop, I know it's time to bail!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> LOL!  Okay, when I see a Boney typing away on his laptop, I know it's time to bail!


Or smartwatch LOL


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> It was a swirl of Midnight Jasmine and Evening Air, I believe. A very fresh / floral type scent, which usually give me headaches. I bought one though, just for the label. I really do have an addiction haha.


Interesting scent to put out a Halloween. Not sure I would have like it, but I loved the name. I bought a swirl candle a while back that had the BB farmers on the label that was a mix of Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin - awesomeness! But then, after I burned it, I had horrible guilt that I should have kept it for the BB label! I need therapy!


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> That is arguably one of the worst Boneys made, haha.


It was but I had to have it.....


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Interesting scent to put out a Halloween. Not sure I would have like it, but I loved the name. I bought a swirl candle a while back that had the BB farmers on the label that was a mix of Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin - awesomeness! But then, after I burned it, I had horrible guilt that I should have kept it for the BB label! I need therapy!


That's why they say Yankee candles lasts forever.


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> Same here! That's what addiction does to us.


Addiction is trying to find boney bunch deals online any way we can...even trying to find deals by misspelling names. LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> That is arguably one of the worst Boneys made, haha.


For me, my love/hate relationship is with that BIG baby in the highchair. That piece is so oversized! Every time I look at it, I just cringe. It hulks over my poor toasting couple like a mutant out of a sci-fi movie or Honey, I blew up the kids. I just wish they would make these pieces smaller. Scale, people, scale!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Addiction is trying to find boney bunch deals online any way we can...even trying to find deals by misspelling names. LOL


OMG, I've done that!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Pumpkin, I had to go back to this...which piece are you referring to? Are you talking about the dog walker jar holder walking Bonesy in the cemetery? I LOVE that piece. Or are you talking about the one with the 3 tombstones and the spinning bats overhead? Also a big favorite of mine, but I don't think that one is specifically a BB piece.


The jar holder with Bonesy.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Addiction is trying to find boney bunch deals online any way we can...even trying to find deals by misspelling names. LOL


I'll never forget one Christmas when I was trying to find my son a gift of some video game he wanted that was Demon something or another. I finally found one, but it was listed as... Demond!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> That's a great piece - I hope to add it my collection soon.
> 
> What is everyone else's favorite Boney? It's a tough choice, but I would have to say Boo in the coffin from 2009 is my favorite piece. He's just so cute peeking up out of that little coffin.


Had to go look at the stamp sheets again. These answers are subject to change w/o notice.  And yes, I'm cheating, but I had to pick one from each year...
08 - spiderweb dress lady
09 - Boo in the coffin
10 - headless horseman 
11 - pumpkin wagon
12 - witch or sub?...witch or sub?...um witch
13 - Frank n Bride (Boney chopper rider a close second)
14 - Pet cemetery

That's it for me folks. Work comes early. Catch you later!


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> For me, my love/hate relationship is with that BIG baby in the highchair. That piece is so oversized! Every time I look at it, I just cringe. It hulks over my poor toasting couple like a mutant out of a sci-fi movie or Honey, I blew up the kids. I just wish they would make these pieces smaller. Scale, people, scale!


I ended up getting King Kong Baby, but only because he (she?) was 75% off haha.


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> That's a great piece - I hope to add it my collection soon.
> 
> What is everyone else's favorite Boney? It's a tough choice, but I would have to say Boo in the coffin from 2009 is my favorite piece. He's just so cute peeking up out of that little coffin.


That was my very first piece  Hard to pick a favorite, I love the '09 cake couple and the water globe. And the organ. And the lady pushing the carriage, which I might someday own. A girl can hope, right?


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns. I wish you the best of luck with your Ebay bonies. Mine got here today and I'm just sick to my stomach. My Boney luck ran out. 
She threw them in a big box together with a handful of packing peanuts. They're both headless, which I can fix, but both of the arms came off the tart burner too, so I don't think I could fix it well enough to hold up the tart bowl. I'm so bummed right now.
















ETA: They were also covered in hair. Like human hair. And when I was searching the box for a chip of of the tart burner's hat I found a USED q-tip. WTH.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Boo-urns. I wish you the best of luck with your Ebay bonies. Mine got here today and I'm just sick to my stomach. My Boney luck ran out.
> She threw them in a big box together with a handful of packing peanuts. They're both headless, which I can fix, but both of the arms came off the tart burner too, so I don't think I could fix it well enough to hold up the tart bowl. I'm so bummed right now.
> 
> View attachment 243566
> 
> View attachment 243567
> 
> 
> ETA: They were also covered in hair. Like human hair. And when I was searching the box for a chip of of the tart burner's hat I found a USED q-tip. WTH.


OMG, Sanura! I am SO ILL! Those beautiful Boneys are RUINED!  Make sure to file a claim immediately through eBay for a refund for damage. I could just cry looking at them!


----------



## Kitty

Sanura,

Oh no! Sending off a email to quality control.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG, Sanura! I am SO ILL! Those beautiful Boneys are RUINED!  Make sure to file a claim immediately through eBay for a refund for damage. I could just cry looking at them!


I did already, hopefully she'll work with me. I can't help bit feel like she was disgruntled after she found out how much they usually go for.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I did already, hopefully she'll work with me. I can't help bit feel like she was disgruntled after she found out how much they usually go for.


Sanura, sellers sometimes simply don't complete transactions on eBay, when they feel something has sold for far less than it should have. It usually leads to bad feedback, but eBay can't make a seller sell, any more than they can make a buyer buy. Now, these Boneys will go for zero, so what is the point of packaging them so poorly out of spite? She must have just been thoughtless. Sometimes people don't realize all of the shipping companies play football with our treasures. I am heartbroken for you.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I did already, hopefully she'll work with me. I can't help bit feel like she was disgruntled after she found out how much they usually go for.


Oh, and she doesn't have to work with you, for you to be refunded. If she chooses not to, escalate. You are guaranteed Buyer Protection, and if she didn't insure the package properly, that is not your fault. Make sure you are refunded in full, even if eBay has to initiate it! 

I can't remember if you are a regular eBayer or not, but it is called a SNAD case for receiving an item significantly not as described.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Boo-urns. I wish you the best of luck with your Ebay bonies. Mine got here today and I'm just sick to my stomach. My Boney luck ran out.
> She threw them in a big box together with a handful of packing peanuts. They're both headless, which I can fix, but both of the arms came off the tart burner too, so I don't think I could fix it well enough to hold up the tart bowl. I'm so bummed right now.
> 
> View attachment 243566
> 
> View attachment 243567
> 
> 
> ETA: They were also covered in hair. Like human hair. And when I was searching the box for a chip of of the tart burner's hat I found a USED q-tip. WTH.


Oh no....I don't even know what to say


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

She offered a partial refund of $20 for the grave digger and said I should request the rest from the post office. She hasn't responded to the tart burner refund request yet  For $10 for the grave digger, that's ok, I have lots of super glue, but I paid $50 for the tart burner and like I said I don't think glue will cut it with him, so hopefully she addresses that one too.


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> Oh my gosh, I am so sorry that happened to you. I'm sure I will be posting the same sad story later tonight after I open my packages.
> 
> That is so disappointing and maddening. I can't believe that seller thought that was good packaging.


I hope yours fare better! I think the legs on the spider guy are metal so those might be ok. Hopefully they aren't knocking around together like mine were. I picked up the box and immediately knew I was in trouble, with all the clinking.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> She offered a partial refund of $20 for the grave digger and said I should request the rest from the post office. She hasn't responded to the tart burner refund request yet  For $10 for the grave digger, that's ok, I have lots of super glue, but I paid $50 for the tart burner and like I said I don't think glue will cut it with him, so hopefully she addresses that one too.


Didn't someone mention you have buyer protection? Maybe it's time to open a case. I'm sure others will chime in with better advice but a partial does not seem fair.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> Didn't someone mention you have buyer protection? Maybe it's time to open a case. I'm sure others will chime in with better advice but a partial does not seem fair.


I'm ok with paying $10 for him in the end, since I can fix him, I just don't know what to do about the tart burner. I'll see how she responds to that one before I take the next step I guess.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I don't know what it is about today, but when does a seller ever think that a broken anything has value? It's not like it can be resold to someone else? I don't know how a claim is filed with the post office; maybe she would have to have all of the goods back for that. What a mess.


----------



## sanura03

I'm ok with a partial refund in a situation like this, if it can be repaired. Maybe it's just because I hate confrontation haha. I'm going to need something stronger than my regular super glue for the tart burner though. Do you guys have any particular glues you use for heavy-duty ceramic repairs?


----------



## sanura03

And hopefully she doesn't intend that $20 refund for both of them. As they were separate transactions, and separate return claims. But she still hasn't addressed the second one at all


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> And hopefully she doesn't intend that $20 refund for both of them. As they were separate transactions, and separate return claims. But she still hasn't addressed the second one at all


You paid for them separately, and she shipped them together? How much total shipping did you pay?


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You paid for them separately, she she shipped them together? How much total shipping did you pay?


Yep, $9.75 shipping on each of them 
Which I wouldn't have even minded, if she had taken even a small precaution to keep them from smashing into each other. 
I don't know. I have social anxiety so I really try to avoid any confrontation whatsoever. And I generally try to be as easy-going as possible. But the packing was just ridiculous. The little 'airbags' she threw in with the handful of styrofoam were already punctured, so clearly just dug out of the trash (hence the q-tip.)

This guy's feeling a bit better, though he still has a sore throat. I'll just have to be extra careful when I store him. I'm not going to do anything with the other one until I know what's going on.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Yep, $9.75 shipping on each of them
> Which I wouldn't have even minded, if she had taken even a small precaution to keep them from smashing into each other.
> I don't know. I have social anxiety so I really try to avoid any confrontation whatsoever. And I generally try to be as easy-going as possible. But the packing was just ridiculous. The little 'airbags' she threw in with the handful of styrofoam were already punctured, so clearly just dug out of the trash (hence the q-tip.)
> 
> This guy's feeling a bit better, though he still has a sore throat. I'll just have to be extra careful when I store him. I'm not going to do anything with the other one until I know what's going on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 243588


Sanura, you did a WONDERFUL job with this piece!  I don't blame you for waiting to find out what is going on with the other one. 

Speaking of this seller. I decided this morning that I would ask what she wanted for the 09 Bride and Groom, now that a couple of days had passed. I had totally forgotten about it, and I received an offer from her! She wants $40. I wouldn't have considered before, and after what you are going through, I sure wouldn't consider it now!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, and for almost $20 shipping, she could have at least purchased some bubble wrap.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Sanura, you did a WONDERFUL job with this piece!  I don't blame you for waiting to find out what is going on with the other one.
> 
> Speaking of this seller. I decided this morning that I would ask what she wanted for the 09 Bride and Groom, now that a couple of days had passed. I had totally forgotten about it, and I received an offer from her! She wants $40. I wouldn't have considered before, and after what you are going through, I sure wouldn't consider it now!


I mean, I guess you could tell her you know what happened to mine and to make sure to pack it carefully and securely. But I don't know that she would care. =/


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, and for almost $20 shipping, she could have at least purchased some bubble wrap.


One would think so. I forget who on here it was, but someone ordered a Boney from Ebay and the seller just threw it into one of the padded ENVELOPES. People are just daft sometimes.


----------



## Kitty

Sanura,
You had better luck in shipping things to & from Japan.

I recommend GORILLA Glue – 100% waterproof. Bonds wood, stone, metal, fiberglass and more.


----------



## sanura03

Kitty said:


> Sanura,
> You had better luck in shipping things to & from Japan.
> 
> I recommend GORILLA Glue – 100% waterproof. Bonds wood, stone, metal, fiberglass and more.


I really did! That's because I packed my Boney Babies myself haha. I'll try the gorilla glue. I've pieced back together a LOT of ceramics, but never any load bearing pieces lol.


----------



## SalemWitch

Spookywolf said:


> Hi SalemWitch. I'm looking forward to the Halloween candles too. They made one a few years ago now that I never got to try but it looked interesting when I saw pictures of it later. I'd at least like to smell that one. I think it was called "All Hallows Eve." And I loved the year they had the holographic labels on the jars. Very cool!


Hi Spookywolf. I love the candles at Halloween time! I was hoping YC released them earlier. DRAT!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> Alrighty, so I received my package from that lovely eBay seller and...
> 
> Pelvis's face says it all. The seller just threw everything into a box with packing material. No bubble wrap around the pieces, random small pieces of foam. But luckily I didn't get a used Q-tip, ew. So my experience was much like Sanura's. The seller messaged me after I asked her to pack the items well, "Just wanted to let you know that I shipped everything out today, I packed it as best as I could so hopefully everything will be in one piece." HA.
> 
> View attachment 243592
> 
> 
> The expected Boney Massacre. I had prepared myself for it and was not surprised at all, especially when I picked up the box and felt stuff banging against the sides.
> 
> View attachment 243593
> 
> 
> However, there was one lone survivor. How he survived I will never know - he was a real trooper. I kept examining him in disbelief, given how the others turned out.
> 
> View attachment 243594
> 
> 
> I'm very upset with the seller. I guess I'm more confrontational, haha, because I immediately opened refund requests. I don't want to get nasty (I really wanted to put in the comments that the breakage was due to poor packaging), but I'm prepared to go that route if necessary. If she wants me to ship that junk back, fine, but I will get a refund for everything and shipping back will be paid by her, not me. I'm not even going to attempt to repair that stuff, even the boney spider. There were small chips missing from his hat, so it wouldn't have been a reasonable repair.
> 
> Anywho, Sanura, your grave digger looks undamaged - what a fantastic repair job. Good luck with the tart burner repair and for getting your deserved refunds.
> 
> And speaking of refunds, the seller had previously told me that she would return $8 of my shipping costs (I spent around $22 and asked for combined shipping), but that she couldn't do a partial refund until the funds cleared in PayPal. I was iffy on that, but I guess it doesn't matter now.
> 
> These types of incidents are very discouraging for collecting, but I will move on (once I get my full refund!).


Ugh, that's literally disgusting. I'm so glad the 08 piece made it through at least! But the rest, that's pretty much impossible  Hopefully she steps it up for you! I don't know on what planet she would think that she packed our boxes well.


----------



## sanura03

I'm so, just, argh. It's not like she even had to go pay for special packing material. I pack mine away for the season in mostly just newspaper and grocery bags and it does the job well.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> Her packaging wouldn't have even been appropriate if I was picking it up from her next door, yeesh.


The shot inside the box made me cringe.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> Yeah, I immediately starting taking pictures of everything, even the box before I opened it. It was smashed up a bit on one side. Those poor guys didn't stand a chance. It's sad that they are now out of circulation forever.


OMG...I can't believe this happened to you too. It's bad enough when these accidentally break in shipping but this is just bad.
That seller needs to do the right thing and fully refund both of you. It's sad to see these arrive broken due to careless packing.
Thank gosh that 08 piece made it safe and in one piece.


----------



## 31salem13

I feel for you both! That is heartbreaking. I can't for the life of me figure out how the seller thought they would be secure like that!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Sanura and Boo-urns, I'm just so heartbroken for both of you!  Seeing those damaged pieces really made me wince. That seller obviously didn't have a clue what she was doing from the very beginning. When my pumpkin wagon was rcv'd shattered, I had to pay return shipping to send the broken bits back to the seller in order to get a full refund. I just ate the double shipping at the time because I was determined to get all of my money back. Later, someone on here said that you can ask Ebay for a prepaid return shipping label if you do have to send the pieces back. The sad thing is that the seller will also get a refund if she shipped with insurance. So unfair. And it's so sad to know that the collecting world has now lost more valuable older pieces. I really hope you both mention the poor packaging in your feedback so other buyers will be warned about this seller in the future. I always read through the feedback on sellers to see if anyone bought fragiles and how well they rcv'd them. It really helps collectors know which sellers are okay and which to avoid. Btw, Sanura you did a great job repairing the other piece. And Boo-urns, I'm so glad you did get one lone survivor. He's one of my favorite pieces too! 

Just a thought, but you might want to call a professional ceramic/pottery repair place to see how much they'd charge to fix the pieces. They can do such an expert job that you'd never even know the piece was broken. I have no idea how much they charge, but it wouldn't hurt to call and ask. You might just get a great looking piece out of it and still come out ahead. Much good luck to you!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> Thanks for your kind words and advice. As obsessive as I am about flaws, I think it would drive me crazy knowing that something was broken and pieced back together even if it wasn't at all obvious. I recently purchased the 2009 bride and groom in the wedding car, and a couple of the bones on the back were chipped. I decided that it wasn't bad enough to send back, but it still bothers me. I'll eventually move on from that, but something outright broken would keep me up at night, haha.


I'm that way too, although it depends on how badly something is broken. Your musicians are so shattered that I think it would be impossible to repair and look decent. For clean breaks, sometimes your can repair if they still fit tightly and you can't even see the seam. Those don't bother me that much. But man, what a mess. Some people should just not be allowed to handle these things, let alone try to sell and ship them somewhere. Good grief! I think a first grader could have packed those better. If you don't get help from the seller, then escalate the issue with Ebay. They'll make sure you get your refund.


----------



## sanura03

It was at least mostly clean breaks on my pieces. Last year my son decided to throw his shoe down the stairs and it bounced off the wall and onto the bar where I had some of my Boneys. It knocked my 'dying to see you' piece off and it looked a lot like your musicians. I tried to piece it back together, but it was pretty pathetic looking. I was just thankful that it was a current piece and I was able to get a replacement at 75% off. 
And yes, I'm fairly certain my first grader has much more reverence for, and is more capable of caring for Boneys than that lady haha.


----------



## grim gravely

Does anyone else hate having to inspect these things at the preview party? Chips are easy to miss when your trying to grab the pieces you want. Every year I have to decide if I want a piece with a flawed face or horrible paint. Sometimes chips are overlooked until you get the piece home.
Hoping the quality improves this year with the rumor of less pieces.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Does anyone else hate having to inspect these things at the preview party? Chips are easy to miss when your trying to grab the pieces you want. Every year I have to decide if I want a piece with a flawed face or horrible paint. Sometimes chips are overlooked until you get the piece home.
> Hoping the quality improves this year with the rumor of less pieces.


I feel ya. But my store always has such a crowd on preview party day that you have to grab what you can and inspect later. At least buying locally, you have the comfort of returning or exchanging with little to no fuss. Buying from Ebay is always such a nail-biter, especially for older, more expensive pieces. One lady I bought from did such a great packing job that my relatively small Boney piece looked like a basketball from all the bubblewrap she put around it.  I could have just hugged her for all the extra care she took, and she got a glowing report from me on her feedback too.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I feel ya. But my store always has such a crowd on preview party day that you have to grab what you can and inspect later. At least buying locally, you have the comfort of returning or exchanging with little to no fuss. Buying from Ebay is always such a nail-biter, especially for older, more expensive pieces. One lady I bought from did such a great packing job that my relatively small Boney piece looked like a basketball from all the bubblewrap she put around it.  I could have just hugged her for all the extra care she took, and she got a glowing report from me on her feedback too.


Yankee Candle is great about exchanging something, unless it's sold out. The second shipment always seem to have better quality.


----------



## weenbaby

Spookywolf said:


> I feel ya. But my store always has such a crowd on preview party day that you have to grab what you can and inspect later. At least buying locally, you have the comfort of returning or exchanging with little to no fuss. Buying from Ebay is always such a nail-biter, especially for older, more expensive pieces. One lady I bought from did such a great packing job that my relatively small Boney piece looked like a basketball from all the bubblewrap she put around it.  I could have just hugged her for all the extra care she took, and she got a glowing report from me on her feedback too.


If I sold on eBay I would probably buy a cubic ton of bubble wrap to mail my pieces. Lol

I'm sorry you guys received broken boneys. I bought boneys from eBay once and it turned out the people were local so they met me at the preview party. Then they only wanted $10 for the elf boney and Santa boney!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Her packaging wouldn't have even been appropriate if I was picking it up from her next door, yeesh.


I am SO SORRY that most of your Boneys arrived annihilated too.  At least the 08 piece is intact, but good grief! 

I do not know what is going on with sellers these days, but I just received the wedding couple in bed, and the only packaging in the box was crumpled up paper. The figurine had moved to the edge of the box, and the packaging had settled. I could hear it moving around in the box when I picked it up. I figured it was another Boney casualty. 

It turns out that the Boney isn't broken, but it wasn't as described either. I am going to keep it and fix it up for display, but I will be sending the seller a message tomorrow, explaining some things to them.  This is the first Boney I have purchased this year, and I hope it isn't an indication of things to come.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Does anyone else hate having to inspect these things at the preview party? Chips are easy to miss when your trying to grab the pieces you want. Every year I have to decide if I want a piece with a flawed face or horrible paint. Sometimes chips are overlooked until you get the piece home.
> Hoping the quality improves this year with the rumor of less pieces.


After the trouble I had last year, I am braving the preview party this year. I do not know if I am going to be aggressive, or play it cool. But, I feel like I have to get a better look at the Boney Bunch pieces in person this year, if I can. Even if the pieces are already in someone else's hands, I don't think I could take a repeat of last year. Just thinking about it gives me heartburn.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I'm that way too, although it depends on how badly something is broken. Your musicians are so shattered that I think it would be impossible to repair and look decent. For clean breaks, sometimes your can repair if they still fit tightly and you can't even see the seam. Those don't bother me that much. But man, what a mess. Some people should just not be allowed to handle these things, let alone try to sell and ship them somewhere. Good grief! I think a first grader could have packed those better. If you don't get help from the seller, then escalate the issue with Ebay. They'll make sure you get your refund.


I'm like that too! I'll be looking for a better bed couple from here on out, even though I am choosing to keep the one I just received, LOL.

Edit: Replied to wrong post, LOL!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm not going crazy this year. Last year I got everything and so did my mom. She even got a haunted house. 
Fact of the matter is, I just don't have room. Displaying all year just gives me more things to dust. I shoved most of my boneys in my curio cabinet for the time being. 
I'm only going to get pieces I REALLY want so I hope the boney reaper makes his (her?) appearance again this year and leaks some pics [emoji23]
I'm also after the smaller pieces. 
To whomever said that the baby high chair boney is huge and practically an eyesore, I couldn't agree more! I bought one, and in some ways I wish I hadn't. It's not my fave. 
I'm totally not impulse buying this year. I will probably go to the party for the fun but I might just focus on online stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Thanks for your kind words and advice. As obsessive as I am about flaws, I think it would drive me crazy knowing that something was broken and pieced back together even if it wasn't at all obvious. I recently purchased the 2009 bride and groom in the wedding car, and a couple of the bones on the back were chipped. I decided that it wasn't bad enough to send back, but it still bothers me. I'll eventually move on from that, but something outright broken would keep me up at night, haha.


This is the quote I meant to respond to! Flaws drive me nuts!


----------



## weenbaby

Boo-urns said:


> Thanks for your kind words and advice. As obsessive as I am about flaws, I think it would drive me crazy knowing that something was broken and pieced back together even if it wasn't at all obvious. I recently purchased the 2009 bride and groom in the wedding car, and a couple of the bones on the back were chipped. I decided that it wasn't bad enough to send back, but it still bothers me. I'll eventually move on from that, but something outright broken would keep me up at night, haha.


I live close to an outlet and I have turned down many pieces because of bad paint and flocking. Honestly I wish the flocking would go away.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I'm not going crazy this year. Last year I got everything and so did my mom. She even got a haunted house.
> Fact of the matter is, I just don't have room. Displaying all year just gives me more things to dust. I shoved most of my boneys in my curio cabinet for the time being.
> I'm only going to get pieces I REALLY want so I hope the boney reaper makes his (her?) appearance again this year and leaks some pics [emoji23]
> I'm also after the smaller pieces.
> To whomever said that the baby high chair boney is huge and practically an eyesore, I couldn't agree more! I bought one, and in some ways I wish I hadn't. It's not my fave.
> I'm totally not impulse buying this year. I will probably go to the party for the fun but I might just focus on online stuff.


Okay, I really love KKB, but he is KKB for a reason, LOL.

You are not alone, weenbaby. I am going to start with the pieces I feel I can't live without, and go from there. And depending on funds, I might have to start with the online exclusives, and worry about pieces in store later. I am sure I will pick up a few goodies in store. Please, Boney Gods! Coupons please!


----------



## grim gravely

weenbaby said:


> I live close to an outlet and I have turned down many pieces because of bad paint and flocking. Honestly I wish the flocking would go away.


"Every piece is unique and different because they are hand painted." LOL
I love when Yankee Candles uses that excuse.


----------



## weenbaby

grim gravely said:


> "Every piece is unique and different because they are hand painted." LOL
> I love when Yankee Candles uses that excuse.


Oh please. Some pieces look like they were painted by a 3 year old wearing a blindfold [emoji23]


----------



## grim gravely

weenbaby said:


> Oh please. Some pieces look like they were painted by a 3 year old wearing a blindfold [emoji23]


Especially last years pieces 
That's where the misspelling comes from too.


----------



## weenbaby

For the love of boneys I hope the Boney Bandit and Sean M make an appearance this year.


----------



## weenbaby

grim gravely said:


> Especially last years pieces
> That's where the misspelling comes from too.


What was misspelled from last year?


----------



## grim gravely

weenbaby said:


> What was misspelled from last year?


Just heard stories that letters weren't painted on some pieces, not just last year.


----------



## weenbaby

grim gravely said:


> Just heard stories that letters weren't painted on some pieces, not just last year.


There have been some pretty bad paint jobs lately. 

I really hope they go all out this year. I doubt it but just maybe....


----------



## grim gravely

weenbaby said:


> There have been some pretty bad paint jobs lately.
> 
> I really hope they go all out this year. I doubt it but just maybe....


If they release a bigger piece, I hope they stick to the style of the hearse or pumpkin wagon. Both are great pieces.
Not sure what else they could come up with in that style. Maybe a boney riding a tractor or hayride???


----------



## Kriscourter

Good morning everyone. Stopping by and see we're all getting ready. Saw all the pics from eBay of broken pieces and cringed. So far I've been lucky
One time got the ballon head boney sent in a padded envelope :/ but somehow he made it. I've mailed some and used whole rolls of bubble wrap popcorn and used two boxes to insulate one from another and buyers (not from eBay) have sent me pics of those boxes crushed and dented in the corners upon receiving and luckily only one piece broke not too bad but still fully refunded.


----------



## Kriscourter

Also I have seen some bad paint jobs on the buses last year. Like some of the raised letters weren't even painted. I picked the best painted one but of course the electric on that one when I got home was faulty. Headlights don't turn on unless with a "gentle " tap. Thinking we are due for a new "farm" theme one. Like the idea of a tractor. The pieces last year seemed so random, would be nice if somewhat a theme. Thinking def will be some sort of transportation piece this year. Was of of them last year.


----------



## Kitty

Private message us with the bad Ebay sellers names so we can avoid them in the future.
I am sorry that Boo-urns & Sanura had to go through this horrific hot mess. 

I had a few breakages, too.
The USPS says that breakables must be double boxed & with plenty packing material.
I even shook the box to see if it rattles. If it does I will not open it & send it back.
I now tell the seller to double box & bubble wrap each piece. If piece is broken I will demand a refund.


----------



## grim gravely

Kriscourter said:


> Good morning everyone. Stopping by and see we're all getting ready. Saw all the pics from eBay of broken pieces and cringed. So far I've been lucky
> One time got the ballon head boney sent in a padded envelope :/ but somehow he made it. I've mailed some and used whole rolls of bubble wrap popcorn and used two boxes to insulate one from another and buyers (not from eBay) have sent me pics of those boxes crushed and dented in the corners upon receiving and luckily only one piece broke not too bad but still fully refunded.


A seller once shipped me a skeleton clinger in a cheap flimsy hardly-padded envelop. He arrived broke and the seller explained that he never had an issue shipping small items in padded envelops. If your going to charge premium, you need to treat these like valuable collectibles.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> It's even better when mistakes show up on eBay as "rare errors" and the seller wants an insane price!
> 
> 
> 
> Skimping on shipping material for breakables just makes no sense even from an economics standpoint. If they go cheap on the packing material, then they lose the item they sold AND the money they got from selling it.
> 
> I haven't yet heard back from the eBay seller. I hope that eBay can refund all of my money. Is it possible that they can't if a seller already withdrew all of the money? Not sure how that works...


The $20 she refunded me for the grave digger piece came as a direct refund from Paypal. Beyond that I'm not sure about the logistics. She still hasn't responded to my other request either. Our Boneys fates are in limbo.


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> It's even better when mistakes show up on eBay as "rare errors" and the seller wants an insane price!
> 
> 
> 
> Skimping on shipping material for breakables just makes no sense even from an economics standpoint. If they go cheap on the packing material, then they lose the item they sold AND the money they got from selling it.
> 
> I haven't yet heard back from the eBay seller. I hope that eBay can refund all of my money. Is it possible that they can't if a seller already withdrew all of the money? Not sure how that works...


I don't understand it either. I was excited to finally get the clinger and figured I'd pay the premium since missing out and YC hasn't brought them back.

Today I was thinking what they could release that would be the same style as the hearse and farmer pieces. If they wanted to keep the "Fairy Tale" theme (Bone-White) a pumpkin carriage with a boney driver would be a great addition. Instead of a white carriage, it could be a orange pumpkin and dark horses instead of white horses. The carriage could possibly be a tart warmer where you put the tealight inside so it glows and the tart melts on top - or just your standard multi-tealight holder.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> The eBay seller responded to one of my Return requests (she didn't even respond to the other): "I am very sorry to hear that, I will be using FedEx in the future as they have taken better care of items. There is $100 worth of insurance on that package and yyou can claim using your tracking number."
> 
> So I responded to her, "Unfortunately the packaging of the items was the issue, not the shipping carrier. Breakeables must be packed so that they do not move around in the box, which was not the case in this situation. Per eBay policies, insurance is purchased for the seller's protection. Therefore, the responsibility of filing an insurance claim is the seller's. I would like to return these items to you for a full refund so that you are able to file the insurance claim. Thank you."
> 
> I have a feeling that eBay will need to step in on this one. I shouldn't bear the burden of responsibility for the insurance claim. And the fact that she thought that USPS was the issue is just crazy!


It's sad to hear the seller put blame on the shipping carrier. I hope you can get this resolved soon.


----------



## Kriscourter

I'm not too sure but if sent priority mail the post office issues refunds for damaged goods . Insurance is automatic up to 50 then pay additional after that. One time I did and had to send info of what pieces are, value (but we all know that can get an expensive piece sometimes cheap or heap ones sell for a lot :/ ) and I sent all pics of how I packaged and all materials I used


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, Sanura and Boo-urns, reading your comment about how the seller is treating your situations is giving me a case of the red ***. If you are willing to send back the broken Boneys, go under My Ebay > Purchase History. Find your item. To the right of the item under the Leave Feedback icon, click on More actions. You will see a selection for Contact seller. Click on it. From the choices under the picture of your item, choose: I received an item that wasn't as described. Ebay will tell you what you need to do next, and this initiates a SNAD case against the seller. Do this for each item in question, and let us know what eBay says. I believe there is a waiting period before you can escalate, but it isn't long. Get back to us, please! The longer you wait, the longer it takes for eBay to resolve!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I also see that the last feedback this seller received was a negative, and that her final two Boneys are for still sale. Please post appropriate feedback, to prevent someone else from dealing with Boney heartbreak! You do not have to wait for this to be fully resolved in order to do so. However, it is against eBay policy, to discuss feedback with a buyer or seller. So, say what you need to say!

FYI, the listing for one of the pieces is: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-cand...-/301660114086?ssPageName=ADME:X:COCE:US:3160 Boney Buyers Beware Of This Seller!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

FYI, I had a very unpleasant experience last year with an EXPERIENCED eBay seller, and three YC purchases. It is still the worst experience I have ever had buying on Ebay, and I have been buying and selling there for a VERY LONG time. Long story short, she felt, as an experienced seller, she could tell me what she was and wasn't going to do, with regards to the items I purchased. I explained to her eBay procedure, and tried to resolve the situation without their intervening. She refused to be reasonable, and eBay did exactly what I told her they were going to do. Ebay is very cut and dry on Buyer Protection. The burden is always on the seller, not you!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> The $20 she refunded me for the grave digger piece came as a direct refund from Paypal. Beyond that I'm not sure about the logistics. She still hasn't responded to my other request either. Our Boneys fates are in limbo.


Sanura, since you are keeping the grave digger, and received your partial refund, great! For your other piece, please follow the steps that I laid out in an earlier post. If the seller refuses to work with you, the claim will eventually default in your favor, shipping and all! Good luck!


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, Sanura and Boo-urns, reading your comment about how the seller is treating your situations is giving me a case of the red ***. If you are willing to send back the broken Boneys, go under My Ebay > Purchase History. Find your item. To the right of the item under the Leave Feedback icon, click on More actions. You will see a selection for Contact seller. Click on it. From the choices under the picture of your item, choose: I received an item that wasn't as described. Ebay will tell you what you need to do next, and this initiates a SNAD case against the seller. Do this for each item in question, and let us know what eBay says. I believe there is a waiting period before you can escalate, but it isn't long. Get back to us, please! The longer you wait, the longer it takes for eBay to resolve!


That's what I did when I requested the refund, I think she has 72 hourse to respond before Ebay will step in. The clock is ticking.


----------



## sanura03

I was just holding off on the feedback to see how she handles this. If she made everything right I was just going to do neutral, mention that the packaging was terrible but at least she rectified the situation. But if she continues down this road it will definitely be a negative (or two) from me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> That's what I did when I requested the refund, I think she has 72 hourse to respond before Ebay will step in. The clock is ticking.


Great!  A lot of inexperienced sellers think that they can ignore this, but they can't. When time is up, escalate as soon as you can. Before you know it, your PayPal payment will be reversed, and you will have all of your funds back!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I was just holding off on the feedback to see how she handles this. If she made everything right I was just going to do neutral, mention that the packaging was terrible but at least she rectified the situation. But if she continues down this road it will definitely be a negative (or two) from me.


I would do that too. Even with that horrible seller I mentioned earlier, I didn't leave negative feedback. But, I would have, if I hadn't purchased with my selling account. If you are thinking about selling any Boneys on eBay, and have not sold before, make sure to set up a different account for selling and buying!


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I would do that too. Even with that horrible seller I mentioned earlier, I didn't leave negative feedback. But, I would have, if I hadn't purchased with my selling account. If you are thinking about selling any Boneys on eBay, and have not sold before, make sure to set up a different account for selling and buying!


That's a good point I wouldn't have thought of. I don't see myself ever selling anything on the 'bay but maybe haha. I've had enough headaches with just selling stuff on Craigslist, and that doesn't include shipping fiascos haha.


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> That's a good point I wouldn't have thought of. I don't see myself ever selling anything on the 'bay but maybe haha. I've had enough headaches with just selling stuff on Craigslist, and that doesn't include shipping fiascos haha.


I'm with you there. I'd be almost scared to try to sell on Ebay from all the horror stories I hear about. My luck would be to run across a buyer that tried to pull a fast one and say they didn't receive the merchandise so they could keep it AND get a refund. Then I'd be stuck with no money and no item to resell. I just don't think I could handle the stress of running across "bad apples."


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> The flocking in the early years was so much better - the first time I bought an older piece, I couldn't believe that flocking could NOT be clumped up, scraped off, and scattered everywhere. If they can't do it right, they shouldn't do it at all.


I'm nodding a vigorous Yes! to this comment. I've been anti-flocking for years now. I know it's supposed to look like "clothes" for the Boneys, but they always get it in the wrong places and as the piece ages - and with repeated packing/unpacking - it can wear off in spots and then looks even worse. Not a fan.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I'm with you there. I'd be almost scared to try to sell on Ebay from all the horror stories I hear about. My luck would be to run across a buyer that tried to pull a fast one and say they didn't receive the merchandise so they could keep it AND get a refund. Then I'd be stuck with no money and no item to resell. I just don't think I could handle the stress of running across "bad apples."


Not just eBay, Paypal now has a 180 day return policy. That's six months for a buyer to purchase something, do whatever with it, & return it. Most retail stores don't offer that long of a return policy. With the increase of dishonest buyers, it's just not worth it to wait that long after a sale to be in the clear.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> If they release a bigger piece, I hope they stick to the style of the hearse or pumpkin wagon. Both are great pieces.
> Not sure what else they could come up with in that style. Maybe a boney riding a tractor or hayride???





grim gravely said:


> Today I was thinking what they could release that would be the same style as the hearse and farmer pieces. If they wanted to keep the "Fairy Tale" theme (Bone-White) a pumpkin carriage with a boney driver would be a great addition. Instead of a white carriage, it could be a orange pumpkin and dark horses instead of white horses. The carriage could possibly be a tart warmer where you put the tealight inside so it glows and the tart melts on top - or just your standard multi-tealight holder.


Hhmm, wish list for new Boneys.... Well I'd like to see them a bit smaller. As far as what I'd like to see...I'm back to the Victorian/Gothic theme. Maybe a lady carrying a birdcage with a skeleton bird in it, or perhaps some new "relatives" to add to the original family - think Addams Family like Uncle Fester or Cousin It. Or better yet, a cool Boney butler to help around the mansion!  What about some Boney shopkeepers to start a Boney Village with? We could have a butcher, an old fashioned Boney policeman, maybe a Boney flower shop - heck Yankee could even promote themselves and have an old fashioned YC candle store, LOL!  And of course I still want those prototypes!


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Especially last years pieces
> That's where the misspelling comes from too.


Tell me about it! I still have a Pet Cemetery with WHISKELS on one of the headstones. I decided at the time to keep it with so many issues of breakage. I'm debating if I will be able to fix the lettering because it really does bother me.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Hhmm, wish list for new Boneys.... Well I'd like to see them a bit smaller. As far as what I'd like to see...I'm back to the Victorian/Gothic theme. Maybe a lady carrying a birdcage with a skeleton bird in it, or perhaps some new "relatives" to add to the original family - think Addams Family like Uncle Fester or Cousin It. Or better yet, a cool Boney butler to help around the mansion!  What about some Boney shopkeepers to start a Boney Village with? We could have a butcher, an old fashioned Boney policeman, maybe a Boney flower shop - heck Yankee could even promote themselves and have an old fashioned YC candle store, LOL!  And of course I still want those prototypes!


A return to Victorian theme would be great. 
Not a fan of the increase of transportation pieces that only show boney faces. Love the hearse, pumpkin wagon & motorcycle boney. Maybe one year we will get the boney kid riding the tricycle.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Hhmm, wish list for new Boneys.... Well I'd like to see them a bit smaller. As far as what I'd like to see...I'm back to the Victorian/Gothic theme. Maybe a lady carrying a birdcage with a skeleton bird in it, or perhaps some new "relatives" to add to the original family - think Addams Family like Uncle Fester or Cousin It. Or better yet, a cool Boney butler to help around the mansion!  What about some Boney shopkeepers to start a Boney Village with? We could have a butcher, an old fashioned Boney policeman, maybe a Boney flower shop - heck Yankee could even promote themselves and have an old fashioned YC candle store, LOL!  And of course I still want those prototypes!


ALL of those are great ideas. Congruity in the line would help it, I think. I think many would buy a village--i would. Look how many buy those crappy lookin LeMax villages every year. (no offense, y'all...but we all know the quality could be nicer on LeMax).


----------



## grim gravely

wickedwillingwench said:


> ALL of those are great ideas. Congruity in the line would help it, I think. I think many would buy a village--i would. Look how many buy those crappy lookin LeMax villages every year. (no offense, y'all...but we all know the quality could be nicer on LeMax).


Weren't there rumored village type pieces last year?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I don't understand it either. I was excited to finally get the clinger and figured I'd pay the premium since missing out and YC hasn't brought them back.
> 
> Today I was thinking what they could release that would be the same style as the hearse and farmer pieces. If they wanted to keep the "Fairy Tale" theme (Bone-White) a pumpkin carriage with a boney driver would be a great addition. Instead of a white carriage, it could be a orange pumpkin and dark horses instead of white horses. The carriage could possibly be a tart warmer where you put the tealight inside so it glows and the tart melts on top - or just your standard multi-tealight holder.


I LOVE the idea of a pumpkin carriage!  I would buy more than one of those, just because! It was rumored there were village pieces last year, but the only building I remember was that horrid take on the Boney mansion. 

Consistency would be most helpful. Last year seemed to bring more pop culture Boneys, so I am hoping that YC chooses at least a different era this year.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Hhmm, wish list for new Boneys.... Well I'd like to see them a bit smaller. As far as what I'd like to see...I'm back to the Victorian/Gothic theme. Maybe a lady carrying a birdcage with a skeleton bird in it, or perhaps some new "relatives" to add to the original family - think Addams Family like Uncle Fester or Cousin It. Or better yet, a cool Boney butler to help around the mansion!  What about some Boney shopkeepers to start a Boney Village with? We could have a butcher, an old fashioned Boney policeman, maybe a Boney flower shop - heck Yankee could even promote themselves and have an old fashioned YC candle store, LOL!  And of course I still want those prototypes!


The lady with a birdcage would be AMAZING. Women have been under represented in this collection. I did pick up DDG last year but honestly I was underwhelmed. I feel like I just got her to display with my drinking boneys.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Hhmm, wish list for new Boneys.... Well I'd like to see them a bit smaller. As far as what I'd like to see...I'm back to the Victorian/Gothic theme. Maybe a lady carrying a birdcage with a skeleton bird in it, or perhaps some new "relatives" to add to the original family - think Addams Family like Uncle Fester or Cousin It. Or better yet, a cool Boney butler to help around the mansion!  What about some Boney shopkeepers to start a Boney Village with? We could have a butcher, an old fashioned Boney policeman, maybe a Boney flower shop - heck Yankee could even promote themselves and have an old fashioned YC candle store, LOL!  And of course I still want those prototypes!


Spooky, your flower shop and butcher ideas got me to thinking about a barbershop. Sweeney Todd, anyone?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> The lady with a birdcage would be AMAZING. Women have been under represented in this collection. I did pick up DDG last year but honestly I was underwhelmed. I feel like I just got her to display with my drinking boneys.


I agree, MG. More Boney ladies, please, YC! Like a Black Widow, or something?


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I LOVE the idea of a pumpkin carriage!  I would buy more than one of those, just because! It was rumored there were village pieces last year, but the only building I remember was that horrid take on the Boney mansion.
> 
> Consistency would be most helpful. Last year seemed to bring more pop culture Boneys, so I am hoping that YC chooses at least a different era this year.


Can we have that pirate ship already?
I don't want another oversized vehicle with a waving boney face and lights for $40.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> The lady with a birdcage would be AMAZING. Women have been under represented in this collection. I did pick up DDG last year but honestly I was underwhelmed. I feel like I just got her to display with my drinking boneys.


The lady with the birdcage would be great to go along with the pumpkin man holding the birdcage.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> The lady with the birdcage would be great to go along with the pumpkin man holding the birdcage.


Come to think of it, all of the Pumpkin People are men, aren't they? They should bring back female counterparts!


----------



## grim gravely

I believe the women are witches in the pumpkin line.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I believe the women are witches in the pumpkin line.


Why does the woman always have to be the witch, while men get to be sorcerers, etc.? None of the PP look female to me, although you are right. Nobody ever thinks of a witch as male, even though there are.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Replying to my own post here. I'm not the PC police; I just would like to see more ladies in more desirable, variable roles.


----------



## Kitty

YC Aftelife females


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> I don't understand it either. I was excited to finally get the clinger and figured I'd pay the premium since missing out and YC hasn't brought them back.
> 
> Today I was thinking what they could release that would be the same style as the hearse and farmer pieces. If they wanted to keep the "Fairy Tale" theme (Bone-White) a pumpkin carriage with a boney driver would be a great addition. Instead of a white carriage, it could be a orange pumpkin and dark horses instead of white horses. The carriage could possibly be a tart warmer where you put the tealight inside so it glows and the tart melts on top - or just your standard multi-tealight holder.


Your mention of the pumpkin carriage reminded me that a few years ago the lady that runs the BBL FB page put her art skills to use and made some fantastic fanart of pieces she would like to see someday, including a pumpkin carriage, which I LOVE:









And also a different kind of baby Boney, which I also really like:









I have 0 drawing skillz haha, but the piece I would like to see would be the witch at her cauldron, and her cauldron is a tart warmer. IE the tart goes in the top of the cauldron to turn into her bubbling brew when it melts. It would have to be pretty big, but as far as TWs go, the organ was huge, and other pieces (the train!) were even bigger than that. They should let us rabid fans submit ideas and drawings and have a poll or something.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> YC Aftelife females
> View attachment 243691
> View attachment 243692
> View attachment 243693
> 
> View attachment 243694
> View attachment 243695
> View attachment 243696


Great photos, Kitty! LOVE Ghoulia! I've never seen the jar holder before!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I actually did that from the beginning so that it will escalate more quickly if needed. Unfortunately experience has taught me that it's best to do that up front.


It's a shame that buyers feel the need to do that straight away. But, a few bad sellers spoil it for the rest us.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Oh, and how awesome would a haunted Boney forest be?! He could be standing amongst scary-looking trees. Would go great next to the Pet Cemetery.


I have been hoping for trees for years now! They could even put an owl or two in one to go with Hoot!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Your mention of the pumpkin carriage reminded me that a few years ago the lady that runs the BBL FB page put her art skills to use and made some fantastic fanart of pieces she would like to see someday, including a pumpkin carriage, which I LOVE:
> 
> View attachment 243699
> 
> 
> And also a different kind of baby Boney, which I also really like:
> 
> View attachment 243700
> 
> 
> I have 0 drawing skillz haha, but the piece I would like to see would be the witch at her cauldron, and her cauldron is a tart warmer. IE the tart goes in the top of the cauldron to turn into her bubbling brew when it melts. It would have to be pretty big, but as far as TWs go, the organ was huge, and other pieces (the train!) were even bigger than that. They should let us rabid fans submit ideas and drawings and have a poll or something.


I love the idea of fan submission. If it works for Lay's 'Do Us A Flavor' Tastes of America Contest, then it would work for Boneys!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Tell me about it! I still have a Pet Cemetery with WHISKELS on one of the headstones. I decided at the time to keep it with so many issues of breakage. I'm debating if I will be able to fix the lettering because it really does bother me.


Mourning Glory, I'm sorry you got a bad piece, but your post really made me chuckle. I think I'd have to keep that piece just because it said "Whiskels" on it, LOL! Talk about your unique Boney piece. 



grim gravely said:


> A return to Victorian theme would be great.
> Not a fan of the increase of transportation pieces that only show boney faces. Love the hearse, pumpkin wagon & motorcycle boney. Maybe one year we will get the boney kid riding the tricycle.


Grim, you just hit the nail on the head (pardon the pun! ) That's been exactly my issue with those types of pieces that only show a partial Boney or just the face. The older pieces like the pumpkin wagon and hearse had the full Boney drivers and they looked soooo much better. The newer pieces with just faces almost remind me of comic books or something. They've just lost that realism. I'm sure it was cheaper to do it that way - especially last year's school bus which was basically just a big block of ceramic with the faces painted on. Somewhere along the line we've lost all those glorious details.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Mourning Glory, I'm sorry you got a bad piece, but your post really made me chuckle. I think I'd have to keep that piece just because it said "Whiskels" on it, LOL! Talk about your unique Boney piece.


Upon closer inspection Whiskels is rather Whisklrs. On the bright side, it should be easy to turn the L into an E. I just don't know if I'm brave enough to try.


----------



## Spookywolf

YC has done witch's before. Found this pic that reminded me, not sure which year it was from. I wonder if we'll be seeing more pieces like this or if they'll do more Boney witches to go along with this year's theme?


----------



## weenbaby

Yea I'm over the transportation vehicles including the bird plane. 
I'm kind of over animals too but at the same time they go with my pet cemetery. 
I like baby items a lot because they're kind of sentimental to me. When I started collecting, I was pregnant and I needed that baby carriage! Some other smaller and to scale baby boneys would be nice. 
I like bone white but that piece is HUGE! It's a damn centerpiece! Every place I put it I have to move it because it's just too big for my apartment


----------



## weenbaby

Oh and I might focus on the spellbound pieces this year, like the witch boots.


----------



## Kriscourter

I'm hoping they go back to more Victorian for the ladies. When I first heard there was a lady in a dress for last years boney was so happy. Then it was drop dead gorgeous. Just seemed like dress just painted on and no details. Also was annoying last year that every piece pretty much had to have some sort of wording on it/phrase t. Like why did cat one have to have writing on it. Like the cat could and pumpkin could just of been left alone but had to put something on it.


----------



## Kriscourter

Also whiskls looks like a easy fix with a fine point sharpie marker. Any boney bunch collector usually has a stash of sharpies to fix all of ycs sloppy handwriting / errors


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Your mention of the pumpkin carriage reminded me that a few years ago the lady that runs the BBL FB page put her art skills to use and made some fantastic fanart of pieces she would like to see someday, including a pumpkin carriage, which I LOVE:
> 
> View attachment 243699
> 
> 
> And also a different kind of baby Boney, which I also really like:
> 
> View attachment 243700
> 
> 
> I have 0 drawing skillz haha, but the piece I would like to see would be the witch at her cauldron, and her cauldron is a tart warmer. IE the tart goes in the top of the cauldron to turn into her bubbling brew when it melts. It would have to be pretty big, but as far as TWs go, the organ was huge, and other pieces (the train!) were even bigger than that. They should let us rabid fans submit ideas and drawings and have a poll or something.


I can totally see that "peek-a-boo" drawing made into a boney piece. The crib could be a tea-light holder. I would move the couple to the center so they both get the glow from the tea-light. When lit, the flickering light would showcase the faces of the boney parents.
That Carriage would make a nice piece. I'd add a full boney driver with horses (like the hearse) and you have your big piece of the season.


----------



## grim gravely

Kriscourter said:


> I'm hoping they go back to more Victorian for the ladies. When I first heard there was a lady in a dress for last years boney was so happy. Then it was drop dead gorgeous. Just seemed like dress just painted on and no details. Also was annoying last year that every piece pretty much had to have some sort of wording on it/phrase t. Like why did cat one have to have writing on it. Like the cat could and pumpkin could just of been left alone but had to put something on it.


Wasn't impressed with drop dead boney either and the I agree the paint job was horrible.


----------



## weenbaby

Yea. DDG was out there for me but I still kind of liked her. I didn't buy her but my mom did and sometimes I think about how I might be inheriting all her boneys one day (is that morbid or out of line??)


----------



## Kitty

Rumor of the Pet Cemetery re-release, you can exchange for correct spelling.
I exchanged Bone White for misspelling & chip.

I bought this from seller who put it in the dishwasher.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> I'm ok with paying $10 for him in the end, since I can fix him, I just don't know what to do about the tart burner. I'll see how she responds to that one before I take the next step I guess.


you know what i wonder? i wonder if all of these pieces weren't broken to begin with and the seller decided to make a few bucks off the pieces...


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I am very happy to report that my eBay nightmare is over - the seller refunded me in full for the broken Boneys, and I didn't have to go through the hassle of shipping them back to her. She actually wrote a nice apology. Just bought the headless horseman with part of my refund, which I'm excited about.
> 
> I noticed that the BBL seller posted prices of the stuff she has left. Some seem high, which is probably why she still has those. $35 for the 2012 baby carriage? It can be had for $15 on eBay. Actually a lot of the prices she posted are the same or lower on eBay, and buyer protection is an added benefit. She still has the 2008 jar holder left for $100 - I think that's a reasonable price (correct me if I'm wrong) and I'd love to have it, but I'm spent (literally!) for the month.


I'm so glad to hear that the seller gave you a refund without incident!  And, enjoy your headless horseman!  I never saw that she ever had the baby carriage and jar holder available? She still has the 09 bride and groom piece, which she wants $40 for, and the couple on the motorcycle, that I know of.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> That's certainly a possibility - who knows when those pictures were taken. And now she'll get her post office insurance money.


I would not be surprised if she does not get her insurance claim paid, due to improper packaging. I have heard that USPS will not pay claims, when it appears that damage is due to neglect by the sender.


----------



## sanura03

Still waiting on a response for my tart warmer 

But, I'm at the height of my yearly Boney obsession haha, so I've been browsing around other sites. I've never actually purchased anything on Bonanza, but there's a 2010 Boney Claus on there for $22 + $8 shipping, if someone still needs him.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Boney-Bunch-By-Yankee-Candle-2010-Claus-Santa-Halloween/41909364


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Purchased something on Bonanza last year that I found cheaper than ebay. I was very happy with the entire transaction.


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> I recently bought three Boneys from that particular seller on Bonanza, and that was my first purchase on Bonanza. I got the 2012 witch on a broomstick, the pumpkin wagon, and the spider tea light holder. They all arrived in their original boxes and in perfect condition - the seller packed exceptionally well. So I can vouch for that seller.
> 
> I believe that seller updates the Boney Bunch Google Site. If you look at the recent site activity link at the bottom, the email address kind of matches the seller's name.
> 
> I hope you hear back from that seller soon, Sanura!


That's good to know! Especially in the wake of our recent debacle, I'm wary of inadvertenly sending someone to a shady seller


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Still waiting on a response for my tart warmer
> 
> But, I'm at the height of my yearly Boney obsession haha, so I've been browsing around other sites. I've never actually purchased anything on Bonanza, but there's a 2010 Boney Claus on there for $22 + $8 shipping, if someone still needs him.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Boney-Bunch-By-Yankee-Candle-2010-Claus-Santa-Halloween/41909364


I don't know why the seller would refund Boo-urns in full, and not you? You don't think she thought that $20 partial refund was for both items, do you?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I actually feel awful for getting you caught in the web with that eBay seller! I just had no idea a bargain would go so wrong. I wonder who bought the $30 2008 skeleton hearse and if it got to them in one piece - my guess is no.


I was wondering the same thing! That is the one piece I really want, but I'm not paying more than $50 for it. I bet if I wait, even if it takes years, I will get one. That is, if they haven't all been broken by dense sellers before then.


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> I actually feel awful for getting you caught in the web with that eBay seller! I just had no idea a bargain would go so wrong. I wonder who bought the $30 2008 skeleton hearse and if it got to them in one piece - my guess is no.


Oh, please don't feel bad, after repairs I at least got an acceptable grave digger out of it for cheaper than I would have otherwise. Kitty was able to give me some good tips for trying to repair the tart warmer too that I'm going to attempt after I figure out what the seller wants to do.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know why the seller would refund Boo-urns in full, and not you? You don't think she thought that $20 partial refund was for both items, do you?


Maybe because mine weren't shattered? I used the same picture on both, but it showed the damage on both of the pieces clearly, and I definitely made two separate inquests. I'd be ok with a partial, just some acknowledgement would be nice.

And now I'm eyeballing the JH on the BBL Facebook page. But I can't... I mustn't.... ... maybe if she still has it on payday lol. My Boney addiction is a harsh mistress haha.


----------



## weenbaby

sanura03 said:


> Still waiting on a response for my tart warmer
> 
> But, I'm at the height of my yearly Boney obsession haha, so I've been browsing around other sites. I've never actually purchased anything on Bonanza, but there's a 2010 Boney Claus on there for $22 + $8 shipping, if someone still needs him.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Boney-Bunch-By-Yankee-Candle-2010-Claus-Santa-Halloween/41909364


Why do you tempt me with such things? 
I love Halloween but I adore Christmas. That's why I love all the Christmas Boneys!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## SalemWitch

wickedwillingwench said:


> you know what i wonder? i wonder if all of these pieces weren't broken to begin with and the seller decided to make a few bucks off the pieces...


Exactly! That's what I think too.


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> I actually feel awful for getting you caught in the web with that eBay seller! I just had no idea a bargain would go so wrong. I wonder who bought the $30 2008 skeleton hearse and if it got to them in one piece - my guess is no.


Looking back on life, that post can be read as snarky toward you, I didn't mean it that way at all. I would've done the same thing! I've been buying on the Bay for years and never had a problem, but I guess there's a first time for everything!


----------



## sanura03

weenbaby said:


> Why do you tempt me with such things?
> I love Halloween but I adore Christmas. That's why I love all the Christmas Boneys!


Sorry *hangs head* 
But misery loves company! Ok so not really misery, more like destitution haha. We can all be in the Boney poorhouse together


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

It never ceases to amaze me how terrible the U.S. Post Office treats packages. I ordered something (not a Boney) and this is how I received it. It has FRAGILE written all over it. It looks like it got stomped on. I swear that seeing the word fragile seems to make them treat it even worse. By some miracle, the contents inside were undamaged. Oh, and the other package I got for my sister was shipped in a bubble-lined envelope - no other packing. Can't believe that one made it too. When I saw these packages on my porch I just knew I was doomed. Guess it was my turn for a lucky break.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> I bet they don't even notice when Fragile is written on something. You really lucked out that what was inside that box survived!


I know! I was certain that it would be broken. I started taking pictures before I even opened it in preparation to start a complaint process with. I was more shocked that the nic-nac in the bubble envelope made it. I couldn't believe someone would think that was okay to ship in. It really makes me leery of trying to order any more Boneys though, especially after what you and Sanura went through.


----------



## happythenjaded

Phew! I had lots of catching up to do! It's been a long week.... 

Loved those Boney illustrations! Now if we can just get YC to bring them to life !  the pumpkin carriage was such an awesome one!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

My God, those broken Boneys make me sick! I feel so bad for you two that had to experience that. Looking at broken Boneys is like looking at a car accident. You don't want to see what you're looking at but somehow you just can't look away. Trust me, I've had my fair share of decapitated, desecrated Boneys. It's no fun for anyone.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how terrible the U.S. Post Office treats packages. I ordered something (not a Boney) and this is how I received it. It has FRAGILE written all over it. It looks like it got stomped on. I swear that seeing the word fragile seems to make them treat it even worse. By some miracle, the contents inside were undamaged. Oh, and the other package I got for my sister was shipped in a bubble-lined envelope - no other packing. Can't believe that one made it too. When I saw these packages on my porch I just knew I was doomed. Guess it was my turn for a lucky break.
> 
> View attachment 243757


Wow, Spooky, you dodged a bullet there! I remember when I lived in CT, I brought a package in there that had been marked fragile, and drawn arrows on it to try to keep it upright, etc. I remember the guy working the counter telling me that no one pays attention to that stuff, LOL. I was in shock. What do they make those special red labels for, then?  When these precious breakables are packed, they have to be prepared for everything except getting run over by a truck!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Same here! I was tempted to ask her if she could hold it for me for two weeks, haha. But I'm sure she'll sell it before then.


Based on what she is selling her other remaining pieces for, the jar holder is a steal! I hope someone here gets it; it looks AWESOME!


----------



## grim gravely

happythenjaded said:


> Phew! I had lots of catching up to do! It's been a long week....
> 
> Loved those Boney illustrations! Now if we can just get YC to bring them to life !  the pumpkin carriage was such an awesome one!


That carriage is great...we need that made 
I can see YC making the baby crib illustration into a boney.


----------



## sanura03

Still no response from the seller.  I'm going to send them a message thanking them for the partial refund on the other one and see what's going on with the tart warmer. And some more pictures of the carnage. I don't want to escalate it automatically, maybe give her the benefit of the doubt and say she didn't notice the second request. I guess we'll see. Wish me luck!


----------



## gloomycatt

Good luck sanura! And hey ebay sellers, walmart sells enormous rolls of bubble wrap for less than $ 20!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Still no response from the seller.  I'm going to send them a message thanking them for the partial refund on the other one and see what's going on with the tart warmer. And some more pictures of the carnage. I don't want to escalate it automatically, maybe give her the benefit of the doubt and say she didn't notice the second request. I guess we'll see. Wish me luck!


Sanura, I sure hope that everything works out for you, with the least amount of hassle possible. Keep us posted!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

gloomycatt said:


> Good luck sanura! And hey ebay sellers, walmart sells enormous rolls of bubble wrap for less than $ 20!


Great point, gloomycatt! In store, oftentimes they have "bonus" rolls at the same price that you see posted online!


----------



## sanura03

Well, she refunded the tart warmer in full (including shipping,) so now I kinda feel bad. 
I'll attempt the reconstruction after I can get to a craft store and get a wooden dowel or metal rod or something to put inside his arm to help support the tart bowl. Hopefully it will come back together alright.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Well, she refunded the tart warmer in full (including shipping,) so now I kinda feel bad.
> I'll attempt the reconstruction after I can get to a craft store and get a wooden dowel or metal rod or something to put inside his arm to help support the tart bowl. Hopefully it will come back together alright.


Glad to hear it all worked out and you got refunded in full. 
I get where your coming from about feeling bad about the situation. After you get it all fixed, you'll feel better about it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

sanura03 said:


> Well, she refunded the tart warmer in full (including shipping,) so now I kinda feel bad.
> I'll attempt the reconstruction after I can get to a craft store and get a wooden dowel or metal rod or something to put inside his arm to help support the tart bowl. Hopefully it will come back together alright.


So happy that you were able to reach an agreement with the seller. I wouldn't feel the least big guilty about receiving a full refund. The seller was flat out negligent in th he packaging. Keep us posted on the repairs. The grave digger turned out amazing!


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> So happy that you were able to reach an agreement with the seller. I wouldn't feel the least big guilty about receiving a full refund. The seller was flat out negligent in th he packaging. Keep us posted on the repairs. The grave digger turned out amazing!


Agree!!!
Can't wait to see how the repair turns out.


----------



## sanura03

Well. He's back together. The repair is kind of questionable haha. I just have to tell myself that, for free, it's in great shape 















I tried to put a wooden dowel in the supporting arm to help out. Unfortunately it threw off the angle juuuust enough to where the sides of the break wouldn't connect. So I cut it back to a nub and put a bunch of superglue on that hoping it would bond with the inside a bit.















Still a bit of a gap. 









Super advanced repair technique! To take a bit of weight off while the glue cures.









Almost done









I busted out the sharpie to try to cover the white of the cracks a bit. With limited success. Oh, and to give him a left eye haha. It seemed to have been scraped off at some point.

Not the best, but I think it will look ok from a distance. And I only use led tealights in my Boneys, so even if the arm does fall while it's in full display mode at least it won't start a fire.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Looks great sanura! You can try a little black paint on the crack with either a qtip or small paintbrush. After that, no will ever know about his little incident unless you mention it!


----------



## gloomycatt

I wonder if you could simulate flocking with some felt?


----------



## sanura03

gloomycatt said:


> I wonder if you could simulate flocking with some felt?


Or I could shake some of the extra flocking off someone else haha. Boney Claus is usually shedding lol.


----------



## gloomycatt

sanura03 said:


> Or I could shake some of the extra flocking off someone else haha. Boney Claus is usually shedding lol.


That's brilliant!!! I love Boney Claus


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Well. He's back together. The repair is kind of questionable haha. I just have to tell myself that, for free, it's in great shape
> 
> View attachment 243889
> View attachment 243890
> 
> 
> I tried to put a wooden dowel in the supporting arm to help out. Unfortunately it threw off the angle juuuust enough to where the sides of the break wouldn't connect. So I cut it back to a nub and put a bunch of superglue on that hoping it would bond with the inside a bit.
> 
> View attachment 243891
> View attachment 243892
> 
> 
> Still a bit of a gap.
> 
> View attachment 243893
> 
> 
> Super advanced repair technique! To take a bit of weight off while the glue cures.
> 
> View attachment 243894
> 
> 
> Almost done
> 
> View attachment 243895
> 
> 
> I busted out the sharpie to try to cover the white of the cracks a bit. With limited success. Oh, and to give him a left eye haha. It seemed to have been scraped off at some point.
> 
> Not the best, but I think it will look ok from a distance. And I only use led tealights in my Boneys, so even if the arm does fall while it's in full display mode at least it won't start a fire.


Seeing that last picture reminds me of how much I miss the look of the earlier boney bunches.
What glue did you use to piece him back together?


----------



## Kitty

Sanura03,

I have washed & dried black felt fabric, used some of the dryer lint to patch up some flocking.
Wonderful Tart Warmer RIP
Glad that he is on the mend, great fix.
You are the great Dr. BB, MD Surgeon!


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> Well. He's back together. The repair is kind of questionable haha. I just have to tell myself that, for free, it's in great shape
> 
> View attachment 243889
> View attachment 243890
> 
> 
> I tried to put a wooden dowel in the supporting arm to help out. Unfortunately it threw off the angle juuuust enough to where the sides of the break wouldn't connect. So I cut it back to a nub and put a bunch of superglue on that hoping it would bond with the inside a bit.
> 
> View attachment 243891
> View attachment 243892
> 
> 
> Still a bit of a gap.
> 
> View attachment 243893
> 
> 
> Super advanced repair technique! To take a bit of weight off while the glue cures.
> 
> View attachment 243894
> 
> 
> Almost done
> 
> View attachment 243895
> 
> 
> I busted out the sharpie to try to cover the white of the cracks a bit. With limited success. Oh, and to give him a left eye haha. It seemed to have been scraped off at some point.
> 
> Not the best, but I think it will look ok from a distance. And I only use led tealights in my Boneys, so even if the arm does fall while it's in full display mode at least it won't start a fire.


Great repair job, Sanura! For the price + refund you rcv'd, I think that's an awesome deal for that piece. Congratulations!


----------



## Kitty

For those who retire BB after Halloween, cut the BBL stamp pics to place on storage boxes to id each BB piece.
BB pieces can stand up with dividers in Xmas storage boxes.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> Seeing that last picture reminds me of how much I miss the look of the earlier boney bunches.
> What glue did you use to piece him back together?


I spent 10 minutes in the glue aisle in Michael's trying to decide, while my kids grew increasingly impatient haha. I finally went with Loctite "professional." I think it's meant for model building, but said it would work well on ceramics.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> Great repair job, Sanura! Speaking of liking the look of old pieces better, I saw a comment from someone on the BBL FB page that each year gets better and better. I wonder how many BB collectors feel that way - I am of the opinion that each year going backwards gets better and better.
> 
> I was recently thinking about how YC has become so secretive about the BB over the years. Since I only started collecting after the 2013 launch, the 2014 build-up was the first that I had experienced - and boy, was that painful. Lack of information, lack of coupons, lack of excitement but plenty of frustration! Which is why I was surprised when I found out that YC did so much for previous years' launches - 2010 and the Mystery of Yankee Manor certainly seems to have been the height of the hype. And they even had a video in 2011 and sneak peeks in 2012. 2013 seems to be the real drop-off. Last year was pretty dismal - if not for leaks from the wonderful Boney Bandit, we would have all gone into buying having only seen the Dig In candy dish and Drop Dead Gorgeous. And those leaks were really late. I wonder why YC decided to become more and more secretive?
> 
> I hope that YC is less secretive this year, but the way things have been going the past few years and now that they are supposedly downplaying the BB, I'm doubtful of this. But I'm still hopeful that we get some previews from YC (instead of their loyal fans), and that everyone will have the opportunity to get coupons.
> 
> I noticed too that last year the BBL FB did not post the Boney Bandit picture leaks - which makes me wonder if YC has cracked down even on that page.


I saw that comment too and it made my eye twitch haha. 
I don't know why they have gotten so secretive. I guess they think it builds hype and gets us into a frenzy? I think the videos and sneak peeks they did in previous years built hype perfectly well. And it does get us into a frenzy, but not the right kind, just frustrates us. 
Lemax releases pictures of their new pieces in MARCH and I think they still make plenty of money when Halloween season rolls around. But if they haven't listened to us about all this by now, who knows if they ever will. 
I think BBL didn't post the pictures because YC was threatening to fire any employees that leaked anything or let anything be leaked and they didn't want to get anyone in trouble. It put them in a bad position between wanting to get information to us without anyone getting in trouble in the process.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> I saw that comment too and it made my eye twitch haha.
> I don't know why they have gotten so secretive. I guess they think it builds hype and gets us into a frenzy? I think the videos and sneak peeks they did in previous years built hype perfectly well. And it does get us into a frenzy, but not the right kind, just frustrates us.
> Lemax releases pictures of their new pieces in MARCH and I think they still make plenty of money when Halloween season rolls around. But if they haven't listened to us about all this by now, who knows if they ever will.
> I think BBL didn't post the pictures because YC was threatening to fire any employees that leaked anything or let anything be leaked and they didn't want to get anyone in trouble. It put them in a bad position between wanting to get information to us without anyone getting in trouble in the process.


Sanura, I also collect Spooky Town and I agree about how they handle their previews. By Lemax releasing the pics of their upcoming pieces earlier in the year, it always makes me spend MORE money not less when they actually arrive. I just spent this weekend pouring over all the new pieces and revisiting old ones that I hadn't bought yet, so my budget has already doubled over what I started out thinking I'd spend. It gives me more time to plan my layouts and change things around, so I end up putting extra things in my cart. YC could learn a lesson about how to market from Lemax. Giving fans previews won't burn them out, trust me. If anything, they'll spend more from all the extra time they have to justify buying "just one more"!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Did anyone else see the eBay seller took down the 09 wedding couple? Maybe she didn't think that it would make it to its new home in one piece! Hopefully, she will think twice before selling or shipping anything fragile again.


----------



## Kitty

BBL person asked the difference between 2008 & 2013 Bride & Groom pieces.

2008 stickers designed by Ronnie Walter, bar code 1148178 T/H Bride/Groom P4, Nose is a black triangle.

2013 sticker bar code 1150177 TH/Bride/Groom (C), Nose is a open triangle.


2008 pic 2013 pic


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is a listing on ebay where the seller has both '08 and '13 pieces. There's lots of pictures for comparison. Interestingly enough, the '08 groom is slightly taller which makes me wonder if the same mold was used.http://m.ebay.com/itm/181772148688


----------



## Kitty

Mourning Glory,

Thank you for pointing that the Bride & Groom 2008 & 2013 pieces are different heights.
Since I displayed pieces in different rooms I never noticed that 2008 is almost 8 3/4 inches & 20013 is 8/1/2 inches.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boo-urns said:


> The circling around the eyes on the older pieces is so much more pronounced - darker, more defined lines and more detailed sculpts. It's a shame that it was stopped - the newer pieces definitely have that "Sharpie" look to them. Imagine the Ghoul Bus with more definition in the faces (and better painting overall) - that would have been a favorite, I'm sure.


Agreed. I'm not a fan of the new sharpie look. I knew that flocking was also an issue, but looking at the above pictures, it sticks out like a sore thumb. On the 2008 bride and groom you can actually see the details on the coat. Whereas with the 2013 piece, it's just solid black fuzz.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

HEY EVERYBODY--I am so excited to see all of you again! 

Hope you have all been well, and it's great to see some newcomers--welcome!

Now I am off to catch up on the thread--let the summer countdown begin!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Oh no, Sanura and Boo-urns! Those pics make me want to cry--what the heck is wrong with this person??!! So sad you have to deal with this  Not only should she be held to issuing you a full refund--she should have to pay you for pain and suffering!!!!


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> Agreed. I'm not a fan of the new sharpie look. I knew that flocking was also an issue, but looking at the above pictures, it sticks out like a sore thumb. On the 2008 bride and groom you can actually see the details on the coat. Whereas with the 2013 piece, it's just solid black fuzz.


The 2013 version does look like a knockoff of the 08 pieces. I can't complain though...I'm glad to own that piece. The original sells for way too much.


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> The circling around the eyes on the older pieces is so much more pronounced - darker, more defined lines and more detailed sculpts. It's a shame that it was stopped - the newer pieces definitely have that "Sharpie" look to them. Imagine the Ghoul Bus with more definition in the faces (and better painting overall) - that would have been a favorite, I'm sure.


That bus....I tend to ignore it's existence. lol
Something about it looks off, maybe it's the paint or the rush details.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Not sure if it was already mentioned in the thread (still catching up!), or if there is any interest, but YC has a few BB pieces on their site as part of the semi-annual clearance. Not any particularly great ones, but may be of interest to someone...


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> And my bad luck streak continues...
> 
> View attachment 244034
> 
> 
> I felt it moving around in the box when I picked the box up. I just knew it would be broken.
> 
> View attachment 244035
> 
> 
> I even asked the eBay seller to please follow the eBay guidelines for packaging breakables carefully - bubble tape, no movement inside the box, etc. I guess they just thought paper and a couple of air pillows would do the job. What's more disappointing is that I got a decent deal on it - $37 plus shipping.
> 
> It's disheartening to get so many broken Boneys in such a short period of time. But I will continue to collect until I'm done, through all the breaks, chips, and cracks - I will rise above, haha.


Noooo, not more Boney carnage.  It looks like a fairly clean break, hopefully it will come back together ok for you.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boo-urns said:


> I even asked the eBay seller to please follow the eBay guidelines for packaging breakables carefully - bubble tape, no movement inside the box, etc. I guess they just thought paper and a couple of air pillows would do the job. What's more disappointing is that I got a decent deal on it - $37 plus shipping.


It's so frustrating when ebay sellers ignore requests for proper packaging. I've sold a couple boneys before. I double box them and put in enough packing paper and bubble wrap to choke a horse. Then I give it a good shake to make sure there is no movement. It's hard to understand why other sellers wouldnt treat their product the same. It results in lost profit and negative feedback. What is there to gain?


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> And my bad luck streak continues...
> 
> View attachment 244034
> 
> 
> I felt it moving around in the box when I picked the box up. I just knew it would be broken.
> 
> View attachment 244035
> 
> 
> I even asked the eBay seller to please follow the eBay guidelines for packaging breakables carefully - bubble tape, no movement inside the box, etc. I guess they just thought paper and a couple of air pillows would do the job. What's more disappointing is that I got a decent deal on it - $37 plus shipping.
> 
> It's disheartening to get so many broken Boneys in such a short period of time. But I will continue to collect until I'm done, through all the breaks, chips, and cracks - I will rise above, haha.


Awh Boo-urns, I'm so sorry! And that's such a wonderful piece too. Every broken piece is one less out of circulation forever. I swear it's like watching a Boney funeral.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get a swift, trouble-free refund. Hopefully you'll find another one to replace it with.


----------



## Boney Bandit

weenbaby said:


> For the love of boneys I hope the Boney Bandit and Sean M make an appearance this year.


Don't worry, I never left!!! Just hoping I can lasso up some early images for you guys again!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello, everyone! I just got caught up from all of the posts the last few days. Sanura, your tart warmer turned out AMAZING, considering all the poor guy has been through!  And, I am remembering the super glue that you used! Absynthe, welcome back!  Boo-urns, OMG, I am SO SORRY that this happened to you again!!!  What is going on with sellers these days? As I mentioned previously, the one Boney I have purchased this year arrived with nothing but crumpled up paper in the box, and shaking around in it. It is a miracle it wasn't broken, although I did take the time to write the seller and mention the condition of the materials, Boney, box, etc. upon arrival. I also mentioned the cracks in the piece, which could have happened during shipping. Even though I suspect it happened after the piece was fired, and was then covered up before shipment, I thought the seller might want to know that it was a possibility they were there, due to her negligence. Her response? She apologized for the damage, and told me she had shipped HUNDREDS of Boneys and NEVER HAD A PROBLEM!  Well, she must be the luckiest Boney seller with poor packaging in the world! HUNDREDS of Boneys sold, and I was the first problem? I doubt it! 

I loved reading the discussion about YC's secretiveness about their annual Boney Bunch release, when compared to the way Lemax handles theirs. Then I thought of how Hallmark promotes their ornaments every year, with a huge preview. Is there any company other than Yankee Candle who is this way? Time has shown that sales never decrease when people are anticipating what they want to buy in advance! I also always thought that previews help collectors with knowing how much $$$ they need to save up, to get their favorite pieces?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boney Bandit said:


> Don't worry, I never left!!! Just hoping I can lasso up some early images for you guys again!!!!


I don't know for sure if the Boney Gods really exist, but if they don't, you are the next best thing here on earth, Boney Bandit!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## weenbaby

Boney Bandit said:


> Don't worry, I never left!!! Just hoping I can lasso up some early images for you guys again!!!!


That would be amazing


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I have been corresponding with the eBay seller of the broken Boney headless horseman, and they didn't really seem to know what do. I explained that I should receive my refund and that they should file an insurance claim with the post office. They contacted eBay, I guess to verify what I was saying, and the seller did confirm that they need to file the insurance claim, and that eBay told them that I should contact my local post office if I am receiving a lot of broken items. When I asked them to pack carefully following eBay packaging guidelines, I explained to them that I recently experienced some bad luck with receiving broken Boneys. As I stated here before, the seller chose to ignore the packaging guidelines, and the outcome was not a surprise.
> 
> So I told the seller that out of the 45+ Boneys that I have purchased through eBay, I have only received 5 broken ones and that was because they were not bubble wrapped and packed tightly. I told them that it was not an issue with my local post office, as it's expected that boxes are thrown around and that's why careful packaging is needed, but I thanked the seller for the suggestion. I also asked when I'm getting my refund - it shouldn't be held hostage while they wait for their insurance claim to be processed by USPS, right? I hear that can take a while, and if they deny it due to insufficient packaging, I shouldn't not be refunded.
> 
> And is it possible that eBay and/or the USPS will "investigate" me if I've dealt with broken items several times in the past couple of months? Does that look suspicious??? I mean, the culprit in every situation has been poor packaging... I hope I'm worrying for nothing! This definitely takes the wind of my sails with collecting - such a hassle. :/


Woo Boo-urns! Am I in the Twilight Zone here?  First off, eBay customer service is a bunch of morons. Forget what they told the seller; they were probably just trying to appease them anyway, knowing that you are protected through Buyer Protection. Initiate a SNAD case against them. I believe they have so many days to respond, before you can automatically escalate. I have only had to initiate a handful of these on eBay (thank the Lord), and I can't remember what the protocol is. Have you kept the packaging, Boney and all? Make sure to hold onto it for a while, just in case. 

And, I would not worry about USPS investigating you. USPS doesn't ever want to pay insurance claims. So, it is the senders of these broken Boneys that have a problem with USPS, not your mailman, and certainly not you. Especially when/if USPS sees that horrid packaging! In light of this, since you are not the sender, your problem is recovering your payment from the seller. If you don't get a satisfactory response from them in 3 days or so, escalate. I am so sick and tired of sellers not listening to experienced collectors, packaging poorly, and then wanting them to pay the price for it!


----------



## DarkSecret

Boney Bandit said:


> Don't worry, I never left!!! Just hoping I can lasso up some early images for you guys again!!!!


Luv you Bandit!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Pumpkin, your eBay advice is much appreciated! I did immediately open an Item Not Described case, and you're right that I should escalate it as soon as possible if the seller doesn't respond to it. The seller has been messaging me outside of that open case. I have kept the packaging as is, and thanks for letting me know that I should hang on to it for a while. I just want my refund so that I can move on to purchasing something else that will hopefully not be broken too!
> 
> The seller has posted other Boneys on eBay, and I hope that they take what I said to heart about packaging better.


Perhaps the seller doesn't know that from the point that you open the case, all communication between the two of you needs to be documented within that case? I am sure that the seller is a nice person, with the unfortunate problem of having to refund money from a sale, on an item that can't be resold. I really wish that sellers like this would listen to collectors like us more. They feel the pain of refunds and insurance claims, and we feel the pain of broken Boneys!  I don't know which is worse!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

OMG, now I know the crazy Boney Bunch sellers are out, and I think this is the same seller as the one you bought your headless horseman from Boo-urns? Check this out! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fe0e3b8a


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG, now I know the crazy Boney Bunch sellers are out, and I think this is the same seller as the one you bought your headless horseman from Boo-urns? Check this out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fe0e3b8a


Although, if her husband is like mine, he is glad that her "mouth" is shut, LOL!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG, now I know the crazy Boney Bunch sellers are out, and I think this is the same seller as the one you bought your headless horseman from Boo-urns? Check this out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fe0e3b8a


Spooky, you ruined your rare, one of a kind tart hanger with one pupil!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG, now I know the crazy Boney Bunch sellers are out, and I think this is the same seller as the one you bought your headless horseman from Boo-urns? Check this out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fe0e3b8a


You've got to be kidding me. Did they really just target that to "serious collectors?"  I don't know of any collectors that want an obviously flawed piece like that. It should have been taken back to the store for a refund when somone got it like that. And for $300.00!!!! Poor Mrs. Gothic Farmer, she'd be laughing too if she had a mouth.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG, now I know the crazy Boney Bunch sellers are out, and I think this is the same seller as the one you bought your headless horseman from Boo-urns? Check this out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fe0e3b8a


From the description: "All other examples I have seen has a mouth." No crap Sherlock. I'm dying over here.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You guys are cracking me up, ROFL!  Sometimes life really is stranger than fiction!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Although, if her husband is like mine, he is glad that her "mouth" is shut, LOL!


Awh, but then you'll open the box to find the pitchfork missing...guess Mrs. Farmer got sick of Mr. Farmer's smug jokes about how nice and quiet the shipping was!


----------



## grim gravely

That listing with no mouth....
If that piece is so rare, then Yankee Candle has had many rarities over the years.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> That listing with no mouth....
> If that piece is so rare, then Yankee Candle has had many rarities over the years.


Like the spider without legs...poor guy!


----------



## Spookywolf

There's a pumpkin wagon over on the 'Bay going for $35.99. Not sure if it will stay that low, but that's a really terrific price for that piece if anyone still needs it. But forget trying to get the Boney w/owls (Hoot Gravely.) He's gone into the nosebleed section like everything else. Guys, I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm really tired of the escalated prices on these pieces. You're either going to pay a ridiculous mark-up, or go through a painful ordeal to receive one broken and have to fight to get your money back. As someone else on here said, it's very discouraging to continue trying to back-collect older pieces. With the trends running the way they're going, these inflated prices are going to push existing collectors away and discourage any new collectors from even starting. And then interest in the Boney Bunch is just going to evaporate. I didn't mind bidding for things a few years ago when you felt like you had a shot at getting a deal, but I feel like most Ebay sellers now are just gouging. I've been collecting for a long time, but with my other collections still ongoing, I frankly just can't afford to continue with the awful prices they're charging for older Boneys now. And if I feel like I'm ready to walk after all these years of collecting, it makes me wonder about others as well. I don't think this bodes well for the future of the Boneys, and from the sound of it, perhaps YC is thinking the same thing. Guess we'll have to see where this goes. But right now, I'm thinking I'm just going to stop with what I have. I might add one or two pieces from the new stuff this year if it's decent, but I'm really about ready to call it done.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> I have been corresponding with the eBay seller of the broken Boney headless horseman, and they didn't really seem to know what do. I explained that I should receive my refund and that they should file an insurance claim with the post office.


Boo-urns, I was just curious if they refunded your full price including the shipping, or only the price of the piece itself? Wasn't sure what the policy was on that. 

Has anyone else ever been refunded the shipping costs too when you ran into trouble?


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> There's a pumpkin wagon over on the 'Bay going for $35.99. Not sure if it will stay that low, but that's a really terrific price for that piece if anyone still needs it. But forget trying to get the Boney w/owls (Hoot Gravely.) He's gone into the nosebleed section like everything else. Guys, I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm really tired of the escalated prices on these pieces. You're either going to pay a ridiculous mark-up, or go through a painful ordeal to receive one broken and have to fight to get your money back. As someone else on here said, it's very discouraging to continue trying to back-collect older pieces. With the trends running the way they're going, these inflated prices are going to push existing collectors away and discourage any new collectors from even starting. And then interest in the Boney Bunch is just going to evaporate. I didn't mind bidding for things a few years ago when you felt like you had a shot at getting a deal, but I feel like most Ebay sellers now are just gouging. I've been collecting for a long time, but with my other collections still ongoing, I frankly just can't afford to continue with the awful prices they're charging for older Boneys now. And if I feel like I'm ready to walk after all these years of collecting, it makes me wonder about others as well. I don't think this bodes well for the future of the Boneys, and from the sound of it, perhaps YC is thinking the same thing. Guess we'll have to see where this goes. But right now, I'm thinking I'm just going to stop with what I have. I might add one or two pieces from the new stuff this year if it's decent, but I'm really about ready to call it done.


There was someone on the BBL FB page ranting about how the re-releases ruin it for the 'real' collectors waaah. I don't know how she considered herself such a purist when she didn't even know how to tell the original bride and groom from the 2013 version. When I pointed out that the re-releases make it easier for new collectors, and even old ones like myself who refuse to pay hundreds of dollars for one candle holder, she went on to say " I bought some '08 items IN '08... I've sold a few for quite a lot. I wish I'd had the foresight to stock up!" *eye twitch*
Sorry, end rant. Just a pet peeve of mine. There are ways to tell the originals apart, so if you want to spend a lot of extra money for an original one, more power to you. I'll take the cheap remakes haha.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Boo-urns, I was just curious if they refunded your full price including the shipping, or only the price of the piece itself? Wasn't sure what the policy was on that.
> 
> Has anyone else ever been refunded the shipping costs too when you ran into trouble?


With mine, she did a partial refund for the grave digger but with the tart burner she refunded the full price and shipping.


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> There was someone on the BBL FB page ranting about how the re-releases ruin it for the 'real' collectors waaah. I don't know how she considered herself such a purist when she didn't even know how to tell the original bride and groom from the 2013 version. When I pointed out that the re-releases make it easier for new collectors, and even old ones like myself who refuse to pay hundreds of dollars for one candle holder, she went on to say " I bought some '08 items IN '08... I've sold a few for quite a lot. I wish I'd had the foresight to stock up!" *eye twitch*
> Sorry, end rant. Just a pet peeve of mine. There are ways to tell the originals apart, so if you want to spend a lot of extra money for an original one, more power to you. I'll take the cheap remakes haha.


I'm right there with you, Sanura! I never got into this hobby for the money, or with the intention to sell for a profit. I started buying Boneys because I thought they were quirky, cute and unique. And they fit our love of Halloween so well!  I'm very happy that they caught on and became popular, but let's face it, they are just not worth paying astronomical sums for any of them. If I have a chance to get an older piece on re-release, then I'm all over it.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Boo-urns, I was just curious if they refunded your full price including the shipping, or only the price of the piece itself? Wasn't sure what the policy was on that.
> 
> Has anyone else ever been refunded the shipping costs too when you ran into trouble?


Ebay now has a new policy, under their Buyer Protection for SNAD cases. In the event that a SNAD case is filed, when the seller returns in full, shipping is included in the refund. This usually requires shipment of the item back to the seller, unless the seller and buyer agree not to go through the hassle.

I also believe, that in cases like this, return shipping costs are the responsibility of the seller. Many sellers argue, that by allowing original shipping to be refunded, AND return shipping to be paid by the seller, it allows for an escalation of unwarranted SNAD claims. But, in the cases of Sanura and Boo-urns, it is inarguable that they should not have to pay a penny to be made whole again, due to negligence beyond their control.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Awh, but then you'll open the box to find the pitchfork missing...guess Mrs. Farmer got sick of Mr. Farmer's smug jokes about how nice and quiet the shipping was!


The pitchfork wouldn't be missing; you know where she would have shoved it, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> There was someone on the BBL FB page ranting about how the re-releases ruin it for the 'real' collectors waaah. I don't know how she considered herself such a purist when she didn't even know how to tell the original bride and groom from the 2013 version. When I pointed out that the re-releases make it easier for new collectors, and even old ones like myself who refuse to pay hundreds of dollars for one candle holder, she went on to say " I bought some '08 items IN '08... I've sold a few for quite a lot. I wish I'd had the foresight to stock up!" *eye twitch*
> Sorry, end rant. Just a pet peeve of mine. There are ways to tell the originals apart, so if you want to spend a lot of extra money for an original one, more power to you. I'll take the cheap remakes haha.


I'll take an Amen to that one! I really would love to have the earlier pieces that I desire most, but I'm not taking the plunge and paying for them at current aftermarket prices. I have a feeling Spookywolf is right, and prices on even the rare pieces will decline as time goes by. It seems this happens with most collectibles, and I am more than happy to wait. By then, the Boney Bunch will more than likely not even be made anymore. So, it will be fun to keep the collecting alive that way, and at a more reasonable price point!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The pitchfork wouldn't be missing; you know where she would have shoved it, LOL!


Well, I was actually thinking of a missing murder weapon (I watch WAY too much CSI and ID network, ) but I guess that would also work, LOL! You're too funny!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'll take an Amen to that one! I really would love to have the earlier pieces that I desire most, but I'm not taking the plunge and paying for them at current aftermarket prices. I have a feeling Spookywolf is right, and prices on even the rare pieces will decline as time goes by. It seems this happens with most collectibles, and I am more than happy to wait. By then, the Boney Bunch will more than likely not even be made anymore. So, it will be fun to keep the collecting alive that way, and at a more reasonable price point!


Yep, I'm quite content to hang out here on the Forum with you guys, chatting about the Boneys, and will wait for the prices to drop.  Just not going to go there for their current gold market rate. And, last time I checked, ceramic wasn't worth its weight in gold, LOL! I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of sad Ebay sellers in the future when they end up stuck with a stockpile of hoarded Boneys that they can't sell. 


Pumpkin, thanks for explaining about the updated Ebay refund policies. I had to pay for return shipping when I got my broken wagon Boney and I believe I only received a refund of the piece price, not the shipping. However, I didn't open it as a SNAD case at the time. Live and learn.


----------



## grim gravely

Glad you got your refund Boo-urns 
That pumpkin wagon is a steal for that price (not sure if anyone grabbed it yet though)
I never pay high prices on eBay for boney bunches. Usually a deal come around and I'm happy to wait. The deals are become few and far...but they do show up once in a while. 
Hoot is a great piece and I'm sad to see him go for that much money on eBay. In 2010 I was debating on getting just one or a second in case the first one ever broke. Usually I start thinking that way when a great piece comes out.  Better to be safe than sorry...but I can't really tell my bank account that when there are so many piece I want. lol
Am I the only one who hopes for the best when I unpack my boney bunches every year. I trust in my packing skills but you never know. So far in seven years i only had one causality and that happened when I was carefully packing up the collection after Halloween...not unpack.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> OMG, now I know the crazy Boney Bunch sellers are out, and I think this is the same seller as the one you bought your headless horseman from Boo-urns? Check this out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fe0e3b8a


Oh, wow... go home, ebay seller, you're drunk...


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

sanura03 said:


> There was someone on the BBL FB page ranting about how the re-releases ruin it for the 'real' collectors waaah. I don't know how she considered herself such a purist when she didn't even know how to tell the original bride and groom from the 2013 version. When I pointed out that the re-releases make it easier for new collectors, and even old ones like myself who refuse to pay hundreds of dollars for one candle holder, she went on to say " I bought some '08 items IN '08... I've sold a few for quite a lot. I wish I'd had the foresight to stock up!" *eye twitch*
> Sorry, end rant. Just a pet peeve of mine. There are ways to tell the originals apart, so if you want to spend a lot of extra money for an original one, more power to you. I'll take the cheap remakes haha.


Completely agree with Spookywolf and Sanura. 

First, because I have an awful crush on Aunt Hilda and her spider web dress, but will never pay $200 for her. Second, this kind of greed and madness is what drives people to grab all 87 DDG's at a release party, which leaves everyone else who actually really loves the collection and is there to buy 1 with an empty basket and a strong desire to punch people in the throat, but I digress...


----------



## Bullchow

I am looking to buy 2 retired pieces and wonder if anyone out there has any for sale. I am looking for the YC Boney Bunch octopus and pirate ship. Forgive me if this is not the place to ask. This is my first forum. thanks


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Bullchow said:


> I am looking to buy 2 retired pieces and wonder if anyone out there has any for sale. I am looking for the YC Boney Bunch octopus and pirate ship. Forgive me if this is not the place to ask. This is my first forum. thanks


Those were only prototype pieces and were never widely released. I know we all wish they were!

Welcome to the group, btw!


----------



## Spookywolf

Bullchow said:


> I am looking to buy 2 retired pieces and wonder if anyone out there has any for sale. I am looking for the YC Boney Bunch octopus and pirate ship. Forgive me if this is not the place to ask. This is my first forum. thanks


Welcome, Bullchow. Yes, I've been drooling over that prototype pirate ship for some time now. There's always hope that YC might actually release those pieces someday. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome, Bullchow. Yes, I've been drooling over that prototype pirate ship for some time now. There's always hope that YC might actually release those pieces someday. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


I wonder if after the prototypes were "removed" from Yankee Candle if they would even consider putting them into production.
The pirate ship seems to be from from 2009. I do like the tricycle boney...could have been rejected in favor of bat boy boney.
It looks like each prototype is from different years. The pumpkin guy in the sweater is definitely from 2011.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Pumpkin, thanks for explaining about the updated Ebay refund policies. I had to pay for return shipping when I got my broken wagon Boney and I believe I only received a refund of the piece price, not the shipping. However, I didn't open it as a SNAD case at the time. Live and learn.


Spookywolf, I don't think eBay had a provision forcing sellers to pay for return shipping on SNAD cases until this year. If not, it can't have been sooner than the last fall seller update. These cases, which give sellers defects, can really hurt a seller's rating. But, eBay doesn't really give a whole lot of options on how to handle cases like that. It's a shame for the good sellers, who would like to make things right, without a hassle.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I wonder if, after those prototype auctions were yanked, the seller was contacted privately and sold them to anyone. I can't imagine how much they would have sold for if the auctions had finished.


I remember seeing the octopus Boney on eBay. I wanted it SO BAD, but the seller had no feedback. Who knows what happened to it; I really wish that YC would produce that one.


----------



## sanura03

I love the tricycle boy and the little octopus boy and would love to have them. They can keep the centipede / caterpillar / seashell / whatever nightmare Boney haha.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I am happy to report that I received the Chainsaw Boney in the mail today in one piece - who would have thought that bubble wrap would do the trick?
> 
> I saw on BBL that we are 60+ days away from the launch. That is so depressing, haha.


Looks like third time's a charm! So glad a Boney finally made its way to you safely! I love that piece! 

Yes, over two months until the preview party. Ugh.


----------



## JGats53

I dream of having those prototypes. I hope that yankee makes them for real


----------



## JGats53

Has anyone seen those prototypes or have they disappeared forever? (I know I am addicted)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

JGats53 said:


> Has anyone seen those prototypes or have they disappeared forever? (I know I am addicted)


Only in cyberspace.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JGats53

thank you for the response and the welcome. I am not good with computers. I have limited time with my daughters computer


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, being the obsessive collector that I am, I couldn't help myself. I had to stroll over to the 'Bay and check out what's doing. Said hello to the 08 gravedigger and spiderweb dress lady that have permanently moved in over there for the past six months in their $200 neighborhood. (Geez Louise!) I kinda feel sorry for them, getting all dusty and lonely, feeling unwanted and ignored, LOL! I've never sold on Ebay, but wonder if you get charged for long term parking on items like that? Or do they let you advertise for free as long as you want, and only take the percentage when it sells? Gotta wonder when the seller will give up and admit defeat. But I guess there's always some crazy person that might say, "Hey look! Only $200 - I'll take it!"


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hi Guys! If you are willing to give that disastrous seller another try, there are some RARE pieces listed right now, at pretty reasonable prices. I don't know if she learned her lesson, but if I could right now, I would go for it!


----------



## Spookywolf

Guys, I believe that same seller that sent the poorly pkg'd items to Boo-urns and Sanura is selling an 08 mother and baby and an 08 spiderweb dress lady at around the $70 range. Not sure if you want to risk it but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi Guys! If you are willing to give that disastrous seller another try, there are some RARE pieces listed right now, at pretty reasonable prices. I don't know if she learned her lesson, but if I could right now, I would go for it!


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Guys, I believe that same seller that sent the poorly pkg'd items to Boo-urns and Sanura is selling an 08 mother and baby and an 08 spiderweb dress lady at around the $70 range. Not sure if you want to risk it but thought I'd throw it out there.


That's the same one I was talking about, LOL! Is anybody here willing to take the chance? I would take one for the team if I could, but I just can't this week.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I wonder why her shipping is so high, though? It's not like she is paying a lot for packaging, based on Boo-urns and Sanura's recent experiences with her?


----------



## Spookywolf

Honestly, for me it's a pass on those listings. I couldn't stand the heartache. I'd rather wait for someone that knows how to package breakables. Just not worth biting my nails off and wrangling with Ebay over. Good luck though if you go for it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Honestly, for me it's a pass on those listings. I couldn't stand the heartache. I'd rather wait for someone that knows how to package breakables. Just not worth biting my nails off and wrangling with Ebay over. Good luck though if you go for it!


I agree with you, Spookywolf! I would rather pay $200, and have an intact Boney, than get a "bargain," and receive a massacred piece.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Skeleton jar holder now up, Boo-urns! I don't know if you want to try her again, but it is less than the one on BBL's FB page!


----------



## Spookywolf

She must have inherited somebody's collection but doesn't collect herself, judging by her lack of skill with selling/shipping. Or else she's come across a lot of older pieces somewhere. I need to go shopping where she's shopping!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Skeleton jar holder now up, Boo-urns! I don't know if you want to try her again, but it is less than the one on BBL's FB page!


Yikes, that's a hard one to ship intact. Those dangling pumpkins and arms are just begging to break, even with the best of pkg'ing. I'd sweat bullets over that one in transit!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Did anybody else see the description for the jar holder? Here it is:

From 2008, hard to find. Never used but I don't have the box.

All orders through FedEx as I've had very bad luck with USPS. 

I have a feeling that any buyer's luck won't be much better, unless FedEx is packaging the item.  She's blaming USPS for her poor packaging!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Did anybody else see the description for the jar holder? Here it is:
> 
> From 2008, hard to find. Never used but I don't have the box.
> 
> All orders through FedEx as I've had very bad luck with USPS.
> 
> I have a feeling that any buyer's luck won't be much better, unless FedEx is packaging the item.  She's blaming USPS for her poor packaging!


Well that's scary!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

What's with all her red photographs?! You can barely see the details on those. Lights, lady, lights!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

And btw, God Bless whoever put that feedback on there about receiving broken items. That is SOOO valuable to know for other buyers. I read feedback religiously when I'm thinking about buying an item from a seller, and I've passed on things if I see comments like that. You've prepared future buyers to be wary when dealing with that seller, so I'd hug you if I could. Love ya!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> Uhoh, the three rare pieces have sold. Good luck to the person who bought them and BEG that seller to ACTUALLY package them well!
> 
> I didn't leave feedback after I saw Sanura's feedback. I probably should have, but that's the part of the process in which I'm avoidant.


She did it in a very nice way though. Non-confrontational but informative. She added that the seller worked with her, but just knowing that you can get damaged goods from somebody is warning enough for me.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It was only a matter of time, before someone took the bait. I bet it was one buyer, who put all three items into his or her cart, and asked for a total, with combined shipping. For the love of Boneys, I pray that this seller either has these packed for her, or uses some of those funds for a big roll of bubble wrap, a sturdy box, and packing peanuts. I sure hope whomever it is (and it is more than likely a member of this forum) has better luck than Boo-urns and Sanura did!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It was only a matter of time, before someone took the bait. I bet it was one buyer, who put all three items into his or her cart, and asked for a total, with combined shipping. For the love of Boneys, I pray that this seller either has these packed for her, or uses some of those funds for a big roll of bubble wrap, a sturdy box, and packing peanuts. I sure hope whomever it is (and it is more than likely a member of this forum) has better luck than Boo-urns and Sanura did!


Oh man, just thinking about all those valuable 08 pieces clinking together in the same box gives me chills! Unless they use an awful lot of thick padding, the chances are slim to none that they will survive shipping - especially that jar holder.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Please say a prayer for me tonight. I bought those 3 Boneys on eBay. And now I wait... Pictures forthcoming.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Boo-urns said:


> Wishing you the best of Boney luck!


I'm gambling the seller learned his/her lesson. The seller also threw in the bride and groom motorcycle piece for me as well. I really hope they make it.


----------



## gloomycatt

I made an offer on a Hoots Gravely and I see it sold for double, which was full asking price  I never got an answer from them either! Maybe next time....


----------



## grim gravely

Looks like she's slowly listing her collection to make up for the money she lost on broken pieces. 
Those red pictures are killing me...lol 
Where exactly is she taking these pictures?


----------



## sanura03

Dang, that's what I get for falling asleep early haha. It's just as well as I'm broke right now lol. 
Haddonfield, may the Boney odds be ever in your favor! 
I'm the one that left her the neutral feedback. I worried that it was still kinda crappy of me to leave neutral even though she refunded them.


----------



## Spookywolf

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Please say a prayer for me tonight. I bought those 3 Boneys on eBay. And now I wait... Pictures forthcoming.


Much good luck, Haddonfield! Hopefully, with FedEx doing the packing, you'll receive them just fine. Fingers crossed! It will be nice to see your pictures where the pieces are not actually red, LOL! 



sanura03 said:


> Dang, that's what I get for falling asleep early haha. It's just as well as I'm broke right now lol.
> Haddonfield, may the Boney odds be ever in your favor!
> I'm the one that left her the neutral feedback. I worried that it was still kinda crappy of me to leave neutral even though she refunded them.


Sanura, you did a very good thing with your feedback, so don't ever doubt it. You didn't leave negative, it was just neutral and worded very nicely. People need to know that you got broken items so they can make an informed decision when they're debating buying something from her. Big thumbs up!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Love their stuff! Thanks for posting all the links!


----------



## Spookywolf

CHEFJULI said:


> Love their stuff! Thanks for posting all the links!



Welcome to the BB thread, CHEFJULI! Always nice to see another collector joining in.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I love their skelly bride and groom! My husband and I got married on Halloween and I was looking for a cake topper and such for our anniversary! Again great post and look forward to more!


----------



## grim gravely

It's starting to get crazier on eBay. Someone listed a 2010 mansion (the recycled design) for $385 
I wouldn't spend that on a 2007 and a 2009 mansion.
There is one good thing about that listing...at least the pictures aren't red.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Please say a prayer for me tonight. I bought those 3 Boneys on eBay. And now I wait... Pictures forthcoming.


So glad you managed to score those, Haddonfield! I must admit, your post made me crack up. I feel more confident, knowing that FedEx is doing the packaging (or so the seller claims). Best of luck to you!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I'm gambling the seller learned his/her lesson. The seller also threw in the bride and groom motorcycle piece for me as well. I really hope they make it.


That's awesome! If all arrives well, you got a wonderful deal on all of those rare pieces. I would say I'm jelly, but I'm not. YET.  Keep us posted, I'm so nervous, but excited for you!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Dang, that's what I get for falling asleep early haha. It's just as well as I'm broke right now lol.
> Haddonfield, may the Boney odds be ever in your favor!
> I'm the one that left her the neutral feedback. I worried that it was still kinda crappy of me to leave neutral even though she refunded them.


Sanura, please don't feel bad about leaving the seller neutral feedback. I read the comments, and there is nothing wrong with what you said. There are sellers who have done far less on eBay, and received much worse from disgruntled buyers. Hopefully, she read your comments and took them to heart, and Haddonfield will get all four Boneys intact for it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CHEFJULI said:


> Love their stuff! Thanks for posting all the links!


Welcome to the forum, CHEFJULI! If you love to cook, you need the two Ghoulia "Boneys" from the Afterlife Party!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

gloomycatt said:


> I made an offer on a Hoots Gravely and I see it sold for double, which was full asking price  I never got an answer from them either! Maybe next time....


So sorry you missed out, gloomycatt.  By the way, is that the one that was listed for $100 or Best Offer? When you check the closed listings, if there is a line through the price, it sold for less than the asking price.  By checking the sold listings, in order from highest to lowest, I can tell that he sold for around $75, including shipping. That gives you an idea of what some sellers are willing to accept, so that you can avoid the really high-priced ones. Good luck!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> It's starting to get crazier on eBay. Someone listed a 2010 mansion (the recycled design) for $385
> I wouldn't spend that on a 2007 and a 2009 mansion.
> There is one good thing about that listing...at least the pictures aren't red.


And, Economy Shipping is FREE, ROFL!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> It's starting to get crazier on eBay. Someone listed a 2010 mansion (the recycled design) for $385
> I wouldn't spend that on a 2007 and a 2009 mansion.
> There is one good thing about that listing...at least the pictures aren't red.


Are there gold bars inside it?


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## happythenjaded

Is it time for Boney's yet? Grrr!! Why does time go by slowly when Boney's are around the corner??


----------



## gloomycatt

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So sorry you missed out, gloomycatt.  By the way, is that the one that was listed for $100 or Best Offer? When you check the closed listings, if there is a line through the price, it sold for less than the asking price.  By checking the sold listings, in order from highest to lowest, I can tell that he sold for around $75, including shipping. That gives you an idea of what some sellers are willing to accept, so that you can avoid the really high-priced ones. Good luck!


That's the one! Maybe someone here got it...One can hope, right?


----------



## Spookywolf

Stopped by to check out the $385 mansion listing. They do realize the term "mansion" isn't literal, right? LOL! Gosh, they didn't even give it a new paint job or any upgrades. No granite countertops or stainless steel appliances. For that price, there'd better be a 2008 RIP tart warmer waiting inside to greet me.


----------



## Kitty

Boo-urns,

YC BB catalogs are the best guides, some you can find online. 
BBL stamps are great, too.
Online BB & Incredible Mr. Bones guide is not complete. https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/

The YC 2008 BB catalogs have 2 different covers, inside pages are the same.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Kitty

BONEY BUNCH LOVE facebook coundown has begun


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Guys there's an 08 Tony Boney car on Ebay for $80 as a buy it now, and a headless horseman for $50. Better hurry!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Exciting! I've been thinking of it as how many more weekends away it is (9) - that number makes me feel less impatient, haha.


Wow, that's a lot of weekends, LOL! Seems like forever! Did I mention my manager told me yesterday, that it was mentioned at the latest "rally," that the preview party wasn't going to be until September???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Guys there's an 08 Tony Boney car on Ebay for $80 as a buy it now, and a headless horseman for $50. Better hurry!


I saw it! Curse being busted until NEXT weekend, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

I know somebody (Boo-urns?) was looking for the horseman. Hope they can nab that. That's a good deal. I thought about the car, but I just don't have the room. I'm kinda over needing every single piece. I still have a few that are must-haves, but I'm good where I am right now.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I know somebody (Boo-urns?) was looking for the horseman. Hope they can nab that. That's a good deal. I thought about the car, but I just don't have the room. I'm kinda over needing every single piece. I still have a few that are must-haves, but I'm good where I am right now.


The car is one of the pieces that I really do want. But, I know that even though they are rare, one day one will come along at just the right time, and the right price. I don't need most of the Boneys out there, but for some reason, I just like it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The one piece I am kicking myself over not repurchasing last year was Bone Tired. I purchased one, received a dud, and never got another one. I regret that now.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Guys there's an 08 Tony Boney car on Ebay for $80 as a buy it now, and a headless horseman for $50. Better hurry!


And....It's gone, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The car is one of the pieces that I really do want. But, I know that even though they are rare, one day one will come along at just the right time, and the right price. I don't need most of the Boneys out there, but for some reason, I just like it!


I like it too, but since I already have the car with the bride and groom, I don't covet that one like I do some of the others.  I do see the Bone Tired piece available a lot on the Bay. At least that one is easier to find than some of the older pieces, so you won't have to cough up your first-born for it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And....It's gone, LOL!


Wow, that was quick! Hope someone on here got it.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The one piece I am kicking myself over not repurchasing last year was Bone Tired. I purchased one, received a dud, and never got another one. I regret that now.


There's a local - ish listing on our Craigslist where it looks like the lady cleared out a store trying to make a killing and it hasn't worked out haha, and she had at several bone tired cats (see pic.) If you want, I can message her and see how much she would want for one, and if it's an agreeable price I could ship it to you.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Same goes for anyone who sees anything in the pic they might need, they don't have prices listed, they just said "starting at $5," and I hate when people do that haha, but I can ask.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> There's a local - ish listing on our Craigslist where it looks like the lady cleared out a store trying to make a killing and it hasn't worked out haha, and she had at several bone tired cats (see pic.) If you want, I can message her and see how much she would want for one, and if it's an agreeable price I could ship it to you.
> View attachment 244351


Oh wow. Me thinks you're right, Sanura. She's a store hoarder!


----------



## Mourning Glory

There is a headless horseman for $50 BIN. http://www.ebay.com/itm/16174697683...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161746976830&_rdc=1


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I hope they only said September because August 29th is so close to September. I couldn't bear to wait any longer than we already have to!


LOL! I asked her if she was sure, and she said that YC changes their minds all the time about stuff like this, and that they probably will again???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> There's a local - ish listing on our Craigslist where it looks like the lady cleared out a store trying to make a killing and it hasn't worked out haha, and she had at several bone tired cats (see pic.) If you want, I can message her and see how much she would want for one, and if it's an agreeable price I could ship it to you.
> View attachment 244351


Holy Smokes! It's people like this that prevent people like us from getting the pieces we want. How many extra Boneys do you need?  Wow! 

Could you please ask her? She probably wants $30 each, LOL! Thanks, Sanura!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Same goes for anyone who sees anything in the pic they might need, they don't have prices listed, they just said "starting at $5," and I hate when people do that haha, but I can ask.


Oh, well $5 is good, LOL! For that price, I'd take two!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I noticed that the preview party is still not listed on the YC Williamsburg or South Deerfield events pages. It seems like it would be on there by now. I really hope they don't push the launch back further. And that quality control wouldn't have something to do with it - that would be even worse.


Oh, Boo-urns! When I think about quality control and YC, I cringe. I really don't know if they even have that department, after what I experienced last year.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boo-urns said:


> I noticed that the preview party is still not listed on the YC Williamsburg or South Deerfield events pages. It seems like it would be on there by now. I really hope they don't push the launch back further. And that quality control wouldn't have something to do with it - that would be even worse.


That would be terrible. I already requested the first Sat off in August and had to change to the 29th. I don't think my boss would appreciate me changing it to a third date!


----------



## Hilda

(smacking my head on my laptop) WHEN is the date?!?!


----------



## gloomycatt

Changing it again would be bad for our collective mental health... we need time to set our displays up!


----------



## sanura03

Hilda said:


> (smacking my head on my laptop) WHEN is the date?!?!


Supposed to be the 29th now  Hopefully they don't move it back even further.


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Holy Smokes! It's people like this that prevent people like us from getting the pieces we want. How many extra Boneys do you need?  Wow!
> 
> Could you please ask her? She probably wants $30 each, LOL! Thanks, Sanura!


I sent an e-mail asking about prices. I let you guys know if I get a response


----------



## Spookywolf

Hilda said:


> (smacking my head on my laptop) WHEN is the date?!?!


Hi Hilda. Glad you stopped by!  Yeah, we're all hoping that they stick with the last Saturday in August. They're supposed to be having a theme called "The Witch's Ball" with a whole new line of witch items. Should be fun!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, someone snatched up three of the remaining Boneys the seller had. Only one left, and that is the flawed one!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It's strange, but I really thought more Boneys would have been listed by now. Except for a few listings (with half of those being listed by crackpots with $385.00 Mansions, LOL), it seems that most of what I've seen are the baby carriage and wedding couple pieces. Now, the notorious Headless Farmer and Bobbing for Apple pieces are popping up. Ugh.


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> I hope they only said September because August 29th is so close to September. I couldn't bear to wait any longer than we already have to!


Beginning to wonder if they are thinking about pushing the release even closer to Halloween because of the decline in sales last year. More people are thinking Halloween around that time and maybe they think sales would be better if they release the Halloween line later this year.
Yankee Candle has always been a season ahead and it has worked for them in the past. Why changed what has worked for years?


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Uh, *face palm*! I can't believe I was MIA when spider web dress Hilda made another appearance  I guess it must have been written in the stars for you to get her, Haddonfield, and I will send lots of positive thoughts out into the universe in hopes that she, and the others, arrive picture-perfect at your doorstep! Please post pics!


----------



## Kitty

Sanura,

Too bad that Craigslist Needy Baby Greedy Baby did not buy Pet Cemetery or Witch's Boots pieces.
It looks like she bought 6 of each piece that are so easy to find. Even YC online had these for /12 off.
I wonder how many coupons YC let her use.


----------



## sanura03

The Craigslist lady messaged me back, but all she said was "$20 each." Thanks for aaaalllll the clairification, lady -_-
So, $20 +shipping is too much for the bone tired cat, I think you can get a better price on the 'Bay. For a couple of the other pieces it would be a good price, but who knows if she actually finished reading my message so she might've just been answering for the cat.


----------



## Kitty

http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?Ntt=boney+bunch&_requestid=315482
Online YC 2014 cat sold out. Dying To See You $12.25.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> The Craigslist lady messaged me back, but all she said was "$20 each." Thanks for aaaalllll the clairification, lady -_-
> So, $20 +shipping is too much for the bone tired cat, I think you can get a better price on the 'Bay. For a couple of the other pieces it would be a good price, but who knows if she actually finished reading my message so she might've just been answering for the cat.


Well, I predicted $30, so I was only off by $10, LOL!  Thanks so much for asking, Sanura; I'll wait!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## gloomycatt

Wow... maybe these sellers will have too much credit card debt to buy out the stores this year! We can hope


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> I combed eBay to find the best of the worst high prices for Boneys that are listed right now:
> 
> 2013 mansion - $385 (gold bars or rare Boney residents not included, per our previous discussion)
> 2009 Farmer couple taper holder - $300 (missing mouth = missing money in your wallet)
> 2011 bride and groom jar topper - $150 (just 15 times retail price!)
> 2011 bat boy tea light holder - $125 (the seller didn't put "VHTF", but he must be )
> 2010 bride and groom in motorcycle - $89.99 (the motorcycle might be life-sized for that price)
> 2011 Bonesy with dish - $99.99 & another for $99.95 (sellers sometimes don't get the memo about re-releases, right?)
> 2010 proposal couple - $69.99 (just spend two more seconds looking for this one and get it three times cheaper)
> 
> and the $64.99 overpriced club, including the following listings: 2013 Boney head tart warmer, 2011 Bobbing for Apples, 2012 baby carriage, 2011 headless farmer (that seller really likes that price!)


Wow, Boo-urns. Nice work.  I think you just posted our official thread nominee's for the BB Rotten Egg Awards, LOL!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boo-urns said:


> The gothic farmer couple with the missing mouth was dropped in price to $150 - get it while it's hot!
> 
> On a more reasonable price note, I ended up buying the Last Call votive holder from the eBay seller that listed the 2008 hearse for a good deal. It turns out that it was in fact flocking on the fingers, not a paint flaw, and the seller scraped it off. I think $50 for Last Call is pretty decent, but I haven't seen enough of them to know for sure how much it generally sells for. I just hope I don't see it sell for $20 a week from now, haha.


I would say you got a very good deal, Boo-urns. I picked up mine a couple of years ago and they were going for well over $50. I was lucky enough to get mine as part of a lot to avoid paying a premium.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> The gothic farmer couple with the missing mouth was dropped in price to $150 - get it while it's hot!
> 
> On a more reasonable price note, I ended up buying the Last Call votive holder from the eBay seller that listed the 2008 hearse for a good deal. It turns out that it was in fact flocking on the fingers, not a paint flaw, and the seller scraped it off. I think $50 for Last Call is pretty decent, but I haven't seen enough of them to know for sure how much it generally sells for. I just hope I don't see it sell for $20 a week from now, haha.


Considering Bone Tired is selling for $20, I think you got a great deal, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I combed eBay to find the best of the worst high prices for Boneys that are listed right now:
> 
> 2013 mansion - $385 (gold bars or rare Boney residents not included, per our previous discussion)
> 2009 Farmer couple taper holder - $300 (missing mouth = missing money in your wallet)
> 2011 bride and groom jar topper - $150 (just 15 times retail price!)
> 2011 bat boy tea light holder - $125 (the seller didn't put "VHTF", but he must be )
> 2010 bride and groom in motorcycle - $89.99 (the motorcycle might be life-sized for that price)
> 2011 Bonesy with dish - $99.99 & another for $99.95 (sellers sometimes don't get the memo about re-releases, right?)
> 2010 proposal couple - $69.99 (just spend two more seconds looking for this one and get it three times cheaper)
> 
> and the $64.99 overpriced club, including the following listings: 2013 Boney head tart warmer, 2011 Bobbing for Apples, 2012 baby carriage, 2011 headless farmer (that seller really likes that price!)


I got a BIG KICK out of this, Boo-urns!  You missed one: 2 PC BONEY BUNCH YANKEE CANDLE ORIGINAL 2008 BRIDE GROOM WEDDING COUPLE & REMAKE - $350!

I know the 2008 Bride and Groom has shot up in price, but not THAT much, LOL! This seller must know the lady with all of the Bone Tireds.


----------



## halloweenman666

Hey Yankee Candle fans, I talked to a store manager a week or two ago at one of the locations and she claimed that the Boney Bunch stuff will not be featured any longer. She was telling me that now that the Jarden buyout of Yankee Candle is complete that they are taking the Halloween Merchandise in a new direction. She also was telling me that normally the Halloween merch is featured in mid or late july but would be pushed back to September this year (another corporate decision). She claimed that the theme this year would be Witch related (which seems to match some of the preview sites). She also claims they are bringing back a few of the old scents and featuring new ones as far as candles go. I really hate to come on here and be a town gossip but just thought I would share her info for whatever it's worth!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Kitty

EBAY YC Bride & Groom 2008 & 2013 was $500 now on sale for $350. Better hurry!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

halloweenman666 said:


> Hey Yankee Candle fans, I talked to a store manager a week or two ago at one of the locations and she claimed that the Boney Bunch stuff will not be featured any longer. She was telling me that now that the Jarden buyout of Yankee Candle is complete that they are taking the Halloween Merchandise in a new direction. She also was telling me that normally the Halloween merch is featured in mid or late july but would be pushed back to September this year (another corporate decision). She claimed that the theme this year would be Witch related (which seems to match some of the preview sites). She also claims they are bringing back a few of the old scents and featuring new ones as far as candles go. I really hate to come on here and be a town gossip but just thought I would share her info for whatever it's worth!


Thank you so very much for taking the time to post this. I was hoping it wasn't true, when my manager said corporate was speaking of a September launch. But, it is looking more and more like this may be the case.  She also mentioned that Halloween being pushed back had a lot to do with customers complaining that they were setting up displays too early in the year. And, the store managers weren't thrilled last year, with having to set up their Halloween displays at the back of the store, and then having to move them to the front. Funny, it doesn't seem to bother people when they do that for Thanksgiving and Christmas!


----------



## JGats53

This news makes me very sad.


----------



## Kitty

We will just have to put on our best brave BB faces, 7 years is a long time.
What is your favorite BB piece for each year? 
This are my favorites.
2008 Mother & Baby
2009 Umbrella Lady
2010 Motorcycle Bride & Groom
2011 Love Boat
2012 Horse Hearse
2013 Frank & Bride
2014 Pet Cemetary


----------



## Mourning Glory

2008 Six Feet Under
2009 Umbrella Lady
2010 Boney Band (Can't choose one!)
2011 Pumpkin Wagon
2012 Horse Hearse
2013 Bone White
2014 Pet Cemetery


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Great idea, Kitty! 

2008 Aunt Hilda
2009 Aunt Hilda (can you tell I like Aunt Hilda, LOL!)
2010 Gothic Farmers
2011 Bonesy
2012 Boney Graveyard
2013 Bone White
2014 Drop Dead Gorgeous

I think it's safe to say I like lady Boneys and dogs, LOL!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Hmm, it's hard, but I'd say:
2008: Mother and baby (maybe someday I'll get my mitts on this one lol)
2009: Original cake couple
2010: Hoot Gravely
2011: Water globe
2012: Submarine
2013: This year was pretty MEH for me, I guess I'll go with Frank and his bride. 
2014: Taxi


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It's so much fun seeing everyone's favorite Boney lists!  Come on, guys, keep em' coming!


----------



## 31salem13

2008- Guy holding his head (my first BB)
2009- Organ Player
2010- Headless Horseman with Hoots Gravely as a close second
2011- Waterglobe
2012- Horse hearse, witch
2013- Train or Frankenstein...I agree this was a meh year
2014- Fisherman...i think


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

31salem13 said:


> 2008- Guy holding his head (my first BB)
> 2009- Organ Player
> 2010- Headless Horseman with Hoots Gravely as a close second
> 2011- Waterglobe
> 2012- Horse hearse, witch
> 2013- Train or Frankenstein...I agree this was a meh year
> 2014- Fisherman...i think


I forgot about the fisherman! I really love him too! And, the organ player is one of my faves! Great list, 31salem13!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, Boo-urns! More crazy eBay Boney listings! The LED witch for $109.99???  And the Boney Band for $299.99 OBO? What in the world???


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

So many choices!
2008: Mother and Baby
2009: Balloon Head
2010: Hoot Gravely
2011: Witch Water Globe
2012: Flying Witch
2013: Bone White
2014: Pet Cemetery (and those Witch Boots!!)

I would die if I could ever get my hands on the Mother/Baby and Hoot Gravely...those are my most coveted pieces yet to acquire!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Oh geez, this is getting worse and worse!


I just hope that with YC pushing back the Boney/Halloween debut, that eBay sellers don't wait too late to start listing their Boneys. The listings this year have been pretty much pitiful pieces, or ridiculous prices so far. We need things to get going already!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> So many choices!
> 2008: Mother and Baby
> 2009: Balloon Head
> 2010: Hoot Gravely
> 2011: Witch Water Globe
> 2012: Flying Witch
> 2013: Bone White
> 2014: Pet Cemetery (and those Witch Boots!!)
> 
> I would die if I could ever get my hands on the Mother/Baby and Hoot Gravely...those are my most coveted pieces yet to acquire!


I'm with you on those two! I wish I could have given the seller a try that had the Mother and Baby a few days ago, even if she is now a notorious Boney decimator, LOL. Still hoping Haddonfield makes out good on that one. We'll get ours eventually!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

FYI, I came across a collection of Boney Bunch and Mr Bones photos tonight, compiled by Walter Dworkin on Flickr. It looks like it contains all of Boneys from 2008-2010, with descriptions of each. I like how some of the descriptions give the approximately size of the piece. And, I had never seen the Mr Bones 2008 Skeleton Tombstone Table Top Fountain? Even though this album isn't as comprehensive as the one on Google, I still found it informative, and thought I would share.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Look y'all! A super *rare* 2011 bat boy t/l holder for the amazing steal of only $125!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/261729642655?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> Someone (hopefully here on HF) got Uncle Vlad for $45 on eBay today. Not bad! I think I paid $60 for mine.


Aw man, I still need that stacked heads piece!  Oh well, I'm hoping we'll still see some older pieces (at reasonable prices, please!) come out of hiding as the time gets closer. And geez, the prices over there are really getting insane lately. Ouch!


----------



## sanura03

Man, I'm still kicking myself for not getting the band members in 2010. I didn't like them, and still don't haha. They were the only ones I didn't get that year. But my OCD now wants EVERY PIIIIEECE. And paying ~$15 each for them back then even though I didn't like them would be much more sane than now paying $150+ for them. *sigh*


----------



## sanura03

There's one of the Pumpkin People (the one pushing the raven cart) for $30+ $8 shipping here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...122?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item488068b93a
I'm not sure how much they usually go for, but I know a few people on here were looking for these guys.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Perusing the internet and found a couple links...

This first one is a Google site that has a pretty comprehensive list of Boney Bunch and Incredible Mr. Bones...some of which I've never seen!

https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/

Next up, I found a Boney Bunch - Buy/Sell group on Facebook. It only appears to have 16 members, but I sent them an add request.

Search for Boney Bunch Buy and Sell group


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Kitty

YC had Ebay remove prototypes.
Glad we saved pics.


----------



## Spookywolf

Saw this posted elsewhere, but it's so darn cute it deserves to be repeated here. Love those tooth-some smiles!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Spookywolf said:


> Saw this posted elsewhere, but it's so darn cute it deserves to be repeated here. Love those tooth-some smiles!
> 
> View attachment 244554


Haha..love it!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

halloweenman666 said:


> Hey Yankee Candle fans, I talked to a store manager a week or two ago at one of the locations and she claimed that the Boney Bunch stuff will not be featured any longer. She was telling me that now that the Jarden buyout of Yankee Candle is complete that they are taking the Halloween Merchandise in a new direction. She also was telling me that normally the Halloween merch is featured in mid or late july but would be pushed back to September this year (another corporate decision). She claimed that the theme this year would be Witch related (which seems to match some of the preview sites). She also claims they are bringing back a few of the old scents and featuring new ones as far as candles go. I really hate to come on here and be a town gossip but just thought I would share her info for whatever it's worth!


Worst.news.ever.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> Man, I'm still kicking myself for not getting the band members in 2010. I didn't like them, and still don't haha. They were the only ones I didn't get that year. But my OCD now wants EVERY PIIIIEECE. And paying ~$15 each for them back then even though I didn't like them would be much more sane than now paying $150+ for them. *sigh*


I got the guitar player and drummer last fall for $80ish. Drummer came with a broken cymbal, but it was an easy fix! And the seller gave us back some of the shipping cost.


----------



## Lucy08

Ok, I am now all caught up! You all have been busy!  

So so so sorry to hear about everyones eBay mishaps. I don't have an eBay account, so if I see something I have to have my husband order it. Keeps me under control that way! LOL!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

Almost forgot! I am after the little balloon head guy if anyone sees one that isn't wicked expensive! Thanks! 

Edited to add, my best Boney bargain is the Boney head tart warmer from a couple years ago. I won him in the raffle!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Kitty

Bargains :
2008 Mother & Baby & Spider Lady $5 each estate sale
2008 Triple Head Tealight (not electric) $30 estate sale
2010 Drummer $15 YC store sale

Most Wanted:
2008 Incredible Mr. Bones Standing Candy Greeter


----------



## halloweenman666

Wow thank you all for the responses and confirming the information that I received from the store manager. I feel like my street cred just shot through the roof haha. I was really worried you would all think I was trolling. Been around the board for a long time (10 years-ish, using a diff id or two over the years due to changing account info) and the amazing responses to this "gossip" that I shared makes me want to join in on more convos around here!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Kitty

Boo-urns,

I ordered from Mountain House, no response, then I phoned, disconnected & letter returned unopened. 
Gussies Paper Rose does not sell any Mr. Bones.
Thank you for trying!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Haddonfield1963

halloweenman666 said:


> Hey Yankee Candle fans, I talked to a store manager a week or two ago at one of the locations and she claimed that the Boney Bunch stuff will not be featured any longer. She was telling me that now that the Jarden buyout of Yankee Candle is complete that they are taking the Halloween Merchandise in a new direction. She also was telling me that normally the Halloween merch is featured in mid or late july but would be pushed back to September this year (another corporate decision). She claimed that the theme this year would be Witch related (which seems to match some of the preview sites). She also claims they are bringing back a few of the old scents and featuring new ones as far as candles go. I really hate to come on here and be a town gossip but just thought I would share her info for whatever it's worth!


Not buying it.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

*The package has arrived!*

Well, here are the first four pictures from my eBay delivery. Did they make it or not?


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> He's great, isn't he? I'll be sure to post here for you if I see him for a good price (I think he usually goes for $40-$45).


Thanks!! I would pass out if I could get him in that price range. Any time I find him, like now, the seller has a crazy $149 buy it now price. Not cool!!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

They made it!


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Well, here are the first four pictures from my eBay delivery. Did they make it or not?



Looks promising! I am in suspense!!

Edit to add.... Yay!! So happy for you! Great pieces!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Lucy08 and Boo-urns, I have to be honest, my anxiety was through the roof when I saw the box on the front porch. I crept up on it like it was a snake and gently shook it. I figured there would be some "jingle jangle" but there was none. I knew at that time they may have made it. The packing was excellent and it looks like they used a roll of bubble wrap to package them. I am BEYOND thrilled!!!


----------



## Rachel Baggett

Hey Kitty, 

Is gussies paper rose not a site to order from either?


----------



## sanura03

Haddonfield1963 said:


> They made it!


I'm so glad they arrived in one piece! Score one for FedEx!

And yes... I'm super jelous over here haha, but I didn't have more Boney funds anyway so I'm happy someone here got them! Congratulations!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

So glad they made it okay and that it was one of us that got them!!! Love the pics!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I think it's safe to say that Kitty has had the best scores on Boney Bunches.  My best one so far is purchasing the 2008 bride and groom this year, for $26.94 shipped. Not bad, considering how high that piece is right now. 

My most desired piece at the moment is the 2008 hearse, but I want Aunt Hilda from that year pretty bad as well. You can flip a coin between those two. 

Speaking of Aunt Hilda, Haddonfield, congratulations on your Boneys arriving safe and sound!  I am now officially envious of you.  After your glowing feedback, I am hopeful that the seller has learned her lesson about packing well.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Oh my gosh, I was thinking about those prototypes and on a whim messaged that seller and asked her if she ever sold them. She said she ended up selling them at a YARD SALE and that one person bought every piece. Of course they did - it was a Boney gold mine! Lucky, lucky person.


And, just when I thought the recent Boney breakage couldn't turn my stomach enough, you posted this Boo-urns! I remember when the octopus was listed, and I thought about messaging her, knowing for sure that eBay would make her take it down. I sure wish I had, now.  Just knowing how they were sold truly sickens me, and I bet they sold for less at that yard sale than the seller Sanura contacted about the $20 Bone Tireds! Ugh!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> He's great, isn't he? I'll be sure to post here for you if I see him for a good price (I think he usually goes for $40-$45).


I probably shouldn't post this, for eBay vultures to see, but balloon boy is a steal at that price. If you wait long enough, you will find him in that range. But, it could be a while. Lately, he has been listed mostly in the $100 and up range. That is too high, but I have seen him sell many times for between $60 and $75.


----------



## Kitty

Rachel Baggett said:


> Hey Kitty,
> 
> Is gussies paper rose not a site to order from either?


Gussies Paper Rose responded but does not have any BB, Incredible Mr. Bones or Halloween any things.
Mountain House Collectibles but are out of business.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Aunt Hilda in the spiderweb dress and the headless pirate showed up on eBay, but at high prices - I think a $100 starting bid for Aunt Hilda is high, and a $90 starting bid with $150 BIN for the pirate is definitely high. I messaged the seller and they said that they have every single piece from 2008-2013 and are selling everything. But at those prices, good luck.


Thanks for the info, Boo-urns! I hope they list more soon, and that they start off a little more reasonably.  I can see the opening price for someone who really wants Aunt Hilda, but for the pirate? No way!


----------



## Kitty

Ebay seller has a Pet Cemetery $595 + $9.95 shipping! 
It must have buried treasure!
I heard that it is returning for the fall preview party.
Good luck Needy Baby Greedy Baby!


----------



## Lucy08

These crazy eBay prices really make me mad!!!!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> These crazy eBay prices really make me mad!!!!


Me and you both, Lucy. I think that was the beginning of my disenchantment this year, to be honest. I started out gung-ho to back collect the older pieces I still need, but ran smack into the wall of greed on Ebay. I love the Boneys, I really do, but I'm just not going to cough up that much of my hard earned cash for a piece of ceramic. When the sellers watch their stuff just sit there collecting dust for long enough, they'll come down on the price, or they can pack that stuff back up and forget making any money at all. The value of anything is based solely on what someone is willing to pay for it. So really, the sellers don't determine the prices, we do.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boo-urns said:


> For anyone who needs the 2009 wedding cake couple, the eBay seller who is now shipping things properly has them listed for $30 OBO plus shipping - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463d0f47d8
> 
> I messaged the seller, and she does not have anything left other than this plus the organ player and dancing couple that are also listed.


Thanks for mentioning this, Boo-urns. The seller accepted my $20 offer!


----------



## SalemWitch

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Well, here are the first four pictures from my eBay delivery. Did they make it or not?


Fantastic!!! Congrats on some great pieces.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## gloomycatt

I really want the pirate... but not at that price!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Me and you both, Lucy. I think that was the beginning of my disenchantment this year, to be honest. I started out gung-ho to back collect the older pieces I still need, but ran smack into the wall of greed on Ebay. I love the Boneys, I really do, but I'm just not going to cough up that much of my hard earned cash for a piece of ceramic. When the sellers watch their stuff just sit there collecting dust for long enough, they'll come down on the price, or they can pack that stuff back up and forget making any money at all. The value of anything is based solely on what someone is willing to pay for it. So really, the sellers don't determine the prices, we do.


Well said!!!!! I've bought Boney's from day one, but only ones I love. I do not buy every piece. My tastes have changed since I started, now there are a few old pieces I'd like to have. But, I am not willing to pay those prices. My worry is, someone who doesn't know any better will and that will keep prices up.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> For anyone who needs the 2009 wedding cake couple, the eBay seller who is now shipping things properly has them listed for $30 OBO plus shipping - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463d0f47d8
> 
> I messaged the seller, and she does not have anything left other than this plus the organ player and dancing couple that are also listed.


This one really makes me laugh, Boo-urns! About the time that you and Sanura purchased your Boneys from this same seller, I sent her an offer of $20 for this piece, figuring she would counter. This was when shipping was lower, when she was packaging herself. She flat out declined, which began this back and forth of how much she wanted for it. I believe in the beginning, she was wanting $50, plus shipping, and wouldn't go any lower than $40, by the time all was said and done.

Fast forward to now, and you and Sanura received broken Boneys, while Haddonfield's arrived safe and sound. Yesterday, I saw that this seller had this piece available once more, along with the pieces you mentioned, plus the couple on the tricycle. First of all, I thought Haddonfield was supposed to receive that piece for free, along with the three Boneys he purchased???  Anyhow, I messaged the seller, and asked how much it would be for the tricycle couple, and the wedding cake couple. She contacted me back, and told me someone was going to be purchasing the tricycle couple later that day, and sent me a photo of what remained.

I threw my hands up after that. I figured the seller resigned that she was not going to get what she wanted for the wedding cake couple, but I decided not to place an offer again. Between the poor packaging, it appearing that Haddonfield did not get the "free" piece he was promised, her relisting that same piece for anyone to buy, even though it was asked for by someone else (and possibly offered to someone else for "free"), and the whole back and forth previously with her on the Best Offer to begin with, I said, "screw it." 

I'm with Spookywolf on this one. Collecting Boneys, like anything else, should be fun. Although, I do collect enough things, that I know at times, collecting can be stressful for anyone. And, while prices in any collector's market will rise and fall, what we are seeing so far this year is utter nonsense. I will wait until the Boney craze dies if I have to, but I am not being jerked around by any seller, not matter what they feel it is worth. Eventually, someone will come along, willing to sell these pieces for what I am willing to pay. And, I am not asking these sellers to give these Boneys away, people! I actually mean to pay something for them; I'm just not going to sell a kidney.  

Congratulations, Mourning Glory, on getting this piece, btw. I hope it arrives well, and am glad that Haddonfield (and hopefully you), had a relatively pain-free experience with this seller. Unlike some of us, LOL!


----------



## Kitty

Short on cash use a 0 interest credit card or Ebay card that has $35 credit.
Half the fun is the hunt. When you least expect it there is a Boney waiting to be display in a good home.
I think I hear them moving around & talking at night. At least they aren't violent!
Door bell, I don't have a door bell!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> You know, if Yankee Candle is really pushing the Boney Bunch launch back because customers have "complained" about Halloween decorations being out too early, then what's up with the Christmas in July events that they're having at the Village Stores this month complete with Santa and ornaments?


The Williamsburg store has an entire Christmas room. It snows in there! It's so awesome.....

But yeah, I think the other customers complain stance is an excuse.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Pumpkin, if I had known how much that seller jerked you around, I wouldn't have ended up buying that dancing couple from her for $20.  I was wondering about that couple in a motorcycle too - why it hadn't gone to Haddonfield, and why someone paid $50 for it when another one is listed for $39.99 with shipping. Strange.
> 
> I noticed that the $595 Pet Cemetery listing says that 3 have sold. No way - not at that price anyway. The seller probably had the price around $100 or $150, sold 3, and then jacked the price up beyond belief. Then when someone looks at it, they would see that 3 havs sold and think that $595 must be a reasonable price. That is unbelievably shady.
> 
> On top of all of that, the seller who is listing her entire 2008-2013 collection and has already posted a Boney pirate too high, said that she's posting them bit by bit because "I am researching my items for a reasonable list price." I guess she didn't do her research on that pirate. I'm not pursuing further communication with her, but I'd really like to say, "Ma'am, what you have already listed is not reasonable and I hope that your research results in more appropriate prices." How many times do we not say what we really want to?
> 
> Collecting is really not fun right now, I agree. I understand the economics of "buy low, sell high," but this ridiculous. I bet 80% or more of the current Boney listings on eBay are above what these pieces have been selling for, and in many cases as we've seen, so far above what's reasonable that I cringe. I have noticed that there are definitely more and more listings, and rare listings are showing up now, but if prices don't start being "normal," I will just buy the new collection and wait for sellers to get a grip before continuing to back-collect.


It's okay, Boo-urns, LOL. I really do hope that your final experience with her is a 180 degree turnaround from the first time. 

Yes, all of what is going on right now is a little disconcerting. It is only July, and I did expect more reasonable pricing, before the Halloween season got into full swing. 

Boo-urns, I TRIPLE DOG DARE YOU to message the seller and tell her what's on your mind (yes, I know I broke Dare, Double Dog Dare and Triple Dare etiquette here)!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> I couldn't bring myself to do that, haha. But it sure is tempting! I noticed that she has posted the Triple Head tea light holder for $150 starting bid, $200 BIN. I think that's one of the "Holy Grail" Boneys, so I'm curious to see how much it sells for. That starting price doesn't seem terribly unreasonable.


Gah, I want him (them?) But I long ago swore to myself that I'd never spend more than $50 on any piece. And my son and I have eye exams tomorrow, so I've probably got a purchase of two pairs of glasses coming my way soon, so I couldn't spend that much anyway. *sigh* Being an adult is hard sometimes haha.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> Gah, I want him (them?) But I long ago swore to myself that I'd never spend more than $50 on any piece. And my son and I have eye exams tomorrow, so I've probably got a purchase of two pairs of glasses coming my way soon, so I couldn't spend that much anyway. *sigh* Being an adult is hard sometimes haha.


I totally agree! I cannot will not spend that kind of money on ONE. Especially once you really think about what retail was originally. I don't mind paying a bit above retail, that's what happens when you don't grab things the first time. I get that, but these prices are not cool. I am so aggravated!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This one really makes me laugh, Boo-urns! About the time that you and Sanura purchased your Boneys from this same seller, I sent her an offer of $20 for this piece, figuring she would counter. This was when shipping was lower, when she was packaging herself. She flat out declined, which began this back and forth of how much she wanted for it. I believe in the beginning, she was wanting $50, plus shipping, and wouldn't go any lower than $40, by the time all was said and done.
> 
> Fast forward to now, and you and Sanura received broken Boneys, while Haddonfield's arrived safe and sound. Yesterday, I saw that this seller had this piece available once more, along with the pieces you mentioned, plus the couple on the tricycle. First of all, I thought Haddonfield was supposed to receive that piece for free, along with the three Boneys he purchased???  Anyhow, I messaged the seller, and asked how much it would be for the tricycle couple, and the wedding cake couple. She contacted me back, and told me someone was going to be purchasing the tricycle couple later that day, and sent me a photo of what remained.
> 
> I threw my hands up after that. I figured the seller resigned that she was not going to get what she wanted for the wedding cake couple, but I decided not to place an offer again. Between the poor packaging, it appearing that Haddonfield did not get the "free" piece he was promised, her relisting that same piece for anyone to buy, even though it was asked for by someone else (and possibly offered to someone else for "free"), and the whole back and forth previously with her on the Best Offer to begin with, I said, "screw it."
> 
> I'm with Spookywolf on this one. Collecting Boneys, like anything else, should be fun. Although, I do collect enough things, that I know at times, collecting can be stressful for anyone. And, while prices in any collector's market will rise and fall, what we are seeing so far this year is utter nonsense. I will wait until the Boney craze dies if I have to, but I am not being jerked around by any seller, not matter what they feel it is worth. Eventually, someone will come along, willing to sell these pieces for what I am willing to pay. And, I am not asking these sellers to give these Boneys away, people! I actually mean to pay something for them; I'm just not going to sell a kidney.
> 
> Congratulations, Mourning Glory, on getting this piece, btw. I hope it arrives well, and am glad that Haddonfield (and hopefully you), had a relatively pain-free experience with this seller. Unlike some of us, LOL!


Pumpkin Muffin, yes I was supposed to receive the bride and groom motorcycle couple from the seller. She messaged me the next day and said that the shipping was too high since FedEx packed them and even showed me the receipt. She said she would just be giving away the motorcycle piece and have to pay shipping on it too. I told her that was fine and that if the pieces I ordered arrived in good shape, I would buy the motorcycle piece and the 2009 bride and groom car (those are the only bride and groom pieces I was missing). Since the pieces arrived in good shape, I made the seller an offer on both pieces and she accepted. She shipped them for free. Here's hoping they arrive in good shape as well. 

As for the seller with the pirate, spiderweb dress, and triple-headed Boneys, she is price gouging. While they are good pieces, she is too high on them. I have seen the pirate sell recently for $50 - $60, The spiderweb dress lady for $80 - $100, and the triple-head sold last year numerous times for $100 - $125. Don't give her our business unless she comes down on the prices. 

Someone earlier today paid $139 plus $12 shipping for the 2008 car. That is ridiculous and the seller has already posted another one. Buying that high just encourages price gouging. Resist the temptation!!!


----------



## Lucy08

There is also someone with the full band for $299! Seriously. Oh, and the infamous witches boots and jar topper for $130! I need to stay off eBay......


----------



## grim gravely

Things are always bad on eBay around this time. It seems that the closer we got to Halloween, sellers start pricing boney bunches more reasonable...I wouldn't count on it though. Someone please tell the sellers of the re-released 08 wedding couple that it's alright to removed that flock shedded clear bag they come in before taking pictures. 
Haddenfield, glad to see your boney bunches came safe and in one piece. You got a great price for those older pieces.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Pumpkin Muffin, yes I was supposed to receive the bride and groom motorcycle couple from the seller. She messaged me the next day and said that the shipping was too high since FedEx packed them and even showed me the receipt. She said she would just be giving away the motorcycle piece and have to pay shipping on it too. I told her that was fine and that if the pieces I ordered arrived in good shape, I would buy the motorcycle piece and the 2009 bride and groom car (those are the only bride and groom pieces I was missing). Since the pieces arrived in good shape, I made the seller an offer on both pieces and she accepted. She shipped them for free. Here's hoping they arrive in good shape as well.
> 
> As for the seller with the pirate, spiderweb dress, and triple-headed Boneys, she is price gouging. While they are good pieces, she is too high on them. I have seen the pirate sell recently for $50 - $60, The spiderweb dress lady for $80 - $100, and the triple-head sold last year numerous times for $100 - $125. Don't give her our business unless she comes down on the prices.
> 
> Someone earlier today paid $139 plus $12 shipping for the 2008 car. That is ridiculous and the seller has already posted another one. Buying that high just encourages price gouging. Resist the temptation!!!


Haddonfield, I am thrilled to know that you were still able to get the motorcycle couple, along with another older piece, from her. It is always great when someone here on HF manages to score good Boneys, at reasonable prices.  It seems that the Boney Force is strong with you!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Haddonfield, I am thrilled to know that you were still able to get the motorcycle couple, along with another older piece, from her. It is always great when someone here on HF manages to score good Boneys, at reasonable prices.  It seems that the Boney Force is strong with you!


Pumpkin Muffin, I've been fortunate so far. My Boney luck can change, though, at any time. I've had my fair share of bad Boney delieveries. You will find some deals. Just keep looking. They'll pop up when you least expect it.


----------



## grandma lise

Hey everyone!

Halloween's beginning to trickle into the thrift stores here, so the Halloween season has begun for me. He he he. 

Here's my first thrift store find for my Boney Bunch displays, a Partylite piece for $1.99...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Partylite-P...635?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c553607fb

I desperately need to reorganize my collection. Hopefully, I'll get to it this month. 

I agree, the prices on Ebay are always high this time of year, though there's always good deals here and there...

Lisa


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Pumpkin Muffin, I've been fortunate so far. My Boney luck can change, though, at any time. I've had my fair share of bad Boney delieveries. You will find some deals. Just keep looking. They'll pop up when you least expect it.


That was really kind of you to say, Haddonfield.  I didn't want to jinx myself, before Uncle Olaf arrived. So, I didn't tell anyone here, that I was the one who managed to purchase him for $45 shipped. Sadly, he arrived today, and has a two inch crack underneath the second skeleton head, that someone sloppily attempted to fix with super glue.  He was sold in NEW condition, and while I knew from looking at the sticker online that that wasn't true, I went for it anyway. 

Since the crack doesn't go all the way around, and is hairline, I am tempted to keep him. But, things like this really bother me, and this is the second damaged NEW Boney I have purchased this year. And, unlike Sanura and Boo-urns, mine have been this way BEFORE they were shipped. The only piece I have successfully received was the 2008 bride and groom couple, mistakenly sold as a 2013. My luck has got to improve. 

FYI, I contacted the seller, and we will see what she says.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Stopped at Yankee Candle today and they confirmed that the Preview Party will be on August 29 and will be called The Witches Ball. Nothing new...we already knew this. I ask about the rumor that they aren't bringing Boney Bunch back this year. They said that they don't anything yet but many people have called and complained about the change in date for the Preview Party. Sorry this isn't really news but I was hoping someone would slip up and say something. They said this is a Jarden decision and they are changing a lot of things, not just the Preview Party.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That was really kind of you to say, Haddonfield.  I didn't want to jinx myself, before Uncle Olaf arrived. So, I didn't tell anyone here, that I was the one who managed to purchase him for $45 shipped. Sadly, he arrived today, and has a two inch crack underneath the second skeleton head, that someone sloppily attempted to fix with super glue.  He was sold in NEW condition, and while I knew from looking at the sticker online that that wasn't true, I went for it anyway.
> 
> Since the crack doesn't go all the way around, and is hairline, I am tempted to keep him. But, things like this really bother me, and this is the second damaged NEW Boney I have purchased this year. And, unlike Sanura and Boo-urns, mine have been this way BEFORE they were shipped. The only piece I have successfully received was the 2008 bride and groom couple, mistakenly sold as a 2013. My luck has got to improve.
> 
> FYI, I contacted the seller, and we will see what she says.


Oh no! It's one thing to break in transit. But to find a break that has been glued! That's fraud!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> I realized that we had the Coffin Candy Dish flyer around this time last year. I hope that we get some sort of advertisement for the new collection before the end of July, but we'll just have to wait and see.


I'm willing to bet that the flyer will have witch items on it instead to promote The Witch's Ball theme.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> You're probably right - hopefully they will at least put a new Boney somewhere, even if only in a corner of the flyer.


If they are doing a Witches Ball theme, you bet the flyer is going to have a witch item on it. I'm almost positive they will feature the witches boots on the fly with the words "back by popular demand" or something like that. Our beloved boneys will be taking a back seat this year...if they even release any boneys.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grim gravely said:


> If they are doing a Witches Ball theme, you bet the flyer is going to have a witch item on it. I'm almost positive they will feature the witches boots on the fly with the words "back by popular demand" or something like that. Our beloved boneys will be taking a back seat this year...if they even release any boneys.


Or.... maybe they will have a new Boney witch on the flyer. For the life of me I can't see YC/Jarden discontinuing the BB line just yet. People are lining up to buy these things. They are paying good money on eBay and elsewhere for older pieces. They are still highly desirable. I say we will have another solid lineup of Boneys to choose from this year with a few re-issues. There is just too much money to make for YC to pass up. Eventually the BB line will end, but that time is not now. If YC gets back to their roots and makes pieces similar to 2008 - 2010, this line could continue for at least another 5 years or so. If they keep getting too "cutesy" with the figures, then I could see interest in the BB begin to diminish.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That was really kind of you to say, Haddonfield.  I didn't want to jinx myself, before Uncle Olaf arrived. So, I didn't tell anyone here, that I was the one who managed to purchase him for $45 shipped. Sadly, he arrived today, and has a two inch crack underneath the second skeleton head, that someone sloppily attempted to fix with super glue.  He was sold in NEW condition, and while I knew from looking at the sticker online that that wasn't true, I went for it anyway.
> 
> Since the crack doesn't go all the way around, and is hairline, I am tempted to keep him. But, things like this really bother me, and this is the second damaged NEW Boney I have purchased this year. And, unlike Sanura and Boo-urns, mine have been this way BEFORE they were shipped. The only piece I have successfully received was the 2008 bride and groom couple, mistakenly sold as a 2013. My luck has got to improve.
> 
> FYI, I contacted the seller, and we will see what she says.


Pumpkin Muffin, if the seller listed the piece as new and a break was glued together, I would ask for a full refund. I would only keep the piece if you can tolerate the crack. For me, none of my Boneys are broken. If one does break, it leaves my collection. I can't even stand for my pieces to be missing the price tags and YC tags on bottom. I am very OCD, as you now know. Good luck with the seller!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grandma lise said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Halloween's beginning to trickle into the thrift stores here, so the Halloween season has begun for me. He he he.
> 
> Here's my first thrift store find for my Boney Bunch displays, a Partylite piece for $1.99...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Partylite-P...635?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c553607fb
> 
> I desperately need to reorganize my collection. Hopefully, I'll get to it this month.
> 
> I agree, the prices on Ebay are always high this time of year, though there's always good deals here and there...
> 
> Lisa


Welcome back, grandma lise!


----------



## Kitty

8 weeks to go!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm hopeful for some good re-releases this year. Please no Eye Phone or big high chair babies, LOL!  I'd like to get a chance at some of the older pieces I don't have yet. Even if we only get a few new Boney pieces, I would be happy with that. I really loved the witch boots and the jar topper hat w/spider I got last year, so I'm excited to see the new witch pieces too.


----------



## SalemWitch

YC could put a boney witch on the flyer. ?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Happy 4th of July to all, Boney Peeps! Glad to catch up on the preview party/flyer gossip. As usual, YC is tight lipped, and we are going to have to be more patient (or persistent, LOL!) than ever for a good leak (hint, hint, Boney Bandit!  )!

I took a look at the FALL items that are already appearing on YC.com (sense the irony here? ), and from what is there already, it does appear that Jarden is taking YC into a more classic direction. I hope that this year's Boneys move in that direction too, as the random pop culture theme last year was a mess! 

For those of you who are worried about Boneys being released, I agree with Haddonfield. While we know the line won't continue forever, there are still far too many collectors out there, for them to discontinue it entirely right now. If anything, I hedge my bets against them running Boney Bunch releases annually, though at least their 10th year.  Besides, there was a post on the BBL FB page, on June 10th:









So, unless YC likes to post bogus messages on Instagram now (which is where this post originated), only to dash the Halloween hopes of thousands of collectors, I think we are safe.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Pumpkin Muffin, if the seller listed the piece as new and a break was glued together, I would ask for a full refund. I would only keep the piece if you can tolerate the crack. For me, none of my Boneys are broken. If one does break, it leaves my collection. I can't even stand for my pieces to be missing the price tags and YC tags on bottom. I am very OCD, as you now know. Good luck with the seller!


I am so glad I am not alone in your sentiments, Haddonfield! I am not thrilled with Boneys with flaws like this either. I contacted the seller immediately yesterday morning, after I opened the package, and still have not heard back from her. This morning, when I still hadn't heard from her, I opened a SNAD case. She has until Thursday to contact me, before I can escalate. I don't know why some sellers have to make things so difficult. All of this could have been easily alleviated, if she had just fully examined the piece before listing, ugh.


----------



## Lucy08

Thanks for the heads up on the Yankee web site, some of the new fall stuff looks really nice! Hope they continue that trend!!


----------



## grim gravely

Had to pick up a 75% off item from a different Yankee Candle store today. The manager told me that he does not think boney bunches would be back this year. He did let me see the Twilight Silhouettes collection, which is very nice by the way...but too expensive to buy without a coupon. It would defeat the purpose of getting the 75% off item today.  If that collection is still around during the next semi annual sale, I'll purchase it then.


----------



## grim gravely

SalemWitch said:


> YC could put a boney witch on the flyer. &#55356;&#57339;


I'd love another boney bunch witch this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Small rant here. Why is it that every year it seems that almost every YC manager believes there will be NO Boneys? My store manager has said that two years in a row, and I didn't even ask her this year. It is pretty obvious that YC doesn't have the love for Boney Bunch the way that is used to, but why downplay it SO much? I just don't give statements like this any credibility anymore. When it is the final year for Boney Bunch, I am pretty sure that YC will let everyone know. Meanwhile, with less than 8 weeks to go, let's just hope that we receive some kind of confirmation, before the Preview Party. DH is already giving me "grief" about being up all night for the party, and I was like, "No, I'm going to be up all night for when everything hits the website!"


----------



## Spookywolf

I had to peek at the Fall collections on YC. I'm a bit disappointed that there isn't any pumpkin represented in the new Fall scents. I got to take a quick whiff of Autumn in the Park when I was at the SA sale and I detected apple as the primary scent. I'll definitely be trying that and I'd like to see what Vanilla Bourbon smells like. But I miss the pumpkin fragrances! To me, that is the very essence of Fall. I like some of the Fall accessories, but I agree that the prices are getting higher and higher for them. I shudder to think what they're going to charge for the new Halloween witch and Boney pieces. Lord, I hope they don't withhold coupons like they did last year. That really killed their preview party sales, so let's hope they clued in on that. I really like the Twilight Silhouettes but I don't see a jar shade loaded yet. I also think this jar shade would look awesome with any of the Boney pieces. Can't wait to see the Halloween stuff!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I had to peek at the Fall collections on YC. I'm a bit disappointed that there isn't any pumpkin represented in the new Fall scents. I got to take a quick whiff of Autumn in the Park when I was at the SA sale and I detected apple as the primary scent. I'll definitely be trying that and I'd like to see what Vanilla Bourbon smells like. But I miss the pumpkin fragrances! To me, that is the very essence of Fall. I like some of the Fall accessories, but I agree that the prices are getting higher and higher for them. I shudder to think what they're going to charge for the new Halloween witch and Boney pieces. Lord, I hope they don't withhold coupons like they did last year. That really killed their preview party sales, so let's hope they clued in on that. I really like the Twilight Silhouettes but I don't see a jar shade loaded yet. I also think this jar shade would look awesome with any of the Boney pieces. Can't wait to see the Halloween stuff!
> View attachment 244816


Do you like the Apple Pumpkin scent, Spookywolf? DH and I do prefer this scent to BABW's Pumpkin Apple. 

As for fall accessories, I'm not losing sight of what's important (Halloween accessories and Boneys). There is one piece I will be getting, coupon or no. And, as for the others? Even with coupons, they can wait.


----------



## Lucy08

I am loving twilight silhouettes as well as the bare branches flickering! Love the flickering votives!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin, yes I liked YC's apple pumpkin last year. I still have a few tealights of that left that came with my owl luminary. I think my favorite all time fall scent was their Harvest Welcome...so pumpkiney (is that a word? ) and yummy. I also saw this jar shade in the new line. I really like the darker colors they're going with this year. I hope the Halloween stuff looks just as good. I got their Jack-o-lantern jar shade last year and that thing is gorgeous lit up. As you can tell, I love jar shades. I change them out for every season in my house. 








last year's jack...


----------



## sanura03

I LOVE this, buuuuut not for $40 haha. I'll be keeping an eye on that one to go on sale. Or, y'know, a good coupon to come along. Hint hint YC.


----------



## grim gravely

Went back to Yankee Candle today...just can't keep away I guess. 
They were putting the fall items out. The jar shades are nice but I just don't buy the jar candles, unless the scent does not come in two wick tumblers. The associate at this store said there aren't going to be boney bunches this year. That's three employees at three different stores saying boneys aren't coming back. Like someone said, we shouldn't use that that as concrete information as they have been wrong in past years. If Yankee is going to release some boneys this year, they better get things together. People are going to spend their money on other things and sales will plummet if employees are telling everyone they aren't coming back this year.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Went back to Yankee Candle today...just can't keep away I guess.
> They were putting the fall items out. The jar shades are nice but I just don't buy the jar candles, unless the scent does not come in two wick tumblers. The associate at this store said there aren't going to be boney bunches this year. That's three employees at three different stores saying boneys aren't coming back. Like someone said, we shouldn't use that that as concrete information as they have been wrong in past years. If Yankee is going to release some boneys this year, they better get things together. People are going to spend their money on other things and sales will plummet if employees are telling everyone they aren't coming back this year.


I don't buy it! I think if they were NOT coming back they would have said last year to up the hype. Don't forget that Facebook post where YC acknowledged they were coming back! At least, that's how I read it.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> I don't buy it! I think if they were NOT coming back they would have said last year to up the hype. Don't forget that Facebook post where YC acknowledged they were coming back! At least, that's how I read it.


I believe boneys are coming back too. Why is Yankee Candle keeping it a secret? 
This is worst than last year...at least last year we know boney bunch was coming back by this time.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I believe boneys are coming back too. Why is Yankee Candle keeping it a secret?
> This is worst than last year...at least last year we know boney bunch was coming back by this time.


Totally agree! They are playing games and its juvenile! Why the secrets and not promoting the heck out of it???? We all know the party weekend is their biggest weekend for sales.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> I LOVE this, buuuuut not for $40 haha. I'll be keeping an eye on that one to go on sale. Or, y'know, a good coupon to come along. Hint hint YC.
> 
> View attachment 244829


I, too, love this but not for $40 !!! Curious to see what it looks like in person!


----------



## FrankenMami

Hey Ya'll! long time lurker first time poster. I went to YC today and asked just for the hell of it if they had a list to be called about Boney Bunch preview party, at first the associate said no but her manager heard me and said ' yes! You are the first to ask us!' I love that list because the past two years before the party (about 2 days before) they call and ask if you want to go into the back room and view the boney bunch pieces. They do this to cut down on the volume of people of the party but I still go to the party! Hahaha I really have to say I miss getting to see the catalog in advance. Remember the time!!


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> I, too, love this but not for $40 !!! Curious to see what it looks like in person!


I saw this in person. I like it but I'm not paying $40 for it. It looks like it's well made.


----------



## Lucy08

FrankenMami said:


> Hey Ya'll! long time lurker first time poster. I went to YC today and asked just for the hell of it if they had a list to be called about Boney Bunch preview party, at first the associate said no but her manager heard me and said ' yes! You are the first to ask us!' I love that list because the past two years before the party (about 2 days before) they call and ask if you want to go into the back room and view the boney bunch pieces. They do this to cut down on the volume of people of the party but I still go to the party! Hahaha I really have to say I miss getting to see the catalog in advance. Remember the time!!


Welcome! And lucky you getting to preview a couple days before!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome to the thread Frankenmami! Always nice to see new faces here. 

And as to the continued reports from store employees about no Boneys this year... If not for that blip on Instagram that someone was kind enough to share with us, I would really start to believe these comments. I can only imagine that other BB fans that are not members here on our Forum are going to believe what they're hearing and stay away. I just don't get it. My store manager flat out told me that she makes more money from the Halloween preview party than on black Friday. So if this is such a big money maker, then they are really cutting off their nose to spite their faces with this negative tactic. If anything it's going to drive away business as Grim Gravely said, when people spend their money elsewhere. BB collectors won't even bother to come to the preview party if they think there will be no Boneys there. Where did these people study marketing for Pete's sake? It seems like they're going out of their way to kill off a golden goose. I, for one, am growing tired of their secretive game plays. It's not driving up interest, it's pushing people away. Somebody please explain this to me. Okay, I'm climbing down off my soap box now and going to sit in a corner to grumble, LOL!


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome to the thread Frankenmami! Always nice to see new faces here.
> 
> And as to the continued reports from store employees about no Boneys this year... If not for that blip on Instagram that someone was kind enough to share with us, I would really start to believe these comments. I can only imagine that other BB fans that are not members here on our Forum are going to believe what they're hearing and stay away. I just don't get it. My store manager flat out told me that she makes more money from the Halloween preview party than on black Friday. So if this is such a big money maker, then they are really cutting off their nose to spite their faces with this negative tactic. If anything it's going to drive away business as Grim Gravely said, when people spend their money elsewhere. BB collectors won't even bother to come to the preview party if they think there will be no Boneys there. Where did these people study marketing for Pete's sake? It seems like they're going out of their way to kill off a golden goose. I, for one, am growing tired of their secretive game plays. It's not driving up interest, it's pushing people away. Somebody please explain this to me. Okay, I'm climbing down off my soap box now and going to sit in a corner to grumble, LOL!


This is exactly it! I've always loved candles, but prior to 2009 I only bought Wal Mart candles. Or if I was feeling particularly spendy, Bath and Body Works. I'd been in YC stores many times while just wandering the mall, but before the Bonies came on the scene I'd never bought so much as a tart there. Since the Bonies I've spent an obscene amount of money there. Not just on the BB, though that does comprise a lot of it. But on other accessories, jar candles and tarts, so many tarts. They're one of the sites pinned to my bookmarks bar! 
If they unceremoniously dump the Bonies then it will be back to my pre-2009 regularly scheduled Halloween spending that was concentrated on Spooky Town and random stuff at Homegoods.
If that happens, we should start a BA (Bonies Anonymous) thread to help each other cope with our mutual loss haha. You guys are my Halloween Forum family.


----------



## Spookywolf

I feel the same way Sanura. We're all BB family here.  I'd join the BA if it comes to that. But YC's blurb said you won't believe who's joining the BB family, they're dying to meet you, so that tells me the Boneys will be back. I just think they've got a horrible sales and marketing department where promotions are concerned. Someone needs to call their corporate offices and let them know what they're hearing from store personnel and ask for a confirmation one way or another. If anything, it might at least draw their attention to the fact that their stores are misinformed and need some updates. Maybe we might even get some new info that way. Anyone got the number for YC corporate? I'd volunteer to call during the work week and see what I can find out.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> I feel the same way Sanura. We're all BB family here.  I'd join the BA if it comes to that. But YC's blurb said you won't believe who's joining the BB family, they're dying to meet you, so that tells me the Boneys will be back. I just think they've got a horrible sales and marketing department where promotions are concerned. Someone needs to call their corporate offices and let them know what they're hearing from store personnel and ask for a confirmation one way or another. If anything, it might at least draw their attention to the fact that their stores are misinformed and need some updates. Maybe we might even get some new info that way. Anyone got the number for YC corporate? I'd volunteer to call during the work week and see what I can find out.


Who was our online customer service friend last year? Sean M? Let's get him on the horn haha. I'm sure he's missed us crazed Boney folks


----------



## Spookywolf

Sanura, you really made me think about this too. I never really frequented YC all that much before the Boneys came out either. I'd been in there a few times, but the high prices on candles (even back then) didn't really encourage me to shop there. I guess I hadn't really thought about it before, but it was really because of the BB's that I became such a YC addict. I don't even want to know how much money I've dropped in their stores since I started collecting. And like you, I ended up buying candles and accessories for year round home decorating too. If they drop the Boneys, I don't think I'd go back all that much. Not when there are other, cheaper places to get candles. Wow, talk about killing off future customers. They're not just ruining a proven fan favorite collection, but potentially killing off future business altogether. I don't think they really grasp the long-reaching repercussions of messing with a good thing. As my Dad always liked to say, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm in the same boat, Sanura! Prior to 2009, I had never set foot into Yankee candle. But I saw the wedding couple on a poster in the window and it drew me in. It was the first piece with the wedding cake, and I had to have it for my halloween wedding. Before that I only bought candles from walmart and partylite. With b&bw having such great candles too, I really won't need Yankee in my life if they discontinue our beloved bonies


----------



## grim gravely

I can't be the only one who has shopped at Yankee Candle years before the Boney Bunch. Even though their Halloween selection wasn't always as exciting as recent years, YC has always been one of the first places people shopped to kick off the season. They always had a big sign in their window promoting their Halloween items. 
I'm not sure if they are trying to kill the boney bunch line or keeping quiet that they don't want to say anything just yet. I just don't see the point of them keeping it a secret so people can spend their money elsewhere. It could be that they had planned on continuing the line this year and their plans changed. Telling customers that the boney bunch line isn't coming back isn't the best way to promote their Halloween line if they are keeping it under wraps. Hasn't Yankee learned that keeping this information top secret isn't the best promotion? Guess we'll know more once the flyer for the witches ball come out.


----------



## Lucy08

gloomycatt said:


> I'm in the same boat, Sanura! Prior to 2009, I had never set foot into Yankee candle. But I saw the wedding couple on a poster in the window and it drew me in. It was the first piece with the wedding cake, and I had to have it for my halloween wedding. Before that I only bought candles from walmart and partylite. With b&bw having such great candles too, I really won't need Yankee in my life if they discontinue our beloved bonies


Add me to the list! Boney Bunch is what drew me in to the store. I've bought a lot of candles and tarts over the years. But the prices and weak throw have made me back off. I get my candles at BBW now.


----------



## SalemWitch

Check out YC FB page. When asked about the return of the BB. YC REPLIED: Stay tuned! More information coming soon.


----------



## Kitty

Local YC stores said that there will BB, others do not have any info yet.

I called the YC MA Flagship store & they said that there WILL be BB this year .
She said to watch YC web page for further info to come.
They are sending me a Halloween catalog which will be coming out the 1st week of Aug. 

YC Flagship Stores
South Deerfield, MA 877-636-7707
Williamsburg, VA 877-616-6510

YC Preview Aug. 29.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty, that's GREAT news! At least the Flagship store isn't keeping us in the dark! I am thrilled to hear this today, and I am hoping that we get to see the Halloween catalog, before the Preview Party!  I received one last year, but it was October, I believe, before it arrived??? 

Count me in the club with not really shopping at YC, before I started collecting Boneys. And, I'm with Lucy. They've done a really good job at running me off as a customer in the candle department. Although, I do still try new scents in tart form, and have a few favorites.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I feel the same way Sanura. We're all BB family here.  I'd join the BA if it comes to that. But YC's blurb said you won't believe who's joining the BB family, they're dying to meet you, so that tells me the Boneys will be back. I just think they've got a horrible sales and marketing department where promotions are concerned. Someone needs to call their corporate offices and let them know what they're hearing from store personnel and ask for a confirmation one way or another. If anything, it might at least draw their attention to the fact that their stores are misinformed and need some updates. Maybe we might even get some new info that way. Anyone got the number for YC corporate? I'd volunteer to call during the work week and see what I can find out.


Here you go, Spookywolf! 

Yankee Candle Corporate Office Headquarters
The Yankee Candle Company, Inc.
16 Yankee Candle Way
South Deerfield, Massachusetts 01373 USA
Corporate Phone Number: 1-413-665-8306
Fax Number: 1-413-665-4815
Customer Service Number: 1-800-243-1776


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Kitty, that's GREAT news! At least the Flagship store isn't keeping us in the dark! I am thrilled to hear this today, and I am hoping that we get to see the Halloween catalog, before the Preview Party!  I received one last year, but it was October, I believe, before it arrived???
> 
> Count me in the club with not really shopping at YC, before I started collecting Boneys. And, I'm with Lucy. They've done a really good job at running me off as a customer in the candle department. Although, I do still try new scents in tart form, and have a few favorites.


I only buy tarts from Yankee these days. The candles are very hit and miss...mostly miss. For the price, they are unscented and expensive. Stocked up on 44 cent tarts this weekend...the only wax form (besides Scenterpiece cups I'm told) that almost guarantees a decent throw for a few hours. I do love Yankees accessories though.
Glad to hear boneys will be back this year...however, the timing is bad. Bath and Body Works normally releases their Halloween line that weekend and they are more limited.  Hopefully the rumor is true that they are cutting down on the amount of boney bunches this year. It's going to be a expensive weekend.


----------



## VampKat

The Halloween release is being pushed back to August 29th simply to be closer to the season. When it came out early, it would sell really well during the first week and then wouldn't really move again until later. I know *we* all love Halloween and will buy it year round, but most of the rest of the country simply thought that it was too early, especially since kids hadn't even gone back to school from summer break yet. Boney Bunch is still a focus, and will continue to be as long it sells. There are just other collections with the Halloween stuff because not everyone likes skeletons (silly people, IMHO). Truthfully, I heard that Yankee is looking for a Christmas collection that is as collectible as Boney because it keeps people coming back year after year. They just haven't hit on it, yet.


----------



## Kitty

Hallmark Keepsake Dreambook is out now. Ornament premiere is this weekend, July 11-12.
Bath & Body Works Halloween Aug. 1.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Hallmark Keepsake Dreambook is out now. Ornament premiere is this weekend, July 11-12.
> Bath & Body Works Halloween Aug. 1.


BABW Halloween is 08/01? Wow, that is right around the corner!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> BABW Halloween is 08/01? Wow, that is right around the corner!


My BBW store told me that fall candles would be end of July!  

I really am looking forward to seeing what Yankee puts out this year. Love the idea of a good Christmas line. The stuff they tend to put out either runs too cutesy or way too serious. No happy medium.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> My BBW store told me that fall candles would be end of July!
> 
> I really am looking forward to seeing what Yankee puts out this year. Love the idea of a good Christmas line. The stuff they tend to put out either runs too cutesy or way too serious. No happy medium.


Lucy, you were reading my mind! I think the same thing about YC and Christmas! I sure would love for them to find something as addictive as the Boney Bunch for Christmastime; last year's selection really did nothing for me!


----------



## grim gravely

Kitty said:


> Hallmark Keepsake Dreambook is out now. Ornament premiere is this weekend, July 11-12.
> Bath & Body Works Halloween Aug. 1.


Fall candles do come out early but the Halloween items usually hit towards the end of August. Did they confirm that everything Halloween will be out August 1st?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, you were reading my mind! I think the same thing about YC and Christmas! I sure would love for them to find something as addictive as the Boney Bunch for Christmastime; last year's selection really did nothing for me!


I'd love some good snowmen, theirs tend to be too juvenile.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone, and Kitty, thank you so much for the info you were able to get from YC. 

I wanted to share what happened when I called them today. I didn't know Kitty was going to call, so I looked up their number and called the YC offices in MA this afternoon at work. The operator I spoke with was far less forthcoming than the person Kitty was fortunate enough to talk to. She would not confirm if there would be any BB's with their Halloween accessories AT ALL even thought I tried several times to wheedle it out of her. She didn't even want to tell me the release date until I told her I already knew it was Aug 29th. After that she would at least confirm the date. She also offered to send me a catalog, but when I asked if it would have the Halloween items in it, she told me no and that the Halloween items would not be out until October's catalog. This was an operator at the Flagship Mass store. So I guess I got the "B team" operator this afternoon. She was nice, but wouldn't budge on info other than to repeat that I needed to check back frequently to their website for news and updates. I got the distinct impression she was reading from a script. So I'm very glad Kitty was able to speak with someone a bit more helpful. Just goes to show you how two different employees can give such different spins on things.


----------



## Kitty

grim gravely said:


> Fall candles do come out early but the Halloween items usually hit towards the end of August. Did they confirm that everything Halloween will be out August 1st?


Manager of a BBW said that she would have Halloween things on Aug. 1. She did not say everything. I will try to find out more info.

Spookwolf, 
Sorry that you had a bad experience with YC Flagship, MA. 
The lady could not have been nicer to me & offered to send the Halloween catalog when it becomes availble in Aug.

Lady even had YC lookup info on the piece shown below. YC sent an email stating it is NOT a YC item.
A seller on Ebay had it listed as YC Incredible Mr. Bones 2014 but is not. There is no info on the back of item.


----------



## grim gravely

Kitty said:


> Manager of a BBW said that she would have Halloween things on Aug. 1. She did not say everything. I will try to find out more info.


Thanks 
I'm usually checking BBW around the end of July looking for the Halloween items. The haunted house luminary arrives early but the "bootique" items don't normally come out until late August. Hope they have their Halloween out earlier this year.


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> My BBW store told me that fall candles would be end of July!
> 
> I really am looking forward to seeing what Yankee puts out this year. Love the idea of a good Christmas line. The stuff they tend to put out either runs too cutesy or way too serious. No happy medium.


I wish they had better Christmas accessories too. The only one I can think of that I would like to see make a comeback would be the nutcracker line back in 2009, I think. We got a few of the pieces and wish we'd gotten the rest. At least they're pretty reasonably priced on Ebay when I went searching for pics just now.


----------



## VampKat

Kitty said:


> Hallmark Keepsake Dreambook is out now. Ornament premiere is this weekend, July 11-12.
> Bath & Body Works Halloween Aug. 1.


Yeah, Hallmark has done the "Christmas in July" thing as long as I can remember. It's the same thing with them, though. They sell like crazy that first week, to the collectors, but then they sit on it for months. And BBW is putting stuff out early this year! I remember having to stalk my store last year for when they finally did put their stuff out. Actually, I remember you guys finding stuff at your stores WAY before some of the stuff even hit mine. They finally got stuff in by the end of August. As with most other retailers. Like Williams Sonoma and Pottery Barn.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

VampKat said:


> Yeah, Hallmark has done the "Christmas in July" thing as long as I can remember. It's the same thing with them, though. They sell like crazy that first week, to the collectors, but then they sit on it for months. And BBW is putting stuff out early this year! I remember having to stalk my store last year for when they finally did put their stuff out. Actually, I remember you guys finding stuff at your stores WAY before some of the stuff even hit mine. They finally got stuff in by the end of August. As with most other retailers. Like Williams Sonoma and Pottery Barn.


I'm super excited about Williams-Sonoma and Pottery Barn this year, since I work there now! I've been waiting for any/all info to come out and nothing yet.


----------



## gloomycatt

I would love to see a boney reindeer!!! We already have Boney Claus :-D


----------



## VampKat

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm super excited about Williams-Sonoma and Pottery Barn this year, since I work there now! I've been waiting for any/all info to come out and nothing yet.


That's the way I feel about boney sometimes! Lol! Actually, about all new stuff, really. PB & WS can get some really great stuff. Last year, they didn't seem to have such great stuff, they really dialed it back. But the year before... I am almost ashamed to say how much money PB got from me. That stacked skull luminary they had... It's sitting in my room as we speak. Keep it out all year.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm glad you guys are keeping tabs on the releases for all the stores so we can get a heads up here on our thread!  Between the Hallmark Halloween ornaments, the Spooky Town at Michael's, and the Boney Bunch, I'll be very, very poor by the time July and August are over. I think I end up spending more on Halloween than I do on Christmas.


----------



## Gummy

I think the party is on August 29th, its called "The Witches Ball"


----------



## Spookywolf

Gummy said:


> I think the party is on August 29th, its called "The Witches Ball"


Welcome to the thread, Gummy. Yeah, we're all patiently waiting for the new Witchy themed release on the 29th. Hopefully we'll get some news soon on what pieces will be offered and how many new Boneys they'll have.


----------



## Kitty

In my area White Barn Candle Co. & Bath & Body Works are going to to be a combined in a new store location in mid July.
That is the why some Halloween items will start in Aug 1 & continue .
The other 2 Bath & Body Works stores will begin Halloween in late Aug.
YC is in the same mall. 
Let the bloodbath begin!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Hey guys, got a little B&BW dirt on the fall line up (from the Bath and Body Works News FB page)

Pumpkin Line : (ombre glass) (hopefully w/lids)

•Apple Pumpkin Pancake
•Coconut Pumpkin
•Pumpkin Pie
•Pumpkin Milkshake
•Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow
•Pumpkin Carmel Latte
+More to come in this collection

Harvest Collection :

•Autumn
•Buttercream Frosting
•Pumpkin Apple
•Marshmallow Fireside
+More to come

Fall Collection :

•Autumn Sky
•Beautiful Day
•Golden Cinnamon
•Sweater Weather 

























Also, Pier 1 and Kirkland now have their Halloween line-up available online--let the shopping begin!


----------



## grim gravely

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Hey guys, got a little B&BW dirt on the fall line up (from the Bath and Body Works News FB page)
> 
> Pumpkin Line : (ombre glass) (hopefully w/lids)
> 
> •Apple Pumpkin Pancake
> •Coconut Pumpkin
> •Pumpkin Pie
> •Pumpkin Milkshake
> •Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow
> •Pumpkin Carmel Latte
> +More to come in this collection
> 
> Harvest Collection :
> 
> •Autumn
> •Buttercream Frosting
> •Pumpkin Apple
> •Marshmallow Fireside
> +More to come
> 
> Fall Collection :
> 
> •Autumn Sky
> •Beautiful Day
> •Golden Cinnamon
> •Sweater Weather
> 
> View attachment 244964
> 
> 
> View attachment 244965
> 
> 
> View attachment 244966
> 
> 
> Also, Pier 1 and Kirkland now have their Halloween line-up available online--let the shopping begin!


Thanks for sharing the pictures of the new (non) pumpkin candles. 
I think it's safe to say that most of the bakery pumpkin candles aren't going to have much pumpkin in them just like past years. I do love them though. The pumpkin pie candle is my favorite and I hope that it makes it past the test phase. If they did that candle right, it could smell amazing. Since we are on the subject of BBW...stopped by the store today to check out the new poptails and destination candles. None of them were spectacular but I'll get a few before the grace period ends on the current coupon. 
Had to ask the sales associate again about when Halloween will be out and they told me the beginning of October...really???  I'll stick with the beginning of August date posted here and check back every week. No way would they wait until September to get the Halloween collection out. By October the holiday candles are out. 
Took a walk into YC since I was at the mall. All the fall candles and accessories are out. There are some nice things but I'm trying to save for the Halloween items. It seems like they are trying to push pure radiance again with the fall collection. I might be behind but I smelled Cotton Candy for the first time today and it seems to be a dupe of sugar flowers from last years pure radiance collection. Still, no one is talking boney bunch confirm that they are coming back this year. Maybe they were recently informed to start telling everyone that boneys will be back this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Took a walk into YC since I was at the mall. All the fall candles and accessories are out. There are some nice things but I'm trying to save for the Halloween items. Still, no one is talking boney bunch confirm that they are coming back this year. Maybe they were recently informed to start telling everyone that boneys will be back this year.


Sigh...and I can't help but think of how lovely the Hallmark ornament premier is. They give you a catalog beforehand so you have lots and lots of time to oogle and covet every single, stinking thing between those pages until your list grows from just 1 or 2 to almost a dozen. Then they go one further and let you a fill out a wish list and hand that to the store associates many weeks in advance, who then reserve each and every item you want and have it bagged and waiting for you when you arrive. No Ebay hoarders grabbing stuff away from you or cleaning out shelves before you can even make it to the front to see what's there. Close your eyes for a moment and imagine if Yankee offered this same stellar service on release day? You could go to the preview party without nerves and stress and actually eat a snack and enjoy the party. Ahhh...what a dream!


----------



## Spookywolf

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Hey guys, got a little B&BW dirt on the fall line up (from the Bath and Body Works News FB page)
> 
> Pumpkin Line : (ombre glass) (hopefully w/lids)
> 
> •Apple Pumpkin Pancake
> •Coconut Pumpkin
> •Pumpkin Pie
> •Pumpkin Milkshake
> •Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow
> •Pumpkin Carmel Latte
> +More to come in this collection
> 
> Harvest Collection :
> 
> •Autumn
> •Buttercream Frosting
> •Pumpkin Apple
> •Marshmallow Fireside
> +More to come
> 
> Fall Collection :
> 
> •Autumn Sky
> •Beautiful Day
> •Golden Cinnamon
> •Sweater Weather
> 
> View attachment 244964
> 
> 
> View attachment 244965
> 
> 
> View attachment 244966
> 
> 
> Also, Pier 1 and Kirkland now have their Halloween line-up available online--let the shopping begin!


AbysyntheMinded, thanks for the awesome updates. I've become a big B&BW fan since last year. The throw on their candles is SO much better than YC's candles have been lately. I fell in love with Sea Salt and Maple Popcorn scent last year. They were out when I went back to get more. I'm hoping to see that come back this year. Sure hope that falls in the "more to come" category!


----------



## pumpkinking30

Spookywolf said:


> Sigh...and I can't help but think of how lovely the Hallmark ornament premier is. They give you a catalog beforehand so you have lots and lots of time to oogle and covet every single, stinking thing between those pages until your list grows from just 1 or 2 to almost a dozen. Then they go one further and let you a fill out a wish list and hand that to the store associates many weeks in advance, who then reserve each and every item you want and have it bagged and waiting for you when you arrive. No Ebay hoarders grabbing stuff away from you or cleaning out shelves before you can even make it to the front to see what's there. Close your eyes for a moment and imagine if Yankee offered this same stellar service on release day? You could go to the preview party without nerves and stress and actually eat a snack and enjoy the party. Ahhh...what a dream!


I couldn't agree more. The Dreambook was a family tradition for my Mom and me for many years, we would get it in the mail, look it over forty or fifty times, make our lists and get ready to purchase our favorites. I fought the wishlist idea for awhile, thinking it would take some of the fun out of the release to have everything ready when I walked in (big mistake). I have lived close to the theme parks for a while now, and every event they do anymore consists of long lines and people trying to grab everything in sight. Having dealt with this, I don't need the thrill of the chase anymore. I like easy and fun (I wonder if some people remember when collecting used to be about fun and enjoying what you collect, not trying to grab as many as you can to sell on ebay?). When our Hallmark opens, there's always a line at the door, and there's several ebay sharks, but I don't have to worry because I know that what I wanted is already in the bag. It really does make it more enjoyable as I can look at the displays while others are grabbing and running. I've never understood why other companies that do popular releases like that haven't followed Hallmark's model.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> AbysyntheMinded, thanks for the awesome updates. I've become a big B&BW fan since last year. The throw on their candles is SO much better than YC's candles have been lately. I fell in love with Sea Salt and Maple Popcorn scent last year. They were out when I went back to get more. I'm hoping to see that come back this year. Sure hope that falls in the "more to come" category!


Someone on Facebook posted that she spotted these in her store and was not impressed. Hopefully these candle will have a great throw even though she said these hardly had any scent.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Someone on Facebook posted that she spotted these in her store and was not impressed. Hopefully these candle will have a great throw even though she said these hardly had any scent.


Here we go again.  Someone else is going to have to take one for the HF team this year in trying BABW candles first. I spent a small fortune last year, only for most of them to be a big disappointment. I have better things to do than spend time in YC and BABW this year returning duds of anything, especially since I am nearly an hour away from both of them. As long as Marshmallow Fireside returns, I'm good. I do have a few other favorites, that have been around awhile, which I hope return, as well. 

I am determined this year to keep my eye on the Halloween merchandise, and wait to see if the fall items are around later for coupons or clearance. Candles will also be taking a backseat this year. Too much is coming out at the same time, so unless I win the lottery (which I don't play, btw, LOL), I have to prioritize.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I received my other shipment today. Both pieces arrived in perfect shape. I now finally have all the bride and groom pieces.

Pumpkin Muffin, you were right. The Boney force is obviously strong with me. Here's hoping you and everyone else on this forum the same luck.

Also, YC moving the preview party until late August and giving us a catalog first makes so much sense. I figured that was what they had planned once they announced the August 29 date. In the past, once the initial preview party sales were through, there was a lag in sales for a month or so. This move should keep the Halloween sales rolling through the end of October. It's probably a wise business move for YC.


----------



## gloomycatt

I wonder how good the employee discount is at yc & bbw? Lol


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Someone on Facebook posted that she spotted these in her store and was not impressed. Hopefully these candle will have a great throw even though she said these hardly had any scent.


Ah man!  The ones I bought last year were awesome. The scent filled my whole house, even upstairs! I sure hope they haven't changed the formula. You know it's funny, I used to think that Yankee was deliberately cutting back on the amount of fragrance oil they used in their candles to save money. Sometimes you could hardly smell the scent in the same room the candle was in, even after hours of burning (not all scents, but some of the ones I bought I just couldn't get any scent from at all). I hope this doesn't mean B&BW's candles are going the same way. They used to be a sure bet for me.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Ah man!  The ones I bought last year were awesome. The scent filled my whole house, even upstairs! I sure hope they haven't changed the formula. You know it's funny, I used to think that Yankee was deliberately cutting back on the amount of fragrance oil they used in their candles to save money. Sometimes you could hardly smell the scent in the same room the candle was in, even after hours of burning (not all scents, but some of the ones I bought I just couldn't get any scent from at all). I hope this doesn't mean B&BW's candles are going the same way. They used to be a sure bet for me.


This is why I buy multiples of my favorite scents and try not to burn the last one in my collection. If a favorite is returning, I'll wait until I know it's the same and not a watered down version. This happened recently with Suntan...not a favorite of mine but that candle is loved by many. This years version was a light, watered down version of the original Suntan candle. Then there is the wick issue that has been a problem on many of this years candles. Candle issues, increase in price and the strict return policy makes me wait until the candles are reviewed by others first. 
Even though BBW candles have some issues, they still aren't as bad as Yankee's candles. I stocked up on tarts during the semi annual sale and already went through six tarts. Five out of those tarts had no scent at all, unless you were standing right next to the warmer. Disappointing that even the tarts are weak.


----------



## Lucy08

O


pumpkinking30 said:


> I couldn't agree more. The Dreambook was a family tradition for my Mom and me for many years, we would get it in the mail, look it over forty or fifty times, make our lists and get ready to purchase our favorites. I fought the wishlist idea for awhile, thinking it would take some of the fun out of the release to have everything ready when I walked in (big mistake). I have lived close to the theme parks for a while now, and every event they do anymore consists of long lines and people trying to grab everything in sight. Having dealt with this, I don't need the thrill of the chase anymore. I like easy and fun (I wonder if some people remember when collecting used to be about fun and enjoying what you collect, not trying to grab as many as you can to sell on ebay?). When our Hallmark opens, there's always a line at the door, and there's several ebay sharks, but I don't have to worry because I know that what I wanted is already in the bag. It really does make it more enjoyable as I can look at the displays while others are grabbing and running. I've never understood why other companies that do popular releases like that haven't followed Hallmark's model.


Yes yes yes! Love that I can go into Hallmark and fill out my list and not have to worry!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Here we go again.  Someone else is going to have to take one for the HF team this year in trying BABW candles first. I spent a small fortune last year, only for most of them to be a big disappointment. I have better things to do than spend time in YC and BABW this year returning duds of anything, especially since I am nearly an hour away from both of them. As long as Marshmallow Fireside returns, I'm good. I do have a few other favorites, that have been around awhile, which I hope return, as well.
> 
> I am determined this year to keep my eye on the Halloween merchandise, and wait to see if the fall items are around later for coupons or clearance. Candles will also be taking a backseat this year. Too much is coming out at the same time, so unless I win the lottery (which I don't play, btw, LOL), I have to prioritize.


 As long as there,is a sale and a coupon I will be first in line at BBW to buy new candles.  A few of the new ones sound really good! Hoping a couple from last year come back, too.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Oh geez, the eBay seller who is listing her whole collection posted the 2008 RIP tart warmer for $400. I noticed she reposted the $90 pirate at the exact same price after it didn't sell. This one isn't getting the hint.


I thought the same thing, Boo-urns! They were encouraged by the sale of Aunt Hilda. I figured someone would jump on her, and now, the seller figures it is only a matter of time, before the others sell too.


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> Oh geez, the eBay seller who is listing her whole collection posted the 2008 RIP tart warmer for $400. I noticed she reposted the $90 pirate at the exact same price after it didn't sell. This one isn't getting the hint.


Yikes!!!!! Hopefully no one pays that!


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> Oh geez, the eBay seller who is listing her whole collection posted the 2008 RIP tart warmer for $400. I noticed she reposted the $90 pirate at the exact same price after it didn't sell. This one isn't getting the hint.


I see she has listed one of the 08 boney bunches that I have been wanting. No way am I paying $149 for it...even if it is free shipping. 
Who is going to pay $140 for the ghost rider boney?


----------



## Kitty

Seller must forgot to add the decimal between the numbers..............


----------



## Lucy08

Witches hat jar topper for $95.....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Witches hat jar topper for $95.....


Where is all of the LSD? These YC sellers are high, and I don't just mean their prices!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Where is all of the LSD? These YC sellers are high, and I don't just mean their prices!


Seriously! There was also last years witches hand for $69.99!!!!!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Unbelievable...even at $100 Aunt Hilda was not laying down roots in this dojo. I thought I had seen it all until the $400 tart warmer popped up for our viewing pleasure. But it must be worth it because it is "Very, VHTF." I don't care if it very, very cooks, cleans, and takes out the trash--that seller is very, very out of her mind.


----------



## grim gravely

Just noticed that $600 pet cemetery has a lot of watchers. Hopefully it's people watching in amusement and no one really serious about purchasing at that price.


----------



## chuckym70

Anyone ever hear of a large Yankee Candle Pillar candle called Black Magic? I dont know if its Boney related. It has spider webs al over it. I found it today in my local outlet. The cashier had no idea what it was. didnt se it on ebay. Any bit of info would be great


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Just curious. Has anyone seen this fall YC item in the store: Autumn Inspirations Falling Leaves Lantern Hanging? It is #1349268, and a Wax Melts Warmer of some sort. The picture is still not up online, and I am curious what it looks like. I asked YC a question, basically saying that I would like for them to load the stock photograph.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just curious. Has anyone seen this fall YC item in the store: Autumn Inspirations Falling Leaves Lantern Hanging? It is #1349268, and a Wax Melts Warmer of some sort. The picture is still not up online, and I am curious what it looks like. I asked YC a question, basically saying that I would like for them to load the stock photograph.


If it's what I think it is (can't tell, the website does not have a picture) I did see it at the store. It's basically the same front porch scene with leaves and pumpkins as last year with the hanging tart warming. It may be a bit different this year but judging by the name, that's what it is.


----------



## grim gravely

It looks similar this this one...I believe it's a different design this year. I just glanced at it for a few moments but I did like it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> It looks similar this this one...I believe it's a different design this year. I just glanced at it for a few moments but I did like it.


Here's the description:

About This Collection

Pressed leaves—one with a heart cutout—show your love of fall. Beautiful scroll top with oak leaf motif, hinged door and hanging wax melt holder. Use with an unscented tea light candle and enjoy your favorite fall fragrance Tarts® wax melt.

I'm a little thrown off by the hinged door? I don't think the doors in past versions have opened?


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Here's the description:
> 
> About This Collection
> 
> Pressed leaves—one with a heart cutout—show your love of fall. Beautiful scroll top with oak leaf motif, hinged door and hanging wax melt holder. Use with an unscented tea light candle and enjoy your favorite fall fragrance Tarts® wax melt.
> 
> I'm a little thrown off by the hinged door? I don't think the doors in past versions have opened?


The design this year is different for sure.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Boo-urns said:


> Now there is a $375 organ player. I think eBay sellers are trying to outdo themselves with crazy, or they think that Boney collectors are complete suckers.


This one takes the cake! I bought two original 2009 organ players last year, new-in-box, for something like $80 shipped. I'm thinking about putting up my 2009 Captain Maca pirate with a "Buy It Now" for $750. What the hell! Let's all get eBay crazy!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Here's Captain Maca, for those of you who like pictures. He is one of my favorities for sure!


----------



## weenbaby

I saw that people were finding autumn scents in B&BW on clearance... 
Guys I'm getting impatient here. I love fall and winter (I love the cold) and all this Fall stuff being released ridiculously early is making me excited. 
I had to crack this open...








I'm PRAYING that B&BW releases their cinnamon raisin cookie. I doubt it but I can hope.


----------



## grim gravely

weenbaby said:


> I saw that people were finding autumn scents in B&BW on clearance...
> Guys I'm getting impatient here. I love fall and winter (I love the cold) and all this Fall stuff being released ridiculously early is making me excited.
> I had to crack this open...
> View attachment 245104
> 
> 
> I'm PRAYING that B&BW releases their cinnamon raisin cookie. I doubt it but I can hope.


Someone posted a video on youtube with first impressions of most of the new fall test candles from bath and body works.


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> Now there is a $375 organ player. I think eBay sellers are trying to outdo themselves with crazy, or they think that Boney collectors are complete suckers.


I'd almost consider selling mine for that price! Holy cow!!!!


----------



## Kitty

This from last year:
Eye Phone talking to DDG who’s standing on street corner when Boney & Clyde racing by having just robbed Dead Inn Hotel. They swerved to miss the Ghoul bus as the Taxi crashed into the Pet Cemetery where the Horse Hearse, Skeleton Hearse & Motorcycle led the funeral procession. Six Feet Under was burying the Coffin Guy. It was a small funeral, and being a womanizer, Umbrella Lady, Spider lady, Mother with Baby & Gothic Farmer were in attendance. Organ Player played & Pelvis sang. The Grim Reaper finally had its revenge. Film at 11.

Today the Boney vehicles are going to have a bumper car race brought to you by EBAY PI RATES INSURANCE.
The race has been postponed due to train derailment. 
Boneys are still to have a Afterlife Party later tonight at the Pet Cemetery. Scaring the Living Daylights will be the theme. The Afterlife will be playing along BB Band featuring Pelvis & DDG singers.
A ghoul time will be had by all. Dead right! Have a ghoul nite!
Enjoy videio Swamp Witch by Jim Stanford. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB0SxXTR_UI


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> The design this year is different for sure.


YC is working on updating the photos. They have one uploaded, even though the preview picture isn't there yet:









I love metal pieces, but I don't know what I think of this. At $29.99, maybe on clearance???


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> YC is working on updating the photos. They have one uploaded, even though the preview picture isn't there yet:
> 
> View attachment 245112
> 
> 
> I love metal pieces, but I don't know what I think of this. At $29.99, maybe on clearance???


That's not the one I saw but that makes sense for the price listed.

edit- The piece I saw was a completely different piece. Sorry, wasn't much help but glad they did send you the picture finally.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The seller is at it again with the 2008 Enter If You Dare tealight holder, with a BIN of $149.99.  I finally had the gumption to message her; Boo-urns, this is for you:

Hello there, and good day to you. I am a member of a Boney Bunch collector's group, and while we have been enjoying watching you post your lovely collection, we are surprised at how high your asking price is for them. Do you have any intentions of lowering your prices in the future? Thank you so very much for your time, and have a wonderful, blessed day.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The seller is at it again with the 2008 Enter If You Dare tealight holder, with a BIN of $149.99.  I finally had the gumption to message her; Boo-urns, this is for you:
> 
> Hello there, and good day to you. I am a member of a Boney Bunch collector's group, and while we have been enjoying watching you post your lovely collection, we are surprised at how high your asking price is for them. Do you have any intentions of lowering your prices in the future? Thank you so very much for your time, and have a wonderful, blessed day.


Repeats F5 and hopes for $25 boney bunches  (refresh refresh refresh) lol


----------



## witchyone

Getting my Grandin Road Halloween email today made me realize I haven't popped over here in a while. Hello, everyone! 

Looks like eBay has been a mixed bag, very sorry to see those broken pieces (but I'm glad the seller turned it around.) I'm trying to stay off it because I end up spending way too much. 

I'm very glad to see mentions of our heroes Sean M. and the Boney Bandit! The Boney Bandit was the best part of the buildup to the preview party last year.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> YC is working on updating the photos. They have one uploaded, even though the preview picture isn't there yet:
> 
> View attachment 245112
> 
> 
> I love metal pieces, but I don't know what I think of this. At $29.99, maybe on clearance???


It's very pretty, but to me it's better suited for a large pillar candle or a large jar.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> It's very pretty, but to me it's better suited for a large pillar candle or a large jar.


You are right, it does look like it's suited for a jar or pillar candle. Maybe they made it a tart warmer to bring the price up.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Pumpkin, you are amazing, haha. I wonder if the seller will respond. I saw that she listed the mother and baby carriage for $200 BIN - I guess she's ignoring you, because that is high like everything else!


Here's her reply:

Hi, thank you for looking at my Boney Bunch collection. Yes, I may come down on prices depending on how the collection market is going. The higher priced items are VHTF.
Have a great day!

Make sure to pay attention to the highER priced items comment, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> You are right, it does look like it's suited for a jar or pillar candle. Maybe they made it a tart warmer to bring the price up.


The design is pretty bizarre to me. I guess I need to see it in person. Has YC ever combined a lantern and wax warmer together before?


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Okay, I NEED to stop looking at eBay. There is now another seller who is listing a lot of pieces at high prices too. Maybe they're seeing other high prices listed, thinking that they're the market rate, and it's a snowball effect now? There is another RIP tart warmer listed for $350 now - the seller put in the description that it doesn't include the tart. Lol.


I can always message the seller and ask if she will change her mind, and include a tart for FREE with the asking price, LOL!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boo-urns said:


> There is another RIP tart warmer listed for $350 now - the seller put in the description that it doesn't include the tart. Lol.


The tart would be an extra $50.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

So, while I am not feeling that there are many "must have" pieces from YC's fall lineup this year, I found a picture of the one Scenterpiece I was looking at lit up on YC's FB page:









Any thoughts?


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> Okay, I NEED to stop looking at eBay. There is now another seller who is listing a lot of pieces at high prices too. Maybe they're seeing other high prices listed, thinking that they're the market rate, and it's a snowball effect now? There is another RIP tart warmer listed for $350 now - the seller put in the description that it doesn't include the tart. Lol.


You and me both! It only makes me mad! I am in the market for a couple Christmas lego's and it's the same exact problem as Boney Bunch.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So, while I am not feeling that there are many "must have" pieces from YC's fall lineup this year, I found a picture of the one Scenterpiece I was looking at lit up on YC's FB page:
> 
> View attachment 245123
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


Very pretty! However, I have issues with most of the scenterpieces. Is it a candle or is it grandmas ashes????


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Very pretty! However, I have issues with most of the scenterpieces. Is it a candle or is it grandmas ashes????


I don't know! Do Grandma's ashes smell like Crisp Morning Air? LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know! Do Grandma's ashes smell like Crisp Morning Air? LOL!


Really can't answer that, grandma is sealed up tight!


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So, while I am not feeling that there are many "must have" pieces from YC's fall lineup this year, I found a picture of the one Scenterpiece I was looking at lit up on YC's FB page:
> 
> View attachment 245123
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


I kinda like that. But I already have 1 scenterpiece warmer, and have trouble justifying enough $5 cups to keep it filled*.

ETA: I also think I would like it better if it were orange. 

*Actually, I usually empty the cup out and put 2 tarts in, which I guess does defeat part of the easy change-ness of it. But it does boost the scent throw on the tarts.


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> You and me both! It only makes me mad! I am in the market for a couple Christmas lego's and it's the same exact problem as Boney Bunch.


Ooh, which Christmas Lego pieces are you on the lookout for? We're big into Lego too, it's a decor theme for us haha. I often wonder what people think when they come to visit and we have Lego sets all over the place, but whatever.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I kinda like that. But I already have 1 scenterpiece warmer, and have trouble justifying enough $5 cups to keep it filled*.
> 
> ETA: I also think I would like it better if it were orange.
> 
> *Actually, I usually empty the cup out and put 2 tarts in, which I guess does defeat part of the easy change-ness of it. But it does boost the scent throw on the tarts.


Does using two tarts work well, Sanura? I have several Scenterpieces, but not many cups. I do have a boatload of tarts, though!


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Does using two tarts work well, Sanura? I have several Scenterpieces, but not many cups. I do have a boatload of tarts, though!


I kind of break them into pieces, and they take longer to melt than the scenterpiece cups, or 1 tart in a regular warmer, but I think it has a larger throw.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> Ooh, which Christmas Lego pieces are you on the lookout for? We're big into Lego too, it's a decor theme for us haha. I often wonder what people think when they come to visit and we have Lego sets all over the place, but whatever.


I have always wanted a Christmas village, but nothing ever suited my personality until last years Lego set. I fell in love the the christmas market, that merry go round did me in! So of course now I need ALL the previous village sets. A lot like collecting Boneys, trying to back collect is near impossible with out breaking the bank.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, the seller with old Uncle Olaf is taking FOREVER to get this transaction fixed. I am now able to escalate the case, but I have heard from her with conflicting messages twice this week. Basically, I didn't know if she wanted me to send it back, or keep it, getting a refund either way. Now, after telling me to keep it, and refund anyway, she writes me back and tells me she wants it shipped back to her. Apparently, a friend of hers now wants it, and since it belonged to her deceased mother, she wants to try and get the piece to her. I told her to call eBay for help with a prepaid label; there is no way I am paying out another dime with communication as poor as hers! Besides, there is no guarantee that I can get shipping refunded after the fact, and from what I understand, eBay cannot force a seller to refund return shipping charges, when a pre-paid label through them isn't used. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

One of the problems with eBay these days, is that the experienced sellers have all been run off through their poor business practices, leaving inexperienced sellers, who have no idea what they are doing, and what I call lack of "Seller Etiquette."


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you're having trouble, Pumpkin. I have never shipped an item back to an eBay seller without a pre-paid shipping label, which I understand is deducted from the seller's account by eBay. I wouldn't think that the seller has any obligation to refund shipping if a pre-paid label isn't used.


I would think so too. Think of this. What power does eBay/PayPal have over any transaction? Just the fact that it went through PayPal in the first place! If no such transaction exists, then who can force a seller to refund for return shipping? Yes, sellers should keep their word, upon receipt of the item back to them, in the condition in which it was received by the buyer. But, neither eBay nor PayPal can refund a charge that doesn't already exist in a seller's account. The seller can only be forced to refund my $45 payment. Unless a prepaid label is used, I do not see how eBay can recover return fees for the buyer.


----------



## Spookywolf

chuckym70 said:


> Anyone ever hear of a large Yankee Candle Pillar candle called Black Magic? I dont know if its Boney related. It has spider webs al over it. I found it today in my local outlet. The cashier had no idea what it was. didnt se it on ebay. Any bit of info would be great


 Hi chuckym70! If I haven't already welcomed you to the thread, then Welcome!  I haven't heard of Black Magic as a YC scent, though I do like the name. If you found it at a YC Outlet, then it's probably one of their older retired scents. Let us know how you like it. 



Lucy08 said:


> Very pretty! However, I have issues with most of the scenterpieces. Is it a candle or is it grandmas ashes????


OMG, Lucy! You had me spewing my diet coke all over the place when I read that, LOLOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi Guys, trying to catch back up. Had to chime in on the shock of seeing the latest Ebay prices. Things have gotten WAY out of hand over there in crazy land. I've given up back-collecting until the craze is over or people come back to their senses. 

About those tarts....I don't own a scenterpiece (probably won't now - thanks Lucy! ) but I do use my electric tart warmer and I love that thing. Was wondering for those that just use regular tarts, how many uses you typically get out of yours? Mine are lucky to get two times of melting before the scent dims enough that I don't smell it any more. Maybe it's the scents I'm buying.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Guys, trying to catch back up. Had to chime in on the shock of seeing the latest Ebay prices. Things have gotten WAY out of hand over there in crazy land. I've given up back-collecting until the craze is over or people come back to their senses.
> 
> About those tarts....I don't own a scenterpiece (probably won't now - thanks Lucy! ) but I do use my electric tart warmer and I love that thing. Was wondering for those that just use regular tarts, how many uses you typically get out of yours? Mine are lucky to get two times of melting before the scent dims enough that I don't smell it any more. Maybe it's the scents I'm buying.


I get a few hours per tart, LOL; I like them STRONG.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Hi chuckym70! If I haven't already welcomed you to the thread, then Welcome!  I haven't heard of Black Magic as a YC scent, though I do like the name. If you found it at a YC Outlet, then it's probably one of their older retired scents. Let us know how you like it.
> 
> 
> OMG, Lucy! You had me spewing my diet coke all over the place when I read that, LOLOL!



Sorry about that! . You will never look at them the same now! Hahahaha!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Guys, trying to catch back up. Had to chime in on the shock of seeing the latest Ebay prices. Things have gotten WAY out of hand over there in crazy land. I've given up back-collecting until the craze is over or people come back to their senses.
> 
> About those tarts....I don't own a scenterpiece (probably won't now - thanks Lucy! ) but I do use my electric tart warmer and I love that thing. Was wondering for those that just use regular tarts, how many uses you typically get out of yours? Mine are lucky to get two times of melting before the scent dims enough that I don't smell it any more. Maybe it's the scents I'm buying.


Again, very sorry! Well, only a little sorry..... . I use my tarts any where from 4 to six times before tossing them out. I tend to get tired of the smell before they stop smelling. I also use an electric tart warmer, but I don't let it run for more than a couple of hours. Maybe that's why mine last so long?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, the seller with old Uncle Olaf is taking FOREVER to get this transaction fixed. I am now able to escalate the case, but I have heard from her with conflicting messages twice this week. Basically, I didn't know if she wanted me to send it back, or keep it, getting a refund either way. Now, after telling me to keep it, and refund anyway, she writes me back and tells me she wants it shipped back to her. Apparently, a friend of hers now wants it, and since it belonged to her deceased mother, she wants to try and get the piece to her. I told her to call eBay for help with a prepaid label; there is no way I am paying out another dime with communication as poor as hers! Besides, there is no guarantee that I can get shipping refunded after the fact, and from what I understand, eBay cannot force a seller to refund return shipping charges, when a pre-paid label through them isn't used. Any thoughts?


What a pain!!!!! I'm fuzzy on the rules, I have never heard of the pre paid returned labels you guys are talking about. If she wants it back (her story is super bizarre) hopefully you won't have to pay to send it to her,


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Sorry about that! . You will never look at them the same now! Hahahaha!


The same can be said about a lot of Hobby Lobby's decor. 
I'm about to give up on the tarts...bought a ton at semi annual sale and I'm going through them fast because most of them hardly have any smell. No wonder they were only forty four cents each.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Guys, trying to catch back up. Had to chime in on the shock of seeing the latest Ebay prices. Things have gotten WAY out of hand over there in crazy land. I've given up back-collecting until the craze is over or people come back to their senses.
> 
> About those tarts....I don't own a scenterpiece (probably won't now - thanks Lucy! ) but I do use my electric tart warmer and I love that thing. Was wondering for those that just use regular tarts, how many uses you typically get out of yours? Mine are lucky to get two times of melting before the scent dims enough that I don't smell it any more. Maybe it's the scents I'm buying.


I can get a few days out of some scents if they're strong, such as apple pumpkin or vanilla cupcake, but some I can't even smell to begin with. =/ It's a gamble with new scents. Has anyone else tried cotton candy? I really like it, but it smells almost exactly like BBW's vanilla bean noel, so every time I melt one I feel like I should be saving it for Christmas haha.


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> I have always wanted a Christmas village, but nothing ever suited my personality until last years Lego set. I fell in love the the christmas market, that merry go round did me in! So of course now I need ALL the previous village sets. A lot like collecting Boneys, trying to back collect is near impossible with out breaking the bank.


We got the winter village cottage back in 2012 but haven't picked up any since  I did like the one last year, we just had a lot of other stuff going on so didn't end up getting it. =/


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> I can get a few days out of some scents if they're strong, such as apple pumpkin or vanilla cupcake, but some I can't even smell to begin with. =/ It's a gamble with new scents. Has anyone else tried cotton candy? I really like it, but it smells almost exactly like BBW's vanilla bean noel, so every time I melt one I feel like I should be saving it for Christmas haha.


I have cotton candy in the tart and haven't burned it yet. Is it strong? Maybe I'll try it next.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> I have cotton candy in the tart and haven't burned it yet. Is it strong? Maybe I'll try it next.


It's not super strong, but it's got a pretty good throw to it.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> It's not super strong, but it's got a pretty good throw to it.


Thanks, I'll try it now. 
I have a collection of multiples that I will be returning and didn't want to open and waste a cotton candy tart if it had no throw.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Thanks, I'll try it now.
> I have a collection of multiples that I will be returning and didn't want to open and waste a cotton candy tart if it had no throw.


Grim, you could always save your duplicates and try melting them in with other scents to make combinations. I love mixing the caramel and apple tarts in my warmer together, especially during the Fall/Halloween season. There's a whole list of cool combinations you can try. I had that saved in a file somewhere. I'll see if I can dig that up and post it here for everyone.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Grim, you could always save your duplicates and try melting them in with other scents to make combinations. I love mixing the caramel and apple tarts in my warmer together, especially during the Fall/Halloween season. There's a whole list of cool combinations you can try. I had that saved in a file somewhere. I'll see if I can dig that up and post it here for everyone.


That's a good idea...i'll try that.


----------



## gloomycatt

Speaking of ebay, there was a balloon head for $70 plus shipping or best offer. So my offer was declined (of course) and now she's listing it for $140...


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> I guess the seller's crazy reasoning was, "I got an offer - now I'll double the price!" Because that makes sense.


Maybe she's friends with that other seller and she tipped her off that raising the price will get the item to sell. 
Let's see if the seller changes it to VHTF.


----------



## gloomycatt

And suddenly there will be a one of a kind paint job on it too...


----------



## Lucy08

gloomycatt said:


> Speaking of ebay, there was a balloon head for $70 plus shipping or best offer. So my offer was declined (of course) and now she's listing it for $140...


What is wrong with people??? Greed, I guess.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I thought the same thing, Boo-urns! They were encouraged by the sale of Aunt Hilda. I figured someone would jump on her, and now, the seller figures it is only a matter of time, before the others sell too.


I must have missed this one. What did Hilda sell for on that auction? I really hope people aren't crazy enough to pay those inflated prices!


----------



## Mourning Glory

gloomycatt said:


> And suddenly there will be a one of a kind paint job on it too...


Speaking of one of a kind paint jobs, I see the farmer couple missing a mouth is down to $80 OBO. Hmm I just don't understand why no one snatched up their "rare error."


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I must have missed this one. What did Hilda sell for on that auction? I really hope people aren't crazy enough to pay those inflated prices!


She sold for $100.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> What is wrong with people??? Greed, I guess.


I don't think I've ever seen it this bad on prices. I don't mind paying a nominal mark up for older pieces. I do get the point of making a little profit on Ebay. But what this year's crop of nut-jobs are trying to pull is just flat out ridiculous. Some of the items are from sellers with little to no feedback too, so that makes me wonder if they had a bad track record and decided to create a different account/name to hide past problems. Uh-uh, no way. For what they're charging on some of those pieces you could go out and buy some nice diamond jewelry or a really decent surround-sound system for the home entertainment room. Who wasn't watching the door when the loonies escaped?


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I don't think I've ever seen it this bad on prices. I don't mind paying a nominal mark up for older pieces. I do get the point of making a little profit on Ebay. But what this year's crop of nut-jobs are trying to pull is just flat out ridiculous. Some of the items are from sellers with little to no feedback too, so that makes me wonder if they had a bad track record and decided to create a different account/name to hide past problems. Uh-uh, no way. For what they're charging on some of those pieces you could go out and buy some nice diamond jewelry or a really decent surround-sound system for the home entertainment room. Who wasn't watching the door when the loonies escaped?


100% agree!!!!!! You expect to pay a little more on eBay but not $160 for an item that retailed at $7.99. 

Wasn't my turn to watch the door......


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I don't think I've ever seen it this bad on prices. I don't mind paying a nominal mark up for older pieces. I do get the point of making a little profit on Ebay. But what this year's crop of nut-jobs are trying to pull is just flat out ridiculous. Some of the items are from sellers with little to no feedback too, so that makes me wonder if they had a bad track record and decided to create a different account/name to hide past problems. Uh-uh, no way. For what they're charging on some of those pieces you could go out and buy some nice diamond jewelry or a really decent surround-sound system for the home entertainment room. Who wasn't watching the door when the loonies escaped?


Agreed. It's frustrating. I have a handful of boneys that I still need. (I'll have to sit down with the stamp sheets and figure out how many.) But these prices are insane. I used to overlook the crazy sellers and buy another piece that I needed for a reasonable price, but pickings are getting slim. It's getting to the point that I may just have to accept that back collecting isn't going to happen any time soon. I can only hope for reissues to drive down some of these prices.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Agreed. It's frustrating. I have a handful of boneys that I still need. (I'll have to sit down with the stamp sheets and figure out how many.) But these prices are insane. I used to overlook the crazy sellers and buy another piece that I needed for a reasonable price, but pickings are getting slim. It's getting to the point that I may just have to accept that back collecting isn't going to happen any time soon. I can only hope for reissues to drive down some of these prices.


Me too. I have definitely put back-collecting on hold for now. I still have this feeling that Yankee may re-release some, if not all, of the 2008 line for a 10 year anniversary. They pulled out the 08 bride and groom for their 5 yr, plus 3 (I think) other popular pieces, so it's almost a given that we'll see some of these older pieces again at reasonable store prices.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

This Uncle Olaf return is turning into a real PITA. I was finally able to escalate the case this morning (5 business days later, instead of 3), typed in what I had to say, and received an INTERNAL ERROR. After calling eBay customer support, I was informed that I would be sent a prepaid return label, to ship the item back to the seller for refund. All I received was a decision in the case, informing me that I have to ship the item back to the seller, blah, blah, blah, for the refund, with NO PREPAID LABEL! I call eBay back, and have been round and round with their operators. Now, I am supposedly going to get the prepaid label, within A FEW HOURS, after the request is sent to a supervisor for review. 

I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND to anyone here, before purchasing anything on eBay, to make sure that your seller has experience, and check their overall feedback carefully, before buying. Should you receive an item SNAD, as I did, it appears, that while eBay can definitely force a seller to refund your original purchase price, refunding return shipping is an entirely different matter, without concrete parameters.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And, in the sentiments of many members here, between the price gouging, broken and defective Boneys, and PITA eBay sellers, I have had enough for now. I am focusing on saving for the Halloween premier. I am pretty sure I will find something I like at the party, where the only person that will prevent it from arriving home the way I found it will be ME.


----------



## Kitty

I found this online.
DIY: YC JAR CANDLE "NO SCENT THROW" MY SOLUTION & IT WORKS!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7b9IYgRNTY


----------



## sanura03

Kitty said:


> I found this online.
> DIY: YC JAR CANDLE "NO SCENT THROW" MY SOLUTION & IT WORKS!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7b9IYgRNTY


I use a candle lamp on my jars. They go a bit quicker, but it does boost the scent throw, and I don't have to worry about an open flame with all the kids and animals running around. I'm too lazy for the melting them down for tarts method haha.


----------



## Lucy08

Pier 1 has their stuff online, in stores starting 8/3. My two top picks.....

http://www.pier1.com/Skeleton-Face-Crackle-Votive-Holder/2925599,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween

http://www.pier1.com/Halloween-Crackle-LED---4x6/2934938,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Me too. I have definitely put back-collecting on hold for now. I still have this feeling that Yankee may re-release some, if not all, of the 2008 line for a 10 year anniversary. They pulled out the 08 bride and groom for their 5 yr, plus 3 (I think) other popular pieces, so it's almost a given that we'll see some of these older pieces again at reasonable store prices.


I hope you're right! I would love a re-release of some of the older stuff. I refuse to pay the current eBay prices!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Pier 1 has their stuff online, in stores starting 8/3. My two top picks.....
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/Skeleton-Face-Crackle-Votive-Holder/2925599,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/Halloween-Crackle-LED---4x6/2934938,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween


ahhhh, I love that crackle jar with the ravens on it. So pretty!


----------



## Dynamite23

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome to the thread, Gummy. Yeah, we're all patiently waiting for the new Witchy themed release on the 29th. Hopefully we'll get some news soon on what pieces will be offered and how many new Boneys they'll have.


Hi everyone, 

I feel awful I'm so bad at keeping up with this forum-I scroll a few times a month to see the convo but apparently I always miss when we discuss the BB release date, when is it for 2015?


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> I use a candle lamp on my jars. They go a bit quicker, but it does boost the scent throw, and I don't have to worry about an open flame with all the kids and animals running around. I'm too lazy for the melting them down for tarts method haha.


My electric tart warmer has a removable dish so that you can put candle jars on the bottom plate as well. I usually do this when my jars get down to that bottom 1/2" of wax that you can't get to light anymore. At least I feel like I'm getting my money's worth out of the candle before I have to throw it away.


----------



## Spookywolf

Dynamite23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I feel awful I'm so bad at keeping up with this forum-I scroll a few times a month to see the convo but apparently I always miss when we discuss the BB release date, when is it for 2015?


It's set for August 29th - last Saturday of the month.


----------



## Dynamite23

That seems really late, I know the last few years it was mid July


----------



## Spookywolf

Dynamite23 said:


> That seems really late, I know the last few years it was mid July


Sadly yes. It was always traditionally the first Saturday in August, but they pushed it back this year. YC's new ownership wants to change things a bit. That's also why the word is that they won't be featuring the Boney Bunch as heavily as they have in years past. They want to focus more on their other Halloween items. It's been confirmed that there will still be Boneys, but we don't know how many just yet. Guess we'll just have to hang in there a few more weeks this time.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Woohooo, Halloween is popping up everywhere! First online at Pier 1 and Kirklands, and now the spooks and creepy crawlies are coming out of the woodwork at Michael's!!! I know it's only July, but I can't help but be excited--love it!


----------



## Spookywolf

So with Hallmark having their Halloween ornaments out tomorrow, and Michael's due to have their Spooky Town out any minute, I'm going to be very poor and very, very soon! I never thought I'd hear myself say this, but I'm almost glad that YC pushed their BB release back a few weeks to give me another paycheck or two to catch up and breathe before the next big splurge! (Please don't throw food at me! )


----------



## weenbaby

Spookywolf said:


> So with Hallmark having their Halloween ornaments out tomorrow, and Michael's due to have their Spooky Town out any minute, I'm going to be very poor and very, very soon! I never thought I'd hear myself say this, but I'm almost glad that YC pushed their BB release back a few weeks to give me another paycheck or two to catch up and breathe before the next big splurge! (Please don't throw food at me! )


I'm glad it's later as well. For me September is the beginning of Fall and I DO like when holidays coincide with their seasons. It kind of bummed me out when they would release at the beginning of August and I would have all my boneys and I really couldn't heavily decorate until October. 

I'm getting SO excited though. I seriously need to hit up some yard sales to get decorations. I'm a budget weener 

I know I had a question to ask about the release but I totally forgot what it was


----------



## Kitty

WITCH'S BALL PREVIEW PARTY 50 DAYS TO GO
from BONEYBUNCH LOVE


----------



## Chelsiestein

Ah man, that is so far away!


----------



## Chelsiestein

I don't remember what year they gave out these Witches Brew candles free with purchase; but I have had one sitting in a cupboard and felt today was a good day to light it. My hubby doesn't care for the fragrance and is at work, so why not! Can't wait for the Witch's Ball!


----------



## Lucy08

Chelsiestein said:


> Ah man, that is so far away!


Yes it is!!!!! We are all going to be out of money by the end of August with everyone else putting Halloween out the beginning of the month.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> Someone posted a picture of the Witches Ball invites on BBL - there is no Boney picture or even mention of Boneys :
> 
> View attachment 245260


Annnddddd, all stuff we have seen and have already.


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> Annnddddd, all stuff we have seen and have already.


I knoooow. Bah, what a let down!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow.  I was hoping that YC would have had at least a TINY portion of the Preview Party flyer dedicated to the Boney Bunch.  While I still believe there will be Boneys this year, it is obvious the direction that Jarden is heading in.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Boo-urns said:


> Someone posted a picture of the Witches Ball invites on BBL - there is no Boney picture or even mention of Boneys :
> 
> View attachment 245260


Boooooo! A Happy Halloween candle they've been selling (poorly) for the last couple years now and the same witch stuff from last year. NOT. INPRESSED. Hopefully a full Halloween catalog with our precious Boney Bunch line is forthcoming. I will be furious if they discontinue the line. Furious enough not to shop there ever again!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Yes it is!!!!! We are all going to be out of money by the end of August with everyone else putting Halloween out the beginning of the month.


I couldn't have said it better myself, Lucy! I already have an item scoped out from Grandin Road, and I am thinking about a few things from Pier One and Kirklands. And, I know when things start coming into TJ Maxx, there is going to be a bunch that I want. So far, all YC is doing, by delaying the unveiling of their Halloween line, is making it to where other stores reap more sales, from the money I will be spending.

P.S. Forgot BABW! Here's to hoping they outdo the Bootique from last year!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

There was a comment posted on BBL's FB page: don't know but was told by a Yankee Candle employee today that she has seen black & white photos of the new line up already. She said every year now they will bring back a piece from previous years too.

So, while the PP flyer is disappointing for us Boney Lovers, it appears YC still knows where their bread is buttered.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There was a comment posted on BBL's FB page: don't know but was told by a Yankee Candle employee today that she has seen black & white photos of the new line up already. She said every year now they will bring back a piece from previous years too.
> 
> So, while the PP flyer is disappointing for us Boney Lovers, it appears YC still knows where their bread is buttered.


Hopefully they bring back a good piece and not BoneWhite. Again.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself, Lucy! I already have an item scoped out from Grandin Road, and I am thinking about a few things from Pier One and Kirklands. And, I know when things start coming into TJ Maxx, there is going to be a bunch that I want. So far, all YC is doing, by delaying the unveiling of their Halloween line, is making it to where other stores reap more sales, from the money I will be spending.
> 
> P.S. Forgot BABW! Here's to hoping they outdo the Bootique from last year!


I am looking forward to HomeGoods more than Yankee this year. Wonder what the deal is, re-real sing all the stuff from last year with no mention of the Boney's. Makes me worry that we really won't see anything new.


----------



## grim gravely

Is that the best they can do with that preview party flyer? 
Every item on that fly was available last year...most stores in my area still had that candle, witches hands & hat topper up until Halloween. Those items weren't really flying off the shelves even though they may have been sold out online a few times. 
If they wanted to create excitement for the preview party, they could have at least added the witches boots to the flyer...makes me think they will be in short supply again this year. What a disappointing flyer for a year they want to change direction with "new" items. 
Unless somebody is new to the collection, I can't see that flyer causing much hype for their Halloween line. Hopefully there will be a few boney bunches offered this year and please don't bring back "eye phone" or "dying to see you". Let's have some re-releases from 2008 or 2009. Heck, just go ahead and re-release the entire 2008 line...guaranteed sales. Please don't release that tired mansion again this year with a witches hotel sign in front and and cutout of the witches boot greeting everyone at the door.


----------



## Kitty

Witch's Ball flyer shows hat maybe the boots will be back, too!


----------



## Lucy08

Kitty said:


> Witch's Ball flyer shows hat maybe the boots will be back, too!


I thought I saw something somewhere that said they were bringing back the boots. May have been on BBL Facebook, I just can't remember.


----------



## Spookywolf

Wow. I'm surprised they are featuring repeat items on the flyer. I thought they'd at least feature a new item to generate interest. When they were featuring the Boneys we always got a new piece to get excited over. This is a bit disappointing and makes me wonder about what they have planned for this year's preview party. So far it's no bells and whistles. I'd say their sales and marketing dept needs to be fired, but that sounds mean. Let's just say they need some help.  We could come up with a better promotion than that! Well, at least news is starting to break. We have a report of an eye witness to the black and white photos and now the flyer. Hopefully we'll get some leaked pics soon. Let's keep our fingers crossed for some fun new pieces and at least a few Boneys thrown in there, even if they're taking a back seat.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Wow. I'm surprised they are featuring repeat items on the flyer. I thought they'd at least feature a new item to generate interest. When they were featuring the Boneys we always got a new piece to get excited over. This is a bit disappointing and makes me wonder about what they have planned for this year's preview party. So far it's no bells and whistles. I'd say their sales and marketing dept needs to be fired, but that sounds mean. Let's just say they need some help.  We could come up with a better promotion than that! Well, at least news is starting to break. We have a report of an eye witness to the black and white photos and now the flyer. Hopefully we'll get some leaked pics soon. Let's keep our fingers crossed for some fun new pieces and at least a few Boneys thrown in there, even if they're taking a back seat.


I'd be happy with just a list at this point!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I'd be happy with just a list at this point!


Agreed! For those of you on Facebook, maybe you should post a request to the person that saw the pictures and see if she could give us a list of what she saw. That would at least give us an idea of how many Boneys we should expect this year.


----------



## weenbaby

Since it's kind of dreary out today, I'm going to stay in the house, light a fall themed candle, and watch Harry Potter like it's October. One can only pretend right? I already went swimming this year, summer can be over like yesterday.

And lurk this thread all day of course...


----------



## weenbaby

Just saw the party flier. Honestly I think this year I'm going to get some of the spellbound stuff. I love the witches hand and the hat jar topper so I'm not too disappointed that there aren't any boneys on there. 

Honestly I'm afraid it's just going to be rereleases of older boneys. 

I wonder what the party favors are? I'm totally going to wear a witches hat or something...LOL


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Hallow Girl

I would like to get the witches hand the ghostly treats candle. Will these be available online? All the Yankee stores are far from me.


----------



## weenbaby

^^^Probably. You'll have to stay up until they launch on site and buy then. 

This thread will be hopping around that time...I always get super excited. 

I DEFINITELY want a ghostly treats candle this year. I also want an apple pumpkin since that is my favorite scent from fall and I haven't actually bought a full sized candle in it yet.


----------



## weenbaby

And the Boney Bandit promised pictures again this year!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I hope that this won't be the most disappointing tight-lipped year so far for YC, but it's shaping up that way. To not put one new item on that flyer, Boney or otherwise, really was a big misstep. The flyer also should have mentioned new Boneys, assuming there will be some, since they've been the main draw for people to go to the party. It will be interesting to see how everything unfolds - pictures or descriptions of new Boneys would be such a relief.


Boo-urns, the more I think about it, the more incredulous I am, that a Boney piece WASN'T anywhere on the flyer. I understand that the Spellbound Collection was a big hit last year, and it is understandable that they would bring back the more popular items. But, the witch's hand and hat jar topper did not sell out immediately last year, and nobody gives a Hoot Gravely about that unHappy Halloween candle. I went on ahead and vented to DH, who can't believe that a $19 "Wicked Savings" candle is what YC is using to promote the Preview Party this year. YC might want to come up with a better teaser, and quick. I live nearly an hour from the nearest store, and I am not going out of my way to be there, unless something is there to entice me into the store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

WickedChick said:


> I would like to get the witches hand the ghostly treats candle. Will these be available online? All the Yankee stores are far from me.


Pretty much everything will be available online, so I wouldn't worry about it. Just make sure you are up early, as some items will sell out fast.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> ^^^Probably. You'll have to stay up until they launch on site and buy then.
> 
> This thread will be hopping around that time...I always get super excited.
> 
> I DEFINITELY want a ghostly treats candle this year. I also want an apple pumpkin since that is my favorite scent from fall and I haven't actually bought a full sized candle in it yet.


The Apple Pumpkin candle is simply AMAZING, and I don't really buy YC candles anymore.


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The Apple Pumpkin candle is simply AMAZING, and I don't really buy YC candles anymore.


Apple Pumpkin is one of the favorites. I'm not a huge fan of pumpkin candles (I say that as I have one burning now though...LOL) but YC AP is awesome. I know other companies make apple pumpkin, but none that I have smelled has ever compared. The throw on that candle is amazing. 
Of course, I love witches brew, I want to try a ghostly treats this year, and I do like the candy corn. AP IMO is a great buy though. You know if you buy that candle it's going to smell up your entire house. I typically only ever get tarts and votives (that I melt in the tart warmer anyway..LOL) and I'm just tired of them only lasting through a few hours of burn time before they don't smell anymore. At least with a candle I know I can light it repeatedly and it'll still throw off a smell until it's gone. 

I kind of changed my mind. If there is nothing I want, I'm not going. Maybe I'll stop by later in the day to see what's left or to pick up a candle but that's it. I'm DEFINITELY not going if there isn't a coupon. I hope YC doesn't play this game again this year. Also $19 for a licorice candle is freaking lame. Does anyone even like that scent? I thought maybe it would smell better by burning it, but I doubt it. 

If anything I'll stop by the outlet and see what they have. At least they have their candles half off. They even get stuff that is online exclusives sometimes.


----------



## Hallow Girl

That's great. I was looking on ebay and they hacked up the price terribly.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I'm going to my local YC tomorrow to do some sleuthing. I've heard some information about the Boney Bunch already that I cannot divulge until I confirm it. I promise an update is forthcoming.


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I'm going to my local YC tomorrow to do some sleuthing. I've heard some information about the Boney Bunch already that I cannot divulge until I confirm it. I promise an update is forthcoming.


I'm going to head out to the mall this week as well. I don't recognize anyone in there any more, but that can be a good thing. I was not a fan of the manager that was there last Halloween season. She really looked down on us Boney people.


----------



## grim gravely

It would have been great if they used Ghostly Treats candle on the preview flyer instead of that tired Happy Halloween candle. Ghostly Treats was very popular last year and basically sold out everywhere. I understand why they choose Happy Halloween for the flyer since the name itself generates buzz but the scent of that candle isn't for everybody. They need to come up with a new Halloween candle with a sweeter scent with mass appeal.
Someone mentioned (sorry, I'm too lazy to look back at previous pages right now) that cotton candy was good tart. I totally agree...I'm enjoying the tart so much. Yes, it's not the best throwing tart but I have my warmer next to me and I'm enjoying it very much. No one else in the room smells it anymore but I'm savoring every last bit of the scent. I believe it was compared to Vanilla Bean Noel from Bath and Body Works and I can totally see that. I do think it smells like another Yankee candle that is now discontinued. After opening the tart I knew it was a familiar scent and so I grabbed it from my collection to compare. In my opinion, this is a total repackage of Pure Radiance Sugar Flowers. I enjoyed that candle and I hope they bring back cotton candy again next year. If they made it stronger I would have no problem stocking up.


----------



## SalemWitch

weenbaby said:


> Also $19 for a licorice candle is freaking lame. Does anyone even like that scent? I thought maybe it would smell better by burning it, but I doubt it.


I agree, $19 for a licorice candle is LAME. I wouldn't take the candle if they were giving it away for free. YC must have plenty of leftovers.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I'm going to my local YC tomorrow to do some sleuthing. I've heard some information about the Boney Bunch already that I cannot divulge until I confirm it. I promise an update is forthcoming.


Thanks so much, Haddonfield! Any information at this point would be WONDERFUL!  I know better than to ask anyone at my store. They are so afraid of getting fired, they won't divulge anything.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I've been studying that flyer much too long  BUT...I think I'm seeing the silhouette of some kind of metal black cat jar holder to the left of the feature candle, just behind the black banner with The Witch's Ball. If you look you can see the right ear and part of the eye peeking out. Still not a Boney, but that at least looks like something new, LOL! Guess I'm getting desperate for something not a last year's rehash.


----------



## weenbaby

grim gravely said:


> It would have been great if they used Ghostly Treats candle on the preview flyer instead of that tired Happy Halloween candle. Ghostly Treats was very popular last year and basically sold out everywhere. I understand why they choose Happy Halloween for the flyer since the name itself generates buzz but the scent of that candle isn't for everybody. They need to come up with a new Halloween candle with a sweeter scent with mass appeal.
> Someone mentioned (sorry, I'm too lazy to look back at previous pages right now) that cotton candy was good tart. I totally agree...I'm enjoying the tart so much. Yes, it's not the best throwing tart but I have my warmer next to me and I'm enjoying it very much. No one else in the room smells it anymore but I'm savoring every last bit of the scent. I believe it was compared to Vanilla Bean Noel from Bath and Body Works and I can totally see that. I do think it smells like another Yankee candle that is now discontinued. After opening the tart I knew it was a familiar scent and so I grabbed it from my collection to compare. In my opinion, this is a total repackage of Pure Radiance Sugar Flowers. I enjoyed that candle and I hope they bring back cotton candy again next year. If they made it stronger I would have no problem stocking up.


Do you have an outlet near you? They might have them in stock there eventually. 

The Happy Halloween candle has been repackaged with different names. I can't think of any off the top of my head, but I know I've seen candles that smell like black licorice that AREN't called Happy Halloween. They must have TONS of the wax and tried repackaging it and naming it something different. 
I wonder if there is some kind of compiled list of the halloween candles and pictures of the labels. My outlet has tons of Halloween candles from Halloween with labels I've never seen.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I've been studying that flyer much too long  BUT...I think I'm seeing the silhouette of some kind of metal black cat jar holder to the left of the feature candle, just behind the black banner with The Witch's Ball. If you look you can see the right ear and part of the eye peeking out. Still not a Boney, but that at least looks like something new, LOL! Guess I'm getting desperate for something not a last year's rehash.


I see it now , too! Looks like it fits on top of a jar candle like last years bat wings.


----------



## witchyone

I hope the boots are coming back. I hesitated for too long last year and missed out. I haven't even checked eBay to see what they're going for.


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> I hope the boots are coming back. I hesitated for too long last year and missed out. I haven't even checked eBay to see what they're going for.


I saw something somewhere that said they are coming back. Last time I looked on eBay they were $130. Ouch!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I saw something somewhere that said they are coming back. Last time I looked on eBay they were $130. Ouch!


Dang, I should sell the ones I bought last year for that, and just buy the new ones this year when they come out, LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Dang, I should sell the ones I bought last year for that, and just buy the new ones this year when they come out, LOL!


I think I was the only one who didn't like them last year......


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I think I was the only one who didn't like them last year......


My store only got 2 pairs of the boots last year so they did a name draw and mine was one of the names chosen. That more or less sealed the deal for me to buy them. And they are really cool when you set them up in a display with the Spellbound topper and the two Boney Bunch witches. At least that's how I displayed mine last year. I'll have to dig up that pic again and post it later.


----------



## Kitty

Grandlinroad Halloween http://www.grandinroad.com/ProductSearch2#w=halloween

Getting ready for Boney long island ice tea party!


----------



## witchyone

Lucy08 said:


> I saw something somewhere that said they are coming back. Last time I looked on eBay they were $130. Ouch!


Ouch is right! That's worse than I thought it would be.


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> Ouch is right! That's worse than I thought it would be.


And that's not counting shipping! I really think you will be fine waiting.


----------



## witchyone

Lucy08 said:


> And that's not counting shipping! I really think you will be fine waiting.


Oh, definitely. I'll just make sure I go for those first this time around.


----------



## Lucy08

Just got back from the mall, talked to the YC manager. She was super nice, she said they did not know yet what the peices were for Halloween. She said 100% for sure we will have Boneys. She said some new and some re-release. She took my name and address and said she would send me a post card when we get closer. 

I did take a look at all the new fall stuff, very very pretty. I will be getting thiemTwilight Silhouette jar holder once there is a good coupon, it's gorgeous! Also she showed me a new thing they have called a tea light tree, it's a little metal tree that holds three tea lights. You put it in the big jar holder a instead of a jar candle. Very cool! 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/twilight-silhouttes/_/R-1349241


----------



## Lucy08

Here is the tea light holder

http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/everyday-tea-light-holder-insert/_/R-1352265


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I had to laugh today. The eBay seller I contacted about her prices, messaged me again today, even though I never contacted her again. Here is her update:

Sorry, but no intentions of lowering my prices at this time.
Thank you for looking.

To refresh everyone's memory, here was her first response to me on the 9th:

Hi, thank you for looking at my Boney Bunch collection. Yes, I may come down on prices depending on how the collection market is going. The higher priced items are VHTF.
Have a great day!

And, here was my response today:

Hi there! You already responded to my question on the 9th. If you can sell your items at your current prices, more power to you. Have a great day!  

Of course, I am going to kill sellers like this with kindness. Notice how her attitude changed, in a mere four days, after selling four Boneys? I knew when someone cracked and paid full price for the 2008 Boney with the pumpkin, getting any reasonable deals from her were over.

While I can understand collectors paying higher prices for the more desirable pieces, doing that this early in the season is what encourages sellers to gouge. If anyone here purchased any of the four Boneys this seller has sold, I am not judging. I am just making a point, proven by this seller's sharp change in attitude about her prices. Please try to be strong everyone, and wait for more sellers to supply more Boneys, which will help level prices!

By the way, if you haven't seen this lady's 2008 water fountain, it is TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I had to laugh today. The eBay seller I contacted about her prices, messaged me again today, even though I never contacted her again. Here is her update:
> 
> Sorry, but no intentions of lowering my prices at this time.
> Thank you for looking.
> 
> To refresh everyone's memory, here was her first response to me on the 9th:
> 
> Hi, thank you for looking at my Boney Bunch collection. Yes, I may come down on prices depending on how the collection market is going. The higher priced items are VHTF.
> Have a great day!
> 
> And, here was my response today:
> 
> Hi there! You already responded to my question on the 9th. If you can sell your items at your current prices, more power to you. Have a great day!
> 
> Of course, I am going to kill sellers like this with kindness. Notice how her attitude changed, in a mere four days, after selling four Boneys? I knew when someone cracked and paid full price for the 2008 Boney with the pumpkin, getting any reasonable deals from her were over.
> 
> While I can understand collectors paying higher prices for the more desirable pieces, doing that this early in the season is what encourages sellers to gouge. If anyone here purchased any of the four Boneys this seller has sold, I am not judging. I am just making a point, proven by this seller's sharp change in attitude about her prices. Please try to be strong everyone, and wait for more sellers to supply more Boneys, which will help level prices!
> 
> By the way, if you haven't seen this lady's 2008 water fountain, it is TO DIE FOR!!!


Wow, I've never seen that fountain! Very cool! I also noticed she has the 08 tart warmer for $400!!!!!! It's really a shame people are paying her prices.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, and while I'm thinking about it, someone bought the witch's hand for $69.99 shipped on eBay yesterday. Remember, these are going to be available right around the corner. Stay strong Boney Peeps!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Wow, I've never seen that fountain! Very cool! I also noticed she has the 08 tart warmer for $400!!!!!! It's really a shame people are paying her prices.


I wouldn't be surprised if someone cracked on the fountain, but I am puzzled by the majority of her prices. Now, she probably thinks they are all a great deal, because they are VHTF.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, and while I'm thinking about it, someone bought the witch's hand for $69.99 shipped on eBay yesterday. Remember, these are going to be available right around the corner. Stay strong Boney Peeps!


Crazy. I didn't think they were that hard to find last year? I got my witches hand at the party, but I know I saw them after that.


----------



## Teresa Keith Duke

Hello again boney peeps. I'm counting the days till boney day! I had kinda forgotten about this forum.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I've basically decided not to message unreasonable sellers about their prices anymore. I messaged one who is selling the mother and baby carriage for $200 about coming down on the price. She has two available. She said she paid a lot "for it" and wouldn't go down on her price. So why would she have two that she paid a lot for? That doesn't make sense. I don't want to deal with unreasonable sellers, they just get annoying, haha.
> 
> I saw that the coffin already sold. Seems like that was actually a reasonable price, given the rarity of the piece. I was a little surprised by the Boney Bunch sticker on the bottom (made exclusively for Yankee Candle, designed by Ronnie Walter). I don't think that piece was ever sold by Yankee Candle - it is an Incredible Mr. Bones piece, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Anyway, the wait continues for reasonable retail prices for Boneys - that will be such a nice reprieve from the eBay horrors as of late.


I thought the fountain was an Incredible Mr. Bones piece too? Maybe Kitty knows if they were sold in both places. Considering that the same lady wants $399.99 for the tart burner, the fountain was a steal. I hope someone here got it; I have a feeling it was. 

I'm with you on waiting for the new Boney releases. I don't believe secondary pricing has ever been this bad. I mean, there are always a handful of sellers who set their prices really high, and then come down on them if needed. But, it does seem like this is the norm of late, rather than the exception. 

I noticed someone purchase a Pet Cemetary for $125 shipped today. Isn't that piece supposed to be re-released this year? Between that, and the $69.99 purchase on the witch's hand, I just don't understand what is going on with Boney buyers either?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Crazy. I didn't think they were that hard to find last year? I got my witches hand at the party, but I know I saw them after that.


The hands were around for a while. Only the boots sold out lightning fast. That's why I'm puzzled, as to why the hat jar topper and hand are the highlighted items on the flyer this year??? 

On a positive note, I noticed on the flyer this year, it says:

Very special offers just on the 29th

So, that gives me hope that we have more to look forward to than a Happy Halloween candle discount.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Kitty

According to this website, https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 
This is a Incredible Mr. Bones 2008 Tombstone Table Top Fountain & made of resin type material.
This site has not been updated in awhile.
Sometimes Coyne's & YC make the same piece. It could be but I never seen this one with any labels.
It is not in any BB catalog. What ever it is labeled it is a great piece.
Does anyone have any additional info on it?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The hands were around for a while. Only the boots sold out lightning fast. That's why I'm puzzled, as to why the hat jar topper and hand are the highlighted items on the flyer this year???
> 
> On a positive note, I noticed on the flyer this year, it says:
> 
> Very special offers just on the 29th
> 
> 
> So, that gives me hope that we have more to look forward to than a Happy Halloween candle discount.


Yeah, highlighting items they had plemty of last year is not the way to create a buzz. I for one am not getting my hopes up. I'm guessing special offer is something for $10 with purchase? Like all the previous candy bowls. Hey, maybe it's the craptastic candy box thingy from last year.....


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> According to this website, https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/
> This is a Incredible Mr. Bones 2008 Tombstone Table Top Fountain & made of resin type material.
> This site has not been updated in awhile.
> Sometimes Coyne's & YC make the same piece. It could be but I never seen this one with any labels.
> It is not in any BB catalog. What ever it is labeled it is a great piece.
> Does anyone have any additional info on it?
> 
> View attachment 245403


Wowzers, I've never seen this piece before anywhere! Thanks for posting the pic, Kitty. I kept wondering what fountain everyone was referring to and was about to go scour Ebay to see if I could figure it out. How much did this go for, btw? Bet it was expensive.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

I noticed that the 2008 skeleton w/pumpkin sold this morning at full price. That kind of made me sad. This is just encouraging the continuation of high prices. I also see that there are a lot of "watchers" on both pirates so I'm wondering what they will top out at. This collection is evolving into something I never intended to get caught up in, guys. I just won't pay those kind of prices for ceramic that retailed under $10 at the store and it's really sapping some of the fun out of it for me, to be honest. I don't want to feel like I have to pay a ransom just to say I own a particular piece or have to get into a bidding war with a bunch of rabid collectors that jack the price sky high. As Pumpkin said earlier in the thread, eventually a deal will come along for a reasonable price. And those that are shelling over big bucks now for a single piece are going to feel awful if YC brings them back at regular store prices on a re-release.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Spookywolf said:


> ahhhh, I love that crackle jar with the ravens on it. So pretty!


I love the skeleton one!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> I broke one of my Boneys for the first time last night, and it did put the price wars into perspective. These are just ceramic pieces from China - I love them, but not enough to go crazy and spend a lot of my hard-earned money. The basic laws of economics are definitely at work here - collectors are who are driving the prices up, simple supply and demand. And the demand is feeding into greedy eBay sellers' profits.
> 
> The piece that I broke was Rest in Pieces, by the way - ironic, right? I hit the hand that sticks up with another Boney as I was rearranging them. It happened so fast. It was a clean break, so I will try Gorilla Glue and hope that it works. I always said that I would not replace a piece if I broke it, and I'm holding to that. This is actually helping my OCD a little, haha. It's like making straight A's and then finally earning a B and relaxing now. Things don't have to be perfect to be enjoyed.


I love what you said, Boo-urns! I think that's a great attitude to have. Sometimes the flaws are what end up making something special - just like people!


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunchlove said:


> I love the skeleton one!


I love crackle anything, LOL! My favorite candle jar shades are always the crackle ones. They just sparkle when you light the candle and that's so amazing at night! Let's hope for more crackle with this year's line up.


----------



## gloomycatt

It would be awesome if they re released a pirate this year! I'm dying to have one but refuse to pay ebay prices


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Ok, who bought the M.T. Koffen water fountain off eBay? Fess up, because I am jealous! I'm not sure I would have paid $200 for it but I did think about it when I saw it listed. I've never ever seen that piece offered on eBay. Pretty rare piece. Congrats to whomever bought it.

As promised, I do have an update on our precious Boney Bunch. From a reliable YC employee: during a conference call with corporate, this employee was told there will be a full line of new (and possibly re-issued) BB pieces this year. There was no word on what the pieces would be, but I feel quite confident that the information I received is true. I was promised any updated information as soon as it becomes available. I will pass that information on to everyone here when I get it (unless the Boney Ban Dit beats me to it).


----------



## Mourning Glory

gloomycatt said:


> It would be awesome if they re released a pirate this year! I'm dying to have one but refuse to pay ebay prices


Agreed! I bought the one with the chest when it came out and passed on the headless one because surely I didn't need two pirates. What was I thinking??? The pirates and the boat would be fantastic!


----------



## Mourning Glory

So the flyer says that you could "win a party favor if you're dressed in your Halloween best." I'm just wondering how everyone interpreted this. Is it like a costume contest and the winner gets a prize? Or maybe if you show up wearing something Halloween related you get entered for a door prize?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Also, I wanted to comment on the eBay sellers and the high prices. Some of the pieces are RIDICULOUSLY overpriced and I understand everyone's frustration over that. It really irks me to see $400 RIP tart warmers, $375 organ players, and $140 headless horsemans. But, there are some really hard-to-find pieces listed. I'm glad that these pieces are at least being offered for sale. Most of them are in people's collections and are not for sale. 

Let's face it, the Boney Bunch are in their 8th year. There were only a few 2008 and 2009 pieces and I seriously doubt that many of them were produced in comparison to the following years. That makes these pieces not only desirable, but rare and valuable to the collector. A seller can ask whatever they want. Nobody in his or her right mind is surely going to pay $400 for the tart warmer. But, I'll admit, I did pay $100 each for the triple head and stacked heads Boneys. I overpaid for the stacked heads to get the triple heads at a lesser price. To me, it was worth it to add them to my collection. But I understand that some people aren't going to pay that and that is quite understandable. I look at it this way, unless these pieces are reissued (and they may very well be, maybe this year) where else am I going to get them? I have to pay what the seller asks or what the seller and I can negotiate. If the seller's prices are too high, don't buy. Then the burden is on the seller to either come down in price, negotiate, or put the piece back in the curio cabinet.

Everyone, keep your heads up and stay positive. New Boneys are on the way and a good deal on older Boneys will eventually fall in your lap. But understand, the Boney Bunch are true Halloween collectables. They have value and people who were lucky enough to buy them cheaply are well within their right to profit off them. $400 for one piece, though, is a bit much. If the sellers truly want to sell their pieces, their prices will eventually come down once they go unsold a few times. Just be patient and wait them out. I don't fault the person who bought the water fountain for their purchase at all. That is a piece almost never offered. I've personally never seen it offered. If you wanted it, that was the time to buy it because it was available. As for the 2008 Boney holding the big pumpkin, that one is kind of on the fence for me. It is rare but is offered from time to time. The buyer must have really wanted that piece to pay $150. That piece has typically sold between $80 - $100.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good Morning, Boney Peeps! Thanks so much, Haddonfield, for the Boney info. I'm glad to know that even though it may come down to the wire, before we have any concrete details, it is comforting that we have a few reports now, that Boneys will be included for sure in the Halloween lineup.

Guys, no matter what's said on here, if there is a Boney piece you like, it is rare, and you can afford it, go for it! Yesterday, I was merely stating that for sellers with multiple pieces, who have no idea which ones are higher in demand, selling at higher prices for some of them, entices them to command premium for all of them. For example, the $399.99 tart burner, vs. the $199.99 fountain? It seems to me that the prices should have been initially reversed, if they are to vary so widely on "VHTF" pieces. It is also understandable why the Boneys she has sold so far did sell. I was surprised that someone jumped the gun and paid the $149.99 BIN price on the one piece, but it is a 2008, and they must have wanted it too badly to risk missing out on it. 

Here is my perspective. I don't want any collector to get shanghaied, but for those who go on ahead and purchase before me, that increases my chances of buying a particular piece, as the demand declines. I'm in no rush, and while I know there are far fewer pieces in the earlier Boney years, with only being 8 years in, there are still plenty to go around.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> So the flyer says that you could "win a party favor if you're dressed in your Halloween best." I'm just wondering how everyone interpreted this. Is it like a costume contest and the winner gets a prize? Or maybe if you show up wearing something Halloween related you get entered for a door prize?


Last year, my store's "prizes" were votives and tarts, LOL! I believe they put the names of people who came to the party dressed up into a drawing.


----------



## Kitty

Over the Boney years I have used many YC coupons "saving" money & using 0 interest credit cards, " saving" more money. LOL.
I have bought some BB very cheap at estate sales, others not so cheap on Ebay, so end the end it all shakes out.
Whether its Boneys, gas, groceries or clothes, I think of it as a game, win some, lose some.

Speaking of games, has anyone heard of YC BB Dominoes game? YC said something about it a couple years ago but no further info.


----------



## Spookywolf

Everyone has to decide for themselves what they are and are not willing to pay for anything, Boneys included. No judgements here. I just know that when YC brought back the wedding car and the organ player, I was thrilled (and I do mean thrilled! ) to get to buy them at a sensible retail price. For me as a collector, the chance to get something on a deal is the big rush. I would have been absolutely sick to my stomach if I'd bought that wedding car or organ on Ebay for a lot more. I just feel like we're going to see these pieces again on re-release, 08 and 09 included, just as they did the infamous wedding couple that went for big bucks until YC pulled the plug on the gougers. Patience is the key. Once I realized that I don't have to own all these pieces immediately, it took a lot of the pressure off for me. Now I can watch the insanity raging over on Ebay and just shake my head about it. I'll get my chance at the pieces I want, either by re-release, or by waiting it out until the "Beanie Baby Syndrome" strikes the Boney Bunch and the appeal is over for most. That's when you'll see these things fly out of personal collections and be offered at garage sale deals. And that's when I'll be there with my shopping bag, picking them up for dirt cheap to put on my shelves, laughing with my wild-eyed collector enthusiasm for landing the deal of the century - bwah-ha-ha!  I'll always keep my Boneys because, like most of the HF members, we love Halloween - just about year round, LOL! I think some collectors have jumped on our Boney wagon for now because they're a hype right now, but I think a lot of them will eventually move on to other things. Just wait it out guys. These things move through cycles, and we'll have our chance.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> So the flyer says that you could "win a party favor if you're dressed in your Halloween best." I'm just wondering how everyone interpreted this. Is it like a costume contest and the winner gets a prize? Or maybe if you show up wearing something Halloween related you get entered for a door prize?





Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Last year, my store's "prizes" were votives and tarts, LOL! I believe they put the names of people who came to the party dressed up into a drawing.


By the fact that they are calling it a party "favor" makes me think of something small like a tart. I'm stealing someone else's idea on here that said they are just wearing a witch's hat. That's easy enough to take on or off and doesn't require a lot of work, LOL! 

Now we just need that list of new Boneys...!


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Over the Boney yearsI have used many YC coupons "saving" money & using 0 interest credit cards, " saving" more money. LOL.
> I have bought some BB very cheap at estate sales, others not so cheap on Ebay, so end the end it all shakes out.
> Whether its Boneys, gas, groceries or clothes, I think of it as a game, win some, lose some.
> 
> Speaking of games, has anyone heard of YC BB Dominoes game? YC said something about it a couple years ago but no further info.


I'd seen that before too, Kitty, but not sure if they just changed their minds about it or maybe the dominoes went the way of the prototypes. I'm still hoping to see that little boy on his trike someday! Maybe the dominoes will appear the same way.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Over the Boney years I have used many YC coupons "saving" money & using 0 interest credit cards, " saving" more money. LOL.
> I have bought some BB very cheap at estate sales, others not so cheap on Ebay, so end the end it all shakes out.
> Whether its Boneys, gas, groceries or clothes, I think of it as a game, win some, lose some.
> 
> Speaking of games, has anyone heard of YC BB Dominoes game? YC said something about it a couple years ago but no further info.


Kitty, if I remember correctly, this game was mentioned on BBL's FB page last year or the year before, when the list of Boneys was leaked. Nobody could figure out what YC was talking about, and we never saw anything close released after that. It's still a mystery.

Edit: Here's part of the original post, dated July 8th, 2013. The last line at the bottom says it all.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'd seen that before too, Kitty, but not sure if they just changed their minds about it or maybe the dominoes went the way of the prototypes. I'm still hoping to see that little boy on his trike someday! Maybe the dominoes will appear the same way.


I loved that boney boy on the trike, wish they'd release it.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I agree with you guys. Weigh your options on whether or not you're willing to wait for a piece to be reissued or splurge a little and buy it on eBay or elsewhere. Will I bet upset if the older pieces I recently bought are reissued this year? Probably. But at least I will have an original. The key is to not grossly overpay for any of these pieces. $100 is a lot of money but $150 - $400 is significantly more to swallow if a piece is reissued. I've never paid a cent over $99.99 for a Boney Bunch piece. I'm trying my best to maintain that record.


----------



## Kitty

Amazon still has The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends: Witch Spell Sign, $19.99 + $5.00 shipping
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...redible+Mr.+Bones+&+Friends:+Witch+Spell+Sign

Amazon has BB, watch out for the shipping cost.

Bonanza.com has BB.

Ghoul Gallery has 2009 The Incredible Mr. Bones plate, $27.58
http://www.ghoulgallery.com/Halloween_Skeletons_pg1.htm


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I agree with you guys. Weigh your options on whether or not you're willing to wait for a piece to be reissued or splurge a little and buy it on eBay or elsewhere. Will I bet upset if the older pieces I recently bought are reissued this year? Probably. But at least I will have an original. The key is to not grossly overpay for any of these pieces. $100 is a lot of money but $150 - $400 is significantly more to swallow if a piece is reissued. I've never paid a cent over $99.99 for a Boney Bunch piece. I'm trying my best to maintain that record.


We all have or max on what we will pay! At the end of the day it's how YOU feel about your purchase. Congrats on all your great finds so far! You have picked up some fantastic pieces!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> We all have or max on what we will pay! At the end of the day it's how YOU feel about your purchase. Congrats on all your great finds so far! You have picked up some fantastic pieces!


Haddonfield is reigning supreme in the Boney Bunch department so far this year! I need some of that to rub off on me!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> We all have or max on what we will pay! At the end of the day it's how YOU feel about your purchase. Congrats on all your great finds so far! You have picked up some fantastic pieces!


Haddonfield is reigning supreme in the Boney Bunch department so far this year! I need some of that to rub off on me! 

Edit: I don't know why this post duplicated; I guess Haddonfield's Boney collecting is just that AWESOME!


----------



## Kitty

The Hallmark 2014 & 2015 Sweet Skull Halloween Keepsake ornaments are the same.
This Hallmark's reply.
We apologize for the confusion.
It is the same ornament. It also is not listed in the 2015 Dreambook. You can view the dreambook at this link below:
www.hallmark.com/dreambook


----------



## grim gravely

Kitty said:


> The Hallmark 2014 & 2015 Sweet Skull Halloween Keepsake ornaments are the same.
> This Hallmark's reply.
> We apologize for the confusion.
> It is the same ornament. It also is not listed in the 2015 Dreambook. You can view the dreambook at this link below:
> www.hallmark.com/dreambook
> View attachment 245481


Sugar Skull was a favorite of mine last year. Bringing it back this year makes it less collectible but I'm glad more people get to grab it and enjoy it. I still enjoy mine (even if it isn't VHTF anymore LOL)  but can't get into the sugar cat they released this year.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Sugar Skull was a favorite of mine last year. Bringing it back this year makes it less collectible but I'm glad more people get to grab it and enjoy it. I still enjoy mine (even if it isn't VHTF anymore LOL)  but can't get into the sugar cat they released this year.


I didn't even see that cat! Have to go back now.... LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

eBay alert, someone has a 2009 lot they are selling.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> eBay alert, someone has a 2009 lot they are selling.


They have a reserve which tells me they are asking a lot for that lot. Makes me wonder how high someone is willing to pay for the 2009 pieces though.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

There is also an organ player.for $44.99


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Wow, now all the $150 lots were bumped up to $174.99... just keeps getting better!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> They have a reserve which tells me they are asking a lot for that lot. Makes me wonder how high someone is willing to pay for the 2009 pieces though.


I saw that and thought the exact same thing! Shipping was $43,what are the chances everything gets to its new home in one piece?


----------



## Gummy

I have been looking at this site for a couple of years and have never posted anything except for this year. After reading the post this year I have to give my opinion on the Boney Bunch. In 2008 I got the catalog from Yankee Candle in the mail and wanted the wedding couple. I went to the mall that weekend and was told that it was sold out. I left without buying anything. The next year I made sure I was there the day of the release and bought several pieces and have done so ever since. Over the years I have watched Ebay, yard sales, thrift stores etc looking for the wedding couple. Of course they have been on Ebay for $300+ and I could never buy it at that price. Not because of the mark up but because I never had that much money to waste. I also said to myself that I would sell things and buy the piece, but with kids, wife etc I never had the money. When the piece was re-released I was so excited. I ordered 2 and could not wait for them to arrive. When they did I realized they were not what I wanted. I want the 2008 piece, not some re-release, over produced piece. In my opinion what makes collecting things is the excitement of getting the piece and the hunt. I would rather work hard and finally get the original than settle for what I got. Since Yankee Candle started re-releasing the Boney Bunch I have lost a lot of interest in the collection. Its no fun if everything you want is just handed to you. That's what collecting is all about, the hunt, the saving up for the piece and finally getting it. I really hope that Yankee Candle decides to no longer re-release pieces. I know that would upset a lot of you on the board but if they continue to do so I will stop buying all together. The end to this rant will be to everyone complaining about the prices on Ebay. Guess what, you can ask whatever you want to for anything on Ebay. I personally listed one of the pieces that was talked about on this board. I realized that when I listed the piece that no one would pay the price. I just wanted to see if I would get any offers and how many watchers I had on the piece. I guarantee that if the piece would have sold for the crazy amount I listed it for it would have blown this board up and many of you would have listed it for the same price!!!!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Lucy08 said:


> I saw that and thought the exact same thing! Shipping was $43,what are the chances everything gets to its new home in one piece?


Yep, this is gonna get ugly... and I am pretty sure there will be some major buyer's remorse on this one because:

1. The final price is going to be astronomical--not only do we have passionate collectors out there, but now that is coupled with the bidding competition
2. No way all the pieces will all make it out of the shipping unscathed by the juggernaut delivery dudes
3. There will probably be a re-release of some of these pieces at some point


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Gummy said:


> I have been looking at this site for a couple of years and have never posted anything except for this year. After reading the post this year I have to give my opinion on the Boney Bunch. In 2008 I got the catalog from Yankee Candle in the mail and wanted the wedding couple. I went to the mall that weekend and was told that it was sold out. I left without buying anything. The next year I made sure I was there the day of the release and bought several pieces and have done so ever since. Over the years I have watched Ebay, yard sales, thrift stores etc looking for the wedding couple. Of course they have been on Ebay for $300+ and I could never buy it at that price. Not because of the mark up but because I never had that much money to waste. I also said to myself that I would sell things and buy the piece, but with kids, wife etc I never had the money. When the piece was re-released I was so excited. I ordered 2 and could not wait for them to arrive. When they did I realized they were not what I wanted. I want the 2008 piece, not some re-release, over produced piece. In my opinion what makes collecting things is the excitement of getting the piece and the hunt. I would rather work hard and finally get the original than settle for what I got. Since Yankee Candle started re-releasing the Boney Bunch I have lost a lot of interest in the collection. Its no fun if everything you want is just handed to you. That's what collecting is all about, the hunt, the saving up for the piece and finally getting it. I really hope that Yankee Candle decides to no longer re-release pieces. I know that would upset a lot of you on the board but if they continue to do so I will stop buying all together. The end to this rant will be to everyone complaining about the prices on Ebay. Guess what, you can ask whatever you want to for anything on Ebay. I personally listed one of the pieces that was talked about on this board. I realized that when I listed the piece that no one would pay the price. I just wanted to see if I would get any offers and how many watchers I had on the piece. I guarantee that if the piece would have sold for the crazy amount I listed it for it would have blown this board up and many of you would have listed it for the same price!!!!


Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts, Gummy! Your insight helps me understand why some pieces may be listed as high as they are on eBay.  As for re-releases, I feel pretty certain that YC will reissue Boneys, if they do nothing else. There are many collectors searching for pieces from the first three years, and YC isn't about to let secondhand sellers be the only ones to profit. 

I will say, that since YC cannot seem to produce newer pieces with the standards of the old ones, that I would prefer originals to re-released Boneys. But, I am pretty sure that every Boney lover would PREFER to have the originals. Once more, price and personal preference come into play, where most of us don't want to have to sell an organ to get one, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I didn't even see that cat! Have to go back now.... LOL!


Lucy, you NEED that cat!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, you NEED that cat!
> 
> View attachment 245491


Yes I do!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

AbsyntheMinded said:


> View attachment 245487
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, now all the $150 lots were bumped up to $174.99... just keeps getting better!


AbsyntheMinded, I just cracked up when I saw this post. I LOVED your picture, LOL! I'm a big Trek-geek, so that was hilarious! Made my night.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, you NEED that cat!
> 
> View attachment 245491


I bought the sugar skull last year, so I had to have the cat this year! I know it doesn't have the frosting/trimming all the way around like the skull did, but I still thought it was cute, so I couldn't say no. Hallmark ornaments are very addicting that way!


----------



## weenbaby

I think it's funny you guys are talking about eBay. When I first heard about Boneys, the SA said they sell for a lot on eBay. That piqued my interest because I thought, how can something from Yankee Candle sell for so much?? I didn't want to buy to sell, I just wanted something "collectible". I became obsessed! For me the parties are fun. The first party I went to was a blast. The last 2 were meh. Same set up, the Sales associates were dressed in the same thing..it was like they weren't into it. 
Also the repeats are annoying. I'm glad I grabbed Frank last year. I bought a cat the first year I started thinking he would be like bonsey but he has been released all 3 years I've been collecting (at least 2 if not all 3). 
IMO Yankee is putting out a lot of pieces to sell more because I think if they put out a lot of $10 pieces, they'll sell better than a few $60 pieces. I really hope they change things up this year. 
As far as eBay sellers, they'll list stuff a thigh prices because obviously it sells.


----------



## Lucy08

Gummy said:


> I have been looking at this site for a couple of years and have never posted anything except for this year. After reading the post this year I have to give my opinion on the Boney Bunch. In 2008 I got the catalog from Yankee Candle in the mail and wanted the wedding couple. I went to the mall that weekend and was told that it was sold out. I left without buying anything. The next year I made sure I was there the day of the release and bought several pieces and have done so ever since. Over the years I have watched Ebay, yard sales, thrift stores etc looking for the wedding couple. Of course they have been on Ebay for $300+ and I could never buy it at that price. Not because of the mark up but because I never had that much money to waste. I also said to myself that I would sell things and buy the piece, but with kids, wife etc I never had the money. When the piece was re-released I was so excited. I ordered 2 and could not wait for them to arrive. When they did I realized they were not what I wanted. I want the 2008 piece, not some re-release, over produced piece. In my opinion what makes collecting things is the excitement of getting the piece and the hunt. I would rather work hard and finally get the original than settle for what I got. Since Yankee Candle started re-releasing the Boney Bunch I have lost a lot of interest in the collection. Its no fun if everything you want is just handed to you. That's what collecting is all about, the hunt, the saving up for the piece and finally getting it. I really hope that Yankee Candle decides to no longer re-release pieces. I know that would upset a lot of you on the board but if they continue to do so I will stop buying all together. The end to this rant will be to everyone complaining about the prices on Ebay. Guess what, you can ask whatever you want to for anything on Ebay. I personally listed one of the pieces that was talked about on this board. I realized that when I listed the piece that no one would pay the price. I just wanted to see if I would get any offers and how many watchers I had on the piece. I guarantee that if the piece would have sold for the crazy amount I listed it for it would have blown this board up and many of you would have listed it for the same price!!!!


I chewed on this a while before deciding to chime in. Obviously we all have our opinions and differing ones are always welcome. However, I very very very much disagree with you. The majority of people on here collect Boneys because they love them, NOT to rip people off on eBay. So no, the majority of us would NOT list our pieces on eBay as a result of someone's high prices. It really bothered me that this was said. Again, it's always nice to have new members with differing opinions, but please don't insult those who are already here.


----------



## Gummy

I agree, people do collect Boney Bunch because they love them. I have always enjoyed collecting the different pieces. I wrote the post because I personally think that YC is going to run a lot of people away by re-releasing the pieces. I have never ripped anyone off on Ebay. I list items and if people agree to pay the price they do so. Its no different than YC charging $40 for an item they paid less than a $1 to make. I have always bought extra pieces to sell later to either cover the cost of the items or to buy ones that I don't have. I have always watched Ebay and if someone list an item for $80 and it sells then I realize what the asking price is. Its not ripping people off, no one is forced to buy the item. I was not trying to insult anyone with the comment. I was just simply saying that if a certain piece starts selling for $100 and its in high demand why wouldn't you sell it if you had extra. You then in return could buy more new pieces or get the ones you don't have.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Very interesting Boney discussion today! I can see both sides of the high resale price-point on the secondary market. And, while I think all Boney collectors can certainly understand making a few bucks on Boneys, we are talking about sellers who mark these pieces up to the point of absurdity. Yes, in all commerce, it is buyer beware, and supply and demand. All collectors of anything understand that, and that the latter can be extremely volatile. 

I have been known to sell pieces from my collections for profit, which then in turn helps me buy a different item I desire. But, I have enough sense to research my market before I sell, and if I receive decent offers, I don't throw them back in potential buyer's faces for greed. There is a big difference between looking to get 100%, 200%, or even 300% profit, and trying to skin people alive, to see if there is one sucker in the crowd. Even if you purchase collectibles on the secondary market for yourself, there is usually profit to be made, should you decide to part with them, provided you weren't the sucker in the crowd I mentioned previously.

Also, many Boney collectors here on HF simply will not discuss the pieces they are wanting, because it is a well known fact that "eBay vultures" stalk this thread every year, and drive prices up, for that very reason alone. My thoughts are not going to be held hostage like that; I simply won't purchase from those sellers, if that is their game. 

As for re-releases, thanks to "eBay vultures," they are pretty much the only way that the average Boney collector has a chance, to acquire older pieces, at reasonable prices. YC is running away a lot of people by:

1. Not being more transparent about their Halloween line sooner

2. Withholding coupons for the Halloween premiere, until the outcry of potential customers threatens their projected sales quota 

3. Re-releasing mostly crap Boneys, compared to what collectors are really looking for from 2008 - 2010

4. Decreasing the quality of their Boneys each year, while increasing prices

Everyone is entitled to his/her own opinion.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Gummy, I also would like to add, that re-releasing older pieces does not affect the value of the originals, unless you were hoping to get hundreds of dollars for a particular piece. If anything, it does help make the older Boneys less expensive to acquire, even though they are rarely inexpensive. It is easy to tell which Boney pieces are older, so if the thrill of the hunt is what works for you, just buy those, until your collection is complete.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Thinking of you Sugar Skull lovers! These are from PartyLite, available July 19th!


----------



## Lucy08

Lucy08 said:


> I didn't even see that cat! Have to go back now.... LOL!


Here I go replying to my own post but..... Ran to Hallmark today. No sugar cat.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thinking of you Sugar Skull lovers! These are from PartyLite, available July 19th!
> 
> View attachment 245521


Wow!!! Thank you for posting that picture. Depending how tall they are, they could be displayed with the Boney Bunch collection. Personally, I love to venture off and see what other non boney pieces could fit in with them to expand the collection. I could see a whole line of sugar skull figures selling great. The last few years, they have been getting more and more popular. Now I want a sugar skull boney bunch.


----------



## Kitty

YC online has Drop Dead Gorgeous for $10!
http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/drop-dead-gorgeous/_/R-1321869?_requestid=14623

Do you think that YC does re-releases on purpose because they receive customer complaints due to Ebay profiteering?
Isn't how the American revolution started? Time for some LONG ISLAND ICE TEA!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thinking of you Sugar Skull lovers! These are from PartyLite, available July 19th!
> 
> View attachment 245521



Oh emm geee... I love Dia de los Muertos, and these are awesome! Thanks, Pumpkin!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

I did a little nosing about at YC today, and although I didn't get much in the way of useful info, one of the store managers did give me a bit of an explanation regarding the Witches Ball detour for YC this year. She explained they have been told YC is looking to offer something other than BB to buyers as the holiday season is the time when they do most of their business, but there are a lot of people who find the BB pieces a bit morbid and don't have any interest in them (the audacity!). She said they know they have already built a pretty large fan base for BB and expect that to remain steady, but are looking to appeal to a larger group so they are trying a new focus this year... Oh yeah, and there WILL BE BONEYS!


----------



## Lucy08

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I did a little nosing about at YC today, and although I didn't get much in the way of useful info, one of the store managers did give me a bit of an explanation regarding the Witches Ball detour for YC this year. She explained they have been told YC is looking to offer something other than BB to buyers as the holiday season is the time when they do most of their business, but there are a lot of people who find the BB pieces a bit morbid and don't have any interest in them (the audacity!). She said they know they have already built a pretty large fan base for BB and expect that to remain steady, but are looking to appeal to a larger group so they are trying a new focus this year... Oh yeah, and there WILL BE BONEYS!


That makes total sense and is very reasonable!!! I would love for them to have other Halloween items as well! I know we all here would spend like crazy.


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> Here I go replying to my own post but..... Ran to Hallmark today. No sugar cat.


I just looked it up in the online store so I could send you the site, but it says it's temporarily out of stock online  it claims it's in stock at my local (ish) Hallmark store but I don't remember seeing it there when I went on the 11th. 
I got the sugar skull last year and love it, I'm kind of on the fence about the cat, but will probably end up getting it haha. And I have all three years so far of their "happy Halloween" series of pumpkin diorama ornaments. Maybe someday I'll get around to getting a Halloween tree for all of my Halloween ornaments lol


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thinking of you Sugar Skull lovers! These are from PartyLite, available July 19th!
> 
> View attachment 245521


Thank you for sharing your find, I LOVE these! And I usually forget to check out PartyLite for Halloween.


----------



## sanura03

While googling around I also found this Halloween preview picture from Partylite:









And they have some Fall / Halloween stuff on clearance on their site, like this cute little guy:









http://www.partylite.com/legacy/reg...categoryId=58785&viewAll=true&showCrumbs=true


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Here I go replying to my own post but..... Ran to Hallmark today. No sugar cat.


Lucy, here is the best price on eBay, which is pretty good, considering it is $14.95 plus tax at Hallmark:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-HALLMA...021?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item54219d3e05

That's shipped, too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> The Scentsationalist blog posted a $15 off $45 YC coupon (code AG15) that is good from August 3rd through August 28th. Yes, it ends the day before the Boney Bunch release.
> 
> Here we go again...
> 
> Edited to add: I will try that coupon code when the Boneys hit the YC website if we have no other coupons - it's worth a try since it might still be valid!


See what I mean? This is what runs people away from YC, not re-released Boneys. 

Make sure to ask your store if it will accept expired coupons at the party!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> That makes total sense and is very reasonable!!! I would love for them to have other Halloween items as well! I know we all here would spend like crazy.


In theory, yes, LOL! YC needs to get on the stick, because from the looks of things (you, know, Halloween previews from OTHER STORES), I am going to be spending more money at other places than I thought!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thinking of you Sugar Skull lovers! These are from PartyLite, available July 19th!
> 
> View attachment 245521


Ahhhhhhh these are so cute!!!! Gotta have them!


----------



## Kitty

In 2011 there are Boney Santa & Baby Elf, maybe there will be more this year a little something for the others.
YC items has many items from which you can choose. People are so quick to judge, of course BB are a little bit morbid but so are people rising from the dead. Reminds me of a song LIVE & LET DIE!


----------



## weenbaby

I love the crossover Christmas pieces! 
One time a SA told me you could use the coupons up to a month after their expiration. I wonder if it'll still work??


----------



## weenbaby

Someone needs to message Sean M.


----------



## Kitty

YC coupons can be used at Bed, Bath & Beyond but not the other way round. Too bad, I have so many of BBB coupons!

From Bed, Bath & Beyond http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/static/pricematch

Q. Can I use a manufacturer’s coupon together with a price match?
A. Yes! We will accept manufacturer coupons with a price match. Please note that any coupon that is issued from a retailer or brand that also has retail stores is considered a competitor coupon, not a manufacturer coupon. For example, a Yankee Candle coupon is considered a competitor coupon.


----------



## gloomycatt

sanura03 said:


> Thank you for sharing your find, I LOVE these! And I usually forget to check out PartyLite for Halloween.


I know someone who sells partylite.... lol


----------



## Lucy08

Kitty said:


> In 2011 there are Boney Santa & Baby Elf, maybe there will be more this year a little something for the others.
> YC items has many items from which you can choose. People are so quick to judge, of course BB are a little bit morbid but so are people rising from the dead. Reminds me of a song LIVE & LET DIE!


It's funny how some people see the Boneys, I don't think they are morbid at all!!!!! There isn't any dripping blood or anything! Oh well, as long as they keeping putting new ones out all will be well.


----------



## Kitty

YC Coupon exp. July 19 
/www.yankeecandle.com/statics/images/email/071615_2045/coupon_C.html?[/url]


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> I just looked it up in the online store so I could send you the site, but it says it's temporarily out of stock online  it claims it's in stock at my local (ish) Hallmark store but I don't remember seeing it there when I went on the 11th.
> I got the sugar skull last year and love it, I'm kind of on the fence about the cat, but will probably end up getting it haha. And I have all three years so far of their "happy Halloween" series of pumpkin diorama ornaments. Maybe someday I'll get around to getting a Halloween tree for all of my Halloween ornaments lol


The store manager told me the Halloween ornaments are a very limited run. They get one batch and that's it. She said it's a very small customer base and hallmark does not want to be stuck with 5,000 at the end of the year. I looked online as well and saw sold out, no big deal if I find it I find it. Oh, another thing the manager told me they have a new ship to store option when you order online. So no shipping charges!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, here is the best price on eBay, which is pretty good, considering it is $14.95 plus tax at Hallmark:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-HALLMA...021?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item54219d3e05
> 
> That's shipped, too!


Thank you, broke down and got one!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay guys, I know someone has been wanting that elusive 2008 Mr. Bones Dip Chiller. $119.99 is a great price shipped. Here is the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BONEY-BUNCH...812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4199aec83c

Hope someone gets it!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi Everyone! Catching back up. Miss a day and you miss a lot on this thread, LOL! 

Lucy, I'm so glad you got the Hallmark cat ornament! I was going to offer to look at my store for you and send you one if they had any left. 

Grim, thanks for sharing the cool looking sugar-skull-like skelly figures. Can't remember the name of them at this exact moment, but you know what I mean, LOL! Love those! And you're right about them looking good with the Boneys too. I'm always happy to find new things to add in with them. 

I couldn't have afforded the dip chiller that was on Ebay, but by the time I got on here and read about it, it had already sold. That would have been tempting in a way that's very bad for my credit cards! 

I see a few more items have been added to the Bay, but the latest Tony Boney car is now going for around $180. Gosh, I remember the last good deal listing was about $80 wasn't it? And that was only a few weeks ago. Ebay is off the rails lately. 

I love hearing more confirmations that YC isn't abandoning the Boneys completely. I don't mind sharing the store with other Halloween items as long as we get a corner.  And I really do like witch items. But the news about the coupon expiring ONE day before the release party is a big ugly stinker. 

And when are we going to get that list? Or at least a rumor of a list? Or just one little, tiny, black and white, grainy pic?


----------



## weenbaby

I think people just get tired of it. I have an impressive handbag collection and I'm almost finished selling almost every piece I have. It's been a long road and many tears and regrets and woulda shoulda couldas, but in the end, the collection is gone and it's not overrunning my life AND My closet. Yes it might sound lame, since they're just handbags, but I'm sure from anyone who has extensively collected stuff and has A TON of it, it really does overrun your life. 

I have a very small collection of Boneys compared to some of you guys, and even thinking about buying more is driving me insane, but I really want to relax this year, take a valium or 5 and just decide on the pieces I really truly want and stay away from pieces just to buy so that I can have. I really love functional jar toppers (the kind that allow you to burn the candle AND use the topper) because I use them whenever I burn a candle. I have so many tealight holders, I don't think I need anymore of those unless it's a cute piece. I would also like maybe another jar holder (like the snow white piece) just to display my candle plus a topper. 

I'm really toning down this year. I will save my excitement for you guys.


----------



## weenbaby

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Everyone! Catching back up. Miss a day and you miss a lot on this thread, LOL!
> 
> Lucy, I'm so glad you got the Hallmark cat ornament! I was going to offer to look at my store for you and send you one if they had any left.
> 
> Grim, thanks for sharing the cool looking sugar-skull-like skelly figures. Can't remember the name of them at this exact moment, but you know what I mean, LOL! Love those! And you're right about them looking good with the Boneys too. I'm always happy to find new things to add in with them.
> 
> I couldn't have afforded the dip chiller that was on Ebay, but by the time I got on here and read about it, it had already sold. That would have been tempting in a way that's very bad for my credit cards!
> 
> I see a few more items have been added to the Bay, but the latest Tony Boney car is now going for around $180. Gosh, I remember the last good deal listing was about $80 wasn't it? And that was only a few weeks ago. Ebay is off the rails lately.
> 
> I love hearing more confirmations that YC isn't abandoning the Boneys completely. I don't mind sharing the store with other Halloween items as long as we get a corner.  And I really do like witch items. But the news about the coupon expiring ONE day before the release party is a big ugly stinker.
> 
> And when are we going to get that list? Or at least a rumor of a list? Or just one little, tiny, black and white, grainy pic?


The Boney Bandit hasn't made his presence yet. Since the pieces aren't in the store, I doubt we'll see anything until a week before the launch.


----------



## weenbaby

My work schedule has changed since last year. I still work for the same company but instead of doing oddball hours, I've been working M-F overnight shifts. That leaves me weekends free. 

I've been so tempted to get another job, like just in retail so make a few extra bucks since I like spending money. Maybe I should try out for YC. I wonder if the manager there will hire me? She knows me by name (even though I don't go in there often), plus I know an employee who works there. 

I have tattoos but I can cover those. I would love to work in a place like that!


----------



## Spookywolf

weenbaby said:


> My work schedule has changed since last year. I still work for the same company but instead of doing oddball hours, I've been working M-F overnight shifts. That leaves me weekends free.
> 
> I've been so tempted to get another job, like just in retail so make a few extra bucks since I like spending money. Maybe I should try out for YC. I wonder if the manager there will hire me? She knows me by name (even though I don't go in there often), plus I know an employee who works there.
> 
> I have tattoos but I can cover those. I would love to work in a place like that!


I've often thought about working for YC too. You'd get an employee discount - not sure how much, but still a discount! And you could get first-hand scoop on all the new Boneys!


----------



## weenbaby

Spookywolf said:


> I've often thought about working for YC too. You'd get an employee discount - not sure how much, but still a discount! And you could get first-hand scoop on all the new Boneys!


i thought about that. The only thing stopping me is the Holiday thing. I have a new family (a husband and a 2 year old) and I want to have these moments, not be caught up in working. 

I have worked in the food biz my entire life. I mean weekends, holidays, etc. and I've FINALLY gotten to the point where I have off weekends and actually most holidays since they haven't fell on the days I work yet. I like to keep it that way, but at the same thing I'd love a little job during the week that would get me out of the house and let me be around people. I don't mind weekends as much, but holidays are a no go for me at this point so that's what is holding me back. 

I'm a security supervisor. I have 2 older gentlemen working for me. BOTH of them told me that they don't care about working holidays because for them, their kids are grown and out of the house and that they can see them whenever. They couldn't care less if they work the holidays. To them it means that I have the chance to be off to see my new family. 

I wish more people would think like them sometimes. I worked at the same restaurant for years and it was the same people every year who were allowed off the holidays.


----------



## Spookywolf

weenbaby said:


> I think people just get tired of it. I have an impressive handbag collection and I'm almost finished selling almost every piece I have. It's been a long road and many tears and regrets and woulda shoulda couldas, but in the end, the collection is gone and it's not overrunning my life AND My closet. Yes it might sound lame, since they're just handbags, but I'm sure from anyone who has extensively collected stuff and has A TON of it, it really does overrun your life.
> 
> I have a very small collection of Boneys compared to some of you guys, and even thinking about buying more is driving me insane, but I really want to relax this year, take a valium or 5 and just decide on the pieces I really truly want and stay away from pieces just to buy so that I can have. I really love functional jar toppers (the kind that allow you to burn the candle AND use the topper) because I use them whenever I burn a candle. I have so many tealight holders, I don't think I need anymore of those unless it's a cute piece. I would also like maybe another jar holder (like the snow white piece) just to display my candle plus a topper.
> 
> I'm really toning down this year. I will save my excitement for you guys.


Your post really struck a chord with me, weenbaby. My collection has gotten pretty big and I don't even own all the pieces. Honestly, I've thought about selling a few pieces, but I've never sold on Ebay and the thought of all that could go wrong scares me off. But I've bought a few pieces, especially last year, that I didn't even necessarily like, just to put them in my collection. If I had a do-over, I would probably pass on several of those now. But I've also had pieces in my hand that I put back on the shelf back in 2010 especially, that I really kicked myself for later. Collecting can drive you bonkers sometimes!  But I do admire your strength of will to be able to part with something you invested the time in collecting. That had to be hard. I have a similar plan this year for the Boneys. I'm only going to buy the ones that really sing to me. Let's hope the entire line-up doesn't have a killer singing voice!


----------



## weenbaby

Spookywolf said:


> Your post really struck a chord with me, weenbaby. My collection has gotten pretty big and I don't even own all the pieces. Honestly, I've thought about selling a few pieces, but I've never sold on Ebay and the thought of all that could go wrong scares me off. But I've bought a few pieces, especially last year, that I didn't even necessarily like, just to put them in my collection. If I had a do-over, I would probably pass on several of those now. But I've also had pieces in my hand that I put back on the shelf back in 2010 especially, that I really kicked myself for later. Collecting can drive you bonkers sometimes!  But I do admire your strength of will to be able to part with something you invested the time in collecting. That had to be hard. I have a similar plan this year for the Boneys. I'm only going to buy the ones that really sing to me. Let's hope the entire line-up doesn't have a killer singing voice!


It's hard. I have bought MANY bags because they were a certain brand and they just sat in my closet, never to be used. Now unlike boneys, most of those bags can be found again and probably at a cheaper price than what I paid. 
I kind of go through steps when I sell my bags. The first thing I look at is, WILL I EVER use this? If it's NO, it's gone. #2 is if I will regret selling it...if I have any kind of feeling that I will regret selling it, I won't. #3 is how easy it is to buy again. If I sell it, then regret it, will it be easy to buy? Even if I have to pay a bit more than I did originally? If the answer is YES then I'll sell it. 

Selling a collection is hard. I sold my entire Disney Pin collection for $2 a piece just because I wasn't into it anymore. I think a lot of the pins I had would go for way more now.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Haddonfield1963

If everybody is really, really nice, I'll possibly drop a few hints this evening about what you want to know. Til this evening everyone : )


----------



## wickedwillingwench

*slips haddon some warm delicious cookies fresh from the oven and some ice cold cider and bats her eyes*


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> I think people just get tired of it. I have an impressive handbag collection and I'm almost finished selling almost every piece I have. It's been a long road and many tears and regrets and woulda shoulda couldas, but in the end, the collection is gone and it's not overrunning my life AND My closet. Yes it might sound lame, since they're just handbags, but I'm sure from anyone who has extensively collected stuff and has A TON of it, it really does overrun your life.
> 
> I have a very small collection of Boneys compared to some of you guys, and even thinking about buying more is driving me insane, but I really want to relax this year, take a valium or 5 and just decide on the pieces I really truly want and stay away from pieces just to buy so that I can have. I really love functional jar toppers (the kind that allow you to burn the candle AND use the topper) because I use them whenever I burn a candle. I have so many tealight holders, I don't think I need anymore of those unless it's a cute piece. I would also like maybe another jar holder (like the snow white piece) just to display my candle plus a topper.
> 
> I'm really toning down this year. I will save my excitement for you guys.


I'm totally with you 100%, I do not buy every single piece. I only buy what I love. So, I average one or two peices every year. Oh course tastes change and there are a few older pieces I would love to have. But, it's not life or death! I hate clutter, so buying them just to buy them would freak me out. I only leave two out all year long, the guitar player and the drummer. I have two boys, one plays guitar and one plays drums so they are sentimental in that respect.

EDIT to add, I totally do not judge any of you who want every piece!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> If everybody is really, really nice, I'll possibly drop a few hints this evening about what you want to know. Til this evening everyone : )


Oh come on!!! You can't torment us like that! LOL!


----------



## Kitty

Weenbaby,

For you tattoo collection.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Omg--Haddonfield! We are on the edges of our boney seats!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Ok everyone, as promised, here is what I can tell you. There are 13 new Boney Bunch pieces and 1 reissue. The reissue is part of the 2008 Mr. Bones line. 4 of the new pieces are online only. So, the rumors of the Boney Bunch demise are greatly exaggerated. I have seen pictures of all the pieces and some are very unique. I am just so greatful to YC that they plan on keeping the BB around. Also, there are another 26 pieces that are part of their 2015 Halloween line. Of those 26 pieces, NONE of them are reissues. The pieces on the Witches Ball flyer will be available but are not counted in the 26 pieces I referenced. We are in store for another wonderful and exciting YC Halloween season!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## witchyone

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Ok everyone, as promised, here is what I can tell you. There are 13 new Boney Bunch pieces and 1 reissue. The reissue is part of the 2008 Mr. Bones line. 4 of the new pieces are online only. So, the rumors of the Boney Bunch demise are greatly exaggerated. I have seen pictures of all the pieces and some are very unique. I am just so greatful to YC that they plan on keeping the BB around. Also, there are another 26 pieces that are part of their 2015 Halloween line. Of those 26 pieces, NONE of them are reissues. The pieces on the Witches Ball flyer will be available but are not counted in the 26 pieces I referenced. We are in store for another wonderful and exciting YC Halloween season!


You are awesome! Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## sanura03

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Ok everyone, as promised, here is what I can tell you. There are 13 new Boney Bunch pieces and 1 reissue. The reissue is part of the 2008 Mr. Bones line. 4 of the new pieces are online only. So, the rumors of the Boney Bunch demise are greatly exaggerated. I have seen pictures of all the pieces and some are very unique. I am just so greatful to YC that they plan on keeping the BB around. Also, there are another 26 pieces that are part of their 2015 Halloween line. Of those 26 pieces, NONE of them are reissues. The pieces on the Witches Ball flyer will be available but are not counted in the 26 pieces I referenced. We are in store for another wonderful and exciting YC Halloween season!


My wallet is crying already haha. And as for the 2008 Mr Bones piece *crosses fingers and whispers* Please be the cake stand somehow pleasebethecakestandsomehow.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I can give you guys the picture of the 2008 Mr. Bones piece if you want it. Lol.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I can give you guys the picture of the 2008 Mr. Bones piece if you want it. Lol.


You can have my first born.... for a month and then I need him back for school before people start asking questions lmao.


----------



## SalemWitch

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I can give you guys the picture of the 2008 Mr. Bones piece if you want it. Lol.


Thank you! [emoji316]


----------



## Haddonfield1963

The 2008 Mr. Bones reissue piece is the Jack-O-Lantern snack/candy bowl. I know it's not the cake stand or the dip chiller but it is a really cool piece. I've wanted it for quite some time. I'm guessing this will be the $10 with a $30 purchase item.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

sanura03 said:


> You can have my first born.... for a month and then I need him back for school before people start asking questions lmao.


Lol! I have 2 of my own and can barely handle them. Thanks for the offer, though.


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh wow. Thanks Haddonfield! (Big hugs to you!! ) What an awesome surprise to log on and see tonight. And frankly, I'm a bit shocked at the news of 13 new Boneys! Holy cow!! I really had it in my mind that we'd be lucky to see 2-3 new pieces this year by the way they were making it sound. My mind is reeling! And getting a chance at a 2008 Mr. Bones piece....Jackpot!!!


----------



## witchyone

Now we just need the Boney Bandit to come along with the pictures.


----------



## Spookywolf

4 pieces online only, but only 1 is a re-release? That means we get 3 new Boneys as online only. They've never done that before. I wonder if the Pet Cemetery is the re-release piece.


----------



## Spookywolf

Whoops, I just re-read Haddonfield's original post again. Guess Pet Cemetery is not the re-release, since that is the Mr. Bones candy bowl. Sorry about that. I got all excited and lost some brain function, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Are we're edging close to the 100 page mark on our thread too, guys! Almost there...


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello? Where'd everybody go? Am I dancing around in the Boney Lounge all by myself over this awesome news??


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Spookywolf said:


> Whoops, I just re-read Haddonfield's original post again. Guess Pet Cemetery is not the re-release, since that is the Mr. Bones candy bowl. Sorry about that. I got all excited and lost some brain function, LOL!


No, as far as I can tell there is no pet cemetary this year. I'm really glad YC didn't decide to reissue a ton of older pieces (not yet anyway). I have a feeling in 2017 for their 10th anniversary we will get quite a few reissues, though. By the way, if you look on the Witches Ball flyer you can see part of one of the new Halloween pieces behind the black bar to the left of the jar candle with the hat topper witch hand.


----------



## Spookywolf

Haddonfield1963 said:


> No, as far as I can tell there is no pet cemetary this year. I'm really glad YC didn't decide to reissue a ton of older pieces (not yet anyway). I have a feeling in 2017 for their 10th anniversary we will get quite a few reissues, though. By the way, if you look on the Witches Ball flyer you can see part of one of the new Halloween pieces behind the black bar to the left of the jar candle with the hat topper witch hand.


Yeah, I posted that earlier. You can see part of a black metal cat jar holder of some type. You can see the ear and part of the eye peeking out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Haddonfield1963 said:


> No, as far as I can tell there is no pet cemetary this year. I'm really glad YC didn't decide to reissue a ton of older pieces (not yet anyway). I have a feeling in 2017 for their 10th anniversary we will get quite a few reissues, though. By the way, if you look on the Witches Ball flyer you can see part of one of the new Halloween pieces behind the black bar to the left of the jar candle with the hat topper witch hand.


it looks like a metal cat jar holder?


----------



## Spookywolf

Haddonfield, did you get to see any of the witch items too? Any clues about what those will be? And can you give us any hints on the types of new Boneys coming out, like some more Victorian ladies or family members, or possibly a new pet?


----------



## Mourning Glory

wickedwillingwench said:


> it looks like a metal cat jar holder?


Or topper maybe. Reminiscent of the bats wings.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

wickedwillingwench said:


> it looks like a metal cat jar holder?


Good eye ; )


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Spookywolf said:


> Haddonfield, did you get to see any of the witch items too? Any clues about what those will be? And can you give us any hints on the types of new Boneys coming out, like some more Victorian ladies or family members, or possibly a new pet?


I saw almost everything they are releasing. There are witches, skeletons, spiders, black cats, and more. None of which anyone has previously seen. I'll give up the identity of one Boney. It's a Boney man sitting in an electric chair. It is awesome!

If everyone is patient, I will get some pictures posted soon of everything. Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## grim gravely

Thank you Haddenfield for the information. 
13 new pieces is great but I was hoping for less pieces this year so I could save a little money. I'm not complaining though. Makes me wonder why Yankee Candle is keeping boney bunch a big secret if there are so many pieces coming out. You would think they would want to hype this to get people in the store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I saw almost everything they are releasing. There are witches, skeletons, spiders, black cats, and more. None of which anyone has previously seen. I'll give up the identity of one Boney. It's a Boney man sitting in an electric chair. It is awesome!
> 
> If everyone is patient, I will get some pictures posted soon of everything. Happy Halloween everyone!


Haddonfield, after a wild and crazy week, you really made my day. *hugs* I know this forum is family oriented, but the last thing I want to do right now is behave!  You've been a pretty bad boy today, and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am also surprised that there are so many new pieces! But, that means there is something for everyone. And for those of you here who collect all things Boney and Halloween, it's time to sell that kidney now!


----------



## Spookywolf

Haddonfield, you've scooped everybody else.  I'm not seeing mention of this anywhere on the web except for here. Love our BB thread!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Haddonfield, after a wild and crazy week, you really made my day. *hugs* I know this forum is family oriented, but the last thing I want to do right now is behave!  You've been a pretty bad boy today, and I'm lovin' it!


Lol. I try to take care of our community. If I have to misbehave, well, so be it. A bad boy I shall be!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Haddon, i think you are the OFFICIAL halloween hero today. <3


----------



## DarkSecret

Oh my how exciting! Kings Dominion used to have a guy in an electric chair,at Halloween. it was awesome and scary. When they turned it on he really looked as though he was being electrocuted! They called him "shake and bake". This is exciting news! Thanks so much Haddonfield!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Happy dance, happy dance!

Hey, Haddonfield...


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Spookywolf said:


> Haddonfield, you've scooped everybody else.  I'm not seeing mention of this anywhere on the web except for here. Love our BB thread!


I know, right!!?? I jumped over to BBL to see if they had anything.... cricket... cricket... Haddonfield is the man! Thank you for making this a not craptastic week after all!


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> The 2008 Mr. Bones reissue piece is the Jack-O-Lantern snack/candy bowl. I know it's not the cake stand or the dip chiller but it is a really cool piece. I've wanted it for quite some time. I'm guessing this will be the $10 with a $30 purchase item.


OMG, yay!!!! I am in love with this but have never found one priced well.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Remember Ace Ventura? When he kept doing the hip thrust saying, "Can you feel that?" That's how I feel right about now! Suck it, YC!


----------



## sanura03

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I saw almost everything they are releasing. There are witches, skeletons, spiders, black cats, and more. None of which anyone has previously seen. I'll give up the identity of one Boney. It's a Boney man sitting in an electric chair. It is awesome!
> 
> If everyone is patient, I will get some pictures posted soon of everything. Happy Halloween everyone!


*faints* 
Thank you!!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Hello? Where'd everybody go? Am I dancing around in the Boney Lounge all by myself over this awesome news??


Sorry, took the kiddos to the movies. So, I am late to the party here! Very excited!!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I saw almost everything they are releasing. There are witches, skeletons, spiders, black cats, and more. None of which anyone has previously seen. I'll give up the identity of one Boney. It's a Boney man sitting in an electric chair. It is awesome!
> 
> If everyone is patient, I will get some pictures posted soon of everything. Happy Halloween everyone!


That sounds amazing, thanks for the info!!!


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Hello? Where'd everybody go? Am I dancing around in the Boney Lounge all by myself over this awesome news??


I had to go do some deep breathing exercises to recover from the quick (and welcome!) turn of events.


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> Now we just need the Boney Bandit to come along with the pictures.


I'd take a list at this point and be happy! I will say tho, last year having a list then later seeing pictures I was disappointed. A lot of pieces I thought I'd love I didn't. I ended up with just a taxi and a cat I didn't love because my youngest twisted my arm.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I'd take a list at this post and be happy! I will say tho, last year having a list then later seeing pictures I was disappointed. A lot of pieces I thought I'd love I didn't. I ended up with just a taxi and a cat I didn't love because my youngest twisted my arm.


Wow, Lucy! I regret NOT getting the cat, LOL!


----------



## gloomycatt

This is so exciting!!!!  ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> I had to go do some deep breathing exercises to recover from the quick (and welcome!) turn of events.


I know!  I really did have myself convinced that there would only be a couple of pieces this year. I'm actively looking for a new curio cabinet to add to the dining room for my collectibles. The china cabinet is full to the brim and I still have some Boneys trapped in their boxes in the basement that have nowhere to go. I'm going to have to be very selective in which ones I choose this year, cause the Spookywolf house is-ah full-ah. I'm hearing that ancient knight from that Indiana Jones film in my head - "You must choose...but choose wisely!"


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, Lucy! I regret NOT getting the cat, LOL!


I'm sorry.  maybe the outlets will get it???


----------



## Teresa Keith Duke

I'm so excited!!!! I'm a gotta have them all gal.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i'm going to bed soon...but will run excitedly like a child on xmas to see if there are pics in the morning!


----------



## gloomycatt

wickedwillingwench said:


> i'm going to bed soon...but will run excitedly like a child on xmas to see if there are pics in the morning!


I'm staying up as late as possible..... good practice for when they release online!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Ok, ok. I'll break down and give you one pic. Here's the electric chair Boney! It is an online only piece.


----------



## Lucy08

Anyone else worried about the online exclusives??? Last year those were the worst of the worst pieces as far as quality.


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Ok, ok. I'll break down and give you one pic. Here's the electric chair Boney! It is an online only piece.


Noooo, online only?


----------



## 31salem13

OH MY!! Thank you! He is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## DarkSecret

He is awesome, I'm calling him "shake and bake"! My sons will love this! Thank you! Thank you! Wench I hope you caught a glimpse of this!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Lucy08 said:


> Noooo, online only?


From what I was told, unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Guys and ghouls, I promise more pics are coming. I have to go get ready to work the graveyard shift. Until we meet again...


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Ok, ok. I'll break down and give you one pic. Here's the electric chair Boney! It is an online only piece.


My husband pointed out Mr. Boney is wearing his hat, not going to be a very successful execution.


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Guys and ghouls, I promise more pics are coming. I have to go get ready to work the graveyard shift. Until we meet again...


You are the cats meow, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Lucy08 said:


> My husband pointed out Mr. Boney is wearing his hat, not going to be a very successful execution.


Lol. It would have to be really spongy and wet.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Anyone else worried about the online exclusives??? Last year those were the worst of the worst pieces as far as quality.


My first Pet Cemetery broke during shipping last year, so I'm a little nervous about them. But if its online only, I guess they have us over a barrel.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> My first Pet Cemetery broke during shipping last year, so I'm a little nervous about them. But if its online only, I guess they have us over a barrel.


Oh for sure, I will roll the dice and order!!! All I can think about was everyone's buses! Yikes, they were not good!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Oh for sure, I will roll the dice and order!!! All I can think about was everyone's buses! Yikes, they were not good!


Oh man, I forgot the bus was one of the online pieces. Could really be a crap-shoot! (they need a biting nails smiley! )


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I'm going to venture out on my big, brave limb here. I don't think I will buy the electric chair piece. And I mean absolutely no offense to those of the BB family that love that one. Honestly, I'll wave pom-poms for you, cheering you on if you get it.  But that one is just not my style. I see people do this for yard displays too, and I guess I'm just more of a traditionalist. A few ghosts and tombstones, maybe a witch, those are more my style of yard decor. Maybe I'll change my mind if I see it up close and personal on a YC wide-angle zoom shot, but I'm leaning toward no on that one. Gotta start cutting back somewhere.  But still tickled pink to see the early preview pics though. I'm doing handstands in my living room at the chance to have time to decide and mull over things before I buy. More big hugs, Haddonfield. This means a lot to all of us!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Haddonfield! You are the bomb! I'm so excited for the 2008 rerelease and the boney in the electric chair sounds amazing!

Squee!!!


----------



## DarkSecret

Oh no Spooky! If I remember correctly you liked that funky bird last year, you mean you don't like "shake and bake"? I'm just playing with you, we all have different tastes!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I'm going to venture out on my big, brave limb here. I don't think I will buy the electric chair piece. And I mean absolutely no offense to those of the BB family that love that one. Honestly, I'll wave pom-poms for you, cheering you on if you get it.  But that one is just not my style. I see people do this for yard displays too, and I guess I'm just more of a traditionalist. A few ghosts and tombstones, maybe a witch, those are more my style of yard decor. Maybe I'll change my mind if I see it up close and personal on a YC wide-angle zoom shot, but I'm leaning toward no on that one. Gotta start cutting back somewhere.  But still tickled pink to see the early preview pics though. I'm doing handstands in my living room at the chance to have time to decide and mull over things before I buy. More big hugs, Haddonfield. This means a lot to all of us!


No offense taken!!!!! I may totally change my mind as well once we have a super crisp picture. I am hoping there is something else online that I will want to avoid shipping. If this is it, it may not be worth it. They better come thru for us with coupons.....


----------



## Kitty

YC should have Frankenstein on a table being brought back from the dead!

2008 Mr. Bones pic.


----------



## grim gravely

The online exclusives sold out fast last year so I'll be getting this one as soon as they appear on the website. I believe there was a restock online last year but you never know with the later release date. I keep telling myself this is the year I become selective in what pieces I get but that doesn't seem to be working after seeing that picture.


----------



## Spookywolf

Btw, before I leave that site and forget, Pier 1 has these candles in their Halloween line-up. The black tapers and tealights are LED and the bride and groom tapers are the real deal (not that I would want to burn them - too cute!) They would look really good with our Boneys!


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> No offense taken!!!!! I may totally change my mind as well once we have a super crisp picture. I am hoping there is something else online that I will want to avoid shipping. If this is it, it may not be worth it. They better come thru for us with coupons.....


I don't care for ordering online either, as I said last year, I really hope I can go to the flagship store. I like to pick out my own figurines. And at the flagship store they also have the online exclusives. I like to be able to look them over for flaws and such.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> No offense taken!!!!! I may totally change my mind as well once we have a super crisp picture. I am hoping there is something else online that I will want to avoid shipping. If this is it, it may not be worth it. They better come thru for us with coupons.....


The online exclusive boney bunches never add up to the amount of the coupon to take advantage of the coupon and save money. Last year the store manager told me that they can order online exclusives in store to save on shipping. You do run the risk of the piece selling out before the preview party if you take advantage of in store ordering.


----------



## Lucy08

F


Spookywolf said:


> Btw, before I leave that site and forget, Pier 1 has these candles in their Halloween line-up. The black tapers and tealights are LED and the bride and groom tapers are the real deal (not that I would want to burn them - too cute!) They would look really good with our Boneys!
> 
> View attachment 245777
> 
> View attachment 245778
> 
> View attachment 245779


Interesting, the bide/groom as well a s the tapers have bee changed form previous years. My bride/groom are all black and white and my tapers are different as well. Going to be so so so broke......


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> I don't care for ordering online either, as I said last year, I really hope I can go to the flagship store. I like to pick out my own figurines. And at the flagship store they also have the online exclusives. I like to be able to look them over for flaws and such.


I went to the Williamsburg flagship store last year a week or two after the big release. But, with the late release this year its not practical being three hours away.  I wouldn't dare try on release day, can you imagine the crowd????


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> The online exclusive boney bunches never add up to the amount of the coupon to take advantage of the coupon and save money. Last year the store manager told me that they can order online exclusives in store to save on shipping. You do run the risk of the piece selling out before the preview party if you take advantage of in store ordering.


That might be a your manager may vary type of situation. I remember hearing people say their store wouldn't do that! Good plan tho, I will have to ask next time I go in. Looks like I will be hanging out with you guys until the wee hours before the release.


----------



## grim gravely

DarkSecret said:


> I don't care for ordering online either, as I said last year, I really hope I can go to the flagship store. I like to pick out my own figurines. And at the flagship store they also have the online exclusives. I like to be able to look them over for flaws and such.


I always look for flaws at the preview party. I can deal with a little flaw if that is what the best piece in the store has but chips are the worst. I had no luck last year with the online exclusives.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I saw almost everything they are releasing. There are witches, skeletons, spiders, black cats, and more. None of which anyone has previously seen. I'll give up the identity of one Boney. It's a Boney man sitting in an electric chair. It is awesome!
> 
> If everyone is patient, I will get some pictures posted soon of everything. Happy Halloween everyone!


Wow!!! You are awesome!!! Thank you!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I always look for flaws at the preview party. I can deal with a little flaw if that is what the best piece in the store has but chips are the worst. I had no luck last year with the online exclusives.


Oh for sure, a little paint flaw is acceptable. Chips or crack, nope. My motorcycle guy from a coup,e years ago is misspelled. They ordered me a new one, but the new one the paint was so bad it was best to keep the misspelled one.


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Oh no Spooky! If I remember correctly you liked that funky bird last year, you mean you don't like "shake and bake"? I'm just playing with you, we all have different tastes!


LOL! Yeah, I was the bird plane freak last year. Still love that one!  Btw, DarkSecret, did you ever get the pumpkin wagon piece you were looking for last year? That piece is also a favorite of mine - so detailed and amazing. Hope you found it! 



grim gravely said:


> The online exclusive boney bunches never add up to the amount of the coupon to take advantage of the coupon and save money. Last year the store manager told me that they can order online exclusives in store to save on shipping. You do run the risk of the piece selling out before the preview party if you take advantage of in store ordering.


Grim, thanks for the reminder about this! Letting the store order for you saves you the shipping costs. Think I'll go that route if there are onlines I want.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> That might be a your manager may vary type of situation. I remember hearing people say their store wouldn't do that! Good plan tho, I will have to ask next time I go in. Looks like I will be hanging out with you guys until the wee hours before the release.


I also heard that stores don't get credit for any online exclusives so they don't like to order them for customers.


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> I went to the Williamsburg flagship store last year a week or two after the big release. But, with the late release this year its not practical being three hours away.  I wouldn't dare try on release day, can you imagine the crowd????


I was so disappointed in my local store's premiere party last year. I thought I'd give it a try. I stopped by the flagship at the end of September last year, and they still had the bus, which I wouldn't order online because so many here had problems with them. They have a lot more pieces in stock also. But I'll try it once.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I also heard that stores don't get credit for any online exclusives so they don't like to order them for customers.


Ah ha, that could be the reason people are told no.


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> I was so disappointed in my local store's premiere party last year. I thought I'd give it a try. I stopped by the flagship at the end of September last year, and they still had the bus, which I wouldn't order online because so many here had problems with them. They have a lot more pieces in stock also. But I'll try it once.


The Williamsburg store had everything except the pet cemetery a couple weeks after the preview party.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Oh for sure, a little paint flaw is acceptable. Chips or crack, nope. My motorcycle guy from a coup,e years ago is misspelled. They ordered me a new one, but the new one the paint was so bad it was best to keep the misspelled one.


IMO, chips decrease the value of the piece and I would like to avoid chipped pieces if I can. Every time I look at my Last Call boney I wish stores would look over these before putting them out. I didn't notice the huge chip on Last Call until I got home that year and every store was sold out for the rest of the season.


----------



## DarkSecret

Well if misery loves company, it was a crappy week as someone above stated, but it has ended on a positive note. We got a photo of a new boney and some information on the rest of the Halloween items. Haddonfield's post made me smile. Now I'm calling it a day. Hope we will hear more next week and see some photos of the rest of the collection.


----------



## Kitty

YC store coupon Aug.3-28, 2015. $15 off $45
It EXPIRES 1 day before Witches Ball.

We should get catalogs before the preview! Coupons are usually in the catalogs.

YC orange Flyer reads:

You're Invited! THE WITCHES ALL Saturday, August 29th
For the unveiling of our 2015 Halloween Collection.
Enjoy wicked savings and special offers.
Dress in your Halloween best and win a party favor!

I was told 10 am.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> IMO, chips decrease the value of the piece and I would like to avoid chipped pieces if I can. Every time I look at my Last Call boney I wish stores would look over these before putting them out. I didn't notice the huge chip on Last Call until I got home that year and every store was sold out for the rest of the season.


The other thing that bothers me like mad is glue gun glue strands all over a piece. Here's hoping quality is better this year and prices aren't jacked way up!


----------



## Lucy08

Kitty said:


> YC store coupon Aug.3-28, 2015. $15 off $45
> It EXPIRES 1 day before Witches Ball.
> 
> We should get catalogs before the preview! Coupons are usually in the catalogs.
> 
> YC orange Flyer reads:
> 
> You're Invited! THE WITCHES ALL Saturday, August 29th
> For the unveiling of our 2015 Halloween Collection.
> Enjoy wicked savings and special offers.
> Dress in your Halloween best and win a party favor!
> 
> I was told 10 am.


I never ever get a catalog, ever. I mentioned it at the store today and they said they don't seem to get them either! Not a Halloween issue, no catalogs ever.


----------



## grim gravely

Kitty said:


> YC store coupon Aug.3-28, 2015. $15 off $45
> It EXPIRES 1 day before Witches Ball.
> 
> We should get catalogs before the preview! Coupons are usually in the catalogs.
> 
> YC orange Flyer reads:
> 
> You're Invited! THE WITCHES ALL Saturday, August 29th
> For the unveiling of our 2015 Halloween Collection.
> Enjoy wicked savings and special offers.
> Dress in your Halloween best and win a party favor!
> 
> I was told 10 am.


I believe there is a two day grace period on Yankee Candle coupons.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Seriously, I disappear for a bit, and we get our first Boney picture??? OMG!!! As a Florida native, I have to have this one! "Old Sparky" may be retired, but he can live on in Boney history! Thanks so much, Haddonfield! *hugs*


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I also heard that stores don't get credit for any online exclusives so they don't like to order them for customers.


Hmm, hadn't heard that one yet. I'll have to ask my store manager if she wants the sale at the store. Sure hope so, cause I'd like to skip the shipping!


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> The other thing that bothers me like mad is glue gun glue strands all over a piece. Here's hoping quality is better this year and prices aren't jacked way up!


You would think quality would match the price. I purchase Bath and Body Works luminary haunted house every year but cringe when I see the price tag. Halloween collectibles are not cheap anymore.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Hmm, hadn't heard that one yet. I'll have to ask my store manager if she wants the sale at the store. Sure hope so, cause I'd like to skip the shipping!


Maybe things changed since Jarden took over. At least they are smart enough to keep boney bunch in their Halloween line. Now we need to get candles with strong throws and I'll spend more money at Yankee Candle.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

There is a way to get around stores who do not want to place orders for online exclusives in store. If any item that is sold in store is sold out, and it is available online, they will order it for you, with free shipping of course. The catch is, they will add ANY ONLINE EXCLUSIVE ON, at no additional charge. Give it a try. My store doesn't give me any trouble, but even if yours doesn't like it, they will do it!


----------



## Kitty

My YC local stores do not have a grace period on coupons!

First make sure you are NOT on a DO NOT CALL List because YC kicks its out & will not send catalog.
That is the way YC does business, so I just comply.

YC website has contact info.
http://www.yankeecandle.com/customer-service/contact-information
Scroll down page
To Request a Catalog:
CLICK on Catalog Request Form
Write: Yankee Candle Catalog Sales, P.O. Box 110, So, Deerfield, MA 01373-0110
Call: 1-800-243-1776


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> The 2008 Mr. Bones reissue piece is the Jack-O-Lantern snack/candy bowl. I know it's not the cake stand or the dip chiller but it is a really cool piece. I've wanted it for quite some time. I'm guessing this will be the $10 with a $30 purchase item.


One of my favorite Boney pieces I own! Glad they are re-releasing it!!


----------



## witchyone

Nothing like waking up to a picture - thank you again, Haddonfield! It sounds like this is going to be another good year (but not for my bank account!)


----------



## milosalem00

Well it looks like its going to be an expensive year for all of us !


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> LOL! Yeah, I was the bird plane freak last year. Still love that one!  Btw, DarkSecret, did you ever get the pumpkin wagon piece you were looking for last year? That piece is also a favorite of mine - so detailed and amazing. Hope you found it!
> 
> 
> 
> Grim, thanks for the reminder about this! Letting the store order for you saves you the shipping costs. Think I'll go that route if there are onlines I want.


Oh yeah Spooky, you set me on the hunt for the pumpkin wagon. But I had to find just the right one. I had always noticed the pumpkins on that piece with their creepy little grins, but I never noticed the horse's expression. He is terrified, he reminds me of the horse Gunpowder on the Disney cartoon Sleepy Hollow. Well I ended up buying two of them. I got them at a good price and I corresponded with the seller before I bought about safely packaging them for shipment. They arrived in perfect condition. One horse is a bit more terrified than the other. But judging by the prices on ebay at the moment I'm glad I got them last year. As someone mentioned in this forum before, I think patience is the key, prices will eventually come down. I also caved and bought the mother with the baby carriage last year, I'm glad I did, I can't bring myself to spend the extremely high prices these sellers are asking this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

priate in the boat, definitely. and then the guillotine


----------



## Lucy08

Got a $10/25 in my email this week, went yesterday and picked this up. It's gorgeous lit up!


----------



## Lucy08

Kitty said:


> My YC local stores do not have a grace period on coupons!
> 
> First make sure you are NOT on a DO NOT CALL List because YC kicks its out & will not send catalog.
> That is the way YC does business, so I just comply.
> 
> YC website has contact info.
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/customer-service/contact-information
> Scroll down page
> To Request a Catalog:
> CLICK on Catalog Request Form
> Write: Yankee Candle Catalog Sales, P.O. Box 110, So, Deerfield, MA 01373-0110
> Call: 1-800-243-1776


Requested a catalog, we shall see what happens! Thanks for the link Kitty!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Got a $10/25 in my email this week, went yesterday and picked this up. It's gorgeous lit up!


Lucy, can you please post that coupon here? I would really prefer that one over the $20/$45 I received!


----------



## Kim Pehrson Williams

Love the new electric chair boney!! Thanks for posting him. I can't wait to see the rest. My little hole in the wall YC did basically nothing last year for the release. The previous two years we got door prizes and cookies. Last year was DULL, DULL DULL. No excitement, no line waiting to get in. I got there half an hour late walked right in to a basically empty store grabbed the couple of new ones I wanted and was out the door in 5 minutes. Then went home and ordered the bus online I think. And if the Boney gods are listening.....I want old scifi bonies pretty please. Like a boney in an old spaceship.  A spaceship that lights up. Thanks.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i don't know HOW haddonfield can be sleeping sweetly after his graveyard shift while he KNOWS we are all sitting here hitting 'refresh' over and over waiting for another new boney pic. LOLOL


----------



## Lucy08

$10/$25 for you Pumpkin Muffin!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Got a $10/25 in my email this week, went yesterday and picked this up. It's gorgeous lit up!


Is it orange inside? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> Got a $10/25 in my email this week, went yesterday and picked this up. It's gorgeous lit up!


This is gorgeous! But, I can't find it online


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> This is gorgeous! But, I can't find it online


Type in "twilight" : I just ordered the jar holder & two votive holders lol ... THANKS Lucy ! Lol!

The large tea light holder in this collection ($39.99) is sold out online as of a few moments ago lol... Too bad it didn't have the orange tint to it ..... If it did, I would have gotten it too!


----------



## HweenLover

Hey everyone! I have been following this forum for 3 years now, but I finally joined. I love the boney bunch so much.  I'm a teacher from Omaha, NE and lucky for me, the boney bunch are not as popular here as they are in other parts of the U.S. I can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Hi, everyone! I know I'm late coming back to check in on this year's Boneys, but I saw that the release party is going to be late this year too! August 29th? 

I was excited to see the Boney in the electric chair, though! I do think I'm going to have to hold back a bit this year as I am running out of room...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Welcome HweenLover. 

Space isn't a factor for me....I have already told dh that our new house must have substantial space and shelving for my BB family.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> $10/$25 for you Pumpkin Muffin!


Lucy, YOU ROCK!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hot off the presses from Boney Bunch Love's Facebook.... OMG! 

"Looks like we got some good hints as to what's coming out for the boneys!! And I'm lovviinng it!!!! Please tell me you're flipping out with me over these!
Descriptions:
~ "Telebone" Boney in a telephone booth
~ "Booze hound"-boney dog with beer! (votive holder)
~ "Tip or Treat" Old timey organ with bone detail and a boney sitting playing! (2 taper holder maybe)
~ "Diamonds are a ghouls best friend" boney couple (votive holder)
~ Boos brothers band (jar holder)
~ Slaying Alive dancing couple (triple tea light holder)
~ "Deadly Diva" Boney singing (double tealight holder)
~ "Skully's Tap room" Bartender/waiter (tart warmer)
~ "Dark Avenue" Limo
~ Boney in an electric chair! (Online only)
~ Crazy cat lady (online only)
~ Snoopy style dog laying on doghouse (tart warmer)( Online only)
~ Wedding Couple (Online only)
~Re-release of 08 Mr.Bones pumpkin candy dish!!
Sounds like the theme is old timey club/bar.. Very musical! EEEK!!!"


----------



## happythenjaded

HweenLover said:


> Hey everyone! I have been following this forum for 3 years now, but I finally joined. I love the boney bunch so much.  I'm a teacher from Omaha, NE and lucky for me, the boney bunch are not as popular here as they are in other parts of the U.S. I can't wait to see more pics!!


Welcome HweenLover! Glad you finally joined !


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Hot off the presses from Boney Bunch Love's Facebook.... OMG!
> 
> "Looks like we got some good hints as to what's coming out for the boneys!! And I'm lovviinng it!!!! Please tell me you're flipping out with me over these!
> Descriptions:
> ~ "Telebone" Boney in a telephone booth
> ~ "Booze hound"-boney dog with beer! (votive holder)
> ~ "Tip or Treat" Old timey organ with bone detail and a boney sitting playing! (2 taper holder maybe)
> ~ "Diamonds are a ghouls best friend" boney couple (votive holder)
> ~ Boos brothers band (jar holder)
> ~ Slaying Alive dancing couple (triple tea light holder)
> ~ "Deadly Diva" Boney singing (double tealight holder)
> ~ "Skully's Tap room" Bartender/waiter (tart warmer)
> ~ "Dark Avenue" Limo
> ~ Boney in an electric chair! (Online only)
> ~ Crazy cat lady (online only)
> ~ Snoopy style dog laying on doghouse (tart warmer)( Online only)
> ~ Wedding Couple (Online only)
> ~Re-release of 08 Mr.Bones pumpkin candy dish!!
> Sounds like the theme is old timey club/bar.. Very musical! EEEK!!!"


Sounds very neat !! Glad I collected the band and After Life band members lol.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Hot off the presses from Boney Bunch Love's Facebook.... OMG!
> 
> "Looks like we got some good hints as to what's coming out for the boneys!! And I'm lovviinng it!!!! Please tell me you're flipping out with me over these!
> Descriptions:
> ~ "Telebone" Boney in a telephone booth
> ~ "Booze hound"-boney dog with beer! (votive holder)
> ~ "Tip or Treat" Old timey organ with bone detail and a boney sitting playing! (2 taper holder maybe)
> ~ "Diamonds are a ghouls best friend" boney couple (votive holder)
> ~ Boos brothers band (jar holder)
> ~ Slaying Alive dancing couple (triple tea light holder)
> ~ "Deadly Diva" Boney singing (double tealight holder)
> ~ "Skully's Tap room" Bartender/waiter (tart warmer)
> ~ "Dark Avenue" Limo
> ~ Boney in an electric chair! (Online only)
> ~ Crazy cat lady (online only)
> ~ Snoopy style dog laying on doghouse (tart warmer)( Online only)
> ~ Wedding Couple (Online only)
> ~Re-release of 08 Mr.Bones pumpkin candy dish!!
> Sounds like the theme is old timey club/bar.. Very musical! EEEK!!!"


i can see this is gonna be an expensive boney year....again.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks, spookywolf! How exciting! Looks like I signed on on a good day. 

I want to see this crazy cat lady one!!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm intrigued by the Boos Brothers band jar holder. I love the theme this year as well. Old-timey jazz club - awesome! Can't wait to see pics of these!


----------



## happythenjaded

Good news for me is I have the 08 candy dish & I gave up on the wedding couple (unless it's really great this year!) lol....


----------



## Spookywolf

I guess Drop Dead Gorgeous from last year will fit right in with this year's theme as the resident bar-fly/cougar, LOL!


----------



## witchyone

These all sound awesome! Now I'm even more excited to see pictures. Hopefully, we'll get a price list soon so I can figure out what the damage will be.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I guess Drop Dead Gorgeous from last year will fit right in with this year's theme as the resident bar-fly/cougar, LOL!


LOL ! Spooky! You're sooooo right !!


----------



## witchyone

DDG would probably try to take the mic from the Deadly Diva if she can put her glass of wine down long enough.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Maybe now I'll regret not getting Drop Dead Gorgeous; I never thought I'd see the day that happened!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Hot off the presses from Boney Bunch Love's Facebook.... OMG!
> 
> "Looks like we got some good hints as to what's coming out for the boneys!! And I'm lovviinng it!!!! Please tell me you're flipping out with me over these!
> Descriptions:
> ~ "Telebone" Boney in a telephone booth
> ~ "Booze hound"-boney dog with beer! (votive holder)
> ~ "Tip or Treat" Old timey organ with bone detail and a boney sitting playing! (2 taper holder maybe)
> ~ "Diamonds are a ghouls best friend" boney couple (votive holder)
> ~ Boos brothers band (jar holder)
> ~ Slaying Alive dancing couple (triple tea light holder)
> ~ "Deadly Diva" Boney singing (double tealight holder)
> ~ "Skully's Tap room" Bartender/waiter (tart warmer)
> ~ "Dark Avenue" Limo
> ~ Boney in an electric chair! (Online only)
> ~ Crazy cat lady (online only)
> ~ Snoopy style dog laying on doghouse (tart warmer)( Online only)
> ~ Wedding Couple (Online only)
> ~Re-release of 08 Mr.Bones pumpkin candy dish!!
> Sounds like the theme is old timey club/bar.. Very musical! EEEK!!!"


I am LOVING the sound of that organ. Booze hound sounds.... interesting, I wonder if it's still Bonesy? My husband likes to tinker with home brewing beer so he'll probably appreciate this theme


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> I can't wait to arrange a Boney bar, complete with Last Call and Bone Dry.


I usually set one up on our bar (we don't really drink much so I just use it for display anyway haha) with the big wine bottles as a backdrop and the toasting couple and last call / bone dry / whatever the other in that vein was I'm too excited to think haha. I also put the original organ player there for ambiance lol. Some other pieces too, though I can't remember what. I'll try to find a picture somewhere.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Boo-urns said:


> I hope the wedding couple this year is much improved from last year's shrunken curiosity. YC is smart to produce one basically every year for the October weddings.


Yes! What happened to the wedding couple last year? I generally like them but last year was not a good year for them.

I also think the Boney and Clyde with the car would work for this year's bar theme because maybe the bar is a speakeasy or an old time-y bar?


----------



## happythenjaded

Boo-urns said:


> I hope the wedding couple this year is much improved from last year's shrunken curiosity. YC is smart to produce one basically every year for the October weddings.


I agree! They totally had a flop with last years wedding couple.... They looked hungry..... lol!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## happythenjaded

Boo-urns said:


> They looked like a young teen wedding couple to me, haha.


Honey, Yankee shrunk the Boneys!


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> Honey, Yankee shrunk the Boneys!


My favorite part was their excuse for it. Taper holders can only be so big y'know?? Ummmm.... the original couple was a taper holder, and dwarved the new ones.

And then on the opposite end of the spectrum, we had King Kong Baby  I really feel sorry for our Boney bride if she's the one that had to birth that monstrosity.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

sanura03 said:


> My favorite part was their excuse for it. Taper holders can only be so big y'know?? Ummmm.... the original couple was a taper holder, and dwarved the new ones.
> 
> And then on the opposite end of the spectrum, we had King Kong Baby  I really feel sorry for our Boney bride if she's the one that had to birth that monstrosity.


Haha yes, how awful was that for her? They also have to take care of a dog and cat that are probably over half their size too!


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> My favorite part was their excuse for it. Taper holders can only be so big y'know?? Ummmm.... the original couple was a taper holder, and dwarved the new ones.
> 
> And then on the opposite end of the spectrum, we had King Kong Baby  I really feel sorry for our Boney bride if she's the one that had to birth that monstrosity.



Omg how could we leave out King Kong baby?? Lol!!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Sounds very neat !! Glad I collected the band and After Life band members lol.


Guess this would be a good time to mention that I'm still searching for the After Life drummer to complete my A.L. band. If anyone has a line on one or an extra, please message me!


----------



## sanura03

CandyCornWitch said:


> Haha yes, how awful was that for her? They also have to take care of a dog and cat that are probably over half their size too!


Eh, I love great danes so I'm ok with that ratio for the dog, but our cat is pissy sometimes, so it would be terrifying if he were that size haha.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm looking over the list again and I think I'm already buying Skully's Tap room, sight unseen. I love the idea of a bartender Boney. I'm also excited to see Tip or Treat. Even though I already have the original organ, this one sounds interesting with the "bone detail." I'm picturing a pipe organ made out of skeletal arm or leg bones. As for Slaying alive...I'm having this horrible image of disco Boneys, LOL! I just can't picture a Boney John Travolta striking that pose, LOL!


----------



## grim gravely

That list sounds promising. I can't wait to see pictures. Has anyone heard anything about this years mansion, if they are releasing it?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Guess this would be a good time to mention that I'm still searching for the After Life drummer to complete my A.L. band. If anyone has a line on one or an extra, please message me!
> 
> View attachment 245797


I'll keep an extra eye out on him for you.... You totally need him!


----------



## happythenjaded

Boos Brothers sounds interesting. I'm a sucker for jar holders, so that's a plus! 

Crazy cat lady could be fun, too! 

Let's just hope the limo and other items aren't massive.... No room !!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Boos Brothers sounds interesting. I'm a sucker for jar holders, so that's a plus!
> 
> Crazy cat lady could be fun, too!
> 
> Let's just hope the limo and other items aren't massive.... No room !!


Agreed! As soon as I saw limo on the list, my first thought was oh no, not another big car! I hope Tip or Treat isn't as big or bigger than the older organ piece. I'm going to need to put an addition on the house if I keep adding to this collection.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Agreed! As soon as I saw limo on the list, my first thought was oh no, not another big car! I hope Tip or Treat isn't as big or bigger than the older organ piece. I'm going to need to put an addition on the house if I keep adding to this collection.



Not to mention with the size of the transportation pieces we will need our own Sleepy Hollow Highway.... Or Highway to Hell? Until the King Kong Baby comes along and destroys everything lol.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Is it orange inside? It's gorgeous!


More of an amber, I,did have a candle in it in that pic. I need to see what it looks like at night.


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> This is gorgeous! But, I can't find it online


http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/twilight-silhouttes/_/R-1349241?_requestid=54983


----------



## Spookywolf

I really like the idea that Yankee is going with a theme, instead of being all over the place with the pieces. This might make it easier to implement the rotation system I've been thinking about doing with my collection. Pick pieces each year that fit with a theme (YC's or your own) and display just those. Next year, you can bring out others to keep it fresh, not to mention saving on display room.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> More of an amber, I,did have a candle in it in that pic. I need to see what it looks like at night.



Well thank you for posting the picture because it was what made me bite the bullet and get the set. If it's good enough for Lucy, it's good enough for me!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I really like the idea that Yankee is going with a theme, instead of being all over the place with the pieces. This might make it easier to implement the rotation system I've been thinking about doing with my collection. Pick pieces each year that fit with a theme (YC's or your own) and display just those. Next year, you can bring out others to keep it fresh, not to mention saving on display room.


Me too ! Especially a theme that can incorporate older pieces !!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/twilight-silhouttes/_/R-1349241?_requestid=54983


Thanks for the link! Happy posted the name earlier so I was able to go to the website and drool


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Thanks for the link! Happy posted the name earlier so I was able to go to the website and drool


You didn't snatch it up?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> You didn't snatch it up?


Gotta wait till I get home from work...then momma's going shopping!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

happythenjaded said:


> You didn't snatch it up?


Plus I am also collecting Funko Pop's...and I have 50% off codes for both Hot Topic and Torrid if anyone is interested


----------



## happythenjaded

I was going to say... How can you possibly resist ?? Lol. 

I collect the American Horror Story Funko Pops!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'm looking over the list again and I think I'm already buying Skully's Tap room, sight unseen. I love the idea of a bartender Boney. I'm also excited to see Tip or Treat. Even though I already have the original organ, this one sounds interesting with the "bone detail." I'm picturing a pipe organ made out of skeletal arm or leg bones. As for Slaying alive...I'm having this horrible image of disco Boneys, LOL! I just can't picture a Boney John Travolta striking that pose, LOL!


Oh but I can!!!! That white suit would be awesome!!! I a very interested to see what this one looks like.


----------



## Lucy08

Whew, all caught up! I cannot wait to see pictures!!!!! I hope crazy cat lady isn't a dud, that sounds like the best one to me. Hubby thinks Diamonds are a girls best friend must have a Marylin Manroe look, pink dress maybe? I am also intrigued by Staying Alive, but fear it is going to look like the prom couple. Very exciting!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Whew, all caught up! I cannot wait to see pictures!!!!! I hope crazy cat lady isn't a dud, that sounds like the best one to me. Hubby thinks Diamonds are a girls best friend must have a Marylin Manroe look, pink dress maybe? I am also intrigued by Staying Alive, but fear it is going to look like the prom couple. Very exciting!!!


Same here. Sometimes I get my hopes up by the sound of a piece, and then get disappointed when I see the pic. Both of the couples pieces make me nervous for more of the Prom Couple thing. If so, I'll pass on those. The Telebone might be cute, and I need to see the Booze Hound and the "Snoopy style" tart warmer to see if it's another replay version of Bonesy. So far, crazy cat lady (if it's done right) might be the only piece I'm buying online. Pics will definitely help weed out some this year. Just don't have the room for them all anymore.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Same here. Sometimes I get my hopes up by the sound of a piece, and then get disappointed when I see the pic. Both of the couples pieces make me nervous for more of the Prom Couple thing. If so, I'll pass on those. The Telebone might be cute, and I need to see the Booze Hound and the "Snoopy style" tart warmer to see if it's another replay version of Bonesy. So far, crazy cat lady (if it's done right) might be the only piece I'm buying online. Pics will definitely help weed out some this year. Just don't have the room for them all anymore.


Same here, I get all excited and plan out everything I want. Then we see them and the entire plan changes. Interesting that they are doing two tart warmers this year. Also very curious as to the price points.....


----------



## Spookywolf

HweenLover said:


> Hey everyone! I have been following this forum for 3 years now, but I finally joined. I love the boney bunch so much.  I'm a teacher from Omaha, NE and lucky for me, the boney bunch are not as popular here as they are in other parts of the U.S. I can't wait to see more pics!!


HweenLover, with all the excitement of our first look at this year's list, I completely missed welcoming you to the thread! Welcome!  Always nice to hear from another collector. You picked a great day to join in the convo!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Same here, I get all excited and plan out everything I want. Then we see them and the entire plan changes. Interesting that they are doing two tart warmers this year. Also very curious as to the price points.....


I'm a little scared to see that price point, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy, you made me go back and double check what the second tart warmer was.  I didn't even catch that Skully's was a tart warmer too! That means it might have more detail - a lot of the TW's do. Now I'm super excited to see that piece. Hope it's as awesome as it sounds.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I am prolly in for the electric chair...the 'snoopy' not so much. I can't wait to see more pics. *sticks a cranky rooster outside Haddonfield's bedroom window and pokes the rooster*.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Lucy, you made me go back and double check what the second tart warmer was.  I didn't even catch that Skully's was a tart warmer too! That means it might have more detail - a lot of the TW's do. Now I'm super excited to see that piece. Hope it's as awesome as it sounds.


Oh for sure! But, it has to be different enough from my pipe organ warmer. It's going to be expensive, so it will need to be worth it!!! If we don't get pictures soon I am going to stroke out.


----------



## happythenjaded

I have a feeling the price points are going to be scary.... LOL! And also, it looks like they are playing with our wallets again this year with the coupon ordeal.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Type in "twilight" : I just ordered the jar holder & two votive holders lol ... THANKS Lucy ! Lol!
> 
> The large tea light holder in this collection ($39.99) is sold out online as of a few moments ago lol... Too bad it didn't have the orange tint to it ..... If it did, I would have gotten it too!


My store had the tea light holder, it was kinda meh compared to the piece I got mad the votives. I just didn't like how it was open on each end. You would have to have just the right place to display it.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> I am prolly in for the electric chair...the 'snoopy' not so much. I can't wait to see more pics. *sticks a cranky rooster outside Haddonfield's bedroom window and pokes the rooster*.


Yes!!!!! He needs to roll out of bed and put us out of our misery!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> I have a feeling the price points are going to be scary.... LOL! And also, it looks like they are playing with our wallets again this year with the coupon ordeal.


Hopefully we will be able to ask for coupons like we did last year!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## wickedwillingwench

booums, it's worth a try, right??


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Without further ado, here are the 2015 YC BB pieces! The first 4 pieces are online only: Crazy cat lady, Bonsey/Snoopy on his doghouse, bride and groom, and electric chair Boney.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Here are the next 5.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

And finally, the last 5. I hope everyone enjoys the pics. Now let me feel the love!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

omg, haddon...i am love you!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

OMG!! They're so much better than I pictured !!


----------



## Spookywolf

LOVE YOU, Haddonfield!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Omg! I bow down to.you Haddonfield!! I'm in so much trouble!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

I love the eyes and hands peeking out of the top of the telephone booth!


----------



## happythenjaded

THANK YOU HADDONFIELD!! 

The Boos Brothers looks sooooo great !! Crazy Cat Lady is kind of amazing... And, I actually do think I will get the wedding couple .... looks better than last year! 

The Cat Limo is kind of cute lol...


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I love the eyes and hands peeking out of the top of the telephone booth!


Me too!! It's little details like that that make pieces so great.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i defnitely think a speak-easy scene...and that's a piano, not an organ...which is PERFECT!!!


----------



## Kitty

Sticker shock!


----------



## Lucy08

Annndddddd........ I've totally changed my mind on almost everything! LOL!!!! Love love love Haddonfield, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## witchyone

You are seriously the best!


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> i defnitely think a speak-easy scene...and that's a piano, not an organ...which is PERFECT!!!


Yes, this!!!!!! He is very very cool, love that it appears to hold tapers.


----------



## Spookywolf

and Tip or Treat is a definite MUST for me! How cool is that! Also love the Boos Brothers! I'm in Boney Heaven! 

Thanks so much, Haddonfield! This is such an awesome treat. So glad you shared with us!! (big hugs n kisses!)


----------



## Lucy08

My list, which may change once I see the in person.....

Crazy Cat lady
Electric Chair (on the fence on this one, but I can return it)
Telephone booth
Piano man
Limo
Boos brothers 
Bowl


----------



## happythenjaded

I've also changed my mind about the Snoopy dupe.....It looks neat!! Deadly Diva..... lol.... let's just put her right next to "Drop Dead"..... 

The piano player looks great as well !! I'm not sure how I feel about the Booze Hound...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

gahhh...now i wanna go to sleep and wake up Aug 29! (no, God, I don't mean a coma til then, thankyou.)


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Haddonfield1963

wickedwillingwench, Spookywolf, happythenjaded, Lucy08, and to everyone else: you are all very welcome!!! I know I would want to see the pics if someone had them so I felt I had to share. I hope everyone can now breathe a sigh of relief that the Boneys are indeed "Staying Alive". Time to make out those list and check them twice. Wait, I don't need a list. I want them ALL!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> gahhh...now i wanna go to sleep and wake up Aug 29! (no, God, I don't mean a coma til then, thankyou.)


LOL, amen!!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> I've also changed my mind about the Snoopy dupe.....It looks neat!! Deadly Diva..... lol.... let's just put her right next to "Drop Dead".....
> 
> The piano player looks great as well !! I'm not sure how I feel about the Booze Hound...


I'm not loving booze hound......


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> wickedwillingwench, Spookywolf, happythenjaded, Lucy08, and to everyone else: you are all very welcome!!! I know I would want to see the pics if someone had them so I felt I had to share. I hope everyone can now breathe a sigh of relief that the Boneys are indeed still "Staying Alive". Time to make out those list and check them twice. Wait, I don't need a list. I want them ALL!!!


LOL, they will all be coming home with me. The question is, will they be coming home launch night or not?


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> wickedwillingwench, Spookywolf, happythenjaded, Lucy08, and to everyone else: you are all very welcome!!! I know I would want to see the pics if someone had them so I felt I had to share. I hope everyone can now breathe a sigh of relief that the Boneys are indeed "Staying Alive". Time to make out those list and check them twice. Wait, I don't need a list. I want them ALL!!!


Thanks again! You made my day!!!  And so sad for my wallet......


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> I'm not loving booze hound......


Me neither...... How do you feel about the waiter tart warmer?


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

I really like the "diamonds" couple at the table with that cool spiderweb tablecloth. I can see the bartender standing next to them as the piano man plays. I need to see the singer, but she would go great next to piano guy. Oh my aching wallet! Please coupon gods, have mercy!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Me neither...... How do you feel about the waiter tart warmer?


Not sure, I think that will be one to see in person.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boo-urns said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that the bartender/waiter isn't with a bar - for some reason I pictured that. But I personally still like him! Booze Hound is indeed a weird one.


I agree-- not what I pictured for the bartender/waiter.... but I do like it. He has some charm lol.


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> Can't wait for the midnight vigil! These next 6 weeks better fly by, I'm even more impatient now that I've seen how much I really like this year's collection.


This will be my first midnight vigil, I didn't get any of last years online only. I need a couple this year!


----------



## sanura03

Gah, I had felt reasonably sure I wouldn't want the "Snoopy" piece and could maybe save some money there, but OF COURSE it's the first Bonesy piece I actually like. And they went cat crazy this year! I like the crazy cat lady, but I'm not sure why they're crawling over the limo. 
I LOVE the piano, I like the phone booth, the electric chair, the server guy and his mustache, the diamond couple (it even looks like she might have a feather flapper-style headband on?) and the Boos brothers.
I'm not really feeling the Slaying Alive or Booze Hound or the deadly diva.
And, am I mistaken, or does the bride have black hair this year? Is it a new couple? Is Mr. Boney getting remarried? Could he not handle King Kong Baby at home any longer? What a dirtbag lol.


----------



## Lucy08

Anxious so be able to see both sides of a few of them. Assume that is a guitar player we can't see on the a Boos Bros?? I see drums and a bass, but what does the third man have?


----------



## happythenjaded

Slaying Alive reminds me of the Prom couple... Which, I really like! I think Slaying Alive could totally fit with the prom couple like a school dance theme w/ the band members.. But, the booze fest wouldn't really be practical then, would it? lol. .


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Anxious so be able to see both sides of a few of them. Assume that is a guitar player we can't see on the a Boos Bros?? I see drums and a bass, but what does the third man have?


Maybe like a tuba? Idk... lol!


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> Gah, I had felt reasonably sure I wouldn't want the "Snoopy" piece and could maybe save some money there, but OF COURSE it's the first Bonesy piece I actually like. And they went cat crazy this year! I like the crazy cat lady, but I'm not sure why they're crawling over the limo.
> I LOVE the piano, I like the phone booth, the electric chair, the server guy and his mustache, the diamond couple (it even looks like she might have a feather flapper-style headband on?) and the Boos brothers.
> I'm not really feeling the Slaying Alive or Booze Hound or the deadly diva.
> And, am I mistaken, or does the bride have black hair this year? Is it a new couple? Is Mr. Boney getting remarried? Could he not handle King Kong Baby at home any longer? What a dirtbag lol.


Not sure why the limo is covered in cats either, but I am not complaining!!!! It looks like it may be huge, tho!!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Maybe like a tuba? Idk... lol!


Good thinking! But maybe a trumpet?????


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that the bartender/waiter isn't with a bar - for some reason I pictured that. But I personally still like him! Booze Hound is indeed a weird one.


Me too, Boo-urns. I had pictured him behind a bar. But I still like him and his little Guido mustache!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Slaying Alive reminds me of the Prom couple... Which, I really like! I think Slaying Alive could totally fit with the prom couple like a school dance theme w/ the band members.. But, the booze fest wouldn't really be practical then, would it? lol. .


I wish it was free standing, or a jar holder. I like the way the people look but not crazy over all the other stuff.


----------



## SalemWitch

Thank you Haddonfield!!!


----------



## sanura03

Oh, and now that I've gotten my first impressions out of the way, THANK YOU THANK YOU Haddonfield!! You passed on the offer of my first born, so I guess I'll just offer you my undying gratitude instead haha.


----------



## happythenjaded

It seems the dark haired family members of last years Wednesday topper wanted to come play this year! Lol


----------



## gloomycatt

Thank you Haddonfield!!! You're my hero


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> I wish it was free standing, or a jar holder. I like the way the people look but not crazy over all the other stuff.


I want to hate the three t/l holders up front but.... in the dark with t/l's in the holders i'm sure it will look great.

Also-- just noticed.... no Boney jar topper?

Does the limo say "Dark avenue limo?"


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm not feeling the Slaying Alive couple. It doesn't fit the era of the other speak-easy pieces. It's a cute idea, but I think I'll pass on that one. I'm on the fence about the snoopy-style piece until I see it in person. I'm going to pass on the Booze Hound for now til I see it up close. And...I'll probably change my mind ten times or more between now and preview party day!


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> I want to hate the three t/l holders up front but.... in the dark with t/l's in the holders i'm sure it will look great.
> 
> Also-- just noticed.... no Boney jar topper?
> 
> Does the limo say "Dark avenue limo?"


Hmm they swapped the jar topper out for a second tart warmer. My wallet is getting sadder by the minute haha.


----------



## HweenLover

Thanks for the welcome everyone!! Just think, last year at this time, it seemed that everyone had lost faith in the Yankee Candle Marketing Team because they were being ridiculously secretive about everything and refusing to release a valid coupon. I remember the desperate and hopeless feeling surrounding the release date. But now this year, thanks to the new boney bandit, I can actually look forward to August 29th. The phone booth and piano ones are my favorite. I know I will end up getting the full collection (or trying to)!


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> Gah, I had felt reasonably sure I wouldn't want the "Snoopy" piece and could maybe save some money there, but OF COURSE it's the first Bonesy piece I actually like. And they went cat crazy this year! I like the crazy cat lady, but I'm not sure why they're crawling over the limo.
> I LOVE the piano, I like the phone booth, the electric chair, the server guy and his mustache, the diamond couple (it even looks like she might have a feather flapper-style headband on?) and the Boos brothers.
> I'm not really feeling the Slaying Alive or Booze Hound or the deadly diva.
> And, am I mistaken, or does the bride have black hair this year? Is it a new couple? Is Mr. Boney getting remarried? Could he not handle King Kong Baby at home any longer? What a dirtbag lol.


OMG, Sanura, this just cracked me up!


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> Hmm they swapped the jar topper out for a second tart warmer. My wallet is getting sadder by the minute haha.


I'm sure they said "lets ditch a $10 piece for another $39.99-$49.99 piece".........


----------



## Kitty

Already pic are in 2015 BB .jpg file.
Buying 1 of each except Mr. Bones, have already.

Where are the witches?


----------



## sanura03

It looks like the phone booth guy has a long scarf on. Love it!


----------



## HweenLover

Also, I'm guessing the other boos brother is playing a saxophone... That's another jazzy instrument. I hope it's not a trumpet because then that will stick out and have a better chance of breaking off during shipping/packing.


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Buying 1 of each except Mr. Bones, have already.
> 
> Where are the witches?


There are no witches....... only their hands and boots..... LOL.


----------



## sanura03

HweenLover said:


> Also, I'm guessing the other boos brother is playing a saxophone... That's another jazzy instrument. I hope it's not a trumpet because then that will stick out and have a better chance of breaking off during shipping/packing.


I'm already nervous about the drum cymbals!


----------



## gloomycatt

Yes Happy, it looks like it says Dark Avenue limo


----------



## Spookywolf

HweenLover said:


> Also, I'm guessing the other boos brother is playing a saxophone... That's another jazzy instrument. I hope it's not a trumpet because then that will stick out and have a better chance of breaking off during shipping/packing.


Oh I hope it's a saxophone!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Just saved the pics to a folder so I could keep it open to study! Our thread is growing longer by the minute and the flipping back and forth was making me dizzy, LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> I'm sure they said "lets ditch a $10 piece for another $39.99-$49.99 piece".........


Bingo!!!!!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

gloomycatt said:


> Yes Happy, it looks like it says Dark Avenue limo


Thats a cute play on "Park Avenue".... but I still dont get the cats... LOL. Maybe it will need to be displayed with Crazy Cat Lady? teehee.


----------



## Lucy08

HweenLover said:


> Also, I'm guessing the other boos brother is playing a saxophone... That's another jazzy instrument. I hope it's not a trumpet because then that will stick out and have a better chance of breaking off during shipping/packing.


Ding ding ding, and we have a winner!!!!!! I didn't even think of a sax, bet you're right!


----------



## Kitty

Shake, rattle dem bones!


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> I'm already nervous about the drum cymbals!


Bet they are metal like the drummer from a few years ago. Nothing a little hot glue won't fix!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Just saved the pics to a folder so I could keep it open to study! Our thread is growing longer by the minute and the flipping back and forth was making me dizzy, LOL!


I opened the page with the pics in a new tab so I get back to them lickity split!


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> I opened the page with the pics in a new tab so I get back to them lickity split!


Me too  not that I keep going back to study for tiny details or anything.... *whistles*


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> Me too  not that I keep going back to study for tiny details or anything.... *whistles*


Oh no, me either......


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

HADDONFIELD!!! 









These are so awesome!! I think shake and bake, TOT, and the phone booth are my faves... but closely followed by the waiter, DD, and snoopy... I am in trouble!


----------



## grim gravely

Thank you Haddenfield, I love most of them this year. Noticed that the wedding couple is different enough that those who don't collect the wedding pieces will want to get it. The eyes on the electric chain boney remind me of the earlier pieces. It's hard to tell if they went back to the old style eyes. Not sure how I feel about booze hound but love that they are incorporating the pets pieces every year to expand the line. Hoping the telephone boney is not as flat as it looks in the picture.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i think it's cool how everybody likes something different. I wouldn't take the bonesy doghouse if it was free nor does the cat lady speak to me...and i'm lukewarm on the waiter.. He does need to be behind a bar but maybe that will be next year! 

i do, however, love the singer, the piano player and the diamond couple. I like the OLD wedding couple and this one not so much. .

I like the theme of the 20's speakeasy..maybe next year they'll do a flapper doing the charleston. Sooo many possibilities.

and dont laught but i went on ebay and bought a headless farmer....no, i didn't ever have one before and now that dh is about to become a gentleman farmer, i thought we should have one. If only i could justify a gothic couple.


----------



## happythenjaded

Soooooo.... I guess YC is waiting to surprise us with octopus boy, guillotine boy, and pirate ship boney? *holds breath for another year*


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think it's cool how everybody likes something different. I wouldn't take the bonesy doghouse if it was free nor does the cat lady speak to me...and i'm lukewarm on the waiter.. He does need to be behind a bar but maybe that will be next year!
> 
> i do, however, love the singer, the piano player and the diamond couple. I like the OLD wedding couple and this one not so much. .
> 
> I like the theme of the 20's speakeasy..maybe next year they'll do a flapper doing the charleston. Sooo many possibilities.
> 
> and dont laught but i went on ebay and bought a headless farmer....no, i didn't ever have one before and now that dh is about to become a gentleman farmer, i thought we should have one. If only i could justify a gothic couple.


A 20's "Grave Ghoulsby" theme would be soooo fun!!


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think it's cool how everybody likes something different. I wouldn't take the bonesy doghouse if it was free nor does the cat lady speak to me...and i'm lukewarm on the waiter.. He does need to be behind a bar but maybe that will be next year!
> 
> i do, however, love the singer, the piano player and the diamond couple. I like the OLD wedding couple and this one not so much. .
> 
> I like the theme of the 20's speakeasy..maybe next year they'll do a flapper doing the charleston. Sooo many possibilities.
> 
> and dont laught but i went on ebay and bought a headless farmer....no, i didn't ever have one before and now that dh is about to become a gentleman farmer, i thought we should have one. If only i could justify a gothic couple.


A 20's "Grave Ghoulsby" theme would be soooo fun!!


----------



## Kitty

Remember the 2014 pieces were over produced, except Pet Cemetery.
Many Boneys were in stores for over a month, later online YC had pieces on sale.
We can afford to wait until the coupons!
If you haven't already sign up for YC points to earn rewards. http://www.ycrewards.com/index.html


----------



## gloomycatt

happythenjaded said:


> Soooooo.... I guess YC is waiting to surprise us with octopus boy, guillotine boy, and pirate ship boney? *holds breath for another year*


Next year? Cuz guillotines came before electric chairs... and I'm sure there were pirates who met their end in a guillotine...


----------



## sanura03

Kitty said:


> Remember the 2014 pieces were over produced, except Pet Cemetery.
> Many Boneys were in stores for over a month, later online YC had pieces on sale.
> We can afford to wait until the coupons!
> If you haven't already sign up for YC points to earn rewards. http://www.ycrewards.com/index.html


I was just thinking about that. I wonder if they'll scale back the production this year? Or if I can afford to wait on some again this year. Last year was the first year I didn't buy every piece on the first day, and was able to get several of the ones I was lukewarm on when they went on clearance.
The online only ones went lightening fast last year, so I'll probably get those right away. I think I'll try to wait out buying Booze Hound, the Limo, Slaying Alive and Deadly Diva.


----------



## HweenLover

happythenjaded said:


> Soooooo.... I guess YC is waiting to surprise us with octopus boy, guillotine boy, and pirate ship boney? *holds breath for another year*


I know... The octopus one would be AMAZING. It's my favorite animal. I doubt they will ever release it.


----------



## grim gravely

Kitty said:


> Remember the 2014 pieces were over produced, except Pet Cemetery.
> Many Boneys were in stores for over a month, later online YC had pieces on sale.
> We can afford to wait until the coupons!
> If you haven't already sign up for YC points to earn rewards. http://www.ycrewards.com/index.html


I was happy that many people were able to score the 2014 later in the season so cheap. I wish I had the will power to wait that long. The possibility of pieces selling out is a chance I'm normally not willing to take. lol Last year employees were telling everyone that they only had a "limited" supply...yeah limited supply on the shelves, not in the back room.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Thank you Haddenfield, I love most of them this year. Noticed that the wedding couple is different enough that those who don't collect the wedding pieces will want to get it. The eyes on the electric chain boney remind me of the earlier pieces. It's hard to tell if they went back to the old style eyes. Not sure how I feel about booze hound but love that they are incorporating the pets pieces every year to expand the line. Hoping the telephone boney is not as flat as it looks in the picture.


I don't collect the wedding people, but that one has me intrigued! May have to order it to see it in person then decide.


----------



## sanura03

I did play chicken with buying Boney and Clyde too long and ended up having to get them on Ebay (at least it was at retail price and not exorbitantly marked up.)


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think it's cool how everybody likes something different. I wouldn't take the bonesy doghouse if it was free nor does the cat lady speak to me...and i'm lukewarm on the waiter.. He does need to be behind a bar but maybe that will be next year!
> 
> i do, however, love the singer, the piano player and the diamond couple. I like the OLD wedding couple and this one not so much. .
> 
> I like the theme of the 20's speakeasy..maybe next year they'll do a flapper doing the charleston. Sooo many possibilities.
> 
> and dont laught but i went on ebay and bought a headless farmer....no, i didn't ever have one before and now that dh is about to become a gentleman farmer, i thought we should have one. If only i could justify a gothic couple.


I got my headless farmer at the outlet a couple years ago, think I spent $6. I would love to get my hands on the gothic farm couple, the tapers not the one with the pumpkin. But, prices....


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> I did play chicken with buying Boney and Clyde too long and ended up having to get them on Ebay (at least it was at retail price and not exorbitantly marked up.)


It is always so so so hard to judge what will and won't sell. Never in my wildest dreams did I think the witch boots would be that in demand.


----------



## happythenjaded

All the Boney excitement has me ready to bust open the boxes of Boneys I packed up. Lol!


----------



## gloomycatt

I still want the other Boney Claus. Mine are packed away and I don't remember which one I have *hangs head in shame*


----------



## grim gravely

happythenjaded said:


> All the Boney excitement has me ready to bust open the boxes of Boneys I packed up. Lol!


I feel the same way.


----------



## Lucy08

I think I have looked at the pictures too long. Crossing off Boos Broos from my list! But, I will probably do that a zillion times before we get our hands on them!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> All the Boney excitement has me ready to bust open the boxes of Boneys I packed up. Lol!


Mine are in the kitchen cabinet above the fridge. Too lazy to get the step stool to take a peak.


----------



## DarkSecret

Thank you Haddonfield, we all are forever in your debt! You have made all of us here at Forum so happy. Now we have to decide just what we are going to buy. I will definitely get the telephone booth, crazy cat lady, the piano player, the couple at the table, shake and bake and I like the wedding couple too. I am on the fence about the others. It is just great to get photos in advance, I'll probably changed my mind a dozen times. Thank You! Thank you! You da man!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Mine are in the kitchen cabinet above the fridge. Too lazy to get the step stool to take a peak.


I have all my favorites out year round but I had to pack up 70% of them lol!


----------



## Lucy08

gloomycatt said:


> I still want the other Boney Claus. Mine are packed away and I don't remember which one I have *hangs head in shame*


Hahaha, I keep doing that but with bobbing for apples. Every year I look at him (outlet has had him the past three years) and every year I hesitate, and every year at this time I rack my brain trying to remember if I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> I have all my favorites out year round but I had to pack up 70% of them lol!


I keep two out, but that's it! I am going to have to fight my 10 year old this year on the crazy cat lady. He is going to want her for his room (he has Halloween cats out all year). Not happening!!!


----------



## grim gravely

Hoping it won't be long before we get prices. I want to plan out coupons...if we get any.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> I keep two out, but that's it! I am going to have to fight my 10 year old this year on the crazy cat lady. He is going to want her for his room (he has Halloween cats out all year). Not happening!!!


Two? Only two? How do you choose ? Which two?? lol!


----------



## grim gravely

Right now I only have the boney bird out all year because I don't have space to put him away.


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Two? Only two? How do you choose ? Which two?? lol!


Only two! Guitar player and drummer, one of my boys plays guitar and the other is a drummer. So, they are not Halloween pieces to me!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Right now I only have the boney bird out all year because I don't have space to put him away.


This is going to be my issues this year with me liking so many! We reorganized at the end of last season, looks like we will be doing it again!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Only two! Guitar player and drummer, one of my boys plays guitar and the other is a drummer. So, they are not Halloween pieces to me!


Aww! Thank you for sharing that! That is so sweet & a great way to tie a connection between your personal life & Boneys!


----------



## 31salem13

My plan was to control myself and only buy 2 or 3 this year....plan is officially changed!! Thank you for the pics!!!!!


----------



## Kitty

If you do pack Boneys away, use the stamp pics on the box to make it easier to ID.
Xmas divider storage & clear plastic shoe boxes are ideal. 

I have my Halloween YC advertisements, flyers, candles, sample pieces, catalogs, BB & Mr. Bones pictures on .jpg pic files for each year, then have a separate want list file. This makes it easier for me to cross reference in keeping up with the collection.
Looking for others to share our BB reference materials for FREE for anyone needs or wants info.
I am working on a Yankee Candle Halloween BB & Mr. Bones reference book & this book will not be published.
If interested PM me.


----------



## Teresa Keith Duke

I keep mine out all year round. I have them in a curio cabinet and I talk to them when I walk by. I'm sure that when I am not home they have their little faces pressed against the glass looking for me.


----------



## Lucy08

Pics up on BBL Facebook. Looks like they came from here....


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> Pics up on BBL Facebook. Looks like they came from here....


I saw that. I went there to see if anyone had been more generous with the info on here than I was going to be lmao. I'm like Gollum, clutching the new pictures to my chest, my precioussssss.....


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> I saw that. I went there to see if anyone had been more generous with the info on here than I was going to be lmao. I'm like Gollum, clutching the new pictures to my chest, my precioussssss.....


Lol this made me giggle !


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I'm going to look at some display cases tomorrow. I believe there are now 135 pieces in the BB line. After buying many of the new ones, I will be well over 100 pieces. Am I crazy??? Btw, again, you are all very welcome : )


----------



## Spookywolf

I just wanted to comment that it is because of people like Haddonfield here on the HF and Boney Bunch Love's Facebook page that we, as collectors, get any information beforehand so we can enjoy the excitement before the preview party. I honestly cannot give YC any credit whatsoever. If YC had their way, we would be walking in blind to the party. I enjoy talking with everyone about the pieces before they release and hearing everyone's likes and dislikes and their display ideas. To me, that's part of the fun. So, despite Yankee's lack of good sales & marketing, we somehow manage to grab the reins and have some fun with the Boneys anyway. 

And because this bears repeating, Haddonfield, hat's off to you for making this another successful and fun-filled BB year. You made us all very happy, so thank you my friend!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

boneys are like sex....the anticipation is the most fun part of it. 

I think Haddonfield is the hero of the day...I believe BB got the info straight offa here. 

Huzzah for Haddonfield!!!


----------



## weenbaby

Whew! Honestly I don't really like any of them. I do love the candy dish though (I'm a sucker for those).
I would love to see the other Halloween pieces.

I'm definitely ordering the crazy cat lady though. Guess I'll have to stay up all night until they release online.


----------



## Kitty

Mr. Bones some overlap with BB. Three 2009 Mr. Bones are not shown on https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/
2008 = 28
2009 = 7
2010 = 17
2011 = 3
TOTAL 55


----------



## sanura03

I was feeling nostalgic and just read through the 2011 BB thread. We only made it to 34 pages back then, how quaint haha.


----------



## HweenLover

Okay, just wondering, is anyone willing to sell these pieces? (I think I attached the pictures correctly)


----------



## weenbaby

^^^I've seen the prom king and queen at the outlet. If I make it out there sometime and they do have it, I can let you know.


----------



## happythenjaded

Does anyone have any suggestions on repairs to broken boneys? I had an accident with a 2008 piece (gasp!!!!!) "Multi Arm/Brother Grimm"...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello everyone! I was out of town pretty much all day today, and what a day to not be here, LOL! Between the Boney list being posted, and photos, it's like Christmas! Haddonfield, I cannot thank you enough for putting a face to this year's Boney lineup, with plenty of time to plan for Preview Party day! Two of my must-haves are online only, so I will be up another night, waiting for them to launch, LOL. I am so glad that DDG will have some friendly competition, and I must have CCL and the couple sitting at the table. It does seem that YC tried hard this year to deliver better Boneys for us collectors. I can only hope that we will be pleased, once we see them in person.


----------



## HweenLover

weenbaby said:


> ^^^I've seen the prom king and queen at the outlet. If I make it out there sometime and they do have it, I can let you know.


Thank you!


----------



## weenbaby

Isn't it cute??


----------



## gloomycatt

happythenjaded said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on repairs to broken boneys? I had an accident with a 2008 piece (gasp!!!!!) "Multi Arm/Brother Grimm"...


I think a few people posted about using gorilla glue, to repair the pieces broken in shipping (ignorant ebay seller)


----------



## gloomycatt

Hween, I'm also trying to find Hoots Gravely. Good luck!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on repairs to broken boneys? I had an accident with a 2008 piece (gasp!!!!!) "Multi Arm/Brother Grimm"...


Happy, Grandma Lise used to recommend E6000 glue, though I've never used it myself. If I recall her instructions, she said to discard the first bit of glue that comes out of the container, then put then next batch on a paper plate and use a toothpick to apply the glue. Not sure how long it takes to set, but I'm sure that's included with the package info. Good luck!


----------



## HweenLover

gloomycatt said:


> Hween, I'm also trying to find Hoots Gravely. Good luck!


It's so cute. Maybe I need to wait to look after Halloween. I hope you find one reasonably priced!!


----------



## Chelsiestein

Since we now have confirmation that the Boney Bunch live on, I am considering offering Boney-inspired hair bows/accessories again this year. Thoughts?


----------



## gloomycatt

Those hair bows are fantastic!


----------



## sanura03

Hoooooooly Shnikes guys. The Partylite Halloween items are up now. I remember them being expensive but it's still a sticker shock. $25 for the two little votive holder cups and EIGHTY-FIVE dollars for the day of the dead couple. 
Do they ever have coupon codes? I only have one Partylite tealight holder and it was a gift from my aunt so I don't know much about how they work things.


----------



## gloomycatt

sanura03 said:


> Hoooooooly Shnikes guys. The Partylite Halloween items are up now. I remember them being expensive but it's still a sticker shock. $25 for the two little votive holder cups and EIGHTY-FIVE dollars for the day of the dead couple.
> Do they ever have coupon codes? I only have one Partylite tealight holder and it was a gift from my aunt so I don't know much about how they work things.


The day of the dead couple is actually a host exclusive. Hosts with a $300 party can purchase them for $40. Guests are not eligible to purchase  as for the votive cups they might go to clearance after the season is over.

Too bad cuz they would look good with the bonies


----------



## sanura03

gloomycatt said:


> The day of the dead couple is actually a host exclusive. Hosts with a $300 party can purchase them for $40. Guests are not eligible to purchase  as for the votive cups they might go to clearance after the season is over.
> 
> Too bad cuz they would look good with the bonies


-_- figures. I hate it when places won't let me give them money and try to make me jump through hoops. 

But thank you for the heads up. I'll try to forget about them haha.


----------



## Chelsiestein

sanura03 said:


> -_- figures. I hate it when places won't let me give them money and try to make me jump through hoops.
> 
> But thank you for the heads up. I'll try to forget about them haha.


Wow. I just looked at the Partylite site...2 votive cups for $25 is INSANE.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Hoooooooly Shnikes guys. The Partylite Halloween items are up now. I remember them being expensive but it's still a sticker shock. $25 for the two little votive holder cups and EIGHTY-FIVE dollars for the day of the dead couple.
> Do they ever have coupon codes? I only have one Partylite tealight holder and it was a gift from my aunt so I don't know much about how they work things.


I hosted a PartyLite party back in 2005 because I wanted the ying yang tea-light holder. It was a headache getting orders and when I turned in my party I didn't reach the level to get my item free. I ended up paying half price and shipping which was expensive. If I knew the benefits weren't that great, I would have just brought the item from the start. I have respect for people who sell direct sales but people weren't interested in buying PatyLite when I had my show. A few weeks later my boss was hosting a PartyLite show and everyone was interested...go figure. lol
Things could have changed from 2005 but I'm not hosting another party just to get the day of the dead couple. I would love to have them but I'll just check eBay eventually.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> I hosted a PartyLite party back in 2005 because I wanted the ying yang tea-light holder. It was a headache getting orders and when I turned in my party I didn't reach the level to get my item free. I ended up paying half price and shipping which was expensive. If I knew the benefits weren't that great, I would have just brought the item from the start. I have respect for people who sell direct sales but people weren't interested in buying PatyLite when I had my show. A few weeks later my boss was hosting a PartyLite show and everyone was interested...go figure. lol
> Things could have changed from 2005 but I'm not hosting another party just to get the day of the dead couple. I would love to have them but I'll just check eBay eventually.


I'm almost afraid to see what they'll be going for on the 'bay


----------



## milosalem00

Kitty said:


> Mr. Bones some overlap with BB. Three 2009 Mr. Bones are not shown on https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/
> 2008 = 28
> 2009 = 7
> 2010 = 17
> 2011 = 3
> TOTAL 55
> 
> View attachment 245856
> View attachment 245857
> View attachment 245858



i really like these, shame i never saw them for sale


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thank you so much for posting those pictures, Haddonfield!!! 

I am definitely loving the Snoopy doghouse and the telephone booth- two pieces I didn't think I'd care for when I read the descriptions.

I wonder which pieces will be the big sellers this year? I'm anticipating Booze Hound and Slaying Alive will probably be the ones that won't be too hard to find.

Btw, I have Hoot Gravely and he's one of my favorites! That was a good Boney year when they had the mystery of who killed the wedding couple.


----------



## witchyone

weenbaby said:


> Whew! Honestly I don't really like any of them. I do love the candy dish though (I'm a sucker for those).
> I would love to see the other Halloween pieces.
> 
> I'm definitely ordering the crazy cat lady though. Guess I'll have to stay up all night until they release online.


I'm feeling the same way. They seem like they look a little different this year - squatter, maybe? I'm sure I'll change my mind a million times between now and August 29th, though. I do love crazy cat lady and the phone booth.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

the only other thing i would like now is a price list so i know which body organ i need to sell.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good Morning, Boney Peeps! It's so great to read all of the excitement amongst us, now that we have so many concrete Boney details! I feel pretty good about the pieces this year, although I only have for or five scoped out for myself. Since there isn't a larger cat piece this year, I really wish I had gotten a good Bone Tired last year, while I had the chance. It seems YC traded in a big cat for tiny ones on other pieces this year. Were they thinking the limo covered with cats went with the speakeasy theme, as in "alley cats?"


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good Morning, Boney Peeps! It's so great to read all of the excitement amongst us, now that we have so many concrete Boney details! I feel pretty good about the pieces this year, although I only have for or five scoped out for myself. Since there isn't a larger cat piece this year, I really wish I had gotten a good Bone Tired last year, while I had the chance. It seems YC traded in a big cat for tiny ones on other pieces this year. Were they thinking the limo covered with cats went with the speakeasy theme, as in "alley cats?"


The limo cats kind of remind me of Top Cat for some reason.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Hi fellow Boney lovers. Gearing up for another horrendous assault on my bank account.Thanks for posting pics. This year's offerings look great to me. I think I may have that pumpkin dish from years ago, maybe from Coynes. I need to check & see if they are the same. Maybe mine doesn't have the hands. Need to get down to crawl space & start digging out the Boneys. Great to hear all the chatter & excited anticipation again.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Just catching up, sorry if I'm covering old ground. I knew I had that pumpkin bowl. Here it is on Boney Bunch page 

https://d239ff13-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites...8WQZAcxzNdB-exaNapAktZS6osvA==&attredirects=0


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> I'm feeling the same way. They seem like they look a little different this year - squatter, maybe? I'm sure I'll change my mind a million times between now and August 29th, though. I do love crazy cat lady and the phone booth.


The faces and heads look a little more flat to me.


----------



## witchyone

Lucy08 said:


> The faces and heads look a little more flat to me.


You're right, they do. Maybe they'll look better in person?


----------



## Kitty

Haddonfield,

What sizes are the 2015 BB pieces as compared to last years?
I hope the paint quality has improved.

Thank you again, you are The Great Mr. Sherlock Bones, from all the BB peeps!


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> You're right, they do. Maybe they'll look better in person?


I sure hope so!! I am most concerned over the shape of piano mans head. Looks a bit odd in the pic. We won't know until we see him! Crossing my fingers and toes for decent paint jobs this year. If it's anything like last year I may just be done!!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm curious about the size compared to prior year's pieces as well. My favorite (so far) this year is the piano man. I'm just meh on the singer so far without seeing a close up, but thought that maybe drop dead gorgeous from last year might make a good substitute standing next to the piano with her wine glass. BUT, if the scale is off and she towers over the poor guy, then I'll want to get the singer to go with him. I wish YC could have made all the pieces match in scale like model makers do. Makes it really tough to make displays when you mix the years together.


----------



## Spookywolf

Speaking of displays, I'd like to ask everyone how you plan on displaying the electric chair piece? I'll need to see close up pics to make a final decision, but I haven't ruled it out completely yet. I just can't figure out how it would fit into a display with older pieces. What Boneys would you display with it?


----------



## happythenjaded

I was looking closely at some of my Boneys this morning and really feel kind of annoyed. The complete lack of craftsmanship and care for the newer pieces is so unacceptable. They mass produce these things so quickly and jack the prices up so high. If the keep giving us flat bodied Boneys I'm going to scream lol. 

I'm sorry for the rant. I'm super excited with new Boneys each year but each year I cringe more and more at the total lack of care and detail they put into the pieces that we pay good money for. 

I truly hope YC will one day return Boneys to their glory days. Even if that means only producing 1-3 new Boneys each year.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Speaking of displays, I'd like to ask everyone how you plan on displaying the electric chair piece? I'll need to see close up pics to make a final decision, but I haven't ruled it out completely yet. I just can't figure out how it would fit into a display with older pieces. What Boneys would you display with it?


He should be displayed with King Kong Baby and his electric high chair lol!!


----------



## BoneyFan

Thanks for the pictures!! Last year we were so desperate for information, lol. Nice to see something this early. Now I just need some prices so I can cry.


My thoughts:

Crazy Cat Lady - This is cute. It's on my "maybe" list. Probably will depend on which other ones I decide to buy online and our coupon situation this year, lol.

Snoopy - I get what they're trying to do, but it looks a little strange to me. I don't know... I might completely change my mind when I see other pictures of it.

Wedding Couple - It's a really cute piece. I like the new look on the bride, but I'm so bored of wedding boneys so I'll pass. 

Electric Chair - I want to love it, but why is he wearing his hat? Then again, I guess he's already dead. I'll think about it...

Booze Hound - Not a fan. I love Bonesy, but why is he sitting up? And drinking beer? I would have liked it better with a Boney drinking and Bonesy next to him. I just think it looks bizarre.

Boos Brothers - I like this one. I'll probably pass on it since it's a jar holder, but interested in seeing the other Boneys on it. It's on my "maybe" list.

Deadly Diva - Her lack of a neck looks a little weird. I'd like to see it in person. Reminds me so much of DDG, but I skipped out on her too.

Piano - My favorite one so far.  I hope his face looks ok, lol.

Slaying Alive - It may not go with the theme they're doing this year, but I like it. I think it's cute and fun.

Diamonds - I really like this one. I'll probably pick it up.

Dark Avenue - Meh. Probably my least favorite one. 

Telephone Booth - I'd love to see another angle on this one. So far I really like it.

Waiter - I actually really like this one, too. Something about him.


Every year I say I'm only going to get a few then I end up with half or more of the collection so we'll see


----------



## BoneyFan

happythenjaded said:


> I was looking closely at some of my Boneys this morning and really feel kind of annoyed. The complete lack of craftsmanship and care for the newer pieces is so unacceptable. They mass produce these things so quickly and jack the prices up so high. If the keep giving us flat bodied Boneys I'm going to scream lol.
> 
> I'm sorry for the rant. I'm super excited with new Boneys each year but each year I cringe more and more at the total lack of care and detail they put into the pieces that we pay good money for.
> 
> I truly hope YC will one day return Boneys to their glory days. Even if that means only producing 1-3 new Boneys each year.


I totally get it. I'm always a little nervous to buy them online when some pieces are painted so poorly. My pet cemetery actually has a mistake on it.


----------



## Spookywolf

So I guess the pet cemetery will not be back then? We had all heard rumors that YC would be bringing that back this year. That means prices on Ebay for it are going to shoot through the roof. Glad I got my replacement last year.


----------



## happythenjaded

BoneyFan said:


> I totally get it. I'm always a little nervous to buy them online when some pieces are painted so poorly. My pet cemetery actually has a mistake on it.


I know. It's like you hold your breath as you open each box lol. 

I'll always collect as long as they make them because I love them. 
What mistake was on your PC?


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> So I guess the pet cemetery will not be back then? We had all heard rumors that YC would be bringing that back this year. That means prices on Ebay for it are going to shoot through the roof. Glad I got my replacement last year.


Come Halloween time.... "WINNING BID: $199.00" lol.


----------



## Spookywolf

BoneyFan, you hit on a lot of the same ideas I had when I saw the pics. I had to go back and look at Deadly Diva since she's on my maybe list. I see what you mean about her neck, but it might be the angle of the pic from how it was taken. I do really like the old school microphone she's using though. That fits with the speak-easy theme so perfect. Having the jazz club theme this time is so fun! I'm making a display for this group, front and center stage this year!


----------



## HweenLover

BoneyFan said:


> Thanks for the pictures!! Last year we were so desperate for information, lol. Nice to see something this early. Now I just need some prices so I can cry.
> 
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> Crazy Cat Lady - This is cute. It's on my "maybe" list. Probably will depend on which other ones I decide to buy online and our coupon situation this year, lol.
> 
> Snoopy - I get what they're trying to do, but it looks a little strange to me. I don't know... I might completely change my mind when I see other pictures of it.
> 
> Wedding Couple - It's a really cute piece. I like the new look on the bride, but I'm so bored of wedding boneys so I'll pass.
> 
> Electric Chair - I want to love it, but why is he wearing his hat? Then again, I guess he's already dead. I'll think about it...
> 
> Booze Hound - Not a fan. I love Bonesy, but why is he sitting up? And drinking beer? I would have liked it better with a Boney drinking and Bonesy next to him. I just think it looks bizarre.
> 
> Boos Brothers - I like this one. I'll probably pass on it since it's a jar holder, but interested in seeing the other Boneys on it. It's on my "maybe" list.
> 
> Deadly Diva - Her lack of a neck looks a little weird. I'd like to see it in person. Reminds me so much of DDG, but I skipped out on her too.
> 
> Piano - My favorite one so far.  I hope his face looks ok, lol.
> 
> Slaying Alive - It may not go with the theme they're doing this year, but I like it. I think it's cute and fun.
> 
> Diamonds - I really like this one. I'll probably pick it up.
> 
> Dark Avenue - Meh. Probably my least favorite one.
> 
> Telephone Booth - I'd love to see another angle on this one. So far I really like it.
> 
> Waiter - I actually really like this one, too. Something about him.
> 
> 
> Every year I say I'm only going to get a few then I end up with half or more of the collection so we'll see


I laughed out loud about your electric chair description.  I think the boos brothers, piano man, and maybe the telephone booth will be the top sellers this year. I like the waiter and diamonds one too!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm really thrown off by all the cats on the limo. Someone said alley cats, so I guess that makes some sense. But I have so many car pieces already and they take up so much room. I think I'm going to pass on that one. I'm busting to see the other sides of the phone booth and the Boos Brothers pieces.


----------



## witchyone

Some people on BBL pointed out that the Boney in the phone booth has on a long, skinny scarf so he might be a play on Dr. Who.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Speaking of displays, I'd like to ask everyone how you plan on displaying the electric chair piece? I'll need to see close up pics to make a final decision, but I haven't ruled it out completely yet. I just can't figure out how it would fit into a display with older pieces. What Boneys would you display with it?


I think I am the odd one of the group, I don't do specific displays. I run them all down the length of my dinning room table and what's left over goes on the top of the sideboard. Sometimes one or two othe kitchen island. BUT, I do not have near as many as the rest of you do!


----------



## Spookywolf

witchyone said:


> Some people on BBL pointed out that the Boney in the phone booth has on a long, skinny scarf so he might be a play on Dr. Who.


I see him outside the nightclub calling for a cab. Finally have a spot to put that taxi now!


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> Some people on BBL pointed out that the Boney in the phone booth has on a long, skinny scarf so he might be a play on Dr. Who.


I saw that, but it doesn't read Dr Who to me!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I was looking at BBL too and it looks like a lot of people like the phone booth, the electric chair, and the piano. Maybe those will be the hot sellers this year.

I am kind of bummed I didn't get pet cemetery last year and now they aren't reissuing it. I was kind of scared to get an online only piece after I got two of the ghoul buses that looked like someone painted them with their feet after adding some sad Sharpie details.


----------



## Lucy08

BoneyFan said:


> Thanks for the pictures!! Last year we were so desperate for information, lol. Nice to see something this early. Now I just need some prices so I can cry.
> 
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> Crazy Cat Lady - This is cute. It's on my "maybe" list. Probably will depend on which other ones I decide to buy online and our coupon situation this year, lol.
> 
> Snoopy - I get what they're trying to do, but it looks a little strange to me. I don't know... I might completely change my mind when I see other pictures of it.
> 
> Wedding Couple - It's a really cute piece. I like the new look on the bride, but I'm so bored of wedding boneys so I'll pass.
> 
> Electric Chair - I want to love it, but why is he wearing his hat? Then again, I guess he's already dead. I'll think about it...
> 
> Booze Hound - Not a fan. I love Bonesy, but why is he sitting up? And drinking beer? I would have liked it better with a Boney drinking and Bonesy next to him. I just think it looks bizarre.
> 
> Boos Brothers - I like this one. I'll probably pass on it since it's a jar holder, but interested in seeing the other Boneys on it. It's on my "maybe" list.
> 
> Deadly Diva - Her lack of a neck looks a little weird. I'd like to see it in person. Reminds me so much of DDG, but I skipped out on her too.
> 
> Piano - My favorite one so far.  I hope his face looks ok, lol.
> 
> Slaying Alive - It may not go with the theme they're doing this year, but I like it. I think it's cute and fun.
> 
> Diamonds - I really like this one. I'll probably pick it up.
> 
> Dark Avenue - Meh. Probably my least favorite one.
> 
> Telephone Booth - I'd love to see another angle on this one. So far I really like it.
> 
> Waiter - I actually really like this one, too. Something about him.
> 
> 
> Every year I say I'm only going to get a few then I end up with half or more of the collection so we'll see


I said the same thing on the electric chair!!!! Why oh why does he have his hat on???? It's just odd! That is one I am othe fence about but will probably order because the cat lady is a must have for me.


----------



## BoneyFan

happythenjaded said:


> I know. It's like you hold your breath as you open each box lol.
> 
> I'll always collect as long as they make them because I love them.
> What mistake was on your PC?


One of the headstones reads "Polly got crackere" without the d on the end. Bonesys paint job on his eyes are a hot mess, too. Small enough that I will probably be the only one that notices, but enough that I was like what the heck is that?


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I think I am the odd one of the group, I don't do specific displays. I run them all down the length of my dinning room table and what's left over goes on the top of the sideboard. Sometimes one or two othe kitchen island. BUT, I do not have near as many as the rest of you do!


I think there are many that do this too, Lucy. Since I put a big bunch in my china cabinet, a lot of mine do run together because of the confined space, but I do try to group them with pieces that sort of go together. But I'm like a big kid playing with toys. I still like to play around and make "scenes" with my Boneys, LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'm really thrown off by all the cats on the limo. Someone said alley cats, so I guess that makes some sense. But I have so many car pieces already and they take up so much room. I think I'm going to pass on that one. I'm busting to see the other sides of the phone booth and the Boos Brothers pieces.


The limo is going to have to be super cute in person and not HUGE. I love the cats, but I agree it is a mystery as oh why. I like that it looks like he is hanging out the window yelling at them.


----------



## BoneyFan

Spookywolf said:


> BoneyFan, you hit on a lot of the same ideas I had when I saw the pics. I had to go back and look at Deadly Diva since she's on my maybe list. I see what you mean about her neck, but it might be the angle of the pic from how it was taken. I do really like the old school microphone she's using though. That fits with the speak-easy theme so perfect. Having the jazz club theme this time is so fun! I'm making a display for this group, front and center stage this year!


Yes, I want to love her. I love the microphone and leg sticking out, but oh honey, where is your neck?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Lucy08 said:


> I think I am the odd one of the group, I don't do specific displays. I run them all down the length of my dinning room table and what's left over goes on the top of the sideboard. Sometimes one or two othe kitchen island. BUT, I do not have near as many as the rest of you do!


I don't do themed displays either. I've got Duffer McBone playing golf next to the Headless Horseman while the groom is proposing to the bride. No rhyme or reason. lol Just like having them out.


----------



## BoneyFan

HweenLover said:


> I laughed out loud about your electric chair description.  I think the boos brothers, piano man, and maybe the telephone booth will be the top sellers this year. I like the waiter and diamonds one too!


When I heard the electric chair description, I was like yessss. Then I saw the hat and went nooo. A lot of people seem to like those 3. I wonder what YC predicts... we'll probably have 40 Booze Hounds in store.


----------



## Lucy08

CandyCornWitch said:


> I don't do themed displays either. I've got Duffer McBone playing golf next to the Headless Horseman while the groom is proposing to the bride. No rhyme or reason. lol Just like having them out.


I do make sure everything is symmetrical by size and mix in headstones (dollar tree!), pumpkins, and little candles.


----------



## Lucy08

BoneyFan said:


> When I heard the electric chair description, I was like yessss. Then I saw the hat and went nooo. A lot of people seem to like those 3. I wonder what YC predicts... we'll probably have 40 Booze Hounds in store.


Hahaha, the hat is so weird! I was a bit disappointed in him but want to see a better picture before I decide. I can always return him to the store!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Lucy08 said:


> I do make sure everything is symmetrical by size and mix in headstones (dollar tree!), pumpkins, and little candles.


I do that too! I usually keep out my BBW luminary and some other Halloween decorations here and there. I like the idea of putting out little pumpkins and tombstones with them too.


----------



## BoneyFan

Lucy08 said:


> I think I am the odd one of the group, I don't do specific displays. I run them all down the length of my dinning room table and what's left over goes on the top of the sideboard. Sometimes one or two othe kitchen island. BUT, I do not have near as many as the rest of you do!


I don't do group displays either. I keep mine out year round and I'm limited on space so its more or less "where can I squeeze you onto this shelf" lol


----------



## Lucy08

Ok, one more complaint, I HATE all the words painted on the pieces!!!!!!!!! It makes them look cheap and you know that is going to be the worst with quality. My morotrcycle guy from a couple years ago says Bad to the Rone.


----------



## Lucy08

CandyCornWitch said:


> I do that too! I usually keep out my BBW luminary and some other Halloween decorations here and there. I like the idea of putting out little pumpkins and tombstones with them too.


The tomb stones at dollar tree last year were the best!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, what is on the side of the doghouse that the Snoopy Boney is resting on?


----------



## Mourning Glory

CandyCornWitch said:


> I was looking at BBL too and it looks like a lot of people like the phone booth, the electric chair, and the piano. Maybe those will be the hot sellers this year.
> 
> I am kind of bummed I didn't get pet cemetery last year and now they aren't reissuing it. I was kind of scared to get an online only piece after I got two of the ghoul buses that looked like someone painted them with their feet after adding some sad Sharpie details.


I'm dreading the online exclusives this year, but I will still buy. Last year, I received a bus with defective wiring. I wrote YC and they sent a replacement. Then the new one didn't work! I wrote them again and they told me that it was highly unlikely that I would receive 2 defective buses. They wanted me to ship them both back which I never had to do before, but by then then bus was sold out, so I told them forget it. I'd rather have to buses with broken lights than none at all. I did get it to where the lights work SOME of the time on one. Here's hoping for more quality control this year. Pretty sure I made YC's blacklist last year for complaints!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, what is on the side of the doghouse that the Snoopy Boney is resting on?


I'm trying to figure that out too! I think it looks like a boarded up window to me but I can't be sure. I think Snoopy is the one I'm most excited to see in detail! I love it already.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Speaking of displays, I'd like to ask everyone how you plan on displaying the electric chair piece? I'll need to see close up pics to make a final decision, but I haven't ruled it out completely yet. I just can't figure out how it would fit into a display with older pieces. What Boneys would you display with it?


Just off the top of my head, I think it work go well with the Time's Up reaper, Six Feet Under, and Graves Dug While You Wait.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm hoping for more quality control this year too- especially since there is a lot of writing on these pieces. The limo makes me nervous with all of the cats on it because that looks like an opportunity for big white splotches.

What is everyone's favorite BB year so far? I definitely think mine has been 2010 because I bought nearly all of them and I loved the Mystery of Yankee Manor. I still watch the videos on YouTube sometimes to get myself psyched up for Boneys!


----------



## gloomycatt

Mourning Glory said:


> Just off the top of my head, I think it work go well with the Time's Up reaper, Six Feet Under, and Graves Dug While You Wait.


I love the reaper pieces! Wouldn't mind seeing a new one next year


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Just off the top of my head, I think it work go well with the Time's Up reaper, Six Feet Under, and Graves Dug While You Wait.


I love this!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

See, this is why YC should stop being so greedy with pre-release info--I love all this buzz!!! It is wonderful to be able to see the pieces beforehand, share our excitement, and hear everyone's take on all the pieces.

I am totally gonna be the odd man out on this one, but I LOVE that shake and bake still has his top hat on! He always has his top hat on, and to me this says, "If I gotta go, I am going out in style!"


----------



## gloomycatt

grim gravely said:


> I hosted a PartyLite party back in 2005 because I wanted the ying yang tea-light holder. It was a headache getting orders and when I turned in my party I didn't reach the level to get my item free. I ended up paying half price and shipping which was expensive. If I knew the benefits weren't that great, I would have just brought the item from the start. I have respect for people who sell direct sales but people weren't interested in buying PatyLite when I had my show. A few weeks later my boss was hosting a PartyLite show and everyone was interested...go figure. lol
> Things could have changed from 2005 but I'm not hosting another party just to get the day of the dead couple. I would love to have them but I'll just check eBay eventually.


Direct sales is hard....I haven't been able to book a party since December  and I honestly don't think there will be enough people wanting the DotD couple to actually host in order to get it


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> I think I am the odd one of the group, I don't do specific displays. I run them all down the length of my dinning room table and what's left over goes on the top of the sideboard. Sometimes one or two othe kitchen island. BUT, I do not have near as many as the rest of you do!


Thank goodness a kindred spirit! I don't do display themes either, I just set everything out. Although, after seeing the displays here last year I thought I might try a spooky glen in the space between the top and bottom of my china hutch. I've got ideas, but I'm not sure where to find the materials. Probably Michaels I guess But no, definitely you are not the only odd one of the group!


----------



## Spookywolf

Is it just me or does the bride's head on the new wedding couple look way too big for her body??


----------



## BoneyFan

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'm hoping for more quality control this year too- especially since there is a lot of writing on these pieces. The limo makes me nervous with all of the cats on it because that looks like an opportunity for big white splotches.
> 
> What is everyone's favorite BB year so far? I definitely think mine has been 2010 because I bought nearly all of them and I loved the Mystery of Yankee Manor. I still watch the videos on YouTube sometimes to get myself psyched up for Boneys!


 2011, I think. I looooved the grim reapers and Dead in the Water. Introduction of Bonesy. Bobbing for apples. Rest in pieces. Love so many of those.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Happy, Grandma Lise used to recommend E6000 glue, though I've never used it myself. If I recall her instructions, she said to discard the first bit of glue that comes out of the container, then put then next batch on a paper plate and use a toothpick to apply the glue. Not sure how long it takes to set, but I'm sure that's included with the package info. Good luck!


Thanks Spooky, I knew there was something else out there for repairs. Most of the time superglue has worked for my repairs, however, my Last Call guy has lost his glass twice after I super glued it. So I will try this glue and hope it works.


----------



## witchyone

BoneyFan said:


> 2011, I think. I looooved the grim reapers and Dead in the Water. Introduction of Bonesy. Bobbing for apples. Rest in pieces. Love so many of those.


I'd say the same, 2011. The grim reapers are definitely among my favorites. I also have a soft spot for the farmers, since Farmer is my married name.


----------



## happythenjaded

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'm hoping for more quality control this year too- especially since there is a lot of writing on these pieces. The limo makes me nervous with all of the cats on it because that looks like an opportunity for big white splotches.
> 
> What is everyone's favorite BB year so far? I definitely think mine has been 2010 because I bought nearly all of them and I loved the Mystery of Yankee Manor. I still watch the videos on YouTube sometimes to get myself psyched up for Boneys!


2008, 2009, and 2011 for me.


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> Thank goodness a kindred spirit! I don't do display themes either, I just set everything out. Although, after seeing the displays here last year I thought I might try a spooky glen in the space between the top and bottom of my china hutch. I've got ideas, but I'm not sure where to find the materials. Probably Michaels I guess But no, definitely you are not the only odd one of the group!


Also, I have cats. I have to be careful about displaying things. They know where they are and aren't allowed to go. But, they are cats they do what they want. LOL!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

happythenjaded said:


> 2008, 2009, and 2011 for me.


I had to look up all of the rest of the years on BBL bc I had nearly forgotten which pieces went with which year! 2011 with the reapers and farmers was fun too. Kind of still wishing I had gotten the pumpkin wagon.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Is it just me or does the bride's head on the new wedding couple look way too big for her body??


2015, the year of having no necks!!!!


----------



## DarkSecret

Hey, it might have been mentioned earlier, but I just noticed there are no lighted figures. I wonder if it's because they had so many problems with them? When I went to the Williamsburg store at the end of September, the first two busses I picked didn't work. My husband pulled out one of the lights and said "there must be a way to replace them, eek and a store employee was standing there watching too. I finally located a working one, but when I got it home the light fell back inside the bus, I had to thread it back with a piece of wire and glue it in place. Maybe its a good thing no lighted pieces.


----------



## happythenjaded

CandyCornWitch said:


> I had to look up all of the rest of the years on BBL bc I had nearly forgotten which pieces went with which year! 2011 with the reapers and farmers was fun too. Kind of still wishing I had gotten the pumpkin wagon.



The witch and crystal ball  the LED cauldron snow globe !! Love. ! That's why I was hoping with the theme this year being "Witches Ball" they would give us some new witch Boneys. But I can't complain because I'm really happy with the theme being musical to go with some of the musical Boneys from the past !


----------



## Kitty

What Diva would show her Boney neck?


----------



## DarkSecret

happythenjaded said:


> The witch and crystal ball  the LED cauldron snow globe !! Love. ! That's why I was hoping with the theme this year being "Witches Ball" they would give us some new witch Boneys. But I can't complain because I'm really happy with the theme being musical to go with some of the musical Boneys from the past !


I was kinda hoping for PIRATES. But as always there are pieces I absolutely have to have. My guess is the phone booth and piano player are going to be the most popular this year. Oh, on another note, Happy you have the pumpkin candy dish. How big is it? Like a soup bowl or is it like the candy dish they offered a few years back at premiere time? Just was wondering.


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> Hey, it might have been mentioned earlier, but I just noticed there are no lighted figures. I wonder if it's because they had so many problems with them? When I went to the Williamsburg store at the end of September, the first two busses I picked didn't work. My husband pulled out one of the lights and said "there must be a way to replace them, eek and a store employee was standing there watching too. I finally located a working one, but when I got it home the light fell back inside the bus, I had to thread it back with a piece of wire and glue it in place. Maybe its a good thing no lighted pieces.


I was there mid Aug, they had a TON of busses! Also the guy in bed, can't remember what he was called. But everything I saw had paint issues!!!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I would have loved to have seen some witches and pirates this year!! I still think they should have a year with classic Halloween figures as a theme: Dracula, Frankenstein, witches, ghosts, black cats, etc.

Do we know what the other collections are that are coming out with the Boneys? Obviously the witch accessories as per the flyer, but did I read somewhere there are pumpkins and black cats too?


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> I was there mid Aug, they had a TON of busses! Also the guy in bed, can't rme,ever what he was called. But everything I saw had paint issues!!!!


Well even at the end of September they STILL had a ton of the guy in the bed, but only 3 busses (am I spelling that right?) but no pet cemeteries. My local store said they had to send up lots of leftover bonies to the outlet store. She thinks they will cut down production this year.


----------



## DarkSecret

CandyCornWitch said:


> I would have loved to have seen some witches and pirates this year!! I still think they should have a year with classic Halloween figures as a theme: Dracula, Frankenstein, witches, ghosts, black cats, etc.
> 
> Do we know what the other collections are that are coming out with the Boneys? Obviously the witch accessories as per the flyer, but did I read somewhere there are pumpkins and black cats too?



I;m with you on the traditional themes. I'm curious about the other Halloween stuff YC is featuring too, are they bringing back the boots?


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> I would have loved to have seen some witches and pirates this year!! I still think they should have a year with classic Halloween figures as a theme: Dracula, Frankenstein, witches, ghosts, black cats, etc.
> 
> Do we know what the other collections are that are coming out with the Boneys? Obviously the witch accessories as per the flyer, but did I read somewhere there are pumpkins and black cats too?


I'd love to have a Dracula Boney to go with Frank! And as far as the black cats, pumpkins, etc., that's what Haddonfield reported seeing. 

I'm wondering if YC will reduce the quantities of their inventory this year because they had so many left over last year that ended up going into the cheap clearance bins?


----------



## sanura03

gloomycatt said:


> Direct sales is hard....I haven't been able to book a party since December  and I honestly don't think there will be enough people wanting the DotD couple to actually host in order to get it


I want to clarify that I wasn't trying to bash anybody that does direct sales, I was just shocked by the price and then disappointed that I couldn't get them even if I had the funds for that. I could never host one of those parties, I HAAAATE being the center of attention. But I hope you find some interested people! If you do an online party (is that a thing with Partylite? I know they do it with Pampered Chef...) let us know and maybe collectively we can get you to where you need to be.


----------



## BoneyFan

CandyCornWitch said:


> I would have loved to have seen some witches and pirates this year!! I still think they should have a year with classic Halloween figures as a theme: Dracula, Frankenstein, witches, ghosts, black cats, etc.
> 
> Do we know what the other collections are that are coming out with the Boneys? Obviously the witch accessories as per the flyer, but did I read somewhere there are pumpkins and black cats too?


I would love a Dracula one! I think a mad scientist would be pretty neat, especially if they ever solve their led light issues.


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Well even at the end of September they STILL had a ton of the guy in the bed, but only 3 busses (am I spelling that right?) but no pet cemeteries. My local store said they had to send up lots of leftover bonies to the outlet store. She thinks they will cut down production this year.


Great minds think alike, DarkSecret! I just posted the same thought. I'm thinking the inventory will be less, so I'm not going to wait on buying even the ones on my maybe list. I can always return later, but I don't want to miss out.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Great minds think alike, DarkSecret! I just posted the same thought. I'm thinking the inventory will be less, so I'm not going to wait on buying even the ones on my maybe list. I can always return later, but I don't want to miss out.


I'm with you although I can't see myself buying the drunk dog! And as you said, I can always returne what I truly don't like. But so many times I have passed on something (the boots) and then either can't get it or have a hard time. And as someone pointed out evil bay sellers watch this thread so I'd better buy and then return if I have to.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Is it just me or does the bride's head on the new wedding couple look way too big for her body??


Maybe it's the wedding of King Kong Baby all grown up


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, it's already starting to feel like fall, with all of this Boney buzz! Trying to keep up with all of the chatter has been tough the past couple of days, LOL! It's been great reading everyone's comments. Is it just me, but thanks to Booze Hound, when I look at the Bonesy tart warmer, I think he has passed out from the night before, LOL!


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, it's already starting to feel like fall, with all of this Boney buzz! Trying to keep up with all of the chatter has been tough the past couple of days, LOL! It's been great reading everyone's comments. Is it just me, but thanks to Booze Hound, when I look at the Bonesy tart warmer, I think he has passed out from the night before, LOL!


Hey that's a cute way to think about it! You are so right, that made me laugh, ok now I just might have to buy the drunk dog!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

DarkSecret said:


> Hey that's a cute way to think about it! You are so right, that made me laugh, ok now I just might have to buy the drunk dog!


Maybe the speakeasy is inside Snoopy's doghouse. I remember in the Peanuts cartoon whenever they showed inside his doghouse it was rather large and elaborate- so maybe our Bonesy Snoopy hosts big parties in there and calls it a night on the roof! lol


----------



## DarkSecret

CandyCornWitch said:


> Maybe the speakeasy is inside Snoopy's doghouse. I remember in the Peanuts cartoon whenever they showed inside his doghouse it was rather large and elaborate- so maybe our Bonesy Snoopy hosts big parties in there and calls it a night on the roof! lol


I really want to get a good look at all sides of that doghouse. I wonder if the pumpkin has a scary face? You are right CCW, maybe there's a lot more going on inside the doghouse.


----------



## DarkSecret

Got to dash, guess by the time I check back tonight, there will be several more pages. Such a great time of year!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, it's already starting to feel like fall, with all of this Boney buzz! Trying to keep up with all of the chatter has been tough the past couple of days, LOL! It's been great reading everyone's comments. Is it just me, but thanks to Booze Hound, when I look at the Bonesy tart warmer, I think he has passed out from the night before, LOL!


Now don't make me add that to my list too, I'm trying to cut back, LOL!


----------



## witchyone

Spookywolf said:


> Now don't make me add that to my list too, I'm trying to cut back, LOL!


Seriously, now I'm looking at both of those pieces again!


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> Seriously, now I'm looking at both of those pieces again!


Ok people, don't let peer pressure make you bring home the drunk dog!!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

DarkSecret said:


> I was kinda hoping for PIRATES. But as always there are pieces I absolutely have to have. My guess is the phone booth and piano player are going to be the most popular this year. Oh, on another note, Happy you have the pumpkin candy dish. How big is it? Like a soup bowl or is it like the candy dish they offered a few years back at premiere time? Just was wondering.



Someone asked me to post a picture of the bowl to see the size & can do that but I have to unpack it I believe lol. 

It's smaller than the other Boney bowls but..... You could probably fit a large grapefruit in the opening ... If that helps lol!

To be honest, I use mine as a candle jar holder.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but is there a spellbound thread? I have searched but nothing comes up for me


----------



## Lucy08

WickedChick said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but is there a spellbound thread? I have searched but nothing comes up for me


 You are in the right place,we just don't have any info on that yet! Witches hat topper and the witches hand were in the flyer someone posted. Everyone seems to think the boots will be back. Other than that, we just don't know!


----------



## Kitty

2015 BB Family pic album by Haddonfield & BBL


----------



## Hallow Girl

Thank you. I thought they would be separated.


----------



## Kitty

WickedChick,

Try #1136-1138 posts. Drag & drop on to your screen, rename to your files.
Or you could drag, drop & print pic above.


----------



## grim gravely

I leave for a few hours this morning and I'm already left in the dark with the conversation here...finally caught up. 
I try to display by themes each year but usually space becomes a issue with scale and I'll have a random boney chilling in a display that has nothing to do with the theme. The smaller boneys ate great space fillers but usually throw the theme off. I don't care, most people are just shocked to see someone crazy enough to display a bunch of skeleton candle holders. lol They aren't really looking for the theme, they get a kick out of the look each piece.
I would love a Dracula boney bunch too!!! I've been wanting them to re-release Bonecula from the mr. bones collection in the boney bunch collection. I missed out the year he was offered and now he's a needle in a haystack, just like the rest of the mr. bones collection. You know he exists but no one seems to ever offer him. I would love Yankee Candle to remake him or give us a new Dracula boney bunch along with a mummy boney bunch.
I agree on the limo piece this year. I'm not expecting the best quality and to be honest, it's not one of my favorite pieces anyway. I'm on the fence about snoopy but I know that piece will be sold out due to the popularity of the character.


----------



## Kitty

Usually anything online only will sell out first.

MY 7 favorites
!.Electric Chair
2. Deadly Diva 
3. Tip of Treat
4. Slaying Alive
5. Boos Bros
6. Skully's Tap Room
7. Diamonds Are a Ghoul's Best Friend

What's your are favorites?


----------



## 61704

Hi. I'm new, here. I emailed Yankee Candle a few days ago about the 2015 Boney Bunch line. I asked if there was going to any Boney Bunch for sale this year. I was told "all of your Fall favorites will be available.". Whatever that means. I couldn't get a definite answer.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

skarah1313 said:


> Hi. I'm new, here. I emailed Yankee Candle a few days ago about the 2015 Boney Bunch line. I asked if there was going to any Boney Bunch for sale this year. I was told "all of your Fall favorites will be available.". Whatever that means. I couldn't get a definite answer.


when 'yes' would have been so much simpler, right? LOL corporate baloney.


----------



## 61704

Exactly. A friend of mine just sent me a pic of what is supposed to be part of the 2015 line. But I don't know how to post it here, from my phone.


----------



## amuck amuck

Kitty said:


> 2015 BB Family pic album by Haddonfield & BBL
> 
> 
> View attachment 245911


Hi I am new to posting on this thread but have enjoyed every ones information and conversations for a long time. Eagerly waiting for the new Boneys. Thanks for the pictures. Does it look like they do not have the flocking? Not that I would miss it because it has become a sloppy mess.


----------



## happythenjaded

2015 pieces ranked (excluding bowl as I have it already):

1. Boos Brothers Band
2. Tip Or Treat (organ/piano man)
3. Snoopy/Bonesy Warmer
4. Crazy Cat Lady (bottom piece looks like a rug? That's kind of awesome if it is so LOL)
5. Electric Chair Boney
6. Diamonds are a Ghouls Best Friend
7. Skullys Tap Room
8. Slaying Alive
9. Deadly Diva
10. Wedding Couple
11. Telebone
12. Dark Avenue Cat Limo
13. Booze Hound

I wish they would bring back the lantern style Boneys (Spider web dress lady, Pelvis, etc). Instead of making a Boney & adding a tea light cup to it lol...... Cmon YC! Listen! Telebone would be amazing if it allowed a tea light to go inside the booth and the light could shine through.....


----------



## 61704

Here is a pic of what is supposed to be the 2015 line.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> 2015 pieces ranked (excluding bowl as I have it already):
> 
> 1. Boos Brothers Band
> 2. Tip Or Treat (organ/piano man)
> 3. Snoopy/Bonesy Warmer
> 4. Crazy Cat Lady (bottom piece looks like a rug? That's kind of awesome if it is so LOL)
> 5. Electric Chair Boney
> 6. Diamonds are a Ghouls Best Friend
> 7. Skullys Tap Room
> 8. Slaying Alive
> 9. Deadly Diva
> 10. Wedding Couple
> 11. Telebone
> 12. Dark Avenue Cat Limo
> 13. Booze Hound
> 
> I wish they would bring back the lantern style Boneys (Spider web dress lady, Pelvis, etc). Instead of making a Boney & adding a tea light cup to it lol...... Cmon YC! Listen! Telebone would be amazing if it allowed a tea light to go inside the booth and the light could shine through.....


I was thinking the tea light (maybe votive?) does go in the bottom on the telephone booth, and the hole at the top is just for the heat to exit? It looks like the windows on the side are kind of lit up luminary-style. Now I'm questioning myself though haha.


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> I was thinking the tea light (maybe votive?) does go in the bottom on the telephone booth, and the hole at the top is just for the heat to exit? It looks like the windows on the side are kind of lit up luminary-style. Now I'm questioning myself though haha.


Ohhhhh I sure hope so!!! lol


----------



## Kitty

Welcome to HF skarah, amuck amuck & other newbies!

YC Witches' Ball, Aug. 29, check your locate stores from times. Online pieces will be available before the ball.
There is a lot of info on this site plus feel free to private message people. Pics above are the 2015 BB line & descriptions are a few pages back.
Feel free to make comments or ask questions. We all love our YC BB.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> I was thinking the tea light (maybe votive?) does go in the bottom on the telephone booth, and the hole at the top is just for the heat to exit? It looks like the windows on the side are kind of lit up luminary-style. Now I'm questioning myself though haha.


That's what I was hoping for!!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Welcome newbies! Pictures are about 15-20 pages back. Enjoy!


----------



## Kitty

There are hands & yellow eyes peerring out of phone box, Boney better watch out!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> I was thinking the tea light (maybe votive?) does go in the bottom on the telephone booth, and the hole at the top is just for the heat to exit? It looks like the windows on the side are kind of lit up luminary-style. Now I'm questioning myself though haha.


I think you are right, Sanura! If you look at the front, it seems like pieces are "cut out," just like the side. This piece is going to be VERY popular. When it doubt, grab this one!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

NM, I got a better look. It appears the front is solid.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

What if it has a switch for a light inside (like some of the tart warmers), and a votive or tealight holder in top???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The more I look at the side panel of Telebone, the more it looks like some of the "panels" are solid and painted black, and then there are some with holes, with each alternating between sold/black, and cut out/open. I do not see how a votive or tea light can light up a piece that size from the top, so I predict a switch, which lights up the inside. Maybe it strobes, like Boney Bird Plane!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of lights, wouldn't it be great if "shake and bake" lit up? Maybe the four circles on the back of the chair are lights!  What good is an electric chair, if there is nothing electric about it???


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The more I look at the side panel of Telebone, the more it looks like some of the "panels" are solid and painted black, and then there are some with holes, with each alternating between sold/black, and cut out/open. I do not see how a votive or tea light can light up a piece that size from the top, so I predict a switch, which lights up the inside. Maybe it strobes, like Boney Bird Plane!


It is so hard to tell from the picture!!!! I had assumed tea light or votive. Maybe one of the sides we can't see really isn't there??


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of lights, wouldn't it be great if "shake and bake" lit up? Maybe the four circles on the back of the chair are lights!  What good is an electric chair, if there is nothing electric about it???


Love it! But could they actually do it and not make a mess out of it? Coughbuscough.......


----------



## Chelsiestein

I think the only 4 I will go for this year will be:

1.) Snoopy/Bonesy tart warmer
2.) Booze Hound
3.) Skully's Tap
4.) Electric chair

I really did think that this may have been it for Boney Bunch and perhaps they wouldn't bring out new pieces. Eventually it will happen, it feels like a guessing game each year of when it will happen. I am also looking forward to seeing all the other pieces!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I think my top pieces are (just based on what we've seen):
1) Snoopy
2) Telephone booth
3) Candy bowl
4) Crazy cat lady
5) Wedding couple

I'm also intrigued by Diamonds are a Ghoul's Best Friend and The Boos Brothers. I feel like I'd have to get a better look at them from all sides.

I can't remember, but do they do the candy bowl offer online too or is it only in stores? I must say I was really underwhelmed by last year's party and would probably prefer to do most of my shopping online and then go to the store later to get a look at what's left over. I'm just generally kind of bummed that the party is so late this year because I'll be back to work by then and I'm usually still on vacation when the party happens.


----------



## sanura03

For anybody that's looking for the original (2010) Bath and Body Works haunted house luminary, someone's selling one on Ebay for $30 BIN + $18.80 shipping. Which I think is pretty decent. There is a small chip in the glaze, but it's under one of the eaves and I would just sharpie or paint it in 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Slatkin-Co-...815?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aed561dc7


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> It is so hard to tell from the picture!!!! I had assumed tea light or votive. Maybe one of the sides we can't see really isn't there??


This is why I wish that ALL of the Boney pieces were available in store, as well as online. You never really know what all of the details are, until you see them in person! I just have a feeling that there is more to some of these pieces. It makes me wish that Tip or Treat was musical! Wouldn't that be something new and fantastic?


----------



## Spookywolf

I had to do a head smack when reading the posts about the phone booth piece. Every Boney holds a candle, tealight, or tart of some kind, even the wired ones like the bus. I looked at the TeleBone piece and never once thought about where the candle would fit. It's gotta be inside somewhere, especially with the vents built in. I think it must be hollow from the back which is maybe why the front part with the Boney guy on the phone isn't as deep as it should be. That piece is going to be so cool lit up! Liking it better all the time.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I realize I never listed my favorites. My must haves are:

1. Crazy Cat Lady
2. Deadly Diva
3. Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend
4. Electric Chair

I love a few others as well; actually I like most of them. I have an affinity for the lady Bonies.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I had to do a head smack when reading the posts about the phone booth piece. Every Boney holds a candle, tealight, or tart of some kind, even the wired ones like the bus. I looked at the TeleBone piece and never once thought about where the candle would fit. It's gotta be inside somewhere, especially with the vents built in. I think it must be hollow from the back which is maybe why the front part with the Boney guy on the phone isn't as deep as it should be. That piece is going to be so cool lit up! Liking it better all the time.


It makes sense, Spooky. Perhaps it is a tart burner, like the organ player? But, that would make for three tart burners?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The part that is throwing me off about Telebone is the roof. It looks like it dips in the middle, but that could just be the design of the roof. I love the crows on there, though!


----------



## Spookywolf

My shopping list thus far...

1) Tip or Treat piano man
2) Boos Brothers
3) Telebone phone booth
4) Diamonds couple
5) Skully's Tap Room / waiter
6) Deadly Diva / singer (to go w/piano guy)

I'd like to see the Snoopy piece and Crazy Cat Lady in person, but that's the dreaded online only. I'm guessing the electric chair must be a votive holder, but still thinking no on that. Also passing on Slaying Alive, Wedding Couple, Booze Hound and the Limo. I'm already sweating the additions to my overcrowding problem.


----------



## pumpkinking30

I think they're all pretty awesome this time. I love the gangster/prohibition speakeasy theme that most of them have going. The pumpkin looks a little plain in the picture, but I have a guess that the hands at the top show that there's probably a hidden boney in there which will make it cool. The Boos Brothers might be my least favorite just because the jar holders that look flat and out of place without the jar aren't really my favorite. "Bone White" looks good as a stand-alone piece even if you don't have a jar with it, but this one will definitely show that something is missing. That said, I will probably still get it to complete the set for this year if I have the opportunity, and will pick up a Halloween jar at the YC outlet in South Carolina next time I go to visit family up there. Last time I was there, they had a few boneys in stock as well. I got the boney tart warmer, but I already had the others. They usually have some of the "Happy Halloween" scent, but I would definitely prefer the "Candy Corn" any day...love that scent.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am worrying that the limo is going to be a hot mess, like the taxi.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The part that is throwing me off about Telebone is the roof. It looks like it dips in the middle, but that could just be the design of the roof. I love the crows on there, though!


I see that too, so could be the roof. But I swear there are cut out vents on the side. Some of the squares are orange or black paint, but there's at least two that are open and look like they're lit up from something inside. Gah...we need close ups!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am worrying that the limo is going to be a hot mess, like the taxi.


I'm SO parking my taxi next to that phone booth! I think Boney and Clyde will be parked outside as well waiting to "stick up the joint!"


----------



## Spookywolf

pumpkinking30 said:


> I think they're all pretty awesome this time. I love the gangster/prohibition speakeasy theme that most of them have going. The pumpkin looks a little plain in the picture, but I have a guess that the hands at the top show that there's probably a hidden boney in there which will make it cool. The Boos Brothers might be my least favorite just because the jar holders that look flat and out of place without the jar aren't really my favorite. "Bone White" looks good as a stand-alone piece even if you don't have a jar with it, but this one will definitely show that something is missing. That said, I will probably still get it to complete the set for this year if I have the opportunity, and will pick up a Halloween jar at the YC outlet in South Carolina next time I go to visit family up there. Last time I was there, they had a few boneys in stock as well. I got the boney tart warmer, but I already had the others. They usually have some of the "Happy Halloween" scent, but I would definitely prefer the "Candy Corn" any day...love that scent.


I'm hoping Ghostly Treats also makes a repeat appearance. Didn't get to buy that one last year.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Chelsiestein said:


> I think the only 4 I will go for this year will be:
> 
> 1.) Snoopy/Bonesy tart warmer
> 2.) Booze Hound
> 3.) Skully's Tap
> 4.) Electric chair
> 
> I really did think that this may have been it for Boney Bunch and perhaps they wouldn't bring out new pieces. Eventually it will happen, it feels like a guessing game each year of when it will happen. I am also looking forward to seeing all the other pieces!


I should have also said that this all depends on pricing. I vote Yankee Candle celebrates the 8 year Boney Bunch anniversary by offering retro 2008 prices


----------



## Spookywolf

Chelsiestein said:


> I should have also said that this all depends on pricing. I vote Yankee Candle celebrates the 8 year Boney Bunch anniversary by offering retro 2008 prices


Yes! I'd love to see the 2008 line return. If not now then definitely for their 10 yr anniversary.  I have 6 on my buy list right now. Since the prices go up each year, I'm holding my breath to see the price tags for these!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I agree that price definitely is a factor. I also think that prices have gone up, to offset Yankee Candle coupons. I will be really disappointed if there are no coupons for the premier, as we will all be stuck paying full price for the online exclusives, which are bound to sell out.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Hi all ... nice to be back again this year. I haven't posted since last year but things are certainly starting to heat up  Each year I only buy about three or four pieces which really grab my eye. This year is no exception. It seems like my must haves are : The phone booth, Crazy cat lady, the dog house tart warmer, and the limo. 

I must confess when BB first made its appearance I was not a big fan. I am more into the black cats, scarecrows, and pumpkins that YC puts out each year. I only started collecting them the year Bonesy made his first appearance; that was the first year that really caught my eye. There are a few pieces from the early years I do like but have not put in the effort ( or money  ) to purchase them. . . yet. I have been buying and loving YC's Halloween collections for more years than I can count. I also am pleased with the timing of the Halloween release party this year. Early August was fine as well but I think August 29th will work out perfectly. Not too late and September is right around the corner. I only hope they do a much better job with the release than last year. The party at my local store was OK but not like in previous years.


----------



## happythenjaded

Countess Dracula said:


> Hi all ... nice to be back again this year. I haven't posted since last year but things are certainly starting to heat up  Each year I only buy about three or four pieces which really grab my eye. This year is no exception. It seems like my must haves are : The phone booth, Crazy cat lady, the dog house tart warmer, and the limo.
> 
> I must confess when BB first made its appearance I was not a big fan. I am more into the black cats, scarecrows, and pumpkins that YC puts out each year. I only started collecting them the year Bonesy made his first appearance; that was the first year that really caught my eye. There are a few pieces from the early years I do like but have not put in the effort ( or money  ) to purchase them. . . yet. I have been buying and loving YC's Halloween collections for more years than I can count. I also am pleased with the timing of the Halloween release party this year. Early August was fine as well but I think August 29th will work out perfectly. Not too late and September is right around the corner. I only hope they do a much better job with the release than last year. The party at my local store was OK but not like in previous years.


Gives us a few extra weeks to plan! 

After last year I decided to start a "Boney Fund" and put back a little bit each month for the launch. It's funny how a couple extra dollars a paycheck after a year adds up! It's a lot better than shelling out like $300 at once lol! 

At least we don't have as many Boneys as last year... But I'm anxious to see what other pieces are coming out from the YC Halloween line.... Hopefully there are some new companion pieces like After Life party & pumpkin people!!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It makes sense, Spooky. Perhaps it is a tart burner, like the organ player? But, that would make for three tart burners?


I still say votive or tea light. Bet the side or back isn't a full piece and you can just drop it in. Have they ever made a piece that didn't hold a candle?


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> Gives us a few extra weeks to plan!
> 
> After last year I decided to start a "Boney Fund" and put back a little bit each month for the launch. It's funny how a couple extra dollars a paycheck after a year adds up! It's a lot better than shelling out like $300 at once lol!
> 
> At least we don't have as many Boneys as last year... But I'm anxious to see what other pieces are coming out from the YC Halloween line.... Hopefully there are some new companion pieces like After Life party & pumpkin people!!


Me too, Happy! And I also love witch items, so I'll probably buy at least a few of those as well. Can't wait to see the pics for the rest of the Halloween line. We need a catalog!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I still say votive or tea light. Bet the side or back isn't a full piece and you can just drop it in. Have they ever made a piece that didn't hold a candle?


I agree Lucy. I think a votive or tealight goes in the back. And how cool would that be with the light coming out through the sides! The only Boney I know of out of all the years, that didn't hold a candle or tart is the electric 3 head lantern they made for their flagship stores only. All others are candle holders or tart warmers of some type.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I agree Lucy. I think a votive or tealight goes in the back. And how cool would that be with the light coming out through the sides! The only Boney I know of out of all the years, that didn't hold a candle or tart is the electric 3 head lantern they made for their flagship stores only. All others are candle holders or tart warmers of some type.


The sides for sure, to me, look like they have cut outs. It will be interesting to see these pieces in person!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Me too, Happy! And I also love witch items, so I'll probably buy at least a few of those as well. Can't wait to see the pics for the rest of the Halloween line. We need a catalog!


Yesssss ! A catalog would be great ! With prices & coupon details so we can sit and plan it all out lol! 

I'd like to see a new and different Halloween mansion and some of the spooky type trees !


----------



## Spookywolf

This longer wait is going to be brutal. I want to go see them and buy them now! I used to wait until October 1st to decorate for Halloween. Then it became September. When the Spooky Town starting coming out at the end of August, I started setting up then. Anyone else ready to decorate now, LOL!


----------



## gloomycatt

I think spooky town is next weekend.... looks like you can start!


----------



## happythenjaded

Curious -- does anyone have the horse carriage from 2012 or the wagon from 2011 for sale?

Guess I could post this in the WANTED forum right? But idk how many people actually look at that one compared to this forum...


----------



## sanura03

gloomycatt said:


> I think spooky town is next weekend.... looks like you can start!


Supposed to be the 24th. So close, woot!


----------



## weenbaby

I wish they would make an electric boney tart warmer. I don't like the warmers where you have to use a tealight underneath. 

I'm kind of liking the snoopy boney tart warmer. It's adorable! 

i went into the store today. The SA didn't really have anything to say, she just said that they were dressing up like hippies this year. Better than the previous years where they dressed up like pirates. I can't wait! I think I'm going to order a witch hat and just dress all in black. Although I don't plan on buying much, I do want some candles so I hope they have at least a candle coupon. I'm wondering what the special deals are??? 

I think all the boneys I like are online exclusives so I might drop the kid off with his pop pop and stay up and order online, then wake up and go to the party.


----------



## gloomycatt

It would be awesome if they dressed as flappers and gangsters to go with the speakeasy theme


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For those of you deterred by the $85 PartyLite DOTD couple, here is an option from Pier One:









For more details, here is the link:

http://www.pier1.com/Glitter-Day-of...a_de_los_muertos_decorations&nav=tile&start=1

I would love to see these in person at the store. It says they are available now online for purchase, but in stores 8/03!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Here is another great item, for you skull collectors! I am not a big Pier One shopper, but I am LOVING this piece!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And last, but certainly not least, here is a sign for Bonesy this year!  Have a great day everybody!


----------



## DarkSecret

happythenjaded said:


> Someone asked me to post a picture of the bowl to see the size & can do that but I have to unpack it I believe lol.
> 
> It's smaller than the other Boney bowls but..... You could probably fit a large grapefruit in the opening ... If that helps lol!
> 
> To be honest, I use mine as a candle jar holder.



Thank you Happy! I have never seen the bowl in person, I mean in reality, and I was just wondering what I could do with it. I'll probably do the same, a jar candle in it, cause it looks kinda deep for a candy bowl. But I really do like it!


----------



## happythenjaded

DarkSecret said:


> Thank you Happy! I have never seen the bowl in person, I mean in reality, and I was just wondering what I could do with it. I'll probably do the same, a jar candle in it, cause it looks kinda deep for a candy bowl. But I really do like it!


Welcome ! I promise I'll get it unpacked and post pictures. I'll try my best to do it this week.


----------



## Chelsiestein

I worked for Yankee Candle in 2008 when the Boney Bunch made their first appearance. It's so funny to see how busy and crazy the preview parties get now. I was dressed in a cutesy mint green and light pink dress with little donuts on it. We had maybe 3 customers who came in the first hour. I don't recall anyone even lining up. Other local stores had a bit of a better turn out than us. We still had the original bride and groom couple a few days later- that is how unbusy we were. I walked around the mall in my costume holding a Yankee Candle Halloween sign that was supposed togo into our stancion holder thingy. My husband also worked for Yankee Candle at the time. I wasn't sold on the bride and groom at first. I was thinking "Do we really need to spend $14.99?". He still bought one anyway. If I could go back in time I would have bought one of each. Over the years we have sold most pieces from our 2008 collection.


----------



## DarkSecret

happythenjaded said:


> Welcome ! I promise I'll get it unpacked and post pictures. I'll try my best to do it this week.


YOU ARE A GEM! But please don't go to any trouble, unless you are one of those very organized persons who label each box and can put your hands right on it. I confess, I am not, but I think Kitty has the right idea, taping a picture of each piece on the outside of the box is a great idea. I think I will do that once I unpack for this season. Now I got to be patient and wait for the 29th, over a month away, sigh!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Spookywolf said:


> Me too, Boo-urns. I had pictured him behind a bar. But I still like him and his little Guido mustache!


I love the must a he too! So cute!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> For those of you deterred by the $85 PartyLite DOTD couple, here is an option from Pier One:
> 
> View attachment 245954
> 
> 
> For more details, here is the link:
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/Glitter-Day-of...a_de_los_muertos_decorations&nav=tile&start=1
> 
> I would love to see these in person at the store. It says they are available now online for purchase, but in stores 8/03!


Ooooh thanks! These seem reasonably priced!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Trying to keep up this year on here is impossible lol! Haddonfield thank you so much for your pictures!!!!


----------



## Kitty

Running out of room? I use candy dishes with fake moss & place smaller BB inside like spreaders, ornaments & jar charms.
Instead of candles in candle holders I use smaller theme pieces.
Sorry no pics yet.


----------



## Lucy08

Kitty said:


> Running out of room? I use candy dishes with fake moss & place smaller BB inside like spreaders, ornaments & jar charms.
> Instead of candles in candle holders I use smaller theme pieces.
> Sorry no pics yet.


Love the moss idea, thanks!!!


----------



## Kitty

Dept. 56 retired pieces from Ghoul Gallery.con


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Love the moss idea, thanks!!!


Me too! I'd love to see pictures


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Love the moss idea, thanks!!!


Me too! I'd love to see pictures


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Did Yankee say that Pet Cemetery would 100% not be back this year? =(


----------



## Teresa Keith Duke

Ive come to the conclusion that if I ever sold my boneys on ebay and got what they are asking on there, I could probably get a new car!!! Lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Teresa Keith Duke said:


> Ive come to the conclusion that if I ever sold my boneys on ebay and got what they are asking on there, I could probably get a new car!!! Lol


but i would be soooo sad without my boneys!


----------



## Lucy08

Teresa Keith Duke said:


> Ive come to the conclusion that if I ever sold my boneys on ebay and got what they are asking on there, I could probably get a new car!!! Lol


A really NICE car! LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> but i would be soooo sad without my boneys!


I really don't think I have anything on anyone's wish list!!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Kitty said:


> Dept. 56 retired pieces from Ghoul Gallery.con
> View attachment 246072
> View attachment 246076
> 
> View attachment 246073
> View attachment 246074



I love these!!!


----------



## weenbaby

After all this buzz on the pet cemetery, I'm glad I caught one during the second release. It's still one of my faves and goes with all the animal boneys I've accumulated. 

Honestly I like things like the candy dishes, Plates, etc. I like functional things. How many of you actually burn candles in your pieces? I don't mean the jar holders, I mean the tea light holders and tart warmers? Sometimes I'll put a tea light in one of my holders but that's about it.


----------



## weenbaby

DarkSecret said:


> YOU ARE A GEM! But please don't go to any trouble, unless you are one of those very organized persons who label each box and can put your hands right on it. I confess, I am not, but I think Kitty has the right idea, taping a picture of each piece on the outside of the box is a great idea. I think I will do that once I unpack for this season. Now I got to be patient and wait for the 29th, over a month away, sigh!


This year might push me over the edge on the room I have to display. I might buy Rubbermaid storage containers and store that way. I do have a few boxes from ordering online though. IMO that's a HUGe benefit to ordering online.


----------



## Spookywolf

weenbaby said:


> After all this buzz on the pet cemetery, I'm glad I caught one during the second release. It's still one of my faves and goes with all the animal boneys I've accumulated.
> 
> Honestly I like things like the candy dishes, Plates, etc. I like functional things. How many of you actually burn candles in your pieces? I don't mean the jar holders, I mean the tea light holders and tart warmers? Sometimes I'll put a tea light in one of my holders but that's about it.


Mostly I do battery powered tealights. I don't use votives at all. I'll do the occasional real tealight in a Boney because the wax is contained in the cup and doesn't get all over the pieces. Plus it's nice to have that warm glow and ambiance in the room once in a while.


----------



## Spookywolf

And the insanity rages on over on Ebay. I bought this piece not too long ago and only paid a fraction of this price. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CANDLE-BONEY-BUNCH-HALLOWEEN-LARGE-DOUBLE-BONEY-HANGING-TART-WARMER-NWT-/301692561908?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463e4729f4


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> After all this buzz on the pet cemetery, I'm glad I caught one during the second release. It's still one of my faves and goes with all the animal boneys I've accumulated.
> 
> Honestly I like things like the candy dishes, Plates, etc. I like functional things. How many of you actually burn candles in your pieces? I don't mean the jar holders, I mean the tea light holders and tart warmers? Sometimes I'll put a tea light in one of my holders but that's about it.


I only use the electric ones! Well, battery operated.


----------



## Kitty

BBL pic Countdown


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Kitty for letting me know we have pictures! 

Good to have more women this year! Would like less animals and more figurines of children next year. I have the candy dish. Not sure about the "The Boos Brothers", "Slaying Alive", "Dark Avenue" limousine, Crazy cat lady, or Snoopy style dog laying on doghouse. 

I like the Speakeasy theme! "Telebone" - (it will be so great if this is a lantern piece) - "Booze Hound", "Tip or Treat", "Diamonds are a ghouls best friend", "Deadly Diva", "Scully's Tap Room", "Boney in an electric chair" - (for my carnival theme; if we had a photographer this piece could be used as a staged photo for those attending the carnival; oh, oh, I if I can find or make a camera with a tripod, I think the 2010 jar holder could work... https://www.google.com/search?q=bon...xjITV7MYCFRKUiAod1eULiw#imgrc=c5xpSsRiD_HQRM: ) - and Wedding Couple - (we need a violinist!). Boney and Clyde and the Taxi from 2014 will work well with this year's theme. 

~ "Telebone" Boney in a telephone booth 
~ "Booze hound"-boney dog with beer! (votive holder)  
~ "Tip or Treat" Old timey organ with bone detail and a boney sitting playing! (2 taper holder maybe) 
~ "Diamonds are a ghouls best friend" boney couple (votive holder) 
~ Boos brothers band (jar holder)
~ Slaying Alive dancing couple (triple tea light holder)
~ "Deadly Diva" Boney singing (double tealight holder) 
~ "Skully's Tap room" Bartender/Server (tart warmer) 
~ "Dark Avenue" Limo
~ Boney in an electric chair! (Online only) 
~ Crazy cat lady (online only)
~ Snoopy style dog laying on doghouse (tart warmer)( Online only)
~ Wedding Couple (Online only) 
~ Re-release of 08 Mr.Bones pumpkin candy dish!!


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Kitty for letting me know we have pictures!
> 
> Good to have more women this year! Would like less animals and more children next year. I have the candy dish. Not sure about the "The Boos Brothers", "Slaying Alive", "Dark Avenue" limousine, Crazy cat lady, or Snoopy style dog laying on doghouse.
> 
> I like the Speakeasy theme! "Telebone" - (it would be so great if this is a lantern piece) - "Booze Hound", "Tip or Treat", "Diamonds are a ghouls best friend", "Deadly Diva", "Scully's Tap Room", "Boney in an electric chair" - (for my carnival theme; if we had a photographer this piece could be used as a staged photo for those attending the carnival) - and Wedding Couple - (we need a violinist!). Boney and Clyde and the Taxi from 2014 will work well with this year's theme.
> 
> ~ "Telebone" Boney in a telephone booth
> ~ "Booze hound"-boney dog with beer! (votive holder)
> ~ "Tip or Treat" Old timey organ with bone detail and a boney sitting playing! (2 taper holder maybe)
> ~ "Diamonds are a ghouls best friend" boney couple (votive holder)
> ~ Boos brothers band (jar holder)
> ~ Slaying Alive dancing couple (triple tea light holder)
> ~ "Deadly Diva" Boney singing (double tealight holder)
> ~ "Skully's Tap room" Bartender/Server (tart warmer)
> ~ "Dark Avenue" Limo
> ~ Boney in an electric chair! (Online only)
> ~ Crazy cat lady (online only)
> ~ Snoopy style dog laying on doghouse (tart warmer)( Online only)
> ~ Wedding Couple (Online only)
> ~Re-release of 08 Mr.Bones pumpkin candy dish!!


So glad to see you back here, we missed you!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Hey Lucy08! I've missed you all too. Really busy right now. Read half the posts following the posting of the pictures yesterday. Will try to read the other half today. I'm loving everyone's likes, dislikes, speculations and ideas. Will pop in again when we get closer to the 29th.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Really!?!?!?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Boneybunchlove said:


> View attachment 246147
> 
> 
> Really!?!?!?


I mean at least give free shipping! Sheesh!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

OMG! Seriously? Has this seller not seen the 8,490,000 of these that are listed around $150? I think even $150 is way too high. I wouldn't even pay $150 for a 2008 piece but that is my personal limit and more power to anyone who wants to!

Personally I think that one will come back again in a regular Halloween offering one of these years. It was too popular not to.





Boneybunchlove said:


> View attachment 246147
> 
> 
> Really!?!?!?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

wednesdayaddams said:


> OMG! Seriously? Has this seller not seen the 8,490,000 of these that are listed around $150? I think even $150 is way too high. I wouldn't even pay $150 for a 2008 piece but that is my personal limit and more power to anyone who wants to!
> 
> Personally I think that one will come back again in a regular Halloween offering one of these years. It was too popular not to.


This seller always has outrageously priced items. She sells them sometimes. I'll fall over if any one pays that price!!!


----------



## Kitty

Nightmare Before Witches Ball Ebay Sellers in charge of marketing Prices Out-of-Sight Campaign!
YC prices even without coupons can not be that ridiculous.


----------



## Lucy08

Boneybunchlove said:


> View attachment 246147
> 
> 
> Really!?!?!?


Crazy!!!! What is this person thinking????


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

They are insane!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You guys are cracking me up after that Pet Cemetery Post, LOL! I see that you save $6, for every $8 you spend. So, after SAVING just a little bit over $78, you are getting an even BETTER deal at $547 (not including shipping, of course)!  I'll take two, please! 

Edit: I think I missed a step. It looks like the savings is $468.75, bringing the warmer down to $156.25? Why doesn't she just price it at $150??? 

Edit #2: It turns out, the "discount" is $468.00. I was close, LOL!  Just add the warmer into your cart, to see the discount. $157 plus shipping! That must be how she sold all of the others!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You guys are cracking me up after that Pet Cemetery Post, LOL! I see that you save $6, for every $8 you spend. So, after SAVING just a little bit over $78, you are getting an even BETTER deal at $547 (not including shipping, of course)!  I'll take two, please!
> 
> Edit: I think I missed a step. It looks like the savings is $468.75, bringing the warmer down to $156.25? Why doesn't she just price it at $150???
> 
> Edit #2: It turns out, the "discount" is $468.00. I was close, LOL!  Just add the warmer into your cart, to see the discount. $157 plus shipping! That must be how she sold all of the others!


If that's the same listing I'm thinking of (I'm too lazy to check on eBay right now) then the other warmers did sell for around $150. I understand sellers are pricing their items high to see what interest they can get and possible sale but wouldn't it make more sense to just price the item to sell?


----------



## grim gravely

Just because pet cemetery isn't coming back this year, doesn't mean it won't make it's way into the Yankee Candle outlet stores. Usually they have past years boneys for sale and I'm sure many of last years pieces are going to show up this year. Maybe plans were to bring this piece back this year but they decided to just sell it at the outlet and get rid of whatever stock they have.


----------



## Teresa Keith Duke

I just saw on ebay that someone has the bottom half of the haunted mansion for 60ish. I'm excited now. Lol


----------



## weenbaby

I'm definitely going to make a trip to the outlet soon and ask what they have. That double tart warmer posted above hits the outlet a lot. I've seen it.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You guys are cracking me up after that Pet Cemetery Post, LOL! I see that you save $6, for every $8 you spend. So, after SAVING just a little bit over $78, you are getting an even BETTER deal at $547 (not including shipping, of course)!  I'll take two, please!
> 
> Edit: I think I missed a step. It looks like the savings is $468.75, bringing the warmer down to $156.25? Why doesn't she just price it at $150???
> 
> Edit #2: It turns out, the "discount" is $468.00. I was close, LOL!  Just add the warmer into your cart, to see the discount. $157 plus shipping! That must be how she sold all of the others!


Well that is the most stupid thing I've heard lol! Why would she list it like that hahahahahaha


----------



## Spookywolf

Grandma Lise, nice to see you around again! You're a fellow display fan, so I can't wait to see what you come up with for this year's pieces!  I'm really happy with YC's jazz club theme this year. Such fun! 

I'm hoping we'll get a price list soon so I can start figuring out the budget vs coupon thing. If we don't see signs of a coupon by the time preview party time rolls around, then I plan on calling YC customer service and asking for one. We can't walk into the preview party empty handed. My biggest thing is trying to decide what to buy online and what to buy in the store. I usually get my must-haves online as a guarantee that I get them - just in case they have a low stock problem or they sell out quickly like Bonsey did that first year he came out. But I'd also like to buy at the store so I can choose my pieces and give my store manager the credit for the sales. Guess I could have her order for me at the store, BUT what if they sell out?! Decisions, decisions. 

What's everybody's #1 must-have this year? As in you could lose out on the rest and be okay, but this one would leave you crying. 

Mine, at least so far with what we've seen, is the piano man.  (Man, every time I say that I hear Billy Joel! )


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> Tip or Treat is definitely a must-have for me too - I'd say that is tied with Telebone.
> 
> I've seen some eBay sellers who already had their prices too high list them even higher. I just don't get it. They probably had a lot of people message them about coming down in price and then thought, "Wow, the demand is high - let's price higher!"


TeleBone is my close second as well. It's a shame we don't shop together. We could split up and each head for one in the store to make sure we both got one of each! 

And as far as the Ebay thing...you know, I just don't see those things flying off the proverbial Ebay shelves either. How much dust do they have to collect before they get a clue?!


----------



## Kitty

Last year my husband & I could use only one $20 off $45 coupon each so we went to 3 different YC stores. 
I ordered online pieces before party with more coupons.

YC is suppose to send the Halloween catalog hopefully with coupons.
Trying to figure out what will sell out first but it will not happen in 1 day.
I do like buying in stores so I can see any flaws. :confused
Buy, return, buy again with coupons.


----------



## Spookywolf

I have to confess that secretly I was kind of hoping they'd come out with another witch for the Boney line up this year, especially since they were already going with a "Witch's Ball" theme. I know everyone loves the Witch with the crystal ball (I have her too) but this one was always my favorite. I just love her dress and boots!


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Last year my husband & I could use only one $20 off $45 coupon each so we went to 3 different YC stores.
> I ordered online pieces before party with more coupons.
> 
> YC is suppose to send the Halloween catalog hopefully with coupons.
> Trying to figure out what will sell out first but it will not happen in 1 day.
> I do like buying in stores so I can see any flaws. :confused
> Buy, return, buy again with coupons.


I feel your pain, Kitty.  The thing that makes me a little more nervous this year, is the fact that they had so much inventory left over last year. They had Boneys on the SA sale even earlier this summer. It makes me wonder if they dropped down their inventory so as not to have excess stock after Halloween is over. I remember going to the store at 10:15 (they opened at 10:00) and Bonsey was already sold out the first year they had him. I don't want to have that happen again.


----------



## Kitty

Ebay has








I have 4 sale jar holder, pm if interested.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Grandma Lise, nice to see you around again! You're a fellow display fan, so I can't wait to see what you come up with for this year's pieces!  I'm really happy with YC's jazz club theme this year. Such fun!
> 
> I'm hoping we'll get a price list soon so I can start figuring out the budget vs coupon thing. If we don't see signs of a coupon by the time preview party time rolls around, then I plan on calling YC customer service and asking for one. We can't walk into the preview party empty handed. My biggest thing is trying to decide what to buy online and what to buy in the store. I usually get my must-haves online as a guarantee that I get them - just in case they have a low stock problem or they sell out quickly like Bonsey did that first year he came out. But I'd also like to buy at the store so I can choose my pieces and give my store manager the credit for the sales. Guess I could have her order for me at the store, BUT what if they sell out?! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> What's everybody's #1 must-have this year? As in you could lose out on the rest and be okay, but this one would leave you crying.
> 
> Mine, at least so far with what we've seen, is the piano man.  (Man, every time I say that I hear Billy Joel! )


I am ready to duck, but I have to have that Crazy Cat Lady! I don't know what it is with me, and female Boneys and animals. I do not have a Boney cat, and I will not be getting the limo. So, I have to stay up late, for this one, if nothing else!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I feel your pain, Kitty.  The thing that makes me a little more nervous this year, is the fact that they had so much inventory left over last year. They had Boneys on the SA sale even earlier this summer. It makes me wonder if they dropped down their inventory so as not to have excess stock after Halloween is over. I remember going to the store at 10:15 (they opened at 10:00) and Bonsey was already sold out the first year they had him. I don't want to have that happen again.


I am thinking that quantities will be less all the way around this year. With the Preview Party on the 29th, and Halloween following so much sooner after it this year, I have a feeling that initial quantities might be all there is this year. That has me nervous! 

Edit: And, I am pretty sure YC will be doing their Low Stock/Out of Stock/In Stock routine again this year. There is no way they are going to make all quantities available online at the same time, especially with resellers hovering about, waiting for those exclusives!


----------



## gloomycatt

I went to Michaels tonight and they had a resin skeletal hand for $3.99


----------



## gloomycatt

And....it fits Yankee candle jars!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

gloomycatt said:


> I went to Michaels tonight and they had a resin skeletal hand for $3.99
> View attachment 246216


Great find! Great price! 

Edit: Just saw it with the candle! AWESOME!


----------



## gloomycatt

Being that it's resin, we could repaint it and make our own spellbound hands 
Sorry the pics are sideways!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, the flying witch is one of my all time favorite pieces. Great design and the production quality was so good!

I'm nervous about the coupons too. I don't have a phone that can access this website. 

Because I'm on the west coast, the coupons that are released that morning get posted here and I'm able to print and go, but this year, I have an hour and a half drive ahead of me, so not sure how this is going to work. Will probably buy less from YC, and shop on Ebay for the rest. Since 2010, I handpick all my pieces, either in store or on Ebay, though if it's online only, I take my chances and order online from YC. I was lucky last year. Both the Pet Cemetary and School Bus arrived intact, and the quality, though not great, wasn't too awful.

I don't think I can pick just one! The piano and phone booth are definite must haves. I ask you though, how can I pass on a boney with a mustache, a first right? And I really like the singer, and the staged execution too. I'm terrible at this...okay, it's a toss up between the piano and the phone booth.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am thinking that quantities will be less all the way around this year. With the Preview Party on the 29th, and Halloween following so much sooner after it this year, I have a feeling that initial quantities might be all there is this year. That has me nervous!
> 
> Edit: And, I am pretty sure YC will be doing their Low Stock/Out of Stock/In Stock routine again this year. There is no way they are going to make all quantities available online at the same time, especially with resellers hovering about, waiting for those exclusives!


Crazy cat lady is at the top of my list too! I will also be getting the limo. I don't know what it is about it (probably the expression on the driver's face) but I'm envisioning a scene with the pet cemetery.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Welcome back, Lisa. Looking forward to your pictures as always!


----------



## grandma lise

Gloomycat, I missed the skeleton hands, but I got a really nice crow made with feathers and molded feet for $14.99. It also has a wire stand, so it displays nicely. $3.99 is such a good price on the skeleton hand. Might just drop by my Michaels tomorrow.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I think Snoopy is at the top of my list. I'm so intrigued by what's going on with that dog house! I don't have a Boney tart warmer yet either so I think it's gotta come home with me. 

I can't wait to drop by Michael's to see the Halloween stuff! I was just at JoAnn Fabrics last week and they were very slowly starting to get Halloween/fall things out.


----------



## grim gravely

I love that skeleton hand from Michaels. Maybe I'll stop tomorrow and get one to paint. Now that we are getting closer I'm getting ready to unpack everything and start decorating now. Stopped at Gordmans this weekend and they already had their Fall candles out. Sniffing the pumpkin scents and the (pretty musch unscented) Yankee Candles is making me excited. They had a Yankee Candle "Marshmallow" candle that smelled like a cross between Ghostly Treats & Merry Marshmallow but it was very light.


----------



## grandma lise

BoneyBunchLove on FB was wondering if the staged execution piece has flashing lights. Looking at the picture, not sure, but it might...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, the flying witch is one of my all time favorite pieces. Great design and the production quality was so good!
> 
> I'm nervous about the coupons too. I don't have a phone that can access this website.
> 
> Because I'm on the west coast, the coupons that are released that morning get posted here and I'm able to print and go, but this year, I have an hour and a half drive ahead of me, so not sure how this is going to work. Will probably buy less from YC, and shop on Ebay for the rest. Since 2010, I handpick all my pieces, either in store or on Ebay, though if it's online only, I take my chances and order online from YC. I was lucky last year. Both the Pet Cemetary and School Bus arrived intact, and the quality, though not great, wasn't too awful.
> 
> I don't think I can pick just one! The piano and phone booth are definite must haves. I ask you though, how can I pass on a boney with a mustache, a first right? And I really like the singer, and the staged execution too. I'm terrible at this...okay, it's a toss up between the piano and the phone booth.


Lisa, I was scrolling through eBay tonight, and THIS was a preview picture, for a seller selling multiples of Frank and Bride:









If you look closely at the bride, she has no pupils!  It looks so, so wrong, and this is the preview picture? This seller has 6 of these available, and 5 watchers. I cannot help but wonder if no one took the time to tell the seller about one of her 6 pieces, or ask her if they might receive a better one?

So, it is understandable why ANY Boney lover would want to handpick his or her pieces! With previews like this, Boneys are like a box of chocolates...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of YC candles being in other stores, I was told this weekend by management in my local store, that YC is coming to Walmart!  Has anybody else heard this?


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lisa, I was scrolling through eBay tonight, and THIS was a preview picture, for a seller selling multiples of Frank and Bride:
> 
> View attachment 246221
> 
> 
> If you look closely at the bride, she has no pupils!  It looks so, so wrong, and this is the preview picture? This seller has 6 of these available, and 5 watchers. I cannot help but wonder if no one took the time to tell the seller about one of her 6 pieces?
> 
> So, it is understandable why ANY Boney lover would want to handpick his or her pieces! With previews like this, Boneys are like a box of chocolates...


This is why I'm always nervous about the online exclusives.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> BoneyBunchLove on FB was wondering if the staged execution piece has flashing lights. Looking at the picture, not sure, but it might...


Glad to read that someone else has that feeling! I sure hope so!


----------



## witchyone

I'm hoping for a catalogue and pricing sometime soon. I'm on the fence about most of these and close-ups and prices are going to determine my list. And of course, a coupon. Let's hope their marketing manager doesn't run a A/B test like they did last year where some got the $20 off $45 and some got the buy 2, get 1 candle coupon. That was insane.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grim gravely said:


> This is why I'm always nervous about the online exclusives.


i know that others have had different experiences but i haven't stepping in the YC store for boneys in 2-3 years and I haven't had a single issue with the boneys that I have received...maybe I'm just lucky (and maybe fate will bite me this year!).


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lisa, I was scrolling through eBay tonight, and THIS was a preview picture, for a seller selling multiples of Frank and Bride:
> 
> View attachment 246221
> 
> 
> If you look closely at the bride, she has no pupils!  It looks so, so wrong, and this is the preview picture? This seller has 6 of these available, and 5 watchers. I cannot help but wonder if no one took the time to tell the seller about one of her 6 pieces, or ask her if they might receive a better one?
> 
> So, it is understandable why ANY Boney lover would want to handpick his or her pieces! With previews like this, Boneys are like a box of chocolates...


They had a problem with her eyes that first year. My first Frank and Bride had one eye that looked like someone clawed it out. Then they sent a replacement with flocked up flocking. I'm actually surprised this isn't being called out as a rare error or something like that so the seller can charge more.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am ready to duck, but I have to have that Crazy Cat Lady! I don't know what it is with me, and female Boneys and animals. I do not have a Boney cat, and I will not be getting the limo. So, I have to stay up late, for this one, if nothing else!


That's number one one my list, too!!!! Love her!!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

witchyone said:


> I'm hoping for a catalogue and pricing sometime soon. I'm on the fence about most of these and close-ups and prices are going to determine my list. And of course, a coupon. Let's hope their marketing manager doesn't run a A/B test like they did last year where some got the $20 off $45 and some got the buy 2, get 1 candle coupon. That was insane.


That's exactly what I'm hoping for too. There are a few of them that are probably a lot more exciting if you get a good look at them. Plus, if we have decent coupons, it's nice to plan out what pieces from the other Halloween collections you want to use to push your purchase towards $45 to get $20 off. If I'm not well planned I'll just end up with a ton of Candy Corn tarts like I have in past years because I just grabbed them to make the coupon. lol


----------



## Kitty

Dinner Party


----------



## Lucy08

gloomycatt said:


> I went to Michaels tonight and they had a resin skeletal hand for $3.99
> View attachment 246216


I have one similar but it was Yankee Candle, a few years ago I think?


----------



## Lucy08

Ran into Michaels, they were just starting to put stuff out. So I really couldn't get a good look, will have to go back this weekend.


----------



## Lucy08

CandyCornWitch said:


> That's exactly what I'm hoping for too. There are a few of them that are probably a lot more exciting if you get a good look at them. Plus, if we have decent coupons, it's nice to plan out what pieces from the other Halloween collections you want to use to push your purchase towards $45 to get $20 off. If I'm not well planned I'll just end up with a ton of Candy Corn tarts like I have in past years because I just grabbed them to make the coupon. lol


Exactly!!!! We don't even know what the othe Halloween pieces are. Maybe they are so awesome we need them all! Then what? LOL!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Was just on ebay..that 2009 Boney Bunch bundle is up to $525 with only 30 minutes to go and it Still says Reserve Not Met!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Was just on ebay..that 2009 Boney Bunch bundle is up to $525 with only 30 minutes to go and it Still says Reserve Not Met!


I'm watching it just to see how high it goes....can't beleive the reserve isn't met. Why start it so low if the reserve is sky high.


----------



## weenbaby

How is it going to end???


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Was just on ebay..that 2009 Boney Bunch bundle is up to $525 with only 30 minutes to go and it Still says Reserve Not Met!


I'd love to know what the reserve is, guessing a couple grand?????


----------



## weenbaby

It ended at $560 with reserve not met. Honestly I think $560 would have probably been a fair price. Let's see if it gets relisted. I never understood why people use reserve auctions.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Sky high reserve=not really trying too sell the lot, but rather get an idea of what everything will go for in one fell swoop. I am guessing we may see these items relisted individually, but who knows.


----------



## grandma lise

The other problem with auctions with a reserve is that you can't risk putting in a high bid to win. 

Years ago, I was bidding on a Wizard of Oz ornament lot that I knew was ending at a time when few people would be looking or bidding. Love auctions like that. 

So, I put in a high bid to insure I'd win, not realizing that my one and only bid would immediate become the reserve amount (because I bid at or above the reserve amount). My jaw dropped. 

Fortunately, the reserve amount was fair, so it was a win/win for both the seller and I, but I could have gotten it for a lot less had there been no reserve. Lesson learned.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm beginning to see Halloween trickle into the thrift stores. Always on the lookout for black candle holders, I found two last month, one wood, one metal. Tonight I found a vintage glass mosaic pumpkin. Is anyone else looking yet?


----------



## SalemWitch

grandma lise said:


> I'm beginning to see Halloween trickle into the thrift stores. Always on the lookout for black candle holders, I found two last month, one wood, one metal. Tonight I found a vintage glass mosaic pumpkin. Is anyone else looking yet?
> 
> View attachment 246281


Where did you find your pumpkin? LOVE this! [emoji316]


----------



## Kitty

Boneys that lost their heads!

http://www.lowes.com/pd_458733-49108-SP0427_1z0vwa1__?productId=50249201&pl=1

Design Toscano 1-Piece Metal Halloween Desk-Sized Guillotine


----------



## grandma lise

SalemWitch said:


> Where did you find your pumpkin? LOVE this!


Goodwill find. It's appears to be older - (I love shopping at thrift stores this time of year). I had a look around on Ebay for it, but no luck. I like how it looks during the day too. And this time, I remembered to add the crow I picked up at Michael's last week for $14.99...


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> Goodwill find. It's appears to be older - (I love shopping at thrift stores this time of year). I had a look around on Ebay for it, but no luck. I like how it looks during the day too. And this time, I remembered to add the crow I picked up at Michael's last week for $14.99...
> 
> View attachment 246287


I saw some pumpkins exactly like this at AC Moore yesterday. I don't remember the price, but it couldn't have been too much because I was seriously considering a couple of them.


----------



## sanura03

I've also got a 40% off of one item coupon for AC Moore, it would be wasted on the pumpkins, but they also have awesome Halloween "paintings" with strategically placed LEDs that are normally $40. If it weren't an hour away I'd go back today and get one.


----------



## Kitty

Waiting on YC BB price list!


----------



## Lucy08

Couldn't resist these at Hobby Lobby!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> Couldn't resist these at Hobby Lobby!


Very cute! Is that a little owl in the upper left corner?


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Very cute! Is that a little owl in the upper left corner?


It's cookie jar, $10 at WalMart last year!


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> Couldn't resist these at Hobby Lobby!


I love those! Unfortunately (but fortunately for my wallet,) the closest Hobby Lobby is like 1 & 1/2 hours from us.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Kitty said:


> Waiting on YC BB price list!
> 
> View attachment 246288


Me too! Little scared to see it


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm actually excited to see the other witch accessories too. We need a price list...and a catalog...and a coupon!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Just found this flyer on musingsofamuse.com. I see Deadly Diva and a new candle: Black Magic!!!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Couldn't resist these at Hobby Lobby!


Lucy, I love, Love, LOVE these pumpkins.  I am nowhere near a Hobby Lobby; they always seem to have the nicest stuff!  Still happy for you, though!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boo-urns said:


> Now we know for sure that Deadly Diva is without a neck, haha.


I was just going to say that! Haha!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Just found this flyer on musingsofamuse.com. I see Deadly Diva and a new candle: Black Magic!!!


Thanks so much, again, Haddonfield! What in the world would we do without you here this year? 

I read the lady's post, and she has some misinformation about the number of Boneys, etc. I wonder how she got the flyer so early?

And, why do I get the feeling, that getting a decent Deadly Diva, is going to be about as easy as getting a good Drop Dead Gorgeous? *cough cough*


----------



## Mourning Glory

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Just found this flyer on musingsofamuse.com. I see Deadly Diva and a new candle: Black Magic!!!


Is this the same Black Magic candle that someone found at an outlet and was asking for information about? If not, it's sure similiar.


----------



## Spookywolf

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Just found this flyer on musingsofamuse.com. I see Deadly Diva and a new candle: Black Magic!!!


Thanks for sharing the flyer, Haddonfield! Wonder what the "Black Magic" fragrance is?


----------



## happythenjaded

That clear shot of Deadly Diva kinda makes me like her a little more. But she's still towards the lower end of my "wanted" list. 

The new candle looks cool !!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Waiting on YC BB price list!
> 
> View attachment 246288


YC has to know that the word is out on the Boneys by now. I really wish they would give everyone a heads up as to what to expect on the 29th. It's not like they can spring it on everyone last minute, and everyone have hundreds of dollars to spend unplanned there!


----------



## Spookywolf

Is it my imagination or has the witch's hand candle holder gotten a manicure? I don't remember the nails being that dark on last year's model.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks for sharing the flyer, Haddonfield! Wonder what the "Black Magic" fragrance is?


Maybe if we could get one and light it, the Boney Gods would get us a Boney Bunch price list.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Is it my imagination or has the witch's hand candle holder gotten a manicure? I don't remember the nails being that dark on last year's model.


I sure hope so! I actually saw the hand in store last year, and left it sitting right there. I thought it looked cheap. Maybe YC sharpened it up a little this year! *meow*


----------



## happythenjaded

They're all $19.99-$59.99 baha. No more $9.99, $12.99, $15.99 etc lol! $20+ for all !!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> They're all $19.99-$59.99 baha. No more $9.99, $12.99, $15.99 etc lol! $20+ for all !!


My concern is for people that want both tart warmers, Telebone, and Tip or Treat. I bet those are the most expensive, by far.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am going to make sure to order the exclusives I want online (like I have a choice, LOL), and then I am going a little cray, cray, and being there when the store opens for everything else. I want to see these paint jobs in person this year. And, after seeing Deadly Diva on the flyer, I want to be able to brace myself for any unexpected surprises, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> They're all $19.99-$59.99 baha. No more $9.99, $12.99, $15.99 etc lol! $20+ for all !!


"NO!!!!" That's my Spookywolf howl of agony at higher prices!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> My concern is for people that want both tart warmers, Telebone, and Tip or Treat. I bet those are the most expensive, by far.


They realized how willing we were to pay for Pet Cem last year so they're giving us two large tart warmers this year lol! We are all such suckers !!! $49.99-$59.99 yeah? 

Pet Cem was totally worth the $$ though Lol!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am going to make sure to order the exclusives I want online (like I have a choice, LOL), and then I am going a little cray, cray, and being there when the store opens for everything else. I want to see these paint jobs in person this year. And, after seeing Deadly Diva on the flyer, I want to be able to brace myself for any unexpected surprises, LOL!



Maybe you can find one with some kind of neck lol.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> They realized how willing we were to pay for Pet Cem last year so they're giving us two large tart warmers this year lol! We are all such suckers !!! $49.99-$59.99 yeah?
> 
> Pet Cem was totally worth the $$ though Lol!


Do you think the piano man is really that big? I didn't picture it being any bigger than any of the other pieces, but maybe it is. I hope not though. I need smaller pieces now, not bigger. Pretty soon these things are going to be the size of microwave ovens!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> Maybe you can find one with some kind of neck lol.


YC has already proven that some Boneys they can't be trusted with to produce properly. But, they better not have messed up Telebone and Tip or Treat. Because if they did, in the spirit of their speakeasy theme, it's gonna be curtains for them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Do you think the piano man is really that big? I didn't picture it being any bigger than any of the other pieces, but maybe it is. I hope not though. I need smaller pieces now, not bigger. Pretty soon these things are going to be the size of microwave ovens!


I don't know how big it would be, but wouldn't you think would be decently sized, as elaborate as it is? It might not be as big as the limo; I'm worried that thing is going to be huge, like the train. Either way, it probably won't be less than $24.99, and maybe closer to $30, I suspect.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I really am just jonesing for more Halloween stuff. I had a one-of-a-kind raven doll I was expecting from the UK, that was deemed undeliverable by the Global Shipping Program on eBay yesterday. I received a refund, and it appears the seller will not be getting the doll back. I am still sick over it, and really need a fix now!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Do you think the piano man is really that big? I didn't picture it being any bigger than any of the other pieces, but maybe it is. I hope not though. I need smaller pieces now, not bigger. Pretty soon these things are going to be the size of microwave ovens!


Just by eyeballing the size of the inserts for the candles in the top, and using that as a scale to measure, it doesn't seem incredibly big. That is my unofficial guess. Of course I could be totally wrong!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I really am just jonesing for more Halloween stuff. I had a one-of-a-kind raven doll I was expecting from the UK, that was deemed undeliverable by the Global Shipping Program on eBay yesterday. I received a refund, and it appears the seller will not be getting the doll back. I am still sick over it, and really need a fix now!


Got a picture? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Just by eyeballing the size of the inserts for the candles in the top, and using that as a scale to measure, it doesn't seem incredibly big. That is my unofficial guess. Of course I could be totally wrong!


That's a really great point! They will probably still charge $24.99 for the limo, LOL!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Got a picture? I'd love to see it.


Me too! Pumpkin, do you mind my asking what made it undeliverable? I rarely buy anything from overseas.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Got a picture? I'd love to see it.


You want to torment me with having to go back and look at the fellow one more time? *sniff sniff* Okay....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Here you go. Do not buy from international sellers who use the Global Shipping Program. Terrible, terrible. Now, neither the seller nor I will have him, and Lord only knows what they are going to do with this one of a kind treasure. Jerks.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am going to keep the picture, with the hopes that one day I can find someone to make me a doll similar. I need a great raven for my Nevermore items. "Mr. Crow" as I called him, was supposed to be it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> View attachment 246329
> 
> 
> Here you go. Do not buy from international sellers who use the Global Shipping Program. Terrible, terrible. Now, neither the seller or I will have him, and Lord only knows what they are going to do with this one of a kind treasure. Jerks.


Awh, he's a cutie. I love his outfit! I'm so sorry you ran into trouble with that and couldn't receive him.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Me too! Pumpkin, do you mind my asking what made it undeliverable? I rarely buy anything from overseas.


I can only conjecture, as no explanation was given. There were real feathers on this guy, and it appears that it is illegal to import feathers from WILD animals into the US. The Global Shipping Program does not allow fur of ANY KIND to be shipped through them (I just looked it up last night), and they open ALL packages for inspection. They cost more to ship through oftentimes as well, and for other countries, like Canada, have charged import fees up front, that do not exist. The GSP is a total scam, and they scammed me out of Mr. Crow.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

By the way Mourning Glory, don't let this deter you from buying from overseas. I have been purchasing items worldwide for my collections for many years, and only with this seller, did I first try the GSP. All other sellers had shipped to me directly. I made two purchases from this seller. One was delayed there a week, before being forwarded here, and we know what happened with Mr. Crow. 

I have also read where after the GSP opens the package for inspection, they will REpackage it entirely (in a different box, with different materials, etc.), and many items have arrived to buyers damaged, because of their poor repacking. Should you decide to ever try purchasing overseas, just ask the seller if he/she will ship to you directly. It will more than likely be cheaper as well.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I can only conjecture, as no explanation was given. There were real feathers on this guy, and it appears that it is illegal to import feathers from WILD animals into the US. The Global shipping does not allow fur of ANY KIND to be shipped through them (I just looked it up last night), and they open ALL packages for inspection. They cost more to ship through oftentimes as well, and for other countries, like Canada, have charged import fees up front, that do not exist. The GSP is a total scam, and they scammed me out of Mr. Crow.


I'm sorry.  They need to find a better use of their time than picking on poor Mr. Crow!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> By the way Mourning Glory, don't let this deter you from buying from overseas. I have been purchasing items worldwide for my collections for many years, and only with this seller, did I first try the GSP. All other sellers had shipped to me directly. I made two purchases from this seller. One was delayed there a week, before being forwarded here, and we know what happened with Mr. Crow.
> 
> I have also read where after the GSP opens the package for inspection, they will REpackage it entirely (in a different box, with different materials, etc.), and many items have arrived to buyers damaged, because of their poor repacking. Should you decide to ever try purchasing overseas, just ask the seller if he/she will ship to you directly. It will more than likely be cheaper as well.


Thanks so much for the tip! I will be sure to ask!


----------



## happythenjaded

All I know is we better get some coupons! And hopefully we aren't interested in the other YC Halloween pieces because 1. What room do any of us have left and 2. What money will any of us have left? LOL! YC better give us a last minute again !!! Heheeeee


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I'm sorry.  They need to find a better use of their time than picking on poor Mr. Crow!


I read where sometimes items they confiscate are destroyed!  I really hope someone there in the UK found a home for him, if they aren't going to sell him later (they can do that do, after they confiscate packages).


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

happythenjaded said:


> All I know is we better get some coupons! And hopefully we aren't interested in the other YC Halloween pieces because 1. What room do any of us have left and 2. What money will any of us have left? LOL! YC better give us a last minute again !!! Heheeeee


Darn right! I am holding off purchasing from other stores like a madwoman, in the hopes that YC will give up the goods! They better not leave me hanging like this!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I know DH humors me and all, but this year, with the Preview Party being pushed back so late into August, I feel like I am literally having withdrawal! I hope I am not alone here; the wait is pure torture!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And, while we are waiting for more news, has anyone seen this in person? I'm sure some of you recognize it from last year.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And, while we are waiting for more news, has anyone seen this in person? I'm sure some of you recognize it from last year.
> 
> View attachment 246330


Isn't this a Grandin Roads piece?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin, I hope Mr. Crow still magically makes his way overseas to you! I had a YC package once that I thought was lost and gone forever because it had the wrong zip code and despite trying to intervene with Yankee and then several times with USPS, it looked like the package was lost in limbo. The post office sent me something that said I owed money and then I went there they thought YC owed them money and it was just a total mess. Well, when I had completely given up on that package, a few weeks later, it magically ended up at my house. I know this wasn't international, but I'll keep my fingers crossed that maybe someday he'll find his way to you.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Pumpkin Muffin, I hope Mr. Crow still magically makes his way overseas to you! I had a YC package once that I thought was lost and gone forever because it had the wrong zip code and despite trying to intervene with Yankee and then several times with USPS, it looked like the package was lost in limbo. The post office sent me something that said I owed money and then I went there they thought YC owed them money and it was just a total mess. Well, when I had completely given up on that package, a few weeks later, it magically ended up at my house. I know this wasn't international, but I'll keep my fingers crossed that maybe someday he'll find his way to you.


That's really sweet of you to say.  But, sadly, Mr. Crow, was confiscated, like cocaine. The GSP decided he was undeliverable.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Isn't this a Grandin Roads piece?


Yes, it is!


----------



## happythenjaded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Darn right! I am holding off purchasing from other stores like a madwoman, in the hopes that YC will give up the goods! They better not leave me hanging like this!



I knowwwww!! And you know we won't find out about a coupon until the last hour! Everyone start harassing YC about a Boney launch coupon now! Haha


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> That's really sweet of you to say.  But, sadly, Mr. Crow, was confiscated, like cocaine. The GSP decided he was undeliverable.


Maybe somebody just really wanted to take him home because he's so cool? I'm hoping he's at least hanging out with a collection of other confiscated things that somebody thought was really cool and "undeliverable."


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes, it is!


Haven't seen it in person, but want it anyway!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Maybe somebody just really wanted to take him home because he's so cool? I'm hoping he's at least hanging out with a collection of other confiscated things that somebody thought was really cool and "undeliverable."


Well, there is this one thing. When I contacted the seller, she told me that at the last minute, she needed a bigger box for Mr. Crow. So, she went and got some used boxes that had been tossed. They still had packaging inside of them, and according to her, one of the other boxes had a "porn magazine" inside!  When her husband found out about my package, he asked if she had checked my box thoroughly. If someone else is enjoying Mr. Crow, I can live with that. But, to be possibly confiscated over a porn mag???  You can't make this stuff up, LOL!

P.S. I think it was the feathers that gave cause to keep Mr. Cow, and yes, he is so cool, that someone had a wonderful reason to keep him in the UK (and, I don't mean the possible porn mag).


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, there is this one thing. When I contacted the seller, she told me that at the last minute, she needed a bigger box for Mr. Crow. So, she went and got some used boxes that had been tossed. They still had packaging inside of them, and according to her, one of the other boxes had a "porn magazine" inside!  When her husband found out about my package, he asked if she had checked my box thoroughly. If someone else is enjoying Mr. Crow, I can live with that. But, to be possibly confiscated over a porn mag???  You can't make this stuff up, LOL!
> 
> P.S. I think if was the feathers that gave cause to keep Mr. Cow, and yes, he is so cool, that someone had a wonderful reason to keep him in the UK (and, I don't mean the possible porn mag).


Haha yes so weird! The truth is stranger than fiction! I'm going to hold on to the thought that he's hanging on somebody's desk with other stuffed animals that have feather like material and are also really cool.

When you do get him remade you'll have to show us.  He had one cool suit too!


----------



## Chelsiestein

Sooo, I can't give any details just yet, but I will be creating some special boney-inspired items again this year. (Hint: it's not hair bows like last year)


----------



## sanura03

Mourning Glory said:


> Me too! Pumpkin, do you mind my asking what made it undeliverable? I rarely buy anything from overseas.


I've gotten several things on Ebay that shipped from Japan and *knock on wood* they've all arrived quicker than stated and in good shape. I forget which shipping company they usually use though.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Is it my imagination or has the witch's hand candle holder gotten a manicure? I don't remember the nails being that dark on last year's model.


Looks the same as last year to me!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am going to make sure to order the exclusives I want online (like I have a choice, LOL), and then I am going a little cray, cray, and being there when the store opens for everything else. I want to see these paint jobs in person this year. And, after seeing Deadly Diva on the flyer, I want to be able to brace myself for any unexpected surprises, LOL!


That is exactly my plan as well! I need to pick out my pieces myself!


----------



## chloerlz

Hey boney lovers!! I can't believe it's that time already, eek!! I want so many of the new boneys, but as of today I narrowed it down to the Snoopy one, the electric chair one, booze hound, and the boos brothers. I wish we didn't have to wait so long to get them! 

Oh and I'm not sure who posted the skull hand at Michael's, but that's awesome, I hope I can find them at my local store.


----------



## Kitty

Mr. Bones Pumpkin Patch


----------



## witchyone

YC is currently having a 30% off sale - use code HEAT15. It expires tomorrow. Dying to See You is still available if anyone wants him for 30% off!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

For those of you still awake, here is a pleasant surprise. For those of you sleeping, maybe this will make your day tomorrow. Here are pics of the rest of YC's 2015 Halloween line. There could be more, but that remains to be seen. For the record, I haven't seen any signs of the pet cemetery or the witches boots making a comeback : (


----------



## Haddonfield1963

The next 5 pieces...


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> The next 5 pieces...


Looooove these !!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

And 5 more...


----------



## gloomycatt

Haddonfield1963 said:


> For those of you still awake, here is a pleasant surprise. For those of you sleeping, maybe this will make your day tomorrow. Here are pics of the rest of YC's 2015 Halloween line. There could be more, but that remains to be seen. For the record, I haven't seen any signs of the pet cemetery or the witches boots making a comeback : (


is that a luminary? With the fence and the raven? Looks gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing Haddonfield!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Guess what? 5 more!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Guess what? 5 more!


Omg I Love the steampunk! Although, I'm not seeing a witchy theme


----------



## gloomycatt

Steam punk pumpkins!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Could it be... Yep, 5 more!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

And finally, the last one I have.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Could it be... Yep, 5 more!


First two pieces ! Loooove.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> And finally, the last one I have.


Neeeeeeeed this! Lol


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I freakin' love the steampunk pumpkins but I'm not sure how I will incorporate them in my decor. YC really tried to appeal to many different tastes this year.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

And remember, the BB pieces are on page 114.


----------



## gloomycatt

I really love those pumpkins! Also the cat votive holders and the spiderweb/wing looking jar topper. This is so exciting!!! Coupons, please


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I freakin' love the steampunk pumpkins but I'm not sure how I will incorporate them in my decor. YC really tried to appeal to many different tastes this year.


Yeah, my pocketbook is in trouble! Coupon, coupon, coupon!!


----------



## 31salem13

It's official, I will be broke by the end of the 29th. The steampunk was a pleasant surprise, and the votive holder with the crows and fence....love it! Thank you for the pics!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

YC + Halloween = empty wallet


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Oh these are amazing. I'm coming in late as usual. Are the steampunk pumpkins yankee candle? They are very cool and will go somehow with the crazy flashing bird thing.


----------



## sanura03

Ah crap, I'm in trouble this year haha. At least I've already got my SpookyTown purchases out of the way. Just have to buy three pairs of eyeglasses, three kids worth of back to school supplies and register 2 of the kids for soccer, all at the beginning of August and I'll be ready for Boneys. It's actually turning into a very good thing that it's delayed by a few weeks lol.


----------



## sanura03

I LOVE the raven luminary and the two raven / gate / fence pieces, and the steampunk things, and the witch tart warmer and and and the last black house luminary. In trouble indeed haha.


----------



## sanura03

And again, thank you for keeping us ahead of the game Haddonfield!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Thanks for the heads up Haddonfield. I keep asking myself - Do I need more of this stuff? I just can't resist. I'm thinking whoever clears my house, when I join the Boneys, will think I was absolutely nuts. We'll be suspending this stuff from the ceiling shortly. Where to put it all? But... still we shop.


----------



## sanura03

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Thanks for the heads up Haddonfield. I keep asking myself - Do I need more of this stuff? I just can't resist. I'm thinking whoever clears my house, when I join the Boneys, will think I was absolutely nuts. We'll be suspending this stuff from the ceiling shortly. Where to put it all? But... still we shop.


I joke that my Halloween stuff might be my kids' only inheritance haha. Today I asked them if they were excited to decorate for Halloween and my 7 year old just said no, and my 6 year old said no I want to decorate for Christmas!!! I think I might leave them out of my will lol. My Halloween baby (actually born on Oct 27th, but not for lack of trying to hold out till the 31st  ) can have it all.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Haddonfield1963 said:


> The next 5 pieces...


Oh my goodness! I love the two cemetery pieces!!


----------



## chloerlz

Thanks so much Haddonfield for all these sneak peek previews! I'm in so much trouble!! I love the witch tart warmer and the cat trick or treat one, but the more I keep looking at the pictures, the more I like ackk!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield, I finally go to bed, and you sneak up on me with these AWESOME pictures! There is a little something for everyone, and I am definitely going to be at the premier party when it starts this year now! I want to see all of these goodies in person; I'm so excited!


----------



## witchyone

Thanks so much, Haddonfield! Everything looks so cool, is it wrong that I think I'm more excited for these other things than the Boney Bunch? *ducks*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Is it just me, or does it seem that some of the YC pieces, like the cats and skeleton votive holder, were inspired by Partylite? Also, I'm glad YC didn't go overboard with witch items, which is what the prediction was. In honor of Mr. Crow, I am so getting that raven votive holder, and possibly the frosted pillar/jar/votive holder (I can't tell what size it is by the picture). I want to see the tart burner in person. Watch it be an online exclusive, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

witchyone said:


> Thanks so much, Haddonfield! Everything looks so cool, is it wrong that I think I'm more excited for these other things than the Boney Bunch? *ducks*


I was thinking the same thing! We'll both be in the Bonesy doghouse (or boozehouse) together, LOL!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

awwww, crap. I thought it was gonna be a relatively cheap boney year....but i am smitten with the steampunk and some of the other pieces. Sigh.

Now i need prices. 


Yeah...btw...this should squelch any further thoughts of YC ending the boneys...they're going even bigger into halloween!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> For those of you still awake, here is a pleasant surprise. For those of you sleeping, maybe this will make your day tomorrow. Here are pics of the rest of YC's 2015 Halloween line. There could be more, but that remains to be seen. For the record, I haven't seen any signs of the pet cemetery or the witches boots making a comeback : (


I didn't see any pictures of the witch hat jar topper either? Or the hand? Since those were in the flyer, we know they are coming back. But, no pictures? Maybe there is hope for the Pet Cemetery and boot lovers after all, as it appears there are no pictures for rereleases this year (i.e. We never saw a photo of the 2008 Mr. Bones candy dish reproduction???)


----------



## wickedwillingwench

awwww, crap. I thought it was gonna be a relatively cheap boney year....but i am smitten with the steampunk and some of the other pieces. Sigh.

Now i need prices. 


Yeah...btw...this should squelch any further thoughts of YC ending the boneys...they're going even bigger into halloween!


----------



## DarkSecret

THANK YOU HADDONFIELD! What a nice surprise to wake up to this morning. I love everything, but especially the raven graveyard pieces. Looks as though I will have to take out a loan this year for the Halloween launch or else raid my rainy day fund!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Wow, Haddonfield--what an awesome thing to wake up to! Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I am loving all the new items and super excited to see everything. Although I may need to seek professional help after it, I think I may just have to brave going to the flagship store for the Witches Ball...


----------



## Lucy08

Thank you so much Haddonfield, a nice surprise this morning!!


----------



## Lucy08

I'm going to say this then go duck for cover......... I don't love any of it. Runs and hides.........


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> I'm going to say this then go duck for cover......... I don't love any of it. Runs and hides.........


well, nobody likes everything, right? and that just means MORE FOR ME!!


----------



## Kitty

Price List?
From BONEY BUNCH LOVE


----------



## Mourning Glory

Thanks, Haddonfield! You made my morning. I wasn't going to buy anything but bonies, but plans have changed. I need all the steam punk pieces, maybe the cemetery pieces, and then there's the haunted house! Ouch, my bank account!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

witchyone said:


> Thanks so much, Haddonfield! Everything looks so cool, is it wrong that I think I'm more excited for these other things than the Boney Bunch? *ducks*


No, it's not wrong at all! I'm with you- I'm so much more excited for any of these Halloween pieces than I am for the Boneys this year! I love the cemetery gates with the crows and the cat stuff is so cute. I think this is where my BB budget is going to end up this year.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Guess what? 5 more!


I love these!!!! Thank you Haddonfield!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I'm going to say this then go duck for cover......... I don't love any of it. Runs and hides.........


Lucy, what's wrong with that? When I heard YC was bringing back cats this year, I was hoping for something less cutesy, and I LOVE cutesy! It just isn't what I had it mind. Right now, it looks like I am getting two of the three steampunk pieces, and one raven/gate piece. I'm on the fence about the raven/gate burner, and the frosted raven holder. Leaves more $$$ for something else!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Thanks, Haddonfield! You made my morning. I wasn't going to buy anything but bonies, but plans have changed. I need all the steam punk pieces, maybe the cemetery pieces, and then there's the haunted house! Ouch, my bank account!


Speaking of haunted houses, where is the one that YC keeps reproducing every year? Wasn't there supposed to be a "new" this year, with a witch's boot greeting us at the front door?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, what's wrong with that? When I heard YC was bringing back cats this year, I was hoping for something less cutesy, and I LOVE cutesy! It just isn't what I had it mind. Right now, it looks like I am getting two of the three steampunk pieces, and one raven/gate piece. I'm on the fence about the raven/gate burner, and the frosted raven holder. Leaves more $$$ for something else!


I am very disappointed in the cats!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I feel like there's something for everyone this year which is great. The steampunkins (get it? lol) are really unexpected and a great surprise! I like how there's cute, realistic, creepy, and classic stuff. Well done!

For me personally, BB stuck too much to the speakeasy theme and there's not a lot that speaks to me in there. I'm glad the rest of the Halloween pieces are so diverse.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> I feel like there's something for everyone this year which is great. The steampunkins (get it? lol) are really unexpected and a great surprise! I like how there's cute, realistic, creepy, and classic stuff. Well done!
> 
> For me personally, BB stuck too much to the speakeasy theme and there's not a lot that speaks to me in there. I'm glad the rest of the Halloween pieces are so diverse.


Don't feel bad about the Boney Bunch selection just yet. Make sure to go to the party, and I bet you will love a piece you didn't think you would.  At least that's what happens to me!


----------



## Chelsiestein

From what I can observe from the photos, most pieces (non-boney) seem very simple and or made cheaply with what looks like tin. I am more so a fan of the more detailed pieces (the 2 cemetery, steam punk and the little kitty that says trick or treat) made from resin or plaster type material. The tin stuff tends to get bent and chipped. Again, i cant tell 100% from the photos their material. I'm also hoping for more detailed witch stuff like last year.


----------



## happythenjaded

I like the black & orange silhouette pieces. But the rest I can live without. I think the raven/fence pieces are great but I'll probably pass on them. 

I was thinking since I got in the three Twilight silhouette pieces in yesterday how well made they are. The details! The quality! And then I thought "why don't they put this hard work into the Boneys?" Oh wait... Because they produce 100Xs more Boneys than the other products lol!


----------



## Countess Dracula

Lucy08 said:


> I am very disappointed in the cats!!!!!!


I kind of agree with this. I was really looking forward to the black cat line and this is disappointing. BUT I will have to wait until I see them in person. Every year it seems there is one piece I am not crazy about but once I see it in person I love it. The flying witch from a few years ago was a piece like that. Once I saw that in person I had to have it !!!  I love it it; an absolute favorite. 

My must haves from the rest of the Halloween line are: the cemetery/crow votive holder ( and if money allows the cemetery/crow warmer) and the old fashioned votive holders. I may add one of the black cat items but I have to see it in person first ( leaning towards one of the votive holders ). Sorry but I know many are loving the pumpkins but I have to give them a . I was hoping a bit scarier or even more traditional. I am also wondering, as I am not seeing it online now or anywhere, whether there will be any more scarecrow items this year. I love them and always add a piece each year.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

CandyCornWitch said:


> I feel like there's something for everyone this year which is great. The steampunkins (get it? lol) are really unexpected and a great surprise! I like how there's cute, realistic, creepy, and classic stuff. Well done!
> 
> For me personally, BB stuck too much to the speakeasy theme and there's not a lot that speaks to me in there. I'm glad the rest of the Halloween pieces are so diverse.


Does anyone remember the yankee steampunk items that people were finding at bed bath and beyond last year? I'm wondering if they were really popular so Yankee decided to bring more steampunk and into their actual storefront this year.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Here is an example of what I saw last year.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Don't feel bad about the Boney Bunch selection just yet. Make sure to go to the party, and I bet you will love a piece you didn't think you would.  At least that's what happens to me!


I know you're right!  That happens to me too!! Then I end up with nearly all of them when I thought I only wanted a few lol.

What if that happens with the other Halloween pieces too?  Bye, bye $$!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Chelsiestein said:


> From what I can observe from the photos, most pieces (non-boney) seem very simple and or made cheaply with what looks like tin. I am more so a fan of the more detailed pieces (the 2 cemetery, steam punk and the little kitty that says trick or treat) made from resin or plaster type material. The tin stuff tends to get bent and chipped. Again, i cant tell 100% from the photos their material. I'm also hoping for more detailed witch stuff like last year.


I completely understand where you are coming from! I LOVE, metal pieces, but I like mine thick and substantial, like they used to me made, before metal skyrocketed in price. Due to inflation on the lowest of levels, we are now left with thin sheets of metal forming EVERYTHING, and believe it or not, the metal alone costs more to acquire than one thinks. Those black cat items are definitely thin metal, guaranteed, along with several other pieces. I will be passing on most, if not all, of those.

I am of the mantra, that I will pay more for an item of higher quality, if it speaks to me enough. I wish that most stores understood that. Offer items at varying price points and quality, for every taste and wallet. 

Now, I am crossing my fingers that the resin pieces weren't painted by a 2-year old...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Countess Dracula said:


> I kind of agree with this. I was really looking forward to the black cat line and this is disappointing. BUT I will have to wait until I see them in person. Every year it seems there is one piece I am not crazy about but once I see it in person I love it. The flying witch from a few years ago was a piece like that. Once I saw that in person I had to have it !!!  I love it it; an absolute favorite.
> 
> My must haves from the rest of the Halloween line are: the cemetery/crow votive holder ( and if money allows the cemetery/crow warmer) and the old fashioned votive holders. I may add one of the black cat items but I have to see it in person first ( leaning towards one of the votive holders ). Sorry but I know many are loving the pumpkins but I have to give them a . I was hoping a bit scarier or even more traditional. I am also wondering, as I am not seeing it online now or anywhere, whether there will be any more scarecrow items this year. I love them and always add a piece each year.


Also, Countess Dracula, I am pretty sure YC will have scarecrows this year, but they will be in their fall lineup. There is no way that have everything up online yet.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, guys. Given the fact that we don't know if YC is selling the witch boots or not this year, here is a listing on eBay, one of you might want to snatch up:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Witchs-Boot...ecor-Yankee-/400964727203?hash=item5d5b5c31a3

It's about as good of a price as you are ever going to see, and Lord knows what will happen to the price, if it turns out they are not being released again! 

Edit: Please read new comment below! Not YC boots!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

My fault on the earlier post.  Those boots were offered last year by Country Door. They are very close in style, but not the same. You can see two openings in those boots, compared to the single opening for the jar candle, in the pair produced for YC. Plus, I think these are taller.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I thought the boots would make a comeback for sure considering they sold out just as fast as the most popular Boneys. Hopefully they still have plans to bring them back!


----------



## Lucy08

Countess Dracula said:


> I kind of agree with this. I was really looking forward to the black cat line and this is disappointing. BUT I will have to wait until I see them in person. Every year it seems there is one piece I am not crazy about but once I see it in person I love it. The flying witch from a few years ago was a piece like that. Once I saw that in person I had to have it !!!  I love it it; an absolute favorite.
> 
> My must haves from the rest of the Halloween line are: the cemetery/crow votive holder ( and if money allows the cemetery/crow warmer) and the old fashioned votive holders. I may add one of the black cat items but I have to see it in person first ( leaning towards one of the votive holders ). Sorry but I know many are loving the pumpkins but I have to give them a . I was hoping a bit scarier or even more traditional. I am also wondering, as I am not seeing it online now or anywhere, whether there will be any more scarecrow items this year. I love them and always add a piece each year.


When we heard we were getting a black cat line this year I was expecting more than 3 pieces!!!! As far as the rest, my attitude is oh boy ANOTHER votive holder. Snore!!!!!! Totally agree tho, once I see things in person I may change my tune!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I completely understand where you are coming from! I LOVE, metal pieces, but I like mine thick and substantial, like they used to me made, before metal skyrocketed in price. Due to inflation on the lowest of levels, we are now left with thin sheets of metal forming EVERYTHING, and believe it or not, the metal alone costs more to acquire than one thinks. Those black cat items are definitely thin metal, guaranteed, along with several other pieces. I will be passing on most, if not all, of those.
> 
> I am of the mantra, that I will pay more for an item of higher quality, if it speaks to me enough. I wish that most stores understood that. Offer items at varying price points and quality, for every taste and wallet.
> 
> Now, I am crossing my fingers that the resin pieces weren't painted by a 2-year old...


Totally agree! I am willing to pay the higher price point when the quality is there. Perfect example, the Twilight Silhouettes jar holder I just bought. Retail was $24.99, thank goodness I had a $10 coupon. And it is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## grim gravely

Thank you Haddenfield for posting pictures of the rest of the Halloween collection. I'm in love with the hanging tart warmer with the pumpkin and the gate in the background. I need to get that!!!
Not too crazy about the rest of the non boney collection but I can totally see why everyone is excited. I'll have to see some of the other pieces up close. I'm guessing there won't be a new mansion this year? Looks like I'll be saving some money this year with Yankee's Halloween line.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> When we heard we were getting a black cat line this year I was expecting more than 3 pieces!!!! As far as the rest, my attitude is oh boy ANOTHER votive holder. Snore!!!!!! Totally agree tho, once I see things in person I may change my tune!!!


The more I look at the pictures and think about it, the more confused I am about the direction YC went with their witch and cat themes. Last year, some of those pieces were really elegant. I was hoping that there would be another jar screen this year, as the two last year were quite substantial. It seems they were inspired a little too much by Partylite. But, hey, I guess you have to start somewhere, LOL!  The raven pieces seem nice, and I do want to get a look at the spider lantern!


----------



## Kitty

YC has greatly improved over last years @#$%^&#!!
Now we have something for everyone. Hopefully, soon we will know what the different sizes & prices of the YC pieces.
I have seen metal steam pumpkins but not impressed, maybe in person they will be more appealing. 
The last years witches boots were big & did not "fit" in with my BB pieces. Hope they will return with Pet Cemetery for those missed out.
I am scouring all websites looking for YC coupons but wonder how many we will be able to use at Witches Ball.
Money is short, must choose wisely!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> I am scouring all websites looking for YC coupons but wonder how many we will be able to use at Witches Ball.
> Money is short, must choose wisely!


Last year my store's manager rang me up and manually took 20 off for every 45 I spent on my transaction. If we have a coupon this year, I sure hope she let's me do it again. It was so much easier that way!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I don't know if anyone mentioned it yet, but BABW has some of their fall candle line up online now! So glad Marshmallow Fireside is back!  I hope at least one of your fall faves is too!  Now we need a good sale!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned it yet, but BABW has some of their fall candle line up online now! So glad Marshmallow Fireside is back!  I hope at least one of your fall faves is too!  Now we need a good sale!


Love, love, love Marshmallow Fireside! And it's out all winter too so I can stock up! Any word if Autumn Night and Harvest Gathering are coming back or is it too early?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Love, love, love Marshmallow Fireside! And it's out all winter too so I can stock up! Any word if Autumn Night and Harvest Gathering are coming back or is it too early?


I have no idea, but Harvest Gathering is one of my faves! I guess I missed Autumn Night last year. I'll have to check that one out, if they release it again this year! 

I believe the BABW premier is August 3rd, but I can't remember. If anyone finds out for sure, please let us know!


----------



## grim gravely

Excited for all the Fall candles at Bath & Body Works and hoping for some strong throwers this year. 
Autumn is on the website so that one is coming back Mourning Glory. There are more candles that aren't on the website yet but will be released. Nice to see Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow coming back but confused that the stores still have last years packaging for only 50% off???  Reduce it to 75% off or at least take it off the shelves for the next semi annual sale. No one is going to purchase the old candle for that price with the new candle right around the corner.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have no idea, but Harvest Gathering is one of my faves! I guess I missed Autumn Night last year. I'll have to check that one out, if they release it again this year!
> 
> I believe the BABW premier is August 3rd, but I can't remember. If anyone finds out for sure, please let us know!


I've been hearing different dates from different people. The next floor display is Aug 3 but that's for the wine and corks collection...I believe that's the name of the collection. I wouldn't be surprised if those White Barn candles are also coming out the same day. Last year most of the Fall candles were hitting shelves throughout August and the Halloween or "Boo-Tique" items were released the last week of August. I asked at my store and they told me October for the Fall items.  I hope no one listens to that employee.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Excited for all the Fall candles at Bath & Body Works and hoping for some strong throwers this year.
> Autumn is on the website so that one is coming back Mourning Glory. There are more candles that aren't on the website yet but will be released. Nice to see Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow coming back but confused that the stores still have last years packaging for only 50% off???  Reduce it to 75% off or at least take it off the shelves for the next semi annual sale. No one is going to purchase the old candle for that price with the new candle right around the corner.


I wonder if Autumn is a repackaging of Autumn Night. Here is the description for Auyum, "Fall into the season with notes of bright red apple, cedarwood & fresh balsam." I remember Autumn Night being musky kind of cologne smell (in a good way). I will have to check the label in it when I get home.


----------



## BoneyFan

Haddonfield1963 said:


> The next 5 pieces...


Omg. That tart burner.

I...want. No, I.. need. I'm not really feeling the other pieces, but that is entirely ok with me. I'll be spending enough on Boneys as it is. But that tart burner is all sorts of cute.

Neckless Diva is looking better in the new picture. No neck, but that isnt holding her back from being yankee candle model material. Good for her.


----------



## BoneyFan

happythenjaded said:


> I like the black & orange silhouette pieces. But the rest I can live without. I think the raven/fence pieces are great but I'll probably pass on them.
> 
> I was thinking since I got in the three Twilight silhouette pieces in yesterday how well made they are. The details! The quality! And then I thought "why don't they put this hard work into the Boneys?" Oh wait... Because they produce 100Xs more Boneys than the other products lol!


The twilight pieces are so pretty! I picked up the votive holder during my last visit to YC. I'd love to get my hands on the big tealight holder.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I saw on Instagram that there is going to be a BBW Pumpkin Preview Pail with purchase on 8/28. It has Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte body care in it with Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin soap and hand cream and a few other items. Also, there's a coupon for pumpkin products that starts on September 9th so I'm hoping that's when the full blown fall release starts!

Also, if you look up Kelley Michelle on Youtube, she has video of all of the fall test candles from BBW. Whether or not they make the cut for full production will probably be seen around that full pumpkin release. So excited for fall candles!!


----------



## Madjoodie

Hi to my Boney friends!

So I don't know what took longer....reading through 163 pages here (wow) or trying to reset my password so I could finally post again.  I've missed you all, and it looks like I've missed a lot of fun already. 

I just have to give props again to Haddonfield. Getting those pics up - of both the Boneys and the rest of the YC Halloween line - you simply are my hero! I'm glad I don't know the prices yet because I think I'm going to want to buy everything. I always try to justify how much cheaper that is compared to back-collecting a few years later when I can't believe I passed on items (the band, the pirates, Hoot Gravely, etc., etc.)! 

I'm still bummed about the extra long wait for the preview party. But before I know it, I'll be spending half the night hanging out with you guys while waiting for YC to start selling Boneys online (fingers crossed re the online exclusives...quality, not quantity please).  Thanks to everyone for all of your insights, humor, and excitement so far! I'm so glad to be back in the Halloween spirit.


----------



## Madjoodie

You guys got me hooked on BBW Marshmallow Fireside last year. So good. Any rumors on whether Pumpkin Pecan Waffles will be back too? Or if there will be a new Halloween luminary house?

For anyone who grumbles about how early fall/Halloween stuff is out, I'd like to point out that BBW has a newly packaged fresh balsam online too! I guess I'm just not quite ready for that yet. So did anyone else chuckle at their advertising line about "wicks that won't burn out"? Perhaps drowning wicks is in a different category, but I burned a BBW Summer Boardwalk today that sure could use a life preserver.  But at least I could still smell it (hint, hint YC)!


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> You guys got me hooked on BBW Marshmallow Fireside last year. So good. Any rumors on whether Pumpkin Pecan Waffles will be back too? Or if there will be a new Halloween luminary house?
> 
> For anyone who grumbles about how early fall/Halloween stuff is out, I'd like to point out that BBW has a newly packaged fresh balsam online too! I guess I'm just not quite ready for that yet. So did anyone else chuckle at their advertising line about "wicks that won't burn out"? Perhaps drowning wicks is in a different category, but I burned a BBW Summer Boardwalk today that sure could use a life preserver.  But at least I could still smell it (hint, hint YC)!


I'm patiently waiting for the new haunted house luminary. It seems like the luminary comes out without notice. If you thought getting information on Yankee Candles Halloween is bad, B&BW is worst. They won't say anything about what the luminary looks like or what other "goodies" we are getting. Thank gosh for social media and the test stores. Without then we wouldn't have any information about what's coming out. Hoping they release that pumpkin pie candle that is currently being testing. 
Funny that you mention the "drowning wicks" issue. Many candles from B&BW suffer from "drowning wick" and cotton balls are you best friend for that issue. It's annoying to have to cotton ball you candle....(that actually sounds funny LOL) but their candles still throw better than most Yankee candles.


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> Hi to my Boney friends!
> 
> So I don't know what took longer....reading through 163 pages here (wow) or trying to reset my password so I could finally post again.  I've missed you all, and it looks like I've missed a lot of fun already.
> 
> I just have to give props again to Haddonfield. Getting those pics up - of both the Boneys and the rest of the YC Halloween line - you simply are my hero! I'm glad I don't know the prices yet because I think I'm going to want to buy everything. I always try to justify how much cheaper that is compared to back-collecting a few years later when I can't believe I passed on items (the band, the pirates, Hoot Gravely, etc., etc.)!
> 
> I'm still bummed about the extra long wait for the preview party. But before I know it, I'll be spending half the night hanging out with you guys while waiting for YC to start selling Boneys online (fingers crossed re the online exclusives...quality, not quantity please).  Thanks to everyone for all of your insights, humor, and excitement so far! I'm so glad to be back in the Halloween spirit.


So happy to see you, welcome back!!!!! 

I feel like, when in doubt buy it and take it back later if you change your mind. I think we have ALL passed on Boneys that we now wish we hadn't!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the new haunted house luminary. It seems like the luminary comes out without notice. If you thought getting information on Yankee Candles Halloween is bad, B&BW is worst. They won't say anything about what the luminary looks like or what other "goodies" we are getting. Thank gosh for social media and the test stores. Without then we wouldn't have any information about what's coming out. Hoping they release that pumpkin pie candle that is currently being testing.
> Funny that you mention the "drowning wicks" issue. Many candles from B&BW suffer from "drowning wick" and cotton balls are you best friend for that issue. It's annoying to have to cotton ball you candle....(that actually sounds funny LOL) but their candles still throw better than most Yankee candles.



I have not had the drowning wick problem!!! Do you use the cotton ball to soak up the wax? With BBW candles I do not trim the wick before I light it for the first time, I only trim the little mushroom shaped tops after that.


----------



## Kitty

From Halloween Decor UK 
https://www.facebook.com/halloweendecoruk?hc_location=ufi

What's in your closet?


----------



## Spookywolf

Wow, thanks Haddonfield for posting the rest of the Halloween line up! I was surprised at the eclectic mix of items this year. For some reason that steam punk pumpkin with the metal ring around the bottom reminds me of a deep sea diver's helmet.  Right now I'm just lukewarm on the non-Boney pieces. As others have mentioned, I may need to see some of these items in person to make decisions. The cemetery gate pieces with the ravens are very Edgar Allan Poe and I really like those. Guess it will depend on how much they're asking. With as many Halloween decor items as I have now, I have to be completely blown away by something to justify adding it in. I'm also wondering why they decided to call it the Witch's Ball? It doesn't scream very witchy to me and the only new witch pieces offered were just silhouettes, so that's kind of disappointing. Maybe they just had trouble coming up with a title to cover the wide variety. Overall, I think they did try to appeal to the widest audience possible, so good effort on YC's part. But as a few others have already posted, I might get to save a few buck on my spending this year.


----------



## Madjoodie

grim gravely said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the new haunted house luminary. It seems like the luminary comes out without notice. If you thought getting information on Yankee Candles Halloween is bad, B&BW is worst. They won't say anything about what the luminary looks like or what other "goodies" we are getting. Thank gosh for social media and the test stores. Without then we wouldn't have any information about what's coming out. Hoping they release that pumpkin pie candle that is currently being testing.
> Funny that you mention the "drowning wicks" issue. Many candles from B&BW suffer from "drowning wick" and cotton balls are you best friend for that issue. It's annoying to have to cotton ball you candle....(that actually sounds funny LOL) but their candles still throw better than most Yankee candles.


Now that some of the YC suspense is done thanks to Haddonfield, I am starting to focus my obsessions on BBW's offerings. Candles, soaps, pocket bacs, luminaries...bring it on! 

So cotton balls are the secret tip. Thanks for suggesting that, GG. And here I've been just pouring melted wax out the side (once while lit, kids definitely do not try that at home)!  

Lucy, consider yourself lucky re the drowning wicks. I've had enough trouble for several people! And it is always so weird when it just starts up at the middle/end of a candle. Some day I really want to take a 3/4 burned candle in to test out BBW's satisfaction guarantee. I would just feel so embarrassed, which is really kind of crazy since it is their product that can't make it across the finish line. 

Anyway, it is great to see lots of familiar faces and a bunch of new ones here too. I can't believe how many years I lurked before joining in on the fun. And I have to confess that I looked at the upcoming Boney offerings again this morning (okay, at least twice)...woohoo!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Wow, thanks Haddonfield for posting the rest of the Halloween line up! I was surprised at the eclectic mix of items this year. For some reason that steam punk pumpkin with the metal ring around the bottom reminds me of a deep sea diver's helmet.  Right now I'm just lukewarm on the non-Boney pieces. As others have mentioned, I may need to see some of these items in person to make decisions. The cemetery gate pieces with the ravens are very Edgar Allan Poe and I really like those. Guess it will depend on how much they're asking. With as many Halloween decor items as I have now, I have to be completely blown away by something to justify adding it in. I'm also wondering why they decided to call it the Witch's Ball? It doesn't scream very witchy to me and the only new witch pieces offered were just silhouettes, so that's kind of disappointing. Maybe they just had trouble coming up with a title to cover the wide variety. Overall, I think they did try to appeal to the widest audience possible, so good effort on YC's part. But as a few others have already posted, I might get to save a few buck on my spending this year.


I'm in the same boat as you are on much of this, SW. Those raven/cemetery pieces caught my eye too...perhaps they need to keep my Boney bird plane company?!? We'll see how much damage gets done to my wallet first. Not to mention the addition I'll soon need on my house to store and display all of my glorious Halloween goodies! I did buy the BBB offered YC Halloween piece last year that had the steam punk feel (and got lots of compliments on it...looked pretty cool in my pirate themed display). But the new YC ones this year aren't calling my name just yet. 

I think witches' ball would have been good as last year's theme, with all the buzz over the boots, etc. I can't believe those aren't coming back this year - pure craziness given how quickly they sold out. Perhaps this will date me, but somehow the new witch silhouette pieces keep making me think of the opening of the Bewitched TV show! 

I was hoping for another Boney witch inspired piece. I know I shouldn't get greedy (I love the witches I have, including the water globe light up cauldron). And there are so many Boneys on my wish list....really, just make the guillotine boy and other prototypes already YC.  Except maybe that weird centipede looking one...it still kind of freaks me out a little.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Come on Yankee.....leak us a price list lol


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Just wanted to post a little update. I had to exchange something at Yankee Candle today and the manager told me that the witches boots ARE coming back this year. I asked if that was her assumption or if she knew for sure. She told me that she has confirmation that they are indeed coming back this year. She also told me that Twilight Silhouettes collection is selling very well, many stores are already sold out. The votive holder is low stock online so you better order it soon if you want to purchase it.


----------



## halloweenbean

grim gravely said:


> Just wanted to post a little update. I had to exchange something at Yankee Candle today and the manager told me that the witches boots ARE coming back this year. I asked if that was her assumption or if she knew for sure. She told me that she has confirmation that they are indeed coming back this year. She also told me that Twilight Silhouettes collection is selling very well, many stores are already sold out. The votive holder is low stock online so you better order it soon if you want to purchase it.


Meep. I just went to buy the Twilight Silhouette tea light holder and it is sold out. Booo.


----------



## Kitty

Halloweenbean, Welcome to HF! Your comments are most appreciated.

YC Twilight Silhouette tea light holder hopefully, should be back online soon. Call around to different YC stores.
Hope you will find it!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Just wanted to post a little update. I had to exchange something at Yankee Candle today and the manager told me that the witches boots ARE coming back this year. I asked if that was her assumption or if she knew for sure. She told me that she has confirmation that they are indeed coming back this year. She also told me that Twilight Silhouettes collection is selling very well, many stores are already sold out. The votive holder is low stock online so you better order it soon if you want to purchase it.


Twilight Silhouetts is gorgeous!!!!!! I am not surprise it is selling well. Pricey, but it seems to be well made!


----------



## Spookywolf

I picked this guy up at Cracker Barrel this weekend. It was love at first sight!  He has a glittery black hat and glitter bow tie (couldn't get that to show up in the pic) and is very weighty and substantial. I think he's just awesome and he'll fit in great with the Boneys.


----------



## Madjoodie

Kitty said:


> Halloweenbean, Welcome to HF! Your comments are most appreciated.
> 
> YC Twilight Silhouette tea light holder hopefully, should be back online soon. Call around to different YC stores.
> Hope you will find it!


Yes, welcome Halloweenbean! Just love that name, so fun. 

In other crazy Ebay news (I can't believe that BIN price for Aunt Hilda), there is a YC twilight silhouette tealight holder on auction with a starting price of $99.99. At least with free shipping though!  If someone actually pays that much for one, I am totally selling mine. It is a really cool piece, but yikes! Good luck hunting one down.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I picked this guy up at Cracker Barrel this weekend. It was love at first sight!  He has a glittery black hat and glitter bow tie (couldn't get that to show up in the pic) and is very weighty and substantial. I think he's just awesome and he'll fit in great with the Boneys.
> 
> View attachment 246604
> 
> View attachment 246605


I saw those too! My friends and I thought his seductive pose was adorable! There was also a tree with light up ghosts that was too expensive for my tastes. However, I may change my mind. I don't exactly have that willpower when it comes to these things!


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> I picked this guy up at Cracker Barrel this weekend. It was love at first sight!  He has a glittery black hat and glitter bow tie (couldn't get that to show up in the pic) and is very weighty and substantial. I think he's just awesome and he'll fit in great with the Boneys.
> 
> View attachment 246604
> 
> View attachment 246605


Why? Why do you guys do this to me? haha
I went to Cracker Barrel's website (because the closest one is over an hour away) and I love this little guy, and the waterglobe lantern thing, and I'm kinda in love with the light up maple tree. I wonder how my Halloween ornaments would look on it... hmm...

(I'm going to be in so much trouble after the next 6 weeks or so  )


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> Why? Why do you guys do this to me? haha
> I went to Cracker Barrel's website (because the closest one is over an hour away) and I love this little guy, and the waterglobe lantern thing, and I'm kinda in love with the light up maple tree. I wonder how my Halloween ornaments would look on it... hmm...
> 
> (I'm going to be in so much trouble after the next 6 weeks or so  )


light up maple tree?? I didn't see that at the store...(runs off to check the Cracker Barrel website!)


----------



## happythenjaded

BoneyFan said:


> The twilight pieces are so pretty! I picked up the votive holder during my last visit to YC. I'd love to get my hands on the big tealight holder.


I'm in love ! I am glad I got the three pieces because they look gorgeous as a set !! I've had them going with candles every evening! I didn't get the twilight tealight holder because it doesn't have the Amber/orange tint ...


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> light up maple tree?? I didn't see that at the store...(runs off to check the Cracker Barrel website!)











I'm wondering how it looks lit up though, if it's more pink and yellow I think it would still look great, especially in my daughter's room. But it might be too cheerful for Halloween. I'm hoping it's more of a red and gold.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Boo-urns said:


> Wow, I'm
> finally all caught up! I missed a lot of action these past couple of days. Thank you Haddonfield for the other Halloween item pictures. I've never bought any non-Boney Halloween items from YC, but this year might change - I LOVE those raven gate items!
> 
> And in jealous eBay news, someone got Aunt Hilda in the spiderweb dress for $24.99 BIN today! I paid four times that recently, but I can't keep kicking myself - it all evens out.



I literally almost curled up and cried after reading this... Someday


----------



## grandma lise

I love this! If it wasn't so late, I'd head out now to buy more crows...

And have already forwarded some of the pics to my steampunk friends. Thanks Haddonfield1963!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I literally almost curled up and cried after reading this... Someday


Hang in there. You will get her someday, I just know it!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Spookywolf said:


> I picked this guy up at Cracker Barrel this weekend. It was love at first sight!  He has a glittery black hat and glitter bow tie (couldn't get that to show up in the pic) and is very weighty and substantial. I think he's just awesome and he'll fit in great with the Boneys.
> 
> View attachment 246604
> 
> View attachment 246605


Damn Cracker Barrel! Thanks Spookywolf! Now I have to make a trip there tomorrow. More money down the drain! Oh well, it's fun isn't it?


----------



## Countess Dracula

sanura03 said:


> View attachment 246626
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how it looks lit up though, if it's more pink and yellow I think it would still look great, especially in my daughter's room. But it might be too cheerful for Halloween. I'm hoping it's more of a red and gold.


I saw this last week when I was at Cracker Barrel and I loved it. I seem to recall the colors were very rich and darker than that pix when lit up ( orange/red & yellowish brown ). Geez, hope I'm remembering that right  I was definitely interested in it but seemed a bit pricey at this point. I'm hoping that they will still have some a bit later in the season when they drop their prices.


----------



## sanura03

Countess Dracula said:


> I saw this last week when I was at Cracker Barrel and I loved it. I seem to recall the colors were very rich and darker than that pix when lit up ( orange/red & yellowish brown ). Geez, hope I'm remembering that right  I was definitely interested in it but seemed a bit pricey at this point. I'm hoping that they will still have some a bit later in the season when they drop their prices.


That's good to hear!  
I would like it anyway, it just wouldn't be good for what I'm picturing it for. Maybe I'll make the trek out to the closest Cracker Barrel to check it out in person (and save the $17 shipping haha.)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Yankee Candle needs to get on the stick. When I'm getting super excited smelling my first roll of Charmin Chamomile toilet paper, things are really, REALLY bad.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Damn Cracker Barrel! Thanks Spookywolf! Now I have to make a trip there tomorrow. More money down the drain! Oh well, it's fun isn't it?


LOL, Haddonfield! You're too much! I had an image in my mind of Charlton Heston in Planet of the Apes, LOL! I'm an hour away, but going in this weekend! I LOVE it too, and hope I can grab one to avoid shipping!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm kind of disappointed because I just realized, if YC was going with the usual first weekend of August BB release date as per usual, this would be the week we'd be holding late night vigils waiting for the online release of Boneys.  We still have a whole month to go!


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'm kind of disappointed because I just realized, if YC was going with the usual first weekend of August BB release date as per usual, this would be the week we'd be holding late night vigils waiting for the online release of Boneys.  We still have a whole month to go!


Yes, and with the later release date you just know there won't be a second restocking as in past years. I think it's going to be a "once it's gone, it's gone" kind of situation. So, get out your running shoes, start practicing your sprints. Cause on preview party day there's going to be a mad dash for the shelves, LOL!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Spookywolf said:


> Yes, and with the later release date you just know there won't be a second restocking as in past years. I think it's going to be a "once it's gone, it's gone" kind of situation. So, get out your running shoes, start practicing your sprints. Cause on preview party day there's going to be a mad dash for the shelves, LOL!


Get your running shoes ready for those witch boots because those suckers were the first thing snatched up at my store last year! I think some people wised up to checking online first for the popular/sold out things and made a mad dash for those first. Hopefully I can outsmart those ebay vultures!


----------



## Kitty

YC Sophia Black Cat Trat WArmer is not avilable until Aug. 29 but Ebay is trying to sell it now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...loween-2015-/201395706674?hash=item2ee41e9b32


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> YC Sophia Black Cat Trat WArmer is not avilable until Aug. 29 but Ebay is trying to sell it now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...loween-2015-/201395706674?hash=item2ee41e9b32
> 
> View attachment 246657


Thanks so much for posting this, Kitty! I am probably going to be getting that.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Does anyone know who Sophia is???


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Kitty said:


> YC Sophia Black Cat Trat WArmer is not avilable until Aug. 29 but Ebay is trying to sell it now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...loween-2015-/201395706674?hash=item2ee41e9b32
> 
> View attachment 246657


That is adorable!


----------



## Kitty

Sophia has bats on top of head her back! Cool!
I forgot the pic of her back.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candl...item2ee41e9b32


----------



## wickedwillingwench

the listing has been removed...interesting....


----------



## gloomycatt

What a cute cat! Here kitty, kitty, kitty.....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> the listing has been removed...interesting....


Crap, I now I don't have the name of the seller!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Does anyone know who Sophia is???


sophia is the goddess of wisdom...some theorize that God has his arm around Sophia in the portion of the Sistine Chapel ceiling where God gives life to Adam. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophia_(wisdom)


----------



## wickedwillingwench

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...loween-2015-/201395706674?hash=item2ee41e9b32


same seller.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Does anyone know who Sophia is???


Maybe she's dating Sean M??? 
It looks like the little pumpkin that holds the tealight will luminate when lit. If so, that is a very cool feature.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> sophia is the goddess of wisdom...some theorize that God has his arm around Sophia in the portion of the Sistine Chapel ceiling where God gives life to Adam.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophia_(wisdom)


Sophia is also a little girl Disney princess.....


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Sophia is also a little girl Disney princess.....


I find it odd that they added a name to this piece. I looked at the other cat piece they are releasing "trick or treat" and it also has a gold collar and a gold bag. This has to be the cat line they are coming out with this year and there are still other pieces we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I find it odd that they added a name to this piece. I looked at the other cat piece they are releasing "trick or treat" and it also has a gold collar and a gold bag. This has to be the cat line they are coming out with this year and there are still other pieces we haven't seen yet.


I was wondering the same thing! I don't remember seeing this piece in Haddonfields pictures.


----------



## sanura03

She has 3 available and already sold one =/ 
If she is dating Sean m them she should give us coupons instead lol.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, I don't know what anybody else thinks about the cat warmer, but that is the first YC non-Boney piece this year that I felt my heart jump to see. Don't get me wrong. There are some nice items in their line this year; they just didn't grab me. And at this point in my collecting, that is the feeling I have to have, in order to splurge.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I was wondering the same thing! I don't remember seeing this piece in Haddonfields pictures.


Let's just hope that means there are more cat items! Maybe YC knew what they were doing with The Witches Ball theme this year? Perhaps they are getting wise to their leaks, and didn't release all the info, even to the stores yet!


----------



## grandma lise

No "have to have"'s for me this year, but I _always_ think that... 

Took me a while to remember who "Sean M" is [giggle]. I recall he works in customer service. How did that all get started? I don't remember... Not sure if he's achieved legend status here, but close...


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> No "have to have"'s for me this year, but I _always_ think that...
> 
> Took me a while to remember who "Sean M" is [giggle]. I recall he works in customer service. How did that all get started? I don't remember... Not sure if he's achieved legend status here, but close...


Oh but he WAS a legend! He is the one who hooked all of us with coupons for the party last year.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, I don't know what anybody else thinks about the cat warmer, but that is the first YC non-Boney piece this year that I felt my heart jump to see. Don't get me wrong. There are some nice items in their line this year; they just didn't grab me. And at this point in my collecting, that is the feeling I have to have, in order to splurge.


I'm not a fan, I really want to like it. But, I don't.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> I'm not a fan, I really want to like it. But, I don't.


I see what Yankee is trying to do with the cat line this year. They are trying to release something for those that aren't into the boney bunch line. I purchased the "butt" cat tart warmer a few years ago and it looks out of place with my Halloween collections. It has been sitting in the box even since. I guess I gave into the hype that year and the supply & demand game they were playing online.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I see what Yankee is trying to do with the cat line this year. They are trying to release something for those that aren't into the boney bunch line. I purchased the "butt" cat tart warmer a few years ago and it looks out of place with my Halloween collections. It has been sitting in the box even since. I guess I gave into the hype that year and the supply & demand game they were playing online.


To me it just looks like something that should be in a children's room, it reads juvenile to me. Or something a little old lady picked up for a quarter at goodwill. No offense to those who love it, not trying to make anyone feel bad. I am just so bummed. I was most excited over the thought of a black cat line, and I am just not feeling what we have seen so far.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i don't love it either and will generously be leaving mine on the shelf for someone else.


----------



## Spookywolf

Alas, I have to join in with Lucy and WWW. I'm not feeling the newest cat tart warmer either. But it's all good. I have SO much Halloween stuff now that cutting back actually feels like a relief this year. I hope everyone that wants it can get it from the store/online without going the Ebay route. I'm cheering for you guys! 

Speaking of Ebay... You've GOT to be kidding me! Check out this ridiculousness. You can pick these up from Michael's etc., for about $10. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BONEY-BUNCH-BLACK-TREE-18-INCHES-TALL-MINT-CONDITION-RARE-VHTF-/141729478462?hash=item20ffbc373e


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I think the varied opinions about the Halloween lineup this year reflect what YC was hoping for. Jarden wanted to cater to a wider variety of tastes, and it appears they have done that. Really, it seems the only flavor that wasn't widely appealed to is the more traditional. The closest they have gotten to that would be the raven pieces. I really hope those aren't online exclusives, because I want to see how big the raven and the warmer are. They seem a bit on the small side. I am definitely going to get the raven votive holder though.


----------



## Spookywolf

Btw, there's a Hoot Gravely as BIN w/free shipping for $80. That's about the best price I've seen for it lately. For anyone looking for that one, better hurry!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I'm not a fan, I really want to like it. But, I don't.


Tough crowd, LOL!  It is the devil horns and tail, gold and black colors, and the fact that the jack o' lantern is functional that I like it. I have sold all of my YC Halloween tart burners, so I need one. Hopefully, I can see it in person, to see if it is a piece of *beep!*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> To me it just looks like something that should be in a children's room, it reads juvenile to me. Or something a little old lady picked up for a quarter at goodwill. No offense to those who love it, not trying to make anyone feel bad. I am just so bummed. I was most excited over the thought of a black cat line, and I am just not feeling what we have seen so far.


I completely agree. My inner child is calling, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Alas, I have to join in with Lucy and WWW. I'm not feeling the newest cat tart warmer either. But it's all good. I have SO much Halloween stuff now that cutting back actually feels like a relief this year. I hope everyone that wants it can get it from the store/online without going the Ebay route. I'm cheering for you guys!
> 
> Speaking of Ebay... You've GOT to be kidding me! Check out this ridiculousness. You can pick these up from Michael's etc., for about $10.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BONEY-BUNCH-BLACK-TREE-18-INCHES-TALL-MINT-CONDITION-RARE-VHTF-/141729478462?hash=item20ffbc373e


Is that tree authentic? I was wondering that when I saw it. For only being 18", it is so expensive!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Oh but he WAS a legend! He is the one who hooked all of us with coupons for the party last year.


And, he and Lindsay W. helped with A TON of problems we all had here with our orders.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is that tree authentic? I was wondering that when I saw it. For only being 18", it is so expensive!


I'm racking my brain trying to remember if YC sold wire trees at one point or not. Honestly though, I don't care if it was sold by YC or Walmart, it's a wire tree for the love of Pete!  I can pick one of these up at most craft stores for cheap and it will look just like it. Does this mean I can sell any of the decor from Yankee's store that just happened to be sold at the same time as the Boneys and make $150 on Ebay? Where does the insanity end, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I'm racking my brain trying to remember if YC sold wire trees at one point or not. Honestly though, I don't care if it was sold by YC or Walmart, it's a wire tree for the love of Pete!  I can pick one of these up at most craft stores for cheap and it will look just like it. Does this mean I can sell any of the decor from Yankee's store that just happened to be sold at the same time as the Boneys and make $150 on Ebay? Where does the insanity end, LOL!


If you thought the tree was bad, check out this listing! The insanity certainly didn't end here! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YaNKEE-CaND...HIPPING-NEW-/252038807885?hash=item3aaeaf014d


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you thought the tree was bad, check out this listing! The insanity certainly didn't end here!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YaNKEE-CaND...HIPPING-NEW-/252038807885?hash=item3aaeaf014d


Link is missing, Pumpkin. Ah, you fixed it, nevermind!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you thought the tree was bad, check out this listing! The insanity certainly didn't end here!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YaNKEE-CaND...HIPPING-NEW-/252038807885?hash=item3aaeaf014d


Yikey-mamma!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I think the varied opinions about the Halloween lineup this year reflect what YC was hoping for. Jarden wanted to cater to a wider variety of tastes, and it appears they have done that. Really, it seems the only flavor that wasn't widely appealed to is the more traditional. The closest they have gotten to that would be the raven pieces. I really hope those aren't online exclusives, because I want to see how big the raven and the warmer are. They seem a bit on the small side. I am definitely going to get the raven votive holder though.


I love that we all like different things! More fun that way!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I love that cat warmer! How can somebody have 3 already when we didn't even know it existed? Maybe it is my inner child speaking, but that cat warmer is so cute and so is the black cat that's trick-or-treating.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you thought the tree was bad, check out this listing! The insanity certainly didn't end here!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YaNKEE-CaND...HIPPING-NEW-/252038807885?hash=item3aaeaf014d


Hahahaha! What is wrong with people????


----------



## Countess Dracula

Lucy08 said:


> To me it just looks like something that should be in a children's room, it reads juvenile to me. Or something a little old lady picked up for a quarter at goodwill. No offense to those who love it, not trying to make anyone feel bad. I am just so bummed. I was most excited over the thought of a black cat line, and I am just not feeling what we have seen so far.


I feel the same way about the black cats. I was so excited to see what they had coming this year and I am not really loving what I see so far. I'm hoping there is a bit more we haven't seen OR perhaps I will like it better in person.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> I love that cat warmer! How can somebody have 3 already when we didn't even know it existed? Maybe it is my inner child speaking, but that cat warmer is so cute and so is the black cat that's trick-or-treating.


They had 4, and are down to 2!  Great question, btw!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

On a side note, I tried the Autumn In The Park Meltcup this week, and Apple Pumpkin might have been demoted to #2.


----------



## BoneyFan

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you thought the tree was bad, check out this listing! The insanity certainly didn't end here!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YaNKEE-CaND...HIPPING-NEW-/252038807885?hash=item3aaeaf014d


LOL. It comes with a votive, totally worth it!


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> I'm racking my brain trying to remember if YC sold wire trees at one point or not. Honestly though, I don't care if it was sold by YC or Walmart, it's a wire tree for the love of Pete!  I can pick one of these up at most craft stores for cheap and it will look just like it. Does this mean I can sell any of the decor from Yankee's store that just happened to be sold at the same time as the Boneys and make $150 on Ebay? Where does the insanity end, LOL!


I think it was a store prop display for the ornaments. That's all I can think of.


----------



## BoneyFan

happythenjaded said:


> I'm in love ! I am glad I got the three pieces because they look gorgeous as a set !! I've had them going with candles every evening! I didn't get the twilight tealight holder because it doesn't have the Amber/orange tint ...


You do have to wonder why they didnt make that one match the rest.... I still want it though. But I guess at $40, I should be glad its sold out. Hehe.


----------



## BoneyFan

Some of these ebay listings amuse me so much. I love when a boney is broken or something and they try to sell it as "ULTRA RARE" No, you just broke the arms off.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> Speaking of Ebay... You've GOT to be kidding me! Check out this ridiculousness. You can pick these up from Michael's etc., for about $10.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BONEY-BUNCH-BLACK-TREE-18-INCHES-TALL-MINT-CONDITION-RARE-VHTF-/141729478462?hash=item20ffbc373e


Spookywolf, that Ebay auction for the tree is interesting. I back collected those trees, but they are shiny black and I believe, not sure, they were available in two sizes and I have both. Here is the Yankee Candle tree...









It appears to be by the same manufacturer, but I've never seen that finish. It's _possible_ that Yankee Candle sold some with that finish then the rest with the shiny finish. Parts of these trees are seen in the earlier Boney Bunch catalogs. Perhaps Kitty could help us with this.

It's funny you mentioned Michaels because last year, they sold a similar tree with that finish.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, that Ebay auction for the tree is interesting. I back collected those trees, but they are shiny black and I believe, not sure, they were available in two sizes and I have both. Here is the Yankee Candle tree...
> 
> View attachment 246704
> 
> 
> It appears to be by the same manufacturer, but I've never seen that finish. It's possible though that Yankee Candle sold some with that finish then the rest with the shiny finish.
> 
> It's funny you mentioned Michaels because last year, they sold a similar tree with that finish. It's possible that that tree is the one sold at Michaels last year, but not entirely sure.


The price they are asking is nuts for what that is. I could substitute the Michaels tree and nobody would ever notice the difference. And Lisa, just gotta say, I LOVE that display!! Can't wait to see the displays for this year. I'm so hoping the piano man turns out to be as nice as I'm hoping it is. I'll have such fun displaying that scene!


----------



## grim gravely

I have no interest in the cat line this year only because it's not my style. For those that love what the see so far, I hope they keep the line going for you.
Someone mentioned that they have too much stuff already and cutting back isn't a bad thing. I agree....I have so much that I'm starting to rotate pieces each year just to display other pieces that I didn't have out the previous year. i'm happy that there aren't any non boney must have pieces this year. Oh course that may change when I see them in person. I hope not since my budget isn't as big as it has been in the past.
Many pages back we discussed a pumpkin carriage boney. When I was out of town this weekend I saw Hobby Lobby has a pumpkin carriage. It was $39.99 but always use the 40% off coupon to get it much cheaper. I went back tonight to my store and they didn't have it yet...or maybe they sold out. If your interested in a pumpkin carriage you should check out the one at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes Spookywolf, the price is high. I think I paid in the $35 to $50 range, but that was probably 4 or more years ago. That said, I don't know if they were sold for 1 or 2 years. Maybe Kitty knows. 

I frankly don't like that finish because I think it will deteriorate over time, don't you? Hallmark produced a similar tree with a similar finish about ten years ago. It just looked/looks toxic to me. I didn't buy it. I personally would back collect the YC trees with the shiny black finish instead, though I don't know what they sell for now. It seems like every other year, one of the big box stores sells a similar tree, sometimes in two sizes. I think that's a much cheaper way to go. I bought a lot of these trees from Joann Fabrics years ago. I love them, but, admittedly, they take up a lot of storage area!


----------



## grandma lise

I was on the BoneyBunchLove FB site today, and noticed that she wasn't drawn to any of the new collections, other than the Boney Bunch, of course. I do like a few pieces from the other collections, but I'm so broke. Not sure how I'm going to pull off adding to my collection this year. May need to sell some things. I do like the raven/crow pieces, also the four sided lantern with the spider and web. And the steampunk collection is tempting, but not sure how it will fit in with my other Halloween décor. Lots of fun choices this year which is good!


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> I was on the BoneyBunchLove FB site today, and noticed that she wasn't drawn to any of the new collections, other than the Boney Bunch, of course. I do like a few pieces from the other collections, but I'm so broke. Not sure how I'm going to pull off adding to my collection this year. May need to sell some things. I do like the raven/crow pieces, also the four sided lantern with the spider and web. And the steampunk collection is tempting, but not sure how it will fit in with my other Halloween décor. Lots of fun choices this year which is good!


I do love that they are offering such a huge variety this year. Other than the Boney Bunch, Halloween always feels like such an after thought with Yankee Candle. It's almost as if it's something the HAVE to do to fill in before it's acceptable to put out Christmas.


----------



## Kitty

I checked YC 2008-2014 BB catalogs, plenty of spider & bats candle holders but no trees listed for sale, maybe trees are store props.
2011 catalog cover & pages 2-10 shows tree but not listed. Perhaps this is the tree Lisa found at YC.
Joann Fabrics,Target, Big Lots, Kirlands, A.C.Morre, Michaels, Lowes Home Improvement & Home Depot have had trees in the past.

I particular like these websites listed below.

Treetopia
www.**************/spooky-decorative-artificial-halloween-trees-s/9950.htm

Halloween projects
http://www.shelterness.com/series/awesome-diy-halloween-projects/

20 Cool Halloween Trees You Can Make
http://www.shelterness.com/20-cool-halloween-trees-you-can-make/


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Joann has a nice tree on the shelves now.


----------



## Lucy08

Just got back from Michael's, nothing I have to have! Looks like I am going to be saving tons of money not liking a thing anyone has. I am still holding out for HomeGoods.


----------



## Lucy08

Almost forgot, check your email! I had a 50% off one item coupon for Micahels!


----------



## Kitty

BB tree?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141729478462?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, thanks for those fun links today. Found a couple of projects that I think would be fun to make. And the Halloween tree with the two large skeletons in the tree was adorable! (Your last link, I think, scroll down through pictures.)

Kitty, yes, the tree you linked to above is the one Spookywolf linked to last night. Looks like the same manufacturer but the finish is different, not shiny black like the two or three YC trees I back collected. 

Lucy08, will check out the trees at Joann Fabric tonight.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Almost forgot, check your email! I had a 50% off one item coupon for Micahels!


I just posted this same thing for the Spooky Town thread. Guess I need to take another look at their trees while I'm there (if they even have any Halloween out yet!)


----------



## grim gravely

Stopped at Michaels last night and glad I waited. I almost used the 20% off coupon but that 50% off coupon is awesome.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Stopped at Michaels last night and glad I waited. I almost used the 20% off coupon but that 50% off coupon is awesome.


I got one in the regular mail today,too!


----------



## grandma lise

No Michaels coupon for me, BUT got one from the Michaels site. Printed two. One for today, and one for tomorrow. Hopefully they still have crows left.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm so glad you guys mentioned the Michaels coupon! I can't wait to go and see what they have out.

I'm dying for BBW to start putting out their fall stuff. I'd be happy to just get a fall soap!!


----------



## SalemWitch

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'm so glad you guys mentioned the Michaels coupon! I can't wait to go and see what they have out.
> 
> I'm dying for BBW to start putting out their fall stuff. I'd be happy to just get a fall soap!!


I just went to my BBW and they had the fall hand soaps for $3.50. [emoji316]. If you have a local store call.


----------



## BoneyFan

Lucy08 said:


> Almost forgot, check your email! I had a 50% off one item coupon for Micahels!


Thank you, thank you, thank you! I only had the 20% off. Mehhh. Now I just need my local Michaels to finish putting out their Halloween stuff. I wasn't too impressed with what I saw, but I'm also holding out hope for Home Goods. They just put one in last year and I couldn't get over all the fun Halloween stuff.


----------



## BoneyFan

CandyCornWitch said:


> I'm so glad you guys mentioned the Michaels coupon! I can't wait to go and see what they have out.
> 
> I'm dying for BBW to start putting out their fall stuff. I'd be happy to just get a fall soap!!


Yesss. I'm crazy about their fall scents. I like their fall candles more than YC's. (Oops, I'm in the Boney thread.)


----------



## happythenjaded

BoneyFan said:


> Yesss. I'm crazy about their fall scents. I like their fall candles more than YC's. (Oops, I'm in the Boney thread.)


Teehee-- totally agree !!


----------



## Spookywolf

I went to Michael's today. They were just starting to load shelves at my store. They have this tree which is a similar style of wire tree priced at $16.99, so with your 50% off you could get this for $8. There wasn't a measurement given anywhere and it was really hard for me to judge in the store, but it looked about 20-24" tall. Very easy to bend and pose how you like. I'm actually thinking about going back to buy this for my Hallmark Halloween ornaments.


----------



## Spookywolf

While I was at Michael's I also spied this. It reminded me a lot of the YC mansions. It's about as tall, but only half as wide, which would take up less room. I really liked the looks of it. I'm not 100% sure, but I think it was listed at $24.99.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

BoneyFan said:


> Yesss. I'm crazy about their fall scents. I like their fall candles more than YC's. (Oops, I'm in the Boney thread.)


Yesss, totally agree! I'm burning Caramel Pumpkin Swirl right now and it's so good! I love fall food scents and I don't think YC has quite gotten the hang of theirs like BBW has.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, last one. This one caught my eye and I actually gasped out loud. I'm afraid my pic won't do it justice, but I wanted this really bad. Unfortunately, I already had Spooky Town in hand to use the 50% off coupon for, so I'll have to make another trip tomorrow if I want it. It's priced at $24.99, so would be $12 with the coupon. It has a battery operated 3" wide LED pillar candle inside it and the image repeats on all four sides. Again, I'm bad at judging size in the store, but it looked about 12-15" tall. Bet this is a stunner lit up. So tempting...!


----------



## Lucy08

BoneyFan said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! I only had the 20% off. Mehhh. Now I just need my local Michaels to finish putting out their Halloween stuff. I wasn't too impressed with what I saw, but I'm also holding out hope for Home Goods. They just put one in last year and I couldn't get over all the fun Halloween stuff.


I have been in HomeGoods constantly checking. I won't admit how often......


----------



## Lucy08

BoneyFan said:


> Yesss. I'm crazy about their fall scents. I like their fall candles more than YC's. (Oops, I'm in the Boney thread.)


Last year was the first time I had ever tried their candles. Loved all the fall scents! Cannot wait to smell what's new this year!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, last one. This one caught my eye and I actually gasped out loud. I'm afraid my pic won't do it justice, but I wanted this really bad. Unfortunately, I already had Spooky Town in hand to use the 50% off coupon for, so I'll have to make another trip tomorrow if I want it. It's priced at $24.99, so would be $12 with the coupon. It has a battery operated 3" wide LED taper candle inside it and the image repeats on all four sides. Again, I'm bad at judging size in the store, but it looked about 12-15" tall. Bet this is a stunner lit up. So tempting...!
> 
> View attachment 246777


I picked up one...i love it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Last year was the first time I had ever tried their candles. Loved all the fall scents! Cannot wait to smell what's new this year!


Lucy, you and I should be neighbors - we agree on almost everything, LOL!  I just got into B&BW candles last year as well and became an instant convert. Love their fall candles. I want to check out all their new pumpkin scents. Can't wait to get another brown wax Leaves candle too.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, last one. This one caught my eye and I actually gasped out loud. I'm afraid my pic won't do it justice, but I wanted this really bad. Unfortunately, I already had Spooky Town in hand to use the 50% off coupon for, so I'll have to make another trip tomorrow if I want it. It's priced at $24.99, so would be $12 with the coupon. It has a battery operated 3" wide LED pillar candle inside it and the image repeats on all four sides. Again, I'm bad at judging size in the store, but it looked about 12-15" tall. Bet this is a stunner lit up. So tempting...!
> 
> View attachment 246777


I saw this listed on another page and loved it. It didn't say where it was from. Now I know, thanks!


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> I picked up one...i love it.


This one called out to me very loudly.  I was wondering about the LED candle. Is it more on the white or yellow side and does it flicker? I think I've got another Michael's trip in my near future!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Lucy, you and I should be neighbors - we agree on almost everything, LOL!  I just got into B&BW candles last year as well and became an instant convert. Love their fall candles. I want to check out all their new pumpkin scents. Can't wait to get another brown wax Leaves candle too.


I don't think we tried Leaves. I did order Sweater Weather completely blind last year off or recommendations here. I can't wait to get another one this year!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> This one called out to me very loudly.  I was wondering about the LED candle. Is it more on the white or yellow side and does it flicker? I think I've got another Michael's trip in my near future!


You guys are a bad influence on me!!! I saw this today and didn't even give it a second thought. Now that I know it lights up, back to Michales I go!!!


----------



## grim gravely

Since we are talking Bath & Body Works, I stopped there tonight and they had half of their fall candles out. They weren't part of the $12 sale but a lot of the returning favorites were out. The new candles (Pumpkin Pie, Porchside Pumpkin, ect) will be out during the August 3rd floor set. I'm excited for these to go on sale.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I don't think we tried Leaves. I did order Sweater Weather completely blind last year off or recommendations here. I can't wait to get another one this year!!!


I bought a sweater weather last year but didn't get to keep it long. My son came over and "borrowed" it for his apartment!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Since we are talking Bath & Body Works, I stopped there tonight and they had half of their fall candles out. They weren't part of the $12 sale but a lot of the returning favorites were out. The new candles (Pumpkin Pie, Porchside Pumpkin, ect) will be out during the August 3rd floor set. I'm excited for these to go on sale.


No way!!! Thanks so much for the heads up! I know where I will be next week!


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks Spooky.... Now I have to stop by Michaels, lol !!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Thanks Spooky.... Now I have to stop by Michaels, lol !!


Thank goodness I have another 50% coupon. I used one today on the spooky town clown. No, I am not a spooky town collector but had my youngest with me and he is obsessed with creepy clowns.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> No way!!! Thanks so much for the heads up! I know where I will be next week!


I was excited to see all the returning favorites out already. Most of them smell as string as they were last year so that's a good sign. I was a little nervous that I didn't see Pumpkin Caramel Latte but only half the candles were out. If your out and about checking out the new candles, tell me if you think Vanilla Pumpkin m smells different this year. It still smells good but less spicy this year.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I was excited to see all the returning favorites out already. Most of them smell as string as they were last year so that's a good sign. I was a little nervous that I didn't see Pumpkin Caramel Latte but only half the candles were out. If your out and about checking out the new candles, tell me if you think Vanilla Pumpkin m smells different this year. It still smells good but less spicy this year.


I am still hoarding a pumpkin caramel latte from last year, one of my favorites. My other favorite was the pumpkin cider (can't remember it's exact name) that wasn't very popular around here. I think I tried the vanilla pumpkin (marshmallow???) last year and returned it, it had no scent at all once lit.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Okay, not to beat a ceramic cat, but is anyone else baffled by Sophia? Although I know they have headed off in 50 different directions this year, it just doesn't look like YC to me--at all... I would start by pointing out the paint job is awful, but then again...


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> I am still hoarding a pumpkin caramel latte from last year, one of my favorites. My other favorite was the pumpkin cider (can't remember it's exact name) that wasn't very popular around here. I think I tried the vanilla pumpkin (marshmallow???) last year and returned it, it had no scent at all once lit.


I still have one from last year that I'm hoarding too. I did find three at White Barn during SAS but one bought one. I should have just got all three for the 75% off and when I went back they were sold out. I did pick up two more Heirloom Pumpkin candles at 75% off just in case rumors are true that it's not returning this year.


----------



## Lucy08

E


AbsyntheMinded said:


> View attachment 246783
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, not to beat a ceramic cat, but is anyone else baffled by Sophia? Although I know they have headed off in 50 different directions this year, it just doesn't look like YC to me--at all... I would start by pointing out the paint job is awful, but then again...


Apologies in advance to the people who love this..... No it does not look like YC, it looks like something you would find at Big Lots. Or at a paint it yourself place. It's just bizarre and just doesn't fit. Maybe it's a hoax and really not YC??? How in the world does the seller already have four in possession??? Someone should message the seller.....


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I still have one from last year that I'm hoarding too. I did find three at White Barn during SAS but one bought one. I should have just got all three for the 75% off and when I went back they were sold out. I did pick up two more Heirloom Pumpkin candles at 75% off just in case rumors are true that it's not returning this year.


Oh you lucky duck!!!!!! And for shame not buying all three! LOL! No white barn here, I don't even know where the closet one would even be!


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Oh you lucky duck!!!!!! And for shame not buying all three! LOL! No white barn here, I don't even know where the closet one would even be!


White Barn isn't that close, it's 45 minutes away and in a busy mall that I dread going to. lol
I only visit White Barn when I know there is a exclusive I have to get or there is a clearance table going on. They don't accept Bath & Body Works coupons so I don't go there unless it's something very good.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

I agree Sophia is a departure, but maybe once we see the whole collection together, it'll make sense and there'll be some cohesion (at least I hope!)

Also, appreciate keeping this thread on topic of all things Yankee Candle. Discussions of various Halloween candle/home fragrance-related things can be had in this thread. Thanks guys - I have a feeling once the 29th comes, this thread will be flying with all the YC goodness!


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> E
> 
> Apologies in advance to the people who love this..... No it does not look like YC, it looks like something you would find at Big Lots. Or at a paint it yourself place. It's just bizarre and just doesn't fit. Maybe it's a hoax and really not YC??? How in the world does the seller already have four in possession??? Someone should message the seller.....


My first though was...is that a piggy bank?  The paint kind of throw me off.
I do love the luminating jack-o-lantern and wish they would release a luminating jack-o-lantern scenterpiece. Maybe I would purchase my first Scenterpiece...is it a vase or is it grandmother's ashes.


----------



## grandma lise

AbsyntheMinded, I'm not drawn to the Sophia design, though I do like the features on the jack-o-lantern. I'm looking forward to seeing how Pumpkin Muffin displays it. There have been so many times when I've not liked a theme as described, until I see it displayed. All that matters is whether or not the person who designs the display around the piece likes it.


----------



## Spookywolf

AbsyntheMinded said:


> View attachment 246783
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, not to beat a ceramic cat, but is anyone else baffled by Sophia? Although I know they have headed off in 50 different directions this year, it just doesn't look like YC to me--at all... I would start by pointing out the paint job is awful, but then again...


I never even noticed the paint until you mentioned it. There are definite paint chips on the bottom base the cat is standing on, especially by the pumpkin. Yikes. Makes me nervous for the paint quality we're going to see on this year's pieces.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

I actually think she is pretty cute, I am just confuddled by her because she doesn't look like what I am used to seeing from YC. I am also wondering how they got her so early???

Anywho, Pumpkin is brilliant and I am sure she has something great in store for Sophia!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> I went to Michael's today. They were just starting to load shelves at my store. They have this tree which is a similar style of wire tree priced at $16.99, so with your 50% off you could get this for $8. There wasn't a measurement given anywhere and it was really hard for me to judge in the store, but it looked about 20-24" tall. Very easy to bend and pose how you like. I'm actually thinking about going back to buy this for my Hallmark Halloween ornaments.
> 
> View attachment 246775


Oooh, I glanced at the tree tonight while at Michaels but didn't notice the spider webs. I like. I'm going to take a second look tomorrow when I go back for my third crow. I liked the witch lantern too. Need to bring a battery operated tea light, find a dark corner, and light it.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, last one. This one caught my eye and I actually gasped out loud. I'm afraid my pic won't do it justice, but I wanted this really bad. Unfortunately, I already had Spooky Town in hand to use the 50% off coupon for, so I'll have to make another trip tomorrow if I want it. It's priced at $24.99, so would be $12 with the coupon. It has a battery operated 3" wide LED pillar candle inside it and the image repeats on all four sides. Again, I'm bad at judging size in the store, but it looked about 12-15" tall. Bet this is a stunner lit up. So tempting...!
> 
> View attachment 246777


Oh nooo, I might need this too haha.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Oooh, I glanced at the tree tonight while at Michaels but didn't notice the spider webs. I like. I'm going to take a second look tomorrow when I go back for my third crow. I liked the witch lantern too. Need to bring a battery operated tea light, find a dark corner, and light it.


The lantern comes with an LED candle already in it, Lisa. I'm waiting to hear back from wickedwillingwench if she's had a chance to put batteries in hers yet. I'd like to know what color light (yellow, white) it has and if the candle flame flickers or not. And my store had the the trees all smooshed together on the bottom shelf. They look so much better when you take a minute and "fluff" them out a bit. I can't stand it... I'm getting the lantern AND a tree!  Coupons are only good through Friday, so they may be seeing me in and out of the store for several visits per day!


----------



## Kitty

Love Never Dies Love Is Forever


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kitty said:


> Love Never Dies Love Is Forever
> 
> View attachment 246794


ok, where did that come from???? i NEED that!


----------



## Succub'Oz

What is the retail supposed to be on that cat??? I'm kinda loving it!! And am I the only one that wishes Boney Bunch would do Wizard of Oz? I've seen some of their other fairy tale pieces in the past and I think Oz would be super cool!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it is definitely an amber glow


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh and the candle flickers.


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> it is definitely an amber glow


OMG, that looks even better than I had hoped for!! Thanks for posting the pic, WWW. I'm going to Michael's straight after work today to snatch one with my coupon.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Yeah, i love it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I actually think she is pretty cute, I am just confuddled by her because she doesn't look like what I am used to seeing from YC. I am also wondering how they got her so early???
> 
> Anywho, Pumpkin is brilliant and I am sure she has something great in store for Sophia!


Lisa and AbsyntheMinded, I really appreciate your vote of confidence regarding Sophia!  I have to say, though, that I don't see yet how she can be displayed in a more traditional Halloween theme. I have some Halloween porcelain dolls, etc., that I think she may be suited for. But, we all know she is cutesy, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Love Never Dies Love Is Forever
> 
> View attachment 246794


Me too! Me too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For those of you going to Michaels today or tomorrow, if you could please take pictures and post them, I would really appreciate it. I have seen some of the items on BBL's FB page. Michaels is almost an hour for me, and I will only be able to use the coupon one time, unless I can persuade the cashier to empathize with my long distance plight, and allow me to use two. I really don't want to drive all that way and come home empty handed.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, with regards to Sophia, I had an epiphany yesterday. I think she is YC's attempt at naming a cat, like PartyLite did with Diva. If you look at some of PartyLite's cats, you will see a resemblance. There truly is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## SalemWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Also, with regards to Sophia, I had an epiphany yesterday. I think she is YC's attempt at naming a cat, like PartyLite did with Diva. If you look at some of PartyLite's cats, you will see a resemblance. There truly is nothing new under the sun.


I don't like the added name Sophia to the collar. The only reason I would buy a cat piece is to represent my cat. My cat is male, and not named Sophia. So I won't be buying.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> I don't like the added name Sophia to the collar. The only reason I would buy a cat piece is to represent my cat. My cat is male, and not named Sophia. So I won't be buying.


I don't really understand the cat naming thing either. When PartyLite named Diva, I don't think her name is anywhere on the piece. Perhaps we will get more information, on how this name came about. It must be a special name to someone at YC. I don't guess they were thinking, that this name might not be a good fit for everyone. A blank tag would have been best.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoneyFan, did you break down and buy this? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YaNKEE-CaND...HIPPING-NEW-/252038807885?hash=item3aaeaf014d


----------



## BoneyFan

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> BoneyFan, did you break down and buy this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YaNKEE-CaND...HIPPING-NEW-/252038807885?hash=item3aaeaf014d


What can I say? The clean cotton votive won me over!


----------



## BoneyFan

You guys have me running to Michaels after work. Lol!


----------



## Mourning Glory

BoneyFan said:


> You guys have me running to Michaels after work. Lol!


I'm jealous. My nearest store is over an hour away and I'm in full garage sale mode til Sunday.


----------



## Kitty

Halloween Asylum sold out of the Love Never Dies - Love Is Forever tombstone before I could order it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kitty said:


> Halloween Asylum sold out of the Love Never Dies - Love Is Forever tombstone before I could order it.


*le sigh*...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Halloween Asylum sold out of the Love Never Dies - Love Is Forever tombstone before I could order it.


Kitty, was that this year, or a previous one?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I'm jealous. My nearest store is over an hour away and I'm in full garage sale mode til Sunday.


You are not alone! Forty-five minutes to an hour my way! Good luck with the garage sale; I hope it brings you lots of $$$, for all of your Halloween shopping!


----------



## Kitty

Listed on Halloween Asylum new coming soon 2015 Love Never Dies- Love Lasts Forever Tombstone sold out fast quickly, did not get price or other info.


----------



## Lucy08

BoneyFan said:


> You guys have me running to Michaels after work. Lol!


Got my lantern this afternoon! Very nice for $12!

Popped into Yankee while I was out, nothing new. Figured as much, but it didn't hurt to try. Also went and sniffed the candles at that other place.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

so, i bit the bullet and bought the Twilight tealight holder today....we love it. I actually like the 'backside' better but the front with it's silver screen makes me think of winter.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> Got my lantern this afternoon! Very nice for $12!
> 
> Popped into Yankee while I was out, nothing new. Figured as much, but it didn't hurt to try. Also went and sniffed the candles at that other place.


the 'expert' at YC said 'the party is usually...blah, blah, blah' and i'm thinking give me some REAL information...not crap i already know. I hate that YC store. LOL


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> the 'expert' at YC said 'the party is usually...blah, blah, blah' and i'm thinking give me some REAL information...not crap i already know. I hate that YC store. LOL


At this point I almost believe they know nothing.


----------



## BoneyFan

Spookywolf said:


> While I was at Michael's I also spied this. It reminded me a lot of the YC mansions. It's about as tall, but only half as wide, which would take up less room. I really liked the looks of it. I'm not 100% sure, but I think it was listed at $24.99.
> 
> View attachment 246776


I ended up picking this up today. It was listed 29.99 at my store, but I had the 50% off coupon.  Can't wait to set it up with my Boneys. I never bought any of the YC mansions so I think it is a great replacement.


----------



## grandma lise

BoneyFan said:


> I ended up picking this up today. It was listed 29.99 at my store, but I had the 50% off coupon.  Can't wait to set it up with my Boneys. I never bought any of the YC mansions so I think it is a great replacement.


BoneyFan, picked up my third crow today - (learned today that they're 40% off so could have gotten more). Took a good look at the haunted house. It has 2 tea lights on each of the three levels, a steal for $15, and a fine addition to BB displays. I really like it. Actually, there's a lot that I like at Michaels this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> BoneyFan, picked up my third crow today - (learned today that they're 40% off so could have gotten more). Took a good look at the haunted house. It has 2 tea lights on each of the three levels, a steal for $15, and a fine addition to BB displays. I really like it. Actually, there's a lot that I like at Michaels this year.


Me too! I was very impressed with Michael's Halloween items this year so far. My store is still in the process of getting things out and stocking (come on already! ) and there are still empty shelves waiting. I got my witch lantern today - yay! - and another figure for my Spooky Town. My lame store had the entire display turned off, so my son (dragged there for the sole purpose of using two coupons! ) found the hidden circuit breaker on the display and turned it on, which immediately started every piece whirring and chirping. Two women passed by and gave me and my son a dirty look and one said to the other in a very loud and demeaning tone that, "I can't_ believe_ they have their Halloween out already!" I felt like yelling back a famous one-liner from another of our BB thread folks, "Yeah, well they'll have their Christmas out in about three weeks!" But I refrained. Lord, Grant me patience for the Non-Halloween, narrow-minded. Amen.


----------



## grim gravely

A few days ago we discussed the online exclusives at Yankee Candle and stores letting you order online exclusives at the store. I stopped at the store tonight and the manager told me that they are encouraging people to order online exclusives at the store because the store does get the credit for the sale. The only negative about the exclusives is that people aren't able to see the product in person and stores have been having a lot of returns on online exclusives. The exclusives are a big headache for stores because of the high volume of returns.


----------



## Jezebelle

Hi folks! 

I can't wait till this years YC release, but it too am bummed it's 3 weeks later! My local YC closed earlier this year, so I'll be doing my shopping online. The closest retail store is 20 miles away now.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, there's two smaller, four sided illuminaries that coordinate with the Witches Lantern: one features the flying witch image, the other a cemetery. They're $5.99 each. 

BoneyFan, I went back to Michaels and bought the haunted house. Here it is, with three of the six tealights lit... 















I like it a lot. This piece is designed for battery operated tea lights, but tea lights are fine so long as you use metal cups only - (plastic cups will melt). What I learned is that the heat from the middle two tea lights completely liquifies the top two tea lights, and then the flame, overwhelmed by the liquified wax, goes out. So, undeterred, I decided to only light three of the tea lights, and, it worked. I'm a happy girl...


----------



## grandma lise

Jezebelle said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I can't wait till this years YC release, but it too am bummed it's 3 weeks later! My local YC closed earlier this year, so I'll be doing my shopping online. The closest retail store is 20 miles away now.


Jezebelle, we lost our store too. My closest YC store is now an hour an a half away. I may buy on Ebay this year, later in the season. Not sure. Still thinking about it.


----------



## Jezebelle

Wow, how sad though! I always liked going into the stores & seeing the YC halloween collection in person to judge what I felt was worth it to buy. Our hallmark closed in 2012 I think, the employee there said it was lack of sales to keep the mall location. Anyone else on here lose their retail stores? 

I went to the flagship store in MA last year in October, they had a huge halloween room I think I posted pics of back then. I might be doing that again this year to hit up the discount room.


----------



## DarkSecret

Just want to rant a bit before I start work, I know probably no one is out and about right now on this site,but I have to share my experience with YC online. Tuesday morning I was on their site and saw that the Silhouette jar holder was available, it did state "low stock" so I ordered very early in the morning. A few on this site had said it was very pretty lit up, and I thought it would be nice for fall. I got an immediately confirmation. Well 8 hours later I got an email stating it was not available and my order was cancelled. Okay, I know it happens, however when I went to their site it still stated it was "low stock". Even when I checked this morning it still says "low stock" . Well Tuesday night I did a live chat with "Jess" and she/he blamed the IT guys. Now this jar holder was not a "must have" for me I just thought it was pretty, but you see where I am going with this. I am making my Boney Bunch/Halloween plans and I WAS going to buy a few things online. Do I dare now? Suppose I order something the morning of the 29th, get a confirmation and then 8 hours later am told they are sold out and can't fill my order, after I have passed these items up at the preview party. I just don't know, this has thrown a wrench into my plans. I was going to order the two graveyard pieces online, as WeenBaby states boxes! boxes! And those two pieces I wouldn't have to necessarily inspect because I assume they are resin. Now I just don't know, I hope YC gets it together before the 29th!


----------



## DarkSecret

On a positive note, I really love everyone's purchases at Michaels.Thanks for sharing the photos! I printed out the 50% coupon, so I hope to get there by Friday.


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> Just want to rant a bit before I start work, I know probably no one is out and about right now on this site,but I have to share my experience with YC online. Tuesday morning I was on their site and saw that the Silhouette jar holder was available, it did state "low stock" so I ordered very early in the morning. A few on this site had said it was very pretty lit up, and I thought it would be nice for fall. I got an immediately confirmation. Well 8 hours later I got an email stating it was not available and my order was cancelled. Okay, I know it happens, however when I went to their site it still stated it was "low stock". Even when I checked this morning it still says "low stock" . Well Tuesday night I did a live chat with "Jess" and she/he blamed the IT guys. Now this jar holder was not a "must have" for me I just thought it was pretty, but you see where I am going with this. I am making my Boney Bunch/Halloween plans and I WAS going to buy a few things online. Do I dare now? Suppose I order something the morning of the 29th, get a confirmation and then 8 hours later am told they are sold out and can't fill my order, after I have passed these items up at the preview party. I just don't know, this has thrown a wrench into my plans. I was going to order the two graveyard pieces online, as WeenBaby states boxes! boxes! And those two pieces I wouldn't have to necessarily inspect because I assume they are resin. Now I just don't know, I hope YC gets it together before the 29th!


That just stinks!! If something is out of stock they should just say so. And ridiculous that they know it's an issue and haven't fixed it yet. Boney ordering will be interesting....


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> That just stinks!! If something is out of stock they should just say so. And ridiculous that they know it's an issue and haven't fixed it yet. Boney ordering will be interesting....


Thanks for listening. I just think I am going to grab everything I really, really want on preview day. If I change my mind I can always return it. I just don't have any faith in YC at the moment.


----------



## Shadowbat

We were in our YC a couple days ago and was talking with 2 of the employees who recognize us as regulars and also know that I bring our girls to the preview party every year. They are very excited for The Witches Ball scene and said they have some big plans, again, for this years party. They asked my girls if they would dress up for it and they both immediately said yes. lol Our store always makes the event fun. Can't wait.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks for listening. I just think I am going to grab everything I really, really want on preview day. If I change my mind I can always return it. I just don't have any faith in YC at the moment.


DarkSecret, sadly, this is nothing new with YC.  It has already happened to me once this year, and it is bound to happen again. All that I can say, is wait up during the night for the Boney launch. Ordering first, you will get your items. After that is anyone's guess. By the way, if you try to order the holder again, believe it or not, there is a chance you could still get it. I know it sounds insane, but it does happen like that. 

Meanwhile, I want to mention to all of us Boney lovers, to please make sure to check your pieces well upon arrival, or after purchase in store. While we all know that Boneys can have paint problems, I have also discovered that at times, mistakes will have been covered up on top of the piece after it has been fired. Look for any paint over glazed parts that is matte; that is a number one indication of something you don't want that lies beneath. This has happened to me twice this year with pieces purchased on eBay. The sellers truly do not know that the pieces are not supposed to be like this, and that they are sloppy attempts by the factory to cover up big mistakes. I have not penalized them, and have decided to fix the issues myself. 

Also, last year I received a 2013 Bride & Groom with an actual break, that had been glued back on, and then sloppily recovered by more paint. They did such a shoddy job, I immediately spotted it. Again, no glaze over the top of the "repair." I will try to get a picture of that one today, and post it here later. I still have the piece, as the seller sent me a replacement, without asking me to send this one back. 

We all know that quality control with YC is sketchy at best, so we have to take it upon ourselves to do someone else's job. At these prices, we do not need to settle for defective Boneys, passed off as prime pieces!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, DarkSecret, ordering ANYTHING from YC is a gamble. Whether resin, metal, glass or ceramic, inspect, Inspect, INSPECT! There is a reason Lisa previews the ones she buys on eBay, and I am beginning to do the same thing too. Of course, it hasn't really worked well for me with the botched "repairs" on two of the pieces I have ordered this year. But, sadly, not everything shows up in photos.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> A few days ago we discussed the online exclusives at Yankee Candle and stores letting you order online exclusives at the store. I stopped at the store tonight and the manager told me that they are encouraging people to order online exclusives at the store because the store does get the credit for the sale. The only negative about the exclusives is that people aren't able to see the product in person and stores have been having a lot of returns on online exclusives. The exclusives are a big headache for stores because of the high volume of returns.


Good to know the stores will get credit, as they usually wave the shipping fees. However, this year I'm wondering about the inventory situation with having the release so much later and more than likely no second shipment to fall back on. I'm wondering if I wait until I go to the party first, then some items might just be sold out by the time I ask them to place the online orders. I think I'd almost rather eat the shipping cost and order the online exclusives the night before to ensure I get what I want. I'm also debating on ordering my must-haves online the night before. Would it be bad to also buy them at the store the next day and then return the duplicates if that happens? What to do, what to do...


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Good to know the stores will get credit, as they usually wave the shipping fees. However, this year I'm wondering about the inventory situation with having the release so much later and more than likely no second shipment to fall back on. I'm wondering if I wait until I go to the party first, then some items might just be sold out by the time I ask them to place the online orders. I think I'd almost rather eat the shipping cost and order the online exclusives the night before to ensure I get what I want. I'm also debating on ordering my must-haves online the night before. Would it be bad to also buy them at the store the next day and then return the duplicates if that happens? What to do, what to do...


I am for sure ordering the online exclusives the second they pop up on the web site. Bet most of them are gone by the time the stores open that morning. Good idea ordering a second of everything at the store. That will give you two to choose from on the online exclusives. Heck, I may just order two online any ways....


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks for listening. I just think I am going to grab everything I really, really want on preview day. If I change my mind I can always return it. I just don't have any faith in YC at the moment.


That is always my plan. I get what my must haves and even grab the pieces I am unsure about. You can always return later! Also, regarding the piece you just tried ordering, call your local store and see if they can call you when they get on in stock??


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, there's two smaller, four sided illuminaries that coordinate with the Witches Lantern: one features the flying witch image, the other a cemetery. They're $5.99 each.
> 
> BoneyFan, I went back to Michaels and bought the haunted house. Here it is, with three of the six tealights lit...
> 
> View attachment 246865
> View attachment 246866
> 
> 
> I like it a lot. This piece is designed for battery operated tea lights, but tea lights are fine so long as you use metal cups only - (plastic cups will melt). What I learned is that the heat from the middle two tea lights completely liquifies the top two tea lights, and then the flame, overwhelmed by the liquified wax, goes out. So, undeterred, I decided to only light three of the tea lights, and, it worked. I'm a happy girl...


Oh drat it, now I want that!  I'm another one that has yet to buy a YC mansion, but this one is more compact for my space issues and the price is definitely right! I love the look of the alternating rows of candles and would use that trick as well (thanks for sharing the tip!) And I didn't see the smaller lanterns, but they were still in the process of stocking, so those might not have come out yet. Would love to see them. We have 2 days left on the 50% off coupon, which means 2 items left to buy...!


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> DarkSecret, sadly, this is nothing new with YC.  It has already happened to me once this year, and it is bound to happen again. All that I can say, is wait up during the night for the Boney launch. Ordering first, you will get your items. After that is anyone's guess. By the way, if you try to order the holder again, believe it or not, there is a chance you could still get it. I know it sounds insane, but it does happen like that.
> 
> Meanwhile, I want to mention to all of us Boney lovers, to please make sure to check your pieces well upon arrival, or after purchase in store. While we all know that Boneys can have paint problems, I have also discovered that at times, mistakes will have been covered up on top of the piece after it has been fired. Look for any paint over glazed parts that is matte; that is a number one indication of something you don't want that lies beneath. This has happened to me twice this year with pieces purchased on eBay. The sellers truly do not know that the pieces are not supposed to be like this, and that they are sloppy attempts by the factory to cover up big mistakes. I have not penalized them, and have decided to fix the issues myself.
> 
> Also, last year I received a 2013 Bride & Groom with an actual break, that had been glued back on, and then sloppily recovered by more paint. They did such a shoddy job, I immediately spotted it. Again, no glaze over the top of the "repair." I will try to get a picture of that one today, and post it here later. I still have the piece, as the seller sent me a replacement, without asking me to send this one back.
> 
> We all know that quality control with YC is sketchy at best, so we have to take it upon ourselves to do someone else's job. At these prices, we do not need to settle for defective Boneys, passed off as prime pieces!


Thanks for the words of encouragement Pumpkin Muffin. You are so right about the flaws, I didn't find a flaw on my King Kong baby until I almost cut my finger on it. It was a chip that had been painted over, didn't see it when I first examined it. I know my daughter is going with me to the preview. I'm hoping one of my sons can go. My children have been well trained to spot flaws! Looks as though I will be sitting up all night to submit an on-line order. But I'll at least have you all here at the forum to keep me company!


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> That is always my plan. I get what o want a that esoteric and even grab the pieces I am unsure about. You can always return later! Also, regarding row piece you just tried ordering, call your local store and see if they can call you when they get on in stock??


That is a good idea Lucy, my local store has a new manager, and he seems to be helpful. Maybe I'll go by and talk with him. Last time I was in there about a week ago, they had the big silhouette piece, but I really wanted the jar holder. OBTW this guy also told me that the new candle scent, is it Black Magic or something like that, smells like the old scent Autumn Lodge. He says it is an outdoorsy, smoky scent. Don't remember Autumn Lodge, so it may not be something I would like.


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> That is a good idea Lucy, my local store has a new manager, and he seems to be helpful. Maybe I'll go by and talk with him. Last time I was in there about a week ago, they had the big silhouette piece, but I really wanted the jar holder. OBTW this guy also told me that the new candle scent, is it Black Magic or something like that, smells like the old scent Autumn Lodge. He says it is an outdoorsy, smoky scent. Don't remember Autumn Lodge, so it may not be something I would like.


We need a new Halloween fragrance, so I'm looking forward to trying that one. I don't think I've ever smelled Autumn Lodge. Wonder how close it is to Mountain Lodge? I usually buy ML for my son's apartment because it's his favorite. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> We need a new Halloween fragrance, so I'm looking forward to trying that one. I don't think I've ever smelled Autumn Lodge. Wonder how close it is to Mountain Lodge? I usually buy ML for my son's apartment because it's his favorite. I'll have to check that out.


Don't think I've ever tried ML either. Hmm, next time I go into the store to try to extract information, I'll have to go around and smell the candles I've missed! The only other thing this new guy told me was that there would definitely be enough witch boots to go around, which we already knew. I think as you stated before, I think if there are must haves on your list we better grab them fast, cause I'd say by mid September there won't be any re-stocks and some of this stuff is going to go quickly. I don't want to have to visit YC's website every few minutes a day like I did last year!


----------



## DarkSecret

Well if I didn't realize it before, I do now, YC reads this thread, the silhouette jar holder is now listed as "sold out". This morning when I checked it was still "low stock" a day after I was told it was sold out. Well if you all are reading this, we would like a coupon for August 29th!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well, if they ARE reading this, I will expect to see some new Aunt Hilda and victorian boneys next year. ALl they have to do to get new ideas is read these threads.


----------



## DarkSecret

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, if they ARE reading this, I will expect to see some new Aunt Hilda and victorian boneys next year. ALl they have to do to get new ideas is read these threads.


ME TOO! When I first heard the descriptions of this year's Bunch, I was disappointed. I didn't think I'd like any of them, of course, once I saw them I really liked most of them. But I would like more of the victorian ones or pirates! So maybe next year, fingers crossed!


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench, I miss the Boney Bunch's Victorian/Edwardian style so much. There's a return in that direction with this year's speakeasy theme, so happy about that.


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> I am for sure ordering the online exclusives the second they pop up on the web site. Bet most of them are gone by the time the stores open that morning. Good idea ordering a second of everything at the store. That will give you two to choose from on the online exclusives. Heck, I may just order two online any ways....


I was thinking of ordering three online of each, then returning two [giggle]... Not possible, but if I had a lot of money...


----------



## SalemWitch

grandma lise said:


> wickedwillingwench, I miss the Boney Bunch's Victorian/Edwardian style so much. There's a return in that direction with this year's speakeasy theme, so happy about that.


I don't care for the speakeasy theme. I was wishing for the Victorian style this year.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

If YC is listening- please give us classic Halloween character Boneys! I love the Victorian themed ones too. I just think Frank and the witch would be in good company with a vampire, mummy, more witches, ghosts... The sky's the limit with the classic Halloween theme!


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement Pumpkin Muffin. You are so right about the flaws, I didn't find a flaw on my King Kong baby until I almost cut my finger on it. It was a chip that had been painted over, didn't see it when I first examined it. I know my daughter is going with me to the preview. I'm hoping one of my sons can go. My children have been well trained to spot flaws! Looks as though I will be sitting up all night to submit an on-line order. But I'll at least have you all here at the forum to keep me company!


My husband and kids always go with me! My husband is in charge of picking up the pieces I want (as do I) and then we can compare. Kids are in charge of blocking the display if someone gets grabby.


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> That is a good idea Lucy, my local store has a new manager, and he seems to be helpful. Maybe I'll go by and talk with him. Last time I was in there about a week ago, they had the big silhouette piece, but I really wanted the jar holder. OBTW this guy also told me that the new candle scent, is it Black Magic or something like that, smells like the old scent Autumn Lodge. He says it is an outdoorsy, smoky scent. Don't remember Autumn Lodge, so it may not be something I would like.


Pardon my typos there, yikes! 

I don't remember Autumn Lodge either, it would be nice to have a black candle that actually smells good. Seriously, pop by your store and tell them what you are looking for. I am positive they will hold it and call you.


----------



## Lucy08

SalemWitch said:


> I don't care for the speakeasy theme. I was wishing for the Victorian style this year.


Totally agree! Don't get me wrong, there are a few peices I want. But, they almost don't go with any of the ones I already have. In a way it's nice to have a theme, but at the same time I wish there was a little bit more variety. I could totally change my tune once I see them in person, tho.


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> My husband and kids always go with me! My husband is in charge of picking up the pieces I want (as do I) and then we can compare. Kids are in charge of blocking the display if someone gets grabby.


Gotta laugh out this one Lucy!


----------



## grandma lise

CandyCornWitch said:


> If YC is listening- please give us classic Halloween character Boneys! I love the Victorian themed ones too. I just think Frank and the witch would be in good company with a vampire, mummy, more witches, ghosts... The sky's the limit with the classic Halloween theme!


That would fit in well with the Halloween carnival theme I've been building in my head for years. All I'd add is that I would want them to have a Victorian/Edwardian look to them. Also, I'd like to see more BB children.


----------



## grandma lise

When I think about the Boney Bunch collection, I like to think of it as a small village from year's past. The speakeasy theme adds to that world, well, in my mind at least. There were pieces that I liked from last year's collection - (the bird plane immediately comes to mind) - but I like this year's collection so much more.


----------



## Kitty

Last year at local YC we could only use one $20 off $45 a day, new manger is checking for the "rules" this year. I had gift card & rewards vouchers to help but can not afford to do that again. I may just order online, pay $5 shipping for each order & still come out better. I have to wear a leg brace & do not feel getting knocked over, may be I'll take my cane for combat, [email protected]#$%^&*Z!


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> Last year at local YC we could only use one $20 off $45 a day, new manger is checking for the "rules" this year. I had gift card & rewards vouchers to help but can not afford to do that again. I may just order online, pay $5 shipping for each order & still come out better. I have to wear a leg brace & do not feel getting knocked over, may be I'll take my cane for combat, [email protected]#$%^&*Z!


Kitty, at our YC store, the district managers seemed to have a lot of influence regarding coupon use. If you do decide to go to the party, I think it's worth a call to the store the day before to ask how we'll be able to use coupons for the party. Even though we often don't see coupons until the morning of the party, the coupon policy in general applies to all coupons. 

Many, many years ago, when I was very pregnant, someone pushed me as my husband and I were entering a movie theater. My inner "mama bear" kicked in. Surprised I didn't punch him. A cane would have worked too.


----------



## Madjoodie

DarkSecret said:


> Just want to rant a bit before I start work, I know probably no one is out and about right now on this site,but I have to share my experience with YC online. Tuesday morning I was on their site and saw that the Silhouette jar holder was available, it did state "low stock" so I ordered very early in the morning. A few on this site had said it was very pretty lit up, and I thought it would be nice for fall. I got an immediately confirmation. Well 8 hours later I got an email stating it was not available and my order was cancelled. Okay, I know it happens, however when I went to their site it still stated it was "low stock". Even when I checked this morning it still says "low stock" . Well Tuesday night I did a live chat with "Jess" and she/he blamed the IT guys. Now this jar holder was not a "must have" for me I just thought it was pretty, but you see where I am going with this. I am making my Boney Bunch/Halloween plans and I WAS going to buy a few things online. Do I dare now? Suppose I order something the morning of the 29th, get a confirmation and then 8 hours later am told they are sold out and can't fill my order, after I have passed these items up at the preview party. I just don't know, this has thrown a wrench into my plans. I was going to order the two graveyard pieces online, as WeenBaby states boxes! boxes! And those two pieces I wouldn't have to necessarily inspect because I assume they are resin. Now I just don't know, I hope YC gets it together before the 29th!


DarkSecret, I feel your pain re the Twilight Silhouette jar holder. That in stock, out of stock game started happening on Monday morning when I ordered it. I even talked YC chat into waiving shipping since I had just placed an order a few hours before. And then I get the cancellation email. And then on Tuesday, low stock showed up again as you noted. I sent a few strong words to the YC chat folks. Uugh.  They assured me the item is sold out (at least for now). On a happier note, I finally tracked down the jar holder in a store I was willing to drive to. 

But this low stock game happens all the time, and YC doesn't seem to care enough to fix it. I get orders cancelled at least a few times a year. If I order any Boneys online that say low stock, I am definitely going to grab a back-up at the preview party. At least for my must haves, because I just don't trust YC online.


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> BoneyFan, picked up my third crow today - (learned today that they're 40% off so could have gotten more). Took a good look at the haunted house. It has 2 tea lights on each of the three levels, a steal for $15, and a fine addition to BB displays. I really like it. Actually, there's a lot that I like at Michaels this year.


Wow, that Michaels haunted house is perfect for a BB display. Love this smaller size and you cannot beat the price. Thanks for posting the pics! 

If only I could go back in time and not buy the YC version. Maybe if I include some free tealights, I can unload my YC one on Ebay! 

P.S. Speaking of Ebay, I owe someone on this thread a big thank you. I was able to snatch that BBW luminary house with the ghost, after I saw the link here. I missed out on buying that house a few years back, and can't wait to work it into a new BB display this year. So thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I can't believe that people would push other people (movie theater, YC, or otherwise), especially when pregnant or recovering!! That kind of thing makes me scared to go to preview parties because you shouldn't have to worry about other people not only invading your personal space but potentially injuring you. I think I told you guys already, but one year I was one of the first people in and got completely trapped between the table and the window and no one would let me out. Luckily I had a basket with me. 

On a positive note, I was just at BBW today and they had fall soaps and fall candles! The soaps are on sale for $4 a piece and the candles are full price. I got 8 soaps and used a $10 off of $30 coupon and then 3 fall wallflowers at $3.50 a piece and used my free item coupon to get a shower gel. I know this isn't BB related, but if you're interested in seeing what they look like I can post a picture with my Boneys modeling the new fragrances lol.


----------



## Jezebelle

I want to see a pic of the Boneys with the fragrances!


----------



## Lucy08

My store usually pretty tame. They did get sneaky a couple years ago and open a half hour early. I was furios!!! That was the year with the tart warmer give away. Last year we were the only ones waiting for the doors to open!


----------



## Jezebelle

I went to my store I had in person in 2013, there were 35 people ahead of me at 8am! It was nearly a riot when the doors opened, and it don't like pushy folks very much. I got what I wanted back in 2013, but I am not a massive BB collector, I just get what figures seem "me", which is Boneys that are animal related, etc.. Last year, I just shopped online for the release. This year, I think I'll be going for the animals & for the saloon folks. That cat tart warmer in the gold and black is my style too!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I guess my store is one of the biggest in the U.S. so there are always about 30-40 people in line before opening. Every year I've been the second or third person in line. I wish there were less people! I'm pretty sure I'll just be ordering online because the party is later in the year and I'll be back from vacation and sleeping in on a Saturday.

I will upload soap and wallflower pics (with Boneys!) when I get home tonight. I tried to right now but my computer is acting like it's never seen my phone before.


----------



## BoneyFan

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, there's two smaller, four sided illuminaries that coordinate with the Witches Lantern: one features the flying witch image, the other a cemetery. They're $5.99 each.
> 
> BoneyFan, I went back to Michaels and bought the haunted house. Here it is, with three of the six tealights lit...
> 
> View attachment 246865
> View attachment 246866
> 
> 
> I like it a lot. This piece is designed for battery operated tea lights, but tea lights are fine so long as you use metal cups only - (plastic cups will melt). What I learned is that the heat from the middle two tea lights completely liquifies the top two tea lights, and then the flame, overwhelmed by the liquified wax, goes out. So, undeterred, I decided to only light three of the tea lights, and, it worked. I'm a happy girl...


Oooh, I haven't tested mine out yet, but it looks really good with just 3 lit!


----------



## DarkSecret

Madjoodie said:


> DarkSecret, I feel your pain re the Twilight Silhouette jar holder. That in stock, out of stock game started happening on Monday morning when I ordered it. I even talked YC chat into waiving shipping since I had just placed an order a few hours before. And then I get the cancellation email. And then on Tuesday, low stock showed up again as you noted. I sent a few strong words to the YC chat folks. Uugh.  They assured me the item is sold out (at least for now). On a happier note, I finally tracked down the jar holder in a store I was willing to drive to.
> 
> But this low stock game happens all the time, and YC doesn't seem to care enough to fix it. I get orders cancelled at least a few times a year. If I order any Boneys online that say low stock, I am definitely going to grab a back-up at the preview party. At least for my must haves, because I just don't trust YC online.



I'm with you Madjoodie, I am not taking any chances. I'll grab what I can at the preview. I might also order online, compare paint jobs and keep what I like. I just don't want to get home and find out my online order was cancelled when I could have grabbed some pieces at the store. I can always return any extras. But you wouldn't think it would take a day and a half to post on their website that something was sold out!


----------



## Mae

Whew. I'm late to the party this year and it has taken me 3 days to get everything read. Thank you Haddenfield for the pictures. I'm not sure how I feel about this year's collection. I think this will be the first year since Bonsey came out that I haven't gotten him. He's just...weird.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I hope the pictures turn out ok! I was so happy to see fall creeping in. I was tempted to get candles but held back bc they're still full price.


----------



## sanura03

Ok guys.

I hope you don't think I've been replaced by a lizard person impersonating me. I'm pretty sure my husband will think so when he gets home, buuut, I think I've officially reached Boney Critical Mass.
I've got a lot going on this month and since my husband's pay fluctuates so much while he's deployed it's less than I was thinking it would be so I'm not going to be getting the full line up this year.
Not only that, but I think it's time to be honest with myself and sell off some of the Boneys that I bought that I didn't love just so I could have everything.
Storing and unstoring them involves not only boxing and unboxing them, but also many many trips up and down a 15 foot ladder, so I think if I had less I would enjoy them more because they've turned into kind of a chore.
So. I've cobbled together a list of Boneys that I want to re-home to someone who will love them more than I. I wanted to give you guys the first crack at them. (And not just because I'm scared of selling on Ebay haha.) I'm trying to make them super reasonably priced (especially because shipping is outrageous nowadays.) 
I'm going to create a separate thread in the buying / selling category and link to it from here. Dear lurkers, I feel you, because I usually lurk on most forums, but I know that Ebay vultures also anonymously hang out here, so no hard feelings but I want to give the people that have already posted here a chance at them first, and then I'll turn it over to anybody and everybody.
Thanks guys! And don't worry, I'll still be getting a couple this year and for the forseeable future and stay here amongst you. Y'all can't get rid of me that easy


----------



## sanura03

Alrighty, here's the link:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-s...ee-candle-boney-bunch-pieces.html#post1767449


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> Ok guys.
> 
> I hope you don't think I've been replaced by a lizard person impersonating me. I'm pretty sure my husband will think so when he gets home, buuut, I think I've officially reached Boney Critical Mass.
> I've got a lot going on this month and since my husband's pay fluctuates so much while he's deployed it's less than I was thinking it would be so I'm not going to be getting the full line up this year.
> Not only that, but I think it's time to be honest with myself and sell off some of the Boneys that I bought that I didn't love just so I could have everything.
> Storing and unstoring them involves not only boxing and unboxing them, but also many many trips up and down a 15 foot ladder, so I think if I had less I would enjoy them more because they've turned into kind of a chore.
> So. I've cobbled together a list of Boneys that I want to re-home to someone who will love them more than I. I wanted to give you guys the first crack at them. (And not just because I'm scared of selling on Ebay haha.) I'm trying to make them super reasonably priced (especially because shipping is outrageous nowadays.)
> I'm going to create a separate thread in the buying / selling category and link to it from here. Dear lurkers, I feel you, because I usually lurk on most forums, but I know that Ebay vultures also anonymously hang out here, so no hard feelings but I want to give the people that have already posted here a chance at them first, and then I'll turn it over to anybody and everybody.
> Thanks guys! And don't worry, I'll still be getting a couple this year and for the forseeable future and stay here amongst you. Y'all can't get rid of me that easy


It's so easy to get caught up in all the excitement and end up with pieces you don't love. Hello $6 headless farmer I now wonder why I bought...... Best of luck, I hope you are able to sell all of them!!


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Ok guys.
> 
> I hope you don't think I've been replaced by a lizard person impersonating me. I'm pretty sure my husband will think so when he gets home, buuut, I think I've officially reached Boney Critical Mass.
> I've got a lot going on this month and since my husband's pay fluctuates so much while he's deployed it's less than I was thinking it would be so I'm not going to be getting the full line up this year.
> Not only that, but I think it's time to be honest with myself and sell off some of the Boneys that I bought that I didn't love just so I could have everything.
> Storing and unstoring them involves not only boxing and unboxing them, but also many many trips up and down a 15 foot ladder, so I think if I had less I would enjoy them more because they've turned into kind of a chore.
> So. I've cobbled together a list of Boneys that I want to re-home to someone who will love them more than I. I wanted to give you guys the first crack at them. (And not just because I'm scared of selling on Ebay haha.) I'm trying to make them super reasonably priced (especially because shipping is outrageous nowadays.)
> I'm going to create a separate thread in the buying / selling category and link to it from here. Dear lurkers, I feel you, because I usually lurk on most forums, but I know that Ebay vultures also anonymously hang out here, so no hard feelings but I want to give the people that have already posted here a chance at them first, and then I'll turn it over to anybody and everybody.
> Thanks guys! And don't worry, I'll still be getting a couple this year and for the forseeable future and stay here amongst you. Y'all can't get rid of me that easy


Sorry to see you downsizing your collecting. I looked at your list and hopefully those pieces find their way too good homes. I have so many pieces that I rotate every year but I'm not ready to downsize anytime soon. However, I'm not as excited about the Preview Party this year as I have been in past years. I have more fun walking into Yankee Candle a week or so later and examining all the pieces for the best paint job. I'm lucky enough to have a few Yankee Candle stores near me so I should be fine if I miss out on a certain piece. I'm just not into the long wait for the store to open and then forced grab whatever they have while the associates tell me they only have one or two of each piece (until the next crowd comes in and they restock from the back room  ) They never have any incentives for those of us that are there first thing in the morning as the "drawings" are always later in the morning. I'll still be there early in the morning grabbing my must have pieces but Yankee Candle hasn't had any surprises in store for us the last few years now. I have a feeling that there aren't going to be many rare pieces again this year but I'm not taking a chance on "tip or treat" selling out.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> Sorry to see you downsizing your collecting. I looked at your list and hopefully those pieces find their way too good homes. I have so many pieces that I rotate every year but I'm not ready to downsize anytime soon. However, I'm not as excited about the Preview Party this year as I have been in past years. I have more fun walking into Yankee Candle a week or so later and examining all the pieces for the best paint job. I'm lucky enough to have a few Yankee Candle stores near me so I should be fine if I miss out on a certain piece. I'm just not into the long wait for the store to open and then forced grab whatever they have while the associates tell me they only have one or two of each piece (until the next crowd comes in and they restock from the back room  ) They never have any incentives for those of us that are there first thing in the morning as the "drawings" are always later in the morning. I'll still be there early in the morning grabbing my must have pieces but Yankee Candle hasn't had any surprises in store for us the last few years now. I have a feeling that there aren't going to be many rare pieces again this year but I'm not taking a chance on "tip or treat" selling out.


Yes, I'll definitely still be getting 'tip or treat' and 'telebone' this year. And maaaybe the electric chair and the server tart warmer. I have to stay strong haha.


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03, it's not easy to downsize a collection. Hoping you'll find lots of good homes, and enjoy your collection more once it's manageable again. I keep thinking I'm going to do the same, but not ready. Eventually...

There isn't really that much to talk about until the YC Halloween catalog arrives. Perhaps this year we'll get it before the party. Wouldn't that be nice? 

Someone on another forum posted a skeleton bottle holder purchased at Michaels tonight. Have you seen this - (I missed it)... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wine-Bottle...culpture-Skeleton-Reclining-NEW-/360728631439 It's $30, so definitely would want to use that 50% off coupon!


----------



## grandma lise

[duplicate post removed]


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> sanura03, it's not easy to downsize a collection. Hoping you'll find lots of good homes, and enjoy your collection more once it's manageable again. I keep thinking I'm going to do the same, but not ready. Eventually...
> 
> There isn't really that much to talk about until the YC Halloween catalog arrives. Perhaps this year we'll get it before the party. Wouldn't that be nice?
> 
> Someone on another forum posted a skeleton bottle holder purchased at Michaels tonight. Have you seen this - (I missed it)... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wine-Bottle...culpture-Skeleton-Reclining-NEW-/360728631439 It's $30, so definitely would want to use that 50% off coupon!


It was a painful decision process haha, I just have to do it and not look back. 
I was in Michael's today. I caved and got the lantern with the coupon and also got a nice mercury glass pumpkin for ~$12.
I don't remember seeing that fella, but it looked like they were still only half set up.


----------



## sanura03

Oops, mine was a double post too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> It was a painful decision process haha, I just have to do it and not look back.
> I was in Michael's today. I caved and got the lantern with the coupon and also got a nice mercury glass pumpkin for ~$12.
> I don't remember seeing that fella, but it looked like they were still only half set up.


yeah, i had to buy him, too.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

YC confirmed the black kitty's name is Sofia on Twitter. Soooo looks like the one on eBay is legit with its terrible paint job.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Sorry to see you downsizing your collecting. I looked at your list and hopefully those pieces find their way too good homes. I have so many pieces that I rotate every year but I'm not ready to downsize anytime soon. However, I'm not as excited about the Preview Party this year as I have been in past years. I have more fun walking into Yankee Candle a week or so later and examining all the pieces for the best paint job. I'm lucky enough to have a few Yankee Candle stores near me so I should be fine if I miss out on a certain piece. I'm just not into the long wait for the store to open and then forced grab whatever they have while the associates tell me they only have one or two of each piece (until the next crowd comes in and they restock from the back room  ) They never have any incentives for those of us that are there first thing in the morning as the "drawings" are always later in the morning. I'll still be there early in the morning grabbing my must have pieces but Yankee Candle hasn't had any surprises in store for us the last few years now. I have a feeling that there aren't going to be many rare pieces again this year but I'm not taking a chance on "tip or treat" selling out.


I just don't understand why some stores make things so difficult! I always go first thing, maybe a half hour before the store opens. I like to get what I want and go on with my day! Gets the stress over fist thing.


----------



## Lucy08

Boneybunchlove said:


> YC confirmed the black kitty's name is Sofia on Twitter. Soooo looks like the one on eBay is legit with its terrible paint job.


Very interesting. Wonder what else is coming out that we don't know of??


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Lucy08 said:


> Very interesting. Wonder what else is coming out that we don't know of??


Hopefully not too much...my wallet can't take it lol


----------



## Kitty

From Boney Bunch Love that was on Ebay.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thanks, Kitty! That's the piece I really want this year, that and the cemetery with the raven. I think it's so cute- just hope it doesn't cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

now that cat is cute.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Look at this....


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Boneybunchlove said:


> Look at this....
> View attachment 247021


I saw this last week, thought it was super cute....but also something any of us can do


----------



## Kitty

Ebay seller posted these before 2012 YC SPELLBOUND BLACK CAT JAR CLINGER added different color SWAROVSKI CRYSTALS


----------



## Kitty

http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-us/visit-our-village-stores/south-deerfield-events
http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-us/visit-our-village-stores/williamsburg-events


Witches Ball
Date: Saturday, August 29
Time: 10:00 am - 6:00 pm
Visit Yankee Candle Village and be the first to see the exciting new Halloween products featuring the 2015 Boney Bunch Collection.


----------



## Lucy08

Kitty said:


> Ebay seller posted these before 2012 YC SPELLBOUND BLACK CAT JAR CLINGER added different color SWAROVSKI CRYSTALS
> View attachment 247031
> View attachment 247032
> View attachment 247033


So all they are doing is tying a ribbon on?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> So all they are doing is tying a ribbon on?


Tying ribbon and adding swarovski crystals to the eyes


----------



## wickedwillingwench

forget the cats....i need to know how MUCH the boneys are so I know which organ to sell...I'm leaning toward kidney but it might take the liver...


----------



## Mae

At least your liver regenerates...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mae said:


> At least your liver regenerates...


have you ever seen how much rum a wicked willing wench downs in an evening????


----------



## Mae

wickedwillingwench said:


> have you ever seen how much rum a wicked willing wench downs in an evening????


Heh. Okay, its SUPPOSED to regenerate.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> forget the cats....i need to know how MUCH the boneys are so I know which organ to sell...I'm leaning toward kidney but it might take the liver...


Have any children you could sell instead??


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> Have any children you could sell instead??


i have children...but i'd have to pay to get rid of them!


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> i have children...but i'd have to pay to get rid of them!


You and me both.....


----------



## Mourning Glory

I don't know if it has been brought up, but there is a Hoot Gravely on ebay for $80 and free shipping. The price doesn't seem too bad.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321820582427&alt=web


----------



## Lucy08

Hit a YC outlet store yesterday, no Halloween of any kind yet. They had a display of Christi,as in July for 75% off, but it was all junk.


----------



## Kitty

https://www.facebook.com/TheYankeeCandleCompany


----------



## Mourning Glory

A little lack luster on their part considering we already know what everything is, but at least they're trying.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Mourning Glory said:


> A little lack luster on their part considering we already know what everything is, but at least they're trying.


My thoughts exactly! Like gee Yankee, could that thing on the right very obviously be the hand candle holder you showed us on the flyer?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

welllll...not everyone got a flyer.....and, hard as it may be to believe, not everybody who buys at YC is on this forum. THey should be but they aren't.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Did anyone see Sophia cat is "temporarily sold out"? How many does this seller have??


----------



## wickedwillingwench

here ya go.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i really don't like the long hair on the boneys...it makes them look less like skeletons to me.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> i really don't like the long hair on the boneys...it makes them look less like skeletons to me.


What bugs me is all the lettering. Everything having to have a name printed on it, not a fan.


----------



## Lucy08

Made the rounds today, here is my report......

HomeGoods, nothing.
PierOne, a little bit out
TJMaxx, velvet pumpkins and a couple Yankee candle Halloween candles (sorry, should have taken a pic) I have never heard of.


----------



## weenbaby

grandma lise said:


> The other problem with auctions with a reserve is that you can't risk putting in a high bid to win.
> 
> Years ago, I was bidding on a Wizard of Oz ornament lot that I knew was ending at a time when few people would be looking or bidding. Love auctions like that.
> 
> So, I put in a high bid to insure I'd win, not realizing that my one and only bid would immediate become the reserve amount (because I bid at or above the reserve amount). My jaw dropped.
> 
> Fortunately, the reserve amount was fair, so it was a win/win for both the seller and I, but I could have gotten it for a lot less had there been no reserve. Lesson learned.


I bid the same way. I put in a super high amount to ensure I win. It screwed me once.
I was bidding on a purse I was dying to buy. It's older and rare and kind of designer. Well I had missed out on one that sold for $30 because I was going to yard sales and we hit a dead spot for a few minutes. When I checked the auction it had JUST ended and I mean within like 2 minutes. 
The bag popped up again. I was determined not to lose. At the last 10 seconds I bid $76. It was my absolute max but I honestly thought it wouldn't go that high as the auction was only at $20. When the screen refreshed, it said I was a high bidder at $75.67 or something like that. My jaw dropped but I had won the auction. I guess the person who I was bidding against was using the same strategy. I bet they crapped their pants when they saw they lost. I have to add that I only used the bag once [emoji23]

Sorry for the novel, I have to get caught up with posts! While looking on the bay I came across this. Not boney related but so cute! It reminded me of a carnival scene or something.


----------



## weenbaby

Lucy08 said:


> Hit a YC outlet store yesterday, no Halloween of any kind yet. They had a display of Christi,as in July for 75% off, but it was all junk.


Ask to see the boneys. They'll show you. The manager at my outlet says she doesn't get it out until the boney launch party. If you ask they'll tell you what they have.


----------



## BoneyFan

wickedwillingwench said:


> here ya go.


I feel like they picked the 3 most uninteresting pieces. These don't get me excited for their Halloween release at all. Good thing we've already been spoiled with tons of pictures because _those_ have me more excited, lol.


----------



## BoneyFan

So thaaaats the secret. I popped into mine, but it was just Christmas and 4th of July.


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Sorry for the novel, I have to get caught up with posts! While looking on the bay I came across this. Not boney related but so cute! It reminded me of a carnival scene or something. 
View attachment 247208
[/QUOTE]

I have that and love it! I found it for half off, since it was a display model. The only problem is that you need to use Yankee Candle brand tealights with it, as regular cheap ones don't get hot enough to melt the wax.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Just opened my mailbox to find a Yankee Candle catalog. Normally this time of the year they have at least a one or two page Halloween teaser- not this one! I saw the cpupon for $15 off $45 and thought great! Until i realized it expires the day before The Witches Ball. Yankee up to their normal games. Crossing my fingers they toss a coupon our way before the ball this year. I know we all sat in such suspension last year waiting.


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> Ask to see the boneys. They'll show you. The manager at my outlet says she doesn't get it out until the boney launch party. If you ask they'll tell you what they have.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Chelsiestein said:


> View attachment 247210
> 
> 
> Just opened my mailbox to find a Yankee Candle catalog. Normally this time of the year they have at least a one or two page Halloween teaser- not this one! I saw the cpupon for $15 off $45 and thought great! Until i realized it expires the day before The Witches Ball. Yankee up to their normal games. Crossing my fingers they toss a coupon our way before the ball this year. I know we all sat in such suspension last year waiting.


Thanks for posting! If they go online before this coupon expires, that will be helpful for online purchases!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## chloerlz

I was at my Yankee candle outlet for a quick stop today and they had the new Black Magic candle! It smelled like Patchouli, so I passed. I was really excited to see they had them there, the jar was really cool. I'll have to keep checking there for more Halloween goodies.


----------



## SalemWitch

chloerlz said:


> I was at my Yankee candle outlet for a quick stop today and they had the new Black Magic candle! It smelled like Patchouli, so I passed. I was really excited to see they had them there, the jar was really cool. I'll have to keep checking there for more Halloween goodies.


Thank you!! I love Patchouli!


----------



## weenbaby

I love patchouli too! 
They dug out a humongous basket of witches brew for me. It was the middle of July


----------



## sanura03

Alrighty, I think I'm going to open up the offer to any lurkers that would be interested in any of the non-pending pieces  For a day or so and then I'll take my wares over to the BBL Facebook page lol.

(http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-s.../142551-yankee-candle-boney-bunch-pieces.html)


----------



## HweenLover

Wow! I'll have to try it. I love apple pumpkin.


----------



## witchyone

Lucy08 said:


> What bugs me is all the lettering. Everything having to have a name printed on it, not a fan.


Thank you, this bothers me too! Since when does every piece needs to have its name on it somewhere? Especially considering that lettering and spelling are the first things to get screwed up.

I'm laughing so hard that the code is CATS215. Of course it expires the day before the preview. Looks like we may be begging Sean M for coupons the night before the party again.


----------



## Mae

wickedwillingwench said:


> here ya go.



Diva can be the announcer for the RuPaul Boney


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> Thank you, this bothers me too! Since when does every piece needs to have its name on it somewhere? Especially considering that lettering and spelling are the first things to get screwed up.
> 
> I'm laughing so hard that the code is CATS215. Of course it expires the day before the preview. Looks like we may be begging Sean M for coupons the night before the party again.


Exactly! We all have at least one piece with wonky lettering. So annoying! 

I am hoping we can chat again with Sean and get a coupon right before the party like we did last year.


----------



## Lucy08

Mae said:


> Diva can be the announcer for the RuPaul Boney


Are you sure she isn't RuPaul in a different outfit????


----------



## Mae

Lucy08 said:


> Are you sure she isn't RuPaul in a different outfit????


LOL. She put on a little weight this year. No strutting down the catwalk


----------



## Spookywolf

I don't want to be overly picky, but there's something about the Deadly Diva singer that's bugging me. Her head seems too big for her body or something. I know we've mentioned her lack of a neck, but her face seems kind of fat to me. And seeing the clearer picture, she has very knobby knees!  I want to like this piece, because I think she'd go so well with the piano man, but I'm looking at her now and I'm still on the fence. Btw, I think she and Drop Dead Gorgeous shopped at the same store for that dress.


----------



## Mae

Spookywolf said:


> I don't want to be overly picky, but there's something about the Deadly Diva singer that's bugging me. Her head seems too big for her body or something. I know we've mentioned her lack of a neck, but her face seems kind of fat to me. And seeing the clearer picture, she has very knobby knees!  I want to like this piece, because I think she'd go so well with the piano man, but I'm looking at her now and I'm still on the fence. Btw, I think she and Drop Dead Gorgeous shopped at the same store for that dress.
> 
> View attachment 247252


I thought the same thing! She isn't boney enough!


----------



## Spookywolf

Does anyone remember this as being offered by Yankee Candle? I've never seen this one before. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-Haunted-House-8-5-x-9-5-x-13-/301699183913?hash=item463eac3529


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I don't want to be overly picky, but there's something about the Deadly Diva singer that's bugging me. Her head seems too big for her body or something. I know we've mentioned her lack of a neck, but her face seems kind of fat to me. And seeing the clearer picture, she has very knobby knees!  I want to like this piece, because I think she'd go so well with the piano man, but I'm looking at her now and I'm still on the fence. Btw, I think she and Drop Dead Gorgeous shopped at the same store for that dress.
> 
> View attachment 247252


She also stole Dawn Of The Dead's head-bow.


----------



## CCdalek

I'll have to see if there's any Boney Bunch figures that really stand out to me this year; From 2012-2014 I've bought several each year to the point where I have an entire curio cabinet in my room filled with them. Because it's basically full now, unless there is one literally screaming "Buy Me!" (Such as another boney cat, I always buy those) I may just browse this year.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> She also stole Dawn Of The Dead's head-bow.


You guys are cracking me up! I am not drawn to her at all. I also didn't get DDG last year. Come to think of it, I think my only girl boney is Franks bride!


----------



## Lucy08

CCdalek said:


> I'll have to see if there's any Boney Bunch figures that really stand out to me this year; From 2012-2014 I've bought several each year to the point where I have an entire curio cabinet in my room filled with them. Because it's basically full now, unless there is one literally screaming "Buy Me!" (Such as another boney cat, I always buy those) I may just browse this year.


I have to see them in person before I decide for sure. I always go in with a plan and come out with something totally different. The only ones I am 100% about are the crazy cat lady and the electric chair. I am on the fence with the electric chair, but have to order him to see him in person!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello everyone! Things are extremely crazy this weekend, so I am going to have to go back later, and catch up on all the posts I have been missing. I did want to say, that for those of you who are not feeling Deadly Diva, I'm not thrilled with YC's photo of her either. If that is the best they can do, Houston, we have a serious problem. I will not be ordering DD online, and will wait to see what I think of her in store. 

Ironically, I like the cat next to her better now, LOL!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## kantosad

Hi everyone. I have been on the forum for the last two years but this is the first time i have posted. I love the Boney Bunch and have collected several of them since 2010. This is the first year i don't reaaly care for the Boneys. I am not sure I will get any of them. I guess i will have to see in person before i make final decision.


----------



## Kitty

Boourns,

I have both the 2008 YC BB catalogs are the same except for front covers.


----------



## Kitty

Spookywolf said:


> Does anyone remember this as being offered by Yankee Candle? I've never seen this one before.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-Haunted-House-8-5-x-9-5-x-13-/301699183913?hash=item463eac3529


 I checked through YC Halloween catalogs 2008-2014 but did not see that particular haunted house, it may be from earlier years.


----------



## Fishbone

Looks Fantastic!!! Great backdrop for Boneys!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I just want to cry...there has been major boney carnage. I don't know how or even if I can fix the pieces.

RIP
2009 Dancing Couple
Toasting Couple 
2010 Cake couple
Boney Santa sith Sleigh
Dawn of the Dead
There's more...I'm just heartbroken. And I still have 2 more totes of Boneys to go through. Not happening today!

*pic is from the toasting couple


----------



## witchyone

I'm so sorry, Jezebel_Boo!


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I just want to cry...there has been major boney carnage. I don't know how or even if I can fix the pieces.
> 
> RIP
> 2009 Dancing Couple
> Toasting Couple
> 2010 Cake couple
> Boney Santa sith Sleigh
> Dawn of the Dead
> There's more...I'm just heartbroken. And I still have 2 more totes of Boneys to go through. Not happening today!
> 
> *pic is from the toasting couple
> View attachment 247289


Noooo. That's awful.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I just want to cry...there has been major boney carnage. I don't know how or even if I can fix the pieces.
> 
> RIP
> 2009 Dancing Couple
> Toasting Couple
> 2010 Cake couple
> Boney Santa sith Sleigh
> Dawn of the Dead
> There's more...I'm just heartbroken. And I still have 2 more totes of Boneys to go through. Not happening today!
> 
> *pic is from the toasting couple
> View attachment 247289


Oh Jezebel, that's terrible! What happened?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I just want to cry...there has been major boney carnage. I don't know how or even if I can fix the pieces.
> 
> RIP
> 2009 Dancing Couple
> Toasting Couple
> 2010 Cake couple
> Boney Santa sith Sleigh
> Dawn of the Dead
> There's more...I'm just heartbroken. And I still have 2 more totes of Boneys to go through. Not happening today!
> 
> *pic is from the toasting couple
> View attachment 247289


Oh no I'm so sorry


----------



## Lucy08

kantosad said:


> Hi everyone. I have been on the forum for the last two years but this is the first time i have posted. I love the Boney Bunch and have collected several of them since 2010. This is the first year i don't reaaly care for the Boneys. I am not sure I will get any of them. I guess i will have to see in person before i make final decision.


Welcome!!! I feel like that every year. Once I see them in person I always get one or two!


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I just want to cry...there has been major boney carnage. I don't know how or even if I can fix the pieces.
> 
> RIP
> 2009 Dancing Couple
> Toasting Couple
> 2010 Cake couple
> Boney Santa sith Sleigh
> Dawn of the Dead
> There's more...I'm just heartbroken. And I still have 2 more totes of Boneys to go through. Not happening today!
> 
> *pic is from the toasting couple
> View attachment 247289


Oh no!!!! What happened??? For sure try and do repairs!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Aww, Jez--I am so sad for you. How the heck did that happen? Maybe if you post what was broken, I can check and see if I have extras of any of them. I know Sanura is liquidating some of her stock, so check with her too. I know that doesn't take away the heartbreak of what happened, but it may help a little. Sending lots of positive Boney vibes that everything else is safe and sound!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> Oh no!!!! What happened??? For sure try and do repairs!


I'm definitely going to try to do some boney surgery, some I just don't know are salvagable. This is what happens when you go through a bad break-up and your ex packs all your things when your not present.


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm definitely going to try to do some boney surgery, some I just don't know are salvagable. This is what happens when you go through a bad break-up and your ex packs all your things when your not present.


OMG, I am so sorry to hear that. That is just so unfair!!!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Aww, Jez--I am so sad for you. How the heck did that happen? Maybe if you post what was broken, I can check and see if I have extras of any of them. I know Sanura is liquidating some of her stock, so check with her too. I know that doesn't take away the heartbreak of what happened, but it may help a little. Sending lots of positive Boney vibes that everything else is safe and sound!


Thanks Absynthe, I will try and get a full list of all the carnage and see what I can come up with and check Sanuras list as well.


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Thanks Absynthe, I will try and get a full list of all the carnage and see what I can come up with and check Sanuras list as well.


Someone on Boney Bunch Love has a few for sale. Looks like all last years stuff. Regarding last year, don't rebuy until those of us who have outlets can check for you!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm definitely going to try to do some boney surgery, some I just don't know are salvagable. This is what happens when you go through a bad break-up and your ex packs all your things when your not present.


Jezebel, that's just awful. Maybe you can glue them back together better than you think. If the breaks are clean, sometimes you can't really tell where they are after the repairs. Sanura has some good prices on the items she's selling, so that is good timing there. I hope you can salvage most of them though. It might not be as bad as it looks once you break out the glue. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm definitely going to try to do some boney surgery, some I just don't know are salvagable. This is what happens when you go through a bad break-up and your ex packs all your things when your not present.


That's so crappy  Hopefully you'll be able to get at least some of them back together ok!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lucy08 said:


> Someone on Boney Bunch Love has a few for sale. Looks like all last years stuff. Regarding last year, don't rebuy until those of us who have outlets can check for you!!!


We can all scour the Internet as well as our own collections. You are not alone, Jezebel_Boo!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> That's so crappy  Hopefully you'll be able to get at least some of them back together ok!


Sanura, I sent you a pm


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> We can all scour the Internet as well as our own collections. You are not alone, Jezebel_Boo!


Thank you Mourning Glory, I really love our Boney family!


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Thank you Mourning Glory, I really love our Boney family!


I tried to send you a second message but it said your inbox is full


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> I tried to send you a second message but it said your inbox is full


I got a message from you. But, it won't let me reply. Even though I've deleted all but one of my messages. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I got a message from you. But, it won't let me reply. Even though I've deleted all but one of my messages. I don't know what's going on.


Weird, I'll try again.


----------



## sanura03

sanura03 said:


> Weird, I'll try again.


Hmm, it still won't let me.
I just wanted to let you know that unfortunately I can't cover the shipping because we're strapped this month, but if you just wanted to pay the shipping and packaging costs, I can gift you the pieces. I don't want to feel like I'm profiting off of one of my online friends' misfortune.  Just let me know which pieces you need!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> Hmm, it still won't let me.
> I just wanted to let you know that unfortunately I can't cover the shipping because we're strapped this month, but if you just wanted to pay the shipping and packaging costs, I can gift you the pieces. I don't want to feel like I'm profiting off of one of my online friends' misfortune.  Just let me know which pieces you need!


Oh sweetie! You are amazing for offering, I don't even know what to say! Of course I can cover shipping/packaging, but are you sure?


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Oh sweetie! You are amazing for offering, I don't even know what to say! Of course I can cover shipping/packaging, but are you sure?


Of course! I'll for sure know they're going somewhere they'll be loved haha. Just let me know and we can compare lists.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> Hmm, it still won't let me.
> I just wanted to let you know that unfortunately I can't cover the shipping because we're strapped this month, but if you just wanted to pay the shipping and packaging costs, I can gift you the pieces. I don't want to feel like I'm profiting off of one of my online friends' misfortune.  Just let me know which pieces you need!


How sweet are you!?!?!!! So kind of you to do this!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> Of course! I'll for sure know they're going somewhere they'll be loved haha. Just let me know and we can compare lists.


I agree with Lucy! So sweet, and you have no idea how much you've just made my day (it was a pretty horrible one up till now)! If I figure out how to pm I will shoot you a message. If not, I'll message you on here.


----------



## Fishbone

So sad!!!! My collector's heart hurts for you.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm in Halloween heaven right now. I caved and bought the Michael's haunted house in addition to the lantern. Since I already had them out,I put them on top of my bookshelf and they are happily burning away tonight as my first very early Halloween decorations. Then I turn on the tv and Hocus Pocus is on! I feel like I'm getting to celebrate Halloween extra early this year. 

Pardon the crap quality - my ancient cellphone doesn't like to take nighttime pics, but I tried to show the very cool pattern the lantern puts on the ceiling, if it shows up...


----------



## Spookywolf

And welcome to the newest HF members! Glad you joined our thread.


----------



## sanura03

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I agree with Lucy! So sweet, and you have no idea how much you've just made my day (it was a pretty horrible one up till now)! If I figure out how to pm I will shoot you a message. If not, I'll message you on here.


You're welcome! Sorry about your Bonies and your bad day though.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> I'm in Halloween heaven right now. I caved and bought the Michael's haunted house in addition to the lantern. Since I already had them out,I put them on top of my bookshelf and they are happily burning away tonight as my first very early Halloween decorations. Then I turn on the tv and Hocus Pocus is on! I feel like I'm getting to celebrate Halloween extra early this year.
> 
> Pardon the crap quality - my ancient cellphone doesn't like to take nighttime pics, but I tried to show the very cool pattern the lantern puts on the ceiling, if it shows up...
> View attachment 247313
> 
> View attachment 247314


those were the two pieces I bought, too....i love them!!


----------



## Lucy08

U


Spookywolf said:


> I'm in Halloween heaven right now. I caved and bought the Michael's haunted house in addition to the lantern. Since I already had them out,I put them on top of my bookshelf and they are happily burning away tonight as my first very early Halloween decorations. Then I turn on the tv and Hocus Pocus is on! I feel like I'm getting to celebrate Halloween extra early this year.
> 
> Pardon the crap quality - my ancient cellphone doesn't like to take nighttime pics, but I tried to show the very cool pattern the lantern puts on the ceiling, if it shows up...
> View attachment 247313
> 
> View attachment 247314


I had no intention on getting that haunted house, until now, thanks! LOL!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have no idea, but Harvest Gathering is one of my faves! I guess I missed Autumn Night last year. I'll have to check that one out, if they release it again this year!
> 
> I believe the BABW premier is August 3rd, but I can't remember. If anyone finds out for sure, please let us know!


I stopped in my store yesterday. Harvest Gathering is back. The wax is green now instead of last year's red. They also had Autumn, which sadly was not the same a Autumn Night. I asked when the rest of the fall candles would be coming in and the girls just kind of stared at each other and said the end of September. Maybe the end of August is more like it. I want to say I had the mansion last year by then.


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> I stopped in my store yesterday. Harvest Gathering is back. The wax is green now instead of last year's red. They also had Autumn, which sadly was not the same a Autumn Night. I asked when the rest of the fall candles would be coming in and the girls just kind of stared at each other and said the end of September. Maybe the end of August is more like it. I want to say I had the mansion last year by then.


Only general fall candles here, too. Oh and the wine ones.... Ick. 

YC has a bunch of fall candles out now as well.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm getting so excited!! 
Is anyone dressing up? I'm going to wear a mini witch hat and all black I think. I'll feel weird otherwise. Lol.


----------



## Mourning Glory

weenbaby said:


> I'm getting so excited!!
> Is anyone dressing up? I'm going to wear a mini witch hat and all black I think. I'll feel weird otherwise. Lol.


I have a skeleton shirt with a heart in the chest that says love. That's about as close as I will get. Maybe some black cat earrings.


----------



## happythenjaded

Hey everyone-- sorry I've been MIA. Got some pretty crazy stuff going on & idk if I will even be able to participate in the Boney launch this year  

I have a bunch of messages in my inbox that I'll try and read and respond to soon. Sorry guys, don't want anyone to think I'm ditching or ignoring them. 

Spooky-- those Michaels pieces look so spooky !! Love it!


----------



## grim gravely

happythenjaded said:


> Hey everyone-- sorry I've been MIA. Got some pretty crazy stuff going on & idk if I will even be able to participate in the Boney launch this year
> 
> I have a bunch of messages in my inbox that I'll try and read and respond to soon. Sorry guys, don't want anyone to think I'm ditching or ignoring them.
> 
> Spooky-- those Michaels pieces look so spooky !! Love it!


Sorry to hear your going to possibly miss the boney launch this year.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> Hey everyone-- sorry I've been MIA. Got some pretty crazy stuff going on & idk if I will even be able to participate in the Boney launch this year
> 
> I have a bunch of messages in my inbox that I'll try and read and respond to soon. Sorry guys, don't want anyone to think I'm ditching or ignoring them.
> 
> Spooky-- those Michaels pieces look so spooky !! Love it!


Sorry to hear that.  Hopefully things get better soon!


----------



## Lucy08

happythenjaded said:


> Hey everyone-- sorry I've been MIA. Got some pretty crazy stuff going on & idk if I will even be able to participate in the Boney launch this year
> 
> I have a bunch of messages in my inbox that I'll try and read and respond to soon. Sorry guys, don't want anyone to think I'm ditching or ignoring them.
> 
> Spooky-- those Michaels pieces look so spooky !! Love it!


I hope everything works out the way you want it to!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Omg, guys! Just came across these on BBL's FB page. They are listings on eBay (haven't checked). LOVE the jar shade!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Thanks, Pumpkin. I HAVE to have that shade!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Happy, I am sorry to hear that life may be taking you away from the Boney launch this year.  I hope that whatever is going on rights itself as soon as possible.

And, to anyone else out there that is having to tone things down this year, don't feel bad. I am doing the same thing. Thankfully, we know that pretty much all of these pieces will be available later, should we pass on them for now. 

If YC does not give a good coupon for the Preview Party this year, I will only be ordering online exclusives, and skipping the rest. DH and I have been having a very challenging year (not us, just life), and I am not about to be jerked around with our finances, by a corporation that knows we are expecting coupons, and prices their items to offset that.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Thanks, Pumpkin. I HAVE to have that shade!


I don't even use jar candles! Looks I will be getting that Happy Halloween candle after all, LOL! I just need it for the shade!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

So, which do you think will have a better throw? Sophia, or the Yankee jar candle?


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Omg, guys! Just came across these on BBL's FB page. They are listings on eBay (haven't checked). LOVE the jar shade!
> 
> View attachment 247506
> 
> 
> View attachment 247507



Just jumping in here while the boss is at lunch, thanks for the photos. My daughter seems to thing these kitty cats are going to be the hot item this year. She just loves them. I'm more the boney bunch fan myself. Let's see if she is right.


----------



## grim gravely

Thank you pumpkin for the pictures of the Sophia cat items. Not really my thing but nice to know there are more coming that we haven't already seen. Does anyone else thing the silver broom is randomly placed on the cat? 
This seems to be a bad luck year for many of us with the boney bunch. I will also have to cut back a bit this year. I'm not as excited as I was in previous years and that makes having to cut back a little easier. 
My main store's manager has moved to another location recently. She was always nice about splitting orders and using multiple coupons. I asked about the coupon policy now that she is gone and they told me that it depends on who is working that day. I'm not going to beg them to use the coupon more than once. If they don't want the sale that day, that's fine with me. I can always shop at another location or come back another time...possibly when I have a little extra money. Maybe as we get closer my excitement will return but for now I only see a few pieces that I need to have.


----------



## Lucy08

Someone on BBL said they saw all the cat stuff at a craft store. I've never heard of it, so not sure what it's called. Makes me wonder if this is the stuff that will show up at bed bath and beyond? Either way, I will be passing on it. Just not my style!


----------



## Kitty

From Pottery Barn Halloween videos
PARTY PLANNER: SPOOKY BONES HALLOWEEN PARTY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7v454P9jYU

PARTY PLANNER: HAUNTED SALOON HALLOWEEN PARTY 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL0rsUa7720

PARTY PLANNER: BARN CINEMA HALLOWEEN PARTY 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DTzKLllq7E

HOW TO THROW A SPOOKY HALLOWEEN PARTY 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roh7kMTHRL4


----------



## witchyone

Sorry to hear, Happy - hope all is well!

I definitely will not be attending the party in person. I'm pregnant and attempted to go into a YC yesterday and had to immediately leave - the smell is overwhelming! I'll be buying online so I'm hoping maybe we'll get some catalogue pics soon to get a better look at the details of each piece.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

There's only one from this years collection that I'd like to get. I really really don't like the cat, but I think its great that they're offering a bigger variety this year to peak others interests. 

Next year I want some more grimm figues, Yankee!


----------



## Hallow-art

I was at a BBW on Friday and they seemed to have a lot of their candles out, "Leaves," "Sweater Weather," "Farmstand Apple" etc. Might have to go back in a few days to get one or two although I hold out to make sure I get my Yankee "Witches Brew" first since that's the biggest seller in my area.


----------



## Hallow-art

[QUOTE
Next year I want some more grimm figues, Yankee! [/QUOTE]

That would be awesome, I loved Bone White last year but I'm not a collector of the Boney Bunch. I just like to see what figures they have


----------



## weenbaby

I'm barely buying anything. I want a sweet treats candle though. 
I think the cat looks like it's from another store, not very Yankee-esque. 
My mom wants the phone booth and I want the crazy cat lady. Aren't they both online exclusives?? 
I'm more excited about having a good time. I don't know about the coupon policy but my sales manager lets us use up to 4 of them on one order. 
I'm hoping for a $20 off $45. I can probably buy what I want, at least in store with that. 
I'm kind of glad I don't like many this year. My husband said I'm only allowed 3.


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> From Pottery Barn Halloween videos
> PARTY PLANNER: SPOOKY BONES HALLOWEEN PARTY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7v454P9jYU
> 
> PARTY PLANNER: HAUNTED SALOON HALLOWEEN PARTY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL0rsUa7720
> 
> PARTY PLANNER: BARN CINEMA HALLOWEEN PARTY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DTzKLllq7E
> 
> HOW TO THROW A SPOOKY HALLOWEEN PARTY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roh7kMTHRL4


Kitty, thanks for posting the video links. Fun to watch and good to steal a few decorating tips from!  I wish, wish, wish, Yankee would go back to making a video (or two, or four...) for their Halloween promotion. Grandin Road makes a fantastic Halloween video to kick off their season every year featuring all their new items. It's amazing how even the cheapest or smallest item can look so dazzling when you see it in a beautiful display. I think YC would see a boost in sales if they went back to the 2010 style of advertising with their "Mystery of Yankee Manor." That was such a great buildup to the Boneys that year.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'll be cutting back (because of lack of space) but still want several new ones this year. Have we gotten any more pics on these yet with some better resolution so we can see the details? Seeing the up-close shots will help me narrow down my list - that and a price list.  I'll be going to the preview party wearing my favorite Halloween vest with witches, black cats, and pumpkins all over it and sporting my big witch's hat that I scored on Amazon last year (love that thing!) And I ask you, how many times outside of Halloween do you get to wear a witch's hat in public, LOL! I want to see people's expressions in the parking lot when I walk by wearing it in August!  

As far as the pieces, yeah I'm not into the painted cat items either, but I'm happy for those that are. Something for everyone this year. As far as the jar shades, I like a couple of the Fall/autumn choices in those dark brown and black colors, but going back and looking over all the new items this year, this is the one I've got my eye on...


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'll be cutting back (because of lack of space) but still want several new ones this year. Have we gotten any more pics on these yet with some better resolution so we can see the details? Seeing the up-close shots will help me narrow down my list - that and a price list.  I'll be going to the preview party wearing my favorite Halloween vest with witches, black cats, and pumpkins all over it and sporting my big witch's hat that I scored on Amazon last year (love that thing!) And I ask you, how many times outside of Halloween do you get to wear a witch's hat in public, LOL! I want to see people's expressions in the parking lot when I walk by wearing it in August!
> 
> As far as the pieces, yeah I'm not into the painted cat items either, but I'm happy for those that are. Something for everyone this year. As far as the jar shades, I like a couple of the Fall/autumn choices in those dark brown and black colors, but going back and looking over all the new items this year, this is the one I've got my eye on...
> 
> View attachment 247592


I am going to talk my boys into wearing their Halloween masks just in case the give away prizes are good. Last year my store gave an ancient votive, car clip things, and a holder one of those scent bead things (over priced air wick) . I felt like it was just stuff they couldn't sell during the SAS. But, it was nice of them to do something!


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> I'm barely buying anything. I want a sweet treats candle though.
> I think the cat looks like it's from another store, not very Yankee-esque.
> My mom wants the phone booth and I want the crazy cat lady. Aren't they both online exclusives??
> I'm more excited about having a good time. I don't know about the coupon policy but my sales manager lets us use up to 4 of them on one order.
> I'm hoping for a $20 off $45. I can probably buy what I want, at least in store with that.
> I'm kind of glad I don't like many this year. My husband said I'm only allowed 3.


Phone boot h is in stores, crazy cat lady online. Crazy cat lady is a must for me!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I am going to talk my boys into wearing their Halloween masks just in case the give away prizes are good. Last year my store gave an ancient votive, car clip things, and a holder one of those scent bead things (over priced air wick) . I felt like it was just stuff they couldn't sell during the SAS. But, it was nice of them to do something!





Lucy08 said:


> Phone boot h is in stores, crazy cat lady online. Crazy cat lady is a must for me!


I agree, Lucy. I'm not going in expecting anything big on the giveaway. I can't win one of those darN Boney head tart warmers, oh no. But I'll probably win the YC version of the cardboard tree air freshener, LOL! But as you say, at least it's something. 

And Lucy, dare I ask...are you a closet crazy cat lady?!?? 
(just kidding!)


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I agree, Lucy. I'm not going in expecting anything big on the giveaway. I can't win one of those darN Boney head tart warmers, oh no. But I'll probably win the YC version of the cardboard tree air freshener, LOL! But as you say, at least it's something.
> 
> And Lucy, dare I ask...are you a closet crazy cat lady?!??
> (just kidding!)


No, but my 10 year old son is!!!! LOL! For the record we only have two cats.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> No, but my 10 year old son is!!!! LOL! For the record we only have two cats.


Sorry, couldn't resist!  And I wish that piece was in the store so I could see it in person. It's on my maybe list depending on the cost of my total splurge. 

Ahem....price list? ....price list, anyone? Anyone??


----------



## Nstope

When you search Boney Bunch on Yankee Candle's website, it will show you a few pictures!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Nstope said:


> When you search Boney Bunch on Yankee Candle's website, it will show you a few pictures!!


Didn't work for me


----------



## sanura03

It brought up some preview fliers for me 

better pic of the tip or treat:


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> It brought up some preview fliers for me
> 
> better pic of the tip or treat:
> 
> View attachment 247616


Thanks so much for the heads up, Nstope!

Here is the link, for those of you who are having trouble:

http://www.yankeecandle.com/witchesball#

Woot! Woot!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

sanura03 said:


> It brought up some preview fliers for me
> 
> better pic of the tip or treat:
> 
> View attachment 247616


I love the piano!


----------



## Nstope

Here are the pictures on the Yankee website.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It's pretty obvious from the photo, that Bonesy has DEFINITELY been partaking in lots of Halloween spirits, LOL!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I like the little details on the dog house: dog gone tombstone, ghost in the window, spiderwebs on side and on tart dish. But I really don't think it has as much going for it as pet cemetery. I'm hoping they won't ask the same price, but because of last year's success I know they probably will.  I like it but do I $65 like it?


----------



## weenbaby

Spookywolf said:


> I'll be cutting back (because of lack of space) but still want several new ones this year. Have we gotten any more pics on these yet with some better resolution so we can see the details? Seeing the up-close shots will help me narrow down my list - that and a price list.  I'll be going to the preview party wearing my favorite Halloween vest with witches, black cats, and pumpkins all over it and sporting my big witch's hat that I scored on Amazon last year (love that thing!) And I ask you, how many times outside of Halloween do you get to wear a witch's hat in public, LOL! I want to see people's expressions in the parking lot when I walk by wearing it in August!
> 
> As far as the pieces, yeah I'm not into the painted cat items either, but I'm happy for those that are. Something for everyone this year. As far as the jar shades, I like a couple of the Fall/autumn choices in those dark brown and black colors, but going back and looking over all the new items this year, this is the one I've got my eye on...
> 
> View attachment 247592


I love that jar topper. I have the one from last year. I might splurge and make a set.


----------



## weenbaby

sanura03 said:


> It brought up some preview fliers for me
> 
> better pic of the tip or treat:
> 
> View attachment 247616


No no no no. I can't start liking stuff! Darn piano man!!!


----------



## grim gravely

Of course higher resolution pictures come out and my excitement comes back. 
I really like tip or treat as it reminds me of Phantom of the Opera and I do like the dog house...even though I'm not much of a Snoopy fan. (ducks for cover) 
Looking at the pictures I can see they changed the design of the pumpkin on the dog house piece to a old school looking jack-o-lantern. I'll have to look at the low resolution pictures again but I'm wondering if they changed the design of the pumpkin on all the new pieces this year.


----------



## grim gravely

Just looked at the low resolution pictures and I find it interesting that they got rid of the pumpkins on the boney bunches this year except for the dog house piece. Hopefully they don't decide to drop the pumpkins for lettering on every piece.


----------



## Spookywolf

This is what I get for going to bed on time, LOL! Nstope, thanks so much for the heads-up about the updated YC page! I feel like somebody just handed me a good pair of eyeglasses - I can finally see clearly!  

I LOVE the piano!...and there are eyes peeking out from what looks like a mouse hole at the bottom of it.  My only reservation so far...it looks like the scale issue is back. Deadly diva is towering over the piano guy. Maybe it's just the angle it was taken from, but she looks huge compared to him. I'm now thinking she's a pass for me. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Of course higher resolution pictures come out and my excitement comes back.
> I really like tip or treat as it reminds me of Phantom of the Opera and I do like the dog house...even though I'm not much of a Snoopy fan. (ducks for cover)
> Looking at the pictures I can see they changed the design of the pumpkin on the dog house piece to a old school looking jack-o-lantern. I'll have to look at the low resolution pictures again but I'm wondering if they changed the design of the pumpkin on all the new pieces this year.


Grim, I'm liking the change in pumpkins as well. They switched to black paint on the faces which makes them look like more traditional jack-o-lanterns. And I'm liking the doghouse too now, which I had talked myself into passing on before. It's now moved up a slot to my maybe list. Even the tart dish has spiderwebs on it - very detailed! But isn't that one also an online exclusive? Shoot! As someone else said, it's gonna depend on the price they're asking for it. Please not $60+ dollars...


----------



## DarkSecret

Nstope said:


> When you search Boney Bunch on Yankee Candle's website, it will show you a few pictures!!


I check the site all the time and the one time I don't there they are! Thank you Nstope! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> This is what I get for going to bed on time, LOL! Nstope, thanks so much for the heads-up about the updated YC page! I feel like somebody just handed me a good pair of eyeglasses - I can finally see clearly!
> 
> I LOVE the piano!...and there are eyes peeking out from what looks like a mouse hole at the bottom of it.  My only reservation so far...it looks like the scale issue is back. Deadly diva is towering over the piano guy. Maybe it's just the angle it was taken from, but she looks huge compared to him. I'm now thinking she's a pass for me. Can't wait to see more!


Spooky, you always notice things I don't. You ought to be a detective! I didn't notice the mouse hole with the beady, little eyes until you pointed it out. The piano player is now a must have.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i will be getting tip or treat and the diva...love them.


----------



## NightOwl32

Hi fellow boney fans! Thanks to sanura's sale, I've been inspired to post after following the forum for a couple years. I've collected a few pieces since 2013 and back-collected a couple of others. I prefer to do themed displays incorporating other finds with my boneys. Excited to see the mostly positive reactions to the YC offerings this year. I like this theme because it's more focused than the last few have been. I was only set on two, but am now reconsidering the dog house tart warmer, thanks to Nstope's better quality pic find Now, if we can just get a better Telebone pic...


----------



## Lucy08

I do like the piano man but I have a concern. Once you have full sized tapers in him, won't it look funny??


----------



## NightOwl32

Lucy08 said:


> I do like the piano man but I have a concern. Once you have full sized tapers in him, won't it look funny??


Hmm...maybe, I like the bloody drippers, but wouldn't want him covered in wax. I'd love to find spiderweb tapers to go w/the web on his piano.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Welcome, NightOwl!

And darnit... I love the Snoopy dog house and the piano man! I knew this would happen. I didn't think I liked any of the Boneys this year and then I see a better picture and know it's all over with for me... lol


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> I love the doghouse! I wasn't impressed with it when the initial pictures leaked, but this better quality photo shows that it has a lot of little details. My favorite detail is the ghost in the window. It would be crazy for YC to charge more than $35 for it, though - hopefully they won't!


Judging by the dog, I'm expecting this to be on the small side. Then again, King Kong baby....


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i agree...$35 would be appropriate for the piece altho I still don't like it. More for y'all! LOL. I am concerned that the new ownership will jack up prices--that is not good...even i can only devote so much $$ to 'toys'.


----------



## BoneyFan

Definitely getting Tip or Treat! Going to pass on the other two. Just excited to see some higher quality pics!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Would it be possible to start a new thread for the candles and another one for spellbound only?

I am not interested in boney bunch and I don't want to read through comments trying to find if it was mentioned.

I have asked but I was told it's all in this thread but I think it would be easier for us who are just want info on spellbound and the candles.


----------



## Boneys80

Sorry it's been a while but I thought I'd join in on the boney convos! I noticed that you guys were talking about the pumpkins.. Or lack thereof.. But that one pumpkin near the doghouse has me confused.. I've been noticing some interesting things and I don't know if it's just bad pictures or what but look at the difference between the two pumpkins in these pics. The first one is grainy, but you can see a face on the side.. And in the new pic, it's a black jackolantern face which goes against the boneys signature look. I'm just weirded out by it lol.


----------



## Boneys80

Also, is it just me or do a couple pieces look prestamped with the lettering? It looks like they may have purposefully done that to avoid misspellings and what not. You can tell the words look too sharp to be painted but maybe my eyes are deceiving me idk!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneys80 said:


> Also, is it just me or do a couple pieces look prestamped with the lettering? It looks like they may have purposefully done that to avoid misspellings and what not. You can tell the words look too sharp to be painted but maybe my eyes are deceiving me idk!
> View attachment 247727


Good point, Boneys80! That definitely doesn't look handwritten. It will be interesting to see which pieces they opt to stamp lettering on. The tombstone on the doghouse appears to be handwritten.


----------



## DarkSecret

Boneys80 said:


> Also, is it just me or do a couple pieces look prestamped with the lettering? It looks like they may have purposefully done that to avoid misspellings and what not. You can tell the words look too sharp to be painted but maybe my eyes are deceiving me idk!
> View attachment 247727


I didn't notice this either, I wonder which we will see at the preview party?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

WickedChick said:


> Would it be possible to start a new thread for the candles and another one for spellbound only?
> 
> I am not interested in boney bunch and I don't want to read through comments trying to find if it was mentioned.
> 
> I have asked but I was told it's all in this thread but I think it would be easier for us who are just want info on spellbound and the candles.


Hello, WickedChick! Even if we tried to start another thread for YC Spellbound items, I think this would still be the go-to thread to post. Pretty much all of the information is available around the same time, so you shouldn't have to weed through too much. It is pretty close to the 29th.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneys80 said:


> Sorry it's been a while but I thought I'd join in on the boney convos! I noticed that you guys were talking about the pumpkins.. Or lack thereof.. But that one pumpkin near the doghouse has me confused.. I've been noticing some interesting things and I don't know if it's just bad pictures or what but look at the difference between the two pumpkins in these pics. The first one is grainy, but you can see a face on the side.. And in the new pic, it's a black jackolantern face which goes against the boneys signature look. I'm just weirded out by it lol.
> View attachment 247726


Great question about the pumpkins! It looks like they both are pretty much the same, but one is rotated 45 degrees. I wonder what the white things are sticking out at the sides. Maybe dog ears?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneys80 said:


> Also, is it just me or do a couple pieces look prestamped with the lettering? It looks like they may have purposefully done that to avoid misspellings and what not. You can tell the words look too sharp to be painted but maybe my eyes are deceiving me idk!
> View attachment 247727


Thanks for pointing this out! I don't know how I never saw it until now???


----------



## Boneys80

Yea it's weird but I'm all for the prestamped lettering. Looks much cleaner. ☺


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Great question about the pumpkins! It looks like they both are pretty much the same, but one is rotated 45 degrees. I wonder what the white things are sticking out at the sides. Maybe dog ears?


Ha! I thought they were crazy eyes! I can't figure out what those knobs are???


----------



## Boneys80

I thought they were eyes too! But now I wanna know what they are . they're on both sides.. What the heck lol..


----------



## weenbaby

I noticed that the letters looked like they were stamped or even added later when the graphics were being ready to be printed. 
I want the doghouse now


----------



## Lucy08

Boneys80 said:


> Sorry it's been a while but I thought I'd join in on the boney convos! I noticed that you guys were talking about the pumpkins.. Or lack thereof.. But that one pumpkin near the doghouse has me confused.. I've been noticing some interesting things and I don't know if it's just bad pictures or what but look at the difference between the two pumpkins in these pics. The first one is grainy, but you can see a face on the side.. And in the new pic, it's a black jackolantern face which goes against the boneys signature look. I'm just weirded out by it lol.
> View attachment 247726


Oh wow, you're right! The pumpkins are different, even turned in a different direction.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

There are only a couple of things it could be. Eyes would be cool, but it seems there is only one on each side. Has to be eyes or ears, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I noticed that the letters looked like they were stamped or even added later when the graphics were being ready to be printed.
> I want the doghouse now


Don't feel bad! I want to know what is on the other side of the doghouse that we haven't seen, and what all of the tombstones read. I am going to have to buy this now, if for nothing else, than to satisfy my curiosity! Curse you, YC!


----------



## DarkSecret

Yep, I want the doghouse too, I can't tell how large it is. Anybody got any idea? I'm glad YC is releasing photos of some of the pieces so we have an idea of what everything looks like. Of course, it would be nice to get a catalog BEFORE the preview party. I'd like to see the prices so I can plan what to buy.


----------



## BoneyFan

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Great question about the pumpkins! It looks like they both are pretty much the same, but one is rotated 45 degrees. I wonder what the white things are sticking out at the sides. Maybe dog ears?


I can't tell either. Maybe Devil horns?


----------



## NightOwl32

WickedChick said:


> Would it be possible to start a new thread for the candles and another one for spellbound only?
> 
> I am not interested in boney bunch and I don't want to read through comments trying to find if it was mentioned.
> 
> I have asked but I was told it's all in this thread but I think it would be easier for us who are just want info on spellbound and the candles.


Not sure what kind of info you're looking for, but I have some candle info:
One of my best friends is a manager at YC (she's the one who got me into boney bunch). I asked her to hold a Ghostly Treats candle for me bc I missed out last year, but loved the couple of tarts I tried. She sd Ghostly Treats wasn't listed anywhere in the floor plans she had describing where things go for the Halloween floorset. The black magic candle was listed, however. I haven't found any pics or references to it returning in any promos so far. It may not be coming back


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There are only a couple of things it could be. Eyes would be cool, but it seems there is only one on each side. Has to be eyes or ears, LOL!


I think they look like pointy dog ears on the pumpkin. Makes sense next to a dog house, I guess.


----------



## grim gravely

NightOwl32 said:


> Not sure what kind of info you're looking for, but I have some candle info:
> One of my best friends is a manager at YC (she's the one who got me into boney bunch). I asked her to hold a Ghostly Treats candle for me bc I missed out last year, but loved the couple of tarts I tried. She sd Ghostly Treats wasn't listed anywhere in the floor plans she had describing where things go for the Halloween floorset. The black magic candle was listed, however. I haven't found any pics or references to it returning in any promos so far. It may not be coming back


Maybe Ghostly Treats will show up at the Home Goods, TJ Maxx, and Marshall stores. Yankee Candle usually releases retired scents at the discount stores. I'm surprised it may not come back this year since it was very popular last year. This is turning out to be a very interesting season for Yankee Candle.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I've got to get the doghouse. I like the little details in the photo too. We are getting our first puppy in 5 weeks and 3 days! This is the year of the dog. The Diva Boney makes me think of Caitlyn J this year.


----------



## sanura03

NightOwl32 said:


> Not sure what kind of info you're looking for, but I have some candle info:
> One of my best friends is a manager at YC (she's the one who got me into boney bunch). I asked her to hold a Ghostly Treats candle for me bc I missed out last year, but loved the couple of tarts I tried. She sd Ghostly Treats wasn't listed anywhere in the floor plans she had describing where things go for the Halloween floorset. The black magic candle was listed, however. I haven't found any pics or references to it returning in any promos so far. It may not be coming back


I'm not sure if BBW is supposed to do the Marshmallow Fireside again this year, but it was basically the same as Ghostly Treats. Also, when we went to the YC Flagship store a couple of months ago they still had Campfire Treat for sale, which is the same scent but without the Halloween label.


----------



## sanura03

I really like the doghouse. Oddly enough it doesn't even look like a Boney piece to me. Except for Bonesy hanging out on top it looks more like one of the Bath and Body works luminary houses to me. With all the details and good paint job (at least on the example) haha.


----------



## Mourning Glory

sanura03 said:


> I'm not sure if BBW is supposed to do the Marshmallow Fireside again this year, but it was basically the same as Ghostly Treats. Also, when we went to the YC Flagship store a couple of months ago they still had Campfire Treat for sale, which is the same scent but without the Halloween label.


Marshmallow Fireside is back at BBW. I was very excited about this. I am a fan of both Campfire Treat and Ghostly Treats. They are very similar but, Ghostly Treats has more of the smoky musk to it. This is similar to what BBW did last year with Marshmallow Fireside and Trick or Treat, two incredibly similar scents. Overall, I'm a fan of any of the above scents as they are basically the same.


----------



## NightOwl32

sanura03 said:


> I'm not sure if BBW is supposed to do the Marshmallow Fireside again this year, but it was basically the same as Ghostly Treats. Also, when we went to the YC Flagship store a couple of months ago they still had Campfire Treat for sale, which is the same scent but without the Halloween label.


I just picked up a Campfire Treat at the YC outlet, (I'm sorta a YC candle addict) I was so excited to find it there. I would still like the Halloween design, though. Does BBW do halloween specific candles like YC does, or just general fall scents?


----------



## Mourning Glory

NightOwl32 said:


> I just picked up a Campfire Treat at the YC outlet, (I'm sorta a YC candle addict) I was so excited to find it there. I would still like the Halloween design, though. Does BBW do halloween specific candles like YC does, or just general fall scents?


Last year they had Trick or Treat with a picture of a jack o lantern on the label. I know that they had a scent called Vampire Blood in the test phase although it's hard to tell if it will be produced. They seem to put out one Halloween scent.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is the Buy 2 Get 2 Free coupon that came out this morning. It make be time to stock up on fall scents or get jar for these new shades.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> I really like the doghouse. Oddly enough it doesn't even look like a Boney piece to me. Except for Bonesy hanging out on top it looks more like one of the Bath and Body works luminary houses to me. With all the details and good paint job (at least on the example) haha.


I think it's super cute, but would actually prefer it with out the dog!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> I think it's super cute, but would actually prefer it with out the dog!


Me too haha. But I've never really been a Bonesy fan.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> Me too haha. But I've never really been a Bonesy fan.


I only have the first Bonesy they did, did not care for any of the rest of them.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hello, WickedChick! Even if we tried to start another thread for YC Spellbound items, I think this would still be the go-to thread to post. Pretty much all of the information is available around the same time, so you shouldn't have to weed through too much. It is pretty close to the 29th.


Thank you pumpkin Muffin, you have a good point.


----------



## DarkSecret

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I've got to get the doghouse. I like the little details in the photo too. We are getting our first puppy in 5 weeks and 3 days! This is the year of the dog. The Diva Boney makes me think of Caitlyn J this year.


Got a chuckle out of your post! From now on I will think of her as Caitlyn!


----------



## Spookywolf

I just noticed another cute detail on the doghouse. If you look next to the tombstone that says "dog gone" the other tombstone has a skeletal dog paw on it.  I kind of agree about wishing that Bonesy wasn't on the top though. He looks a little weird laid out like a corpse on top with his poor ribs sticking out. If they had to have him on there he might have looked cuter with his head sticking out of the doghouse or something. But I'm definitely liking it more every time I look at it.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> I just noticed another cute detail on the doghouse. If you look next to the tombstone that says "dog gone" the other tombstone has a skeletal dog paw on it.  I kind of agree about wishing that Bonesy wasn't on the top though. He looks a little weird laid out like a corpse on top with his poor ribs sticking out. If they had to have him on there he might have looked cuter with his head sticking out of the doghouse or something. But I'm definitely liking it more every time I look at it.


Yep I agree with you Spooky, that dog looks strange all stretched out on top of the doghouse. I do like all the other details, as someone said above, except for Bonesy it looks like a BBW item.


----------



## Lucy08

Coupon I found in my email!


----------



## kantosad

Waiting for the 29th is just torture! !! Wish we would get a catalog.


----------



## Spookywolf

kantosad said:


> Waiting for the 29th is just torture! !! Wish we would get a catalog.


Welcome to the thread kantosad! I'd love to get a catalog, or even just a price list as this point. Argh!


----------



## grim gravely

I agree that the doghouse would look great without bonsey and the hanging tart warmer. It does look very BBW and reminds me a lot of the 2010 luminary. I don't know if I would pay $40 for this piece though. This year money is a bit tight and I have to be very selected on which pieces I'm getting. Everything seems to be coming out at the same time.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

kantosad said:


> Waiting for the 29th is just torture! !! Wish we would get a catalog.


I don't know about other people, but this delayed preview launch is going to affect YC's bottom line with me. I am already dedicating other funds to Grandin Road, and probably Michaels and TJ Maxx. I just found another must have at a different retailer this morning. At this rate, by the 29th, there won't be much $$$ left!


----------



## kantosad

Thanks Spookywolf. I am getting excited. I go to the mailbox everyday hoping to get a catalog. Everday dissapointment!


----------



## amuck amuck

kantosad said:


> Thanks Spookywolf. I am getting excited. I go to the mailbox everyday hoping to get a catalog. Everday dissapointment!


Even more disappointed when it is just a fall catalog no Halloween and the preview smells for the candles either smell badly or no smell at all.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know about other people, but this delayed preview launch is going to affect YC's bottom line with me. I am already dedicating other funds to Grandin Road, and probably Michaels and TJ Maxx. I just found another must have at a different retailer this morning. At this rate, by the 29th, there won't be much $$$ left!


Agree 100%!!!!! I'm no where near as excited for the release as I have been in previous years.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Agree 100%!!!!! I'm no where near as excited for the release as I have been in previous years.


I'm trying to decide if I'm less excited, or just tired of waiting, LOL! Traditionally, the YC BB release was the kick-off to my Halloween season (even though it was only early August.) From that point I would slowly start to bring out the Fall and Halloween decorations a little at a time, usually staring with my Spooky Town display which takes the longest to set up. So by the time September rolled around I was well on my way. This year feels so off with the later release. I've already started buying from other places like Michael's, etc., so as Pumpkin Muffin said, some of my budget is already being spent elsewhere, which means making stricter, pickier choices when the Boneys do come out. Not sure this was a good business decision on YC's part. I feel they are caving to the nay-sayers that complain about early Halloween in the retail stores, even though EVERY store is doing it. Still feels like a long way to go, when this time last year we all would have had our new items in hand or arriving at the door any minute in a big shipping box. Weird BB season this year, for sure. But I'm still excited for my Piano Man! Can't wait to the see the other pieces in better, clearer detail. I NEED more pics!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

And welcome amuck amuck!


----------



## Kitty

Wedding car numbers are the same on both 2009 & 2012.
Mark Cook is the 2009 orgianal.
YC Collector's Edition 2009 is the 2012 re-release


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'm less excited, or just tired of waiting, LOL! Traditionally, the YC BB release was the kick-off to my Halloween season (even though it was only early August.) From that point I would slowly start to bring out the Fall and Halloween decorations a little at a time, usually staring with my Spooky Town display which takes the longest to set up. So by the time September rolled around I was well on my way. This year feels so off with the later release. I've already started buying from other places like Michael's, etc., so as Pumpkin Muffin said, some of my budget is already being spent elsewhere, which means making stricter, pickier choices when the Boneys do come out. Not sure this was a good business decision on YC's part. I feel they are caving to the nay-sayers that complain about early Halloween in the retail stores, even though EVERY store is doing it. Still feels like a long way to go, when this time last year we all would have had our new items in hand or arriving at the door any minute in a big shipping box. Weird BB season this year, for sure. But I'm still excited for my Piano Man! Can't wait to the see the other pieces in better, clearer detail. I NEED more pics!!!!


It is a weird season! I think my issue is the late release. The party is always the kick off to the season (of buying!) for me! Very very true, the excuse that people complain is total BS. Everyone else that does home decor has Halloween out. Not a lot, but still!


----------



## Spookywolf

There's a Hoot Gravely on the Bay right now with a single bid at $45. Not sure where it will end up, but that's a nice low start out, compared with the opposing insanity of $139.95 BIN. FYI for those needing it.


----------



## Spookywolf

And how do people have these already?!? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-Halloween-Witch-Black-Cat-Jar-Candle-Holder-New-FREE-SHIP-/151772090079?hash=item2356524edf


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> And how do people have these already?!?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-Halloween-Witch-Black-Cat-Jar-Candle-Holder-New-FREE-SHIP-/151772090079?hash=item2356524edf


Someone on BBL Facebook mentioned seeing that one in a craft store. So maybe it's YC but sold other places instead? Like the stuff they sell at bed bath and beyond?


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Someone on BBL Facebook mentioned seeing that one in a craft store. So maybe it's YC but sold other places instead? Like the stuff they sell at bed bath and beyond?


Ah, that makes more sense then. And already on Ebay before YC even releases them in their store.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Ah, that makes more sense then. And already on Ebay before YC even releases them in their store.


Every time I see that picture I wonder why they put that random broom there.  lol


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> Oh wow, you're right! The pumpkins are different, even turned in a different direction.


Ok, so I was looking at the doghouse again, and looking at the pumpkin...does anyone else think it has horns??


----------



## Kitty

2010--2011 YC Afterlife pumpkin people were sold at Bath, Bath & Beyond .
Maybe this years YC cats will be there, too.


----------



## amuck amuck

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know about other people, but this delayed preview launch is going to affect YC's bottom line with me. I am already dedicating other funds to Grandin Road, and probably Michaels and TJ Maxx. I just found another must have at a different retailer this morning. At this rate, by the 29th, there won't be much $$$ left!


I just got back from the Yankee Candle at my mall and nothing about the party yet. No signs announcing the party. It is 3 weekends away from the party I feel like they don't care if people show up. I always go early and be 1st or 2nd in line and the store would open early. I am afraid to go early this year and just have to stand around for so long if they treat it like a regular day and open regular time. But on the bright side thanks to everyone here I am finding out about all the Halloween must haves from other stores and I am doing pretty good at getting them


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

amuck amuck said:


> I just got back from the Yankee Candle at my mall and nothing about the party yet. No signs announcing the party. It is 3 weekends away from the party I feel like they don't care if people show up. I always go early and be 1st or 2nd in line and the store would open early. I am afraid to go early this year and just have to stand around for so long if they treat it like a regular day and open regular time. But on the bright side thanks to everyone here I am finding out about all the Halloween must haves from other stores and I am doing pretty good at getting them


It really is frustrating. I don't want to be a Debbie Downer, but YC could have at least started putting up some of their Halloween, or more of their fall line, online by now. I figure that is the only way we are going to get a price list, as usually, by the time the catalogs arrive, the preview party is over.

I'm wondering about the Sophia jar shade. I hope YC is offering it online, but if not, I hope it is available at a retailer near me. I don't remember what craft store was mentioned on the BBL FB page, but I had never heard of it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I'm trying to decide if I'm less excited, or just tired of waiting, LOL! Traditionally, the YC BB release was the kick-off to my Halloween season (even though it was only early August.) From that point I would slowly start to bring out the Fall and Halloween decorations a little at a time, usually staring with my Spooky Town display which takes the longest to set up. So by the time September rolled around I was well on my way. This year feels so off with the later release. I've already started buying from other places like Michael's, etc., so as Pumpkin Muffin said, some of my budget is already being spent elsewhere, which means making stricter, pickier choices when the Boneys do come out. Not sure this was a good business decision on YC's part. I feel they are caving to the nay-sayers that complain about early Halloween in the retail stores, even though EVERY store is doing it. Still feels like a long way to go, when this time last year we all would have had our new items in hand or arriving at the door any minute in a big shipping box. Weird BB season this year, for sure. But I'm still excited for my Piano Man! Can't wait to the see the other pieces in better, clearer detail. I NEED more pics!!!!


We know that we are going to be stoked, when everything FINALLY comes together. I'm just not going to put off my other must-haves, simply because YC is choosing to basically wait until September to give up the goods this year. It may be that all I do is purchase online exclusives, and the Sophia jar shade, if I can find one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

By the way, things have been so hectic on my end, that I haven't been posting much of late. To all of the new members, and the returning ones, welcome, and welcome back! YC needs to throw us another Boney, so we can energize this thread a bit!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It really is frustrating. I don't want to be a Debbie Downer, but YC could have at least started putting up some of their Halloween, or more of their fall line, online by now. I figure that is the only way we are going to get a price list, as usually, by the time the catalogs arrive, the preview party is over.
> 
> I'm wondering about the Sophia jar shade. I hope YC is offering it online, but if not, I hope it is available at a retailer near me. I don't remember what craft store was mentioned on the BBL FB page, but I had never heard of it.


I agree!!! I just received the current catalog in the mail...you know the one that has been around for a few weeks now. 
Someone mentioned that the rub and smell...that sounds wrong doesn't it?...doesn't smell anything like the candles? They are right. All I smell is...nothing. Maybe they are true to the throw of the candle.


----------



## Lucy08

amuck amuck said:


> I just got back from the Yankee Candle at my mall and nothing about the party yet. No signs announcing the party. It is 3 weekends away from the party I feel like they don't care if people show up. I always go early and be 1st or 2nd in line and the store would open early. I am afraid to go early this year and just have to stand around for so long if they treat it like a regular day and open regular time. But on the bright side thanks to everyone here I am finding out about all the Halloween must haves from other stores and I am doing pretty good at getting them


My store has a sign up sheet for the party, but that's really it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> My store has a sign up sheet for the party, but that's really it!


I wonder if mine has one? I need to call. Meanwhile, at the rate we're going, after the late-night vigil, I'm crashing, LOL!


----------



## Kitty

From BBL 

2011 Pumpkin People







2008-2011 Mr. Bones








Thank you so much BBL!


----------



## Hallow Girl

How is it like at the Halloween party? I am thinking about going, mainly because it's an excuse to dress up. What are the prizes like for best costume? If I dress up I am going to go all out. Well...mostly likely dress up in last years costume since I want to wait for Halloween


----------



## NightOwl32

Kitty said:


> From BBL
> 
> 2011 Pumpkin People
> View attachment 247983
> 
> 2008-2011 Mr. Bones
> View attachment 247984
> 
> 
> Thank you so much BBL!


Wow! I've never seen the entire Mr. Bones and friends collection in one place. I'd love to have so many of those pieces.
Awesome kitty


----------



## BoneyFan

I'd love for some prices to leak. A little nervous for how this years Boney buys will work out. Especially with Yankee's website saying "low stock", but actually "sold out" issue a lot of people have had with the Twilight Silhouette stuff. Including me. 

Idk if its the secrecy every year, the party date pushed back, or I don't super duper love the pieces, but I'm with a lot of you not feeling the excitement yet.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

BoneyFan said:


> I'd love for some prices to leak. A little nervous for how this years Boney buys will work out. Especially with Yankee's website saying "low stock", but actually "sold out" issue a lot of people have had with the Twilight Silhouette stuff. Including me.
> 
> Idk if its the secrecy every year, the party date pushed back, or I don't super duper love the pieces, but I'm with a lot of you not feeling the excitement yet.


Count me in on the Twilight Silhouettes debacle. I intend on YC making good on free shipping on a future order. I used a votive holder to meet the threshold for the $20 off $45 coupon, and all that shipped was the votive. Still peeved about that.


----------



## kantosad

Thanks to sanura03 for the great Boney i got in the mail today. I love him. 
I love the pumpkin people from 2011. They had them at Meijer too. Like an idiot i didnt buy any and some of them were on clearance. I have actually back collected 4 of them and wish i had the rest. I went to Bed Bath and Beyond this week and they didnt have any Halloween out yet. They did still have some of last years on clearance. The hats with the goggles and some candy corn tealights.


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Count me in on the Twilight Silhouettes debacle. I intend on YC making good on free shipping on a future order. I used a votive holder to meet the threshold for the $20 off $45 coupon, and all that shipped was the votive. Still peeved about that.


Raise your hand if you didn't partake in the Twilight Silhouettes fiasco!  I emailed and called several times to complain about my cancelled orders, with YC offering nothing to make up for my disappointment and frustration. At my suggestion (or perhaps a demand), YC added a note to their system to give me free shipping on a future order. Which of course won't help me at all during the upcoming online vigils, since I have to call my order in to get the free shipping. Uuugh. 

Oh well, as with everyone else, I am happily spending my money elsewhere in the meantime. I wonder how many Boneys will be on clearance this year at the semi-annual sale, since none of us will have any money left soon to buy them at the launch?!? YC may actually be saving me money in the long run.


----------



## SalemWitch

amuck amuck said:


> Even more disappointed when it is just a fall catalog no Halloween and the preview smells for the candles either smell badly or no smell at all.


This is exactly what I think. The scratch and sniff smells in the catalog smell terrible. [emoji15]


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> Raise your hand if you didn't partake in the Twilight Silhouettes fiasco!  I emailed and called several times to complain about my cancelled orders, with YC offering nothing to make up for my disappointment and frustration. At my suggestion (or perhaps a demand), YC added a note to their system to give me free shipping on a future order. Which of course won't help me at all during the upcoming online vigils, since I have to call my order in to get the free shipping. Uuugh.
> 
> Oh well, as with everyone else, I am happily spending my money elsewhere in the meantime. I wonder how many Boneys will be on clearance this year at the semi-annual sale, since none of us will have any money left soon to buy them at the launch?!? YC may actually be saving me money in the long run.


I didn't get Twilight Silhouette either. I feel your frustration at Yankee Candle. I had a Peeps candle from Easter time that did great the first burn and then after that it went down hill. I was patient with it and after a few more burns I still couldn't smell anything. It also gave me the surprise of sooting like crazy. So, I took it to the store and since it was on "clearance" during semi annual sale they couldn't do anything for me. Contacted customer service and was told to exchange at the store for another candle.  I guess Yankee thinks everyone buys their candles at 75% off. lol


----------



## BoneyFan

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Count me in on the Twilight Silhouettes debacle. I intend on YC making good on free shipping on a future order. I used a votive holder to meet the threshold for the $20 off $45 coupon, and all that shipped was the votive. Still peeved about that.


Ha, I did the same thing except I picked a car air freshener. They told me it was too late to cancel that part of my order so I have to return the unopened box it ships in back to YC if I want a refund. Funny how they haven't refunded me for the Twilight piece yet though. Ugh. I don't think I received anything about free shipping on a future order.


----------



## Madjoodie

NightOwl32 said:


> Wow! I've never seen the entire Mr. Bones and friends collection in one place. I'd love to have so many of those pieces.
> Awesome kitty


Welcome NightOwl (and all the other new folks) - glad to have you join us! And yes , those are some crazy cool pieces. I remember when I first started collecting the Boney Bunch in 2009, and stumbled across some Mr. Bones items on Ebay. I got a few at a great price, but then stopped buying them since I worried they weren't "real" Boneys. Stupid, stupid, stupid. 

And thanks Kitty for sharing those pictures. I stumbled across this Mr. Bones on Ebay again recently....am I just missing it on the picture sheet?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VHTF-2008-BONEY-BUNCH-Incredible-Mr-Bones-Enter-If-You-Dare-Tealight-Holder-/191655121487?hash=item2c9f89124f

I tried to buy that one in 2009 or 2010, along with one that was supposed to be a fountain. Some Ebay lowlife tried to take off with my money (and that of several other people too), so I never got the pieces. But I think I'll pass on paying $200 now - eeek. I should probably pay my mortgage this month!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Raise your hand if you didn't partake in the Twilight Silhouettes fiasco!  I emailed and called several times to complain about my cancelled orders, with YC offering nothing to make up for my disappointment and frustration. At my suggestion (or perhaps a demand), YC added a note to their system to give me free shipping on a future order. Which of course won't help me at all during the upcoming online vigils, since I have to call my order in to get the free shipping. Uuugh.
> 
> Oh well, as with everyone else, I am happily spending my money elsewhere in the meantime. I wonder how many Boneys will be on clearance this year at the semi-annual sale, since none of us will have any money left soon to buy them at the launch?!? YC may actually be saving me money in the long run.


It seems that YC doesn't want our money, with all the cancelled orders lately.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It seems that YC doesn't want our money, with all the cancelled orders lately.


I'd also be worried if I was one that did the online ordering in store during the preview party. Is it in stock or isn't it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

For those of you that contacted YC about the Twilight Shiloutes line, did anyone hear of the possibility of a restock or are they sold out for good?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If selling Boneys (or anything) on eBay, a word of caution. I have been selling there for years, and tonight was a first for me. A buyer opened a case against me for non-delivery of an item, even though it WAS SIGNED FOR on July 25th! I ship online through eBay, and add Signature Confirmation for all orders of $50 or more, to cover my *beep* Of course, all of this was documented, for eBay to see. Instead of responding to the case online, I called eBay customer support, explained the situation to them, and had them look into the transaction. After seeing that the item was received quite a bit ago (her reason for opening the case was: Did not get making new friends???), THEY closed the case in my favor, while I was on the phone.

The closing of the case while on the phone is critical. In situations like these, any defect from the opening of the case is removed, and if the buyer leaves negative feedback, I can have it removed. Of course, she is now blocked. The bottom line is, any season is scammer season. Whether she was trying to steal the item herself, or someone stole the item from her, in the end, I could have been scammed out of over $80. I wanted to take the time to tell everyone here, in case you decide to unload some Boneys on eBay, and have an unscrupulous buyer.

Edit: Also, if you successfully close one case (in this case INR), then the other case, which would have been SNAD, cannot be opened. Thank the Lord.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I'd also be worried if I was one that did the online ordering in store during the preview party. Is it in stock or isn't it.


If an item's hot, by the time the stores open, everyone is rolling the dice. I say if anyone here wants a piece bad enough, stay up for the vigil, and eat the shipping. I stinks, but ordering early is the only sure way. We found that out with several items last year.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> For those of you that contacted YC about the Twilight Shiloutes line, did anyone hear of the possibility of a restock or are they sold out for good?


One of the stores I went to was sold out and they told me that they released the Twilight Silhouette early and in limited quantity to see if there was a demand for it. She thought there was a second shipment coming but who knows. She wasn't sure herself.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> For those of you that contacted YC about the Twilight Shiloutes line, did anyone hear of the possibility of a restock or are they sold out for good?


I haven't contacted them yet; I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If an item's hot, by the time the stores open, everyone is rolling the dice. I say if anyone here wants a piece bad enough, stay up for the vigil, and eat the shipping. I stinks, but ordering early is the only sure way. We found that out with several items last year.


Yeah! Maybe there will be a glitch sale like they randomly do any other time. I think Yankee Candles loves to play with us.


----------



## SalemWitch

Go to YC website, start to type Halloween, and this comes up:

steam punkin
Spellbound 
Wicked web
Halloween silhouettes
Boney Bunch 2015


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If selling Boneys (or anything) on eBay, a word of caution. I have been selling there for years, and tonight was a first for me. A buyer opened a case against me for non-delivery of an item, even though it WAS SIGNED FOR on July 25th! I ship online through eBay, and add Signature Confirmation for all orders of $50 or more, to cover my *beep* Of course, all of this was documented, for eBay to see. Instead of responding to the case online, I called eBay customer support, explained the situation to them, and had them look into the transaction. After seeing that the item was received quite a bit ago (her reason for opening the case was: Did not get making new friends???), THEY closed the case in my favor, while I was on the phone.
> 
> The closing of the case while on the phone is critical. In situations like these, any defect from the opening of the case is removed, and if the buyer leaves negative feedback, I can have it removed. Of course, she is now blocked. The bottom line is, any season is scammer season. Whether she was trying to steal the item herself, or someone stole the item from her, in the end, I could have been scammed out of over $80. I wanted to take the time to tell everyone here, in case you decide to unload some Boneys on eBay, and have an unscrupulous buyer.
> 
> Edit: Also, if you successfully close one case (in this case INR), then the other case, which would have been SNAD, cannot be opened. Thank the Lord.


Thanks for the advice. I would never sell anything as valuable as boney bunches on there. I used to sell odds and ends on eBay but quit earlier this year when Paypal started their 6 month return policy. Good thing eBay had your back but they aren't always closing cases in the sellers favor. Also, just a heads up to look out for a Paypal case or credit card charge-back. Sending positive vibes that your case is closed for good. Hopefully the buyer moves on to (hopefully not) scam someone else.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> Go to YC website, start to type Halloween, and this comes up:
> 
> steam punkin
> Spellbound
> Wicked web
> Halloween silhouettes
> Boney Bunch 2015


So, what's the fascination with the French Vanilla large jar candle?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Thanks for the advice. I would never sell anything as valuable as boney bunches on there. I used to sell odds and ends on eBay but quit earlier this year when Paypal started their 6 month return policy. Good thing eBay had your back but they aren't always closing cases in the sellers favor. Also, just a heads up to look out for a Paypal case or credit card charge-back. Sending positive vibes that your case is closed for good. Hopefully the buyer moves on to (hopefully not) scam someone else.


I appreciate that. Things like this make me very nervous, and there is nothing that I can do about it. That new return policy is insane. I need eBay for another year or two tops. After that, I am gone, and through with PayPal too. 6 months is insane. Can you imagine using something that long, and then saying it broke or something???


----------



## SalemWitch

Maybe the Halloween silhouettes will be awesome!! [emoji316]


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I appreciate that. Things like this make me very nervous, and there is nothing that I can do about it. That new return policy is insane. I need eBay for another year or two tops. After that, I am gone, and through with PayPal too. 6 months is insane. Can you imagine using something that long, and then saying it broke or something???


I was nervous about my last items that sold in January. No one needs to worry about their funds for 6 months.


----------



## NightOwl32

Thanks for the welcome, everybody Also got my boney delivery from sanura today; can't wait to display him. Now that I've gotten a boney fix I just want more and the release is so far off...


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay guys, need some help remembering...did YC ever re-release the "rest in pieces" Boney? I'm thinking they did about 2 years ago, or have I lost my mind? I swear that I bought this piece within the last several years but now I can't find it. I thought I'd packed it in a tub that I just went through tonight with no luck. It went missing last year too, but my son was moving out so I didn't have time to follow up on it. Now I'm thinking the little guy is well and truly lost. I can't imagine where I put this and I only hope he didn't accidentally get thrown out with a bunch of wadded up tissue paper or something.  That or I thought I had it, and I'm getting ready for the nut house, LOL! Do you guys ever have this problem?


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Okay guys, need some help remembering...did YC ever re-release the "rest in pieces" Boney? I'm thinking they did about 2 years ago, or have I lost my mind? I swear that I bought this piece within the last several years but now I can't find it. I thought I'd packed it in a tub that I just went through tonight with no luck. It went missing last year too, but my son was moving out so I didn't have time to follow up on it. Now I'm thinking the little guy is well and truly lost. I can't imagine where I put this and I only hope he didn't accidentally get thrown out with a bunch of wadded up tissue paper or something.  That or I thought I had it, and I'm getting ready for the nut house, LOL! Do you guys ever have this problem?


I don't think rest in pieces was ever re-released.

I would have bought a second one if they did re-release it because I really liked that piece.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Okay guys, need some help remembering...did YC ever re-release the "rest in pieces" Boney? I'm thinking they did about 2 years ago, or have I lost my mind? I swear that I bought this piece within the last several years but now I can't find it. I thought I'd packed it in a tub that I just went through tonight with no luck. It went missing last year too, but my son was moving out so I didn't have time to follow up on it. Now I'm thinking the little guy is well and truly lost. I can't imagine where I put this and I only hope he didn't accidentally get thrown out with a bunch of wadded up tissue paper or something.  That or I thought I had it, and I'm getting ready for the nut house, LOL! Do you guys ever have this problem?


No it wasn't released. I had a similar problem with bone dry. I keep all my boneys in totes and they are all together. Somehow between being displayed in 2013 and being unpacked in 2014, he must have sprouted legs and walked away. I've been cleaning my basement recently and have my fingers crossed that he will turn up.


----------



## NightOwl32

There's a boney pirate lantern on ebay right now for 40 bin, if you hurry!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So, what's the fascination with the French Vanilla large jar candle?


Too funny! At least they are starting to think about it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

NightOwl32 said:


> There's a boney pirate lantern on ebay right now for 40 bin, if you hurry!


Thanks for the heads up. Unfortunately I wasn't quite quick enough. Hopefully someone here gto him.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I missed it too!


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunchlove said:


> I missed it too!


...and me. Drats!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I appreciate that. Things like this make me very nervous, and there is nothing that I can do about it. That new return policy is insane. I need eBay for another year or two tops. After that, I am gone, and through with PayPal too. 6 months is insane. Can you imagine using something that long, and then saying it broke or something???


Okay, so I'm confused. What about all those sellers I see that state "No Refunds" on their listings. Are you saying that if Paypal is used as the payment method, then Paypal can force the seller to accept a return six months after they sold something? That doesn't seem right.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Okay guys, need some help remembering...did YC ever re-release the "rest in pieces" Boney? I'm thinking they did about 2 years ago, or have I lost my mind? I swear that I bought this piece within the last several years but now I can't find it. I thought I'd packed it in a tub that I just went through tonight with no luck. It went missing last year too, but my son was moving out so I didn't have time to follow up on it. Now I'm thinking the little guy is well and truly lost. I can't imagine where I put this and I only hope he didn't accidentally get thrown out with a bunch of wadded up tissue paper or something.  That or I thought I had it, and I'm getting ready for the nut house, LOL! Do you guys ever have this problem?


Yep, sure do! I would say I'm glad I'm not the only one, but missing Boneys is serious business. I misplaced one of my Boney shelf sitters a few years back. And my Boney elf went missing last year I think. Given the number of Halloween totes I have, I keep hoping one year I'll find them again. But I'd put some serious money on at least one accidental tissue paper throw away.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Yep, sure do! I would say I'm glad I'm not the only one, but missing Boneys is serious business. I misplaced one of my Boney shelf sitters a few years back. And my Boney elf went missing last year I think. Given the number of Halloween totes I have, I keep hoping one year I'll find them again. But I'd put some serious money on at least one accidental tissue paper throw away.


I've got a sinking feeling that this is what happened to it. I use a ton of paper to pad these with in my totes, and usually dump some of it when it starts getting really torn or ratty looking to switch out for new. I seem to recall just grabbing an armload and throwing in it the garbage. The thought that I might have thrown out my rest in pieces Boney makes me feel slightly sick to the tummy. I'm hoping I'll still find him in some forgotten bag or carton in the basement. Keeping fingers crossed. I did this once with a really cool Halloween flag that I used one season and then it completely disappeared, never to be found again. I'm still scratching my head over what happened to that. I think I have gremlins.


----------



## Kitty

Some witch boots are listed on Ebay cheaper than usual, hope they are making a return this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Guys, is this a new YC item this year?









Here is the eBay listing link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...-Holder-New-/151772882094?hash=item23565e64ae

They have other YC items for this year, so I figured this is one we didn't know about? As a raven fan, I LOVE it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so I'm confused. What about all those sellers I see that state "No Refunds" on their listings. Are you saying that if Paypal is used as the payment method, then Paypal can force the seller to accept a return six months after they sold something? That doesn't seem right.


It isn't an unconditional refund policy. But under certain circumstances, and PayPal gets to decide what they are, yes.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> Some witch boots are listed on Ebay cheaper than usual, hope they are making a return this year.


Here is the link, if someone here can't wait:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...1345427-NEW-/291532710562?hash=item43e0b422a2

If YC doesn't supply these in mass this year, a lot of people are going to be really POED.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I've got a sinking feeling that this is what happened to it. I use a ton of paper to pad these with in my totes, and usually dump some of it when it starts getting really torn or ratty looking to switch out for new. I seem to recall just grabbing an armload and throwing in it the garbage. The thought that I might have thrown out my rest in pieces Boney makes me feel slightly sick to the tummy. I'm hoping I'll still find him in some forgotten bag or carton in the basement. Keeping fingers crossed. I did this once with a really cool Halloween flag that I used one season and then it completely disappeared, never to be found again. I'm still scratching my head over what happened to that. I think I have gremlins.


I hope you found it! My guess is you would have noticed had he been stuck in the paper you tossed. I think you would have felt the extra weight!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Guys, is this a new YC item this year?
> 
> View attachment 248092
> 
> 
> Here is the eBay listing link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...-Holder-New-/151772882094?hash=item23565e64ae
> 
> They have other YC items for this year, so I figured this is one we didn't know about? As a raven fan, I LOVE it!


Looks like something you'd find at HomeGoods!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Looks like something you'd find at HomeGoods!


But, I bet it isn't priced that way, ROFL!


----------



## Lucy08

My local Yankee has a few Twilight Silhouettes peices. Jar holder and a few votives, message me if you want their phone number!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> But, I bet it isn't priced that way, ROFL!


Hahahaha! No kidding, probably $39.99


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so I'm confused. What about all those sellers I see that state "No Refunds" on their listings. Are you saying that if Paypal is used as the payment method, then Paypal can force the seller to accept a return six months after they sold something? That doesn't seem right.


I'm assuming you mean the sellers that state "returns not accepted" in their listings. Unfortunately, the buyer still has the buyer protection on returns. If a buyer goes through eBay for a refund, they will tell the buyer to keep the item and refund from the seller because the seller "does not accept returns". The no return policy set by a seller is sadly cancelled out by the buyer protection.
As for Paypal, yes the 6 month return window does apply to all transactions. When they switched over to 6 months for refunds, they notified everyone of teh new policy and by accepting Paypal, you agree to their terms. It's sad but that's Paypal. I guess with the break up between eBay and Paypal, Paypal wants to give buyers a reason to still use them. That's why I stopped selling on eBay or accepting Paypal. I'm not saying all transactions go wrong but I hate having my funds in "Paypal jail" until the six months are up.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Hi Everyone,
I've been lurking here a while and finally decided to jump in...love all the Boney Bunch talk and can't wait for the preview party! 
Pumpkin, I have that same candleholder! Found it at Homegoods a couple of years ago for $12-ish ? It looks great with drippy tapers and is quite a heavy piece.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've been lurking here a while and finally decided to jump in...love all the Boney Bunch talk and can't wait for the preview party!
> Pumpkin, I have that same candleholder! Found it at Homegoods a couple of years ago for $12-ish ?  It looks great with drippy tapers and is quite a heavy piece.


Welcome!  Lucy, I guess you were right!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Welcome!  Lucy, I guess you were right!


The person on eBay probably said YC to jack up the price!!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Darn! I want to see a better picture of the online exclusives! I wonder if they have put those out there yet?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And, seriously, I love dogs. But, Booze Hound is freaking me out.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I see something that says, "Candy Is Dandy But Wine Is Divine," LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I guess YC went with the speakeasy theme this year, because they knew after this long delay before the launch, we are all going to be ready for a few stiff ones, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Loving the upclose pics! I'm definitely getting the Diamonds couple. Love the detail on that piece. And I guess that answers the question as to what the third Boos Brother was playing on the side we couldn't see, it's a bass cello!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I guess YC went with the speakeasy theme this year, because they knew after this long delay before the launch, we are all going to be ready for a few stiff ones, LOL!


I know some have mentioned not caring for it, but I love the speakeasy theme! I love anything from that time era.


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> Someone posted on BBL that the South Deerfield store already has the Boneys out - wish I lived near there!
> 
> View attachment 248140
> 
> 
> View attachment 248141
> 
> 
> View attachment 248142
> 
> 
> View attachment 248143
> 
> 
> View attachment 248144
> 
> 
> View attachment 248145


Seriously why is it ok for them to put it all out early????? But my store says end of the month "because people complain".


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And, seriously, I love dogs. But, Booze Hound is freaking me out.


And I'm with you, Pumpkin. Bonesy just looks weird on that piece! That one is a pass for me.


----------



## notoriousliz

I like the Diamonds couple so much more after seeing the better pic! Booze Hound gives me the heebie jeebies....and not in a good way.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, look at the first pic that has the Deadly Diva on it. Over on the right side there's a witch with a pointy hat and a black skirt that looks like it has some kind of electric cord with it. Never seen that before. Wonder if it's just at the flagship store or something we haven't seen yet. 

I agree that it's unfair that the flagship store can already have this out while everyone else has to wait. That's just bologna!


----------



## SalemWitch

YC $15 off $45 code is AUG16 for Aug. 3-Sept. 15.


----------



## 31salem13

After seeing better pics, the booze dog is not happening for me. I love the couple at the table, except.....the bottle looks weird to me, like its bent or something. I know it is a minor detail, I'll just face that part to the back lol


----------



## Mourning Glory

I just wish that whoever took these pictures would have looked at the prices!


----------



## sanura03

Gah, if it weren't already closed I would make the kids pile in the car and drive two hours to see candle holders -_-
Then again it might be the Williamsburg flagship store... that's a bit too far of a drive for early Bonies, even for me! Which store was called? Could it just be the other flagship store then?
And yes, I neeeeed prices! As for the cord, the flagship store sells a lot of non-YC items, so it might just be there for decoration.
Edited to add: I see now it was the Deerfield store... maybe there's a drive ahead of me tomorrow... hmmm. Anyone want to me up and demand answers haha.


----------



## Mourning Glory

sanura03 said:


> Gah, if it weren't already closed I would make the kids pile in the car and drive two hours to see candle holders -_-
> Then again it might be the Williamsburg flagship store... that's a bit too far of a drive for early Bonies, even for me! Which store was called? Could it just be the other flagship store then?
> And yes, I neeeeed prices! As for the cord, the flagship store sells a lot of non-YC items, so it might just be there for decoration.
> Edited to add: I see now it was the Deerfield store... maybe there's a drive ahead of me tomorrow... hmmm. Anyone want to me up and demand answers haha.


If you do make the trek and get prices, you would be my hero!


----------



## sanura03

Mourning Glory said:


> If you do make the trek and get prices, you would be my hero!


I'll take a notepad with me... and see how long it takes me to get kicked out lmao. Maybe I should get a babysitter, the kids are scary in that breakable place even when I'm on a quick mission. Hmm.


----------



## Mourning Glory

sanura03 said:


> I'll take a notepad with me... and see how long it takes me to get kicked out lmao. Maybe I should get a babysitter, the kids are scary in that breakable place even when I'm on a quick mission. Hmm.


When I was taking down prices at Goodwill so I could beat them in my garage sale, I opened up the memo pad on my phone and just acted like I was walking around texting.


----------



## Kitty

3 weeks to go!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> And I'm with you, Pumpkin. Bonesy just looks weird on that piece! That one is a pass for me.


Would have been better with a man, that dog is just bizarre looking! Creepy, and not in a good way.


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> I'll take a notepad with me... and see how long it takes me to get kicked out lmao. Maybe I should get a babysitter, the kids are scary in that breakable place even when I'm on a quick mission. Hmm.


Call first just in case!!!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Loving the upclose pics! I'm definitely getting the Diamonds couple. Love the detail on that piece. And I guess that answers the question as to what the third Boos Brother was playing on the side we couldn't see, it's a bass cello!


I thought we could see the top of the bass in other pics? I just don't remember!


----------



## Lucy08

notoriousliz said:


> I like the Diamonds couple so much more after seeing the better pic! Booze Hound gives me the heebie jeebies....and not in a good way.


Hahaha, great minds think alike! I just said the same thing before I read what you wrote! There is something so off about that dog!


----------



## grim gravely

Today has been a horrible day...but all that aside I'm happy there are close up pictures of some of the new Halloween stuff. I agree that it's not fair that we have to wait. However, after today I don't think I'll even be getting any boney bunches...at least not this month anyway.


----------



## grim gravely

I can't really make out what the white and grey jar candle is. I'm guessing it's witches brew since it looks like there is a witches hat on the label but white just does not seem to go with the theme...possibly ghostly treats???


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Today has been a horrible day...but all that aside I'm happy there are close up pictures of some of the new Halloween stuff. I agree that it's not fair that we have to wait. However, after today I don't think I'll even be getting any boney bunches...at least not this month anyway.


I'm sorry you had a terrible day.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I can't really make out what the white and grey jar candle is. I'm guessing it's witches brew since it looks like there is a witches hat on the label but white just does not seem to go with the theme...possibly ghostly treats???


I wondered the same thing, it was in a white jar last year too right? I can't imagine witches brew in anything other than a black jar.


----------



## Lucy08

Lucy08 said:


> I wondered the same thing, it was in a white jar last year too right? I can't imagine witches brew in anything other than a black jar.


Ok I've changed my mind. I went back and looked at the pic, probably is witches brew. It almost does look like you can see a black candle thru the white/grey glass.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> I'm sorry you had a terrible day.


Thank you, just a few minor setbacks but can't keep me down. 
Yeah, I agree the jar looks like witches brew now that I've studied the picture long enough. Now that everything is out, Yankee Candle should put the Halloween items on the website as coming soon or something so we can plan what we want to get.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Ok I've changed my mind. I went back and looked at the pic, probably is witches brew. It almost does look like you can see a black candle thru the white/grey glass.


I will give Yankee Candle this...they sure know how to make some nice looking Halloween candles. The really know how to make returning scents look great every year. Maybe they are taking the glow aspect of the ghostly treats candle last year and using it on the witches brew candle this year.


----------



## BoneyFan

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And, seriously, I love dogs. But, Booze Hound is freaking me out.


I think I've gotten every Bonesy piece so far, but that one is just... no.


----------



## BoneyFan

I may or may not have practically pressed my face against the computer monitor checking out the new Boney pictures. 

As much as I might complain pre-release party, I can't help but find the release day so thrilling and fun, lol. Those pictures just got me all antsy for it.


----------



## notoriousliz

Ugh, these three weeks are going to be torture!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lucy08 said:


> Ok I've changed my mind. I went back and looked at the pic, probably is witches brew. It almost does look like you can see a black candle thru the white/grey glass.


Here's another shot of the Witches Brew candle off Ebay. I don't know if it's just the flash from the seller's camera, but it almost looks like the glass is frosted. If so, it's going to be adoable!


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Today has been a horrible day...but all that aside I'm happy there are close up pictures of some of the new Halloween stuff. I agree that it's not fair that we have to wait. However, after today I don't think I'll even be getting any boney bunches...at least not this month anyway.


*sending virtual hugs your way*


----------



## SalemWitch

Mourning Glory said:


> Here's another shot of the Witches Brew candle off Ebay. I don't know if it's just the flash from the seller's camera, but it almost looks like the glass is frosted. If so, it's going to be adoable!


I love the shade. But, I don't love the name tag around the cat's neck. I'm going to have my husband paint over the name tag -- problem solved.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> *sending virtual hugs your way*


Thank you


----------



## Mourning Glory

SalemWitch said:


> I love the shade. But, I don't love the name tag around the cat's neck. I'm going to have my husband paint over the name tag -- problem solved. [emoji316]


I have to admit though, if I worked for YC I would totally sneak my cats names into the design! Too bad I don't have a Sophia.


----------



## Lucy08

BoneyFan said:


> I think I've gotten every Bonesy piece so far, but that one is just... no.


He will be $3.99 at the outlets next year.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> He will be $3.99 at the outlets next year.


Sitting right next to the bone tired cats.


----------



## Mae

BoneyFan said:


> I think I've gotten every Bonesy piece so far, but that one is just... no.


I'm right there with you. I love Bonsey, but I just can't love this one


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## kantosad

I really do not like the Bonesy this year. I dont understand why they would make him like that. It is too creepy!


----------



## Spookywolf

Grim, sorry about your bad day. But nothing like coming here to the thread and seeing new pics to lighten things. Hope things get better. 

Boo-urns, you said you called the flagship store but they said they didn't have anything out yet?? Cause these pics are totally from store displays. They even have vent clips in baskets. Can't believe they'd deny it. The cat's out of the bag already, YC. As someone on here said, at least show us some pics on the website with "due to arrive soon" or something like that.

Haddonfield, where are you? Can you get us some prices? We need to start making our lists and checking them twice!


----------



## Spookywolf

And welcome notoriousliz and all the new people.


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> Well, now we know what the reserve was for that complete 2009 lot on eBay recently - the seller reposted it for a starting bid of $900!: http://www.ebay.com/itm/yankee-candle-boney-bunch-2009-/331624196585?hash=item4d3657a9e9


Holy cow, that is insane!!!!!!!!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Grim, sorry about your bad day. But nothing like coming here to the thread and seeing new pics to lighten things. Hope things get better.
> 
> Boo-urns, you said you called the flagship store but they said they didn't have anything out yet?? Cause these pics are totally from store displays. They even have vent clips in baskets. Can't believe they'd deny it. The cat's out of the bag already, YC. As someone on here said, at least show us some pics on the website with "due to arrive soon" or something like that.
> 
> Haddonfield, where are you? Can you get us some prices? We need to start making our lists and checking them twice!


Thank you, things are better now. Just a little less funds for Halloween due to other obligations now. 
I wonder if some of the employees didn't get the memo that Halloween launch was pushed back and did the floor display last night. Can you imagine those lucky lucky customers who came right when the store opened. LOL I bet someone is having a much worst day than I had when management found out about the mistake. Of course I'm only guessing that's what happened. Nice damage control Yankee Candle...play it off like it never happened.  That would have worked years ago but not when everyone has a camera on their phone.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Holy cow, that is insane!!!!!!!!


Sadly they will never get what they are asking. Then again, I have seen some weird things happen on eBay so you never know. That seller could split that lot up, offer reasonable prices on each piece and still come out ahead. Maybe they are banking on the 2009 catalog to sell that lot.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Ok so I have to admit... those pictures have got me excited for the party again! With it being so late, I kind of felt like I had missed it or something. It's very strange that the flagship is saying they're not out yet when clearly those Boneys are in a floor display and not in the back room....

I'm with you on Booze Hound- he's odd. I'm really like Tip or Treat and Diamonds are a Ghoul's Best Friend reminds me a bit of the toasting couple, but it's cool! I'd like to see her face more because she looks like she's got a flapper thing going on.


----------



## notoriousliz

Thanks for the welcome, Spookywolf! Glad to be here!
That eBay auction tho. Out of control.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lucy08 said:


> My local Yankee has a few Twilight Silhouettes peices. Jar holder and a few votives, message me if you want their phone number!


Do stores ship items?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everyone! There is a flash sale going on right now at BABW online, where ALL 3-wick candles are $12 until midnight! This sale is online only, btw. The best coupon I could find was for $10 off $30, which can be applied to shipping, which is $5.99. The code is SP155881. I'm not taking advantage of the sale today, but for those of you who can't wait, this is a pretty great deal for shipping straight to your door!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, here is the link for what BABW has up under their Halloween search at the moment:

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/sea...en&sr=1&cm_mmc=PJ-_-324-_-1345204144-_-ADZBBW

LOVE the $6 special price on the PocketBac 5-Pack Sanitizers! You can get 3 3-wick candles, plus this, for $42, and have them shipped for $37.99 plus tax! Not bad for the web!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, everyone! There is a flash sale going on right now at BABW online, where ALL 3-wick candles are $12 until midnight! This sale is online only, btw. The best coupon I could find was for $10 off $30, which can be applied to shipping, which is $5.99. The code is SP155881. I'm not taking advantage of the sale today, but for those of you who can't wait, this is a pretty great deal for shipping straight to your door!


Ahh, you shouldn't have mentioned this! So tempted!! lol  Thank you!

I had a BB dream last night that my store set up the BB display and while I was contemplating which pieces I wanted to buy people were buying them up! I guess that's probably just an indicator of me wanting the price list and better pictures so I can make a plan?


----------



## Kitty

The dog ate the YC coupons.
The price list is in the cat box.


----------



## Lucy08

Anyone try calling the Deerfiled,store,again today


----------



## sanura03

I really wanted to go up today guys. But after running the numbers I would spend all my money on gas and then have to come home empty handed  Sorry guys. Maybe after payday if no one else has made it up (down/over) there by then.


----------



## SalemWitch

sanura03 said:


> I really wanted to go up today guys. But after running the numbers I would spend all my money on gas and then have to come home empty handed  Sorry guys. Maybe after payday if no one else has made it up (down/over) there by then.


No problem sanura03. Thank you for selling me an excellent BB elf!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura, i did the same thing...thought about going then decided i'd be pissed if they really didn't have anything for sale. hour and a half leisure drive is a bit much on the turnpike.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Hello all. I am a longtime lurker as well. Just joined the forum today so I could report that I went to the Deerfield store and they had their full Halloween display out, including the Boney Bunch!! I drove over 2 hours each way to get there but it was worth the drive. The only items I couldn't find were the crazy cat lady and the pumpkin candy dish. The telebone has a battery operated light inside and then holds a tea light on the top. It lives up to the early expectations and looks great. I will try to post photos if I can figure out how to do it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Skeleton Kitty said:


> Hello all. I am a longtime lurker as well. Just joined the forum today so I could report that I went to the Deerfield store and they had their full Halloween display out, including the Boney Bunch!! I drove over 2 hours each way to get there but it was worth the drive. The only items I couldn't find were the crazy cat lady and the pumpkin candy dish. The telebone has a battery operated light inside and then holds a tea light on the top. It lives up to the early expectations and looks great. I will try to post photos if I can figure out how to do it.


Welcome, Skeleton Kitty and thanks for the info! I can't wait to see pictures. Especially of the electric chair since it's an online exclusive. Were you able to get any prices?


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Here are the prices on the items I purchased:
Boos Brothers $29.99
Diamonds couple $19.99
Telebone $29.99
Dog Gone / Snoopy $39.99
Deadly Diva $19.99
Wedding couple $24.99
Booze Hound $16.99
Electric Chair (which is a tart warner) $39.99
Piano $24.99
Limo $24.99

I did not get the tavern keeper or Slaying alive couple (just not my taste and the paint jobs on the slaying alive were not good at all) so, I apologize, but I didn't take note of the prices. Sorry. I was in such shock that the stuff was actually there and I only had a very limited time to spend at the store.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

The cemetery gate tart warmer was $27.99 and the votive holder is $14.99.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Skeleton Kitty said:


> The cemetery gate tart warmer was $27.99 and the votive holder is $14.99.


Thank you so very much for the info, Skeleton Kitty, and welcome! Did you by any chance see any of the black cat items or the boots? I have the boots already, but others here are looking for them. And, I can't get that Sophia shade out of my mind! Thanks again for getting us some prices; I had no idea that the electric chair Boney was going to be so much!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I find it funny that Booze Hound is looking to be the best deal. I think I'll hedge my bets, and wait for the 75% off SAS price, LOL!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Yes, they had the black cat collection, the witches boots, and the steampunk collection.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Skeleton Kitty said:


> Yes, they had the black cat collection, the witches boots, and the steampunk collection.


Thank you! By the way, guys, I tried to call the Williamsburg store, and see if theirs was out as well. I couldn't reach the operator.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

tyvvvvvm, skeleton kitty! I guess I will be heading out to deerfield tomorrow morning after all. wonder if I can use 2 coupons if i purchase then take to my car and return and go to a different register? hmmmmm....


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I can't figure out how to post pictures. I'll keep working on it. I personally wasn't a fan of the black cat collection even though I actually love cats in real life. There were so many really cool items this year that I had to say no to some things. I did get the big black and orange metal cut out house. It holds 5 tea lights behind it. I can't wait to see what it looks like when lit. It is much bigger than I was expecting and it appears this is the "mansion" for this year.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I, sadly, couldn't get any cell phone reception in the store so I couldn't pull up any coupons on my phone.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Skeleton Kitty said:


> I can't figure out how to post pictures. I'll keep working on it. I personally wasn't a fan of the black cat collection even though I actually love cats in real life. There were so many really cool items this year that I had to say no to some things. I did get the big black and orange metal cut out house. It holds 5 tea lights behind it. I can't wait to see what it looks like when lit. It is much bigger than I was expecting and it appears this is the "mansion" for this year.


If you already have them downloaded to your computer, when you go to post, click on the third to last icon on the toolbar. When you scroll over it, it will say Insert Image. The rest is easy from there.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Skeleton Kitty said:


> I can't figure out how to post pictures. I'll keep working on it. I personally wasn't a fan of the black cat collection even though I actually love cats in real life. There were so many really cool items this year that I had to say no to some things. I did get the big black and orange metal cut out house. It holds 5 tea lights behind it. I can't wait to see what it looks like when lit. It is much bigger than I was expecting and it appears this is the "mansion" for this year.


I decided that the shade is all of I want from there. I do not use jar candles, but love glass, and the look of that one.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Let's try this.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Skeleton Kitty said:


> Let's try this.
> 
> View attachment 248297


Congrats!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Hope this works


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Where does the tart go for the electric chair? In his lap?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

skeleton kitty, i am in love with you and want to bear your children!  Thank you so VERY much for the pics, prices and info. You are a doll...and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

It actually goes on the top. There is a built up platform inside the piece so that the tea light is close enough to the top to melt the wax.


----------



## SalemWitch

What was the price on the mansion?


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Here is another view of the electric chair


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Sorry about the duplicate photos. The mansion was $49.99. It's about 18 inches high by 15 inches wide so it's pretty big.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I can't tell you how much I appreciate these photos, Skeleton Kitty! I was going to pass on Telebone, and get the electric chair. But, now that I know more about them, and the pricing, I have changed my mind.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Did you have a picture of the mansion?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Skeleton Kitty said:


> Let's try this.
> 
> View attachment 248297


Skeleton Kitty, you are the best! Would you please be able to post a picture of the other side of the dog house? Also, what is on that Jack O'Lantern? Are they really ears?


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Sorry, been trying to post pictures of the mansion but cannot find the photos once I have downloaded them to my computer. 

I'm not really sure what the things on the Jack O Lantern are supposed to be. My best guess is that they are skeleton hands reaching out of the pumpkin like on the candy dish but they are really blurry. They are brown and white like the boney skeleton colors and I believe I can make out some blurry fingers.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I have to run out for a while but will try to post more photos tonite. 

Before I go, I wanted to let all of you know that you are awesome. I really enjoyed following the forum over the years and all of the inside scoop you have given. I did the all night vigil last year with you guys and was able to use the coupons you found. Great group of people here.


----------



## Lucy08

Skeleton Kitty said:


> Here are the prices on the items I purchased:
> Boos Brothers $29.99
> Diamonds couple $19.99
> Telebone $29.99
> Dog Gone / Snoopy $39.99
> Deadly Diva $19.99
> Wedding couple $24.99
> Booze Hound $16.99
> Electric Chair (which is a tart warner) $39.99
> Piano $24.99
> Limo $24.99
> 
> I did not get the tavern keeper or Slaying alive couple (just not my taste and the paint jobs on the slaying alive were not good at all) so, I apologize, but I didn't take note of the prices. Sorry. I was in such shock that the stuff was actually there and I only had a very limited time to spend at the store.


You are awesome, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thank you! By the way, guys, I tried to call the Williamsburg store, and see if theirs was out as well. I couldn't reach the operator.


Road trip!!! Too bad it's over three hours one way for me.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I can't tell you how much I appreciate these photos, Skeleton Kitty! I was going to pass on Telebone, and get the electric chair. But, now that I know more about them, and the pricing, I have changed my mind.


I had the exact same reaction! Going for Telebone and passion on the electric chair.


----------



## Lucy08

Skeleton Kitty said:


> I have to run out for a while but will try to post more photos tonite.
> 
> Before I go, I wanted to let all of you know that you are awesome. I really enjoyed following the forum over the years and all of the inside scoop you have given. I did the all night vigil last year with you guys and was able to use the coupons you found. Great group of people here.


You are the cats meow, thank you for all the pictures! We are all so very jealous yet greatful!


----------



## notoriousliz

Oh my goodness! Pictures! And pricing! Thanks so much Skeleton Kitty! I'm not loving living on the West Coast right now...


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thank you! By the way, guys, I tried to call the Williamsburg store, and see if theirs was out as well. I couldn't reach the operator.


I tried calling yesterday also, got to the operator and got a recording too!


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> I tried calling yesterday also, got to the operator and got a recording too!


The are on to us! LOL!


----------



## DarkSecret

I can't believe this. I wonder how long it will be before these pieces reach ebay? So unless you live close to Deerfield you are out of luck until August 29? Hardly seems fair. Yankee Candle never ceases to amaze me! I am not a happy camper! I am grateful to Skeleton Kitty for giving us photos and prices! Thank you!


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> I can't believe this. I wonder how long it will be before these pieces reach ebay? So unless you live close to Deerfield you are out of luck until August 29? Hardly seems fair. Yankee Candle never ceases to amaze me! I am not a happy camper! I am grateful to Skeleton Kitty for giving us photos and prices! Thank you!


I agree 100%!!!!! Really annoying since the excuse is customers complain about Halloween being out too early. Hello, walk in to most home decor stores rite now and what will you find?????? Who was it here that called and got a denial that it was out??? What is that about?!


----------



## Barbie K

Hello everyone =)
It took me a couple of days to read this entire thread and I must admit, I enjoyed it. I have collected a few Boneys in the last 3 years and I don't have anything compared to most of you but I do love the few pieces that I have. I would love to get my hands on the dog house, so fingers crossed that I get lucky and can get it online. Congrats to Skeleton Kitty for getting so many awesome pieces.


----------



## Mourning Glory

DarkSecret said:


> I can't believe this. I wonder how long it will be before these pieces reach ebay? So unless you live close to Deerfield you are out of luck until August 29? Hardly seems fair. Yankee Candle never ceases to amaze me! I am not a happy camper! I am grateful to Skeleton Kitty for giving us photos and prices! Thank you!


I checked ebay as soon as pictures were posted. Honestly, I'm surprised they're not already on there with all of the black cat stuff that's been popping up.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

If I did this right these should be the front and back of the mansion


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Telebone & electric chair


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

That was the photo looking from the top., Here is the view from the front, side by side.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Skeleton Kitty said:


> View attachment 248313
> 
> 
> View attachment 248314
> 
> 
> If I did this right these should be the front and back of the mansion


That mansion. Is gorgeous. I was getting so tired of that recycled version that was getting put out year after year. This is going to be an expensive Halloween season Eek!


----------



## Lucy08

All right, I take back an earlier (weeks ago!) comment,...... Telebone does read a bit Dr Who.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lucy08 said:


> All right, I take back an earlier (weeks ago!) comment,...... Telebone does read a bit Dr Who.


That was my immediate reaction even though I'm not a fan. I showed the picture to my coworker who is a huge fan. She doesn't own any boneys but wants telebone and crazy cat lady. I told her it's a slippery slope! I never said I was a good influence.


----------



## Barbie K

I hope that the boots make a comeback for all of those that missed them. They really are cool.


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> That was my immediate reaction even though I'm not a fan. I showed the picture to my coworker who is a huge fan. She doesn't own any boneys but wants telebone and crazy cat lad . I told her it's a slippery slope! I never said I was a good influence.


My only issue is how flat it looks. Definitely a must see in person!


----------



## Lucy08

Barbie K said:


> Hello everyone =)
> It took me a couple of days to read this entire thread and I must admit, I enjoyed it. I have collected a few Boneys in the last 3 years and I don't have anything compared to most of you but I do love the few pieces that I have. I would love to get my hands on the dog house, so fingers crossed that I get lucky and can get it online. Congrats to Skeleton Kitty for getting so many awesome pieces.


Welcome!!! Wow, you read the entire thing??? I'm impressed!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lucy08 said:


> My only issue is how flat it looks. Definitely a must see in person!


My thoughts exactly. Especially in the shot where it's next to the electric chair.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Barbie K said:


> I hope that the boots make a comeback for all of those that missed them. They really are cool.


At this point, we know they are at the flagship store. That's a good sign. I'm still hoping they surprise us with a reissue of Pet Cemetery. The rumors have been circulating. I was able to snag one but my friend missed out.


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> My thoughts exactly. Especially in the shot where it's next to the electric chair.


I'm very disappointed in that electric chair. I won't be ordering one.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lucy08 said:


> I'm very disappointed in that electric chair. I won't be ordering one.


It's strange and seems a bit bulky. I'm not going to lie, I'll probably end up with it.


----------



## Mae

Thank you Skeleton Kitty for the pictures and the price list. If its not too much trouble could you post a close up of the Boos Brothers? That's really the only piece I'm interested in this year and that's only because my hubby is a jazz musician.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Mae, I'm trying. I can see the photos on my computer but can't find them to attach. I'll keep working on it. I am also trying to attach a photo of the back of the dog house that someone else had requested.


----------



## Spookywolf

Wow, I'll never have company on a Sunday during BB season again, LOL!  What a surprise to login and find! Skeleton Kitty welcome to the BB thread and thank you SO much for the pics and prices! We've been dying to see some up close shots of these with more detail. What a treat. Thanks for sharing with the group - it is very much appreciated. 

And also welcome to Barbie K and any other new members I may have missed.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty




----------



## SkippyBones95

Hi All!!! 

I'm way behind on the news and following the forum this year. Little disappointed the launch date was moved to the 29th, but it looks like that doesn't apply for Deerfield. Thanks to those who posted pictures already. Really helps in making my "to buy" list!!! Looking forward to catching up on posts between now and the 29th.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Back of dog house. Sorry for all of the sideways photos. What I am doing wrong?


----------



## Spookywolf

And wow, that electric chair piece is HUGE. It reminds me of the organ player tart warmer in size. After seeing it in more detail, I'm still passing on that one. But the Telebone looks awesome!! Love that it also has a battery light inside, in addition to the candle holder. That is a must have for me. Going back for another look...


----------



## Spookywolf

Skeleton Kitty said:


> View attachment 248324
> 
> 
> Back of dog house. Sorry for all of the sideways photos. What I am doing wrong?


So Skeleton Kitty, is there a ghost in the window on both sides of the doghouse?


----------



## Barbie K

Skeleton Kitty said:


> View attachment 248324
> 
> 
> Back of dog house. Sorry for all of the sideways photos. What I am doing wrong?


This is the piece that I would really like to get this year. Not crazy about the paint job on the dog. I would have liked if he was all one color and not look like he and the house are melting into one. Weird. Maybe that's what a ghost dog is supposed to look like on top of a house


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Yes, there are ghosts on both sides of the dog house.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> And wow, that electric chair piece is HUGE. It reminds me of the organ player tart warmer in size. After seeing it in more detail, I'm still passing on that one. But the Telebone looks awesome!! Love that it also has a battery light inside, in addition to the candle holder. That is a must have for me. Going back for another look...


I've been doing the same thing, oh has my list changed since seeing these pictures!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Some of the paint jobs were darker on the dog but more defined to separate the dog from the house. I liked the lighter colored dog but the paint is blurred quite a bit on the back.


----------



## Lucy08

Skeleton Kitty, did you get a cat limo??? Curious about that one, but afraid it's going to be covered in flat cats!


----------



## sanura03

Thanks Skeleton Kitty! You're awesome! And you saved me the drive haha. 
It looks like the display is in a different location this year, was it in the big room with the popcorn / fudge stores? It's usually in the room with the tarts and votives. It is very strange that they already have it out. I guess I'll head up that way after payday so I can use the coupon that expires before the release. 
The electric chair is huge! I'm not sure I love it though, especially for that price! And I love the little spider on the bass on boo's brothers. I'll probably pick up telebone, tip or treat, the dog house and maaaybe the diamond couple. And see which others hang around 'til clearance.
Thank you again, and welcome!


----------



## Lucy08

Skeleton Kitty said:


> Some of the paint jobs were darker on the dog but more defined to separate the dog from the house. I liked the lighter colored dog but the paint is blurred quite a bit on the back.


It looks like the paint jobs have improved since last year!!! Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Back of Piano. So cute!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

The place is so huge I really couldn't even tell you which room it was other than to say I entered the building in one of the first couple of doors. I walked through a room with food / kitchen items and then it was in the next room. After the Halloween room, the checkout was right there. I know you can spend days walking through that place. I did the trip as a last minute decision this morning so I really didn't have a lot of time to spend. I literally grabbed the stuff and checked out. The place, however, is amazing. I would love to go back when I can really spend the time going through the entire place. 

I will say that I was surprisingly the only person really looking at or buying the Halloween stuff. I got some really weird looks from people pushing around my cart full of Halloween stuff. Oh well, more for the true collectors!


----------



## SkippyBones95

Skeleton Kitty these are great pics and so helpful! I was wondering if you could tell us what the Slaying Alive Couple and Tavern Keeper look like. I saw your post with prices of what you purchased (thanks for that too) and you mentioned those two that you didn't buy. I apologize if you have already described them (I didn't see a post that did). Thanks!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Skeleton Kitty said:


> The place is so huge I really couldn't even tell you which room it was other than to say I entered the building in one of the first couple of doors. I walked through a room with food / kitchen items and then it was in the next room. After the Halloween room, the checkout was right there. I know you can spend days walking through that place. I did the trip as a last minute decision this morning so I really didn't have a lot of time to spend. I literally grabbed the stuff and checked out. The place, however, is amazing. I would love to go back when I can really spend the time going through the entire place.
> 
> I will say that I was surprisingly the only person really looking at or buying the Halloween stuff. I got some really weird looks from people pushing around my cart full of Halloween stuff. Oh well, more for the true collectors!


well, i for one, am happy that there wasn;t an onslaught. I want someting on the shelves tomorrow.


----------



## Mae

Skeleton Kitty said:


> View attachment 248321
> 
> 
> View attachment 248322
> 
> 
> View attachment 248323


Thank you thank you! I really like that piece, so its not a hardship to buy that one.


----------



## Barbie K

Oh how I wish I lived close to a flagship store. Just from reading the description and photos you posted Kitty I could spend hours there.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Barbie K said:


> Oh how I wish I lived close to a flagship store. Just from reading the description and photos you posted Kitty I could spend hours there.


Not gonna lie. I plugged it into Google Maps. Over 14 hours.


----------



## witchyone

Thank you so much for the great pictures and price list, Skeleton Kitty! It's such a huge help!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Here is the cat limo that I got. The paint job was pretty bad on all of them. I tried to pick the one where all of the cats were lighter in color. On one of them, the cat right in the middle of the limo was basically the same color as the limo. You could barely tell that it was supposed to be a cat. Out of all of the pieces, this one seemed to have more paint issues.


----------



## Barbie K

Mourning Glory said:


> Got gonna lie. I plugged it into Google Maps. Over 14 hours.


I'm so happy you posted that! I was starting to think I was the only one crazy enough to even consider a drive that far


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm going to preface this by saying that I'm tickled pink (and really mean that!) for those that live close to the flagship stores and are able to get these early. I'm always rooting for any BB collector that can get their hands on our beloved BBs at any time. But is anyone else just the slightest bit irked that they've released the Boneys already at the flagship stores and are holding off for all the other locations? I feel like YC just snubbed the rest of us big time. AND we won't get to use the coupon that's due to expire before the release at the other stores. I'm seriously considering call YC Corporate tomorrow to complain. This just isn't fair. If they want to push back the release date, fine. But be fair and release at the same time for ALL the stores.  Again, absolutely no offense to those that got to shop early. I'm truly happy for you and very, very happy for the pics. I'm just T.O'd at YC and the way they are once again botching this launch.


----------



## Lucy08

F


Skeleton Kitty said:


> View attachment 248335
> 
> 
> Here is the cat limo that I got. The paint job was pretty bad on all of them. I tried to pick the one where all of the cats were lighter in color. On one of them, the cat right in the middle of the limo was basically the same color as the limo. You could barely tell that it was supposed to be a cat. Out of all of the pieces, this one seemed to have more paint issues.


It's adorable! But I see what you mean about paint. That will have to be a decision made on the day. Thank you so so so much for all of the wonderful pictures!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Here is the tavern keeper. He is pretty big. I just thought he was out of proportion to the other pieces as far as my display is concerned. I also can't wrap my head around a skeleton growing an mustache. But that's just me. He is cute. I almost bought him but had to drawn the line somewhere. 

The slaying alive couple was in a somewhat dimly lit part of the display. The paint job seemed very sloppy from what I could see. I was never really interested in that piece and seeing it in person didn't change my mind.


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> Not gonna lie. I plugged it into Google Maps. Over 14 hours.


I'm three hours from the Williamsburg store. I got to go last summer a week or two after the release. It was amazing!!!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'm going to preface this by saying that I'm tickled pink (and really mean that!) for those that live close to the flagship stores and are able to get these early. I'm always rooting for any BB collector that can get their hands on our beloved BBs at any time. But is anyone else just the slightest bit irked that they've released the Boneys already at the flagship stores and are holding off for all the other locations? I feel like YC just snubbed the rest of us big time. AND we won't get to use the coupon that's due to expire before the release at the other stores. I'm seriously considering call YC Corporate tomorrow to complain. This just isn't fair. If they want to push back the release date, fine. But be fair and release at the same time for ALL the stores.  Again, absolutely no offense to those that got to shop early. I'm truly happy for you and very, very happy for the pics. I'm just T.O'd at YC and the way they are once again botching this launch.


I feel the exact same way!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Skeleton Kitty said:


> View attachment 248336
> 
> 
> Here is the tavern keeper. He is pretty big. I just thought he was out of proportion to the other pieces as far as my display is concerned. I also can't wrap my head around a skeleton growing an mustache. But that's just me. He is cute. I almost bought him but had to drawn the line somewhere.
> 
> The slaying alive couple was in a somewhat dimly lit part of the display. The paint job seemed very sloppy from what I could see. I was never really interested in that piece and seeing it in person didn't change my mind.


Thanks again, Skeleton Kitty! The mention of size out of proportion has me worried on this piece. This one was on my "buy" list, but if he's really a lot bigger than the other pieces, that will push it into the pass category for me. All I need is another King Kong Baby, LOL! I think I'll have to wait to see this one in person at the store to decide. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

passing on ol SKully, too.


----------



## SalemWitch

Thank you Skeleton Kitty! Did you see the candy dish?


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> passing on ol SKully, too.


Me, too. He is adorable, but I don't love the writing on the barrel and he looks huge! 

Also passing on the piano man. Runs to hide.....


----------



## Spookywolf

Skeleton Kitty said:


> View attachment 248328
> 
> 
> Back of Piano. So cute!


Oh my Gawd, I'm SOOO getting this piece!! Thanks so much, Skeleton Kitty! You just made my day.  And pardon me while I share this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEPV4kolz0


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Me, too. He is adorable, but I don't love the writing on the barrel and he looks huge!
> 
> Also passing on the piano man. Runs to hide.....


Whoops, Lucy. You won't like my last post...! LOLOL!!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I did not see the Ghostly Treats candle which I was hoping to since I didn't get it last year. The new black magic candle is not the same as witches brew. To me, it has a smokier scent with maybe a little witches brew in it. It's hard to describe. 

The white glass piece with the back fence at the bottom is actually a 3 tea light holder. It has a ring of bats and trees on the inside that shows up on the outer white glass.


----------



## Kitty

*road trip!*


----------



## Kitty

Thank you so much for sharing all the wonderful pics, Skeleton Kitty!


----------



## Barbie K

When they say online exclusive, does that always exclude the flagship stores?


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Whoops, Lucy. You won't like my last post...! LOLOL!!


Hahaha, that's ok we can still be friends. 

Between the the writing and the shape of the back (was wondering where Skeleton Kitty got a boney flask.....) I am just not loving it.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I wouldn't say Skully is king kong baby out of proportion, he just seemed bigger to me. Please reserve judgment until you see him yourself.


----------



## Lucy08

Skeleton Kitty said:


> I did not see the Ghostly Treats candle which I was hoping to since I didn't get it last year. The new black magic candle is not the same as witches brew. To me, it has a smokier scent with maybe a little witches brew in it. It's hard to describe.
> 
> The white glass piece with the back fence at the bottom is actually a 3 tea light holder. It has a ring of bats and trees on the inside that shows up on the outer white glass.


The white glass piece is so far the one thing I am most excited to see in person! I bet it's gorgeous lit up!


----------



## Lucy08

Barbie K said:


> When they say online exclusive, does that always exclude the flagship stores?


No, Willimasburg had the online exclusives last year. Any online exclusive they carry, not just Boney related. I got some gorgeous fall votives there that were online only.


----------



## Lucy08

Skeleton Kitty said:


> View attachment 248335
> 
> 
> Here is the cat limo that I got. The paint job was pretty bad on all of them. I tried to pick the one where all of the cats were lighter in color. On one of them, the cat right in the middle of the limo was basically the same color as the limo. You could barely tell that it was supposed to be a cat. Out of all of the pieces, this one seemed to have more paint issues.


Loving that little pumpkin behind the limo. Votive holder?


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Hahaha, that's ok we can still be friends.
> 
> Between the the writing and the shape of the back (was wondering where Skeleton Kitty got a boney flask.....) I am just not loving it.


And for me, the writing on the back just sealed the deal, LOL! I'm not a huge BJ fan, but I've had that song stuck in my head ever since I first saw the piano man piece here on the thread.  He's number one on my list, followed by Telebone. But I love how we all have different interests and likes on here. Keeps it interesting.


----------



## Spookywolf

Skeleton Kitty said:


> View attachment 248335
> 
> 
> Here is the cat limo that I got. The paint job was pretty bad on all of them. I tried to pick the one where all of the cats were lighter in color. On one of them, the cat right in the middle of the limo was basically the same color as the limo. You could barely tell that it was supposed to be a cat. Out of all of the pieces, this one seemed to have more paint issues.


I've gotta say that is some really bad paint on the limo. And the driver's eyes are all wonky. I'm passing on that one.


----------



## Lucy08

BBL went to the flagship store today, too. She had a bunch of pics up and said she will put up pics of all the pieces she bought later tonight.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I've gotta say that is some really bad paint on the limo. And the driver's eyes are all wonky. I'm passing on that one.


I'm going to wait and see what ends up at my store. Hoping to find a good one, maybe my luck will hold out. If I remember correctly, I think I got one of the best taxi's last year.


----------



## SkippyBones95

I'm dying laughing just at the thought of the King Kong Baby! A purchase I do regret!

So far I am loving the Piano Man, Telebone, Deadly Diva and Diamonds Couple. The Electric Chair is interesting but if it is heavy like the Pipe Organ I am going to pass. I have trouble storing and moving those really large pieces. I love the Organ, Horse Hearse, Farm Wagon and Surf Wagon but those are the pieces I have the most problems with in my displays. And that darn overgrown baby!!!!

Are the wedding couple a little smaller like the one from last year? I like them but they seem out of proportion with my older wedding pieces.


----------



## Spookywolf

OMG Mourning Glory! I just had to pick myself up off the floor from laughing so hard at your edit comment on the post several pages back!! I'm now stuck on the idea of crazy cat lad - the lame super hero! LOLOL!!  Thank you for making me laugh so hard. That was great!!


----------



## notoriousliz

This has made me day! So excited! I'm definitely passing on that limo, as much as I adore cats.


----------



## NightOwl32

Skeleton Kitty said:


> I did not see the Ghostly Treats candle which I was hoping to since I didn't get it last year. The new black magic candle is not the same as witches brew. To me, it has a smokier scent with maybe a little witches brew in it. It's hard to describe.
> 
> The white glass piece with the back fence at the bottom is actually a 3 tea light holder. It has a ring of bats and trees on the inside that shows up on the outer white glass.


That description sounds like "Autumn Lodge" which someone mentioned here. It's one of my favorites, but I don't think it's popular...it reminds me of a sort of sweet pipe smell and gets me nostalgic for my grandpa
Sad to hear no Ghostly Treats, but that confirms what I 'd heard. I don't get why they wouldn't re-release such a popular candle??
Also, thanks so much for the pics. Now I'm considering Diamonds couple for a kitchen display...I'll have to see.


----------



## notoriousliz

I'm sticking with my original list for now - Deadly Diva, Crazy Cat Lady, and the candy dish - plus I've added the Diamonds couple because I'm newly in love with it. Everything else, so far, is a pass....except I'm on the fence about Telebone


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, had to go back and jot down the prices we have so far. And, um, OUCH! Two forty dollar pieces, two thirty dollar pieces, plus the several twenty and twenty five dollar pieces I had on my list....oh my aching credit cards!


----------



## Lucy08

notoriousliz said:


> I'm sticking with my original list for now - Deadly Diva, Crazy Cat Lady, and the candy dish - plus I've added the Diamonds couple because I'm newly in love with it. Everything else, so far, is a pass....except I'm on the fence about Telebone


I'm anxious to see the crazy cat lady, I hope her paint is good! Wonder why they didn't have that one piece? Makes me nervous!!! 

As for my list - crazy cat lady, candy bowl. Telebone and limo are both must see in person to decide.


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32 said:


> That description sounds like "Autumn Lodge" which someone mentioned here. It's one of my favorites, but I don't think it's popular...it reminds me of a sort of sweet pipe smell and gets me nostalgic for my grandpa
> Sad to hear no Ghostly Treats, but that confirms what I 'd heard. I don't get why they wouldn't re-release such a popular candle??
> Also, thanks so much for the pics. Now I'm considering Diamonds couple for a kitchen display...I'll have to see.


I'm sad about this too, because I was planning on picking up ghostly treats since I passed on it last year. I'm not a big patchouli fan (ducks) and that one appealed to me. And I'm getting the Diamonds couple as well. That piece is so detailed!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Yes, it's the votive holder that goes with the cemetery gates tart warmer. The details are great on these pieces. Very realistic looking.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> I'm going to preface this by saying that I'm tickled pink (and really mean that!) for those that live close to the flagship stores and are able to get these early. I'm always rooting for any BB collector that can get their hands on our beloved BBs at any time. But is anyone else just the slightest bit irked that they've released the Boneys already at the flagship stores and are holding off for all the other locations? I feel like YC just snubbed the rest of us big time. AND we won't get to use the coupon that's due to expire before the release at the other stores. I'm seriously considering call YC Corporate tomorrow to complain. This just isn't fair. If they want to push back the release date, fine. But be fair and release at the same time for ALL the stores.  Again, absolutely no offense to those that got to shop early. I'm truly happy for you and very, very happy for the pics. I'm just T.O'd at YC and the way they are once again botching this launch.


I was just going to start typing something along these same lines, but SW already said it much more elegantly than I would have. So ditto!

SkeletonKitty, you are a rock star. Thanks so much for taking all of this time today to share the prices, pictures, etc. YC should be paying you, as you are doing the Boney marketing they should be doing!  Again, thank you, thank you, thank you. I'm so happy you got so many great pieces and didn't have to fight the crowds to do so.

Next up for me: a very unhappy and strongly worded email to YC. At least make the Boneys available online, if you don't want to put them in the regular stores this "early". But I live nowhere near a flagship store, and don't think coupon use will offset my flight to a flagship store (although in fairness, I would love to see one of the big stores some day)!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'll be contacting them either by phone or email tomorrow for sure. The more I think about this the more aggravated I get. Especially since they've already started selling them. This is completely unfair to the rest of their loyal customers that buy faithfully from them every year. What the heck, YC?!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

did anybody else notice tht they have TWO kinds of boots posted at BBL's FB page? the ones from last year and some steampunk style ones.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> did anybody else notice tht they have TWO kinds of boots posted at BBL's FB page? the ones from last year and some steampunk style ones.


I saw that! I not into steampunk, but I know a lot of people are. I bet they sell like mad!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'll be contacting them either by phone or email tomorrow for sure. The more I think about this the more aggravated I get. Especially since they've already started selling them. This is completely unfair to the rest of their loyal customers that buy faithfully from them every year. What the heck, YC?!!


I'd go with email or live chat. I've called before, they don't give a darn.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, just saw these on BBL's Facebook page. Please tell me these pieces are for sale. And please tell me that they are not just at the flagship stores. I want, want, want these!! Adorable!


----------



## amuck amuck

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, just saw these on BBL's Facebook page. Please tell me these pieces are for sale. And please tell me that they are not just at the flagship stores. I want, want, want these!! Adorable!
> 
> View attachment 248341
> 
> View attachment 248342


The boy and dog are a Jim Shore piece that I have only seen sold on E bay. Do not think it would be in a regular Yankee Candle store.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm also going to copy this with full credit to Boney Bunch Love and her Facebook page. There are a couple more on this list that we didn't have yet...

Dark Avenue Limo: $24.99
Skullys taproom: $32.99
Slaying Alive: $29.99
Electric chair: $39.99
Boney dog house: $39.99
Tip or treat piano: $24.99
Wedding couple: $24.99
Deadly Diva: $19.99
Telebone: $29.99
Booze Hound: $16.99
Boos brothers: $29.99
Diamonds are a ghouls best friend: $19.99


----------



## sanura03

I was going to say you can call the flagship store and purchase them over the phone and use the coupon code. But I forgot A) You'll still have to pay shipping and B) It won't help at all if they're still sticking their heads in the sand and denying that they're already out 
Maybe they'll put them online soon too.  What a weird year this is turning out to be for the YC Halloween rollout. =/


----------



## Mae

Spookywolf said:


> I'm sad about this too, because I was planning on picking up ghostly treats since I passed on it last year. I'm not a big patchouli fan (ducks) and that one appealed to me. And I'm getting the Diamonds couple as well. That piece is so detailed!


Just means more patchouli for meeeeeee!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

amuck amuck said:


> The boy and dog are a Jim Shore piece that I have only seen sold on E bay. Do not think it would be in a regular Yankee Candle store.


Thanks for the info. I'm mainly interested in that Day of the Dead Skeleton couple. I really think I have to have them!! And it looks like BBL took those at the YC flagship store. If they are not YC then I'd love to know where they came from so I can go there and buy them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, just saw these on BBL's Facebook page. Please tell me these pieces are for sale. And please tell me that they are not just at the flagship stores. I want, want, want these!! Adorable!
> 
> View attachment 248341


there doesn't seem to be any place to shove a candle in there so I think they are not a YC product. I will check on them in the morning.

as for the shipping...$5.99 flat rate beats the $15 i will spend on gas tomorrow...plus the 4-5 hours of time...


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, just saw these on BBL's Facebook page. Please tell me these pieces are for sale. And please tell me that they are not just at the flagship stores. I want, want, want these!! Adorable!
> 
> View attachment 248341
> 
> View attachment 248342


I'm in love wi that Jim Shore piece! I'd check maybe Hallmark???


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> I'm in love wi that Jim Shore piece! I'd check maybe Hallmark???


http://shop.jimshore.com/seasonal/h...it-pint-sized-skeleton-with-dog-figurine.html


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> there doesn't seem to be any place to shove a candle in there so I think they are not a YC product. I will check on them in the morning.
> 
> as for the shipping...$5.99 flat rate beats the $15 i will spend on gas tomorrow...plus the 4-5 hours of time...


Thanks so much, WWW! If they are selling the DOD couple, I will call them and ask to have them shipped to me. If not, then can you ask them where they got them? Big hugs!


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> http://shop.jimshore.com/seasonal/h...it-pint-sized-skeleton-with-dog-figurine.html


Thank you!!!!! Just snagged him off of Amazon.


----------



## Madjoodie

wickedwillingwench said:


> http://shop.jimshore.com/seasonal/h...it-pint-sized-skeleton-with-dog-figurine.html


Also available on Ebay and Amazon in the low to mid $20s. Wow, that is a super cute piece, but smaller than I thought now that I can see dimensions. Next to KingKongBaby, it would look like something out of "Honey, I Shrunk the Kids"!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I'm in love wi that Jim Shore piece! I'd check maybe Hallmark???


I have a confession here guys. I've been cheating on you with Jim Shore for a while now!  And amuck amuck, I should have recognized that skelly boy and dog, but I don't have that one yet. I fell in love with Jim shore's witches first. But then that Southern boy's creative pieces just took over my life and I never looked back. He incorporates a quilt pattern somewhere in every piece in honor of his grandmother who made and loved quilts. This is the piece that started my love affair...


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> Also available on Ebay and Amazon in the low to mid $20s. Wow, that is a super cute piece, but smaller than I thought now that I can see dimensions. Next to KingKongBaby, it would look like something out of "Honey, I Shrunk the Kids"!


There is just something about him, super cute yet creepy. My first Jim Shore piece, hope it doesn't become a habit.


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> There is just something about him, super cute yet creepy. My first Jim Shore piece, hope it doesn't become a habit.


I hear ya Lucy. I bought mine on Amazon seconds after you did, I think! 

I am not going to have any money left for Boneys soon. (I also submitted an order for Dept 56 items today to add to my SpookyTown carnival display.) And now that I saw the awesome pictures by Skeleton Kitty, I want Boneys too. Help!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> There is just something about him, super cute yet creepy. My first Jim Shore piece, hope it doesn't become a habit.


Um...I wouldn't count on it!


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I hear ya Lucy. I bought mine on Amazon seconds after you did, I think!
> 
> I am not going to have any money left for Boneys soon. (I also submitted an order for Dept 56 items today to add to my SpookyTown carnival display.) And now that I saw the awesome pictures by Skeleton Kitty, I want Boneys too. Help!


I can see it now. We're all going to be pan-handling on the street corners, holding signs that say, "Will work for Boney Bunches!"


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, everyone! There is a flash sale going on right now at BABW online, where ALL 3-wick candles are $12 until midnight! This sale is online only, btw. The best coupon I could find was for $10 off $30, which can be applied to shipping, which is $5.99. The code is SP155881. I'm not taking advantage of the sale today, but for those of you who can't wait, this is a pretty great deal for shipping straight to your door!


Pumpkin, I'm giving you great big virtual hugs right now!  I scored two of the 3-wick candles in Leaves (brown wax! ) and a bunch of the Fall scented hand soaps. The coupon code really helped and with the sale that was a great deal! Thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## BoneyFan

Thank you, thank you, thank you for all the info, Skeleton Kitty!! What a pleasant surprise to see pictures!!! But what an unpleasant surprise to find out the flagship store put out the Boneys early.... pffffftttttt. I'm more annoyed for the poster that called that store and was told they didn't have any Halloween displays. What is that all about?!

Tip or Treat was my favorite piece from the little grainy photos and the bigger photos just seal the deal for me. I love the play on Billy Joel. So cute!

I actually love the fact that the tavern waiter is massive. I need him.

I'm leaning towards getting Telebone. 

I'm not sure I'm feeling anything else. I'll probably get those 3 during the online release and then head to the release party. Seeing them in person usually changes my mind on at least half of them!

But the prices... oh, the prices.. you guys remember the days of the 7.99 and 12.99 Boneys? Excuse me as I go cry into my soon to be empty wallet.

Who else typed "Boney Bunch" onto YC's website? Ya know, just in case.........


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Thank you and welcome to Skeleton Kitty! Those pictures were so great to see! 

Has anyone placed a phone order with the flagship store and had items sent to your house before? I'm contemplating doing that because waiting another 20 days seems too long!! I agree with many of you who said that it is not fair that these were not rolled out for everybody to have access to. Skeleton Kitty, I'm so glad you shared your purchases with us and I'm happy you got the Boneys you wanted!!

I'm not sure YC knows what they're talking about with this delayed release bc Halloween shouldn't be out early... especially when they do this.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks so much, WWW! If they are selling the DOD couple, I will call them and ask to have them shipped to me. If not, then can you ask them where they got them? Big hugs!


i will check them out for sure and let you know what i learn.


----------



## Mourning Glory

So I was looking at the pictures on BBL and noticed that the noses on these pieces are slightly protruding. To my knowledge, this is the first time that this has been done. The bride and groom almost look like they have pig noses!


----------



## BoneyFan

I just got done lurking Boney Bunch Love on facebook. I'm not really a steampunk fan, but the boot and hat are pretty awesome. I think a lot of people will be happy to see last year's witch boots are back!


----------



## SalemWitch

Mourning Glory said:


> So I was looking at the pictures on BBL and noticed that the noses on these pieces are slightly protruding. To my knowledge, this is the first time that this has been done. The bride and groom almost look like they have pig noses!


I was just looking at the pics and was thinking the same thing -- pig noses. YIKES!


----------



## BoneyFan

(credit: BBL)
Sooo.. a clear picture and I still can't tell what those white marks are. Hands??


----------



## BoneyFan

Mourning Glory said:


> So I was looking at the pictures on BBL and noticed that the noses on these pieces are slightly protruding. To my knowledge, this is the first time that this has been done. The bride and groom almost look like they have pig noses!


It's very noticeable on the wedding couple....

Ok, I need to stop looking at the pictures. Deadly Diva is growing on me.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BoneyFan said:


> View attachment 248357
> (credit: BBL)
> Sooo.. a clear picture and I still can't tell what those white marks are. Hands??


well, it's good to know they are still employing blind chinese children to paint the Boneys. Egads.


----------



## Spookywolf

Those do look like hands in that pic. Can't figure that out. Dog ears for the pumpkin on a doghouse piece I could see, but hands...? 

And I'm waffling on the Boos Brothers piece. It's a really cute piece and would work well with the piano and other musician pieces, but that price! $30 for a jar holder? Yikey!


----------



## amuck amuck

Spookywolf said:


> I have a confession here guys. I've been cheating on you with Jim Shore for a while now!  And amuck amuck, I should have recognized that skelly boy and dog, but I don't have that one yet. I fell in love with Jim shore's witches first. But then that Southern boy's creative pieces just took over my life and I never looked back. He incorporates a quilt pattern somewhere in every piece in honor of his grandmother who made and loved quilts. This is the piece that started my love affair...
> 
> View attachment 248346


My first Jim Shore Halloween was a gift from my husband of a witch driving a cart being pulled by a large black cat. It has become my favorite piece. I also have just bought the skeleton boy. I have bought so many other stores items and I am really not in love with many of the new boneys I may only be ordering the cat lady. I fell in love with the old gothic Victorian look which is why I started to buy wish they would bring back a couple of those.


----------



## Mourning Glory

BoneyFan said:


> I just got done lurking Boney Bunch Love on facebook. I'm not really a steampunk fan, but the boot and hat are pretty awesome. I think a lot of people will be happy to see last year's witch boots are back!


Just saw the boot. WOW!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

The steampunk boots are cool! Bet those will sell out fast. 

Do you think there's any chance the Boneys will release online earlier than the day before the party since they're in the flagship store already? I feel like I should be nervously checking the site already...


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> So I was looking at the pictures on BBL and noticed that the noses on these pieces are slightly protruding. To my knowledge, this is the first time that this has been done. The bride and groom almost look like they have pig noses!


I didn't notice until you pointed it out. Ugh, those noses are terrible! That just ruins the B&G piece. That was such a bad design change.


----------



## Spookywolf

CandyCornWitch said:


> The steampunk boots are cool! Bet those will sell out fast.
> 
> Do you think there's any chance the Boneys will release online earlier than the day before the party since they're in the flagship store already? I feel like I should be nervously checking the site already...


They might be after everyone gets done yelling at them about the flagship-only early release.


----------



## Mourning Glory

CandyCornWitch said:


> The steampunk boots are cool! Bet those will sell out fast.
> 
> Do you think there's any chance the Boneys will release online earlier than the day before the party since they're in the flagship store already? I feel like I should be nervously checking the site already...


I sure hope so, but then again my friends and I are planning on going to the party. So there would lie the dilemma of what to buy in advance and what to leave to chance.


----------



## BoneyFan

Now we have to inspect our pieces not only for the best paint job, but which one looks less piggy.


----------



## Spookywolf

BoneyFan said:


> Now we have to inspect our pieces not only for the best paint job, but which one looks less piggy.


LOL! This cracked me up!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Spookywolf said:


> They might be after everyone gets done yelling at them about the flagship-only early release.


Haha yes! If we can make it happen we'll all have our must haves (while using a coupon!) long before the party and can go there stress free.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I didn't notice until you pointed it out. Ugh, those noses are terrible! That just ruins the B&G piece. That was such a bad design change.


On the bright side, I'm not seeing any flocking in this year's design. The past few years their flocking was just embarrassing!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Mourning Glory

Two more things I noticed on BBL- telebone is spelled out in bones, cute!(sorry if anyone already pointed that out) and the skeleton face at the top wasn't drawn on(Now we have to check paint jobs, pig noses, and if faces actually have faces) OK I'll shut up now and check on my caramel apple cheesecake. Yum.


----------



## Chelsiestein

I made this. That is all. (I don't want to risk saying the wrong thing.)


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Chelsiestein said:


> Hellooooo Halloween Forum! I wanted to show it here first! I have a VERY limited amount of CUSTOM Boney Bunch bags to offer! The fabric was custom designed and printed. The bags are made with a very durable soft padding, nylon straps and a velcro closure. I will either be adding these to my Etsy shop and or Ebay. Again, I only have a limited amount! If there is enough interest, I will order more fabric. Let me know what you ghouls think!
> 
> View attachment 248377
> View attachment 248378
> View attachment 248379


i love it. How much?


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Um...I wouldn't count on it!


Thanks for the support! LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

BoneyFan said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you for all the info, Skeleton Kitty!! What a pleasant surprise to see pictures!!! But what an unpleasant surprise to find out the flagship store put out the Boneys early.... pffffftttttt. I'm more annoyed for the poster that called that store and was told they didn't have any Halloween displays. What is that all about?!
> 
> Tip or Treat was my favorite piece from the little grainy photos and the bigger photos just seal the deal for me. I love the play on Billy Joel. So cute!
> 
> I actually love the fact that the tavern waiter is massive. I need him.
> 
> I'm leaning towards getting Telebone.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm feeling anything else. I'll probably get those 3 during the online release and then head to the release party. Seeing them in person usually changes my mind on at least half of them!
> 
> But the prices... oh, the prices.. you guys remember the days of the 7.99 and 12.99 Boneys? Excuse me as I go cry into my soon to be empty wallet.
> 
> Who else typed "Boney Bunch" onto YC's website? Ya know, just in case.........


Me, I did. I got nothing, as expected! 

I was thinking about $7.99 and $9.99 Boneys as well. Now they all seem to be $19.99 and up.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, I missed a lot of action around here yesterday, LOL! Looks like I will have to go back and catch up! 

I have a question for those of you here, who have received fragile items that were broken in the mail, and you knew they were broken in the box, BEFORE you opened the package. Did you just return to sender? This just happened to me, and I know the item inside is in pieces.  I went on ahead and contacted the seller, without opening a case, to see what they say. But, this is the first time I haven't opened a package, to confirm my suspicions. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Lucy08

Late to the party, again! Just now looking at pic on BBL Facebook. Yikes, what is the deal with Slaying alive????? The paint! The hair! The poor guys wig is worse than John Travoltas!!


----------



## Lucy08

I now cannot un see pig noses, thanks. 

Wow, the paint. Some of it is really bad. What is up with their lack of quality control???? $30 and $40 pieces and they look like a preschool project. The most pics I see the more disappointed I am.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, I missed a lot of action around here yesterday, LOL! Looks like I will have to go back and catch up!
> 
> I have a question for those of you here, who have received fragile items that were broken in the mail, and you knew they were broken in the box, BEFORE you opened the package. Did you just return to sender? This just happened to me, and I know the item inside is in pieces.  I went on ahead and contacted the seller, without opening a case, to see what they say. But, this is the first time I haven't opened a package, to confirm my suspicions. Thanks, everyone.


We missed you yesterday! You probably could return to sender. But then you risk the sender saying they never got it back. I hope it wasn't a Boney!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> We missed you yesterday! You probably could return to sender. But then you risk the sender saying they never got it back. I hope it wasn't a Boney!!!!


Thank heavens, no, it wasn't, LOL! 

I had a feeling you might say that about the tracking. I guess I am going to have to open up a case with eBay *sigh.* I will wait and see what the seller says first.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thank heavens, no, it wasn't, LOL!
> 
> I had a feeling you might say that about the tracking. I guess I am going to have to open up a case with eBay *sigh.* I will wait and see what the seller says first.


When it comes to eBay you sadly have to think the worst of people. We've sold quite a few toys and things the kids have grown out of. One year my husband got a message from a buyer saying he never got the stuff then the guy immediate opens a case with eBay. In the middle of dealing with all that the guy messages my husband, "so sorry we did get it my wife hid it in a closet and neglected to tell me it came."


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I know it sounds crazy, but it appears I will be toning down my Boney purchases this year, for other Halloween goods. I am actually loving the YC steampunk pieces, and the Sophia jar shade. I still plan on getting Crazy Cat Lady, and I want to get a better look at Deadly Diva, Diamonds Are A Ghoul's Best Friend and Piano Man in store. I'm just not wowed by how the Boneys turned out this year. It's not the theme, it's how they turned out in the end. Poor quality, AGAIN.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> When it comes to eBay you sadly have to think the worst of people. We've sold quite a few toys and things the kids have grown out of. One year my husband got a message from a buyer saying he never got the stuff then the guy immediate opens a case with eBay. In the middle of dealing with all that the guy messages my husband, "so sorry we did get it my wife hid it in a closet and neglected to tell me it came."


OMG, what an idiot, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Did anybody find out who made that DOTD couple in BBL's FB photos?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Did anybody find out who made that DOTD couple in BBL's FB photos?


Remind me, DOTD???? Is that the couple at the table? OMG the paint on that one.....


----------



## Lucy08

Lucy08 said:


> Remind me, DOTD???? Is that the couple at the table? OMG the paint on that one.....


Oh never mind, coffee kicking in....... Someone is making a road trip today and is bringing back info. I'm sorry, I don't remember who!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Oh never mind, coffee kicking in....... Someone is making a road trip today and is bringing back info. I'm sorry, I don't remember who!!!


Super! I thought they were really cute. If the price is right, and I can get my grubbies on them, I might spring for them. 

Also, I got my skeleton from Cracker Barrel last night. It really is awesome for the price!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Remind me, DOTD???? Is that the couple at the table? OMG the paint on that one.....


Which one were you talking about here? The Boney wedding couple???


----------



## DarkSecret

Talked with a nice gentleman named Dave at the Williamsburg flagship store. He says they are not putting out their Halloween until August 29th. I asked him "So that's your story and you are sticking to it?" He was not amused, but that is what I was told.


----------



## Kitty

Barbie K said:


> Oh how I wish I lived close to a flagship store. Just from reading the description and photos you posted Kitty I could spend hours there.


Skeleton Kitty posted the Deerfield pics, not me. I wish I could have gone, too.

Kitty


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Chelsiestein said:


> Hellooooo Halloween Forum! I wanted to show it here first! I have a VERY limited amount of CUSTOM Boney Bunch bags to offer! The fabric was custom designed and printed. The bags are made with a very durable soft padding, nylon straps and a velcro closure. I will either be adding these to my Etsy shop and or Ebay. Again, I only have a limited amount! If there is enough interest, I will order more fabric. Let me know what you ghouls think!
> 
> View attachment 248377
> View attachment 248378
> View attachment 248379


Omg I love this!! How much?


----------



## grim gravely

Thank you for all the great pictures Skeleton Kitty. I do like the orange jar candle shade that I spot in your "cat limo" picture. It reminds me of the purple shade from last year with the witch theme. I'm not into the jar candle as I prefer the two wick tumblers so I never get the shades. I do like them and have considered getting one or two because Yankee sometimes limits certain scents to jar candles only. For those scents, I just use my lumi-lids. I hope they release a matching votive holder like they did last year. 
Something seems "off" about the boney bunches this year. Maybe I need to see them in person. I'm more excited about some of the other Halloween items that are not boney bunch related.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Super! I thought they were really cute. If the price is right, and I can get my grubbies on them, I might spring for them.
> 
> Also, I got my skeleton from Cracker Barrel last night. It really is awesome for the price!


I should have bought that darn skeleton when I first saw it. I went back this week to get one and they had sold out the two tables worth they had. Now I have to call tomorrow when they get their truck in. Am I crazy to drive another half hour for an $8 skeleton?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Which one were you talking about here? The Boney wedding couple???


No, the couple sitting at the table. Is it Diamonds are a girls best friend???


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Super! I thought they were really cute. If the price is right, and I can get my grubbies on them, I might spring for them.
> 
> Also, I got my skeleton from Cracker Barrel last night. It really is awesome for the price!


Picture please!


----------



## Lucy08

Pictures from BBL, the paint is killing me.....


----------



## Lucy08

My husband said these look like they handed a can of spray paint to a blind man.


----------



## Kitty

BB catalogs at Deerfield yet?


----------



## grim gravely

I still love the boney bunch but I can't see spending the kind of money they are asking for paint jobs like that. Those are some horrible paint jobs,


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I still love the boney bunch but I can't see spending the kind of money they are asking for paint jobs like that. Those are some horrible paint jobs,


Exactly!!!! They want $30 and it looks like my youngest child painted them. Blindfolded. With his feet. Using the cats tail.


----------



## witchyone

Lucy08 said:


> Exactly!!!! They want $30 and it looks like my youngest child painted them. Blindfolded. With his feet. Using the cats tail.


I guess it was too much to ask for improved lettering and better paint jobs?


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Exactly!!!! They want $30 and it looks like my youngest child painted them. Blindfolded. With his feet. Using the cats tail.


Does Slaying Alive boney have a wig on and grey hair underneath??? That piece looks spray painted. "Diamonds" has dripping paint just like my "wake the dead" boney from last year. I want to remain positive for the release but I'm going to be disappointed if every piece is painted as badly.


----------



## Lucy08

I will be ordering multiple crazy cat ladies just to be sure I get one with decent paint.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Does Slaying Alive boney have a wig on and grey hair underneath??? That piece looks spray painted. "Diamonds" has dripping paint just like my "wake the dead" boney from last year. I want to remain positive for the release but I'm going to be disappointed if every piece is painted as badly.


He looks like the guy who is all the mob movies, I can think of his name!!!!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

Found him! Frank Sivero!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Did anybody find out who made that DOTD couple in BBL's FB photos?


they are Transpac Imports....they have a website but i don't think you can buy directly. Google 'transpac imports'.


----------



## Barbie K

For anyone worried about online only pieces, you can call the flagship store and they will ship them out to you. I spoke to a really nice lady at the VA store. She said they will be putting out the Boney stuff in a week when they get more stuff in. They heard that the MA flagship store was already stocked and selling. I told her I wanted the dog house and after being on hold for a bit she said they had them and could ship to me. Shipping was $7.75 

She went on to say that they did not have everything so they would be waiting for all of the merchandise to come in before putting them out for display. As long as you have a description of the item they are willing to look for them. So if anyone is worried (like I was) about getting something you must have then maybe this is the way to go. I know it stinks to not be able to pick your own pieces (especially with such bad paint jobs) but I don't live anywhere near either of the 2 stores. I am at their mercy.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok...i went to the Deerfield store this morning. The Halloween corner was decorated beautifully.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Picture please!


LOL, I'll take one, but it will probably be tomorrow. DH is home, and I don't have any time to myself!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Exactly!!!! They want $30 and it looks like my youngest child painted them. Blindfolded. With his feet. Using the cats tail.


Okay, Lucy! You are cracking me up right now, LOL! I thought maybe I was being a little too unforgiving. But, that comment right there is downright HARSH, ROFL!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok...now my report:
i saw the steampunk boots...I personally didn't love them because the portion that holds the jar candle is weirdly out of proportion to the rest of the boot. The barkeep (Skully) was HUGE compared to the rest of the 'Speak Easy' folks. I didn't see the limo--maybe i just missed it as i am not planning to buy it anyway. The doghouse is just weird to me and it is the same on both sides--ghost in the window. 

I bought: Telebone (which i LOVE), the electric chair (it giggles me that HE is pulling his own switch), deadly diva, boos brothers (dh wanted but I'm glad...I like it), Diamonds are a ghoul's best friend, Boney Joel, and 3 steampunk pieces. I love the steampunk...especially the larger (almost volleyball size!) JOL. Paint jobs were pretty shoddy overall but what's new? 

Got a cool DoD canvas tote http://store.marylakethompson.com/Day-of-the-Dead-Skull-Towel/M/B00O3WJY4Y.htm same design as those towels.

All told I spent $260 but they let me use 3 $20 off $45 coupons which i thought was very kind of them so my total came down to $201.45 for everything. 

And now I'm broke....I'm going to go drown my sorrows with Deadgar Allen Poe.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Found him! Frank Sivero!


LOL! I was going to guess Andy Garcia!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh...i think the frosted Sophia shade is very nice in person and I liked the Sophia pictured above--with the broom in her tail. The other ones, as I suspected, didn't really speak to me.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

also, someone asked about the raven candelabra....as you can see, it is a YC item but I also saw similar at HOme goods for cheaper.


----------



## notoriousliz

Thanks so much for more pictures, Wickedwillingwench! I am falling more and more in love with Telebone (and I don't even watch Dr. Who, I just love the look of it). I also ADORE that DOD jack o lantern in one of your pics! SO cute!


----------



## Lucy08

Thanks for the pictures, it looks like you had a blast! So far Telebone is a must for me!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Okay, Lucy! You are cracking me up right now, LOL! I thought maybe I was being a little too unforgiving. But, that comment right there is downright HARSH, ROFL!


Seriously tho!!!! I am very frustrated, they jack up the prices and the quality continues to get worse and worse.


----------



## grim gravely

This is not boney bunch related but I thought I should report on a brand new fall candle from Yankee. Yesterday I purchased Sugar & Spice in the two wick tumbler. Got home and noticed that the wicks were already trimmed. I don't recall the employee trimming my wicks so it may have been a candle someone else was going to get and she trimmed it and they decided to get a different candle and this one made it's way back on the shelves, I'm not sure. Today I lit the candle and this thing took hours to try and form a wax pool. Six hours later and still no wax pool. Yep the wicks just extinguished themselves. What a disappointment. Back to the store with this candle. If your looking for some new Fall Yankee Candles, I would beware of Sugar & Spice in the two wick tumbler.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> This is not boney bunch related but I thought I should report on a brand new fall candle from Yankee. Yesterday I purchased Sugar & Spice in the two wick tumbler. Got home and noticed that the wicks were already trimmed. I don't recall the employee trimming my wicks so it may have been a candle someone else was going to get and she trimmed it and they decided to get a different candle and this one made it's way back on the shelves, I'm not sure. Today I lit the candle and this thing took hours to try and form a wax pool. Six hours later and still no wax pool. Yep the wicks just extinguished themselves. What a disappointment. Back to the store with this candle. If your looking for some new Fall Yankee Candles, I would beware of Sugar & Spice in the two wick tumbler.


Hopefully it's just an issue with that one candle. Do you think the wicks were just trimmed too short? What a pain!


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Hopefully it's just an issue with that one candle. Do you think the wicks were just trimmed too short? What a pain!


They did seem short to begin with but I couldn't tell if it was the size of the wick or a employee cut them too short.


----------



## Barbie K

wickedwillingwench said:


> also, someone asked about the raven candelabra....as you can see, it is a YC item but I also saw similar at HOme goods for cheaper.


Thank you for posting the pictures. I spotted a Jim Shore owl I must have! I got last years boots and was tempted by the steampunk boots because they look really cool. Glad you posted a review of everything you saw. I was able to order the one piece that was a must have for me (dog house) by calling the flagship store. Tempted by Telebone but holding out a bit more until I am 100% sure. I need to be very selective as I am out of room.


----------



## grim gravely

I did contact customer service about the issue with my candle. I found some very interesting news that may help you with your online exclusives boney bunch purchase. They told me that all their products have a 100% guarantee and they would be happy to exchange by mail. However, I need to email them the original receipt and they will send a prepaid label to return the candle and I will have to wait until the return is processed to get my replacement. I asked if this was a policy across the board and they said this is the policy for everything they sell that needs to be exchanged by mail. With the horrible paint jobs on the new boney bunches, I'm not sure I want to risk waiting for a exchange with the website selling out so fast.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> They did seem short to begin with but I couldn't tell if it was the size of the wick or a employee cut them too short.


May be worth swapping out and trying again!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I did contact customer service about the issue with my candle. I found some very interesting news that may help you with your online exclusives boney bunch purchase. They told me that all their products have a 100% guarantee and they would be happy to exchange by mail. However, I need to email them the original receipt and they will send a prepaid label to return the candle and I will have to wait until the return is processed to get my replacement. I asked if this was a policy across the board and they said this is the policy for everything they sell that needs to be exchanged by mail. With the horrible paint jobs on the new boney bunches, I'm not sure I want to risk waiting for a exchange with the website selling out so fast.


I thought you could return online purchases to the store??


----------



## DarkSecret

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok...i went to the Deerfield store this morning. The Halloween corner was decorated beautifully.


Thank you for posting these lovely photos! I just love that DOD pumpkin and the telebone guy. Gotta have both of them!


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> I thought you could return online purchases to the store??


Yes you can but for those who don't have a store nearby, they are stuck with the policy. I think it is due to people abusing the guarantee...I'm not sure. I'm taking this candle back to the store but wanted to make customer service aware of the issue. They offered to exchange by mail but I rather not deal with the hassle of waiting.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> I thought you could return online purchases to the store??


Yes you can but for those who don't have a store nearby, they are stuck with the policy. I think it is due to people abusing the guarantee...I'm not sure. I'm taking this candle back to the store but wanted to make customer service aware of the issue. They offered to exchange by mail but I rather not deal with the hassle of waiting.


----------



## DarkSecret

Barbie K said:


> For anyone worried about online only pieces, you can call the flagship store and they will ship them out to you. I spoke to a really nice lady at the VA store. She said they will be putting out the Boney stuff in a week when they get more stuff in. They heard that the MA flagship store was already stocked and selling. I told her I wanted the dog house and after being on hold for a bit she said they had them and could ship to me. Shipping was $7.75
> 
> She went on to say that they did not have everything so they would be waiting for all of the merchandise to come in before putting them out for display. As long as you have a description of the item they are willing to look for them. So if anyone is worried (like I was) about getting something you must have then maybe this is the way to go. I know it stinks to not be able to pick your own pieces (especially with such bad paint jobs) but I don't live anywhere near either of the 2 stores. I am at their mercy.


Hi there Barbie K, I spoke to a guy named Dave at the Williamsburg store and he told me they wouldn't put anything out until the 29th. I guess ole Dave lied to me! I need to talk with the nice lady you spoke with. Just goes to show you, its all in who you talk to. I think I'll keep checking back.. Thanks for the info!


----------



## weenbaby

Skeleton Kitty said:


> View attachment 248321
> 
> 
> View attachment 248322
> 
> 
> View attachment 248323


OMG thanks so much for posting this! I'm a sax player and I'm so glad there is one included! It's the only piece I want. 
Is the electric chair, electric? Or does it take a normal votive??


----------



## wickedwillingwench

weenbaby said:


> OMG thanks so much for posting this! I'm a sax player and I'm so glad there is one included! It's the only piece I want.
> Is the electric chair, electric? Or does it take a normal votive??


it is not electric.


----------



## weenbaby

THESE WILL BE MINE. I'm not joking this year. I've been pushed out of the way too many times. Now it's my turn!!


----------



## weenbaby

wickedwillingwench said:


> it is not electric.


Huge deal breaker for me then.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

weenbaby said:


> THESE WILL BE MINE. I'm not joking this year. I've been pushed out of the way too many times. Now it's my turn!!
> View attachment 248498


I asked about this when i was in Deerfield this morning...they didn't have any out but had in the back. I was told all they had put out yesterday were sold...so I guess it's gonna be a hot ticket.


----------



## Barbie K

DarkSecret said:


> Hi there Barbie K, I spoke to a guy named Dave at the Williamsburg store and he told me they wouldn't put anything out until the 29th. I guess ole Dave lied to me! I need to talk with the nice lady you spoke with. Just goes to show you, its all in who you talk to. I think I'll keep checking back.. Thanks for the info!


Oh no bummer! Did you try calling the other store that does have the merchandise on display? I was worried after hanging up with her since she said that "if all goes well with your credit card" you should get an e-mail with a copy of your receipt. It took about 30 minutes but I did get the e-mail. Try calling the other store or call back tomorrow and hopefully someone other than Dave will help you (fingers crossed).


----------



## Spookywolf

Good grief. I need to start writing the page number down of the last post I read on here, because the thread is flying so fast I can barely keep up!  Okay...

Grim, sorry to hear about the bad candle. And interesting about the weird new return policy. I think they are trying to rectify abuse of the return policy, from the sound of it. One bad apple ruins it for everyone. But glad to hear we can still return at the store. 

Lucy, you answered all the posts the way I would have, so I feel like I'm covered there, LOL! 

Another hot ticket item on the new boot(s)? I think they/it is cool, but I can't get over just the one boot. What happened to the other one? Is it a design for a one-legged witch? (Just kidding! ) It is cool though. 

WWW, awesome pics! Thanks so much for sharing those. I won't get to go to the flagship store, so pictures are as close as I'll get this year. It looks amazing. And I spied some Jim Shore in your photos! I had no idea they even sold JS at their flagship store. Jealous, jealous, jealous!! I will have to make a pilgrimage there one day to see it in person! 

And I got super-slammed at work today, so didn't have time to call YC like I had planned on. I did, however, compose an email and sent it off this evening, making an official complaint that we all deserve the same release date and the same opportunity to get to use that $20 off coupon for our purchases. We'll see what response I get back. Stay tuned...


----------



## weenbaby

wickedwillingwench said:


> I asked about this when i was in Deerfield this morning...they didn't have any out but had in the back. I was told all they had put out yesterday were sold...so I guess it's gonna be a hot ticket.


I might be buying these online then. I know they'll be popular.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Good grief. I need to start writing the page number down of the last post I read on here, because the thread is flying so fast I can barely keep up!  Okay...
> 
> Grim, sorry to hear about the bad candle. And interesting about the weird new return policy. I think they are trying to rectify abuse of the return policy, from the sound of it. One bad apple ruins it for everyone. But glad to hear we can still return at the store.
> 
> Lucy, you answered all the posts the way I would have, so I feel like I'm covered there, LOL!
> 
> Another hot ticket item on the new boot(s)? I think they/it is cool, but I can't get over just the one boot. What happened to the other one? Is it a design for a one-legged witch? (Just kidding! ) It is cool though.
> 
> WWW, awesome pics! Thanks so much for sharing those. I won't get to go to the flagship store, so pictures are as close as I'll get this year. It looks amazing. And I spied some Jim Shore in your photos! I had no idea they even sold JS at their flagship store. Jealous, jealous, jealous!! I will have to make a pilgrimage there one day to see it in person!
> 
> And I got super-slammed at work today, so didn't have time to call YC like I had planned on. I did, however, compose an email and sent it off this evening, making an official complaint that we all deserve the same release date and the same opportunity to get to use that $20 off coupon for our purchases. We'll see what response I get back. Stay tuned...


I felt the same way yesterday when I came back to the board. There were 12 pages that I needed to catch up on. 
Tomorrow I'll return the candle, not a big deal. Just amazed but how fast the wicks just died. I'm not the first person that had this issue with this candle. Not sure if it's a defect with the wicks or they are using shorter wicks in the candle. It could just be they were trimmed too short by a employee.


----------



## sanura03

The paint jobs are really terrible  
It would be funny if the Flagship store is out of stock when the 'release party' actually rolls around. Going to be a lot of happy people there that day.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Just delete this.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> And I got super-slammed at work today, so didn't have time to call YC like I had planned on. I did, however, compose an email and sent it off this evening, making an official complaint that we all deserve the same release date and the same opportunity to get to use that $20 off coupon for our purchases. We'll see what response I get back. Stay tuned...


I sent YC an email along those lines on Sunday night. I haven't heard a word back from them. Which is not surprising, but does make me more upset. 

For anyone who has called the flagship stores and placed an order over the phone....have you been able to use the $20 off coupon?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Chelsiestein said:


> Hey! They are $24.99 listed on etsy. I have a discount code "HalloweenForum10" to receive 10% off. Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/243769670/


Thank you!


----------



## Spookywolf

Spookywolf said:


> I picked this guy up at Cracker Barrel this weekend. It was love at first sight!  He has a glittery black hat and glitter bow tie (couldn't get that to show up in the pic) and is very weighty and substantial. I think he's just awesome and he'll fit in great with the Boneys.
> 
> View attachment 246604
> 
> View attachment 246605


This is the Cracker Barrel skelly I posted a few weeks back on the thread for those that had asked for a pic again.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I sent YC an email along those lines on Sunday night. I haven't heard a word back from them. Which is not surprising, but does make me more upset.
> 
> For anyone who has called the flagship stores and placed an order over the phone....have you been able to use the $20 off coupon?


Interesting that you haven't at least gotten a response back yet. I won't post my entire letter as it was quite lengthy, but I did include... "I respectfully ask that this be reviewed by Yankee Candle administration, as I simply can't believe that the owner and/or Corporate VP would knowingly allow this kind of unfair practice to take place." Now if they'll actually move that email into the proper set of hands, who can say. But I'm hoping if they start hearing enough outcry from upset customers about this, that it might draw attention to the right people and some corrective action will take place. By corrective action, I mean opening the sale to everyone and allowing all of us the benefit of saving $20 with the current coupon before it expires. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Barbie K

Madjoodie said:


> For anyone who has called the flagship stores and placed an order over the phone....have you been able to use the $20 off coupon?


I only purchased the dog house that was $39.99


----------



## Spookywolf

For those that already have or will be getting the doghouse, I was curious as to exactly how big it is? It's really hard to tell from the pics, but tart warmers generally tend to be bigger than the other pieces. With my space issues, I'm waffling on it. If Bonesy just wasn't so strange looking on top, I don't think I'd have the hesitation, so I'm really on the fence with that. But I might see it up close and fall in love with it. Likewise with the Skully's Tap Room piece. Hearing how big it is has me thinking I'll pass. I hate pieces that just tower over the rest of the collection so I don't want to look at that later and kick myself for buying it. Guess I'll have to see it in the store. And I wish the doghouse was available to look at in person. Sometime I hate online exclusives. They can be a gamble. And I agree on the horrible paint on Slaying Alive. I saw that pic and actually winced. That's got to be the worst paint job I've ever seen. It's making me nervous about how our online orders might turn out. I know these pieces are Halloween-themed, but I don't want that kind of scary!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> For those that already have or will be getting the doghouse, I was curious as to exactly how big it is? It's really hard to tell from the pics, but tart warmers generally tend to be bigger than the other pieces. With my space issues, I'm waffling on it. If Bonesy just wasn't so strange looking on top, I don't think I'd have the hesitation, so I'm really on the fence with that. But I might see it up close and fall in love with it. Likewise with the Skully's Tap Room piece. Hearing how big it is has me thinking I'll pass. I hate pieces that just tower over the rest of the collection so I don't want to look at that later and kick myself for buying it. Guess I'll have to see it in the store. And I wish the doghouse was available to look at in person. Sometime I hate online exclusives. They can be a gamble. And I agree on the horrible paint on Slaying Alive. I saw that pic and actually winced. That's got to be the worst paint job I've ever seen. It's making me nervous about how our online orders might turn out. I know these pieces are Halloween-themed, but I don't want that kind of scary!


the doghouse is pretty big...i think even maybe a little bigger than the pet cemetery from last year. I would guess it to be about 10" wide and 5-6" tall. Skully is also huge imo. He is about 1.5 times the size of the other boneys in the speakeasy set. He definitely was the Andre the Giant of that theme. Hth.


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> the doghouse is pretty big...i think even maybe a little bigger than the pet cemetery from last year. I would guess it to be about 10" wide and 5-6" tall. Skully is also huge imo. He is about 1.5 times the size of the other boneys in the speakeasy set. He definitely was the Andre the Giant of that theme. Hth.


Yikeys! I thought Pet Cemetery was pretty massive last year, so if it's the same as or even bigger, then that might pose a problem on where I'd put it. Having collected for so long, space becomes critical on these decisions. I'm going to wait to see Skully/Andre in the store, LOL! I just can't make that kind of decision sight unseen. If I get him at all, it will be with the understanding that they hired a giant to tend bar at the Halloween nightclub.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Yikeys! I thought Pet Cemetery was pretty massive last year, so if it's the same as or even bigger, then that might pose a problem on where I'd put it. Having collected for so long, space becomes critical on these decisions. I'm going to wait to see Skully/Andre in the store, LOL! I just can't make that kind of decision sight unseen. If I get him at all, it will be with the understanding that they hired a giant to tend bar at the Halloween nightclub.


andre would make a pretty good bouncer....he could even toss King Kong baby.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Barbie K said:


> I only purchased the dog house that was $39.99


What number did youcall. It gave me a 877 number and he told me id have to go to the store.


----------



## Boneys80

Hey, those are my boneys you're talking about! Hahaa I do agree that aside from the lettering..which is a big improvement, the paint is still just not going to be perfect. Basically, I try and pick the best of the worst and I'm usually very happy, even with the painting flaws. This collection is known to be hand painted so each one is unique in its own way, but believe me, I wish the details were more prominent. The skeletons and spiders are more of a paint splash sometimes than what they actually should be and that's disappointing. The nose thing really doesn't bother me, I actually like that it gives them less of a flat face. I think that with the deerfield store having such limited quantities out.. I'm talking like only up to 6 of each piece.. I think I may try to keep an eye out for better looking ones and make an exchange if I come across any that I happen to like more. If you think that slaying alive was bad.. The ones I left on the shelves were scary. Colors ran over each other, I thought the one I got was impeccable in comparison lol. I really hope that when everything does come out on the 29th that we will see a much better selection and decent paint jobs but it's always tough trying to pick " the one" you will keep. I always end up loving them regardless but you do want to be satisfied. ☺


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I'll return the candle, not a big deal. Just amazed but how fast the wicks just died. I'm not the first person that had this issue with this candle. Not sure if it's a defect with the wicks or they are using shorter wicks in the candle. It could just be they were trimmed too short by a employee.


Grim, I've had problems with candles that the YC employees trim before I take home, especially if it sits for a while before I burn it. Hasn't been a lot, but I know one of my banana nut bread candles just burned terrible after that was done and started tunneling. I suspect the wick was trimmed too short. I don't know if wicks can dry out at the tip where it's cut or not, but I don't have the same problem when I freshly trim it just before burning. I've gotten to the point now that I ask them not to trim the wicks on the candles I buy so I can do it myself when I'm ready to use it. And if she did trim it too short, then you're stuck with a brand new candle that won't burn right. I know this is part of the customer service they provide, thinking they are helping, but they really should ask if you want that done first. I know I had a sales girl trim the wicks on three of my candles while I was still looking at other things, so you have to watch and make sure they know.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneys80 said:


> Hey, those are my boneys you're talking about! Hahaa I do agree that aside from the lettering..which is a big improvement, the paint is still just not going to be perfect. Basically, I try and pick the best of the worst and I'm usually very happy, even with the painting flaws. This collection is known to be hand painted so each one is unique in its own way, but believe me, I wish the details were more prominent. The skeletons and spiders are more of a paint splash sometimes than what they actually should be and that's disappointing. The nose thing really doesn't bother me, I actually like that it gives them less of a flat face. I think that with the deerfield store having such limited quantities out.. I'm talking like only up to 6 of each piece.. I think I may try to keep an eye out for better looking ones and make an exchange if I come across any that I happen to like more. If you think that slaying alive was bad.. The ones I left on the shelves were scary. Colors ran over each other, I thought the one I got was impeccable in comparison lol. I really hope that when everything does come out on the 29th that we will see a much better selection and decent paint jobs but it's always tough trying to pick " the one" you will keep. I always end up loving them regardless but you do want to be satisfied. ☺


And we love all your Boneys and your FB page too, Boneys80!  Thanks for all the valuable news and updates. For me, I have to base my decisions on what I have the room for and what will tie in with the pieces I already have, so I won't be buying Slaying Alive, good paint or bad. But I know what you mean. You want your pieces to look the best they can. I love all my pieces, flaws and all, once they're mine. At least you got to get yours before the big rush on the later release date. Sometmes at my store, I'm lucky to get the single remaining piece on the shelf, no matter what it looks like, as my store is always crowded. With the later release, I'm already starting to sweat how much worse the crowds might be this year!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Grim, I've had problems with candles that the YC employees trim before I take home, especially if it sits for a while before I burn it. Hasn't been a lot, but I know one of my banana nut bread candles just burned terrible after that was done and started tunneling. I suspect the wick was trimmed too short. I don't know if wicks can dry out at the tip where it's cut or not, but I don't have the same problem when I freshly trim it just before burning. I've gotten to the point now that I ask them not to trim the wicks on the candles I buy so I can do it myself when I'm ready to use it. And if she did trim it too short, then you're stuck with a brand new candle that won't burn right. I know this is part of the customer service they provide, thinking they are helping, but they really should ask if you want that done first. I know I had a sales girl trim the wicks on three of my candles while I was still looking at other things, so you have to watch and make sure they know.


Yeah, I think that is what happened. I did see her trim the wick but I'm guessing it was done prior to my purchase. I believe another customer had puchased the candle and when the sales lady trimmed the wick the customer wasn't happy and asked to get another candle off the shelf. This candle made its way back on the shelf and eventually I ended up with it. At least I hope that's what happened.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Grim, I've had problems with candles that the YC employees trim before I take home, especially if it sits for a while before I burn it. Hasn't been a lot, but I know one of my banana nut bread candles just burned terrible after that was done and started tunneling. I suspect the wick was trimmed too short. I don't know if wicks can dry out at the tip where it's cut or not, but I don't have the same problem when I freshly trim it just before burning. I've gotten to the point now that I ask them not to trim the wicks on the candles I buy so I can do it myself when I'm ready to use it. And if she did trim it too short, then you're stuck with a brand new candle that won't burn right. I know this is part of the customer service they provide, thinking they are helping, but they really should ask if you want that done first. I know I had a sales girl trim the wicks on three of my candles while I was still looking at other things, so you have to watch and make sure they know.


Yeah, I think that is what happened. I did see her trim the wick but I'm guessing it was done prior to my purchase. I believe another customer had puchased the candle and when the sales lady trimmed the wick the customer wasn't happy and asked to get another candle off the shelf. This candle made its way back on the shelf and eventually I ended up with it. At least I hope that's what happened.


----------



## Boneys80

I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for better looking pieces. Even if I only get a better electric chair, I'll be totally happy. ☺


----------



## Boneys80

No actually, I do want to get another diamonds aagbf piece because the paint is straight up hideous on every one I saw. You can tell there's supposed to be a spider clip in her hair but its a blob and the wine bottles on all of them look like they shot out some sort of smoke monster. I'm also thankful there were no electrical issues with telebone. You really don't know til you pull the plastic tab.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneys80 said:


> No actually, I do want to get another diamonds aagbf piece because the paint is straight up hideous on every one I saw. You can tell there's supposed to be a spider clip in her hair but its a blob and the wine bottles on all of them look like they shot out some sort of smoke monster. I'm also thankful there were no electrical issues with telebone. You really don't know til you pull the plastic tab.


Boneys80, maybe there will be better selection to choose from once the later releases start and the rest of the inventory arrives. But honestly, I think once everything is set up and displayed together nobody even notices the minor flaws, especially on Halloween night with the LED candles twinkling in them. You're just going to see how awesome they all are and love them.  I think we all tend to put these guys under the microscope when we first get them. But good luck though, on any exchanges you might do. And at least you have yours in hand should there end up being a "low/no stock" situation. But since you mentioned it...Eek, I didn't even think about electric issues regarding Telebone!  I'm having nightmare flashbacks of the Ghoul Bus, egads! The more I look at Telebone, the more I want it though, and it's fast taking over as my number one love, even over the piano piece (which I DO love tremendously, LOL! Can you say infatuation!! ) And I love the idea that I can turn the light on in the phone booth, candle or no. Hopefully all will be well, since the light is inside the piece, instead of protuding out like the lights on the ghoul bus did where they can get bumped around. Sending happy thoughts , happy thoughts!


----------



## Boneys80

Spookywolf, I definitely am right there with you guys when it comes to eyeballing the piece up and down lol. Oh and yes the ghoul bus, love it so much but man did a lot of people have lighting issues... But I seriously hope everyone has good luck in finding pieces they love. Happy thoughts indeed!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Boneys80

Apparently my heart emojis didn't want to show ^^


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

wickedwillingwench said:


> the doghouse is pretty big...i think even maybe a little bigger than the pet cemetery from last year. I would guess it to be about 10" wide and 5-6" tall. Skully is also huge imo. He is about 1.5 times the size of the other boneys in the speakeasy set. He definitely was the Andre the Giant of that theme. Hth.


Whoa, that' doghouse is huge! Hmmm, will have to rethink that now -- not sure if I want something that big or if I even have the space for it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneys80 said:


> I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for better looking pieces. Even if I only get a better electric chair, I'll be totally happy. ☺


when i was shopping yesterday, the electric chairs looked the worst. Really shoddy paint jobs. I hope I saw the worst of them and that the rest are better.


----------



## Boneys80

wickedwillingwench said:


> when i was shopping yesterday, the electric chairs looked the worst. Really shoddy paint jobs. I hope I saw the worst of them and that the rest are better.


Yea. That's the one I absolutely love out of all of em. After seeing all of the boneys in person, my top 5 are
Electric chair
Boney Joel
Skullys tap room
Dog house
Telebone

I seriously can't wait to see what everyone thinks when they're seeing them for the first time. All or much bigger than I thought. Which is why the price tags are so hefty


----------



## grim gravely

Boneys80 said:


> Yea. That's the one I absolutely love out of all of em. After seeing all of the boneys in person, my top 5 are
> Electric chair
> Boney Joel
> Skullys tap room
> Dog house
> Telebone
> 
> I seriously can't wait to see what everyone thinks when they're seeing them for the first time. All or much bigger than I thought. Which is why the price tags are so hefty


I'm not too trilled that they keep making the them bigger each year just to up the price. It messes up the scale with the older pieces. 
I stopped at Yankee to exchange that Sugar & Spice candle and ended up getting Autumn in the Park. They only had two left of the two wick tumblers and told me it was flying off the shelves. They still don't have a clue on what boney bunches are coming out. They know I love my boney bunches and Halloween so they asked me if I know anything. They even asked me if I heard anything about Pet Cemetery coming back this year...like I would know. LOL


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

I'm a little confused...I'm not updated on what coupons are current. Everyone keeps saying there is a coupon for $20 off $45 going on until the day before the preview party. Maybe I'm wrong but I thought there was a two day grace period on coupons. A few weeks ago someone told me that their store does not allow expired coupons but from what I understand, the two day grace period should still be good for the preview party. If I'm wrong, please let me know...Yankee seems to be changing policies faster than I can keep up.
I noticed in the response they said they will remove BONEY BUNCH from the display. Does that mean they will continue to sell other Halloween items? If so, they should let all stores start selling other Halloween items too.


----------



## Lucy08

Boneys80 said:


> No actually, I do want to get another diamonds aagbf piece because the paint is straight up hideous on every one I saw. You can tell there's supposed to be a spider clip in her hair but its a blob and the wine bottles on all of them look like they shot out some sort of smoke monster. I'm also thankful there were no electrical issues with telebone. You really don't know til you pull the plastic tab.


Thanks for the tip! Note to self, pull the tab on Telebone!


----------



## Lucy08

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Whoa, that' doghouse is huge! Hmmm, will have to rethink that now -- not sure if I want something that big or if I even have the space for it.


Makes me wonder how big that dog is!!!!


----------



## DarkSecret

Boo-urns said:


> I too emailed Yankee Candle about my disappointment about not having a widespread "preview" release of the Boneys. I didn't email the general email address - I emailed the CEO directly (I work at a large university - things usually happen when someone emails the top). Naturally the CEO did not respond, but a member of the Customer Direct Team did - here is her response:
> 
> "Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest and taking the time to contact us. Please let us start with an apology for your concern with our Flagship stores carrying some of the Boney Bunch collection.
> 
> Effective immediately, we will remove Boney Bunch from the Deerfield flagship store and re-set this product for Our Preview of the new line on Saturday, Aug. 29th (this includes flagship exclusive Boney Bunch items)
> 
> For the best, fullest and most complete collection of Boney Bunch, you can visit your local store (be sure to check store hours online). We will also have the full collection of Boney Bunch, including online exclusives, online starting August 29th.
> 
> For the inconvenience and a thank you, please accept our attached coupon for you next visit to your local store.
> 
> Again, please accept our apologies and let us know if we can be of further assistance to you in the future."
> 
> I doubt the flagship stores will actually yank the collection off the shelves - that wasn't my intention anyway. I talked about the inequity and suggested that a preview open online as well for those of us who aren't near the flagship stores.
> 
> And the coupon that she attached is the same $20 off $45 coupon that expires the day before release. I'm contemplating emailing back and asking if there's one that's actually good for the release, since other customers were able to utilize it.
> 
> I don't have anything against anyone who has been lucky enough to already get the Boneys, just to be clear - my frustration is definitely towards Yankee Candle.


Thanks so much Boo-urns, I was waiting and hoping that everyone here who sent a email to YC about the early release would get a reply. I, along with those of us who couldn't get to Deerfield, didn't think one store nationwide should have these pieces that we have been told over and over again would not be released unitil August 29th. I have been checking ebay regularly and so far nothing has shown up from the 2015 line except the cats which were already there. On the positive side we did get to see some very clear, nice photos.  Now I have to decide what I truly want. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Barbie K

Boneybunchlove said:


> What number did youcall. It gave me a 877 number and he told me id have to go to the store.


I called the Williamsburg, VA store. She did tell me that they did not have them displayed but that the Deerfield, MA store had them on display. Have you tried calling the Deerfield store? This is the number I dialed: 1-877-616-6510

Since they in fact do mail order, I can't imagine the store that does have them on display giving you a hard time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Barbie K said:


> I called the Williamsburg, VA store. She did tell me that they did not have them displayed but that the Deerfield, MA store had them on display. Have you tried calling the Deerfield store? This is the number I dialed: 1-877-616-6510
> 
> Since they in fact do mail order, I can't imagine the store that does have them on display giving you a hard time. Hope this helps.


And they let you place an order for it? When I called Deerfield this morning it went to like a main operator not anyone in the actual store and they said that they couldn't order for me because they weren't out yet.


----------



## Barbie K

Boneybunchlove said:


> And they let you place an order for it? When I called Deerfield this morning it went to like a main operator not anyone in the actual store and they said that they couldn't order for me because they weren't out yet.


Yes they did. My receipt shows store # 00990 Williamsburg, VA 23185. I first got the operator and then when I called back I asked to speak to someone in sales. Like someone else mentioned, I guess it all depends in who answers the phone and their willingness to help. She did say that if I wanted to see the actual display I would have to visit the store in Deerfield.
edit* I just now read what Boo posted about the response from corporate. Maybe they have been told to hold off on sales and removed the display. Although, after seeing the photos that were taken at that store, I can't imagine them taking down an entire display.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Barbie K said:


> Yes they did. My receipt shows store # 00990 Williamsburg, VA 23185. I first got the operator and then when I called back I asked to speak to someone in sales. Like someone else mentioned, I guess it all depends in who answers the phone and their willingness to help. She did say that if I wanted to see the actual display I would have to visit the store in Deerfield.
> edit* I just now read what Boo posted about the response from corporate. Maybe they have been told to hold off on sales and removed the display. Although, after seeing the photos that were taken at that store, I can't imagine them taking down an entire display.


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## DarkSecret

Barbie K said:


> Yes they did. My receipt shows store # 00990 Williamsburg, VA 23185. I first got the operator and then when I called back I asked to speak to someone in sales. Like someone else mentioned, I guess it all depends in who answers the phone and their willingness to help. She did say that if I wanted to see the actual display I would have to visit the store in Deerfield.
> edit* I just now read what Boo posted about the response from corporate. Maybe they have been told to hold off on sales and removed the display. Although, after seeing the photos that were taken at that store, I can't imagine them taking down an entire display.


I think you are right Barbie K I can't see them taking down their displays. They may remove the boney bunch from the sales floor, but they will probably leave out the rest. Which means there may be some shortages in the other Halloween stuff, like those boots that Ween baby likes. We shall see.


----------



## Kitty

YC Flagships

South Deerfield, MA 877-636-7707

Williamsburg, VA 877-616-6510

YC Customer Service 877-803-6890
Online 800-243-1776


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Well I'd like to know how you can order directly from the store when they are saying they don't have a direct line till Christmas. I know a lot of people here last year ordered directly from the store....so confused. I am starting to seriously dislike Yankee!

Oh and they did tell me the boney bunch were put out by mistake and have been taken done.


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunchlove said:


> Well I'd like to know how you can order directly from the store when they are saying they don't have a direct line till Christmas. I know a lot of people here last year ordered directly from the store....so confused. I am starting to seriously dislike Yankee!
> 
> Oh and they did tell me the boney bunch were put out by mistake and have been taken done.


Why is boney bunch the only Halloween collection that is being held back until the 29th. They aren't even the main focus this year. Isn't the entire Halloween line due to be out the 29th? Are they taking down all the Halloween items?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

grim gravely said:


> Why is boney bunch the only Halloween collection that is being held back until the 29th. They aren't even the main focus this year. Isn't the entire Halloween line due to be out the 29th? Are they taking down all the Halloween items?


I asked if all the Halloween items had been taken down and she said she didn't know. Supposably someone will call me tomorrow. They tried to act like it was never out until I said I had friends that were physically in the store!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

*Waiting patiently for the 29th.


----------



## Lucy08

Boneybunchlove said:


> Well I'd like to know how you can order directly from the store when they are saying they don't have a direct line till Christmas. I know a lot of people here last year ordered directly from the store....so confused. I am starting to seriously dislike Yankee!
> 
> Oh and they did tell me the boney bunch were put out by mistake and have been taken done.


This is so crazy. I'm sorry, but how could a HUGE Halloween display be put up "by mistake"?????? I think hey put it up to get the stuff out of their stock room and we're hoping no one would notice.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Lucy08 said:


> This is so crazy. I'm sorry, but how could a HUGE Halloween display be put up "by mistake"?????? I think hey put it up to get the stuff out of their stock room and we're hoping no one would notice.


Yeah I agree! And you know they didn't take it all down...maybe the boneys. All that decorating by mistake lol? They think the public are stupid.


----------



## DarkSecret

Yep it is crazy! All we heard from YC staff was it was too early to put Halloween stuff out the first weekend of August. Never mind that Michaels, HomeGoods, Pier One and others were stocking Halloween stuff earlier this month. Then the Deerfield store puts out just about all of their Halloween stuff, now supposedly and I stress supposedly the boney bunch has been removed from their very elaborate Halloween displays. So that leaves out, the very popular other lines they are featuring this year, the Sophia cats, steam punkins, the steam punkin boots (which I think maybe very popular), the raven/graveyard items etc. Why not put these things online NOW! Save the boney bunch for the 29th if you want but go ahead and put the other stuff on-line for sale. And where is the catalog? Is it logical to put out a catalog AFTER everything is already out for sale and in some cases out of stock? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

DarkSecret said:


> Yep it is crazy! All we heard from YC staff was it was too early to put Halloween stuff out the first weekend of August. Never mind that Michaels, HomeGoods, Pier One and others were stocking Halloween stuff earlier this month. Then the Deerfield store puts out just about all of their Halloween stuff, now supposedly and I stress supposedly the boney bunch has been removed from their very elaborate Halloween displays. So that leaves out, the very popular other lines they are featuring this year, the Sophia cats, steam punkins, the steam punkin boots (which I think maybe very popular), the raven/graveyard items etc. Why not put these things online NOW! Save the boney bunch for the 29th if you want but go ahead and put the other stuff on-line for sale. And where is the catalog? Is it logical to put out a catalog AFTER everything is already out for sale and in some cases out of stock? Doesn't make sense.


It doesn't make any sense at all. They always send me a catalog after the fact. Like with the Twilight silhouettes I didn't even get a catalog till last week and they're already sold out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i was in the deerfield store yesterday and i am SURE they did not take down all the Halloween stuff. This was a HUGE planned room with furniture, decor and props fitting to HAlloween. If they took the boneys down, I am sure they left the other things--Jim Shore, DoD items from Transpac as welly as kitchen linens from Mary Lake-Thompson. No, i am sure they didn't just clear out that area---i did see people buying but not really the boney bunch. It was sorta weird actually.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> I think that this has been the most confusing Boney launch ever.


Boo-urns, you just said a mouthful. Holding back the Boney Bunch at this point makes no sense whatsoever, because we've already seen them, and some of us have purchased them. Just put everything out now and start making some money, YC! We're here and ready to spend, for the love of Pete.  And Boo-urns, I'm glad you got a response to your email. I just checked my email and got no reply at all, but mine was send to the posted email on their site. I'm glad you brought this to the attention of the admins, as it deserved to be. And I have a feeling some managers at the Deerfield store just got some teeth marks on their backsides. Once again, YC has gone about this release completely backwards. We should have had a Halloween catalog a month ago to start the drooling process, then send a coupon to whet the appetite, then set up the stores and release the hounds!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I have been reading the board off and on today, and I truly am speechless. There is entirely too much drama this year concerning YC's Halloween release, and all by their own hand. It seems that each year it gets worse and worse. I simply don't understand how corporate bigwigs, who make millions of dollars a year, with a golden parachute when they "leave," can be this dense.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have been reading the board off and on today, and I truly am speechless. There is entirely too much drama this year concerning YC's Halloween release, and all by their own hand. It seems that each year it gets worse and worse. I simply don't understand how corporate bigwigs, who make millions of dollars a year, with a golden parachute when they "leave," can be this dense.


I hear ya, Pumpkin. As I said earlier, this is yet another botched launch. And the way they're reacting now that everyone is calling them out on what happened at the flagship store is equally ridiculous. They're running around yanking Boneys off the shelves until the 29th, when they should be on the phone and emailing their district managers to go ahead and put them out now. The Boney is out of the treat bag, YC. There's no need to wait unless you really want to delay making profit?? I don't get that thinking at all, especially for someone in retail sales.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Boo-urns, you just said a mouthful. Holding back the Boney Bunch at this point makes no sense whatsoever, because we've already seen them, and some of us have purchased them. Just put everything out now and start making some money, YC! We're here and ready to spend, for the love of Pete.  And Boo-urns, I'm glad you got a response to your email. I just checked my email and got no reply at all, but mine was send to the posted email on their site. I'm glad you brought this to the attention of the admins, as it deserved to be. And I have a feeling some managers at the Deerfield store just got some teeth marks on their backsides. Once again, YC has gone about this release completely backwards. We should have had a Halloween catalog a month ago to start the drooling process, then send a coupon to whet the appetite, then set up the stores and release the hounds!


I'm convinced that Yankee candle never really had a plan for this Preview Party. They choose a theme and decided that would attract more customers. Of course the main focus again is the Boney Bunch. Now they want to act like the Boney Bunch is the elite collection and remove it from shelves. What about the witches items that are the main focus of their....WITCHES BALL!!! Nothing about Yankee Candle makes sense this year. I am extremely happy for those that scored their Halloween goodies from that store. The rest of us have to wait for no reason. I do know my store does not have any Halloween in the back room yet. They can at least put the Halloween stuff online and make some sales. I can't believe Yankee Candle has not restocked the Twilight Silhouette items yet. The fall candles aren't going to push the season through. It's all about the accessories and they know it.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm still pouring over the new Boney pictures trying to make decisions. I just noticed this pic that Boney Bunch Love put on her Facebook. Look how many open windows there are for the light to shine through. This piece is going to be so amazing lit up at night. Can't wait to get this!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I'm still pouring over the new Boney pictures trying to make decisions. I just noticed this pic that Boney Bunch Love put on her Facebook. Look how many open windows there are for the light to shine through. This piece is going to be so amazing lit up at night. Can't wait to get this!
> 
> View attachment 248701


That is going to be one of my must have pieces this year. I'm not a fan of Dr. Who but I know a lot of people who are. I'm not sure if I want to tip them off this is coming out of wait until I have mine in hand to let them know.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm not particularly upset that people have a chance at the items now, I'm upset that they are with holding coupons AGAIN. 
I just can't buy that much. I want the boots, the Jazz boneys (sorry forget their names) and the candy dish. Because of my strict budget that's all I can do this year. If I have a coupon I can probably throw in a candle. 
Stop playing with my budget Yankee!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

They are purposely holding those coupons. They know what they're doing to us.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm kind of wondering how the stock situation is going to work out all around. With the later release, more people are tuned into buying Fall/Halloween items, where we always got a bit of break before when having it earlier. I doubt they will get a second shipment in with it being so much later. I foresee things selling out quickly. And as I posted earlier, I'm thinking the crowds are going to be worse too. I'm not a fan of this later release date at all. It's going to make getting our Boneys that much more challenging than it already was.


----------



## Spookywolf

Weenbaby, was it the Boos Brothers piece you were talking about? Because I've been slowly talking myself into getting that one too.  I'm not a big jar holder fan, but it goes so well with the piano man and the other musician pieces. I think that one has to come home with me.


----------



## Madjoodie

Does YC have a playbook entitled "1001 Ways to Botch a Launch" or "Marketing for Dummies"? Each year I think things can't get worse, but then am still somehow surprised when they do. 

FYI, I did actually get a response and apology from YC today. Now if only that had been accompanied by a $20 off coupon that will work on preview party day....or news that the online release had been moved up. Oh well, I consoled myself with a trip to Home Goods and left with a cart full of new Halloween goodies.  The Boney funds could well be gone by the 29th!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Madjoodie said:


> Does YC have a playbook entitled "1001 Ways to Botch a Launch" or "Marketing for Dummies"? Each year I think things can't get worse, but then am still somehow surprised when they do.
> 
> FYI, I did actually get a response and apology from YC today. Now if only that had been accompanied by a $20 off coupon that will work on preview party day....or news that the online release had been moved up. Oh well, I consoled myself with a trip to Home Goods and left with a cart full of new Halloween goodies.  The Boney funds could well be gone by the 29th!


Yes! I completely agree! Honestly I thought last year was so bad with everything under wraps for so long and all of the doubt about BB that they promoted, but this year takes the cake. I don't understand the delayed release or putting out Boneys early at the flagship store and pretending it never happened.

With all the paint job worries this year too I think I've talked myself out of some of the pieces that will end up looking as bad as my Sharpie disaster Ghoul Buses did last year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Weenbaby, was it the Boos Brothers piece you were talking about? Because I've been slowly talking myself into getting that one too.  I'm not a big jar holder fan, but it goes so well with the piano man and the other musician pieces. I think that one has to come home with me.


i really wasn't planning to get the Boos Bros but dh said HE would be interested in it and I liked it when i saw it in person. I would have been happy without it, as it is pretty big but it does add something to the Diva and her accompanist.


----------



## Barbie K

I think that instead of claiming they are going to take down the halloween display at the flagship store they should just release them online and go ahead with their witches ball party, since they already announced a date for that. Like it was said earlier, I doubt they will change that entire Halloween display at the flagship store.


----------



## sanura03

Boo-urns said:


> I too emailed Yankee Candle about my disappointment about not having a widespread "preview" release of the Boneys. I didn't email the general email address - I emailed the CEO directly (I work at a large university - things usually happen when someone emails the top). Naturally the CEO did not respond, but a member of the Customer Direct Team did - here is her response:
> 
> "Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest and taking the time to contact us. Please let us start with an apology for your concern with our Flagship stores carrying some of the Boney Bunch collection.
> 
> Effective immediately, we will remove Boney Bunch from the Deerfield flagship store and re-set this product for Our Preview of the new line on Saturday, Aug. 29th (this includes flagship exclusive Boney Bunch items)
> 
> For the best, fullest and most complete collection of Boney Bunch, you can visit your local store (be sure to check store hours online). We will also have the full collection of Boney Bunch, including online exclusives, online starting August 29th.
> 
> For the inconvenience and a thank you, please accept our attached coupon for you next visit to your local store.
> 
> Again, please accept our apologies and let us know if we can be of further assistance to you in the future."
> 
> I doubt the flagship stores will actually yank the collection off the shelves - that wasn't my intention anyway. I talked about the inequity and suggested that a preview open online as well for those of us who aren't near the flagship stores.
> 
> And the coupon that she attached is the same $20 off $45 coupon that expires the day before release. I'm contemplating emailing back and asking if there's one that's actually good for the release, since other customers were able to utilize it.
> 
> I don't have anything against anyone who has been lucky enough to already get the Boneys, just to be clear - my frustration is definitely towards Yankee Candle.


If I can rewind the record a bit.. what the heck did they mean by "Flagship exclusive Boney Bunch items"? No one's spotted any mystery Bonies as far as I know, so do you think it's something they're actually holding until release day, or is like the crazy cat lady and they just don't have it in yet? I might need to drive up there afterall....
Or, and this is a distinct possibility, they have no idea what they're talking about haha.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> If I can rewind the record a bit.. what the heck did they mean by "Flagship exclusive Boney Bunch items"? No one's spotted any mystery Bonies as far as I know, so do you think it's something they're actually holding until release day, or is like the crazy cat lady and they just don't have it in yet? I might need to drive up there afterall....
> Or, and this is a distinct possibility, they have no idea what they're talking about haha.


My guess is the flagship exclusive boney bunches are the online exclusive boney bunches.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grim gravely said:


> My guess is the flagship exclusive boney bunches are the online exclusive boney bunches.


i think yer right. and they know we are going to buy BB whenever they put it out.


----------



## Kitty

Last Deerfield & Williamsburg flagships exclusively had wax dipping Dog &Top Hat Guy Ornaments.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kitty said:


> Last Deerfield & Williamsburg flagships exclusively had wax dipping Dog &Top Hat Guy Ornaments.
> 
> View attachment 248721


i didn't see anyting like that but they also didn't have the cat lady.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'm still pouring over the new Boney pictures trying to make decisions. I just noticed this pic that Boney Bunch Love put on her Facebook. Look how many open windows there are for the light to shine through. This piece is going to be so amazing lit up at night. Can't wait to get this!
> 
> View attachment 248701


This is my favorite piece so far!!!


----------



## Kitty

Free at YC flagships


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

Bad news guys...get your Boney Bunch stuff while you can. 

This is directly from the company to a marketing and advertising website I am a member of:

Boney Bunch: Diva & Boos Brothers (*The Boney Bunch is a popular item, but please note, it’s okay for the Boney Bunch to be a part of your Video, but it should not be the main focus of your Video.)
--Key Marketing Messages: Halloween home decorating for adults. (We are moving away from household ornaments like Boney Bunch, toward larger home accent items. See catalog under “Assets Tab”.)

So does this mean just in relation to the advertising campaign or overall? Quick! BUY ALL THE BONEY BUNCH STUFF WHILE YOU CAN!!!


----------



## Do_you_believe_in_goats?

The message seems to acknowledge that Boneys are popular, they are just trying to push for something else right now. That shows to me that they are confident the boneys will sell without a need for advertising them. It's also how they can get away with sloppy paint jobs too. They know we are suckers.


----------



## Lucy08

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> Bad news guys...get your Boney Bunch stuff while you can.
> 
> This is directly from the company to a marketing and advertising website I am a member of:
> 
> Boney Bunch: Diva & Boos Brothers (*The Boney Bunch is a popular item, but please note, it’s okay for the Boney Bunch to be a part of your Video, but it should not be the main focus of your Video.)
> --Key Marketing Messages: Halloween home decorating for adults. (We are moving away from household ornaments like Boney Bunch, toward larger home accent items. See catalog under “Assets Tab”.)
> 
> So does this mean just in relation to the advertising campaign or overall? Quick! BUY ALL THE BONEY BUNCH STUFF WHILE YOU CAN!!!


Very interesting! So many ways to interpret that. Makes me think Boneys are on the way out!


----------



## witchyone

Lucy08 said:


> Very interesting! So many ways to interpret that. Makes me think Boneys are on the way out!


Me, too. That would be disappointing, but I definitely get it.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I was given 30 boneys last week for free. Among one of them was this one. Is this hard to find?


----------



## Lucy08

WickedChick said:


> I was given 30 boneys last week for free. Among one of them was this one. Is this hard to find?
> View attachment 248778


No, not hard to find in a way. Hard to find at a reasonable price. I would love to have him, but any one selling is way overpriced!!!!

Congrats on your free Boney's!!!!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Lucy08 said:


> No, not hard to find in a way. Hard to find at a reasonable price. I would love to have him, but any one selling is way overpriced!!!!
> 
> Congrats on
> 
> What is a reasonable price in your opinion? I ask because I want to sell them all on ebay and I would like to price them to sell.


----------



## Barbie K

WickedChick said:


> Lucy08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not hard to find in a way. Hard to find at a reasonable price. I would love to have him, but any one selling is way overpriced!!!!
> 
> Congrats on
> 
> What is a reasonable price in your opinion? I ask because I want to sell them all on ebay and I would like to price them to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> You may have better luck selling here on the forum. There may be members of the forum that could be looking for something you are selling. You will save yourself the e-bay fees while helping other fellow collectors and forum members out. If you do decide to go the e-bay route you can always type in the name of what you are selling and on the right hand side click on sold items and you will have an idea of what has sold and at what price.
> 
> I'm not looking for anything myself but there may be others that would be interested. Good luck and congrats on such a great gift!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Finally, a better look at the Foggy Night TRIPLE tealight holder! I have to have this now!!! 

















And, let the games begin! The first Steampunk boot auction I could find:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Yankee...TCHES-BOOTS-/121729407324?hash=item1c57a3595c


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, I don't know jack about jar shades, but I think this one is rare:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...fc1202f&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=252050030388

I hope it's not the one that bursts into flames!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

WickedChick said:


> I was given 30 boneys last week for free. Among one of them was this one. Is this hard to find?
> View attachment 248778


I agree with Barbie K. There are many here who would pay you a fair price for Boneys they are missing, and I sell on eBay. I am giving you fair warning, it is a jungle over there. If you are not already an experienced seller, I do not recommend your trying your hand over there with fragile items such as these. Ebay is a buyer, not seller, friendly marketplace.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Finally, a better look at the Foggy Night TRIPLE tealight holder! I have to have this now!!!
> 
> View attachment 248793
> 
> 
> View attachment 248794
> 
> 
> And, let the games begin! The first Steampunk boot auction I could find:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Yankee...TCHES-BOOTS-/121729407324?hash=item1c57a3595c


Oh wow, that candle holder is so cool!


----------



## Lucy08

Barbie K said:


> WickedChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have better luck selling here on the forum. There may be members of the forum that could be looking for something you are selling. You will save yourself the e-bay fees while helping other fellow collectors and forum members out. If you do decide to go the e-bay route you can always type in the name of what you are selling and on the right hand side click on sold items and you will have an idea of what has sold and at what price.
> 
> I'm not looking for anything myself but there may be others that would be interested. Good luck and congrats on such a great gift!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree! We all have our threshold for price, you probably would do better on eBay. Balloon Boy (the one you posted pic of) is the piece I want most, however I refuse to pay what people are asking. I've seen him as high as $149, and not selling. He was originally less than $10. My max would be $30!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> Bad news guys...get your Boney Bunch stuff while you can.
> 
> This is directly from the company to a marketing and advertising website I am a member of:
> 
> Boney Bunch: Diva & Boos Brothers (*The Boney Bunch is a popular item, but please note, it’s okay for the Boney Bunch to be a part of your Video, but it should not be the main focus of your Video.)
> --Key Marketing Messages: Halloween home decorating for adults. (We are moving away from household ornaments like Boney Bunch, toward larger home accent items. See catalog under “Assets Tab”.)
> 
> So does this mean just in relation to the advertising campaign or overall? Quick! BUY ALL THE BONEY BUNCH STUFF WHILE YOU CAN!!!


YC can stuff it. They have already shown the direction they ultimately want to head in with their Yankee Candle Home and Scenterpiece collection. You tell me which sells more, an overpriced "lamp," or an overpriced Boney? Wishful thinking, YC!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

WickedChick said:


> Lucy08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not hard to find in a way. Hard to find at a reasonable price. I would love to have him, but any one selling is way overpriced!!!!
> 
> Congrats on
> 
> What is a reasonable price in your opinion? I ask because I want to sell them all on ebay and I would like to price them to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> Price with any Boney is based on supply and demand. Right place, right time, right collector. Barbie K and Lucy are right about researching the pieces you have. You don't want to give them away, but you will find many sellers that are stuck with their pieces, because their prices are outrageous.
> 
> Why don't you post a list of what you have here? Maybe we could help you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> YC can stuff it. They have already shown the direction they ultimately want to head in with their Yankee Candle Home and Scenterpiece collection. You tell me which sells more, an overpriced "lamp," or an overpriced Boney? Wishful thinking, YC!


Well, you know how I feel about the scenterpiece collection.......


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Very interesting! So many ways to interpret that. Makes me think Boneys are on the way out!


Boneys are on the way out, but not until every last bit of profit is squeezed out of them. I have never seen more disdain from a company, towards a product line that brings them guaranteed revenue every year. Any losses YC has suffered directly related to the Boney Bunch, can no doubt be traced back to them trying to cut corners on design and production. You want Boneys axed, YC? Fine. But, the CEO had better have his ripcord ready.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Eeeee! Up close and personal with the steampunk pumpkin jar holder (eBay listing)! I just love those googly eyes!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Eeeee! Up close and personal with the steampunk pumpkin jar holder (eBay listing)! I just love those googly eyes!
> 
> View attachment 248796


i love this piece....it's almost as big as a volleyball. heavy but not too heavy.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> i love this piece....it's almost as big as a volleyball. heavy but not too heavy.


You didn't happen to see the price, while you were at the Deerfield store? I just hope it isn't too much. I really like this one too; there are so many decisions to make this year!


----------



## weenbaby

Spookywolf said:


> Weenbaby, was it the Boos Brothers piece you were talking about? Because I've been slowly talking myself into getting that one too.  I'm not a big jar holder fan, but it goes so well with the piano man and the other musician pieces. I think that one has to come home with me.


Yes. I'm a sax player so naturally I have to have it. I actually do buy jar candles so it'll get used! I like functional stuff so that's why I like jar holders and jar toppers (that allow you to burn the candle at the same time). 
I wish they would make an electric tart warmer boney. I think the electric chair would have been a great electric warmer.


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Finally, a better look at the Foggy Night TRIPLE tealight holder! I have to have this now!!!
> 
> View attachment 248793
> 
> 
> View attachment 248794
> 
> 
> And, let the games begin! The first Steampunk boot auction I could find:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Yankee...TCHES-BOOTS-/121729407324?hash=item1c57a3595c


This is GORGEOUS. Guess I'm going to have to knock people out of the way for this one too. My mom and I need a major game plan this year. 
I actually have a baby sitter for Friday night-Saturday morning for my son. 
My FIL (his "sitter") asked why and all I said was "Boneys". He immediately understood. Lol.


----------



## Sintalion

Hi, guys.  I'm mostly a lurker on this forums since last year, but I decided to finally suck it up and get an account. 

I think I might know the site Tye mentioned, and among other things have access to the catalog. I don't know if it was already answered or not, but it appears that the Cat Lady will be 24.99. If I'm looking at the right thing, I *think* the pumpkin jar candle holder is 22.99. I have to squint a bit on my phone to read the prices, but I'm relatively certain that's what they are.

Gotta say though, all the stuff I love is online/catalog exclusives. Go figure!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Sintalion said:


> Hi, guys.  I'm mostly a lurker on this forums since last year, but I decided to finally suck it up and get an account.
> 
> I think I might know the site Tye mentioned, and among other things have access to the catalog. I don't know if it was already answered or not, but it appears that the Cat Lady will be 24.99. If I'm looking at the right thing, I *think* the pumpkin jar candle holder is 22.99. I have to squint a bit on my phone to read the prices, but I'm relatively certain that's what they are.
> 
> Gotta say though, all the stuff I love is online/catalog exclusives. Go figure!


Welcome Sintalion, and thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Sintalion

You're very welcome! Feel free to ask me if you guys have any questions about dimensions or whatever.  I am happy to try and help (If people want to know where they can view the catalog for themselves, all you need to do is pm me and I'll point you in the right direction; I want to be cautious but useful, lol). 

If you were curious, the catalog has a postmaster deliver: Aug 31-Sept 4.

As for ebay, if anyone has questions on using that, my boyfriend runs his own website in a sort of niche market for model airplane engines and parts but also has an ebay shop set up, which he's used for years. He's quite experienced in that regard and I would happily forward your questions to him.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Boneys are on the way out, but not until every last bit of profit is squeezed out of them. I have never seen more disdain from a company, towards a product line that brings them guaranteed revenue every year. Any losses YC has suffered directly related to the Boney Bunch, can no doubt be traced back to them trying to cut corners on design and production. You want Boneys axed, YC? Fine. But, the CEO had better have his ripcord ready.


I'd probably stop shopping there all together!


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> This is GORGEOUS. Guess I'm going to have to knock people out of the way for this one too. My mom and I need a major game plan this year.
> I actually have a baby sitter for Friday night-Saturday morning for my son.
> My FIL (his "sitter") asked why and all I said was "Boneys". He immediately understood. Lol.


Weenbaby, I'm glad to hear you and your Mom are going out on the 29th, and you were lucky enough to get a sitter. I remember that haul you all brought home last year, do you plan on topping that? With all that YC has to offer this year, it's going to be tough to decide what to get.


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> This is GORGEOUS. Guess I'm going to have to knock people out of the way for this one too. My mom and I need a major game plan this year.
> I actually have a baby sitter for Friday night-Saturday morning for my son.
> My FIL (his "sitter") asked why and all I said was "Boneys". He immediately understood. Lol.


You and me both! I have to have it now that I have seen it lit up. Bet it's expensive....


----------



## Lucy08

Sintalion said:


> Hi, guys.  I'm mostly a lurker on this forums since last year, but I decided to finally suck it up and get an account.
> 
> I think I might know the site Tye mentioned, and among other things have access to the catalog. I don't know if it was already answered or not, but it appears that the Cat Lady will be 24.99. If I'm looking at the right thing, I *think* the pumpkin jar candle holder is 22.99. I have to squint a bit on my phone to read the prices, but I'm relatively certain that's what they are.
> 
> Gotta say though, all the stuff I love is online/catalog exclusives. Go figure!


Thanks for the info and welcome!!!! Wow, $24.99 for the cat lady??? She must be huge!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Finally, a better look at the Foggy Night TRIPLE tealight holder! I have to have this now!!!
> 
> View attachment 248793
> 
> 
> View attachment 248794
> 
> 
> And, let the games begin! The first Steampunk boot auction I could find:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Yankee...TCHES-BOOTS-/121729407324?hash=item1c57a3595c


I'm loving that foggy night tealight holder!! Do you have dimensions on that piece...and price? I also love the steampunk pumpkin jar holder, but the mention of "volley ball size" slammed my brakes on. I'd just have no place to put it.


----------



## DarkSecret

Hadn't planned on getting that foggy night tea light holder but seeing how kool it looks all lit up, I guess it will be in my shopping basket on the 29th. I was wondering how long it would be before the Halloween items showed up on ebay. We all have a little over two weeks to wait for our goodies. I was wondering why YC won't at least put some of the items on their website. Those raven/graveyard pieces could be a fall item. Come on YC throw us a bone!


----------



## Sintalion

Boo-urns said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! Seeing the catalog pictures makes me even more excited!


That's exactly why I broke down and made an account. You guys adore your boneys (probably way more than YC does). 

What's funny is I literally have 0 Boneys, lol. I saw them in stores before but was younger and didn't realize they were a thing until last year. And now I'll pay through the nose for nice old pieces that I discovered I want!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You didn't happen to see the price, while you were at the Deerfield store? I just hope it isn't too much. I really like this one too; there are so many decisions to make this year!


it was $22.99


----------



## sanura03

Apparently there's also a weird witch steam punk hat tart warmer thing.... So many themes smashed into one! I'm not a fan, but someone might be:









But, I DO need these in my life:

















Along with the Foggy night triple tealight holder ($29.99, youch,) the two cemetery gate pieces and I'm thinking just Telebone and the server. Maybe the piano. I feel like I'm cheating on the Boneys!


----------



## Lucy08

Oh my aching wallet!!!! Sintalion you are the cats meow!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Apparently there's also a weird witch steam punk hat tart warmer thing.... So many themes smashed into one! I'm not a fan, but someone might be:
> 
> View attachment 248810
> 
> 
> But, I DO need these in my life:
> 
> View attachment 248811
> 
> 
> View attachment 248812
> 
> 
> Along with the Foggy night triple tealight holder ($29.99, youch,) the two cemetery gate pieces and I'm thinking just Telebone and the server. Maybe the piano. I feel like I'm cheating on the Boneys!


I'm all over the raven with the books and the mirror! Woot! Woot!


----------



## DarkSecret

How in the world am I going to afford all this? There are just too many wonderful things to choose from. WOW


----------



## Spookywolf

Sintalion said:


> You're very welcome! Feel free to ask me if you guys have any questions about dimensions or whatever.  I am happy to try and help (If people want to know where they can view the catalog for themselves, all you need to do is pm me and I'll point you in the right direction; I want to be cautious but useful, lol).
> 
> If you were curious, the catalog has a postmaster deliver: Aug 31-Sept 4.
> 
> As for ebay, if anyone has questions on using that, my boyfriend runs his own website in a sort of niche market for model airplane engines and parts but also has an ebay shop set up, which he's used for years. He's quite experienced in that regard and I would happily forward your questions to him.


Sintalion, welcome to our BB thread. Thanks so much for the info on the catalog. That was a fun treat to get to see!


----------



## Spookywolf

And welcome to the other new BB thread members as well!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm all over the raven with the books and the mirror! Woot! Woot!


That might actually be my favorite piece this year. It will look so nice reflecting the flame.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Seriously, I am so excited right now! I think the accessories this year are going to be the thing for me. I love Boneys so much, but I can't buy everything. I am actually hoping now that I can get a good limo and Crazy Cat Lady. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Barbie K

I want to see the catalog. I guess it will arrive AFTER the preview party


----------



## DarkSecret

Barbie K said:


> I want to see the catalog. I guess it will arrive AFTER the preview party


Yes it looks like that! Isn't that nutty!!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Lucy08 said:


> No, not hard to find in a way. Hard to find at a reasonable price. I would love to have him, but any one selling is way overpriced!!!!
> 
> Congrats on your free Boney's!!!!


Did you happen to get the 2008 Aunt Hilda wearing the spider web dress? If so, I would definitely be interested in her, and I think we all would be interested to know what you have if you would like to share and unload them here! What better place? We are all your target audience and it would save you ebay fees!


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> It's interesting that the pumpkin candy dish is also suggested (and shown) as a jar holder - that type of versatility is nice. Very classic piece.


I love that we now know the size on it. MUCH smaller than I thought! But, it's a must have!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Seriously, I am so excited right now! I think the accessories this year are going to be the thing for me. I love Boneys so much, but I can't buy everything. I am actually hoping now that I can get a good limo and Crazy Cat Lady. *crosses fingers*


You and me both!!!! Seriously, I will be ordering more than one crazy cat lady, I am not taking any chances! But, wow is she huge!!!!


----------



## Lucy08

DarkSecret said:


> Yes it looks like that! Isn't that nutty!!


Especially knowing some of the fall stuff is already sold out!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Barbie K said:


> I want to see the catalog. I guess it will arrive AFTER the preview party


It does. EVERY year.


----------



## Spookywolf

Barbie K said:


> I want to see the catalog. I guess it will arrive AFTER the preview party


Yes, YC does everything backwards. They drive me crazy with that stuff. A catalog first would make me buy more. A catalog afterward is too late.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Boneys are on the way out, but not until every last bit of profit is squeezed out of them. I have never seen more disdain from a company, towards a product line that brings them guaranteed revenue every year. Any losses YC has suffered directly related to the Boney Bunch, can no doubt be traced back to them trying to cut corners on design and production. You want Boneys axed, YC? Fine. But, the CEO had better have his ripcord ready.


I totally agree with Pumpkin--they better be ready to lose a lot of business and profit. I don't know about you guys, but I rarely even stop in YC until this time of year... If the BB line goes kaput, I really won't have much reason to go back to YC again. In my opinion, BBW has them whooped on the quality of most of their candles and plug-ins, and the devices and decorations can be bought in many other places for much less. Go home, YC, you're drunk.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> You and me both!!!! Seriously, I will be ordering more than one crazy cat lady, I am not taking any chances! But, wow is she huge!!!!


I am too! Dear Boney Gods, please, Please, PLEASE let me be one of the lucky ones to get good pieces this year! I had enough bad luck last year for all of us!


----------



## Sintalion

Spookywolf said:


> Sintalion, welcome to our BB thread. Thanks so much for the info on the catalog. That was a fun treat to get to see!


You're welcome! It makes planning a lot easier!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Seriously, I am so excited right now! I think the accessories this year are going to be the thing for me. I love Boneys so much, but I can't buy everything. I am actually hoping now that I can get a good limo and Crazy Cat Lady. *crosses fingers*


Did you guys see them in the catalog pics? Now you just KNOW those were photo-shopped to look that good. There's no way they had BB pieces with paint that perfect. The cats on the limo were pristine, and the diamond couple too. Can you say air-brushing?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> You and me both!!!! Seriously, I will be ordering more than one crazy cat lady, I am not taking any chances! But, wow is she huge!!!!


Wow, Lucy! I just read the dimensions! Holy smokes! There is a lot of Cray Cray Cat Lady there, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Did you guys see them in the catalog pics? Now you just KNOW those were photo-shopped to look that good. There's no way they had BB pieces with paint that perfect. The cats on the limo were pristine, and the diamond couple too. Can you say air-brushing?


That's why I prayed to the Boney Gods for good pieces! I saw how nice they can be! Last year I really torked off someone upstairs, LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I totally agree with Pumpkin--they better be ready to lose a lot of business and profit. I don't know about you guys, but I rarely even stop in YC until this time of year... If the BB line goes kaput, I really won't have much reason to go back to YC again. In my opinion, BBW has them whooped on the quality of most of their candles and plug-ins, and the devices and decorations can be bought in many other places for much less. Go home, YC, you're drunk.


Yes, exactly! YC has been spending too much time with Booze Hound!!! I totally don't go in there any more either, except for Halloween. The quality of their candles has been so bad and they continue to raise prices.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Did you guys see them in the catalog pics? Now you just KNOW those were photo-shopped to look that good. There's no way they had BB pieces with paint that perfect. The cats on the limo were pristine, and the diamond couple too. Can you say air-brushing?


I think they have peices painted specifically for the catalog. Must have given that painter some glasses!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, Lucy! I just read the dimensions! Holy smokes! There is a lot of Cray Cray Cat Lady there, LOL!


Crazy how big a lot of these peices are!!!! Why, just why?????


----------



## Barbie K

Lucy08 said:


> Yes, exactly! YC has been spending too much time with Booze Hound!!! I totally don't go in there any more either, except for Halloween. *The quality of their candles has been so bad and they continue to raise prices*.


I don't think I could pay full price for one of their candles. The only time I get them is when they have those great sales and I can use a coupon. I remember when they were $19.99 and I thought that was too much.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Barbie K said:


> I don't think I could pay full price for one of their candles. The only time I get them is when they have those great sales and I can use a coupon. I remember when they were $19.99 and I thought that was too much.


Aren't they $27.99 now for a large? Or did it go up to $29.99? I just can't stomach it, for such poor throw performance.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Lucy08 said:


> Crazy how big a lot of these peices are!!!! Why, just why?????


I know! I was head over heals for the steampumpkin until I found out he is going to need his own zip code... I thought king kong baby was bad, but it looks like he brought his whole damn family, and his parents are the crazy cat lady and the bar keep!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Grrr, I can't figure out what is going on with my pm. I have deleted everything and it's still telling me I can't send messages or apparently receive them because my mailbox is full. Any help?


----------



## Lucy08

Barbie K said:


> I don't think I could pay full price for one of their candles. The only time I get them is when they have those great sales and I can use a coupon. I remember when they were $19.99 and I thought that was too much.


We used to always go in and buy candles when the buy two get two free coupon came out. Not any more! Ok,we do pop in to the SAS. But my store is so small they hardly have anything. I also refuse to buy the single wick jar candles.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Sintalion said:


> Hi, guys.  I'm mostly a lurker on this forums since last year, but I decided to finally suck it up and get an account.
> 
> I think I might know the site Tye mentioned, and among other things have access to the catalog. I don't know if it was already answered or not, but it appears that the Cat Lady will be 24.99. If I'm looking at the right thing, I *think* the pumpkin jar candle holder is 22.99. I have to squint a bit on my phone to read the prices, but I'm relatively certain that's what they are.
> 
> Gotta say though, all the stuff I love is online/catalog exclusives. Go figure!


Thanks and welcome!!


----------



## Lucy08

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Grrr, I can't figure out what is going on with my pm. I have deleted everything and it's still telling me I can't send messages or apparently receive them because my mailbox is full. Any help?


Look under general setting and make sure you have private messaging turned on! Maybe there was a glitch and it turned itself off???


----------



## Lucy08

Lucy08 said:


> Look under general setting and make sure you have private messaging turned on! Maybe there was a glitch and it turned itself off???


Also make sure you have clicked the box for receive PM from "all members"


----------



## Lucy08

Lucy08 said:


> Look under general setting and make sure you have private messaging turned on! Maybe there was a glitch and it turned itself off???


Last thing I can think to try, once you are in your inbox, scroll all the way to the bottom and hit the "empty folder". It has a little status bar that shows how many messages you have out of the Max of 1000.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Welcome to new members!

Those catalog pictures... all I could think of was the heart eyes emoji! lol  The raven with the mirror is so cool and I liked the tealight holders with the raven and pumpkin silhouettes. I honestly think I'm only getting two Boneys- Telebone and Piano- and then getting a bunch of ravens this year!!

Sorry Boneys, I won't cheat on you next year if your paint jobs start to look better.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Two and a half weeks......geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze it feels like forever haha


----------



## Barbie K

Good news for those that wanted the boots from last year! With the item numbers it should also be easier to order online (fingers crossed). Cat lady is growing on me


----------



## wickedwillingwench

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I know! I was head over heals for the steampumpkin until I found out he is going to need his own zip code... I thought king kong baby was bad, but it looks like he brought his whole damn family, and his parents are the crazy cat lady and the bar keep!


there are two steam punkins---one large but hte other about the size of a tennis ball. the steam punk top hat is also tennisball size.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CandyCornWitch said:


> Welcome to new members!
> 
> Those catalog pictures... all I could think of was the heart eyes emoji! lol  The raven with the mirror is so cool and I liked the tealight holders with the raven and pumpkin silhouettes. I honestly think I'm only getting two Boneys- Telebone and Piano- and then getting a bunch of ravens this year!!
> 
> Sorry Boneys, I won't cheat on you next year if your paint jobs start to look better.


i am so sad...i missed the catalog pics.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> i am so sad...i missed the catalog pics.


Send Sintation a PM.


----------



## Barbie K

I still do not understand YC logic. Preview party is on the 29th of August, yet back of the catalog says:
Postmaster, Please Deliver Aug 31 - Sept. 4 

Why would they not want us to preview early so that we can organize our spending dollars? I don't get the logic behind this.


----------



## DarkSecret

Sintalion said:


> You're very welcome! Feel free to ask me if you guys have any questions about dimensions or whatever.  I am happy to try and help (If people want to know where they can view the catalog for themselves, all you need to do is pm me and I'll point you in the right direction; I want to be cautious but useful, lol).
> 
> If you were curious, the catalog has a postmaster deliver: Aug 31-Sept 4.
> 
> As for ebay, if anyone has questions on using that, my boyfriend runs his own website in a sort of niche market for model airplane engines and parts but also has an ebay shop set up, which he's used for years. He's quite experienced in that regard and I would happily forward your questions to him.[/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Sintalion! It's so nice to be able to view the catalog before the release date!


----------



## sanura03

Ok, I'm thinking 
Foggy Night MTLH + Raven Mirror + 2 tarts = $47
Mustachio'd Barkeep + Raven silhouette VH + Pumpkin silhouette VH + 1 tart = $47
Telebone + Cemetery gate VH + 1 tart = $47
If we have $15 off coupons, it would be $96, $20 off would be even better at $81. *crosses fingers* 
I wanted the cemetery gate TW but I dunno if I can swing that. Maybe if it's still there on Sept 1st. And the candy bowl, but the PWP usually hang around for a while.


----------



## DarkSecret

Barbie K said:


> I still do not understand YC logic. Preview party is on the 29th of August, yet back of the catalog says:
> Postmaster, Please Deliver Aug 31 - Sept. 4
> 
> Why would they not want us to preview early so that we can organize our spending dollars? I don't get the logic behind this.


 

It isn't logical it is crazy, a lot of items may be sold out by the time we get that catalog in the mail. Makes absolutely no sense!


----------



## grim gravely

Looks like everyone is excited for crazy cat lady. I haven't seen a good picture of that piece yet but hopefully soon.
Yankee's candles are way overpriced for what you are getting, especially with the buy two get to free coupon. I am very disappointed in the Autumn in the Park candle that I purchased yesterday. The first few hours had a ok throw but after that it went downhill. I couldn't smell a thing in the small room I moved the candle into. I had the candle going all night and the scent never returned. It had became a unscented candle after the first few hours. 
I have heard that sometimes the scent of a Yankee candle returns at the halfway point but I'm not willing to waste half a candle just to enjoy it again at the halfway point. I gave the candle another chance today and had it going all afternoon and just now gave up on it. The candle is unscented and will be going back to the store. Maybe i got a dud but for the money Yankee charges for their candles this is unacceptable. If Yankee would only return to the days they actually had candles with excellent throw they would be giving another company some real competition. I guess they just don't care anymore.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Ok, I'm thinking
> Foggy Night MTLH + Raven Mirror + 2 tarts = $47
> Mustachio'd Barkeep + Raven silhouette VH + Pumpkin silhouette VH + 1 tart = $47
> Telebone + Cemetery gate VH + 1 tart = $47
> If we have $15 off coupons, it would be $96, $20 off would be even better at $81. *crosses fingers*
> I wanted the cemetery gate TW but I dunno if I can swing that. Maybe if it's still there on Sept 1st. And the candy bowl, but the PWP usually hang around for a while.


Don't forget about the candy dish, if you want one!

Edit: NM, I see you thought about that already, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Looks like everyone is excited for crazy cat lady. I haven't seen a good picture of that piece yet but hopefully soon.
> Yankee's candles are way overpriced for what you are getting, especially with the buy two get to free coupon. I am very disappointed in the Autumn in the Park candle that I purchased yesterday. The first few hours had a ok throw but after that it went downhill. I couldn't smell a thing in the small room I moved the candle into. I had the candle going all night and the scent never returned. It had became a unscented candle after the first few hours.
> I have heard that sometimes the scent of a Yankee candle returns at the halfway point but I'm not willing to waste half a candle just to enjoy it again at the halfway point. I gave the candle another chance today and had it going all afternoon and just now gave up on it. The candle is unscented and will be going back to the store. Maybe i got a dud but for the money Yankee charges for their candles this is unacceptable. If Yankee would only return to the days they actually had candles with excellent throw they would be giving another company some real competition. I guess they just don't care anymore.


Autumn in the Park is AWESOME in the MeltCup. My new favorite over Apple Pumpkin.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Autumn in the Park is AWESOME in the MeltCup. My new favorite over Apple Pumpkin.


The first few hours were great. I really enjoyed the scent and will get a few tarts. The candle...no way.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

sanura03 said:


> Ok, I'm thinking
> Foggy Night MTLH + Raven Mirror + 2 tarts = $47
> Mustachio'd Barkeep + Raven silhouette VH + Pumpkin silhouette VH + 1 tart = $47
> Telebone + Cemetery gate VH + 1 tart = $47
> If we have $15 off coupons, it would be $96, $20 off would be even better at $81. *crosses fingers*
> I wanted the cemetery gate TW but I dunno if I can swing that. Maybe if it's still there on Sept 1st. And the candy bowl, but the PWP usually hang around for a while.


I am having a hard time making the numbers work clean. I am going to have to prioritize, by what I think will sell out, and go from there. I don't think I am going to be able to get all of my wants this year. At least not on preview day, that is.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

We might as well start to get people's thoughts here. It is obvious what happens with online exclusive Boneys. They all sell out, at least the first time around. And, with the preview later this year, we don't know when or if there will be a restock. What do you think about the accessories? Any ideas of what you think will be hot? Do you think the boot will be as popular as last year's? What about the Steam Punkin accessories?


----------



## Hallow Girl

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Did you happen to get the 2008 Aunt Hilda wearing the spider web dress? If so, I would definitely be interested in her, and I think we all would be interested to know what you have if you would like to share and unload them here! What better place? We are all your target audience and it would save you ebay fees!


No I don't have her. I will post a group picture tomorrow. Where should I post them? In the thread to sell?


----------



## Spookywolf

Holy Crapola, some of these pieces are HUGE this year. I had to go get my tape measure so I could actually visualize how big these are. Skully's taproom is 10.75 tall...yikes! That's a big bartender. Crazy cat lady is almost up there at 9.25" Why are they making these so dang big!


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> We might as well start to get people's thoughts here. It is obvious what happens with online exclusive Boneys. They all sell out, at least the first time around. And, with the preview later this year, we don't know when or if there will be a restock. What do you think about the accessories? Any ideas of what you think will be hot? Do you think the boot will be as popular as last year's? What about the Steam Punkin accessories?


Honestly, I think you are right, the online exclusives will sell out first. I also think that steam punk boot will go quickly, it has a cute little pumpkin on it. I don't think there will be many restocks either. So try to buy what you truly like, and anticipate what may go quickly.


----------



## Mourning Glory

WickedChick said:


> No I don't have her. I will post a group picture tomorrow. Where should I post them? In the thread to sell?


If you do post them on the thread to sell, please include a link here.


----------



## SalemWitch

Does anyone see the cat/bat jar shade? Or am I just missing the shade?


----------



## DarkSecret

SalemWitch said:


> Does anyone see the cat/bat jar shade? Or am I just missing the shade?


I didn't see it either.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SalemWitch said:


> Does anyone see the cat/bat jar shade? Or am I just missing the shade?


I didn't see it either. But, the Sophia warmer wasn't there either. YC has so much this year, I guess they decided to leave those out.


----------



## Spookywolf

Did anybody else read the bullet points YC suggested from that link? I skimmed through it and watched the two suggested videos of what YC is looking for in future suggested ad campaigns (one of which I'd seen before.) That plus the comment about "moving away from household ornaments like Boney Bunch" really gives me pause as to what direction the new CEO wants to go in. And I'm not sure I'll be going along for the ride. Maybe it was just the way I interpreted what I saw, watched and read from that link, but I got the impression of a rather snobby woman who thought Boney Bunch collectibles were beneath her and not nice enough for her home. I don't know YC. It seems terribly foolish to me to scoff at a guaranteed winner that's nicely padding your pockets right now. And to be so arrogant as to gamble it all on going all posh and upper crust and ditch what garnered all your popularity in the first place seems insane to me. I'm not against sophisticated decor, not at all. But we're talking the Halloween season after all. The Boneys were one of those rare inspirations that took off like wildfire in popularity and they're still drawing in the crowds. I don't get their sudden disdain for a money maker. It seems like retail suicide to me.


----------



## Spookywolf

There is a steampunk tart warmer in the catalog pics (can't figure out how to copy it into the thread) that looks like a witch's hat and I'm drooling all over it. I wants it precious, I WANTS it!


----------



## Spookywolf

Does anybody else wish they could scratch and sniff the pics we're seeing for the new black magic candle? I swear I almost reached out and tried to scratch my monitor screen, LOL!


----------



## SalemWitch

Spookywolf said:


> That plus the comment about "moving away from household ornaments like Boney Bunch" really gives me pause as to what direction the new CEO wants to go in. And I'm not sure I'll be going along for the ride. Maybe it was just the way I interpreted what I saw, watched and read from that link, but I got the impression of a rather snobby woman who thought Boney Bunch collectibles were beneath her and not nice enough for her home. I don't know YC. It seems terribly foolish to me to scoff at a guaranteed winner that's nicely padding your pockets right now. And to be so arrogant as to gamble it all on going all posh and upper crust and ditch what garnered all your popularity in the first place seems insane to me. I'm not against sophisticated decor, not at all. But we're talking the Halloween season after all. The Boneys were one of those rare inspirations that took off like wildfire in popularity and they're still drawing in the crowds. I don't get their sudden disdain for a money maker. It seems like retail suicide to me.


Why not make nicer BB? That have excellent paint jobs?


----------



## Spookywolf

And do I want the cool orange and black jar shade with the haunted house, spooky trees, bats, and cemetery, or do I want the purple shade with the witch silhouette on it?? Argh! Decisions, decisions. I'm having so much fun looking at these pics! Thanks again Sintalion for sharing.  This is a rare treat to get to see the line up first so I can decide. I'm already spending more money than I'd planned. See what getting a catalog first can do!


----------



## weenbaby

I know people who melt down the candles and pour them into silicone molds to make tarts. Apparently it makes the throw better when in tart form.


----------



## Lucy08

spookywolf said:


> does anybody else wish they could scratch and sniff the pics we're seeing for the new black magic candle? I swear i almost reached out and tried to scratch my monitor screen, lol! :d


yes!!!!!!!


----------



## grim gravely

weenbaby said:


> I know people who melt down the candles and pour them into silicone molds to make tarts. Apparently it makes the throw better when in tart form.


I might have to do that with a few candles I'm burning right now...all from Yankee Candle.


----------



## whynotgrl666

I can't find anything at all on Yankee candle website about their fall or Halloween items . where are you all seeing these ? I'm missing something...lol


----------



## weenbaby

grim gravely said:


> I might have to do that with a few candles I'm burning right now...all from Yankee Candle.


I've seen them do it with Yankee and BBW.


----------



## grim gravely

I looked at the catalog and there are a few things that I'm still excited for and things that I can cross off my list. There are five boney bunch pieces that are must have pieces. The rest of the boney bunches offered this year I can wait on until after the preview party. 
The spooky gates hanging tart warmer was one of my must haves this year and I'm bumping it down to a maybe. Looking at the catalog, this pieces looks fall and reminds me of the front door hanging tart warmer...not very Halloween. It's a very nice pieces but I usually go for the Halloween items. I will have to see it in store and see if my mind changes. 
I love the jack-o-lantern tea light holder but not for $12.99. I can easily make those similar with glasses from the dollar store. Again...I'll have to see them in store to decide. 
I'm not a fan of the design of the new Halloween candles (witches brew & candy corn) Don't they usually have a third Halloween candle...Ghostly Treats, Cider Web, Pumpkin Patch??? They brought back Trick Or Treat but that's a swirl candle and doesn't count. There's a trio candle with Ghostly Treats but no sign of that candle this year.
I'm not a fan of the Illuminations themed silhouettes items this year but glad they finally released a new haunted house. I'm just not crazy about the design. 
I love the steampunk items but not sure about the boots. I don't have room for a new theme but I'm sure I'll have to get them when I see them.


----------



## Spookywolf

whynotgrl666 said:


> I can't find anything at all on Yankee candle website about their fall or Halloween items . where are you all seeing these ? I'm missing something...lol


Hello whynotgrl666! I sent you a PM. I had logged off last night and missed your question. I hate being in the eastern time zone and having to go to bed before everybody else on here. My work life is seriously impeding my Yankee Candle browsing, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I looked at the catalog and there are a few things that I'm still excited for and things that I can cross off my list. There are five boney bunch pieces that are must have pieces. The rest of the boney bunches offered this year I can wait on until after the preview party.
> The spooky gates hanging tart warmer was one of my must haves this year and I'm bumping it down to a maybe. Looking at the catalog, this pieces looks fall and reminds me of the front door hanging tart warmer...not very Halloween. It's a very nice pieces but I usually go for the Halloween items. I will have to see it in store and see if my mind changes.
> I love the jack-o-lantern tea light holder but not for $12.99. I can easily make those similar with glasses from the dollar store. Again...I'll have to see them in store to decide.
> I'm not a fan of the design of the new Halloween candles (witches brew & candy corn) Don't they usually have a third Halloween candle...Ghostly Treats, Cider Web, Pumpkin Patch??? They brought back Trick Or Treat but that's a swirl candle and doesn't count. There's a trio candle with Ghostly Treats but no sign of that candle this year.
> I'm not a fan of the Illuminations themed silhouettes items this year but glad they finally released a new haunted house. I'm just not crazy about the design.
> I love the steampunk items but not sure about the boots. I don't have room for a new theme but I'm sure I'll have to get them when I see them.


What boney pieces will you be going for Grim? I'm still working on my list. With the addition of the new Halloween items, I'm definitely changing some things.


----------



## Lucy08

I think I am only going for Crazy Cat lady online. Then in stores, Telebone, the candy dish, and the awesome Foggy Night tea light holder. Not much else speaks to me. But, that can all change once I see things in person!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I think I am only going for Crazy Cat lady online. Then in stores, Telebone, the candy dish, and the awesome Foggy Night tea light holder. Not much else speaks to me. But, that can all change once I see things in person!


I'm with you Lucy! Crazy Cat Lady is my must have piece, and I will be ordering multiples. I want to see a few in store, and depending on money and what they look like, I might be getting Deadly Diva, the Limo, Telebone, & Diamonds Are A Ghoul's Best Friend. 

I am going to try and get the "volleyball" Steam Punkin and a boot. I need that pumpkin; the boot I want to see in person. 

And, I love the raven with the books and mirror! I need to see if that is online only, or available in store!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I'm cheating terribly at work today, but I just couldn't resist creeping back on here for another peek at the new items!  I think I'm falling in love with that new Steam Punk tart warmer that looks like a witch's hat. Did you guys see that? Awesomeness!! And I'm now eyeballing that boot because it would go with it so nicely. Good Lord, where am I going to put these things?  My Boney list so far is: Telebone & Piano Man for sure. Diamonds couple and Boos Brothers I need to see in person, so I'm calling those maybe's. Really on the fence with the doghouse, but because it is so big I'm probably going to pass. I want to see the Cemetery Gates (Edgar Allen Poe) style pieces, but I might go for either the tart warmer or votive holder (can't remember now which is which) but I love the ravens on them. And I love the foggy nights tealight holder, but am calling that a maybe until I can see it in person. It's so hard to edit this down because they have so many wonderful new pieces this year!


----------



## GoodWitch17

Hi, im new to the forum. This is my second year lurking and decided to join after everyone here was enjoying the new catalog. I just wanted to tell you that I love my boneys and I enjoy reading all of your posts. Is the first thing I do and the last thing I do before I go to bed .


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am definitely interested in the steampunk hat, too! still pondering other pieces


----------



## Spookywolf

GoodWitch17 said:


> Hi, im new to the forum. This is my second year lurking and decided to join after everyone here was enjoying the new catalog. I just wanted to tell you that I love my boneys and I enjoy reading all of your posts. Is the first thing I do and the last thing I do before I go to bed .


Welcome GoodWitch17! Always nice to get new faces here on the thread. There are so many great new things this year, so exciting! Can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## Hellno Kitty

Hello, this is my first time posting this year and I am so excited about the new stuff. I think I like the Halloween accessories better than the Boneys this year! Although I do love the Boneys I only want 3 or 4 this year but that will probably change when I see them Where is the catalog?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ha ha...i love your screen name, Hellno Kitty! welcome to the forums...and welcome to Goodwitch, too! We're glad to have you suffering for boneys with us!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i didn't realize that the bat lantern was an actual YC product...i might like a couple of those if i can get them at a reasonable price.


----------



## kantosad

I went to Yankee today and asked about the catalog. They don't have them yet. He said they usually have them by now but still got the fall one in last week. BOO!!! I did manage to get the witch hat jar topper from last year at Hallmark but they didn't have the boots yet.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> What boney pieces will you be going for Grim? I'm still working on my list. With the addition of the new Halloween items, I'm definitely changing some things.


Right now these are on my must have list. I also believe some of these will be very popular pieces. 
Crazy Cat Lady - I did think I was going to like this piece but it has become one of my favorites and I think it will sell out fast.
Telebone - Another piece I didn't expect to love but something about this piece, I like it a lot. I also believe that once the Dr. Who fans are tipped off that this is coming out, this may fly off the shelves. I'm going to reach for this piece first at the store.
Piano Bar Tipper - I liked this piece ever since I first saw the picture. This reminds me of the older boney bunches. Not sure if it will be a big seller but I'm not taking any chances leaving it behind.
Deadly Diva - Ugh, it kills me to like this piece even though I'm bored of the theme. This is another version of last years drop dead gorgeous. I don't think we needed another "Diva" type boney but I'll get her and find a home for her next to piano man. I don't think this piece will sell out and might be sitting on the shelves even after they are marked down. 
Candy Dish - I'm excited to get this. I've noticed it's $10 with a $35 purchase so good luck trying to use a coupon to maximize your savings. 

The other boney bunches are maybe pieces that I will have to see to decide. I can't believe how expensive the electric chair boney is.


----------



## Hellno Kitty

Is there a link to the catalog on here?


----------



## GoodWitch17

Hi, I have been trying to get the catalog but link says page not found. I have a login and password but can not find assets tab at the bottom. And, at top says page not found. Someone please tell me what Im doing wrong.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Hi & welcome newcomers! Be sure to check out the rest of the Forum for all kinds of Halloween goodness  

Not sure if this is what you mean, but this is the catalog request link that is listed in the row of links at the top of the YC Home Page.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

WickedChick said:


> No I don't have her. I will post a group picture tomorrow. Where should I post them? In the thread to sell?


Hey Wicked Chick, you can make a thread for them in the "For Sale, Individuals" section. Be sure to post pictures and prices!


----------



## Mm87

Has anyone had luck the last few days ordering over the phone from Williamsburg? I live in Massachusetts and went to the deerfield store today. Boneys were put away and when I asked a few people they completely denied they were ever out to begin with.


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Has anyone else noticed that there are 5 pieces listed as Online & Catalog Exclusives in the catalog? The Crazy Cat Lady, the Bonesy Doghouse, the Last Tango Wedding Couple, the Electric Chair, and Slaying Alive all have that notation next to them. I thought there were only 3 online exclusives?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Sister_Grimm said:


> Has anyone else noticed that there are 5 pieces listed as Online & Catalog Exclusives in the catalog? The Crazy Cat Lady, the Bonesy Doghouse, the Last Tango Wedding Couple, the Electric Chair, and Slaying Alive all have that notation next to them. I thought there were only 3 online exclusives?


I noticed that too! That means there won't be so many Boneys in store.

I just made my list and there are only two Boneys I want and then a lot of the other pieces like the orange haunted house jar candle holder, the crow and witch silhouette votive holder, the crow with the mirror, and the gate votive holder. I think I'm going to get all of the ones that I have to have online so I can get the storage boxes with them, then go to the party to see the rest.


----------



## grim gravely

CandyCornWitch said:


> I noticed that too! That means there won't be so many Boneys in store.
> 
> I just made my list and there are only two Boneys I want and then a lot of the other pieces like the orange haunted house jar candle holder, the crow and witch silhouette votive holder, the crow with the mirror, and the gate votive holder. I think I'm going to get all of the ones that I have to have online so I can get the storage boxes with them, then go to the party to see the rest.


The boxes are great to have but you have to be careful with the Styrofoam. They use the cheapest Styrofoam that tends to break when taking your boney bunches out of the boxes. Am I the only one who tapes the Styrofoam back together after it breaks? LOL


----------



## CandyCornWitch

grim gravely said:


> The boxes are great to have but you have to be careful with the Styrofoam. They use the cheapest Styrofoam that tends to break when taking your boney bunches out of the boxes. Am I the only one who tapes the Styrofoam back together after it breaks? LOL


No, you're not!! I do too!! It flakes like crazy all over the place lol. But at least it makes the perfect Boney silhouette in there to store them. Otherwise I have no idea what else to do aside from bubble wrap and putting them in storage bins.


----------



## Madjoodie

Sister_Grimm said:


> Has anyone else noticed that there are 5 pieces listed as Online & Catalog Exclusives in the catalog? The Crazy Cat Lady, the Bonesy Doghouse, the Last Tango Wedding Couple, the Electric Chair, and Slaying Alive all have that notation next to them. I thought there were only 3 online exclusives?


Nice catch! I was surprised to see that for the wedding couple, but totally missed it on Slaying Alive. Perhaps the paint jobs are so bad on them, YC figures they will only sell if no one can see them first?!? 

It is interesting how many of us have much shorter lists of expected Boney purchases this year. I have almost the entire collection, and yet this year have a bunch on my "no" list (am I the only one not feeling crazy cat lady?) and a whole lot of maybes that I'm hoping make it to semi annual sale time (but won't be crushed if they don't). The older Boneys are just so much better (what they sold for at the time, quality, size, etc.) than even my favorite pieces for this year.


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> Nice catch! I was surprised to see that for the wedding couple, but totally missed it on Slaying Alive. Perhaps the paint jobs are so bad on them, YC figures they will only sell if no one can see them first?!?
> 
> It is interesting how many of us have much shorter lists of expected Boney purchases this year. I have almost the entire collection, and yet this year have a bunch on my "no" list (am I the only one not feeling crazy cat lady?) and a whole lot of maybes that I'm hoping make it to semi annual sale time (but won't be crushed if they don't). The older Boneys are just so much better (what they sold for at the time, price, size, etc.) than even my favorite pieces for this year.


I don't love crazy cat lady but I do like it for a few reasons. This is one of the only pieces that they kept simple with the base this year. It does not have writing on it and it's a female boney bunch that isn't trying to be a diva. In a way, it kind of looks like bone white on her "off" day. She will display nice with the boney pets.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mm87 said:


> Has anyone had luck the last few days ordering over the phone from Williamsburg? I live in Massachusetts and went to the deerfield store today. Boneys were put away and when I asked a few people they completely denied they were ever out to begin with.


DAMNABLE LIARS!!! lol. I was there...i have proofs!!! 

If that's the case, how do i have 6 2015 Boneys in my dining room? Plus the steampunkins. Gor..I hate fibbers!


----------



## Lucy08

I got some interesting info at the UC outlet store today. The manager told me she can't set her Halloween up until the 29th and has very little this year. Also, after Boney's have been on the stores 30 days, she will be getting any of their stuff that doesn't sell. I don't think she meant it would all come to her, but any major overstock. Oh, and it will be immediately 50% off. How crazy is that?????


----------



## SalemWitch

Lucy08 said:


> I got some interesting info at the UC outlet store today. The manager told me she can't set her Halloween up until the 29th and has very little this year. Also, after Boney's have been on the stores 30 days, she will be getting any of their stuff that doesn't sell. I don't think she meant it would all come to her, but any major overstock. Oh, and it will be immediately 50% off. How crazy is that?????


Sounds like the beginning of the end for Boneys.


----------



## Mm87

wickedwillingwench said:


> DAMNABLE LIARS!!! lol. I was there...i have proofs!!!
> 
> If that's the case, how do i have 6 2015 Boneys in my dining room? Plus the steampunkins. Gor..I hate fibbers!


Thank you! I had heard they were put away before I went but it's only an hour away and I wanted to pick up a gift anyway. I just couldn't make it there before today. I really couldn't believe someone lying to my face about them having been out.
I just saw on here a few days ago people had luck ordering over the phone from the Williamsburg store and didn't know if anyone has tried more recently.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i guess they want to shove Xmas down the public's unsuspecting throats. i mean if not for the boneys, i would only buy YC for xmas gifts for others.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

It seems the more I look at the catalog pictures, the more I'm not loving this year's Boneys. There are a couple must-haves, but the rest are starting to look too strange to me (even for Boneys!)  for example, the limo driver looks like he is wearing bad lip liner and Bonesy's legs in both dog pieces seem really odd to me. Maybe I'm staring at them too much! Lol!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> The boxes are great to have but you have to be careful with the Styrofoam. They use the cheapest Styrofoam that tends to break when taking your boney bunches out of the boxes. Am I the only one who tapes the Styrofoam back together after it breaks? LOL


Count me in the styrofoam patching crowd! 



CandyCornWitch said:


> I noticed that too! That means there won't be so many Boneys in store.
> 
> I just made my list and there are only two Boneys I want and then a lot of the other pieces like the orange haunted house jar candle holder, the crow and witch silhouette votive holder, the crow with the mirror, and the gate votive holder. I think I'm going to get all of the ones that I have to have online so I can get the storage boxes with them, then go to the party to see the rest.


Oh I completely missed that haunted house jar holder hiding in the back! That's really nice and will look awesome lit up. I love any of the candle holders that have a nice glow effect at night.


----------



## Lucy08

Putting up the Halloween displays early at Deerfiled feels intentional to me, no way was it a mistake. I think they thought we wouldn't notice and they could quietly go about their business. I also think they forgot about a thing called the internet.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am sorta wondering if they were using it as a marketing gauge...


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)

New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?

Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?

New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )

Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )

Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


----------



## Spookywolf

Poe-ka-dot said:


> It seems the more I look at the catalog pictures, the more I'm not loving this year's Boneys. There are a couple must-haves, but the rest are starting to look too strange to me (even for Boneys!)  for example, the limo driver looks like he is wearing bad lip liner and Bonesy's legs in both dog pieces seem really odd to me. Maybe I'm staring at them too much! Lol!


I noticed this on Booze Hound. It's like his legs are just stuck on the front instead of looking like they're connected to his body. Maybe he's supposed to be sitting on the barrel behind him and that's why they look odd? This is why I love having good pics in hand. You can really have time to look at them and decide what you want.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


Boots - meh all the way around for me. I think I was the only one who didn't buy them last year.
Candy dish - oh yes yes yes
Mansion - pass, was never into any of them. The new one is super cute, but I don't like how exposed the back is.
Steam Punk - cute but not my thing! 
Fave Boney - cat lady and Telebone tied! Can't make me choose!


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh and I just have to throw this out there. Mrs. Frankenstein, you may not know this, but your comment about last year's boots will forever be stuck in my head whenever I look at them now. 

"I want to......wear them."


----------



## Spookywolf

Snacks Lucy???


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


no candy dish for me...i already have 2 boney candy dishes...enuff is enuff.

Love the steampunk.

top 2015 boney for me is either Boney Joel or the Telebone.

No boots and no mansions.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


New Boots only because they are steampunk. I personally think they look messy though.

Candy dish is a yes only if they let me add it to my total before taking off the coupon. Last year it had to added over the $45, at least that's how they did it at my store. It wasn't coupon deductible. lol

New mansion...Not for me. I don't like the Illuminations style of the mansion this year. Maybe if it wasn't so expensive but this seems to be the route Yankee Candle is taking Halloween. 

Steam Punk...Yes yes yes!!! LOL

Top favorite Boney this year...This is a hard one because I'm not in love with any one them like past years. I would have to say piano guy because it still has the old boney bunch feeling to it.


----------



## grim gravely

Look at what I found tonight. Looks like two very popular old scents are making a comeback this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

Eureka!! Finally figured out how to do this. Here's the steam punk witch hat tart warmer for those that didn't get to see it yet.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Look at what I found tonight. Looks like two very popular old scents are making a comeback this year.


Boo-nilla!!! Yay!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Eureka!! Finally figured out how to do this. Here's the steam punk witch hat tart warmer for those that didn't get to see it yet.
> 
> View attachment 248935


That is going to look nice with the steam punk items.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

The steampunk stuff is a nice, new addition this year. Something different.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## 31salem13

Poe-ka-dot said:


> It seems the more I look at the catalog pictures, the more I'm not loving this year's Boneys. There are a couple must-haves, but the rest are starting to look too strange to me (even for Boneys!)  for example, the limo driver looks like he is wearing bad lip liner and Bonesy's legs in both dog pieces seem really odd to me. Maybe I'm staring at them too much! Lol!


Same thing for me. Every time I look, my list shrinks. I am not a fan of either Bonesy pieces at all.


----------



## SalemWitch

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


I like the old boots better. But did not buy last year, and will not buy this year. 

Candy dish? Yes I will get if YC offers this online. 

New Mansion? I do not like the style of the new mansion. The Monster-like guy reminds me of Gru from Despicable Me. Pass. 

Steam Punk? Pass. 

Favorite 2015 Boney? I don't know, I will need to browse the Boneys more. I won't be buying more than one or two total. I like the old style BB, not ginormous BB.


----------



## 31salem13

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


I like the boots from last year, if referring to the single boot this year...it just irks me that it's just one boot.
Yes, to the candy dish...that is my must have. I have a candy dish addiction.
I don't own any of the mansions, but this years version is such a different style that it's hard for me to compare. I like them both for different reasons.
Steam punk is not for me (except that witch's hat...love it), but my daughter is into that so I may pick up a few pieces and give them to her at Christmas. (She always gets a few Halloween things then).
My favorite Boney of this year is a toss up between Diamonds are a Ghouls Best Friend and Boney Joel. My daughter(15yrs) says she needs the Crazy Cat lady for her collection, and my 6 yr old son likes the car (he has his own collection as well, mostly vehicles)


----------



## kantosad

To answer Spookywolf's questions... I like the old boots better and I believe i am buying those this year. I plan on getting the candy dish too. I like the mansion but I am passing it. I am not into the steampunk. I actually am not loving the Boney Bunch this year . I like the cat lady best. I am liking the raven stuff. I may pick up some of it.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Snacks Lucy???


I was having snacks, it was interfering with my typing/spelling/grammar.


----------



## amuck amuck

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


No boots for me not into any of the steam punk. The pumpkins remind me of an old Wizard of Oz cartoon I saw.
Not getting the candy dish. Have enough pumpkins. If YC was bringing back an old item would have preferred an actual bony.
Like the new house but too expensive for what it is. A flat piece of metal. But that is good in that it won't take up the space.
Getting the cat lady because I have several cats and that is what my kids call me. Will get the electric chair because it is the only somewhat spooky figure in the bunch and go with my grim reaper piece.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I was having snacks, it was interfering with my typing/spelling/grammar.


Ahhh... I was picturing a mad run for burning popcorn in the microwave, LOL!


----------



## Barbie K

I have the old boots and love them. I like the look of the new boot but it bothers me that there is only 1 (maybe it's a one legged witch)
Not a fan of the candy dish, I already own one that I love.
I have a BB mansion from a few years back and don't have room for another one. I do like the look of this years though.
The steam punk pumpkin is calling my name but someone mentioned it was big so that may be a deal breaker.
Top favorite boney: dog house - which I am hoping to get soon in the mail.


----------



## Spookywolf

Good answers everyone. Enjoying hearing everyone's thoughts on the new line. In reference to the new mansion...that monster guy in the door kept ringing a bell (and NO not the doorbell, arh, arh, arh! ) and SalemWitch hit on it exactly - he's the guy from Despicable Me! I knew he looked familiar!  I do think that will look amazing lit up (I'm all about the glowy things) but my budget says no for the price tag of $50. Still cute though. And I'm going for a yes on the witch hat, but thinking no on the boot. I have last year's boots (won by a fluke lottery in my store last year) and realized I would then own 3 boots which is not just a mismatched set but just odd.


----------



## Spookywolf

Barbie K said:


> I have the old boots and love them. I like the look of the new boot but it bothers me that there is only 1 (maybe it's a one legged witch)
> Not a fan of the candy dish, I already own one that I love.
> I have a BB mansion from a few years back and don't have room for another one. I do like the look of this years though.
> The steam punk pumpkin is calling my name but someone mentioned it was big so that may be a deal breaker.
> Top favorite boney: dog house - which I am hoping to get soon in the mail.


Can't wait to hear your review of the doghouse when you get it. And please post some pics on here.


----------



## Madjoodie

grim gravely said:


> I don't love crazy cat lady but I do like it for a few reasons. This is one of the only pieces that they kept simple with the base this year. It does not have writing on it and it's a female boney bunch that isn't trying to be a diva. In a way, it kind of looks like bone white on her "off" day. She will display nice with the boney pets.


And this is how in past years I ended up buying them all. I get caught up in everyone's good points, ideas and excitement, and just can't say no.  

I'm pretty sure Spookywolf's love of the Boney bird plane talked me right into buying that one last year (which was a good thing). Now I'm pretty sure I'll end up with that Steam Punkin witch hat tart warmer too (thanks SW)!


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> And this is how in past years I ended up buying them all. I get caught up in everyone's good points, ideas and excitement, and just can't say no.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Spookywolf's love of the Boney bird plane talked me right into buying that one last year (which was a good thing). Now I'm pretty sure I'll end up with that Steam Punkin witch hat tart warmer too (thanks SW)!


Good thing she's only avilable online then. If you can't see it, it doesn't exist...right?


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


Yay, fun questions!

Boots: I got sucked into the rush last year, and got them. And I got a lot of compliments on them. I may need to go and hide now, but I just don't really love them. Certainly not enough to get another one (and the whole literally one shoe thing is weird to me).

Candy dish: I'm sure I'll get it, although I need another Boney candy dish like I need a hole in the head. Is there really no other Boney type serving accessory we could get (a plate, a spoonrest, anything)?!?

New mansion: Is a pass for me, more because of space (I have one of the old ones) and funds (HomeGoods is my new kryptonite). Would I trade my old mansion for the new one? Probably yes, in part because I'm getting bored with the old one. But the exposed back to the new mansion would likely bug me after time. 

Steam punk: I got the Bed Bath & Beyond steam punk YC piece last year. Again, folks here were really digging it. But I don't love it enough to get all of the rest of the collection (esp. if volleyball sized). Although I am jumping on SW's bandwagon re the witch hat tart warmer (more to add something unique to my witch collection than because it is steam punk, if that makes any sense).

Fav 2015 Boney: I reserve all rights to change this once I see them. But I'll join in the others going with Boney Joel. I'm a huge Billy fan, and love the older time feel to this (and it looks like a reasonably sized piece...what a novel idea)!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


Okay, I'm late, LOL, but here goes:

Old boots are better. They are more classic, and they are A PAIR, LOL. 

Candy dish, if the price can be deducted from the $45 coupon total, as GG mentioned previously.

None of the mansions have worked for me, except the one with the tower (what year was that???).

love, Love, LOVE steampunk. The Steam Punkin Jar Holder is my 2nd must have piece out of the entire Halloween lineup. 

Crazy Cat Lady; dear Lord, please don't let her be a disappointment like DDG was last year.


----------



## Madjoodie

grim gravely said:


> Good thing she's only avilable online then. If you can't see it, it doesn't exist...right?


You'd think so, but that didn't work last year when I ended up with that online exclusive Boney in bed piece (wake the dead was it?). If I knew what the paint job on that puppy would look like, I definitely would have passed (looked like my Boney rubbed his eyes and smeared eyeliner everywhere). But I panicked when the piece sold out (the first or second or third time....gotta love that in stock, out of stock game).


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


Thanks for asking these questions! I love reading everyone's thoughts. 

Boots: Old boots! I love the style of the old boots. I also find it kind of strange that there's only one boot for the steampunk ones.

Candy dish: Yes! The pumpkin has an old Boney Bunch feel to it and I love it. It's simple and classic and doesn't have weird legged dogs around it or horns or whatever else BB pumpkins feature these days.

New mansion: Love it!! I love the silhouette items they have this year. Gru or no Gru, I think they're fun and remind me of classic Halloween themes.

Steam punk: At first I thought I loved them, but now I'm not so sure. They didn't even make my list this year. I'll look at them in person.

Favorite 2015 Boney: I think it's Boney Joel. I agree that he's reminiscent of the old Boneys and I like the details on his piano. It kind of reminds me of the organ BB and I like that you put tapers in the top.


----------



## grim gravely

CandyCornWitch said:


> Thanks for asking these questions! I love reading everyone's thoughts.
> 
> Boots: Old boots! I love the style of the old boots. I also find it kind of strange that there's only one boot for the steampunk ones.
> 
> Candy dish: Yes! The pumpkin has an old Boney Bunch feel to it and I love it. It's simple and classic and doesn't have weird legged dogs around it or horns or whatever else BB pumpkins feature these days.
> 
> New mansion: Love it!! I love the silhouette items they have this year. Gru or no Gru, I think they're fun and remind me of classic Halloween themes.
> 
> Steam punk: At first I thought I loved them, but now I'm not so sure. They didn't even make my list this year. I'll look at them in person.
> 
> Favorite 2015 Boney: I think it's Boney Joel. I agree that he's reminiscent of the old Boneys and I like the details on his piano. It kind of reminds me of the organ BB and I like that you put tapers in the top.


Looks like they didn't plant many pumpkins in the old boney farm this year. The pumpkin with the doghouse is the result of experimenting gone bad.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

grim gravely said:


> Looks like they didn't plant many pumpkins in the old boney farm this year. The pumpkin with the doghouse is the result of experimenting gone bad.


Ohh the Boney farm pieces!! I miss those- am I the only one? I know we've poked a lot of fun at the headless farmer in the past but they were fun lol. I don't know what Bonesy does in his doghouse but maybe that's where that bad pumpkin experiment happened!


----------



## grim gravely

CandyCornWitch said:


> Ohh the Boney farm pieces!! I miss those- am I the only one? I know we've poked a lot of fun at the headless farmer in the past but they were fun lol. I don't know what Bonesy does in his doghouse but maybe that's where that bad pumpkin experiment happened!


Yes, I miss the boney farm pieces...headless farmer and all. Those were the good old days of the boney bunches. Looks like the pumpkin wagon farmer took one look at this years pieces and said "no way" and turned around. lol


----------



## Barbie K

I was surprised by a YC box when I got home from work! Will have to figure out how to post pictures on here. I will give it a shot and if I get stuck will come back and ask for help. Bad news, the dogs toes are broken =(
I will keep it though. Can't give a dog away because of a broken toe, right? =)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornWitch said:


> Thanks for asking these questions! I love reading everyone's thoughts.
> 
> Boots: Old boots! I love the style of the old boots. I also find it kind of strange that there's only one boot for the steampunk ones.
> 
> Candy dish: Yes! The pumpkin has an old Boney Bunch feel to it and I love it. It's simple and classic and doesn't have weird legged dogs around it or horns or whatever else BB pumpkins feature these days.
> 
> New mansion: Love it!! I love the silhouette items they have this year. Gru or no Gru, I think they're fun and remind me of classic Halloween themes.
> 
> Steam punk: At first I thought I loved them, but now I'm not so sure. They didn't even make my list this year. I'll look at them in person.
> 
> Favorite 2015 Boney: I think it's Boney Joel. I agree that he's reminiscent of the old Boneys and I like the details on his piano. It kind of reminds me of the organ BB and I like that you put tapers in the top.


I read your answers, CCW, and I just wanted to make sure you knew that the steampunk pieces are online exclusives. You can only see them in person if you buy them online, know someone who did, or go to one of the flagship stores.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Barbie K said:


> I was surprised by a YC box when I got home from work! Will have to figure out how to post pictures on here. I will give it a shot and if I get stuck will come back and ask for help. Bad news, the dogs toes are broken =(
> I will keep it though. Can't give a dog away because of a broken toe, right? =)


Barbie K., call the store back and tell them. I received something from YC broken recently, and they did not give me a problem in exchanging it. Since the item was sold out (a jar holder; not Twilight Sillouhettes, LOL), they let me get a different one that cost more, and told me not to worry about it! They might not even make you worry about returning the broken one.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I read your answers, CCW, and I just wanted to make sure you knew that the steampunk pieces are online exclusives. You can only see them in person if you buy them online, know someone who did, or go to one of the flagship stores.


The steam punk pieces are online only.  Looks like I'm going to check those off my list. I'm not that crazy about them to place a online order. Why so many online pieces this year???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> The steam punk pieces are online only.  Looks like I'm going to check those off my list. I'm not that crazy about them to place a online order. Why so many online pieces this year???


We know why, LOL! Quality Control, anyone?


----------



## Barbie K

I think I have it figured out, sort of but it wants to put the pictures sideways and it won't let me add more than one at a time. I am trying it from my iPad. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Barbie K., call the store back and tell them. I received something from YC broken recently, and they did not give me a problem in exchanging it. Since the item was sold out (a jar holder; not Twilight Sillouhettes, LOL), they let me get a different one that cost more, and told me not to worry about it! They might not even make you worry about returning the broken one.


Good luck if you decide to call customer service about the broken piece. If you go that route, they will make you ship back the broken boney and make you wait until the return is received to ship out another. Hopefully the store is different and ships you a new boney without making you go through the hassle of returning the broken piece. 
I think I know why there are so many online exclusives this year. maybe they are hoping enough people won't return and wait for replacement and will just keep badly painted boneys.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> We know why, LOL! Quality Control, anyone?


Quality control and the new return policy that's inconvenient.


----------



## gloomycatt

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


Old boots! I missed out on them last year and am hoping for better luck this year
yes candy dish!
I've never liked the mansions enough to get one
Steampunk maybe.... would prefer to see them in person before purchasing
My favorite boney this year... I think it's diamonds. But I also really like telebone


----------



## Barbie K

I'm undecided about what to do. Things like this would drive me batty before but with age I have learned to be more complacent I guess. Not sure if that is good or bad 

I will call and ask them what the procedure is and decide then. I wouldn't mind sending it back if they can secure one for me and not tell me it is sold out once the broken pieces gets back to them.


----------



## Barbie K

Well, here goes. I will try to figure out how to do this correctly


----------



## Barbie K

The paint job is terrible. The dog house color blends in to the back of the dog, so he is part cream colored and his back is black. The pumpkin had something growing out of the sides (maybe hands lol). That worm looking thing on the roof of the house is apparently the dogs tail lol.
I'm still happy with it because of my love of dogs and also because of the reference to Snoopy (in my head at least).

He's a keeper! Sorry about the sideways photos. I hate that!


----------



## gloomycatt

He still has a cute face


----------



## grim gravely

There really is no excuse for that kind of quality, especially with the price of these pieces. I hope you call and let them know that this piece is broken and that the paint job is not up to standards. They should send you a better looking piece at no charge. I feel bad for the Yankee candle store employees and the returns they are going to be getting this year due to lack of quality with these new pieces. 
Is Yankee looking for any excuse to tell themselves Halloween isn't profitable for them anymore? If this is the quality they are going to push on us at those prices, they should just discontinue the line and go with whatever they have planned. It's really hard to get your following back after you discontinue something that has been a sure money maker for the last few years.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


I like the new boot slightly better, but I don't love either of them enough to get them, I think.

I might get the candy dish if it sticks around for a while, it's on my maybe list.

I like the new mansion a lot better than the old ones. The creepy guy looks zombie-esque to me. But I don't like it enough to pay $50 for it.

It's funny, because I love Halloween (obviously, haha,) and I'm kinda fond of the steampunk style (on a tangential note, you guys should check out Steam Powered Giraffe on Youtube.) So you'd think the marriage of the two would be right up my alley, but I'm just not feeling the Steam Punkins. Not sure why.

Favorite 2015 Boney definitely goes to Telebone. Here's to hoping it has much better wiring and paint that the Ghoul Bus *shudders.* Favorite non-Boney piece is the raven with the books and mirror. I LOVE it. It shall me mine.


----------



## Spookywolf

Barbie K said:


> I'm undecided about what to do. Things like this would drive me batty before but with age I have learned to be more complacent I guess. Not sure if that is good or bad
> 
> I will call and ask them what the procedure is and decide then. I wouldn't mind sending it back if they can secure one for me and not tell me it is sold out once the broken pieces gets back to them.


Oh no, Barbie K! I'm having flashbacks to my broken pet cemetery last year.  I can forgive paint flaws for the most part. It is a rare Boney that doesn't have at least some degree of bad paint. But broken is another matter, especially for the price they're charging for the doghouse. I would want an unbroken one unless they refund you some of the cost back. I'm more forgiving and willing to break out the superglue if I got a discount, but not for a brand new piece. They're making these pieces so big now that the weight is going to cause some issues during shipping. But congrats on getting your first purchase. As someone said, his face is cute. I hope YC works with you to get you an undamaged one. Keep us posted.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Yay, fun questions!
> 
> Candy dish: I'm sure I'll get it, although I need another Boney candy dish like I need a hole in the head. Is there really no other Boney type serving accessory we could get (a plate, a spoonrest, anything)?!?
> 
> Steam punk: I got the Bed Bath & Beyond steam punk YC piece last year. Again, folks here were really digging it. But I don't love it enough to get all of the rest of the collection (esp. if volleyball sized). Although I am jumping on SW's bandwagon re the witch hat tart warmer (more to add something unique to my witch collection than because it is steam punk, if that makes any sense).


LOL, MJ! As always, you keep me smiling and laughing. And I had to chime in...yes, please give us another serving accessory. I'm candy dished out.  And I like the witch hat for the exact same reason. I love collecting the witch items and that is going to tie in so well with my Boney witches and accessories. Wish it was in the store to see it up close though. 

And thanks for all the fun answers everyone! I was chuckling reading through a lot of those. You guys are the best.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

just to be clear, there are two steam punkin sizes---one is close to volley ball size (which i LOVE) and one is more like tennis ball size (tealight holder in his hat).

i didn't know they were online exclusives...really glad i got them then! I think I am going for the hat as well.


----------



## SalemWitch

grim gravely said:


> Good luck if you decide to call customer service about the broken piece. If you go that route, they will make you ship back the broken boney and make you wait until the return is received to ship out another. Hopefully the store is different and ships you a new boney without making you go through the hassle of returning the broken piece.
> I think I know why there are so many online exclusives this year. maybe they are hoping enough people won't return and wait for replacement and will just keep badly painted boneys.


I didn't return the candy dish last year, and the lid does not fit on top. Not anymore! I'm returning anything I'm not happy with.


----------



## SalemWitch

Barbie K said:


> The paint job is terrible. The dog house color blends in to the back of the dog, so he is part cream colored and his back is black. The pumpkin had something growing out of the sides (maybe hands lol). That worm looking thing on the roof of the house is apparently the dogs tail lol.
> I'm still happy with it because of my love of dogs and also because of the reference to Snoopy (in my head at least).
> 
> He's a keeper! Sorry about the sideways photos. I hate that!


Thanks for the pics!! It is a shame that the beautiful pumpkin looks like it has horns.


----------



## witchyone

Barbie K said:


> The paint job is terrible. The dog house color blends in to the back of the dog, so he is part cream colored and his back is black. The pumpkin had something growing out of the sides (maybe hands lol). That worm looking thing on the roof of the house is apparently the dogs tail lol.
> I'm still happy with it because of my love of dogs and also because of the reference to Snoopy (in my head at least).
> 
> He's a keeper! Sorry about the sideways photos. I hate that!


He is cute! I just wish his eyes were closed instead of open.

I fell asleep early and missed the questions! I like both boots but I'm going for the original. I like the steam punk look but agree that it's weird there's only one boot.

I would get the candy dish if it's offered online.

The new mansion is cool, but I'm passing for space and price reasons. 

I'm liking the steam punk a lot but probably won't buy anything in the line. It's nice to see them offering something different for a change.

Top Boney for me is definitely Crazy Cat Lady, followed by Telebone and Diamonds. I'm really not liking many of them this year, which probably isn't a bad thing. I'm running out of storage space!


----------



## Spookywolf

SalemWitch said:


> Thanks for the pics!! It is a shame that the beautiful pumpkin looks like it has horns.


I agree, SalemWitch. I really think those protrusions were supposed to be short little stand up dog ears with folds on the back, but the paint blobs make them look strange. I think it would have been so much cuter if they'd given the pumpkin long, flap-style dog ears to match Bonesy. They could have molded them against the sides of the pumpkin so they don't stand out and break, but at least those would have been recognizable and tied in to the dog theme. They should let us design our own Boneys. We could come up with something much more creative and cute.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> And thanks for all the fun answers everyone! I was chuckling reading through a lot of those. You guys are the best.


I second that. You guys have such a "wicked" sense of humor that often I just can't stop myself from busting out laughing. Or to want to say every post here is killer. But I don't want to seem cat lady cra-cra. 

Barbie K, so sorry to hear about your broken dog house. Not a good start to the Boney season at all.  I think that brings back bad Pet Cemetery memories for many of us too. Not sure exactly why (esp. given the cost), but I kept my damaged one anyway. I guess I just like to put my extra super glue and sharpies to use this time of year.


----------



## Spookywolf

I was looking at Barbie's much more clear and up close pics of the doghouse (thank you! ) and realized that is not a skeletal dog paw on that tombstone, as I first thought, but a human hand. Which means they built Bonesy's doghouse on a grave! Guess that explains the ghosts in the windows.


----------



## Reek Reek

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


Boots? Love the boots from last year. I don't mind that the new one isn't a pair, but the style doesn't speak to me.
Candy dish? Yes, please!
Mansion? Nice, but not purchasing
Steam punk? I appreciate the theme, but am not fond of any other than the top hat
Favorite? Have to pick Diamonds. I got engaged this year, so it seems like it was made for me! I hope it looks as good as the catalog pic


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I second that. You guys have such a "wicked" sense of humor that often I just can't stop myself from busting out laughing. Or to want to say every post here is killer. But I don't want to seem cat lady cra-cra.


I'm a like-er and a thank-er, I guess. Just can't help myself, so call me cra-cra, LOL! I think our BB thread has one of the highest rankings on likes and thanks received, so we're just a lovely bunch of folks on here!


----------



## Spookywolf

Btw, I noticed this morning that Boney Bunch Love Facebook has posted most of the catalog pics (Halloween related items) on her page for anyone that missed them the first round. Enjoy! (then come back over here and talk about them! )


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Btw, I noticed this morning that Boney Bunch Love Facebook has posted most of the catalog pics (Halloween related items) on her page for anyone that missed them the first round. Enjoy! (then come back over here and talk about them! )


I think I already studied that catalog to death. lol 
I guess having online exclusives on many items is a good thing. It saves me money when I go to the store.


----------



## kantosad

Am i crazy or did i not see a coupon that someone got with their order that was good thru Sept 15th. I think it was 15 off 45. I cant find it now.


----------



## maxthedog

Gees it's so hard to catch up after a week or 2 lol..so I apologize if things have been answered..I had seen that the flagship store had display out, so I was going to go tomorrow, but is that wrong? Was it up and it's now gone? This is the MA store I'm referring to. TIA!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )





Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


I got so caught up in everyone else's answer that I forgot to respond myself.
Boots- I like the "boot." I think last years are just ok. I got swept up in the hype and was planning on buying them this year but I really like this steampunk version.
Candy dish- yes for two reasons. It is a reissue and I'm trying to back collect and it can be used as a jar holder.
Mansion- At first I loved it and I still do, but like many of you are saying where am I going to put this thing. (And I totally see Gru too!)
Steam Punk- My original thought was OMG I need it all but know I don't know. The volleyball has me worried. Along with the similarities with the BBB pieces I have. So far it's a yes on the tealight holder. I wasn't crazy about the hat but now it's a maybe. (Thanks a lot, Spookywolf! )
Top 2015 boney- crazy cat lady. She was my fave even before pictures. I love the orginal idea for a female and not the rehashed diva. Plus I loves me some kitties! Telebone and Boney Joel tie for second.

Phew! That was a mouthful!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I don't know if it is just me reading the responses, and interpreting them the way I feel, but it seems that the Crazy Cat Lady is the favorite Boney among the majority here. Even if it is a different piece, just from this small sampling, we know we have to stay up overnight, if we really, really want it!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't know if it is just me reading the responses, and interpreting them the way I feel, but it seems that the Crazy Cat Lady is the favorite Boney among the majority here. Even if it is a different piece, just from this small sampling, we know we have to stay up overnight, if we really, really want it!


I believe the top three most wanted boney bunches this year is crazy cat lady, piano man & telebone. I think Slaying Alive will be coming to your nearest Yankee Candle outlet in 2016 along with their pet booze hound.


----------



## Mm87

maxthedog said:


> Gees it's so hard to catch up after a week or 2 lol..so I apologize if things have been answered..I had seen that the flagship store had display out, so I was going to go tomorrow, but is that wrong? Was it up and it's now gone? This is the MA store I'm referring to. TIA!


Boney Bunch is all put away. There was a few steam punkin pieces out and the cat pieces. I was there yesterday.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Mm87 said:


> Boney Bunch is all put away. There was a few steam punkin pieces out and the cat pieces. I was there yesterday.


Did you see the volleyball sized steam punk in jar holder by chance? They told me they were out but idk if I trust them lol


----------



## Mm87

Boneybunchlove said:


> Did you see the volleyball sized steam punk in jar holder by chance? They told me they were out but idk if I trust them lol


No not the big one. They had a little one? That holds like the votive candles. I wish I had taken pictures now but there was like a bus load of people taking up that whole area trying to check out since the registers are like right there. So there wasn't a lot of room. The display looks really nice. I kind of miss the halloween display being in the main candle room though because there was more room to move around.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


Well, I'm late to the party, but here goes... 
Have the boots from last year and love them... I too wish I could wear them! Will probably get this year's boot as well, don't love it as much but still really like it, and if YC starts a "boot-a-year", I'll be sad if I miss out on one (silly reason, I know)
Yes on the candy dish. Love how it looks and as someone else mentioned, can also be used as a jar holder. 
Pass on the mansion. I have an older one and can't imagine trying to find storage for another.
Like the steampunk boot and hat, will get the boot, pass on the hat (storage again) probably pass on the pumpkins though.
Favorite this year is Telebone -- love how it lights up!
Also love the raven pieces and the foggy night (?) tea light holder. Will prob not get the foggy piece though since I just picked up the witch lantern from Michaels as well as the twilight jar holder.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Mm87 said:


> No not the big one. They had a little one? That holds like the votive candles. I wish I had taken pictures now but there was like a bus load of people taking up that whole area trying to check out since the registers are like right there. So there wasn't a lot of room. The display looks really nice. I kind of miss the halloween display being in the main candle room though because there was more room to move around.


Thanks you just never know when they are telling the truth lol


----------



## DixieDoo

kantosad said:


> Am i crazy or did i not see a coupon that someone got with their order that was good thru Sept 15th. I think it was 15 off 45. I cant find it now.


Someone posted it awhile back, but I wrote it down. The code is "AUG16" for $15 of $45. 

They only posted the code and not the actual coupon, so it may only be online


----------



## SalemWitch

kantosad said:


> Am i crazy or did i not see a coupon that someone got with their order that was good thru Sept 15th. I think it was 15 off 45. I cant find it now.


Coupon code is AUG16 - $15/$45 - ends Sept. 15, 2015. This is a coupon. It came in my last YC order.


----------



## Mm87

Boneybunchlove said:


> Thanks you just never know when they are telling the truth lol


Seriously. I mean they could of had them and sold out for the time being since the other things were out. I know when I was there yesterday it was quite busy and I'm sure it has been all week.


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> Yay, fun questions!
> 
> Boots: I got sucked into the rush last year, and got them. And I got a lot of compliments on them. I may need to go and hide now, but I just don't really love them. Certainly not enough to get another one (and the whole literally one shoe thing is weird to me).
> 
> Candy dish: I'm sure I'll get it, although I need another Boney candy dish like I need a hole in the head. Is there really no other Boney type serving accessory we could get (a plate, a spoonrest, anything)?!?
> 
> New mansion: Is a pass for me, more because of space (I have one of the old ones) and funds (HomeGoods is my new kryptonite). Would I trade my old mansion for the new one? Probably yes, in part because I'm getting bored with the old one. But the exposed back to the new mansion would likely bug me after time.
> 
> Steam punk: I got the Bed Bath & Beyond steam punk YC piece last year. Again, folks here were really digging it. But I don't love it enough to get all of the rest of the collection (esp. if volleyball sized). Although I am jumping on SW's bandwagon re the witch hat tart warmer (more to add something unique to my witch collection than because it is steam punk, if that makes any sense).
> 
> Fav 2015 Boney: I reserve all rights to change this once I see them. But I'll join in the others going with Boney Joel. I'm a huge Billy fan, and love the older time feel to this (and it looks like a reasonably sized piece...what a novel idea)!


Snack, yes always blame the snacks.......


----------



## NightOwl32

Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)

New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?


Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?

New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )

Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )

Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )

Okay, just catching up from an out-of-town trip, have to see that catalog...
Boots: not my style, I gravitate to skulls/skellies more than witches (Is that an obvious thing to say on a BB thread?)
Candy dishefinitely! Just see Mourning Glory's answers above.
Mansion: Don't have one yet, think this might be it, if it goes on sale, with a coupon. (I love the style, orange color and Gru!)
Steam punk: I don't really get it, but the boot w/pumpkin is kinda cool, I think I'd get the bronze illumi-lid with the gears that was in Haddonfield's pics
Fav boney: Telebone!!!-lantern-Dr.Who-british reference-ravens-love it and am worried it will go quickly. I believe it's the most wanted piece this year. I am waffling on the Snoopy house...love your pics Barbie K
Not interested in CCL(or cats in general-runs and hides) My brother wants the electric chair bc its the only hardcore Halloween piece in his eyes. Looove the raven gates, though.


----------



## Lucy08

SalemWitch said:


> I didn't return the candy dish last year, and the lid does not fit on top. Not anymore! I'm returning anything I'm not happy with.


Last years candy dish was just a hot mess!!!!!!! I think I had my store open six of them before I got one good enough.


----------



## kantosad

Well i knew I wasn't crazy. I finally found the coupon on a comment section on boney bunch love Facebook page. Coupon says good August 3rd through September 15th for 15 off $45.00. Apparently she got this in the mail with her order. Code is Aug 16. I apologize if this is already on here I just didn't see it anywhere


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'm a like-er and a thank-er, I guess. Just can't help myself, so call me cra-cra, LOL! I think our BB thread has one of the highest rankings on likes and thanks received, so we're just a lovely bunch of folks on here!


Oh me too! I fell like its a way to acknowledge the person speaking when you are unable to reply or don't have anything to contribute.


----------



## SalemWitch

Here is the coupon:


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I believe the top three most wanted boney bunches this year is crazy cat lady, piano man & telebone. I think Slaying Alive will be coming to your nearest Yankee Candle outlet in 2016 along with their pet booze hound.


Yes, a thousand times yes! Totally agree!!!!


----------



## kantosad

Thanks for the copy and the codes for the coupon. I was posting as i was driving home and missed the earlier comments! No wasnt typing. Was speaking the words so no car wrecks. Lol...


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Mm87 said:


> Seriously. I mean they could of had them and sold out for the time being since the other things were out. I know when I was there yesterday it was quite busy and I'm sure it has been all week.



I'm sure it has been, but they tried telling me they never had the boneys on display either. So seriously who knows with them


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Hallow Girl

How is the Halloween party? I might go just because it will be a great excuse to dress up. What is the first prize? Is it something really worth dressing up for?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grim gravely said:


> Look at what I found tonight. Looks like two very popular old scents are making a comeback this year.


grim gravely, where did you find those candles at? YC or elsewhere? And by the way, hello everyone. I've been lurking when I can.


----------



## grim gravely

Haddonfield1963 said:


> grim gravely, where did you find those candles at? YC or elsewhere? And by the way, hello everyone. I've been lurking when I can.


I found those at Gordmans. I would get the Boo-Nilla for total nostalgia in my Halloween collection.


----------



## grim gravely

I forgot to mention that the candles were priced at $9.99 and there is a current 15% off coupon...sometimes there is a 20% off coupon. Not a bad price for a Yankee Candle Halloween candle.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grim gravely said:


> I found those at Gordmans. I would get the Boo-Nilla for total nostalgia in my Halloween collection.


Awesome! I'm going to Gordman's tomorrow. I love me some Boo Nilla!!!


----------



## grim gravely

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Awesome! I'm going to Gordman's tomorrow. I love me some Boo Nilla!!!


Check by the Halloween items if you don't see them with the other candles. That is where they were hiding in my store.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grim gravely said:


> Check by the Halloween items if you don't see them with the other candles. That is where they were hiding in my store.


Thanks! Will do. Last year Gordman's had a ton of Cider Web jar candles. I stocked up on those. I'll buy a six pack of Boo Nilla if they have that many : )


----------



## grim gravely

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Thanks! Will do. Last year Gordman's had a ton of Cider Web jar candles. I stocked up on those. I'll buy a six pack of Boo Nilla if they have that many : )


I was surprised they only had three Boo-nilla jars left at my store. They did have a ton of Purr-chouli and Cider Web candles. If I'm correct this is the first year Boo-nilla has returned since Yankee Candle discontinued it.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grim gravely said:


> I was surprised they only had three Boo-nilla jars left at my store. They did have a ton of Purr-chouli and Cider Web candles. If I'm correct this is the first year Boo-nilla has returned since Yankee Candle discontinued it.


I believe you're right. I look for it every year. It's really just vanilla but there's something fun about it being called Boo Nilla and having a ghost on the jar. What a sucker I am!


----------



## grim gravely

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I believe you're right. I look for it every year. It's really just vanilla but there's something fun about it being called Boo Nilla and having a ghost on the jar. What a sucker I am!


Same here, I know it's just vanilla but it's such a fun name. I used to purchase it every year until it was discontinued. It wouldn't be Halloween if I didn't have my jar of Boo-nilla every year. Now it's back!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

By the way everyone, I have been working on one of my Halloween Boney Bunch displays. I bought a nice curio cabinet, installed a 16 light color-changing bulb, and only put my 2008 - 2010 pieces in it. When finished (hopefully this weekend) I'll post pics. I've back-collected the hell out of Boneys this year. I have every piece now but 3 from 2008 - 2010. Let's just say, it was not cheap. But, man, those older pieces are just so freakin' awesome! Nothing like the pieces they release today.


----------



## grim gravely

Haddonfield1963 said:


> By the way everyone, I have been working on one of my Halloween Boney Bunch displays. I bought a nice curio cabinet, installed a 16 light color-changing bulb, and only put my 2008 - 2010 pieces in it. When finished (hopefully this weekend) I'll post pics. I've back-collected the hell out of Boneys this year. I have every piece now but 3 from 2008 - 2010. Let's just say, it was not cheap. But, man, those older pieces are just so freakin' awesome! Nothing like the pieces they release today.


Awesome, I can't wait to see your display.


----------



## notoriousliz

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, so let me ask my thread buddies some questions...(and I'm asking myself these same questions until my head is spinning, LOL!)
> 
> New boot vs old boots? Which version do you like better and why?
> 
> Candy dish? Are you going for it or passing? For $10 w/purchase it's affordable but do you want it?
> 
> New mansion? Better than the old style? I think it's metal like the others but will it bend? Do you like that monster-type guy standing in the door? (Personally, I'm kinda digging him. I don't know why! )
> 
> Steam punk? Are we loving them or not? Got a favorite? (I started out not liking these much but they're quickly growing on me and you all know my fav by now )
> 
> Top favorite 2015 Boney?... and you can only chose one! (mine was the piano guy, but the telebone stole his spot, so now Boney Joel has come in second. )


I'm a little late to the party on this, but thought it would be fun to answer anyway:

I love the boots, both versions! I think the Steampunk boots are my fave though.
Going for the candy dish no matter the price as it's one of my most wanted pieces
I really like the mansion, new mansion, old mansions, etc. They're nice, but I tend to leave them at the Yankee shop because I collect the BBW haunted houses instead
I love the steampunk stuff and can't wait to see them in person! Especially the boots!
Fave 2015 Boney is 100% Crazy Cat Lady!


----------



## Kitty

2 WEEKS Til BONEY DAY!

View attachment 249189


----------



## DarkSecret

notoriousliz said:


> I'm a little late to the party on this, but thought it would be fun to answer anyway:
> 
> I love the boots, both versions! I think the Steampunk boots are my fave though.
> Going for the candy dish no matter the price as it's one of my most wanted pieces
> I really like the mansion, new mansion, old mansions, etc. They're nice, but I tend to leave them at the Yankee shop because I collect the BBW haunted houses instead
> I love the steampunk stuff and can't wait to see them in person! Especially the boots!
> Fave 2015 Boney is 100% Crazy Cat Lady!


oin
Well, I'm late too, not because I don't have favorites, but because it seems I want just about everything! I'm going to have to trim the list a bit. But here goes, my favorite boney bunch piece is Telebone, it has been from the beginning, followed by shake n bake (electric chair guy), piano guy and crazy cat lady. I sort of feel that the other pieces will be available for awhile. Absolutely don't like slaying alive, no question about that piece. I like the doghouse but I am concerned about the painting on that one. I think the limo compliments crazy cat lady, I think those are her cats on the car and the driver is her husband trying to make good his escape. So I will get that too, if I can find a nice paint job. I don't have the candy dish, so I will get that, can't go wrong for $10. I do like the steam punkin stuff, I especially like the hat and boot cause they have little pumpkins on them. I do like this year's mansion and just noticed it has a matching jar shade candle holder, but probably will wait on that. The raven pieces are a must have, so I will try to swing those too. Oh, Oh, Got to get foggy nights too! Now we all have to wait two weeks to put our plans in motion.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The delayed launch this year has seriously affected my funds availability for Yankee Candle. So far, funds have gone to two two other stores, and lots on eBay. I had a chance to snatch up two Mr. Bones pieces today, and that was $100 right there. YC, I hope you are reading this. My must-have list is shaved down considerably, to the point that I can't cut it down anymore. I am down to one must-have Boney, and I want to purchase one other Boney and the Steam Punkin jar holder and boot on preview day. I do want the raven with the books and the mirror, foggy nights, and one set of Dreadful Drips tapers. I am pretty sure the last three will be available after the launch. So, I am looking at making sure that I am ordering multiples of CCL, and trying to get the other three pieces, all of which are online exclusives.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I forgot to add that there are three Boneys that I want to see in store first, before deciding on those. I am pretty sure they will not sell out on preview day; I am feeling pressure to purchase what I feel I will not have the option to later first.


----------



## DarkSecret

Well they delayed the launch for every store except for one, what's up with that, as someone said with the internet and social media did they think they could have all the items displayed at Deerfield and no one would notice. I have been going weekly to Home Goods, Michaels, and Pier One as well as picking up things online. So there go some dollars that could have gone to YC if they had the preview even in mid-August. And I still don't understand mailing out a catalog after the launch, just don't get it.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The delayed launch this year has seriously affected my funds availability for Yankee Candle. So far, funds have gone to two two other stores, and lots on eBay. I had a chance to snatch up two Mr. Bones pieces today, and that was $100 right there. YC, I hope you are reading this. My must-have list is shaved down considerably, to the point that I can't cut it down anymore. I am down to one must-have Boney, and I want to purchase one other Boney and the Steam Punkin jar holder and boot on preview day. I do want the raven with the books and the mirror, foggy nights, and one set of Dreadful Drips tapers. I am pretty sure the last three will be available after the launch. So, I am looking at making sure that I am ordering multiples of CCL, and trying to get the other three pieces, all of which are online exclusives.


Have you used their drip tapers before? I got some a the outlet a couple years ago, I was not impressed!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Have you used their drip tapers before? I got some a the outlet a couple years ago, I was not impressed!!!!


No, not yet! I have the one set I purchased two years ago still in the wrapper, LOL! I am going to get a cheap set of candleholders, to burn them in, until I like how they look. Then, I am going to transfer them to my bride and groom tapers holders. I have two different pieces of those, so I need one more set.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, Lucy, I didn't forget about you wanting a picture of the Cracker Barrel skeleton! I believe Sanura was the first person here to pick him up. I know Haddonfield had to have one too. Surely, there must be others! He is awesome, and is only $7.99 (plus tax, LOL)! 









I had the ghost and pumpkin done this year for fun; now you all know my last name.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Here is a closup. He is a little hard to see in the first one. 









I don't know why the picture came out so light, but you all get the idea.


----------



## notoriousliz

I love the ghost and pumpkin! And of course that skeleton!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> No, not yet! I have the one set I purchased two years ago still in the wrapper, LOL! I am going to get a cheap set of candleholders, to burn them in, until I like how they look. Then, I am going to transfer them to my bride and groom tapers holders. I have two different pieces of those, so I need one more set.


That's what I did, put them in dollar store holders to burn them. They just didn't burn well. It was hard to get them even with a good amount of blood drip.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Here is a closup. He is a little hard to see in the first one.
> 
> View attachment 249205
> 
> 
> I don't know why the picture came out so light, but you all get the idea.



Love him, he is adorable!


----------



## Kitty

YC Skeleton Clinger 2011? & Pumpkin Skeleton Dangler 2012
They would go with the Cracker Barrel one.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

love the personalized ghostie and pumpkin, too.  i am a SUCKER for dh's last name....i am awful proud he lets me share it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Is anybody else feeling a little grumpy tonight about not having 2015 Boneys in the middle of August? I am. 

Meanwhile, I came across a Just Buried piece on eBay that made me laugh. They haven't even started the honeymoon, and Mrs. Boney already has a shiner, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of this same piece, make sure to check your new Boneys for spelling errors! This one has one, and that was years ago!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is anybody else feeling a little grumpy tonight about not having 2015 Boneys in the middle of August? I am.
> 
> Meanwhile, I came across a Just Buried piece on eBay that made me laugh. They haven't even started the honeymoon, and Mrs. Boney already has a shiner, LOL!
> 
> View attachment 249248


It did feel odd walking into Yankee Candle today and not seeing any Halloween out or mention of Fall except for the Fall candles. I did get some store credit that I will be using on the Boney Bunches.
I want to mention something that really bugs me about Yankee Candle. It's no secret that the candles aren't as strong as they used to be. However, when you mention the candles have little to no scent they look at you like your crazy. The sales associate tried her hardest to sell me on a different candle. To her every candle was amazing and scented her entire house. 
I did decide to give Pumpkin Pie a chance since someone here mentioned it was pretty good. It's now known as a "Treasure" aka overstock from from the back room but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Spookywolf

I've noticed more of the older Boney Bunch musician pieces are starting to come back on Ebay now. These will go really nicely with the piano man, singing Diva, and Boos Brothers this year. I think people are starting to look for the band pieces again to go with the new Speakeasy theme. And there's a really good price on the Pelvis O'Ghoul singer piece (in the low forties right now) which will end tomorrow if anyone is looking for him. I'm thinking that I might use Pelvis as the singer with piano man, since I'm not that keen on the Deadly Diva piece. Pelvis is a luminary if I'm not mistaken, which makes that piece a bit extra special. FYI for those that might be looking for him.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> It did feel odd walking into Yankee Candle today and not seeing any Halloween out or mention of Fall except for the Fall candles. I did get some store credit that I will be using on the Boney Bunches.
> I want to mention something that really bugs me about Yankee Candle. It's no secret that the candles aren't as strong as they used to be. However, when you mention the candles have little to no scent they look at you like your crazy. The sales associate tried her hardest to sell me on a different candle. To her every candle was amazing and scented her entire house.
> I did decide to give Pumpkin Pie a chance since someone here mentioned it was pretty good. It's now known as a "Treasure" aka overstock from from the back room but I'll give it a try.


Don't even get me started on that one! My store has given up on me, because I won't "layer" my candles and tarts!


----------



## SalemWitch

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Don't even get me started on that one! My store has given up on me, because I won't "layer" my candles and tarts!


I think one big candle should scent at least a room. The only reason they want you to layer is to make more $$$. Ridiculous.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, and that sales associate you were talking about, GG? Is her house the size of a bathroom closet? Because, that is the only way EVERY YC candle is going to throw that well.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, and that sales associate you were talking about, GG? Is her house the size of a bathroom closet? Because, that is the only way EVERY YC candle is going to throw that well.


I wanted to make a comment about that in my original post but decided to be nice.  
Too bad most of Yankee's candles can't even scent a bathroom closet. I have a small bathroom and any candles that aren't scenting a medium size room goes into the bathroom as a last resort before going back home to where they belong with the "awesome sales associates" 
Is it mean of me to ask them to just give me store credit for the pile of candles that are just sitting on my shelf due to no throw? According to Yankee candle customer service...all their products are 100% guaranteed and they are encouraging people to take it back to the store for return or exchange.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Don't even get me started on that one! My store has given up on me, because I won't "layer" my candles and tarts!


Why would you have to layer a candle with a tart? The only use I have for a tart is to sample a scent I may be interested in or to scent a room and not have to worry about having a candle pull out. 
Also, what's the point of using a weak candle as a buffer candle for other candles? I always thought a weak candle is just that, no other candle is going to make it stronger.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I wanted to make a comment about that in my original post but decided to be nice.
> Too bad most of Yankee's candles can't even scent a bathroom closet. I have a small bathroom and any candles that aren't scenting a medium size room goes into the bathroom as a last resort before going back home to where they belong with the "awesome sales associates"
> Is it mean of me to ask them to just give me store credit for the pile of candles that are just sitting on my shelf due to no throw? According to Yankee candle customer service...all their products are 100% guaranteed and they are encouraging people to take it back to the store for return or exchange.


My store will let me exchange for anything I want, so I don't think so? Does it say anywhere that a candle exchange has to be for another candle?


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> My store will let me exchange for anything I want, so I don't think so? Does it say anywhere that a candle exchange has to be for another candle?


No, you can exchange for anything at the store. Many of the candles I have ready to be tossed because of bad performance were bought on sale with a coupon or SAS. Does anyone here buy Yankee's candles any other way?


----------



## grim gravely

A few days ago I posted that Yankee candle's Purr-Chuli, Cider Web & Boo-Nilla are now being sold at Gordmans. Today at Home Goods I saw Yankee Candle's Pumpkin Patch, Trick or Treat (The ghost label, not the boney bunch label that we get every year) and Boo-nilla in my favorite label. I only took a picture of the Boo-nilla candle but I did like the Trick Or Treat candle too.


----------



## grim gravely

I found a interesting video on Youtube about the new Halloween items at Yankee Candle. Yankee Candle stores have their strict rules to follow from corporate on what date they can start putting Halloween out on their shelves. However, Yankee Candle authorized dealers (I'm guessing places like Bed Bath & Beyond, Hallmark ect) don't have to follow the strict release date and can put their Halloween items out when they receive the shipment. 
Hopefully it's ok to post a link here but this Youtuber already has some things in hand and shows a few pictures of the new Halloween items that her authorized Yankee Candle dealer has in stock. If you want to see the Yankee Candle stuff you can skip to 8:45 of the video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adYWV6FaWFc


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here are the stills from the video grim gravely shared.


----------



## Mourning Glory

And here are the rest.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> It did feel odd walking into Yankee Candle today and not seeing any Halloween out or mention of Fall except for the Fall candles. I did get some store credit that I will be using on the Boney Bunches.
> I want to mention something that really bugs me about Yankee Candle. It's no secret that the candles aren't as strong as they used to be. However, when you mention the candles have little to no scent they look at you like your crazy. The sales associate tried her hardest to sell me on a different candle. To her every candle was amazing and scented her entire house.
> I did decide to give Pumpkin Pie a chance since someone here mentioned it was pretty good. It's now known as a "Treasure" aka overstock from from the back room but I'll give it a try.


The manager at the store here admitted to the poor throw last year. However, she blamed it on the wicked cold weather we had back then. Thinking they stayed too cold for too long. Does explain things now, does it???


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I wanted to make a comment about that in my original post but decided to be nice.
> Too bad most of Yankee's candles can't even scent a bathroom closet. I have a small bathroom and any candles that aren't scenting a medium size room goes into the bathroom as a last resort before going back home to where they belong with the "awesome sales associates"
> Is it mean of me to ask them to just give me store credit for the pile of candles that are just sitting on my shelf due to no throw? According to Yankee candle customer service...all their products are 100% guaranteed and they are encouraging people to take it back to the store for return or exchange.


No it's not mean! Take every single one of them back and get store credit. How many stores do you have there? If I have have a pile to take back I wait until I can be near a different store other than the one I shop in normally.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Why would you have to layer a candle with a tart? The only use I have for a tart is to sample a scent I may be interested in or to scent a room and not have to worry about having a candle pull out.
> Also, what's the point of using a weak candle as a buffer candle for other candles? I always thought a weak candle is just that, no other candle is going to make it stronger.


I've seen employees trying to get people to mix scents. Literally buy two jar candles two different scents to burn at the same time. Yeah, no.


----------



## Lucy08

I can't remember who it was that mentioned it (too many pages to sift back thru!!) but...... Thank you for pointing out that you were not getting the white glass Foggy tea light holder thingy since you got the lantern at Michaels. I too bought the lantern at Michael's, and you are sooooo right. You saved me $30!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm thinking about possible display options for this year with the new pieces. I came across this pic while surfing (think it might have been from Boney Bunch Love Facebook, but I'm not sure) but I'm loving this display!  I'm definitely getting the piano man and most likely the Boos Brothers to add to my band this year. And I think Pelvis has officially become my lead singer, since I already own him. Sorry Deadly Diva.


----------



## gloomycatt

I really really like that web-wing jar topper...


----------



## Hallow Girl

I have over 20 boney bunch for sale under the selling thread. If anyone is interested take a look.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Where do I look for the for sale thread? I can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Barbie K

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Where do I look for the for sale thread? I can't find it. Thanks.


http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-sale-trade-by-individuals/142893-boney-bunch-sale.html


----------



## Mourning Glory

Waiting for the 29th. . .


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i'm having that sort of 'it's lonely at the top' feeling (don't be mad at me coz i Live near Deerfield). My Boney excitement is over.  ("that's what SHE said"...bwahahahahah).


----------



## Kitty

August 29


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> Waiting for the 29th. . .


Hahaha, so true! The funny thing is I have found NOTHING at HomeGoods (made one purchase and took it back) or TJMaxx. Ok,I did get a turkey at TJM.


----------



## notoriousliz

I'm used to STARTING my Halloween shopping with Boneys.....this release is so far out I've already been spending my Halloween budget. I have no self control.


----------



## weenbaby

Is this blasphemy? I paid $60 for it, might as well use it as its intended. 
This thing is SUPER crooked. I didn't notice until I decided to use it. It's been sitting in my curio cabinet. I really wanted to display it.


----------



## NightOwl32

Lucy08 said:


> Hahaha, so true! The funny thing is I have found NOTHING at HomeGoods (made one purchase and took it back) or TJMaxx. Ok,I did get a turkey at TJM.[/QUOTE?
> 
> I was able to get to my local TJM today and was sooo disappointed. 1 aisle mostly filled w/velvet pumpkins&#55357;&#56853; I did find a set of mercury glass skull lights, might use as a jar filler...


----------



## NightOwl32

Can't tell it's crooked from front, but the bar is def not centered in the overhead shot.
It looks great though, one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## DarkSecret

weenbaby said:


> Is this blasphemy? I paid $60 for it, might as well use it as its intended.
> This thing is SUPER crooked. I didn't notice until I decided to use it. It's been sitting in my curio cabinet. I really wanted to display it.
> View attachment 249457
> 
> View attachment 249458


The first one I got was just like that. It looked like a child had made it out of clay. Also Bonesy's leash was attached to his shoulder. I didn't return it, but ordered another at the second restock. It was much better. I still have the crooked one. I can't ever honestly bring myself to sell the bad one on ebay. I just couldn't do that in good faith. So I am stuck with it. I don't think they will ever re-release this piece.


----------



## Barbie K

DarkSecret said:


> The first one I got was just like that. It looked like a child had made it out of clay. Also Bonesy's leash was attached to his shoulder. I didn't return it, but ordered another at the second restock. It was much better. I still have the crooked one.  I can't ever honestly bring myself to sell the bad one on ebay. I just couldn't do that in good faith. So I am stuck with it. I don't think they will ever re-release this piece.


Maybe somebody that REALLY wants one won't mind the crooked one  As long as you mention it in your listing and sell it in AS IS condition someone may give it a good home. That was a must have piece for me and I kept mine regardless of the bad paint job.


----------



## DarkSecret

Barbie K said:


> Maybe somebody that REALLY wants one won't mind the crooked one  As long as you mention it in your listing and sell it in AS IS condition someone may give it a good home. That was a must have piece for me and I kept mine regardless of the bad paint job.


Yes that is a good point Barbie K, maybe one day I will decide to sell it. And as you said be honest about it's flaws! Maybe what bothers me wouldn't bother someone else.


----------



## weenbaby

My paint job isn't too bad. His one eyeball is a big crooked but other than that, it's not too bad. The tart holder doesn't hang down low enough to the flame to get hot enough to melt the tart. 

Also the thingy holding the tart holder is what's crooked. He's not centered over the tealight candle and it bugs me. I tried straightening it out but I heard that sound like something was going to crack so I backed off. 

the pet cemetery was a must have for me too. I have a bunch of the boney animals so I had to have the piece. I'm not THAT super picky when it comes to my boneys so I think he paint job looks ok.


----------



## amuck amuck

Mourning Glory said:


> Waiting for the 29th. . .


does any one else feel like we are running to all the other stores sales is partially due to the late release of the boneys. We need our Halloween fix. Normally by now we would have purchased our new boneys. We would have left them out because why bother to put them away. Figured we have them out so lets get our others out. We have now started the job of doing the displays and groupings. After that is the discussions of the quality of the pieces and how good everyone placed them . I did not have that great need to go look at all the store displays and buy everything up. Halloween already was starting to look great in my home.


----------



## Barbie K

Pet cemetery is one piece that would be nice displayed on a rotating stand since it's nice all around


----------



## Lucy08

NightOwl32 said:


> Lucy08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, so true! The funny thing is I have found NOTHING at HomeGoods (made one purchase and took it back) or TJMaxx. Ok,I did get a turkey at TJM.[/QUOTE?
> 
> I was able to get to my local TJM today and was sooo disappointed. 1 aisle mostly filled w/velvet pumpkins�� I did find a set of mercury glass skull lights, might use as a jar filler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, my store has shelves stocked full of velvet pumpkins. They aren't even very cute!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy08

Barbie K said:


> Maybe somebody that REALLY wants one won't mind the crooked one  As long as you mention it in your listing and sell it in AS IS condition someone may give it a good home. That was a must have piece for me and I kept mine regardless of the bad paint job.


Don't forget to add very hard to find and one of a kind!


----------



## Lucy08

Barbie K said:


> Pet cemetery is one piece that would be nice displayed on a rotating stand since it's nice all around


A lazy susan would work great, fantastic idea!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

amuck amuck said:


> does any one else feel like we are running to all the other stores sales is partially due to the late release of the boneys. We need our Halloween fix. Normally by now we would have purchased our new boneys. We would have left them out because why bother to put them away. Figured we have them out so lets get our others out. We have now started the job of doing the displays and groupings. After that is the discussions of the quality of the pieces and how good everyone placed them . I did not have that great need to go look at all the store displays and buy everything up. Halloween already was starting to look great in my home.


For me, I know it is. I had a list last year of a few items I saw on eBay. Halloween items you can no longer get anymore. I have already purchased three of those (a fiber optic cat and the older Sticks and Stones dog and cat votive holders from Partylite), along with a few other Boneys, and two unexpected Mr. Bones pieces. Then, there is the personalized ghost and pumpkin, and the Cracker Barrel skeleton in my photo yesterday. I am also wanting the witch hat from Grandin Road, but haven't been able to swing that yet. 

Yankee's late start is forcing me to grab what I truly feel will sell out on preview day, and then go back for any other items I want within the next month. They need to realize not everyone has big $$$ at one time, to spend on their launch, in late August, when EVERYONE ELSE is already putting Halloween out. I'm actually a little miffed about it. I hope more stock than they expected hits the outlets and SAS, if nothing else, than because of the unreasonable delay this year.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## weenbaby

Guys I was thinking. I really like the steampunk boots, BUT it's bothering me that it's only one boot. To me that looks silly. 
I guess I'll have to decide in store.


----------



## kantosad

The more i kook at the Sofia with bat wings the more i like her. She is bigger than i thought. Think i am going to break down and buy her.


----------



## Barbie K

weenbaby said:


> Guys I was thinking. I really like the steampunk boots, BUT it's bothering me that it's only one boot. To me that looks silly.
> I guess I'll have to decide in store.


I'm with you. To buy or not to buy? I forgot if that piece was an online exclusive or if we can get it in store. For me it would probably be an impulse buy and then it would end up being one of the pieces I look at when I take them out but can live without. See, I answer my own questions


----------



## Kitty

All Ready for the Witch's Ball!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> All Ready for the Witch's Ball!
> 
> View attachment 249736


This should have been a Sophia design!


----------



## SalemWitch

Kitty said:


> All Ready for the Witch's Ball!
> 
> View attachment 249736


I love this!! I needed a good laugh after a crappy day at work. Thank you Kitty!


----------



## grim gravely

Just a quick heads up...check and see if your store is opening up an hour early on Witches Ball party day. Rumor is that some stores are allowed to open early.


----------



## weenbaby

My store usually opens at 10. I try to be there at 8. It's a small store and people stand in line.


----------



## milosalem00

So just want an opinion. What is a good price for the 2010 drummer ? Also the 2009 Balloon head guy ?


----------



## Lucy08

milosalem00 said:


> So just want an opinion. What is a good price for the 2010 drummer ? Also the 2009 Balloon head guy ?


I paid $40ish for my drummer in the last year. I was happy with that price!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Just a quick heads up...check and see if your store is opening up an hour early on Witches Ball party day. Rumor is that some stores are allowed to open early.


Thanks! That happened to me a couple years ago, ticked me off! No warning, we get there early to see they had been open for quite some time. I'll be calling, thanks again!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

grim gravely said:


> Just a quick heads up...check and see if your store is opening up an hour early on Witches Ball party day. Rumor is that some stores are allowed to open early.


I'll third this - mgr. of our local (Bloomington) store said they're opening at 9am She made it sound like everything goes live at midnight, so if you wanted first crack at something, try & order then. Don't know if I can stay up though /o\


----------



## grim gravely

Has anyone figured out how they are going to group their orders to maximize their coupon savings? I'm glad there aren't many in store pieces I want to get but it's a challenge trying to group everything and come up with the best savings. The prices have really gone up this year.


----------



## amuck amuck

grim gravely said:


> Has anyone figured out how they are going to group their orders to maximize their coupon savings? I'm glad there aren't many in store pieces I want to get but it's a challenge trying to group everything and come up with the best savings. The prices have really gone up this year.


I know there is an online code of AUG16 for a coupon, but has there been an actual printable coupon been shown anywhere? Thank you.


----------



## Kitty

Print coupon


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

milosalem00 said:


> So just want an opinion. What is a good price for the 2010 drummer ? Also the 2009 Balloon head guy ?


Prices have gone up again this year. The drummer is averaging in the $60 neighborhood (he's the most expensive piece from the 2010 band.) The balloon head guy has been hovering around the $80 mark. You can catch a deal every great blue moon, but that's about what I've seen them going for lately.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Boo-urns said:


> I did the best that I could to figure out how to group them since the prices are just crazy this year. I am getting all of the Boneys plus the raven cemetery votive holder. I am ordering all of them online.
> 
> I am planning for 7 transactions, and with the $15 off coupon, that will total $352 with shipping and tax included. I grouped the highest and lowest priced ones together to try to even out each transaction.


To use the coupon you have to have a different email for each right?


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunchlove said:


> To use the coupon you have to have a different email for each right?


I know in the store they limit to 3 transactions w/coupon for each. Curious how the online shopping will work for that. If it's the same as the store, you should be able to use at least 3 coupons on 3 separate orders per account. I've never ordered more than 3 online orders at a time. It does stink that you have to pay the shipping each time though.


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunchlove said:


> To use the coupon you have to have a different email for each right?


You don't need a different email for each transaction. You need to process each transaction as a separate purchase to use the coupon for each purchase. The downside to this is you have to pay shipping for every transaction. It's still better than not using a coupon at all.
I just found out that my store got a brand new manager. I assume since he is new to the company that he will be following the rules and will only allow one coupon per person. I'm actually not looking to purchase too much during the Witches Ball so I should be good with my two transaction and I'm bringing a friend to use the second coupon.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I know in the store they limit to 3 transactions w/coupon for each. Curious how the online shopping will work for that. If it's the same as the store, you should be able to use at least 3 coupons on 3 separate orders per account. I've never ordered more than 3 online orders at a time. It does stink that you have to pay the shipping each time though.


It's funny how I never had a issue using a coupon on separate transactions at a similar store. However, Yankee Candle raises their prices every year and lowers the quality, yet limits coupon usage. They should be happy that people still spend big bucks there. I do believe that the higher prices is to make up for the coupon usage and they are limiting the amount of times we can use a coupon. Why not just lower the prices and do away with the coupon. After taxes and the votives or tarts we have to add to our transactions just to reach the coupon level, we aren't really saving that much money. I wish I had the patience to wait until they go on sale after Halloween.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Ok good. I didnt want to have all these random accounts lol. I usually by most in store but since they put half online this year im stuck. I really cant believe the entire steam punkin line is online only...ridiculous! So whats in store a few boneys and some cats..not near as exciting as previous years for me. Thanks!!


----------



## mdna2014

*Truly headless ghost rider*

I am devastated. Th hand and head broke off and no glue is working to fix it. I tried crazy glue and gorilla glue. Nothing will hold. Any suggestions?
Thanks In Advance


----------



## grim gravely

mdna2014 said:


> I am devastated. Th hand and head broke off and no glue is working to fix it. I tried crazy glue and gorilla glue. Nothing will hold. Any suggestions?
> Thanks In Advance


Oh no, my ghost rider's head fell off a few years ago. I believe E600 glue was mentioned here a few time. I used it on my broken ghost rider and it's still doing fine.


----------



## Spookywolf

Add a zero to that, Grim. It's E6000 glue.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Add a zero to that, Grim. It's E6000 glue.


Your right...I must be using the knock off version...


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Your right...I must be using the knock off version...


LOL, that cracked me up!


----------



## Kitty

Page 40, post #392, pics how to fix broken Boneys thanks to Sanura.


----------



## milosalem00

Spookywolf said:


> Prices have gone up again this year. The drummer is averaging in the $60 neighborhood (he's the most expensive piece from the 2010 band.) The balloon head guy has been hovering around the $80 mark. You can catch a deal every great blue moon, but that's about what I've seen them going for lately.


 Thanks for the answers. I bought the drummer last night for $60 plus shipping and the balloon head guy for $35 and shipping


----------



## grim gravely

milosalem00 said:


> Thanks for the answers. I bought the drummer last night for $60 plus shipping and the balloon head guy for $35 and shipping


Congrats on getting the drummer.


----------



## Lucy08

milosalem00 said:


> Thanks for the answers. I bought the drummer last night for $60 plus shipping and the balloon head guy for $35 and shipping


That's a steal on the balloon head, congrats! He is one i am looking for, too. I just don't have the time to staulk eBay!


----------



## weenbaby

I was thinking today. All I want is the witches boots, the candy dish and the boo brothers. I just can't afford anything else. At over $20 a piece, that's all I can afford to spend. 
What happened to all the smaller pieces? I always liked those. To me they were accent pieces to the larger pieces. I just don't have room for anything else!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

weenbaby said:


> I was thinking today. All I want is the witches boots, the candy dish and the boo brothers. I just can't afford anything else. At over $20 a piece, that's all I can afford to spend.
> What happened to all the smaller pieces? I always liked those. To me they were accent pieces to the larger pieces. I just don't have room for anything else!!


Don't feel bad, weenbaby. My list is very short too. The problem is, most of my must-haves are online exclusives. So, I am going to have to order more than one piece of those, in case YC screws up.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

As far as online ordering goes, I will be ordering multiples of the Crazy Cat Lady, Steam Punkin Jar Holder, & Boot (steampunk). I am also considering ordering the votive holder as well, just in case I like it. I do not know if the raven with the mirror is an online exclusive or not, but I really want one of those. Everything else will wait until I get to the store, and there is a very real possibility that I won't be purchasing anything else. If I find a good limo, because it has cats, I will get it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I imagine most of the in store pieces will not sell out right away, and am actually counting on it, to be able to pick up some of the other accessories, like the Sophia shade and Foggy Nights at a later time.


----------



## grim gravely

The problem this year is even with coupons the pieces are expensive. I remember when $100 went a long way when it came to the boney bunches. I have limited myself to $100 for what I wanted and even with coupons I'm not going to be getting the five boneys that I wanted. Crazy Cat Lady could easily be priced at $19.99 and Telebone could be a little cheaper. I honestly think each piece is marked five dollars or more than they should be.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> The problem this year is even with coupons the pieces are expensive. I remember when $100 went a long way when it came to the boney bunches. I have limited myself to $100 for what I wanted and even with coupons I'm not going to be getting the five boneys that I wanted. Crazy Cat Lady could easily be priced at $19.99 and Telebone could be a little cheaper. I honestly think each piece is marked five dollars or more than they should be.


YC raises their prices every year, because of the coupon they eventually issue. This year we know we have the $15 off $45, but due to the price increases, it should be $20 off $45. I am still hoping that one of those surfaces the 28th or 29th.


----------



## weenbaby

Last year I found a lot of the online exclusives at the outlet on the release date. Not boneys, but other pieces.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grim gravely said:


> It's funny how I never had a issue using a coupon on separate transactions at a similar store. However, Yankee Candle raises their prices every year and lowers the quality, yet limits coupon usage. They should be happy that people still spend big bucks there. I do believe that the higher prices is to make up for the coupon usage and they are limiting the amount of times we can use a coupon. Why not just lower the prices and do away with the coupon. After taxes and the votives or tarts we have to add to our transactions just to reach the coupon level, we aren't really saving that much money. I wish I had the patience to wait until they go on sale after Halloween.


yeah, yankiee is about to price themselves out of my market. I did buy what i wanted this year but i think the pieces are over=priced and as is said, the quality is worse than even before. I will think long and hard next year before purchasing.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> YC raises their prices every year, because of the coupon they eventually issue. This year we know we have the $15 off $45, but due to the price increases, it should be $20 off $45. I am still hoping that one of those surfaces the 28th or 29th.


Wasn't one of their better coupons $20 off $45 or $10 off $25?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Wasn't one of their better coupons $20 off $45 or $10 off $25?


They had a $20 off $45 last year, issued in e-mail form. But, not everyone received it. Some people received the B2G1 candle offer, like me.  Fortunately, some members here received the good coupon, and posted it here for all of us to print and use.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> They had a $20 off $45 last year, issued in e-mail form. But, not everyone received it. Some people received the B2G1 candle offer, like me.  Fortunately, some members here received the good coupon, and posted it here for all of us to print and use.


Maybe they will release a better coupon the day of the release like they did a few years ago.


----------



## grim gravely

wickedwillingwench said:


> yeah, yankiee is about to price themselves out of my market. I did buy what i wanted this year but i think the pieces are over=priced and as is said, the quality is worse than even before. I will think long and hard next year before purchasing.


Hearing this makes me wonder if it's really worth it this year. They can't even get the paint job right. I understand each piece is "unique" but these are getting messier every year.


----------



## Do_you_believe_in_goats?

I'm too am questioning is it worth it this year. I like to vote using my money and not spending might show them they are doing things wrong. The quality has gone down while the price has gone up. Not to mention they treat us like we are second rate despite our loyalty (the way they handled the party this year). I already spent 300 on old boneys this month and I might just call it quits right there. Just doesn't feel right this time around.


----------



## weenbaby

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> They had a $20 off $45 last year, issued in e-mail form. But, not everyone received it. Some people received the B2G1 candle offer, like me.  Fortunately, some members here received the good coupon, and posted it here for all of us to print and use.


Last year we spammed Sean M


----------



## weenbaby

The thing that brings me back is the party. I just love it! I dragged my mom to it one year, and she had so much fun she sent me a text later that day thanking me. 
That's why I do it, Is for the fun. I just hope that this year they step it up a bit and make it more enjoyable. 
If it sucks this year, I'm probably not going next year unless there is a boney I have to have. 
If it wasn't for the boots and the sax boney, I might be thinking more about going this year.


----------



## kantosad

I am thinking i am going to get the boots and bowl and the black cat votive this year. I have already bought 6 older boneys and one of the pumpkin people this month. I am so broke.


----------



## grim gravely

weenbaby said:


> Last year we spammed Sean M


Poor guy now has the 100% guarantee preset on his chat every time he chats with someone. That's his answer to everything it seems. I had the pleasure of chatting with him on live chat recently about the quality of the online exclusives and he replied with that 100% guarantee at least 3 times.


----------



## grim gravely

weenbaby said:


> The thing that brings me back is the party. I just love it! I dragged my mom to it one year, and she had so much fun she sent me a text later that day thanking me.
> That's why I do it, Is for the fun. I just hope that this year they step it up a bit and make it more enjoyable.
> If it sucks this year, I'm probably not going next year unless there is a boney I have to have.
> If it wasn't for the boots and the sax boney, I might be thinking more about going this year.


My store hasn't had a fun preview party in years. The only reason I am there early is to grab my must have pieces. They don't do any door buster raffles and if you want to enter you have to stand around the store for an hour. I wouldn't mind the wait if they at least had some fun things going on. My store is so tiny that I felt like I was in everyone's way two years ago when they raffled off the boney bunch head tart warmer. They were nice enough to hold my bags behind the counter but they were tripping over everyone's purchases and I felt paranoid they were going to break something. Like I said, that's just what my store does. If I could avoid the party I would.


----------



## weenbaby

grim gravely said:


> Poor guy now has the 100% guarantee preset on his chat every time he chats with someone. That's his answer to everything it seems. I had the pleasure of chatting with him on live chat recently about the quality of the online exclusives and he replied with that 100% guarantee at least 3 times.


I hope they gave him a raise!


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> My store hasn't had a fun preview party in years. The only reason I am there early is to grab my must have pieces. They don't do any door buster raffles and if you want to enter you have to stand around the store for an hour. I wouldn't mind the wait if they at least had some fun things going on. My store is so tiny that I felt like I was in everyone's way two years ago when they raffled off the boney bunch head tart warmer. They were nice enough to hold my bags behind the counter but they were tripping over everyone's purchases and I felt paranoid they were going to break something. Like I said, that's just what my store does. If I could avoid the party I would.


My store's "party" isn't that great either. My store manager treats her Halloween customers like a nuisance that needs to be rushed in and out. Our store opened at 10 last year and by 10:15 was empty.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> My store's "party" isn't that great either. My store manager treats her Halloween customers like a nuisance that needs to be rushed in and out. Our store opened at 10 last year and by 10:15 was empty.


That what my store does too. They try to rush you out after you check out.


----------



## Barbie K

Mourning Glory said:


> My store's "party" isn't that great either. My store manager treats her Halloween customers like a nuisance that needs to be rushed in and out. Our store opened at 10 last year and by 10:15 was empty.


Sort of makes you wonder how these managers stay in that position.



grim gravely said:


> That what my store does too. They try to rush you out after you check out.


I always thought they wanted you to stay longer so that you would buy more. Where are they hiring their employees?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Coupon idea for those of you who are wanting the bartender and the raven with mirror tea light holder:

Bartender: $32.99

Raven: $12.99

Total: $45.98

The raven with mirror is an online exclusive, btw.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And, I am pretty sure that everyone has already figured out that one $24.99 Boney, and one $19.99 Boney, plus a tart, will make another order, at $46.97.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And, I am pretty sure that everyone has already figured out that one $24.99 Boney, and one $19.99 Boney, plus a tart, will make another order, at $46.97.


That works perfect for piano man and that DDG clone boney. Now, how do I maximize savings for telebone.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> That works perfect for piano man and that DDG clone boney. Now, how do I maximize savings for telebone.


If you are only getting Boneys, you will go over by a few dollars. With no small pieces this year, there is no way around it. YC is planning on everyone adding accessories to their orders this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For example, if you want the other raven votive holder, that is $14.99, you can get one of those, Telebone, and a tart, for $46.97 as well.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you are only getting Boneys, you will go over by a few dollars. With no small pieces this year, there is no way around it. YC is planning on everyone adding accessories to their orders this year.


I thought about the candy holder but last year it had to be added over the coupon value and wasn't discounted with the savings.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I thought about the candy holder but last year it had to be added over the coupon value and wasn't discounted with the savings.


I'm not counting that, until we know it works. It might online, but I doubt it will fly in store.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> For example, if you want the other raven votive holder, that is $14.99, you can get one of those, Telebone, and a tart, for $46.97 as well.


they could have made it easy and not made the steam punk items exclusives.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> they could have made it easy and not made the steam punk items exclusives.


They made everything an online exclusive. Even the two neat raven holders are both exclusives, even though the raven gate burner is available in store.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> They made everything an online exclusive. Even the two neat raven holders are both exclusives, even though the raven gate burner is available in store.


Your right on the raven items. They really want to push us to purchase in store and online.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Your right on the raven items. They really want to push us to purchase in store and online.


I honestly don't get their strategy with this. I just hope it isn't to disguise poor quality, like last year.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I honestly don't get their strategy with this. I just hope it isn't to disguise poor quality, like last year.


This might be my last year if I'm unable to find decent enough pieces to justify the price increase. I've been purchasing from Yankee Candle for many years and last year was a headache. The past few years weren't much better either. I know we always say that were not purchasing any more Yankee Candle until quality improves and every year we come back hoping they listened to us. I'm glad there is only one or two pieces I really like because it makes it easier to pass on the other pieces.


----------



## NightOwl32

grim gravely said:


> The problem this year is even with coupons the pieces are expensive. I remember when $100 went a long way when it came to the boney bunches. I have limited myself to $100 for what I wanted and even with coupons I'm not going to be getting the five boneys that I wanted. Crazy Cat Lady could easily be priced at $19.99 and Telebone could be a little cheaper. I honestly think each piece is marked five dollars or more than they should be.


I've already spent 100 back - collecting and will limit myself to $50 more in bonies and maybe $50 in other yc items. I think I have to kiss that Snoopy doghouse goodbye?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> This might be my last year if I'm unable to find decent enough pieces to justify the price increase. I've been purchasing from Yankee Candle for many years and last year was a headache. The past few years weren't much better either. I know we always say that were not purchasing any more Yankee Candle until quality improves and every year we come back hoping they listened to us. I'm glad there is only one or two pieces I really like because it makes it easier to pass on the other pieces.


The problem is, thanks to Deerfield setting out their display early, we already have conflicting reports about the quality of the pieces this year. Sometimes I think YC is sabotaging the quality of the Boneys, because we all know that they want to discontinue the line. Still, how can they justify the price increase of their products overall? For resin and sheet metal? Really, YC? As of now, I am only ordering one Boney online, and will be at the store when it opens, to get an idea in person of what the others look like. If I don't get a good feeling about what I see, I will be passing. It looks like I might be getting more accessories than actual Boneys this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

NightOwl32 said:


> I've already spent 100 back - collecting and will limit myself to $50 more in bonies and maybe $50 in other yc items. I think I have to kiss that Snoopy doghouse goodbye&#55357;&#56853;


He'd probably arrive with a broken foot, from partying too hard the night before anyway.


----------



## grim gravely

NightOwl32 said:


> I've already spent 100 back - collecting and will limit myself to $50 more in bonies and maybe $50 in other yc items. I think I have to kiss that Snoopy doghouse goodbye&#55357;&#56853;


The only good news is if we leave these pieces on the shelves they will be available to us for 50% off or even 75% after Halloween or next year at the outlet. Let year a friend got many of them for 75% off.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> The only good news is if we leave these pieces on the shelves they will be available to us for 50% off or even 75% after Halloween or next year at the outlet. Let year a friend got many of them for 75% off.


Really, it seems that all anyone has to worry about at this point is the online exclusive Boneys, Telebone and maybe Piano Man. I wouldn't sweat the others too much. Do you think there is going to be an uber popular piece I am leaving out?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, and I am curious to see if the wedding couple this year will sell out or not.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The problem is, thanks to Deerfield setting out their display early, we already have conflicting reports about the quality of the pieces this year. Sometimes I think YC is sabotaging the quality of the Boneys, because we all know that they want to discontinue the line. Still, how can they justify the price increase of their products overall? For resin and sheet metal? Really, YC? As of now, I am only ordering one Boney online, and will be at the store when it opens, to get an idea in person of what the others look like. If I don't get a good feeling about what I see, I will be passing. It looks like I might be getting more accessories than actual Boneys this year.


Yeah, looks like finding decent pieces is going to be a lot harder this year. I'm more concern about ordering the exclusives and having terrible quality pieces. I don't like the idea that we have to wait until our return is processed to get a replacement. With the later release these things will sell out fast. It's a gamble...ship the bad piece and hope they actually have stock left or keep it because it might sell out and you won't get another chance to order it again.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Really, it seems that all anyone has to worry about at this point is the online exclusive Boneys, Telebone and maybe Piano Man. I wouldn't sweat the others too much. Do you think there is going to be an uber popular piece I am leaving out?


DDG clone


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Yeah, looks like finding decent pieces is going to be a lot harder this year. I'm more concern about ordering the exclusives and having terrible quality pieces. I don't like the idea that we have to wait until our return is processed to get a replacement. With the later release these things will sell out fast. It's a gamble...ship the bad piece and hope they actually have stock left or keep it because it might sell out and you won't get another chance to order it again.


That's why I am ordering three or four of the same piece, and only ordering one Boney online, instead of more. If I can't get a good one out of that many, then I know the quality on the others would have been terrible too.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I feel for people wanting the doghouse. They should at least order two, in case one arrives damaged. That is going to be this year's Pet Cemetery. It will sell out, and be gouged on eBay. So, if you only order one, and at arrives damaged, you are in deep trouble.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> DDG clone


At least DDG had curves. DD looks like she is turning tricks to support her crack habit. And, while DDG was passed out from being the wino that she is, DD stole her dress. And, who wore it better? NOT DD, LOL!


----------



## NightOwl32

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, and I am curious to see if the wedding couple this year will sell out or not.


The wedding couple was only one left at my store w/in 2 hours of opening last year. They did get a re-stock of some more, I remember the taxi, fb player and bone tired hanging around. I'm kinda hoping my pieces do sell out so my store will order them w/ free shipping and I'll get the boxes. Just worried about missing telebone.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

grim gravely said:


> The only good news is if we leave these pieces on the shelves they will be available to us for 50% off or even 75% after Halloween or next year at the outlet. Let year a friend got many of them for 75% off.


Idk if there will be as much inventory as last year since it is a late launch.


----------



## NightOwl32

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I feel for people wanting the doghouse. They should at least order two, in case one arrives damaged. That is going to be this year's Pet Cemetery. It will sell out, and be gouged on eBay. So, if you only order one, and at arrives damaged, you are in deep trouble.


I have no faith in a re-stock this year. I love that bonesy is featured on such a fun piece and I think its great, but don't need it bc I got the Pet Cemetery last year.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> As far as online ordering goes, I will be ordering multiples of the Crazy Cat Lady, Steam Punkin Jar Holder, & Boot (steampunk). I am also considering ordering the votive holder as well, just in case I like it. I do not know if the raven with the mirror is an online exclusive or not, but I really want one of those. Everything else will wait until I get to the store, and there is a very real possibility that I won't be purchasing anything else. If I find a good limo, because it has cats, I will get it.


That's exactly what I am doing, ordering more than one cat lady. I don't went to chance the paint. Guess I'll be up for the midnight vigil with you guys this year!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> They had a $20 off $45 last year, issued in e-mail form. But, not everyone received it. Some people received the B2G1 candle offer, like me.  Fortunately, some members here received the good coupon, and posted it here for all of us to print and use.


Some of us who received the candle coupon last year did a live chat with YC and they sent a $20/45


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> That's exactly what I am doing, ordering more than one cat lady. I don't went to chance the paint. Guess I'll be up for the midnight vigil with you guys this year!


it was more like 3am vigil last year. Sigh.


----------



## mdna2014

grim gravely said:


> Oh no, my ghost rider's head fell off a few years ago. I believe E600 glue was mentioned here a few time. I used it on my broken ghost rider and it's still doing fine.


I used it and at first no luck at all. What a pita! I think its on there now though but the glue job is horrid. At this point I just want it fixed so I am ok with it.
Thanks for the help guys and gals!


----------



## mdna2014

I think that I am going to limit myself to 3-4 pieces this year. They are much too expensive and with no coupons..... Hopefully I can pick some up at sale price. Every year I am like "dang I could have waited to get that"


----------



## wickedwillingwench

they ARE expensive...i really wish yankee would return to their roots. 'New and improved' isn't always...


----------



## Kitty

When YC online has BB launch at midnight, Aug. 28, people not in eastern time zone could order using coupons before expiration date.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I was given this by a coworker last night, the battery compartment is broken off but it doesn't look like it will be too hard to fix. I know very little about these so..what do I have here?


----------



## Spookywolf

Stringy_Jack said:


> I was given this by a coworker last night, the battery compartment is broken off but it doesn't look like it will be too hard to fix. I know very little about these so..what do I have here?
> 
> View attachment 249952


That is the Boney Bunch train from 2013. The lights are orange if you can get them to work and they flash/alternate. What a nice gift from your coworker! Congrats.


----------



## Lucy08

I got a postcard invite for the witches ball form my local store in today's mail. Wirtten under my address it says " come dressed in costume to win a free small jar candle". So many ways to interpret that......


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> I got a postcard invite for the witches ball form my local store in today's mail. Wirtten under my address it says " come dressed in costume to win a free small jar candle". So many ways to interpret that......


My store called me and told me to be there at 9 am because I'm one of their good customers. Too bad they won't be saying that after this year. 
oh yeah, they reminded me that I can order exclusives at the store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Thanks for the heads up on the invites, guys! I am pretty sure I will be stopping by my store this weekend, and will see what time they are opening next Saturday. I haven't seen anything in the mail yet, but then again, after all of the returns I did in store last year, from botched online deliveries, I am pretty sure I am off of their preferred customer list!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Another idea for those who want these accessories:

Steam Punkin Jar Holder $22.99

Steam Punkin Votive or Tea Light Holder $9.99

Raven With Mirror Tea Light Holder $12.99

Total: $45.97


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Barbie K

Update on my broken dog house:

I went ahead and made the call to the store and let them know that the dog arrived with a broken foot. Really nice lady told me that she would send me out another dog house and it should arrive this week. I asked her what to do with the broken piece and she said the new piece would come instructions if they wanted it back but she was not sure since she was filling in for the regular person that handles returns. So it will either arrive with a return label or she said I could just do whatever I wanted with the broken piece.

Fingers crossed the new one arrives in 1 piece and with a better paint job than the last one.


----------



## weenbaby

Is anyone dressing up? Michaels has some cute witches hats and such that are fairly cheap. I think I'm just doing cat ears and wearing all black.


----------



## Shadowbat

weenbaby said:


> Is anyone dressing up? Michaels has some cute witches hats and such that are fairly cheap. I think I'm just doing cat ears and wearing all black.



My daughters will be. A couple of the workers were already talking to them about it. lol


----------



## Hallow Girl

How does the prize work? The best dressed or a lotto?


----------



## Spookywolf

weenbaby said:


> Is anyone dressing up? Michaels has some cute witches hats and such that are fairly cheap. I think I'm just doing cat ears and wearing all black.


Yup. I'm wearing my favorite witch hat and a Halloween vest that I like to wear to work around the season. I'm just hoping they let us pick the fragrance of the small jar candle that we get. (No patchouli for me please. ) I wonder if the prize is up to each individual store manager though, or if it will be the same at all of them. Right now I'm feeling kinda skipped. I haven't received my invite yet. Maybe mine's still coming in the mail.


----------



## Spookywolf

WickedChick said:


> How does the prize work? The best dressed or a lotto?


I don't think it's for a "best dressed", I think it's just if you come in a costume then you get a small token gift of some kind - like the small jar candle.


----------



## weenbaby

Yep. To me it sounds like if you come in with a costume you get a prize.


----------



## Spookywolf

Any word about YC getting more stock of the Twilight Silhouettes collection? A friend of mine wants the jar holder. And of course she tells me this AFTER they sell out, LOL! I thought they'd get more inventory, seeing as how that's a new collection and Fall hasn't even started yet, but I'm beginning to wonder if that's it for this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay guys, I have a favor to ask. For everyone that owns the 2009 Umbrella Lady, please go look at her hands where the pole connects through. Is there supposed to be a dollop of hot glue there holding that in place? I'm seeing some of these going up for sale lately that I swear have had a repair, even though it doesn't mention any breakage. Was just curious how the piece was originally supposed to look. Thanks!


----------



## kantosad

Spookywolf do you have a meijer. I saw the twilight jar holder there.


----------



## Mourning Glory

kantosad said:


> Spookywolf do you have a meijer. I saw the twilight jar holder there.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm looking for the jar holder too. I was going to get it because it would go perfectly with the lamp in my bedroom, but hesitated too long (story of my life). I'm going to two towns with a meijer next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Guys, don't worry about the Twilight collection. I was on chat with YC customer service last week, and they are getting another shipment. They weren't for sure when, but had it estimated not to be longer than two weeks. I have a feeling the pieces will become available again around preview day, with the Halloween collection.


----------



## Kitty

Let's Party!


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Okay guys, I have a favor to ask. For everyone that owns the 2009 Umbrella Lady, please go look at her hands where the pole connects through. Is there supposed to be a dollop of hot glue there holding that in place? I'm seeing some of these going up for sale lately that I swear have had a repair, even though it doesn't mention any breakage. Was just curious how the piece was originally supposed to look. Thanks!


Mine has one, I think it's supposed to hold the umbrella in one position, since the pole just goes straight through a hole in her hands. But even with the huge dollop of hot glue there, the umbrella still shifts around on mine =/


----------



## NightOwl32

Ok, spoke to my Mgr friend and here's what I have to report:
Boney shipments are in today, her store (med-sized) got 8 piano men, 8 witches boots and only 3 telebone! Regarding spotty paint jobs, Boos Brothers seems to have the most issues. Guess it might be hard to get all boney musicians w/decent faces.  
Ironically, she sd the team there all think Booze Hound is a cool piece?? Also, her fav is the Sophia trick or treat, but she's not a boney lover as I am. I almost fainted when she told me she had the original b&g and gave them away to a friend the next year. Well, she is super generous and has gifted a lot to me over the years as well.
Also, black magic does smell like the retired Autumn Lodge, which has a warm tobacco - like smell, so I'll prob get one of those.


----------



## Barbie K

Update:

My replacement dog house arrived today in one piece. This time they packaged it way better and with more paper in the box. The paint job is just as bad or worse than the first one. The hands on the pumpkin are a little lighter than the original one I received. I will take pictures of it and post when I get home. It really is a cute piece and the dog does have a cute smirk but the rest is just not as nice. I wish they would have done a better job with painting it properly.
Oh and they do not want the broken piece to be returned so my best friend will be thrilled that I will gift that to him, even though the dog has a broken foot.


----------



## Lucy08

NightOwl32 said:


> Ok, spoke to my Mgr friend and here's what I have to report:
> Boney shipments are in today, her store (med-sized) got 8 piano men, 8 witches boots and only 3 telebone! Regarding spotty paint jobs, Boos Brothers seems to have the most issues. Guess it might be hard to get all boney musicians w/decent faces.
> Ironically, she sd the team there all think Booze Hound is a cool piece?? Also, her fav is the Sophia trick or treat, but she's not a boney lover as I am. I almost fainted when she told me she had the original b&g and gave them away to a friend the next year. Well, she is super generous and has gifted a lot to me over the years as well.
> Also, black magic does smell like the retired Autumn Lodge, which has a warm tobacco - like smell, so I'll prob get one of those.


Thanks for the inside info! May have to order Telebone when I order crazy cat lady. I'll be calling my store this weekend to see what time they open next weekend.


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32, thanks for the updates!  Very helpful info. And frankly, I'm even more worried now about not getting the pieces I want at the store. Only 8 piano guys at my store, with the crowd that is normally waiting there for the doors to open, means I'd have to act like an NFL linebacker to charge to the front and grab one or I'd be out of luck. Even worse news for the Telebone (only 3 at the store, geez! ) Okay, this changes my game plan. I was debating on trying my luck at the preview party. That plan just got ditched. I'm buying anything I even _think_ I might want online. Then I'll go to the preview party and grab what I'm lucky to get to have a second one - just in case (broken in shipping, bad paint, etc.) But I know I won't get all my must haves at the store with those kind of low stock numbers. Yikes! I'm really shocked a retail store would get so few on opening day when we have no guarantee that they'll even get a second shipment. Guess I'll go check my pantry to make sure I'm stocked up on late night snacks and coffee. Got an all-night vigil to plan for!


----------



## Spookywolf

kantosad said:


> Spookywolf do you have a meijer. I saw the twilight jar holder there.


kantosad, thanks so much for that heads-up! I'll have to check my local meijer!


----------



## NightOwl32

Barbie K said:


> Update:
> 
> My replacement dog house arrived today in one piece. This time they packaged it way better and with more paper in the box. The paint job is just as bad or worse than the first one. The hands on the pumpkin are a little lighter than the original one I received. I will take pictures of it and post when I get home. It really is a cute piece and the dog does have a cute smirk but the rest is just not as nice. I wish they would have done a better job with painting it properly.
> Oh and they do not want the broken piece to be returned so my best friend will be thrilled that I will gift that to him, even though the dog has a broken foot.


I'm glad you got your replacement in good condition! Now you don't have to worry about a sell-out situation, which has honestly made me nervous about ordering an online exclusive, receiving it broken and not having stock to replace it. I actually thought your first doghouse's paint looked good(except for the nondescript dog ear/horns) so it will be interesting to see the variation. Congrats to u and ur friend, very generous.


----------



## NightOwl32

I know what you mean! I was undecided on the vigil bc I have to work the next a.m. I have to alternate Saturdays at my job and sadly both the usual weekend and the delayed weekend fell on work days, ugh!
Now I'm thinking Telebone is a limited piece; I believe the 8 piano guys and boots are more than the typical numbers this store receives, last yr, only 2 boots and no re-stock. Forgot to mention there were 9 Boos Brothers, but may need all 9 to find a good paint job.
Right now, I'm considering ordering T-bone and Raven Gate votive online and I've already left a check for my friend to get piano guy, a candle, and pumpkin bowl for me the day of the party. Also, she hasn't heard word on the prizes yet, but she did say they received a lot of small jars today; however, she can't see YC giving away jars to anyone in costume. I will find out that info as soon as I can.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Does anyone happen to know if the outlet stores do anything when the other stores have their preview parties--like maybe bring out old Halloween stock, or have a party of their own? I would ask the ladies at my regular store, but every time I ask them anything about Halloween or BB stuff they look like they are going to have a complete meltdown... Thanks for giving your salespeople BBPTSD, YC...


----------



## grim gravely

Yankee Candle sure has been limited on their stock this year. I believe the only thing they made sure to stock up on was that Peeps candle and even at 75% off it wasn't selling. I want to believe they will have plenty of boney bunches to go around like last year but I highly doubt it with the low stock of other items this year. 
Yankee Candle should have a policy that each person should be limited to one of each piece during the preview party hours and once the party is over, it's fair game. Too many greedy people are grabbing all the popular pieces to list on eBay for insane amounts because they know people will buy them. The assistant manger at my local store tells me that once October comes people return all the stock they bought but couldn't sell and it hurts their store quota. My store has a lot of entitled customers too. They purchase a lot of candles during the year and when they can't get any of the sold out boney bunches they threaten that they will take their business to another location. I have heard that some of those customers are already whining that pet cemetery isn't returning this year and they are going to take their business elsewhere if they don't get that piece. Sometimes I just shake my head on the way people act.


----------



## Clarice Starling

Boney bunch is not popular where I live but the way we do popular concert tickets or even sales is like this. If the shop opens at 9 we start queuing around 6, the shop rosters one of its staff members to start at 8, they come out, take each persons name and order and move along the queue as they move down the queue and the items are no longer available they tell the people queuing so they have the option to go home and try online or stay and queue for something else.


----------



## Spookywolf

Clarice Starling said:


> Boney bunch is not popular where I live but the way we do popular concert tickets or even sales is like this. If the shop opens at 9 we start queuing around 6, the shop rosters one of its staff members to start at 8, they come out, take each persons name and order and move along the queue as they move down the queue and the items are no longer available they tell the people queuing so they have the option to go home and try online or stay and queue for something else.


Hi Clarice and welcome to the HF and our BB thread! I wish more stores would go this route and take down the orders for people before they enter the store. It would stop all the grabbing and people putting 3 or 4 of each piece in their baskets. Maybe give the rest of us a chance of at least getting one.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Clarice and welcome to the HF and our BB thread! I wish more stores would go this route and take down the orders for people before they enter the store. It would stop all the grabbing and people putting 3 or 4 of each piece in their baskets. Maybe give the rest of us a chance of at least getting one.


This year I have gotten to the point that I just don't care. They changed the name of the preview party to get the attention off the boney bunches and yet the boneys have become the stars once again. This makes me question if they limited the stock to push other items. The only boney I really want to get at the store is the telebone boney. My interest in deadly diva just isn't there anymore. I'll get her if it's a good paint job but I won't be sad if she's left behind to keep booze hound company. I'm still getting piano man but I think I'll have a better chance at getting him so I'm going for telebone first.


----------



## amuck amuck

I am with you about this years launch. There is nothing saying witch party to me. Where are they? I will get the piano man and deadly diva only because I got a good deal on the older 3 piece band and will use them with that. Will try for the cat lady and leave that piece out all year. The only other piece I will try for is the electric chair because it is the only piece that appears to be Halloween to me.


----------



## kantosad

I agree. The electric chair is the only one that says Halloween to me as well. I hope they go back more tradtional next year with witches and such.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, guys. I thought I was the only one feeling bummed. Yankee Candle has definitely popped the balloon of excitement with the delayed lauch this year; I wonder if their sales will suffer for it.

I am only ordering the CCL Boney online, unless I grab the doghouse for curiosity's sake. I have no interest in the wedding couple, and was disappointed in the design of the electric chair. I will also be grabbing the Steam Punkin jar holder and tea light holder, the raven with the mirror and maybe one of the steampunk boots.

In store, I will be looking at DD, the Limo, Piano Man, Telebone, and the bartender. I even want to see the candy dish first. I want to see if the quality is worth grabbing one, before I shell out money on them. I just can't deal with all of the quality problems and returns, like I did last year. And, I already know, based on what we have heard so far, that there is no way all of those pieces are going to look good. 

I will also be looking at the Sophia Trick or Treat holder and jar shade, raven burner and Foggy Nights. Again, I want to see the quality in person, before making decisions.

Yankee Candle could have had several hundred dollars worth in sales from me alone, had I been able to maintain excitement about preview day. I admittedly am an emotional buyer, and in this case, YC's delay has turned me, and my money faucet, off.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I will also be looking at the Sophia Trick or Treat holder and jar shade, raven burner and Foggy Nights. Again, I want to see the quality in person, before making decisions.
> .


 i saw the sophia pieces in the deerfield store and i liked them. Too cutesy for me but they look nice, particularly the jar shade. I was impressed wit how nice it looked.


----------



## Kitty

From Boney Bunch Love!


----------



## Spookywolf

I have to get that hearse! I made one trip already but my store had barely put anything out yet. Might try again this weekend. 

I'm looking forward to my new BB purchases. I've started shopping for a used curio cabinet so I'll have more room to display them (and a great excuse to buy more! ) I'm excited about the speakeasy theme this year and can't wait to get my hands on Boney Joel and Telebone. I also want to see some of these in person and that might make up my mind if I want to get more. Sounds like the Boos Brothers will need to be seen in person for the best choice on paint. And I have to see the giant waiter/bartender in person. I just really need to set him next to one of the other pieces and see just how much bigger he really is. I've got all kinds of ideas about how I want to display them this year. We're getting close now!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> From Boney Bunch Love!
> 
> View attachment 250321


I just bought that hearse in Chicago yesterday! I was kicking around the idea if putting the Cracker Barrel skeleton on as the driver.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I have to get that hearse! I made one trip already but my store had barely put anything out yet. Might try again this weekend.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my new BB purchases. I've started shopping for a used curio cabinet so I'll have more room to display them (and a great excuse to buy more! ) I'm excited about the speakeasy theme this year and can't wait to get my hands on Boney Joel and Telebone. I also want to see some of these in person and that might make up my mind if I want to get more. Sounds like the Boos Brothers will need to be seen in person for the best choice on paint. And I have to see the giant waiter/bartender in person. I just really need to set him next to one of the other pieces and see just how much bigger he really is. I've got all kinds of ideas about how I want to display them this year. We're getting close now!


I've also been contemplating a used curio cabinet that I would keep in the basement and lug upstairs for Halloween. Obsessive much?


----------



## SkippyBones95

Stopped in my local store this morning. Their Halloween shipment is in but the sales girl told me that they won't open till manager comes in later today. They are opening at 9AM that Saturday morning, which is what the store did last year. She gave me a flyer with the jar coupon on it (thanks but no thanks). Said there would be prizes. She didn't mention anything about small jars. I'm like everyone else seems to be, kind of disappointed this year and sad about waiting the extra time. I did cheer myself up by buying some Halloween items at Marshalls!!!!


----------



## grim gravely

SkippyBones95 said:


> Stopped in my local store this morning. Their Halloween shipment is in but the sales girl told me that they won't open till manager comes in later today. They are opening at 9AM that Saturday morning, which is what the store did last year. She gave me a flyer with the jar coupon on it (thanks but no thanks). Said there would be prizes. She didn't mention anything about small jars. I'm like everyone else seems to be, kind of disappointed this year and sad about waiting the extra time. I did cheer myself up by buying some Halloween items at Marshalls!!!!


The coupons that come attached to the flyers are never anything excited. I would never buy two candles to only receive one free. That coupon is bait for those that sadly don't know any better. I'm also surprised that the they are being greedy and only giving us $15 off $45 when there is a current $20 off $45 purchase coupon. I will be trying the better coupon with my online purchase. Does anyone know if gift cards/store credit can be used on website purchases?


----------



## NightOwl32

Speaking of delays...has anyone heard any detail on the BBW luminary? I did some sleuthing in that store yesterday as well, got a confirmed Halloween release date of Sept 9th. I'm not sure if I want to try and get the YC haunted house this year, which looks cool, but will be prob be huge or get BBW which tend to be smaller scaled(although also pricey).


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> The coupons that come attached to the flyers are never anything excited. I would never buy two candles to only receive one free. That coupon is bait for those that sadly don't know any better. I'm also surprised that the they are being greedy and only giving us $15 off $45 when there is a current $20 off $45 purchase coupon. I will be trying the better coupon with my online purchase. Does anyone know if gift cards/store credit can be used on website purchases?


Yes, you can use both online.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I have to get that hearse! I made one trip already but my store had barely put anything out yet. Might try again this weekend.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my new BB purchases. I've started shopping for a used curio cabinet so I'll have more room to display them (and a great excuse to buy more! ) I'm excited about the speakeasy theme this year and can't wait to get my hands on Boney Joel and Telebone. I also want to see some of these in person and that might make up my mind if I want to get more. Sounds like the Boos Brothers will need to be seen in person for the best choice on paint. And I have to see the giant waiter/bartender in person. I just really need to set him next to one of the other pieces and see just how much bigger he really is. I've got all kinds of ideas about how I want to display them this year. We're getting close now!


I've been searching for it with out luck as well! Maybe this weekend?!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Mourning Glory said:


> I just bought that hearse in Chicago yesterday! I was kicking around the idea if putting the Cracker Barrel skeleton on as the driver.


Is this hearse by Yankee candle? Another member has one that looks like it but without the boney.


----------



## grim gravely

WickedChick said:


> Is this hearse by Yankee candle? Another member has one that looks like it but without the boney.


If it's the hearse from the boney bunch love facebook, that hearse came from TJ Maxx.


----------



## Madjoodie

grim gravely said:


> If it's the hearse from the boney bunch love facebook, that hearse came from TJ Maxx.


Yep, I got that same hearse from TJ Maxx last week. 

As soon as I saw it, I immediately thought about putting one of the Boney shelf sitters in the driver's seat. Here I thought I could wow everyone with my killer idea. Looks like a lot of great minds think alike!

Is it sad that now I wish YC made Boney accessories that you could have fun with like this? A flashback to my childhood I guess with Barbie playhouses and dress up outfits! Wow, I must be beyond ready for Boney release day.


----------



## Madjoodie

sanura03 said:


> Mine has one, I think it's supposed to hold the umbrella in one position, since the pole just goes straight through a hole in her hands. But even with the huge dollop of hot glue there, the umbrella still shifts around on mine =/


Ditto here, Spookywolf. I actually have two Umbrella Lady pieces courtesy of Ebay stalking. The first one came damaged (the umbrella pole actually broke out of her hands during shipping). So I quickly ordered another before prices went too insane. 

The second one arrived unharmed, but the umbrella is a little shaky (despite the glue). Must be a windy day. I think YC used the same manufacturing technique on my pet cemetery warmer. A strong wind really would tip that pole right on over.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Yep, I got that same hearse from TJ Maxx last week.
> 
> As soon as I saw it, I immediately thought about putting one of the Boney shelf sitters in the driver's seat. Here I thought I could wow everyone with my killer idea. Looks like a lot of great minds think alike!
> 
> Is it sad that now I wish YC made Boney accessories that you could have fun with like this? A flashback to my childhood I guess with Barbie playhouses and dress up outfits! Wow, I must be beyond ready for Boney release day.


Ah, I've often wished for the same thing. Our Boneys need toys, and houses to live in, and accessories, and....  Yup, I'm an overgrown kid with these things, LOL! Which is what makes these cute little guys so much fun!


----------



## notoriousliz

One more week!!


----------



## amuck amuck

notoriousliz said:


> One more week!!


Cleaning out my lit curio cabinet and all available flat surfaces today so I can go to the party, start setting up displays and get some sleep (will have been up all night for the online event) next Saturday. Starting to get excited.


----------



## Kitty

Traditions Year-Round Holiday Store has lots of Halloween items.
http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/OtherMer/OtherHal.htm


----------



## Boneybunchlove

So went in to my Yankee today and the lady told me there will not be coupons this year!!! She said they will not honor the 3 day rule for expired coupons for Halloween merchandise! I am beyond pissed! They better give us a coupon or my spending will be very limited. She also said items won't be on line till 6 am that day too. Are they trying lose their loyal customers or what???


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunchlove said:


> So went in to my Yankee today and the lady told me there will not be coupons this year!!! She said they will not honor the 3 day rule for expired coupons for Halloween merchandise! I am beyond pissed! They better give us a coupon or my spending will be very limited. She also said items won't be on line till 6 am that day too. Are they trying lose their loyal customers or what???


i don't get all twisted up about anything store personnel says before launch. I don't think they know diddly.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

wickedwillingwench said:


> i don't get all twisted up about anything store personnel says before launch. I don't think they know diddly.


I hope you are right cause that would be so wrong. Jack up prices and withold coupons.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Last year the store manager thought my friend and I forged our coupons lol I even showed her the email Yankee sent me at like 2am that morning, but she still gave us side eye. 

That's fine if they don't want to honor the coupon or give us a new one. That just means less sales for them!


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Last year the store manager thought my friend and I forged our coupons lol I even showed her the email Yankee sent me at like 2am that morning, but she still gave us side eye.
> 
> That's fine if they don't want to honor the coupon or give us a new one. That just means less sales for them!


The store manager here last year was furious that I had a coupon. Her comment was, they promised us there would be no coupon this year.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lucy08 said:


> The store manager here last year was furious that I had a coupon. Her comment was, they promised us there would be no coupon this year.


Verbatim what my manager said while giving me the stink eye.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I don't know why they care. It's not like they are losing money out of their own pocket.


----------



## Madjoodie

Boneybunchlove said:


> I hope you are right cause that would be so wrong. Jack up prices and withold coupons.


So is it too early to start bombarding YC with coupon requests? Perhaps I should be using this extra time before the launch differently (rather than spending all of my Halloween funds at Home Goods). 

Just imagine If all of us here (and our lurking friends too ) started sending emails or doing chats every day, maybe we could wear Sean M down sooner rather than later! 

Or perhaps better yet, who had the email address for the top of the food chain at YC?


----------



## grim gravely

Last year when the manager came to greet us while we were waiting for the store to open I asked if it was fine if I could still use the coupon for split orders. She looked at me funny and told me that they were told there was no coupon this year. I showed her the coupon and explained that we had to contact customer service and ask for it. She allowed me to use it but told me that I had to keep it quiet and not let anyone else know there is a coupon. 
Another store I visited the next day told me that sales were very low for the preview party due to people not having a coupon out there. I believe that same day Yankee finally released a coupon for everyone to use. You would think Yankee learned their lesson from last year and have a coupon available for everyone to use.
My store manager was relocated recently and there is a new manager starting on Monday. Since he is new to the company I'm sure he is going to follow the rules and only allow one coupon per person...if there is a coupon this year. Everyone at the store told me coupon usage will depend on how lenient the new manager is with the coupon policy. I'm at the point that I'm just going to order everything online and call it a day if the current coupon is still good when everything goes live.


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> So is it too early to start bombarding YC with coupon requests? Perhaps I should be using this extra time before the launch differently (rather than spending all of my Halloween funds at Home Goods).
> 
> Just imagine If all of us here (and our lurking friends too ) started sending emails or doing chats every day, maybe we could wear Sean M down sooner rather than later!
> 
> Or perhaps better yet, who had the email address for the top of the food chain at YC?


I just hope they don't try to pull off a buy two get one free large candle coupon and think will won't notice.


----------



## NightOwl32

Here's my take on this mess:
1.last summerish? Yankee Co was sold to Jardin.
2.Jardin Corp's sales dept sd "oh sure, we'll give them their little Boney halloween party."
3."But if they're such avid collectors, they'll buy w/o a coupon and the previous CEOs were foolish to minimize profits"; thereby disregarding the established pattern of coupons and the dependence upon those coupons for the loyal and vocal boney fans.
4.store mgrs were told on conference calls by higher-ups "no coupons" and were either skeptical, confused, or relieved when presented w/them.
5.last boney preview eve, said loyal and vocal fans lobbied cust service for coupons, which worked out for social media followers, but not so much for uninformed buyer.
7.sales were down, bonies in SAS, lots of disgruntled fans
8.did Jardin learn from its mistakes? Not really; limited coupons for shoppers who bought online w/in last month, pushed release back so merchandise would be in store closer to Halloween, and limited # of pieces.
I don't really have any answers to this except to say, somehow I think it ends up on us to steer Yankee (run by Jardin) into the direction we want them to go. They cannot please everyone and aren't pleasing anyone by trying to do so.
(I'll stop talking now)


----------



## grim gravely

NightOwl32 said:


> Here's my take on this mess:
> 1.last summerish? Yankee Co was sold to Jardin.
> 2.Jardin Corp's sales dept sd "oh sure, we'll give them their little Boney halloween party."
> 3."But if they're such avid collectors, they'll buy w/o a coupon and the previous CEOs were foolish to minimize profits"; thereby disregarding the established pattern of coupons and the dependence upon those coupons for the loyal and vocal boney fans.
> 4.store mgrs were told on conference calls by higher-ups "no coupons" and were either skeptical, confused, or relieved when presented w/them.
> 5.last boney preview eve, said loyal and vocal fans lobbied cust service for coupons, which worked out for social media followers, but not so much for uninformed buyer.
> 7.sales were down, bonies in SAS, lots of disgruntled fans
> 8.did Jardin learn from its mistakes? Not really; limited coupons for shoppers who bought online w/in last month, pushed release back so merchandise would be in store closer to Halloween, and limited # of pieces.
> I don't really have any answers to this except to say, somehow I think it ends up on us to steer Yankee (run by Jardin) into the direction we want them to go. They cannot please everyone and aren't pleasing anyone by trying to do so.
> (I'll stop talking now)


I don't know why Yankee always seem to have issue with Halloween. They have no problem giving us coupons throughout the holidays. Oh wait, it's because the competition is higher around the holidays and they have to compete for the business. I guess they don't see Halloween as a holiday they have to compete to get us in the store as it's profitable enough? We are the ones who always buy from they around this time of year. Why are they acting greedy and trying to take away the coupons for their overpriced merchandise. If we want the best pieces we may have to pay the store premium for them. Are they going to not have any coupons until after Halloween or are they going to reward the casual customers with a coupon next month? I have one rules I set for myself when I shop at these stores. I never ever pay full price for anything there and I do not purchase unless it's discounted or I have a coupon. I do the same thing at Bath & Body Works. The pumpkin candles may be out but unless they are on sale and I can use a coupon, they will sit on the shelves. The boney bunches will have to warm those shelves until Yankee decides to give us a decent coupon.


----------



## NightOwl32

grim gravely said:


> I don't know why Yankee always seem to have issue with Halloween. They have no problem giving us coupons throughout the holidays. Oh wait, it's because the competition is higher around the holidays and they have to compete for the business. I guess they don't see Halloween as a holiday they have to compete to get us in the store as it's profitable enough? We are the ones who always buy from they around this time of year. Why are they acting greedy and trying to take away the coupons for their overpriced merchandise. If we want the best pieces we may have to pay the store premium for them. Are they going to not have any coupons until after Halloween or are they going to reward the casual customers with a coupon next month? I have one rules I set for myself when I shop at these stores. I never ever pay full price for anything there and I do not purchase unless it's discounted or I have a coupon. I do the same thing at Bath & Body Works. The pumpkin candles may be out but unless they are on sale and I can use a coupon, they will sit on the shelves. The boney bunches will have to warm those shelves until Yankee decides to give us a decent coupon.


Exactly! Coupons are sales drivers and they probably figure in this instance there will be built-in sales. I don't think they'll wait until Halloween to realease another $ off or % off coupon, the big question is whether or not the merchandise will be there.
I also only use coupons/sales to buy and will use the one we know of so I can get my must-haves and start working my displays. Our online orders won't even come in till Sept which is when I usually begin setting up, then add to a little throughout the months till Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Guys, isn't there a coupon out that is good through the preview party for $15 off $45? It's not as good as $20 off $45, but it's better than nothing. 

I feel the sentiments here regarding YC's handling of the Halloween preview, and agree wholeheartedly. It's okay with me though, because I just won't be spending as much there this year. I found an artisan Halloween wreath that cost a bit of $$$ this weekend, and have already allocated a good chunk of funds to that for next Friday. It has been this way all season, with my finding lots of great stuff at other stores, all due to the Boney delay. 

I for one have two of the $15 off $45 coupons, that were inside the last two orders I placed from YC online, and I believe they are still valid next weekend. When I go to the store, I will be taking those with me, and since it will only be me, I will be quite miffed, if the store does not let me complete a measly two transactions, using two coupons. I will be placing two or three orders online, and am looking to make two purchases in store, if the quality is good.


----------



## NightOwl32

Yes, it's the same coupon posted on here for $15 off a $45, w/online code:AUG16
I got two as well from my $1 tart sale orders. It does say, "Share this coupon! Bring a friend and you both receive the offer!" I am using online, in-store and sharing them w/2 others. Typically these coupon s end up on coupon sites, like Retailmenot.


----------



## Lucy08

WickedChick said:


> I don't know why they care. It's not like they are losing money out of their own pocket.


They had insane sales goals for that day and it does take away the coupon amount from their daily sales amount. Not our problem!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunchlove said:


> So went in to my Yankee today and the lady told me there will not be coupons this year!!! She said they will not honor the 3 day rule for expired coupons for Halloween merchandise! I am beyond pissed! They better give us a coupon or my spending will be very limited. She also said items won't be on line till 6 am that day too. Are they trying lose their loyal customers or what???


Boneybunchlove, that is total crap and I'm so sorry your store manager is behaving this way. I guess she really doesn't want to see good sales numbers for her preview party weekend!  Do you have another store that you can go to instead? I'm fortunate enough to have two within driving distance. If I were you, I would tell that manager that there is a valid coupon (the $15 off $45) that she'd better honor per their policy or you will report her to corporate. And even still, with her attitude, it is doubtful that she would allow you to use it more than once and split it up over 3 transactions as we all traditionally do. I just hate store mgrs that act like a dictator about this kind of stuff. And if you have the option, I'd give my money to another store. She doesn't deserve your purchases if she's going to treat you badly.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Spookywolf said:


> Boneybunchlove, that is total crap and I'm so sorry your store manager is behaving this way. I guess she really doesn't want to see good sales numbers for her preview party weekend!  Do you have another store that you can go to instead? I'm fortunate enough to have two within driving distance. If I were you, I would tell that manager that there is a valid coupon (the $15 off $45) that she'd better honor per their policy or you will report her to corporate. And even still, with her attitude, it is doubtful that she would allow you to use it more than once and split it up over 3 transactions as we all traditionally do. I just hate store mgrs that act like a dictator about this kind of stuff. And if you have the option, I'd give my money to another store. She doesn't deserve your purchases if she's going to treat you badly.


There is another store not too far. I will definitely be going there. You are right she doesn't deserve my business. I unfortunately don't have the 15 off 45 coupon. I'm hoping it shows up online in printable form. I definitely could use it as I know a lot of us could. Yankee is causing undue stress lol.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneybunchlove said:


> There is another store not too far. I will definitely be going there. You are right she doesn't deserve my business. I unfortunately don't have the 15 off 45 coupon. I'm hoping it shows up online in printable form. I definitely could use it as I know a lot of us could. Yankee is causing undue stress lol.


Between the possibility of pieces being more limited this year and and the refusal to give us a coupon without ordering something, I will do the bulk of my shopping online. I will be at the store when it opens sat, but without a printable coupon they won't see one cent of my money. Sadly, I feel that this is the direction that YC is moving with the BB. Next year I can see all of the pieces being online exclusive. How many are there this year? 5?


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, call me a disgruntled YC shopper. I've never tried a live chat on YC before, but thought this coupon business deserved an attempt. I actually chatted with Sean M. (and here I thought he was actually an urban legend, LOL.) However, this did not provide a satisfactory answer. See my lack of luck below...



"10:51:52 AM : Customer _____: Initial Question/Comment: Hello, I have a long list of items that I plan on buying this coming weekend at the Halloween preview party, however, all the available coupons expire the day before the party. Some store managers are saying they will not honor the expired coupon the day after. Since I have so many items to buy, a coupon would certainly help. I would like to request a coupon with a later expiration date that I can use for the preview party.

10:51:57 AM : SystemSystem: Thank you for contacting Yankee Candle

10:51:57 AM : SystemSystem: It's our pleasure to assist you

10:51:57 AM : SystemSystem: An agent will be with you shortly

10:52:02 AM : SystemSystem: Thank you for your patience, an agent will be ready in just a minute.

10:53:02 AM : SystemSystem: Sean M. has joined this session!

10:53:02 AM : SystemSystem: Connected with Sean M.. Your Reference Number for this chat is 47986.

10:53:42 AM : AgentSean M.: Hi ______, the current coupons will expire before the party, but often in the past we've had coupons specifically for the party.

10:55:58 AM : Customer_____: It is difficult to plan out my shopping list without knowing if I will have a coupon to use. Some people have received a coupon in their recent purchases but it is not in printable format. Do you know of any coupons that could be emailed to me?

10:56:52 AM : AgentSean M.: All the coupons I have currently will expire before the Witches' Ball.

10:57:32 AM : Customer______: Do you know when/what time the "preview party coupons" were released last year?

10:58:32 AM : AgentSean M.: As I recall, they came out just a day or two before.

10:59:28 AM : Customer______: Guess I'll just have to wait and hope that we get a coupon to use for this year's party. Thanks for your time. 

10:59:42 AM : AgentSean M.: Thank you for choosing Yankee Candle®. Have a nice day!"

So, as you can see, YC is less than forthcoming about a coupon, just the "hope" that we'll get one a day or two before. I try really, really hard to be upbeat and positive about the BB launch. Honest I do. I love collecting them, and I love how they look in displays, especially during our favorite Halloween season. But guys, this kind of bad customer service (not Sean M. specifically, but the way the company in general treats us) is making it very difficult for me to hold onto any excitement at all. I feel like I'm having to pull teeth to buy my pieces and try to do so without killing my budget.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Mourning Glory said:


> Between the possibility of pieces being more limited this year and and the refusal to give us a coupon without ordering something, I will do the bulk of my shopping online. I will be at the store when it opens sat, but without a printable coupon they won't see one cent of my money. Sadly, I feel that this is the direction that YC is moving with the BB. Next year I can see all of the pieces being online exclusive. How many are there this year? 5?


Yep 5 which is unbelievable. She said they are focusing on their other Halloween lines this year. Ok then why are the steam punkin items online only? They really killed the excitement this year. I will be purchasing online mostly too. I'm just worried my items will come broken or with terrible paint. My luck they will sell out and I won't be able to get replacements. I can't afford to buy multiples so I get what I get.


----------



## grim gravely

Is there a possibility that the $20 off $45 coupon code will still be good when the boney bunches go online at midnight?


----------



## Spookywolf

I just don't get this "take a back seat" mentality that they're having this year with the BB community as a whole. And I also don't get the "online exclusive only" thing. My pet cemetery was received broken last year, so it's such a gamble to buy online. And then what happens if your item is broken and YC is sold out by the time you get it? If they would put everything in the store, I would think most people would buy more. I always do when I shop in person at the store versus online. There's always those additional pretty, shiny things that catch my eye and find their way into my cart.  I'm beginning to feel a bit kicked around about this year's launch. The delayed date, the whole flagship store getting special privileges to sell them first thing, the lack of a coupon for some of us, while others get a $15 off coupon with their recent purchase...sigh. It's just a ham-handed way to treat loyal customers, and it's really deflating my Boney bubble.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Is there a possibility that the $20 off $45 coupon code will still be good when the boney bunches go online at midnight?


Well for me, I'm in the Eastern time zone, so my coupon will expire first. If they are on top of deactivating codes on the website, then I'm out of luck.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I just don't get this "take a back seat" mentality that they're having this year with the BB community as a whole. And I also don't get the "online exclusive only" thing. My pet cemetery was received broken last year, so it's such a gamble to buy online. And then what happens if your item is broken and YC is sold out by the time you get it? If they would put everything in the store, I would think most people would buy more. I always do when I shop in person at the store versus online. There's always those additional pretty, shiny things that catch my eye and find their way into my cart.  I'm beginning to feel a bit kicked around about this year's launch. The delayed date, the whole flagship store getting special privileges to sell them first thing, the lack of a coupon for some of us, while others get a $15 off coupon with their recent purchase...sigh. It's just a ham-handed way to treat loyal customers, and it's really deflating my Boney bubble.


There is a good possibility that I am avoiding going to the store altogether this year. How things have changed...Remember when we were excited about going to the store and hoping they had some surprise like the ornaments? Not anymore


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Well for me, I'm in the Eastern time zone, so my coupon will expire first. If they are on top of deactivating codes on the website, then I'm out of luck.


Of course they will be on top of things. Yet, they allow glitches to happen all the time.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneybunchlove said:


> Yep 5 which is unbelievable. She said they are focusing on their other Halloween lines this year. Ok then why are the steam punkin items online only? They really killed the excitement this year. I will be purchasing online mostly too. I'm just worried my items will come broken or with terrible paint. My luck they will sell out and I won't be able to get replacements. I can't afford to buy multiples so I get what I get.


I know what you mean about buying multiples. For one, it's a lot of money. Also, my nearest store is over an hour away, to make returns. I am lucking out with two pieces though. My coworker is just getting into collecting BB and said if I ordered multiples of two pieces she would take the ones with the worse paint job. I thought that was very nice if her! Hopefully, none of those arrive broken as we are both counting on them. Speaking of broken, I will be ordering two doghouse just in case. And my YC manager will just have to grit her teeth and bear it when I return one.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I just don't get this "take a back seat" mentality that they're having this year with the BB community as a whole. And I also don't get the "online exclusive only" thing.


They think that BB collectors are just a bunch of mindless zombies that will continue to hand over their hard earned money for overpriced, subpar merchandise while they can focus on pulling in the general population that doesn't normally shop with them using their new line! *gets off soapbox*


----------



## DarkSecret

Six days to go! And I should be excited that the release is finally almost here. But while I am making plans about what to buy immediately, I am afraid to buy something online and then pass it up in the store. Then I get home, and an email is there in my inbox from YC telling me they can't fill my order. So what to do? Buy duplicates? That could get expensive.


----------



## Spookywolf

I can't afford to buy anything full price without a coupon. Will they offer a coupon before the launch? More than likely, as they have in years past. But we shouldn't have to be left hanging and sweating it out until they rush in like big heroes at the last minute to bestow one upon us. (Sorry if I sound bitter. I'm still stinging from my online flop chat with Sean M. ) Why can't they just be like the other, more reasonable retail stores? Put the catalog out there, put some coupons out there. Show off their wares and get you excited to buy? This cloak and dagger routine YC as been pulling the last few years is getting awfully tired and irritating.


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Six days to go! And I should be excited that the release is finally almost here. But while I am making plans about what to buy immediately, I am afraid to buy something online and then pass it up in the store. Then I get home, and an email is there in my inbox from YC telling me they can't fill my order. So what to do? Buy duplicates? That could get expensive.


I hear ya! I have 2 must-have pieces this year - the Telebone and the Piano guy. I'm buying those online the night before, and at the store (if I can get one) the day of. Then I'll return the ones that aren't as good after the fact. At least I'll be covered if I get a broken one. I normally don't do this, but this year I'm feeling more pressure with the later release date and the low stock numbers I'm hearing about already. I can't afford to do the duplicate method for everything I want though, but at least I'm covering my bets for the pieces I feel I can't live without.


----------



## DarkSecret

I had it all planned at least I thought I did. I just don't have any confidence in their website after I ordered the autumn silhouette jar holder and a full 8 hours later I was told they couldn't fill my order. Now, of course, that jar holder appears in their catalog. So did they actually have it and are just holding on to it to re-release it next Saturday? Sorry YC I am no longer interested, you lost a sale because of the games you play.


----------



## amuck amuck

Mourning Glory said:


> They think that BB collectors are just a bunch of mindless zombies that will continue to hand over their hard earned money for overpriced, subpar merchandise while they can focus on pulling in the general population that doesn't normally shop with them using their new line! *gets off soapbox*


I really feel like they think we are children and will buy anything. As stated in a previous thread some one saw a memo where they want to appeal to their " adult customers ".  If they do not want to sell boneys, they could announce it but make one final really great redo of a really wished for piece such as Mom with baby or cake plate something really hard to find and they would make money on that. As it is I will buy 4 pieces this year instead of the many in previous years and if the design and quality does not improve say good bye to YC because their candles are terrible .


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm catching up on the posts I've missed and I'm pretty upset and disappointed with the direction YC has decided to go in this year. From what everyone is reporting, it truly does seem like YC thinks BB customers (and the line itself) are a nuisance and they'd just as soon be rid of it. I wouldn't be surprised at all if next year they're all an online exclusive, come out late, and don't get replenished.

The lack of coupon for the party makes no sense to me either. Why? I simply don't get it. As a lot of you have pointed out- other holidays don't get treated like this. Isn't there always some form of a coupon or other available all the time? Why have no good coupons for one day of the year?

Needless to say, I'm much, much less excited for the release this year and as a result have decided to buy far less than I was planning for. I've been buying older Boneys on this wonderful forum and it's been fun to back collect.  I like to buy from people who cared about their Boneys as much as we do and don't begrudge me the enjoyment of getting new ones. To YC, all I have to say is, good luck running this thing into the ground and I'll be surprised if it works out for you.


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> They think that BB collectors are just a bunch of mindless zombies that will continue to hand over their hard earned money for overpriced, subpar merchandise while they can focus on pulling in the general population that doesn't normally shop with them using their new line! *gets off soapbox*


But that's exactly the problem!!!!! So many people buy them anyways regardless of how they look. Until we stop buying they will continue on the path they are going.


----------



## Kitty

My local YC store said because of the late release date they will be restocking until Halloween, hope this is true.


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Hi all! I came across this thread while trying to get info on what Boneys will be released this year. I'm so excited to meet folks who love the Boney Bunch (and Halloween!) as much as I do! 

I've been collecting BBs since 2011 & have managed to snag a few older pieces since, mainly off eBay. I've never had any issues with getting broken pieces - at least until this past week. I was hoping to get opinions on the proper or best thing to do. I purchased a headless horseman (BIN) off eBay which I was SO excited to get; he's one of the ones I've been hunting for over a year. It arrived this past week - broken. The seller packaged it in a large box, and while it looks like they tried to protect it properly, I think there just wasn't enough packaging in there to keep the figure from moving around (thanks to how much the USPS beats up boxes). As soon as I picked it up, I heard rattling like something was broken. When I opened the box, I found the arm & head had broken off. I've contacted the seller, and they want me to file the USPS claim as it was sent Priority so had some insurance. I am reluctant as I don't want to go through the process only to find the PO won't pay & then have an issue trying to get a refund from the seller instead. I've asked the seller to provide me with a refund & file the claim themselves, and I will assist however needed, but they've refused (and not very nicely, either). Help please? Those of you who have been through this before, what is the best action to take in this situation? Thank you all so much!


----------



## Spookywolf

Apocalypse Pony said:


> Hi all! I came across this thread while trying to get info on what Boneys will be released this year. I'm so excited to meet folks who love the Boney Bunch (and Halloween!) as much as I do!
> 
> I've been collecting BBs since 2011 & have managed to snag a few older pieces since, mainly off eBay. I've never had any issues with getting broken pieces - at least until this past week. I was hoping to get opinions on the proper or best thing to do. I purchased a headless horseman (BIN) off eBay which I was SO excited to get; he's one of the ones I've been hunting for over a year. It arrived this past week - broken. The seller packaged it in a large box, and while it looks like they tried to protect it properly, I think there just wasn't enough packaging in there to keep the figure from moving around (thanks to how much the USPS beats up boxes). As soon as I picked it up, I heard rattling like something was broken. When I opened the box, I found the arm & head had broken off. I've contacted the seller, and they want me to file the USPS claim as it was sent Priority so had some insurance. I am reluctant as I don't want to go through the process only to find the PO won't pay & then have an issue trying to get a refund from the seller instead. I've asked the seller to provide me with a refund & file the claim themselves, and I will assist however needed, but they've refused (and not very nicely, either). Help please? Those of you who have been through this before, what is the best action to take in this situation? Thank you all so much!


Welcome to the Forum and the BB thread.  So sorry to hear about your bad luck with your purchase. That's always so heartbreaking to get a broken Boney after going through the whole Ebay routine to get it. I would immediately open a refund request through Ebay and let them know the seller is refusing to refund your money. Here's a copy and paste from Ebay...

1	
Open a request
Let the seller know the item you received isn't as described in the listing and you want to return it.

2	
Not resolved? Let us know
If you're not happy with the seller's resolution after 3 business days of opening your request, ask us to step in and help. Go to your Purchase history and select the item > Case details > ask eBay to step in.

3	
We'll get your money back fast
You'll get an answer within 2 days, and if your request qualifies, we'll send you a refund.

You are protected through Ebay's buyer protection. Good luck with your refund process and hopefully you can find another one on Ebay for a good price.


----------



## Kitty

Apocalypse Pony, welcome to HF!
Many of us have been through this with sellers who just will not pack items correctly.
Since this seller refused to help, Ebay has the buyer protection, open a dispute against seller, attach pics of box, packing material & broken items to Ebay. Keep all items until dispute is settled. Don't worry, most times Ebay sides with the buyer.
Let us know the result.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Apocalypse Pony said:


> Hi all! I came across this thread while trying to get info on what Boneys will be released this year. I'm so excited to meet folks who love the Boney Bunch (and Halloween!) as much as I do!
> 
> I've been collecting BBs since 2011 & have managed to snag a few older pieces since, mainly off eBay. I've never had any issues with getting broken pieces - at least until this past week. I was hoping to get opinions on the proper or best thing to do. I purchased a headless horseman (BIN) off eBay which I was SO excited to get; he's one of the ones I've been hunting for over a year. It arrived this past week - broken. The seller packaged it in a large box, and while it looks like they tried to protect it properly, I think there just wasn't enough packaging in there to keep the figure from moving around (thanks to how much the USPS beats up boxes). As soon as I picked it up, I heard rattling like something was broken. When I opened the box, I found the arm & head had broken off. I've contacted the seller, and they want me to file the USPS claim as it was sent Priority so had some insurance. I am reluctant as I don't want to go through the process only to find the PO won't pay & then have an issue trying to get a refund from the seller instead. I've asked the seller to provide me with a refund & file the claim themselves, and I will assist however needed, but they've refused (and not very nicely, either). Help please? Those of you who have been through this before, what is the best action to take in this situation? Thank you all so much!


If you have not started the claim process with Ebay, please do so. As you said, it is not your responsibility to deal with USPS. Any issues with breakage and Ebay are sadly Pumpkin Muffins expertise. I'm sure she will be able to give you better advice, bit in the mean time, file that claim!


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Thank you for your advice, Spookywolf, Kitty & Mourning Glory! It is much appreciated.  I wanted to make sure I wasn't being unreasonable. I have sold on eBay a few times & would have considered it my job to deal with any breakage issues (if they had occurred) but I guess that isn't the case for every seller. 

Thank you also for the welcome! I am so excited to find this forum & look forward to chatting more with all of you.


----------



## Clarice Starling

I don't really know how to use this site and I don't know if it's already posted but here's a coupon that was on twitter today.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Clarice Starling said:


> I don't really know how to use this site and I don't know if it's already posted but here's a coupon that was on twitter today.
> View attachment 250725


Wow! Thanks for posting! I'm going to have to rethink my online strategy. And really, Sean M. You couldn't throw us a boney?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Clarice Starling said:


> I don't really know how to use this site and I don't know if it's already posted but here's a coupon that was on twitter today.
> View attachment 250725


Unfortunately, this was from 2014


----------



## Mourning Glory

Mourning Glory said:


> Wow! Thanks for posting! I'm going to have to rethink my online strategy. And really, Sean M. You couldn't throw us a boney?


Really!  Well, thanks for pointing that out. Maybe SCARE and some combination of numbers will be a recurring code like some have been in the past.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> Really!  Well, thanks for pointing that out. Maybe SCARE and some combination of numbers will be a recurring code like some have been in the past.


I hope so!


----------



## Clarice Starling

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Unfortunately, this was from 2014


I'm so sorry! I got them on twitter today didn't even look at the date. I just went back to check it and I got it on my SCENTsationalist feed, they are on the website too saying they are good for 2015 there is a $20 off $45 there too that is also out of date but that site is saying they are good for 2015.
So sorry again.


----------



## Lucy08

I'm really torn as to what to do next weekend. I only want two pieces plus the bowl. Crazy cat lady will obviously have to be ordered online. I'm thinking I will order two just in case. In store I want Telebone and the candy bowl. My fear is bad paint and with Telebone bad electric and glue gun glue. Part of me just wants to skip the entire thing!!!!!


----------



## Barbie K

Clarice Starling said:


> I'm so sorry! I got them on twitter today didn't even look at the date. I just went back to check it and I got it on my SCENTsationalist feed, they are on the website too saying they are good for 2015 there is a $20 off $45 there too that is also out of date but that site is saying they are good for 2015.
> So sorry again.


Unless something changes, that one is not working. Just tried it for kicks.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Well, call me a disgruntled YC shopper. I've never tried a live chat on YC before, but thought this coupon business deserved an attempt. I actually chatted with Sean M. (and here I thought he was actually an urban legend, LOL.) However, this did not provide a satisfactory answer. See my lack of luck below...


For fun/frustration, I just tried my own live chat. No Sean M for me. The agent said he didn't have a dollar off coupon good for the preview party, and didn't know if there would be one. He offered to send me one that expired on Aug. 28th (but then sent me one that expires today). Seriously?!? 

When I specifically asked about the coupon folks got with online orders, he said they don't have access to those. And he said they would not honor a coupon that expires the day before the preview party. I then said I would be checking back every day, thought other Halloween lovers would be too, and thanked him for his time. The agent disconnected without even wishing me a nice day. 

Yes, I know I can place online Boney orders and use at least that one code. But if only $15 off and then having to pay shipping, well I guess that means less Boneys for me. At least until semiannual sale time.


----------



## Do_you_believe_in_goats?

Edited for redundancy. Didn't realize everyone was on top of that ebay thing.


----------



## Madjoodie

Apocalypse Pony said:


> Thank you for your advice, Spookywolf, Kitty & Mourning Glory! It is much appreciated.  I wanted to make sure I wasn't being unreasonable. I have sold on eBay a few times & would have considered it my job to deal with any breakage issues (if they had occurred) but I guess that isn't the case for every seller.
> 
> Thank you also for the welcome! I am so excited to find this forum & look forward to chatting more with all of you.


Just wanted to add my welcome and say you are definitely not being unreasonable. I just had a Dept 56 Halloween piece I bought on Ebay come broken. The seller asked me to send pictures, so that she could file an insurance claim. I was happy to do so (okay, maybe not happy because I'd have preferred an unbroken item). But I sent the pictures, and then she refunded my money immediately. 

USPS later sent me a letter about the claim the seller filed, indicating that I needed to hold on to the shipping box and broken item while they investigate. So just a heads up in case you haven't been down this road before. My seller hadn't asked me to do that, and I'd hate to somehow screw up her getting the claim paid out from USPS. But since I've suffered several Boney Bunch carnages, I knew to keep it all in case.


----------



## Spookywolf

Clarice Starling said:


> I'm so sorry! I got them on twitter today didn't even look at the date. I just went back to check it and I got it on my SCENTsationalist feed, they are on the website too saying they are good for 2015 there is a $20 off $45 there too that is also out of date but that site is saying they are good for 2015.
> So sorry again.


Clarice, it's okay. I didn't catch the expiration date either when you first posted it. I was too busy whoop-whooping and shouting "Bingo!"  (Thanks Jezebel-Boo for the sharp eyes.) I'm still thinking we'll get a "bone" tossed to us by YC before the preview party. And if they don't cough up a coupon, then I'm only buying my two must-haves and giving Home Goods, TJMaxx, and Michaels the rest of my cash. Two can play at this game, YC! Take that right on the chin for your quarterly statement. Next time don't make us wait so long to put out your merchandise and give us a coupon to shop with.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Two can play at this game, YC! Take that right on the chin for your quarterly statement. Next time don't make us wait so long to put out your merchandise and give us a coupon to shop with.


Oh, wow Spookywolf. You literally made me LOL!  Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## grim gravely

My store flat out lied to me today. It looks like they are picking and choosing who they want to invite to shop early on Saturday. Last week when I called them they told me that they will be opening early during the party and I was invited to come early. Today they told me that they aren't opening early on Saturday. I explained that I was personally invited to come early and wanted to make sure they were still doing a 9 o'clock opening. They just told me that they will be open normal mall hour and the associate turned her back on me until I left the store.
I have no clue why Yankee Candle has a attitude these days. I hope they stop doing Halloween altogether if they are going to have this kind of attitude. I would love to cross them off my list of places to give my money to. Their candles are too light for the money and they treat their Halloween customers like they are replaceable. If they want to get rid of the boney bunches fine but don't bring them back a few years later when they realize they made a mistake. Sadly, many of us will be there buying them when that happens.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> My store flat out lied to me today. It looks like they are picking and choosing who they want to invite to shop early on Saturday. Last week when I called them they told me that they will be opening early during the party and I was invited to come early. Today they told me that they aren't opening early on Saturday. I explained that I was personally invited to come early and wanted to make sure they were still doing a 9 o'clock opening. They just told me that they will be open normal mall hour and the associate turned her back on me until I left the store.
> I have no clue why Yankee Candle has a attitude these days. I hope they stop doing Halloween altogether if they are going to have this kind of attitude. I would love to cross them off my list of places to give my money to. Their candles are too light for the money and they treat their Halloween customers like they are replaceable. If they want to get rid of the boney bunches fine but don't bring them back a few years later when they realize they made a mistake. Sadly, many of us will be there buying them when that happens.


Was it the store manager that said this to you today? If not, then I'd call back tomorrow when the manager is there and tell them what happened and that you'd like verification of their hours and if you are or are not invited. This secrecy stuff is really irksome to me. I'm not sure why Yankee thinks this is the best way to market their wares. To me it's reminiscent of elementary school, when the bully would hold your toy over your head teasing you with it but not actually handing it over. It's not intriguing or causing a stir of excitement, if that's what they're attempting. It feels mean. And with the push back in date this is no longer a "preview" party. This is the actual release date. So why hide the new Boney line out of sight? Why withhold coupons and store info? If it wasn't for this Forum and places like BBL's facebook, we wouldn't even know what the new Boney line looked like at all.


----------



## Spookywolf

My store manager had a formal complaint lodged against her at the home office by a customer the year she opened one hour early. The customer said she didn't know about it and apparently raised the roof. Corporate told my store they are no longer allowed to open early, so it's normal hours for me. I think I might still call my store manager and see how flexible she is on the expired coupon thing. Not sure if this is up to the individual stores or if it's being mandated from higher up in their administration, but I figure I might as well ask.


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Thank you, Madjoodie! Thankfully the seller did at least tell me to hang on to both the box & packing material initially (since they instructed me to file the claim), so I did still have it. I'm sorry to hear you've had multiple broken Boneys! I wonder if there are certain pieces that are more fragile than others because of the design? The more I look at the Headless Horseman, the more I question whether I should attempt to replace the broken one I got, since anything other than a perfect packing job might put the weakest area at risk of breaking off (his arm & head).

Grim Gravely, that stinks!  I would call & ask for the manager. Let them know what happened to you & they can confirm whether they are still doing an early opening. It's ridiculous that associate gave you an attitude. I know retail is often difficult & thankless (having worked it for a number of years) but that's no reason to be rude to a customer. With any luck the store manager will be committed to customer service & have a coupon to share!


----------



## grim gravely

Apocalypse Pony said:


> Thank you, Madjoodie! Thankfully the seller did at least tell me to hang on to both the box & packing material initially (since they instructed me to file the claim), so I did still have it. I'm sorry to hear you've had multiple broken Boneys! I wonder if there are certain pieces that are more fragile than others because of the design? The more I look at the Headless Horseman, the more I question whether I should attempt to replace the broken one I got, since anything other than a perfect packing job might put the weakest area at risk of breaking off (his arm & head).
> 
> Grim Gravely, that stinks!  I would call & ask for the manager. Let them know what happened to you & they can confirm whether they are still doing an early opening. It's ridiculous that associate gave you an attitude. I know retail is often difficult & thankless (having worked it for a number of years) but that's no reason to be rude to a customer. With any luck the store manager will be committed to customer service & have a coupon to share!


Welcome Apocalypse Pony 
I hate to tell on people and potentially get them in trouble. This store has no manager until tomorrow when the new manager starts. I will be calling the assistant manger when she's back this week and see if things have changed with the early release. I've been getting a less friendly vibe from Yankee in general these days. It's as if they aren't happy with the direction Jarden is taking the company.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> My store manager had a formal complaint lodged against her at the home office by a customer the year she opened one hour early. The customer said she didn't know about it and apparently raised the roof. Corporate told my store they are no longer allowed to open early, so it's normal hours for me. I think I might still call my store manager and see how flexible she is on the expired coupon thing. Not sure if this is up to the individual stores or if it's being mandated from higher up in their administration, but I figure I might as well ask.


My store had a turnaround recently. To make a long story short, the manger moved to another store and my store is short on employees...or so I thought. That's a whole other story though. lol Long story short, there is a new manger, new to company, starting tomorrow. I'm almost certain I know this new manger from another retail store and if he is the same person I'm thinking of...he plays by the rules and is not very nice. I don't expect multiple coupon usage when he's working. However, the assistant manager is closing that night and I may stop in when she's there to see if there's anything else I want. That's if there is a coupon to use.


----------



## Kitty

Local stores have sign sheet for customers to be notified when the store will be for this Saturday.


Someone on BBL made these from 2014.


----------



## notoriousliz

Can someone please remind me which Boneys are online exclusives? I know Crazy Cat Lady, but I can't seem to remember (or find a list of) the others. TIA!


----------



## Mourning Glory

notoriousliz said:


> Can someone please remind me which Boneys are online exclusives? I know Crazy Cat Lady, but I can't seem to remember (or find a list of) the others. TIA!


Crazy Cat Lady
Electric Chair
Dog House
Wedding Couple
Slaying Alive


----------



## notoriousliz

Mourning Glory said:


> Crazy Cat Lady
> Electric Chair
> Dog House
> Wedding Couple
> Slaying Alive


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kitty

I believe there are only 4 online pieces. Slaying Alive in stores.
Online pieces:
Crazy Cat Lady
Electric Chair
Dog House
Wedding Couple


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> I believe there are only 4 online pieces. Slaying Alive in stores.
> Online pieces:
> Crazy Cat Lady
> Electric Chair
> Dog House
> Wedding Couple


It's listed in the catalog as being an online and catalog exclusive. To be honest, I don't know what makes it special enough to be an online exclusive. I suspect seeing these at the SAS.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> It's listed in the catalog as being an online and catalog exclusive. To be honest, I don't know what makes it special enough to be an online exclusive. I suspect seeing these at the SAS.


The paint job is what makes it special enough to be online only.


----------



## notoriousliz

That made me cackle ^^


----------



## jecarl2

Kitty said:


> My local YC store said because of the late release date they will be restocking until Halloween, hope this is true.


I wnet to my YC yesterday and they said they will not be restocking this year. Its first come first serve until gone.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

So many different stories IDK what to think this year! Yankee needs to get it together!


----------



## grim gravely

Not only is the stock limited this year but I know my store employees get first pick and hold for themselves before putting the boney bunches out. Last year I was told my store received three "dying to see you" boneys and the morning of the party they only had one out to sell. They even told me that they were only shipped one. When I mentioned it to the assist manager later she admitted that the employees do pick and hold pieces for themselves first. This was the same issue with the mansion two years ago. My store received three mansions and only one made it out and I was lucky enough to get it. I understand it's a perk for working there but I think it's unfair for them to hold the limited stock items for themselves...or friends. This is why I think I'm going to order everything online, pay the shipping & have a stress free day on Saturday.


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunchlove said:


> So many different stories IFK what to think this year! Yankee needs to get it together!


Yankee Candle doesn't care about Halloween anymore. If they had it their way, they would release their limited stock and after the party limit it to the back of the store and move on. That way they can put their unscented candle in the front of the store along with their "in between" season items.


----------



## notoriousliz

grim gravely said:


> Yankee Candle doesn't care about Halloween anymore. If they had it their way, they would release their limited stock and after the party limit it to the back of the store and move on. That way they can put their unscented candle in the front of the store along with their "in between" season items.


I completely agree. And I agree with everyone that thinks the Boney Bunch/Halloween lovers are a nuisance at this point. A store employee all but told me that last year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

jecarl2 said:


> I wnet to my YC yesterday and they said they will not be restocking this year. Its first come first serve until gone.


This really wouldn't surprise me. I made my first trip into Michaels this season on Saturday, and found two floral stems I had seen in a picture on BBL, and they had one of each left. I got them, but I sure wish I could have gotten another one of each. When I started talking to one of the associates about their premade arrangements, which were filled with these stems (and probably made up half of what was sent to the store, btw) it was mentioned that for the next couple of weeks, the floral stems, at least in my area, would not be on sale, like they were just two days ago. Also, without my asking, I was told that I needed to get what I wanted to now, because as far as "seasonal merchandise" was concerned (meaning Halloween), she did not think they would be receiving anymore stock. I was a little floored, and will definitely have to go right in next year, when Halloween stock starts to surface at the beginning of August. 

So, if Michaels, who put out their stock "early" this year, isn't restocking, you can bet your bottom $, that YC won't be. I don't want to read of any disappointments here. It seems if you even think you want something, you have to go for it straight away Saturday, or possibly be reduced to scouring eBay.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Yankee Candle doesn't care about Halloween anymore. If they had it their way, they would release their limited stock and after the party limit it to the back of the store and move on. That way they can put their unscented candle in the front of the store along with their "in between" season items.


I wonder how long it will be before that ginormous candle gets displayed, LOL! How much is that bad boy again? It's a shame I can't afford to waste the money. I would love to light that sucker, and see if it has a throw. Bet it doesn't!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This really wouldn't surprise me. I made my first trip into Michaels this season on Saturday, and found two floral stems I had seen in a picture on BBL, and they had one of each left. I got them, but I sure wish I could have gotten another one of each. When I started talking to one of the associates about their premade arrangements, which were filled with these stems (and probably made up half of what was sent to the store, btw) it was mentioned that for the next couple of weeks, the floral stems, at least in my area, would not be on sale, like they were just two days ago. Also, without my asking, I was told that I needed to get what I wanted to now, because as far as "seasonal merchandise" was concerned (meaning Halloween), she did not think they would be receiving anymore stock. I was a little floored, and will definitely have to go right in next year, when Halloween stock starts to surface at the beginning of August.
> 
> So, if Michaels, who put out their stock "early" this year, isn't restocking, you can bet your bottom $, that YC won't be. I don't want to read of any disappointments here. It seems if you even think you want something, you have to go for it straight away Saturday, or possibly be reduced to scouring eBay.


It is true that Michaels doesn't restock much at this point. By the time October comes around everything is usually on clearance. The manager happened to be doing something in the Halloween aisle when I was there and I overheard him telling one of his employees that they always bring stuff out early because crafters want to get a head start on the next holiday. They were already getting aisles ready for Christmas stuff.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I wonder how long it will be before that ginormous candle gets displayed, LOL! How much is that bad boy again? It's a shame I can't afford to waste the money. I would love to light that sucker, and see if it has a throw. Bet it doesn't!


The $299 king candle, I believe that's what it's called. Sadly, it would throw about as good as a old school Yankee Candle. I don't expect it to scent the entire block like they claim.


----------



## Kitty

Many companies in the last few years have gone bankrupt. YC business was sold, too.
Some YC stores do not do enough business to restock even if merchandise sells out, they go by quarterly profits like most businesses. YC merchandise is made in China & takes 3 months to arrive. Based on prior profits the company buyers estimate the quantity for each region, when areas make the most profit they get more stock, if store does poorly, it closes, personnel loose their jobs. It is always the bottom line, unfortunately that is good old corporate greed.


----------



## NightOwl32

grim gravely said:


> Not only is the stock limited this year but I know my store employees get first pick and hold for themselves before putting the boney bunches out. Last year I was told my store received three "dying to see you" boneys and the morning of the party they only had one out to sell. They even told me that they were only shipped one. When I mentioned it to the assist manager later she admitted that the employees do pick and hold pieces for themselves first. This was the same issue with the mansion two years ago. My store received three mansions and only one made it out and I was lucky enough to get it. I understand it's a perk for working there but I think it's unfair for them to hold the limited stock items for themselves...or friends. This is why I think I'm going to order everything online, pay the shipping & have a stress free day on Saturday.


This is ridiculous GG! At my local store, employees are forbidden to buy any in stock boney bunch and also sign a confidentiality agreement; they are allowed to buy other Halloween items. Only 3 of them buy bb, but in recent years they have stressed about sell-outs before they can Web Order their own items (after the rush of early customers). I've gotten my poor friend nervous enough about it that I'm buying her Boney Joel when I make my online order even though her store won't get the credit.
I think your local store is blatantly breaking the rules. Too bad you guys couldn't shop my local yc, they are one of the stores in trouble that Kitty mentioned in her recent post.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I think I am going to call my store Friday, to get an idea of how many of each piece they are getting in. They are a smaller store, so they don't get many of any one piece. However, unlike other YC stores, based on their sales numbers, they should get more stock. The manager there has been puzzled about this for years.


----------



## Kitty

This is a email response I received from my local YC store sign up sheet customers info on Witches Ball.


Dear Guest,

As you requested, we are emailing you today to inform you of our early store opening this Saturday August 29, 2015 at 8:00 am for the annual Witches Ball Event. Please come and join us for this fun event. Don’t forget to wear your Halloween best for a door prize. We will have a kids section for the children to color while you shop. As well as treats to enjoy while you shop.

Thank you from your,

Yankee Candle


----------



## DarkSecret

Just checked my email, I received an invite too. My store is opening at 9:00 a.m. Along with everything else you stated Kitty mine says that everything is first come, first served and that quantities are limited, but they would be happy to place an online order for something that sold out.


----------



## grim gravely

With all the online exclusives this year, placing your must haves online might be the way to go this year. I'm wondering if we will have a shot at the candy dish online. That's the only item that will make me go into the store on Saturday.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Does anyone remember the trick of how to find out how many of a certain item are left on the YC website? I am thinking this will come in very handy when trying to decide whether to place an online order at home (and pay shipping), or wait and do it when the store opens... Thanks!


----------



## DarkSecret

I, along with probably everyone here, would just like a definite time when I can place an online order. I think it was shortly after midnight last year? I think I placed an order at 4 or 5 a.m. I plan to order my must haves online, I just don't want to take a chance. My invite stated free shipping for anything carried in the store but not available for one reason or another. So I guess that doesn't apply to online exclusives.


----------



## grim gravely

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Does anyone remember the trick of how to find out how many of a certain item are left on the YC website? I am thinking this will come in very handy when trying to decide whether to place an online order at home (and pay shipping), or wait and do it when the store opens... Thanks!


I believe you have to put something like 1000 quantity in your cart and see if that many of the item is still available. You have to keep raising the quantity until it tells you that they only have so many left and you need to lower your quantity. 
For example, if you add 2000 of a item in your cart it will tell you they only have 1535 (just a random number I'm using) of that item available.


----------



## grim gravely

DarkSecret said:


> I, along with probably everyone here, would just like a definite time when I can place an online order. I think it was shortly after midnight last year? I think I placed an order at 4 or 5 a.m. I plan to order my must haves online, I just don't want to take a chance. My invite stated free shipping for anything carried in the store but not available for one reason or another. So I guess that doesn't apply to online exclusives.


Last year items were slowly popping up one at a time and some people "broke the code" for the other boney bunch items. I also remember that check out took forever because everyone was online at the same time. lol
Remember last year, seeing the boney bunches on the website was the first time we saw clear pictures of some of the boney bunches. This year we had some awesome leaks so we have seen everything....flaws and all.


----------



## DarkSecret

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Does anyone remember the trick of how to find out how many of a certain item are left on the YC website? I am thinking this will come in very handy when trying to decide whether to place an online order at home (and pay shipping), or wait and do it when the store opens... Thanks!


I remember a couple of people doing that, but I'm not quite sure how they did it. Maybe by putting a huge number in quantity ordered? And then seeing how many they could actually get and then cancelling the order? I'd be nervous doing that!


----------



## DarkSecret

grim gravely said:


> Last year items were slowly popping up one at a time and some people "broke the code" for the other boney bunch items. I also remember that check out took forever because everyone was online at the same time. lol
> Remember last year, seeing the boney bunches on the website was the first time we saw clear pictures of some of the boney bunches. This year we had some awesome leaks so we have seen everything....flaws and all.


I didn't know that, I think I ordered later like 4 or 5 a.m. and everything was still available, including pet cemetery. I hope they don't wait this year till 6 a.m.


----------



## grim gravely

DarkSecret said:


> I didn't know that, I think I ordered later like 4 or 5 a.m. and everything was still available, including pet cemetery. I hope they don't wait this year till 6 a.m.


I think we crashed the site as soon as things went live. For the first hour or so it was hard to check out. I was able to finally get my order in aorund 4 a.m. and I remember being exhausted. lol


----------



## DarkSecret

Well we are a day closer to the release, my patience is wearing thin. I never did get an invite in the mail, but I was glad to finally at least get an email invite. As was stated earlier there is a lot of misinformation out there. Stores are opening at different times, and who knows when the items will be available online. I'm calling it a night and will be checking back tomorrow.


----------



## Mourning Glory

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Does anyone remember the trick of how to find out how many of a certain item are left on the YC website? I am thinking this will come in very handy when trying to decide whether to place an online order at home (and pay shipping), or wait and do it when the store opens... Thanks!


You go to the quick order at the top of the screen. Type in the item number and the highest number allowed for quantity (I belover its 9999). It will then say that they do not have that many items but will tell you how many are in stock. Shout out to Haddonfield for first sharing this!


----------



## DarkSecret

grim gravely said:


> I think we crashed the site as soon as things went live. For the first hour or so it was hard to check out. I was able to finally get my order in aorund 4 a.m. and I remember being exhausted. lol


Oh dear, I think that would have been frustrating, I didn't realized that happened. I had planned to order as soon as they became available, now I just don't know!


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> You go to the quick order at the top of the screen. Type in the item number and the highest number allowed for quantity (I belover its 9999). It will then say that they do not have that many items but will tell you how many are in stock. Should out to Haddonfield for first sharing this!


You are right, I was doing it the old school was last year. 
Haddonfield, you are the best.


----------



## grim gravely

DarkSecret said:


> Oh dear, I think that would have been frustrating, I didn't realized that happened. I had planned to order as soon as they became available, now I just don't know!


I'm still very undecided on how I'm going to break up my orders. It all depends on if the $20 off $45 coupon is still active. If I'm able to use it I'm going for the electric chair boney. If the coupon does not work, I'm going to skip on it and figure out a way to maximize some kind of savings. lol


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grim gravely said:


> A few days ago I posted that Yankee candle's Purr-Chuli, Cider Web & Boo-Nilla are now being sold at Gordmans. Today at Home Goods I saw Yankee Candle's Pumpkin Patch, Trick or Treat (The ghost label, not the boney bunch label that we get every year) and Boo-nilla in my favorite label. I only took a picture of the Boo-nilla candle but I did like the Trick Or Treat candle too.


grim,

Thanks for the lead on those candles from Gordman's. I'm officially stocked up now. I would like to have a few of those ghost label candles from Home Goods. They didn't have them at my closest store when I checked a week or so ago. I'll be going back so hopefully they will still have a few.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I have a few new friends to add to my collection!


----------



## grim gravely

Haddonfield1963 said:


> grim,
> 
> Thanks for the lead on those candles from Gordman's. I'm officially stocked up now. I would like to have a few of those ghost label candles from Home Goods. They didn't have them at my closest store when I checked a week or so ago. I'll be going back so hopefully they will still have a few.


I'm glad you were able to get them. My closest Home Goods does not have the ghost label, just a bunch of cider web and pumpkin patch candles. I think I will go back to the Home Goods that had the ghost label and get a few. There is also a new ghost label trick or treat candle and it smells strong.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> With all the online exclusives this year, placing your must haves online might be the way to go this year. I'm wondering if we will have a shot at the candy dish online. That's the only item that will make me go into the store on Saturday.


That's how I am feeling at this point. Going to order online (2 of each thing I want!) then go to the store stress free. I would love that candy bowl, but my in store want is Telebone, sounds like he is gong to be scarce.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Pointless wishing the release date was earlier. I've had to start Christmas shopping for the kids big ticket items. My daughter collects AG dolls. Both of her wants are set to be retired. I've just had too many distractions to keep a good budget for this year's boneys. I usually buy almost all of them. I'll restrict myself to about 4 this year. It's probably a good thing. How many more ornaments can I display? It's become addictive to get all the pieces. Perhaps it's therapeutic to let that feeling go. I did finally manage to clear my sunroom of packing boxes, 2 yrs on. I'm planning to use it to create a Halloween room this year & really enjoy the stuff I have already. Hope everyone has a happy shopping experience this coming weekend. I love the Telebone, piano guy & electric chair. Still deciding on which to buy.


----------



## NightOwl32

Haddonfield1963 said:


> grim,
> 
> Thanks for the lead on those candles from Gordman's. I'm officially stocked up now. I would like to have a few of those ghost label candles from Home Goods. They didn't have them at my closest store when I checked a week or so ago. I'll be going back so hopefully they will still have a few.


Holy Halloween Candles!
Now, I have to find a Gordman's for Ghostly Treats; I did find a YC Fright Night for 6.99 at HG on fri.
What is red candle btwn cider Web and pumpkin patch?


----------



## NightOwl32

Bella, a halloween room sounds amazing! Good luck w/that. Darn my small house, I've only room for a few vignettes of bonies.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

The BBW Halloween luminary is available on their website. I went onto some coupon website and got an online 20% off order code that worked. I ordered the Halloween luminary and a white owl luminary. Got 20% off both. I think the code was s156370.


----------



## witchyone

Just got a Halloween email from YC, no coupon of course. They're really downplaying BB - there's just a small Deadly Diva off to one side. I'm really not excited for this year at all. At least last year we had the excitement of the Boney Bandit.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I'll be doing the all night vigil with you guys this year. Can't wait till Friday night. I'm going to use my time to set up my boney bunch display while hoping the items come up on line after midnight. I'll then go to the store to check it out. My husband thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Haddonfield, love the new additions!! Congrats! I'm so jealous. I don't have any 2008 or 2009 pieces. Got started late and don't like dealing with eBay.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

You are in good company here. My husband also thinks I've lost my marbles.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

My daughter & I have been watching HGTV Tiny Houses and thinking how cool it would be to live in something small & mobile. Don't you love the idea of them?Problem is, we decided we would each need one each just for Boneys and AG dolls. I think that may defeat the purpose ? 'Fraid there will be no downsizing the Boneys or dollies.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello BB Campers.  I got my YC email this morning as well, but mine featured the Crazy Cat Lady, and again no coupon. They're gonna torture us til the last minute with that "will there be a coupon?" bit.  I called my store yesterday and asked about the using an expired coupon policy. The manager told me that normally they will accept expired coupons up to 3 days expired, however, corporate may be mandating a policy for no use of expired coupons for their Halloween launch. I sure hope that doesn't happen, because I can't afford full price for all the items I want. No coupon means cutting way back on how much I'd normally buy. Keeping my fingers crossed! And I'll be hanging out for the midnight vigil for my must-haves! 


*4 DAYS TO GO!!! *


----------



## grim gravely

Skeleton Kitty said:


> The BBW Halloween luminary is available on their website. I went onto some coupon website and got an online 20% off order code that worked. I ordered the Halloween luminary and a white owl luminary. Got 20% off both. I think the code was s156370.


I didn't know what to expect when I saw the not so clear picture but seeing it now, I'm more excited for this over any Boney Bunch that is released this year.


----------



## RCIAG

I don't have a YC close by any more so I will just hafta check it all out online. I'm not a collector but I love seeing the new stuff & even buy a piece here & there on occasion. I like the little pumpkin candy dish this year.

Good luck everyone on getting what you want this year!!


----------



## notoriousliz

I still have not gotten an email invite. It's whatever, Yankee. It's whatever.


----------



## grim gravely

notoriousliz said:


> I still have not gotten an email invite. It's whatever, Yankee. It's whatever.


I got the email today and at the bottom there was a tiny print inviting me to the store Saturday. However, it was for a location I never shopped at before...three hours from where I live.


----------



## notoriousliz

grim gravely said:


> I got the email today and at the bottom there was a tiny print inviting me to the store Saturday. However, it was for a location I never shopped at before...three hours from where I live.


Haha wow. So random. I don't think that will happen to me....my local YC store is the only one in my state.


----------



## grim gravely

notoriousliz said:


> Haha wow. So random. I don't think that will happen to me....my local YC store is the only one in my state.


Maybe my local store is trying to tell me something. They don't want me shopping there anymore. lol


----------



## Spookywolf

Help me out here, guys. I'm planning my shopping list and I'm not near my price list. How much was the electric chair piece? (like Grim, I'm still debating that and having a coupon or not.) What was the most expensive piece they had this year? Was it the dog house?
Thanks!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Help me out here, guys. I'm planning my shopping list and I'm not near my price list. How much was the electric chair piece? (like Grim, I'm still debating that and having a coupon or not.) What was the most expensive piece they had this year? Was it the dog house?
> Thanks!


Electric chair and dog house are tied at 39.99 for most expensive.


----------



## Mourning Glory

BellaLaGhosty said:


> My daughter & I have been watching HGTV Tiny Houses and thinking how cool it would be to live in something small & mobile. Don't you love the idea of them?Problem is, we decided we would each need one each just for Boneys and AG dolls. I think that may defeat the purpose &#55357;&#56841; 'Fraid there will be no downsizing the Boneys or dollies.


I've had exactly the same thought. In one episode, each family had to fill one tote with their belongings. My first thought was, But my bonies alone fill nine totes!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Electric chair and dog house are tied at 39.99 for most expensive.


Thanks Mourning Glory!  I'd almost have to have a $20 off coupon to justify either of those. And of course they're both online exclusives, so it's a Vegas roulette on paint job and breakage. Guess I'll have to sit on my heels and wait for news on the coupon.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Thanks for the post about bbw just got mine ordered.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I've had about 10 different plans of action for this fri/sat. And I still have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I've had about 10 different plans of action for this fri/sat. And I still have no idea what I'm doing.


If it wasn't for gift cards and store credit I wouldn't have any money for boney bunches this year. There are too many other things that I'm finding at other stores. The boney bunch cash funds are no existent and due to new possible no coupon release, I'm fine with that. Yankee, too many other places have stepped up their game this year for me to want to pay your increased prices. Not releasing a coupon is going to hurt the overall sales just like last year.


----------



## DarkSecret

Went to the mall after work to check my YC store. Nothing, nada, not one single Halloween item. I did find my Autumn silhouette jar holder and bought it. Talked a bit with the only employee there. She told me that the online sales would not begin until the stores opened and the reason for this is because people buy online and it hurts the retail stores. Now I don't know the truth of this, but this is what she told me. I really wanted to buy a few things online just for the boxes to protect some of the more delicate things. Also, in case I can't find a particular item in the store, I wanted a back up. I truly hope this is not true.


----------



## grim gravely

DarkSecret said:


> Went to the mall after work to check my YC store. Nothing, nada, not one single Halloween item. I did find my Autumn silhouette jar holder and bought it. Talked a bit with the only employee there. She told me that the online sales would not begin until the stores opened and the reason for this is because people buy online and it hurts the retail stores. Now I don't know the truth of this, but this is what she told me. I really wanted to buy a few things online just for the boxes to protect some of the more delicate things. Also, in case I can't find a particular item in the store, I wanted a back up. I truly hope this is not true.


Maybe she is trying to get people in the store to purchase online at the store. I can't believe they would wait that long to put them online. Is Yankee not concern about making sales? Now Yankee cares about store sales when they under stock the stores. Nothing this year makes sense.


----------



## DarkSecret

Well this particular employee is very nice and helpful, but she is not really into Halloween. I can't be two places at once, I really don't like ordering in the store when there is a long line behind me. I would rather order a few hard to get items at home, so I don't have to worry about the stores running out of the popular pieces. By ordering online I know (hopefully) that I will get my must haves without fighting over them in the store.


----------



## grim gravely

DarkSecret said:


> Well this particular employee is very nice and helpful, but she is not really into Halloween. I can't be two places at once, I really don't like ordering in the store when there is a long line behind me. I would rather order a few hard to get items at home, so I don't have to worry about the stores running out of the popular pieces. By ordering online I know (hopefully) that I will get my must haves without fighting over them in the store.


I don't understand why Yankee is trying to push online exclusives and online ordering this year. Why not just offer everything in store. If we decide we want to order online, we should have that option. Isn't that why companies have websites, so we can order from our home and avoid making a trip to the store. It doesn't make sense to force us to the store and make us order online while at the store.


----------



## Shadowbat

grim gravely said:


> I don't understand why Yankee is trying to push online exclusives and online ordering this year. Why not just offer everything in store. If we decide we want to order online, we should have that option. Isn't that why companies have websites, so we can order from our home and avoid making a trip to the store. It doesn't make sense to force us to the store and make us order online while at the store.



Yeah, the workers at our store have been telling me this for the past couple weeks. Push the online ordering. The girls only want the lounge singer, we only get one per year any way, so as long as we get that they will be happy. I honestly don't think we will be spending too much time or money at the event this year.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Also got the YC email, no coupon. 

I love that BBW luminary!!! I'm really tempted to use that as half my BB budget. I already whittled down my list to Boney Joel, Diamonds, and the witch and crow flickering votive holders. A LOT fewer pieces than the 10 that I had originally intended to purchase. They also have a really cute Spooky Vanilla candle when you search Halloween!


----------



## Mourning Glory

CandyCornWitch said:


> Also got the YC email, no coupon.
> 
> I love that BBW luminary!!! I'm really tempted to use that as half my BB budget. I already whittled down my list to Boney Joel, Diamonds, and the witch and crow flickering votive holders. A LOT fewer pieces than the 10 that I had originally intended to purchase. They also have a really cute Spooky Vanilla candle when you search Halloween!


I just ordered the luminary with a coupon that was just emailed to me. 25% off and free shipping.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## RCIAG

My guess about the online ordering is that they seem to be cutting back on brick & mortar stores in general. The one YC store that was in the local mall closed & the closest one is far enough away I wouldn't bother driving to it.

Plus that way they can get more $$$ outta you with shipping & handling.


----------



## notoriousliz

Ugh, I HOPE they don't wait to release online! I am really looking forward to the midnight vigil!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I just ordered the luminary with a coupon that was just emailed to me. 25% off and free shipping.


Is there a code for that coupon? The only ones I can find are for free shipping, or 20% off.


----------



## notoriousliz

Just so you guys all know (in case it's a deal breaker), the BBW luminary this year is metal, not ceramic.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Just made another purchase on eBay today. Found an awesome haunted house, as I have been looking for a metal one. More $$$ out of my YC budget. Right now, I only have $60 left for Saturday, LOL! I need at least double that!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

notoriousliz said:


> Just so you guys all know (in case it's a deal breaker), the BBW luminary this year is metal, not ceramic.


I actually prefer metal, so this is a must for me. I just don't want to have to choose between a % off, and free shipping.


----------



## SalemWitch

Mourning Glory said:


> I just ordered the luminary with a coupon that was just emailed to me. 25% off and free shipping.


Please BBW email me this coupon. [emoji316]


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Is there a code for that coupon? The only ones I can find are for free shipping, or 20% off.


Unfortunately, it was a one time use code. I assumed everyone got one. I told my friend to check her inbox. Nothing. I wonder if BBW responses to email requests like YC did.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks Mourning Glory!  I'd almost have to have a $20 off coupon to justify either of those. And of course they're both online exclusives, so it's a Vegas roulette on paint job and breakage. Guess I'll have to sit on my heels and wait for news on the coupon.


I thought we had an online code good until early September???


----------



## Lucy08

notoriousliz said:


> Ugh, I HOPE they don't wait to release online! I am really looking forward to the midnight vigil!


Me, too!!! How can I precedent r online only pieces AND be in the store?????


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lucy08 said:


> I thought we had an online code good until early September???


We have a $15 off. I think Spookywolf is holding out for the $20 off.


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> Unfortunately, it was a one time use code. I assumed everyone got one. I told my friend to check her inbox. Nothing. I wonder if BBW responses to email requests like YC did.


Only one I got was free shipping for today only, orders $25 and higher.


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> We have a $15 off. I think Spookywolf is holding out for the $20 off.


Thanks! I thought we had one, I took a screen shot of the page so I didn't have to hunt it down this weekend.


----------



## DarkSecret

Lucy08 said:


> Only one I got was free shipping for today only, orders $25 and higher.


I have a coupon that I got in the mail for 20% off in store and online -S156369 Auth-#475. Bath and Body Works sent it to me.


----------



## DarkSecret

Sorry the authorization code for the coupon is #6475.


----------



## Madjoodie

So in the midst of a crazy horrible week, I can't find my cheat sheet with all of the coupon codes floating around (i.e. both the ones that expire the day before and the one good until September). If someone knows them, or can easily point me toward a post number(s) to look at, I would be very grateful. This is one really active thread to sort through! Otherwise, I guess I know what I'll be doing during the online vigil.  Even if the Boneys don't come online early, I had too much fun hanging out with everyone last year not to do it again!

I called my local YC tonight to check in about what time they really are opening for the preview party. I got a "I think we're opening at" answer.  And I think it shouldn't be so hard to spend my money on Boneys. Or to get a dollar off coupon I can use in the store on Saturday. No luck when I tried contacting customer service yet again today. 

Thanks to folks for the heads up re the B&BW luminary house. I'm kind of torn now, since I just back collected the older ceramic luminary house with the ghost. I'd love to see what the other sides of this year's metal house look like (hint, hint to all the folks here ordering it....please post pics upon arrival)!  Not sure why B&BW would say in the online write-up that all the sides of the house are styled differently and then not show them. Sounds more like a YC marketing move!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie said:


> So in the midst of a crazy horrible week, I can't find my cheat sheet with all of the coupon codes floating around (i.e. both the ones that expire the day before and the one good until September). If someone knows them, or can easily point me toward a post number(s) to look at, I would be very grateful. This is one really active thread to sort through! Otherwise, I guess I know what I'll be doing during the online vigil.  Even if the Boneys don't come online early, I had too much fun hanging out with everyone last year not to do it again!
> 
> I called my local YC tonight to check in about what time they really are opening for the preview party. I got a "I think we're opening at" answer.  And I think it shouldn't be so hard to spend my money on Boneys. Or to get a dollar off coupon I can use in the store on Saturday. No luck when I tried contacting customer service yet again today.
> 
> Thanks to folks for the heads up re the B&BW luminary house. I'm kind of torn now, since I just back collected the older ceramic luminary house with the ghost. I'd love to see what the other sides of this year's metal house look like (hint, hint to all the folks here ordering it....please post pics upon arrival)!  Not sure why B&BW would say in the online write-up that all the sides of the house are styled differently and then not show them. Sounds more like a YC marketing move!


I know AUG16 is the 15 off 45 that expires in Sept.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

NightOwl32 said:


> Holy Halloween Candles!
> Now, I have to find a Gordman's for Ghostly Treats; I did find a YC Fright Night for 6.99 at HG on fri.
> What is red candle btwn cider Web and pumpkin patch?


The red candle is another Cider Web, but with a different label. As for Ghostly Treats, those actually came from a YC outlet store in St. Augustine, FL. They had 4 or 5 of them and they were $10 each. I should have bought them all.


----------



## grim gravely

Haddonfield1963 said:


> The red candle is another Cider Web, but with a different label. As for Ghostly Treats, those actually came from a YC outlet store in St. Augustine, FL. They had 4 or 5 of them and they were $10 each. I should have bought them all.


I can't believe how limited Home Goods is this year with the Yankee Candle Halloween candles. I have only found Ghostly Treats (at one location only) Cider Web, Pumpkin Patch & Trick Or Treat. I haven't seen Witches Brew or Candy Corn yet.


----------



## milosalem00

Well friends, I have decided to not purchase any 2015 Bonies. I do not like how they treat us, and I am going to vote with my wallet. I hope everyone get's the pieces they want


----------



## weenbaby

milosalem00 said:


> Well friends, I have decided to not purchase any 2015 Bonies. I do not like how they treat us, and I am going to vote with my wallet. I hope everyone get's the pieces they want


I just came here to post this too . I'm excited but not that excited and with the prices and lack of coupon, I think I might pass. I might grab stuff later down the line but I just can't this week. It's rent/car payment week and I'm *just* caught up from dealing with 2 trips to NY, one being from a funeral. I haven't had a full paycheck I weeks. 
I doubt you guys want to hear about my money woes, but because of Yankees pricing, I just can't do boneys. 

Now if a 20 of $45 comes out I might reconsider but until then, I can't do it.


----------



## grim gravely

I hope Yankee Candle takes note what is happening this year. Hopefully there will be a coupon and they don't force us to have to step into the store just to order exclusives. Most of us want to get the online ordering done at home and visit the store just to see what they have and possibly get other pieces we need. We don't want to stress it waiting in line hoping they do not sell out of exclusives because they want everyone to order from the store. All this talk about not having a coupon for the party is just wrong. They want to cater to the customers with deep pockets who have disposable cash to pay for their unnecessary increase in prices. Sadly, the eBay sellers will be there buying up all the stock and making profits look good. I hope Yankee understands that whatever stock they don't sell they will just return later in the season, which hurts the store more than if we had a coupon. I'll still order online if they do decide to go live before the party. I'm not going to be forced into the store to order exclusives because they want to limit any coupons they may have. I had five must have pieces but since the prices are higher and the quality doesn't warrent the increase, I'm limiting myself to the two pieces I really want.


----------



## weenbaby

If they don't have a coupon, I'm not even buying the pieces I want. 
I want the witch boots the most but in reality, I can't throw down $20 for a candle holder, as much as I want it. 
I guess I'll have to see what'll happen by Friday.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I can't believe how limited Home Goods is this year with the Yankee Candle Halloween candles. I have only found Ghostly Treats (at one location only) Cider Web, Pumpkin Patch & Trick Or Treat. I haven't seen Witches Brew or Candy Corn yet.


So far all my store has is witches brew tea lights. HomeGoods has a been a huge bust for me so far this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs. F., I saw this online this morning (BABW), and thought of you!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Mrs. F., I saw this online this morning (BABW), and thought of you!
> 
> View attachment 251535


More excited over this than their house this year! Ordered it. Thanks Pumpkin for sharing!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

YES!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ty so much! 

*skips off to bbw.com*


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

And now a few mins later.... IT'S MINE haha I also got the 5 pk of hand sanitizes as well so I could use the code SP155881 (10 off of 30). I've been looking for those in my area but haven't found any.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> More excited over this than their house this year! Ordered it. Thanks Pumpkin for sharing!


I completely agree! I am hoping BABW will come off a % off AND free shipping coupon soon. I NEED this, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Btw, if anyone is interested in the 2013 or 2014 BABW luminaries, please PM me. I am moving away from ceramic haunted houses, and towards the metal ones. I am willing to sell them for sticker price, plus shipping, which is better than anything on eBay! 

Oh, as for the 2014 luminary, I have two of the matching soap dishes, too. I am looking to sell those with the larger luminary, again for sticker price.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I sent an e-mail to BABW, regarding % off and free shipping coupons. I complained that a coupon combining the two should be available, for those of use who live a good drive away from their brick and mortar locations. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I remember complaining about this last year. Last I checked, Victoria's Secret accepts multiple coupons in a single transaction, and since BABW and VS are owned by the same corporation, it doesn't make sense, being limited to a single coupon code online.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And...FAIL:

Dear _____,

Thank you for your email regarding promotional codes. I am happy to assist you with your inquiry.

Unfortunately, we do not have specific information regarding the future sale prices of our merchandise or promotional codes. I apologize for any disappointment this may cause.

Promotional codes are only available through marketing emails or direct mail offers to your home. We apologize, but we are unable to provide a promotional code for a special offer or discount.

We encourage you to sign up to receive our emails, which include special promotions and from time to time combinable coupons. To sign up please click on the link below or copy paste the URL into the address line of your browser.

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/emailSignup/

We'll use this information to send you exclusive offers and the latest news! You can unsubscribe at any time by contacting us through email, mailing us at 7 Limited Parkway East Reynoldsburg, OH 43068, or calling us at 1-800-756-5005.

_____, thank you for your interest in BathandBodyWorks.com. We hope you try our NEW Wine Country Collection and look forward to serving you in the future.


Sincerely,

Autumn H.
Customer Care Specialist
Bath & Body Works Direct

Why is it that BABW and YC don't seem to want my money this year???  

Oh, and I don't even need to tell Autumn H., what BABW can do with their NEW Wine Country Collection.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Sorry to hear, Pumpkin Muffin. But if I'm not mistaken, BBW sent out the mystery coupon that was up to 40% off last year around this time. I know the code for that is also one time use but the in store coupon can be shared.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boy, you skip an evening on here and you miss a lot!  I'm really unhappy to hear that they might hold off loading the online ordering until the stores open the next day. What gives?!  I always count on ordering my must-haves the night before so I can go to the store the next day worry free. So now it's a choice of staying home to order online first and missing the pieces in the store, or going to the store first and praying that they're not selling out online before you get home?? Lose/lose situation there, and that's just stinky awful. I swear, every year trying to buy YC Halloween gets more and more stressful! Are they trying to drive away business? If they truly want to push people to shop in the stores, then why even offer online exclusives at all then? I'm more torn now on what to do than ever.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

There's been a lot to sift through on this thread, so I have a hard time remembering everything. Who said that the Boneys wouldn't be up online until the stores opened? Didn't we hear the same rumor last year?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Regardless of what happens, even if the Boneys aren't up online until the stores open, the rest of the Halloween merchandise will be. Guaranteed. At some point, the website will have to be fully relaunched, in case there are any glitches that must be fixed. YC cannot afford to wait until 9 or 10 a.m. EST to do that.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There's been a lot to sift through on this thread, so I have a hard time remembering everything. Who said that the Boneys wouldn't be up online until the stores opened? Didn't we hear the same rumor last year?


It was a post from someone that spoke to a store employee. I can only hope that with all the erroneous information that goes around in the stores, that this proves to be a false rumor. You would think the store staff would know better than we, but that is often not the case. I'll still be here Friday night, clicking refresh on YC's website like a mad woman!


----------



## SkippyBones95

An employee from my local Yankee store just called to remind me of the party on Saturday (no reminder needed). I asked if she knew anything about a coupon and she said as far as they knew there would not be one. And she told me they would not honor the coupon that expires on the 28th. I am really put out this year. I started out with 5 pieces I wanted. Now without coupons and with just sheer spite, I am down to only 3 I think I have to have. And that may drop to 2. Very disappointing this year.


----------



## 31salem13

SkippyBones95 said:


> An employee from my local Yankee store just called to remind me of the party on Saturday (no reminder needed). I asked if she knew anything about a coupon and she said as far as they knew there would not be one. And she told me they would not honor the coupon that expires on the 28th. I am really put out this year. I started out with 5 pieces I wanted. Now without coupons and with just sheer spite, I am down to only 3 I think I have to have. And that may drop to 2. Very disappointing this year.


I am getting more and more disappointed the closer it gets as well. I was told the same thing by my store yesterday...booooo, hisssss. It wouldn't even be that upsetting, if it wasn't for the constant inconsistency across the board with Yankee, especially with coupons. Each day, I care less and less. A week ago I had a full page of what I 'needed', that list has dwindled dramatically. I almost feel like I am forcing myself to get something at this point. The main reason I am even going to the store is bc my 6 year old and 15 yr old have been counting down for months. They are going to be quite disappointed when (if no coupon shows up), the BB purchases this year will be minimal. I just can't figure out Yankee/Jardins game for the life of me. UGH!!


----------



## Madjoodie

So I just had my daily online chat with YC. For the sake of my blood pressure, I really should stop these.

Today the rep said they had no info about dollar off coupons aside from the in store flyers. The what?!? Not sure if anyone else here has any insights. YC chat had no details, instead offering to find the phone number of my local store. I said my local store didn't even know for sure what time they were opening. To which YC chat indicated that the party would start when the store opened. Umm, really???

For giggles, I did ask what time we could expect the Halloween items to be available for purchase online. I suspect knowing "some time in the morning" isn't going to help anyone for Boney planning purposes. Although, if no new coupon surfaces I guess I'll simply buy my one or two must haves online where at least I can use that one coupon code. With the delayed launch and hence decreased funds, there is absolutely no chance I'd pay full price for a Boney at the store.


----------



## CLEMDAWG

*Yahnkee Candles*

Are there any good fall scented candles?


----------



## grim gravely

I can almost guarantee that there will be a coupon on Sunday or Monday just like last year. That is greed at it's finest. Those that want first pick or have been supporting the line will have to pay full price on Saturday. Everyone else will be rewarded with a coupon. It just does not make sense at all. This isn't fun anymore and Yankee Candle can have their Halloween items if they want to be greedy. We are already taking a gamble with the quality of the online exclusives and now they don't even want to give us a coupon. Who in their right mind thought buy two get one free candle would be the perfect coupon for the witches ball flyer? I remember seeing a coupon somewhere about bringing a friend and they get the same deal but I don't remember what the offer was or when it expired. 
It's pretty sad that I'm not even excited to start taking out my boney bunches and getting them ready to display. I have however started displaying all my new Home Goods items and if there isn't room left boney bunches, they will have to stay packed until next year. Good job Yankee and Jarden, first you make your candles completely unscented or weird smelling. Now your killing off your most popular Halloween line. Good luck next month trying to pull people in off the streets to purchase your Thanksgiving turkey tealight holders.


----------



## amuck amuck

Madjoodie said:


> So I just had my daily online chat with YC. For the sake of my blood pressure, I really should stop these.
> 
> Today the rep said they had no info about dollar off coupons aside from the in store flyers. The what?!? Not sure if anyone else here has any insights. YC chat had no details, instead offering to find the phone number of my local store. I said my local store didn't even know for sure what time they were opening. To which YC chat indicated that the party would start when the store opened. Umm, really???
> 
> For giggles, I did ask what time we could expect the Halloween items to be available for purchase online. I suspect knowing "some time in the morning" isn't going to help anyone for Boney planning purposes. Although, if no new coupon surfaces I guess I'll simply buy my one or two must haves online where at least I can use that one coupon code. With the delayed launch and hence decreased funds, there is absolutely no chance I'd pay full price for a Boney at the store.


Who had the E-mail address of the head YC guy and contacted him and got the boneys yanked right away from the flag ship store? We need that to bombard him with the complaints on how this entire thing has been handled. Maybe he could get coupons sent to us.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Madjoodie said:


> So I just had my daily online chat with YC. For the sake of my blood pressure, I really should stop these.
> 
> Today the rep said they had no info about dollar off coupons aside from the in store flyers. The what?!? Not sure if anyone else here has any insights. YC chat had no details, instead offering to find the phone number of my local store. I said my local store didn't even know for sure what time they were opening. To which YC chat indicated that the party would start when the store opened. Umm, really???
> 
> For giggles, I did ask what time we could expect the Halloween items to be available for purchase online. I suspect knowing "some time in the morning" isn't going to help anyone for Boney planning purposes. Although, if no new coupon surfaces I guess I'll simply buy my one or two must haves online where at least I can use that one coupon code. With the delayed launch and hence decreased funds, there is absolutely no chance I'd pay full price for a Boney at the store.


The only flyer I know about is the one I was given when I dropped by the store last Friday. It's the invitation to the Witches Ball and the coupon is Buy 2 Get 1 Free on candles. Which is useless to me on Boney Day. Or just about any other day because I am slowly phasing out my Yankee Candles because they don't throw well anymore and going almost exclusively to B&BW. Sorry for non Halloween rant!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

My local store called me yesterday too, only the girl told me that are opening at 7:00 AM on Saturday. I asked her to repeat that and she repeated, yes, 7:00 in the morning.

I really dislike going to my local store because the manager is absolutely horrible to me every year and I just cannot stand the sight of her.

The only reason I go to the store each year is for the candy dish and this year, I believe that is all I plan on buying. If I can get the candy dish online I will gladly pay full price and shipping, too.

If I had to buy one piece, it would be the doggie tart warmer this year but quite honestly, I have so much of this already stored, money is tight, and my heart just isn't in it anymore. The local store manager is in part, what ruined it for me. The other employees there are tremendous and always nice, but one person can wreck it for all.





SkippyBones95 said:


> An employee from my local Yankee store just called to remind me of the party on Saturday (no reminder needed). I asked if she knew anything about a coupon and she said as far as they knew there would not be one. And she told me they would not honor the coupon that expires on the 28th. I am really put out this year. I started out with 5 pieces I wanted. Now without coupons and with just sheer spite, I am down to only 3 I think I have to have. And that may drop to 2. Very disappointing this year.


----------



## grim gravely

SkippyBones95 said:


> The only flyer I know about is the one I was given when I dropped by the store last Friday. It's the invitation to the Witches Ball and the coupon is Buy 2 Get 1 Free on candles. Which is useless to me on Boney Day. Or just about any other day because I am slowly phasing out my Yankee Candles because they don't throw well anymore and going almost exclusively to B&BW. Sorry for non Halloween rant!!!


Sadly, Yankee Candle is trying to cater to the rich people. I have seen people at the store buy candles in bulk and don't even blink an eye on the price.


----------



## Kitty

YC MA flagship said online would start Aug. 29 at 6 AM EST.
I believe, I believe, it's silly but I believe. 

How to beat 'em at their own game: Buy without coupons, return, buy with coupons, take that YC!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Well pushing the launch back by a full month doesn't help. We all have our Halloween budget and Grandin Road and the other stores have all rolled theirs out, which takes a big chunk of the budget. YC really screwed themselves. Kinda funny tho.




31salem13 said:


> I am getting more and more disappointed the closer it gets as well. I was told the same thing by my store yesterday...booooo, hisssss. It wouldn't even be that upsetting, if it wasn't for the constant inconsistency across the board with Yankee, especially with coupons. Each day, I care less and less. A week ago I had a full page of what I 'needed', that list has dwindled dramatically. I almost feel like I am forcing myself to get something at this point. The main reason I am even going to the store is bc my 6 year old and 15 yr old have been counting down for months. They are going to be quite disappointed when (if no coupon shows up), the BB purchases this year will be minimal. I just can't figure out Yankee/Jardins game for the life of me. UGH!!


----------



## Madjoodie

CLEMDAWG said:


> Are there any good fall scented candles?


Yes, you can find them at Bath and Body Works.  I think many of us here prefer them to YC's (better price, much better throw, etc.). My personal favorites are leaves, caramel pumpkin swirl, and pumpkin pecan waffles.

If you have your heart set on YC, in past years I've had good luck with apple pumpkin and caramel pecan pie scents for fall. As to the new fall scents, I liked autumn in the park when I smelled it in store. But I see reviews that the throw is almost non-existent. Lush berries also was getting some pretty good reviews.


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> Yes, you can find them at Bath and Body Works.  I think many of us here prefer them to YC's (better price, much better throw, etc.). My personal favorites are leaves, caramel pumpkin swirl, and pumpkin pecan waffles.
> 
> If you have your heart set on YC, in past years I've had good luck with apple pumpkin and caramel pecan pie scents for fall. As to the new fall scents, I liked autumn in the park when I smelled it in store. But I see reviews that the throw is almost non-existent. Lush berries also was getting some pretty good reviews.


You need to try pumpkin sugar cookie. However, it burns really hot and the wax pool is basically to the bottom of the candle...seriously. Because of this I would limit burn time on it to 2 hours tops. The scent does linger too.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CLEMDAWG said:


> Are there any good fall scented candles?


Hi, Clemdawg, and welcome! If you are talking about YC, most of them are not worth the money. Never use the B2G1 coupon. At the minimum, use the B1G1 coupon, and if you can wait for clearance, or the SAS, then do that. If you are going to use candles, buy only the large 2-wick tumblers. Most of them don't have a good throw, but if you buy any other kind, you will have less of a throw. GUARANTEED.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, I liked Autumn in the Park, when I purchased it in the MeltCup. Apple Pumpkin is good in the MeltCup too. I've been burned (no pun intended, LOL!  ) by too many problems with YC's candles, so I don't even purchase the 2-wick tumblers anymore. Some of the tarts work well too, but always wait for the $1 sale on tarts and votives.


----------



## NightOwl32

CLEMDAWG said:


> Are there any good fall scented candles?


Since I may be the only YC candle lover on here...
Fresh scents w/good throws: Autumn Leaves, Mountain Lodge, Silver Birch
Great food scents: Autumn Wreath, Pumpkin Ginger Bark, Caramel Pecan Pie


----------



## NightOwl32

NightOwl32 said:


> Since I may be the only YC candle lover on here...
> Fresh scents w/good throws: Autumn Leaves, Mountain Lodge, Silver Birch
> Great food scents: Autumn Wreath, Pumpkin Ginger Bark, Caramel Pecan Pie


Also, the crackle wick they have called Ginger Pumpkin, I believe


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I found Boo-nilla candles at Christmas Tree Shops today for 9.99. I have been searching TJ Maxx, Homegoods, etc. with no luck so I was very happy to find it today. Now if I could just find one of those elusive hearses.... 

I suspect that the items will start showing up on line in the middle of the night like last year. I can't believe that a company as large as Yankee can just flip a switch and have all of the Halloween items on line at a specific time. I'm no computer expert but I would imagine that it takes time to update the website with new items and I would think they would want everything on line and tested several hours before the morning of the launch party. Plus if some stores are opening early and will be doing the on-line ordering for customers, the website has to be all done long before the store doors open. 

I'm going to do the midnight vigil anyway if nothing else but for the fun, excitement, and hope that the items will start showing up early.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Maybe someone will come through with item numbers. I have a vague (half asleep) memory of people posting item numbers here last year and I was able to pull up the items with the numbers. Does anyone remember who got the item numbers and where?


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32 said:


> Since I may be the only YC candle lover on here...
> Fresh scents w/good throws: Autumn Leaves, Mountain Lodge, Silver Birch
> Great food scents: Autumn Wreath, Pumpkin Ginger Bark, Caramel Pecan Pie


I ditto most of these too. Some of the YC candles do have issues with no throw, but Autumn Leaves and Mountain Lodge (my son's favorite) have excellent throw. I loved Pumpkin Ginger Bark when that came out (was that last year?) and Caramel Pecan Pie is awesome, but be warned it will make you hungry!  Another food scent that I love - not necessarily fall - is maple pancakes. I think they brought that one back this year in the treasure section. It pays to read their reviews on YC's website first. If you run across comments about no throw, then I steer clear of those.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I went back to last year's thread and it looks like stuff started coming up on line just after 1:00 a.m. I'm hoping for the same this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm formulating my game plan and my list. I decided to just jot down anything I had even the remotest interest in and came up with 18 items, good Lord!  But this includes the non-Boney Halloween items like the Foggy Nights tealight holder and some of the Spooky Gates and Haunted House accessories. I know I won't be buying that many, but it's a good jumping off point to start mulling things over and crossing things off. Of course the big IF IF IF is the presence of a decent coupon (and yep, I'm still holding out and hoping for a $20 off-er! ) If we get that one, then I'll be able to get more. Of course I'll be checking for as long as I can stay up and hold out during the midnight vigil, but if that appears to be a no-go, then it will be a morning online shopping session in my jammies with a good strong cup of coffee around 7:00ish to see if they're set to order (and by that time they'd better be!) Then it's off to the store to face the crowd and see what I'm lucky enough to bring home.


----------



## Kitty

20% off even expired coupons, Bed, bath & Beyond have YC candles.
Maybe I can find the BACON candle!


----------



## Madjoodie

Skeleton Kitty said:


> Maybe someone will come through with item numbers. I have a vague (half asleep) memory of people posting item numbers here last year and I was able to pull up the items with the numbers. Does anyone remember who got the item numbers and where?


I can't recall who deserves those thanks from last year. Which is terrible, since I was using item numbers to pull up Boneys for my orders last August. 

But you should be able to get the Boney and other Halloween item numbers on the pages from this year's YC catalog. I haven't put together my own list of item numbers yet (and would probably lose it anyway in the "safe" place that I put my coupon code list)!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Managed a quick run into Marshalls. Found this cute thing.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

...and this cool spider web table runner. Time to decorate. Wind is blowing and leaves beginning to fall here. Yay fall & Halloween.


----------



## Mourning Glory

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Managed a quick run into Marshalls. Found this cute thing.
> View attachment 251580


I have the two separate pieces for that couple. I love them. They fo great with the BB wedding couple.


----------



## grim gravely

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Managed a quick run into Marshalls. Found this cute thing.
> View attachment 251580


I saw this skeleton couple at my Home Goods. The finny thing is, it's been out for a few weeks now and it's missing the guys head. Someone at the store taped the neck and put the head on the side of the statue. It's been sitting in the same spot untouched. Only at Home Goods will they try to sell broken merchandise at full price.


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> I can't recall who deserves those thanks from last year. Which is terrible, since I was using item numbers to pull up Boneys for my orders last August.
> 
> But you should be able to get the Boney and other Halloween item numbers on the pages from this year's YC catalog. I haven't put together my own list of item numbers yet (and would probably lose it anyway in the "safe" place that I put my coupon code list)!


I still need to "found" where my safe places are. I have lost so much stuff putting things in safe places. I usually find things when I no longer need them or after I've looked everywhere and it's right in front of me. lol


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> I can't recall who deserves those thanks from last year. Which is terrible, since I was using item numbers to pull up Boneys for my orders last August.
> 
> But you should be able to get the Boney and other Halloween item numbers on the pages from this year's YC catalog. I haven't put together my own list of item numbers yet (and would probably lose it anyway in the "safe" place that I put my coupon code list)!


I still need to "find" where my safe places are. I have lost so much stuff putting things in safe places. I usually find things when I no longer need them or after I've looked everywhere and it's right in front of me. lol


----------



## Mourning Glory

BellaLaGhosty said:


> ...and this cool spider web table runner. Time to decorate. Wind is blowing and leaves beginning to fall here. Yay fall & Halloween.


I've also been bitten by the decorating bug. My light in my dining room has been spookified in antipcation of the weekend.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

The drama surrounding the BB opening is giving me the blues. I don't understand why YC feels its okay to raise prices on products that frankly have not been top quality lately and then expect us to purchase said products with no coupon. As of right now there are only two pieces that I'm hoping to get come Saturday. My purchase will be over $70 for TWO pieces. Last year I was able to get at least six pieces for that price. =/


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I did find this on their FB page, but it's only for the YC Villages


----------



## grim gravely

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> The drama surrounding the BB opening is giving me the blues. I don't understand why YC feels its okay to raise prices on products that frankly have not been top quality lately and then expect us to purchase said products with no coupon. As of right now there are only two pieces that I'm hoping to get come Saturday. My purchase will be over $70 for TWO pieces. Last year I was able to get at least six pieces for that price. =/


Your right, $70 isn't going to buy much this year. It seems like the days of $7.99 and $9.99 boney bunches are long gone. Even the pieces that were price at $12.99 seem to be a thing of the past. There were always pieces in everyone's price range. Even if you couldn't afford the higher priced pieces, you still could get a decent collection with the lower priced pieces. I remember back when the pumpkin wagon and the hearse came out, I couldn't believe the price tag. They were expensive at the time but they had a lot of details in them and well worth the price. It seems like the pieces are now getting bigger for no reason just to up the price. The details in the older pieces were better than the "brick" looking pieces they released the last few years. You can really tell the decline in quality when you put the hearse or pumpkin wagon side by side with the bus or the train.


----------



## weenbaby

Mourning Glory said:


> I've also been bitten by the decorating bug. My light in my dining room has been spookified in antipcation of the weekend.


My lights look like that and I didn't even decorate


----------



## Mourning Glory

weenbaby said:


> My lights look like that and I didn't even decorate


I laughed too hard at this!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Weenbaby - I am still laughing at your comment. Same at my house!!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I can almost guarantee that there will be a coupon on Sunday or Monday just like last year. That is greed at it's finest. Those that want first pick or have been supporting the line will have to pay full price on Saturday. Everyone else will be rewarded with a coupon. It just does not make sense at all. This isn't fun anymore and Yankee Candle can have their Halloween items if they want to be greedy. We are already taking a gamble with the quality of the online exclusives and now they don't even want to give us a coupon. Who in their right mind thought buy two get one free candle would be the perfect coupon for the witches ball flyer? I remember seeing a coupon somewhere about bringing a friend and they get the same deal but I don't remember what the offer was or when it expired.
> It's pretty sad that I'm not even excited to start taking out my boney bunches and getting them ready to display. I have however started displaying all my new Home Goods items and if there isn't room left boney bunches, they will have to stay packed until next year. Good job Yankee and Jarden, first you make your candles completely unscented or weird smelling. Now your killing off your most popular Halloween line. Good luck next month trying to pull people in off the streets to purchase your Thanksgiving turkey tealight holders.


You mean the turkey tea light holders I found in the dollar spot at Target that look exactly the same???


----------



## Lucy08

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> The drama surrounding the BB opening is giving me the blues. I don't understand why YC feels its okay to raise prices on products that frankly have not been top quality lately and then expect us to purchase said products with no coupon. As of right now there are only two pieces that I'm hoping to get come Saturday. My purchase will be over $70 for TWO pieces. Last year I was able to get at least six pieces for that price. =/


Totally agree! The price increases ar won't of hand. I would be fine with the in rease of the quality increased as well. I too am after two pieces that will run $70, not counting shipping and the candy bowl. I am really at war with myself on whether to buy anything at all.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, the mood about YC and the preview party is so different this year than last. I feel like the majority here, and I thought maybe it was me. I don't know how a company can ruin such a special time for all of us Halloween lovers, but Jarden seems to have managed to do it.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> You mean the turkey tea light holders I found in the dollar spot at Target that look exactly the same???


Exactly!!!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I'll love Halloween no matter what Yankee or Jarden does. Plus all of the other stores (homegoods, etc.) have done such a great job satisfying my Halloween fix up until now.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

That's what I was thinking. They look Wedding Boneyesque to me. Wish I had seen the ones you have. I would have snapped them up! The Marshalls I went to had very little on dismay  I think I got their best.


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf said:


> I ditto most of these too. Some of the YC candles do have issues with no throw, but Autumn Leaves and Mountain Lodge (my son's favorite) have excellent throw. I loved Pumpkin Ginger Bark when that came out (was that last year?) and Caramel Pecan Pie is awesome, but be warned it will make you hungry!  Another food scent that I love - not necessarily fall - is maple pancakes. I think they brought that one back this year in the treasure section. It pays to read their reviews on YC's website first. If you run across comments about no throw, then I steer clear of those.


Thanks, Spookywolf! Maple pancakes sounds great, I'll look for it


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I agree. I love Halloween. I don't allow the sales dynamic to spoil it. The fun to be had at this time of year is what we make it. I'm starting to think about ways to decorate and realizing too much of my focus was on accumulating more and not so much making the best of the huge amount I already have. I'm looking more broadly and will still buy things here and there, but don't feel compelled to get the "lot".

Love the skulls on the decorated chandelier.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Skeleton Kitty said:


> Maybe someone will come through with item numbers. I have a vague (half asleep) memory of people posting item numbers here last year and I was able to pull up the items with the numbers. Does anyone remember who got the item numbers and where?


can't you get the item # from the yankee catalog we got the 'backdoor' to last week?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

There are some codes on this photo.






Found it onBoney BunchLoveFB
https://fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.n..._=1449751931_f44dac9b63fd424fc73c9053cd887b1c


----------



## Spookywolf

Well we've got 3 days to go and it's time to get down to decision making time. And I've got a long list of 18 to whittle down, LOL!  Personally, I'm making my lists based on both the current $15 off coupon we have now, and a list based on the much wished for $20 off, that I'm still optimistic we'll see before the ordering starts. Postive vibes, positive vibes, positive vibes (waggling fingers and chanting "coupon" slowly over and over, LOL! ) 

What are the thoughts on these first couple on my list? I'm loving the Edgar Allan Poe feel to these. But the TW is in the store, and the VH is online exclusive only (who thought that one up? ) Personally, I love the gates on the bigger TW, but again I have space issues. I thought maybe the VH would be a better compromise and not to mention cheaper!


----------



## Spookywolf

I've got the codes too guys, if anyone is looking for anything in particular. And if you look on Boney Bunch Love's facebook page, she has almost the entire Halloween catalog in her photos section. You can take the codes from there as well.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I didn't even think of that but you're right. I'll post the item numbers of the things I bought tomorrow. we will still need the item numbers for crazy cat lady and the candy dish.


----------



## Madjoodie

wickedwillingwench said:


> can't you get the item # from the yankee catalog we got the 'backdoor' to last week?


Yep. I just tested out a few item numbers for fall merchandise from that catalog, and the correct items came up on the website. Soooo....is it too early to start trying Boney and other Halloween item numbers now? Or who wants to fess up to already having done so?!?


----------



## Spookywolf

And then there's this lovely thing. I covet this badly. But I keep asking myself is it really worth $30?? Gah, I need a mansion with a "collectibles wing" and about a million dollars to feed my fetish!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Well we've got 3 days to go and it's time to get down to decision making time. And I've got a long list of 18 to whittle down, LOL!  Personally, I'm making my lists based on both the current $15 off coupon we have now, and a list based on the much wished for $20 off, that I'm still optimistic we'll see before the ordering starts. Postive vibes, positive vibes, positive vibes (waggling fingers and chanting "coupon" slowly over and over, LOL! )
> 
> What are the thoughts on these first couple on my list? I'm loving the Edgar Allan Poe feel to these. But the TW is in the store, and the VH is online exclusive only (who thought that one up? ) Personally, I love the gates on the bigger TW, but again I have space issues. I thought maybe the VH would be a better compromise and not to mention cheaper!


Aahh, the raven gate items. Those were some of my first sacrifices following Home Goods binge shopping.  But they would have been a fun fall/Halloween cross-over item. 

If I could swing it, I'd personally go with the votive holder. In addition to space and money factors, I like having the second raven. And the larger piece has too much open, unused space going on for me.


----------



## NightOwl32

Spooky, I'm really into those pieces, the votive holder more than the t/b, but with the rounded corner gate, 2 would look great as frames for the boney graveyard display I'm thinking up. Then again the t/b would make a nice cemetery entrance gate...I certainly can't get 3 of those, so I'm deciding too. Has anyone picked up the dollar store tombstones this year? I haven't checked, yet.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Aahh, the raven gate items. Those were some of my first sacrifices following Home Goods binge shopping.  But they would have been a fun fall/Halloween cross-over item.
> 
> If I could swing it, I'd personally go with the votive holder. In addition to space and money factors, I like having the second raven. And the larger piece has too much open, unused space going on for me.


Good point!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32 said:


> Spooky, I'm really into those pieces, the votive holder more than the t/b, but with the rounded corner gate, 2 would look great as frames for the boney graveyard display I'm thinking up. Then again the t/b would make a nice cemetery entrance gate...I certainly can't get 3 of those, so I'm deciding too. Has anyone picked up the dollar store tombstones this year? I haven't checked, yet.


I was thinking along the same lines, NightOwl! (Great minds think alike! ) This just seems like a great tie-in to the Pet Cemetery and the Rest In Pieces.

Oh and news flash...I finally found my long, lost RIP Boney!!! He somehow slipped out of his Boney rubbermaid tub and climbed into one of my regular Halloween tubs that I don't use as much. Guess it must have been those extra limbs that helped him go on a walk-about in my basement.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Did anybody notice the smaller house in the catalog pics? The bigger "mansion" got a lot of attention and I almost missed the smaller version that's a jar holder. This isn't on my list, but it's certainly cute!


----------



## Madjoodie

NightOwl32 said:


> Spooky, I'm really into those pieces, the votive holder more than the t/b, but with the rounded corner gate, 2 would look great as frames for the boney graveyard display I'm thinking up. Then again the t/b would make a nice cemetery entrance gate...I certainly can't get 3 of those, so I'm deciding too. Has anyone picked up the dollar store tombstones this year? I haven't checked, yet.


What a great idea for those gates, NightOwl! You guys are killing me here. No, I haven't seen any tombstones yet in my dollar stores. I checked one tonight, and only a few Halloween items were in (bobbleheads and shelf sitters mainly).

On a different note, Boo-urns, you rock putting those numbers together for everyone. I think I'm finally getting a little more into the spirit now!


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf said:


> I was thinking along the same lines, NightOwl! (Great minds think alike! ) This just seems like a great tie-in to the Pet Cemetery and the Rest In Pieces.
> 
> Oh and news flash...I finally found my long, lost RIP Boney!!! He somehow slipped out of his Boney rubbermaid tub and climbed into one of my regular Halloween tubs that I don't use as much. Guess it must have been those extra limbs that helped him go on a walk-about in my basement.


Yay, u found him! Still waiting for a good price for RIP on ebay this year. Oh, why didn't I get him last yr when prices were around 20-25?


----------



## 31salem13

Spookywolf said:


> Did anybody notice the smaller house in the catalog pics? The bigger "mansion" got a lot of attention and I almost missed the smaller version that's a jar holder. This isn't on my list, but it's certainly cute!
> 
> View attachment 251618



I actually like this smaller one better. It's one of the things that keeps going on my list...then off. I think it's back on....


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I know I'm picture happy tonight, but bear with me, it'a all part of my decision making process, LOL! I'm in love with the Haunted House pieces - both the jar shade and the jar holder. I have the orange crackle jack-o-lantern jar shade from last year that is just gorgeous lit up and thought these would look awesome next to it Problem is I also love the purple witch silhouette jar shade, and I only need 1, not two jar shades from the this year's line up. What to do, what to do...


----------



## Spookywolf

31salem13 said:


> I actually like this smaller one better. It's one of the things that keeps going on my list...then off. I think it's back on....


Argh, I keep doing that too, 31salem! And I think I'm a better adder-inner than a taker-outer!


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32 said:


> Yay, u found him! Still waiting for a good price for RIP on ebay this year. Oh, why didn't I get him last yr when prices were around 20-25?


I've seen him in the 30ish range this year, which isn't too bad. I'd grab him at the price cause who's telling how high it will be next year.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I know I'm picture happy tonight, but bear with me, it'a all part of my decision making process, LOL! I'm in love with the Haunted House pieces - both the jar shade and the jar holder. I have the orange crackle jack-o-lantern jar shade from last year that is just gorgeous lit up and thought these would look awesome next to it Problem is I also love the purple witch silhouette jar shade, and I only need 1, not two jar shades from the this year's line up. What to do, what to do...


Well assuming that winning the lottery or robbing a bank aren't in your future, my gut reaction was to go with the witch shade. Nice to mix things up color-wise, and always nice to add to a witch collection. 

If I could go back in time, I'd skip the crackle one (I did buy it last year) and get both of this year's shades. There is just something about that haunted house (I think I'm a sucker for that Gru-type monster guy). Okay, so I am really not any help at all here.  Good luck!


----------



## NightOwl32

Spooky, I think the smaller house goes well w/the witch jar shade, maybe it's the moons. 
Oh jeez, I promised my dh, no more bonies on ebay (at least not till after Halloween


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Think I'm going to decorate around the Tam O' Shanter poem this year. I love that poem & even more so at this time of year. The headless horseman Boney always makes me think of that poem. Although the drunken horseman wasn't headless, he may have been if the witches & ghouls had caught up with him. My sunroom is calling out for a Tam O' Shanter makeover. Looking for Halloween sheers or stick on window decals. BBBeyond have some cool ones to suit the theme. See what happens YC when we are left wanting - our imagination goes elsewhere.


----------



## NightOwl32

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Think I'm going to decorate around the Tam O' Shanter poem this year. I love that poem & even more so at this time of year. The headless horseman Boney always makes me think of that poem. Although the drunken horseman wasn't headless, he may have been if the witches & ghouls had caught up with him. My sunroom is calling out for a Tam O' Shanter makeover. Looking for Halloween sheers or stick on window decals. BBBeyond have some cool ones to suit the theme. See what happens YC when we are left wanting - our imagination goes elsewhere.


Quickly goes to Google that poem...


----------



## NightOwl32

Ooh, Robert Burns, a classic and always leaves a haunting tone.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Too true Night Owl. ❤the Bard.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I know I'm picture happy tonight, but bear with me, it'a all part of my decision making process, LOL! I'm in love with the Haunted House pieces - both the jar shade and the jar holder. I have the orange crackle jack-o-lantern jar shade from last year that is just gorgeous lit up and thought these would look awesome next to it Problem is I also love the purple witch silhouette jar shade, and I only need 1, not two jar shades from the this year's line up. What to do, what to do...
> 
> View attachment 251622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 251623


Go with the witch since it's purple and you already have an orange one.


----------



## grim gravely

Tonight I stopped at Goodwill since they just put their Halloween out. On the floor next to the Halloween selection was a black mansion with a cone corner. I grabbed that thing so fast thinking it was a 2009 Yankee Candle mansion. My excitement turned to disappointment when I realized it was a Target mansion and it was busted in the front.


----------



## Spookywolf

So has anyone changed their minds on the Boneys since the first pics came out? I've waffled back and forth on a few. Would still like to see these in person to know for sure on a couple. My list in order of must-have-it-ness...

Piano man (yeah, he moved back up to my number one spot again, bless his little Boney Joel heart! )
Telebone
Diamonds couple 
Boos Brothers (still waffling but yes so far)
Dog House (still a very waffling maybe. Wish this wasn't an online exclusive. I fear another broken pet cemetery scenario and the price tag is a bit scary. If they'd made this piece in half the scale I would have been all over it for sure. Why so big?!)

Passing on the rest. I thought about the electric chair piece for a bit, but, again, it's so dang big! So it's back on the pass list - for now.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Tonight I stopped at Goodwill since they just put their Halloween out. On the floor next to the Halloween selection was a black mansion with a cone corner. I grabbed that thing so fast thinking it was a 2009 Yankee Candle mansion. My excitement turned to disappointment when I realized it was a Target mansion and it was busted in the front.


Awh, the agony of the almost!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> So has anyone changed their minds on the Boneys since the first pics came out? I've waffled back and forth on a few. Would still like to see these in person to know for sure on a couple. My list in order of must-have-it-ness...
> 
> Piano man (yeah, he moved back up to my number one spot again, bless his little Boney Joel heart! )
> Telebone
> Diamonds couple
> Boos Brothers (still waffling but yes so far)
> Dog House (still a very waffling maybe. Wish this wasn't an online exclusive. I fear another broken pet cemetery scenario and the price tag is a bit scary. If they'd made this piece in half the scale I would have been all over it for sure. Why so big?!)
> 
> Passing on the rest. I thought about the electric chair piece for a bit, but, again, it's so dang big! So it's back on the pass list - for now.


Telebone - Still my top boney bunch this year
Piano Man - Has always been a favorite
Crazy cat Lady - I have no idea why I have to have her but I do lol
Deadly Diva - This is my love to hate boney or is the hate to love boney UGH!!! Why is she on my list still. lol
Candy Jar - I ain't leaving the store without this one. They will have to drag me out. 
Electric Chair - Only IF there is a good coupon


----------



## grim gravely

Has anyone had people in line who "fish" for information while your waiting for the store to open. They ask what you think the hot boney bunch will be and I usually stir them away from my must haves. LOL Last year I heard there was only one "dying to see you" boney in my store. When I was asked which boney bunches I was going for I immediately told the lady "don't even bother going for that one there (dying to see you) they have a ton of them and I heard they are defective." I was given the stank eye from her when she was told from the associate that they only had one in the store and I already grabbed it.


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf said:


> So has anyone changed their minds on the Boneys since the first pics came out? I've waffled back and forth on a few. Would still like to see these in person to know for sure on a couple. My list in order of must-have-it-ness...
> 
> Piano man (yeah, he moved back up to my number one spot again, bless his little Boney Joel heart! )
> Telebone
> Diamonds couple
> Boos Brothers (still waffling but yes so far)
> Dog House (still a very waffling maybe. Wish this wasn't an online exclusive. I fear another broken pet cemetery scenario and the price tag is a bit scary. If they'd made this piece in half the scale I would have been all over it for sure. Why so big?!)
> 
> Passing on the rest. I thought about the electric chair piece for a bit, but, again, it's so dang big! So it's back on the pass list - for now.


After all the ups and downs of the last month, from the highs of Haddonfield's leaked pics, to the lows of the YC Flagship store getting pre-stocked/yanked, my list has remained the same:
Telebone, boney joel, pumpkin bowl. I believe I've talked myself into those raven gate pieces, though. Lol!


----------



## Spookywolf

Whoops I forgot about the candy dish! That's a yes, but only because it can be used as a jar holder. As stated earlier, I'm about candy-dished out. Next year how about a plate? Or a spoon? Heck, even a drinks coaster...anything but another candy dish!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Whoops I forgot about the candy dish! That's a yes, but only because it can be used as a jar holder. As stated earlier, I'm about candy-dished out. Next year how about a plate? Or a spoon? Heck, even a drinks coaster...anything but another candy dish!


I was really hoping that they would re-release the witch from the Mr. Bones line this year because the theme was "Witches Ball" That would have been a great reason to get people in the store.


----------



## 31salem13

Spookywolf said:


> So has anyone changed their minds on the Boneys since the first pics came out? I've waffled back and forth on a few. Would still like to see these in person to know for sure on a couple. My list in order of must-have-it-ness...
> 
> Piano man (yeah, he moved back up to my number one spot again, bless his little Boney Joel heart! )
> Telebone
> Diamonds couple
> Boos Brothers (still waffling but yes so far)
> Dog House (still a very waffling maybe. Wish this wasn't an online exclusive. I fear another broken pet cemetery scenario and the price tag is a bit scary. If they'd made this piece in half the scale I would have been all over it for sure. Why so big?!)
> 
> Passing on the rest. I thought about the electric chair piece for a bit, but, again, it's so dang big! So it's back on the pass list - for now.


My must haves are:
Piano man
Diamond couple
Singer .......I am not her biggest fan, but I love how the three compliment each other

The candy dish...to be honest, this is the only piece that I am sure that I can't live without 

My 15 yr old daughter is in love with Telebone (I am having a hard time with its price)
My 6 yr old son has his heart set on that dang limo (he is already a BB collector and vehicles are his thing....he has the bus, train, cab, motorcycle.....but this limo is just blah to me!)


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I know I'm picture happy tonight, but bear with me, it'a all part of my decision making process, LOL! I'm in love with the Haunted House pieces - both the jar shade and the jar holder. I have the orange crackle jack-o-lantern jar shade from last year that is just gorgeous lit up and thought these would look awesome next to it Problem is I also love the purple witch silhouette jar shade, and I only need 1, not two jar shades from the this year's line up.


This year I only have eyes for the Sophia jar shade.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I was really hoping that they would re-release the witch from the Mr. Bones line this year because the theme was "Witches Ball" That would have been a great reason to get people in the store.


You know, I was surprised too at the lack of "real" witches in the line up this year. I mean we had all the stuff from their closets - boots, hats, etc., but no witch figurines at all.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Has anyone had people in line who "fish" for information while your waiting for the store to open. They ask what you think the hot boney bunch will be and I usually stir them away from my must haves. LOL Last year I heard there was only one "dying to see you" boney in my store. When I was asked which boney bunches I was going for I immediately told the lady "don't even bother going for that one there (dying to see you) they have a ton of them and I heard they are defective." I was given the stank eye from her when she was told from the associate that they only had one in the store and I already grabbed it.


My friend and I have over an hour drive to the store. On the way up we quiz eachother on strategy and then we are tight lipped in line.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> My friend and I have over an hour drive to the store. On the way up we quiz eachother on strategy and then we are tight lipped in line.


I'm always surprised at the creepy stalkers in line that try to get information out of you. My strategy is always praising the pieces I'm least interested in. This year Booze Hound is going to be a pretty popular topic in line.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I'm always surprised at the creepy stalkers in line that try to get information out of you. My strategy is always praising the pieces I'm least interested in. This year Booze Hound is going to be a pretty popular topic in line.


LOLOL! This cracked me up, Grim.  Yeah, I can see me talking that piece up pretty big in line. That and the Slaying Alive couple. I have a feeling they are going to be keeping the prom couple company at the outlet store later this year.


----------



## NightOwl32

Mourning Glory said:


> This year I only have eyes for the Sophia jar shade.


Why do I believe that jar shade is a flagship and YC wholesale piece (craft store, BBB) only? It wasn't in the catalog pics, was it?


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> LOLOL! This cracked me up, Grim.  Yeah, I can see me talking that piece up pretty big in line. That and the Slaying Alive couple. I have a feeling they are going to be keeping the prom couple company at the outlet store later this year.


People are gonna be like...which piece is Slaying Alive?


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh and I read somewhere (and I can't remember now but might have been BBL FB) that if you wear anything resembling a costume, you get your choice of a small jar candle - any fragrance. Not sure how accurate that is, but that would be sweet! I think I'd have to go for the Autumn in the Park just to try it.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Oh and I read somewhere (and I can't remember now but might have been BBL FB) that if you wear anything resembling a costume, you get your choice of a small jar candle - any fragrance. Not sure how accurate that is, but that would be sweet! I think I'd have to go for the Autumn in the Park just to try it.


Great! I can roll out of bed and drive straight to the store and get a unscented candle!!! SCORE


----------



## Mourning Glory

NightOwl32 said:


> Why do I believe that jar shade is a flagship and YC wholesale piece (craft store, BBB) only? It wasn't in the catalog pics, was it?


No it wasn't in the catalog. That is what I'm afraid of.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Great! I can roll out of bed and drive straight to the store and get a unscented candle!!! SCORE


And the name of your costume would be...?


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> No it wasn't in the catalog. That is what I'm afraid of.


I just ran back and checked this too. Kinda sounds like a flagship only kind of thing (I hate that they do that!) But at least you can have them order and ship it to you if that's the case.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> And the name of your costume would be...?


I wanted this "costume" but wouldn't receive it in time.


----------



## Spookywolf

And speaking of costumes, what is everyone else wearing? I hate to sound like a big ol' greedy moucher, but if there's something free in it, like a small jar candle or whatever, then I can don a witch's hat for any occasion!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I wanted this "costume" but wouldn't receive it in time.


Oh my gawd, Mourning Glory! I about fell off the couch laughing so hard! LOLOL!! Thanks for that!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> And speaking of costumes, what is everyone else wearing? I hate to sound like a big ol' greedy moucher, but if there's something free in it, like a small jar candle or whatever, then I can don a witch's hat for any occasion!


I'm just doing a skeleton shirt and black cat earrings.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> And speaking of costumes, what is everyone else wearing? I hate to sound like a big ol' greedy moucher, but if there's something free in it, like a small jar candle or whatever, then I can don a witch's hat for any occasion!


Maybe I'll find some dollar store creepy cloth laying around my house and wrap myself in it. 
I want my free candle and no I'm not waiting around until they drag enough people in the store to do a raffle.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I'm just doing a skeleton shirt and black cat earrings.


You've got me wanting to go buy some really cool and funny tee-shirts now. Skeleton shirt, huh? I don't own one of those either!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I've gotta hit the hay. I hate getting up early for work...ugh! Happy haunted dreams everyone!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I just ran back and checked this too. Kinda sounds like a flagship only kind of thing (I hate that they do that!) But at least you can have them order and ship it to you if that's the case.


The item number is 1345439. I will check the site when it goes live. If not I will order from the flagship store.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Spookywolf said:


> And speaking of costumes, what is everyone else wearing? I hate to sound like a big ol' greedy moucher, but if there's something free in it, like a small jar candle or whatever, then I can don a witch's hat for any occasion!


I will be going all out costume wise along with make up. My fiance will be dressing up as well. I am excited just bc I love dressing up.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> You've got me wanting to go buy some really cool and funny tee-shirts now. Skeleton shirt, huh? I don't own one of those either!


If all else fails:


----------



## frankensteinluv

Hello everyone, I am new here  I heard a rumor yesterday that YC would be releasing a coupon sometime today to be used starting Saturday. Again, it's a rumor.. but I sure hope that happens. I am a huge Dr. Who fan so I MUST have the Telebone booth no matter what. Luckily, where I live Boney Bunch isn't a very big deal so I can usually get what I want, but now knowing we can get the $10 pumpkin candy dish on line, I just might skip going to the store. Has anyone seen Bath and Body's Halloween collection? They have so cute stuff, and Scentsy has their Halloween catalog coming out this week.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Whoops I forgot about the candy dish! That's a yes, but only because it can be used as a jar holder. As stated earlier, I'm about candy-dished out. Next year how about a plate? Or a spoon? Heck, even a drinks coaster...anything but another candy dish!


I'm calling it a bowl to justify getting it. Hahahaha!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

frankensteinluv said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here  I heard a rumor yesterday that YC would be releasing a coupon sometime today to be used starting Saturday. Again, it's a rumor.. but I sure hope that happens. I am a huge Dr. Who fan so I MUST have the Telebone booth no matter what. Luckily, where I live Boney Bunch isn't a very big deal so I can usually get what I want, but now knowing we can get the $10 pumpkin candy dish on line, I just might skip going to the store. Has anyone seen Bath and Body's Halloween collection? They have so cute stuff, and Scentsy has their Halloween catalog coming out this week.


Welcome, frankensteinluv! Yes, YC released a coupon this morning, but I hope someone got a better one than I did. I received a coupon for a B2G2 candle offer. Yay.


----------



## frankensteinluv

Awe, that is NOT a good coupon!!


----------



## Impy

I got a Buy One Candle, Get One Free coupon this morning, which begs the question which candles to use it on?


----------



## frankensteinluv

I haven't gotten any coupon  I am upset that the $20 off $45 expires tomorrow, I was hoping they would issue another, or something like it. I don't really go for their candles any more, they just aren't as good as they use to be. I have several Chocolate Peppermint I have been hoarding from years back and they really make the house smell good. But I only burn them in December.


----------



## amuck amuck

I got the same B2G2 coupon. Does not look good for a decent coupon.


----------



## Madjoodie

amuck amuck said:


> I got the same B2G2 coupon. Does not look good for a decent coupon.



YC has every email address of mine, including my pet's. So I did get multiple of the B2G2, as well as one B1G1. Would love to know how they decided which coupon to send to folks. 

No boos and hisses, but at least I might actually use the B1G1 coupon to get the Black Magic candle and something else. I don't burn the cute ones like that, so I won't really care if there is no throw or if it is patchouli.

That being said, put me in the officially bummed category. If YC actually wants to get folks to buy in store, they should give us a reason to go there (i.e. like a "real" coupon) and stop playing these games. YC, please don't force me to play the buy and return game to use the eventual coupon you'll give us when sales totals are terrible and you have Boneys coming out of everywhere.

For today's YC chat fun, I am going to go request a B2G2 accessory coupon.  Soon they are going to strike me from their coupon email list and rewards program!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Focusing on better coupons, BABW released a new coupon today, good for $10 off $30, and free shipping on $50 or more. It is 10TREAT. You can use the code, with $50 in your cart, BEFORE the coupon is applied. I just purchased the Haunted House Lantern, and added a $1 Cello Gift Bag, to put the subtotal at $50.50. Final cost shipped: $42.65.  Your mileage with state tax will vary.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> YC has every email address of mine, including my pet's. So I did get multiple of the B2G2, as well as one B1G1. Would love to know how they decided which coupon to send to folks.
> 
> No boos and hisses, but at least I might actually use the B1G1 coupon to get the Black Magic candle and something else. I don't burn the cute ones like that, so I won't really care if there is no throw or if it is patchouli.
> 
> That being said, put me in the officially bummed category. If YC actually wants to get folks to buy in store, they should give us a reason to go there (i.e. like a "real" coupon) and stop playing these games. YC, please don't force me to play the buy and return game to use the eventual coupon you'll give us when sales totals are terrible and you have Boneys coming out of everywhere.
> 
> For today's YC chat fun, I am going to go request a B2G2 accessory coupon.  Soon they are going to strike me from their coupon email list and rewards program!


I wonder if it can be used on the $19 special Happy Halloween candle this weekend? That would be a pretty good deal!


----------



## witchyone

Oh man, who are they kidding with these candle coupons? I have a short list (witch boots, Telebone, Crazy Cat Lady, and Diamonds) but I'm debating trimming it down further. I'm just not sure I can justify the prices.


----------



## frankensteinluv

I got the B2G2 as well. I feel like Charlie Brown right now... All I got is a bag of rocks


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> So has anyone changed their minds on the Boneys since the first pics came out? I've waffled back and forth on a few. Would still like to see these in person to know for sure on a couple. My list in order of must-have-it-ness...
> 
> Piano man (yeah, he moved back up to my number one spot again, bless his little Boney Joel heart! )
> Telebone
> Diamonds couple
> Boos Brothers (still waffling but yes so far)
> Dog House (still a very waffling maybe. Wish this wasn't an online exclusive. I fear another broken pet cemetery scenario and the price tag is a bit scary. If they'd made this piece in half the scale I would have been all over it for sure. Why so big?!)
> 
> Passing on the rest. I thought about the electric chair piece for a bit, but, again, it's so dang big! So it's back on the pass list - for now.


I went to the Promised Land (aka flagship store) and spent my retirement. I got the telebone...LOVE it. Diva, Boney Joel and the Boos Brothers--i didn't think I'd like Boos but when i saw it, I liked it better. DH was interested in it so I bought it. I got the electric chair --the paint jobs were pretty shoddy but I really liked it so I had to have it. I also loved Diamonds because it finished the Speakeasy for me. Skully was HUGE, so I passed on him. Never liked the dog house so passed on it...and I won't even start on 'Slaying Alive'. 

I won't be buying any more boneys this year....I agree that they are over=priced and the 'themes' aren't really the reason i started buying boneys to begin with. I miss the Victorian look. I will have to think long and hard next year.

Meantime, I intend to buy that steampunk hat when it goes live this weekend.


----------



## frankensteinluv

YC just posted a B1G1 on their FB page.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

frankensteinluv said:


> YC just posted a B1G1 on their FB page.


Like that's going to change my mind, LOL!


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

You guys are so much fun! I was feeling kinda down about the Boney Bunch launch this year thanks to the eBay seller issues & then a lack of "good" Boney Bunches this year (no offense to anyone who likes them!) but now I'm looking forward to the Friday night vigil with you all. I really just want Telebone (it has a definite Dr Who influence to me, and DH and I are both fans) and the candy dish. The more I see the electric chair, the more I think he'd look good with my collection, but I don't care for the writing on it. And how do you have a dang electric chair that doesn't light up?!?! Although whoever the lovely person running the Boney Bunch Love page is had a great idea, using glimmer strings to illuminate the chair.

Speaking of the eBay issues, the seller first told me the only way she'd refund me was for me to ship back the pieces at my expense. Then I got a message stating she'd read the USPS guidelines and not to ship the insured item, and that I needed to file the claim. This morning I get a notice from eBay stating she'd closed my refund/return request and opened a case.... And I can't even contact eBay to tell them my side of the story.  There's nothing that allows me to upload info to the case she opened.

At least I've had 2 good BB eBay experiences since. I was really nervous since I had won 2 auctions/offers since the issue with the other seller, but I've since received both pieces safe & sound. So thankful that there are plenty of good sellers out there!


----------



## witchyone

Apocalypse Pony said:


> You guys are so much fun! I was feeling kinda down about the Boney Bunch launch this year thanks to the eBay seller issues & then a lack of "good" Boney Bunches this year (no offense to anyone who likes them!) but now I'm looking forward to the Friday night vigil with you all. I really just want Telebone (it has a definite Dr Who influence to me, and DH and I are both fans) and the candy dish. The more I see the electric chair, the more I think he'd look good with my collection, but I don't care for the writing on it. And how do you have a dang electric chair that doesn't light up?!?! Although whoever the lovely person running the Boney Bunch Love page is had a great idea, using glimmer strings to illuminate the chair.
> 
> Speaking of the eBay issues, the seller first told me the only way she'd refund me was for me to ship back the pieces at my expense. Then I got a message stating she'd read the USPS guidelines and not to ship the insured item, and that I needed to file the claim. This morning I get a notice from eBay stating she'd closed my refund/return request and opened a case.... And I can't even contact eBay to tell them my side of the story.  There's nothing that allows me to upload info to the case she opened.
> 
> At least I've had 2 good BB eBay experiences since. I was really nervous since I had won 2 auctions/offers since the issue with the other seller, but I've since received both pieces safe & sound. So thankful that there are plenty of good sellers out there!


That stinks - hopefully, you get your refund!


----------



## frankensteinluv

Ok, since we are going down the Ebay road, lemme tell you a story! Last month I bought a Boney on Ebay said I should receive it in 4 days. 4 days later, no Boney...5 days, no Boney...6 days no Boney.. So I messaged the seller and he's response was "shipping go messed up, it's on it's way now" 4 days later I receive Boney, SMASHED TO PIECES! This guy packed a 2009 Boney in a bubble wrap envelope!! Who does this? Who puts something ceramic in a bubble wrap envelope and ships it??? I was very and messaged seller. He said he would give me my money back the next time he got paid. WRONG ANSWER! I contacted Ebay and sent them the picture of my beloved Boney in a thousand pieces and got my money back ASAP. I was heart broken to see a 2009 Boney, Dead, Dismembered, Destroyed!


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Thank you witchyone! I sure hope I get my refund too. Those older Boneys have gotten really pricey & the refund would help me get a couple of new Boneys.



frankensteinluv said:


> Ok, since we are going down the Ebay road, lemme tell you a story! Last month I bought a Boney on Ebay said I should receive it in 4 days. 4 days later, no Boney...5 days, no Boney...6 days no Boney.. So I messaged the seller and he's response was "shipping go messed up, it's on it's way now" 4 days later I receive Boney, SMASHED TO PIECES! This guy packed a 2009 Boney in a bubble wrap envelope!! Who does this? Who puts something ceramic in a bubble wrap envelope and ships it??? I was very and messaged seller. He said he would give me my money back the next time he got paid. WRONG ANSWER! I contacted Ebay and sent them the picture of my beloved Boney in a thousand pieces and got my money back ASAP. I was heart broken to see a 2009 Boney, Dead, Dismembered, Destroyed!


Oh no, that stinks! The older Boneys seem to be hard to find in good condition & for a reasonable price. Such a shame yours was lost due to the seller's carelessness. I hope you don't mind me asking, though - how were you able to contact eBay directly? When I tried to open a claim I had to choose item significantly not as described & then it made me contact the seller. It seems eBay won't step in until 6-7 days after you open the request. I'm wondering though if I overlooked something - eBay's "contact" page is confusing & difficult to find anything other than a pre-written answer. I can't find an email address or true "contact us" form anywhere!


----------



## Madjoodie

frankensteinluv said:


> Ok, since we are going down the Ebay road, lemme tell you a story! Last month I bought a Boney on Ebay said I should receive it in 4 days. 4 days later, no Boney...5 days, no Boney...6 days no Boney.. So I messaged the seller and he's response was "shipping go messed up, it's on it's way now" 4 days later I receive Boney, SMASHED TO PIECES! This guy packed a 2009 Boney in a bubble wrap envelope!! Who does this? Who puts something ceramic in a bubble wrap envelope and ships it??? I was very and messaged seller. He said he would give me my money back the next time he got paid. WRONG ANSWER! I contacted Ebay and sent them the picture of my beloved Boney in a thousand pieces and got my money back ASAP. I was heart broken to see a 2009 Boney, Dead, Dismembered, Destroyed!


So sorry for your loss, Frankensteinluv. Wow, a bubblewrap envelope - I think I've heard just about everything now.

I know that many of us feel your pain over Boney carnage. I've received 9 broken Boneys via Ebay purchases over the years. (I sure hope no one can top that.) My personal favorite was the seller who put Hoot Gravely and the three band guys in one box with only a piece of thin paper (kind of like what BBW uses in store for purchases) around each one. No bubblewrap, no packing peanuts, no tissue paper, no nothing in the rest of the box.

Not surprisingly, everything was a total loss. I was so mad, and asked the seller what in the world she was thinking. The seller told me that was the exact same way that YC had shipped them to her. Are you kidding me?!?  Every Boney YC has ever sent me was in its own happy little box with stryrofoam. One of the perks of buying them online. I got my money back from the Ebay seller, but ended up paying through the nose to get all four pieces again.


----------



## notoriousliz

Woke up this morning to a coupon from YC.....for B2G2 as well. I'm annoyed.


----------



## frankensteinluv

Apocalypse Pony said:


> Thank you witchyone! I sure hope I get my refund too. Those older Boneys have gotten really pricey & the refund would help me get a couple of new Boneys.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, that stinks! The older Boneys seem to be hard to find in good condition & for a reasonable price. Such a shame yours was lost due to the seller's carelessness. I hope you don't mind me asking, though - how were you able to contact eBay directly? When I tried to open a claim I had to choose item significantly not as described & then it made me contact the seller. It seems eBay won't step in until 6-7 days after you open the request. I'm wondering though if I overlooked something - eBay's "contact" page is confusing & difficult to find anything other than a pre-written answer. I can't find an email address or true "contact us" form anywhere!


When I first didn't receive my Boney I tried to message the seller and couldn't, so I had to open a case right then and there, so when it showed up broken I was able to take further action with my case. I am sorry you're having a hard time with your Boney order. Some people suck! I had received the prom King and Queen Boney with their heads broke off earlier in the month and that seller was awesome! She took care of everything! ( my boyfriend and I are going to be the prom King and Queen for Halloween)


----------



## grim gravely

I received the buy two get two coupon on two email addressed. On my third email address I got the buy one get one free coupon. I won't be using the coupon anyway. I've had too much bad luck with the candles that I won't be buying them again until they fix the issues. I'm guessing we won't be getting a coupon for Saturday unless they decide to give us one at the last minute if we beg them enough. Hoping they keep the current coupon active when the site switches over tomorrow night.


----------



## frankensteinluv

Check out BBL on FB. Someone posted a pic of a coupon she got with her last purchase. $15 off $45 the code is AUG16... we can totally use that code online


----------



## witchyone

frankensteinluv said:


> Ok, since we are going down the Ebay road, lemme tell you a story! Last month I bought a Boney on Ebay said I should receive it in 4 days. 4 days later, no Boney...5 days, no Boney...6 days no Boney.. So I messaged the seller and he's response was "shipping go messed up, it's on it's way now" 4 days later I receive Boney, SMASHED TO PIECES! This guy packed a 2009 Boney in a bubble wrap envelope!! Who does this? Who puts something ceramic in a bubble wrap envelope and ships it??? I was very and messaged seller. He said he would give me my money back the next time he got paid. WRONG ANSWER! I contacted Ebay and sent them the picture of my beloved Boney in a thousand pieces and got my money back ASAP. I was heart broken to see a 2009 Boney, Dead, Dismembered, Destroyed!


A bubble wrap envelope?! That is horrible. I'm glad you got your money back!


----------



## mdna2014

frankensteinluv said:


> Ok, since we are going down the Ebay road, lemme tell you a story! Last month I bought a Boney on Ebay said I should receive it in 4 days. 4 days later, no Boney...5 days, no Boney...6 days no Boney.. So I messaged the seller and he's response was "shipping go messed up, it's on it's way now" 4 days later I receive Boney, SMASHED TO PIECES! This guy packed a 2009 Boney in a bubble wrap envelope!! Who does this? Who puts something ceramic in a bubble wrap envelope and ships it??? I was very and messaged seller. He said he would give me my money back the next time he got paid. WRONG ANSWER! I contacted Ebay and sent them the picture of my beloved Boney in a thousand pieces and got my money back ASAP. I was heart broken to see a 2009 Boney, Dead, Dismembered, Destroyed!


 People are amazing! someone did the same thing with my boney bunch wax candle. it was broken and looked like someone threw it down an all way. It was all skidded up!


----------



## Kitty

YC you got to be kidding us!!!! $20 off $70 Purchase & are for YC Flagships in store only!!!!! 
They have to recoup profits for selling BB too early.

From YC fb page


----------



## Shadowbat

We were in YK this morning using a coupon for more fall scents and was talking with the assistant manager about the event this Saturday. She said they have everything in back ready to go, but quantities are very limited. This may be the lowest inventory they have ever started off with. They are really pushing the online ordering which she said a lot of their customers who do buy the Boneys do not like to do. She also said that they have received no information about any coupons being dropped for the event as they are usually given the heads up.


----------



## grim gravely

With the low inventory in stores, why are most stores opening early? Isn't stock going to run out earlier in the morning. Also, I don't like the favoritism that is being shown with the earlier opening. Some stores are only telling their best customers to come in early. I was told by one employee to come in and another employee who also knows me well told me they aren't doing a early opening and that they heard nothing about it. I guess the customers that come in throughout the year and buy candles in bulk are invited to come early over the Halloween fans who buy their Halloween merchandise every year. I'll still be there early only if there is a coupon but I really prefer to just buy everything online and be done with it.


----------



## Barbie K

I've never been to a store event. The pieces that I do have I have purchased at the store days after the event or ordered online. Ordering online is hit or miss since you don't get to choose the paint job and take the risk of it arriving broken (like my dog house). I guess I was lucky the second one arrived in one piece. I won't be buying anything else from YC this year but I will stick around for the vigil with you all


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For those of you who have the catalog item numbers, some of them are working, when verifying quantities. However, you cannot add any of these to your cart. *Since eBay resellers are always watching here, please do not post any of your findings in this thread! *If an item is perceived as being limited, but also perceived to be popular, we will be fighting them harder than ever, to get ours, before they purchase the bulk for eBay reselling.

Edit: It appears for now, that this is mostly with the other accessories, not Boneys.


----------



## Lucy08

frankensteinluv said:


> I got the B2G2 as well. I feel like Charlie Brown right now... All I got is a bag of rocks


I too got a rock, my coupon is b1g1.


----------



## Lucy08

Just called my store, opening at 10am like normal. Hmmmm.......


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

frankensteinluv said:


> When I first didn't receive my Boney I tried to message the seller and couldn't, so I had to open a case right then and there, so when it showed up broken I was able to take further action with my case. I am sorry you're having a hard time with your Boney order. Some people suck! I had received the prom King and Queen Boney with their heads broke off earlier in the month and that seller was awesome! She took care of everything! ( my boyfriend and I are going to be the prom King and Queen for Halloween)


Thank you Frankensteinluv! I appreciate the insight. And your costume idea sounds awesome!


Madjoodie, that is horrifying! Poor Hoot Gravely. That is such a great piece. I can't imagine someone thinking a little paper wrapping would protect a ceramic figure. And all 3 of the musicians?!?! What a shame.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lucy08 said:


> Just called my store, opening at 10am like normal. Hmmmm.......


I called my store twice. They open at 9. This is the first year they have opened early. I'm hoping this is to my advantage seeing as we usually have a good turnout, but I wouldnt consider them avid collectors.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of Boney shipping disasters, check out this listing for a 2008 Bride and Groom! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-Boney-...-not-remake-/321846109133?hash=item4aef85e3cd


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Lucy08 said:


> I too got a rock, my coupon is b1g1.


My rock was a b2g2 - sigh.
Horrified to hear all the Boney carnage stories, yikes!
My YC order is getting smaller and smaller like others on the board. Think I'm down to two pieces plus a candy dish. I've been going nuts with Country Door and Victorian Trading Co - love the vintage-looking stuff!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Just called my store, opening at 10am like normal. Hmmmm.......


Just called my store. Regular hours? They are trying to get approval by the mall to open early? Do you need approval by the mall???


----------



## Mourning Glory

Poe-ka-dot said:


> My rock was a b2g2 - sigh.
> Horrified to hear all the Boney carnage stories, yikes!
> My YC order is getting smaller and smaller like others on the board. Think I'm down to two pieces plus a candy dish. I've been going nuts with Country Door and Victorian Trading Co - love the vintage-looking stuff!


Oh, great now I will have to check that out!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just called my store. Regular hours? They are trying to get approval by the mall to open early? Do you need approval by the mall???


In my hometown mall (not the one I will be at this weekend) if a store doesn't have an exterior entrance, they need permission to be open beyond mall hours.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just called my store. Regular hours? They are trying to get approval by the mall to open early? Do you need approval by the mall???


Some malls, yes! Potomac Mills opens and closes to chimes. They fine you if you don't follow it!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone and welcome to Frankensteinluv and the other new members.  Well, I didn't get my mailed invite this year, though I did get the email. Not sure whether to have the pouty face over this or not. Guess I'll have to ask my store manager if she actually sent any out or did she lose my address. I would have like to get the handwritten invite, even though I still plan on going. And, as luck would have it, I did call about a non-related issue, and found out that my store plans on opening at 9:00 a.m.!!! Holy cow. They got in such trouble over opening early and having someone complain, that I didn't think they'd ever be allowed to do that again. Glad I called. I would have been completely T.O.'d to go at the normal opening at 10:00 a.m. and find out all the Telebones and Piano Man pieces were already sold out. I'm hearing more and more about extremely limited stock in the stores (verified from the sales associate I called today), and just read more posts about it on here. I'm thinking some pieces will be gone within the first ten minutes of opening. Gonna get ugly at the stores in some areas!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just called my store. Regular hours? They are trying to get approval by the mall to open early? Do you need approval by the mall???


Don't get me wrong, I'm thrilled I get to sleep in. But am skeptical about the 10am opening! Couple years ago they opened at 9, totally by surprise! Makes me nervous...


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Lucy08 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm thrilled I get to sleep in. But am skeptical about the 10am opening! Couple years ago they opened at 9, totally by surprise! Makes me nervous...


Same thing happened to me too. I was told a 10:00 opening for this Saturday, and not sure if I believe them.


----------



## Barbie K

Lucy08 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm thrilled I get to sleep in. But am skeptical about the 10am opening! Couple years ago they opened at 9, totally by surprise! Makes me nervous...


Show up earlier to be on the safe side, grab a cup of coffee, take your ipad/phone and just hang out. You can post the happenings and we will be right here with you


----------



## grim gravely

I called two other stores and both said they are opening at 10 am. I'm avoiding my regular store so I need a new plan this year. I'm not sure how the other stores are in my area but I heard some horror stories about people fighting over limited stock. Yankee, your not right for delaying the party and limiting stock. You better have some excellent stuff next year because after this year I'm thinking about spending all my money elsewhere.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy! I saw this and thought of you! I haven't seen this online yet, but this is part of BABW Halloween lineup this year! 









Edit: There's a ghost too, guys! Not online yet!


----------



## Lucy08

Barbie K said:


> Show up earlier to be on the safe side, grab a cup of coffee, take your ipad/phone and just hang out. You can post the happenings and we will be right here with you


I'll go a little bit early, last year we were the only ones waiting when they opened. I will order everything I want before I go, just in case!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I called two other stores and both said they are opening at 10 am. I'm avoiding my regular store so I need a new plan this year. I'm not sure how the other stores are in my area but I heard some horror stories about people fighting over limited stock. Yankee, your not right for delaying the party and limiting stock. You better have some excellent stuff next year because after this year I'm thinking about spending all my money elsewhere.


Totally agree!!!! Makes me not want to shop there. Ever!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy! I saw this and thought of you! I haven't seen this online yet, but this is part of BABW Halloween lineup this year!
> 
> View attachment 251789
> 
> 
> Edit: There's a ghost too, guys! Not online yet!
> 
> View attachment 251790


Adorable!!! Thanks for thinking of me!!!! I think their in store launch is the 9th. I'll be going!


----------



## Mourning Glory

08 mother w/carriage $90 BIN
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331639694933&alt=web


----------



## Barbie K

I don't know what these go for but $5 might not be too bad for someone that likes bonesy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Boney-bunch-Dog-/321836179409?hash=item4aeeee5fd1


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Guys, I came across this picture on the BBL FB page. I had no idea the Sophia votive holder was so large! Compare it to the jar shade!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Guys, I came across this picture on the BBL FB page. I had no idea the Sophia votive holder was so large! Compare it to the jar shade!
> 
> View attachment 251792


Well, I guess that makes her a no. I was one the fence and it would have been a impulse buy. That's too big for me!


----------



## Barbie K

She's huge! What I do like is that grey candle, perfect for my boots.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Last year, it was King Kong Baby, this year it is Fee Fi Fo Feline, LOL!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy! I saw this and thought of you! I haven't seen this online yet, but this is part of BABW Halloween lineup this year!
> 
> View attachment 251789
> 
> 
> Edit: There's a ghost too, guys! Not online yet!
> 
> View attachment 251790


Thanks for the pictures. Bath and Body Works is really surprising us this year with their Halloween offering. I need that ghost and the pumpkin. I was originally going to get two pumpkins but now that I know there is a ghost too I'm going to get two of each. These mini candle holders are great to display on both ends of a shelf.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Guys, I came across this picture on the BBL FB page. I had no idea the Sophia votive holder was so large! Compare it to the jar shade!
> 
> View attachment 251792


This is where I have a issue with Yankee Candle. I have nothing against that Sophia piece but the price $16.99 is about right for that size piece. The boney bunches are a little bigger this year and they are more expensive. The wedding couple is slightly bigger and is going for $24.99.


----------



## NightOwl32

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Guys, I came across this picture on the BBL FB page. I had no idea the Sophia votive holder was so large! Compare it to the jar shade!
> 
> View attachment 251792


PM, did BBL say which store this is? My mom's such a cat lover, I'm gonna try to find her the jar shade & maybe the v/h.


----------



## NightOwl32

Been trying not to bug my friend to death w/preview info, found out her store is giving a free fragrance sphere for costumes. I only use them for the car; not sure if this is true for all stores, though.


----------



## Lucy08

NightOwl32 said:


> Been trying not to bug my friend to death w/preview info, found out her store is giving a free fragrance sphere for costumes. I only use them for the car; not sure if this is true for all stores, though.


No, my store is a mini candle.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Bath and Body Works is really surprising us this year with their Halloween offering. I need that ghost and the pumpkin. I was originally going to get two pumpkins but now that I know there is a ghost too I'm going to get two of each. These mini candle holders are great to display on both ends of a shelf.


I missed the pumpkin! I like that they are mini, too. So much easier to find display space.

Edit: just found the pumpkin!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

NightOwl32 said:


> PM, did BBL say which store this is? My mom's such a cat lover, I'm gonna try to find her the jar shade & maybe the v/h.


This was at a PX on Fort Carson, CO. I have a feeling most of us aren't getting in!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I missed the pumpkin! I like that they are mini, too. So much easier to find display space.
> 
> Edit: just found the pumpkin!


Lucy, it's on BABW's FB page. 

Edit: Just noticed your edit, LOL!


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> 08 mother w/carriage $90 BIN
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331639694933&alt=web


Bummer.  Too late folks for the BIN. Someone has already placed a bid. I was so ready to skip buying any of this year's pieces to finally get this instead! 

Thanks for the heads up, MG!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy! I saw this and thought of you! I haven't seen this online yet, but this is part of BABW Halloween lineup this year!
> 
> View attachment 251789
> 
> 
> Edit: There's a ghost too, guys! Not online yet!
> 
> View attachment 251790



I love these!!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Barbie K said:


> She's huge! What I do like is that grey candle, perfect for my boots.


What scent is that gray candle? I'm loving the color!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> What scent is that gray candle? I'm loving the color!


Witches Brew


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## gloomycatt

I had a voice mail today from the Yankee store I used to go to, inviting me to the witches ball. They are opening at 9 am. For those of you in the Milwaukee area, it's the Mayfair mall location


----------



## sanura03

Hey guys, sorry I've been MIA, crazy month haha.
And YC really screwed up my Boney expectations this year. Usually the week before the launch I'm stalking their website like crazy and dreaming Boney dreams when I'm not. This year, I honestly keep forgetting that the party hasn't even happened yet. =/
I'll probably be up at this time again tomorrow so I'll be doing the vigil with you guys  but I don't even know, at this point, if I'm going to get anything other than the raven with books. What a bummer year.


----------



## frankensteinluv

Happy Boney Eve everyone!!


----------



## grim gravely

Checked my email this morning and still no money off coupon. I'm hoping the $20 off $45 coupon is active tonight. The website is saying to shop Saturday morning and I hope that does not mean everything will go live around the time the store opens. I'll be up all night refreshing the website in hopes that everything goes live. I'm still very disappointed that the boney bunches have increased in price so much this year. My budget is going to drain so fast and I feel that even with the current coupon and shipping, I'm not going to get much for the money. There is no way I'm stepping a foot in the store tomorrow without a money off coupon. This may be the first year since the boney bunches came out that I will miss out on the preview party.


----------



## Barbie K

Hope everyone got enough sleep this morning


----------



## frankensteinluv

grim gravely said:


> Checked my email this morning and still no money off coupon. I'm hoping the $20 off $45 coupon is active tonight. The website is saying to shop Saturday morning and I hope that does not mean everything will go live around the time the store opens. I'll be up all night refreshing the website in hopes that everything goes live. I'm still very disappointed that the boney bunches have increased in price so much this year. My budget is going to drain so fast and I feel that even with the current coupon and shipping, I'm not going to get much for the money. There is no way I'm stepping a foot in the store tomorrow without a money off coupon. This may be the first year since the boney bunches came out that I will miss out on the preview party.


I agree! Now that we can get the 'candy dish' on line, I may just use the $15 off $45 and do all my shopping on line. I will be very upset if I am up all night and they don't go on sale until dawn!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everyone! Boney Eve is FINALLY here!  I was hoping you guys could recommend what type of spray paint to buy for the finish on my mansion I just received. 









There is some paint flaking off underneath the pumpkin in the front. I am thinking a black satin spray paint? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kriscourter

Been crazy month so haven't been around but his year going to do all online. Don't have a physical coupon yet but didn't get til late late the night before last year. I do have promo code so that's why doing online. Spoke to yc just now and if you place order via phone they will accept expire coupons up to 2-3 days. Said one expiring on 28th they'll prob accept to Sunday if not even to Monday. Only coupon they know of is one that just came out (witch2) for buy one get one candle. Also supposedly going online at 12 am est. they always say that but seen 12-3 am


----------



## frankensteinluv

Kriscourter said:


> Been crazy month so haven't been around but his year going to do all online. Don't have a physical coupon yet but didn't get til late late the night before last year. I do have promo code so that's why doing online. Spoke to yc just now and if you place order via phone they will accept expire coupons up to 2-3 days. Said one expiring on 28th they'll prob accept to Sunday if not even to Monday. Only coupon they know of is one that just came out (witch2) for buy one get one candle. Also supposedly going online at 12 am est. they always say that but seen 12-3 am


I am going to need a nap today..it's going to be a longgggggg night!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Is is bad that I'm having boney nightmares already?


----------



## Kriscourter

I already am. I'm upset that can't go to store this year but I guess less anxiety for me to do strictly online. Usually do must haves and online only online then rest at store. Even though I'm first one there I barely am able to get all that I want. Luckily had extra ones in cart behind counter. It's not even a line. Yes I'm first in "line" but everyone just spreads across front of store line so doesn't make difference. I couldn't even look at pieces so to see if lettering was decent or even if chipped. I might for kicks go later in the day/night to see which ones are the non winners of year and prob clearance later in haha


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I think I'm going to try and go t bed around 10, and set an alarm. I am on EST, so it is usually later in the morning my time anyway.


----------



## Kriscourter

I'm eastern too and usually it's around 12-2 am so make sure don't sleep to late. When called yc they said midnight but who knows


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> I'm eastern too and usually it's around 12-2 am so make sure don't sleep to late. When called yc they said midnight but who knows


If I do that, I will set my alarm for 1. It has been between 2 and 3 am for a couple of years now. I know I am taking a chance by going to bed; I just don't know if I can drive an hour to the store, and enjoy myself, with zero sleep, LOL. 

Of course I say this now. I might be too excited to sleep, when the time comes around.


----------



## Kriscourter

Haha. Last year I fell asleep
And set alarm for 2 and they came on early. Good thing another boney person I've become friends with texted me 5 times they were up and when didn't answer called me. Good thing I have a loud barking dog ringtone that could wake the dead.


----------



## Kitty

From BBL


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Anybody want to start off with sharing their final must haves? Or, are we still deciding?


----------



## frankensteinluv

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Anybody want to start off with sharing their final must haves? Or, are we still deciding?


Most importantly is Telebone, I am a huge Dr. Who fan. Then is Boney Dog house, Dark Avenue Limo and Crazy Cat lady.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

My funds are greatly diminished this year, so at this point, it is Crazy Cat Lady, and I will be getting the Steam Punkin Jar Holder for sure. I am hoping to be at the store early enough to check out the other pieces; I really want to see Telebone and Dark Avenue Limo in person.


----------



## Madjoodie

Since YC Chat seems to be on vacation, and my "contact us" email has gone unanswered for days, I called YC this morning. They didn't know of any dollar off coupons for tomorrow, but said to check back later tonight. 

I got a much less clear answer about using expired coupons for phone orders. I'm not sure I want to hang my hat on platitudes like we try to do right by our customers and we really want to help you out. I sensed some hesitancy to commit to accepting the $20 off $45 given the new B1G1 and B2G2 coupons now floating around.

I told the YC rep that I am only asking to get the same opportunities folks near the flagship stores get. I pointed out the latest dollar off coupon that is flagship only, and that when I recently tried to order from the flagship store they have basically no Halloween merchandise currently available. In the end, I at least got an apology and thanks for being a customer. But no dollar off coupon. 

Have others tried to use coupons online that were on the verge of expiring? Curious if that has worked for you in the past. The last time I tried (for one of those in stock out of stock twilight silhouettes things), I found YC online to be very on the ball in rejecting a coupon that just expired hours before. But fingers crossed that glitches will prevail tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Since YC Chat seems to be on vacation, and my "contact us" email has gone unanswered for days, I called YC this morning. They didn't know of any dollar off coupons for tomorrow, but said to check back later tonight.
> 
> I got a much less clear answer about using expired coupons for phone orders. I'm not sure I want to hang my hat on platitudes like we try to do right by our customers and we really want to help you out. I sensed some hesitancy to commit to accepting the $20 off $45 given the new B1G1 and B2G2 coupons now floating around.
> 
> I told the YC rep that I am only asking to get the same opportunities folks near the flagship stores get. I pointed out the latest dollar off coupon that is flagship only, and that when I recently tried to order from the flagship store they have basically no Halloween merchandise currently available. In the end, I at least got an apology and thanks for being a customer. But no dollar off coupon.
> 
> Have others tried to use coupons online that were on the verge of expiring? Curious if that has worked for you in the past. The last time I tried (for one of those in stock out of stock twilight silhouettes things), I found YC online to be very on the ball in rejecting a coupon that just expired hours before. But fingers crossed that glitches will prevail tonight.


I have found that the coupons expire pretty much on time. But, if the new merchandise goes live before 3 am EST, perhaps there is still a chance *crosses fingers.*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If I take back a Scenterpiece, when buying in store, to you think the associates will give me the stank eye? I have half a notion to rummage for returns, run into town later today, get store credit, and have it for tonight. I am so strapped, but I do have some things I can return.


----------



## Kriscourter

I called an hour or so ago. Was told if ordering by phone they do accept expired coupons. Said the one that expires today they would take to Sunday if not even Monday. With stores heard some take others don't so please check with own store. Hope helps


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If I take back a Scenterpiece, when buying in store, to you think the associates will give me the stank eye? I have half a notion to rummage for returns, run into town later today, get store credit, and have it for tonight. I am so strapped, but I do have some things I can return.


With the way my store has been acting, I wouldn't bat an eye! I would say it all depends on the relationship with your store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> I called an hour or so ago. Was told if ordering by phone they do accept expired coupons. Said the one that expires today they would take to Sunday if not even Monday. With stores heard some take others don't so please check with own store. Hope helps


Wow, with so much conflicting information, it is hard to know what to do. Wouldn't it just be easier if YC sent another $20 off $45, good through Sunday?


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I have found that the coupons expire pretty much on time. But, if the new merchandise goes live before 3 am EST, perhaps there is still a chance *crosses fingers.*


Every dollar counts, since I've already spent too much already (and I just stopped in CVS yesterday...talk about wanting a coupon there too). So time for me to start setting alarms to go off every 45 minutes tonight, just to be safe! 

Last year I briefly dozed off during the vigil (not a reflection on all the fun going on here). Luckily I had one of those "head bob no I'm not asleep" things happen about 10 minutes after things started going live online.  So I easily got all my must haves, and then a few hours of sleep before heading over to the store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> With the way my store has been acting, I wouldn't bat an eye! I would say it all depends on the relationship with your store.


I used to have a great relationship with my store, until all of the returns last year around this time. I had too many problems with online orders, that so much was returned to the store. They knew when I was coming, I had returns, none of which were their fault. I even felt bad about it. But, what was I supposed to do?

I have only been in there a handful of times this year. There hasn't been much released this year that I want, and there is always limited inventory there. It just doesn't make it worth my time to stop by, when the store is an hour away.

I mainly want to go tomorrow, to see what these pieces look like in person. I am so gun shy after last year, and I just don't have the $$$ or time to waste this year.


----------



## Stochey

How often are you guys getting emails from Yankee Candle?

My last one was on May 29th. 

Where are you guys getting these coupons?


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, with so much conflicting information, it is hard to know what to do. Wouldn't it just be easier if YC sent another $20 off $45, good through Sunday?


I'm pretty sure they will release that coupon after the Preview Party. For some reason, they want to make as much money as they can on their preview party and they know that given the limit stock things will sell.


----------



## Kriscourter

Can't see how to post pics but was playing with my boneys taking out of totes and remembered I do have the pumpkin bowl already. Try to get if you can it is really cute, bigger than you think and has two skeleton hands on ledge


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If I take back a Scenterpiece, when buying in store, to you think the associates will give me the stank eye? I have half a notion to rummage for returns, run into town later today, get store credit, and have it for tonight. I am so strapped, but I do have some things I can return.


If you have to return something, go for it. Everything is very expensive this year and if your going to be happier with some of their Halloween items over a Scenterpiece, I'd say do it. Yankee Candle chat always tells me that they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee on everything. If your not 100% satisfied with something return for something else that's gonna make you 100% satisfied. 
I do get where your coming from with your store knowing you for always returning things. My store was always very nice to me until I had to do a few returns. It's not my fault I can't smell a candle that they complain they have to be on oxygen when they burn it. Now they look at me as say "wow, no return today" WHATEVER!!! I don't abuse the policy but at the same time I will use the policy if I'm not happy with something.


----------



## grim gravely

Kriscourter said:


> Can't see how to post pics but was playing with my boneys taking out of totes and remembered I do have the pumpkin bowl already. Try to get if you can it is really cute, bigger than you think and has two skeleton hands on ledge


That's my most wanted piece this year. I'm not going to use it as a candy dish though. I'm going to display it with my farm pieces.


----------



## Madjoodie

Stochey said:


> How often are you guys getting emails from Yankee Candle?
> 
> My last one was on May 29th.
> 
> Where are you guys getting these coupons?


I get YC emails daily, with the latest coming early this morning. That is where my coupons come from. I think sometimes YC posts coupons on their Facebook page. I'd suggesting contacting YC customer service, as it sounds like you somehow fell off their list.


----------



## Kriscourter

That's how I post my bowl too! I kinda do a farmer pumpkin patch. Goes very well with the cats and dogs laying with pumpkins.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

for you Sophia lovers...Kohl's has a matching (imo) pillow


----------



## frankensteinluv

I am already exhausted! Coupon, no Coupon, expired Coupon, Coupon Codes...


----------



## frankensteinluv

Ok, I am on Boney overdrive. My boyfriend just told me if I don't talk to him about boney's for the next 8 hours he will give me a $100 to buy the boney's I am not talking to him about!


----------



## Skeleton in the Closet

Haha, I've done that before!  Drive them crazy until they give you what you want. Wait, thats the same thing my kids do to me...


----------



## Kriscourter

Hahah that's great! Yeah everyone is pretty sick of me talking about it. Just to clarify I haven't seen a hard copy coupon for money off. I see a coupon and can use promo code on it and use online. So how is everyone dealing with this??


----------



## Barbie K

frankensteinluv said:


> ok, i am on boney overdrive. My boyfriend just told me if i don't talk to him about boney's for the next 8 hours he will give me a $100 to buy the boney's i am not talking to him about!


*zip it!*


----------



## frankensteinluv

Kriscourter said:


> Hahah that's great! Yeah everyone is pretty sick of me talking about it. Just to clarify I haven't seen a hard copy coupon for money off. I see a coupon and can use promo code on it and use online. So how is everyone dealing with this??











This is how I feel!


----------



## Kitty

Remember to sign up ( if haven't already) Yankee candle Fan Club rewards points.
https://www.ycrewards.com/


Called YC, Only One coupon per online order. Coupon for Aug. 29 $15 off $45 online code CATS 215.


----------



## Kriscourter

What's the cats215 code for? Please be for money off


----------



## amuck amuck

Kitty said:


> Remember to sign up ( if haven't already) Yankee candle Fan Club rewards points.
> https://www.ycrewards.com/
> 
> 
> Called YC, Only One coupon per online order. Coupon Aug. 29 $15 off $45 online code CATS 215.


Will there be a hard copy of this coupon anywhere that can be taken to the store? Thanks


----------



## Mourning Glory

I just got home and my new BBW luminary was waiting. Here are pictures for those of you that wanted them. Sorry, I don't know why the pictures are sideways.


----------



## Mourning Glory

And her it is lit up. I definitely recommend putting the candle in before lighting. The actual holder can be tricky to secure.


----------



## Mourning Glory

amuck amuck said:


> Will there be a hard copy of this coupon anywhere that can be taken to the store? Thanks


I think that is the coupon that will be attached to the catalog when it comes out. But not in time for this weekend.


----------



## kantosad

I am excited about tomorrow . I don't know why, i am not buying that much. I think its getting me excited to pull out the Boneys and start decorati g. Plus its been cool here, really feels like fall.


----------



## mdna2014

kantosad said:


> I am excited about tomorrow . I don't know why, i am not buying that much. I think its getting me excited to pull out the Boneys and start decorati g. Plus its been cool here, really feels like fall.


Lucky about the coolness!
I am already decorated and I love it.


----------



## Kriscourter

My brother just texted me. He's like if needed any boneys from last year this yc outlet still has them on clearance. Wow a year later and still on the shelves


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone, sneaking in during a break at work to catch up. Can't wait to settle in with popcorn and M&Ms this evening at home and wait out the vigil until our Boneys arrive online.  It's very much like waiting for Santa Claus! Or should I say Boney Claus!  

And for those looking for the hard copy coupon for the $15 off, Kitty posted an image of it in post # 3239. I just printed that off and will use that at the store if all else fails. But I'm still chanting and lighting candles for the $20 off!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone, sneaking in during a break at work to catch up. Can't wait to settle in with popcorn and M&Ms this evening at home and wait out the vigil until our Boneys arrive online.  It's very much like waiting for Santa Claus! Or should I say Boney Claus!
> 
> And for those looking for the hard copy coupon for the $15 off, Kitty posted an image of it in post # 3239. I just printed that off and will use that at the store if all else fails. But I'm still chanting and lighting candles for the $20 off!


Do they accept printouts for that coupon? I could see my store giving me grief over it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Do they accept printouts for that coupon? I could see my store giving me grief over it.


I've used print offs at my store without a problem. I've also printed off from places like Retail Me Not and other coupon sites and they've taken them. I guess it depends on the individual store managers and how easy or difficult they are. You would think they'd want to take any opportunity for a sale. Some of these store managers I'm hearing about on here sound down right mean.


----------



## Kriscourter

I don't think they'll accept that. I know my store gave me hard time for an actual hard copy coupon. Said wasn't suppose to have that yet.


----------



## Spookywolf

It's funny because this same discussion is going on over on BBL FB. BoneybunchLove must have the same kind of store manager I do because she's saying yes they'll take them on printed out coupons. I've never had a problem using them. But let's still keep our fingers crossed for the big $20 off. I really, really am counting on that extra $5.00 off so I can buy more things!


----------



## Kriscourter

It's worth a shot. Worth showing and getting. Don't worry we'll get one. Soon. I hope. Maybe. Haha


----------



## grim gravely

I pretty much know my store manger isn't going to accept a photocopy coupon. He's brand new as of Monday and he wasn't the nicest person at the other store he used to manage. I love how Yankee chooses their employees.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> It's funny because this same discussion is going on over on BBL FB. BoneybunchLove must have the same kind of store manager I do because she's saying yes they'll take them on printed out coupons. I've never had a problem using them. But let's still keep our fingers crossed for the big $20 off. I really, really am counting on that extra $5.00 off so I can buy more things!


If anything that extra $5.00 can help pay for shipping for our online orders.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> If anything that extra $5.00 can help pay for shipping for our online orders.


Exactly! It would be like getting the shipping for free AND getting to use the $15 off coupon. Come on Yankee. Don't do this to me again this year. I was biting my nails off last year waiting for one of their coupons. Why do they have to make things so difficult!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Exactly! It would be like getting the shipping for free AND getting to use the $15 off coupon. Come on Yankee. Don't do this to me again this year. I was biting my nails off last year waiting for one of their coupons. Why do they have to make things so difficult!


I really hope the current coupon is still good when everything goes live. If they are able to give glitch sales, they could keep the coupon active for a bit. Sadly, I don't think we will be as lucky like last year. Yankee is really holding out on us this year. I have said it before, if I don't have a coupon I'm not stepping at foot into the store.


----------



## frankensteinluv

Thank You everyone for letting me be a part of this, it's so great to chat with people who understand the love of the Boney! I am super excited about tonight and having a a support group for the insanity that will come!


----------



## Spookywolf

frankensteinluv said:


> Thank You everyone for letting me be a part of this, it's so great to chat with people who understand the love of the Boney! I am super excited about tonight and having a a support group for the insanity that will come!


I feel the same way, frankensteinluv! We have a great group of folks on here. My friends smile tolerantly while I blab on about the Boney Bunch, but they really just don't get it. I told a friend I had put Boneys on display in my china cabinet in the dining room and she replied back with a "So what goes in there the rest of the year?" (right...) So I reply "Boney Bunch all year round, baby!" She just blinked a few times with that huh? look on her face, LOL!  And all the while I'm thinking the gang on the BB thread would totally get this!


----------



## frankensteinluv

Spookywolf said:


> I feel the same way, frankensteinluv! We have a great group of folks on here. My friends smile tolerantly while I blab on about the Boney Bunch, but they really just don't get it. I told a friend I had put Boneys on display in my china cabinet in the dining room and she replied back with a "So what goes in there the rest of the year?" (right...) So I reply "Boney Bunch all year round, baby!" She just blinked a few times with that huh? look on her face, LOL!  And all the while I'm thinking the gang on the BB thread would totally get this!


My Boney's stay out all year round too! I got some new wall shelves to make room for this year!


----------



## Lucy08

frankensteinluv said:


> I agree! Now that we can get the 'candy dish' on line, I may just use the $15 off $45 and do all my shopping on line. I will be very upset if I am up all night and they don't go on sale until dawn!!


Has that been confirmed that we can indeed get the candy dish online???


----------



## frankensteinluv

Lucy08 said:


> Has that been confirmed that we can indeed get the candy dish online???


Yes! Seen it on YC FB page. Says we can get it online!


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Has that been confirmed that we can indeed get the candy dish online???


Yes the candy dish will be offered online.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone, sneaking in during a break at work to catch up. Can't wait to settle in with popcorn and M&Ms this evening at home and wait out the vigil until our Boneys arrive online.  It's very much like waiting for Santa Claus! Or should I say Boney Claus!
> 
> And for those looking for the hard copy coupon for the $15 off, Kitty posted an image of it in post # 3239. I just printed that off and will use that at the store if all else fails. But I'm still chanting and lighting candles for the $20 off!


Was that one actually "printable" to use in the store???


----------



## Lucy08

frankensteinluv said:


> Yes! Seen it on YC FB page. Says we can get it online!


Thanks! I've been at work all day, trying to get caught up on all things Bomey Bumch.


----------



## Lucy08

Lucy08 said:


> Was that one actually "printable" to use in the store???


Ignore me, I see this was answered already, I was 6 pages behind, you guys were busy today!


----------



## frankensteinluv

Are any of you going to take a nap before the vigil? I am EST and got up for work at 4:00 am, worked a 10 hour day with stupid people who know nothing about Boneys. I am going to have to lay down for a nap soon!


----------



## grim gravely

Ok everyone, I called the three stores in my area and found out the opening times. Two stores are opening up at nine and the other store is opening up at ten. I had to ask about how many of a certain popular boney they have in stock. Each store only received two of that boney and one store admitted that only one will make it to the floor tomorrow. It looks like we found our popular boney bunch this year. For that reason alone, that will be my first item I order tonight. I really do not want to miss out on having this one. I'm sure we all know which boney bunch this is but to keep the ebay sellers from knowing I won't say which boney it is here. You can always message me though and I'll tell you but I'm sure you already know this one is limited.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Don't have a lot of time today but I've been trying to catch up on the last few pages. I think I'm ready. Maybe?! I have copies printed of the $15 of $45, the $20 of $45 (that will expire at midnight) and hopes my store will take at least one of those. I was thinking I would skip burning the midnight oil this year and not order anything online because I had such horrible issues last year.....bad paint jobs, two items that broke in shipping, etc. But now I'm convinced ordering is the only way to ensure I get the "limited, the one we all want, the one we cannot name," Boney. Decisions, decisions. I may be on in the wee hours with most of you or I may just take it on a wing and a prayer at the store. If I don't get back till tomorrow....good luck. I hope we all get what we want. And that Yankee pulls their head out of, well you know


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Ok everyone, I called the three stores in my area and found out the opening times. Two stores are opening up at nine and the other store is opening up at ten. I had to ask about how many of a certain popular boney they have in stock. Each store only received two of that boney and one store admitted that only one will make it to the floor tomorrow. It looks like we found our popular boney bunch this year. For that reason alone, that will be my first item I order tonight. I really do not want to miss out on having this one. I'm sure we all know which boney bunch this is but to keep the ebay sellers from knowing I won't say which boney it is here. You can always message me though and I'll tell you but I'm sure you already know this one is limited.


I'm feeling paranoid as well, I will also be ordering everything online then going to the store when it opens.


----------



## Kitty

THE CATS 215 CODE IS ONLY ONLINE CODE for $15 off $45.

Take a picture of this coupon with phone, see if YC will accept it.


----------



## grim gravely

SkippyBones95 said:


> Don't have a lot of time today but I've been trying to catch up on the last few pages. I think I'm ready. Maybe?! I have copies printed of the $15 of $45, the $20 of $45 (that will expire at midnight) and hopes my store will take at least one of those. I was thinking I would skip burning the midnight oil this year and not order anything online because I had such horrible issues last year.....bad paint jobs, two items that broke in shipping, etc. But now I'm convinced ordering is the only way to ensure I get the "limited, the one we all want, the one we cannot name," Boney. Decisions, decisions. I may be on in the wee hours with most of you or I may just take it on a wing and a prayer at the store. If I don't get back till tomorrow....good luck. I hope we all get what we want. And that Yankee pulls their head out of, well you know


Best to order the popular pieces online. Who knows how many of a certain piece will make it to the floor tomorrow. I have heard that my store holds pieces for their "favorite" customers that whine about nothing being left when they show up later in the day. I heard recently that one customer threatened to take her business elsewhere because pet cemetery isn't coming back this year.


----------



## SkippyBones95

I'm back much quicker than I thought I would be. Just called my store and spoke to the manager. She told me the only coupons they would accept tomorrow would be the ones for the candles. I am so disappointed. I am still going but my purchase list just dropped to two, and it may just be one depending on what's there


----------



## maxthedog

grim gravely said:


> Ok everyone, I called the three stores in my area and found out the opening times. Two stores are opening up at nine and the other store is opening up at ten. I had to ask about how many of a certain popular boney they have in stock. Each store only received two of that boney and one store admitted that only one will make it to the floor tomorrow. It looks like we found our popular boney bunch this year. For that reason alone, that will be my first item I order tonight. I really do not want to miss out on having this one. I'm sure we all know which boney bunch this is but to keep the ebay sellers from knowing I won't say which boney it is here. You can always message me though and I'll tell you but I'm sure you already know this one is limited.


 Which one are you referring to? Can pm..I think I know lol


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

grim gravely said:


> Ok everyone, I called the three stores in my area and found out the opening times. Two stores are opening up at nine and the other store is opening up at ten. I had to ask about how many of a certain popular boney they have in stock. Each store only received two of that boney and one store admitted that only one will make it to the floor tomorrow. It looks like we found our popular boney bunch this year. For that reason alone, that will be my first item I order tonight. I really do not want to miss out on having this one. I'm sure we all know which boney bunch this is but to keep the ebay sellers from knowing I won't say which boney it is here. You can always message me though and I'll tell you but I'm sure you already know this one is limited.


Yes, I'll be sure to order my "Booze Hound" as soon as they're up...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

SkippyBones95 said:


> I'm back much quicker than I thought I would be. Just called my store and spoke to the manager. She told me the only coupons they would accept tomorrow would be the ones for the candles. I am so disappointed. I am still going but my purchase list just dropped to two, and it may just be one depending on what's there


Don't they have to accept the $15 off $45? It's still valid!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Yes, I'll be sure to order my "Booze Hound" as soon as they're up...


Okay, seriously, that was TOO FUNNY, LMFAO!


----------



## grim gravely

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Yes, I'll be sure to order my "Booze Hound" as soon as they're up...


and Slaying Alive


----------



## Mourning Glory

SkippyBones95 said:


> I'm back much quicker than I thought I would be. Just called my store and spoke to the manager. She told me the only coupons they would accept tomorrow would be the ones for the candles. I am so disappointed. I am still going but my purchase list just dropped to two, and it may just be one depending on what's there


I'm going tomorrow because it is something my friends and I do every year. We can get out of our podunk town and have some fun. We have a full day planned and frankly, YC is just the first stop. If I do not have a coupon by the time the doors open, I will stand outside and order anything not ordered during the midnight vigil on my phone. It will be the store's loss. I will then go in and get my prize and if I have to make a purchase, I will buy a tart.


----------



## grim gravely

I called a different store and ask about the buy one get one free coupon and the Happy Halloween candle. I believe someone here asked if they could use the coupon on it. They told me the candle is already discounted and can not be used with the coupon. However...this is where it gets interesting.. you can use Happy Halloween as your free candle or you can get it as buy one get one free for $27.99.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I'm going tomorrow because it is something my friends and I do every year. We can get out of our podunk town and have some fun. We have a full day planned and frankly, YC is just the first stop. If I do not have a coupon by the time the doors open, I will stand outside and order anything not ordered during the midnight vigil on my phone. It will be the store's loss. I will then go in and get my prize and if I have to make a purchase, I will buy a tart.


I used to make a fun day out of it but tomorrow I have so much going on. I'll stop by Yankee just for the fun of it to see what they have left over. I'm more interested in stopping at Bath & Body Works to see if they put any Halloween out early. My boney bunches will already be ordered tonight....hopefully.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> I used to make a fun day out of it but tomorrow I have so much going on. I'll stop by Yankee just for the fun of it to see what they have left over. I'm more interested in stopping at Bath & Body Works to see if they put any Halloween out early. My boney bunches will already be ordered tonight....hopefully.


I went to one BBW yesterday and another today. No sign of Halloween which is a shame because I really want the 3 wick candle holder.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I went to one BBW yesterday and another today. No sign of Halloween which is a shame because I really want the 3 wick candle holder.


If they have it in back sometimes they will be happy to sell it to you.


----------



## kantosad

I actually printed out he coupon that expires on 9/15 and handed it to the girl at the counter yesterdat. She was just a fill in at thst store but she said as long as it was scanable i should be able to use it tomorrow. Lets hope she is right.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> If they have it in back sometimes they will be happy to sell it to you.


That's what my store did last year with the luminary. Unfortunately, we have all new people thus year including the manager. It's worth a try!


----------



## Mourning Glory

kantosad said:


> I actually printed out he coupon that expires on 9/15 and handed it to the girl at the counter yesterdat. She was just a fill in at thst store but she said as long as it was scanable i should be able to use it tomorrow. Lets hope she is right.


I have it saved to my phone just in case. Thanks for sharing, Kitty by the way.


----------



## grim gravely

I have my online list ready to go for tonight. Now I wait and hope they go live early so I can use that $20 off $45 coupon. Has anyone else watched The Mystery Of Yankee Manor and The AfterLife Party promos recently? Yankee Candle has sure come a long way since 2010 and 2011.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

So excited!! Hope everyone gets everything they want.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Grim gravely, I agree.


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning, everyone! Boney Eve is FINALLY here!  I was hoping you guys could recommend what type of spray paint to buy for the finish on my mansion I just received.
> 
> View attachment 251843
> 
> 
> There is some paint flaking off underneath the pumpkin in the front. I am thinking a black satin spray paint? Thanks in advance!


Pumpkin Muffin, that is a really cute haunted house! Very different than anything I've seen. Sorry I can't recommend a paint (no experience with that as of yet) but I would think you're on the right track with a satin finish.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

So, I just called my local store and was told they won't be opening until 10 a.m., but he also told me that they will be taking the expired $20 off $45 coupon! I'm going to print it just to be on the safe side!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I'm getting too old for all nighters!! Lol&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I'm definitely passing on the party this year in lieu of sleeping in, and most importantly, because there is no coupon. I feel like YC's making a pretty good case for not wanting my money this year: Delayed release, lots of online exclusives, no real coupons, not accepting expired coupons as per usual, differing opening hours for stores, lack of enthusiasm or the BB and Halloween, etc, etc.....


----------



## Kitty

ONLINE YC said will take orders beginning at 6 am EST, Saturday Aug. 29.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> ONLINE YC said will take orders beginning at 6 am EST, Saturday Aug. 29.


Thank you! I will still be refreshing regularly just in case.


----------



## Hell Harpy

I called my local YC store and was told by the manager there was a $10 off of $35 coupon on Boney Bunch Love's FB. I tried to find it but didn't have any luck. Has anyone else heard about this coupon?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

The only coupon I have seen are expiring coupons $10 off $25. $20 off 45. There's 2 valid coupons. One was sent out to online orders $15 off $45 and a village store coupon I plan on using with Mrs Frankenstein when we tear up the town tomorrow . That coupon is $20 off $70. I'm guessing the Village stores are strict with coupons. I know I've seen others go to the Village store on here. How is it?


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Very clear night here. Moon is beautiful. Tomorrow is the official full moon. Beautiful night for a spooky Boney bunch vigil!!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

The Deerfield store was awesome when I went a few weeks ago. I would love to go again tomoorow but can't spend 4 hours again on the road.


----------



## Mm87

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> The only coupon I have seen are expiring coupons $10 off $25. $20 off 45. There's 2 valid coupons. One was sent out to online orders $15 off $45 and a village store coupon I plan on using with Mrs Frankenstein when we tear up the town tomorrow . That coupon is $20 off $70. I'm guessing the Village stores are strict with coupons. I know I've seen others go to the Village store on here. How is it?


I'm planning on going to the Deerfield flagship tomorrow. I saw that 20 of 70 on BBL but I don't have facebook and I don't know if that's why but I couldn't see it clearly and when I copied it still wasn't clear. Do you have a clear copy/picture of it?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Skeleton Kitty said:


> The Deerfield store was awesome when I went a few weeks ago. I would love to go again tomoorow but can't spend 4 hours again on the road.


i, too, went and it was nice and quiet and decorated beautifully. I bet it won't be so quiet tomorrow!!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I can't get to the store tomorrow. My big trip to the city came up last week. Oh well. Takes almost 5 hrs to drive to the nearest YC. I'm used to that now. I light a fall candle, get a couple of snacks, glass of vino and wait for the Boneys to go live. Hope everyone has fun getting their new pieces.


----------



## Lucy08

Kitty said:


> ONLINE YC said will take orders beginning at 6 am EST, Saturday Aug. 29.


I'm going to bed then, it's been a long week! I may get up early, maybe.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

The coupon is on the yankee fan page. Mrs. Frankenstein found it on there. We are heading to Williamsburg. It's a drive but after last years Cemetary Shenanigans I didn't want to take any chances. I am purchasing only a few pieces. I kind of hate myself for loving them so much. They really treat us all like crap. I wish the line would go to another retailer.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I received my bbw luminary in the mail today. Really impressed with the quality and detail. Even my husband thought it was a great piece.


----------



## chloerlz

I can't believe the time is finally here eek!! My plan is to get the Snoopy, Boo's Brothers and the piano guy. I'm buying them online and going to the party too to see everything and hopefully not see more I want to buy lol! 

Happy Boney's Eve everyone!!


----------



## grim gravely

Who's ready for the online vigil...what candle is everyone burning for the nightly chant?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Im burning a citronella on the front porch. Its a gorgeous night out. The moon is beautiful.


----------



## Madjoodie

grim gravely said:


> Who's ready for the online vigil...what candle is everyone burning for the nightly chant?


I'm going with an old BABW favorite - leaves. And now I can start planning my purchases. I feel so unprepared compared to everyone else. Although if it really doesn't go live until tomorrow, I can probably work on my own spreadsheet!


----------



## CaraMia13

I'm burning Full Moon from Dark Candles. I switched to them years ago. Just shop at Yankee for Boneys now!


----------



## Kriscourter

I'm burning toxic tonic  remember good old days had cool scents and nice jars. And I'm officially calling bullst that there's no physical coupon hah well not hah. Boohoo


----------



## chloerlz

I'm burning Wicked (Black Licorice)! Hubby loves the smell, I prefer Candy Corn or Ghostly Treats!! But, he's listening to me talk non-stop about the boney bunch, so I figured it's the least I can do lol!


----------



## Madjoodie

So I just called YC customer service again. Because what online vigil would be complete without begging for a coupon? The only coupons my rep was aware of are the B1G1 and the B2G2. If a dollar off coupon is coming, he didn't know about it.

I asked about why some stores will accept expired coupons and others won't. He says that stores generally don't honor expired coupons, but have the "flexibility" to do so as the situation warrants. I asked again about using expired coupons for a phone order tomorrow morning. This rep told me they would not be accepted. Amazing how reps at the same company all give completely different answers.  

I wonder how much customer service time YC would have saved this week by issuing a real coupon for tomorrow?!?


----------



## grim gravely

I'm burning Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Pie. I'm hoping Yankee brings back the cheesy generic Halloween music to the website this year while we shop. 
Who am I kidding....anything good went out the window years ago.


----------



## Kriscourter

Haha. Gonna go check now if iTunes had Halloween music so I can make believe. Yeah yc this morning says takes expired coupons and would til sun/mon. No one there ever gives same answer.


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> So I just called YC customer service again. Because what online vigil would be complete without begging for a coupon? The only coupons my rep was aware of are the B1G1 and the B2G2. If a dollar off coupon is coming, he didn't know about it.
> 
> I asked about why some stores will accept expired coupons and others won't. He says that stores generally don't honor expired coupons, but have the "flexibility" to do so as the situation warrants. I asked again about using expired coupons for a phone order tomorrow morning. This rep told me they would not be accepted. Amazing how reps at the same company all give completely different answers.
> 
> I wonder how much customer service time YC would have saved this week by issuing a real coupon for tomorrow?!?


I just called too just for the fun of it. They don't know of any coupon right now but she said it's possible. lol 
Ok, who's next to call???


----------



## gloomycatt

I'll be burning moonlight harvest... it was discontinued but I bought some on evilbay...


----------



## Spookywolf

Hey everyone. I'm here, but I'm still desperately working on my shopping lists. I keep changing what I want to buy, LOL!  I'm also trying to figure out what to do about the store tomorrow. If I can, I'll be buying duplicates of a couple, although it's sounding more and more doubtful that I'll be able to get my hands on a popular one or two. Also scouring the catalog pics for small $5 and $10 items to help round out orders. Any suggestions? 

And to the person that enabled us to see the Halloween catalog early, you were a God-send this year and I could just hug the stuffing out of you. Those images have been indispensable to me in making buying decisions. I wish YC could learn to release the magazine early so we could be prepared. But thank you, thank you, kind BB member!


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I'm going with an old BABW favorite - leaves. And now I can start planning my purchases. I feel so unprepared compared to everyone else. Although if it really doesn't go live until tomorrow, I can probably work on my own spreadsheet!


I was feeling guilty that I wasn't burning a YC candle for the BB launch tonight, LOL! But I, too, am burning B&BW Leaves...yum! MJ, don't feel bad. I have a notebook in front of me right now with items written all over it and then scratched out and rewritten, and then scratched out and rewritten...!


----------



## Kriscourter

I'll call!!! Ok so Deborah said they do not allow expired over phones but was def sure boneys going online at 12am est. who's calling next


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Hey everyone. I'm here, but I'm still desperately working on my shopping lists. I keep changing what I what to buy, LOL!  I'm also trying to figure out what to do about the store tomorrow. If I can, I'll be buying duplicates of a couple, although it's sounding more and more doubtful that I'll be able to get my hands on a popular one or two. Also scouring the catalog pics for small $5 and $10 items to help round out orders. Any suggestions?
> 
> And to the person that enabled us to see the Halloween catalog early, you were a God-send this year and I could just hug the stuffing out of you. Those images have been indispensable to me in making buying decisions. I wish YC could learn to release the magazine early so we could be prepared. But thank you, thank you, kind BB member!


I finished my list earlier but now I have one more piece I want...non boney bunch too. 
Looks like I'm going to have to rearrange orders to fit it in. I need to stop looking at the catalog like i have so much disposable cash.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Hey everyone. I'm here, but I'm still desperately working on my shopping lists. I keep changing what I what to buy, LOL!  I'm also trying to figure out what to do about the store tomorrow. If I can, I'll be buying duplicates of a couple, although it's sounding more and more doubtful that I'll be able to get my hands on a popular one or two. Also scouring the catalog pics for small $5 and $10 items to help round out orders. Any suggestions?
> 
> And to the person that enabled us to see the Halloween catalog early, you were a God-send this year and I could just hug the stuffing out of you. Those images have been indispensable to me in making buying decisions. I wish YC could learn to release the magazine early so we could be prepared. But thank you, thank you, kind BB member!


I used the small steampunk pieces (pumpkin and hat) to round up orders. Plus they will go with your witch hat.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Will burn BBW Leaves or Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin. Still has some YC candles I bought last year, but have stopped buying those. I much prefer BBW.

Hilarious, finished typing & read the other posts - Leaves seems to be a favorite all round.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Yeah the line isn't exciting as it used to be for me. I wish they would bring back the Victorian type like they used to have. Someone else mentioned that too.

I am just getting the candy dish and maybe the dog house. But that is it. Not into the singing boney types and the cars are just too big. 

I am really excited about the candy dish. BBW pumpkin vanilla marshmallow is amazing. Just bought that yesterday. 





grim gravely said:


> I'm burning Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Pie. I'm hoping Yankee brings back the cheesy generic Halloween music to the website this year while we shop.
> Who am I kidding....anything good went out the window years ago.


----------



## SalemWitch

wednesdayaddams said:


> Yeah the line isn't exciting as it used to be for me. I wish they would bring back the Victorian type like they used to have. Someone else mentioned that too.
> 
> I am just getting the candy dish and maybe the dog house. But that is it. Not into the singing boney types and the cars are just too big.
> 
> I am really excited about the candy dish. BBW pumpkin vanilla marshmallow is amazing. Just bought that yesterday.


I was excited about the candy dish too, but am now wondering if the addition of the boney hands takes away from the piece? I can't make up my mind in this one.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

How sacrelig is it if I'm burning a bbw candle while stalking y'all from the shadows?  Happy Boney Eve!


----------



## gloomycatt

I haven't seen the catalog... have searched. Can someone throw me a bone??


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Madjoodie said:


> So I just called YC customer service again. Because what online vigil would be complete without begging for a coupon? The only coupons my rep was aware of are the B1G1 and the B2G2. If a dollar off coupon is coming, he didn't know about it.
> 
> I asked about why some stores will accept expired coupons and others won't. He says that stores generally don't honor expired coupons, but have the "flexibility" to do so as the situation warrants. I asked again about using expired coupons for a phone order tomorrow morning. This rep told me they would not be accepted. Amazing how reps at the same company all give completely different answers.
> 
> I wonder how much customer service time YC would have saved this week by issuing a real coupon for tomorrow?!?


I also sent this begging email 
Hi FanClub, 
I'm planning my annual big splurge on the YC Halloween items. Would you be so kind as to provide a discount coupon to facilitate my spending spree? 
Thank you, 
Grace 

I got a reply with the "buy 2 get 2 free candles" coupon from Jami C. Truly annoying.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I guess it's personal preference on the hands. I think they are cute, but I also have the dish that I think is from 2010 or 2011 and that is the Boney guy with hands on the bowl, too.

The candy dish out this year is a reissue and I think it is from 2008 or 2009, and I love me some candy dishes  Usually the stores have a jillion candy dishes so you can probably see it in person, but I'm shopping online. I think last year it was almost 2 in the morning when they came up. Sheesh. Will be taking an ambien soon and I'm sure I will wake up at some point tonight and jump online. There are a couple coupons on the Boney Bunch Love page on Facebook. 



SalemWitch said:


> I was excited about the candy dish too, but am now wondering if the addition of the boney hands takes away from the piece? I can't make up my mind in this one.


----------



## gloomycatt

Thanks for the pm....I had tried that and it didn't work for me... If I only had a brain!


----------



## grim gravely

Boo-urns said:


> I'm too excited to take a nap - really hope the release is at 12:00am EST and not 5:00am EST! YC just can't give out consistent info.
> 
> And 'fess up - who besides me is getting all of the new Boneys, even Booze Hound? You know you're out there, this is a Boney Bunch forum after all.


I'll get Booze Hound when he graces the shelves of the outlet store next year.  Right now he needs to be a good boy and sit...on the shelves until he goes on clearance.


----------



## Spookywolf

gloomycatt said:


> I haven't seen the catalog... have searched. Can someone throw me a bone??


Hey gloomycatt. Boney Bunch Love Facebook posted them all on her website. If you can access her page it's actually easier. She has the entire Halloween line in her photos section. Hope this helps!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Wooooooo--so excited! Yes, YC puts us through too much bs and heartache, but I still LOVE MY BONEYS!!! I was planning to go to Williamsburg, but I think the late night vigil to snatch up my faves is going to suffice. After all, I have to be sure I can stockpile Bonesy and Stayin' Alive... 

Let's have fun tonight, everyone--after all, this is what brought us all together in the first place and I love being part of this thread!


----------



## Kriscourter

Shh I am too. I think him and taproom boney are cute together. I'm gonna wait on limo I think. It confuses me why they did cats on it. I'll wait for restock and to see in person


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I usually try to get all the pieces. This year I can't do it. I guess my will power might give in though. I've been collecting since 2008 and have tons already. Swithering/dithering tonight.


----------



## Barbie K

Spookywolf said:


> And to the person that enabled us to see the Halloween catalog early, you were a God-send this year and* I could just hug the stuffing out of you*.


This cracked me up


----------



## Kriscourter

I mentioned before but if bone white can last a whole year on a shelf and still there as of today then I think mr. Booze hound will to


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

grim gravely said:


> Who's ready for the online vigil...what candle is everyone burning for the nightly chant?


Cayenne Caramel--deeeeelicious, but it's on its last leg...


----------



## grim gravely

Kriscourter said:


> Shh I am too. I think him and taproom boney are cute together. I'm gonna wait on limo I think. It confuses me why they did cats on it. I'll wait for restock and to see in person


The boney driver on the limo piece looks weird and creepy. He must have been the school bus driver from last year that lost his job and now he's working the limo service.


----------



## grim gravely

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I usually try to get all the pieces. This year I can't do it. I guess my will power might give in though. I've been collecting since 2008 and have tons already. Swithering/dithering tonight.


If the 2015 pieces weren't so expensive and we had a COUPON (you reading this Yankee?) I'd get all the pieces. I can't when the average piece is $24.99 this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm to the point where I just can't try for the whole line anymore. Ah, if only I had a huge Victorian mansion with a whole room dedicated to my collections...!  But, with my limited space, I'm now picking and choosing the pieces that strike a chord in my heart. If Booze Hound comes along on a really big discount later on though, he might still join the other pups in my pound.


----------



## Kriscourter

Listening to monster mash hahahah. Surprised iTunes has Halloween radio


----------



## Lucy08

Kriscourter said:


> I'll call!!! Ok so Deborah said they do not allow expired over phones but was def sure boneys going online at 12am est. who's calling next


Good grief, how many times are we going to get????


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

This.is.happening.now.

I mean, ya gotta watch Hocus Pocus in honor of the Boney vigil!


----------



## Madjoodie

I got hit with some unexpected expenses, so I have to control my Boney buying impulses now. And especially with the increased prices and sizes of pieces and coupon craziness, I just can't justify buying the whole line this year. But I have done so for years...sure hope I don't regret this and spend a fortune back collecting the 2015 pieces later (even Mr. Booze Hound)! But I am excited to buy my must haves....hopefully sooner than 6 a.m.!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> Someone on the BBL Facebook page got the Dark Avenue Limo for $12.50 at a YC Outlet. Hope this doesn't mean they're defective...


Wait. What??????? Seriously??? What the heck....


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Good grief, how many times are we going to get????


It's so tragic, It's almost funny.  YC obviously doesn't do staff meetings very often. Where do they get this info? Do they hand out index cards to the phones reps with different answers on each one? Do they throw a dart at the break room wall to see what answer to give on _this_ call? Somebody explain their system to me!


----------



## Spookywolf

AbsyntheMinded said:


> View attachment 251992
> 
> 
> This.is.happening.now.
> 
> I mean, ya gotta watch Hocus Pocus in honor of the Boney vigil!


Channel please?


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Wait. What??????? Seriously??? What the heck....


Well, that was fast. They didn't even make it to the regular store yet. This is Yankee at it's finest. I'm wondering if they got the wrong shipment and some poor store will be stuck selling last years pieces for full price tomorrow.


----------



## gloomycatt

Thanks Spookywolf. I'm the only person I know who's not on facebook, but I got to see the pictures anyway  so I'm going for 2 bonies plus the candy dish and the one thing I couldn't get last year...


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> Someone on the BBL Facebook page got the Dark Avenue Limo for $12.50 at a YC Outlet. Hope this doesn't mean they're defective...


Maybe they got the Boney & Clyde car from last year at the outlet and are just mistaken on the name of the piece??


----------



## Kriscourter

I'm bored. Wondering if should call again. I'm giddy. Actually giggling that honeys are almost here!!


----------



## Barbie K

gloomycatt said:


> Thanks Spookywolf. I'm the only person I know who's not on facebook, but I got to see the pictures anyway  so I'm going for 2 bonies plus the candy dish and the one thing I couldn't get last year...


Add me to the "no Facebook" list


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Maybe they got the Boney & Clyde car from last year at the outlet and are just mistaken on the name of the piece??


Nope, there is a picture. It's the limo, I just don't even know what to say.


----------



## Spookywolf

gloomycatt said:


> Thanks Spookywolf. I'm the only person I know who's not on facebook, but I got to see the pictures anyway  so I'm going for 2 bonies plus the candy dish and the one thing I couldn't get last year...


I don't do Facebook either. I created an account just to lurk on BBL's site for Boney news. Now how obsessed am I?


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Well, that was fast. They didn't even make it to the regular store yet. This is Yankee at it's finest. I'm wondering if they got the wrong shipment and some poor store will be stuck selling last years pieces for full price tomorrow.


I'm so done and over all of this.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Spookywolf said:


> Channel please?


We are watching the DVD--come on over!!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I don't do Facebook either. I created an account just to lurk on BBL's site for Boney news. Now how obsessed am I?


Ditto! There's no shame in that!


----------



## Spookywolf

AbsyntheMinded said:


> We are watching the DVD--come on over!!!


Well shoot! I would if I could and I even have popcorn!!


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Nope, there is a picture. It's the limo, I just don't even know what to say.


I'm regretting not checking out the outlet store this week. Maybe this is where all the ........ boneys went that the regular stores only got a few of.


----------



## gloomycatt

We're missing some people....


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Boo-urns said:


> I'm too excited to take a nap - really hope the release is at 12:00am EST and not 5:00am EST! YC just can't give out consistent info.
> 
> And 'fess up - who besides me is getting all of the new Boneys, even Booze Hound? You know you're out there, this is a Boney Bunch forum after all.


Not me - I've spent far too much money at Home Goods this season! I admire the dedication though & hope you'll post a pic of your haul. 

I am honestly relieved that I don't feel the need to grab that much. And surprised, considering how many I've "had to have" in the past! The Steampunk stuff is super cute & I love the style but it doesn't really fit with the rest of my Halloweenie stuff, so I'm ok with skipping it. That is, until they're sold out & I second-guess myself!

I hope everyone is able to get what they want most!


----------



## gloomycatt

Trying to plan my order to maximize the savings on the lame coupon...


----------



## Lucy08

Good night everyone, wish I could stay and hang out. I am so stinking tired I can't see straight. Plus, I am so over all the game YC is playing this year. Seeing that limo at the outlet just put me over the edge. I'll set my alarm for 6 and take my iPad to bed with me. Good luck, I hope everyone gets what they want!!!! 

P.s. Please PM me if a printable coupon shows up? Thanks!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Nope, there is a picture. It's the limo, I just don't even know what to say.


Somebody asked a while back if the Outlet stores also get the new Halloween when they release. I always assumed no, that they only got the cast-offs that wouldn't sell at the stores later in the year. But perhaps they do get them sooner? But for that price??? Geez, am I planning a shopping spree at the wrong store? Can somebody find out what Outlet store that was at? I'd love to call them and ask how they got the new 2015 pieces before anybody else.


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Spookywolf said:


> I'm to the point where I just can't try for the whole line anymore. Ah, if only I had a huge Victorian mansion with a whole room dedicated to my collections...!  But, with my limited space, I'm now picking and choosing the pieces that strike a chord in my heart. If Booze Hound comes along on a really big discount later on though, he might still join the other pups in my pound.


Every Halloween I think how amazing it would be to have an old Victorian house to decorate. So much you could do with that! And yes, so much storage for Boneys.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

you know what I didn't see in the catalog? the Sophia jar holder where she has a broom in her tail. Do they really make pieces that they sell only in the flagship stores?

a pic just to prove to myself it DOES exist...


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Spookywolf said:


> I don't do Facebook either. I created an account just to lurk on BBL's site for Boney news. Now how obsessed am I?


Not on FB either, but I can view most of BBL without an account. Don't know why. I read I in 7 people in the world were on Facebook at one time the other day. I'm not one for crowds.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I've added an apple pumpkin tealight to my YC Owl luminary, just to see it lit up. Seemed only fitting on a full moon on Boney Bunch Eve.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Apocalypse Pony said:


> Every Halloween I think how amazing it would be to have an old Victorian house to decorate. So much you could do with that! And yes, so much storage for Boneys.


we will have a 2000sf basement in our new home...i've already told dh that we WILL have dedicated boney space there.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Somebody asked a while back if the Outlet stores also get the new Halloween when they release. I always assumed no, that they only got the cast-offs that wouldn't sell at the stores later in the year. But perhaps they do get them sooner? But for that price??? Geez, am I planning a shopping spree at the wrong store? Can somebody find out what Outlet store that was at? I'd love to call them and ask how they got the new 2015 pieces before anybody else.


Here I was so focused on the flagship store fiasco and coupon stuff, that I never thought of the outlets. This must be another of YC's quirky plays from 101 ways to screw up your launch. Sheer craziness!


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

wickedwillingwench said:


> we will have a 2000sf basement in our new home...i've already told dh that we WILL have dedicated boney space there.


Ooh, you could have a year-round Boney museum! That would be incredible.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Missing Boney Addicts - HappythenJaded? I like him 'cos he's fun. (Plus he always clicks like on my posts )I haven't seen him post all this week that I've been on.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Apocalypse Pony said:


> Ooh, you could have a year-round Boney museum! That would be incredible.


oh, don't get me started....now i'm thinking what if....i had a creepy room all year...like a spoooky haunted room...where i could have a permanent display of my halloween decor??? awwwww, snap!


----------



## grim gravely

I'm just glad that Yankee wasn't told to tape up the windows and doors with paper this year. Does anyone remember that year they were trying to keep the Boney Bunches so top secret that corporate told them they had to tape the walls and doors with paper until the store opened?


----------



## gloomycatt

Exactly! I think happy said he had run into financial issues or something... but he's so funny and it's sad he's not hanging out with us tonight  and where oh where is haddonfield?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

doesnt' Haddonfield work swing shift or overnights?

i miss happy, too...he was always so darn lively.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

gloomycatt said:


> Exactly! I think happy said he had run into financial issues or something... but he's so funny and it's sad he's not hanging out with us tonight  and where oh where is haddonfield?


Yes, we owe the early sneaky peaks to him. Where is he? Was so great to get early photos. Thanks to Haddonfield.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I think the limo at the outlet is part of a batch with really bad paint jobs. I bought one at Deerfield and the paint job is not great. I think it's tough to put a bunch of white, flat cats on a black limo where the line between limo and cat is blurry to begin with. I think they had problems manufacturing the limo this year and had a lot of pieces that even Yankee wouldn't try to sell in the main stores.


----------



## grim gravely

Skeleton Kitty said:


> I think the limo at the outlet is part of a batch with really bad paint jobs. I bought one at Deerfield and the paint job is not great. I think it's tough to put a bunch of white, flat cats on a black limo where the line between limo and cat is blurry to begin with. I think they had problems manufacturing the limo this year and had a lot of pieces that even Yankee wouldn't try to sell in the main stores.


This makes me worry about the quality of crazy cat lady.


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm still on the fence about crazy cat lady. I love cats (it's in my name lol!) But I'm worried about the paint. Would love to see that one in person....


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

The limo is this years bus in my opinion. The boxy flat boney pieces never run out that great.


----------



## Madjoodie

Skeleton Kitty said:


> I think the limo at the outlet is part of a batch with really bad paint jobs. I bought one at Deerfield and the paint job is not great. I think it's tough to put a bunch of white, flat cats on a black limo where the line between limo and cat is blurry to begin with. I think they had problems manufacturing the limo this year and had a lot of pieces that even Yankee wouldn't try to sell in the main stores.


Knowing what some of my Boney paint jobs look like, I can't even imagine there is such a thing as a piece YC wouldn't sell in its main store. No wait, those may have all been online exclusives. And now I am getting nervous all over again!


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

The 3 dimensional honeys always look better to me so I am hoping the CCL will be good. I would imagine it is always easier to paint a ceramic piece where you have the actual ceramic to guide you versus trying to draw a cat freestyle on the side of a flat limo.


----------



## Spookywolf

So who's buying the Haunted House jar holder? I think I'm adding that to my "store" list...


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I love cats too but still haven't figured out why they covered the limo in them. Rather than a limo, I would have loved to see another hearse


----------



## Spookywolf

Am I dreaming or did I see somewhere that there was a multi tealight holder insert that you could put inside a jar holder instead of a jar candle? Was that YC?


----------



## SalemWitch

Spookywolf said:


> Am I dreaming or did I see somewhere that there was a multi tealight holder insert that you could put inside a jar holder instead of a jar candle? Was that YC?


Yes it is YC. $9.99 for the insert.


----------



## gloomycatt

Skeleton Kitty said:


> I love cats too but still haven't figured out why they covered the limo in them. Rather than a limo, I would have loved to see another hearse


Yes! Another hearse would be great  not to go off topic but I saw a hearse today on I-94... with a vanity plate that said Stiffie... and the driver looked like he was under 4 feet tall! Real life is stranger than fiction sometimes....


----------



## Mourning Glory

SalemWitch said:


> Yes it is YC. $9.99 for the insert.


Hmm. Can I please get a link or item #?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

SalemWitch said:


> Yes it is YC. $9.99 for the insert.
> View attachment 252005


that would be great to use with the orange twilight silhouette jar holders..if i can ever find them again.


----------



## gloomycatt

Insert is 1352265


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mourning Glory said:


> Hmm. Can I please get a link or item #?


http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/everyday-tea-light-holder-insert/_/R-1352265?_requestid=101100


----------



## Spookywolf

SalemWitch said:


> Yes it is YC. $9.99 for the insert.
> View attachment 252005


Big hugs, SalemWitch! Thanks so much!  And that price fits into my orders as a nice "rounder upper."


----------



## grim gravely

gloomycatt said:


> Yes! Another hearse would be great  not to go off topic but I saw a hearse today on I-94... with a vanity plate that said Stiffie... and the driver looked like he was under 4 feet tall! Real life is stranger than fiction sometimes....


Another hearse would have been nice. I really like the boney on the motorcycle with the tombstone in back. That was a vehicle piece done right.


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> that would be great to use with the orange twilight silhouette jar holders..if i can ever find them again.


I hear ya! I'm waiting for restock on those too. I need one for a birthday present, so they'd better stock up soon!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I'm pretty sure I have the candy dish from years ago. It was a Mr Bones & Friends either from the Gifty or Coynes. Everything is still down in the crawl space. Is it the same?


----------



## Kriscourter

It is same one from mr. Bones collection.


----------



## grim gravely

I'm hoping that next year they re-release the Reese Cup looking boney pumpkin.


----------



## Spookywolf

Has everyone picked out their fragrance choices for the tarts/votives we're gonna need to round up to $45? That's how I end up with a basket full of those little suckers!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Has everyone picked out their fragrance choices for the tarts/votives we're gonna need to round up to $45? That's how I end up with a basket full of those little suckers!


My orders are coming out to $50 so no disposable tarts for me.


----------



## Kriscourter

My mother wants those room sprays so using those to bump up $7.99


----------



## gloomycatt

Spookywolf said:


> Has everyone picked out their fragrance choices for the tarts/votives we're gonna need to round up to $45? That's how I end up with a basket full of those little suckers!


I love pumpkin buttercream, and want to try vanilla bourbon


----------



## Kriscourter

Was nice with the 15 dollar items. Made nice groups of 45 none of these tons of 40 and 30 something.


----------



## grim gravely

Kriscourter said:


> Was nice with the 15 dollar items. Made nice groups of 45 none of these tons of 40 and 30 something.


I'm counting on the $20 off coupon being active when the website goes live. Wouldn't it be great if we got free shipping....something. LOL
The website never glitches in our favor.


----------



## Spookywolf

Are you guys doing separate online orders to use the $15 off mulitple times? I figure that even with the $5.99 shipping per order, I'm still saving almost $10 on each transaction. I've got two orders tallied at $46.97 using a tart on each one. Debating a third order...


----------



## Kriscourter

We can always hope ) worth a shot.


----------



## gloomycatt

I just typed in some keywords to see if anything came up on the website. Anyone else? Lol


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Are you guys doing separate online orders to use the $15 off mulitple times? I figure that even with the $5.99 shipping per order, I'm still saving almost $10 on each transaction. I've got two orders tallied at $46.97 using a tart on each one. Debating a third order...


Aren't you chanting....$20 off...$20 off, I'm not settling for $15 off.


----------



## grim gravely

gloomycatt said:


> I just typed in some keywords to see if anything came up on the website. Anyone else? Lol


Yes, nothing yet. The donuts on the main page are making me hungry.


----------



## Mourning Glory

gloomycatt said:


> I just typed in some keywords to see if anything came up on the website. Anyone else? Lol


Guilty. I even typed in "secret" words I thought they may be hiding under. Zilch!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

gloomycatt said:


> I just typed in some keywords to see if anything came up on the website. Anyone else? Lol


keywords, item numbers...bupkus. and the site is realllly slow.


----------



## notoriousliz

Nope, nothing yet. I've been trying too


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf said:


> Has everyone picked out their fragrance choices for the tarts/votives we're gonna need to round up to $45? That's how I end up with a basket full of those little suckers!


I might try Amber Moon, haven't smelled it, though. I just kinda like the full moon on the label. lol 
I also remembered I had YC rewards to cash in worth $10, so that helps.


----------



## gloomycatt

Wish I could see the moon.... It's raining here


----------



## Kriscourter

Well when typ in Halloween or boney witches ball doesn't come up anymore. Just we could not find anything with that search


----------



## Mourning Glory

NightOwl32 said:


> I might try Amber Moon, haven't smelled it, though. I just kinda like the full moon on the label. lol
> I also remembered I had YC rewards to cash in worth $10, so that helps.


I'm not quite there yet. But whatever I earn tonight/tomorrow can go toward more Halloween merch. I'll just have to guess which items will be left to use them on. . .


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boo-urns said:


> That's a start! Getting more and more excited.


If it's 12 eastern, we have 1/2 hour!!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Just got this to






go with the Boney one. Found it on HappyHallmarking.


----------



## grim gravely

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Just got this to
> View attachment 252008
> go with the Boney one. Found it on HappyHallmarking.


Good score, it really is a witches ball now.


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Cute, BellaLaGhosty! That will be a great match with the Boney one.


----------



## notoriousliz

That witch is too cute!


----------



## NightOwl32

gloomycatt said:


> Yes! Another hearse would be great  not to go off topic but I saw a hearse today on I-94... with a vanity plate that said Stiffie... and the driver looked like he was under 4 feet tall! Real life is stranger than fiction sometimes....


Finally caught up...ROFL after this one Also great choice on Moonlight Harvest! 
I'm also burning a scent to please my husband, white chocolate apple, (as is Chloerz? Ahh, I've read too much! Can't remember)


----------



## frankensteinluv

I'm up! I'm up! I am ready to shop! What did I miss?


----------



## gloomycatt

For all the people who just don't get our excitement....


----------



## pumpkinking30

I keep going between the main page and the new arrivals. Hopefully they come up soon. I took a nap earlier just in case I have to be up all night with this.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I have had such a long day. I hope it kicks off in 15 minutes.


----------



## Hallow Girl

pumpkinking30 said:


> I keep going between the main page and the new arrivals. Hopefully they come up soon. I took a nap earlier just in case I have to be up all night with this.


Under new arrivals will it show up as boney bunch, spellbound?


----------



## Spookywolf

I just read a comment on FB that they speculated YC may not release online until midnight West coast time so the $20 off coupon will be expired. I hope that's not true but it sounds like something they might try to do.


----------



## sanura03

Look what I found in my mailbox today:









A catalog BEFORE the party? What sorcery is this?
Could they be trying to woo me back?
Not with that crappy coupon, YC, nice try.

It was mostly likely just my mail person accidentally delivering it early, but I'll take it haha.


----------



## Madjoodie

We found no matches for "boney", so we changed it to "honey" for you. Forgot about that fun!


----------



## Spookywolf

6 minutes to go if it's Eastern time! Fingers crossed!


----------



## pumpkinking30

Spookywolf said:


> I just read a comment on FB that they speculated YC may not release online until midnight West coast time so the $20 off coupon will be expired. I hope that's not true but it sounds like something they might try to do.


There was a post on BBL's FB page that claimed to have talked to a rep from YC who promised a midnight est release. Could be true, might just be somebody making up a story. We'll have to see how it goes. I'm hoping to see something in about 5 minutes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> 6 minutes to go if it's Eastern time! Fingers crossed!


I caught up on the forum just in time  (hopefully haha)


----------



## Kriscourter

That was me. I wasn't making up. That's what was told but as always who knows!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30

1 minute. Let's hope something magical happens.


----------



## frankensteinluv

I'm stressed out! The dog and cats are all confused as to why I am up, suddenly, in the middle of the night, and they WON'T LEAVE ME ALONE!!


----------



## sanura03

Well the Bonies haven't gone up yet, but our paycheck just did, so now I might actually be able to get a couple. Woooo!


----------



## frankensteinluv

Midnight, nothing


----------



## Kriscourter

Midnight eastern time here and nothing


----------



## pumpkinking30

nothing.


----------



## Madjoodie

At least this is a new one: We're sorry, we couldn't find any matches for "joel" Did you mean "owl"?


----------



## sanura03

I even tried to use the 2013 quick order trick


----------



## wickedwillingwench

frankensteinluv said:


> Midnight, nothing


surely you aren't surprised.


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

I think everything started coming up at around 1:00 am last year. I doubt YC really cares about being exactly on time when it didn't care enough to give a good coupon.


----------



## pumpkinking30

wickedwillingwench said:


> surely you aren't surprised.


For me, Surprised....no, disappointed...yes


----------



## Hallow Girl

Nothing...


----------



## notoriousliz

Okay, this legitimately made me giggle through my annoyance


----------



## pumpkinking30

I just tried typing in "Boney" to see if anything came up, it took me to "honey" scented stuff


----------



## Mourning Glory

Even Twilight Jar Holder is still sold out.


----------



## pumpkinking30

lol. notoriousliz, we did the same thing at the same time.


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm pretty sure that last year I had my pet cemetery ordered before 12:30 am..... could be any minute guys


----------



## gloomycatt

Oh wait it's only 11 here...rolls eyes at self


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

If you look at the autumn sunset jar tray you'll see the cemetary gate votive holder pictures on the bottom. Looks like their loading the photos


----------



## Spookywolf

Wow, even BBL is saying midnight PST. That's 3:00 a.m. Eastern. I won't be making it that late. And especially with my store opening at 9:00 a.m. I might also try the crappy tester store in the mall. They don't have much in there but a small endcap for accessories, but they also don't get a lot of BB traffic in there. I might stand a chance at the low stock pieces that way. Anyone else formulating battle plans?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Someone remind me next year not to go bowling the night before a release lol in between shots I'm checking my phone for boney news


----------



## Barbie K

if their website runs on PST then we are still 3 hours away 
Stinks for us on EST but I am use to it with waiting up for Disney dolls releases online.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Nice find skeleton Kitty. That gate looks awesome. There's no way to get to it yet though. I tried typing in gate, crow, and pumpkin, but nothing yet.


----------



## Spookywolf

Skeleton Kitty said:


> If you look at the autumn sunset jar tray you'll see the cemetary gate votive holder pictures on the bottom. Looks like their loading the photos


And you can zoom in on them. Nice to see up close details! Thanks Skeleton Kitty!


----------



## frankensteinluv

Does anyone have Twitter? Says they will Tweet when they are live! I don't Tweet


----------



## pumpkinking30

Barbie K said:


> if their website runs on PST then we are still 3 hours away
> Stinks for us on EST but I am use to it with waiting up for Disney dolls releases online.


I know what you mean. I waited up many a night for Disney Vinylmations when they were collectible.


----------



## HweenLover

Hey guys,
I'm a teacher and I have been too busy to stay on top of the boney bunch news (one more reason why I liked the first Saturday of August as the release), so are there any coupons to use online for 20 off 45? Or any ones that we are going to try (like cats16, aug16)? I called my store (I live in Nebraska) and the one will honor the expired 20 off 45 coupon, but I dont know how many times they will let me use that coupon... and I would like to collect all of the pieces this year. 

So if anyone can summarize the last 100 pages of threads, I would greatly appreciate it! haha


----------



## grim gravely

frankensteinluv said:


> Does anyone have Twitter? Says they will Tweet when they are live! I don't Tweet


I wonder if they are doing this to please the same people who ask for lighter scents.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Just tried. Nada?


----------



## Barbie K

pumpkinking30 said:


> I know what you mean. I waited up many a night for Disney Vinylmations when they were collectible.


Me too! I actually enjoyed it, the Vinylnation website is no longer around. Sort of like vinylmations lol. Still do it now with the Designer Dolls.


----------



## pumpkinking30

I don't know if the wife actually has an account or if you can search tweets (I never use any of those things), but I searched "boney bunch," and there's a woman saying something about 6 hours till they're online. I don't know what that's about.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

grim gravely said:


> I wonder if they are doing this to please the same people who ask for lighter scents.


Ok, this really made me laugh.


----------



## Barbie K

pumpkinking30 said:


> I don't know if the wife actually has an account or if you can search tweets (I never use any of those things), but I searched "boney bunch," and there's a woman saying something about 6 hours till they're online. I don't know what that's about.


Someone mentioned earlier that they were told that as well. Lately with YC, everything is a surprise.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

pumpkinking30 said:


> I don't know if the wife actually has an account or if you can search tweets (I never use any of those things), but I searched "boney bunch," and there's a woman saying something about 6 hours till they're online. I don't know what that's about.


i think someone posted earlier that they were told it would go live online at 6am


----------



## grim gravely

I wish Yankee was as excited as we are. lol


----------



## pumpkinking30

Barbie K said:


> Me too! I actually enjoyed it, the Vinylnation website is no longer around. Sort of like vinylmations lol. Still do it now with the Designer Dolls.


Yeah, Vinylmations were great, but then they flooded the market with soooo many bad ones, and the ebay scalpers made it no fun at all to where the collecting hobby just fell through. They still have them at the parks, and I pick up the occasional one that I like, but I can't say I collect them anymore.


----------



## Mourning Glory

frankensteinluv said:


> Does anyone have Twitter? Says they will Tweet when they are live! I don't Tweet


Just hopped on Twitter. On there YC said 9amEST


----------



## pumpkinking30

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think someone posted earlier that they were told it would go live online at 6am


I hope that's not true. I didn't want to stay up all night. I was hoping in another couple hours at least, and then sleep in late in the morning.


----------



## grim gravely

pumpkinking30 said:


> I don't know if the wife actually has an account or if you can search tweets (I never use any of those things), but I searched "boney bunch," and there's a woman saying something about 6 hours till they're online. I don't know what that's about.


She's just a Yankee Candle cheerleader. Hopefully she's refreshing the page too or else she will miss out on certain pieces. Put your pom poms down and start pressing F5.


----------



## Mourning Glory

This is so frustrating!!!! By then, I will be on my way to the store!


----------



## notoriousliz

Mourning Glory said:


> Just hopped on Twitter. On there YC said 9amEST


Ughhhhhh. Come on YC.


----------



## Barbie K

Mourning Glory said:


> Just hopped on Twitter. On there YC said 9amEST


I guess they are going to stick to that BAD plan to force people to order at the stores. Phooey! Takes out all of the fun for this vigil


----------



## wickedwillingwench

all i have to say is 'Tweet THIS, Yankee!'


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> This is so frustrating!!!! By then, I will be on my way to the store!


It's says "BY" 9 am so that means anytime between now and 9 am right?


----------



## frankensteinluv

If I have to stay up all night and wait, then go to the store, I am going to be the most unpleasant person tomorrow!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> This is so frustrating!!!! By then, I will be on my way to the store!


This really chaps my bananas! 9:00 a.m. Eastern??!! Really? So I have to choose between going to the store or shopping online? I wouldn't be a bit surprised if their website crashes with everyone jumping on at the same time to order that late!


----------



## Barbie K

Guess I will go to bed and check in in the morning to see what everyone got at the stores and online.

Happy shopping to all 
Hope everyone gets what they want and more.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> It's says "BY" 9 am so that means anytime between now and 9 am right?


Good catch! Youve just saved my phone from getting chucked across the room.


----------



## gloomycatt

Time to plug the phone in....


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well, i think my wallet and i are going to bed. 

good luck everyone!!! Hope they come online soon and you all get what you want. <3


----------



## Mourning Glory

gloomycatt said:


> Time to plug the phone in....


It is. I guess it wouldnt have gone that far. Haha


----------



## Skeleton Kitty

Very disappointed. I'm not going to stay up all night.


----------



## gloomycatt

My battery is down to 17%! Epic fail if I miss the online launch AND fall asleep without setting alarms!


----------



## frankensteinluv

Making Coffee..


----------



## pumpkinking30

grim gravely said:


> It's says "BY" 9 am so that means anytime between now and 9 am right?


Could be. They could be saying that in hopes that people will go on and order in store without checking the site. Or they could really be planning on holding out until the stores open. I really don't see a benefit in that for them as they will miss the early morning shoppers that check before going to work. On the other side, if they do that, it will just make it later that I will be at the store (lack of smartphone) as online ordering is the only way to get what you want in my area. I have found that if I go to the store without having ordered, I end up leaving furious after watching the ebay sharks come in hordes, gather up everything in sight, and list it on ebay as they stand in line. I can only go to the "party" at my store if I already have the things that I really wanted safely on their way and I can go with little to no ambitions of trying to get something.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> Good catch! Youve just saved my phone from getting chucked across the room.


You know what, if they wait until morning I'm only getting two pieces and that's it. They are very wrong for doing this to us. Why make us wait until retail hours to order our boney bunches. There are so many people waiting to spend their money now!!! By the time they go live the ebay sellers will have the advantage.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Came across this on YC's FB page. LOL!


----------



## frankensteinluv

Eating Cold Pizza..


----------



## Madjoodie

gloomycatt said:


> Time to plug the phone in....


And time to set the alarm to go off every hour! 

My hope is that this whole 9 am tweet garbage is about when everything is all loaded up and easy to find on the YC website. I've always been able to find things sooner with cool tricks like item nos., etc. Fingers crossed.

Has anyone tried out the coupon codes recently to see if they are still working?


----------



## Kriscourter

Got alarms set for every 2 hours but so far I feel up. By 9am. Could be before. More time to give us a coupon haha


----------



## grim gravely

I know of one piece that is going to triple in price on ebay tomorrow and it's sad we can't order before they get word of that piece selling out and order in bulk.


----------



## gloomycatt

Go away ebay sharks!!! 
Thinking about bringing bubble wrap with me cuz I don't like or trust the wads of paper they wrap everything in. And I always wonder if the bags are going to break


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Last year it was after 2 a.m., when the site was beginning to go live. I just don't know if I can stay awake that long this year, especially since we are hearing 6-9 a.m. Good grief, Yankee! 

Edit: That was 2 a.m. EST.


----------



## gloomycatt

I want cold pizza.... and coffee and popcorn and m&ms lol


----------



## Madjoodie

Kriscourter said:


> Got alarms set for every 2 hours but so far I feel up. By 9am. Could be before. More time to give us a coupon haha


I can see a world in which I order tons of things tonight with only a $15 off, and then a $20 off shows up in my email hours later.  No, no, that will probably be days later after all the pieces I really want are sold out.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> You know what, if they wait until morning I'm only getting two pieces and that's it. They are very wrong for doing this to us. Why make us wait until retail hours to order our boney bunches. There are so many people waiting to spend their money now!!! By the time they go live the ebay sellers will have the advantage.


My concern as well, Grim. They'll hit hard and fast and buy in quantity, so that if you're not lucky enough to be right there when they go live, you'll miss out. All this talk of low stock already had me worried before this latest nonsense started with the 9:00 a.m. online ordering. I'm getting majorly irritated with YC. They're ruining our traditional midnight vigil, and sapping the fun out of this for everyone. I guess I'll order online first tomorrow morning for my few must-haves as soon as they bother to allow me to. Then go out. And if I run into problems using coupons at the store, I will be walking out with nothing until YC produces a coupon for some kind of savings.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> And time to set the alarm to go off every hour!
> 
> My hope is that this whole 9 am tweet garbage is about when everything is all loaded up and easy to find on the YC website. I've always been able to find things sooner with cool tricks like item nos., etc. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Has anyone tried out the coupon codes recently to see if they are still working?


All $ off codes are dead except AUG16.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Now following YC on Twitter and added notifications for when they post. We'll see.


----------



## frankensteinluv

I am becoming sad


----------



## pumpkinking30

Yankee Candle should take a lesson from Hallmark with their ornament premier. Have things well advertised so customers know what they will have and have plenty of stock so that it doesn't become a fiasco to get it. Yes, Hallmark has limited quantity ornaments, but I have never had a problem walking into a store and finding what I want during the premier. If you look at prices for the current year's Hallmark ornaments, they are only marginally higher than you can get them in stores. This points to a good product that is well stocked which kills the motivation of the ebay con artists. Also, Hallmark has that great wishlist feature that helps discourage the ebay sellers by making it that much easier for customers to come in and enjoy looking at the premier without having to worry about fighting to get what they like. Take note Yankee Candle.


----------



## HweenLover

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> All $ off codes are dead except AUG16.


What about CATS215?


----------



## gloomycatt

frankensteinluv said:


> I am becoming sad


Hang in there!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> My concern as well, Grim. They'll hit hard and fast and buy in quantity, so that if you're not lucky enough to be right there when they go live, you'll miss out. All this talk of low stock already had me worried before this latest nonsense started with the 9:00 a.m. online ordering. I'm getting majorly irritated with YC. They're ruining our traditional midnight vigil, and sapping the fun out of this for everyone. I guess I'll order online first tomorrow morning for my few must-haves as soon as they bother to allow me to. Then go out. And if I run into problems using coupons at the store, I will be walking out with nothing until YC produces a coupon for some kind of savings.


I couldn't have said it better. 100% agreed.


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> All $ off codes are dead except AUG16.


Thanks for the heads up. I had a bad feeling about that. Well then no reason for  YC not to put the stuff live now.


----------



## notoriousliz

Eating Count Chocula cereal and watching Cabin in the Woods. I don't know what to do....west coast living. Do I stay up till 4am or go to bed and set alarms? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> All $ off codes are dead except AUG16.


Stingy!!! Looks like I may put that buy one get one free coupon to good use after all. So wrong Yankee.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

HweenLover said:


> What about CATS215?


Forgot that one! Yes, it is working. It worth the same as AUG16, though. $15 off $45.


----------



## frankensteinluv

Made coffee... spilled coffee...cleaned up coffee...made more coffee...


----------



## gloomycatt

I typed in witch and the prompt said do you mean which? NO!!! lol


----------



## pumpkinking30

frankensteinluv said:


> Made coffee... spilled coffee...cleaned up coffee...made more coffee...


Coffee sounds good. Looks like it will be a long night. I think I will wait it out till 2 or 3, and if nothing comes up by then, I'll get some sleep and check in again in a few hours.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

pumpkinking30 said:


> Coffee sounds good. Looks like it will be a long night. I think I will wait it out till 2 or 3, and if nothing comes up by then, I'll get some sleep and check in again in a few hours.


I'm about to crash now, and set an alarm for an hour.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm about to crash now, and set an alarm for an hour.


Sounds like a good plan, check back every hour. I'm bummed the $20 off coupon no longer works though.


----------



## gloomycatt

We could all sleep in shifts... next year we coordinate!


----------



## pumpkinking30

I was hoping to go to bed with that sense of satisfaction that comes with knowing that you got the Boneys you wanted without a fight, looks like that may not happen this year. Way to ruin the fun Yankee Candle.


----------



## snow_white

If they end up releasing a $20 off coupon this week, could you just return your boneys & repurchase them with the new coupon? (I asked a sales associate this question, and she seemed confused.)


----------



## sanura03

Bleh. I didn't sleep last night, and I at least managed to get a few hours in while the kids were at school, but I'm feeling pretty zombified.
I did order pizza for the occasion. Is it sad that my Friday night consists of sitting and eating pizza alone while I wait for a website to stock candle holders?


----------



## frankensteinluv

I blame myself for ever falling in love with the Boney... Love hurts!


----------



## SalemWitch

sanura03 said:


> Bleh. I didn't sleep last night, and I at least managed to get a few hours in while the kids were at school, but I'm feeling pretty zombified.
> I did order pizza for the occasion. Is it sad that my Friday night consists of sitting and eating pizza alone while I wait for a website to stock candle holders?


That is so sad, and funny at the same time. I can relate!


----------



## NightOwl32

Figures, nearly every night I'm an insomniac and tonight I can't keep my eyes open falling asleep with phone don't be sad frankensteinluv,bonie sc oo n 
I will n a p now


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

gloomycatt said:


> I typed in witch and the prompt said do you mean which? NO!!! lol


I got the same thing! Then it showed a bunch of tumbler candles


----------



## gloomycatt

HA!!! I typed boots and it said.... do you mean odors? LMFAO


----------



## kantosad

I am off to bed. Hope they come up soon for you guys.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> Hmm, I just tested the $20 off and it still works for me - hopefully it continues to.
> 
> EDIT: And now it doesn't work. Disappointing.


What time zone are you in?


----------



## frankensteinluv

There's an IT nerd out there somewhere laughing his butt off at us. All he has to to is flip a switch!


----------



## grim gravely

This goes down as the worst year for Yankee Candle Halloween launch. Stores have limited stock, website is going live later and their answer is to just order online at the store. Why would I go to the store just to order online?


----------



## gloomycatt

We're all in the no boney zone


----------



## pumpkinking30

gloomycatt said:


> We could all sleep in shifts... next year we coordinate!


That gives me a great idea. I could go wake the wife up in a while and have her sit and click refresh for a couple hours. I'm sure she won't mind.


----------



## Madjoodie

Some Boney codes are now working if you use item nos under quick shop! I just placed an order. Only coupon code working was the $15 off.


----------



## frankensteinluv

Madjoodie said:


> Some Boney codes are now working if you use item nos under quick shop! I just placed an order. Only coupon code working was the $15 off.


I have no codes!! I need codes!!


----------



## grim gravely

Working for me but the candy jar isn't coming up sale price after I place over $35 in cart.


----------



## Barbie K

frankensteinluv said:


> I have no codes!! I need codes!!


Which ones are you after?


----------



## Barbie K

Hope everyone gets what they want! 
Remember to use code AUG16 for $15 off $45


----------



## gloomycatt

Where is quick order? Using a smart phone and I don't see that


----------



## Mourning Glory

My phone keeps redirecting me to the mobile site that doesn't have quick order. I could scream!


----------



## frankensteinluv

Barbie K said:


> Which ones are you after?[/QU
> 
> I have tried putting in a couple item numbers and they don't work!


----------



## pumpkinking30

I just tried all of the codes that were previously posted on this thread from the catalog and got the "we're sorry" message for all of them. Is there a trick to this that I am missing?


----------



## Spookywolf

Got 2 orders placed. Looks like candy dish will have to be in the store. At least I can sleep easier tonight with 3 of my must-haves on their way.


----------



## Mourning Glory

gloomycatt said:


> Where is quick order? Using a smart phone and I don't see that


I think we're having the same problem. See if it will allow you to view the full site.


----------



## gloomycatt

I need tb and last year's boots! Anyone have those numbers?


----------



## Barbie K

Plenty of Telebone to go around folks. No need to worry. Seems like they will have enough for everyone that wants one tonight.
I put 999 in my cart for a grand total of 29K


----------



## Spookywolf

not sure about the smartphone users, but computer people use quick order on the top tool bar.


----------



## grim gravely

I'm stuck at checkout...no way I'm paying $20 for the candy jar. Maybe the site needs to be live for the sale price to take effect.


----------



## Barbie K

gloomycatt said:


> I need tb and last year's boots! Anyone have those numbers?



TB 1351489
Boots 1321854


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lots of Crazy Cat Lady too.


----------



## Barbie K

You have to add them on the "quick shop" at the top of the site. If you try to view them while they are in your cart you will get the error message


----------



## gloomycatt

Mourning Glory said:


> My phone keeps redirecting me to the mobile site that doesn't have quick order. I could scream!


Mine too  da**it!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Geez Louise! Looks like I'm grabbing my computer and breaking into my moms house to steal her wifi!


----------



## Madjoodie

grim gravely said:


> I'm stuck at checkout...no way I'm paying $20 for the candy jar. Maybe the site needs to be live for the sale price to take effect.


I couldn't get that to work either. And I was too impatient to wait to order. So I'll have to work the candy dish in somehow later, perhaps in store.


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Madjoodie said:


> Some Boney codes are now working if you use item nos under quick shop! I just placed an order. Only coupon code working was the $15 off.


AHHH!!! Madjoodie, you are amazing!!! Thank you so much. I was searching the normal way & didn't even think to check Quick Shop.


----------



## grim gravely

The $15 off $45 coupon is only good on full price merchandise only. If you were planning on adding the candy dish to get the $45 price point it won't let you take the discount.


----------



## Kriscourter

Code for piano man??


----------



## grim gravely

1349305 piano man


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## snow_white

It keeps saying my CC number is invalid?!?! Ahh....I have re-entered it multiple times. It's the right #, Visa?!?! WTF


----------



## Barbie K

Electric Chair 1351577
Crazy Cat Lady 1351576
Piano Player 1349305
Staying Alive 1351578
TB 1351489
Limo 1349309
Sophia Cat 1349270
Boots (last year) 1321854
Steampunk hat 1351561


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

I went ahead & ordered mine. Figured I would ask Yankee to adjust the price later. Might be a mistake, but oh well! I'm zonked & ready to head to bed. Thank you guys for the great company & teamwork!


----------



## Barbie K

What makes me mad is that they posted a tweet saying it would be posted in the morning.
I guess that's for the regular customers and not Boney fans


----------



## amuck amuck

grim gravely said:


> 1349305 piano man


do you have the code for the bride and groom? Thanks


----------



## Barbie K

amuck amuck said:


> do you have the code for the bride and groom? Thanks


1351577 bride and groom


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

amuck amuck said:


> do you have the code for the bride and groom? Thanks


1351577 - had this thanks to Boo-urns earlier post!


----------



## NightOwl32

Heard a flurry of phone notification tried mobile site didn't work, went down got laptop used quick shop. I'll get the bowl tomorrow w/nonboneys. Thanks for all the heads up. Good night and good luck!


----------



## sanura03

I got my four orders in. Only got four Boneys this year, which feels strange, but it's two more than I was planning. YC wins again 

I've got the catalog here if anyone else needs an item number.

I got Telebone, the bartender (yes he's huge, but so are last call and bone dry and they've been waiting years for service!!  I think they'll look good together.) The wedding couple and tip or treat for the Bonies. I also got the foggy night MTLH, the cemetery gate VH, the raven and pumpkin silhouette VHs and the raven with mirror.


----------



## Barbie K

Dog house 1351575

Guess nobody is going to ask for Booze Hound


----------



## gloomycatt

It makes me mad that I can't use the mobile site to order, but the eBay sharks will have no problem using it later


----------



## sanura03

Barbie K said:


> Dog house 1351575
> 
> Guess nobody is going to ask for Booze Hound


Oh we all memorized his item number weeks ago,


----------



## pumpkinking30

Got what I wanted, but will have to call the company. I didn't notice until I had already hit submit, but somehow it got me with 3 of the boots instead of 1. So if they sell out tonight, FYI there will be at least 2 coming back into the system soon.


----------



## grim gravely

I will be so upset if they release a $20 off $45 coupon in the morning. This is a gamble we take ordering early but I wanted to make sure I got my most wanted piece.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Oh we all memorized his item number weeks ago,


Booze Hound is showing low stock now 









Just kidding


----------



## pumpkinking30

grim gravely said:


> Booze Hound is showing low stock now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding


I'm predicting that he will be the first to sell out. lol


----------



## Barbie K

gloomycatt said:


> It makes me mad that I can't use the mobile site to order, but the eBay sharks will have no problem using it later


oh no! No access to a computer?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, I know I'm acting strange, LOL. I haven't placed the first order. I am just playing with the numbers and checking quantities. No wonder the stores are limited. Everything is online.


----------



## gloomycatt

Barbie K said:


> oh no! No access to a computer?


No.....


----------



## sanura03

I kind of wanted the bowl too, but not nearly enough to pay $20 for it. I have a Drs. appointment on Monday down towards the mall, I might wander in to see what they still have left then.


----------



## sanura03

gloomycatt said:


> No.....



Is there anyone you know with a computer that's still awake that you'd trust to order for you?
Hopefully they come online for real soon.


----------



## frankensteinluv

Does anyone have Diamonds are a Gould best friend code?


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, I know I'm acting strange, LOL. I haven't placed the first order. I am just playing with the numbers and checking quantities. No wonder the stores are limited. Everything is online.


I feel like Yankee candle is going to pull a fast one on us. I'm debating pushing submit on my first order. What if there is a $20 off $45 coupon in the morning or my store accepts the coupon? I feel like I'm paying almost $20 more just to order online. Normally I wouldn't mind but my funds are so limited and I still have three more items to get and I'm already at half my budget.


----------



## sanura03

frankensteinluv said:


> Does anyone have Diamonds are a Gould best friend code?


1349308


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, I know I'm acting strange, LOL. I haven't placed the first order. I am just playing with the numbers and checking quantities. No wonder the stores are limited. Everything is online.


I placed some orders, and then started playing with the numbers for my maybe list. Seems to be plenty of Boneys to go around. I'm more worried now about the other misc. Halloween pieces I want. 

But I'm going to be good and wait, just in case the coupon gods are smiling on us later. Or when phone orders open, since YC owes me free shipping for some order fiasco (hard to remember which one)!


----------



## Araniella

yay! just placed my order.....now i can go to bed


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> I placed some orders, and then started playing with the numbers for my maybe list. Seems to be plenty of Boneys to go around. I'm more worried now about the other misc. Halloween pieces I want.
> 
> But I'm going to be good and wait, just in case the coupon gods are smiling on us later. Or when phone orders open, since YC owes me free shipping for some order fiasco (hard to remember which one)!


Didn't someone say they will accept the $20 off $45 coupon for phone orders?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> I placed some orders, and then started playing with the numbers for my maybe list. Seems to be plenty of Boneys to go around. I'm more worried now about the other misc. Halloween pieces I want.
> 
> But I'm going to be good and wait, just in case the coupon gods are smiling on us later. Or when phone orders open, since YC owes me free shipping for some order fiasco (hard to remember which one)!


They owe me for one too. Twilight Silhouettes.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Gloomycatt, are you on andriod? Download the dolphin Brower. Worked for me!


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> I feel like Yankee candle is going to pull a fast one on us. I'm debating pushing submit on my first order. What if there is a $20 off $45 coupon in the morning or my store accepts the coupon? I feel like I'm paying almost $20 more just to order online. Normally I wouldn't mind but my funds are so limited and I still have three more items to get and I'm already at half my budget.


I'm worried that they might cancel our orders, just to complete the clustermug of a Boney season this has been.


----------



## Loup Garou

Hi all, does anyone have the code for the witch hand? I didn't receive a catalog and it's cut off of the BBL pics. It's really the only item I want since I missed out last year.


----------



## Kriscourter

On fence about tart warmer dog house. Really with tax and 15 not 20 equals not so much savings haha


----------



## sanura03

I just noticed the pumpkin on the bartender piece has skeleton hands poking out the top too. They really ran with that theme this year huh?


----------



## gloomycatt

sanura03 said:


> Is there anyone you know with a computer that's still awake that you'd trust to order for you?
> Hopefully they come online for real soon.


Not sure... going to try the dolphin browser thing!


----------



## sanura03

Loup Garou said:


> Hi all, does anyone have the code for the witch hand? I didn't receive a catalog and it's cut off of the BBL pics. It's really the only item I want since I missed out last year.


1321847


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> I'm worried that they might cancel our orders, just to complete the clustermug of a Boney season this has been.


Good point. I'll be checking my orders first thing upon waking. I placed 2 orders with the $15 off coupons. Candy dish and the rest will wait for the store visit or later to see if a better coupon surfaces. But at least I can sleep knowing that my 2 must-haves have been purchased.


----------



## Loup Garou

sanura03 said:


> 1321847


You. You are my hero. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Madjoodie

grim gravely said:


> Didn't someone say they will accept the $20 off $45 coupon for phone orders?


I think we've had at least a yes, yes for several days, maybe, we try to do right by our customers, and no. I'm sure I left out one or two of their magic 8 ball responses to this question. Perhaps it just depends who your rep is when placing the order.


----------



## notoriousliz

Can I get the code for the candy dish please?


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Good point. I'll be checking my orders first thing upon waking. I placed 2 orders with the $15 off coupons. Candy dish and the rest will wait for the store visit or later to see if a better coupon surfaces. But at least I can sleep knowing that my 2 must-haves have been purchased.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Kriscourter

Placed orders and right away got email confirmation. Ok make my decision will booze hound and bartender be leftovers or go for dog tart warmer. Anyone seen that one. On fence still and dunno if should wait


----------



## sanura03

notoriousliz said:


> Can I get the code for the candy dish please?


1351971 but it still might not be coming up as $10


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I think we've had at least a yes, yes for several days, maybe, we try to do right by our customers, and no. I'm sure I left out one or two of their magic 8 ball responses to this question. Perhaps it just depends who your rep is when placing the order.


Ahhh, so that's the system they're using! I should have recognized the Magic 8 Ball method of customer service!


----------



## frankensteinluv

I got what I wanted, except candy dish. Will have to go to the stupid mall tomorrow. Thank You all!!!!


----------



## notoriousliz

sanura03 said:


> 1351971 but it still might not be coming up as $10


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Placed 2 orders, one for the Doghouse and Bartender, the other for the Electric Chair and Telebone. The candy dish still came up as $19.99, but I bought it anyway and just emailed Yankee. Glad I got my must-haves! I'm sure now there will be a $20 off $45 coupon


----------



## pumpkinking30

Just out of curiosity, does anybody have the codes for the Cemetery Gate stuff?


----------



## Spookywolf

Alright Boney gang, I'm off for bed. Gonna hit the store tomorrow to see what's what. Good luck with your shopping. Can't wait to start seeing pics and hearing the war stories from tomorrow's retail missions.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

pumpkinking30 said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anybody have the codes for the Cemetery Gate stuff?


1349301
1351568


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Alright Boney gang, I'm off for bed. Gonna hit the store tomorrow to see what's what. Good luck with your shopping. Can't wait to start seeing pics and hearing the war stories from tomorrow's retail missions.


Ditto here. And if I don't go to sleep, I'm going to end up placing another order. Thanks to all for another fun vigil! Hope everyone gets what they want!


----------



## pumpkinking30

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> 1349301
> 1351568


Thanks, I decided at the last minute that I did like those enough to go ahead and order.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Any luck, Gloomycatt?


----------



## notoriousliz

Got my must haves! I'll pop into the store tomorrow morning to see everything else in person. I'm off to bed. Sweet Boney dreams!


----------



## pumpkinking30

Well, I'm going to bed. Good luck to everyone, hope everybody gets what they wanted. Good nightmares


----------



## Hallow Girl

number for spellbound witch hands??


----------



## Barbie K

WickedChick said:


> number for spellbound witch hands??


1321847 witch hand


----------



## sanura03

I think I better go to sleep too before I pass out on my laptop haha. Good luck everybody, looking forward to see your hauls tomorrow!


----------



## Barbie K

Foggy Night multi tea light 1349289
Flying Witch Shade 1351567
Sophia 1349270
Diamonds 1349308


----------



## Mourning Glory

No sophia shade


----------



## Prettypinkbow

Did I miss something? All the item numbers I'm searching for aren't working


----------



## Barbie K

Prettypinkbow said:


> Did I miss something? All the item numbers I'm searching for aren't working


You have to use the quick order option at the top of the site, otherwise it won't show you the items.


----------



## gloomycatt

Mourning Glory said:


> Any luck, Gloomycatt?


Yes!!!  thanks so much!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> No sophia shade


I love that shade too. I hope it surfaces where I can get my grubbies on it.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I got 2 orders in. When I tried to use the Aug16 with my first order it said it wasn't valid and didn't apply. My second order it said the same thing but then it did apply.

If I were to call customer service do you think they would adjust it?


----------



## Kriscourter

Well that was fun ) thank you for heads up with quick search. Got my must haves but waited on 2. I'll see if at store.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I ordered the electric chair so far. I think I'm gonna wait and buy/order the rest at the store in the morning. I want to give them my business. It looks like there is over 999 pieces of every Boney Bunch piece. Some of the other items are more scarce, though.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Does anybody know when you can begin placing phone orders? I want my free shipping!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Oh, how I love the midnight Boney Bunch vigil! It really has become a tradition in this household (even though I'm the only one awake).


----------



## gloomycatt

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Oh, how I love the midnight Boney Bunch vigil! It really has become a tradition in this household (even though I'm the only one awake).


There you are! We noticed a few friends were missing earlier


----------



## gloomycatt

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Does anybody know when you can begin placing phone orders? I want my free shipping!


Did they say 6am for phone orders? Or do I have mush brain?


----------



## Chelsiestein

Anyone dressing up? I will be rocking my favorite tacky sweater


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

gloomycatt said:


> Did they say 6am for phone orders? Or do I have mush brain?


Mush brain, ha ha ha! I don't know, but that cracked me up right there!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

gloomycatt said:


> There you are! We noticed a few friends were missing earlier


I just got off work at midnight central time. You know I wouldn't miss the vigil!


----------



## Barbie K

Happy shopping to those going to the Witches Ball. Please come back here and share with us what you got.
Make sure you snap up Booze Hound


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

gloomycatt said:


> Did they say 6am for phone orders? Or do I have mush brain?


I called. It's 9 a.m. EST! WTF???


----------



## grim gravely

I think I'm gonna hold off on my order and place it over the phone. I want to get the candy jar price adjusted and hopefully $20 off $45.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, everyone! Have fun! I am getting a little sleep, before I check to see if the site is live for real. Have a fun day today!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I think I'm gonna hold off on my order and place it over the phone. I want to get the candy jar price adjusted and hopefully $20 off $45.


I haven't placed an order yet either. With the $15 off $45, it actually works better for me out of pocket, to combine two orders into one. One I will place online, and the other, I will call, use the coupon, and get free shipping. It would be so great if a $20 off $45 surfaced before then!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Chelsiestein, I may dress up the kids. Not sure I should put on my attire just yet. Halloween is still a couple months away here in Haddonfield ; )


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I haven't placed an order yet either. With the $15 off $45, it actually works better for me out of pocket, to combine two orders into one. One I will place online, and the other, I will call, use the coupon, and get free shipping. It would be so great if a $20 off $45 surfaced before then!


The only thing saving me from going to the store is if they would price adjust the candy jar online. I'd be fine with the $15 off $45 if price adjust since I'm way over $35 even with the coupon applied.


----------



## Mourning Glory

It's been quite a night. My new neighbors got to see me run out of the house in the middle of the night with a computer, drive off like a bat out of hell, and drive back 15 minutes later when it didn't work. Yeah that's normal.  Oh well. I'm going to turn in for the night. I'll be back in about four hours when I get up to make the trek to the store.


----------



## gloomycatt

With the coupon code and a gift card from my birthday I've only spent $16  yay!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I really miss seeing happythenjaded, myerman82, and grandma lise. Come back and talk with us!!!


----------



## Countess Dracula

Nice to see everyone is getting most of what they wanted. I have ordered only two things so far. I generally only buy about 3-5 Boneys each year and some other Halloween stuff. I am gonna head to the store tomorrow to see if anything else is a must have for me. I really need to budget this year as we just bought a house last year. I do have a few non Boney items on my wish list. Each year I like to stay within a certain budget which is going to be harder without a coupon for the store. NO coupon is mainly why I won' t be buying much tomorrow in store. If I remember correctly last year they hit us with a coupon the morning of the party; I'm not expecting that this year.


----------



## gloomycatt

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I really miss seeing happythenjaded, myerman82, and grandma lise. Come back and talk with us!!!


Did meyerman even make an appearance this year? Surprised grandma lise didn't pop in for the vigil
And no happy...


----------



## gloomycatt

MG, your computer didn't work?!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I fell asleep! Yikes. Where r we? I'm going to try to order now. My daughter wanted me to snuggle up and took ages to fall asleep. Guess we both eventually did.


----------



## grim gravely

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I fell asleep! Yikes. Where r we? I'm going to try to order now. My daughter wanted me to snuggle up and took ages to fall asleep. Guess we both eventually did.


You can order but only with the item numbers. Hope you get everything you want.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

They're up and alive on the site


----------



## Countess Dracula

It looks like now if you type in Boney Bunch they are coming up on site without the item numbers. Also if you type in Halloween everything seems to be coming up now.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I managed to find them using search Boney. Did anyone use the $20 off & get it to work? If so, could u post the coupon code again. Thanks.


----------



## gloomycatt

I don't think anyone got the $20 off to work... The $15 off is August8 

Sweet boney dreams everyone!


----------



## grim gravely

The candy jar still isn't price adjusting. It's the only piece keeping me from checking out.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

gloomycatt said:


> I don't think anyone got the $20 off to work... The $15 off is August8
> 
> Sweet boney dreams everyone!


Can't get August8 to work or the 509151801 to work at all. Trying August16 from BbLFB


----------



## grim gravely

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Can't get August8 to work or the 509151801 to work at all.


That code does not work anymore, unfortunately.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Ok, AUG16 have me $15 off


----------



## Kriscourter

Aug16 is only one that's working. Not even cats215 working. Why am I up. Ordered 2 hours ago but hyped up.


----------



## sanura03

Bowl is still not price adjusting for me either...


yes I said I was going to bed 2 hours ago....


*shrugs*


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Bowl is still not price adjusting for me either...
> 
> 
> yes I said I was going to bed 2 hours ago....
> 
> 
> *shrugs*


I wonder why the bowl still isn't price adjusting. I'm sitting here waiting to complete my order.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Feeling sticker shock without a decent coupon. I'm holding back placing the order. If we call the order in, am I reading correctly that shipping is free?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I placed my order with the full price bowl and then emailed customer service about it. I feel like they can probably refund me the 9.99, right?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I'm going to go back to sleep. Just can't get motivated to purchase. I'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I'm so upset. I've been trying to place my order online for over an hour. The website keeps telling me it doesn't recognize my login. And then, when I try to check out as a guest it tells me to enter a valid phone number. I've entered it multiples times and even tried rebooting my phone...to no avail. ?


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I really miss seeing happythenjaded, myerman82, and grandma lise. Come back and talk with us!!!


Aww- I stopped by to see how things were going with the launch ! .... Really YC, no $20 off ? Lame! 

I might order a couple things once a proper coupon is given. 

Hope everyone has fun at the release party in a few hours! Miss you all!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The candy dish $10 promoton is now working. If all else fails, remove from your cart, and add it back in!


----------



## Lucy08

good morning everyone, put my order in!  Judging by the page number this morning, you guys had a blast last night!!! Hope I didn't miss anything important! 

Going back to bed, see ya later!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Chelsiestein, I may dress up the kids. Not sure I should put on my attire just yet. Halloween is still a couple months away here in Haddonfield ; )


honestly, in this day and time, if i saw you walk into the mall in that, i'd prolly drop whatever i had and start running toward the exit!


----------



## amuck amuck

sanura03 said:


> I'm worried that they might cancel our orders, just to complete the clustermug of a Boney season this has been.


I hope everything is still ok with my 2 orders. No E-mail from YC yet saying they were cancelled and they come up ok in their system when I check status of order. Will be getting ready in awhile to check out the store


----------



## Madjoodie

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Feeling sticker shock without a decent coupon. I'm holding back placing the order. If we call the order in, am I reading correctly that shipping is free?


Bella, the free shipping comments were probably those from me and Pumpkin. We both had problems with recent YC orders, and were given free shipping on a future order as a courtesy. (Ok, so I had to kind of demand it. BABW has such better service when an order goes awry. Although I also don't think BABW's website lets you order things they don't have in stock either.)


----------



## witchyone

I fell asleep really early and missed the vigil. I thought you were supposed to have more energy in your second trimester, but I guess not. I placed my two orders around 6 and Aug16 worked with the candy dish discount for me. I got 3 Boneys and the witch boots from last year and I'm happy with that.


----------



## halloweencreature

Placed my order as well, and the AUG16 worked for me too.  $15 off of $45


----------



## Mourning Glory

gloomycatt said:


> MG, your computer didn't work?!


I'm sure it would have eventually. The thing is a dinosaur and probably needs taken somewhere taken make it perform better.


----------



## Madjoodie

Just got my first YC Halloween email of the morning. And the coupon ....was still B2G2.  Looks like I didn't have to worry about that elusive $20 off appearing this morning.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Just received the twitter notification at 7:11 CST.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie said:


> Just got my first YC Halloween email of the morning. And the coupon ....was still B2G2.  Looks like I didn't have to worry about that elusive $20 off appearing this morning.


Is anyone emailing customer service? I'm probably going to but I'm in the mood for their answer.


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> Is anyone emailing customer service? I'm probably going to but I'm in the mood for their answer.


I've stopped emailing YC. They still haven't responded to an email I sent four days ago. The customer service guys on the phone yesterday said they were "a little" behind on responding. I'm going to try calling in a little while, and see whether I really can use an expired coupon code for an over the phone order.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Well I bought my candy dish and I did end up with the Boney doghouse warmer. I looked through everything else and aside from the metal witch warmer I have no interest in any other pieces this year. I have to go to the mall later and I will check out the metal witch warmer and possibly pick that up and perhaps a candy dish for a gift. But I feel pretty good about it. I spent $50 this year. Even though last year I only spent $100. But last year I had two $20 off $45 coupons I used in two separate shipments so I did get more. OH well!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie said:


> I've stopped emailing YC. They still haven't responded to an email I sent four days ago. The customer service guys on the phone yesterday said they were "a little" behind on responding. I'm going to try calling in a little while, and see whether I really can use an expired coupon code for an over the phone order.


I just emailed them. I'm sure they will be lots of help. Blah!


----------



## Shadowbat

We're getting ready now to head to the event party. My girls are excited, but I have to admit that I'm disappointed this year with the way things have been. Can't believe there's no coupon either.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Just got another Witches Ball email with the accompanying 2 for 2 coupon. Really. 

No wonder they are pushing the candles. Enough said.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Somebody asked a while back if the Outlet stores also get the new Halloween when they release. I always assumed no, that they only got the cast-offs that wouldn't sell at the stores later in the year. But perhaps they do get them sooner? But for that price??? Geez, am I planning a shopping spree at the wrong store? Can somebody find out what Outlet store that was at? I'd love to call them and ask how they got the new 2015 pieces before anybody else.


I was at an outlet store last month. The manager told me she would have the new ones 30 days after the release. And she was not allowed to put out any Halloween until today.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Am I dreaming or did I see somewhere that there was a multi tealight holder insert that you could put inside a jar holder instead of a jar candle? Was that YC?


Yes!!! You are correct! I saw one when I bought my fall jar holder, putting a battery operated pillar in mine.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

What I don't understand is why YC keep going with the Boneys. They obviously have no time for the fan movement that they created and that gained such momentumI don't think it would be hard to satisfy us. Just provide a quality/creative product at reasonable price with some added incentives to encourage us to buy lots. Oh,and maybe some lighthearted fun to boot. Almost guaranteed Kaching$$$ for YC. Am I missing something in the business model? Why is this difficult? It isn't. They did it before. New owners can't be bothered with us. It shows.

Said my piece and won't go on. Don't want to spoil the fun today for those still in good spirits about the Boney release.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning everyone, and Happy Boney Day! I haven't placed any orders yet, but will be calling to place one, after I drink a cup of coffee. For those of you who have already, what did ya get?


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good morning everyone, and Happy Boney Day! I haven't placed any orders yet, but will be calling to place one, after I drink a cup of coffee. For those of you who have already, what did ya get?


FYI, you can probably call and still be on hold by the time you are done with your coffee. That's assuming they don't disconnect you when answering if you want to continue holding and holding and holding. I wish they had one of those wait time estimates....would love to know how many calls are now ahead of me!


----------



## HallieLaVeau

I'm at my local Yankee Candle and no one is here. It's the largest store in my city. Every other year there is a small line. Maybe this will be a sign to Yankee


----------



## Mourning Glory

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Said my piece and won't go on. Don't want to spoil the fun today for those still in good spirits about the Boney release.


I'm not in good spirits. I'm almost to my store which opens in 45 min. I have no coupon. I will camp out and catch employees as they walk in asking about the picture of the coupon we have. If there is no coupon, I want them to tell me so I can order online and go about the rest of my day.


----------



## HallieLaVeau

Okay it cut the rest of my message off. I was saying maybe this is a sign to Yankee Candle that we need coupons and lower prices.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, for anyone who gets to the store, please tell me how the limo looks. I want it, but am scared about the paint job. I do not know if I am going to be able to make it to the store until tomorrow. I just can't get motivated today, after being up until 3 a.m, then 5, then 7, etc. LOL!


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Good morning and Happy Boney Day!
I actually went to bed last night instead of staying up, Got up around 6:30 central time, checked for coupons (b2g2 -boo) and placed my order for a couple of things using aug16 code. The entire site was good to go with the candy dish discount too. Happy to have my must-haves, and will now head to the mall. My store doesn't open until 10, so no rush and especially no rush since there aren't any coupons   I did, however, receive a $10 off coupon today for bbw, so might head over there too and check out their Halloween offerings. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Mourning Glory

At my store. This is all we have. But on the bright side, they will take the $15 coupon.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> At my store. This is all we have. But on the bright side, they will take the $15 coupon.


Wow, there aren't many of each piece!  Please let me know about the limo! I want to know if it is worth an hour's drive. I doubt it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, there aren't many of each piece!  Please let me know about the limo! I want to know if it is worth an hour's drive. I doubt it.


They conviently have the side with the cats facing away from the window. I hope this isn't an omen. 15 minutes!


----------



## grim gravely

Good morning everyone!!! It was so much fun last night...chatting here, not waiting on Yankee's website. lol
I decided to wait until this morning to place my order in hopes that the candy jar would show up as sale price. It did and I didn't hesitate to place the order. I could have took my chance on a certain piece but with employees wanting first pick, I decided to just order online and be done with it. I'm glad I did order online...even though the coupon wasn't as good and I didn't maximize the savings as I usually would. I will be heading to the mall later today to get two pieces that I'm sure will still be there and try to use the $15 off $45 coupon. I'm not motivated to go at the moment, Yankee took the fun out of it this year. 
Pumpkin, thank you for the heads up on using multiple gift cards to check out on the website. It was easier than I thought it would be. Can't wait to see what everyone who braved the mall gets today. I'll have a very small haul later...if I even decide to go to Yankee.


----------



## BoneyFan

Did anyone else have a 20 dollar off promo automatically placed in their online order? I have no idea where it came from, but I went with it. I got Telebone, Boney Joel, Bartender, Candy Jar, and Cat Lady. Then went to the release and grabbed Diamonds and Deadly Noneck.


----------



## Gabbysmom

Mourning Glory said:


> At my store. This is all we have. But on the bright side, they will take the $15 coupon.


Thanks for the picture! It really looks like they don't have much there. Did they have any of the boots from last year? I placed my order online. I was too scared my store wouldn't have what I wanted.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Gabbysmom said:


> Thanks for the picture! It really looks like they don't have much there. Did they have any of the boots from last year? I placed my order online. I was too scared my store wouldn't have what I wanted.


They have 2 pairs of boots that I can see.


----------



## Gabbysmom

grim gravely said:


> Good morning everyone!!! It was so much fun last night...chatting here, not waiting on Yankee's website. lol
> I decided to wait until this morning to place my order in hopes that the candy jar would show up as sale price. It did and I didn't hesitate to place the order. I could have took my chance on a certain piece but with employees wanting first pick, I decided to just order online and be done with it. I'm glad I did order online...even though the coupon wasn't as good and I didn't maximize the savings as I usually would. I will be heading to the mall later today to get two pieces that I'm sure will still be there and try to use the $15 off $45 coupon. I'm not motivated to go at the moment, Yankee took the fun out of it this year.
> Pumpkin, thank you for the heads up on using multiple gift cards to check out on the website. It was easier than I thought it would be. Can't wait to see what everyone who braved the mall gets today. I'll have a very small haul later...if I even decide to go to Yankee.



Glad the sale price of the candy jar activated for you and you were able to get your order in online! I happy to have been able to order the two pieces I really wanted online. I still have a gift card and a reward but I'm not going to the store. I'll just save them for something else at another time.


----------



## Gabbysmom

Mourning Glory said:


> They have 2 pairs of boots that I can see.


Nice! I hope you get everything you want!


----------



## grim gravely

Gabbysmom said:


> Glad the sale price of the candy jar activated for you and you were able to get your order in online! I happy to have been able to order the two pieces I really wanted online. I still have a gift card and a reward but I'm not going to the store. I'll just save them for something else at another time.


I still have some money left on my gift card too. I'll spend it when I see something I really want at the store. As for the online order, I figured the shipping paid for the boxes that I will safely store these in every year. Now I wait and hope everything arrives in one piece and the paint job isn't too bad.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I bought four pieces - the Telebone, doghouse, electric chair and piano man. Have fun in the stores. Love the pic.


----------



## frankensteinluv

I just got home from YC. I got a free sphere for dressing up, I wore a Halloween tshirt and a little witches hat. My store is very small. They opened at 9:00 I was the only one there for 20 minutes. They had Halloween baked goods out and apple cider. They had no steampunk at all, so I ordered it on line. I pieces are very nice in person. I had the $15 off $45 coupon, the girl rang up everything then divided it by 45 and that's how many times she took off $15. When all was said and done, I spent $110 and saved $160!! I am a happy Boney Girl!


----------



## grim gravely

frankensteinluv said:


> I just got home from YC. I got a free sphere for dressing up, I wore a Halloween tshirt and a little witches hat. My store is very small. They opened at 9:00 I was the only one there for 20 minutes. They had Halloween baked goods out and apple cider. They had no steampunk at all, so I ordered it on line. I pieces are very nice in person. I had the $15 off $45 coupon, the girl rang up everything then divided it by 45 and that's how many times she took off $15. When all was said and done, I spent $110 and saved $160!! I am a happy Boney Girl!


This was nice to hear. Why couldn't all stores be this nice? Managers really scared people away this year by telling them they weren't accepting any money off coupons. What pieces did you get?


----------



## Chelsiestein

frankensteinluv said:


> I just got home from YC. I got a free sphere for dressing up, I wore a Halloween tshirt and a little witches hat. My store is very small. They opened at 9:00 I was the only one there for 20 minutes. They had Halloween baked goods out and apple cider. They had no steampunk at all, so I ordered it on line. I pieces are very nice in person. I had the $15 off $45 coupon, the girl rang up everything then divided it by 45 and that's how many times she took off $15. When all was said and done, I spent $110 and saved $160!! I am a happy Boney Girl!


Was the sphere a raffle, or did they just give it to you?


----------



## frankensteinluv

I got the stuff I really didn't care if I got LOL, Deadly Diva, Sophia Cat, The witches boots, two candy dishes,and I even got Booze Hound, and then a mixture of the Halloween Candles. I forgot Boos Brothers!


----------



## frankensteinluv

Chelsiestein said:


> Was the sphere a raffle, or did they just give it to you?


No raffle, just gave it too me for dressing up. I got to pick any scent I wanted.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Gabbysmom said:


> Nice! I hope you get everything you want!


Got all in store boneys. Ordered telebone last in a panic, but it was still left but it wasn't an issue. Paint jobs on limos were shoddy. Basically, you have to decide which flaw is acceptable. I ended up with a better paint job, but one of the eyes is messed up.


----------



## amuck amuck

frankensteinluv said:


> I just got home from YC. I got a free sphere for dressing up, I wore a Halloween tshirt and a little witches hat. My store is very small. They opened at 9:00 I was the only one there for 20 minutes. They had Halloween baked goods out and apple cider. They had no steampunk at all, so I ordered it on line. I pieces are very nice in person. I had the $15 off $45 coupon, the girl rang up everything then divided it by 45 and that's how many times she took off $15. When all was said and done, I spent $110 and saved $160!! I am a happy Boney Girl!


I just got home also, my store would not take the $15 off coupon. Someone else tried to use it and was told online only. If my store is any indication of sales they are not going to do well. Just 5 of us regulars that always come early and only about 4 more came later and got in line. No holiday spirit at all. Couple clerks did dress up and one of these said she was forced to. No drinks and snacks. I did dress up a little so I got the free sphere and a free voitive for purchasing the Sophia trick or treat which I swore I was not buying.


----------



## frankensteinluv

amuck amuck said:


> I just got home also, my store would not take the $15 off coupon. Someone else tried to use it and was told online only. If my store is any indication of sales they are not going to do well. Just 5 of us regulars that always come early and only about 4 more came later and got in line. No holiday spirit at all. Couple clerks did dress up and one of these said she was forced to. No drinks and snacks. I did dress up a little so I got the free sphere and a free voitive for purchasing the Sophia trick or treat which I swore I was not buying.



All the employees were dressed up at my store and none of them were mad about it. Got my picture taken with all of them. This is the first time it has been this great!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I should also add they had more stock on carts. Also, she was enforcing the one use of the coupon, but when I started to put things back, she knocked 15 off of every 45 on my total.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> I should also add they had more stock on carts. Also, she was enforcing the one use of the coupon, but when I started to put things back, she knocked 15 off of every 45 on my total.


Did you have a printable coupon? Or just use your phone.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Did you have a printable coupon? Or just use your phone.


I just used my phone.


----------



## Mae

I haven't been able to get on here in a while due to health reasons, so I'm a lot behind. I'm not able to go to my local store for the "party", which I don't really feel up to going to anyway. I just ordered my Boos Bros and my yearly Witches Brew online. Hope the rest of you party animals have good luck and a great time.


----------



## Gabbysmom

Mourning Glory said:


> Got all in store boneys. Ordered telebone last in a panic, but it was still left but it wasn't an issue. Paint jobs on limos were shoddy. Basically, you have to decide which flaw is acceptable. I ended up with a better paint job, but one of the eyes is messed up.


Glad you got what you wanted! I ordered the Telebone earlier this morning and decided at the last minute not to order the limo. Sorry to hear about the paint jobs on them. They're too expensive to be shoddy.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I'm still dragging *beep* around here, but should be there by noon or so. I am just curious about the paint. I am bringing in a Scenterpiece and votive holder to exchange while I am at it. We'll see how well they take it.


----------



## booswife02

I can't get any of my coupons to work online. Which one are you guys using?


----------



## frankensteinluv

booswife02 said:


> I can't get any of my coupons to work online. Which one are you guys using?


AUG16 is the code


----------



## Mourning Glory

I got caught up in all the excitement and forgot to smell Black Magic.


----------



## Countess Dracula

booswife02 said:


> I can't get any of my coupons to work online. Which one are you guys using?


Does anyone remember the code for B1G1? B2G2?


----------



## frankensteinluv

Countess Dracula said:


> Does anyone remember the code for B1G1? B2G2?



I think B1G1 is WITCH2


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Just got to speak with Sean M very briefly about the $10 bowl deal not going through online at 2:00 last night. He said I'd be refunded after my order shipped and then pretty much left the conversation. Wonder how many of those inquiries he had today? lol

I'm glad I slept in this morning and ordered everything I wanted online. Good thing the Aug16 coupon exists and I made a little dent in my order. Got Boney Joel and Telebone and the candy bowl. I'll probably go to the store much later today to see how it looks.

Can't wait to hear from everyone who went to the store!


----------



## Countess Dracula

frankensteinluv said:


> I think B1G1 is WITCH2


Thank you


----------



## Shadowbat

There was a decent turn out at our store. Quit a few dressed up as well but there was no giveaways or anything. They had a small table with some coloring sheets for a contest for the kids and a candy bowl. That was it. In the past our store has always gone way out to make this a big event. This year just seemed lack luster. My girls had a good time so that's all that mattered. We did pick up a couple items and my wife wants one piece online. A lot of people were complaining about the amount of items that were online only and also about the lack of a coupon. The overall atmosphere was still pretty good though.


----------



## 31salem13

My store was dead! I was running late and got there right after they opened....only 1 other person in store. I was panicky, but it was quick, simple and I got what I needed easily (no coupons allowed though...boooo). Now it's nap time before I pull all the others out. Happy Boney Day!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Looks like pushing back the start date and not honoring coupons may be backfiring...

As for BBW, just ordered the luminary haunted house, the pumpkin candle holder (so cute! candle goes in his mouth), and a pumpkin pocketbac. 10TREAT gives you $10 off $30 and free shipping at $50. Was a better deal than 20% off because it saved me $16 versus $12. They added some Halloween handsoaps too!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone! Just got back from the store. They went all out this year - everyone dressed up, had a snacks table with punch that had floating eyeballs in it, even a Halloween cake! Store was decorated nicely and there was a decent crowd in there but not overly oppressive as in years past. I bought a second Boney Joel because I could grab one with good paint (just in case that online order is awful) but the one and only Telebone they had left had orange paint running down the side of his face so I passed on that. Hope my online Telebone is better! The paint on the limos was hit or miss but the one that really stood out to me as being down right hideous on paint was the Diamonds couple. They had one left (perhaps the better paint jobs had already been grabbed) and it was just bad, really bad. That piece was bigger than I was expecting it to be as well. I already ordered one online so now I'm terrified of how my Diamonds couple is gonna look when I open that box, LOL! I did get a decently painted Boos Brothers. Also got the Haunted House jar holder (gorgeous!) and a tealight stand to go inside it. I'll post some pics shortly. Overall my store did a great job this year and they took my printed $15 coupon and let me use it multiple times! Yay! The only thing I forgot to do was my online stuff, so I'll be heading back later to order more things. Gonna be broke but happy!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone! Just got back from the store. They went all out this year - everyone dressed up, had a snacks table with punch that had floating eyeballs in it, even a Halloween cake! Store was decorated nicely and there was a decent crowd in there but not overly oppressive as in years past. I bought a second Boney Joel because I could grab one with good paint (just in case that online order is awful) but the one and only Telebone they had left had orange paint running down the side of his face so I passed on that. Hope my online Telebone is better! The paint on the limos was hit or miss but the one that really stood out to me as being down right hideous on paint was the Diamonds couple. They had one left (perhaps the better paint jobs had already been grabbed) and it was just bad, really bad. That piece was bigger than I was expecting it to be as well. I already ordered one online so now I'm terrified of how my Diamonds couple is gonna look when I open that box, LOL! I did get a decently painted Boos Brothers. Also got the Haunted House jar holder (gorgeous!) and a tealight stand to go inside it. I'll post some pics shortly. Overall my store did a great job this year and they took my printed $15 coupon and let me use it multiple times! Yay! The only thing I forgot to do was my online stuff, so I'll be heading back later to order more things. Gonna be broke but happy!!


That's great! Haven't left yet, but I called my store. They said they had Boneys, and plenty of other Halloween items. I had inquired about Sophia, and they had just sold the last one. Witch boots still in the store as well. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Spookywolf

Shadowbat said:


> There was a decent turn out at our store. Quit a few dressed up as well but there was no giveaways or anything. They had a small table with some coloring sheets for a contest for the kids and a candy bowl. That was it. In the past our store has always gone way out to make this a big event. This year just seemed lack luster. My girls had a good time so that's all that mattered. We did pick up a couple items and my wife wants one piece online. A lot of people were complaining about the amount of items that were online only and also about the lack of a coupon. The overall atmosphere was still pretty good though.


Shadowbat, your girls are adorable! Bet they had fun.  And I picked up those pumpkin votive goblets twice and almost bought them. They are soooo gorgeous and with that shimmering gold lining inside they are going to be awesome lit up at night. Dang, I might have to go back and get those now. Here I go again...!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Shadowbat said:


> There was a decent turn out at our store. Quit a few dressed up as well but there was no giveaways or anything. They had a small table with some coloring sheets for a contest for the kids and a candy bowl. That was it. In the past our store has always gone way out to make this a big event. This year just seemed lack luster. My girls had a good time so that's all that mattered. We did pick up a couple items and my wife wants one piece online. A lot of people were complaining about the amount of items that were online only and also about the lack of a coupon. The overall atmosphere was still pretty good though.


 those are the two loveliest Monsters in your collection!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh, btw guys, if you're looking for small stuff to round up your orders, don't forget about their bags of unscented tealights. You get a bag of 25 for $5.99. They are a lot better than the cheapie ones you buy at Michaels, etc., and they last a whole lot longer. I might just start buying these all the time when I have coupons. I lit an apple pumpkin tealight in my owl luminary last night during the vigil at around 9:00ish and that thing was still going strong and had plenty of candle left when I finally turned in at around 2:30 a.m. The unscented burn the same way.


----------



## Reek Reek

31salem13 said:


> My store was dead! I was running late and got there right after they opened....only 1 other person in store. I was panicky, but it was quick, simple and I got what I needed easily (no coupons allowed though...boooo). Now it's nap time before I pull all the others out. Happy Boney Day!


Can I ask what location you tried to use the coupon?


----------



## Mourning Glory

I finally got a response to my email from YC. They sent me the B1G1. Good thing I had the other coupon!


----------



## Arlita

Just got back from Yankee Candle Told them I was sad there was no coupon Funny thing They told me there was a 
grace period for the 10 off of 25 or any other coupon that expired yesterdayI found 10 off of 25 and another person in the store found a 15 off of 45. Not sure if it will work in your store but it is worth a tryGood luck


----------



## Mm87

Went to the Deerfield store this morning. Got there about 8:30. Only BBL was there before me. Line quickly started forming by 9:30ish. It ended up being the craziest inside I've seen on party day in the 4 years I've been going there. Saw a few people lose it on associates because they didn't have the Crazy Cat Lady but they had all the other online exclusives. I felt bad for the associates with the way a few people were talking to them.


----------



## grim gravely

I was on the fence about the Sophia bat wings cat. I even hat it in my cart last night but took it out. I figured it was going to be one of those pieces you would find in all Yankee Candle dealer stores. Then this morning I happened to look online and it was showing low stock. Now it's sold out so I called one of my stores and they still had one left. They are holding it for me and they will accept the $20 off $45 coupon. It's funny how Yankee tells everyone no coupon accepted and then when these things don't sell they go ahead and accept the coupon. It's too bad many stores aren't accepting the coupon today. Overall I paid more that I should but I was very happy that my order was placed online and I didn't have to rush for the one telebone my store had. I'll report back on how my visit was at the store when I get back. I'm hoping to get a piano guy but if he's sold out I'll just get something else to reach the $45 mark.


----------



## gloomycatt

I decided to sleep in. With no coupon it's hard to want to spend


----------



## grim gravely

gloomycatt said:


> I decided to sleep in. With no coupon it's hard to want to spend


I know what you mean. Did anyone have any luck with phone orders and using the $20 off coupon? I just went ahead and used the $15 off coupon but that extra $5 would have helped. I don't know if I have the patience to do this all over again next year.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

grim gravely said:


> I know what you mean. Did anyone have any luck with phone orders and using the $20 off coupon? I just went ahead and used the $15 off coupon but that extra $5 would have helped. I don't know if I have the patience to do this all over again next year.


I didn't try the phone order- I was getting frustrated with the online ordering because they wouldn't let me log into my account and the pumpkin $10 deal wasn't working, so I ordered quickly and went back to bed.

I know I don't have the patience for it again next year and as long as BBW keeps rolling out cute Halloween stuff WITH coupons (which they are so good about coupons!), then I'll probably have that be my main source of Halloween fun.


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

I ordered a few pieces online this morning (the ones i wanted to make sure I didnt miss out on). Got to my store about 5 minutes after opening, and they had plenty of stock. There was maybe 5 other people in the store (one couple I remember seeing in past years). I was able to get the other items I wanted with no problem. Was bummed about no coupon, but didnt think to ask about the ones that expired yesterday (crud). But overall, very happy with my experience. The workers were super friendly and helpful. And they offered us treats! haha.


----------



## sanura03

Mm87 said:


> Went to the Deerfield store this morning. Got there about 8:30. Only BBL was there before me. Line quickly started forming by 9:30ish. It ended up being the craziest inside I've seen on party day in the 4 years I've been going there. Saw a few people lose it on associates because they didn't have the Crazy Cat Lady but they had all the other online exclusives. I felt bad for the associates with the way a few people were talking to them.


That's awful 
I'm disgruntled with YC corporate and their decisions, but I'd never direct that toward the associates. Maybe it's because I've worked retail but unless someone is blatantly rude I try to be as nice as I can be. =/

On another note I'm SO glad I didn't go to Deerfield for the preview today then. I hate crowds.


----------



## notoriousliz

Just left my store. The only one I ended up grabbing in store was the Diamonds couple. My store had 2-3 of each piece, except the candy dish, which there were easily 30 of. Booze Hound was not that bad in person. Not my taste either, but not that bad. The limo was easily the worst looking piece I've seen in Boney history - even worse in my opinion than the bus. My store had 3 and NONE of them should have passed quality control.


----------



## Barbie K

I really like the foggy night silhouette but just can't bring myself to pay $30 for it.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Glad to hear others have had good luck at their store parties. Had to go late after dropping my daughter off at mband practice, so most of the Boney's had been picked over with very few left (due to a handful of peeps snagging most of them  ). Was a nice party though, great atmosphere. They had streusel bites and cookies with Starbucks coffee - yum!!. 

Only irritating thing was a couple of people had taken most of the baskets, so I had to ask one of the clerks to put my things off to the side behind the cash register. Then somebody whose stuff had also been put back there tried to take them. Aargh! Luckily was able to get it sorted out. Overall really enjoyed it though!

Ended up picking up the witch tart warmer and the haunted house shade, and was able to order the Electrocution Boney, a Steam Punk Boot and Steam Punk Hat votive holder on-line. She tried to use the AUG16 code but it wouldn't take it, but she gave me $15 off anyway (again, she's fantastic and runs a great store.)

So happily have a little taste of H'ween out now and am looking forward to my deliveries (crossing fingers paint job is good on the Boney).










(haha just realized the tart warmer is backwards in the picture.)


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I had an outpatient thing yesterday, so my loving hubby and daughter went Boney-ing for me this morning. They were first in line and not only got everything I asked for, but picked up a couple of surprises as well. (YAY!) When I took the Telebone out of the box, it seemed huge. All the other Boney pieces seem XL as well, while the non-Boney stuff, like the boot jar holder and the flying metal witch melt piece were the size I was expecting. Do they seem really big to anyone else?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I had an outpatient thing yesterday, so my loving hubby and daughter went Boney-ing for me this morning. They were first in line and not only got everything I asked for, but picked up a couple of surprises as well. (YAY!) When I took the Telebone out of the box, it seemed huge. All the other Boney pieces seem XL as well, while the non-Boney stuff, like the boot jar holder and the flying metal witch melt piece were the size I was expecting. Do they seem really big to anyone else?


I got ghouls best friend...and had no idea it was so huge. But, my store only got two in and the one I ended up with has an absolutely horrible paint job. The girls face is partially orange. But, I do agree...it seems to me they are doubling in size...and forgoing any type of quality control.


----------



## witchyone

Looks like the original boots are sold out and the steam punkin boots are low stock, so grab 'em while you can if you want them!


----------



## Spookywolf

Barbie K said:


> I really like the foggy night silhouette but just can't bring myself to pay $30 for it.


Me too! I picked it up in the store and looked it over. I'm sure it's lovely, but I couldn't justify it with all the money I spent on other purchases. If it's still around later with a good coupon (or even better - a mark down) then I'll probably get it. 



CzarinaKatarina said:


> When I took the Telebone out of the box, it seemed huge. All the other Boney pieces seem XL as well, while the non-Boney stuff, like the boot jar holder and the flying metal witch melt piece were the size I was expecting. Do they seem really big to anyone else?


Yes, I agree. A lot of the Boneys are bigger this year. Boney Joel and Boos Brothers were normal size but I thought the Diamonds couple was much bigger than I'd thought they would be. I was expecting something the same size as the toasting couple. I think it's because their table is set up on a pedestal like in a nightclub, but man the paint was terrible on the one piece they had left in my store.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I've been waffling on that boot all day. It is just so weird to me!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am just now organized, and am about to head to town. I have to see these Boneys in person. I placed two online orders, and not a single Boney amongst them. YC has a zillion CCL, so she can wait, until a better coupon comes out, and I have more funds.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Made it back from the store. Got there around 10:15. The store was decorated and looked really cute with employees in costumes - no snacks though...  The only thing sold out was the foggy night holder. The manager told me that the steampunk boots had less than 100 left since he had just ordered them for someone else. Glad I got mine this morning with Telebone and the candy dish. My store had several telebones and I wish I had known that they would since I got mine online just in case they were all gone. I went in a Halloween shirt that counted as a "costume" and received a free spheres. Almost picked up Boney Joel but I just don't love taper holders -- he was really cute though with decent paint. Ended up with the haunted house jar holder and tea light tree-thingy to put inside. I also had them order the raven votive holder since I saw the tart warmer and it was awesome. Paint on the limo was hideous as was paint on the diamonds couple. The lady had what was supposed to be a headband and it looked like a 2 year old with a marker drew on it. They were also off with regard to scale and must be the parents of King Kong Baby. They did let me use the 15 off coupon and I just showed it on my phone. They said we couldn't use the expired 20 off coupon though.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I'm disgruntled with YC corporate and their decisions, but I'd never direct that toward the associates. Maybe it's because I've worked retail but unless someone is blatantly rude I try to be as nice as I can be. =/

On another note I'm SO glad I didn't go to Deerfield for the preview today then. I hate crowds. [/QUOTE]

I agree - the distinction between the store employees and corporate is important to make. I support the staff 100%. The corporate decisions are left wanting this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

Picture of my store haul.... (sorry it's dark, the flash didn't work.) My store was giving out free fragrance spheres for dressing up.


----------



## Spookywolf

I love that the Piano Man and the Boos Brothers are the same size and scale. I was on the fence with the Boos Bros piece, but glad I got it. They look really good together. And this little guy was an impulse buy, but it's so stinkin' cute! Love the purple votive glass with the black metal.


----------



## gloomycatt

Did anyone see the spiderweb bat wings jar thingy? I forgot to order it last night!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Steampunk boot sold out!


----------



## Spookywolf

Did anybody check out the Black Magic candle at the store? I'm not a patchouli fan but there is enough vanilla and other scents mixed in that I was intrigued by it. Wish they would have offered it in a tart or votive to try out. I didn't want to pay $15.99 for a small tumbler without knowing for sure I liked it. I might get that on a buy one get free coupon though.


----------



## Spookywolf

gloomycatt said:


> Did anyone see the spiderweb bat wings jar thingy? I forgot to order it last night!


My store had a few. They were displayed on the black magic tumbler candles and were very cute.


----------



## gloomycatt

I think I might venture out soon... will post a picture later if I get anything!


----------



## Spookywolf

The Telebone is down to 748. I bet that will be gone by the end of the day.


----------



## Spookywolf

And Boney Joel is down to 317. That will be gone very soon. Boy I'm glad I got that locked in. 

Edit: Well that's weird. I just tried again and it let me put 999 in the cart, but the first time I tried it gave an error msg that there was only 317 left. I think YC's site is still glitchy.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Spookywolf said:


> Picture of my store haul.... (sorry it's dark, the flash didn't work.) My store was giving out free fragrance spheres for dressing up.
> View attachment 252123


Great haul! I liked the Boos Bros -- my store displayed it with a radiance vase candle and it looked really nice. I ended up with the orange jar holder too -- once I saw it in person, I couldn't say "no".  
I was thinking of getting a black magic candle but decided against it upon sniffing. I really can't describe -- it doesn't smell like Autumn Lodge or Witches Brew but a somewhat strange combination of the two. Not very strong either - will probably wait for a clearance on that one.


----------



## snowwhite52722

Made it to my local Yankee Candle store. Not very busy. Got the Boose Brothers, Booze Hound, Boney Joel and the pumpkin candy dish! Very pleased to find what I was looking for. The treats were very good also!


----------



## Spookywolf

Spookywolf said:


> And Boney Joel is down to 317. That will be gone very soon. Boy I'm glad I got that locked in.
> 
> Edit: Well that's weird. I just tried again and it let me put 999 in the cart, but the first time I tried it gave an error msg that there was only 317 left. I think YC's site is still glitchy.


And now it's down to 311. Guess the first attempt was the right one.


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome Snowwhite52722! Glad you got some Boney goodness at the store today.  This time of year feels like Christmas to me. I'm already debating another trip back to the store. I have no self control!


----------



## Spookywolf

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Great haul! I liked the Boos Bros -- my store displayed it with a radiance vase candle and it looked really nice. I ended up with the orange jar holder too -- once I saw it in person, I couldn't say "no".
> I was thinking of getting a black magic candle but decided against it upon sniffing. I really can't describe -- it doesn't smell like Autumn Lodge or Witches Brew but a somewhat strange combination of the two. Not very strong either - will probably wait for a clearance on that one.


Oh shoot! I forgot to sniff test the Autumn Lodge candle! I got so distracted by all the Halloweeny wonder that I missed trying out a lot of the new candles. I don't even think I tried out the Autumn in the Park that I'd planned to try. Got a tart of that coming with my online order though.


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I got ghouls best friend...and had no idea it was so huge. But, my store only got two in and the one I ended up with has an absolutely horrible paint job. The girls face is partially orange. But, I do agree...it seems to me they are doubling in size...and forgoing any type of quality control.


I feel like as years have passed, the quality has just steadily gone down. The first year I bought them, they were all great. And now it has only gotten worse and worse. It makes me weary of ordering online because I can't control what I'm getting :/


----------



## Kriscourter

Called my store for kicks since didn't go. Said still has whole collection left. Not tons but all pieces. Wow. How was stores for everyone else? Oh they weren't taking expired coupons or heard of aug16 promo to use either.


----------



## Spookywolf

zombies_everywhere! said:


> I feel like as years have passed, the quality has just steadily gone down. The first year I bought them, they were all great. And now it has only gotten worse and worse. It makes me weary of ordering online because I can't control what I'm getting :/


I'm a bit nervous about my Diamonds couple after seeing the hot mess in the store, LOL! But Boney Joel was really super cute this year and the paint was great. And even though some were reporting bad paint on the Boos Brothers, I got one in really good shape. Nothing will ever compare to the Victorian 08 and 09 pieces, but they had a few this year that I really liked. Maybe it's just as well because I'm running out of room to own the whole lot each year anyway!


----------



## Spookywolf

Kriscourter said:


> Called my store for kicks since didn't go. Said still has whole collection left. Not tons but all pieces. Wow. How was stores for everyone else? Oh they weren't taking expired coupons or heard of aug16 promo to use either.


My store only had one Telebone left this morning but the paint was bad on it, which is why it was probably still there. The piano man only had a few left after I took mine. Only saw one Diamonds couple. But they had gobs of Diva, Booze Hound and the limos.


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

Spookywolf said:


> I'm a bit nervous about my Diamonds couple after seeing the hot mess in the store, LOL! But Boney Joel was really super cute this year and the paint was great. And even though some were reporting bad paint on the Boos Brothers, I got one in really good shape. Nothing will ever compare to the Victorian 08 and 09 pieces, but they had a few this year that I really liked. Maybe it's just as well because I'm running out of room to own the whole lot each year anyway!


I love the pieces/designs, but just wish they'd put a little more effort into QC. My store was dead enough that I was able to pick over my pieces pretty good. Hopefully my online order is okay too! Loved Boney Joel and the Diamonds couple


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome Snowwhite52722! Glad you got some Boney goodness at the store today.  This time of year feels like Christmas to me. I'm already debating another trip back to the store. I have no self control!


I already went to my store twice today. Placed three online orders, and one phone order. And I now want to go back to the store again. Can anyone loan me some self control? Or a hundred bucks?!?


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Lol I hear ya majoodie. Planning to go again tonight when both girls get home. Got some coupons burning a hole in my pocket /o\

ETA: Welcome Snowwhite52722! - feel free to scope out the rest of the Forum for other interesting Halloween goings-on! And now I'm wishing I would've stopped to get a whiff of Black Magic. Not sure, but is that only offered in the jar format? Love to try it out as a votive or tart.


----------



## Spookywolf

Back on that Black Magic candle. I'm not normally drawn to those kinds of scents, but this one really intrigued me. Like I said, I'm not really into patchouli, but there was such a unique mix of smoky and dark fragrances with a hit of sweet from the vanilla. Man, I wish they wouldn't mark their candles so high. And I wish they would offer everything in a votive or tart when they first come out. That's a lot of money to spend on a gamble, and I hate taking candles back after I buy them. I've only ever done that once because the scent burning was so hideous, LOL! If somebody else buys the Black Magic candle, I'd love to hear a review on how it smells burning. And I miss the Ghostly Treats candle very much this year. I would have bought that for sure.


----------



## grim gravely

Had a great time at the store. Everyone as extremely nice, I think I'll start shopping at this location. It's not the closest Yankee to my house but I have always had excellent customer service when I shopped there. Today was no exception. So, what did I get???
Sophia the cat - This was the last piece I'd imagine getting. They had one in back waiting for me (the last one in the store) and I couldn't say no. lol
Piano boney - Yes, I wanted this one and got the best looking one in the store. 
Jack O Lantern Pedestal tealight holder - I thought I wouldn't like this but I ended up loving it and it had to go home with me. I'll be on the hunt for another since this was the last one at the store. 
They took the $20 off coupon with no questions asked. Overall a great time. The candy dish is a lot bigger than I thought but I didn't need to buy a second one. I can't wait until mine arrives with the rest of my online order.

One more thing, my store was giving away a free votive with purchase so that was the "prize" at my store.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, there aren't many of each piece!  Please let me know about the limo! I want to know if it is worth an hour's drive. I doubt it.


Im still 10 pages behind so this may have been answered for you already. My opinion, stay home!!!!!! My store had two and they were so so so bad.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I already went to my store twice today. Placed three online orders, and one phone order. And I now want to go back to the store again. Can anyone loan me some self control? Or a hundred bucks?!?





Ween12amEternal said:


> Lol I hear ya majoodie. Planning to go again tonight when both girls get home. Got some coupons burning a hole in my pocket /o\


Glad to hear I'm not the only YC compulsive shopper on here!  You know what I can't quit thinking about now? Those darN pumpkin goblets! And I don't need them but I WANT them! And I haven't placed my online exclusive order yet at the store (they do get credit for those according to my store mgr.) Plus I want to go stick my nose in some more candles now, LOL! It's just gonna be a YC BB day til the sun goes down!


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> I already went to my store twice today. Placed three online orders, and one phone order. And I now want to go back to the store again. Can anyone loan me some self control? Or a hundred bucks?!?


I always find it funny when things look better in person. Some things I thought I wouldn't like, I ended up loving. I'll have to wait until my next payday before I go back.


----------



## Madjoodie

I am running on empty, but now have questions on the brain. First up, some to answer. 

Pumpkin, good luck with that limo. I am very tolerant of paint jobs. But I'm not sure I've ever seen a paint job that bad. Ever. On multiple pieces. Wow.

Grim, I think you may have asked about phone orders and coupons. They did give me the $20 off, but then wanted to know who exactly said I would get it. I'm lucky I even remember my name at this point. The vigil is fun, but so tiring!

So now my question: how long does it usually take to get YC rewards vouchers from orders placed? Would love to not have to clean out my couch cushions to pay for one final piece!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I love that the Piano Man and the Boos Brothers are the same size and scale. I was on the fence with the Boos Bros piece, but glad I got it. They look really good together. And this little guy was an impulse buy, but it's so stinkin' cute! Love the purple votive glass with the black metal.
> 
> View attachment 252124


I ended up with two of those!!! The manager lent me a battery votive to drop in it so I could see it lit up. It's going to be gorgeous at night!


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> I am running on empty, but now have questions on the brain. First up, some to answer.
> 
> Pumpkin, good luck with that limo. I am very tolerant of paint jobs. But I'm not sure I've ever seen a paint job that bad. Ever. On multiple pieces. Wow.
> 
> Grim, I think you may have asked about phone orders and coupons. They did give me the $20 off, but then wanted to know who exactly said I would get it. I'm lucky I even remember my name at this point. The vigil is fun, but so tiring!
> 
> So now my question: how long does it usually take to get YC rewards vouchers from orders placed? Would love to not have to clean out my couch cushions to pay for one final piece!


I believe YC Rewards take about a week to credit to your account.


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

Spookywolf said:


> Back on that Black Magic candle. I'm not normally drawn to those kinds of scents, but this one really intrigued me. Like I said, I'm not really into patchouli, but there was such a unique mix of smoky and dark fragrances with a hit of sweet from the vanilla. Man, I wish they wouldn't mark their candles so high. And I wish they would offer everything in a votive or tart when they first come out. That's a lot of money to spend on a gamble, and I hate taking candles back after I buy them. I've only ever done that once because the scent burning was so hideous, LOL! If somebody else buys the Black Magic candle, I'd love to hear a review on how it smells burning. And I miss the Ghostly Treats candle very much this year. I would have bought that for sure.



I loooved Ghostly Treats. The only thing that had that scent this year was the 3 layered candle. Happy Halloween (i think), candy corn, and ghostly treats


----------



## Nstope

Just wanted to comment on a few things I noticed at my store, Everyone that was there was not interested in the Boney's at first, they all went to the other Halloween stuff, as the Boney's were in the back of the store. The witch's boots were again popular this year. The fact that Yankee did not put out a coupon, is not stopping people from buying, at least from what I saw. Everyone in front of me spent a ton, without a coupon. One lady ended up spending over $300 and no one seemed to ask for coupons. Also, my store was pretty well stocked on everything, they kept bringing more and more out as I was leaving.


----------



## Lucy08

Ok, all caught up! 

Placed an order at 6 this morning. I had to create a new account (wasn't this an issue last year because they Mande a web site change??) so I have no idea if I will get poon to toward the rewards program. 

Ordered two cat lady and two Telebone and the candy bowl. What's weird, and is making me extremely nervous, I still don't have an order confirmation. It's been almost 9 hours.

Got to the store about 9:45, three other ladies waiting all wanting boots. Told them not to worry, I didn't need those.  One lady wanted Telebone, they only had two. So I grabbed one and she grabbed one. Got my candy dish and the two cat votives and was done! Didn't try a coupon, I forgot! 

Once my online order comes I'll decide which pieces have the best paint and return the rest!


----------



## grim gravely

Nstope said:


> Just wanted to comment on a few things I noticed at my store, Everyone that was there was not interested in the Boney's at first, they all went to the other Halloween stuff, as the Boney's were in the back of the store. The witch's boots were again popular this year. The fact that Yankee did not put out a coupon, is not stopping people from buying, at least from what I saw. Everyone in front of me spent a ton, without a coupon. One lady ended up spending over $300 and no one seemed to ask for coupons. Also, my store was pretty well stocked on everything, they kept bringing more and more out as I was leaving.


I noticed this too. Makes me wonder if Yankee is going to try and do without coupons again next year. No coupons means more profit for them. I also believe that people know how popular the Halloween items are and if they don't get them now they won't see them again. Yankee candle is becoming more like Home Goods. Get it while you can or you might not see it again.


----------



## grim gravely

Did anyone see any Twilight Silhouette items restocked at their store? It's in the catalog but I don't remember seeing it restocked at my store. I forgot to ask for a catalog too.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Did anyone see any Twilight Silhouette items restocked at their store? It's in the catalog but I don't remember seeing it restocked at my store. I forgot to ask for a catalog too.


Well crap! I forgot to check for those while I was there! The magic of the Boney/Halloween blinded me to all else! Guess I'll be making that trip back now for sure.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Looks like the raven votive holder is low stock online. Raven with mirror and Sophia are both sold out as are all boots...


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

I didn't see any Twilight items at the store.


----------



## Spookywolf

How's Boney Joel doing? It's quit letting me check the inventory counts. It was almost under 300 the last time I was able to check.


----------



## Spookywolf

You know that foggy nights teaholder and two of those pumpkin goblets would make another nice coupon order... (gotta stop, gotta stop! )


----------



## SkippyBones95

Hi All! Finally home from a whole day of shopping. The Boney event was pretty lackluster at my store this year. No one dressed up, no snacks, no raffles or free small candles. There were six of us in line when they opened at 9:00. Two of the ladies had already done orders online. My store had 4 Telebones!!! I got one! And I got Piano Man. That was it for me. I didn't even get the candy dish. I may check back in if a coupon comes out. I did want the Diamond Couple and they had 4 of those too, but my god, that piece is huge. I just decided I don't have the room for it. In fact, I was somewhat shocked at the size of a lot of the pieces this year. Wonder how big the online exclusives are? I did notice a few people seemed way more interested in the boots, witch and cat items this year. I think Marshalls benefited from Boney day more than Yankee, after Yankee I went to the Marshalls that is in the same shopping center. Four of my fellow Yankee shoppers had the same idea. And all of us bought Halloween stuff in Marshalls. I haven't caught up on all the posts but I hope you all had a great Boney Day!!!


----------



## Madjoodie

Reporting in from today's in store experience.

1) I just want to say how much I love my YC store and the folks working there. Great people, great experience, top notch!

2) I arrived only a few minutes before opening, there was a fairly short line and lots of "regulars." The expected Boneys flew off the shelf, but there were enough for early risers to get desired pieces easily.

3) My store did allow the $20 off coupon, in separate transactions. 

4) Free spheres were given for dressing up. I also got a free fall votive.

5) Same things were hot in store as online. Boots were flying off the shelves. I thought my store had a lot, but all were gone before I even checked out. All of the Sophia TOT holders were gone quickly too. Yes, I couldn't resist either. 

6) Let me also jump on the jack o lantern pedestal holder bandwagon. Love them! I also grabbed the matching, super huge tealight holder. 

7) I passed on the foggy nights holder. it was nice, but I wasn't wowed. At least not compared to the Halloween Silhouettes jar holder. That was sharp.

8) My store wasn't sure what the restock situation would be like, so I wouldn't count on seeing hot items magically showing up again.

9) It is funny how unexpected pieces come home with you. I caved on Booze Hound and the Skully Bartender guy. One less of each for the outlets I guess, but I just had to show them some love.


----------



## Mae

SkippyBones95 said:


> Hi All! Finally home from a whole day of shopping. The Boney event was pretty lackluster at my store this year. No one dressed up, no snacks, no raffles or free small candles. There were six of us in line when they opened at 9:00. Two of the ladies had already done orders online. My store had 4 Telebones!!! I got one! And I got Piano Man. That was it for me. I didn't even get the candy dish. I may check back in if a coupon comes out. I did want the Diamond Couple and they had 4 of those too, but my god, that piece is huge. I just decided I don't have the room for it. In fact, I was somewhat shocked at the size of a lot of the pieces this year. Wonder how big the online exclusives are? I did notice a few people seemed way more interested in the boots, witch and cat items this year. I think Marshalls benefited from Boney day more than Yankee, after Yankee I went to the Marshalls that is in the same shopping center. Four of my fellow Yankee shoppers had the same idea. And all of us bought Halloween stuff in Marshalls. I haven't caught up on all the posts but I hope you all had a great Boney Day!!!


For me, Homegoods is definitely benefiting from a lackluster BB this year. I've also picked up a couple of things from Michael's as well.


----------



## halloweenbean

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Looks like the raven votive holder is low stock online. Raven with mirror and Sophia are both sold out as are all boots...


I just made finished my order and (hopefully if Yankee keeps better track of its stock >_<) snagged the Spellbound Haunted Gate raven votive holder. I totally wanted the Wicked Web Witch's Boots this year, but missed out. ;'[ I hope it comes back. I knew I should have placed my order this morning when everything was available. I did not think things would really sell out this fast.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> How's Boney Joel doing? It's quit letting me check the inventory counts. It was almost under 300 the last time I was able to check.


I was just able to put 999 in my cart. So not sure what is going on there. He was cute - can't wait to get from my online order.


----------



## pumpkinking30

I have to agree with many others here, today was a good day for other stores. The wife and I went to YC, and looked around, bought a few things, but I had already gotten my main wants online. The store wasn't packed, but we also didn't try to get there at opening either. They had plenty of everything except Telebone was sold out. After that, we went to Home Goods and found some more cool stuff (didn't find the Frankenstein bust that I'm searching for, but will keep looking) Then on to Kirklands, Michaels, and finally Hallmark to get some ideas for the Card Exchange. We ended up buying more at Home Goods than at YC today even though it wasn't supposed to be on our radar.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I'm still Halloween shopping. Can I please be done?  Someone is going to have to come peel me off the floor after I collapse!


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Yeah, I'm still poking around online. Still staring at the pumpkin goblets -- really liked them in the store but didn't get them and am still thinking about them. Also looking at the purple witch jar shade -- does her nose really stick out as far as her hat, or am I looking at it funny?


----------



## grim gravely

I mentioned a week ago that I was having a hard time putting away my B&BW pineapple luminary for the season. After today I had no problem taking it down and putting Halloween up in it's spot.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Barbie K said:


> I really like the foggy night silhouette but just can't bring myself to pay $30 for it.


If it's still there, that's what I will be getting with my $5 vouchers.


----------



## weenbaby

I didn't go. My partner in crime decided to go to the beach instead. Plus I woke up with a case of food poisoning...just not a good time this morning. 
I'll probably go in and see what's left sometime this week. Kind of bummed I missed the boots. I didn't even look online but the boos brothers didn't seem so popular so I'm hoping there are some left!


----------



## Barbie K

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Yeah, I'm still poking around online. Still staring at the pumpkin goblets -- really liked them in the store but didn't get them and am still thinking about them. Also looking at the purple witch jar shade -- does her nose really stick out as far as her hat, or am I looking at it funny?


It's hard to tell but I see it the same way you do. At first I thought it was part of the hat since it extends towards the back and it looks the same on both sides.
Still cool looking though. I don't do jar shades but if I did this one would be in my shopping basket.


----------



## Do_you_believe_in_goats?

I didn't realize how awesome my store is. I went in there just to see what some of the pieces looked like. I was not going to spend much based on how things were being handled this year. That was until my store informed me I could use the expired 20 off 45, I could get free shipping on items they ordered for me, and use that same coupon on said orders. So needless to say I ended up ordering way more than I was planning, but the price really wasn't too bad. They didn't even ask to see the coupon. I felt really good after that.


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> I was just able to put 999 in my cart. So not sure what is going on there. He was cute - can't wait to get from my online order.


I loved the front of boney Joel, I just couldn't get past the back.  If I ever see him half off........


----------



## gildedviolet

Does anyone else feel that stores just did not get a lot in this year? I went to my local store about 10 minutes after they opened and they didn't have a whole lot. The sales associate said they only had about two people come in beforehand, and they didn't buy a whole lot. There really wasn't a party this year, either. It was pretty dull.  I did end up getting the dog sitting next to the barrel for my mom, and the witch's hand for myself (I'm going to stand it up right, and use it as a ring holder). I might go back and get the Black Magic candle eventually, but overall this year was pretty disappointing.


----------



## Lucy08

gildedviolet said:


> Did anyone feel that stores just did not get a lot this year? I went to my local store about 10 minutes after they opened and they didn't have a whole lot. The sales associate said they only had about two people come in beforehand, and they didn't buy a whole lot. There really wasn't a party this year, either. It was pretty dull.  I did end up getting the dog sitting next to the barrel for my mom, and the witch's hand for myself (I'm going to stand it up right, and use it as a ring holder). I might go back and get the Black Magic candle eventually, but overall this year was pretty disappointing.


Yes! My store did not have much at all. Only two telebones and limo's. Maybe a half dozen of the other Boney pieces. Anything else non boney looked like two or three of each. Used to be two big displays,packed with stuff, not this time. Oh, TONS of candy bowls tho.


----------



## Countess Dracula

So I messed up last night when ordering before I went to bed. I wanted the raven/cemetery votive holder but had forgotten it was an online exclusive AND now it's sold out  If I get lucky they will restock at some point. 

My store experience today was very different from previous years. I bought my two must haves online this early am ( except my ordering booboo as noted above ), so I was in no rush to get to the store. My hubby and I arrived at the store at 130pm. There will only a few customers in the store ( mostly looking at the other Halloween stuff ). There were two sales associates, not dressed up and the usual store manager was not there which I didn't mind as she is not the most friendly person. In her place was a regional manager I believe. She was super nice but said no to all expired coupons and no to the online code. I spoke with the SA from last year and he made reference to YC getting away from the Boney Bunch this year; later release and smaller inventory. He said that it appeared from last years Halloween launch that people are getting a little tired of the Boney Bunch and YC is going to continue to move in a slightly different direction. He did say they would probably be back next year but again with smaller inventory. He has worked for YC for several years and feels they will slowly start making less and less of them and phase them out sooner rather than later. 

When I got to the store there was only one telebone left but I passed on it. Initially it was a must have but I was very iffy on it when I saw it in person. I was really hoping to find a dark avenue limo with a good paint job but alas I too passed on that one. I'm usually a bit forgiving of the paint jobs but for the price I just couldn't justify buying it. Shame as I was pretty excited about it initially. It seemed to me that more people were buying other Halloween items than Boneys but I am guessing the Boney people had already come and gone long before I got there. All in all I thought it was a very subdued affair this year. None of the SAs dressed up but there was candy to partake of; we didn't LOL

My impulse buy this year was the black cat/purple votive holder; super cute. AND if you are on the fence about the Jack O'Lantern pedestal tea light holder, get it, it's awesome. I love it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

how pathetic am i? there wasn't much at the store i went to. No Twilight Silhouettes. I finally found the foggy tealight thing and got it and a jar so I could use the $20 off i had. Waffled mightily over the candy dish...then decided no.

As i stood in the check out, i said 'i will buy that candy dish if you give me the candy in it'. LOL. I just needed to feel like i got a bargain...YC is so damned expensive. So she bagged the candy, gave me a dish in the box and i went away happy. LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench

btw, Home goods has witch boots that are almost identical (imo) to the YC ones and are half the price. Jus sayin...


----------



## Lucy08

Countess Dracula said:


> So I messed up last night when ordering before I went to bed. I wanted the raven/cemetery votive holder but had forgotten it was an online exclusive AND now it's sold out  If I get lucky they will restock at some point.
> 
> My store experience today was very different from previous years. I bought my two must haves online this early am ( except my ordering booboo as noted above ), so I was in no rush to get to the store. My hubby and I arrived at the store at 130pm. There will only a few customers in the store ( mostly looking at the other Halloween stuff ). There were two sales associates, not dressed up and the usual store manager was not there which I didn't mind as she is not the most friendly person. In her place was a regional manager I believe. She was super nice but said no to all expired coupons and no to the online code. I spoke with the SA from last year and he made reference to YC getting away from the Boney Bunch this year; later release and smaller inventory. He said that it appeared from last years Halloween launch that people are getting a little tired of the Boney Bunch and YC is going to continue to move in a slightly different direction. He did say they would probably be back next year but again with smaller inventory. He has worked for YC for several years and feels they will slowly start making less and less of them and phase them out sooner rather than later.
> 
> When I got to the store there was only one telebone left but I passed on it. Initially it was a must have but I was very iffy on it when I saw it in person. I was really hoping to find a dark avenue limo with a good paint job but alas I too passed on that one. I'm usually a bit forgiving of the paint jobs but for the price I just couldn't justify buying it. Shame as I was pretty excited about it initially. It seemed to me that more people were buying other Halloween items than Boneys but I am guessing the Boney people had already come and gone long before I got there. All in all I thought it was a very subdued affair this year. None of the SAs dressed up but there was candy to partake of; we didn't LOL
> 
> My impulse buy this year was the black cat/purple votive holder; super cute. AND if you are on the fence about the Jack O'Lantern pedestal tea light holder, get it, it's awesome. I love it.


I bought Telebone this morning, the more I look at it the less I like it. Think he may have to go back....

I had the exact same impulse buy! I had no intention on buying any of the cat items, but once I saw that purple lit up I had to have a couple!


----------



## VampKat

Heads up: valid in-store coupon code for $15 off $45. Good thru September 3rd, I think. Type it in at register. 509151801.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> btw, Home goods has witch boots that are almost identical (imo) to the YC ones and are half the price. Jus sayin...


They look exactly the same with one minor difference. They hold tea lights or votives!


----------



## Kitty

Hope everyone had fun today!

5 people were waiting for local YC to open at at 8am, a lady said that YC gives 10% off to all veterans. I gave out coupons.
I used 2 expired, 2 current coupons & 10% off store totals. Store did my online order, I could use 2 coupons on split orders & 10% off totals.
Plenty of Boneys, some boots but no steam pumpkins or cats. Picked up a BB catalog.
Got items in original boxes. Left store at 8:45, store empty.
I need another bookcase.


----------



## notoriousliz

I have not been in my HG yet. I am scared to kiss my whole paycheck goodbye! But I HAVE to pop in there when I get off work just in case the boots are there!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok, does anyone have a $ off coupon...think i'm gonna get the jol goblets. *sigh*


----------



## Madjoodie

Kitty said:


> Hope everyone had fun today!
> 
> 5 people were waiting for local YC to open at at 8am, a lady said that YC gives 10% off to all veterans. I gave out coupons.
> I used 2 expired, 2 current coupons & 10% off store totals. Store did my online order, I could use 2 coupons on split orders & 10% off totals.
> Plenty of Boneys, some boots but no steam pumpkins or cats. Picked up a BB catalog.
> Got items in original boxes. Left store at 8:45, store empty.
> I need another bookcase.


Eeek - the catalog. I can't believe I forgot to ask for one, as I've been collecting those too for several years. Thanks much for the reminder, Kitty. I just asked my store to put one on hold. Now let's see if I can go in there and just leave with the catalog.


----------



## gloomycatt

I got my bat wings  
I wore a black cardigan that has bones on the back and they said oh you dressed up! Lol so I got a free votive candle and a free scent beads thing. I picked vanilla bourbon and apple pumpkin as my scents
ETA sorry it's sideways! Stupid phone is smarter than me


----------



## Mourning Glory

gloomycatt said:


> View attachment 252170
> 
> I got my bat wings
> I wore a black cardigan that has bones on the back and they said oh you dressed up! Lol so I got a free votive candle and a free scent beads thing. I picked vanilla bourbon and apple pumpkin as my scents
> ETA sorry it's sideways! Stupid phone is smarter than me


I only got the scent beads.  And they had a giant basket of votives at the counter too. My friend and I were the only to that dressed up, too.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Is anyone decorating tonight? I was going to, but now I'm pooped!


----------



## VampKat

VampKat said:


> Heads up: valid in-store coupon code for $15 off $45. Good thru September 3rd, I think. Type it in at register. 509151801.





wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, does anyone have a $ off coupon...think i'm gonna get the jol goblets. *sigh*


4 post above yours.


----------



## grim gravely

Maybe it's just my computer but Yankee's website isn't directing me to the Halloween section when I click on the link. I have to type things in to find them. I just wanted to see what was sold out.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, back from my second store trip. Uncle, uncle! No more!  Got two of the JOL goblets (HAD to get a pair!) and the matching haunted house jar shade to go with the haunted house jar holder I bought earlier. Also placed my online exclusive order at the store for the Steam Punkin Witch Hat and the Witch jar shade. Can't wait to get those! This time I brought the $20 off coupon and they honored it. Wish I'd had my brain in gear to do that this morning! Still foggy from the all night vigil I guess!  And the foggy nights TL holder was sold out when I went back. Boo. Might pick that up at another store later on. But right now my screaming wallet needs an Advil and a therapeutic massage.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, back from my second store trip. Uncle, uncle! No more!  Got two of the JOL goblets (HAD to get a pair!) and the matching haunted house jar shade to go with the haunted house jar holder I bought earlier. Also placed my online exclusive order at the store for the Steam Punkin Witch Hat and the Witch jar shade. Can't wait to get those! This time I brought the $20 off coupon and they honored it. Wish I'd had my brain in gear to do that this morning! Still foggy from the all night vigil I guess!  And the foggy nights TL holder was sold out when I went back. Boo. Might pick that up at another store later on. But right now my screaming wallet needs an Advil and a therapeutic massage.


Those JOL goblets are great. I'll be on the hunt this week for another one. My store only had one left.


----------



## Spookywolf

Couldn't wait to light 'em. How awesome are these! And I just love the ombre effect of the color change from dark at the bottom and stem to light on the bowl of the goblet. They are even amazing without any light in them at all. So glad I went back for them. I had them in my hand and put them back this morning. Wasn't going to do that again this evening!


----------



## Spookywolf

And here is the haunted house jar holder. Couldn't get a decent pic of the side with the witch (stupid flash!) but I love how there's a different scene on every side. Soooo pretty! And btw, for those that didn't get one yet, I can't say enough about the tealight stand I bought to put inside it. You can turn it around so you can feature the lights where you need them and it shows up the details of the holder so much better than just a jar or pillar candle would. Just love it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Is anyone decorating tonight? I was going to, but now I'm pooped!


I had the same plan, but nope, ain't happening! LOL! I'm still tired from our all night vigil, so decorating will have to wait for tomorrow or next week. Right now I have this bizarre mix of summer decor mixed with a hodge-podge of Yankee Halloween all over the place in my living room.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Couldn't wait to light 'em. How awesome are these! And I just love the ombre effect of the color change from dark at the bottom and stem to light on the bowl of the goblet. They are even amazing without any light in them at all. So glad I went back for them. I had them in my hand and put them back this morning. Wasn't going to do that again this evening!
> 
> View attachment 252181


My lonely goblet... Your making me want to take another trip to the mall. lol


----------



## DarkSecret

Its been a pretty good day for me. I decided to take a trip, my daughter lives in Va. and normally she joins me for Boney Bunch premiere. But since she lives only two hours from the Williamsburg store we decided to go there and see what it was like. So I spent the night at her house, woke up at 3 a.m. ordered my must haves online. Left the house at 6 a.m. got there around 8 a.m. and there was no one there! No line not a soul. Even at 9 a.m. no one. Finally at 9:30 people started showing up. This store didn't opened until 10:00 a.m. But once they opened the doors, it did get a little hectic. Most of the employees were dressed up and were very enthusiastic. There was punch and mini cupcakes. We were given votives for making a purchase and spheres for our Halloween shirts. They were fairly well stocked with the boney bunch, but there wasn't a single steam punkin boot or hat in the store. I think I heard they were sold out the day before. The witch boots from last year were snatched up quickly. There were only three Sophia cats with the trick or treat box, my daughter got one of them. One thing occurred that I thought was interesting a lady went up to check out with five of the Dog Gone Wax Warmers and the clerks told her she couldn't buy all of them. My guess is she wanted to sell on ebay, why else would you need five of them. I was able to get some pieces with fairly decent paint jobs. I don't think there is a limo out there with a really good paint job, all of them were pretty bad. I ended up with Telebone, Boney Joel, Diamonds, candy dish, Dog gone, crazy cat lady and couldn't help it a limo. We had fun, afterwards we went to a Home Goods and saw fellow YC shoppers there. All and all a good day!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> My lonely goblet... Your making me want to take another trip to the mall. lol


LOL, I feel ya!  I usually make multiple trips to the store on Boney launch day every year. I think part of me thinks I'm not spending as much if I do in segments throughout the day.  I'm actually proud of myself for only going twice this time!


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Its been a pretty good day for me. I decided to take a trip, my daughter lives in Va. and normally she joins me for Boney Bunch premiere. But since she lives only two hours from the Williamsburg store we decided to go there and see what it was like. So I spent the night at her house, woke up at 3 a.m. ordered my must haves online. Left the house at 6 a.m. got there around 8 a.m. and there was no one there! No line not a soul. Even at 9 a.m. no one. Finally at 9:30 people started showing up. This store didn't opened until 10:00 a.m. But once they opened the doors, it did get a little hectic. Most of the employees were dressed up and were very enthusiastic. There was punch and mini cupcakes. We were given votives for making a purchase and spheres for our Halloween shirts. They were fairly well stocked with the boney bunch, but there wasn't a single steam punkin boot or hat in the store. I think I heard they were sold out the day before. The witch boots from last year were snatched up quickly. There were only three Sophia cats with the trick or treat box, my daughter got one of them. One thing occurred that I thought was interesting a lady went up to check out with five of the Dog Gone Wax Warmers and the clerks told her she couldn't buy all of them. My guess is she wanted to sell on ebay, why else would you need five of them. I was able to get some pieces with fairly decent paint jobs. I don't think there is a limo out there with a really good paint job, all of them were pretty bad. I ended up with Telebone, Boney Joel, Diamonds, candy dish, Dog gone, crazy cat lady and couldn't help it a limo. We had fun, afterwards we went to a Home Goods and saw fellow YC shoppers there. All and all a good day!


Awh Dark Secret, that sounds like a lovely day with your daughter! I just love Boney Bunch launch day. It really does feel like a special holiday to me. My store was really top notch this year too. Glad you got everything you wanted.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> And here is the haunted house jar holder. Couldn't get a decent pic of the side with the witch (stupid flash!) but I love how there's a different scene on every side. Soooo pretty! And btw, for those that didn't get one yet, I can't say enough about the tealight stand I bought to put inside it. You can turn it around so you can feature the lights where you need them and it shows up the details of the holder so much better than just a jar or pillar candle would. Just love it.
> 
> View attachment 252182
> 
> View attachment 252183
> 
> View attachment 252184


Oh I really like that. The tealight stand is that only available online?


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Oh I really like that. The tealight stand is that only available online?


No, they have them in the store too and it was only $9.99. They're staggered on 3 levels so you get light at the bottom, middle and top.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Reading about all of your days has made me smile. I was so sad to see that our beloved Boneys have grown very large indeed, so much so, that I did not purchase a single one in store. My store only had two limos, and while one had a terrible paint job, the other had paint peeling already inside one of the votive holders.  So, Lucy, MJ and anyone else who mentioned the problems with the limo (wasn't that everybody, LOL!), I think you are right!  I really wanted Diamonds, but it was just too big.  I almost got Booze Hound, but decided against it, realizing I was just desperate at that point for a Boney. A good, properly proportioned Boney, that is. I will be ordering Crazy Cat Lady and the Limo anyway in a couple of weeks. Hopefully, I will be one of the lucky ones.

I did order the Sophia cat votive holder, the raven with the mirror, and the boots online, before leaving town today. I hope that my two orders do not get cancelled, as all of those were showing Low Stock at the time. In store, I applied the return credit of two urns (a.k.a. Scenterpieces) to my total, and came home with Foggy Nights, the tea light insert, the candy dish, an Autumn in the Park MeltCup (for one of my other urns, LOL!  ), and my free Vanilla Bourbon votive. At the same time I placed an online order in store for the Steam Punkin Jar Holder. I ordered two of them, just in case one arrives damaged. Or with ugly eyes, LOL!  

I think I am going to go forward back collecting more of the 08' and 09' Boney Bunch pieces, and stop obsessing over what the new ones will be. I had such high hopes, and I am so glad that instead of ordering them online this year, I caught them in store first. For those of your who ordered CCL already, please post pictures of her when she arrives. If I don't wind up with a single good Boney figurine this year, I think I will cry.

I think Jarden knows what they are doing, and if they keep heading this way, they are sure to get exactly what they want. I love Boneys, but the accessories easily outshine them this year. I bet the 10th year anniversary will be the final year for Boney Bunch, as Jarden probably already has intended.


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty, I think you're going to have call this thread the Yankee Candle Boney Bunch and Accessories thread next year, LOL!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Reading about all of your days has made me smile. I was so sad to see that our beloved Boneys have grown very large indeed, so much so, that I did not purchase a single one in store. My store only had two limos, and while one had a terrible paint job, the other had paint peeling already inside one of the votive holders.  So, Lucy, MJ and anyone else who mentioned the problems with the limo (wasn't that everybody, LOL!), I think you are right!  I really wanted Diamonds, but it was just too big.  I almost got Booze Hound, but decided against it, realizing I was just desperate at that point for a Boney. A good, properly proportioned Boney, that is. I will be ordering Crazy Cat Lady and the Limo anyway in a couple of weeks. Hopefully, I will be one of the lucky ones.
> 
> I did order the Sophia cat votive holder, the raven with the mirror, and the boots online, before leaving town today. I hope that my two orders do not get cancelled, as all of those were showing Low Stock at the time. In store, I applied the return credit of two urns (a.k.a. Scenterpieces) to my total, and came home with Foggy Nights, the tea light insert, the candy dish, an Autumn in the Park MeltCup (for one of my other urns, LOL!  ), and my free Vanilla Bourbon votive. At the same time I placed an online order in store for the Steam Punkin Jar Holder. I ordered two of them, just in case one arrives damaged. Or with ugly eyes, LOL!
> 
> I think I am going to go forward back collecting more of the 08' and 09' Boney Bunch pieces, and stop obsessing over what the new ones will be. I had such high hopes, and I am so glad that instead of ordering them online this year, I caught them in store first. For those of your who ordered CCL already, please post pictures of her when she arrives. If I don't wind up with a single good Boney figurine this year, I think I will cry.
> 
> I think Jarden knows what they are doing, and if they keep heading this way, they are sure to get exactly what they want. I love Boneys, but the accessories easily outshine them this year. I bet the 10th year anniversary will be the final year for Boney Bunch, as Jarden probably already has intended.


You are right about the quality of the boney bunches this year. I only purchased three this year and the candy dish. The other non boney items caught my attention more. This is the first year I left so many boneys at the store and didn't look back. Deadly diva was on my list (she barely made the list) and I took one look at her and kept walking. Hopefully my crazy cat lady arrives without too many flaws. Unless boney bunches return to the Victorian looking pieces or they decide to release pieces that tie in with the earlier years I'll be selective again next year.


----------



## Kriscourter

So did end up going to mall to see. What was left. It was still fully stocked. The girl in front of me who was in line just got the last pair of witches boots. still there at 8pm!! Asked how morning was and said ive been going for years and always first one and if busy. She said no one. Not one person was at door during opening. I told her had plans but didn't make much effort to go cause of them and because lack of money off coupon. She said she figured why no one there and how corporate is hurting the stores by having online coupon codes and nothing for them. Said had soo much food left over. She came up to me while I was walking around and said I'm gonna make sure to tell management that here we have a customer that always came but would rather sleep in and enjoy boney day cause knew there were no money off store coupons they were accepting. Anyways there were 6 telephones left, witches boots, the least ones in stock believe or not we're booze hound and limo.


----------



## sanura03

You guys are making me want the JOL goblets now....
I do still need the candy bowl... hmmm.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

VampKat said:


> 4 post above yours.


that is only for the cash register at the store. the one i'm talking about is like aug16 or cats6 or something like that, Thanks anyway.


----------



## Countess Dracula

sanura03 said:


> You guys are making me want the JOL goblets now....
> I do still need the candy bowl... hmmm.



The Jack O'Lantern goblet tea light holders are my absolute favorite so far. I already had them at the top of my list but when the sales associate placed a candle inside today I was sold. Love love love it. I bought two online when I got home from the store. I bought no boneys in store, only two online ( crazy cat lady & the dog tart warmer ). The other Halloween accessories were the big winners this year for me. I was hoping they would have some scarecrows again this year. I love those and buy at least one each year


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The Jack O' Lantern Multi that matches those is really nice too. I just have no room for it! They would definitely look awesome as a set!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The Jack O' Lantern Multi that matches those is really nice too. I just have no room for it! They would definitely look awesome as a set!


I was looking at that today and in the pictures that were just posted. I don't know where I would put it but it's very nice.


----------



## kantosad

I went to the store around 9:30. There was maybe 5 people in line. They had three or four telebones and they were all bought. I looked at one and didnt like paint job. I did pick up the witches boots. They were flying off the shelves and i got sofia. They only had three and they were all grabbed. I got a couple of votives and the candy dish. They wouldn't take expired coupons. Didnt want to take the 15 off 45 code but they did finally decided to let me use it once only. Got a coupon for 15 off 45 thst starts Sept 29th i believe. They had one person dressed up and no treats. They were giving away the votives too. I still had alot of fun. Got to spend the whole day with my Mom. She even ended up getting a Sofia cat too


----------



## Hallow Girl

My store had everything. One person inside I think when I arrived. No one who bought anything related to the launch. They gave me the option of a votive or those beads as my gift for dressing up. They had cookies and tea. Then they had Applebee's bring appetizers. The only bad thing is they forgot to put in one of my gifts.


----------



## grim gravely

Does anyone else do this? When she brought my Sophia from the back room, I immediately started examining her for flaws. lol 
I know you can't be too picky when it's the last one but I wanted to make she was in good shape. I did like that the store had electric tealights in a lot of the items. I believe my other store that I've been going to for years never did that. It makes it harder to say no to things when you see it lit up.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Wow, from reading the posts, I get the idea that I was one of the few who actually liked the theming this year. I have always been a fan of the prohibition era, speakeasy type theme, so I was super excited with the lineup. My biggest complaint was that they didn't hold steady to the theme throughout, and threw in pieces like the Stayin Alive (Disco) and (Even though I like her, and ordered her) Crazy Cat Lady. I think it would have been awesome if YC would have totally gone through with the theme all the way and put in some mobsters along with the other pieces (Maybe a Boney and Clyde without the car- in the style of the wedding couple, Frankenstein couple, and farmer couple) and maybe a detective/ G-Man character of some sort to round things out. Don't get me wrong, I love the Victorian style as well, and have collected Boneys for years, and plan to keep collecting them, but I think it would be awesome if they worked from a theme each year and placed Boneys in different times and situations with each set. This would give displays a lot more coherency. I do have to agree that proportional sizing was not a priority this year as some pieces are huge compared to others. I keep hoping that someday they will make some smaller BB's to fill in the blank spots in my display that are too small for a full-size figure, but too wide to leave open, and usually end up getting filled with a plain candle (although I did find skull-shaped tea lights at Home Goods toady, so those will help some with that issue)


----------



## grim gravely

pumpkinking30 said:


> Wow, from reading the posts, I get the idea that I was one of the few who actually liked the theming this year. I have always been a fan of the prohibition era, speakeasy type theme, so I was super excited with the lineup. My biggest complaint was that they didn't hold steady to the theme throughout, and threw in pieces like the Stayin Alive (Disco) and (Even though I like her, and ordered her) Crazy Cat Lady. I think it would have been awesome if YC would have totally gone through with the theme all the way and put in some mobsters along with the other pieces (Maybe a Boney and Clyde without the car- in the style of the wedding couple, Frankenstein couple, and farmer couple) and maybe a detective/ G-Man character of some sort to round things out. Don't get me wrong, I love the Victorian style as well, and have collected Boneys for years, and plan to keep collecting them, but I think it would be awesome if they worked from a theme each year and placed Boneys in different times and situations with each set. This would give displays a lot more coherency. I do have to agree that proportional sizing was not a priority this year as some pieces are huge compared to others. I keep hoping that someday they will make some smaller BB's to fill in the blank spots in my display that are too small for a full-size figure, but too wide to leave open, and usually end up getting filled with a plain candle (although I did find skull-shaped tea lights at Home Goods toady, so those will help some with that issue)


Boney and Clyde are very popular boney bunch characters. If Yankee added them this year, I think they would have sold well. I could see them fitting in with the theme very well. Yankee is forgetting about the smaller pieces as they usually sell very well. I think we have enough car pieces where boney is waving out the side window. I would like to see more vehicle pieces where we get a full boney in front. I wouldn't mind a boney riding a tractor or even a horse a carriage type boney piece.


----------



## NightOwl32

"Bone tired" after last night's vigil, then full work day. Rolled into YC about an hour before closing. Some surprises awaited:
1. Boney joel still on shelf (3 left), no limos or diamonds left so, I couldn't judge the paint.
2.plenty of DD and at least 8 Boos bros*
*I thought ah well, they must've had terrible day, wrong! The closing mgr sd they doubled last year's launch day, and then some. I think ppl just went for other great non-boney halloween, and believe it or not, candles. She showed me thick stack of b2g2 candle coupons ppl used.
3. There were 3 Sophia left, but since I saw they were sold out online, I had her hold one, so I can buy tomorrow. ( I was only there to pick up the order my friend made for me.)
5. Boots and Telebone long gone. 
6. Got free votive and the night Mgr gave me the free frag sphere bc I wore my vampire Snoopy t-shirt&#55357;&#56842;
I'm glad to see ppl had such great experiences, for the most part. I just think the down-turn of the bonies is a self-fulfilling prophecy. Look how many of us boney lovers skipped them for other merch.
I don't see how/why they would care about bonies or us going forward. I hope I'm wrong&#55357;&#56879;
I'll try to post pics tomorrow!


----------



## NightOwl32

grim gravely said:


> Does anyone else do this? When she brought my Sophia from the back room, I immediately started examining her for flaws. lol
> I know you can't be too picky when it's the last one but I wanted to make she was in good shape. I did like that the store had electric tealights in a lot of the items. I believe my other store that I've been going to for years never did that. It makes it harder to say no to things when you see it lit up.


I did this exact same thing! She looked great though.


----------



## Nstope

I had so much fun today in the store and ordering online. I can't wait until all my stuff gets here!


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf said:


> Couldn't wait to light 'em. How awesome are these! And I just love the ombre effect of the color change from dark at the bottom and stem to light on the bowl of the goblet. They are even amazing without any light in them at all. So glad I went back for them. I had them in my hand and put them back this morning. Wasn't going to do that again this evening!
> 
> View attachment 252181


Man, I had no interest in those, until now! Sounds like u had a blast and got some great pieces!


----------



## Spookywolf

pumpkinking30 said:


> Wow, from reading the posts, I get the idea that I was one of the few who actually liked the theming this year.


I loved the idea of the speakeasy theme, and Boney Joel is my favorite piece from this year's line up. At least they're getting out of the "Eye Phone" era and back to more traditionally classy eras, similar to the Victorian time. But I agree that they just didn't see it through very well. Some of the pieces were just an odd fit. And since I like my pieces to be about the same size, I would have loved to get the bartender, but I just couldn't because he was so huge! 

I did buy a lot of the non-Boney Halloween this year. So I have to wonder if maybe YC Corporate is trying to steer away from the Boneys. But, if they do, then they can only blame themselves on how they've handled it, coupon issues, etc. I also wonder, if the Boneys are no longer in the mix in upcoming years, will people still flock to the stores to buy up the goods in the same numbers? Everything seemed pretty popular this year, so maybe they will. But I don't know that I would feel compelled to go to the launch day party if the hype of the Boneys was not involved. I might stroll in there eventually to check out what Halloween they had, but I wouldn't feel this same urgency to go and shop that the "Boney season" brings with it. And I'd certainly miss all the fun we have on here!  

What do you guys think? Would you still go to the launch party if there were no Boneys?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> But I don't know that I would feel compelled to go to the launch day party if the hype of the Boneys was not involved. I might stroll in there eventually to check out what Halloween they had, but I wouldn't feel this same urgency to go and shop that the "Boney season" brings with it.


Exactly, I'm camping out the first day to add to my collection, not to buy other random pieces. Although, I do end up buying and enjoying other pieces, they are not a priority. The shelves in my canning room are jam packed with so many Halloween decorations, they couldn't possibly all make their way out during the season as it is. Without the Boney Bunch, YC would have to have something pretty darn special for me to attend the premier.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Exactly, I'm camping out the first day to add to my collection, not to buy other random pieces. Although, I do end up buying and enjoying other pieces, they are not a priority. The shelves in my canning room are jam packed with so many Halloween decorations, they couldn't possibly all make their way out during the season as it is. Without the Boney Bunch, YC would have to have something pretty darn special for me to attend the premier.


I just feel like the Boneys are what drew me into Yankee Candle in the first place. Before that I always thought their candles were just too expensive. Funny how, after I started collecting Boneys, I started buying the candles too, LOL!  I think without the Boneys, then Yankee would be just another retail store with Halloween goods during the season, and pricey goods at that! I'd probably spend the majority of my Halloween money where I can get better bargains.


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Agreed, Spookywolf & Mourning Glory! I am pretty much interested in any Halloween decorations, but I wouldn't feel the need to rush to YC the day they're released - not like the Boneys.

It's been fun reading what pieces everyone decided to pick up. I ordered Telebone, Spine Tingling & the candy bowl online this morning after Madjoodie posted about the quick order codes (bless you!) and then bought Boney Joel & The Boos Bros in store. I didn't even really have any interest in the musician pieces before I saw them in store. Boney Joel was so well done & then I had to get Boos Bros to go with him! I also picked up the haunted house/mansion. I think it will look incredible all lit up. RE: the coupons - my store let me use the 15 off 45 coupon, but I could only use it once.


----------



## Spookywolf

Apocalypse Pony said:


> Agreed, Spookywolf & Mourning Glory! I am pretty much interested in any Halloween decorations, but I wouldn't feel the need to rush to YC the day they're released - not like the Boneys.
> 
> It's been fun reading what pieces everyone decided to pick up. I ordered Telebone, Spine Tingling & the candy bowl online this morning after Madjoodie posted about the quick order codes (bless you!) and then bought Boney Joel & The Boos Bros in store. I didn't even really have any interest in the musician pieces before I saw them in store. Boney Joel was so well done & then I had to get Boos Bros to go with him! I also picked up the haunted house/mansion. I think it will look incredible all lit up. RE: the coupons - my store let me use the 15 off 45 coupon, but I could only use it once.


I eyeballed that big mansion something fierce!  It was really tempting, but I just don't have a single place to put it. Please post pics of that bad boy all lit up cause I know it's going to be gorgeous!!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I eyeballed that big mansion something fierce!  It was really tempting, but I just don't have a single place to put it. Please post pics of that bad boy all lit up cause I know it's going to be gorgeous!!


I'm wondering if the new style mansion will sell as fast as the mansions in past years. I still like the old style mansions better. I doubt we will see that style again from Yankee since they are getting more expensive to make. Yankee is going with the silhouette theme and people are loving it.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I'm wondering if the new style mansion will sell as fast as the mansions in past years. I still like the old style mansions better. I doubt we will see that style again from Yankee since they are getting more expensive to make. Yankee is going with the silhouette theme and people are loving it.


I think they wanted to try something different this year. Just like B&BW going to the metal luminaries. Who knows what's going to happen next year with YC.  But with this whole coupon business, if it wasn't for my wonderful store manager helping me out and letting me use multiples, I wouldn't have bought nearly as much as I did. That's a real concern for me. If they try to get rid of coupons completely that will kill a lot of my shopping, unless they come way down in price.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I think they wanted to try something different this year. Just like B&BW going to the metal luminaries. Who knows what's going to happen next year with YC.  But with this whole coupon business, if it wasn't for my wonderful store manager helping me out and letting me use multiples, I wouldn't have bought nearly as much as I did. That's a real concern for me. If they try to get rid of coupons completely that will kill a lot of my shopping, unless they come way down in price.


I'm happy they tried a new style mansion, even if it's not for me. I was getting tired of seeing that same design with minor changes. They could have done different houses like the 2009 mansion. 
Yeah, coupons make a big difference. My store was great about honoring the $20 off coupon but many stores didn't want to accept any coupons.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I've gotta crash. I need to catch up on some zzz's from last night's vigil. Have a wonderful evening everyone, and have sweet dreams of all the fun new things we bought today!


----------



## weenbaby

Was boo brothers a hit? Still want to buy it but $30 for a candle holder?? Ouch.


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Spookywolf said:


> I eyeballed that big mansion something fierce!  It was really tempting, but I just don't have a single place to put it. Please post pics of that bad boy all lit up cause I know it's going to be gorgeous!!


Will do! It surprised me that I liked it so much. I have one of the older mansions from YC and didn't need this at all, and from seeing the pics I thought it wasn't as much my style as the older ones. But in person it has a very spooky feel to it & the orange material behind the mansion is really cool looking. More luminous than glittery, just enough to be eye catching. And I love zombies so the walker in the door just made it for me.

Anyone going to be decorating tomorrow? I'd planned to start decorating tonight, but DH & I were out late doing more Halloween shopping & I just don't have it in me to work on it tonight. Would love to see pics of how everyone displays their Boneys!


----------



## grim gravely

Apocalypse Pony said:


> Will do! It surprised me that I liked it so much. I have one of the older mansions from YC and didn't need this at all, and from seeing the pics I thought it wasn't as much my style as the older ones. But in person it has a very spooky feel to it & the orange material behind the mansion is really cool looking. More luminous than glittery, just enough to be eye catching. And I love zombies so the walker in the door just made it for me.
> 
> Anyone going to be decorating tomorrow? I'd planned to start decorating tonight, but DH & I were out late doing more Halloween shopping & I just don't have it in me to work on it tonight. Would love to see pics of how everyone displays their Boneys!


I'll be decorating tomorrow. Actually, I'm late this year as boney bunch release was always the start of the season. I will have to keep space for telebone and crazy cat lady when they are shipped since those are some big pieces.


----------



## Scottsgirl

I am feeling really bad for those of you who did not have a nice Boney day! 
I had a good attitude going in, it is what it is. The company was purchased, they make the rules. No offense, that's just me! 
I ordered online exclusives at 7 am. Left out slaying alive, last tango and steam punkin punkins. Of course I now wish I would have gotten steam punkins!!
We had a great day! For wearing a costume we received our choice of a small jar candle!! Mine=salted caramel, mmmm! For being one of the first 25 people we received a goodie bag filled with coupons and samples from the mall! My family first in line as usual, haha! Think there might have been 20 something in line by the time it opened at 9
View attachment 252228

The manager dressed as a black witch and an employee dressed as Glenda the good witch, super cute! Glenda was busy helping making sure everyone got what they wanted!! They had cupcakes, tea and candy. The store seemed to have plenty of all items to choose from, they kept bringing out more and more!
I once saw someone looking in my baskets by the register and the manger told they were mine. But at some point someone got in there as I came home with no Diva, no Telebone and no spider web cuff! Luckily I ordered Telebone online just in case and maybe I can still get the other two items.  I was allowed to use my printed coupon for 15 off 45 for the maximum of four times at my store. A big thanks to those who shared it!  Now excited to get those reward certificates from my purchases!
Went to a couple other stores and got some halloween goodies too. Had a great day!
View attachment 252231

And my answer to the question would I go to Yankee Candle for the party if Boney Bunch ended is NO. I am in love with the non boney stuff they had this year but no. Although I will always buy witches brew candles! My favorite! Sorry if this is a double post! I haven't posted this year and guess I forgot how, ha


----------



## Countess Dracula

grim gravely said:


> I'm happy they tried a new style mansion, even if it's not for me. I was getting tired of seeing that same design with minor changes. They could have done different houses like the 2009 mansion.
> Yeah, coupons make a big difference. My store was great about honoring the $20 off coupon but many stores didn't want to accept any coupons.



Yup unfortunately my store was one of them. I know they don't have to issue coupons but it was telling that there was mainly only those b1g1/b2g2 jar coupons floating around ( unless of course you had a coupon from a prior purchase or the online only coupon). It was a bit frustrating to spend the same amount as in years past and come home with much less. 

I have been shopping at Yankee Candle for well over a decade ( probably closer to 15 years ). I have always been a fan of their Halloween and autumn offerings . I also shopped their during Christmas and through out the year ( if the price was right . I have used them as favors for my wedding ( 6 1/2 years ago ) and for the bridal shower my mom and I threw my for my future sister-in-law ( now my ex sister-in-law ... I wonder if it was the candles that did it LOL ). 

I remember the first year the Boneys were released and being quite disappointed in them. My taste runs more toward the traditional ( pumpkins/jack O'Lanterns, witches, ghosts, scarecrows, etc. ). I did not start to buy them until Bonesy was released in 2011 and then only a few pieces. But I must admit I was very happy to see so many enjoying them and looking forward to their release each year. AND Yankee Candle should still feel that way but from everything I heard today at the store they do not. As many have also heard from their YC store managers and associates it appears the Boney offerings will become less and less and then phased out completely. The super nice associate at my store seemed to think they would be back next year but almost completely gone by 2017 or 2018. According to him corporate is moving away from them because they feel the concept has become tired. It is obvious they don't put the same care and quality into them that they used to and the number of Boneys definitely was less this year. I suspect if they do phase them out at some point you may see them make a brief comeback one Halloween season (probably re-issues) One of those wonderful " Back by popular demand " campaigns. And I"m sure they still won't have any good coupons available


----------



## grim gravely

Scottsgirl said:


> I am feeling really bad for those of you who did not have a nice Boney day!
> I had a good attitude going in, it is what it is. The company was purchased, they make the rules. No offense, that's just me!
> I ordered online exclusives at 7 am. Left out slaying alive and steam punkins. Of course I now wish I would have gotten steam punkins!!
> We had a great day! For wearing a costume we received our choice of a small jar candle!! Mine=salted caramel, mmmm! For being one of the first 25 people we received a goodie bag filled with coupons and samples from the mall! My family first in line as usual, haha! Think there might have been 20 something in line by the time it opened at 9
> View attachment 252228
> 
> The manager dressed as a black witch and an employee dressed as Glenda the good witch, super cute! Glenda was busy helping making sure everyone got what they wanted!! They had cupcakes, tea and candy. The store seemed to have plenty of all items to choose from, they kept bringing out more and more!
> I once saw someone looking in my baskets by the register and the manger told they were mine. But at some point someone got in there as I came home with no Diva, no Telebone and no spider web cuff! Luckily I ordered Telebone online just in case and maybe I can still get the other two items.  I was allowed to use my printed coupon for 15 off 45 for the maximum of four times at my store. A big thanks to those who shared it!  Now excited to get those reward certificates from my purchases!
> Went to a couple other stores and got some halloween goodies too. Had a great day!
> View attachment 252231
> 
> And my answer to the question would I go to Yankee Candle for the party if Boney Bunch ended is NO. I am in love with the non boney stuff they had this year but no. Although I will always buy witches brew candles! My favorite! Sorry if this is a double post! I haven't posted this year and guess I forgot how, ha


I will be going back a few times over the next few weeks and purchase more boney bunch pieces. I always end up getting more as the season continues. Whatever pieces had a bad paint job at one store might have a better paint job at another store. I also feel like without the boney bunches I wouldn't get up early to get in line at the store and wait for it to open. I would eventually check them out and see what they had to offer but nothing like the late night vigil. This was the first year I didn't wait in line. I ordered my must-have pieces and casually walked in the store later in the morning to see what else interested me. I think that will be the plan again next year.


----------



## grim gravely

Countess Dracula said:


> Yup unfortunately my store was one of them. I know they don't have to issue coupons but it was telling that there was mainly only those b1g1/b2g2 jar coupons floating around ( unless of course you had a coupon from a prior purchase or the online only coupon). It was a bit frustrating to spend the same amount as in years past and come home with much less.
> 
> I have been shopping at Yankee Candle for well over a decade ( probably closer to 15 years ). I have always been a fan of their Halloween and autumn offerings . I also shopped their during Christmas and through out the year ( if the price was right . I have used them as favors for my wedding ( 6 1/2 years ago ) and for the bridal shower my mom and I threw my for my future sister-in-law ( now my ex sister-in-law ... I wonder if it was the candles that did it LOL ).
> 
> I remember the first year the Boneys were released and being quite disappointed in them. My taste runs more toward the traditional ( pumpkins/jack O'Lanterns, witches, ghosts, scarecrows, etc. ). I did not start to buy them until Bonesy was released in 2011 and then only a few pieces. But I must admit I was very happy to see so many enjoying them and looking forward to their release each year. AND Yankee Candle should still feel that way but from everything I heard today at the store they do not. As many have also heard from their YC store managers and associates it appears the Boney offerings will become less and less and then phased out completely. The super nice associate at my store seemed to think they would be back next year but almost completely gone by 2017 or 2018. According to him corporate is moving away from them because they feel the concept has become tired. It is obvious they don't put the same care and quality into them that they used to and the number of Boneys definitely was less this year. I suspect if they do phase them out at some point you may see them make a brief comeback one Halloween season (probably re-issues) One of those wonderful " Back by popular demand " campaigns. And I"m sure they still won't have any good coupons available


I was surprised how far (or should I say, how little) $100 went this year. I didn't get as much as past years. The only mistake I think I made with my planning was purchasing the candy dish online instead of the little steampunk tealight holder. I could have easily purchased the candy dish in store and they never gave me a hard time about having to make sure the price matched what the minimum was after coupon. My online purchase was well over $35 so there was no problem adding it. At the store, once my total reached $35 they offered the pumpkin even if the total was under $35 with coupon. Last year I had to make sure my total stayed above the minimum even after coupon. I'm still pretty happy with what I purchased. I also have been shipping at Yankee since the 90's and even though their Halloween is better now, it was still fun back then.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I do not know if anyone will see this in time, but the Steam Punkin Pumpkin Tea Light Candle Holder, the Spellbound Mirror Mirror, the Sophia Trick or Treat Votive Holder and the Spellbound Haunted Gate Votive Holder are all showing Low Stock. If you missed out on these, try to grab one, before they are sold out again!

Edit: the Wicked Web Witch's Boots are In Stock, showing 100 pair available! Those of you who missed out, I hope you get one!

Edit #2: There are also less than 50 of the Steam Punkin Pumpkin Jar Holders, if you have been on the fence!

Edit #3: The Steam Punkin Boot did show as Low Stock, but is already Sold Out again. Sorry, guys. 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I ordered my doghouse warmer and the candy dish online around 3 AM when they came out, and then went to my local store around 9:00 AM. There was one other person in the store and the only thing that looked like it had been purchased was 2 candy dishes missing from one side of the display. Every other piece that I remember seeing online was there and untouched. 

I don't know if this year was a flop for them, or what? I didn't buy anything at the store, just wanted to see the pieces in person, etc. I am done with Halloween purchases and I'm glad I bought the doggie tart warmer. The dimensions say 11 inches long so I think it is a pretty good sized piece. I am kind of transitioning over to BBW candles and scent warmer plug ins, etc because not only does Yankee never have any good candles (remember Poison Apple and Toxic Tonic etc? MISS YOU) the BBW candles smell better a lot of the time. I do like YC MacIntosh, Christmas Candy and Apple/Pumpkin tho..


----------



## witchyone

I'm surprised and not at the same time that not a single Boney went to either low stock or out of stock yet. The last few years, at least one piece or more was sold out by this time already.

Did the AUG16 coupon say online only? Why wouldn't some YCs honor it?


----------



## maxthedog

weenbaby said:


> Was boo brothers a hit? Still want to buy it but $30 for a candle holder?? Ouch.


I'm the same way. .but had no intentions of buying it until I saw in person. .didn't get yet but maybe next week


----------



## NightOwl32

Sophia ToT still showing in stock if anyone wants to play that game.

Been pouring over the Halloween catalog trying to figure out what to get w/the Sophia I have on hold when I go back into YC later. I have one more coupon to use (15 off).
Noticed the steam Punkin boot up close and wow, the detail on that piece is great. Congrats to those who got it.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I loved the idea of the speakeasy theme, and Boney Joel is my favorite piece from this year's line up. At least they're getting out of the "Eye Phone" era and back to more traditionally classy eras, similar to the Victorian time. But I agree that they just didn't see it through very well. Some of the pieces were just an odd fit. And since I like my pieces to be about the same size, I would have loved to get the bartender, but I just couldn't because he was so huge!
> 
> I did buy a lot of the non-Boney Halloween this year. So I have to wonder if maybe YC Corporate is trying to steer away from the Boneys. But, if they do, then they can only blame themselves on how they've handled it, coupon issues, etc. I also wonder, if the Boneys are no longer in the mix in upcoming years, will people still flock to the stores to buy up the goods in the same numbers? Everything seemed pretty popular this year, so maybe they will. But I don't know that I would feel compelled to go to the launch day party if the hype of the Boneys was not involved. I might stroll in there eventually to check out what Halloween they had, but I wouldn't feel this same urgency to go and shop that the "Boney season" brings with it. And I'd certainly miss all the fun we have on here!
> 
> What do you guys think? Would you still go to the launch party if there were no Boneys?


I would look at everything online first then decide if I needed to go or not. I think the party will get to be less and less, seems like that has already happened. It used to be the entire store would be decorated for Halloween. Now, in my store, it's just the back counter.


----------



## jecarl2

Went to my store yesterday and spent waaay too much money. They only got 7 pairs of Witches boots and were gone after 2 hours. They had 5 employees working and they would follow you around and try and push stuff onto you. It kind of pissed me off as I knew exactly what I wanted, and this store is tiny. They didnt need 5 girls working.

I dont have any of the boneys but I did get the online exclusive dog house this year


----------



## NightOwl32

With the abundance of Boney stock still available, I'd consider the boney doghouse, or electric chair, if a 20 off coupon arrives.
I'm wishing I would have ordered the haunted gate v/h last night, now that I saw my confirmation email received at 3:10 pm! My friend ordered them, but she sd only 79 were in stock, yikes! I really hope I get them...


----------



## Madjoodie

I love waking up and reading all of the great posts this time of year. You guys are killer.  So much to comment on, here goes:

1) Party Invite: I got home yesterday to find a post card invite to the Witch's Ball in my mailbox. Better late than never?!? 

2) Coupons: That is so wrong for those who weren't able to use coupons yesterday. I just don't understand how things can be so different from store to store. That includes how much of a party this is (i.e. treats, costumes, etc.).

3) YC without Boneys: Would I still go so crazy about buying YC Halloween without the Boney Bunch? Hard to answer, since that is what got me hooked in the first place. I think for awhile I probably would still do the preview party, etc. Assuming there were real dollar off coupons to use. 

4) New mansion: Would have been in my cart, but am still not sure I like the exposed back. So I ended up with that big two-sided JOL instead. But I can't wait to see pics with the new mansion lit up - I bet it will be awesome.

5) Boney availability: I thought something Boney would at least be low stock by now. But when playing with quick order the first night, YC had much larger quantities of Boneys than any other Halloween accessory I checked. Must be a huge money maker for them (even with so many making it to clearance).

6) In Stock/Out of Stock/Low Stock/ Who Really Knows: Thanks Pumpkin for updating on things appearing back in stock. Query how many folks will end up disappointed with cancelled orders, given YC's inability to manage inventory control. Of course I'd still try ordering anyway if I missed out on something I really wanted. Good luck everyone!

7) Why Didn't I Order???: What is it about low stock or a sell out that makes me panic and wish I had bought something? It is suddenly so clear to me I should have ordered the steam punkin tea light holder. 

8) Boos Bros.: This was in my top 5, and it didn't disappoint. I was glad that I bought this in person though, as some paint jobs were a little iffy. But even the worst pieces were a million times better than the "best" limo I saw. White cats on a black limo = disaster!

9) Decorating: Can't wait to start, but that is a long process here. Given space constraints, I need to pack up lots of stuff I already have out. Then clean. Then pull up more totes than I'll admit to from the basement. Guess I know how I'll be spending Labor Day weekend.

10) I think I'm done, but how can I not make this a top ten list of random thoughts?


----------



## NightOwl32

"White cats on a black limo=disaster."
Maybe they're supposed to be gray-splotched cats? I just can't get over the driver's open mouth and stump arm reaching out of the window!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

I went to the store yesterday afternoon around 4:00 and I thought I'd share my findings.

They still had at least one of every non-online exclusive piece. There was only one Diamonds left and the paint was halfway decent (at least on the faces), 3 Boney Joels, TONS of divas, several Boos Brothers, several horribly, horribly painted limos, only a couple booze hounds amazingly, and a few of the giant tart warmers. The barkeep tart warmer is HUGE! I couldn't believe that guy. It was also kind of sad to not really see much variety as far as the BB goes.

They did have 2 foggy night tea light holders left and I caved and got it. It looks so cool in person! I then got a free fall votive candle and the AUG16 coupon with a Vanilla Bourbon candle picture on it.

There were a couple haunted houses left, a few of the raven tart warmers but no votive holders, a few of the different silhouette pieces, and witch hands. I smelled the Black Magic candle and wasn't too much of a fan- the fresh patchouli with the vanilla notes was kind of strange for me. Overall I was happy to go to see what things looked like in person, but it was generally disappointing that there wasn't as much BB there.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and i am DONE. (or dh is gonna kill me!)
After seeing the pics of the JOL goblets, I had to have them. So i ordered a pair online with a couple of other things--candle-y things. 

unless twilight silhouettes jar holder comes back, i am thru with YC for the year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

btw, do y'all wonder if there's a Xmas forum somewhere where people obsess over YC's christmas offerings like we do here?


----------



## Kriscourter

I ordered diamonds online and saw in person yesterday and wow. Usually I look at dimensions but assumed it was same size as toasting couple from 2012. Thought they would of paired well.


----------



## Spookywolf

Kriscourter said:


> I ordered diamonds online and saw in person yesterday and wow. Usually I look at dimensions but assumed it was same size as toasting couple from 2012. Thought they would of paired well.


I did the exact same thing! I just assumed they'd be similar in size and had a display idea in mind using them so I bought online during the vigil. When I saw them in the store I was like, "Uh-oh!"  And the paint was terrible on the one they had left but that might have been a fluke. Out of all the pieces I ordered online, that is the one I'm most uncertain of and may have to return.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Yeah, I said something about them being larger in scale to the store SA and they said it was possibly to make details easier to paint lol. Even looking at that limo on the YC page it looks like there was paint bleed and non-uniformity. If they can't get the sample right to sell the product, that should tell them something.

Also, add my wallet's screaming to everyone elses - went back with the younger because she missed it earlier, and of course, ended up picking up a ToT & Black Magic with the B2G2 coupon. Am going to have to ad-block the YC site & start snapping my wrist with a rubber band when I pick up the keys to run to the YC store.


----------



## Spookywolf

Today I'm saying I'm done with YC shopping, but that's probably not entirely true.  I feel pretty satisfied with everything I purchased this weekend and am excited to await my shipping boxes. I might still want one or two Boneys online that I didn't get, but don't feel pressured to pay full price for them. If they're available later in the season at discount then I might go for it. I'm also still thinking about that Foggy Nights piece, but for the price of $30 I have to have a $20 off coupon to justify getting it, or wait for it to go on sale. Their merchandise is getting so expensive and the prices go up every year...sigh.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i still say we all need to send nice emails to YC and tell them how we feel..that we want classic monsters, more fairy tales, pirates, etc...that the pieces are too big...paint is deplorable...they are too expensive.

If we don't tell them, how will they know?


----------



## Spookywolf

Ween12amEternal said:


> Yeah, I said something about them being larger in scale to the store SA and they said it was possibly to make details easier to paint lol. Even looking at that limo on the YC page it looks like there was paint bleed and non-uniformity. If they can't get the sample right to sell the product, that should tell them something.
> 
> Also, add my wallet's screaming to everyone elses - went back with the younger because she missed it earlier, and of course, ended up picking up a ToT & Black Magic with the B2G2 coupon. Am going to have to ad-block the YC site & start snapping my wrist with a rubber band when I pick up the keys to run to the YC store.


LOL! Your post made me crack up.  I suffer from the same "repeat shopping syndrome" to the YC store this time of year. It's so hard to stay out of there! I also need to pick up some Halloween fragrance candles as well, but need to let my wallet rest and sleep for a while before another exhaustive workout.


----------



## amuck amuck

wickedwillingwench said:


> btw, do y'all wonder if there's a Xmas forum somewhere where people obsess over YC's christmas offerings like we do here?


Told my husband I would miss all the chatter on this thread now the party is over, even more so when Halloween is over and there is less talk on the forum. He said to check out Xmas forums which I started to but after only a few I found them no where near as exciting as being here. Did not try to find Yankee Candle Xmas site but I will.


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> i still say we all need to send nice emails to YC and tell them how we feel..that we want classic monsters, more fairy tales, pirates, etc...that the pieces are too big...paint is deplorable...they are too expensive.
> 
> If we don't tell them, how will they know?


I sent them an email when the whole flagship fiasco was happening and never got a reply back. I've lost faith that they even read the emails, or would bother to address any concerns. I'm willing to try again though, if you guys are, but part of me thinks that Jarden has a set course on the direction they want to head in and won't deter from that regardless. I think they've decided to eliminate Boneys from the line, not thinking about the possible repercussions this might bring about down the road. I think they might eventually change their mind if they see sales flagging in a few years, but by then it might be too late if collectors have already moved on. With all the buzz and attention BB collectors have brought to their stores since the Boneys gained in popularity, I just wish they'd respect us more and cater to our needs and concerns rather than turn their backs on us. It's very frustrating to feel unappreciated and snubbed by the company that makes the merchandise you collect.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Wow, someone paid $81 for TOT Sophia on Ebay.They still had some when I was at my store, and my friend commented on how cute she was, but neither of us got her. And I'm still going to back up my decision. 

However, (not to beat a dead horse or anything) that Sophia shade . . . . For those of you that went to the flagship store, was it a hot seller? I feel aside from the Steampunk boot, this is the only non boney item I really NEED this year.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Just not feeling it this year, and that kinda bums me out. I thought for sure we would be surprised with a last minute 20 off 45 coupon, but no. Stayed up until midnight, then back up at 6:00 to check--nada. Soooo, not only did I not go to the preview party, but I didn't place any of my orders either. If a coupon shows up, maybe I will consider it, but as for yesterday, I took my kids to a theme park and dropped my boney reserve there instead. Are you listening, YC? Fail.


----------



## Kriscourter

Was the flagship store suppose to do it early! Know they did but curious and did they keep it well stocked since did so early? Also annoying when my email dings keep thinking was/is yc coupon a money one


----------



## Spookywolf

I wonder when we're going to see that next $20 off coupon surface? Now that the Boney/Halloween launch is over maybe they'll figure it's safe to release one now.


----------



## notoriousliz

I majorly regret not grabbing the witches boots. Face. Palm.


----------



## gloomycatt

notoriousliz said:


> I majorly regret not grabbing the witches boots. Face. Palm.


They're so popular, it wouldn't surprise me if they are released again next year. I played the in stock out of stock game with those last year


----------



## wickedwillingwench

notoriousliz said:


> I majorly regret not grabbing the witches boots. Face. Palm.


check your local Home Goods for cheaper witch boot candle holders.


----------



## Kriscourter

My store at 8pm last night had them. Was talking to a sales lady when someone bought. I didn't want but was like wow you actually still has them


----------



## Kitty

I sent YC an email, [email protected], stating the Boney Bunch SAMPLE pieces (with picture attachments) that we desire for next year.
If everyone does this maybe it will happen.

Here is their response.

Dear_____, 

Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest and for taking time to write to us with your suggestion. 

We are always welcoming to new suggestions and ideas. We at Yankee Candle firmly believe that the possibilities are endless in regards to all of our products and fragrances and that you, our guests, are the most valued of resources.

We will be happy to share this suggestion with our Marketing and Research team for evaluation.

Once again, thank you for taking the time to write us and feel free to contact us with any future suggestions, comments, or questions.

Sincerely,

Latoya SW
Yankee Candle Company
Customer Loyalty Team
877-803-6890


----------



## Madjoodie

Someone should hide my car keys. And phone. And computer. And tablet. I feel this need to give YC more money, esp. while I still have dollar off coupons and codes I can use. 

Still no Boneys sold out, but did I make the right gambles about which ones will line the outlet shelves for a steal later? I didn't hear much Booze Hound love here, but I think he'll be a surprise seller. Given some of yesterday's reports, maybe folks did too good of a job talking him up! Of course, the more reasonable price doesn't hurt either.  Always interesting to see how things play out. While Pet Cemetery was an easy sell out pick last year, I never thought that the fisherman guy would move so quickly.


----------



## grim gravely

I was out this morning and figured I'd stop by Yankee and pick up the Halloween catalog they forgot to give me yesterday. I knew I couldn't just walk in and walk out so I decided to be good today and skip Yankee Candle. I'll get the catalog tomorrow. Walk in and walk out...right?


----------



## Barbie K

grim gravely said:


> I was out this morning and figured I'd stop by Yankee and pick up the Halloween catalog they forgot to give me yesterday. I knew I couldn't just walk in and walk out so I decided to be good today and skip Yankee Candle. I'll get the catalog tomorrow. *Walk in and walk out...right?*


Good luck with that


----------



## grim gravely

Barbie K said:


> Good luck with that


I already know that's not going to happen.


----------



## notoriousliz

wickedwillingwench said:


> check your local Home Goods for cheaper witch boot candle holders.


Sadly my regret began last night and I went to my Homegoods to no avail.


----------



## Lucy08

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Just not feeling it this year, and that kinda bums me out. I thought for sure we would be surprised with a last minute 20 off 45 coupon, but no. Stayed up until midnight, then back up at 6:00 to check--nada. Soooo, not only did I not go to the preview party, but I didn't place any of my orders either. If a coupon shows up, maybe I will consider it, but as for yesterday, I took my kids to a theme park and dropped my boney reserve there instead. Are you listening, YC? Fail.


Standing up to applaud, good for you!!!!! I'm regretting my purchases and will be doing something returning. Should have done what you did.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Standing up to applaud, good for you!!!!! I'm regretting my purchases and will be doing something returning. Should have done what you did.


What are you regretting purchasing, Lucy? I am just so disappointed that the Boney stock in my store was so limited, and I could not find one (other than the candy dish) to take home with me. Then again, there were so few of them! When I have more funds, I will go for Crazy Cat Lady, and yes, the Limo. But, after seeing the sizes, it looks like that might be about it. I would be amenable, with a good discount, to ordering the doghouse and Diamonds, even though DAAGBF is HUGE!


----------



## NightOwl32

Did some inventory checking at yc today, through their Web system (under guise of getting boney dog house)
At 2:30 pm EST, 253 Booze hounds left (this may be the first boney sell-out, I kid u not!)
548 telebone
646 Dog Gone t/b
900+ slaying alive
Around 1000 piano guys/ last tango
1200+ ccl, dagbf, limo, boos
So...what's up with that? 
Less than 800 candy bowls, too, I think, I didn't write that one down. My local YC looked at this week's upcoming shipment - not getting halloween.
We speculated they might get leftover overstock down the road. The mgr sd last 2 TOT sold, 2 others came in to ask for it.
Decided not to get black magic candle, for now, b/c they reminded me the YC employee shop is coming up in Sept and I can get it for 60% off. I think I might like it and should go nicely in the witch's hand I picked up


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

NightOwl32 said:


> Did some inventory checking at yc today, through their Web system (under guise of getting boney dog house)
> At 2:30 pm EST, 253 Booze hounds left (this may be the first boney sell-out, I kid u not!)
> 548 telebone
> 646 Dog Gone t/b
> 900+ slaying alive
> Around 1000 piano guys/ last tango
> 1200+ ccl, dagbf, limo, boos
> So...what's up with that?
> Less than 800 candy bowls, too, I think, I didn't write that one down. My local YC looked at this week's upcoming shipment - not getting halloween.
> We speculated they might get leftover overstock down the road. The mgr sd last 2 TOT sold, 2 others came in to ask for it.
> Decided not to get black magic candle, for now, b/c they reminded me the YC employee shop is coming up in Sept and I can get it for 60% off. I think I might like it and should go nicely in the witch's hand I picked up


My assistant manager told me that they were told not to expect anymore Halloween stock. Considering how few Boneys they received in the first place, I was a little surprised. I guess YC decided to keep most of it at the warehouse, to ward off eBay scalpers. It is very difficult to sell things at a premium on the secondary market, when there is still a million of them available online, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, NightOwl, I'm glad you got the Witch's Hand, because it is now Sold Out online too!


----------



## RavenLily

Hello everyone in Boney Land! I'm new to this site, so please excuse any boo boos I will probably make posting until I become more familiar. I just wanted to thank you all for some great Yankee Candle info I've found here, so much so that I decided I would like to join. Wishing all of you a boo-tiful rest of your evening!


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32 said:


> Did some inventory checking at yc today, through their Web system (under guise of getting boney dog house)
> At 2:30 pm EST, 253 Booze hounds left (this may be the first boney sell-out, I kid u not!)
> 548 telebone
> 646 Dog Gone t/b
> 900+ slaying alive
> Around 1000 piano guys/ last tango
> 1200+ ccl, dagbf, limo, boos
> So...what's up with that?
> Less than 800 candy bowls, too, I think, I didn't write that one down. My local YC looked at this week's upcoming shipment - not getting halloween.
> We speculated they might get leftover overstock down the road. The mgr sd last 2 TOT sold, 2 others came in to ask for it.
> Decided not to get black magic candle, for now, b/c they reminded me the YC employee shop is coming up in Sept and I can get it for 60% off. I think I might like it and should go nicely in the witch's hand I picked up


Thanks for sharing the info, Nightowl!  I think Booze hound is going quicker because he's the lowest priced piece they made this year. I never thought I'd see the day when $16.99 is the lowest priced Boney, when that used to be the highest, LOL! So is the Sept shop you mentioned for employees only? I've heard about a friends and family event (not sure if that's the same thing you were talking about) but is that something I could ask my store manager to get on a list for? And is that just for candles or for anything in the store?


----------



## Spookywolf

RavenLily said:


> Hello everyone in Boney Land! I'm new to this site, so please excuse any boo boos I will probably make posting until I become more familiar. I just wanted to thank you all for some great Yankee Candle info I've found here, so much so that I decided I would like to join. Wishing all of you a boo-tiful rest of your evening!


Welcome to the HF and our BB thread, RavenLily! Hope you got some nice Boney additions to your collection yesterday!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> What are you regretting purchasing, Lucy? I am just so disappointed that the Boney stock in my store was so limited, and I could not find one (other than the candy dish) to take home with me. Then again, there were so few of them! When I have more funds, I will go for Crazy Cat Lady, and yes, the Limo. But, after seeing the sizes, it looks like that might be about it. I would be amenable, with a good discount, to ordering the doghouse and Diamonds, even though DAAGBF is HUGE!


Sad to say it but, Telebone is going back. Crossing my fingers crazy cat lady gets to me with decent paint. If not, my only boney this year is the candy bowl!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks for sharing the info, Nightowl!  I think Booze hound is going quicker because he's the lowest priced piece they made this year. I never thought I'd see the day when $16.99 is the lowest priced Boney, when that used to be the highest, LOL! So is the Sept shop you mentioned for employees only? I've heard about a friends and family event (not sure if that's the same thing you were talking about) but is that something I could ask my store manager to get on a list for? And is that just for candles or for anything in the store?


Friends and family, have your manager get you on her list. There really wasn't anything you had to do last year to prove it, no coupon or anything. I just asked when I went in. I can't remember the specifics, but it was everything. % off may have varied from accessories to candles.


----------



## Madjoodie

RavenLily said:


> Hello everyone in Boney Land! I'm new to this site, so please excuse any boo boos I will probably make posting until I become more familiar. I just wanted to thank you all for some great Yankee Candle info I've found here, so much so that I decided I would like to join. Wishing all of you a boo-tiful rest of your evening!


Welcome aboard, RavenLily. I don't know what I'd do without this site. Such great info and people here, and so many witty comments. Your artful use of boo's just cracked me up.


----------



## NightOwl32

YC mini-haul, so far, the boneys will be the stars when they get here. Also, hoping to receive those low-stock gates. The TOT is a gift for my mom, she loves cats and dogs. 
P.S. Apologies in advance if these pics turn up sideways.


----------



## RavenLily

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome to the HF and our BB thread, RavenLily! Hope you got some nice Boney additions to your collection yesterday!


Thank you so much for the kind welcome Spookywolf! Well, I didn't make it to the preview party at the store because I had already stayed up so late into the night waiting for YC's site to go live. I was afraid I'd miss out on online only specials selling out, but boy was I wrong! They're all still there and not even low stock. I just hope I don't get a message from YC telling me their inventory was incorrect and my order is canceled- that happened last year with my Pet Cemetery piece, boo! If all goes well, I should be receiving a Steam Punkin boot and Pumpkin. I also ordered quite a few Boneys- Piano Man, Boos Brothers, Crazy Cat Lady and the Dog House. After reading about people saying how disappointing the paint work is, I may be returning some of those to the store


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Friends and family, have your manager get you on her list. There really wasn't anything you had to do last year to prove it, no coupon or anything. I just asked when I went in. I can't remember the specifics, but it was everything. % off may have varied from accessories to candles.


Is that coming any time soon? Would be nice to get a chance to get some accessories at a good percentage off before Halloween!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

For those of you who wanted the Twilight Silhouette pieces that sold out, I saw them at Hallmark today. My store did not have the tealight holder, but they did have the jar holder and the votive holder, so check your local Hallmarks!


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> Friends and family, have your manager get you on her list. There really wasn't anything you had to do last year to prove it, no coupon or anything. I just asked when I went in. I can't remember the specifics, but it was everything. % off may have varied from accessories to candles.


Jar candles are usually at least 50% off (think it goes to 60% if you buy six). Accessories get a much lower discount (I want to say 25% or so). In my experience, smart use of the dollar off coupons always gets you a better deal than buying accessories at the friends and family sales.


----------



## Spookywolf

AbsyntheMinded said:


> For those of you who wanted the Twilight Silhouette pieces that sold out, I saw them at Hallmark today. My store did not have the tealight holder, but they did have the jar holder and the votive holder, so check your local Hallmarks!


Squeal!! Thanks so much Absynthe!! I need one for a friend's birthday gift and after doing all this searching, I may have to pick up one for myself as well. Big hugs!


----------



## RavenLily

Madjoodie said:


> Welcome aboard, RavenLily. I don't know what I'd do without this site. Such great info and people here, and so many witty comments. Your artful use of boo's just cracked me up.


Aww!! Thank you Madjoodie for the kind words and warm welcome! I've already read so many helpful things here and thank you all for helping Boney-headed me!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Anytime!! My Boney peeps have shared so much great info and given me soooo many laughs, I am super happy to be able to help someone else out!


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf said:


> Is that coming any time soon? Would be nice to get a chance to get some accessories at a good percentage off before Halloween!


The employees are allowed to invite a limited amt. of ppl or groups. The discounts change, but the candles seem to always be 50% off for1-5, 60% for 6 or more. I go in with others and always get the 60% off. The accesories are 30% off this time. My yc peeps always ask/verify who invited the shopper to the event bc they're only allowed a certain # of discounts. For instance, they prob wouldn't invite someone who would only get a car jar 1/2 off over someone who would spend more. They also wouldn't invite someone who turned around and exchanged the candles for full price, if they could avoid it.
You seem like such a fun, valued customer Spooky, it couldn't hurt to ask. I'd invite you if I could


----------



## Kitty

From BBL


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> Jar candles are usually at least 50% off (think it goes to 60% if you buy six). Accessories get a much lower discount (I want to say 25% or so). In my experience, smart use of the dollar off coupons always gets you a better deal than buying accessories at the friends and family sales.


I think accessories were half off, I got the owl electric tart burner last year. I am almost positive he was half off!


----------



## NightOwl32

Lucy08 said:


> I think accessories were half off, I got the owl electric tart burner last year. I am almost positive he was half off!


I got my owl t/b then, too! That was a special bc they were introducing the scented pieces and wanted to unload some t/bs. I was told 30% off this time for ant SC, T/b or other accessories.


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> I think accessories were half off, I got the owl electric tart burner last year. I am almost positive he was half off!


Yes, what NightOwl just said re the owl special thing!


----------



## NightOwl32

NightOwl32 said:


> View attachment 252331
> 
> 
> View attachment 252334
> 
> YC mini-haul, so far, the boneys will be the stars when they get here. Also, hoping to receive those low-stock gates. The TOT is a gift for my mom, she loves cats and dogs.
> P.S. Apologies in advance if these pics turn up sideways.


I should mention the candle is yc Fright Night I got at HomeGoods for 6.99 and the lighted jol is a blow mold I got from an antique junk shop for $5. Gotta offset those YC costs, somehow; )


----------



## Countess Dracula

So, did anyone who wanted it find the Sophia Jar shade? I know it was not available online or in YC stores. I see one on ebay for $87.99 ... yeah, sure, no problem, let me get out my wallet right now LOL


----------



## SalemWitch

Countess Dracula said:


> So, did anyone who wanted it find the Sophia Jar shade? I know it was not available online or in YC stores. I see one on ebay for $87.99 ... yeah, sure, no problem, let me get out my wallet right now LOL


I sure would like to have one. [emoji316]


----------



## Mourning Glory

Countess Dracula said:


> So, did anyone who wanted it find the Sophia Jar shade? I know it was not available online or in YC stores. I see one on ebay for $87.99 ... yeah, sure, no problem, let me get out my wallet right now LOL


I saw one sold for 19.99. I need to stop looking at sold listings. They depress me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Does anyone know where the shades are being sold at? I don't have the slighted clue where to find one, but that was one of my few must haves this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If anyone here finds one, and is looking to sell, or trade for something they were not able to find, please let me know. I start Jury Duty tomorrow, and Lord knows how that is going to go. I don't have time to run around like a mad woman (okay, I do that all the time anyway, LOL!  ), or start calling everywhere to find one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maverick9911

I really had high hopes for this year's collection, after last year's severe disappointment. 2010-2013 were full of amazing pieces, and it was so much fun to wait in line for the store to open during premiere weekend. I would start getting Boney Fever around May, like clockwork. Last year was pretty underwhelming and it wasn't until the clearance sale that I was able to get the only two pieces I wanted - the airplane and the football player. 

Last year I couldn't make it to the Witches Ball due to another obligation. This year, I just voluntarily stayed home. The phone booth and electric chair are intriguing, but the others? Booze Hound, possibly. I thought I would really like the limo but thanks to the sharp-eyed reports here, I know to stay away! The doghouse tart warmer looks neat, but at that price (and, from what I have read, size)? Eh. 

I passed by YC today out of curiosity and there wasn't that much left. No phone booths, no doghouses, and none of the Sophia votive holders. I have to admit, the latter seemed like a neat little filler when I mulled over making an online purchase, but I passed. Had I know it would fly off the shelves so fast, maybe I'd have picked one out of curiosity, so hopefully it comes back into stock soon after the initial craze (just like the first Bonesy piece did). The paint job on the limo looked dreadful. 

For now I will just wait on a clearance sale or maybe a better coupon before picking up the chair/phone booth/doghouse


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i saw the shades in the flagship in deerfield.


----------



## 31salem13

So I was pondering the past two years of the BB roll out. Last years, imo, they were lacking big time. Everything seemed so random and overall bleh. So as we all witnessed, there were many left over for sas and the outlets. This year Yankee says that they plan on weaning the BB out (per sales associates) bc it seems from last year people are tiring of the BB. No, not tiring of the BB line, just being jerked around and let down by quality, cost etc. So I can't help but think, seeing that as of right now there is no BB sold out which is rare for first weekend, they will instead use the lack sales as further proof on their part, instead of it being what it actually was. Everything runs its course, and should they decide to end it...I wish they would just do it in a non circus like fashion and end it on a high note.

Everything, for me, felt off this year. It was nice seeing everything early, much to Yankees dismay...heeheehee, but I didn't get nearly the buzz out of it as I normally do. Stayed up late, ordered nothing. Went to store, store was decked out, but had a very different feel...which may have been bc there was only one other person there and that has never been the case. I would have avoided it altogether, but I promised my youngest we would go. Only got two BB there and a few votive holders. Even with that little purchase, I had massive buyers remorse. I did end up buying the cat lady as a Christmas gift for my daughter, but nothing else seemed to call out to me. Oh well.....maybe next year.....If my sanity can take it!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

31salem13 said:


> So I was pondering the past two years of the BB roll out. Last years, imo, they were lacking big time. Everything seemed so random and overall bleh. So as we all witnessed, there were many left over for sas and the outlets. This year Yankee says that they plan on weaning the BB out (per sales associates) bc it seems from last year people are tiring of the BB. No, not tiring of the BB line, just being jerked around and let down by quality, cost etc. So I can't help but think, seeing that as of right now there is no BB sold out which is rare for first weekend, they will instead use the lack sales as further proof on their part, instead of it being what it actually was. Everything runs its course, and should they decide to end it...I wish they would just do it in a non circus like fashion and end it on a high note.
> 
> Everything, for me, felt off this year. It was nice seeing everything early, much to Yankees dismay...heeheehee, but I didn't get nearly the buzz out of it as I normally do. Stayed up late, ordered nothing. Went to store, store was decked out, but had a very different feel...which may have been bc there was only one other person there and that has never been the case. I would have avoided it altogether, but I promised my youngest we would go. Only got two BB there and a few votive holders. Even with that little purchase, I had massive buyers remorse. I did end up buying the cat lady as a Christmas gift for my daughter, but nothing else seemed to call out to me. Oh well.....maybe next year.....If my sanity can take it!!


I was going to post something similar but you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

wickedwillingwench said:


> i still say we all need to send nice emails to YC and tell them how we feel..that we want classic monsters, more fairy tales, pirates, etc...that the pieces are too big...paint is deplorable...they are too expensive.
> 
> If we don't tell them, how will they know?


Everything you said is true. It's as if Yankee Candle almost wants the Boney Bunch to fail.


----------



## VampKat

NightOwl32 said:


> The employees are allowed to invite a limited amt. of ppl or groups. The discounts change, but the candles seem to always be 50% off for1-5, 60% for 6 or more. I go in with others and always get the 60% off. The accesories are 30% off this time. My yc peeps always ask/verify who invited the shopper to the event bc they're only allowed a certain # of discounts. For instance, they prob wouldn't invite someone who would only get a car jar 1/2 off over someone who would spend more. They also wouldn't invite someone who turned around and exchanged the candles for full price, if they could avoid it.
> You seem like such a fun, valued customer Spooky, it couldn't hurt to ask. I'd invite you if I could


Yes, only allowed to invite a certain number of people. Some stores are really hard core about you having an invite & others are much more lax about it. So it just depends on your store. But the discounts this year are as follows:
1-5 candles= 50%
6 or more candles=60%
Anything else with a fragrance= 50%
Accessories= 30%

I wish some of you guys lived close by cuz I would totally invite you!


----------



## grim gravely

I forgot to mention something yesterday. As I was checking out the sales associate told me that Yankee isn't giving the stores early previews of upcoming merchandise anymore. She said that they are well aware of the Boney Bunch Love Facebook page but they suspect the leaks are coming from inside the company. It was also mentioned that the sales associate loves the Boney Bunch Love Facebook page but it's ruins it for everyone. I mentioned that I believe the issue is with Jarden and she was quick to defend the company...in a nice way of course. 
I agree that the biggest issue with the decline in the boney bunch line is the quality...or lack or quality the last few years. Last year was pretty bad and this year isn't much better. I'm looking forward to my online order but after hearing about the issues some people have with Telebone, I'm hoping mine doesn't have orange paint dripping over his face or any of the other issues others have mentioned. Crazy Cat Lady is one of those pieces that I think it's going to depend on how well the cats were painted. That piece can either be really bad or horrible. I took a chance anyway so we will see.
This seems to be the first year many have walked away disappointed after seeing the line in stores. Price and scale are a big issue. I wanted "diamonds are a ghouls best friend" to be on scale with the toasting couple, not a centerpiece for my table. That piece towers over other pieces. I'll still add other pieces to my collection if there is a coupon and I have extra funds. Right now I only have one boney from this year in hand and that's rare, especially for someone like me who is a huge fan of the line. Yankee knows we love the leaked prototype boneys that are floating around online. Why not give us pieces like that. Who wouldn't want the tricycle boney bunch? Those are the type of pieces people are asking for...simple and fun. Yankee is focusing more on how big they can make these and how much they can raise the price. I miss the pumpkins this year and believe that crazy cat woman would have looked better if the tealight holder was a pumpkin, especially since she is a bigger piece. If Yankee does release boney bunches next year, I hope they go back to the drawing board and look at what made the line so special. I don't think the theme was a issue this year, it's how it was presented.


----------



## frankensteinluv

Just received emails that all my YC online orders have just shipped. I will be rolling in Boney's in a couple days, I hope they all make it safely to my door.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

frankensteinluv said:


> Just received emails that all my YC online orders have just shipped. I will be rolling in Boney's in a couple days, I hope they all make it safely to my door.


Yay! I'm so glad to hear that they are starting their journey!  My orders were placed hours after most everybody's here, so I don't know when I will get that message. I hope it is soon, as everything I ordered was Low Stock at the time, except the Steam Punkin Jar Holder, which was ordered in store this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> i saw the shades in the flagship in deerfield.


Maybe I will have time in the next day or so to call around. Jury Duty starts at 8:45, and cell phones aren't even allowed in the building.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, when I get home, I will be working on getting my 2013 and 2014 BABW luminaries ready for sale on you know where. Again, if anyone here is missing them, and wants them, please let me know. I can look at the stickers for pricing information, and get back to you. I still have the boxes, although the barn's shows wear. Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Countess Dracula said:


> So, did anyone who wanted it find the Sophia Jar shade? I know it was not available online or in YC stores. I see one on ebay for $87.99 ... yeah, sure, no problem, let me get out my wallet right now LOL


 I saw the Sophia jar shade at Hallmark too...


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Does anyone know where the shades are being sold at? I don't have the slighted clue where to find one, but that was one of my few must haves this year.


I'm wondering about Bed Bath and Beyond, they always have YC out at holidays.


----------



## Kriscourter

Email at 6am. My orders have shipping label created.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, yeah...i wanna check Hallmark...


----------



## frankensteinluv

Have any of you seen this? 

http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/HallGlas/HallG01.htm


----------



## amuck amuck

frankensteinluv said:


> Have any of you seen this?
> 
> http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/HallGlas/HallG01.htm


I love looking at this site but the prices seem high to me. I have purchased a couple of times but the shipping was high.


----------



## frankensteinluv

amuck amuck said:


> I love looking at this site but the prices seem high to me. I have purchased a couple of times but the shipping was high.


I agree. This is a 'window' shopping site only. They have lovely items, but too rich for my blood.


----------



## notoriousliz

Got shipping confirmation for my Boneys first thing this morning! Yay!!


----------



## RavenLily

notoriousliz said:


> Got shipping confirmation for my Boneys first thing this morning! Yay!!


Double YAY!! I got mine too!! Now, if only I can be a good ghoul and not order anything else or Hubby might send me to the real Boney yard lol.


----------



## RavenLily

frankensteinluv said:


> Just received emails that all my YC online orders have just shipped. I will be rolling in Boney's in a couple days, I hope they all make it safely to my door.


Me too Frankensteinluv!! I'm so excited and can't wait to see them in person!! I didn't make it to the Witches Ball because I stayed up til 2 a.m. waiting to order online exclusives that I was afraid would sell out. Turns out I should have gone to bed based on the inventory left lol.


----------



## grim gravely

My boney bunches were shipped too! 
Usually my packages from Yankee arrive the next day or two days. Can't wait to see what the exclusive cat lady looks like in person.


----------



## frankensteinluv

RavenLily said:


> Me too Frankensteinluv!! I'm so excited and can't wait to see them in person!! I didn't make it to the Witches Ball because I stayed up til 2 a.m. waiting to order online exclusives that I was afraid would sell out. Turns out I should have gone to bed based on the inventory left lol.


Yes, I think next year I will not get up at midnight for sure. I don't think a single Boney is sold out yet, which is good in case the mail man breaks all of mine.


----------



## grim gravely

I think the lack of a good coupon also kept people away from buying. If you look at what sold out online, it was the lower priced pieces. I would have purchased more online if they gave us a $20 off coupon but the $15 off coupon only saved me less than $10 when you figure in the shipping and tax.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You guys that are getting shipment confirmations already are so lucky! I have four orders outstanding, and no tracking numbers yet. No cancellations either, so that's good.


----------



## Nstope

I am confused. Got an email from Yankee saying my Steam Punkin Jar Holder is cancelled because I placed it before the Halloween stuff was fully online. The only explanation was The way the orders came in, mine was already sold out, even through they remained online most of the day! If anyone who ordered two, and they both arrived OK, instead of returning one if you would be willing to sell one to me, that would be AWESOME! This was my must have piece this year and I am so baffled that even ordering before it was all online, I would still not be able to get the piece.


----------



## Nstope

I haven't even received a shipping confirmation at all yet for any of my orders. This is crazy!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Nstope said:


> I am confused. Got an email from Yankee saying my Steam Punkin Jar Holder is cancelled because I placed it before the Halloween stuff was fully online. The only explanation was The way the orders came in, my was already sold out, even through they remained online most of the day! If anyone that ordered two, and they both arrived OK, instead of returning one of you would be willing to sell one to me that was be AWESOME! This was my must have piece this year and I am so baffled that even ordering before it was all online, I would still not be able to get the piece.


I'm so sorry to hear that. If I were you, I would email customer service asking why if you were one of the first to order, then why wouldn't orders be filled in the order they were received. Also, the flagship stores, stocked these. It might be a slim chance but you could give them a call and see if one is left and have them ship it.


----------



## notoriousliz

Nstope said:


> I am confused. Got an email from Yankee saying my Steam Punkin Jar Holder is cancelled because I placed it before the Halloween stuff was fully online. The only explanation was The way the orders came in, mine was already sold out, even through they remained online most of the day! If anyone who ordered two, and they both arrived OK, instead of returning one if you would be willing to sell one to me, that would be AWESOME! This was my must have piece this year and I am so baffled that even ordering before it was all online, I would still not be able to get the piece.


That's insane! So because they oversold they're looking to punish you, one of the first to order it, because.....you what? "Broke the rules"? Silliness. So sorry that happened. Definitely contact CS.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Does anyone remember what page the bbw Halloween mini holders was on?


----------



## Barbie K

Nstope said:


> I am confused. Got an email from Yankee saying my Steam Punkin Jar Holder is cancelled because I placed it before the Halloween stuff was fully online. The only explanation was The way the orders came in, mine was already sold out, even through they remained online most of the day! If anyone who ordered two, and they both arrived OK, instead of returning one if you would be willing to sell one to me, that would be AWESOME! This was my must have piece this year and I am so baffled that even ordering before it was all online, I would still not be able to get the piece.


Well that makes no sense. Yes you were first to order but we sold out, sorry? Not acceptable! It's easy to send those e-mails and not have to deal with customers. I would call if I were you and if that fails, do what Mourning Glory suggested and call the flagship stores. If they have any left they can ship it to you. Be prepared to pay more than the $5 shipping though. The shipping price with them is based on the total amount spent. Good luck! Let us know what they tell you.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Nstope said:


> I am confused. Got an email from Yankee saying my Steam Punkin Jar Holder is cancelled because I placed it before the Halloween stuff was fully online. The only explanation was The way the orders came in, mine was already sold out, even through they remained online most of the day! If anyone who ordered two, and they both arrived OK, instead of returning one if you would be willing to sell one to me, that would be AWESOME! This was my must have piece this year and I am so baffled that even ordering before it was all online, I would still not be able to get the piece.


this would be enough to get me to email them and tell them that I will NEVER purchase another YC product again. EVER.


----------



## Kitty

BoneyBunchLove,
Here is the website of BBW mini candles & holders.
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=mini&origkw=mini&sr=1
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/sea...andle holders&origkw=mini+candle+holders&sr=1


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Kitty said:


> BoneyBunchLove,
> Here is the website of BBW mini candles & holders.
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=mini&origkw=mini&sr=1
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/sea...andle holders&origkw=mini+candle+holders&sr=1


Thank you so much! Someone on here I think Pumpkinmuffin posted pics of a ghost and cat holder. They aren't on the site and can't remember the page on here.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Anyone who missed out on the Spellbound Haunted Gate Votive Holder, YC is showing 34 in stock!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Sean M. says that they are not expecting any additional stock of Halloween items this year. 

He also says that they will be getting more of the Twilight Silhouettes, but just the multi tea light and votive holder, not the jar holder.  He could not give me a time frame for this, but says in the next month or so.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Sean M. says that they are not expecting any additional stock of Halloween items this year.
> 
> He also says that they will be getting more of the Twilight Silhouettes, but just the multi tea light and votive holder, not the jar holder.  He could not give me a time frame for this, but says in the next month or so.


PM can you please repost the pics of he ghost and cat mini holder from BBW? I can't find them on here.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I did also ask about fall accessories, and was told there would probably be some in October. When I asked about Christmas, he mentioned that Christmas comes out at pretty much the same time. 

Why are people complaining about Halloween items launching in early August, when it is okay to roll out Christmas items in October???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> PM can you please repost the pics of he ghost and cat mini holder from BBW? I can't find them on here.


Let me see if I can find them again. I didn't save them.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh wait! Yes I did!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Speaking of BABW, I spoke to my manager there today. September 9th is the big day!


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Boneybunchlove said:


> Thank you so much! Someone on here I think Pumpkinmuffin posted pics of a ghost and cat holder. They aren't on the site and can't remember the page on here.


Boneybunchlove, if you don't mind waiting an hour or so, I believe I have the page # saved on my computer at home & can't get to it from my smartphone. I thought they were really cute too!


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Ah, NVM! Pumpkin Muffin found them.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Yikes....I knew it was bad but not this bad! I inventoried all my Boneys today. 58 pieces from '09-'15, including ornaments, jar toppers, sitters, candy dishes and clinger. I didn't start collecting til the preview party in '11 so the '09 and '10 pieces are Ebay and thrift store (yep, two were found in thrift). Thought it would be fun to make a top 10 favorites list of what I have....much harder than I thought!

In no particular order:
1. Hoot Gravely '10
2. Headless Pirate '09
3. Headless Horseman '10
4. Horse Drawn Funeral Hearse '12
5. Bride/Groom with Cake '10
6. Dancing Bride/Groom '09
7. Mansion Jar Holder '10
8. Hear/See/Speak No Evil Jar Holder '11
9. Rest In Pieces '11
10. Surf Wagon '13

Honorable mention to the the ornaments and shelf sitters!!! And Telebone...by far my favorite from this year!!!!

I will say going through all of them is a sad reminder of just how much the Boney Bunch has changed


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Speaking of BABW, I spoke to my manager there today. September 9th is the big day!



Yay!!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Apocalypse Pony said:


> Boneybunchlove, if you don't mind waiting an hour or so, I believe I have the page # saved on my computer at home & can't get to it from my smartphone. I thought they were really cute too!


Thank you so much! PM posted them again&#55357;&#56842; They are a definite must have!


----------



## notoriousliz

Boneybunchlove said:


> Yay!!!! Thanks so much!


It might do you good to call your store and see if they might have put them out early. I snatched up all three of them on Saturday at my B&BW


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Sean M. says that they are not expecting any additional stock of Halloween items this year.
> 
> He also says that they will be getting more of the Twilight Silhouettes, but just the multi tea light and votive holder, not the jar holder.  He could not give me a time frame for this, but says in the next month or so.


I guess this also means no restock on Sophia the trick or treat cat. My friend saw mine today and shouted "I love that". She started to reach for it with her grubby hands like I had silently told her she could have it.  I stopped her by telling her it was the last one at my store and it's sold out online but she should check her store because they might still have one available. She gave me the stank eye and walked away. 
Last year she saw my skeleton clinger and "had to have it". Since I had a second one I told her it was fine to take it. She threw it in her purse and left. A week later I asked her where she decided to display it. She said "that thing??? I forgot you gave it to me and found it in my purse broken so I threw it away"


----------



## grim gravely

notoriousliz said:


> It might do you good to call your store and see if they might have put them out early. I snatched up all three of them on Saturday at my B&BW


Also, there is a $10 of $30 that I think expired yesterday but there is still a 3 day grace period. You can grab all three, add a Halloween pocketbac and save $10.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Has anyone had any luck finding a Sophia jar shade? I can't get ahold of anyone at the flagship stores, and can't find one locally. I have never had so much trouble finding an item in all of my life!


----------



## CandyCornWitch

SkippyBones95 said:


> Yikes....I knew it was bad but not this bad! I inventoried all my Boneys today. 58 pieces from '09-'15, including ornaments, jar toppers, sitters, candy dishes and clinger. I didn't start collecting til the preview party in '11 so the '09 and '10 pieces are Ebay and thrift store (yep, two were found in thrift). Thought it would be fun to make a top 10 favorites list of what I have....much harder than I thought!
> 
> In no particular order:
> 1. Hoot Gravely '10
> 2. Headless Pirate '09
> 3. Headless Horseman '10
> 4. Horse Drawn Funeral Hearse '12
> 5. Bride/Groom with Cake '10
> 6. Dancing Bride/Groom '09
> 7. Mansion Jar Holder '10
> 8. Hear/See/Speak No Evil Jar Holder '11
> 9. Rest In Pieces '11
> 10. Surf Wagon '13
> 
> Honorable mention to the the ornaments and shelf sitters!!! And Telebone...by far my favorite from this year!!!!
> 
> I will say going through all of them is a sad reminder of just how much the Boney Bunch has changed


Haha I agree! The headless horseman and Hoot Gravely are my favorites and I personally find them so much cooler than many of the newer ones. The headless horseman just makes me think of why YC can't get their stuff together to put out more classic Halloween Boneys.  

So excited for BBW Halloween too! I think I'm more excited for that haunted house to get here than for my two Boneys.


----------



## grim gravely

For those that got email confirmation today, am I the only one clicking on the tracking number every hour to see if any information has been loaded to the website yet?


----------



## Nstope

I sent a strongly worded email to Yankee, and I will let everyone know what they say. This is ridiculous, How can they not go in order with their orders? All my other orders still say in warehouse, and have not been shipped.


----------



## Nstope

Sold out of the Jar Holders company wide, as well.


----------



## grim gravely

I just clicked on the tracking number for my shipment and finally something updated. It has an estimated delivery day of 9-5-15 Saturday!!! 
I guess they used snail mail this time because the package is only one state away.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding a Sophia jar shade? I can't get ahold of anyone at the flagship stores, and can't find one locally. I have never had so much trouble finding an item in all of my life!



I'm right there with you. Have not been able to locate it either. Very frustrating. I was really looking forward to this one and I came up empty


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> I just clicked on the tracking number for my shipment and finally something updated. It has an estimated delivery day of 9-5-15 Saturday!!!
> I guess they used snail mail this time because the package is only one state away.


Usually when I order from YC, the package comes 1-2 days before estimated delivery. Which would be awesome because I have Thursday off. It will be like Christmas on my porch!


----------



## Countess Dracula

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Anyone who missed out on the Spellbound Haunted Gate Votive Holder, YC is showing 34 in stock!


Finally got mine. I was checking off and on all day hoping it would show up again  If you want one, run now ... looks like it is now down to 13 in stock.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

grim gravely said:


> Also, there is a $10 of $30 that I think expired yesterday but there is still a 3 day grace period. You can grab all three, add a Halloween pocketbac and save $10.


Thanks! Just called said not till 9th. Boo


----------



## Boneybunchlove

grim gravely said:


> I just clicked on the tracking number for my shipment and finally something updated. It has an estimated delivery day of 9-5-15 Saturday!!!
> I guess they used snail mail this time because the package is only one state away.


I'm in the same state about an hour from the warehouse and mine aren't coming till Thursday!


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> Usually when I order from YC, the package comes 1-2 days before estimated delivery. Which would be awesome because I have Thursday off. It will be like Christmas on my porch!


Yeah, I'm hoping to be surprised in the next few days. Sometimes my package arrives the very next day and once in awhile they wait the full five days before delivery.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I guess only those of you who ordered early in the am got yours shipped quickly. Zero. Zip. Zilch. Nada here. They must be filling thousands of orders!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding a Sophia jar shade? I can't get ahold of anyone at the flagship stores, and can't find one locally. I have never had so much trouble finding an item in all of my life!


I saw a few of them at Hallmark yesterday


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Countess Dracula said:


> I'm right there with you. Have not been able to locate it either. Very frustrating. I was really looking forward to this one and I came up empty


Run, run, run to your local Hallmark! I saw a couple there yesterday!


----------



## Mourning Glory

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Run, run, run to your local Hallmark! I saw a couple there yesterday!


Mine doesn't have them.  I wish I would have checked the Hallmark at the mall I was at for boney day.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

AbsyntheMinded said:


> I saw a few of them at Hallmark yesterday


Hi there! None of my Hallmarks ever carried anything like them? I walked in one today. Nothing. Called another. Didn't know what I was taking about. Is there something you are looking for, that we could trade for? Or buy it from you outright (with a finder's fee, of course)? I'm desperate!


----------



## Mae

frankensteinluv said:


> Have any of you seen this?
> 
> http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/HallGlas/HallG01.htm


I bought some Halloween ornaments from them last year after finding two of them at the Netherworld Haunted House in Atlanta. I just HAD to finish the collection.


----------



## Countess Dracula

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Run, run, run to your local Hallmark! I saw a couple there yesterday!


I did ... three of them. They had no idea what I was talking about but did go look in the back for me. I'll keep looking. My hubby even went to a Hallmark yesterday and checked for me


----------



## Mae

I got my shipment confirmation this morning as well. Estimated arrival is Thursday. I'll be on pins and needles until then.


----------



## Lucy08

Got my shipping confirmation this morning as well. It says delivery tomorrow! Crossing my fingers!!!!!


----------



## notoriousliz

Gosh you east coasters are lucky! My estimated delivery date is....wait for it...September 10th


----------



## Madjoodie

I have to think mine was one of the first orders in Saturday morning, but I'll be waiting until Thursday for arrivals. Am very nervous this year. So does everyone's order come out of Ohio? I guess I always envisioned their inventory closer to the flagships. 

I'm sort of happy there are no Boney sell outs, so there is replacement inventory available. Not that this helps for all of my non-Boney purchases.


----------



## grim gravely

I'm wondering why those that live further away are getting a estimated delivery date of Thursday when mine is Saturday. No biggie!!! Hopefully they will surprise me as my package already left the first location.


----------



## NightOwl32

All this waiting for shipment confirmation is making nervous. Vigil bonies confirmed and shipped, arrival Thurs. Haunted gate votive holders ordered sat afternoon, confirmed w/standard after-purchase e-mail, then nothing today. No cancellation, no shipping label and they were back in stock momentarily earlier? I didn't need to re-buy them because I already HAD my order in, right guys? Right...hehe, not nervous at all.  I'm hoping to get my bbw house tomorrow, ordered last thurs.
I think I'm about done, in fact I need to return a lantern I'm unimpressed w/to HomeGoods but might wait till after Halloween bc I'm afraid I might buy more. Hope everyone gets their orders safe and sound soon!


----------



## NightOwl32

Okaay, I may still be looking for a garland, all-black wreath and a spooky doormat...then really done


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hi there! None of my Hallmarks ever carried anything like them? I walked in one today. Nothing. Called another. Didn't know what I was taking about. Is there something you are looking for, that we could trade for? Or buy it from you outright (with a finder's fee, of course)? I'm desperate!


Lemme see what I can do--I will check back tomorrow


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Countess Dracula said:


> I did ... three of them. They had no idea what I was talking about but did go look in the back for me. I'll keep looking. My hubby even went to a Hallmark yesterday and checked for me


If you would like, I could check for one for you too


----------



## Nstope

Received an email back from Yankee, with the normal excuse about the website not being updated properly, and by the time my order reached the warehouse, it was out of stock. I will be calling and asking for a supervisor tomorrow. This is unacceptable.


----------



## Nstope

I am excited for everyone to start receiving their Boney's, and start posting pictures of displays!


----------



## Barbie K

grim gravely said:


> Last year she saw my skeleton clinger and "had to have it". Since I had a second one I told her it was fine to take it. She threw it in her purse and left. A week later I asked her where she decided to display it. She said "that thing??? I forgot you gave it to me and found it in my purse broken so I threw it away"


I imagine you two are no longer friends? lol
j/k


----------



## VampKat

I wonder if the Sophie jar shades are available at only certain hallmarks... Like the Indy ones vs the corporate ones or something. I know the Indy one near me has a whole bunch more stuff than the corporate one at the mall. Do you know which one yours is?


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. I also got shipping confirmations for the two orders placed during the vigil - supposed to arrive Thursday. I'm still pending the one my store manager placed for me at the store during the launch party, but will probably be a day or two behind the others. I'm with MJ on this one, I'm glad in a way that the BB's haven't sold out yet. If I run into any problems with mine, at least there won't be problems getting replacements. Can't wait for this weekend and to see everyones pics of their packages. Feels like another Christmas is coming!


----------



## Mourning Glory

VampKat said:


> I wonder if the Sophie jar shades are available at only certain hallmarks... Like the Indy ones vs the corporate ones or something. I know the Indy one near me has a whole bunch more stuff than the corporate one at the mall. Do you know which one yours is?


I asked my Hallmark today which is in a mall. The manager said it depends on the person in charge of buying. I have also noticed indie stores have more. I also collect kitchen fairies which are no longer carried at the mall but at a indie store i visit once a year. Tomorrow I will being calling several stores and perhaps taking a road trip.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm looking for small Halloween lights - preferably in purple, but orange would do. Only need a few small strands. With everyone out and about shopping, has anyone seen any good deals on lights at any of the stores? And I'm also needing some battery operated tealights for a cheapie deal if you've noticed a bargain anywhere. Thanks in advance for any shopping tips!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I'm looking for small Halloween lights - preferably in purple, but orange would do. Only need a few small strands. With everyone out and about shopping, has anyone seen any good deals on lights at any of the stores? And I'm also needing some battery operated tealights for a cheapie deal if you've noticed a bargain anywhere. Thanks in advance for any shopping tips!


I always had luck with the battery operated tealights from Dollar Tree. I know many people are picky about the glow and the color of the flame. For me, they are cheap, flicker & and do the trick.


----------



## grim gravely

I have no idea why this double posted.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Madjoodie said:


> I have to think mine was one of the first orders in Saturday morning, but I'll be waiting until Thursday for arrivals. Am very nervous this year. So does everyone's order come out of Ohio? I guess I always envisioned their inventory closer to the flagships.
> 
> I'm sort of happy there are no Boney sell outs, so there is replacement inventory available. Not that this helps for all of my non-Boney purchases.


I placed an order very early Saturday morning, pretty much right after the numbers went live. I just got my shipping notice today and it should be here by ... Saturday Sept 5th !!! LOL And it is only two states away.  I expect it a day or two earlier thought as that has happened in the past with YC orders.


----------



## Countess Dracula

AbsyntheMinded said:


> If you would like, I could check for one for you too


I hate to put people out but that is very sweet of you, thank you


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Soooooooooo we ended up going to Williamsburg for the BB premiere and the majority of everything sold out within 15 mins of the store opening. 
By the time we left the only things left in stock were Staying Alive (I didn't see anyone purchase it), a few deadly divas, 2 boney joels, and cat limos. Telebone went crazy fast! We also saw quiet a few people buy multiples of dog gone and we suspect they may have been resellers. Overall it was a great experience even though the lack of coupon sucked boney balls. I spent $63 for Telebone, Dog Gone, and the candy dish. OUCH


----------



## VampKat

Mourning Glory said:


> I asked my Hallmark today which is in a mall. The manager said it depends on the person in charge of buying. I have also noticed indie stores have more. I also collect kitchen fairies which are no longer carried at the mall but at a indie store i visit once a year. Tomorrow I will being calling several stores and perhaps taking a road trip.


An easy way to tell if it's indy or not is to ask if it's an Amy's Hallmark. Amy is code for corporately owned with Hallmarks. Since it seems that other Hallmarks have had no idea what everyone has been asking for, it makes me think that they may only be at indy stores. I will have to check both mine to see. Now I am curious! And I didn't even want the shade! Lol.


----------



## Mourning Glory

VampKat said:


> An easy way to tell if it's indy or not is to ask if it's an Amy's Hallmark. Amy is code for corporately owned with Hallmarks. Since it seems that other Hallmarks have had no idea what everyone has been asking for, it makes me think that they may only be at indy stores. I will have to check both mine to see. Now I am curious! And I didn't even want the shade! Lol.


Thanks, I've been obsessing about that shade since I first saw it. That and the Steampunk boot were my only non-Boney must haves.


----------



## gloomycatt

I only bought 1 boney this year... *checks for a pulse* this year was crazy. Between paint and sizing inconsistencies I just didn't like much  really disappointed with them. But.....
I can't wait to get my little steampunkin!! :-D and my witch boots


----------



## NightOwl32

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Sean M. says that they are not expecting any additional stock of Halloween items this year.
> 
> He also says that they will be getting more of the Twilight Silhouettes, but just the multi tea light and votive holder, not the jar holder.  He could not give me a time frame for this, but says in the next month or so.


I wondered about that. Noticed the jar and votive holder are featured in the halloween catalog w/item numbers, but the tealight holder can only be seen in a background pic.
Hoping good ol' Sean M is right.


----------



## Countess Dracula

VampKat said:


> An easy way to tell if it's indy or not is to ask if it's an Amy's Hallmark. Amy is code for corporately owned with Hallmarks. Since it seems that other Hallmarks have had no idea what everyone has been asking for, it makes me think that they may only be at indy stores. I will have to check both mine to see. Now I am curious! And I didn't even want the shade! Lol.


Unfortunately all three of the Hallmarks I checked are indy stores and sadly they still had no idea what I was talking about  I have a few more to try ... the hunt for the elusive Sophia continues


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Lemme see what I can do--I will check back tomorrow


Thank you SO MUCH!  I am a very resourceful person, but I appear to be up against a brick wall on this one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The Foggy Nights holder is now showing Low Stock, in case you were still thinking about it! Only 16 candy dishes left too!


----------



## Kriscourter

I'll give a few of hallmarks by me a call if you want. Sophia jar shade? Or pretty much that and tot Sophie want me to keep eye out for.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> I'll give a few of hallmarks by me a call if you want. Sophia jar shade? Or pretty much that and tot Sophie want me to keep eye out for.


I believe Mourning Glory and I are both looking for the shade. I ordered the TOT piece, but none of my orders have shipped yet.  It is highly possible others here are looking for these. Thanks so much!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The Foggy Nights holder is now showing Low Stock, in case you were still thinking about it! Only 16 candy dishes left too!


Boney candy dish is now sold out online. Makes so much sense given the price, yet somehow I wouldn't have guessed that would sell out first! Perhaps because my store had tons of these on Saturday. If anyone missed it online, I'd definitely check with a store near you.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I just received one shipment confirmation from YC, but it was from an in store purchase, which was placed hours after my first two online orders?  Doesn't YC fill their orders in order???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

There are now 73 more Haunted Gate Votive Holders in stock, if you still missed out on it. YC is confusing me this morning, BIG TIME.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I just received one shipment confirmation from YC, but it was from an in store purchase, which was placed hours after my first two online orders?  Doesn't YC fill their orders in order???


This is why I'm afraid to purchase anything from the website right now. It seems like they haven't yet filled many of the orders from Saturday and the are playing the in stock/out of stock game again. Who knows if a order will be processed at this point. Luckily I have two stores in town that may possibly have some Halloween still but the lack of a coupon is making it difficult for me to buy anything there right now.


----------



## maxthedog

I don't see the haunted gate votive holder


----------



## Mourning Glory

maxthedog said:


> I don't see the haunted gate votive holder


It sold out again this morning. They must have taken it off the site.


----------



## grim gravely

Looks like they are going to take things off the website when they sell out for good. Does that mean the items showing sold out might get a little restock?


----------



## Mourning Glory

I called four Hallmarks this morning asling about that stinking shade. No luck. I did have one girl say she had it but then added it doesn't have the black cat, it's a fall design. Ugh!


----------



## Herbal Star

Ordered the gate on Saturday, got an email from YC today, it has not shipped due to being out of stock. Then see it is listed on website again today.. Makes no sense.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Herbal Star said:


> Ordered the gate on Saturday, got an email from YC today, it has not shipped due to being out of stock. Then see it is listed on website again today.. Makes no sense.


I understand. I decided to contact YC, when none of my orders had shipped yet. Of the three, the two placed Saturday are on backorder, and the one I placed Sunday is scheduled to be shipped soon. 

The thing is, is that all of the items in the other two orders came back in stock, and it looks like mine will be cancelled. That is so, so messed up.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

So, this year, I am basically missing out on almost every accessory I wanted, because it either wasn't offered on the YC site (the Sophia shade), or they oversold. What a bunch of bleeping idiots.


----------



## Kriscourter

Nooooooo I love hoot. He is the only one I'm going to purchase on eBay when good price. I went through an eBay spree last two years before boney went on sale to fill me need. Now I'm on a mission to buy what I really want.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> I was thinking that the midnight vigil wasn't really necessary (although fun) because there seemed to be plenty of stock later in the day, but apparently there wasn't actually stock! Sorry you're having to deal with this.


Thanks, Boo-urns. I ordered everything early enough, or so I thought. Here you go:

1:20:39 PM : Customer _____: It does not make any sense to me, how items can come back into stock, the day after I place two orders, and then be told they are not available.

1:20:56 PM : AgentDenise H.: We are trying our best to have the items available for the orders that have the back ordered items.

1:21:15 PM : AgentDenise H.: Unfortunately, we will not know if they can be filled for another day or two.

1:22:24 PM : AgentDenise H.: There was a delay in some orders hitting our warehouse, those order became backorderd. When we canceled the backorders, it changed the amount in stock to an incorrect amount.

So, for those of you experiencing delays and/or cancellations, this is why.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I requested a supervisor on chat, btw. The regular chat girl, if you can believe this, ShawnA M., was clueless. The supervisor is going to send an e-mail to the warehouse, to see if at least part of these two orders can be filled, smh.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I have to laugh. Last year it was boxes and boxes of damaged or poor quality Boneys. This year, it look like I might get 1/2 of the items I ordered, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, everyone. I FINALLY got a hold of someone in Williamsburg. They are out of pretty much every accessory you can think of EXCEPT:

Steam Punkin Votive Holder

Spellbound Haunted Gate Votive Holder

They also now have the Crazy Cat Lady in store, LOL. 

It isn't the news I was hoping for, but for those of you who missed out on these two items, they have them as of now.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin, are these non boney bunch items that are being delayed in your orders?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Pumpkin, are these non boney bunch items that are being delayed in your orders?


Yes. All of them.


----------



## grim gravely

All this talk about the Sophia jar shade got me wondering. So, I decided to call all the Hallmark stores in my area. I have no use for the shade myself but I wanted to see exactly how hard it was to get. I learned a few things about the people who work at Hallmark too. lol They are too busy to even care about what customers are calling about. They are completely clueless about what Yankee Candle products are in store and actually told me to visit the Yankee Candle store instead. One employee got an attitude with me when I asked her to please go check and see if they had it in store. So...what did I find out? Every Hallmark store within 20 miles of me do not carry the Sophia cat shade or the witches boots.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Yes. All of them.


Let me see if I understand Yankee Candles plan this year. They delay the launch and wanted to take the focus off boney bunches and introduce other items. However, they limited the stock on the website that they can't even fill orders for these items they wanted to focus on this year. They also added quantity to the website that really was not in the warehouse. Now they are cancelling orders and holding everyone's money, giving them the back-order story. Yankee needs to get it together if they expect us to come back next year.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Hello Yankee!! Here's hoping they are decent and not broke! Can't open till tonight. I should be happy they came after reading all the problems everyone is having. 

Pumpkin- so sorry they have completely screwed up your fun this year! I hope they get it right for you.

Don't know why two pics loaded..sorry least one is turned right lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Let me see if I understand Yankee Candles plan this year. They delay the launch and wanted to take the focus off boney bunches and introduce other items. However, they limited the stock on the website that they can't even fill orders for these items they wanted to focus on this year. They also added quantity to the website that really was not in the warehouse. Now they are cancelling orders and holding everyone's money, giving them the back-order story. Yankee needs to get it together if they expect us to come back next year.


I can't remember it ever being this bad ordering from them. Unbelievable.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> View attachment 252713
> 
> 
> Hello Yankee!! Here's hoping they are decent and not broke! Can't open till tonight. I should be happy they came after reading all the problems everyone is having.
> 
> Pumpkin- so sorry they have completely screwed up your fun this year! I hope they get it right for you.


I'm genuinely happy for you.  Hell, they screwed up my fun last year too. That's why I haven't ordered much from them this year. Probably less next year, after this.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I believe Mourning Glory and I are both looking for the shade. I ordered the TOT piece, but none of my orders have shipped yet.  It is highly possible others here are looking for these. Thanks so much!



Yup I'm looking for it too. It has become very elusive


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunchlove said:


> Hello Yankee!! Here's hoping they are decent and not broke! Can't open till tonight. I should be happy they came after reading all the problems everyone is having.
> 
> Pumpkin- so sorry they have completely screwed up your fun this year! I hope they get it right for you.
> 
> Don't know why two pics loaded..sorry least one is turned right lol


Can't wait to see pictures of your haul.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So, this year, I am basically missing out on almost every accessory I wanted, because it either wasn't offered on the YC site (the Sophia shade), or they oversold. What a bunch of bleeping idiots.


That is so wrong. I made two orders on Saturday, one around 2am and one at 10pm. Both have shipped, finally. But I ordered the Gate Votive holder yesterday and now I"m wondering if I will ever see it . 

I was willing to give YC a little break on the Boney Bunch quality issues through the years and how they handled this roll out initially but I think cancelling orders like this is just wrong. The other nonsense I hate they play is the in stock/out of stock game.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks, Boo-urns. I ordered everything early enough, or so I thought. Here you go:
> 
> 1:20:39 PM : Customer _____: It does not make any sense to me, how items can come back into stock, the day after I place two orders, and then be told they are not available.
> 
> 1:20:56 PM : AgentDenise H.: We are trying our best to have the items available for the orders that have the back ordered items.
> 
> 1:21:15 PM : AgentDenise H.: Unfortunately, we will not know if they can be filled for another day or two.
> 
> 1:22:24 PM : AgentDenise H.: There was a delay in some orders hitting our warehouse, those order became backorderd. When we canceled the backorders, it changed the amount in stock to an incorrect amount.
> 
> So, for those of you experiencing delays and/or cancellations, this is why.


That is awesome < oozing sarcasm >


----------



## grim gravely

I called a few Hallmark stores that's aren't near me but reasonable driving distance. None of them have the Sophia jar shade in stock. One store had no clue what I was talking about. She suggested maybe trying Walmart if I need a shade for my lamp.  Another store said they had it in stock and when I asked her to discribe what it looked like she said it was metal, has a black cat wrapped around it and held a tea light.  These people work there and don't even know what a Yankee Candle shade for the jar candles is. Sorry, I won't be any help with your search.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

To say that I am *bleep* off is an understatement right now. Maybe I would have had a better chance of finding them at a flagship store, or at least cheaper on eBay. Thank God my Halloween decorations didn't hinge on theirs. I know if a piece means enough to me, it will become available eventually somewhere else. But, for a company's stock count to be off by noon the day of their launch? Beyond pathetic.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, I'm off to the post office, then 45 minutes into town. I'm going to see my YC assistant manager, who is holding a couple of items for me. I can't wait to tell her of this debacle. I hear there are the three original Booze Hounds still on the shelf. I think I'm going to grab one, since YC could drive a saint to drink, with their Halloween launch this year.


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> To say that I am *bleep* off is an understatement right now. Maybe I would have had a better chance of finding them at a flagship store, or at least cheaper on eBay. Thank God my Halloween decorations didn't hinge on theirs. I know if a piece means enough to me, it will become available eventually somewhere else. But, for a company's stock count to be off by noon the day of their launch? Beyond pathetic.


I'm sorry they screwed up your orders so badly, Pumpkin! It's unreal.


----------



## grim gravely

My Halloween catalog just arrived in the mail. I'm glad they sent me one since I forgot to ask for it at the preview party. It arrived in perfect condition too. 
I would be pretty disappointed if I was depending on the catalog to place my order.


----------



## Kriscourter

I would def pick up one of those booze hounds. Think tricking eBay people back fired. It's low in stock and when I ordered mine at 3 there was less than 100 lady said. I'm like soo having fun with a the phone calls about boneys and canceled orders. She's like yeah feels so bad. Was such an overload of orders and came in so early and computer couldn't keep track of stock. Anyways also said this is it. There is most like not a second shipment of more on their end. It's not like a preview and hen full stock. This is full stock from start so prob why taking awhile for stuff to sell out. So if on the fence I' buy and it.


----------



## Kriscourter

Also just got my catalog in mail today too. My mom who doesn't even order got one last week. When went to store sat night the lady gave me one w o asking.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Went back to my Hallmark today and they are gone... I guess someone got word or a fan happened to spot them. I have a couple other Hallmarks in my area--I will check them when I get a chance. Sorry guys


----------



## grim gravely

Kriscourter said:


> I would def pick up one of those booze hounds. Think tricking eBay people back fired. It's low in stock and when I ordered mine at 3 there was less than 100 lady said. I'm like soo having fun with a the phone calls about boneys and canceled orders. She's like yeah feels so bad. Was such an overload of orders and came in so early and computer couldn't keep track of stock. Anyways also said this is it. There is most like not a second shipment of more on their end. It's not like a preview and hen full stock. This is full stock from start so prob why taking awhile for stuff to sell out. So if on the fence I' buy and it.


I know this sounds crazy but because to the price of booze hound, I'll end up getting one. It doesn't feel like a 2015 boney bunch line when I only own three of them. It does remind me of Brian from Family Guy so it's not too far fetched. lol It's not as bad as eye phone boney. The line is so different from what it once was.


----------



## RavenLily

I feel SO bad for everyone having their orders cancelled or screwed up by YC's antiquated inventory system. I went through it myself last year with my Boney Bunch Pet Cemetery piece- I had it, and then got an email I didn't have it. I called Customer Service almost in tears as it was to be my B-Day present, but they really couldn't have care less. In fact, they told me not to worry, it would be available for sale once again in 2015, which we now know is NOT the case. I think they make stuff up just to get you out of their hair. Very sad to be treated that way when I spend so much on candles, etc. during the year. I guess that's why this year I was sure to sign up with my YC store for the Witch's Ball so I'd at least know the date Bonies would be available. Last year, all I had to go on was a catalog that came in the mail long after the launch... In fact, I still haven't received my catalog to date, unless it's in today's mail. That's why I was so thankful to find this site and stayed up until 2 a.m. Friday evening/Saturday morning so I could place my orders online. It just saddens me many of you who did everything right was treated SO WRONG by YC


----------



## NightOwl32

Thanks for the sentiments RavenLily, I know I wouldn't have been able to get my PC on the re-stock if if wasn't for the diligence of HF members.
P.S. I enjoy all of the vibrant font colors that you use, they pop off the page


----------



## Nstope

What kind of way is Yankee fulfilling their orders? This is making no sense, I got shipping confirmations for two of my orders, the things that are not out of stock currently, but the other orders contain things that are now out of stock. I am going to be frustrated if they all get cancelled. Still have not received an email back responding to my one cancelled item.


----------



## Lucy08

My shipment came, Crazy Cat lady is super cute. Paint, meh. One has black paint dripping down form her hair all the way down her robe and one of her cats feet so orange. That one will be going back. The other is not perfect, but I will keep her. I also prefer two back up telebones. One is fine (wider face tho) and the other has peeling paint! In all I have a good sized return to make. I will keep one cat lady and one candy bowl and that's it! Will get a pic up of cat lady in a bit.


----------



## Nstope

Looks Like Booze Hound is the going to be the first to sell out!


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> My shipment came, Crazy Cat lady is super cute. Paint, meh. One has black paint dripping down form her hair all the way down her robe and one of her cats feet so orange. That one will be going back. The other is not perfect, but I will keep her. I also prefer two back up telebones. One is fine (wider face tho) and the other has peeling paint! In all I have a good sized return to make. I will keep one cat lady and one candy bowl and that's it! Will get a pic up of cat lady in a bit.


Those are the pieces I have coming in. Hopefully they are in acceptable condition. I've learned to not be so picky but I can't do dripping or peeling paint. That will drive me crazy.


----------



## grim gravely

Nstope said:


> Looks Like Booze Hound is the going to be the first to sell out!


Did our strategy backfire on us? I think the reasonable priced items are selling out faster because people don't wait to spend higher prices. Booze Hound is the cheapest priced boney this year so I'm not surprised. Would anyone really want to place a order for low stock items knowing what Yankee is doing right now?


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Those are the pieces I have coming in. Hopefully they are in acceptable condition. I've learned to not be so picky but I can't do dripping or peeling paint. That will drive me crazy.


I can live with the one Cat lady, all things considering she isn't bad. Loading pics now!


----------



## Lucy08

Cat lady! I do love her slippers!


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Cat lady! I do love her slippers!


Your crazy cat lady doesn't look that bad. Is this the one with the dripping paint? Hopefully mine will look as good as yours. I do wish the tealight holder was a pumpkin though.


----------



## Maverick9911

grim gravely said:


> Did our strategy backfire on us? I think the reasonable priced items are selling out faster because people don't wait to spend higher prices. Booze Hound is the cheapest priced boney this year so I'm not surprised. Would anyone really want to place a order for low stock items knowing what Yankee is doing right now?


Ah, man. Now I am on the fence since one of the few I considered buying is low stock. If I don't ever find Sophia, I won't be upset, but the Booze Hound was one I liked a lot more. Now to figure out which piece to get in order to utilize the AUG16 coupon, though. I guess people are generally upset with the paint quality of the Telebones? I want to wait and see if a better coupon/sale comes before I get the pricier exclusives.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> My shipment came, Crazy Cat lady is super cute. Paint, meh. One has black paint dripping down form her hair all the way down her robe and one of her cats feet so orange. That one will be going back. The other is not perfect, but I will keep her. I also prefer two back up telebones. One is fine (wider face tho) and the other has peeling paint! In all I have a good sized return to make. I will keep one cat lady and one candy bowl and that's it! Will get a pic up of cat lady in a bit.


Lucy, PLEASE post pics of CCL! I am hoping for one other Boney this year, to go with Booze Hound. Yes, I confess, my urge to get wasted overcame me in YC today, due to all of the online ordering drama, and he got the party started on the long drive home.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Maverick9911 said:


> Ah, man. Now I am on the fence since one of the few I considered buying is low stock. If I don't ever find Sophia, I won't be upset, but the Booze Hound was one I liked a lot more. Now to figure out which piece to get in order to utilize the AUG16 coupon, though. I guess people are generally upset with the paint quality of the Telebones? I want to wait and see if a better coupon/sale comes before I get the pricier exclusives.


From what I keep hearing, try ANYTHING but the Limo. I will be ordering that one with CCL, when I have the funds. So, it should be a jolly good time, opening that box. 

Edit: This is presuming that YC knows their stock count, and that order ACTUALLY ships.


----------



## grim gravely

Maverick9911 said:


> Ah, man. Now I am on the fence since one of the few I considered buying is low stock. If I don't ever find Sophia, I won't be upset, but the Booze Hound was one I liked a lot more. Now to figure out which piece to get in order to utilize the AUG16 coupon, though. I guess people are generally upset with the paint quality of the Telebones? I want to wait and see if a better coupon/sale comes before I get the pricier exclusives.


I'm sure booze hound will still be available in stores for a bit. I'm concern about Telebone too. I watched a video on Youtube and someone bought one and all I could see was the imperfections.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Cat lady! I do love her slippers!


Eeeeee! Lucy, I am definitely ordering two now (well, in a week or two), like you did! Must. Have. Her!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Eeeeee! Lucy, I am definitely ordering two now (well, in a week or two), like you did! Must. Have. Her!


Honestly, I was expecting worst, go in with low expectations and I may be surprised...I hope.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Your crazy cat lady doesn't look that bad. Is this the one with the dripping paint? Hopefully mine will look as good as yours. I do wish the tealight holder was a pumpkin though.


No this one is the drip free one!  This was definitely the best out of the two I ordered, I can totally live with the flaws.


----------



## Kriscourter

I got booze hound today and made sure to ask if really had or order going to be canceled. That's why know how many are left cause wanted to make sure really had in stock. Then today I get email that I have unused vouchers. So I got him with those and another piece.


----------



## Maverick9911

It's a shame because the concept of the limo and cats made me really happy (yes, I am one of those crazy cat rescuer people!), but it looks horrible. Even the one I saw at the YC store the other day looked more like someone threw a bunch of vanilla shakes at the car, the paint job was so horrendous.


Pumpkin Muffin said:


> From what I keep hearing, try ANYTHING but the Limo. I will be ordering that one with CCL, when I have the funds. So, it should be a jolly good time, opening that box.
> 
> Edit: This is presuming that YC knows their stock count, and that order ACTUALLY ships.


----------



## Kriscourter

By me all booze hounds are all sold out but telebones still around. Weird how it's flipped of what we thought.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Honestly, I was expecting worst, go in with low expectations and I may be surprised...I hope.


That's exactly it! The expectation was she was going to look like the limo did and would have to go back. My box was waiting for me when I got home from work. I seriously had no excitement what so ever, totally expecting to be disappointed. She is just too stinking cute, so I am good!


----------



## grim gravely

Kriscourter said:


> By me all booze hounds are all sold out but telebones still around. Weird how it's flipped of what we thought.


I still think the lower price had a lot to do with booze hound selling out. If you look at the non boney bunch items that sold out, they are the reasonable priced items.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> By me all booze hounds are all sold out but telebones still around. Weird how it's flipped of what we thought.


Wow, I'm the only one who's purchased Booze Hound in my store! They only got three, and nobody wants him!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Nstope said:


> What kind of way is Yankee fulfilling their orders? This is making no sense, I got shipping confirmations for two of my orders, the things that are not out of stock currently, but the other orders contain things that are now out of stock. I am going to be frustrated if they all get cancelled. Still have not received an email back responding to my one cancelled item.


Nstope, what shipped that is now sold out? Or, do you mean the things that show Sold Out haven't shipped yet?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Went back to my Hallmark today and they are gone... I guess someone got word or a fan happened to spot them. I have a couple other Hallmarks in my area--I will check them when I get a chance. Sorry guys


Thanks so much for trying. Even though it didn't work out, that means a lot to me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Maverick9911 said:


> Ah, man. Now I am on the fence since one of the few I considered buying is low stock. If I don't ever find Sophia, I won't be upset, but the Booze Hound was one I liked a lot more. Now to figure out which piece to get in order to utilize the AUG16 coupon, though. I guess people are generally upset with the paint quality of the Telebones? I want to wait and see if a better coupon/sale comes before I get the pricier exclusives.


If you are thinking about it, you might want to call YC to confirm. Right now, all three of my orders still show In Warehouse, with no tracking numbers. I have word, though a supervisor in YC chat, that one of them will be shipping out, but they will not know for a couple of days what will happen to the other two, as they are on "backorder."


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The Steam Punkin Jar Holder DOES EXIST!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...EN-SOLD-OUT-/201419224071?hash=item2ee5857407


----------



## grim gravely

My package just arrived one hour away in another state. Maybe it will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Guess what I found!!! I only found 1 though, and I think Pumpkin Muffin was the first to ask for it, so pm me Pumpkin  

Mourning Glory and Countess Dracula--I was only able to get to 2 of the 4 stores, but I will keep checking for you!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Guess what I found!!! I only found 1 though, and I think Pumpkin Muffin was the first to ask for it, so pm me Pumpkin
> 
> Mourning Glory and Countess Dracula--I was only able to get to 2 of the 4 stores, but I will keep checking for you!!


OMG, I am in shock right now! PM'd you!


----------



## Kriscourter

Sorry checked 3 hallmarks and 2 yc. No Sophia shade or tot


----------



## grim gravely

If anyone has a Meijer near them, they sell Yankee Candle products. Unfortunately, I'm not that close to one but you might have luck finding the Sophia stuff there.


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The Steam Punkin Jar Holder DOES EXIST!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...EN-SOLD-OUT-/201419224071?hash=item2ee5857407


That BIN price is a steal compared to the listing for the steam punkin tea light holder ($49.99 BIN plus shipping for an item that cost $9.99 at YC). Still kicking myself for not buying this, but not quite that much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-YANKEE-CANDLE-2015-HALLOWEEN-STEAM-PUNKIN-tealight-HOLDER-/151800039708?hash=item2357fcc91c


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> That BIN price is a steal compared to the listing for the steam punkin tea light holder ($49.99 BIN plus shipping for an item that cost $9.99 at YC). Still kicking myself for not buying this, but not quite that much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-YANKEE-CANDLE-2015-HALLOWEEN-STEAM-PUNKIN-tealight-HOLDER-/151800039708?hash=item2357fcc91c


That little steam punkin was my original choice when the items first went live. I'm glad I decided against getting it now. Is Yankee cancelling all orders that were placed before the site went live or just the non boney bunch orders?


----------



## Kriscourter

I ordered before it went "live" around 1:10 est. all orders are already shipped. All Boney items though.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I ordered 2 steam Punkin boots around 1:45 am and it shipped yesterday.


----------



## Madjoodie

grim gravely said:


> That little steam punkin was my original choice when the items first went live. I'm glad I decided against getting it now. Is Yankee cancelling all orders that were placed before the site went live or just the non boney bunch orders?


I placed three orders between 12-1 am Central on Saturday. All have shipped and indicate a Thursday delivery. The only Halloween items in those orders were Boney-related. But I also ordered some other accessories (to get to coupon dollar off levels). No problems with those either.

I am so sorry to hear all of the cancellation/back order stories here.  Nothing YC does should really surprise me, but this is once again a whole new level of craziness. Esp. if they want to move folks away from Boneys, but then aren't filling orders for non-Boney Halloween items? I wonder how the CS reps can even send the chats/emails I've seen posted here. What nonsense.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, Boney Peeps! I woke up this morning, to exactly what the YC supervisor on chat yesterday told me. The order she said was about to ship, did, while the other two are still showing In Warehouse. There are going to be a lot of disappointed customers, if they don't get all of this sorted. These cancellations are not for Boney items, they are for Halloween accessories (a.k.a Sophia TOT, Raven with Mirror and Witch's Boots), as are most of the order cancellations everyone is hearing about.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

WickedChick said:


> I ordered 2 steam Punkin boots around 1:45 am and it shipped yesterday.


Just curious, what day did you order those boots? Was it Saturday? It seems that orders placed Saturday were the ones affected, as those are the two showing In Warehouse still. The order placed Sunday, is the one that I received a shipping confirmation on this morning. There is one Steam Punkin boot, one Steam Punkin votive holder (or is it a tea light?) and one Raven Gate votive holder in that order.


----------



## NightOwl32

Shipping label created for my spellbound haunted raven gates. Yahoo! Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## RavenLily

Lucy08 said:


> Cat lady! I do love her slippers!


LOVE this!! Can't wait for mine to arrive- At this rate I'll be crazier than the Cat Lady by then!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Contemplating a little road trip through northern Illinois. Someone on BBL said they saw Sophia items and the witch hand in a chain of locally owned Ace Hardware stores of all places. There are four that are just a little over an hour away. Also, kicking around stopping by a couple Meijers in search of the Twilight Silhouettes jar holder.


----------



## RavenLily

Good morning to all!! I'm beginning to feel like a stalker obsessively checking the progress of my YC shipments through tracking #'s! I guess that's okay, because I'm really only stalking myself, right? lol I just feel bad for all the people have problems with their orders. Were most of the orders not being fulfilled the ones made in store by YC sales people? I finally received my YC catalog in yesterday's mail and thankful I didn't have to depend on it to know the Halloween items were available or I'd never have my Steam Punkin items or Witch's Boots I was unable to get last year!


----------



## RavenLily

P.S. I am SO confused (my normal state, BTW)- Is there a quick way to see when someone replies to a comment you made or do you have to scroll back through the pages?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Contemplating a little road trip through northern Illinois. Someone on BBL said they saw Sophia items and the witch hand in a chain of locally owned Ace Hardware stores of all places. There are four that are just a little over an hour away. Also, kicking around stopping by a couple Meijers in search of the Twilight Silhouettes jar holder.


Mourning Glory, were you looking for the witch hand? I saw one of those in my local YC yesterday. I did hear from my assistant manager, that in their meeting with corporate, there are going to be more witch hands and boots (original) available. But, she doesn't know when, and if this will be online, or in store.

Also, YC chat told me they were not expecting anymore TS jar holders, so if you do find one, and you are thinking about it, don't wait! Those things are selling for crazy $$$ on eBay!


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> Contemplating a little road trip through northern Illinois. Someone on BBL said they saw Sophia items and the witch hand in a chain of locally owned Ace Hardware stores of all places. There are four that are just a little over an hour away. Also, kicking around stopping by a couple Meijers in search of the Twilight Silhouettes jar holder.


Where were the Sophia items spotted?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

RavenLily said:


> P.S. I am SO confused (my normal state, BTW)- Is there a quick way to see when someone replies to a comment you made or do you have to scroll back through the pages?


You would have to check your registered e-mail, which will notify you, if someone has replied, thanked, or says your post is killer.  I never check those; I just scroll back through sometimes, and the newer comment will be posted after your original one at the end of the thread anyway.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Where were the Sophia items spotted?


Independently owned Ace Hardware stores.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Independently owned Ace Hardware stores.


I'll check today and report back my findings.


----------



## RavenLily

NightOwl32 said:


> Thanks for the sentiments RavenLily, I know I wouldn't have been able to get my PC on the re-stock if if wasn't for the diligence of HF members.
> P.S. I enjoy all of the vibrant font colors that you use, they pop off the page


I'm glad my 'colorful' language is eye-popping lol! I know this is going to show what a dummy I am, but what does PC stand for that you got on the re-stock? My curiosity is outweighing my ignorance, haha!


----------



## RavenLily

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You would have to check your registered e-mail, which will notify you, if someone has replied, thanked, or says your post is killer.  I never check those; I just scroll back through sometimes, and the newer comment will be posted after your original one at the end of the thread anyway.


Ohhhh, thank you PM!! Well, in that case I'll just be scrolling through- it's much easier that way than checking email. BTW, what is the TS jar holder an abbreviation for? I'm curious, because I'm wondering if I have one, lol


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Mourning Glory, were you looking for the witch hand? I saw one of those in my local YC yesterday. I did hear from my assistant manager, that in their meeting with corporate, there are going to be more witch hands and boots (original) available. But, she doesn't know when, and if this will be online, or in store.
> 
> Also, YC chat told me they were not expecting anymore TS jar holders, so if you do find one, and you are thinking about it, don't wait! Those things are selling for crazy $$$ on eBay!


I orginally did want the witch hand. I could live without it (unlike the Sophia shade) and I'm of the mind that if I see it I will get it, otherwise, meh!

Hopefully, I do find the TS jar holder, but again, if I don't I'm not going to beat myself up over it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

RavenLily said:


> Ohhhh, thank you PM!! Well, in that case I'll just be scrolling through- it's much easier that way than checking email. BTW, what is the TS jar holder an abbreviation for? I'm curious, because I'm wondering if I have one, lol


TS is Twilight Silhouettes.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Had to share this! This is one of my favorites this year


----------



## RavenLily

Mourning Glory said:


> TS is Twilight Silhouettes.


D'Oh!! I should have been able to figure that out!! Thank you for helping the helpless!!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Just curious, what day did you order those boots? Was it Saturday? It seems that orders placed Saturday were the ones affected, as those are the two showing In Warehouse still. The order placed Sunday, is the one that I received a shipping confirmation on this morning. There is one Steam Punkin boot, one Steam Punkin votive holder (or is it a tea light?) and one Raven Gate votive holder in that order.


I placed 3 orders in total. All of them early Saturday morning. On Monday I received 3 emails letting me know they have shipped. I have been tracking them everyday.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunchlove said:


> View attachment 252862
> 
> 
> Had to share this! This is one of my favorites this year


Soooo, nice! If my order gets cancelled, I will be keeping my eyes peeled. At the worst, YC will more than likely bring it back next year, since it was so popular.


----------



## dee14399

I will be checking my local store to see if they get more witch hands. That is the only thing I really had to have. 
We were off having our wedding reception on the beach with no internet on Saturday. I hope everyone was able to get what they wanted this year.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Only 3 booze hounds left!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> Only 3 booze hounds left!


Looks like YC's antics are driving A LOT of people to drink this year, LOL!


----------



## grim gravely

Just got back from my visit to Ace Hardware. Besides some old and not even good Spookytown pieces and some generic Halloween items I didn't see any Sophia. I'm done explaining what I'm looking for to the employees at these stores. They look at me like I'm crazy.  lol


----------



## grim gravely

WickedChick said:


> I placed 3 orders in total. All of them early Saturday morning. On Monday I received 3 emails letting me know they have shipped. I have been tracking them everyday.


I've been tracking my package too. It went from FedEx to USPS last night. It's still in the pre-shipment stage on the USPS website.


----------



## maxthedog

Wow didn't realize the TS jar holder was so popular. We bought that several weeks ago and love it. Missed a couple of the things I debated buying...oh well my mistake.


----------



## grim gravely

Does anyone know what USPS parcel select is? It seems like other packages get delivered first and parcel select packages sit until there is room to deliver them. In other words, it looks like my package will be sitting somewhere for days until USPS decided it can fit on a truck for delivery. It looks like my package will be here Saturday even though it's sitting somewhere within driving distance.


----------



## Sister_Grimm

I just received one of my orders via FedEx. Unfortunately, the first piece I pulled out of the box (and my favorite), the doghouse warmer, arrived broken. Part of the base chipped off into several pieces. On the bright side, the bartender and the candy dish look great!


----------



## notoriousliz

Sister_Grimm said:


> I just received one of my orders via FedEx. Unfortunately, the first piece I pulled out of the box (and my favorite), the doghouse warmer, arrived broken. Part of the base chipped off into several pieces. On the bright side, the bartender and the candy dish look great!
> View attachment 252898
> View attachment 252899
> View attachment 252900


Ugh, I am so sorry your doghouse arrived busted. I hope this is not a pattern again this year. But you're right, the others look excellent!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lord help us all. Those of you who got your orders filled, risk them arriving damaged. Others can't even get their orders shipped in the first place. 

I contacted YC Chat again today, and long story short, they are still trying to obtain additional stock for all of the backordered orders, and now there is no timeline for when they will know the outcome. I have also been advised not to encourage eBay sellers, by jumping the gun for a Sophia TOT, as it only encourages them to buy up stock, to sell on there.  Also, corporate is aware of the problem, but there is no contingency to appease disappointed customers, should the orders be cancelled.


----------



## Mourning Glory

You've probably answered this already, PM, but does it say backorder under your status or on warehouse. I have an order I placed when the foggy multi tea light holder was low stock and it's been saying in warehouse. I hope orders are just backed up and they actually have it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> You've probably answered this already, PM, but does it say backorder under your status or on warehouse. I have an order I placed when the foggy multi tea light holder was low stock and it's been saying in warehouse. I hope orders are just backed up and they actually have it.


Both of mine show In Warehouse as well. There is no order status that says backorder. I was told they usually automatically cancel those, but due to the large number of unfilled orders, they are making an exception, trying to obtain more stock.


----------



## Kriscourter

And booze hound is gone. Wish me luck. I got when low inventory yesterday and asked exact amount was in stock so that they truly did have and won't cancel my order.


----------



## frankensteinluv

Boney's have arrived


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok, so...if anybody is serious about wanting a booze hound that they didn't get, i picked one up today and will happily sell for $20 + shipping. I mean...I had to drive 3 hrs and back. I even bought my own lunch!

Just offering. Of course, i think it's awful and can only believe you guys are all kidding about it. LOL


----------



## Kriscourter

I only got him cause he was on my list to get when clearance haha. But then when saw low inventory and heard no more stock I caved in. Thought at least he'll go with skully bartender.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, those two are a marriage made in boney heaven.


----------



## grim gravely

My package finally arrived at my post office about an hour ago and is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I feel like driving down there and picking it up myself. lol I doubt they would allow that.


----------



## Nstope

The things that I ordered, which are now sold out still haven't been shipped!


----------



## Nstope

Still looking to buy a Steam Punkin Jar Holder, if you ordered two and were planning on returning one, or have an extra to sell, please let me know! Yankee doesn't care at all about my cancelled order.


----------



## witchyone

My package with Telebone and the boots claims to have been delivered, but I only got one box. I guess now I need to figure out with FedEx where my package disappeared to.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Just got my Dog Gone and Candy dish...so disappointed.


----------



## grim gravely

Nstope said:


> Still looking to buy a Steam Punkin Jar Holder, if you ordered two and were planning on returning one, or have an extra to sell, please let me know! Yankee doesn't care at all about my cancelled order.


It's too bad they made the steam punkin items online only items. I really do like them but they are sold out. I'm sure none of the authorized dealers were able to to stock online only items. I'll have to check that Youtube video from last week and see if I spot any "exclusives" at her store. This is a very confusing year with whats being stocked and where. Has anyone checked Bed Bath & Beyond yet? I remember finding Yankee Candle Halloween items there in past years but this year it looks like the candle section hasn't been touched in months.


----------



## grim gravely

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Just got my Dog Gone and Candy dish...so disappointed.


Was the candy dish disappointing quality?


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Has anyone checked Bed Bath & Beyond yet? I remember finding Yankee Candle Halloween items there in past years but this year it looks like the candle section hasn't been touched in months.


I checked two stores. They first only had last years items on clearance. The second store had nothing.


----------



## Barbie K

grim gravely said:


> Does anyone know what USPS parcel select is? It seems like other packages get delivered first and parcel select packages sit until there is room to deliver them. In other words, it looks like my package will be sitting somewhere for days until USPS decided it can fit on a truck for delivery. It looks like my package will be here Saturday even though it's sitting somewhere within driving distance.


FedEx and UPS use that because it's cheaper. All it is is a handoff from them to the USPS. It just gets delivered with your regular mail and is treated like first class mail.


----------



## grim gravely

Barbie K said:


> FedEx and UPS use that because it's cheaper. All it is is a handoff from them to the USPS. It just gets delivered with your regular mail and is treated like first class mail.


Thanks, it's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grim gravely said:


> Was the candy dish disappointing quality?


Yes, it's got huge while splotches all over it...like someone just took a paintbrush and let the paint drip on it


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I checked two stores. They first only had last years items on clearance. The second store had nothing.


Same with the two stores I checked a week ago. Nothing Halloween and the Yankee Candle section was a mess. In the past they had that section very organized for Halloween. Maybe they are waiting until it gets closer to October to put any Halloween out.


----------



## grim gravely

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yes, it's got huge while splotches all over it...like someone just took a paintbrush and let the paint drip on it


Oh no, do you have a local store that you can exchange it? Here's hoping mine isn't as bad. I never felt it it was such a gamble ordering online as I do when I order from Yankee.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I went to my local Ace not expecting anything. Sure enough, they didn't have any brand name items. They didn't even have Spooky Town like at Grim Gravely's store. They did however have cute pumpkin LED tealights. They are 4/$4.99 which I initially thought was a little high, but they are wax not plastic and pretty darn cute. Might look good with the pumpkinless pieces like cat lady.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

It might be a good idea if we started keeping track of what other members are looking for here, whether they have an order that might be cancelled, or has already been cancelled. I know that Mourning Glory and Countess Dracula are both looking for the Sophia shade, and Nstope is in need of the Steam Punkin jar holder. Is anybody else looking for anything?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Nstope said:


> The things that I ordered, which are now sold out still haven't been shipped!


Please see my post above, on my chat today with YC. That explains why.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I went to my local Ace not expecting anything. Sure enough, they didn't have any brand name items. They didn't even have Spooky Town like at Grim Gravely's store. They did however have cute pumpkin LED tealights. They are 4/$4.99 which I initially thought was a little high, but they are wax not plastic and pretty darn cute. Might look good with the pumpkinless pieces like cat lady.


The spookytown piece I saw at Ace was the mummy's tomb...or something like that. It was a really old piece and I remember seeing it there in past years. Not worth what they are asking and I'm guessing that's why they still have it. Those pumpkins are nice though. I saw similar pumpkins at Michael's but forgot the price on them. They would be nice to place around your boney bunch collection, especially the farm pieces.


----------



## Kriscourter

Called my ace and asked about yc items at store. Lady said don't carry but she would of loved that cause loves Yankee. Told her to tell people to start stocking next time. Anyways I keep checking around for everyone. Keeping eyes and calling around for Sophia items.


----------



## Kriscourter

Maybe just maybe someone will get and not like something and gets returned to store and back in shelf for someone else.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Yay! My first order arrived today. The candy dish looks good but the paint on Telebone is horrible -- especially the eyes on the sides of the phone booth . Trying to decide if I want to bother to return or just live with it. My steampunk boot also arrived today. It's really cute, but again, the scale is odd. I think it would have looked better as two boots. The foot part of the boot looks normal, but the top part (to accommodate a candle) is hugely spread out and looks like witch has cankles. I'm hoping it will look more "normal" with a candle burning in it


----------



## Hell Harpy

I think a list of who needs what is a great idea. I found some items at my local Ace but can't remember if these were items someone missed out on or not.


----------



## Madjoodie

So my Boney packages arrived a day early - yay. And now I am opening them - boo. 

Box No. 1 has telebone. 

Paint isn't horrifying, a few random blobs of orange here and there. Oh, and he is missing 1/2 an eye (which perhaps makes him look more mysterious/incognito). Probably could live with the paint stuff, if he lit up. Yes, I did remove the plastic battery thing. 

Please, please let my luck get better.

P.S. And oh look, there is a chip they just painted and then glazed over. And I just tried a new battery. Seems like there is a short in the piece. This is not $40 well spent. Not even $4 well spent. Bummer.


----------



## Hallow Girl

grim gravely said:


> I've been tracking my package too. It went from FedEx to USPS last night. It's still in the pre-shipment stage on the USPS website.


Mine too. I am disappointed it's getting delivered by usps. It would have had my package today. I am just worried with all the moving of the packages something will break


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> So my Boney packages arrived a day early - yay. And now I am opening them - boo.
> 
> Box No. 1 has telebone.
> 
> Paint isn't horrifying, a few random blobs of orange here and there. Oh, and he is missing 1/2 an eye (which perhaps makes him look more mysterious/incognito). Probably could live with the paint stuff, if he lit up. Yes, I did remove the plastic battery thing.
> 
> Please, please let my luck get better.
> 
> P.S. And oh look, there is a chip they just painted and then glazed over. And I just tried a new battery. Seems like there is a short in the piece. This is not $40 well spent. Not even $4 well spent. Bummer.


I am so sorry! I had ordered tow and piece done up in the store. The two I got in the mail are a mess. One is just typical bad paint but the other the paint is actually peeling off.


----------



## Madjoodie

Box no. 2: Dog Gone. White dog on black dog house = see limo comments. 

On the positive side, this came in one piece. I know that has been an issue for others (so sorry to read that). I was a little worried myself when I saw the metal hanger thing poking out of the box.

Bottom line: it isn't a PC, but I'll keep this. Just looks like Bonesy needs a bath. Must be why he lives in his own house. Because my dog sure wouldn't be coming inside my place looking that dirty.


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> I am so sorry! I had ordered tow and piece done up in the store. The two I got in the mail are a mess. One is just typical bad paint but the other the paint is actually peeling off.


Thanks, Lucy. Although I hate that others are going through these problems too. 

With this kind of "quality" piece, I'm surprised Telebone wasn't an online exclusive this year. I'd say perhaps YC just saved the really terrible ones for online orders. But YC is not that organized with their stock!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hell Harpy said:


> I think a list of who needs what is a great idea. I found some items at my local Ace but can't remember if these were items someone missed out on or not.


I'm trying. No one else has mentioned anything. If my orders get cancelled, I will need Sophia TOT and the raven with the mirror. Did everyone else get what they wanted?


----------



## notoriousliz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It might be a good idea if we started keeping track of what other members are looking for here, whether they have an order that might be cancelled, or has already been cancelled. I know that Mourning Glory and Countess Dracula are both looking for the Sophia shade, and Nstope is in need of the Steam Punkin jar holder. Is anybody else looking for anything?


The spellbound boots! Or even the home goods version!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Gosh MJ. It seems those of you who got want you ordered, are getting crap quality again. Good grief.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

notoriousliz said:


> The spellbound boots! Or even the home goods version!


Didn't Country Door have a version of the boots? I thought I had a pair, but the spider only has 7 legs.


----------



## Auntmeanne

Has anybody called customer service about returns? Are they handling them the same as last year? My cat lady looks like all the cats are burnt up. Has anyone looked in the telephone booth? Mine has a large white area. I will say overall everything looks better than last year.


----------



## Lucy08

Auntmeanne said:


> Has anybody called customer service about returns? Are they handling them the same as last year? My cat lady looks like all the cats are burnt up. Has anyone looked in the telephone booth? Mine has a large white area. I will say overall everything looks better than last year.


I had planned on taking everything back to the store as I don't need anything replaced.


----------



## notoriousliz

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Didn't Country Door have a version of the boots? I thought I had a pair, but the spider only has 7 legs.


They do have a pair! They're more expensive though. But I'm just about that desperate.


----------



## Madjoodie

Box No. 3: The fun continues.

CCL: Well I wouldn't have known what the slippers were, without Lucy's comment. And is she supposed to have gray hair? Online exclusives, bah humbug. I need to think some more about this one. 

Steam Punkin Witch Hat Tart Burner: I can't believe I'm about to say this. Was there a glitter shortage this year? A very sparse/uneven application to say the least. On the bright side, I guess there is that much less to fall off everywhere around my house.  This piece is so cool though - very glad I ordered it (thanks Spookywolf)! Very happy with the size, as I was worried it would be larger. Perhaps I can't help but compare to ginormous Boney land! 

Candy dish: So I could hear something rattling before I opened it. That is never good. But it seems to be in one piece. I'm just going to stop thinking about what the mysterious extra white thing was inside of the dish. Perhaps it came with its own bone?!?  It also has three painted over chips/scuffs at the bottom of the pumpkin's face. Is it bad to go to the store and try to swap out something that I bought online? Or for $10, do I just suck it up?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

notoriousliz said:


> They do have a pair! They're more expensive though. But I'm just about that desperate.


Ah, yes, I see them. There are people selling those on eBay for more, and putting Yankee Candle in the title. They are not jar holders, but are being sold as double votive holders.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Box No. 3: The fun continues.
> 
> CCL: Well I wouldn't have known what the slippers were, without Lucy's comment. And is she supposed to have gray hair? Online exclusives, bah humbug. I need to think some more about this one.
> 
> Steam Punkin Witch Hat Tart Burner: I can't believe I'm about to say this. Was there a glitter shortage this year? A very sparse/uneven application to say the least. On the bright side, I guess there is that much less to fall off everywhere around my house.  This piece is so cool though - very glad I ordered it (thanks Spookywolf)! Very happy with the size, as I was worried it would be larger. Perhaps I can't help but compare to ginormous Boney land!
> 
> Candy dish: So I could hear something rattling before I opened it. That is never good. But it seems to be in one piece. I'm just going to stop thinking about what the mysterious extra white thing was inside of the dish. Perhaps it came with its own bone?!?  It also has three painted over chips/scuffs at the bottom of the pumpkin's face. Is it bad to go to the store and try to swap out something that I bought online? Or for $10, do I just suck it up?


MJ, take it back to the store, and swap it out. The dishes are sold out online now, and someone will be glad to have it, when there are no others left.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I still need a CCL, so if anybody gets one and decided they don't like it, let me see it! She looks so cute, and I don't trust YC AT ALL right now! 

P.S. I've got a 7-legged spider Witch's Butt Boot to trade!


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> Box No. 3: The fun continues.
> 
> CCL: Well I wouldn't have known what the slippers were, without Lucy's comment. And is she supposed to have gray hair? Online exclusives, bah humbug. I need to think some more about this one.
> 
> Steam Punkin Witch Hat Tart Burner: I can't believe I'm about to say this. Was there a glitter shortage this year? A very sparse/uneven application to say the least. On the bright side, I guess there is that much less to fall off everywhere around my house.  This piece is so cool though - very glad I ordered it (thanks Spookywolf)! Very happy with the size, as I was worried it would be larger. Perhaps I can't help but compare to ginormous Boney land!
> 
> Candy dish: So I could hear something rattling before I opened it. That is never good. But it seems to be in one piece. I'm just going to stop thinking about what the mysterious extra white thing was inside of the dish. Perhaps it came with its own bone?!?  It also has three painted over chips/scuffs at the bottom of the pumpkin's face. Is it bad to go to the store and try to swap out something that I bought online? Or for $10, do I just suck it up?


No, do not suck it up!!! Take it back to the store for sure. And email YC! Sorry you are having such bad luck.


----------



## grim gravely

Ok everyone, decided to go out tonight and look for some of the items people here are looking for. First stop was another Ace Hardware. They had absolutely no Halloween out at this location, none at all. When I asked if they were getting any in, they told me they will be getting some closer to Halloween. 
Next stop was Bed Bath & Beyond. Their Halloween section was pretty sad really. They had the new Yankee Candle Halloween candles in and some store brand wax melts that actually didn't smell that bad. The only other thing I saw was some ghost-shaped candles that changed colors when lit up and one small wax creepy hand candle. That was all they had out at this time. I did manage to see the picture of what the floor display looks like when all the halloween is put out but no Sophia items were included in the floor display. They had no clearance Halloween items either...another disappointment tonight.
Finally I stopped at Yankee Candle and ended up getting nothing. Hey, they don't want to give us a coupon, I'm not buying. They did not have any more Sophia Trick or Treat cat. I would have picked that up for someone if they had one left. 
Sorry, so far I can't find anything anyone is looking for. I'll continue to look though. There is a Meijer that isn't close to me but it might be worth it to take a drive there just to see. If someone beats me to it though, please let me know so I won't have to drive there for nothing.


----------



## Mourning Glory

notoriousliz said:


> The spellbound boots! Or even the home goods version!


I wish I would have known on boney day. I could have walked out with an arm load if I wanted to. I was going to try to get out of town to shop tomorrow but got called in to work. Maybe I can still go sometime soon. I will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> No, do not suck it up!!! Take it back to the store for sure. And email YC! Sorry you are having such bad luck.


Lucy, see? It's the same BS this year, only B stands for Boney! YC needs to get their act together! Computer glitches on accessories, potential cancelled orders everywhere, and too many pieces being received broken or with bad paint! Yikes!


----------



## grim gravely

WickedChick said:


> Mine too. I am disappointed it's getting delivered by usps. It would have had my package today. I am just worried with all the moving of the packages something will break


That was my concern about the box switching hands so many times. USPS workers are careless and who knows what happens. Hopefully it's loaded on the truck and delivered straight to my house. I'm hoping the regular mail man is working tomorrow. The other guy that delivers mail talks on the phone while working and has screwed up my mail a few times. If I see my box sitting at someone elses front door, I'm grabbing it. lol


----------



## Madjoodie

Auntmeanne said:


> Has anybody called customer service about returns? Are they handling them the same as last year? My cat lady looks like all the cats are burnt up. Has anyone looked in the telephone booth? Mine has a large white area. I will say overall everything looks better than last year.


I picked up the phone immediately after I opened Telebone. YC wanted to know if anything else was damaged. Umm, I don't think Telebone was damaged. Defective light. Bad quality and paint job. A glazed over chip. Etc.

Anyway, they are sending me a new Telebone. Not sure what I am supposed to do with the one I got today. I didn't have any returns last year, so this is new territory for me. But I'm not feeling so good about a replacement, given the issues Lucy also had with the telebones she got. online Perhaps I should have checked with my store first.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> I picked up the phone immediately after I opened Telebone. YC wanted to know if anything else was damaged. Umm, I don't think Telebone was damaged. Defective light. Bad quality and paint job. A glazed over chip. Etc.
> 
> Anyway, they are sending me a new Telebone. Not sure what I am supposed to do with the one I got today. I didn't have any returns last year, so this is new territory for me. But I'm not feeling so good about a replacement, given the issues Lucy also had with the telebones she got. online Perhaps I should have checked with my store first.


Take the other one back to the store, without receipt, for credit. *wink wink* It's about time some YC scams started happening this year!


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> I picked up the phone immediately after I opened Telebone. YC wanted to know if anything else was damaged. Umm, I don't think Telebone was damaged. Defective light. Bad quality and paint job. A glazed over chip. Etc.
> 
> Anyway, they are sending me a new Telebone. Not sure what I am supposed to do with the one I got today. I didn't have any returns last year, so this is new territory for me. But I'm not feeling so good about a replacement, given the issues Lucy also had with the telebones she got. online Perhaps I should have checked with my store first.


If they don't ask for it back, don't request to send it back. At least wait until they send the new one or else you may be out a better looking piece than what you might get. Your lucky they didn't ask you to mail this one back first and wait.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Take the other one back to the store, without receipt, for credit. *wink wink* It's about time some YC scams started happening this year!


Your bad


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Your bad


I have been VERY good lately.  But since it appears that YC is going to cancel two of the orders I placed with them, all bets are off.


----------



## Madjoodie

Okay, quick dinner break before I open my last box. Boney Joel is inside. My no.1 pick for the year. I'm sure that can't go wrong!

And my bad. I am so wrapped up in my Boney boxes, that I forgot to mention I stopped in my local Hallmark for you guys. But no Sophia jar shade. I did find two TS jar holders though. Not sure if anyone was still looking for those. Anyway, I do have a mega-sized Ace I'll try to get to over the weekend. Could be dangerous for my wallet. But I'll take one for the team, so that perhaps I can get someone here that elusive shade.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Okay, quick dinner break before I open my last box. Boney Joel is inside. My no.1 pick for the year. I'm sure that can't go wrong!
> 
> And my bad. I am so wrapped up in my Boney boxes, that I forgot to mention I stopped in my local Hallmark for you guys. But no Sophia jar shade. I did find two TS jar holders though. Not sure if anyone was still looking for those. Anyway, I do have a mega-sized Ace I'll try to get to over the weekend. Could be dangerous for my wallet. But I'll take one for the team, so that perhaps I can get someone here that elusive shade.


MJ, I think Mourning Glory wants the TS jar holder. There might have been someone else. Did you grab them?


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> MJ, I think Mourning Glory wants the TS jar holder. There might have been someone else. Did you grab them?


I didn't, but I'd be surprised if at least one isn't still there. The store isn't an overly busy one. So if anyone wants me to check again, just PM me. I'll see what I can do. I want to say the price was $24.99 or something like that.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> MJ, I think Mourning Glory wants the TS jar holder. There might have been someone else. Did you grab them?


I think I'll just try my luck around here for the TS jar holder, but thanks for thinking of me. I think Spookywolf was also looking. I don't know if she ever did find one.

If someone does find a Sophia shade, most definitely pick that up. That is my must have.


----------



## Kriscourter

I called 4 places for Sophia shade and all of them yc and had no clue about that product. They're like can't see it in catalog and don't remember it. Wow


----------



## grim gravely

Kriscourter said:


> I called 4 places for Sophia shade and all of them yc and had no clue about that product. They're like can't see it in catalog and don't remember it. Wow


That was the same reaction I got yesterday. They were getting really annoyed too.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> I called 4 places for Sophia shade and all of them yc and had no clue about that product. They're like can't see it in catalog and don't remember it. Wow


That's what happened to me! How can we know more about YC's Halloween line than their associates?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I think I'll just try my luck around here for the TS jar holder, but thanks for thinking of me. I think Spookywolf was also looking. I don't know if she ever did find one.
> 
> If someone does find a Sophia shade, most definitely pick that up. That is my must have.


Has anyone tried the Deerfield store? I realize at this point, it is probably too late. I called Williamsburg, and came up with zilch.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Sister_Grimm

So I emailed Yankee earlier in the day about my broken doghouse warmer, and this was their response: 'Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest!

We have provided you with a refund, due to the fact that supplies may be low.

We hope this help!' (ha)

So instead of just sending me a replacement, they basically tell me just to order it myself. And obviously, since it's $39.99, I had to tack on an additional item to get to $45 so I could use the $15 off coupon - they certainly didn't give me free shipping or anything. Thank goodness it's not showing low stock or anything, although that makes it more puzzling about their 'supplies may be low' line.

Super frustrated with this!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Has anyone gotten a decent limo? I don't even know why I am going to bother ordering that piece, but I want it! Glutton for punishment, I guess.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Sister_Grimm said:


> So I emailed Yankee earlier in the day about my broken doghouse warmer, and this was their response: 'Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest!
> 
> We have provided you with a refund, due to the fact that supplies may be low.
> 
> We hope this help!' (ha)
> 
> So instead of just sending me a replacement, they basically tell me just to order it myself. And obviously, since it's $39.99, I had to tack on an additional item to get to $45 so I could use the $15 off coupon - they certainly didn't give me free shipping or anything. Thank goodness it's not showing low stock or anything, although that makes it more puzzling about their 'supplies may be low' line.
> 
> Super frustrated with this!


That is the weirdest response yet! Are their inventory counts so messed up on EVERYTHING? What is going on with this friggin' company? I thought Jarden was supposed to make YC better!


----------



## grim gravely

I'm now officially scared to see my order in person tomorrow. With my luck I'll get the "return and wait for replacement or refund" response.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You know, Boney days like these, make me long for the days of the newly disappointing Boney *bleep* Bus, wino DDG, and hairdryer Boney & Clyde.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I'm now officially scared to see my order in person tomorrow. With my luck I'll get the "return and wait for replacement or refund" response.


If that's the case, you're better off taking it back to the store, instead of mailing it, and then reordering what you want, in store, for free shipping.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Another person posted on BBL's FB about their Saturday 10 am order, that hasn't shipped out yet. I wonder how many of these there are?


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If that's the case, you're better off taking it back to the store, instead of mailing it, and then reordering what you want, in store, for free shipping.


Let's see how it goes tomorrow first. Maybe I'll get perfect pieces (is everyone laughing now  ) I can deal with some flaws especially this year but I just can't deal with dripping paint or chipping ceramic.


----------



## Kriscourter

I would ask them to wave shipping for you. I went to store to order pieces so would get free shipping My vouchers that y c emailed me like an hour before I went weren't coming up. So I go home call them and they're working all of a sudden. So tell them listen I went to store so don't have to pay shipping and now I do? She's like no problem I'll wave your shipping Sorry for inconvenience.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You know, Boney days like these, make me long for the days of the newly disappointing Boney *bleep* Bus, wino DDG, and hairdryer Boney & Clyde.


hairdryer boney & clyde...Lmao 
I never heard anyone mention it before but I was thinking that last year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> I would ask them to wave shipping for you. I went to store to order pieces so would get free shipping My vouchers that y c emailed me like an hour before I went weren't coming up. So I go home call them and they're working all of a sudden. So tell them listen I went to store so don't have to pay shipping and now I do? She's like no problem I'll wave your shipping Sorry for inconvenience.


Are you able to get a live person calling them? My rewards balance is not correct, and I am not receiving vouchers, like I am supposed to. I e-mailed them two days ago!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Madjoodie said:


> I picked up the phone immediately after I opened Telebone. YC wanted to know if anything else was damaged. Umm, I don't think Telebone was damaged. Defective light. Bad quality and paint job. A glazed over chip. Etc.
> 
> Anyway, they are sending me a new Telebone. Not sure what I am supposed to do with the one I got today. I didn't have any returns last year, so this is new territory for me. But I'm not feeling so good about a replacement, given the issues Lucy also had with the telebones she got. online Perhaps I should have checked with my store first.


My telebone didn't work either. I called YC yesterday and the guy told me he'd send me a label to send it back then when they received it he would send out a replacement. Or he said I could return it to the store. Your lucky u didn't have to hassle with returning it. Last year they didn't make me return them.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Are you able to get a live person calling them? My rewards balance is not correct, and I am not receiving vouchers, like I am supposed to. I e-mailed them two days ago!


I haven't gotten my vouchers yet either.


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunchlove said:


> My telebone didn't work either. I called YC yesterday and the guy told me he'd send me a label to send it back then when they received it he would send out a replacement. Or he said I could return it to the store. Your lucky u didn't have to hassle with returning it. Last year they didn't make me return them.


I would call back until you get someone else. There is a really cocky lady that works there in the evening so hang up if you get her. Try and get that nice lady who works during the day. She has always been very helpful. Sorry, I don't know their names.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Has anyone gotten a decent limo? I don't even know why I am going to bother ordering that piece, but I want it! Glutton for punishment, I guess.


My limo is just ok. Which I guess is a screaming success. The cats are kinda blotchy, one of the pupils was messed up like someone forgot to lift the pen, and there was touch up paint. It was the best on there. I did scrape off some paint and fix the eye. That being said, I really love the piece. It just makes me smile. I like the idea behind it and can't wait for CCL to arrive tomorrow so they can be united at last!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I would call back until you get someone else. There is a really cocky lady that works there in the evening so hang up if you get her. Try and get that nice lady who works during the day. She has always been very helpful. Sorry, I don't know their names.


I always find chat works best, over speaking to a live person. That's just me, though.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

grim gravely said:


> I would call back until you get someone else. There is a really cocky lady that works there in the evening so hang up if you get her. Try and get that nice lady who works during the day. She has always been very helpful. Sorry, I don't know their names.


I'll do that. Thanks for the tip. Crazy how their employees all tell you different things lol


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I always find chat works best, over speaking to a live person. That's just me, though.


I always get Sean M when I do chat and he isn't much help. All he does is copy and paste the 100% guarantee.


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunchlove said:


> I'll do that. Thanks for the tip. Crazy how their employees all tell you different things lol


I try to avoid calling in the evening only because I get better customer service during the day.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I always get Sean M when I do chat and he isn't much help. All he does is copy and paste the 100% guarantee.


I don't want to sound sexist, but maybe it is because you are male (presumably). Sean M is always wonderful when we chat. Maybe he just knows who I am by now, especially after last year, LOL.


----------



## Kriscourter

I did it over the phone. I got email saying I had like 20,000 points expiring last month meanwhile I check my activity page and shows nothing and got no email. So I called and they said didn't make sense and checked account and said had two vouchers and had to speak with manager. Within a minute she okayee and got in email while saying it. I've found early morning are nicest people.


----------



## Kriscourter

Now I'm scared to get mine and be broken and they just want to credit and not replace from what it sounded like in previous post.


----------



## Madjoodie

Box No. 4. Shoot me now.

Boney Joel: Please help, someone who has one. The white part where the words Boney Joel and Piano Man are. Is any of that glazed on your piece? Mine is completely bare ceramic. Crazy when I can't tell what is defective anymore! 

The Diva: I may be in the minority, but I do like her. Could have been a little smaller sized, but love her with the other musicians. Now only if there wasn't a big chip out of the back of her head. Oh yes, Boney Joel is also chipped and has a huge glob of paint running under his nameplate. Not cool at all.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> I did it over the phone. I got email saying I had like 20,000 points expiring last month meanwhile I check my activity page and shows nothing and got no email. So I called and they said didn't make sense and checked account and said had two vouchers and had to speak with manager. Within a minute she okayee and got in email while saying it. I've found early morning are nicest people.


Thanks so much for letting us know. I will try and call them tomorrow.  It would be great if they could fix it, because I have to go back to the store, with my 7-legged spider Witch's Boot.


----------



## grim gravely

Madjoodie said:


> Box No. 4. Shoot me now.
> 
> Boney Joel: Please help, someone who has one. The white part where the words Boney Joel and Piano Man are. Is any of that glazed on your piece? Mine is completely bare ceramic. Crazy when I can't tell what is defective anymore!
> 
> The Diva: I may be in the minority, but I do like her. Could have been a little smaller sized, but love her with the other musicians. Now only if there wasn't a big chip out of the back of her head. Oh yes, Boney Joel is also chipped and has a huge glob of paint running under his nameplate. Not cool at all.


Boney Joel was the only piece I hand picked in the store. I had to compromise flaws for the lazy eye on that one. I'm completely fine with it though.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Box No. 4. Shoot me now.
> 
> Boney Joel: Please help, someone who has one. The white part where the words Boney Joel and Piano Man are. Is any of that glazed on your piece? Mine is completely bare ceramic. Crazy when I can't tell what is defective anymore!
> 
> The Diva: I may be in the minority, but I do like her. Could have been a little smaller sized, but love her with the other musicians. Now only if there wasn't a big chip out of the back of her head. Oh yes, Boney Joel is also chipped and has a huge glob of paint running under his nameplate. Not cool at all.


Oh, NO, MJ!  What is the world is happening? You wanted that piece so badly. Did you see a better one in your local store?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneybunchlove said:


> I haven't gotten my vouchers yet either.


Me either.


----------



## Madjoodie

Boneybunchlove said:


> I haven't gotten my vouchers yet either.


I called the voucher folks today. I was told it would take 2-3 business days for in-store purchases to post. If mine didn't post by day's end, I was to enter some info from the receipt into their website to get credit.

I then asked about my online and phone orders, since those points were missing too. The rep said it would take 2-3 business days from when the pieces shipped before those appeared. She said that was because your credit card wasn't charged until the items actually shipped.

So now I have my items and not a single new point. From any means of purchase. Well at least there isn't a new coupon burning a hole in my pocket right now!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, NO, MJ!  What is the world is happening? You wanted that piece so badly. Did you see a better one in your local store?


Thanks, PM. I guess I used up all my good luck last year, getting both a bus with working lights and a PC (albeit with pole issues). But I have never seen so many chipped pieces in my life.  My 2008 Boneys are rolling over in their graves right now. 

Fingers crossed my store still has BJ and DD. I didn't look that closely at Boney Joel over the weekend, as I was trying to find the "good" ones of some other pieces (hello haystack, have you seen my needle?). Wow, I can't believe that really is supposed to be bare ceramic on the piano (thanks again Boo-urns). Won't that be a nightmare to clean for folks who actually do burn tapers in these?


----------



## Nstope

Did you guys notice, and sorry if this has already been said, but on some of my pieces, if you remove the Boney Bunch 2015 Yankee Candle Sticker, it is actually engraved in the piece, like they used to be. I thought they were just doing the stickers from now on, but it looks like they're going back to stamping the piece.


----------



## grim gravely

Nstope said:


> Did you guys notice, and sorry if this has already been said, but on some of my pieces, if you remove the Boney Bunch 2015 Yankee Candle Sticker, it is actually engraved in the piece, like they used to be. I thought they were just doing the stickers from now on, but it looks like they're going back to stamping the piece.


That's nice to know they went back to the stamped pieces.


----------



## grandma lise

Well, after following your posts since the party, I'm moving away from Yankee Candle. 

My hope was that YC would cut back production on the Boney Bunch and we'd see a return to its former quality. I don't get it. Paint peeling? Unglazed sections? Chips glazed over? Awful or missing facial features? Canceled online orders from the day of release?

The Steampunk collection is adorable, and it appears to have been of good quality, that is, I haven't heard it wasn't...this year... But what about next year or the year after? And what were my chances of completing the collection this year without going to Ebay? 

Loved the Boney Bunch Speak Easy theme - (also Telebone, Spine Tingling, Last Tango, and Cat Lady too). Was so excited until I learned the pieces, once again, weren't done to scale, so we have a piano player, a singer, and no audience unless you include Booze Hound.

If the Foggy Nights Multi comes back into stock, I'll buy it from Yankee Candle. I'm somewhat encouraged its picture and description is still up on the Yankee Candle site. Still waiting for my catalog.

If I buy any Boney Bunch pieces, from this point forward it will be from Ebay sellers, insured, not Yankee Candle, that is, IF I can find pieces of reasonable quality. Still waiting for one good paint report on the Dark Avenue Limo.

I think the comments that disappointed me the most is how Yankee Candle continues to talk badly about BoneyBunchLove, every dang year. She's spoiling the surprise? Is that really what customers want, to be surprised the morning of the party? If they exist, they're rare. If it wasn't for BBL, the wait would have been unbearable, planning purchases ridiculously difficult. I literally would have had to hand pick all the pieces at the store, purchased them, then returned the ones I didn't want after I had a week or two to play with them. That's six hours drive time and $50 in gas. And I would have felt awful doing it because it's so unfair to the store's staff and customers. I'm a nice person. Nice people don't do that.

I have never experienced a company so out of touch with their customer's interests and needs. It's so sad... The worst part is that every store has a different coupon policy. And often, even the store doesn't know what coupons they're going to accept until the day or two before the party.

I know I sound bitter, and I am, but I'm mostly grieving.... I miss the early years so much. 

I'm moving on. I've already begun building my display. Last year's theme was classic Halloween with spooky trees and ghosts, bats, and a few witch pieces. I think I used two pieces from Yankee Candle's 2014 collection. This year it's Harry Potter from my Hallmark collection. 

Somehow, Hallmark is able to maintain both high production and quality. And they're beginning to offer Halloween décor items again. This girl's spending her money at Hallmark this Fall.

And Kitty, if you start a new thread, perhaps named "The Halloween Collector's Displays From All Our Favorite Stores and Online Sites" I'm so there.


----------



## gloomycatt

I got my order today. My telebone has some paint issues but I can live with it. And the lights work! My little steam punkin is adorable  and I finally have the spellbound witch boots. Am I the only one who hates spiders? I want to take that nasty thing off! The glittering webs are fine...The big nasty not so much


----------



## grandma lise

Oh but gloomycatt, while I too have difficulty with spiders, after the sun sets, that spider and those webs glisten if you display the boots next to the flickering flame of a tea light... 

I do understand where you're coming from. I greatly dislike spiders, and I'm trying to decide right now how to add spiders to my Harry Potter display. Not sure I can do it... Found an 12" iron spider at Ross last night. It's incredibly detailed, and looks so real... Liked it, but couldn't get over my aversion to it... 

Glad your order came as expected. Happy decorating!


----------



## grandma lise

I think part of the reason I'm so bummed out tonight is that I miss hanging out with you all, talking about our collections, and our plans for upcoming displays. 

I enjoy themed, indoor displays, regardless of where the decorations come from, new or old. It's not that I don't like Yankee Candle, it's just that I wish we could have a new thread where we can talk about "finds", and how they'll fit within our Halloween collections and displays. What I also like about this thread is that it's focused on 1) indoor décor, 2) collectables, and 3) "fun", "artistic value", and most important for me, displays are not "scary". I know there's an Indoor Decorations thread, but...it's different, not the same as what we have here.

Maybe I'm wrong, or partially wrong, but I don't feel like Yankee Candle values us or the BoneyBunchLove page. Increasingly, it feels like a bad marriage. Each year, they treat us a little bit worse. 

For this reason, I find myself asking more and more, why promote their products when there's so many other products that we enjoy, and that are finding their way into our collections? 

Am I making any sense?

What do you think? What do you think drew us initially to the Boney Bunch and back to this thread each year?

It's late, and much later for those of you on the other side of the country. Heading to bed, but will continue thinking about this...


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> I think part of the reason I'm so bummed out tonight is that I miss hanging out with you all, talking about our collections, and our plans for upcoming displays.
> 
> I enjoy themed, indoor displays, regardless of where the decorations come from, new or old. It's not that I don't like Yankee Candle, it's just that I wish we could have a new thread where we can talk about "finds", and how they'll fit within our Halloween collections and displays. What I also like about this thread is that it's focused on 1) indoor décor, 2) collectables, and 3) "fun", "artistic value", and most important for me, displays are not "scary". I know there's an Indoor Decorations thread, but...it's different, not the same as what we have here.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, or partially wrong, but I don't feel like Yankee Candle values us or the BoneyBunchLove page. Increasingly, it feels like a bad marriage. Each year, they treat us a little bit worse.
> 
> For this reason, I find myself asking more and more, why promote their products when there's so many other products that we enjoy, and that are finding their way into our collections?
> 
> Am I making any sense?
> 
> What do you think?


I am in total agreement with you. I love.our interactions here.

But, I am totally disenfranchised with Yankee candle and this year's release has made me rethink my entire collection.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Has anyone tried the Deerfield store? I realize at this point, it is probably too late. I called Williamsburg, and came up with zilch.


i was there yesterday...zip, zilch...nada.


----------



## witchyone

I opened my 3 pieces that have arrived so far - add me to the bad paint club. 

CCL looks like she has gray highlights, and her slippers are just blobs. There's a streak of dark paint going down her back. I really miss the pumpkin, too. I think it would look so much better than the tea light holder that's there now.

My Diamonds couple isn't much better. The girl's face has a ring around it from too much hair paint. It's also obvious that her arm cracked off and they just reglazed it.

My candy dish has a random black spot on its face and the lining around the eyes is really uneven.

Telebone and the boots are still MIA, allegedly delivered but definitely not on my porch. If I don't get the package today, I'm calling YC, though if the boots are out of stock, I'm out of luck there.

I feel so frustrated with the poor quality that I kind of want to take it all back and just forget this year. I would just be out the shipping fees.


----------



## Kriscourter

Yankee candle totally messed this year up. They should of been able to handle all these online orders. They pretty much forced this year to be more of an online sale this year. Pretty much half the stuff is online only so got to do online. Also they refused to give us a money off coupon for in store there again forcing us to use online for online codes. They should of been better prepared. And we'll as far as paint jobs this year being so bad, inexcusable. I didn't get mine yet but actually had nightmares about it and being broken.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kriscourter said:


> Yankee candle totally messed this year up. They should of been able to handle all these online orders. They pretty much forced this year to be more of an online sale this year. Pretty much half the stuff is online only so got to do online. Also they refused to give us a money off coupon for in store there again forcing us to use online for online codes. They should of been better prepared. And we'll as far as paint jobs this year being so bad, inexcusable. I didn't get mine yet but actually had nightmares about it and being broken.


I know that Boneys and other Halloween accessories are only things, but this year has been a real bummer. My two orders are still showing In Warehouse, while money from one is back in the back, and my gift card is still showing a balance of $0. I am holding out hope they will get the items, because from the looks of eBay, it would cost me $100, to replace the two pieces that I am out. 

Also, if there is anyone on here still in need of a Witch's Boot, please let me know. The only thing is, is that the spider is missing a leg. I just want to mention it one last time, before either taking it back to the store, or seeing if someone on eBay wants it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Oh, I forgot to mention, that due to shipping delays on my other two orders, it looks like it will be either next Tuesday or Wednesday, before they arrive. Of course, Labor Day has to make an already extended wait even longer. Thank goodness at least BABW knows how to get things shipped and delivered on time.


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> I think part of the reason I'm so bummed out tonight is that I miss hanging out with you all, talking about our collections, and our plans for upcoming displays.
> 
> I enjoy themed, indoor displays, regardless of where the decorations come from, new or old. It's not that I don't like Yankee Candle, it's just that I wish we could have a new thread where we can talk about "finds", and how they'll fit within our Halloween collections and displays. What I also like about this thread is that it's focused on 1) indoor décor, 2) collectables, and 3) "fun", "artistic value", and most important for me, displays are not "scary". I know there's an Indoor Decorations thread, but...it's different, not the same as what we have here.


We've missed you too!  You have some of my favorite displays each year, so I hope you'll be sharing them somewhere on this forum (whatever thread that may be, just let us know). 

I too enjoy themed displays, and usually work a Boney or two in to most of mine (because even with all of my shock over the quality of my recent orders, I do love my Boneys)! This is such a special group here that contributes - my Halloween sure wouldn't be the same without you guys!


----------



## Kitty

YC has free online shipping on $40 or more purchases, ends 9/7. Enter LABOR4 at checkout.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> YC has free online shipping on $40 or more purchases, ends 9/7. Enter LABOR4 at checkout.


Kitty, do you know if that can be combined with $15 off $40?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I called YC Fan Club, and was advised to call back next week, as the system is overloaded from the weekend, and many customers are having problems. Yay.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I called YC Fan Club, and was advised to call back next week, as the system is overloaded from the weekend, and many customers are having problems. Yay.


Is there one aspect of YC that hasn't been overloaded this year?


----------



## NightOwl32

Hi, grandma lise! Just wanna add that your themed displays are always so inspiring and I really hope to see this Harry Potter display. Just let us know where/when u post it.


----------



## NightOwl32

Also, sorry I missed your question a few days ago, RavenLily. PC is abbrev for Pet Cemetery you mentioned in your post


----------



## grim gravely

Good morning, I can relate to everything Grandma Lisa posted. I'm sure we can all agree that Yankee candle just didn't care this year. I don't think I'm up for playing their game again next year. If I decide to buy anything, I'll buy from the store where I can examine the quality. I won't be placing any online orders, especially for boney bunches. The quality isn't there anymore and Yankee Candle seems to be fine with that. Speaking of online orders, I'll have to wait another day or two for my package to arrive since it's still hanging out at the post office in the sorting stage. I don't know how long they have to sort it but it's not even scheduled to be delivered today anymore. If anyone gets their orders today please post pictures. I don't believe we have any pictures of Telebone from any online orders yet. I'd like to see the quality I can expect from that piece when my order arrives.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i'm willing to give Jardin room for a learning curve and that's why i think we need to make our voices heard for next year. This IS their first rodeo, right?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> i'm willing to give Jardin room for a learning curve and that's why i think we need to make our voices heard for next year. This IS their first rodeo, right?


Technically, it's their second. Last year, they had already taken over YC, for a good part of the year, and it went more smoothy than this. No exuses.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Good morning, I can relate to everything Grandma Lisa posted. I'm sure we can all agree that Yankee candle just didn't care this year. I don't think I'm up for playing their game again next year. If I decide to buy anything, I'll buy from the store where I can examine the quality. I won't be placing any online orders, especially for boney bunches. The quality isn't there anymore and Yankee Candle seems to be fine with that. Speaking of online orders, I'll have to wait another day or two for my package to arrive since it's still hanging out at the post office in the sorting stage. I don't know how long they have to sort it but it's not even scheduled to be delivered today anymore. If anyone gets their orders today please post pictures. I don't believe we have any pictures of Telebone from any online orders yet. I'd like to see the quality I can expect from that piece when my order arrives.


It would be nice if more people would post pictures of their hauls. This thread is almost dead since Saturday. That ought to say plenty right there.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Kitty, do you know if that can be combined with $15 off $40?


I tried combining both coupon codes. You can only use one code.


----------



## Kriscourter

Suppose to get mine today. Will post pics when I get.


----------



## Barbie K

My order does not arrive until Saturday


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Good morning, I can relate to everything Grandma Lisa posted. I'm sure we can all agree that Yankee candle just didn't care this year. I don't think I'm up for playing their game again next year. If I decide to buy anything, I'll buy from the store where I can examine the quality. I won't be placing any online orders, especially for boney bunches. The quality isn't there anymore and Yankee Candle seems to be fine with that. Speaking of online orders, I'll have to wait another day or two for my package to arrive since it's still hanging out at the post office in the sorting stage. I don't know how long they have to sort it but it's not even scheduled to be delivered today anymore. If anyone gets their orders today please post pictures. I don't believe we have any pictures of Telebone from any online orders yet. I'd like to see the quality I can expect from that piece when my order arrives.


My online orders are now on my porch. While I'm at work on my day off covering for someone who couldn't be bothered to show up. This is torture! I ordered 2 telebones and 2 CCL for my (actually reliable) coworker and myself. I will take pictures and report back this evening.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> My online orders are now on my porch. While I'm at work on my day off covering for someone who couldn't be bothered to show up. This is torture! I ordered 2 telebones and 2 CCL for my (actually reliable) coworker and myself. I will take pictures and report back this evening.


The website just updated information on the package and it's out for delivery. I wonder why it didn't update sooner since the scan was added ten minutes after the sorting scan this morning. I should be excited but I'm expecting the worst.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> The website just updated information on the package and it's out for delivery. I wonder why it didn't update sooner since the scan was added ten minutes after the sorting scan this morning. I should be excited but I'm expecting the worst.


I know what you mean, especially since two pieces aren't for me. What if one arrives broken?


----------



## Spookywolf

Wow, missed a couple of days on here so took a bit to catch back up. Sorry to hear about the canceled orders some are experiencing. I had debated just going to bed instead of waiting it out during the vigil, but glad now that I did stay up. It seems like if you ordered as soon as the items hit the site then you got your stuff, but orders placed later in the morning or during the day on Saturday are getting canceled. Ever since they updated their website, YC's ordering has just been awful. They absolutely should not allow an order to go through if there is no inventory to fill it. 

I've got 3 boxes waiting to open this morning. I'm almost scared to see what's waiting in there!  I'll post pics when I do.

Grandma Lise, nice to see you back!  I'd say post away with whatever you want on here, regardless of the name of the thread. I come to this thread because of the people on here. You're all like family to me. If we have to rename the thread next year to accommodate whatever we're collecting and displaying, then let's do that, but I just love talking to everyone on here, and refuse to let YC's bad business practices ruin our little community. Agreed?


----------



## Scottsgirl

I ordered at 7 am central time. My boxes arrived at my post office yesterday and should be delivered today. I will post pictures too. But for now, I LOVE these...


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, here we go... (keep those happy thoughts, fingers crossed, and candles burning! )


----------



## mdna2014

I wonder if Booze Hound and the candy/jar holder are sold out because they are the cheapest ones this year.....


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay results of box 1...reactions = good, bad, awesome, and "uh-oh!"

Overall first impression, good..


----------



## Spookywolf

then the bad...my telebone guy is either a hindu or he's observing Ash Wednesday out of season. Note the black paint drip on his forehead and the orange spot on the brim of his hat is a chip...erhh! Also there is a rough/unglazed spot where the sign says Telebone. There are some typical Boney bad paint areas on the hands sticking out of the top, but nothing I'd get upset over. But the eyes peeking out on each side are good. Oh but wait there's more to come on this piece, folks!...


----------



## Scottsgirl

Spookywolf said:


> Okay results of box 1...reactions = good, bad, awesome, and "uh-oh!"
> 
> Overall first impression, good..
> 
> View attachment 253053


Haha four reactions to three items! Which is good, bad, awesome and "uh oh"?


----------



## Spookywolf

now for the uh-oh... I pulled out the plastic strip in the battery compartment and...Nothing!!! Okay, don't panic yet, I told myself. I unscrewed the lid over the batteries and discovered the problem. The spring was not holding the batteries in tight enough to the connector on the other side. I used the edge of the screwdriver and gently prodded the coils of the spring to stick out more (I figured if I messed it up, it was going back anyway) then popped the batteries back in, and...









Wha-lah! The lights come on and stay on. I've tested it off and on several times and it now works just fine. For those with defective pieces, try this trick and see if it works for you.


----------



## mdna2014

That happened to me too! They really don't make em' like they used to! Glad it's fixed


----------



## mdna2014

My hubby said I got boxes from YC.....WOWIE!


----------



## Spookywolf

Saved the awesome for last, LOL! I love this little piece the most so far. It's details are just gorgeous! Sorry, this pic turned out a bit blurry, but I'll take another after I'm done opening everything. Glad I went ahead and ordered this during the vigil. Now, I'll start on box 2...

View attachment 253069


----------



## Scottsgirl

Post Office delivered! Now let's see the good, the bad and the ugly! Haha


----------



## Spookywolf

Spookywolf said:


> Saved the awesome for last, LOL! I love this little piece the most so far. It's details are just gorgeous! Sorry, this pic turned out a bit blurry, but I'll take another after I'm done opening everything. Glad I went ahead and ordered this during the vigil. Now, I'll start on box 2...
> 
> View attachment 253069


Hmm, think there was a glitch when the pic uploaded. If this double posts, then I apologize in advance.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> then the bad...my telebone guy is either a hindu or he's observing Ash Wednesday out of season. Note the black paint drip on his forehead and the orange spot on the brim of his hat is a chip...erhh! Also there is a rough/unglazed spot where the sign says Telebone. There are some typical Boney bad paint areas on the hands sticking out of the top, but nothing I'd get upset over. But the eyes peeking out on each side are good. Oh but wait there's more to come on this piece, folks!...
> 
> View attachment 253055


I could live with the drip in paint on the face but the chip...no way. Are you going to keep this one or are you going to see what Yankee can do for you?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i picked up the large cemetery gates tart warmer yesterday...i'm glad I did...i really like it.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I could live with the drip in paint on the face but the chip...no way. Are you going to keep this one or are you going to see what Yankee can do for you?


hmmm, that's a toughie. I'm afraid what I'd get could be worse, and how sad is that, LOL! It might go back, because of the chip though. Stay tuned...


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, while we're on a pause, I'll go ahead and post my news from box 2. News was good - not great, but good on this box.


----------



## Spookywolf

Diamonds couple had me scared and the paint is meh on it. But the piece I saw in the store was much, much worse than this, so I'll take what I can get. Still debating if I want to keep it or not, mostly because of the difference in size. Posting front, and some up-close shots. Her headband bled into her hair, that or she missed a spot on her dye job. And she went way overboard on the orange rouge on her cheek.


----------



## Spookywolf

And here are both the Boney Joel from the store and the one from the shipment. I actually think the one from the shipment has better paint, if you can believe that or not. Not sure why they decided not to glaze the back of the piano, that's just odd. I'll have to chew over which one to keep, choice of which flaws are worse than others, but overall not bad at all for Piano Man, yay!


----------



## Spookywolf

Got one box to go...


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> i picked up the large cemetery gates tart warmer yesterday...i'm glad I did...i really like it.


I agree, WWW. I really love the Spooky Gates pieces this year. That little votive holder I got is just so beautiful. I'm so glad I added it to my midnight vigil order.  I'll try for a clearer pic and post shortly.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, thanks for all the pictures. I'd consider the option of holding onto Telebone, ordering a second one, then returning one. The one you have is okay though. Your other pieces look displayable to me too. I really like the look and quality of your cemetery piece. Glad all arrived intact. 

I do have a question. Are all or just some of the faces and hands the lighter color that appeared on some of the pieces last year?


----------



## Spookywolf

Here's (hopefully) a clearer pic of the Spooky Gates VH. So detailed and who doesn't love those ravens!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, thanks for all the pictures. I'd consider the option of holding onto Telebone, ordering a second one, then returning one. The one you have is okay though. Your other pieces look displayable to me too. I really like the look and quality of your cemetery piece. Glad all arrived intact.
> 
> I do have a question. Are all or just some of the faces and hands the lighter color that appeared on some of the pieces last year?


Had to run and take a look at my other pieces to compare. The paint on my pieces so far is the same typical "flesh" paint they used on the other pieces. I haven't noticed any of that Uber-white paint they used on the bride and groom couple last year.


----------



## Madjoodie

FYI for folks in YC rewards voucher limbo. I got three over the course of the last few hours. I just logged in to see my activity too. All store, online and phone orders are now accounted for. I never did go in and enter my store receipt info, so the system must finally be catching up.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay last box for me... impression?...dancing up and down with joy, joy, joy!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Okay last box for me... impression?...dancing up and down with joy, joy, joy!!
> 
> View attachment 253115


So glad your hat is everything that you hoped for!


----------



## Spookywolf

The witch jar shade is very deceptive. It appears almost blue when unlit, but put a candle underneath and it turns a lovely purple. And this is a crackle which I just love. Can't wait to see this lit up at night. Look how awesome it displays with the black metal kitty VH!


----------



## Spookywolf

And my absolute favorite thing this year, hands down! This witch hat TW is soooo gorgeous! It really looks like purple glitter fabric with a dark black-purple band around it. The little steam pumpkin is so cute. For any of you that love all things witchy (as do I! ) this is a must-have piece.


----------



## Spookywolf

It was hard for me to tell from the small catalog pic, so I thought those were beads or pearls draped at the bottom, but they are actually gear chains! So guys, you'll love this one too.


----------



## Spookywolf

I had a moment of dread when I heard a tinkling sound as I picked up the witch jar shade, but the silicone gel packet had fallen inside it, LOL!  Okay, somebody else take a turn opening stuff up. I want to see more! Happy early Boney Christmas everyone.


----------



## kantosad

Glad everyone is getting some of their shipments. I really like the raven votive and the witches hat. I was adding up what i have spent in The last two months on boneys and other yankee stuff and i am most almost embarrassed that i have spent so much on Halloween. So what did i do today? I just called deerfield and ordered the Sofia jar holder. Lol. It's addicting.


----------



## Madjoodie

*Hope to swap out*

Was waiting for some better light to snap pics of some of what I wrote about yesterday. Here are the diva and boney joel. 

The back of diva's head turned out really blurry, but you can see the multiple white chips in the back of her head (no, that is not from a flash).

On boney joel, I'm sure the paint run is obvious (and looks much worse in person). The painted over chip is in the upper right of the back of the piano (looks kind of like a divet directly below the silver taper holder on the right).

Wish me luck trying to find better ones in the store!


----------



## Madjoodie

*One more*

Here is the scuffed up candy dish I mentioned. At least these painted over chips are so far down on the pumpkin's face, that most people wouldn't even see them (basically hidden in that first photo). If I can find better BJ and DD pieces, I may just live with this one.


----------



## Spookywolf

So Telebone guy had a visit with the Spookywolf Plastic Surgery Practice just now.  The tools for any BB collector's surgery kit?...a trusty black sharpie marker, and my secret weapon...undereye concealer! LOL! Okay, so yes, if you put in under a microscope you can see it, but it's really not that noticeable even holding it up close, and from a distance it completely disappears. And since the chip was on the black part of his hat, the sharpie hid that as well, along with the touch up on the Telebone sign overhead. With the lights now working the way they should, and his facial blemishes sufficiently covered, I'm satisfied enough to keep it. Poor little thing, after all that, I'm starting to like him. We bonded over the operating table.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Here is the scuffed up candy dish I mentioned. At least these painted over chips are so far down on the pumpkin's face, that most people wouldn't even see them (basically hidden in that first photo). If I can find better BJ and DD pieces, I may just live with this one.
> 
> View attachment 253132
> View attachment 253133


MJ, my store had a lot of the candy dishes on launch day. They may still have inventory of those at your store too if you try an exchange. Good luck!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Scottsgirl said:


> I ordered at 7 am central time. My boxes arrived at my post office yesterday and should be delivered today. I will post pictures too. But for now, I LOVE these...
> View attachment 253041


Scottsgirl, I love that display! So awesomely Halloweeny!!


----------



## Spookywolf

mdna2014 said:


> My hubby said I got boxes from YC.....WOWIE!
> View attachment 253070


Mdna2014, your tree is amazing!! And oh my, my, all that wonderful Boney goodness on your shelves in the background!! I especially love that black moon silhouette with the...is that a spider?...hanging from the end. Too cute! That looks like a room ready to party in!


----------



## grim gravely

My $5 Yankee Candle voucher was emailed to me. Also, my package is here. It's my turn to open it up and see what mess Yankee put in there.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> FYI for folks in YC rewards voucher limbo. I got three over the course of the last few hours. I just logged in to see my activity too. All store, online and phone orders are now accounted for. I never did go in and enter my store receipt info, so the system must finally be catching up.


I was on YC chat for a while today about this entire rewards situation. Thankfully, two of my vouchers have appeared! I think I am shy of another one, after my last store purchase posts, because of my "In Warehouse" orders, grrr. Well, at least I have 3, to help me get Crazy Cat Lady!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> I do understand where you're coming from. I greatly dislike spiders, and I'm trying to decide right now how to add spiders to my Harry Potter display. Not sure I can do it... Found an 12" iron spider at Ross last night. It's incredibly detailed, and looks so real... Liked it, but couldn't get over my aversion to it...


Okay, this one is for gloomycatt and Grandma Lise. I saw you comments on spiders and just had to run and take a pic of this. This is a gift from a coworker who knew I loved Halloween. I've never had such a visceral reaction to a gift in my life!  And though I was touched by the gesture, this is an ornament I've left in the box. Lisa said it exactly, it's an aversion I have to it. This thing is just chilly in how real it looks, especially with those creepy front legs sticking upwards like it's ready to strike.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> My $5 Yankee Candle voucher was emailed to me. Also, my package is here. It's my turn to open it up and see what mess Yankee put in there.


Good luck. Sadly, you are more than likely going to need it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, this one is for gloomycatt and Grandma Lise. I saw you comments on spiders and just had to run and take a pic of this. This is a gift from a coworker who knew I loved Halloween. I've never had such a visceral reaction to a gift in my life!  And though I was touched by the gesture, this is an ornament I've left in the box. Lisa said it exactly, it's an aversion I have to it. This thing is just chilly in how real it looks, especially with those creepy front legs sticking upwards like it's ready to strike.
> 
> View attachment 253137


I love blown glass...but I shuddered when I saw this.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good luck. Sadly, you are more than likely going to need it.


I'll keep Sean M on chat just in case.  Lol


----------



## Scottsgirl

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, this one is for gloomycatt and Grandma Lise. I saw you comments on spiders and just had to run and take a pic of this. This is a gift from a coworker who knew I loved Halloween. I've never had such a visceral reaction to a gift in my life!  And though I was touched by the gesture, this is an ornament I've left in the box. Lisa said it exactly, it's an aversion I have to it. This thing is just chilly in how real it looks, especially with those creepy front legs sticking upwards like it's ready to strike.
> 
> View attachment 253137


Absolutely LOVE this spider! Wish I could find one!


----------



## grim gravely

First item opened is the pumpkin dish. It's your usual Yankee Candle quality that we have grown to love this year. There are some paint over holes over the front of his face. Box number two is being opened now. What do you think about the candy dish? Please ignore the glare in the picture.


----------



## Kitty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Kitty, do you know if that can be combined with $15 off $40?


I hope so but not sure, if you find out please post.
This from the YC website: YC has free online shipping on $40 or more purchases, ends 9/7. Enter LABOR4 at checkout.

We realize that there are some major issues with YC & hope things are resolved soon. 

Last Saturday morning, I bought all in local YC store then had them order the online items, received more discounts, too. All items arrived safely by UPS & USPS. Paint all okay, some better than others, no problems, very happy. Today received YC email for rewards.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Ok here goes... All boxes open. I buy for Christmas for my kids so that's why I have so many! I got very lucky!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> First item opened is the pumpkin dish. It's your usual Yankee Candle quality that we have grown to love this year. There are some paint over holes over the front of his face. Box number two is being opened now. What do you think about the candy dish? Please ignore the glare in the picture.


It looks like Michael Myers took a few whacks at it, in preparation for going after his sister.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Scottsgirl said:


> Ok here goes... All boxes open. I buy for Christmas for my kids so that's why I have so many! I got very lucky!
> View attachment 253141


Everything looks so lovely. I wish my raven with mirror would ship *sigh*. 

But, I really am happy for you, especially considering the luck of some of us here.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Pumpkin is nice except for some orange on the hands.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php
These are fabulous!
[IMG]http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

kantosad said:


> Glad everyone is getting some of their shipments. I really like the raven votive and the witches hat. I was adding up what i have spent in The last two months on boneys and other yankee stuff and i am most almost embarrassed that i have spent so much on Halloween. So what did i do today? I just called deerfield and ordered the Sofia jar holder. Lol. It's addicting.


Do they still have that one? I was thinking about getting it!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> First item opened is the pumpkin dish. It's your usual Yankee Candle quality that we have grown to love this year. There are some paint over holes over the front of his face. Box number two is being opened now. What do you think about the candy dish? Please ignore the glare in the picture.


Mine has a few divets like that too, but mostly on the side. Fortunately, that is a piece the stores seemed to have a multitude of, so exchanges should be (hopefully!) painless.


----------



## Spookywolf

Scottsgirl said:


> Ok here goes... All boxes open. I buy for Christmas for my kids so that's why I have so many! I got very lucky!
> View attachment 253141


What a wonderful haul!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Scottsgirl said:


> Pumpkin is nice except for some orange on the hands.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php
> These are fabulous!
> [IMG]http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php[/QUOTE]
> 
> I think most of them do have orange on the hands. Isn't the face more important anyway (see Grim's *cough cough*)? ;)


----------



## grim gravely

Next up is Telebone boney bunch. I got lucky considering the paint job overall isn't the best but there aren't any cracks or chips. I had to examine it close to make sure but it's pretty decent and does light up. What's going on with the hands in back? Not enough of a issue for returning. This one is a keeper. Next up is crazy cat lady.


----------



## Scottsgirl

One cat lady is really good. Have a lot of brown on the cats one tiny unglazed spot and some drips. But I looked at the picture in the catalog and even their sample has a big white drip on her hair, so I am good with these


----------



## grim gravely

Had difficulty adding pictures to my last post but they are up now.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I think most of them do have orange on the hands. Isn't the face more important anyway (see Grim's *cough cough*)?


Does this mean I have to exchange mine at the store?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Does this mean I have to exchange mine at the store?


I am going to be honest with you. My store had A LOT of them Saturday, and even Tuesday, the last day I was in there. Yours is the worst that I have seen. I'm sorry, but exchange it.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Dog gone is nice and all in one piece! Wish they would have left the hands off the pumkin!! Some drips tec... But nice.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am going to be honest with you. My store had A LOT of them Saturday, and even Tuesday, the last day I was in there. Yours is the worst that I have seen. I'm sorry, but exchange it.


Thanks for being honest and yes I will be exchanging at the store. I saw better candy dishes at the store myself.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

kantosad said:


> Glad everyone is getting some of their shipments. I really like the raven votive and the witches hat. I was adding up what i have spent in The last two months on boneys and other yankee stuff and i am most almost embarrassed that i have spent so much on Halloween. So what did i do today? I just called deerfield and ordered the Sofia jar holder. Lol. It's addicting.


Well, you must have gotten lucky! I just called, and was told they are out of all things Sophia, and pretty much everything else. Bummer, LOL!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Electric chair. Happy with these!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Kitty said:


> I hope so but not sure, if you find out please post.
> This from the YC website: YC has free online shipping on $40 or more purchases, ends 9/7. Enter LABOR4 at checkout.
> 
> We realize that there are some major issues with YC & hope things are resolved soon.
> 
> Last Saturday morning, I bought all in local YC store then had them order the online items, received more discounts, too. All items arrived safely by UPS & USPS. Paint all okay, some better than others, no problems, very happy. Today received YC email for rewards.


The codes are not combinable.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, your spider ornament is amazing. I had the same reaction... I'd keep it in it's box too.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Now last one Telebone ! Lights did not work, but thanks to Spookywolf, I took out batteries and jiggled around and now it works. He has a big splotch of orange on the side of his face, but overall nice. I think the crows look like seals!!  Wish I had ordered more of these, but it I thought I would get at least one in store.... This is one of the ones someone took from my basket when I wasn't looking!


----------



## Spookywolf

Scottsgirl said:


> Dog gone is nice and all in one piece! Wish they would have left the hands off the pumkin!! Some drips tec... But nice.
> 
> View attachment 253152
> 
> View attachment 253153
> 
> View attachment 253154
> 
> View attachment 253155


Wow, love the spiderweb detail on the tart dish! So glad yours wasn't broken.  Are those hands on the pumpkin? I thought they might be ears. Could you post a close up pic of that part? That was the source of some debate on here earlier on. I'm still tempted to order one of those, but I'm so, so nervous of receiving one broken. Yours look really great!


----------



## Scottsgirl

You could take it back or maybe it's one of the pumkins that got beat up before it was carved! 
Grim gravely this was for your candy dish!


----------



## kantosad

Pumpkin Muffin i didn't really expect them to have it. I spoke to Cheryl. She was great. Maybe they will get some more in.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

kantosad said:


> Pumpkin Muffin i didn't really expect them to have it. I spoke to Cheryl. She was great. Maybe they will get some more in.


Who knows? You could have gotten the last one. Makes it even more special!


----------



## Spookywolf

Scottsgirl said:


> Electric chair. Happy with these!
> View attachment 253156
> 
> View attachment 253157
> 
> View attachment 253158


I have to ask, what is the paper on the back? Or is that where the candle opening is covered by the usual "warning" label? Nice pieces. I thought about this, but it's SO big!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am pretty sure with the response to Sophia this year, YC will bring her back next year. That and any other pieces they fubared on launch day.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Next up is Telebone boney bunch. I got lucky considering the paint job overall isn't the best but there aren't any cracks or chips. I had to examine it close to make sure but it's pretty decent and does light up. What's going on with the hands in back? Not enough of a issue for returning. This one is a keeper. Next up is crazy cat lady.


Grim, I think the paint on your Telebone is really, really good! Glad yours came intact and is in good working order. I love that this piece lights up. I'm lazy sometimes about adding tealights or the batteries die and I don't replace, but flipping a switch on at night is so awesome. Love the way the light shines out the windows of the phone booth. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## grim gravely

Crazy Cat Lady is the worst of the bunch. Maybe even the worst one I've seen posted. I need to really think about how I'm gonna handle this return because I do like her but this one is not a keeper. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Grim, I think the paint on your Telebone is really, really good! Glad yours came intact and is in good working order. I love that this piece lights up. I'm lazy sometimes about adding tealights or the batteries die and I don't replace, but flipping a switch on at night is so awesome. Love the way the light shines out the windows of the phone booth. Definitely a keeper!


Thanks, I couldn't have gotten lucky twice though. See crazy cat lady post above.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Crazy Cat Lady is the worst of the bunch. Maybe even the worst one I've seen posted. I need to really think about how I'm gonna handle this return because I do like her but this one is not a keeper. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.


Now I'm nervous about ordering mine.  Just take her back to the store for an online exchange order, and exchange your dish, while you are at it. They will display her for purchase, and someone will come along and buy her.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I think Lucy mentioned that one of her CCL's was terrible. She never took photos of it, and it has probably already been returned, LOL!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Spookywolf said:


> Wow, love the spiderweb detail on the tart dish! So glad yours wasn't broken.  Are those hands on the pumpkin? I thought they might be ears. Could you post a close up pic of that part? That was the source of some debate on here earlier on. I'm still tempted to order one of those, but I'm so, so nervous of receiving one broken. Yours look really great!


I was nervous too thinking they would both arrive broken! I see hands and think it would have looked better without them! 
View attachment 253171

View attachment 253172


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Crazy Cat Lady is the worst of the bunch. Maybe even the worst one I've seen posted. I need to really think about how I'm gonna handle this return because I do like her but this one is not a keeper. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.


They really had problems with that white paint this year. It's almost like their mix was too thin and just bled all over the pieces, and even the black paint seemed to have run down the back. Overall, it's not too terrible, but I do think it's a shame that the white paint blurred out one of her cute spotted slippers. That's one of the cutest details on the piece. Black sharpie might fix that though.  Online exclusives are such a pain to deal with. I wish they would just put everything in the store so it's easier to exchange. She's keepable "as is" if you can ignore the paint blurs, but good luck with whatever you decide to do with her.


----------



## Spookywolf

Scottsgirl said:


> I was nervous too thinking they would both arrive broken! I see hands and think it would have looked better without them!
> View attachment 253171
> 
> View attachment 253172


Scottsgirl, I couldn't open your last set of pics.


----------



## grim gravely

Just got off the phone with the store. They were very nice about exchanging the candy dish but they won't get anymore until Wednesday. That's when they get more Halloween stock. I asked if they were getting more Sophia Trick Or Treat in stock. She's getting one and will be holding it for me as long as I come in on Wednesday. She will also take care of the candy dish exchange at the same time.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> They really had problems with that white paint this year. It's almost like their mix was too thin and just bled all over the pieces, and even the black paint seemed to have run down the back. Overall, it's not too terrible, but I do think it's a shame that the white paint blurred out one of her cute spotted slippers. That's one of the cutest details on the piece. Black sharpie might fix that though.  Online exclusives are such a pain to deal with. I wish they would just put everything in the store so it's easier to exchange. She's keepable "as is" if you can ignore the paint blurs, but good luck with whatever you decide to do with her.


I can ignore the brown cats but the unglazed holder and the dripping paint are a issue. Yes, the dripping paint is in back so it shouldn't be a issue. I'll give Yankee a call and see what they can do. I don't want to end up with one that's worst. Then again, it's can't get much worst than this.


----------



## Spookywolf

I called the mall store (icky test sampler store ) and they had a foggy nights piece left! Whoop-whoop! I have that on hold and plan on one final sojourn to return one of my Boney Joels and buy that with the $15 off $45. I got an email today that they're running a 3 for $10 during Labor Day for their small jars, fragrance spheres, and car jar ultimates, which is a really good deal for those. I might add those in with my purchase to bring it up to the amount needed for the coupon. I've spent so much already, but that foggy nights piece is the one thing I debated and left behind and now have remorse over not getting. This is such an addiction!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

The ones in my local store were horrible. I'm hoping to find one worth buying.


----------



## kantosad

Well i drove to two Ace Hardwares yesterday. No Halloween. Called Bed Bath and Beyond to see when they were putting out the Yankee Halloween and she said they were working on it right then and thought thet were getting Sofia. Went today and the did not have any. Had the candles out mostly. Didn't see a spot for any Sofia stuff. They just don't have a clue.


----------



## grim gravely

As I was packing boxes away I saw this quote on this box and had the share. 
It looks like Patty has been living under and rock and needs to get out there and explore other options.


----------



## kantosad

Also went to Meijer and they are in the process of getting their Halloween out. I saw a spot that said yankee foggy so i am guessing they are getting the foggy night if anyone still needs it.


----------



## Spookywolf

I think I'm the only one on here that is not a Sophia fan (ducking the rotten tomatoes and eggs! ) That line just didn't appeal to me. But I'm glad it's gone over well for those that do like it though. I think if I can get Foggy Nights, I'll have to call it done. If I spend much more, I'll have to skip the mortgage payment this month, LOL!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I think I'm the only one on here that is not a Sophia fan (ducking the rotten tomatoes and eggs! ) That line just didn't appeal to me. But I'm glad it's gone over well for those that do like it though. I think if I can get Foggy Nights, I'll have to call it done. If I spend much more, I'll have to skip the mortgage payment this month, LOL!


I'm not a Sophia fan either but I do like the Trick Or Treat cat. I already have two people asking for one. If they don't want the one I get on Wednesday, I'll offer it to someone here.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Just got off the phone with the store. They were very nice about exchanging the candy dish but they won't get anymore until Wednesday. That's when they get more Halloween stock. I asked if they were getting more Sophia Trick Or Treat in stock. She's getting one and will be holding it for me as long as I come in on Wednesday. She will also take care of the candy dish exchange at the same time.


Darn! I just called my store, and was informed that they know for sure, that they will not be receiving anymore Halloween accessories. Apparently, it is based on store volume. And, since my store falls off after the Premier Party, they do not replenish them like other others. Boo!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

TheHalloweenKing said:


> The ones in my local store were horrible. I'm hoping to find one worth buying.


Which piece?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I just know I am eyeing my FedUp packages like a hawk; it is a long time until Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I'm not a Sophia fan either but I do like the Trick Or Treat cat. I already have two people asking for one. If they don't want the one I get on Wednesday, I'll offer it to someone here.


This is why I was trying to get a list together of what people are looking for, and no one is answering. So far, Mourning Glory and Countess Dracula are looking for the Sophia shade. I think someone here missed the boots, but wants a pair with an 8-legged spider, LOL. Oh, and Nstope needs the Steam Punkin Jar Holder. My needs are dependent on YC getting their butts in gear. Is there anybody else?

Edit: notoriousliz is looking for the boots.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Spookywolf said:


> I have to ask, what is the paper on the back? Or is that where the candle opening is covered by the usual "warning" label? Nice pieces. I thought about this, but it's SO big!


Paper is the warning label. You should get it! It's so cute and like someone else posted add the lights from TJMaxx ( they are $7.99 way cheaper than pier 1 $19.99 and the ones from TJMaxx have black wire and a black battery compartment compared to silver and white from pier 1) Reqlly it's not so big, it's shorter than cat lady and Telebone, just fatter!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is why I was trying to get a list together of what people are looking for, and no one is answering. So far, Mourning Glory and Countess Dracula are looking for the Sophia shade. I think someone here missed the boots, but wants a pair with an 8-legged spider, LOL. Oh, and Nstope needs the Steam Punkin Jar Holder. My needs are dependent on YC getting their butts in gear. Is there anybody else?
> 
> Edit: notoriousliz is looking for the boots.


I'm not look for anything but I'll try to help locate items as I've been doing. Are you still in need of a Sophia Trick or Treat cat or did you find one?

edit- Just realized someone found you the shade and your orders are being backed up at Yankee.


----------



## Scottsgirl

Spookywolf here it is again! Hope it works. I have to get busy as I have spent another whole day on Boney Bunch and yankee candle. Good luck to everyone else and will be waiting for your pictures!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I'm not look for anything but I'll try to help locate items as I've been doing. Are you still in need of a Sophia Trick or Treat cat or did you find one?
> 
> edit- Just realized someone found you the shade and your orders are being backed up at Yankee.


If they cancel my order, I need one, LOL.


----------



## amuck amuck

grim gravely said:


> Crazy Cat Lady is the worst of the bunch. Maybe even the worst one I've seen posted. I need to really think about how I'm gonna handle this return because I do like her but this one is not a keeper. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.


I received my ccl today and she is not bad, but my electric chair is a mess. The colors just seem to all blend like a blob with some muddled stripes. How would you handle an online exclusive return if you do not want an exchange? Can they be taken to a local store for a refund or do they have to be sent back and I pay for the shipping?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

amuck amuck said:


> I received my ccl today and she is not bad, but my electric chair is a mess. The colors just seem to all blend like a blob with some muddled stripes. How would you handle an online exclusive return if you do not want an exchange? Can they be taken to a local store for a refund or do they have to be sent back and I pay for the shipping?


Take it back to your local store for any exchange, or refund, if you want it. If you want the refund, bring your order summary with you.


----------



## grim gravely

amuck amuck said:


> I received my ccl today and she is not bad, but my electric chair is a mess. The colors just seem to all blend like a blob with some muddled stripes. How would you handle an online exclusive return if you do not want an exchange? Can they be taken to a local store for a refund or do they have to be sent back and I pay for the shipping?


You can take it back to the store for credit or your money back. If your sending back to the company they will send you prepaid label and you have to wait until they receive it to get your money back. However, you might got one of the nice reps who will credit you when you call.


----------



## Spookywolf

Scottsgirl said:


> Spookywolf here it is again! Hope it works. I have to get busy as I have spent another whole day on Boney Bunch and yankee candle. Good luck to everyone else and will be waiting for your pictures!!
> 
> View attachment 253194
> 
> View attachment 253195


I'm looking at this and looking at this, and I still can't decide. I see hands. But I also see small dog ears with lots of foldswrinkles on the back (think Chow Chow ) I think if they were going for a "dog-pumpkin" they should have had a panting dog tongue sticking out of the pumpkin's mouth!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, this one is for gloomycatt and Grandma Lise. I saw you comments on spiders and just had to run and take a pic of this. This is a gift from a coworker who knew I loved Halloween. I've never had such a visceral reaction to a gift in my life!  And though I was touched by the gesture, this is an ornament I've left in the box. Lisa said it exactly, it's an aversion I have to it. This thing is just chilly in how real it looks, especially with those creepy front legs sticking upwards like it's ready to strike.
> 
> View attachment 253137


Oh nope nope nope!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I'm not a Sophia fan either but I do like the Trick Or Treat cat. I already have two people asking for one. If they don't want the one I get on Wednesday, I'll offer it to someone here.


You big sweetie, you!


----------



## grim gravely

Decided to call other stores and everyone is out of the candy dish and no restock coming. Here's hoping the store that's getting a shipment on Wednesday comes through for me. Did anyone try putting a bath and body works candle in the pumpkin dish?


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Thanks for being honest and yes I will be exchanging at the store. I saw better candy dishes at the store myself.


I bought two candy dishes, one at the store and one online. The one I got online is awful, that black paint that they use on top of the Orange is running like mad. Thankfully I got one in the store and had quite a few to choose from.


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Just received my second order, and luckily, no broken pieces like yesterday's doghouse warmer! (Speaking of which, I expressed my disappointment at how my refund/return was handled, and YC is sending me some wax tarts.) Anyway, I'm really liking the electric chair and Telebone (which lights up!).


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> I bought two candy dishes, one at the store and one online. The one I got online is awful, that black paint that they use on top of the Orange is running like mad. Thankfully I got one in the store and had quite a few to choose from.


The dishes at the store were better quality. Looks like every store here is sold out though. There is a possible restock next week at one store.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Crazy Cat Lady is the worst of the bunch. Maybe even the worst one I've seen posted. I need to really think about how I'm gonna handle this return because I do like her but this one is not a keeper. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.


Very similar flaws as one of mine! I just can't handle the drips!!!!


----------



## Sister_Grimm

grim gravely said:


> Decided to call other stores and everyone is out of the candy dish and no restock coming. Here's hoping the store that's getting a shipment on Wednesday comes through for me. Did anyone try putting a bath and body works candle in the pumpkin dish?


Yes, and the BBW 3-wicks are just a bit too big to fit.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I think Lucy mentioned that one of her CCL's was terrible. She never took photos of it, and it has probably already been returned, LOL!


I still have her, she goes back this weekend. I'll pull her out and take pics!


----------



## grim gravely

Sister_Grimm said:


> Yes, and the BBW 3-wicks are just a bit too big to fit.


Too bad, it would have been great if they did fit.


----------



## grim gravely

Sister_Grimm said:


> Yes, and the BBW 3-wicks are just a bit too big to fit.


Too bad, it would have been great if they did fit.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I think I'm the only one on here that is not a Sophia fan (ducking the rotten tomatoes and eggs! ) That line just didn't appeal to me. But I'm glad it's gone over well for those that do like it though. I think if I can get Foggy Nights, I'll have to call it done. If I spend much more, I'll have to skip the mortgage payment this month, LOL!


I didn't care for her either, and I'm cat people! I've been going back and forth on Foggy, but just can't justify the price tag. Especially since my kids have decided that I can't return Telebone.


----------



## Spookywolf

Sister_Grimm said:


> Just received my second order, and luckily, no broken pieces like yesterday's doghouse warmer! (Speaking of which, I expressed my disappointment at how my refund/return was handled, and YC is sending me some wax tarts.) Anyway, I'm really liking the electric chair and Telebone (which lights up!).
> View attachment 253201
> 
> View attachment 253202
> 
> View attachment 253203


Nice! The paint looks really good on yours, yay!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Decided to call other stores and everyone is out of the candy dish and no restock coming. Here's hoping the store that's getting a shipment on Wednesday comes through for me. Did anyone try putting a bath and body works candle in the pumpkin dish?


Awh, I got so excited for a minute there! I ran and tried mine before I saw the responses. Bummer. But it was a good idea though!


----------



## Lucy08

Sister_Grimm said:


> Yes, and the BBW 3-wicks are just a bit too big to fit.


Oh bummer!!! Not sure how I will display mine now!


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Oh bummer!!! Not sure how I will display mone now!


Someone on Facebook posted pictures and displayed theirs on a black pillar. The effect looks very good.


----------



## Spookywolf

Guys, I need help deciding which Boney Joel to keep. Advice please. 

Option 1: the tips jar is melting onto the piano, but the back is better. Also showing the front (fortunately the faces on both are good.)


----------



## Spookywolf

Option 2: the tips jar looks better, but there's a paint run on the back. Also showing the front for comparison. Help?


----------



## grim gravely

If it was me I would keep the one that has better paint on the front. There was a picture you posted pages ago and I liked the second one better.


----------



## grim gravely

Option 2 gets my pick for keeper.


----------



## notoriousliz

I like the one with the drippy tip jar better than the drippy back.


----------



## notoriousliz

I'm so glad to see everyone posting pics and *mostly* happy.
My stuff is somewhere in Wyoming (1 state away) but apparently still six days away.
Getting nervous about my order.
And still regretting not getting those dang boots.


----------



## Spookywolf

notoriousliz said:


> I like the one with the drippy tip jar better than the drippy back.


LOL! I think you just hit on the key descriptive word for this year's BB line...drippy!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> LOL! I think you just hit on the key descriptive word for this year's BB line...drippy!


Your right, drippy is the new normal for the line.


----------



## Lucy08

notoriousliz said:


> I like the one with the drippy tip jar better than the drippy back.


Me too! You won't notice the jar as much but the back on the other one is pretty bad.


----------



## grim gravely

The more I look at crazy cat lady, I don't care for here. I even went ahead and tried a tealight in the holder and was not impressed. I'm not sure what I should do with this one. My collection could use another female boney bunch though. I'll have to see how she looks set up with other pieces.


----------



## Lucy08

My bad cat lady. Lots of drips, cat foot painted orange, just bad in general.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Not to argue with those who aren't happy with their Boneys, as it is all a matter of personal taste, and I would never suggest that anyone should settle for what they are unhappy with, but just for conversation's sake, I'll share my different perspective. For me, I like to see a few imperfections in my figures as this adds to what I see as a more "folk art" feeling to the line. My grandmother collected English Staffordshire figurines for many years, and the paint jobs on some of those are atrocious, but when I later researched them more deeply, I have found that this was because they were hand painted by common people who were not trained artists, which added to the collectors' appeal later on. Maybe in years to come, the Boneys will gather this same kind of broad following because they are one of the very few remaining Halloween items (outside of outright artist creations) that do not have that robotically perfect paint and detail work . Just a thought on the positive side. 
There are a few things that I would not put up with, like a huge black mark down the middle of a figure, or a large swatch left unpainted in a noticeable spot, but overall, I am pretty easy going with the paint work on my BB collection. If they have lights, i want those to work, so (knock on wood) I have been pretty happy with the ones I have gotten over the years. This year is yet to be seen until my order arrives.


----------



## amuck amuck

grim gravely said:


> You can take it back to the store for credit or your money back. If your sending back to the company they will send you prepaid label and you have to wait until they receive it to get your money back. However, you might got one of the nice reps who will credit you when you call.


Thank you and Pumpkin Muffin for the advise. Took the Electric Chair to my local store and they gave me a refund.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I went on a little road trip after work. This was the only shade. Sorry for the blurriness. I'm still in the car. Notoriousliz, I looked for the boots with no success.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I went on a little road trip after work. This was the only shade. Sorry for the blurriness. I'm still in the car. Notoriousliz, I looked for the boots with no success.


Where did you find the shade?


----------



## notoriousliz

Mourning Glory said:


> I went on a little road trip after work. This was the only shade. Sorry for the blurriness. I'm still in the car. Notoriousliz, I looked for the boots with no success.


Thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## Countess Dracula

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This is why I was trying to get a list together of what people are looking for, and no one is answering. So far, Mourning Glory and Countess Dracula are looking for the Sophia shade. I think someone here missed the boots, but wants a pair with an 8-legged spider, LOL. Oh, and Nstope needs the Steam Punkin Jar Holder. My needs are dependent on YC getting their butts in gear. Is there anybody else?
> 
> Edit: notoriousliz is looking for the boots.


Pumpkinmuffin, yup I am still looking for the Sophia jar shade. This was a must have for me and I can not find it anywhere. I also bought the Sophia votive holders, they are adorable but I was not a fan of the other pieces in the Sophia line. So, the search for the shade goes on. I hubby and my brother-in-law are also on the lookout. 

I finally got three of my four deliveries today, will post pix when I get a chance. I have been unable to get online for the past couple of days. Stupid truck knocked down our streets fios fibre optic lines. Finally fixed about an hour ago.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I got my delivery today. Styrofoam is so cheap. Breaking apart just taking it out. One witch had had a broken finger. I ordered 4 boots ( 2 witches, 2 steam) I don't like the steam boots. I think they are too big at the top.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Where did you find the shade?


Ace in Naperville


----------



## Spookywolf

The comments about the new boot reminded me of someone's earlier post today (sorry too far back now to remember who) but they described the witch that wore it as having "cankles" LOL! That just cracked me up!


----------



## grim gravely

WickedChick said:


> I got my delivery today. Styrofoam is so cheap. Breaking apart just taking it out. One witch had had a broken finger. I ordered 4 boots ( 2 witches, 2 steam) I don't like the steam boots. I think they are too big at the top.


They packed everything so cheap this year. I miss the full Styrofoam that protected the boney bunches in the box and not just a piece on top and the bottom.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Congrats to all that received good looking Boneys today! Spooky, I would keep #2, because the face is better. Mourning Glory, congrats on the shade! Lucy, you're right, your "spare" is horrible! 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

So far, it looks like Scottsgirl and Sister_Grimm have had the best luck overall, while the luck has been sporadic with everyone else. Btw, YC doesn't use full styrofoam to pack anymore???


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> So far, it looks like Scottsgirl and Sister_Grimm have had the best luck overall, while the luck has been sporadic with everyone else. Btw, YC doesn't used full styrofoam to pack anymore???


No, they don't. They use one piece at the base and another to hold the top part in place. If you shake the box you can hear the piece inside move a little. Another Yankee Candle cutback this year.


----------



## Countess Dracula

WickedChick said:


> I got my delivery today. Styrofoam is so cheap. Breaking apart just taking it out. One witch had had a broken finger. I ordered 4 boots ( 2 witches, 2 steam) I don't like the steam boots. I think they are too big at the top.


One of my biggest pet peeves ... cheap, crappy styrofoam. I hate the feel and sound of styrofoam to begin with and then when it falls apart in little pieces all over my house I am a very unhappy person. Always worried I missed a piece and one of my cats will eat it. I actually throw it all away and use alternate packing material when I put my halloween stuff away in November.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> No, they don't. They use one piece at the base and another to hold the top part in place. If you shake the box you can hear the piece inside move a little. Another Yankee Candle cutback this year.


Oh, no! It's a miracle that more haven't been received broken!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Oh, no! It's a miracle that more haven't been received broken!


Crazy cat lady had a weird piece of cardboard wrapped around the middle, possibly to hold the piece in place.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

So the pieces cost more than ever, but aren't worth as much packaging as they used to have. Got it.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> No, they don't. They use one piece at the base and another to hold the top part in place. If you shake the box you can hear the piece inside move a little. Another Yankee Candle cutback this year.


This is the first time I have ordered Boneys online. When I got them I was wondering why you guys were so excited over getting styrofoam and boxes. LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Crazy cat lady had a weird piece of cardboard wrapped around the middle, possibly to hold the piece in place.


Yes she did! It was just bizarre! I am very surprised she wasn't snapped right in half.


----------



## Sister_Grimm

The only piece I've received so far that has the full styrofoam packaging was the doghouse warmer. Ironically, that was the one that came broken, lol.


----------



## Kitty

O' no, is BB the new avant-garde?


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Some pics of my sad paint Telebone ...


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Steampunk boot -- cute from the side, cankle-y from the front.
Might have to cave and get the witch hat though, that was gorgeous!


----------



## NightOwl32

Boneys in boxes all day due to my evening to work.





















Telebone okay...got the light to work after trying Spookywolf's tips, thank you Skeleton arm on back is a blob and one side eye is larger than other,but no chips and face is good. I did notice than on Scottsgirl's piece the skull face is painted completely orange, mine is sort-of...multi-colored













not as pleased w/Boney joel. Ugh, those thin, black paint drips. Almost makes me wish the flocking was back. At least you could scrape it off. The three I saw in-store were better, now they are gone.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Hey guys, got a little insight on the situation with the Sophia shade from a friend today. I was talking to her about it because she wants one too, and has been looking everywhere. We were discussing how hard they are to find and she said she finally called customer service about it to find out where to get one, and they told her there were only 200 of them made and they were only sent out in limited release to the flagship stores and select YC vendors. Guess that explains why she has been so elusive...


----------



## Mourning Glory

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Hey guys, got a little insight on the situation with the Sophia shade from a friend today. I was talking to her about it because she wants one too, and has been looking everywhere. We were discussing how hard they are to find and she said she finally called customer service about it to find out where to get one, and they told her there were only 200 of them made and they were only sent out in limited release to the flagship stores and select YC vendors. Guess that explains why she has been so elusive...


Wow, that explains why all I found was the one. And here I was hoping to find enough to share with you guys.


----------



## Countess Dracula

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Hey guys, got a little insight on the situation with the Sophia shade from a friend today. I was talking to her about it because she wants one too, and has been looking everywhere. We were discussing how hard they are to find and she said she finally called customer service about it to find out where to get one, and they told her there were only 200 of them made and they were only sent out in limited release to the flagship stores and select YC vendors. Guess that explains why she has been so elusive...


Thanks for the info, certainly explains a lot


----------



## Countess Dracula

Mourning Glory said:


> Wow, that explains why all I found was the one. And here I was hoping to find enough to share with you guys.


It is already going for upwards of $90 to $100 on Ebay. Once they realize how truly rare it is those prices will probably jump even more. I refuse to pay that and if I can not find one the normal way I don't want it < stomps feet like a little kid LOL >  My hope is that YC realized how popular Sophia was and re-releases it next year.


----------



## grim gravely

Only 200 of the Sophia shade, that's very limited. 
I don't even want one but I'll still be on the hunt if any pop up around here. 
I wonder is any of the other Sophia items are as limited. Did anyone see the hanging tart warmer? I'm not interested in it but it seems to be just as limited.


----------



## Spookywolf

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Some pics of my sad paint Telebone ...


That's not too bad!  Your Telebone's face is good and the lettering is good on the sign. I think I'd sharpie that one eyeball on the side and that would fix it right up. I think the hands on all the pieces this year (mine included) were kind of blobby. They really need to use a less thin white paint next year. But overall, I think if the light works, I'd keep it.


----------



## grim gravely

Countess Dracula said:


> It is already going for upwards of $90 to $100 on Ebay. Once they realize how truly rare it is those prices will probably jump even more. I refuse to pay that and if I can not find one the normal way I don't want it < stomps feet like a little kid LOL >  My hope is that YC realized how popular Sophia was and re-releases it next year.


People are actually paying big bucks for it on eBay too.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> That's not too bad!  Your Telebone's face is good and the lettering is good on the sign. I think I'd sharpie that one eyeball on the side and that would fix it right up. I think the hands on all the pieces this year (mine included) were kind of blobby. They really need to use a less thin white paint next year. But overall, I think if the light works, I'd keep it.


I'm thinking about keeping crazy cat lady. I've seen better but I've also seen worst. Like you mentioned, if there aren't any chips or cracks (besides inside the tealight holder) it should be good.


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32 said:


> Boneys in boxes all day due to my evening to work.
> View attachment 253294
> View attachment 253299
> 
> View attachment 253300
> 
> 
> Telebone okay...got the light to work after trying Spookywolf's tips, thank you Skeleton arm on back is a blob and one side eye is larger than other,but no chips and face is good. I did notice than on Scottsgirl's piece the skull face is painted completely orange, mine is sort-of...multi-colored
> View attachment 253310
> View attachment 253314
> 
> not as pleased w/Boney joel. Ugh, those thin, black paint drips. Almost makes me wish the flocking was back. At least you could scrape it off. The three I saw in-store were better, now they are gone.


Good grief! NightOwl, your post just did not like me! Third attempt. Don't know where my second reply to you went. Probably will show up on the arts and crafts thread.  Anyway, just wanted to say that I like both your pieces. The faces on both are very crisp and clear and that's always the thing I look at first. After that, the rest of the piece gets a sliding scale. The little creature living in the bottom mousehole of the piano jumps out right away, as does the spider's eyes. For some reason, I noticed the skull faces on the music note on the back of yours very clearly this time. That piece has so many cute details. Definitely my favorite Boney this year. And your lights work in Telebone, yay! I'd call those both keepers.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Countess Dracula said:


> It is already going for upwards of $90 to $100 on Ebay. Once they realize how truly rare it is those prices will probably jump even more. I refuse to pay that and if I can not find one the normal way I don't want it < stomps feet like a little kid LOL >  My hope is that YC realized how popular Sophia was and re-releases it next year.


I'm trying one more store tomorrow. After that I'm out of ideas. If I find one, your name is on it, Countess Dracula!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I'm thinking about keeping crazy cat lady. I've seen better but I've also seen worst. Like you mentioned, if there aren't any chips or cracks (besides inside the tealight holder) it should be good.


Black sharpie marker is your friend - it fixed my Telebone like a champ!  And I love your idea of putting a pumpkin in the candle dish. That would be a nice touch - that or a kitty bed!


----------



## Scottsgirl

Spookywolf said:


> Option 2: the tips jar looks better, but there's a paint run on the back. Also showing the front for comparison. Help?
> 
> View attachment 253208
> 
> View attachment 253210
> 
> View attachment 253211


I like number two better, the orange drip doesn't bother me but the white around the tip jar does! Which one did you pick?


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Only 200 of the Sophia shade, that's very limited.
> I don't even want one but I'll still be on the hunt if any pop up around here.
> I wonder is any of the other Sophia items are as limited. Did anyone see the hanging tart warmer? I'm not interested in it but it seems to be just as limited.


I did see the warmer at the same store as the shade. It retails for 27.99. They also had TOT Sophia.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Spookywolf said:


> That's not too bad!  Your Telebone's face is good and the lettering is good on the sign. I think I'd sharpie that one eyeball on the side and that would fix it right up. I think the hands on all the pieces this year (mine included) were kind of blobby. They really need to use a less thin white paint next year. But overall, I think if the light works, I'd keep it.


Yeah, the light has actually worked perfectly (go figure) so I was planning on keeping him. Will definitely perform some sharpie surgery on that eyeball though!


----------



## Spookywolf

Scottsgirl said:


> I like number two better, the orange drip doesn't bother me but the white around the tip jar does! Which one did you pick?


I have them both sitting and staring at me on my coffee table and I still haven't decided yet.  And you guys are absolutely no help at all on here, LOL, cause you're running a dead-even split - half of you like option 1 and half of you like option 2!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I did see the warmer at the same store as the shade. It retails for 27.99. They also had TOT Sophia.


Mourning Glory, if you happen to be back by, and Sophia TOT is there, I will pay you for her. I did order one, but it isn't looking very likely that my order is going to be filled. They keep saying they will know within a couple of days, and that's not happening.

The thing is, these are made in China. Do you think they are making more, to ship to the US, and just won't tell us?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I have them both sitting and staring at me on my coffee table and I still haven't decided yet.  And you guys are absolutely no help at all on here, LOL, cause you're running a dead-even split - half of you like option 1 and half of you like option 2!


I'll throw in my vote. I like melty tip jar.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Steampunk boot -- cute from the side, cankle-y from the front.
> Might have to cave and get the witch hat though, that was gorgeous!


The Steam Punk boot is very interesting. I managed to get one of those shipped, but I don't know what I am going to think of it, when I see it in person. I wish the pumpkin on the boot had googly eyes, like the jar holder. 

I would swap the Telebone. The eyes on the sides are the reason I didn't get one in the store. They were messed up on all of the pieces.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I'll throw in my vote. I like melty tip jar.


Which one was that, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Somebody on here (was it Grim?) reported that their store said they would be getting more Halloween stock in soon. Perhaps there is still a chance that some of the Sophia items you guys are looking for might still arrive in a later shipment? (fingers crossed! )


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Mourning Glory, if you happen to be back by, and Sophia TOT is there, I will pay you for her. I did order one, but it isn't looking very likely that my order is going to be filled. They keep saying they will know within a couple of days, and that's not happening.
> 
> The thing is, these are made in China. Do you think they are making more, to ship to the US, and just won't tell us?


See this is a real kick myself moment. I had it in my hand to buy in case someone here wanted it. I will most definitely check the other store. If nothing else, I have a friend that lives one town over from the location I was just at. I'll have her do my bidding!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

NightOwl32 said:


> Boneys in boxes all day due to my evening to work.
> View attachment 253294
> View attachment 253299
> 
> View attachment 253300
> 
> 
> Telebone okay...got the light to work after trying Spookywolf's tips, thank you Skeleton arm on back is a blob and one side eye is larger than other,but no chips and face is good. I did notice than on Scottsgirl's piece the skull face is painted completely orange, mine is sort-of...multi-colored
> View attachment 253310
> View attachment 253314
> 
> not as pleased w/Boney joel. Ugh, those thin, black paint drips. Almost makes me wish the flocking was back. At least you could scrape it off. The three I saw in-store were better, now they are gone.


NightOwl, both of these are actually pretty good, even with the imperfections. I'm not sure you can do better. Of course, if you are not happy, exchange them!


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf said:


> I have them both sitting and staring at me on my coffee table and I still haven't decided yet.  And you guys are absolutely no help at all on here, LOL, cause you're running a dead-even split - half of you like option 1 and half of you like option 2!


I think I could live w/the tip jar, but the drippy discoloration on back would bother me; in fact the drippy black paint on mine does bother me!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Somebody on here (was it Grim?) reported that their store said they would be getting more Halloween stock in soon. Perhaps there is still a chance that some of the Sophia items you guys are looking for might still arrive in a later shipment? (fingers crossed! )


My store already said they are not getting anymore Halloween accessories, period.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I did see the warmer at the same store as the shade. It retails for 27.99. They also had TOT Sophia.


Do you remember how many TOT Sophia they had?


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Which one was that, LOL!


See my posts #4406 and 4407. Voting will remain open until the tie is broken or I make up mind.  I have until tomorrow morning to decide, when I head off to the mall to take one back.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Somebody on here (was it Grim?) reported that their store said they would be getting more Halloween stock in soon. Perhaps there is still a chance that some of the Sophia items you guys are looking for might still arrive in a later shipment? (fingers crossed! )


Yes my store is getting more Halloween on Wednesday. They are getting more candy dishes and one Sophia (they are nice enough to hold it for me) that two of my friends are going to fight over. The other two stores I called aren't getting anymore Halloween in stock. I just found out that the store that is getting Halloween is in a different district from the other two stores so it might be a district thing.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Do you remember how many TOT Sophia they had?


They only had one of each item. However, that seemed to be the one left at most Ace stores in that area.


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf said:


> Somebody on here (was it Grim?) reported that their store said they would be getting more Halloween stock in soon. Perhaps there is still a chance that some of the Sophia items you guys are looking for might still arrive in a later shipment? (fingers crossed! )


My local store sd no more Halloween coming, except candles. They sold out of pumpkin jars and jol goblets and now my sister wants both pieces after seeing the catalog. I have another store 45 min away, I might call them, but am going out of town and won't be able to check till monday.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> The Steam Punk boot is very interesting. I managed to get one of those shipped, but I don't know what I am going to think of it, when I see it in person. I wish the pumpkin on the boot had googly eyes, like the jar holder.
> 
> I would swap the Telebone. The eyes on the sides are the reason I didn't get one in the store. They were messed up on all of the pieces.


The mistakes on black backgrounds are the easiest to fix though.  And this year's boot has forever burned "cankles" into my head, LOL! Thanks whoever said that!  Just like somebody mentioned that the ravens on the Telebone look like seals. Now I can't unsee that! I still like them though, but it gives me a grin now when I look at it. Gotta love our unique little Boneys!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> The mistakes on black backgrounds are the easiest to fix though.  And this year's boot has forever burned "cankles" into my head, LOL! Thanks whoever said that!  Just like somebody mentioned that the ravens on the Telebone look like seals. Now I can't unsee that! I still like them though, but it gives me a grin now when I look at it. Gotta love our unique little Boneys!


You know what else you can't unsee.  Hungry hungry hippos.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> You know what else you can't unsee.  Hungry hungry hippos.


LOLOL!! B&BW better be careful, or they are going to end up in YC land!


----------



## Spookywolf

I found a small string of purple lights that would work with my new Michaels house this year. I apologize for the crappy pic quality. My antique phone is in dire need of replacement, and the lighting at night is tricky. Looks better in person, but this will give you an idea of the effect I was after. Think it will look really good in a dark room.  I'm getting things ready for the big decorating rampage this weekend!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I found a small string of purple lights that would work with my new Michaels house this year. I apologize for the crappy pic quality. My antique phone is in dire need of replacement, and the lighting at night is tricky. Looks better in person, but this will give you an idea of the effect I was after. Think it will look really good in a dark room.  I'm getting things ready for the big decorating rampage this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 253336


Looks great with the purple lights.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Mourning Glory said:


> I'll throw in my vote. I like melty tip jar.


I vote melty tip jar too


----------



## Madjoodie

SW, I would go with melty tip jar Boney Joel.

MG, congrats on finding your shade. I stopped in another Hallmark looking. No Sophia or TS. But I found so much cute stuff, wow!


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> SW, I would go with melty tip jar Boney Joel.
> 
> MG, congrats on finding your shade. I stopped in another Hallmark looking. No Sophia or TS. But I found so much cute stuff, wow!


Thanks MJ. I tried my local Hallmark but they didn't have any twilight silhouettes at all, actually no Yankee anything. Somebody on here mentioned Meijer, so I will be trying one in the mall area tomorrow to see what they have.


----------



## Countess Dracula

grim gravely said:


> People are actually paying big bucks for it on eBay too.


I know, its crazy isn't it  I love the jar shade but I gotta pay my mortgage too


----------



## Countess Dracula

Mourning Glory said:


> I'm trying one more store tomorrow. After that I'm out of ideas. If I find one, your name is on it, Countess Dracula!


Thank you so much. I appreciate everyone who has been looking not just for the jar shade but for the items others are looking for too. What a great group


----------



## Madjoodie

pumpkinking30 said:


> Not to argue with those who aren't happy with their Boneys, as it is all a matter of personal taste, and I would never suggest that anyone should settle for what they are unhappy with, but just for conversation's sake, I'll share my different perspective. For me, I like to see a few imperfections in my figures as this adds to what I see as a more "folk art" feeling to the line. My grandmother collected English Staffordshire figurines for many years, and the paint jobs on some of those are atrocious, but when I later researched them more deeply, I have found that this was because they were hand painted by common people who were not trained artists, which added to the collectors' appeal later on. Maybe in years to come, the Boneys will gather this same kind of broad following because they are one of the very few remaining Halloween items (outside of outright artist creations) that do not have that robotically perfect paint and detail work . Just a thought on the positive side.
> There are a few things that I would not put up with, like a huge black mark down the middle of a figure, or a large swatch left unpainted in a noticeable spot, but overall, I am pretty easy going with the paint work on my BB collection. If they have lights, i want those to work, so (knock on wood) I have been pretty happy with the ones I have gotten over the years. This year is yet to be seen until my order arrives.


Pumpkinking30, I found your post very thought provoking. 

My first reaction was, do I really care that these are hand painted to begin with? Wouldn't I rather be able to find a limo that isn't a hideous disaster and is painted correctly by a machine? I never started collecting Boneys because they are hand painted. I just thought they were fun. So give me my perfect Boney and let's be done with all of the stress and disappointments.

But as I thought more - and especially seeing the photos folks are sharing - I once again better appreciate just how unique each piece can be. Of course, I personally think YC walks a fine line between "unique" and "shoddy quality." But I end up loving each of my pieces, imperfections and all. Many of those imperfections become what endears a piece to me.

So what do you guys think? If you could decide how next year's BB line is produced, would you stick with hand painted pieces? Or is it time to go high tech?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks MJ. I tried my local Hallmark but they didn't have any twilight silhouettes at all, actually no Yankee anything. Somebody on here mentioned Meijer, so I will be trying one in the mall area tomorrow to see what they have.


I tried two Meijers tonight to no luck. I guess it depends on who is in charge of buying. Hopefully you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks MJ. I tried my local Hallmark but they didn't have any twilight silhouettes at all, actually no Yankee anything. Somebody on here mentioned Meijer, so I will be trying one in the mall area tomorrow to see what they have.


I stopped in my Meijer tonight. They had next to nothing in actual YC accessories. Plenty of candles though. 

Boy, all of this hunting for TS and Sophia sure makes keeping up with the posts here challenging! Thanks to all who've been sharing photos and their ordering experiences. I just wish it was happier news for some.


----------



## Nstope

Went to my local Yankee store today, and they really didn't have a whole lot of Halloween left. I managed to get a Booze Hound, and a witch's hand, and the more I look at the Jack o Lantern goblet pieces, the more I want them. My store had a bunch of them at the party, but I only saw four more today. I kept telling myself I will get stuff when it goes on sale, but I think about waiting, and then I get worried it will sell out.


----------



## Madjoodie

So I also stopped in my mall tonight, visiting both B&BW and YC. 

B&BW was still pushing hard with the wine stuff. I did see the PPW candle back - hello old friend. I had two candles I wanted to exchange, and was in pumpkin heaven. Pumpkin Pie, Cupcake, Cheesecake...yum! I did ask about B&BW's Halloween items, hoping I could score some early. No luck. 

My YC store was once again fabulous. I explained my disappointment with the candy dish, BJ and DD. I had at least 4 of each item to choose from for replacements. I am so much happier with my upgrades for BJ and DD. I almost had to flip a coin on the candy dish (one flaw vs another is exhausting). But again, top notch service at my store. 

I did scan the other YC Halloween items left, since the F&F sale is coming up next week. Only one JOL goblet holder left. Of course, no boots or hands or Sophia TOT. Also no foggy night now either.

P.S. Almost forgot - I found a good looking limo tonight. I should have taken pictures. Or bought it. Cause no one is going to believe they exist.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I ordered a foggy nights when it was low stock online. So here we are days later "in warehouse." I saw one at Ace and three more at a YC store. I also received my vouchers today. I could have bought it in store for twenty dollars off and just been done with it.

So here's my question, if they don't have it online and are unable to fill my order, can I cancel the whole thing? I really don't want the little items I used to bump it up to forty-five for the coupon.


----------



## Mourning Glory

The steam punkin witch hat is now listed as low stock if anyone wants to take that gamble.


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> I ordered a foggy nights when it was low stock online. So here we are days later "in warehouse." I saw one at Ace and three more at a YC store. I also received my vouchers today. I could have bought it in store for twenty dollars off and just been done with it.
> 
> So here's my question, if they don't have it online and are unable to fill my order, can I cancel the whole thing? I really don't want the little items I used to bump it up to forty-five for the coupon.


This warehouse category is unfamiliar territory for me. But I have ordered many items showing low stock, with no success. And I've never been told the item was cancelled before they went ahead and shipped the rest to me. 

That has been one of my beefs with YC. Seriously, do you think I want to pay $6 shipping to get the two tarts left in my order?


----------



## Spookywolf

Nstope said:


> Went to my local Yankee store today, and they really didn't have a whole lot of Halloween left. I managed to get a Booze Hound, and a witch's hand, and the more I look at the Jack o Lantern goblet pieces, the more I want them. My store had a bunch of them at the party, but I only saw four more today. I kept telling myself I will get stuff when it goes on sale, but I think about waiting, and then I get worried it will sell out.


I did the same thing with the Foggy Nights piece. I told myself I'd wait until a better coupon comes along or it goes on sale. But now with stock running out everywhere, I'm pulling the trigger tomorrow and buying while I can still get one at the store. 

Does anyone know if there is a better coupon option than the $15 off $45 we have right now? And how much do you have to spend to get a voucher? I got an email that I had one $5.00 one available, but thought I should have had more.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> The steam punkin witch hat is now listed as low stock if anyone wants to take that gamble.


Would calling the order in directly to a customer service rep give better odds than just ordering online? I'd go that option if possible. Have I mentioned that I LOVE my witch hat? LOL!


----------



## gloomycatt

*screaming in fright* Spookywolf no!!!! I would smash that spider with a hammer! It's so creepy!!! Lol I'm going to post pictures of my telebone (ordered online). I apologize in advance if the pics end up sideways....


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I did the same thing with the Foggy Nights piece. I told myself I'd wait until a better coupon comes along or it goes on sale. But now with stock running out everywhere, I'm pulling the trigger tomorrow and buying while I can still get one at the store.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a better coupon option than the $15 off $45 we have right now? And how much do you have to spend to get a voucher? I got an email that I had one $5.00 one available, but thought I should have had more.


I'm not sure about the coupon, but you get a voucher for every $100 spent.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I just got home after my meandering. Time to open the Boneys that came today!


----------



## gloomycatt

[/attach]


----------



## gloomycatt

View attachment 253352

Yay sideways :/


----------



## Spookywolf

gloomycatt said:


> [/attach]
> View attachment 253348
> View attachment 253349


The more pics I see of this guy, the more I'm digging his scarf! Glad you got a good one, gloomycatt!


----------



## gloomycatt

At least you guys aren't mean about my sideways pics


----------



## Mourning Glory

So one of my packages is MIA. Under the tracking it said it was leaving Indiana for my local post office in Illinois. Now it says it has been "Rerouted to correct delivery address" and is in Warrendale, Pennsylvania. Ugh!


----------



## Spookywolf

I just don't get the delivery services at all. It's rerouted but in the _opposite_ direction? That happened to a Christmas gift I ordered once. I hope you get it soon!


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> Pumpkinking30, I found your post very thought provoking.
> 
> My first reaction was, do I really care that these are hand painted to begin with? Wouldn't I rather be able to find a limo that isn't a hideous disaster and is painted correctly by a machine? I never started collecting Boneys because they are hand painted. I just thought they were fun. So give me my perfect Boney and let's be done with all of the stress and disappointments.
> 
> But as I thought more - and especially seeing the photos folks are sharing - I once again better appreciate just how unique each piece can be. Of course, I personally think YC walks a fine line between "unique" and "shoddy quality." But I end up loving each of my pieces, imperfections and all. Many of those imperfections become what endears a piece to me.
> 
> So what do you guys think? If you could decide how next year's BB line is produced, would you stick with hand painted pieces? Or is it time to go high tech?


Madjoodie, I would be happier if the quality was similar to the 2008 and 2009 pieces again. While they weren't perfect, they were nicely done...










It's been good to see lots of pictures today. At least most of them aren't too awful.


----------



## grandma lise

It's late, and I'm feeling nostalgic tonight. This was my first Halloween display with the Boney Bunch that I created for my art group, mixed with my Hallmark glittered sillouette pieces, and some Partylite votives - (it's a slide show, click on the link to see it.  )...

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/slideshow/Boney Bunch

My friend, who helped me decorate and took the pictures, found a white feather and stuck it in the cat's mouth...[giggle].

See you all in the morning.


----------



## Kitty

How to fix sideways pics.
The button to the left of Edit Pictures will Rotate left or right 90 degrees, then save.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Overall, I'm happy with the Boneys that actually arrived. I also got my steampunk boot. I have a question for anyone else that has one. One the left side of the googles, are both lenses a perfect circle? Mine looks like it has a chip, but the paint job suggests that it happened early on the manufacturing process.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Countess Dracula, I called my last store this morning. No shade


----------



## Lucy08

I ran into my Ace Hardware this morning, no YC at all.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Lucy08 said:


> I ran into my Ace Hardware this morning, no YC at all.


I had an awesome Ace hardware store one town over from me but sadly the store burned down in May. Great family run business, in town for over 20 years. I felt so bad for them. Thanks to all on the look out


----------



## Countess Dracula

Mourning Glory said:


> Countess Dracula, I called my last store this morning. No shade


Thanks Mourning Glory I truly appreciate the effort.


----------



## DarkSecret

Mourning Glory said:


> Overall, I'm happy with the Boneys that actually arrived. I also got my steampunk boot. I have a question for anyone else that has one. One the left side of the googles, are both lenses a perfect circle? Mine looks like it has a chip, but the paint job suggests that it happened early on the manufacturing process.


Mourning Glory, the eyes on my boot look just like yours. Maybe it is suppose to be, I guess.


----------



## Countess Dracula

So YC left me a voicemail this afternoon indicating that my order for the Spellbound Haunted gate votive holder has been cancelled due to it being out of stock. I ordered it Saturday afternoon. However the customer service rep indicated they have reordered them but they will not be available until after Halloween. They expect them at the end of November. The rep said they will remove any charge for the item from my card today and ship the item to me free at that time. Also they are sending me a $25.00 gift card for my inconvenience so that I can buy something else from their Halloween/harvest line. All in all I think that is extremely fair and very good customer service. Now here's hoping that that this all comes to fruition  LOL


----------



## kantosad

Someone on bbl said they are selling a sophia shade. She didnt say how much she wants though


----------



## kantosad

Sorry she is selling sophia tot too


----------



## Countess Dracula

Countess Dracula said:


> So YC left me a voicemail this afternoon indicating that my order for the Spellbound Haunted gate votive holder has been cancelled due to it being out of stock. I ordered it Saturday afternoon. However the customer service rep indicated they have reordered them but they will not be available until after Halloween. They expect them at the end of November. The rep said they will remove any charge for the item from my card today and ship the item to me free at that time. Also they are sending me a $25.00 gift card for my inconvenience so that I can buy something else from their Halloween/harvest line. All in all I think that is extremely fair and very good customer service. Now here's hoping that that this all comes to fruition  LOL


I just received an email from YC indicating my gift card ( with order # attached ) will be shipping shortly via fed ex. Wow, impressed so far


----------



## kantosad

The new Halloween commercial on Yankee Candle facebook is so cute. Makes me want to buy it all.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Countess Dracula said:


> So YC left me a voicemail this afternoon indicating that my order for the Spellbound Haunted gate votive holder has been cancelled due to it being out of stock. I ordered it Saturday afternoon. However the customer service rep indicated they have reordered them but they will not be available until after Halloween. They expect them at the end of November. The rep said they will remove any charge for the item from my card today and ship the item to me free at that time. Also they are sending me a $25.00 gift card for my inconvenience so that I can buy something else from their Halloween/harvest line. All in all I think that is extremely fair and very good customer service. Now here's hoping that that this all comes to fruition  LOL


If they follow through with actually getting you the votive holder, that is a great trade off for the inconvenience. I wonder how many people they are going to do this for?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I decided to contact chat about mine, and got the same response about my items being backordered, and they didn't know when or if they would become available. I have been hearing that I would know more within a day or two for a week now, and I am getting tired of the runaround. I told the CSR as much.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If they follow through with actually getting you the votive holder, that is a great trade off for the inconvenience. I wonder how many people they are going to do this for?


Yup, that is the part that I think has the most room for failure and why I am not too excited just yet. We'll see how this pans out ...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I am still on chat, giving them a piece of my mind. I really want my orders, but I am miffed, that a week later, my gift card balance is $0, with no merchandise, or refund that I know of forthcoming.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

kantosad said:


> Sorry she is selling sophia tot too


I don't see those posts at all???


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I decided to contact chat about mine, and got the same response about my items being backordered, and they didn't know when or if they would become available. I have been hearing that I would know more within a day or two for a week now, and I am getting tired of the runaround. I told the CS as much.


I have a feeling I'm in the same boat as you. I've been stressing over whether I'm getting my Foggy Night and now there are only 29 steam punkin hats left. Soon two of the three items on my order will be sold out. My third item is the green witch votive that I added to get up to $45. I really don't care about that item and can probably pick it up at the SAS. Needless, to say, I will be irrate if that votive I'd the only thing that ships and I have to pay six bucks to ship it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I don't see those posts at all???


Under visitors posts.
https://m.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove?v=timeline&filter=2


----------



## Countess Dracula

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I decided to contact chat about mine, and got the same response about my items being backordered, and they didn't know when or if they would become available. I have been hearing that I would know more within a day or two for a week now, and I am getting tired of the runaround. I told the CS as much.


See, that is completely wrong. I would think by now they know what items, if any, they might be able to re-order ( if that is indeed what truly happens ) and which ones will never come back. I'm still not sold that they will restock any but they should make the same offer they made to me to everyone else. Fair is fair. Or if an item in your order will not be restocked at any time they should remove any charges and send out a giftcard for the inconvenience. It really is that simple.


----------



## weenbaby

Hey guys
I bought these at Walmart. The Glade made my entire car smell and the Apple pumpkin is a total dupe to YC


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I have a feeling I'm in the same boat as you. I've been stressing over whether I'm getting my Foggy Night and now there are only 29 steam punkin hats left. Soon two of the three items on my order will be sold out. My third item is the green witch votive that I added to get up to $45. I really don't care about that item and can probably pick it up at the SAS. Needless, to say, I will be irrate if that votive I'd the only thing that ships and I have to pay six bucks to ship it.


There might be a Foggy Nights left at my store. Get to the bottom of this and get back to me. Sophia TOT and Raven with Mirror (Spellbound Mirror Mirror) have been cancelled. More details to follow in a minute...


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There might be a Foggy Nights left at my store. Get to the bottom of this and get back to me. Sophia TOT and Raven with Mirror have been cancelled. More details to follow in a minute...


My store has three in stock still. I could have picked one up with my vouchers. I really don't care for this waiting game. If they know that I'm not getting it, tell me so I can go get it myself.

PM, as for your TOT, my friend is out of town for the weekend, but she will look on Monday.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And, this is what refusing to go gently into that goodnight got me:

4:10:48 PM : AgentLil: The 2 orders that you have, will be shipped at a later date in November or December when we receive the product. We are canceling the items now, you will not be charged for the shipment later in the year.

4:10:58 PM : AgentLil: We are also sending you 2 $25 gift cards for the inconvenience.

I have already received a shipping confirmation for the $50 gift card. Crazy Cat Lady, here I come!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, for anyone else here, who might have to go through this, don't forget to print and save your chat log! If these come back in stock, I am going to hold YC to what they said. I wonder how many days they have known about this, and are not telling anyone?


----------



## grim gravely

I have been think about what I was going to do with crazy cat lady. This morning I showed it to my friend and she told me it looked pretty sloppy but if I was happy with it, keep it. She didn't like the black paint dripping down her back. I called customer service and explained that i wasn't happy with the quality. She offered to send me a replacement which will be here next week. Keeping my fingers crossed that this one is better.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> And, this is what refusing to go gently into that goodnight got me:
> 
> 4:10:48 PM : AgentLil: The 2 orders that you have, will be shipped at a later date in November or December when we receive the product. We are canceling the items now, you will not be charged for the shipment later in the year.
> 
> 4:10:58 PM : AgentLil: We are also sending you 2 $25 gift cards for the inconvenience.
> 
> I have already received a shipping confirmation for the $50 gift card. Crazy Cat Lady, here I come!


That is awesome !!! I only had one order and oddly enough I never even called about it. From the posts here I pretty much knew what was going on and was willing to let this in stock/ out of stock/ now cancelled stuff play out through out the weekend. 

I think a $25.00 gift card for each order that is cancelled is very fair and good customer service. It would be great if they actually do get these items back in stock in November. I will definitely be following up then.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Also, for anyone else here, who might have to go through this, don't forget to print and save your chat log! If these come back in stock, I am going to hold YC to what they said. I wonder how many days they have known about this, and are not telling anyone?


I have held onto the voice mail they left me.  I know from being a supervisor in a call center that we keep tapes of every conversation and can track it back to the agent, day, and time the call was made


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Nstope, I don't know where you are, put please contact YC and address this issue with regards to your Steam Punkin Pumpkin Jar Holder. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## Lucy08

I just emailed YC and told them how unhappy I am. I do not expect any response, but feel better after sending it. Prices keep going up, quality keeps going down. I don't think I will give them any more money!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm sorry if I missed this earlier on, but what are the items that YC is telling you won't be back in until Nov-Dec? Glad you guys are getting something for the canceled orders though.


----------



## Spookywolf

I went to the mall store today and returned one of my Boney Joels. I also ended up returning my Diamonds Couple. I looked it over again this morning and decided I was just not that happy with it. It wasn't just the lackluster paint job, but I just couldn't get over the size difference. I took a pic as a comparison, and it really stands out just how much bigger they are making these pieces now.


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh, I forgot to say that the mall store also had 3 Foggy Nights pieces left, so went ahead and got that. I know it will look really pretty lit up at night, so I'm happy with taking back the Diamonds couple to get that instead. I took advantage of the 3 for $10 sale too, so was able to use a $15 off coupon. They also had 3-4 other Boney Joels, and I'm seriously considering taking back my remaining piano man for an even exchange for one with a better paint job - though it's really a toss up as to which one has the lesser of evils on that score. I think the store did have one that looked better than mine. The sales people will probably think I'm bizarre to bring back yet another piano piece, but I really think I want to swap it out. Why is it so hard to get a Boney with decent paint this year?


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Sorry, can't remember who asked, but yes, the pumpkin on my steampunk boot has that same eye thing.

Siiggghhh, it makes my heart ache to see that side-by-side comparison. Toasting couple looks so much classier than the honkin' big diamonds couple. Now I want to go get my old boneys out...


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Oh, I forgot to say that the mall store also had 3 Foggy Nights pieces left, so went ahead and got that. I know it will look really pretty lit up at night, so I'm happy with taking back the Diamonds couple to get that instead. I took advantage of the 3 for $10 sale too, so was able to use a $15 off coupon. They also had 3-4 other Boney Joels, and I'm seriously considering taking back my remaining piano man for an even exchange for one with a better paint job - though it's really a toss up as to which one has the lesser of evils on that score. I think the store did have one that looked better than mine. The sales people will probably think I'm bizarre to bring back yet another piano piece, but I really think I want to swap it out. Why is it so hard to get a Boney with decent paint this year?


I'm a bunch of pages behind today, but did I miss which Piano guy you decided to keep (at least for a little while)? I think my lesson this year is to stop buying pieces online that I could get in the store. Between horribly runny paint and chips, I was not a happy camper. My store didn't blink an eye when I wanted to swap pieces. In fact, they even seemed surprised with how bad two of mine were.

So I may be alone in this camp, but I do like diamonds this year. I will agree I wished it weren't quite so big. But I thought the details were pretty cool. And I just get a kick out of the speak easy theme. While the Victorian style is classy, I enjoy venturing out into a different theme/era. I always found the original toasting couple kind of boring. Okay, I'll go run and hide now!


----------



## Madjoodie

Countess Dracula said:


> That is awesome !!! I only had one order and oddly enough I never even called about it. From the posts here I pretty much knew what was going on and was willing to let this in stock/ out of stock/ now cancelled stuff play out through out the weekend.
> 
> I think a $25.00 gift card for each order that is cancelled is very fair and good customer service. It would be great if they actually do get these items back in stock in November. I will definitely be following up then.


I'm so glad that YC is stepping up for you folks having all of these order problems. If I had a dollar for every low stock item they've cancelled, I probably be up to $25  But I still can't believe how messed up this year has been for orders.

So I am now officially out of Ace and Hallmarks to check for the elusive Sophia. Sorry I couldn't find one for you!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Sorry, can't remember who asked, but yes, the pumpkin on my steampunk boot has that same eye thing.


That was me. That seems to be the general consensus. I have no idea why they would intentionally make the eye like that. I do really like the piece though. As a matter of fact, I was wishing I had ordered a second one to use as a planter.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I went to the mall store today and returned one of my Boney Joels. I also ended up returning my Diamonds Couple. I looked it over again this morning and decided I was just not that happy with it. It wasn't just the lackluster paint job, but I just couldn't get over the size difference. I took a pic as a comparison, and it really stands out just how much bigger they are making these pieces now.
> 
> View attachment 253437


Oh wow! Looks like you found King Kong baby's parents!!!!


----------



## Nstope

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Nstope, I don't know where you are, put please contact YC and address this issue with regards to your Steam Punkin Pumpkin Jar Holder. Let us know what you find out!


I will be contacting them and let you guys know what they say about that possibly being back in stock. I have sent two emails, one two the general email, and one to a supervisor and have heard NOTHING back.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Madjoodie, I would be happier if the quality was similar to the 2008 and 2009 pieces again. While they weren't perfect, they were nicely done...





Madjoodie said:


> Pumpkinking30, I found your post very thought provoking.
> 
> My first reaction was, do I really care that these are hand painted to begin with? Wouldn't I rather be able to find a limo that isn't a hideous disaster and is painted correctly by a machine? I never started collecting Boneys because they are hand painted. I just thought they were fun. So give me my perfect Boney and let's be done with all of the stress and disappointments.
> 
> But as I thought more - and especially seeing the photos folks are sharing - I once again better appreciate just how unique each piece can be. Of course, I personally think YC walks a fine line between "unique" and "shoddy quality." But I end up loving each of my pieces, imperfections and all. Many of those imperfections become what endears a piece to me.
> 
> So what do you guys think? If you could decide how next year's BB line is produced, would you stick with hand painted pieces? Or is it time to go high tech?


MJ, this was a great question! And I’ve been thinking long and hard on it too.  I do agree with Pumpkinking in part, because I try not to be too tough on judgments about the Boneys. It was a lot easier to be more forgiving a few years back when the prices were lower. I reasoned that I could overlook some bad paint for the money; after all, we weren't collecting Ming China, LOL! But the prices have steadily increased as I've started collecting, and now the prices are getting into the $30-$40 range. That's moving into the higher priced collectibles available out there that, to be quite frank, are far superior in quality for the same money. I do appreciate the uniqueness of the Boneys. After having to fix my Telebone yesterday, I do get a certain kick out of knowing he's sharing some of my makeup.  But some on here might argue, that for $30, I shouldn't have to do that. Minor flaws - meh, they all have them to some degree. But major, glaring flaws like paint runs? Those should never have passed quality control on the production line. If I'm going to accept a piece with truly shoddy paint, then I don't want to pay full price for it. Send those to the Outlet stores at a discounted price and I won’t quibble a bit. I agree with Grandma Lise that I miss the better quality of the older pieces. And I share in her disenchantment. I can’t help but feel disrespected as a collector by YC, especially this year. I don’t like their game of trying to keep the line a secret. As a collector, I’m a planner by nature. I need to see what’s available in advance of the sale, and I don’t think it’s asking too much to get a catalog before it starts. They can’t keep increasing the price without exercising any kind of quality control, thinking that these silly collectors will buy it anyway. I feel like I’m fighting this year to get a Boney piece with presentable – not perfect – just decent paint. And if I keep what I have now, I will have only purchased 3 Boneys this year. Not to mention that my favorite items, like the Spooky Gates and the Steam Punk Witch Hat aren't even in the Boney line at all. YC will blame this on people losing interest if they do drop the line, when we all know that’s not true at all. But there’s only so much lousy quality even a devoted collector will take at these inflated prices before they decide to stop. Okay, did that sound too harsh against YC? Hopefully I didn’t offend anyone. I do enjoy discussions like this and I truly love chatting with everyone on here. So no matter what we’re collecting, I hope to keep our little group together and keep right on enjoying the fun we all have together. On to the next question…! LOL! Love you guys!


----------



## Nstope

Just had a chat on Yankee Candle, they said they are shipping out a new Steam Punkin Jar Holder to me at no cost in December! They are also sending me a $35 gift card! After being mad, I have to say that is good customer service. I really hope they follow through though in December, as thats a lot of cancelled product they are sending out.


----------



## Barbie K

I don't remember if someone was looking for these or not. They are not Yankee but are pretty cool if you missed the YC ones.
Another member picked these up and is offering them:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...r-area-want-list-requests-12.html#post1785269


----------



## Nstope

This has me thinking, I wonder if they are going to have more Halloween stock in November, after they send out cancelled orders, are they going to have the left over stuff on sale?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Barbie K said:


> I don't remember if someone was looking for these or not. They are not Yankee but are pretty cool if you missed the YC ones.
> Another member picked these up and is offering them:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...r-area-want-list-requests-12.html#post1785269


These boots can also be ordered from Country Door.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Nstope said:


> This has me thinking, I wonder if they are going to have more Halloween stock in November, after they send out cancelled orders, are they going to have the left over stuff on sale?


Why wouldn't they? YC is already losing money, by cancelling orders, sending gift cards and promising to replace said cancelled orders for free. I have a hard time believing they didn't order quite a few more.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The reason I finally cornered them, is because it occurred to me, that since all of these accessories were made in China, YC was probably trying to see if they could get more made, IN CHINA. It takes weeks and months to pull something like that off. YC should have been more transparent about this sooner.


----------



## Barbie K

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> These boots can also be ordered from Country Door.


That's where I was going to order from but another forum member mentioned Home Goods price $12.99
vs. Country Door $29.99


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Barbie K said:


> That's where I was going to order from but another forum member mentioned Home Goods price $12.99
> vs. Country Door $29.99


Wow! That's an AWESOME price! No wonder you mentioned it!


----------



## Barbie K

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow! That's an AWESOME price! No wonder you mentioned it!


We have to save where we can, this hobby is expensive.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Barbie K said:


> We have to save where we can, this hobby is expensive.


I really appreciate your pointing out that thread too. What a great idea!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Just received my Boneys today. I've mixed feelings. I love the electric chair. The faces are so different now, like they were applied with a sharpie. I'm going to enjoy them, but why did they have to change so much from the fantastic early pieces? Who designs Boneys now? Remember when they were designed by Marc Cook? I never kept up with that side of things.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

My haul. I'm decorating. I can't wait any longer. My husband just asked me if it's not a bit early to decorate for Halloween.







Don't know how to fix side ways , sorry.


----------



## Kriscourter

Opened my boxes today. Nothing broken yee!!! Ok so piano man fine. Think everyone is saying where wording is is unglazed? I like it. Crazy cat lady is alright. The cats I don't understand why are all white but when look under their brown around Chins. Also there's are very very small nicks of white in back they were glazed over. It's the back not gonna return since paint job better Han what I heard and not gonna stare at back. Telebone great paint job and it works!! Can't get better than that. Diamonds decent paint also. Dog gone. Good paint job all intact. Kinda got scared cause the arch rod to hold hanger was sticking out of styrofoam. I mean if can't fit then use bigger box. Box was bulging. Surprised all in one piece. Overall very happy


----------



## NightOwl32

Mourning Glory said:


> That was me. That seems to be the general consensus. I have no idea why they would intentionally make the eye like that. I do really like the piece though. As a matter of fact, I was wishing I had ordered a second one to use as a planter.


Oh, a planter! What a great idea it would be fun if they did a larger witch cauldron jar holder that could be used as a planter, too. Maybe I I'll find a small mum to go in my boney pumpkin dish...


----------



## NightOwl32

Nstope said:


> This has me thinking, I wonder if they are going to have more Halloween stock in November, after they send out cancelled orders, are they going to have the left over stuff on sale?


Or, hold till next year? Hmm, I wonder.


----------



## NightOwl32

BellaLaGhosty said:


> My haul. I'm decorating. I can't wait any longer. My husband just asked me if it's not a bit early to decorate for Halloween.
> View attachment 253480
> 
> Don't know how to fix side ways , sorry.


Wow! Your bonies look great all together, especially w/the large wooden couple, who could resist decorating? I'm telling myself I don't need electric chair boney, stay strong, stay strong!


----------



## Mourning Glory

BellaLaGhosty said:


> My haul. I'm decorating. I can't wait any longer. My husband just asked me if it's not a bit early to decorate for Halloween.
> View attachment 253480
> 
> Don't know how to fix side ways , sorry.


I started decorating with a couple of smaller displays because a) I want to ease into Halloween this year. Last year I was burnt out by the time it came. b) I'm feeling completely overwhelmed by the amount of bonies I have. This will be the last year I will display them all like so many of you have already done.


----------



## NightOwl32

Lol, MG. I love how u turned deadly diva and Pelvis toward each other, as if they're doing a duet


----------



## notoriousliz

This is how my four year old niece feels about the diamonds couple


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Mourning Glory said:


> I started decorating with a couple of smaller displays because a) I want to ease into Halloween this year. Last year I was burnt out by the time it came. b) I'm feeling completely overwhelmed by the amount of bonies I have. This will be the last year I will display them all like so many of you have already done.


I love the electric chair, grim reaper and graves dug while you wait arrangement. Love the "storyline".


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I started decorating with a couple of smaller displays because a) I want to ease into Halloween this year. Last year I was burnt out by the time it came. b) I'm feeling completely overwhelmed by the amount of bonies I have. This will be the last year I will display them all like so many of you have already done.


Looks great, I love how you have those pieces displayed on that table. Do I spot Boney and Clyde in the background waiting to crash the party with her blowdryer.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

NightOwl32 said:


> Oh, a planter! What a great idea it would be fun if they did a larger witch cauldron jar holder that could be used as a planter, too. Maybe I I'll find a small mum to go in my boney pumpkin dish...


I love the planter idea too! Might have to consider that


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boo-urns said:


> I like the unglazed nameplate on the back of Boney Joel too. It has the same texture and feel as the 2008 gravedigger (and probably the 2008 RIP tart warmer, but I don't have that so I can't know for sure).


I too like the unglazed back and for the same reason. Very reminiscent of the 08 collection!


----------



## grandma lise

BellaLaGhosty decorate away, and thanks for the picture of all the pieces together. I'm loving your large bride and groom piece!

Mourning Glory great displays. Love the pairings and groupings you chose. I'm going to try to copy pictures of your displays and save it to my computer. It worked. Yay! I'm going to try to compile pictures of everyone's displays this year.


----------



## Mourning Glory

My order with foggy night and steam punk hat finally shipped. And my two telebones that randomly went to PA are being delivered today. Woohoo!


----------



## Spookywolf

Good Morning all. I had company over last night so missed the later posts. I hate skipping a night during shipping and decorating season - so many posts to catch up on, LOL!  Here goes...



Nstope said:


> This has me thinking, I wonder if they are going to have more Halloween stock in November, after they send out cancelled orders, are they going to have the left over stuff on sale?


Hmmm, good point. I think pushing their release date back so late is coming around to bite them. If they'd started the sale at their normal earlier time, they would have still had time to get their inventory in for Halloween season...tsk,tsk,tsk. 



NightOwl32 said:


> Oh, a planter! What a great idea it would be fun if they did a larger witch cauldron jar holder that could be used as a planter, too. Maybe I I'll find a small mum to go in my boney pumpkin dish...


Oh I LOVE this idea. Never thought of using them for planters, etc. Now that's thinking outside the box! 



notoriousliz said:


> This is how my four year old niece feels about the diamonds couple
> View attachment 253495


Ah, your daughter is adorable!! Glad you're enjoying the Diamonds couple.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> My order with foggy night and steam punk hat finally shipped. And my two telebones that randomly went to PA are being delivered today. Woohoo!


Yay! Some of my favorites pieces this year. You're gonna love em!  I lit up my Foggy Nights last night and it is AMAZING! Tried to snap a few pics, but just couldn't do it justice. When the candles flicker it makes the trees and bats "move" inside. So beautiful!


----------



## Madjoodie

MG, everyone already stole the words right out of my mouth re your recent display pics. Fabulous job so far, like always! Love seeing your set ups!

Lisa, what a cool idea about saving display pics. Such a great complement and testament to the creativity and quality of everyone's efforts here.

SW, you are now making me regret not buying foggy nights. And my store was sold out. Perhaps I'll take a YC road trip this weekend!


----------



## Hallow Girl

How do you find where to chat online with a rep? I can't find it on their website.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Happy Saturday Boney Peeps!!

For those of you who wait all year long for Starbucks PSL (it will be released on Sep 8th this year): Go to www.pslfanpass.com and enter 'pumpkin'

Enjoy!


----------



## notoriousliz

My Boneys (which were not supposed to arrive till the 10th) are out for delivery!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Took all of my online order to the store this morning. The girl didn't bat an eye, she was great so but doing the return. I was telling her about all of the drama with cancelled orders, and with the quality issues. She had me pick out a large jar for my trouble. So sweet! If I get a better coupon I may go back for Foggy.


----------



## Lucy08

New coupon, got one at the store today, $15/$45 code is OC15


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> New coupon, got one at the store today, $15/$45 code is OC15


Thanks! When does it begin and end?


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Thanks! When does it begin and end?


9/28 - 10/25


----------



## Mourning Glory

Did anyone here get the 40% off email from BBW? I only got 30%.


----------



## grim gravely

Hey everyone I have a holy grail find that I will share with you later. I'm so excited to show you what I found today. Right now I'm out to get a pumpkin spice latte.


----------



## Barbie K

Mourning Glory said:


> Did anyone here get the 40% off email from BBW? I only got 30%.


You did better than me, mine was 20%


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> Did anyone here get the 40% off email from BBW? I only got 30%.


Mine was 20% which I was fine with. Picked up a couple Saeater Weathwr and got a Pumpkin spice cheesecake to try, just lit it will report back once it's going for a while.


----------



## grim gravely

There is a coupon for 40% off in the BBW thread.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Anyone in need of the headless guy from 08?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221875494121&alt=web


----------



## Barbie K

My cat lady arrived today. Not sure if she will be a keeper.

I think the cat on her back has a flea 

There is also a drip on the front of her robe, maybe a bad hair dye job? 

I'm also guessing the orange blob with eyes at the bottom of her feet is supposed to be her slipper? I was hoping these would be nicer since it was one of the reasons I really liked her.


----------



## grim gravely

Maybe call Yankee Candle and tell them you are very unhappy with your purchase. Maybe they will send you a new one.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Mourning Glory said:


> Anyone in need of the headless guy from 08?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221875494121&alt=web


He's gone now. Hopefully, someone here got him.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> He's gone now. Hopefully, someone here got him.


I was watching a Boo coffin guy that ended yesterday. It went for under $27 so I hope someone here who needed it got it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I saw that one too. I keep and eye on auctions to help my friend that is back collecting. I sent her Boo and the one above and she said they were ugly. Blasphemy!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Barbie K said:


> My cat lady arrived today. Not sure if she will be a keeper.
> 
> I think the cat on her back has a flea
> 
> There is also a drip on the front of her robe, maybe a bad hair dye job?
> 
> I'm also guessing the orange blob with eyes at the bottom of her feet is supposed to be her slipper? I was hoping these would be nicer since it was one of the reasons I really liked her.
> 
> View attachment 253608
> 
> 
> View attachment 253609
> 
> 
> View attachment 253610
> 
> 
> View attachment 253611
> 
> 
> View attachment 253612



That is one beat up CCL--looks like one of the kitties had an accident on her robe...


----------



## Lucy08

Barbie K said:


> My cat lady arrived today. Not sure if she will be a keeper.
> 
> I think the cat on her back has a flea
> 
> There is also a drip on the front of her robe, maybe a bad hair dye job?
> 
> I'm also guessing the orange blob with eyes at the bottom of her feet is supposed to be her slipper? I was hoping these would be nicer since it was one of the reasons I really liked her.
> 
> View attachment 253608
> 
> 
> View attachment 253609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253610
> 
> 
> View attachment 253611
> 
> 
> View attachment 253612


She's pretty rough, sorry. 

FYI, her slippers are mice.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I slept on my decision about whether to keep the 4 Boneys with flaws. In the end, I just took photos and sent them on rely to the email I received the original orderr confirmation. Within minutes, I received an email confirming shipment of replacements for three of them. Just waiting on one item to be addressed by YC. Can't beat that service.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Boo-urns said:


> This is the second headless horseman that I have received broken. I even asked the seller to package it well because the arm is delicate. I guess they thought newspaper and wrapping paper would do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 253623


So sorry. That's just unnecessary and such a waste of the Boney.


----------



## Lucy08

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I slept on my decision about whether to keep the 4 Boneys with flaws. In the end, I just took photos and sent them on rely to the email I received the original orderr confirmation. Within minutes, I received an email confirming shipment of replacements for three of them. Just waiting on one item to be addressed by YC. Can't beat that service.


Happy they are taking care of you. 

That said, very unhappy with the inconsistency with how they are handling all the issues. I finally received an email back from my complaint, their answer was to take them back to the store for a full refund. Which I did, and thankfully the girl there wa fantastic. But. It really makes me think twice about buying anything else. Ever.


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> This is the second headless horseman that I have received broken. I even asked the seller to package it well because the arm is delicate. I guess they thought newspaper and wrapping paper would do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 253623


That's just not right! What is wrong with these sellers?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Lucy08, That's not good at all. Did you attach photos of the flaws? One of my emails went through to YC without the photo. The first reply mentioned ways to return the item etc. When I realized the photo didn't go through, I resent the email with photo and got an immediate shipping replacement confirmation. I hope it's something that can be resolved, not fair otherwise.


----------



## Lucy08

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Lucy08, That's not good at all. Did you attach photos of the flaws? One of my emails went through to YC without the photo. The first reply mentioned ways to return the item etc. When I realized the photo didn't go through, I resent the email with photo and got an immediate shipping replacement confirmation. I hope it's something that can be resolved, not fair otherwise.


I just returned everything. I did keep one cat lady, she was good enough. The store gave me a candle as a way to applogize for my trouble. So the store realty stepped up, just super annoyed with the lack of giving a darn from customer service. I replied and told them what I thought of them. LOL!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Boney Dog House

Sorry, duh me again on the sideways photos.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

AbsyntheMinded said:


> That is one beat up CCL--looks like one of the kitties had an accident on her robe...



Do Boney cats get hairballs?


----------



## Lucy08

BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 253632
> 
> 
> Boney Dog House
> 
> Sorry, duh me again on the sideways photos.


Yikes, not good!  It's to the point where I see better paint jobs at Dollar Tree.


----------



## Barbie K

I've decided to return cat lady to the store. For those that have done store returns, is the packing slip all I need?


----------



## Lucy08

Barbie K said:


> I've decided to return cat lady to the store. For those that have done store returns, is the packing slip all I need?


Yes, that's all you need! My store didn't even open the boxes to check what o was returning. So odd!


----------



## Spookywolf

More company over tonight, so I'm posting during a lull...LOL! 

Boo-urns, I'm so sorry to hear about another broken piece for you! That's such a tragedy to see a classic piece like that broken. I hope you are able to get a refund without a problem. 

Barbie K, the paint runs were pretty bad on your CCL. I'm glad your taking them for exchange/refund at YC. I can ignore a certain amount of paint variance, but flat out paint runs like that? Where is the quality control on these production pieces?? No way should you have to pay full price for that. If they want to sell pieces like that, then they should be in the Outlet stores in the bargain section. At least then you feel like you still got a somewhat good deal. I hope you're able to get a good exchange or refund on it. Good luck!


----------



## RCIAG

Wow. 

Has the quality of the BB gone up or down? I'm not a collector, just a passerby that buys a thing or 2 here & there so I don't know the difference from year to year. The only thing I missed this year was the Steam Punkin stuff. I really liked the tealight holder & the jar holder but missed them. I'm sure they're already going for a prime price on Ebay & since I'm not a huge collector I'll live to buy another day!!

I got this guy & he's so much larger than I'd expected. Same with the $10 pumpkin candy bowl, it's super cute but larger than I'd expected & that's not a complaint. 










I also got these cute little cats & LOVE THEM!!


----------



## RCIAG

Yep, the Steam Punkin stuff is going for big $$$ on Ebay already.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...TRS0&_nkw=yankee+candle+steam+punkin&_sacat=0


----------



## notoriousliz

Here's my online order! I'm really happy with the paint jobs, considering...


----------



## notoriousliz

One more...


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

grim gravely said:


> Hey everyone I have a holy grail find that I will share with you later. I'm so excited to show you what I found today. Right now I'm out to get a pumpkin spice latte.



 Grim, what is your holy grail find??!!!! I am so excited to hear about this


----------



## Spookywolf

Good Morning Everyone. I'm starting to pull out Halloween tubs and boxes and...oh my! Can anyone say "overload?" LOL. I have no idea where I'm going to put all this stuff!  Right now I'm just trying to find places to set things as I unpack. These got parked on top of a bookshelf late last night, but I kind of like how they look together, what do you think?


----------



## Spookywolf

And if anyone is looking for cheapie lights, I found these at my local grocery store (Krogers for those that have that chain) for $4.79. Here's the package...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning! I missed everyone yesterday! Thanks to AbsyntheMinded, my GORGEOUS Sophia shade arrived safe and sound!  Thank you also, for telling us about Starbucks; I am ready to get my free Spiced Pumpkin Latte!  Also, YC FINALLY released the hold on my GC, so I ordered two of the CCL's this morning. After seeing different ones from other members here, I am nervous that neither one will be good.  I also ordered one more of the triple tea light holder inserts, since they are showing low stock, and come in very handy! Now, I just have to chat with YC, so that they can comp my shipping on that order, for one of the ones they cancelled.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I think Barbie K takes home the award for worst Crazy Cat Lady, Grim for the worst pumpkin bowl, and Boo-urns for the most broken Boneys this year.  At least so far!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Good Morning Everyone. I'm starting to pull out Halloween tubs and boxes and...oh my! Can anyone say "overload?" LOL. I have no idea where I'm going to put all this stuff!  Right now I'm just trying to find places to set things as I unpack. These got parked on top of a bookshelf late last night, but I kind of like how they look together, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 253688


You are off to a great start!  I am starting my decorating too, but am mainly working on clearing things out, to put up my mantle garland, and my new Minions wreath! So excited!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Do Boney cats get hairballs?


This cracked me up right here, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Grim, what is your holy grail find??!!!! I am so excited to hear about this


Yes, Grim. It's not nice to leave everybody hanging like this! Show us the goods!


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You are off to a great start!  I am starting my decorating too, but am mainly working on clearing things out, to put up my mantle garland, and my new Minions wreath! So excited!


Minions wreath? There is such a glorious item...where?

Good luck with your CCLs. I'm still deciding whether to keep mine. Perhaps you guys can help...I'll post pictures later. And congrats on getting your Sophia shade safe and sound. I hope you'll post pictures some time of it lit up and/or in a display this year! 

And a few other things:

Grim, come on you are killing us. The words holy grail and then nada?!?

Boo-urns, I am so sorry to see another broken HH. I've had my fair share of broken Boneys, but never (knock on wood) two of the same item. Perhaps the third time will be the charm?

SW, I do like those three pieces grouped...a cool eerie feel. Now a Boney or two added to the mix would make it perfect!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Minions wreath? There is such a glorious item...where?
> 
> Good luck with your CCLs. I'm still deciding whether to keep mine. Perhaps you guys can help...I'll post pictures later. And congrats on getting your Sophia shade safe and sound. I hope you'll post pictures some time of it lit up and/or in a display this year!
> 
> And a few other things:
> 
> Grim, come on you are killing us. The words holy grail and then nada?!?
> 
> Boo-urns, I am so sorry to see another broken HH. I've had my fair share of broken Boneys, but never (knock on wood) two of the same item. Perhaps the third time will be the charm?
> 
> SW, I do like those three pieces grouped...a cool eerie feel. Now a Boney or two added to the mix would make it perfect!


MJ, it's a custom wreath, not one you can find at the store. After I get it out, I will take pictures, and if you are interested in getting one like it, I will get you the maker's information. 

Please post pictures of your CCL. We will let you know if she is just a little to cra cra to keep.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, both of my YC orders arrived Friday and Saturday, yielding my Steam Punkin Jar Holder, Boots, Votive, and the Spellbound Spooky Gates Votive. DH likes all of them, but I am thinking of using the Steam Punkin Boot as barter. I still need my TOT Sophia and raven with mirror.


----------



## Barbie K

I called YC about my poor cat lady and they issued me a credit. Now I am afraid to just order another one and have to deal with this again. Not sure what to do. I think I will crown her worst cat lady and get her and award like Pumpkin Muffin said


----------



## grim gravely

Good morning I'm off to exchange my pumpkin candy dish at the store. Pumpkin, unfortunately, the pumpkin spice latte code is not for a free pumpkin spice latte, it lets you unlock the code to order it early. If you ask me, it sounds like a little bit of false advertising but I wanted to let you know so you don't end up disappointed. I'll post a picture of my find later today.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> SW, I do like those three pieces grouped...a cool eerie feel. Now a Boney or two added to the mix would make it perfect!


LOL, Yes!  The Boneys have yet to make their appearance in my displays. I try to get all the unpacking done first and get the other items out, then tucked the Boneys in here and there. I'm always so afraid something is going to get bumped or broken with all the shuffling around so I save them for last. 



Barbie K said:


> I called YC about my poor cat lady and they issued me a credit. Now I am afraid to just order another one and have to deal with this again. Not sure what to do. I think I will crown her worst cat lady and get her and award like Pumpkin Muffin said


Barbie, maybe you could order more than one and chose the one with the better paint? It took me 3 tries to get a Boney Joel I was happy with, so maybe multiple choice is the way to go. Hope you get a good one!


----------



## Spookywolf

Has everyone else received their YC catalogs? I still haven't got mine yet. I'm thinking about calling YC customer service and just asking them to send me one in case I fell off the mailing list again.


----------



## Barbie K

Spookywolf said:


> Has everyone else received their YC catalogs? I still haven't got mine yet. I'm thinking about calling YC customer service and just asking them to send me one in case I fell off the mailing list again.


I received mine the day after the Witches Ball.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, that was one of the weirdest calls I've ever placed with YC. I spoke with customer service to request a Halloween catalog and she told me that _if_ they could find one in the office they would send it to me? She didn't sound very positive. Now I'm not sure I'll even get one this year. What a bummer.


----------



## kantosad

Spookywolf. I have two catalogs. I can send you one if you dont get it. I got one at the store and then one in tbe mail


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Boo-urns said:


> This is the second headless horseman that I have received broken. I even asked the seller to package it well because the arm is delicate. I guess they thought newspaper and wrapping paper would do the trick.


Boo-ums I'm so sorry your Boney arrived damaged. I can't fathom how a seller would think sending something delicate like that wrapped in only paper would be protected during shipping. Once you send them a pic, that should be an automatic full refund & you get to keep the piece (not sure if you're up to try it, but in the past I've used Crazy Glue & it's worked well). Anymore I do the "Add Message" at checkout insisting they wrap the piece in bubble wrap and put it in the shipping box securely so it can't move around. It's worked most of the time.

Enjoying the early peeks at a few displays. Can't wait for full-on Boney decorating madness! Happily Crazy Cat Lady arrived o.k., and I think she'll fit in with some of the other pieces, but Spine Tingling/Electrocution guy is just too big. Gonna spend part of this long weekend putting away summer stuff and dusting in anticipation of fall decorating \o/ .


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Well, that was one of the weirdest calls I've ever placed with YC. I spoke with customer service to request a Halloween catalog and she told me that _if_ they could find one in the office they would send it to me? She didn't sound very positive. Now I'm not sure I'll even get one this year. What a bummer.


I've tried for years to get on YC's catalog mailing list. Given all I buy there, you'd think YC would send me one a week! But not so much. I had to go pick up a fall catalog at my store. You might want to check in with your local store (unless you're not sure you can escape without spending more money)!


----------



## Spookywolf

kantosad said:


> Spookywolf. I have two catalogs. I can send you one if you dont get it. I got one at the store and then one in tbe mail


Awh, kantosad, thank you so much for offering! You're so sweet!!  But I called my store a little bit ago and she told me they had plenty and to come on in and pick one up. Yay! Should have just done that in the first place instead of calling to order one. The downside is I have to traipse back into the store again and that's always SO dangerous, LOL! I find it very difficult not to make a purchase while I'm in there.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I've tried for years to get on YC's catalog mailing list. Given all I buy there, you'd think YC would send me one a week! But not so much. I had to go pick up a fall catalog at my store. You might want to check in with your local store (unless you're not sure you can escape without spending more money)!


Great minds think alike, MJ! But yes, you're right about trying to escape without spending in there. Stay tuned to see how successful my willpower will be this trip!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Good morning I'm off to exchange my pumpkin candy dish at the store. Pumpkin, unfortunately, the pumpkin spice latte code is not for a free pumpkin spice latte, it lets you unlock the code to order it early. If you ask me, it sounds like a little bit of false advertising but I wanted to let you know so you don't end up disappointed. I'll post a picture of my find later today.


Drat! Better to know now, than look surprised in front of the barista, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If anyone in their YC wherabouts finds a Sophia TOT, please let me know. The more time goes by, the more I am thinking about buying one from eBay. I don't like to do it, but by the time YC replaces her this year, Halloween will be long over.


----------



## notoriousliz

I never got a catalog either.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If anyone in their YC wherabouts finds a Sophia TOT, please let me know. The more time goes by, the more I am thinking about buying one from eBay. I don't like to do it, but by the time YC replaces her this year, Halloween will be long over.


Be strong! I have a feeling I will have one in my possession tomorrow!


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If anyone in their YC wherabouts finds a Sophia TOT, please let me know. The more time goes by, the more I am thinking about buying one from eBay. I don't like to do it, but by the time YC replaces her this year, Halloween will be long over.


I have a lead on two this week. I can't promise anything but if they do arrive at the two stores and they do hold them for me I may have one to sell you. Again, I can't promise as they already had the pumpkin dish back on the shelf this morning that I asked them to hold me last night.


----------



## grim gravely

Went ahead and replaced my award winning pumpkin dish today. On my way home from another store I happen to come across a huge Ace Hardware. They had everything, including Yankee Candle. It is true, Ace does sell Yankee Candle. However, I was disappointed to learn that they did not have any Sophia items. l was told they did not receive any Yankee Candle Halloween items yet and weren't sure if they were even going to get any. Maybe I'll look again this week if I'm out that way again.


----------



## grim gravely

Has anyone received a email confirmation for their Yankee Candle replacements? I have not received a order confirmation for the replacement and couldn't pull up the new order number on line. Maybe they will send me something once my replacement is shipped?


----------



## Misaki

Hello...I went to Yankee Candle outlet today and the entire table of Boney Bunch items were 50% off. I bought the huge Dead End hotel for about $28! Just thought if you have an outlet store near you, you might want to head out there to check them out to see if they have the accessories in stock.
View attachment 253763


----------



## grim gravely

Misaki said:


> Hello...I went to Yankee Candle outlet today and the entire table of Boney Bunch items were 50% off. I bought the huge Dead End hotel for about $28! Just thought if you have an outlet store near you, you might want to head out there to check them out to see if they have the accessories in stock.
> View attachment 253763


Looks like the outlet store has more Halloween and boney bunch this year than past years. Thanks for posting that picture.


----------



## Barbie K

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If anyone in their YC wherabouts finds a Sophia TOT, please let me know. The more time goes by, the more I am thinking about buying one from eBay. I don't like to do it, but by the time YC replaces her this year, Halloween will be long over.


I'll be out and about tomorrow and can check for Sophia. Were you also looking for the jar shade? I had read someone was looking for one but not sure if they were able to get it or not. I can look for both. There are a couple of Hallmarks in my area and at least one Ace Hardware that I know of.


----------



## Kitty

2009 Umbrella Ladies Portrait


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> 2009 Umbrella Ladies Portrait
> 
> View attachment 253766


Thanks for sharing that picture, Kitty! I really like it. It's got that Victorian yet creepy vipe that brings me back to the original Boneys we all loved. How cute would the 09 Umbrella Lady look displayed in front of that!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Barbie K said:


> I'll be out and about tomorrow and can check for Sophia. Were you also looking for the jar shade? I had read someone was looking for one but not sure if they were able to get it or not. I can look for both. There are a couple of Hallmarks in my area and at least one Ace Hardware that I know of.


I'm looking for the Sophia shade if you come across one please.


----------



## Mourning Glory

TOT Sophia acquired!


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> TOT Sophia acquired!


Where did you find it?


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Where did you find it?


I had my friend go back to the same Ace that I got my shade from in Naperville. I also had her see if they had any more shades. They didnt. No surprise there.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I had my friend go back to the same Ace that I got my shade from in Naperville. I also had her see if they had any more shades. They didnt. No surprise there.


The Ace I went to had Yankee Candle but no Halloween. I'm not in need of Sophia items but I'm always looking for others. Two Yankee stores are due to get one in stock Wednesday and should be holding them for me.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> The Ace I went to had Yankee Candle but no Halloween. I'm not in need of Sophia items but I'm always looking for others. Two Yankee stores are due to get one in stock Wednesday and should be holding them for me.


The Ace stores that do carry them seem to only have one of each piece which bummed me out. I got my shade and know that others are looking. I got PM her Sophia now. Is anyone else here in need of the TOT Sophia? Im not promising anything, but I may be able to locate one in the next week or so.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I'm looking for the Sophia shade if anyone can find one. I would appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## Lucy08

Misaki said:


> Hello...I went to Yankee Candle outlet today and the entire table of Boney Bunch items were 50% off. I bought the huge Dead End hotel for about $28! Just thought if you have an outlet store near you, you might want to head out there to check them out to see if they have the accessories in stock.
> View attachment 253763


Wow! I hit an outlet today as well, all they had was headless farmers and the dig in candy dish.


----------



## grim gravely

I haven't forgot to post my "holy grail" item that I found yesterday. I'm buried in Halloween stuff right now getting things decorated inside. I have way to much Halloween stuff. Why do I need to keep buying stuff every year? lol I'll take a picture in a little while and post it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> TOT Sophia acquired!


Really??? OMG!  PM me, and please let me know what I need to do! Thank goodness I didn't crack, and get one on eBay, LOL!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Barbie K said:


> I'll be out and about tomorrow and can check for Sophia. Were you also looking for the jar shade? I had read someone was looking for one but not sure if they were able to get it or not. I can look for both. There are a couple of Hallmarks in my area and at least one Ace Hardware that I know of.


I believe Countess Dracula mentioned the Sophia shade around the time I did. That means she and Bbl are both looking for it. I might have been the only one looking for TOT Sophia, LOL.


----------



## Nstope

Misaki said:


> Hello...I went to Yankee Candle outlet today and the entire table of Boney Bunch items were 50% off. I bought the huge Dead End hotel for about $28! Just thought if you have an outlet store near you, you might want to head out there to check them out to see if they have the accessories in stock.
> View attachment 253763



I wish I had an outlet near me! It would make back-collecting a lot easier!


----------



## Lucy08

Nstope said:


> I wish I had an outlet near me! It would make back-collecting a lot easier!


Not unless you want last years stuff or a headless farmer! LOL!


----------



## Countess Dracula

Barbie K said:


> I'll be out and about tomorrow and can check for Sophia. Were you also looking for the jar shade? I had read someone was looking for one but not sure if they were able to get it or not. I can look for both. There are a couple of Hallmarks in my area and at least one Ace Hardware that I know of.



Yup I'm still looking for it. Went out yesterday, not able to find it


----------



## Countess Dracula

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I believe Countess Dracula mentioned the Sophia shade around the time I did. That means she and Bbl are both looking for it. I might have been the only one looking for TOT Sophia, LOL.


Yup Pumpkin Muffin I've been looking for it for a while now ... still nothing


----------



## Spookywolf

Telebone is officially at low stock on YC's site.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I just returned everything. I did keep one cat lady, she was good enough. The store gave me a candle as a way to applogize for my trouble. So the store realty stepped up, just super annoyed with the lack of giving a darn from customer service. I replied and told them what I thought of them. LOL!


Lucy, was the Crazy cat lady the only Boney you ended up with this year?


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Boo-urns, so sorry about your Headless Horseman! I can't believe the seller didn't use any bubble wrap. Hope you are able to get a refund with no issues!

eBay finally resolved the claim & I got a refund on my Headless Horseman. I am questioning if I even want to attempt buying it again. It seems like the arm is a weak spot & with so many sellers not packing items properly, I can't help but think the odds are not in my favor.

I got 2 $5 vouchers already from my YC Halloween purchases, and I ended up using it on a Deadly Diva to go with Boney Joel & The Boos Brothers. I stopped at 2 stores to see what they had. I hadn't really looked at the Divas before but man, most of them really look rough! Luckily I found one in good shape at the 2nd store -- plus the old-style bat wings from last year (I think) that I'd really wanted but hadn't gotten around to buying on eBay yet.

I finally started putting out Halloween stuff Friday. Despite not buying a ton of Boneys this year, I've been buying lots of Halloween goodies other places, and now I'm questioning if I have room for everything. All the "older" Boneys aren't out yet and I haven't put any from this year out yet! Really enjoying seeing everyone's displays, though. I really love this thread - you guys are such an awesome "bunch!"


----------



## grim gravely

Sorry for making everyone wait so long, it wasn't by choice though. Yesterday I went to Goodwill to see the Halloween section. As I was walking around I spotted this sitting on the floor. Yes, I grabbed it like a crazy person. Oh yeah, it was only $4.99  (sorry for the bad picture in the horrible lighting)


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Sorry for making everyone wait so long, it wasn't by choice though. Yesterday I went to Goodwill to see the Halloween section. As I was walking around I spotted this sitting on the floor. Yes, I grabbed it like a crazy person. Oh yeah, it was only $4.99  (sorry for the bad picture in the horrible lighting)


Wow what a score! Do you know what year that is from? I don't think I've seen that one before.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

grim gravely said:


> Sorry for making everyone wait so long, it wasn't by choice though. Yesterday I went to Goodwill to see the Halloween section. As I was walking around I spotted this sitting on the floor. Yes, I grabbed it like a crazy person. Oh yeah, it was only $4.99  (sorry for the bad picture in the horrible lighting)


Who hoo! Awesome find!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I just heard a crash in my dining room. Someone please remind me why I own cats again.


----------



## Hallow Girl

what a great find!!


grim gravely said:


> Sorry for making everyone wait so long, it wasn't by choice though. Yesterday I went to Goodwill to see the Halloween section. As I was walking around I spotted this sitting on the floor. Yes, I grabbed it like a crazy person. Oh yeah, it was only $4.99  (sorry for the bad picture in the horrible lighting)


----------



## Hallow Girl

Mourning Glory said:


> I just heard a crash in my dining room. Someone please remind me why I own cats again.


Another reason why I don't like cats


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Lucy, was the Crazy cat lady the only Boney you ended up with this year?


No, I kept Telebone. He was gong back but then the kids were so disappointed. Big Dr Who fans, they wanted him to stay. So I caved!


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> I just heard a crash in my dining room. Someone please remind me why I own cats again.


Oh no!!! Bad kitties! Can't have anything nice when you have animals or kids!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

My replacement Boneys shipped today - a new Dog House, Telebone, Joel & Boos Brothers. Fingers crossed they are all lovely. 

The Aspen leaves are starting to change color and fall here. I love the cool temps, wearing a sweater at night & in the mornings, and I love drinking coffee out of my Halloween mug. I love autumn.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Mourning Glory said:


> I just heard a crash in my dining room. Someone please remind me why I own cats again.


Disaster! So sorry. Is that an Afterlife piece in there? I'd be crying for sure. 

Getting a puppy next week.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Mourning Glory said:


> I just heard a crash in my dining room. Someone please remind me why I own cats again.


Oh no I'm so sorry!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I just heard a crash in my dining room. Someone please remind me why I own cats again.


Oh no Mourning Glory! I'm so sad about your tragedy. There's nothing scarier than the sound of breaking glass during display season. 



BellaLaGhosty said:


> Disaster! So sorry. Is that an Afterlife piece in there? I'd be crying for sure.
> 
> Getting a puppy next week.


Bella, you'd better lock up all your Boneys when your new fur bundle arrives!  (and show us some pics of your new family member when you get him/her! )


----------



## Spookywolf

BellaLaGhosty said:


> My replacement Boneys shipped today - a new Dog House, Telebone, Joel & Boos Brothers. Fingers crossed they are all lovely.
> 
> The Aspen leaves are starting to change color and fall here. I love the cool temps, wearing a sweater at night & in the mornings, and I love drinking coffee out of my Halloween mug. I love autumn.


Ah, you just painted the nicest picture in my head. The temps really heated up during this past week in my area, so it still feels very summer-like here. But I'm seeing the first few leaves in my yard now, so it's right around the corner!  And good luck on your new pieces!!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Sorry for making everyone wait so long, it wasn't by choice though. Yesterday I went to Goodwill to see the Halloween section. As I was walking around I spotted this sitting on the floor. Yes, I grabbed it like a crazy person. Oh yeah, it was only $4.99  (sorry for the bad picture in the horrible lighting)


Grim, congrats on your new mansion - very spooky looking! Those are the kinds of bargains that make your whole year.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Thanks for the support, guys. When I heard the crash I do have to say I was expecting much worse. The bright side to all of this is that I just ordered a new boney witch. I got her in a lot on ebay. I was either going to sell her to my friend or give her for Christmas. Hopefully it arrives in one piece so I will have a replacement there. The other witch has cleaner breaks so I will try to repair it. The big sigh of relief is when I went out to investigate, my 08 Hilda was laying half off the table unscathed. Naturally, she found a new home!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Thanks for the support, guys. When I heard the crash I do have to say I was expecting much worse. The bright side to all of this is that I just ordered a new boney witch. I got her in a lot on ebay. I was either going to sell her to my friend or give her for Christmas. Hopefully it arrives in one piece so I will have a replacement there. The other witch has cleaner breaks so I will try to repair it. The big sigh of relief is when I went out to investigate, my 08 Hilda was laying half off the table unscathed. Naturally, she found a new home!


Whew! Bet you almost had a heartache about Hilda! What luck about getting an easy replacement for the 2012 witch on broom. She's one of my favorite pieces. Good luck on your repairs for the other piece - superglue to the rescue!


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> Thanks for the support, guys. When I heard the crash I do have to say I was expecting much worse. The bright side to all of this is that I just ordered a new boney witch. I got her in a lot on ebay. I was either going to sell her to my friend or give her for Christmas. Hopefully it arrives in one piece so I will have a replacement there. The other witch has cleaner breaks so I will try to repair it. The big sigh of relief is when I went out to investigate, my 08 Hilda was laying half off the table unscathed. Naturally, she found a new home!


So sorry to hear about your broken boney bunches. Hopefully you got that witch replaced and she arrives in one piece.
The mansion is before 2007 as I do have the one that came out that year and it's the same design just an extra section on both sides of the house and a section in the back. I'll try to take a picture of both houses together.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Bella, you'd better lock up all your Boneys when your new fur bundle arrives!  (and show us some pics of your new family member when you get him/her! )[/QUOTE]

This is our new puppy. He comes home next week! I'll be planning very carefully where to put my precious Boneys. So sorry to see that happen to your Boneys,


----------



## mdna2014

*Halloween 2015*


----------



## Lucy08

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 253982
> View attachment 253983
> View attachment 253984
> View attachment 253985
> View attachment 253986
> View attachment 253987
> View attachment 253988
> View attachment 253978
> View attachment 253979
> View attachment 253980
> View attachment 253981
> View attachment 253977
> 
> View attachment 253969
> View attachment 253970
> View attachment 253971
> View attachment 253972
> View attachment 253973
> View attachment 253974
> View attachment 253975
> View attachment 253976


Love, love love that King Kong poster!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mdna...where did you.find all your awesome halloween ornaments? Love the tree!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

Boo-urns said:


> There were some bargains on eBay this afternoon, and I'm very happy to say that I got the 2008 mother with baby carriage for $35 plus shipping. Here's hoping it arrives in one piece - crossing my fingers and toes. I asked the seller to pack it securely in bubble wrap.
> 
> Other things that sold from the same seller were the 2008 grave digger for $20, Aunt Hilda with umbrella for less than $30, and the balloon head for $15.


Noooooooo, I missed another balloon head! Sob!


----------



## Barbie K

Best part of this thread now are the decoration pictures. I love seeing how everyone displays their treasures.


----------



## Spookywolf

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 253982
> View attachment 253983
> View attachment 253984
> View attachment 253985
> View attachment 253986
> View attachment 253987
> View attachment 253988
> View attachment 253978
> View attachment 253979
> View attachment 253980
> View attachment 253981
> View attachment 253977
> 
> View attachment 253969
> View attachment 253970
> View attachment 253971
> View attachment 253972
> View attachment 253973
> View attachment 253974
> View attachment 253975
> View attachment 253976


Awesome decorations! Everything looks so wonderful!! And I love your Halloween tree.


----------



## Spookywolf

Got my catalog from the store today. This will sound weird, considering I've already bought everything I want from there, but I still enjoyed sitting in a chair and flipping through that and sampling all the scratch-n-sniff candle offerings. What is it about that YC catalog that is so fun to look at, even if you're not buying?


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Mourning Glory said:


> I just heard a crash in my dining room. Someone please remind me why I own cats again.


Mourning Glory, I am so sorry!  Your poor Boneys. I always live in fear of something like this happening. Luckily 2 of our cats are seniors so they're pretty lazy, but the other 2 are boys & can be rambunctious. Glad you were able to replace the witch easily enough & I sure hope you can fix the other one!

Bella, as long as you keep your Boneys off low surfaces, you should be ok. In my experience dogs (and puppies) will explore what's on their level & will get on their hind legs to check out stuff on low tables, but I've never had one jump on a dining table or anything like a cat would. And btw, that sure is one cute pup!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Boo-urns said:


> There were some bargains on eBay this afternoon, and I'm very happy to say that I got the 2008 mother with baby carriage for $35 plus shipping. Here's hoping it arrives in one piece - crossing my fingers and toes. I asked the seller to pack it securely in bubble wrap.
> 
> Other things that sold from the same seller were the 2008 grave digger for $20, Aunt Hilda with umbrella for less than $30, and the balloon head for $15.


Wow! How do I miss these things?!?!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 253982
> View attachment 253983
> View attachment 253984
> View attachment 253985
> View attachment 253986
> View attachment 253987
> View attachment 253988
> View attachment 253978
> View attachment 253979
> View attachment 253980
> View attachment 253981
> View attachment 253977
> 
> View attachment 253969
> View attachment 253970
> View attachment 253971
> View attachment 253972
> View attachment 253973
> View attachment 253974
> View attachment 253975
> View attachment 253976


Your decorations are amazing!


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

Spookywolf said:


> Got my catalog from the store today. This will sound weird, considering I've already bought everything I want from there, but I still enjoyed sitting in a chair and flipping through that and sampling all the scratch-n-sniff candle offerings. What is it about that YC catalog that is so fun to look at, even if you're not buying?


Spookywolf, I'm the same way! With any catalog, honestly, but definitely Yankee. There's just something so relaxing about browsing through a catalog at your leisure!

mdna2014, LOVE your setup! The Halloween tree is fantastic & you did a fabulous job with your Boney displays.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay gang, it's time to liven up the thread until everyone gets finished decorating (I'm nowhere near done...argh! ) Who's up for a game of Boney Bunch Trivia? Care to test your knowledge of all things Boney? Here are the rules...

I'm going to ask a series of questions. The first one to post back with the correct answer gets a point. Person with the most points at the end of the game, gets crowned our official Boney Bunch Master Trivia Champion and will have their picture featured over the mantel in our Boney Lounge.

No cheating now... We're going to do this on the honor system, so absolutely no looking up pictures on the computer, or running to check your displays. Base this off of your knowledge of Boneys from our talks here and collecting over the years without peeking. This is just for fun, so there are no wrong answers. Don't be afraid to fire off whatever comes to your mind. Good luck! Ready...?

Question 1) How many cats are featured on Crazy Cat Lady?


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Boo-urns said:


> There were some bargains on eBay this afternoon, and I'm very happy to say that I got the 2008 mother with baby carriage for $35 plus shipping. Here's hoping it arrives in one piece - crossing my fingers and toes. I asked the seller to pack it securely in bubble wrap.
> 
> Other things that sold from the same seller were the 2008 grave digger for $20, Aunt Hilda with umbrella for less than $30, and the balloon head for $15.


I managed to get the balloon head, but missed out on Aunt Hilda :/


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Spookywolf said:


> Okay gang, it's time to liven up the thread until everyone gets finished decorating (I'm nowhere near done...argh! ) Who's up for a game of Boney Bunch Trivia? Care to test your knowledge of all things Boney? Here are the rules...
> 
> I'm going to ask a series of questions. The first one to post back with the correct answer gets a point. Person with the most points at the end of the game, gets crowned our official Boney Bunch Master Trivia Champion and will have their picture featured over the mantel in our Boney Lounge.
> 
> No cheating now... We're going to do this on the honor system, so absolutely no looking up pictures on the computer, or running to check your displays. Base this off of your knowledge of Boneys from our talks here and collecting over the years without peeking. This is just for fun, so there are no wrong answers. Don't be afraid to fire off whatever comes to your mind. Good luck! Ready...?
> 
> Question 1) How many cats are featured on Crazy Cat Lady?


There are 5!


----------



## Spookywolf

Sister_Grimm said:


> I managed to get the balloon head, but missed out on Aunt Hilda :/


Congrats! That was quite a steal on that piece! I always end up paying way too much for pieces I try to back collect. Missing out on deals like that makes me want to jump of the roof...a couple of time! LOL!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Okay gang, it's time to liven up the thread until everyone gets finished decorating (I'm nowhere near done...argh! ) Who's up for a game of Boney Bunch Trivia? Care to test your knowledge of all things Boney? Here are the rules...
> 
> I'm going to ask a series of questions. The first one to post back with the correct answer gets a point. Person with the most points at the end of the game, gets crowned our official Boney Bunch Master Trivia Champion and will have their picture featured over the mantel in our Boney Lounge.
> 
> No cheating now... We're going to do this on the honor system, so absolutely no looking up pictures on the computer, or running to check your displays. Base this off of your knowledge of Boneys from our talks here and collecting over the years without peeking. This is just for fun, so there are no wrong answers. Don't be afraid to fire off whatever comes to your mind. Good luck! Ready...?
> 
> Question 1) How many cats are featured on Crazy Cat Lady?


5. (Because I had to check how many I had compared to hers lol)


----------



## Scottsgirl

Mourning Glory said:


> I just heard a crash in my dining room. Someone please remind me why I own cats again.


OMG! I love my cats but what the what the?!?!?! So sorry!


----------



## Spookywolf

Sister_Grimm said:


> There are 5!


Correct!!!! Point to Sister Grimm! Yay!  Okay, let me go dig up question 2, be right back...


----------



## Spookywolf

Ready for more trivia...? 

Which 2009 figure is wearing glasses?


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Spookywolf said:


> Correct!!!! Point to Sister Grimm! Yay!  Okay, let me go dig up question 2, be right back...


I'd counted them a few days ago to point out to my sister that really, she's not that crazy! Only 5 cats


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Ready for more trivia...?
> 
> Which 2009 figure is wearing glasses?


Farmer? Maybe


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> 5. (Because I had to check how many I had compared to hers lol)


So which of you ended up with more cats MG?


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Farmer? Maybe


Correct!!!!! Point to Mourning Glory, yay!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> So which of you ended up with more cats MG?


She did. I only have 3. (Possibly 2 after last night's debacle)


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> She did. I only have 3. (Possibly 2 after last night's debacle)


OMG! That made me laugh so hard! Run kitties run!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay lurkers, crawl out of your hiding places and join in...! I know you're out there! 

Question 3...
Which piece in the collection has the only pumpkin that is not smiling?


----------



## Do_you_believe_in_goats?

Chainsaw boney


----------



## Spookywolf

Sister_Grimm said:


> I'd counted them a few days ago to point out to my sister that really, she's not that crazy! Only 5 cats


So how many kitties do you have Sister Grimm?


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Spookywolf said:


> So how many kitties do you have Sister Grimm?


I plead the 5th, lol.


----------



## Spookywolf

Do_you_believe_in_goats? said:


> Chainsaw boney



Correct!!!! Point to DYBIG! Yay! Man, I feel like I need to have an audience applause button for these, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Sister_Grimm said:


> I plead the 5th, lol.


LOLOL! I understand. But if it makes you feel any better, my coworker might win the prize with 10 kitties. He adopted and rescued most of them. He said taking them all to the vet with his van full of carriers can be quite deafening!


----------



## grim gravely

As promised yesterday, here is a picture of my 2007 haunted house. As you can see, it's a little different than the other haunted house.


----------



## Spookywolf

Question 4...
Is the 08 Headless Skeleton carrying his head in his left arm or his right arm?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Oh man . . . Right?


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> As promised yesterday, here is a picture of my 2007 haunted house. As you can see, it's a little different than the other haunted house.


Awesome, awesome, awesome!! I just love the 07 house. Your displays will look great with the new additions this year.


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Spookywolf said:


> Question 4...
> Is the 08 Headless Skeleton carrying his head in his left arm or his right arm?


He's holding his head in his left arm.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> As promised yesterday, here is a picture of my 2007 haunted house. As you can see, it's a little different than the other haunted house.


I have the 07 too and love it. It would look great with your new addition. Do you have any more? You can have a village backdrop for your bonies!


----------



## Spookywolf

And for any just arriving, we're playing a round of Boney Bunch trivia, and there's still time to join in. Post back to the questions for a chance to win the title of the Boney Bunch Master Trivia Champion!!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome!! I just love the 07 house. Your displays will look great with the new additions this year.


Thanks, I need to find space to display all the mansions this year. lol


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I have the 07 too and love it. It would look great with your new addition. Do you have any more? You can have a village backdrop for your bonies!


Yes, but I don't have the 2009 house or the one from last year. I didn't care for last years haunted house anyway.


----------



## Spookywolf

Sister_Grimm said:


> He's holding his head in his left arm.


Correct!!!! Point to Sister Grimm. And honestly, that one would have stumped me if I hadn't looked it up while I was writing down the questions, LOL!  Next question coming up... back in a bit.


----------



## Spookywolf

Question 5...

Not counting Aunt Hilda (Umbrella Lady) what is the only other piece in the collection to carry an umbrella?


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Yes, but I don't have the 2009 house or the one from last year. I didn't care for last years haunted house anyway.


I just have the 07 and last years. 09 would probably be the only other one I would be interested in. I can't wait to see how you display yours!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Does the 08 Tart warmer have one?


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Does the 08 Tart warmer have one?


Correct!!!! And oh how I wish I had that piece too, LOL!  Point to Mourning Glory!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Question 6...

Counting each instrument only once, how many musical instruments have been shown in the entire collection to date?


----------



## Mourning Glory

I going to say 6.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I going to say 6.


Correct!!!! Answer: organ, drums, guitar, piano, bass cello, saxophone. Point to Mourning Glory!


----------



## Spookywolf

I've got 4 questions left so it's still anybody's game. Next question coming up...!


----------



## Spookywolf

Question 7....

How many pieces in the collection could be found on the water (aquatic pieces)?


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boo-urns said:


> Let's not forget Telebone! He's holding an umbrella.


I think this deserves a point!


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> Let's not forget Telebone! He's holding an umbrella.


Good point, Boo-urns!! Sorry I missed him, and he's one of my favorites from this year too...face palm!  We'll split this one and award a point to you as well, for catching that!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Question 7....
> 
> How many pieces in the collection could be found on the water (aquatic pieces)?


I think 4. Dead in the water, Dead and Ferried, submarine, and fisherman.

I'm going aquatic in the bathroom this year. Yes they have spread into the bathroom! They will be accompanied by the pirates and surf hearse.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I think 4. Dead in the water, Dead and Ferried, submarine, and fisherman.
> 
> I'm going aquatic in the bathroom this year. Yes they have spread into the bathroom! They will be accompanied by the pirates and surf hearse.


Correct!!!! And I love the idea of Boneys in the bathroom, LOL! We've all got so many, we've got to start coming up with creative solutions for display space!! That's great!  Point to Mourning Glory.


----------



## Spookywolf

Question 8...

How many pieces were made that feature/include a cat?


----------



## Mourning Glory

I have a good idea. Im doing a cats vs dog battle this year lead by the crazy cat lady and the dog walker. But I'll let someone else take a stab at it. I feel like I'm monopolizing the competition!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> I'll guess 6 (Bone Tired, Pet Cemetery, cat with top hat, Crazy Cat Lady, 2013 cat with pumpkin, Dark Avenue Limo).


Correct!!!! Point to Boo-urns!! Yay!  Okay only 2 questions left...


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I have a good idea. Im doing a cats vs dog battle this year lead by the crazy cat lady and the dog walker. But I'll let someone else take a stab at it. I feel like I'm monopolizing the competition!


I love this idea!! Can't wait to see your display with this one. Boney decorating can be such fun!


----------



## Spookywolf

Question 9....

Which piece contains the most pumpkins on it?


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boo-urns said:


> That has to be the 2011 pumpkin wagon, haha.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> That has to be the 2011 pumpkin wagon, haha.


Correct!!!! That question sounded trickier than it actually was when you think about it, LOL! Although to be fair, I did go run and check mine when making the question, just to be sure, LOLOL! Point to Boo-urns.  Final question coming up....


----------



## Spookywolf

Final trivia question! 

Question 10...

Which piece in the collection has the most Boney figures featured on it?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Does pet cemetery count?


----------



## Spookywolf

Correct!!!! There were actually 2 pieces that had 8 figures on them so far - Pet Cemetery and Bone White. Point to Mourning Glory for posting in first.

Congratulations Mourning Glory, you are our official Boney Bunch Trivia Master Champion!!!!!  Boo-urns you came in a very close 2nd, so we will also post your picture in the Boney lounge next to Mourning Glory's as our honorary runner-up!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay folks, I feel like I need to give others a chance to chat and post on here that maybe weren't feeling the trivia thing. I'll clear out and hand over the mic to someone else for a while. I wish you all a great evening!


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

Wow! Boo-urns May I ask what verbiage you use to search eBay? I haven't been able to find any deals like that and I am desparately searching for the older pieces. Btw - I have been a lurker for far too long and I'm happy to finally be here to "meet" you all - I have been a big fan of this thread


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Correct!!!! There were actually 2 pieces that had 8 figures on them so far - Pet Cemetery and Bone White. Point to Mourning Glory for posting in first.
> 
> Congratulations Mourning Glory, you are our official Boney Bunch Trivia Master Champion!!!!!  Boo-urns you came in a very close 2nd, so we will also post your picture in the Boney lounge next to Mourning Glory's as our honorary runner-up!


Oh no, I can't believe I missed trivia fun. What a great idea, SW. 

But for the last question, are we not counting the Ghoul Bus? Because I have to think that should win for most Boneys in a piece (not even counting the dangling legs in the back)!


----------



## Madjoodie

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> Wow! Boo-urns May I ask what verbiage you use to search eBay? I haven't been able to find any deals like that and I am desparately searching for the older pieces. Btw - I have been a lurker for far too long and I'm happy to finally be here to "meet" you all - I have been a big fan of this thread


Welcome...and I wanted to say that I love your screen name!  

Not sure what Boo-urns' magic words are, but I've found that timing can be everything (esp. with the BINs on eBay). I feel like a persistent stalker when I'm on the hunt for a piece I really want, practically living on eBay. That and some of the best deals I've gotten in the past on older pieces didn't actually have Boney Bunch or the year in the description (i.e. being sold by folks who didn't even know what they had)!

Glad to see a few of you guys scoring some great deals on coveted pieces. Sending good Boney vibes that everything arrives safe and sound!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Okay folks, I feel like I need to give others a chance to chat and post on here that maybe weren't feeling the trivia thing. I'll clear out and hand over the mic to someone else for a while. I wish you all a great evening!


It was a fun read this morning! I went to bed early last night and missed it!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

Thank you  

I feel like a stalker too haha, I search "Yankee candle Halloween" "Boney bunch" multiple times a day - I guess I just need to step up my game and catch someone who doesn't know what they have at the perfect time haha. I just can't pay $100 or more for some of these older pieces - not when the price tag is left on the bottom and is under $20  but I know you all feel that same pain!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Went to bed super early last night & missed the whole trivia game. Looks like it was good fun. Great idea Spooky Wolf.


----------



## mdna2014

Spookywolf said:


> Awesome decorations! Everything looks so wonderful!! And I love your Halloween tree.


awe! thanks so very much


----------



## mdna2014

Mourning Glory said:


> I just heard a crash in my dining room. Someone please remind me why I own cats again.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! and the thing is, that cat doesn't even care......


----------



## mdna2014

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Mdna...where did you.find all your awesome halloween ornaments? Love the tree!


Hi. All over the place, lol. Pier One, Target, Home Goods, Hallmark, etc.
thanks so much!


----------



## mdna2014

Boneybunchlove said:


> Your decorations are amazing!


thank you so very much!


----------



## grim gravely

mdna, your decorations are great. I love how everything looks. 
I called Yankee Candle this morning to get an update on my CCL replacement. I didn't get a shiping conformation and the order number wasn't coming up online. It's actually due to be delivered tomorrow. Hopefully, FedEx doesn't do the USPS trade off again.


----------



## mdna2014

grim gravely said:


> mdna, your decorations are great. I love how everything looks.
> I called Yankee Candle this morning to get an update on my CCL replacement. I didn't get a shiping conformation and the order number wasn't coming up online. It's actually due to be delivered tomorrow. Hopefully, FedEx doesn't do the USPS trade off again.


Thanks so very much! Halloween and Christmas are the biggies for me


----------



## notoriousliz

mdna! Your house! Your decorations! How lovely!


----------



## mdna2014

notoriousliz said:


> mdna! Your house! Your decorations! How lovely!


thanks so very much! That truly means alot


----------



## Mourning Glory

mdna2014 said:


> Thanks so very much! Halloween and Christmas are the biggies for me


I have 3 small trees this year. They aspire to be your tree. 

I also saw you decorated your bathroom. I'm not alone!


----------



## mdna2014

Mourning Glory said:


> I have 3 small trees this year. They aspire to be your tree.
> 
> I also saw you decorated your bathroom. I'm not alone!


both bathrooms. I have tapered off a bit this year though.


----------



## NightOwl32

Just got this email, no coupon, just an offer.


----------



## kantosad

I also decorate both bathooms as well. I havent started yetr. I usually do the who scarecrow tbing for September. Ihate lots of the Yankee scarecrows.


----------



## kantosad

I so cannot type. I mean i have lots of Yankee scarecrows. Lol


----------



## Lucy08

NightOwl32 said:


> Just got this email, no coupon, just an offer.
> View attachment 254214


Interesting, mine was $15/$35


----------



## grim gravely

If anyone is debating on getting the BBW metal haunted house, I say get it. I wasn't a fan when I first found out it was metal but I saw it in person today. I feel in love with it and had to have it. With the 40% off coupon it comes to just under $30 and it's a nice sturdy premium metal. I also bought the pumpkin and ghost mini luminaries but left the cat behind. I may go back for the cat tomorrow though. Somehow the haunted house soap holder made it's way home with me too.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> If anyone is debating on getting the BBW metal haunted house, I say get it. I wasn't a fan when I first found out it was metal but I saw it in person today. I feel in love with it and had to have it. With the 40% off coupon it comes to just under $30 and it's a nice sturdy premium metal. I also bought the pumpkin and ghost mini luminaries but left the cat behind. I may go back for the cat tomorrow though. Somehow the haunted house soap holder made it's way home with me too.


I just saw the soap holder online. It's adorable! The pedestal candle holder is also a must. I'm on the fence with the mini holders until I see them and undoubtedly cave.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I just saw the soap holder online. It's adorable! The pedestal candle holder is also a must. I'm on the fence with the mini holders until I see them and undoubtedly cave.


The pedestal candle holder was the only item I passed on today. I did like it but for the price I wanted the mini luminaries instead. The 40% off is still good during the grace period tomorrow though.


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

Anyone looking for Booze Hound? I know it's sold out but my store had two left and I grabbed them both in case people are looking!

I also have a few older pieces I'd like to sell (I went a little crazy this year and I'm still trying to get my 08 pieces) I have Bonesy on the pumpkin from last year, dig in candy dish, and dead end zone


----------



## Nstope

I got the Elvis Boney singer tonight on eBay for $25, I figured that was a good deal, and snatched him up!


----------



## Nstope

Called a Yankee Candle Outlet to see if they would ship to me, and they said none of the outlets ship


----------



## Mourning Glory

Nstope said:


> Called a Yankee Candle Outlet to see if they would ship to me, and they said none of the outlets ship


I've never been to an outlet. I'm about two hours away and don't really know if it's worth it. Unless I were to make a day of it and visit the BBW outlet too.


----------



## grandma lise

mdna2014, love, love all your displays and your incredible Halloween tree. I got such a giggle out of your display featuring Drop Dead Gorgeous with the Hear No Evil piece. Never would have thought of it. Great combination!


----------



## 31salem13

So I just now realized the wedding couples name this year is ' Last Tango'....wonder if it's a sign. And congrats to those snagging the great deals on ebay!!


----------



## weenbaby

Sorry, I didn't have patience to read through 200 posts. 
Are the boots at home goods? And does the outlet have any pieces besides the headless farmer??


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

$20 off 45 - everything


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everyone! I see I missed a lot of fun around here the other night! Spookywolf, Boney Bunch Trivia was such a WONDERFUL idea!  Mourning Glory, I am SO SORRY about the Boney carnage.  I love cats too, but boy, do they have minds all their own. Mdna, your displays look AMAZING, as always.  To those of you, including Boo-urns, Sister_Grimm & Nstope, who got fabulous deals on Boneys on eBay, CONGRATS!  I hope each piece arrives safe and sound, because, as we all know, that is the most nerve-wracking part of the whole collecting process! Grim, congrats on your haunted mansion steal from GW as well! BellaLaGhosty, your new puppy is SO SWEET! Good luck keeping him occupied, and away from your Boneys! 

MJ, I have not forgotten about getting a picture of my Minions wreath for you. It is up, and needs final adjusting. Hopefully, I will get it posted today. 

I also spoke with Yankee Candle chat yesterday, and while all backordered items will be filled later in the year, YC will not be making anymore stock of sold out Halloween items available this year. This includes ALL of the Twilight Silhouette pieces. Bummer.  

NightOwl and BellaLaGhosty, thank you for the heads up on the $20 off $45 YC coupon today. I won't be taking advantage of it, but I am sure that there are others here who will. 

Also, for those of you who go to BABW today, please let us know what you find. I called my store yesterday, to see what Halloween items would be available, and they didn't know??? So, I won't be driving in today, to take a look. I must have misunderstood what today was supposed to be about, because it seems my store is still focused on the Wine Country (a.k.a. Nobody Cares) theme. 

Have a great day, everybody!


----------



## Misaki

Mourning Glory said:


> I've never been to an outlet. I'm about two hours away and don't really know if it's worth it. Unless I were to make a day of it and visit the BBW outlet too.



Definitely make a trip to the outlet store! I went to 2 of them over the weekend and got the large Dead End Hotel and a cool water globe with skulls inside. Plus the outlet coupons make it worth the price since both stores were having 50% off all Halloween accessories and another 15% outlet coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> Thank you
> 
> I feel like a stalker too haha, I search "Yankee candle Halloween" "Boney bunch" multiple times a day - I guess I just need to step up my game and catch someone who doesn't know what they have at the perfect time haha. I just can't pay $100 or more for some of these older pieces - not when the price tag is left on the bottom and is under $20  but I know you all feel that same pain!


Hello and welcome to the BB thread!  Unfortunately deals on 08/09 pieces like Boo-urns found are very rare indeed. I started backcollecting a few years ago and usually never find deals like that. If you're not logged onto Ebay at exactly the time those "lightning in a bottle" moments happen, they usually get snapped up pretty quickly. Some items I know I way overpaid for, but others I felt like I got a good deal on, so I guess it evens out. But the more time goes on, the higher the prices on the older pieces become, and that's only going to get worse with talk now from YC that they want to move away from the Boneys. I finally decided to buy when I could find a reasonable price (not bargain basement but reasonable), rather than wait too long until they end up in the nosebleed section. The prices this year on some pieces are in the outright insane territory with prices pushing towards $400 - yeah, that ain't gonna happen folks, quit sniffing the glue!  I still think that even at $200, you're riding the train into Crazy Town, LOL! Does _anybody_ buy those...ever?  Sellers like that will tell you they can list for whatever they want, but I say, I hope you enjoy dusting! LOL! Good luck on your collecting and glad to have you join our little BB thread. There are terrific people on here.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

grim gravely said:


> The pedestal candle holder was the only item I passed on today. I did like it but for the price I wanted the mini luminaries instead. The 40% off is still good during the grace period tomorrow though.


Where is the 40% off coupon?


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunchlove said:


> Where is the 40% off coupon?


I posted it in the BBW thread.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

grim gravely said:


> I posted it in the BBW thread.


Ok thank you!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

grim gravely said:


> I posted it in the BBW thread.


They just scan it?


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunchlove said:


> They just scan it?


Yes, no issues taking the coupon.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

grim gravely said:


> Yes, no issues taking the coupon.


Thank you so Much! I wanted the house but tight on funds. This 40% off makes it doable!


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunchlove said:


> Thank you so Much! I wanted the house but tight on funds. This 40% off makes it doable!


The house is very nice and I'm glad I got it. I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Yes, no issues taking the coupon.


That's a 40% off $50 purchase, right? And how much were the mini Halloween candle holders again? (planning my list! )


----------



## mdna2014

YC put the one day $20 off $50 so I got the electric chair.


----------



## Madjoodie

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> MJ, I have not forgotten about getting a picture of my Minions wreath for you. It is up, and needs final adjusting. Hopefully, I will get it posted today.


Thanks so much, Pumpkin. Can't wait to see it. 

And what do I spy below? Could it be CCL in the middle of Minions madness?!? 

I've seen some terrible CCL's here, and given some of my other Boneys from online this year, I'm starting to think perhaps she isn't so bad. The white film around her hair and running down the top of her robe is still disappointing, and one of her slippers is a mess. I'm not sure whether to keep this one or not.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> That's a 40% off $50 purchase, right? And how much were the mini Halloween candle holders again? (planning my list! )


Correct, the haunted house was just under $30 with coupon and the mini luminary candle holders were under $6 each with coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks so much, Pumpkin. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> And what do I spy below? Could it be CCL in the middle of Minions madness?!?
> 
> I've seen some terrible CCL's here, and given some of my other Boneys from online this year, I'm starting to think perhaps she isn't so bad. The white film around her hair and running down the top of her robe is still disappointing, and one of her slippers is a mess. I'm not sure whether to keep this one or not.
> 
> View attachment 254332
> View attachment 254333
> View attachment 254334


MJ, that doesn't look too bad to me. At least she doesn't have big paint runs pouring down it. And somebody else (Lucy?) mentioned that her slippers were supposed to be mice. When I first looked, I only saw spotted slippers. This is the first picture I've seen where I can actually see the ears on the mouse slippers!  I want to get this piece but I'm terrified of the paint job I might get. I need a $10 off $25 coupon badly, because I don't need another $45 worth of stuff.


----------



## Madjoodie

I was just on YC's website (that $20 off and multiple rewards coupons is a dangerous combo). Has anyone else noticed the number of Boneys with poor ratings? 

If you peruse through the comments, many have to do with the terrible paint jobs. Not surprising to see folks calling YC out on the carpet for this. With some of the pieces I've seen this year, I really do wonder if YC actually has a quality control group.


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> MJ, that doesn't look too bad to me. At least she doesn't have big paint runs pouring down it. And somebody else (Lucy?) mentioned that her slippers were supposed to be mice. When I first looked, I only saw spotted slippers. This is the first picture I've seen where I can actually see the ears on the mouse slippers!  I want to get this piece but I'm terrified of the paint job I might get. I need a $10 off $25 coupon badly, because I don't need another $45 worth of stuff.


Thanks, Spooky. Sad when our world is reduced to that one isn't so bad, and the next one could well be worse. Maybe once I put her in a display I'll get more excited about this piece. 

I hear you about a $10 off $25 coupon. Although didn't someone mention a $15 off $35 yesterday? 

Anyway, I am currently debating between the electric chair Boney and the YC haunted house. Perhaps I'll know the answer once I go look at the BBW house this morning!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> That's a 40% off $50 purchase, right? And how much were the mini Halloween candle holders again? (planning my list! )


It's 40% off any purchase, Spookywolf. You don't need to spend $50. I spent $42 the other day and it still worked for me bringing it down to $25.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> It's 40% off any purchase, Spookywolf. You don't need to spend $50. I spent $42 the other day and it still worked for me bringing it down to $25.


Sorry, I didn't understand the question...it's 40% off anything.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Sorry, I didn't understand the question...it's 40% off anything.


Has anyone had success using this coupon today? I really don't feel like a big confrontation at my store. I'm having flashbacks to boney day.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> Has anyone had success using this coupon today? I really don't feel like a big confrontation at my store. I'm having flashbacks to boney day.


You will be fine, it's a 3 day grace period. I just called and asked them to hold the mini cat and she laughed and told me "I told you, you would be back for it"


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> Has anyone had success using this coupon today? I really don't feel like a big confrontation at my store. I'm having flashbacks to boney day.


I'm going to my BBW shortly to use the coupon. But I did talk to my store manager about it over the weekend. 

She said as long as it was within the three day grace period, they would accept it. Those percentage off coupons expired on Monday, so you shouldn't get hassled about using them yet today. 

I also tried twice to get the store to sell me Halloween stuff over the weekend, and it was a no go. Again, the manager said to come back today with the expired coupon and I'd be fine.


----------



## Spookywolf

Does anyone know if you can use the YC rewards vouchers for online purchases?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the YC rewards vouchers for online purchases?


Yes. You can. You type the numbers in like it is a gift card.


----------



## _The_Void__

Misaki said:


> Definitely make a trip to the outlet store! I went to 2 of them over the weekend and got the large Dead End Hotel and a cool water globe with skulls inside. Plus the outlet coupons make it worth the price since both stores were having 50% off all Halloween accessories and another 15% outlet coupon.


How do you get YC outlet coupons? Or are they the same as the regular coupons. I have several YC outlets close to me in MA and if they have Halloween items I need to go! ASAP!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Interesting. ....


----------



## Mourning Glory

WickedChick said:


> Interesting. ....


Maybe it was old stock from Coynes.


----------



## grim gravely

It's true, I used to work in a hospital and the gift shop did sell Yankee Candles. Gift shops used to sell Coynes products as well. At least the one I worked at did.


----------



## grim gravely

Crazy cat lady replacement arrived this morning. This one was much better, still not perfect but better. I'm much happier with this one and will be keeping it.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Mourning Glory said:


> Has anyone had success using this coupon today? I really don't feel like a big confrontation at my store. I'm having flashbacks to boney day.


I just used it. No problems! Thanks so much Grim! I love the house!


----------



## Mourning Glory

When your bathroom is turning into Boney Beach and you decide to just run with it . . .


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I also have a couple of these bowls. I bought them from The Gifty/ Coynes online years ago. They were packaged as The Incredible Mr Bones and Friends.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> When your bathroom is turning into Boney Beach and you decide to just run with it . . .


Oh how adorable! I love your bat boys beach party!


----------



## dee14399

I stopped into my local Yankee candle since I was at the mall anyways. They had a ton of stuff!
I was able to get the witch hand that I wanted that I thought I had missed out on! Yay!


----------



## Madjoodie

So I got sucked into the $20 off $45 coupon today. Decided to get the electric chair Boney, and then the online only Sophia votive(?) holder to get to the right amount. You know since there are only 800+ of Mr. Spine Tingling left, I'd hate to miss my chance!  Well at least I should have plenty of time to get a replacement if the first one they send is a hot mess. And with the coupon and vouchers, I paid $9 something and change.  

The YC store folks said they've been very busy today with this one day coupon coming out. There was definitely a steady stream of customers when I popped in, and all were buying Halloween items. Stock of non-Boney items was starting to get picked over and depleted.


----------



## grim gravely

Is there anyone here still in need of Sophia Trick or Treat cat? My store called and said they have one in stock. Looks like everyone has already located one or don't need it anymore.


----------



## gildedviolet

I had no idea that Yankee had steampunk items on their website. I am so kicking myself for missing out on the witch's hat wax melter. It looks so cool!


----------



## Lucy08

Went to BABW this evening, got the cat mini candle holder. Wanted two but the second one had drippy paint. Seriously. Paint in general on all the mini candle holders was not the quality it normally is. I passed on the pumpkin mini, super cute but bad paint. 

Also picked up the haunted house wall flower holder. My youngest kiddo was with me and wanted it, he also picked out a few wall flowers.


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

Spookywolf said:


> Hello and welcome to the BB thread!  Unfortunately deals on 08/09 pieces like Boo-urns found are very rare indeed. I started backcollecting a few years ago and usually never find deals like that. If you're not logged onto Ebay at exactly the time those "lightning in a bottle" moments happen, they usually get snapped up pretty quickly. Some items I know I way overpaid for, but others I felt like I got a good deal on, so I guess it evens out. But the more time goes on, the higher the prices on the older pieces become, and that's only going to get worse with talk now from YC that they want to move away from the Boneys. I finally decided to buy when I could find a reasonable price (not bargain basement but reasonable), rather than wait too long until they end up in the nosebleed section. The prices this year on some pieces are in the outright insane territory with prices pushing towards $400 - yeah, that ain't gonna happen folks, quit sniffing the glue!  I still think that even at $200, you're riding the train into Crazy Town, LOL! Does _anybody_ buy those...ever?  Sellers like that will tell you they can list for whatever they want, but I say, I hope you enjoy dusting! LOL! Good luck on your collecting and glad to have you join our little BB thread. There are terrific people on here.


Thank you so much, I am happy to be here and so glad I joined and don't have to be a lurker anymore  I will just check eBay often with fingers crossed. Some of the prices are just outrageous and disheartening - there's a Pet Cemetary on here for over $600! It's INSANE the money people are trying to make off of us, it's quite sad.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'd like to know if anybody else ordered duplicates on any of the Boneys this year because of paint concerns? I just checked the inventory on Crazy Cat Lady and it's down to 146. I think I should go ahead and order it before it sells out, but I'm really worried about the paint job, so I don't know if I should order more than one or just take my chances. What do you guys think? 

Oh, and the Dog Gone doghouse was down to 160. I'm going to pass on that one though. But fyi for anyone else that was on the fence about it.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve

OOoooo, how cute! I want them all


----------



## Spookywolf

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> Thank you so much, I am happy to be here and so glad I joined and don't have to be a lurker anymore  I will just check eBay often with fingers crossed. Some of the prices are just outrageous and disheartening - there's a Pet Cemetary on here for over $600! It's INSANE the money people are trying to make off of us, it's quite sad.


Yikes! I didn't see the $600 PC. That is insane. I seriously wonder if anybody would ever fork over that much for one BB piece? If so, I want their job, because I'm not earning enough, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> Went to BABW this evening, got the cat mini candle holder. Wanted two but the second one had drippy paint. Seriously. Paint in general on all the mini candle holders was not the quality it normally is. I passed on the pumpkin mini, super cute but bad paint.
> 
> Also picked up the haunted house wall flower holder. My youngest kiddo was with me and wanted it, he also picked out a few wall flowers.


MORE drippy paint, Lucy?? Argh! What's going on with all the Halloween collectibles this year?! Guess I'd better look mine over very carefully when I go. I'm not going to be able to get there until this weekend though. I only hope they haven't started selling out of things by the time I get there.


----------



## Spookywolf

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> OOoooo, how cute! I want them all


Welcome to the BB thread Miss Hallows Eve. Cute name!


----------



## Spookywolf

gildedviolet said:


> I had no idea that Yankee had steampunk items on their website. I am so kicking myself for missing out on the witch's hat wax melter. It looks so cool!


Whoops, I'm working backward through the thread tonight and just saw your post. Wanted to welcome you as well!  I was lucky enough to order the Steam Punk Witch's hat TW earlier. It's one of my favorite pieces. Maybe try calling the flagship store and see if they have any that they could ship you. The flagship stores often carry online exclusives in the store and will send to you if they have it in stock. It might cost a little more on shipping though, than what you would pay online, but if it's sold out everywhere else it might be worth calling about. Good luck!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> I'd like to know if anybody else ordered duplicates on any of the Boneys this year because of paint concerns? I just checked the inventory on Crazy Cat Lady and it's down to 146. I think I should go ahead and order it before it sells out, but I'm really worried about the paint job, so I don't know if I should order more than one or just take my chances. What do you guys think?
> 
> Oh, and the Dog Gone doghouse was down to 160. I'm going to pass on that one though. But fyi for anyone else that was on the fence about it.


I've had really bad luck with paint jobs on online orders this year. I'd say if you have the funds, order two (esp. if that helps you get to use the coupon). If CCL numbers are now that low, I'm not sure you'll get a chance to seek a replacement if the first one you get has issues.

So I got my replacement Telebone today. And this one lights up like a champ!  There is a very small chip on the side, but I think I can live with that. Do they make orange sharpies? I usually only need black, but not this time!


----------



## Misaki

_The_Void__ said:


> How do you get YC outlet coupons? Or are they the same as the regular coupons. I have several YC outlets close to me in MA and if they have Halloween items I need to go! ASAP!


If it's in Tanger outlets, then sign up for the Tanger outlet coupon book or go to their website and select the location of your outlet center and you should be able to sign up as VIP or register and see if they have printable coupons there.


----------



## Spookywolf

Misaki said:


> If it's in Tanger outlets, then sign up for the Tanger outlet coupon book or go to their website and select the location of your outlet center and you should be able to sign up as VIP or register and see if they have printable coupons there.


Misaki, welcome to the thread! And thank you very much for that very helpful information.  I didn't even know you could get outlet store coupons. How awesome! I will definitely be checking that out the next time I plan a trip there. My outlet is a good little haul away from me, but I plan an excursion there now and then so will be checking that out!


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I've had really bad luck with paint jobs on online orders this year. I'd say if you have the funds, order two (esp. if that helps you get to use the coupon). If CCL numbers are now that low, I'm not sure you'll get a chance to seek a replacement if the first one you get has issues.
> 
> So I got my replacement Telebone today. And this one lights up like a champ!  There is a very small chip on the side, but I think I can live with that. Do they make orange sharpies? I usually only need black, but not this time!


MJ, you just talked me into it!...(twist my arm again, please, LOL! ) I've decided to order two. All this talk about cute mouse slippers and I'm caving in under the pressure!  Plus, like you said, that will get me the $20 off coupon and I think I do have a voucher or two that I haven't used yet. Do you have any idea what happens if you have to return an item that you used vouchers on? Do you just lose the voucher or does that go back on your account?


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> Do they make orange sharpies? I usually only need black, but not this time!


You know, this is a very good point. I've been tempted to try out some different orange paints at the hardware store to see if I can get something close to "Boney Orange." It would be nice to have some touch up paint for these guys for those occasional chips, rough spots, etc. I'm not talking about spraying directly on the piece, but maybe spraying some onto a paper plate or something and using a fine-tip brush or even a toothpick. We should go on a paint testing mission to see what's out there.


----------



## kantosad

I went to bbw today. They only had 1 of each of the mini holders. They all looked really good. I didnt get any of them as i don't think I have anywhere to sit them. I do want the halloween candle. It is too cute. I need them to go on sale.
I do like the pedestal holder. Not sure jf i will break down and get them both.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve

Thank-you on both accounts!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome to the BB thread Miss Hallows Eve. Cute name!


Thank-you on both accounts!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I'd like to know if anybody else ordered duplicates on any of the Boneys this year because of paint concerns? I just checked the inventory on Crazy Cat Lady and it's down to 146. I think I should go ahead and order it before it sells out, but I'm really worried about the paint job, so I don't know if I should order more than one or just take my chances. What do you guys think?
> 
> Oh, and the Dog Gone doghouse was down to 160. I'm going to pass on that one though. But fyi for anyone else that was on the fence about it.


I ordered two, and so glad I did!!!!! I highly recommend you order two so you have a choice.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> MORE drippy paint, Lucy?? Argh! What's going on with all the Halloween collectibles this year?! Guess I'd better look mine over very carefully when I go. I'm not going to be able to get there until this weekend though. I only hope they haven't started selling out of things by the time I get there.


Seriously!!!! It's so frustrating! Of course they only got a couple of each thing in. Plus going after work when in the past I would have been there when the doors open. Don't even get me started on the candles, they are just so meh this year.


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> I've had really bad luck with paint jobs on online orders this year. I'd say if you have the funds, order two (esp. if that helps you get to use the coupon). If CCL numbers are now that low, I'm not sure you'll get a chance to seek a replacement if the first one you get has issues.
> 
> So I got my replacement Telebone today. And this one lights up like a champ!  There is a very small chip on the side, but I think I can live with that. Do they make orange sharpies? I usually only need black, but not this time!


Yes they do! Sharpies come in all kinds of colors. If you don't want a big pack (variety n colors) some places have them individual. Like Staples!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, so much to catch up on again from yesterday! For those of you who got what you wanted with the BABW & YC coupons that were available, I'm so happy for you! I'm still waiting on my two CCL Boneys to come in the mail, but with my complimentary YC gift card arriving today, and it appearing she is going to sell out soon, I might be ordering two more, just in case my first two are bombs. The reviews here, and on the YC website, seem to be 50/50. I just don't want to wind up with a dud! 

Also, with regards to BABW coupons, I called and talked to my store manager yesterday. The CORPORATE rule is any coupon can be used 3 days BEFORE AND 3 days AFTER. I have never tried this, but he said this applied to all BABW stores. I wonder if there is a way to find this in print, to bring in store, just in case whomever is there doesn't know this policy? 

Grim, I still need Sophia, but I believe Mourning Glory's friend has her for me. I think I am the only one here that wanted her.

MJ, here you go:









Next year I will add lights. I wish I had thought of that, before I got it all fixed from being shipped, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Also, Spookywolf, I don't know if you ordered CCL yet, but from my experience last year, and from what we've seen this year, when in doubt, if you can, order two! Or, AT LEAST two! 

Lucy, when BABW starts getting drippy paint, Houston, we have a serious problem. When I called yesterday, all my store had was the soap holder. Instead of wasting hours and gas, I just ordered two of them online, and took advantage of the free shipping deal. I sure hope the paint is good!  My store was expecting a truck in later in the day, so who knows what is there now. I'm pretty sure by the end of the weekend, I will have popped in there. I want to see the mini candle holders in person, and grab my free mini candle.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Also, Spookywolf, I don't know if you ordered CCL yet, but from my experience last year, and from what we've seen this year, when in doubt, if you can, order two! Or, AT LEAST two!
> 
> Lucy, when BABW starts getting drippy paint, Houston, we have a serious problem. When I called yesterday, all my store had was the soap holder. Instead of wasting hours and gas, I just ordered two of them online, and took advantage of the free shipping deal. I sure hope the paint is good!  My store was expecting a truck in later in the day, so who knows what is there now. I'm pretty sure by the end of the weekend, I will have popped in there. I want to see the mini candle holders in person, and grab my free mini candle.


Thanks Pumpkin! I did order two last night, so now comes the nail-biting part to see what I get. Hope I don't feel like Charlie Brown when he looks in his treat bag and says, "I got a rock."  And as far as the BBW mini candle holders, I only saw the pumpkin one online when I checked. I really want the ghost and the cat too, so I guess I'm heading to the store this weekend. Unfortunately, that means I missed out on getting to use the 40% coupon....sigh. Let's hope they have some other coupon out for this weekend that might help me out.


----------



## Kitty

Welcome to all the Newbies! Luv your comments & terrific ideas of the outlet malls!
Hope all were able to find your YC items this year. Let us know your great finds!

I checked BB shipments, all made it ok, paint ok, waiting for bookcases.
I was moving pieces around & broke the 2010 bed couple bedpost. 
That reminds me of a song. Does your chewing gum loose its flavor on the bedpost overnight? Yes, that is a song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6bFTVi0hHs

What is it with the drippy paints? YC & BBW made by the same "quality control" Chinese factory?
My BBW manager was polite but refused the cell coupon. Win some, loose some.
Ebay Pet Cemetery must have burred pirates treasure, I must save the $625 for a rainy day but can probably swing for the Yankee Candle Twilight Silhouettes Multi Tea Light Candle Holder Fall Halloween at $325. One was actually sold for that, I better hurry!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks so much, Pumpkin. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> And what do I spy below? Could it be CCL in the middle of Minions madness?!?
> 
> I've seen some terrible CCL's here, and given some of my other Boneys from online this year, I'm starting to think perhaps she isn't so bad. The white film around her hair and running down the top of her robe is still disappointing, and one of her slippers is a mess. I'm not sure whether to keep this one or not.
> 
> View attachment 254332
> View attachment 254333
> View attachment 254334


Okay, MJ, I don't think you like the Minions very much, LOL!  Compared to other people's CCL, yours looks pretty good. It does look like the kitty on the left snooped around too much in the dirty litter box, and then rubbed noses with her, though!


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Ebay Pet Cemetery must have burred pirates treasure, I must save the $625 for a rainy day but can probably swing for the Yankee Candle Twilight Silhouettes Multi Tea Light Candle Holder Fall Halloween at $325. One was actually sold for that, I better hurry!


Oh my gosh, you're kidding!! I can't believe someone would actually pay $325 dollars for that Twilight Silhouettes piece!  I mean it's beautiful, don't get me wrong, but holy cow, I couldn't even imagine paying that much for it.


----------



## Kitty

SOLD Why?????????

Witch's Boots Tea Light Holder Halloween Like Yankee Candle Spellbound Jar Style
Sep-05 14:31
$215.00 Buy It Now

Yankee Candle Twilight Silhouettes Multi Tea Light Candle Holder Fall Halloween
Sep-06 13:23
$325.00 Buy It Now


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If you missed this last time, this is only the second one I have ever seen offered!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Grandfa...op-Fountain-/331651409640?hash=item4d37f6e6e8


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If you missed this last time, this is only the second one I have ever seen offered!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Grandfa...op-Fountain-/331651409640?hash=item4d37f6e6e8


I really like that but too expensive for me at this time.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> I really like that but too expensive for me at this time.


I hear you. If I could, I would buy it. But, that's why I passed last time, when I found it at a BIN price, LOL.


----------



## grim gravely

Received a call from Yankee Candle yesterday telling me that they got a return of a online exclusive and thought of me before putting it out for sale. Unfortunately it was crazy cat lady and I already have one. They also said they received their Halloween shipment. I figured I would stop there and pick up a second goblet. 
The store was really picked over and hardly any Halloween was out except for the million Boney Joels, deadly diva's & DRAGBF with straggler Halloween items. I asked if they had put the new Halloween shipment out and they said most of the shipment was pulled for preorders and set aside for friends and family orders. They had received six goblets but because people wanted them at the friends and family price, they held them for those customers instead of giving regular customers a chance at getting them. I saw a ton of Yankee Candle bags behind the counter lined up with customers names on them filled with popular Halloween items that had just came in. She did however grab the smallest bag out of the bunch and handed it to me. It was my Sophia TOT I had asked them to hold me if they got one during this shipment. I passed since everyone has seemed to locate one by now. I did find it interesting that she told me this shipment was strictly for friends and family orders and whatever was left went on the floor for regular customers. I didn't know friends and family customers got priority over the Halloween items before anyone else.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I hear you. If I could, I would buy it. But, that's why I passed last time, when I found it at a BIN price, LOL.


I hear ya, I love my boney bunch collection but I'm not willing to go broke over it. If anyone can afford it though, it's a very nice addition.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

When is the Friends and Family sale?


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> When is the Friends and Family sale?


Today and tomorrow but you have to be invited. They were nice enough to invite me but there was nothing worth getting after everyone else placed their orders to be held.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> Today and tomorrow but you have to be invited. They were nice enough to invite me but there was nothing worth getting after everyone else placed their orders to be held.


Well, I feel I should have been invited. Since I will more than likely probably be in there tomorrow anyway, I will mention it. Do you know what the specials are?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Just called my store. My manager couldn't tell me if they got any Halloween merchandise in or not, but that they had 137 boxes to unpack. What is it this week at my stores, where BABW only has Halloween soap dispensers for their "big day" on 9/09, with a truck coming in later that morning or afternoon, and my YC store getting their truck today, the first day of the F&F sale? 

Also, this sale was not mentioned by my manager on the phone. It could have either slipped her mind, or she might have thought I had already been invited. She had been gone for a while out of town, for either her daughter's or son's wedding. She probably isn't back into the swing of things yet. If I see anything I want tomorrow, I will look someone straight in the eye and ask. My $50 gift card arrived this afternoon.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Well, I feel I should have been invited. Since I will more than likely probably be in there tomorrow anyway, I will mention it. Do you know what the specials are?


Everything is 30% off (I believe the $20 off $45 coupon is a better deal but you can't use a coupon and get the friends and family discount) and the candles are 50% off unless you buy 6 candles...they will be 60% off then. Yes, you have to be invited but if your store knows you they will give you the discount. I haven't heard of anyone being turned away unless they are a new face at the store and trying to get the friends and family discount.


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

Just for fun....if the 2016 Boney collection could have ANY piece, what would you want to see them make?

Happy Friday eve everyone!


----------



## grim gravely

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> Just for fun....if the 2016 Boney collection could have ANY piece, what would you want to see them make?
> 
> Happy Friday eve everyone!


I really want to see that prototype tricycle boney get made. That one needs to go into production.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> Just for fun....if the 2016 Boney collection could have ANY piece, what would you want to see them make?
> 
> Happy Friday eve everyone!


Octopus.


----------



## Mourning Glory

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> Just for fun....if the 2016 Boney collection could have ANY piece, what would you want to see them make?
> 
> Happy Friday eve everyone!


I agree with Grim. I would really enjoy the tricycle as well as the guillotine. And some version of Bonecula.
If I were to be able to choose a brand new piece, I would want a boney mermaid to go with the pirates.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Octopus.


Oh, yes the octopus! Basically all prototypes except the creepy centipede. I couldn't get behind that one.


----------



## grim gravely

Is octopus the one we call squid boy? If so, I would like to have that one too. We need more boney kids in the collection.


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

Yes!! The tricycle boy is a MUST! He's just adorable and I know he'd be a huge seller!

I would like to see another Disney princess spin off like Bone White - maybe Cinderella with mice. 

I'm sure we all want another baby piece! Someone on BBL Facebook drew a cradle with a Mommy and Daddy Boney looking over it at their baby, did everyone see that? They also drew a pumpkin Boney carriage. I'll have to find them and share


----------



## grim gravely

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> Yes!! The tricycle boy is a MUST! He's just adorable and I know he'd be a huge seller!
> 
> I would like to see another Disney princess spin off like Bone White - maybe Cinderella with mice.
> 
> I'm sure we all want another baby piece! Someone on BBL Facebook drew a cradle with a Mommy and Daddy Boney looking over it at their baby, did everyone see that? They also drew a pumpkin Boney carriage. I'll have to find them and share


The mommy and daddy with the cradle would be a nice piece but I'm tired of baby pieces. I think king kong baby did it for me. lol I wouldn't mind the cradle piece though. I don't even care if there isn't a theme next year. Just give us the boney bunches that we want.


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

I do wish King Kong baby wasn't King Kong size. I miss the smaller pieces!


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

Credit of both drawings to BBL!


----------



## grim gravely

Both of those drawings would be nice to have in the collection. I would like to have another slasher type boney bunch like the chainsaw boney.


----------



## kantosad

I would love a bonecula and another witch. Cinderella in a boney pumpkin carriage would be cool.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Would love to see the prototype pieces, especially the tricycle! I also wish they would re-release the headless horseman -- I soooo want one, but don't want to pay eBay prices.


----------



## kantosad

Poe-ka-dot said:


> Would love to see the prototype pieces, especially the tricycle! I also wish they would re-release the headless horseman -- I soooo want one, but don't want to pay eBay prices.


Yes i need headless horseman too and the one with the owls. Those are the two i want the most.


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

kantosad said:


> Yes i need headless horseman too and the one with the owls. Those are the two i want the most.


There's a Hoots Gravely just listed on eBay, BIN $65 and free shipping! Hurry! Search Boney Bunch and he's just a few listings down!


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> Received a call from Yankee Candle yesterday telling me that they got a return of a online exclusive and thought of me before putting it out for sale. Unfortunately it was crazy cat lady and I already have one. They also said they received their Halloween shipment. I figured I would stop there and pick up a second goblet.
> The store was really picked over and hardly any Halloween was out except for the million Boney Joels, deadly diva's & DRAGBF with straggler Halloween items. I asked if they had put the new Halloween shipment out and they said most of the shipment was pulled for preorders and set aside for friends and family orders. They had received six goblets but because people wanted them at the friends and family price, they held them for those customers instead of giving regular customers a chance at getting them. I saw a ton of Yankee Candle bags behind the counter lined up with customers names on them filled with popular Halloween items that had just came in. She did however grab the smallest bag out of the bunch and handed it to me. It was my Sophia TOT I had asked them to hold me if they got one during this shipment. I passed since everyone has seemed to locate one by now. I did find it interesting that she told me this shipment was strictly for friends and family orders and whatever was left went on the floor for regular customers. I didn't know friends and family customers got priority over the Halloween items before anyone else.


That's just crazy! I don't even know what else to say.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'd love to see the Addams Family done as Boneys, including Gomez, Tish, Uncle Fester, the kids and Cousin It. And let's not forget Lurch!


----------



## Spookywolf

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> There's a Hoots Gravely just listed on eBay, BIN $65 and free shipping! Hurry! Search Boney Bunch and he's just a few listings down!


There's a rare 08 jar holder up for bids as well. You don't see that piece listed a whole lot, but it's start out is $148...


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I'd love to see the Addams Family done as Boneys, including Gomez, Tish, Uncle Fester, the kids and Cousin It. And let's not forget Lurch!


Wednesday was already done as a boney bunch.  That's what's some people have been calling "dawn of the dead"


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Wednesday was already done as a boney bunch.  At least that's what's people have been calling "dawn of the dead"


True that.  And I have to agree with you about no more Boney babies. King Kong baby about did me in. Please, oh please, somebody tell them to scale these things down a notch or two on size next year. If they get much bigger, we're going to need concrete blocks to hold up the tables we put them on.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> True that.  And I have to agree with you about no more Boney babies. King Kong baby about did me in. Please, oh please, somebody tell them to scale these things down a notch or two on size next year. If they get much bigger, we're going to need concrete blocks to hold up the tables we put them on.


Because of space and new Halloween items, many boneys will be spending this year packed away. I don't even have room this year for my BBW ceramic haunted houses.


----------



## Spookywolf

I saw the discussion on BBL's Facebook about the pros and cons of bad paint. The piece she put up as an example was a Boney Joel. I agree with her that, on that particular piece, the flaws actually added to the charm. But again, it depends on where and what those flaws are - at least to me. I don't mind minor things, none of these things are perfect, but I do like their faces to look nice, if at all possible. I've seen some pieces on Ebay where it looked like they got punched or had a really bad sunburn on one side. I'm not a big fan of paint runs, because those look like what they are, obvious mistakes. Okay, now I'm getting nervous all over again for my soon to arrive Crazy Cat Ladies. 

Btw, she is now low stock on YC's site and was at 54 pieces when I checked a little bit ago. She'll be gone soon. Glad I ordered when I did.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I saw the discussion on BBL's Facebook about the pros and cons of bad paint. The piece she put up as an example was a Boney Joel. I agree with her that, on that particular piece, the flaws actually added to the charm. But again, it depends on where and what those flaws are - at least to me. I don't mind minor things, none of these things are perfect, but I do like their faces to look nice, if at all possible. I've seen some pieces on Ebay where it looked like they got punched or had a really bad sunburn on one side. I'm not a big fan of paint runs, because those look like what they are, obvious mistakes. Okay, now I'm getting nervous all over again for my soon to arrive Crazy Cat Ladies.
> 
> Btw, she is now low stock on YC's site and was at 54 pieces when I checked a little bit ago. She'll be gone soon. Glad I ordered when I did.


Me too! It figures she would get this low, while I am still waiting for my two to arrive. I think they will be dropped off at the post office tomorrow, and I will pick them up after that. I am considering ordering two more tonight, just in case they are duds. Ugh, I never worry about things like this with any other merchant I buy from!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I saw the discussion on BBL's Facebook about the pros and cons of bad paint. The piece she put up as an example was a Boney Joel. I agree with her that, on that particular piece, the flaws actually added to the charm. But again, it depends on where and what those flaws are - at least to me. I don't mind minor things, none of these things are perfect, but I do like their faces to look nice, if at all possible. I've seen some pieces on Ebay where it looked like they got punched or had a really bad sunburn on one side. I'm not a big fan of paint runs, because those look like what they are, obvious mistakes. Okay, now I'm getting nervous all over again for my soon to arrive Crazy Cat Ladies.
> 
> Btw, she is now low stock on YC's site and was at 54 pieces when I checked a little bit ago. She'll be gone soon. Glad I ordered when I did.


I had a bad CCL and my replacement was much better. Keeping my fingers crossed that your CCL is as good too. My biggest complain with the boney bunches are dripping paint and chips. Those are two issues that I can't stand and should be considered bad quality by Yankee Candle. I don't mind the color issue too much but bleeding into other colors and sloppy paint jobs are just bad. My boney witch has a orange toned face and I really don't mind it at all. I think for that piece, it adds to the characteristics. The main issue I always search for is chips before I even consider buying the piece.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Me too! It figures she would get this low, while I am still waiting for my two to arrive. I think they will be dropped off at the post office tomorrow, and I will pick them up after that. I am considering ordering two more tonight, just in case they are duds. Ugh, I never worry about things like this with any other merchant I buy from!


I saw the crazy cat lady someone returned to the store. The quality was horrible and I kept thinking...someone here must shop at the same store. lol


----------



## Spookywolf

It was easier to be forgiving of the paint issues when these things were still $15.00 or less. But several are $40 this year. That's getting pretty pricey to have deal with drippy paint.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> It was easier to be forgiving of the paint issues when these things were still $15.00 or less. But several are $40 this year. That's getting pretty pricey to have deal with drippy paint.


Part of the reason I decided not to get electric chair boney. Maybe at 75% off but not for $39.99 sorry.


----------



## _The_Void__

Does anybody know why some people are getting random gift cards in the mail from Yankee Candle? I want one too!!


----------



## grim gravely

_The_Void__ said:


> Does anybody know why some people are getting random gift cards in the mail from Yankee Candle? I want one too!!


Issues with orders being filled even though the website was showing the items in stock when they ordered.


----------



## _The_Void__

Oh I see, I ordered something that arrived broken and now it's sold out, but I didn't get anything. Is it random or do they offer it to you? I only ask because I still want to buy more but not if I have a gift card coming for something like that.


----------



## kantosad

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> There's a Hoots Gravely just listed on eBay, BIN $65 and free shipping! Hurry! Search Boney Bunch and he's just a few listings down!


Thanks i actually bought the bin headless horseman for $50. I think my husband will kill me if i buy another Halloween item this month! Lol!


----------



## gloomycatt

Whoever said they want to see a boney mermaid, I totally agree!  and a new pirate cuz I've not been able to get one of the old ones yet....


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> It was easier to be forgiving of the paint issues when these things were still $15.00 or less. But several are $40 this year. That's getting pretty pricey to have deal with drippy paint.



Very true! I am ok with minor flaws, but theses pieces have major flaws and are $30-$40.


----------



## DarkSecret

Don't know who will be checking this thread this early. I went into my local YC store last night, and the manager there told me he could order accessories at 30% off. It was the friends and family event and according to him anyone could go in and get the discount. Also this year they can order accessories (including Halloween, of course) at the 30% discount. The family and friends continues today. Although I think the AUG16 coupon is about the same discount. I'm done, I have spent enough! My store got a Halloween shipment yesterday, and they held the Foggy Nights piece for me, so I was very happy about that.


----------



## Kitty

Bone Tired!


----------



## RavenLily

WOW!! So many great displays and amazing pieces!! I truly have Boney Envy looking at the huge collections many of you have and thank you for sharing!! Well, after seeing so many pieces with paint and chip defects I feel pretty lucky all in all. But I do have to confess I thought the dots on my CCL were polka dots until looking back in the thread and reading that they are actually supposed to be mice LOL!


----------



## RavenLily

But I do have a spooktacular BYOB Boney Bunch party going on atop my coffee table LOL!


----------



## RavenLily

Spookywolf said:


> I'd love to see the Addams Family done as Boneys, including Gomez, Tish, Uncle Fester, the kids and Cousin It. And let's not forget Lurch!


What a GREAT idea SW!! I can see my Hubby already turning ghostly pale when he sees the credit card bill come in because I just HAD to have the whole Addams family Boney collection- You better believe I wouldn't forget to Lurch quickly LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

RavenLily said:


> WOW!! So many great displays and amazing pieces!! I truly have Boney Envy looking at the huge collections many of you have and thank you for sharing!! Well, after seeing so many pieces with paint and chip defects I feel pretty lucky all in all. But I do have to confess I thought the dots on my CCL were polka dots until looking back in the thread and reading that they are actually supposed to be mice LOL!
> View attachment 254778


You are SO LUCKY RavenLily. Your Cat Lady Boney looks WONDERFUL. I just received my two in the mail, and the mice on the slippers are not painted on either piece! There are some other issues as well that I am not going to get into. I am so glad that I ordered two more earlier this afternoon, as she is pretty much sold out. This is why I didn't really order any Boneys online this year. I went through this last year with DDG, and never did get a good piece. I think from now on, if I can't get what I want in store, I will be paying more to get actual photographed pieces on eBay. 

I will definitely be contacting YC about this, as one of my pieces actually has a chip in the base, amongst other problems. It should have never been shipped out, yet it was. I can tell that YC once again had little to no quality control this year over their Boney production. It really is quite sad.


----------



## Nstope

If anyone happens to see a Boney Motel (The haunted house from last year), at their Yankee Candle Outlet, and would like to ship it to me, let me know! I am thinking about displays this year, and I really want to make that the center for one of them! Thanks!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Sooo, was just perusing the website. And came across the video. Didn't even know they made one for this year.

https://youtu.be/1Umh-NiJWZA


----------



## RavenLily

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You are SO LUCKY RavenLily. Your Cat Lady Boney looks WONDERFUL. I just received my two in the mail, and the mice on the slippers are not painted on either piece! There are some other issues as well that I am not going to get into. I am so glad that I ordered two more earlier this afternoon, as she is pretty much sold out. This is why I didn't really order any Boneys online this year. I went through this last year with DDG, and never did get a good piece. I think from now on, if I can't get what I want in store, I will be paying more to get actual photographed pieces on eBay.
> 
> I will definitely be contacting YC about this, as one of my pieces actually has a chip in the base, amongst other problems. It should have never been shipped out, yet it was. I can tell that YC once again had little to no quality control this year over their Boney production. It really is quite sad.


Ohhh!! I am SO sorry to hear all you're going through with your Cat Lady, PM!! I just checked YC's site and she's now officially sold out. I'm sending positive boney vibes that the remaining 2 on their way will be purr-fect!! It really is such a quandary because some of the nicest BB pieces are 'Online Exclusives' so you just have to roll the dice and hope for the best. I was one of the lucky ones, at least, this time, but not so much last year. By the time I realized YC was selling PC it was already low stock but I did get my order confirmation only to be told later there was a glitch in the system and I wouldn't be getting it after all. Needless to say, I was VERY disappointed, but Customer Service assured me it would be available again this year- NOT! Thankfully my need for immediate gratification in obtaining the PC piece outweighed my confidence in what I was told by YC or I'd never have the piece as they're asking ridiculously high prices for it now on eBay. Anywho, I'm keeping my fingers crossed (and maybe I'll add my eyes in too, LOL!) that you and any others waiting on replacements will receive the best of the rest!!


----------



## kantosad

Went to Yankee today to buy the buy any two medium jars for $25. Got me some Halloween candles. But they had got in 10 pairs of witches boots. Some more witch hands and booze hound. He said they were surprised they got so much.


----------



## RavenLily

The only positive I can see from the negatives on YC's quality control is that at least this year Customer Service is offering gift cards to help ease customer dissatisfaction. They really couldn't care less about mine last year and offered nothing for their inventory screw-up. Maybe I should have sent them this video, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

RavenLily said:


> Ohhh!! I am SO sorry to hear all you're going through with your Cat Lady, PM!! I just checked YC's site and she's now officially sold out. I'm sending positive boney vibes that the remaining 2 on their way will be purr-fect!! It really is such a quandary because some of the nicest BB pieces are 'Online Exclusives' so you just have to roll the dice and hope for the best. I was one of the lucky ones, at least, this time, but not so much last year. By the time I realized YC was selling PC it was already low stock but I did get my order confirmation only to be told later there was a glitch in the system and I wouldn't be getting it after all. Needless to say, I was VERY disappointed, but Customer Service assured me it would be available again this year- NOT! Thankfully my need for immediate gratification in obtaining the PC piece outweighed my confidence in what I was told by YC or I'd never have the piece as they're asking ridiculously high prices for it now on eBay. Anywho, I'm keeping my fingers crossed (and maybe I'll add my eyes in too, LOL!) that you and any others waiting on replacements will receive the best of the rest!!


Thanks so much for the well wishes, RavenLily!  I don't have shipping confirmations yet, but I did order two more, and then I got ahold of Sean M., who reordered two more, to replace my original order. I also paid through the teeth to get one on eBay, where I know at least the right slipper has the eyes and nose painted. Now that she is sold out, she will be selling there, at an even higher price than she is now. So, by the time this is over, it is looking like I will have 7 Crazy Cat Lady Boneys, LOL. And, with 5 cats on each one, it looks like I am about to get an award of my own, LOL!


----------



## RavenLily

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much for the well wishes, RavenLily!  I don't have shipping confirmations yet, but I did order two more, and then I got ahold of Sean M., who reordered two more, to replace my original order. I also paid through the teeth to get one on eBay, where I know at least the right slipper has the eyes and nose painted. Now that she is sold out, she will be selling there, at an even higher price than she is now. So, by the time this is over, it is looking like I will have 7 Crazy Cat Lady Boneys, LOL. And, with 5 cats on each one, it looks like I am about to get an award of my own, LOL!


Yikes PM!! With that many pieces YOU will officially be the CCL of the Halloween Forum LOL!! It just amazes me that when YC knows they're sending replacements for low quality items, they don't take extra precautions to not let it happen again!? I'm actually on the fence about keeping my Spine Tingling Boney. His clothing is all flocked up, or more accurately, flocked down. There are big spots that are just shiny ceramic on his coat and I haven't quite made my mind up if I can live with that, especially for the price point of the piece- So much for getting what you pay for!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much for the well wishes, RavenLily!  I don't have shipping confirmations yet, but I did order two more, and then I got ahold of Sean M., who reordered two more, to replace my original order. I also paid through the teeth to get one on eBay, where I know at least the right slipper has the eyes and nose painted. Now that she is sold out, she will be selling there, at an even higher price than she is now. So, by the time this is over, it is looking like I will have 7 Crazy Cat Lady Boneys, LOL. And, with 5 cats on each one, it looks like I am about to get an award of my own, LOL!


Good luck! Keep us posted, hope you get a good price finally!


----------



## Lucy08

RavenLily said:


> Yikes PM!! With that many pieces YOU will officially be the CCL of the Halloween Forum LOL!! It just amazes me that when YC knows they're sending replacements for low quality items, they don't take extra precautions to not let it happen again!? I'm actually on the fence about keeping my Spine Tingling Boney. His clothing is all flocked up, or more accurately, flocked down. There are big spots that are just shiny ceramic on his coat and I haven't quite made my mind up if I can live with that, especially for the price point of the piece- So much for getting what you pay for!


For the price, don't settle! He isn't,out of stock yet is he? I'd get another one, or two!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, it is so dead around here! Did everyone go on vacation?  I received confirmation today that the witch boots (original) that I ordered were finally shipped. My credit card and gift card have not been recharged yet, so I wonder if YC comped them for the two week delay???


----------



## amuck amuck

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, it is so dead around here! Did everyone go on vacation?  I received confirmation today that the witch boots (original) that I ordered were finally shipped. My credit card and gift card have not been recharged yet, so I wonder if YC comped them for the two week delay???


Beside MDNA's pictures of displays has anyone else done their decorating? Seems like many are still waiting for shipments or did not get boneys but got other things. I am decorated and have boney groupings but I am electronically challenged and do not have a camera phone. I hope this thread survives after the way YC has treated their products and customers this year. Pretty bad when I find ccl the most exciting piece offered. Mine is pretty nice she is rather dark but it just gives her a little more spooky vibe.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, it is so dead around here! Did everyone go on vacation?  I received confirmation today that the witch boots (original) that I ordered were finally shipped. My credit card and gift card have not been recharged yet, so I wonder if YC comped them for the two week delay???


How great would that be?! So glad they took care of you!


----------



## Lucy08

amuck amuck said:


> Beside MDNA's pictures of displays has anyone else done their decorating? Seems like many are still waiting for shipments or did not get boneys but got other things. I am decorated and have boney groupings but I am electronically challenged and do not have a camera phone. I hope this thread survives after the way YC has treated their products and customers this year. Pretty bad when I find ccl the most exciting piece offered. Mine is pretty nice she is rather dark but it just gives her a little more spooky vibe.


I don't put stuff out until the end of Sept.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Lucy08 said:


> I don't put stuff out until the end of Sept.


First weekend of October for me. The family just doesn't understand...


----------



## RavenLily

Lucy08 said:


> For the price, don't settle! He isn't,out of stock yet is he? I'd get another one, or two!


Good advice, Lucy! I just keep struggling with whether or not I want to keep it, even if it were properly flocked. I guess I thought for the money it would be a little more electrifying!


----------



## RavenLily

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Wow, it is so dead around here! Did everyone go on vacation?  I received confirmation today that the witch boots (original) that I ordered were finally shipped. My credit card and gift card have not been recharged yet, so I wonder if YC comped them for the two week delay???


Having them comped would be great considering all you've been through with your YC orders!


----------



## grim gravely

Poe-ka-dot said:


> First weekend of October for me. The family just doesn't understand...


First weekend of October here too.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I decorate first week of Oct as well! Can't wait!!


----------



## Lucy08

RavenLily said:


> Good advice, Lucy! I just keep struggling with whether or not I want to keep it, even if it were properly flocked. I guess I thought for the money it would be a little more electrifying!


I would do a reorder and see what you get. A better quality piece may help you make up your mind in either direction.


----------



## Lucy08

Poe-ka-dot said:


> First weekend of October for me. The family just doesn't understand...


Exactly!  I can't wait to dig in and see what I have, I can never remember what I bought the year before. LOL!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wow...i've been decorating (in the year where 'i'm not doing halloween because I want to get the house ready to sell') since the first part of August.


----------



## NightOwl32

I force myself to wait till mid-September. Starting to bring the totes up from the basement now. Can't wait to see everyone's displays, and I love grandma lise ' idea of keeping pics on file.


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf said:


> I'd like to know if anybody else ordered duplicates on any of the Boneys this year because of paint concerns? I just checked the inventory on Crazy Cat Lady and it's down to 146. I think I should go ahead and order it before it sells out, but I'm really worried about the paint job, so I don't know if I should order more than one or just take my chances. What do you guys think?
> 
> Oh, and the Dog Gone doghouse was down to 160. I'm going to pass on that one though. But fyi for anyone else that was on the fence about it.


I didn't order duplicates, but I think I might exchange my Boney Joel for a better one. My yc got more of those, some booze hounds and the cat limo. I can't believe it, but when I saw that cat limo in person I really liked it!
Also, Spooky, I got the last Maple Pancakes treasure at my store for the employee shop. You were sooo right...Yum!


----------



## Spookywolf

Howdy gang. Had a busy last few days so couldn't get online like I wanted to. I got the two Crazy Cat Ladies I ordered, one is good enough to keep (not great, but good enough) and the other one I'm taking back for a refund. So glad I ordered two! I'll post pics when I'm finally home and able to upload photos. I also got a used curio cabinet, so I now have another designated spot to display Boneys - yay! I'll share pics of that too. I'm still trying to decorate but things keep cropping up that halt any progress. So, right now I have a shelf of Boneys here, a small table there, but not everything is out and nothing is finished. I'll hopefully make some headway this next weekend and will definitely share pics of everything when its done. Can't wait to see everyone's displays. And I was one that used to wait for the first of October to start decorating, but that soon became September, and recently it's been as soon as the new Boneys arrive. This time last year I was already decorated due to the earlier release date. So I'm actually behind by a few weeks, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32 said:


> I didn't order duplicates, but I think I might exchange my Boney Joel for a better one. My yc got more of those, some booze hounds and the cat limo. I can't believe it, but when I saw that cat limo in person I really liked it!
> Also, Spooky, I got the last Maple Pancakes treasure at my store for the employee shop. You were sooo right...Yum!


I ended up switching out my Boney Joel too. The pieces are getting so expensive now, that it really makes you want to get the best paint job you can to at least feel like you got your money's worth. Hope you find a good one!  And yes! Maple Pancakes is one of my favorites. And thanks for reminding me because I still need to go snag one of those before they disappear from the treasures. That one has a yummy fragrance and a great throw so it is so worth it. The thing I like about Yankee's candles - especially the jar candles - is how long they last. They just seem to go on forever. I do love B&BW scents and how strong they are, but their 3 wick candles burn so quickly that they're gone before you know it. With the Yankee candles you can get a lot of burn time, and with Fall and the darker nights coming quickly, I burn candles almost every night, and sometimes all day on the weekends. Gotta get that candle stash ready!


----------



## _The_Void__

I am driving home from the YC outlet in Wrentham, they had a lot of 2014 Boneys, all half off retail. And then if you went to the outlet visitor center they had an addl. 15% off coupon for YC.

I got one of each Boney for $75 total!

From what I remember I got:

Bride and Groom 
Baby in High Chair
Bone Tired Cat
Boney and Clyde
Dying to See you
See No Evil/ Have No Fun Tapers
Eye Phone
Dig In Candy Dish

They also had Happy Halloween candles along with all other Halloween scents in all sizes.


----------



## Kitty

I finished (I think) the FREE YC BB & Mr. Bones online pic book, 2008-2015. I can not post here because of too many pics. You will be able to more around pic, files & even add or omit pics. The main BB images folder, then a separate folder for each year of BB & Mr. Bones, YC flagships, Aterlife, Candles, Catalogs, Samples & Stamps. There are about 18 file folders.
I need a a flash drive for each person that want the BB book to download & send by snail mail to you. Pm me for more details.


----------



## Spookywolf

I need a hug. Guess it was my turn for heartache. I have started a return request through Ebay. Stay tuned for how easy or difficult this turns out to be. This is the part of back collecting that is really stinky. And honestly it's amazing I received it at all. It was shipped in a gift box with the flap just tucked inside the box and no tape to secure it closed. Seller wrapped in some tissue paper with a loose layer of bubble wrap around it. They knew bubble wrap came into play somehow, but just had no idea how to package it securely to survive shipping. My poor little pirate man...


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I need a hug. Guess it was my turn for heartache. I have started a return request through Ebay. Stay tuned for how easy or difficult this turns out to be. This is the part of back collecting that is really stinky. And honestly it's amazing I received it at all. It was shipped in a gift box with the flap just tucked inside the box and no tape to secure it closed. Seller wrapped in some tissue paper with a loose layer of bubble wrap around it. They knew bubble wrap came into play somehow, but just had no idea how to package it securely to survive shipping. My poor little pirate man...
> 
> View attachment 255468


Spookywolf, I'm so sorry! I actually received the same piece today and was very nervous to open it. It was in a very tiny box with the sides bulging. Luckily, there was enough bubble wrap to protect it. 
At least there are clean breaks so if your money is refunded, you will be able to fix it and end up with a free piece that will look pretty good.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Spookywolf, I'm so sorry! I actually received the same piece today and was very nervous to open it. It was in a very tiny box with the sides bulging. Luckily, there was enough bubble wrap to protect it.
> At least there are clean breaks so if your money is refunded, you will be able to fix it and end up with a free piece that will look pretty good.


Thanks for the kind words Mourning Glory. Unfortunately, the breaks are actually worse than they appear in this pic. There are tiny little ceramic splinters laying in the tissue paper, in addition to the big pieces. I could attempt a repair if it turns out that I keep it, but it will definitely show the cracks from where all those tiny fragments are missing. I've done this for so long now, that I can almost tell just by looking at the box on the porch if it's going to be broken or not. I took one look at that flimsy gift box and just knew this wasn't going to end well. Sure enough, as soon as I picked up the box I could hear the tell-tale sign of clinking pieces grinding around inside. Ugh, I hate that sound.  My main beef with sellers that want to hop on the Boney train, are the ones that have absolutely no clue how to package or ship fragiles. Sigh... one more pirate goes down with the ship.


----------



## kantosad

So sorry spookywolf. It's a shame to lose a good piece like that. I received my headless horseman today as well. I worried all day if he would be broken but he arrived in one piece.


----------



## Spookywolf

kantosad said:


> So sorry spookywolf. It's a shame to lose a good piece like that. I received my headless horseman today as well. I worried all day if he would be broken but he arrived in one piece.


Yay!! I'm so happy for you, kantosad.  That's a great piece and I always enjoy decorating with the headless rider every year. He is a delicate iem to be sure, and I could see that being difficult to survive during shipping. So I'm glad yours made it home intact. I only had one other piece that I really sweated it over surviving shipping and that was the balloon head 09 piece. That's another tricky piece, as far as its fragility and I really held my breath the whole time I was unwrapping that one. Collecting these little guys can be rough on the nerves sometimes, LOL!


----------



## grim gravely

Sorry to hear your pirate arrived broken Spookywolf.


----------



## Spookywolf

Good Morning BB Campers!  For any that may be interested, there is a one day only sale for YC candles today on their site. It's a Two for Tuesday deal with a buy one, get one free on any size candle and $1 shipping on orders over $30. Promo code is 2TUESDAY. As they say in Game of Thrones..."Winter is Coming!" Is your candle stash ready?


----------



## kantosad

Spookywolf said:


> Yay!! I'm so happy for you, kantosad.  That's a great piece and I always enjoy decorating with the headless rider every year. He is a delicate iem to be sure, and I could see that being difficult to survive during shipping. So I'm glad yours made it home intact. I only had one other piece that I really sweated it over surviving shipping and that was the balloon head 09 piece. That's another tricky piece, as far as its fragility and I really held my breath the whole time I was unwrapping that one. Collecting these little guys can be rough on the nerves sometimes, LOL!


I know, right. It' stressful! I really love headless horseman. I stuck a tealight in him and set him by my bed to go to sleep last night.lol.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Good Morning BB Campers!  For any that may be interested, there is a one day only sale for YC candles today on their site. It's a Two for Tuesday deal with a buy one, get one free on any size candle and $1 shipping on orders over $30. Promo code is 2TUESDAY. As they say in Game of Thrones..."Winter is Coming!" Is your candle stash ready?


I got the email this morning and dismissed it because I don't live near a store. But free shipping on $30 you say? Toasted Almond and Apple Chai here I come! Those vouchers have been burning a hole is my pocket anyway!


----------



## NightOwl32

Boney jol outside! Squeezed a 5 inch mum inside&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32 said:


> View attachment 255532
> 
> Boney jol outside! Squeezed a 5 inch mum inside��


Well how cute is that!!  I love how the little hands look peeking over the rim against that red flower pot. Very pretty fall arrangement, NightOwl!


----------



## grim gravely

How does everyone display their boney bunches? Usually I'll just spread them around the house to fill in spaces in every room. I try to keep them in themes but sometimes space doesn't allow for that. This year I was thinking about displaying them around Yankee's and BBW haunted houses. Too bad I never bought the Dead End Motel mansion last year. Maybe I'll check the outlet store for it. It would be perfect for the eternal slumber boney and the wedding pieces. Now I wish I had bought the waking dead boney last year.


----------



## grim gravely

NightOwl32 said:


> View attachment 255532
> 
> Boney jol outside! Squeezed a 5 inch mum inside��


That is great! There are so many possible ways to use that candy dish.


----------



## amuck amuck

grim gravely said:


> How does everyone display their boney bunches? Usually I'll just spread them around the house to fill in spaces in every room. I try to keep them in themes but sometimes space doesn't allow for that. This year I was thinking about displaying them around Yankee's and BBW haunted houses. Too bad I never bought the Dead End Motel mansion last year. Maybe I'll check the outlet store for it. It would be perfect for the eternal slumber boney and the wedding pieces. Now I wish I had bought the waking dead boney last year.


I put a lot of my pieces in a lit china cabinet, but some are in groupings such as a cemetery scene of the pc man walking dog and the hearse but did add a black tree to the scene. The school bus has dawn of the dead along with some Jim Shore trick or treaters in skeleton costumes. As long as other products look perspective wise I add them.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I can just hear it now-
Shrink: When did you first notice the signs of having a psychotic break?
Me: I would have to say when I was looking for something to use as a tiny lei for my ceramic skeleton.


----------



## NightOwl32

MG, that display has made me so happy


----------



## NightOwl32

A haunted house/graveyard display during the day...


----------



## NightOwl32

And at night, sorry about picture quality, tough lighting in here.


----------



## NightOwl32

A better one of the hearse.


----------



## NightOwl32

A more random (less colorful) grouping


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh yay! I was so excited to log on tonight and see display pics!  Mourning Glory and NightOwl - they look fantastic!! 

MG - I'm getting a real kick out of your Boneys in the Bathroom idea! And I love how the Grim Reaper is transporting your duckies in his ferry, LOL! Where in the world did you find a Frankenstein and a Witch ducky? And your therapist session outtake cracked me up! Sounds like something I might be hearing myself soon, LOL!!

NightOwl - I love your cemetery arrangement with the B&BW houses. I noticed you had lights - very nice effect. And I need to know what that house is in your display. It's the third pic down in your first post and is in between Bonesy and Dawn of the Dead in the foreground. I love that house and it looks really eerie all lit up, likes there are branches in front of the windows. Very, very nice!


----------



## grim gravely

Love all the display pictures Mourning Glory and NightOwl. 
NightOwl32, I see a haunted house with orange windows in your pictures. Where did you purchase it? I see a mini BBW owl house displayed with your bigger house. I didn't know they sold a matching mini house. Great pictures.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Oh yay! I was so excited to log on tonight and see display pics!  Mourning Glory and NightOwl - they look fantastic!!
> 
> MG - I'm getting a real kick out of your Boneys in the Bathroom idea! And I love how the Grim Reaper is transporting your duckies in his ferry, LOL! Where in the world did you find a Frankenstein and a Witch ducky? And your therapist session outtake cracked me up! Sounds like something I might be hearing myself soon, LOL!!
> 
> NightOwl - I love your cemetery arrangement with the B&BW houses. I noticed you had lights - very nice effect. And I need to know what that house is in your display. It's the third pic down in your first post and is in between Bonesy and Dawn of the Dead in the foreground. I love that house and it looks really eerie all lit up, likes there are branches in front of the windows. Very, very nice!


Thanks, Spookywolf. I really had fun these displays. Luckily, I was able to reuse my summer decorations. I got the ducks at a horror convention in Chicago which was not as cool as it sounds. (I went with my brother who wanted to meet George Romero, but the line was unreal. But that's neither here nor there.) I have the witch and Frankenstein in the ferry, a pirate in the treasure chest, and a mummy, pumpkin, and vampire that need to find a home.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Thanks, Spookywolf. I really had fun these displays. Luckily, I was able to reuse my summer decorations. I got the ducks at a horror convention in Chicago which was not as cool as it sounds. (I went with my brother who wanted to meet George Romero, but the line was unreal. But that's neither here nor there.) I have the witch and Frankenstein in the ferry, a pirate in the treasure chest, and a mummy, pumpkin, and vampire that need to find a home.


I completely missed the pirate ducky in the treasure chest! How adorable - and he fits right in like he was made to go there...argh, Matey!


----------



## NightOwl32

Thanks for the kind words guys☺ I had fun this year w/the lighting and may have gone a bit overboard
Spooky and grim: that smaller house is metal, has cracked window effect and amber glass. It was sold by Target Co for 4.99 about 10 yrs ago? I got it when I helped clean a relative's attic a couple yrs ago. The best part about it is the windows take on whatever color light you put inside. Last yr I did plain white, but found orange flickering t/l at Menard 's this yr and I'm really happy w/it.
grim: that mini house was a soap holder and it was sorta funny how I got it; ly I went to BBW the minute I heard the owl house was in, but they wouldn't sell it to me. They brought out the minis and sd I could buy one of those early, but they wanted to keep the lrg one for display. You can bet I was there the very next day when the display was up (armed w/30% off) and bought it anyway.


----------



## grim gravely

NightOwl32 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys☺ I had fun this year w/the lighting and may have gone a bit overboard
> Spooky and grim: that smaller house is metal, has cracked window effect and amber glass. It was sold by Target Co for 4.99 about 10 yrs ago&#55357;&#56853; I got it when I helped clean a relative's attic a couple yrs ago. The best part about it is the windows take on whatever color light you put inside. Last yr I did plain white, but found orange flickering t/l at Menard 's this yr and I'm really happy w/it.
> grim: that mini house was a soap holder and it was sorta funny how I got it; ly I went to BBW the minute I heard the owl house was in, but they wouldn't sell it to me. They brought out the minis and sd I could buy one of those early, but they wanted to keep the lrg one for display. You can bet I was there the very next day when the display was up (armed w/30% off) and bought it anyway.


I must have missed the soap holder or my store didn't have any. It looks great as a tea light holder in your pictures and displays well with the larger house. That Target house is great. If only Target still made Halloween items like they used to.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> How does everyone display their boney bunches? Usually I'll just spread them around the house to fill in spaces in every room. I try to keep them in themes but sometimes space doesn't allow for that. This year I was thinking about displaying them around Yankee's and BBW haunted houses. Too bad I never bought the Dead End Motel mansion last year. Maybe I'll check the outlet store for it. It would be perfect for the eternal slumber boney and the wedding pieces. Now I wish I had bought the waking dead boney last year.


This is a very good question, Grim. I have the majority of my Boneys in my china hutch in the dining room year round. I really stressed over transforming that piece of furniture into a collection display cabinet last year. But once I committed to it, I have enjoyed the heck out of that cabinet,where I had always ignored it before. It was only full of dishes that I never used anyway. Now it really feels like a functional part of my living space and I can enjoy seeing my Boneys in there all the time. It has the added benefit of taking SO much work out of packing up and unpacking all those collectibles each year as well, so now I feel like I can enjoy them, rather than stressing over and exhausting myself with them. So, that being said, I keep most in the cabinet now, but I pick some pieces each year to make some smaller themed displays on a small table, a shelf, or my coffee table, etc. It's kind of fun now, to decide which Boneys will come out of the cabinet to have their "debut" for the Halloween season.


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys☺ I had fun this year w/the lighting and may have gone a bit overboard
> Spooky and grim: that smaller house is metal, has cracked window effect and amber glass. It was sold by Target Co for 4.99 about 10 yrs ago&#55357;&#56853; I got it when I helped clean a relative's attic a couple yrs ago. The best part about it is the windows take on whatever color light you put inside. Last yr I did plain white, but found orange flickering t/l at Menard 's this yr and I'm really happy w/it.
> grim: that mini house was a soap holder and it was sorta funny how I got it; ly I went to BBW the minute I heard the owl house was in, but they wouldn't sell it to me. They brought out the minis and sd I could buy one of those early, but they wanted to keep the lrg one for display. You can bet I was there the very next day when the display was up (armed w/30% off) and bought it anyway.


Wow, $4.99 is a great deal for a house that looks that haunted and cool! I really like the window effect, and the idea that you can change the color by changing the bulb is a bonus. Wish I had been around at Target when those came out that year.


----------



## NightOwl32

I usually stick to 2-3 surfaces for boneys. This yr, I'm branching out a bit more (not in the bathroom, yet). I'm gonna work on my kitchen decor this weekend and think I'll feature Telebone in there.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everyone! Looks like today is the day to take back three of my Cat Lady Boneys (I paid for 4, even though I have received those four, with two more on the way, LOL!)! Today, almost everything at YC is 30% off, with free shipping on orders of $30 or more! This deal is good through 9/20, btw. I just used the remaining balance on two of my gift cards, and threw a little bit in with it, to get all three of the Halloween Silhouettes Votive Holders, the Spellbound Spooky Gates Wax Melts Warmer, and a North Pole™ Concentrated Room Spray (one of these sprays is just $3, with any purchase). Total cost, $36.08 shipped! Woot!


----------



## notoriousliz

Loving all the display pics!


----------



## Barbie K

Love the boney displays that have been shared. I will start in the last week of September. Still have to bring my boxes over and get this house ready for halloween and fall. This is my favorite time of year.

Anyone taking advantage of the 30% off sale?


----------



## mdna2014

i love having this fun piece


----------



## mdna2014

barbie k said:


> love the boney displays that have been shared. I will start in the last week of september. Still have to bring my boxes over and get this house ready for halloween and fall. This is my favorite time of year.
> 
> Anyone taking advantage of the 30% off sale?


is anyone else not getting the free shipping on $30 orders?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

mdna2014 said:


> is anyone else not getting the free shipping on $30 orders?


I didn't have a problem, but then again, the discount applied automatically? I might have clicked through the e-mail, but it was so early, I was half asleep. 

Let us know if you are able to get it to work for you!


----------



## Impy

It's not working for me either. Might poke it again in a few to see if it's just being stubborn or if the universe is saying not today.


----------



## Kitty

Wayfair Halloween sale

http://www.wayfair.com/deals/halloween-sale


----------



## mdna2014

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I didn't have a problem, but then again, the discount applied automatically? I might have clicked through the e-mail, but it was so early, I was half asleep.
> 
> Let us know if you are able to get it to work for you!


Hi,
It finally worked for me.. thanks a bunch!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

somehow i ended up with a Sophia ToT votive holder, an extra SMALL steam punkin tea light holder and an extra pumkin candy dish. I would be happy to mail any for purchase price + shipping.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sophia and the steam punkin are spoken for.  i still have the candy dish if anyone is interested. If not, my sis will love it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, this is a first. I finally got the Boney Bunch Submarine from eBay, at a pretty good price. One of the LED lights on the front doesn't work.  I swapped the batteries, to make sure that one of them hadn't died. No dice. I contacted the seller directly, instead of opening a SNAD case, and here was her response:

Is it a bulb? If so a hobby store can replace it... 

Alrighty then, LOL. Now, I've opened a case, and here is the message I received:

Can you please send a picture of the item so that I can determine exactly what the situation is? Thanks!

Sure, try to take a picture of the sub, with two FLASHING lights, and one dud. Um, I don't think a picture is going to help here.


----------



## Madjoodie

So with another rewards voucher in hand, I decided to place an online order. YC is having some real problems with the code for their current promotion. I know others mentioned problems with free shipping. I got the free shipping, but not the 30% off. I tried several times, and no go. Customer service said things are a mess. 

On the positive side, after venting some Boney related frustrations and placing my order, the rep offered to send me a free large candle of my choice. That was an unexpected and pleasant surprise.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> So with another rewards voucher in hand, I decided to place an online order. YC is having some real problems with the code for their current promotion. I know others mentioned problems with free shipping. I got the free shipping, but not the 30% off. I tried several times, and no go. Customer service said things are a mess.
> 
> On the positive side, after venting some Boney related frustrations and placing my order, the rep offered to send me a free large candle of my choice. That was an unexpected and pleasant surprise.


It's so bizarre! Did you try and click through your e-mail? I didn't have any trouble this morning, but I can't remember how I did it!  Congrats on the candle!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## RavenLily

WOW!! It's SO inspiring to see all your great displays and thanks so much to everyone for sharing!! I really only started collecting Boneys about 3 years ago, and even then at a very limited quantity. So, needless to say, I really admire and envy all the work you've done in exhibiting your collections in such imaginative, creative ways... Just boo-tiful!! On a positive note, I was able to take advantage of YC's 30% off w/free shipping yesterday without a glitch by using the promo code THIRTY. I forced myself to be practical and just used it for everyday needs like yummy scented tealights, scent-plug refills and a great deal on room spray. I wish they made a scent named "Blissful Amnesia" for Hubby to sniff when he sees yet another shipment from YC, LOL!


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

Hi everyone! I hope you are all doing well!  I have a huge favor to ask and I hope that's okay! If any of you see the Haunted Gate votive holder or happen to have an extr, will you please let me know? I have been looking everywhere and I'd really love to have this piece! Thank you so much! Also, my local store got another Sophia ToT votive holder and I picked it up today - anyone looking for her?


----------



## Pumpkie0

So excited to find the forum and Boney lovers! Have been buying them since they first started making them. Stayed up for launch and bought way too many. Had one accident the limo arrived broken but they sent another one. I have one Boney I haven't been able to get one of those ones you regret not getting and now its so expensive on evil bay the headless horsemen. Was so excited to put mine out


----------



## NightOwl32

Welcome, Pumpkie0!
It's a great forum☺share pics of your boneys, if possible, and good luck on getting a headless horseman!


----------



## Kitty

In stores & online YC 30% off everything + Free Shipping on orders of $30 or more. Enter THRIFTY at checkout. Ends 9/20

yankeecandle.com


----------



## Kriscourter

So somehow my "fall cleaning" turned into Halloween decorating and putting out my boneys. Well even more than I have out year round. Had to do surgery on my ghoul bus. His one front light was always faulty but was afraid to return cause paint was really good and heard about no lights working. Anyways the front light sunk in since amazingly for s Boney there was little hot glue to attach it. Had to turn it upside down and shake it (eeks) so bulb amazingly peek in and then tape the bulb to pull it out even more. Broke a sweat was like s real operation )


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome to the thread Pumpkie0! Definitely post some pics of your collection. We'd love to see them. 

Dr. Kriscourter - glad your "patient" survived the surgery, LOL!  

I'm still on a quest to find the perfect Boney orange. And btw, orange sharpies won't cut it. I tried in an inconspicuous area and it's not the right shade. I would really like to do some touch ups to a couple of the Boneys in my collection on the newer years where the paint left something to be desired, but finding that right tone of orange is going to be a toughie.


----------



## mdna2014

I was lucky enough to find a Sophia jar holder yesterday at 30% off. It was under $8.
They also had quite a few witches boots in stock and they accidentally got in a online dog house as well as the Sophia votive holder, but that one was gone


----------



## mdna2014

This is a clearer re-post for Kitty


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I'm still on a quest to find the perfect Boney orange. And btw, orange sharpies won't cut it. I tried in an inconspicuous area and it's not the right shade. I would really like to do some touch ups to a couple of the Boneys in my collection on the newer years where the paint left something to be desired, but finding that right tone of orange is going to be a toughie.


I've been pondering this one ever since you first mentioned  it. Just looking at boneys I have in my living room alone, I see differences in oranges. Some are very bright and for some you might almost have to use a brown wash over the orange to get the right effect. My secret weapon in past non-Boney craft projects has been nail polish because you can find just about any shade imaginable. Good luck in your search and keep us posted!


----------



## Kriscourter

Was going to say nail polish is my secret weapon on crafts and touch ups. Try a craft store they have soo many types of markers and like 10 shades of each color.


----------



## grandma lise

Did you all get the 30% off and free shipping (for purchases over $30) code in your email this morning? It's THIRTY

I purchased five items...piano, spine tingling, last tango, deadly diva, and Halloween Silhouettes Haunted House. Still want Telebone, but it's sold out. Thanks for ALL your comments on the collection this year. Deciding what to purchase was a lot easier this year. Only got available pieces that were to scale, and that didn't have as many quality issues. 

Overwhelmed with various obligations. Hoping to catch up with the forum in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NightOwl32

Mourning Glory said:


> I've been pondering this one ever since you first mentioned it. Just looking at boneys I have in my living room alone, I see differences in oranges. Some are very bright and for some you might almost have to use avrown wash over the orange to get the right effect. My secret weapon in past non-Boney craft projects has been nail polish because you can find just about any shade imaginable. Good luck in your search and keep us posted!


My Mgr friend told me it is a black glaze on top of the orange when I exchanged my Boney Joel for a less drippy piece Maybe a combo of products would work?


----------



## Kitty

1st YC video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Umh-NiJWZA&feature=youtu.be








YC video 9/18/15
https://www.youtube.com/embed/MYjLdQEz7sY?rel=0&autoplay=1


----------



## Mourning Glory

I finished my pumpkin patch. It's such a gloomy, rainy night that I may power through my cemetery and witch scenes.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I finished my pumpkin patch. It's such a gloomy, rainy night that I may power through my cemetery and witch scenes.


Oh Mourning Glory, I just LOVE this! (Big thumbs up!! ) Just another reminder of why I love the farm pieces. I went out of my way to get the Gothic Farmers couple a few years ago, and I still smile whenever I see them. And of course the pumpkin wagon which is on my top ten list of favorite pieces. I think if my house was on fire and I could only grab one Boney to save, the pumpkin wagon would be first, even over the 08/09 pieces, believe it or not. There is so much detail in that piece, and I just love the expression on the horse as he trods fearfully through the haunted pumpkin patch. I adore that cabinet too. Where did you find that? I just have to get my behind in gear and finish my decorating. Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> Oh Mourning Glory, I just LOVE this! (Big thumbs up!! ) Just another reminder of why I love the farm pieces. I went out of my way to get the Gothic Farmers couple a few years ago, and I still smile whenever I see them. And of course the pumpkin wagon which is on my top ten list of favorite pieces. I think if my house was on fire and I could only grab one Boney to save, the pumpkin wagon would be first, even over the 08/09 pieces, believe it or not. There is so much detail in that piece, and I just love the expression on the horse as he trods fearfully through the haunted pumpkin patch. I adore that cabinet too. Where did you find that? I just have to get my behind in gear and finish my decorating. Thanks for the motivation!


Thanks, Spookywolf! I much appreciate your compliments. I got the cabinet a few years back at a second hand store. It was a very ugly blond stain, but the leaded glass matched the windows in my house, so I fell in love with it. I brought it home and stained it and now it lives in my dining room.


----------



## Mourning Glory

The witches are done. I'm just going to add some orange and yellow tissue paper around the tealight in the skulls candle holder to make it look like a bonfire. I will have to do the cemetery tomorrow.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> The witches are done. I'm just going to add some orange and yellow tissue paper around the tealight in the skulls candle holder to make it look like a bonfire. I will have to do the cemetery tomorrow.


How cute!! I love how you added Snow White & the dwarves to the mix - clever.  And you've got Pumpkin People!! You don't see too many of those around anymore. I love the big green hand pillar holder too. And the sign is the perfect finishing touch. Awesome display. Now I really, really have the bug to finish decorating.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory, your displays are great. The way you have different pieces from different stores blended together is great. I love the skeleton sitting in the tree. Is that a Yankee candle piece or did you get it from a different store? I love those Dollar Tree potion bottles.
Spookywolf, that pumpkin wagon is one of my favorite pieces too. I almost passed on it the year it came out. The idea of spending $40 on a boney bunch was unheard of at the time. Times have really changed in the boney world. The vehicle pieces just aren't made the same anymore. The hearse is a close second as favorite vehicle type boney bunch. I hope we get the tricycle boney one day.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, love, love all your displays! I've never displayed Daddy Long Legs. He looks right at home in the pumpkin patch. Putting the skull globe on that candle holder just makes that piece. They look like they go together. Makes me happy to see so many of my favorites pieces displayed!


----------



## gloomycatt

Great displays everyone!


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Mourning Glory, your displays are great. The way you have different pieces from different stores blended together is great. I love the skeleton sitting in the tree. Is that a Yankee candle piece or did you get it from a different store? I love those Dollar Tree potion bottles.
> Spookywolf, that pumpkin wagon is one of my favorite pieces too. I almost passed on it the year it came out. The idea of spending $40 on a boney bunch was unheard of at the time. Times have really changed in the boney world. The vehicle pieces just aren't made the same anymore. The hearse is a close second as favorite vehicle type boney bunch. I hope we get the tricycle boney one day.


The skeleton sitter came from Farm and Fleet. It reminds me a lot of the old Yankee candle sitters. I also picked up a reaper and a couple that I will be putting in my cemetery later today. The best part is these were all under $5 apiece!


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> The skeleton sitter came from Farm and Fleet. It reminds me a lot of the old Yankee candle sitters. I also picked up a reaper and a couple that I will be putting in my cemetery later today. The best part is these were all under $5 apiece!


I never thought to check farm and Fleet for Halloween items when I lived near one. If I'm out near one before Halloween, I'll try to stop and see what they have. Gordmans had the reaper version for $4.99 too. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Kitty

Oriental Trading Co. Hallowen Sale
http://www.orientaltrading.com/holidays/halloween-a1-550760.fltr

Gordmans
http://www.gordmans.com/for-the-home/home-decor/halloween-decor/


http://www.mysticcrypt.com/love-never-dies-wedding-skeleton-roses-wedding-cake-topper-p-1507.html


----------



## Mourning Glory

My little steampunk display on my fridge and pantry. Sorry for the bad lighting. My camera didn't want to take a decent picture with the light from the window.


----------



## Mourning Glory

That's enough decorating for one night. Boney cemetery is finished. I also found a sign to put over at the Boney High dance that reads "Graveyard Entrance" and points at the cemetery.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, oh wow, I didn't collect the steampunk pieces - (kind of wish I did after seeing your display  ). They fit so well with the 2008 and 2009 Boney Bunch collections, flying bird machine and submarine too. It's as if they were made to go together. Love it! 

The fog banks you built into your displays are fun. I'd like to steal that idea. Thanks for the close-ups shots. 

I'm trying to remember...is that a sitter in your Dig In candy dish?


----------



## grim gravely

Very impressive collection and displays mourning glory.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Mourning Glory, oh wow, I didn't collect the steampunk pieces - (kind of wish I did after seeing your display  ). They fit so well with the 2008 and 2009 Boney Bunch collections, flying bird machine and submarine too. It's as if they were made to go together. Love it!
> 
> The fog banks you built into your displays are fun. I'd like to steal that idea. Thanks for the close-ups shots.
> 
> I'm trying to remember...is that a sitter in your Dig In candy dish?


Thanks, Grandma Lise! Yes that is a sitter in the dig in dish. With so many pieces out now, I've had to get creative to fit them all.


----------



## jenrens

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you are all doing well!  I have a huge favor to ask and I hope that's okay! If any of you see the Haunted Gate votive holder or happen to have an extr, will you please let me know? I have been looking everywhere and I'd really love to have this piece! Thank you so much! Also, my local store got another Sophia ToT votive holder and I picked it up today - anyone looking for her?



I am new to this forum - I love YC - I am going to visit some stores today - if I see the Gate I will let you know. I desperately wanted all things Sophia, I found the jar candle holder and then a votive holder (Purple one) from Boscovs online. But not the ToT one. I will let you know about Gate.


----------



## jenrens

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I didn't have a problem, but then again, the discount applied automatically? I might have clicked through the e-mail, but it was so early, I was half asleep.
> 
> Let us know if you are able to get it to work for you!



Sorry to chime in, but I had this issue - when I emailed them they apologised for the confusion and stated that the free shipping was for one day only, last Tuesday. 
I wrote back and explained they must still be confused and forwarded them the email flyer they had sent me minutes before stating free shipping over 30.00 
It finally worked - but you were not alone there was something goofy going on - happy halloween!


----------



## grandma lise

I agree, something is goofy about this. I have received the 30% off everything plus free shipping email every day since Friday including today. The online code is THIRTY, as in 30% off (and I just checked, there was NO mention in Friday's email that it was one day only). That said, the free shipping didn't show until I reached the final checkout page.

Today's the last day. Hopefully, YC has corrected the mistake and the online code is working properly now. It's THIRTY, as in 30% off.


----------



## grandma lise

Not Boney Bunch, but I decorate for fall too, and visit thrift stores three or more times a week. A few months ago, I found a beautiful PartyLite tea light holder - (molded amber glass, far left) - so decided to look for more in fall colors. Autumn officially begins on Wednesday. It's a wet, stormy day, so lit them up a bit early...









Happy Fall!


----------



## jenrens

Oh my goodness! So beautiful! 
 
I can't believe I never found this forum sooner.
Fall is the best season ever!


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> I agree, something is goofy about this. I have received the 30% off everything plus free shipping email every day since Friday including today. The online code is THIRTY, as in 30% off (and I just checked, there was NO mention in Friday's email that it was one day only). That said, the free shipping didn't show until I reached the final checkout page.
> 
> Today's the last day. Hopefully, YC has corrected the mistake and the online code is working properly now. It's THIRTY, as in 30% off.


All of the emails u received the coupon code was THIRTY2, wonder what the difference was?


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> All of the emails u received the coupon code was THIRTY2, wonder what the difference was?


Interesting. I wonder too. 

This is the coupon I received... 









It's too small to read, but it says "THIRTY".


----------



## NightOwl32

Newest member of my boney graveyard He was at a price too good to pass up!


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

jenrens said:


> I am new to this forum - I love YC - I am going to visit some stores today - if I see the Gate I will let you know. I desperately wanted all things Sophia, I found the jar candle holder and then a votive holder (Purple one) from Boscovs online. But not the ToT one. I will let you know about Gate.


Thank you so much! How sweet of you! I haven't sold Sophia yet if you still want her?


----------



## jenrens

Oh yes I do! (regarding ToT) 
I can do pay pal? or Check? I'm not sure how that works on here.

I checked at 2 stores the second one they told me it was online only and I won't be able to find it in a store? I am not sure if that is correct as the first store didn't seem to think that.
I also stopped at the outlet - they had boneys from last year - Bone White and the Bird Plane. (which I picked up)

Last night, before the 30% ended I checked the website to see if they had Sophia back - no go, BUT they were now showing Low Stock on the Cat Lady! So I grabbed her. But no Sophia.


----------



## kantosad

jenrens said:


> Oh yes I do! (regarding ToT)
> I can do pay pal? or Check? I'm not sure how that works on here.
> 
> I checked at 2 stores the second one they told me it was online only and I won't be able to find it in a store? I am not sure if that is correct as the first store didn't seem to think that.
> I also stopped at the outlet - they had boneys from last year - Bone White and the Bird Plane. (which I picked up)
> 
> Last night, before the 30% ended I checked the website to see if they had Sophia back - no go, BUT they were now showing Low Stock on the Cat Lady! So I grabbed her. But no Sophia.


If you dont care to say,how much was bone white and the bird plane. I still need those. Thanks.


----------



## grandma lise

NightOwl32, Rest in Pieces is a favorite. I love it's humor. Your lit up display looks great in a darkened room with the spiderweb lace. It's such a happy feeling seeing these pieces displayed!


----------



## jenrens

No Problem - 
The Boneys were 50% off - 
I didn't get Bone White as I have her, and I don't remember her MSRP
But Bird Plane was 50% off 29.99 
They had 2 Bone Whites and one Bird Plane on Sunday Afternoon - I can give a call and ask them if they can hold them, if available, I work fairly close to the Outlet.
I picked up a jack o lantern electric warmer too, but I didn't see another one of those.


----------



## kantosad

jenrens said:


> No Problem -
> The Boneys were 50% off -
> I didn't get Bone White as I have her, and I don't remember her MSRP
> But Bird Plane was 50% off 29.99
> They had 2 Bone Whites and one Bird Plane on Sunday Afternoon - I can give a call and ask them if they can hold them, if available, I work fairly close to the Outlet.
> I picked up a jack o lantern electric warmer too, but I didn't see another one of those.


Let me check tomorrow at an outlet close to me. By close i mean 3 hours away. But i had been thinking of going up there. I will call and see if they have them. If not i may take you up on your offer. I appeciate it.


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

The closest outlet to me is four hours away. Our Bed, Bath & Beyond used to carry a few seasonally but this year had nothing.

Great collections everyone! I love seeing the photos of what you have.


----------



## _The_Void__

The Wrentham, MA YC Outlet had 2014 Boneys a week ago, I picked up one of each that they had. Check my note a few pages back if anyone was thinking of going there.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

jenrens said:


> Oh yes I do! (regarding ToT)
> I can do pay pal? or Check? I'm not sure how that works on here.
> 
> I checked at 2 stores the second one they told me it was online only and I won't be able to find it in a store? I am not sure if that is correct as the first store didn't seem to think that.
> I also stopped at the outlet - they had boneys from last year - Bone White and the Bird Plane. (which I picked up)
> 
> Last night, before the 30% ended I checked the website to see if they had Sophia back - no go, BUT they were now showing Low Stock on the Cat Lady! So I grabbed her. But no Sophia.


Hi & welcome to the Forum! If you have anything to sell, you need to list it in the For Sale, Individual section (this will also allow more members to see it  )

Loving everyone's displays, and getting excited to start putting stuff out!


----------



## _The_Void__

I received a poorly painted Spine Tingling this past week, and I was OK with it, as I believe they are all unique and the paint does not bother me too much. But then I saw today that it has a FINGERPRINT right in the center of the top hat! I emailed YC with a photo and no quesitons asked they issued me an exchange with no question of returning the first one. My question is, if their response is so automated to just send a replacement.... how often is this happening with BB purchases? I am afraid this is ammo for them to stop production of them in 2016 as well...


----------



## Mourning Glory

I found another shade today. Countess Dracula, it's yours if you want it!


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I found another shade today. Countess Dracula, it's yours if you want it!


Where did you find the shade? I gave up on ACE since they had no Halloween in the Yankee section but I might check them again.


----------



## jenrens

kantosad said:


> Let me check tomorrow at an outlet close to me. By close i mean 3 hours away. But i had been thinking of going up there. I will call and see if they have them. If not i may take you up on your offer. I appeciate it.


Sure - Good Luck!


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Where did you find the shade? I gave up on ACE since they had no Halloween in the Yankee section but I might check them again.


This was another Ace in Naperville. When I orginally made my calls, they said they didn't have it. I stopped in with a friend and they had two. She got one and I grabbed the other. I also went to another Ace and snagged a Twilight Silhouettes jar holder.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> This was another Ace in Naperville. When I orginally made my calls, they said they didn't have it. I stopped in with a friend and they had two. She got one and I grabbed the other. I also went to another Ace and snagged a Twilight Silhouettes jar holder.


Thank you. I'll check my ACE stores tomorrow and see if they added any Halloween to the Yankee Candle section.


----------



## NightOwl32

Mix of metallic jol's + pumpkins


----------



## Countess Dracula

Mourning Glory said:


> I found another shade today. Countess Dracula, it's yours if you want it!



YES YES YES ... I would love to have it. Many thanks 

PM sent ( maybe sent twice by mistake, sorry ... just so excited you found it  )


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Mourning Glory said:


> I found another shade today. Countess Dracula, it's yours if you want it!


Oh no! I'm too late:-( If you find another please please let me know.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneybunchlove said:


> Oh no! I'm too late:-( If you find another please please let me know.


I will keep and eye out for you!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Mourning Glory said:


> I will keep and eye out for you!



Thank you


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I'm catching up on all the great postings. It's been a bit crazy around here lately. The new puppy is so much fun & so much work! Halloween decorating is still a work in progress. I did pick up a few things in Marshalls on a jaunt to Denver. I'm like a frantic person when I get to the city and visit my favorite shopping haunts. I'm loving all the displays. I've actually made time to finally build my Lego Monster Fighters & other spooky Lego sets. I so want all the Scooby Doo sets this year. The Lego store staff helped me collect all 16 of this year's monster mini figures. They can feel which figure is in the bags & saved me a ton of money buying duplicates. We are having a Halloween sleepover party on the Friday before Halloween. Can't wait. Any fun ideas for games for 12 year old girls, throw them my way please. I did get my Boney replacements. The dog house arrived first and looks great. I gave a friend the one with the poor paint job & she was happy. She doesn't collect & will probably turn the messed up part to the wall  I haven't even opened the others. Said I wouldn't keep buying more Boneys and Halloween things, but I think I'm sick in the head. Just splurged on an eBay purchase of pieces I wanted for a while to complete setting a Halloween table. Oh, the excitement is building. Halloween countdown ... 35 days & 17 hours


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. Been away from the home PC for a while and all I can do on my mobile is like and thank postings on here. I miss chatting with you guys. I'm dedicating this weekend to finish my decorating. I still have a few displays left undone and I need to build my Spooky Town display as well. NightOwl, I loved your tray display of mixed pumpkins - so pretty. And Mourning Glory, you have me beat on the most completed displays so far!  I can't remember if I mentioned, but I did receive my replacement Crazy Cat Lady. Will post a pic of her later. She's not bad compared to some I've seen, as far as paint, so I'm keeping this one. The other one I got was bad and has already been returned to the store. I've already filled my second curio cabinet and still don't have enough room for all my Boneys. Some of the bigger pieces may just have to stay packed up during the year, but at least I've cut down on the amount of unpacking/repacking I have to do now. I'm looking forward to finishing up my decorating this weekend. It's supposed to be rainy and cooler, so will be the perfect atmosphere for Halloween themed things. I might have to plug in a spooky movie or two to really set the mood! I'll be sure to post lots of pics when I'm done.


----------



## _The_Void__

Did you all see the person selling older boney's on the BBL Facebook page? I already snagged and paid for the organ player, one of the mr bones bowls and the mr bones jar topper, I also snagged the 5 pairs of dreadful drip candles! The seller is extremely reasonable on price and shipping costs you just have to get her attention and get your payment in quick! Super excited! The organ player is my all time favorite, I am glad I got it for retail price!


----------



## NightOwl32

There have been some great prices, lately, both BIN and bids. Congrats on ur items
Lol, missed you were referring to BBL facebook, nice find


----------



## _The_Void__

Seeing your BBW haunted house wall flower in real life just made me order it! I love it!


----------



## NightOwl32

View attachment 258655

Got this yesterday and love it! I checked out the other Halloween items and although I liked the candle pedestal, I'm not crazy about their featured ghost w/fangs and bowtie...seems kinda clownish to me. I even turned my haunted house luminary so that the owl is up front instead. I guess my heart just belongs to the boney skeletons


----------



## NightOwl32

Sorry ended up double posting while trying to edit sideways pic, if anyone remembers how to edit photos after posting I'd appreciate the help!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

NightOwl32 said:


> View attachment 258655
> 
> Got this yesterday and love it! I checked out the other Halloween items and although I liked the candle pedestal, I'm not crazy about their featured ghost w/fangs and bowtie...seems kinda clownish to me. I even turned my haunted house luminary so that the owl is up front instead. I guess my heart just belongs to the boney skeletons


thats really cute.


----------



## RavenLily

NightOwl32 said:


> View attachment 258655
> 
> Got this yesterday and love it! I checked out the other Halloween items and although I liked the candle pedestal, I'm not crazy about their featured ghost w/fangs and bowtie...seems kinda clownish to me. I even turned my haunted house luminary so that the owl is up front instead. I guess my heart just belongs to the boney skeletons


OMG!! I LOVE that, Night Owl!! It is soooooo cute!! I usually always stick with YC's Scent Plugs, but in this case I think I better get over to B&BW tomorrow... I hope they still have them!! Your pic looks even better than the one on their website. Thanks SO much for sharing!!


----------



## NightOwl32

RavenLily said:


> OMG!! I LOVE that, Night Owl!! It is soooooo cute!! I usually always stick with YC's Scent Plugs, but in this case I think I better get over to B&BW tomorrow... I hope they still have them!! Your pic looks even better than the one on their website. Thanks SO much for sharing!!


You're welcome! I go w/YC plug-ins occasionally, I have 2 of their older Halloween ones up now but BBW put out a Halloween one and YC didn't, so no decision there. I just wish the BBW plugs had a slimmer profile, I don't like how far they stick out from the wall.


----------



## Lucy08

NightOwl32 said:


> View attachment 258655
> 
> Got this yesterday and love it! I checked out the other Halloween items and although I liked the candle pedestal, I'm not crazy about their featured ghost w/fangs and bowtie...seems kinda clownish to me. I even turned my haunted house luminary so that the owl is up front instead. I guess my heart just belongs to the boney skeletons


I got one of these as well for the kids bathroom, my ten year old actually picked it out. Lovely surprise when the house lit up green, I was only expecting the moon to light up!


----------



## Mourning Glory

There is a 2008 headless boney on ebay for 49.99 OBO.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271999090836&alt=web


----------



## grandma lise

I hope you all got to see the lunar eclipse. Incredibly, we had a clear skies, so were able to watch it. Eclipses are so cool!

I stopped by TJMaxx today and was delighted to find four large 2 wick candles for $12.99 each in the Journeys South African Vineyard scent. If you like that scent, head over to your local TJMaxx.

Got my YC shipment. All the pieces are...not too horrible... Thinking about returning Deadly Diva - (she has a dark spot in the nose area of her face) - but not sure I want to bother. Going to think about it for a few days.

Great lunar eclipse. I missed the first part, so watched the last part. Next one is January 31, 2018... http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/lunar/2018-january-31


----------



## NightOwl32

Too cloudy here I've been seeing the World journeys line pop up too. The south African vineyard is too fruity for me, but I got the German Apple Strudel, haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## NightOwl32

grandma lise said:


> I hope you all got to see the lunar eclipse. Incredibly, we had a clear skies, so were able to watch it. Eclipses are so cool!
> 
> I stopped by TJMaxx today and was delighted to find four large 2 wick candles for $12.99 each in the Journeys South African Vineyard scent. If you like that scent, head over to your local TJMaxx.
> 
> Got my YC shipment. All the pieces are...not too horrible... Thinking about returning Deadly Diva - (she has a dark spot in the nose area of her face) - but not sure I want to bother. Going to think about it for a few days.
> 
> Great lunar eclipse. I missed the first part, so watched the last part. Next one is January 31, 2018... http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/lunar/2018-january-31


If u don't live close-by a YC, you can always try cust service and see if they'll send you a second diva. Then, when you're near one, you can return the worse one.
I've wanted to try the world journey's Bavarian Pretzel, but only if I can find for really good deal. It really smells realistic upon cold throw.


----------



## NightOwl32

Didn't know what to do w/this guy, so I just stuck him up on a shelf w/my tardis teapot!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I love your pic NightOwl. We are huge fans of The Doctor in our home. We need a dalek or weeping angel boney now!


----------



## Countess Dracula

Mourning Glory said:


> I found another shade today. Countess Dracula, it's yours if you want it!


It arrived in the mail today ... one day early !!!  Mourning Glory thank you so much, I love it


----------



## RavenLily

I was just browsing through YC's candle accessories and see they're showing low stock on the Spellbound Haunted Gate Votive if anyone is interested (and feeling lucky to get on without their order being canceled LOL
http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/spellbound-haunted-gate/_/R-1351568


----------



## Mourning Glory

RavenLily said:


> I was just browsing through YC's candle accessories and see they're showing low stock on the Spellbound Haunted Gate Votive if anyone is interested (and feeling lucky to get on without their order being canceled LOL
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/spellbound-haunted-gate/_/R-1351568


There are 86 listed in stock. They must have found some. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RavenLily

Mourning Glory said:


> There are 86 listed in stock. They must have found some. Thanks for the heads up!


You're VERY welcome MG! I would buy one but I think my Hubby is at the YC breaking point, haha! BTW, how were you able to see how many were left in stock?


----------



## Mourning Glory

RavenLily said:


> You're VERY welcome MG! I would buy one but I think my Hubby is at the YC breaking point, haha! BTW, how were you able to see how many were left in stock?


If you go to quick shop at the top of the page and put in the item number and 999 for quantity, it will tell you want is left in stock.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. Sorry I've been away a lot lately. I'm having the worst possible luck. Suffered some major roof damage around the chimney that more or less destroyed the ceiling and an entire wall in one of my upstairs bedrooms. Plaster chunks all over the floor, and ruined the headboard and mattress of the bed. I've had the damaged flashing repaired to the chimney, but now am waiting for contractors to show up next week to start the plaster repair in that room. I've asked that they hang plastic over the doorways to cut down on the dust and debris flying everywhere but I already know I'll be cleaning up after that mess for a week afterward. They will also be traipsing through my living room to get to that bedroom and my Boneys are out on display everywhere!  I hadn't even gotten to take pics yet. I'm so concerned that they will bump something just walking through with all their tools, etc., that I'm going to pack up all the Halloween in the living room until after the work is done. I can only hope they are able to finish in enough time for me to redecorate and get everything back out before Halloween. Kinda bummed. But they're saying it should be about a week and half to repair all the damage and repaint, so fingers crossed that I'll still have some time left for the big night. I was so excited to finally get everything decorated and now feel like I'm taking a huge step backward...sigh. Guess I'll just have to wait for everyone else's displays for now, until mine can be restored. I might try to snap a few pics now before the repacking happens this weekend. So discouraging!


----------



## Spookywolf

And here are the promised pics of my Crazy Cat Lady. She has the same "white wash" effect of the watery white paint they used on the cats, but overall I'm pretty happy with her. I'm considering my cats part Siamese because they have the chocolate markings on them, LOL.  Lighting wasn't great on a couple of the pics (still fighting the flash on my phone) but I think the flaws are minimal enough to live with considering how bad some of the CCL's were this year. At least she doesn't have any paint runs. And the one I sent back had a really bad brown spot right on her face. This one I can live with. Now I just need to figure out where to display her. For now she's staying safely in her box until the big, bad contractors are done inside my house!


----------



## NightOwl32

Oh no, Spooky, that is rotten luck! I was so looking forward to your displays At least the boneys that you housed in your curio cabinet should be safe and sound.
I've been worried about getting some replacement windows next week and have been doing some re-arranging of mine that are anywhere near the windows, so I understand your concern completely. House repairs are stressful enough w/o thinking of ways to safeguard the bonies! Good luck and be sure to do up Halloween in style, w/as little stress as possible.


----------



## NightOwl32

Your ccl looks great! One of the best I've seen, enjoy her


----------



## Spookywolf

Got a question for those that own the Yankee scenterpiece warmers. I'm tempted to buy one because of the timer and the fact that some have really nice lighting effects. But I'm a dedicated original tart person. For the price, I just can't justify $5 per tart cup for the newer version. Has anyone tried using the scenterpiece with the original tarts? Is there some kind of adapter cup you could use to melt the original tarts in? It seems to me that there must be some kind of replacement dish or something that could be inserted into the warming well so that you could melt an original tart in it. Was just curious if anyone had tried experimenting with something other than the easy melt cups?


----------



## Countess Dracula

Mourning Glory said:


> There are 86 listed in stock. They must have found some. Thanks for the heads up!


That was my one item they cancelled on me a few weeks back. I got an email confirmation on Saturday, September 26th, that it was shipped ( no charge due to earlier cancellation ). It should arrive any day now . I still haven't used the gift card they sent me. I haven't decided what to get yet. I was going to use it this past Saturday but my local store had virtually nothing left for Halloween.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Spookywolf said:


> And here are the promised pics of my Crazy Cat Lady. She has the same "white wash" effect of the watery white paint they used on the cats, but overall I'm pretty happy with her. I'm considering my cats part Siamese because they have the chocolate markings on them, LOL.  Lighting wasn't great on a couple of the pics (still fighting the flash on my phone) but I think the flaws are minimal enough to live with considering how bad some of the CCL's were this year. At least she doesn't have any paint runs. And the one I sent back had a really bad brown spot right on her face. This one I can live with. Now I just need to figure out where to display her. For now she's staying safely in her box until the big, bad contractors are done inside my house!
> 
> View attachment 259574
> 
> View attachment 259575
> 
> View attachment 259576


She actually looks pretty darn good . I'm glad you got a much better one !!! My ccl has a few minor flaws but overall pretty good.


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf said:


> Got a question for those that own the Yankee scenterpiece warmers. I'm tempted to buy one because of the timer and the fact that some have really nice lighting effects. But I'm a dedicated original tart person. For the price, I just can't justify $5 per tart cup for the newer version. Has anyone tried using the scenterpiece with the original tarts? Is there some kind of adapter cup you could use to melt the original tarts in? It seems to me that there must be some kind of replacement dish or something that could be inserted into the warming well so that you could melt an original tart in it. Was just curious if anyone had tried experimenting with something other than the easy melt cups?


Yes, I've tried it and there are a couple of things u can do: buy 1 meltcup, use it all, dump and clean out wax and re-use with a tart (or 2 tarts to fill cup), clean cup each time, they are re-usable.
Also, what I've done w/some scents that were too strong in melt-cup form was put in freezer, pop out wax, break into 2-3 pieces. If u melt each piece it's like getting 2 or 3 for $5.
Kohl's also sells the cups, you could use w/% coupon, but honestly, I've tried 3 of their scents and wasn't happy w/them.


----------



## kantosad

Spookywolf said:


> Got a question for those that own the Yankee scenterpiece warmers. I'm tempted to buy one because of the timer and the fact that some have really nice lighting effects. But I'm a dedicated original tart person. For the price, I just can't justify $5 per tart cup for the newer version. Has anyone tried using the scenterpiece with the original tarts? Is there some kind of adapter cup you could use to melt the original tarts in? It seems to me that there must be some kind of replacement dish or something that could be inserted into the warming well so that you could melt an original tart in it. Was just curious if anyone had tried experimenting with something other than the easy melt cups?


Hi Spookywolf sorry about your house. That's just awful. I also use the scent cups and dump them after use and replace with the tarts. It works well. Plus i stocked upon the scents cups when they were half off so didn't feel then that they were too expensive that way.


----------



## Kitty

YC $20 off $45 coupon, exp. 10-25-15. YC $15 off $35 coupon, exp. 10-25-15


----------



## grandma lise

I found the $20 off $45 in my email. It's FALL20. Does anyone know the $15 off $35 online code?

Thanks!


----------



## jenrens

grandma lise said:


> I found the $20 off $45 in my email. It's FALL20. Does anyone know the $15 off $35 online code?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Thanks for that - that is a good deal!

This is the code I have at moment (besides a 15 off 45)

SEP15
buy 2 get 1 free
Valid til 10/15

Crazy Cat Lady came today - she is great! Glad I was able to get her.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> I found the $20 off $45 in my email. It's FALL20. Does anyone know the $15 off $35 online code?
> 
> Thanks!


The $15 off $35 code is FALL15.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry I've been away a lot lately. I'm having the worst possible luck. Suffered some major roof damage around the chimney that more or less destroyed the ceiling and an entire wall in one of my upstairs bedrooms. Plaster chunks all over the floor, and ruined the headboard and mattress of the bed. I've had the damaged flashing repaired to the chimney, but now am waiting for contractors to show up next week to start the plaster repair in that room. I've asked that they hang plastic over the doorways to cut down on the dust and debris flying everywhere but I already know I'll be cleaning up after that mess for a week afterward. They will also be traipsing through my living room to get to that bedroom and my Boneys are out on display everywhere!  I hadn't even gotten to take pics yet. I'm so concerned that they will bump something just walking through with all their tools, etc., that I'm going to pack up all the Halloween in the living room until after the work is done. I can only hope they are able to finish in enough time for me to redecorate and get everything back out before Halloween. Kinda bummed. But they're saying it should be about a week and half to repair all the damage and repaint, so fingers crossed that I'll still have some time left for the big night. I was so excited to finally get everything decorated and now feel like I'm taking a huge step backward...sigh. Guess I'll just have to wait for everyone else's displays for now, until mine can be restored. I might try to snap a few pics now before the repacking happens this weekend. So discouraging!


Oh no!!! So sorry! I think you are wise to pack things up, you have enough stress as it is!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> And here are the promised pics of my Crazy Cat Lady. She has the same "white wash" effect of the watery white paint they used on the cats, but overall I'm pretty happy with her. I'm considering my cats part Siamese because they have the chocolate markings on them, LOL.  Lighting wasn't great on a couple of the pics (still fighting the flash on my phone) but I think the flaws are minimal enough to live with considering how bad some of the CCL's were this year. At least she doesn't have any paint runs. And the one I sent back had a really bad brown spot right on her face. This one I can live with. Now I just need to figure out where to display her. For now she's staying safely in her box until the big, bad contractors are done inside my house!
> 
> View attachment 259574
> 
> View attachment 259575
> 
> View attachment 259576


She doesn't look bad at all! The white wash is a bit different, but rather that than drippy black paint!


----------



## VampKat

NightOwl32 said:


> Yes, I've tried it and there are a couple of things u can do: buy 1 meltcup, use it all, dump and clean out wax and re-use with a tart (or 2 tarts to fill cup), clean cup each time, they are re-usable.
> Also, what I've done w/some scents that were too strong in melt-cup form was put in freezer, pop out wax, break into 2-3 pieces. If u melt each piece it's like getting 2 or 3 for $5.
> Kohl's also sells the cups, you could use w/% coupon, but honestly, I've tried 3 of their scents and wasn't happy w/them.


Agreed. I also like to use the tarts in the cups because that way I can mix them like I do the tart burners. Make my own scent that way.


----------



## Spookywolf

Morning everyone. That $20 off $45 is burning a hole in my pocket!  Has anybody heard about some kind of promotion on specific scents of medium candles? I'm looking online and seeing a "$10 with $25 puchase" deal on a few specific medium jar/tumbler fragrances. I don't remember getting an email about it and am not sure if this is just online or not. I was going to buy at the store to save on shipping, but would like to get the candle deal as well. What to do, what to do...


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, now that I'm looking at it, I think it's all the medium jar/tumbler candles are $10 with $25 purchases. That will stack nicely with that $20 off $45. Guess I'm buying online now.


----------



## lisa48317

I just pulled out my totes last night with all my Boneys! I staged them in the front of my garage, since I'm in the middle of repainting one wall in my living room and installing new picture ledges. My goal is to finish up tonight and then the Boneys can come out!

I just saw an ad for the new Vanilla Bourbon candles - not Halloweeny in the slightest, but I WANT!


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf said:


> Well, now that I'm looking at it, I think it's all the medium jar/tumbler candles are $10 with $25 purchases. That will stack nicely with that $20 off $45. Guess I'm buying online now.


The discount on med jars is in store as well.
Also, u get a free votive in store w/any purchase.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grandma lise said:


> I found the $20 off $45 in my email. It's FALL20. Does anyone know the $15 off $35 online code?
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for the code! I gave in and ordered the electric boney! Here's hoping I get a good one.


----------



## NightOwl32

lisa48317 said:


> I just pulled out my totes last night with all my Boneys! I staged them in the front of my garage, since I'm in the middle of repainting one wall in my living room and installing new picture ledges. My goal is to finish up tonight and then the Boneys can come out!
> 
> I just saw an ad for the new Vanilla Bourbon candles - not Halloweeny in the slightest, but I WANT!


Cool! Post pics when they're up if u can.
I got a small tumbler of Vanilla Bourbon when they were $5 w/a purchase awhile back. My husband likes it, I detect a bit of a coffee note along w/the liquor scent. Doesn't beat pumpkin ginger bark for me.


----------



## RavenLily

Mourning Glory said:


> If you go to quick shop at the top of the page and put in the item number and 999 for quantity, it will tell you want is left in stock.


*Thank you so much for the YC inventory info Mourning Glory! Hopefully it will help lessen disappointment when ordering things that show "low stock" by being able to see just how low they can go  Also, so sorry to hear of all your Halloween setbacks, SW! Sending positive thoughts that all will turn out spooktacular in the end! And I too am looking forward to receiving my Vanilla Bourbon jar candle ordered, but not anywhere as much as the Gingerbread Maple coming with it! Does anyone have any feedback on it? I got a whiff in store but had no coupons with me, so ordered it online. I just hope it smells as amazing burning as it does on a cold sniff! Speaking of my YC store, I was surprised to see they had stock of many Boney items from last year- The fish bone boat and even the 'Dig In" candy dish-- Seems kind of weird as they were still selling full price?!?*


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, busy week...please know my thoughts are with you. The worst timing, I know, to suffer damage. Hoping your home will be restored in time for Halloween...

I ordered another Deadly Diva, also the Cemetary tart warmer. Hoping I get good ones. Thanks Kitty for posting the $20 off $45 coupon. It helped a lot.

Tonight, I stopped by the thrift stores on my way to Hallmark. Found Dead Eye, undamaged, and he works, at Value Village for $2.99. Very happy. Tomorrow is Ornament Debut at Hallmark. Daryl Dixon and Predator both release in the morning. Our store still has quite a few of the other Halloween ornaments too. This little guy is my favorite this year... https://shop.hallmark.com/ornaments...py-halloween-zombie-ornament-1495QFO5247.html

And here's more... http://shop.hallmark.com/halloween/halloween-products/ Most of it can be ordered online too.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, and click on the video to watch what this ghost does... http://shop.hallmark.com/gifts/home...stic-ghost-halloween-decoration-1HGN1135.html It plays and dances to three songs!


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, busy week...please know my thoughts are with you. The worst timing, I know, to suffer damage. Hoping your home will be restored in time for Halloween...
> 
> I ordered another Deadly Diva, also the Cemetary tart warmer. Hoping I get good ones. Thanks Kitty for posting the $20 off $45 coupon. It helped a lot.
> 
> Tonight, I stopped by the thrift stores on my way to Hallmark. Found Dead Eye, undamaged, and he works, at Value Village for $2.99. Very happy. Tomorrow is Ornament Debut at Hallmark. Daryl Dixon and Predator both release in the morning. Our store still has quite a few of the other Halloween ornaments too. This little guy is my favorite this year... https://shop.hallmark.com/ornaments...py-halloween-zombie-ornament-1495QFO5247.html
> 
> And here's more... http://shop.hallmark.com/halloween/halloween-products/ Most of it can be ordered online too.
> 
> Lisa


Oh, their stuff is adorbs! Thanks for sharing with us (I think) &#55357;&#56842;. My husband is already asking me just where I'm going to put all our Halloween decorations...


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. It's dark and rainy and gray where I live today - in other words, perfect Halloween weather!  Thought I'd snap a few pics of my living room displays before I have to pack them up today in preparation for the construction to come next week. I think I'm only going to take down the coffee table displays for now. I'm hoping the displays on the bookshelves will be out of harm's way - just hope the dust doesn't work it's way into this room, ugh. Okay, here's the coffee table first. 









I'm really loving the Foggy Nights piece this year!
















There's a Bonesy with a leg on the other side of the Pet Cemetery, but it got cut off in this pic. Notice the new addition to my Pet Cemetery this year?


----------



## Spookywolf

And now for the bookshelf displays. I'm really due for a new phone. My old one is very sensitive to the slightest movement so tends to blur things sometimes. Here ya go! 

Overview of shelf one that I call "The Vampire Lair"








I love displaying Little Boo with the Vampire Tree dbl TL burner. That was a must-have piece for me the year that came out! 








Love how the Haunted Gate VH works with the castle.








Another shot of the "Vampire Crew"


----------



## Spookywolf

Shelf number two is called "The Witch's Coven." For me, this is the best part of collecting Boneys. The displays are so fun to create. I find myself moving things around throughout the season, tweaking things here and there. And I just realized, looking at these pics, that I forgot to light the candle in the Witch jar shade and a tealight next to the fortune teller...whoops! Oh well, that just means I'll have to take more pics later and post again, LOL! 

Overview of the ladies hanging out.








I so enjoy my witch Boneys. Was really hoping they'd offer another new Witch for this year's theme.








Hard to see him, but there is a little kitty peeking out of the pumpkin on the Witch's broom. I love how he looks scared of the giant kitty looming behind him. 








My favorite display piece this year!


----------



## Madjoodie

SW, so sorry about the house stuff, but am just loving your display pics. Great creative use of the skeleton clinger. It really is those little touches that takes things to a whole other level. And why oh why hasn't YC made more of those?!? I so want that vampire double tart burner...am still kicking myself for not getting it the other year. Looks awesome in your display! 

I'm all decorated here, but still haven't plugged stuff in or replaced worn out batteries in the tealights. I'm stuck at home this weekend, so will try to get a few displays finalized and pictures taken. I had fun putting it all out....and completely understand the constant tweaking to find just the right scene! 

Lisa, I was thinking about you while I was at Hallmark today. Too funny, as I had that zombie ornament in my hand. It really is super cute. I may need to blame you if he accidentally comes home with me tomorrow!


----------



## Barbie K

Spookywolf said:


> There's a Bonesy with a leg on the other side of the Pet Cemetery, but it got cut off in this pic. Notice the new addition to my Pet Cemetery this year?
> View attachment 260271


Spooky, where did you get that cute owl on top of Pet Cemetery?


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I was so hoping you'd post pictures of your displays!

Love the Haunted Gate Votive Holder with the castle. Also the Foggy Nights Multi Tea Light. Both are great additions to your displays. I enjoy walking at night in the fog. Going to have to back collect that piece. And those skeleton clingers, so much fun, particularly in your tart holder. Thanks for the treat!


----------



## NightOwl32

Spookywolf, I love it all!


----------



## Shadowbat

I just would like to share that my wife is now hooked on Boneys. It has always been something I shared with my girls over the past few years, but this year my wife was smitten with CCL. Now she wants to get more, and get this, display them year 'round. I think I can live with that.


----------



## grim gravely

Your displays look great spookywolf. 
That vampire double tart warmer looks great lit up. I regret not getting it the year that came out. What is that black witch behind your boney witch in the second to last picture?


----------



## Spookywolf

Barbie K said:


> Spooky, where did you get that cute owl on top of Pet Cemetery?


I got that from Cracker Barrel last year and completely forgot about him until I started unpacking Fall stuff this year. He's a clinger too. I do wish Yankee would start making those again. They are such fun little additions to add into displays.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Your displays look great spookywolf.
> That vampire double tart warmer looks great lit up. I regret not getting it the year that came out. What is that black witch behind your boney witch in the second to last picture?


Thanks so much Grim. That witch is also from Yankee Candle a few years ago. She's a black silhouette piece and the cut outs go all the way around the bottom of her dress so when lit up it looks really amazing. Here's a close up shot for you. She looks better at night in her full candle glory, but then it's harder to see the details in a pic.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, I've put it off as long as I can, but now I really have to pack up my coffee table display...sigh. I just hate the timing of this repair. But the upside is I might make another coffee table display afterward (if they finish in time) so some other Boneys can get a debut for the season. I also want to finish a side table display and take some pics of the entryway table. Might throw in a few pics of the cool looking funkins I bought at Michaels to go outside by the door. I hope everyone else is getting decorated up and ready. Can't believe that October is finally here. Seems like it was just a few weeks ago that we were waiting for the Boney sneak peeks and gearing up to see what the new line would bring. This thread has been so fun and I've enjoyed talking to everyone on here. I hope we can keep the thread going, so check in often guys and post any old thing at all. Such a wonderful group of people on here that I'd hate to lose touch with everyone. I'll try to post more pics after my "invasion" is over and I can get my house back to normal. I just have to have my Boneys out and all lit up for Halloween night. Wouldn't be right without them!


----------



## Spookywolf

Shadowbat said:


> I just would like to share that my wife is now hooked on Boneys. It has always been something I shared with my girls over the past few years, but this year my wife was smitten with CCL. Now she wants to get more, and get this, display them year 'round. I think I can live with that.


Shadowbat, I say "yay!" to the decision to join in our Boney madness. But, you're in real trouble now, LOL! Boneys can be very addicting and they're like Lays potato chips, nobody can have just one!


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks so much Grim. That witch is also from Yankee Candle a few years ago. She's a black silhouette piece and the cut outs go all the way around the bottom of her dress so when lit up it looks really amazing. Here's a close up shot for you. She looks better at night in her full candle glory, but then it's harder to see the details in a pic.
> 
> View attachment 260398


Thank you for the close up picture spookywolf. I don't remember ever seeing this witch at Yankee Candle. I wish they would have done witch items similar to that this year. I am really loving your 2010 BBW haunted house too.


----------



## grim gravely

Looking at everybody's displays is starting to get me motivated to start decorating myself. I'm no where near as creative as everyone else. I just put everything out and hope for the best. Maybe lighting a good fall candle will get me in the mood to start today.


----------



## grandma lise

Go for it grim gravely. Lighting a candle is a great start. I'm still in organizing mode today which is not nearly as much fun. I'll light a candle too.


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

grim gravely said:


> Looking at everybody's displays is starting to get me motivated to start decorating myself. I'm no where near as creative as everyone else. I just put everything out and hope for the best. Maybe lighting a good fall candle will get me in the mood to start today.


That's pretty much what I do too . 
I'm still trying to get the house cleaned first...hope to have decorations out by next weekend. That whole work-thing keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Lucy08

Poe-ka-dot said:


> That's pretty much what I do too .
> I'm still trying to get the house cleaned first...hope to have decorations out by next weekend. That whole work-thing keeps getting in the way.


You and me both! Hauled out the bins yesterday, they are half unpacked. Still need to bust the Boneys out of the kitchen cabinet!


----------



## kantosad

I am working on displays. Had hoped to get it done over the weekend but came done sick. Now i am scurring trying to get things done half sick still. We are headed to st louis this weekend and i want it done before then. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I need to ask your opinion on a non boney ebay purchase. I know we've all had our fair share of run ins with sellers, and maybe someone could help she'd some light. I bought a rare out of print record on ebay for what I considered to be a decent price and it was in very good condition. I just received it this morning and the seller had simply taped a thin layer of cardboard around it and thought it would survive being sent airmail from Canada! The jacket is creased around the edges and there is actually a small tear in the top and the inside sleeve is torb in the same place. The record itself seems to be fine. I looked over my options on Ebay and it seems that they would just want me to request a refund. I don't know if that's necessarily what I want, but I definitely don't want to pay full price for a collectable that has been damaged. Should I try to get a partial refund from the seller, or suck it up take the full refund and try again?


----------



## Ween12amEternal

If the record itself is in good usable condition but the jacket & sleeve are no longer in the condition they were said to be in the listing, probably the easiest route is explain how it arrived, provide pictures, and ask for a partial refund. It avoids the whole hassle of returns.

Exciting times! My living room is a sea of Halloween - and I love it! Am trying to decide how to add in the new Boneys; hope to have pictures soon. Can't wait to see everyone's displays


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, tough decision. I'd go with Ween12amEternal's advice. If they don't provide a partial refund, then I'd leave a negative feedback. I get so tired of sellers who aren't willing to learn how to properly package fragile items. Glad the record survived.

I received my Yankee Candle shipment today. My second Deadly Diva has a nicer face and features. Relieved. And the Spooky Gates tart warmer is really nice. MUST get the Haunted Gate Votive Holder now. This is going to be expensive - (actually, I got an okay price compared to what it was selling for last month. Yay!). I don't know why I'm so obsessed with crows this year. I just am. 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

3 WEEKS TO GO!

YC 25% off all Halloween goodies
http://www.yankeecandle.com/browse/...1&spJobID=603275924&spReportId=NjAzMjc1OTI0S0


----------



## maxthedog

Not sure how long it will last must be an error, but all halloween accessories were ringing up 7.50 for me online after I added more than 1. Didn't have to be same item. Got the haunted houses for 7.50


----------



## amuck amuck

I just placed an order and it did the same thing. Everything $7.50. Now will have to see what actually gets charged to card.


----------



## maxthedog

Looks like they killed it, fun while it lasted lol


----------



## amuck amuck

maxthedog said:


> Looks like they killed it, fun while it lasted lol


Did they cancel your order?


----------



## maxthedog

Haven't canceled but I was about to place another..1 of the items sold out to bring me back under 100..after I added something else everything went back to 25% off


----------



## NightOwl32

Wow, congrats to those who got those deep discount accessories 
. That's like a bank error in your favor. I'm kind if glad that I missed the glitch bc I definitely do not need more Halloween this year
grandma lise ' s comment about her interest in crows this year got me thinking, so how about a mini-survey to get this thread going while waiting for more display pics (loving everyone's so far):
1) What has been your favorite halloween trend this year?
- mine is def the variety of skull items out there (a store owner told me more merch is produced/sold on year's when Halloween falls on a weekend...hmmm)
2) What is your favorite non-boney halloween item purchased this year?
-this is a tough one, and it changes, right now it's a blk/white owl wreath I got at an Oktoberfest craft fair. It's sweet, simple and was well-priced.
3)A two-parter: What is your favorite boney purchase this year of new collection? If you've acquired previous years' which is your fav and why? (If you feel like divulging) 
-new collection= the jol bowl, I admit I went back for a second one!
-older pieces, tough, but I'm gonna say the 2011 Bonesy with skeleton foot. It's a piece I've really wanted and the detail is great for the size/price.
4) Just for fun: if you had to vacate your home quickly, w/family and pets safe of course, which boney would you grab? (It can only be one)
-I have to go w/my headless horseman from 2010, I'd just be so sad if I lost him.
Everyone's welcome to respond to any, all, or none as he/she chooses!


----------



## grandma lise

​I'm a whimsical kind of Halloween girl...

Favorite Halloween trend? Animation, (crows too  ). My first find of the year was the Gemmy Animated Eyeball Doorbell... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikRv37CV7aI My second, the Hallmark Spook-tastic Ghost - (click on video to left)... http://shop.hallmark.com/gifts/home...stic-ghost-halloween-decoration-1HGN1135.html

Favorite non-Boney item? A thrift store find. It's an Empire blow mold of a ghost holding a skull and jack-o-lantern, $5.99. Found a picture of it on Ebay... 









And I have to add my favorite non-Boney display, a mix of new finds and used thrift store finds... 









Favorite Boney? Telebone, which I missed out on so will back collect, though Spine Tingling is a close second.

Which Boney would I grab, if only one? For each year, right?  "Skeleton [Lady] with Spider Web Tea Light Holder" (2008); Pirates! (2009); The Band (2010); Rest in Pieces and Bobbin' for Apples (2011); Flying Witch (2012); Dead Man's Curve Boney Beach (2013); Boney and Clyde (2014).

Fun survey NightOwl32!


----------



## amuck amuck

My new trend this year is blow molds. Just got the ghost that Grandma Lise listed.
My favorite non boney this year is the 5ft hanging NBC Sally from Walgreen.
Favorite boney from this year is crazy cat lady. Previous year is Frank and Bride because I grew up loving old monster movies.
If I had to grab one it would be the original bride and groom because they were what started my interest.


----------



## grandma lise

NightOwl32, Ghost Rider is one of my favorites too. I like to display him with lots of black, glittery trees. Found a picture of him on Ebay. 

View attachment 262085


----------



## grandma lise

amuck amuck said:


> My new trend this year is blow molds. Just got the ghost that Grandma Lise listed.
> My favorite non boney this year is the 5ft hanging NBC Sally from Walgreen.
> Favorite boney from this year is crazy cat lady. Previous year is Frank and Bride because I grew up loving old monster movies.
> If I had to grab one it would be the original bride and groom because they were what started my interest.


amuck amuck, is this your Sally?

https://instagram.com/p/7cDE24nsiv/

I missed her. Must have visited Walgreens before they put all the Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise out. I really enjoy the artwork associated with NBC.


----------



## Kitty

NightOwl32,

Great questions!

1) What has been your favorite halloween trend this year?
Completing the YC BB & Incredible Mr. Bones online book. 

2) What is your favorite non-boney halloween item purchased this year?
BBW 2010 Haunted House for $17.

3)A two-parter: What is your favorite boney purchase this year of new collection? If you've acquired previous years' which is your fav and why?
-new collection= Telephone
-older pieces,2009 Bone Yard sign

4) Just for fun: if you had to vacate your home quickly, w/family and pets safe of course, which boney would you grab? (It can only be one)
Spider Lady


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, is it still possible to buy a flash drive from you with pictures of the Boney Bunch collection and marketing literature?


----------



## Pumpkie0

I have gone to every Walgreen's possible and cannot find jack and sally


----------



## grandma lise

Pumpkie0, last year I had difficulty finding all the Night Before Christmas merchandise at our local Walgreens stores too. And I went early, probably in August, and returned often to see if more merchandise had been received. I also consulted the manager. 

Based on that experience, I'm going to speculate that only some of the Walgreens stores get all of the NBC merchandise. It's fun to see each year, but it can be so darned elusive. Same with specific pieces sold through Marshalls, TJMaxx, and Ross. Too often they only get one or two of each item, and that's it. Or there are coordinating items such as a tea pot, tea cups, and plates, but they don't get all of it, or someone buys one or the other but not both. Collecting gets so frustrating at times. 

Best of luck to you in your search. Perhaps someone on the forum will come across one and get in touch with you. 

Lisa


----------



## Pumpkie0

grandma lise said:


> Pumpkie0, last year I had difficulty finding all the Night Before Christmas merchandise at our local Walgreens stores too. And I went early, probably in August, and returned often to see if more merchandise had been received. I also consulted the manager.
> 
> Based on that experience, I'm going to speculate that only some of the Walgreens stores get all of the NBC merchandise. It's fun to see each year, but it can be so darned elusive. Same with specific pieces sold through Marshalls, TJMaxx, and Ross. Too often they only get one or two of each item, and that's it. Or there are coordinating items such as a tea pot, tea cups, and plates, but they don't get all of it, or someone buys one or the other but not both. Collecting gets so frustrating at times.
> 
> Best of luck to you in your search. Perhaps someone on the forum will come across one and get in touch with you.
> 
> Lisa


Your right about Walgreen's the funny part is ours and I have 3 in a 20 minute time frame are loaded with everything Nightmare Before Christmas stuff except these. I hate paying evil bay prices for something that is new and from Walgreen's. I'm thrilled that others got them its a great item for Nightmare Before Christmas and great quality.


----------



## Barbie K

Finally got my crates of halloween decorations out. Started sorting things and I am hoping to finish this week. It's nice to see my boney bunch collection again.
I have decided that I may have to thin out my collection. I just don't have room and I keep buying new ones. I may have to get rid of the ones that I purchased without "loving" them. 

I have started doing this with my doll collection as well. After so many years of collecting things I started just getting things I "love" and not just things I like. I need a bigger house


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. Trying to stop back to catch up. After an exhausting week of mess and clean up and then more mess and clean up, my plaster repair work and painting are nearing completion. My contractors tell me they hope to be finished by the middle of this week and I'm so relieved. I can't even begin to tell you how stressful it's been trying to manage with all this chaos going on. I hope to be able to do a deep clean by week's end and then redecorate my living room this weekend. Thinking I'll go with a different theme for the coffee table and finish the small displays. Looking forward to getting back to normal life - and of course back to my normal postings here on our thread. I've been missing you guys!


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32 said:


> grandma lise ' s comment about her interest in crows this year got me thinking, so how about a mini-survey to get this thread going while waiting for more display pics (loving everyone's so far):
> 
> Good questions NightOwl! Here goes...
> 1) What has been your favorite halloween trend this year?
> I like the crows too, but I still favor owls. I have several that I love to add to my displays.
> 2) What is your favorite non-boney halloween item purchased this year?
> Gonna have to go with the Foggy Nights tealight holder on this one, although the black metal/frosted glass witch and haunted house candle luminary I bought from Michaels is a very close second.
> 3) What is your favorite boney purchase this year of new collection?  Boney Joel. He's so cute and has that same styling as the older pieces.
> 4) Just for fun: if you had to vacate your home quickly, w/family and pets safe of course, which boney would you grab? (It can only be one) I've often played that game of trying to figure out which piece is the most precious to me - always a toughie because so many are special. Headless horseman and the 2013 Motorcycle Rider are always favorites. Love the 08 Skelly holding his head too. Coffin Guy "Little Boo" from 09 ends up in a display every year. My 2010 gothic farmer couple holding the pumpkin is so sweet. And I do love both my 08 and 09 Aunt Hilda and Spiderweb Dress ladies, but for the purpose of this question they don't read particularly Halloween to me when displayed by themselves. They don't look as skeleton-like as some of the other pieces and there's nothing that jumps out as Halloween about them. So my choices would be the 08 Skeleton man holding the JOL and the 2011 Pumpkin wagon. (Yeah I cheated and grabbed one with each hand, LOL!) The 08 Skelly man w/pumpkin is near and dear to my heart because he's one of the originals (and I could NOT leave the house w/o at least one 2008 piece!) and the 2011 pumpkin wagon is one of the most detailed pieces YC ever made. Love the expression on the horse's face, love all the pumpkins, just a beautiful creation. But in reality, I would be stuffing these in a big quilt and saving a Santa bag full of my collectibles or as many as I could before the firemen came to throw me out, LOL!


----------



## Poe-ka-dot

Barbie K said:


> Finally got my crates of halloween decorations out. Started sorting things and I am hoping to finish this week. It's nice to see my boney bunch collection again.
> I have decided that I may have to thin out my collection. I just don't have room and I keep buying new ones. I may have to get rid of the ones that I purchased without "loving" them.
> 
> I have started doing this with my doll collection as well. After so many years of collecting things I started just getting things I "love" and not just things I like. I need a bigger house


I was thinking the same thing! Just took everything out this last weekend and half the boneys didn't make it out of the crates. My faves are displayed, but big things that I don't love are back in the basement... Train, king-kong baby, some of the animals, etc.


----------



## Lucy08

NightOwl32 said:


> Wow, congrats to those who got those deep discount accessories
> . That's like a bank error in your favor. I'm kind if glad that I missed the glitch bc I definitely do not need more Halloween this year
> grandma lise ' s comment about her interest in crows this year got me thinking, so how about a mini-survey to get this thread going while waiting for more display pics (loving everyone's so far):
> 1) What has been your favorite halloween trend this year?
> - mine is def the variety of skull items out there (a store owner told me more merch is produced/sold on year's when Halloween falls on a weekend...hmmm)
> 2) What is your favorite non-boney halloween item purchased this year?
> -this is a tough one, and it changes, right now it's a blk/white owl wreath I got at an Oktoberfest craft fair. It's sweet, simple and was well-priced.
> 3)A two-parter: What is your favorite boney purchase this year of new collection? If you've acquired previous years' which is your fav and why? (If you feel like divulging)
> -new collection= the jol bowl, I admit I went back for a second one!
> -older pieces, tough, but I'm gonna say the 2011 Bonesy with skeleton foot. It's a piece I've really wanted and the detail is great for the size/price.
> 4) Just for fun: if you had to vacate your home quickly, w/family and pets safe of course, which boney would you grab? (It can only be one)
> -I have to go w/my headless horseman from 2010, I'd just be so sad if I lost him.
> Everyone's welcome to respond to any, all, or none as he/she chooses!


1. This years Halloween items in every store have been disdain ting to me. So,,no trend is my favorite. 

2. My favorite no boney purchase is my giant skull head, he looks like Andre the Gaint and has a battery op candle in it. 

3. Crazy cat lady! 

4. If I could only save one thing, I don't think I would choose a boney!!! We have a framed print (non Halloween!) that would have to come with instead.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone. Trying to stop back to catch up. After an exhausting week of mess and clean up and then more mess and clean up, my plaster repair work and painting are nearing completion. My contractors tell me they hope to be finished by the middle of this week and I'm so relieved. I can't even begin to tell you how stressful it's been trying to manage with all this chaos going on. I hope to be able to do a deep clean by week's end and then redecorate my living room this weekend. Thinking I'll go with a different theme for the coffee table and finish the small displays. Looking forward to getting back to normal life - and of course back to my normal postings here on our thread. I've been missing you guys!


Spookywolf, was hoping to hear how the repairs were going. Now while I wouldn't wish what happened to you on anybody, I'm delighted that as a result we get to see a new Spookywolf display. Works for me!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is a 08 jar holder for 51.99 BIN.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121785826255&alt=web


----------



## grandma lise

Great price on the 2008 piece. Did someone here get it?


----------



## Kitty

grandma lise said:


> Kitty, is it still possible to buy a flash drive from you with pictures of the Boney Bunch collection and marketing literature?


Yes. Sending it to you today.


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, thanks. While I can find pictures of most Boney Bunch pieces online, it's time consuming. Thank you so much for putting this resource together for us.


----------



## Barbie K

So after much debate the only ones I can part with are dead eye and bobbing for apples. Oh and I have no idea what to do with my bad paint job crazy cat lady.

Still 2 more boxes to sort through. I seriously have to stop buying more halloween stuff!
I say that every holiday


----------



## grandma lise

Received my Haunted Gate votive/tea light holder in perfect condition. I'm so glad I now have both these Yankee Candle pieces now. 

In a little while I'm going to head out to the storage unit to pull my 2008 Boney Bunch collection in preparation for the upcoming Halloween Pizza Party that I decorate for each year for our volunteers. It will be fun seeing these pieces displayed again!


----------



## grim gravely

The Halloween merchandise is now 25% off at the Yankee Candle store. Nothing great was left but there were some boney bunches. They still have three haunted mansions left but for what it is, I'll still pass. I hope they return to the old style mansion eventually but it looks like Yankee is going in a different direction with their Halloween offering. The only item I would still consider buying this year is the foggy night piece.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Grim Gravely, I felt the same way about the mansion this year. I was able to snag one during the $7.50 glitch along with the big Jack o lantern (Thank you maxthedog!). With my vouchers it was $2 out of pocket for both. Without that kind of deal I wouldn't have bought it. They shipped this morning and I will have to post pictures. Speaking of pictures, have you put up your mansions? I would love to see them!

Lisa, as always, I can't wait to see what you do for your pizza party! Your displays are always so creative. And congrats on receiving your haunted gate intact! I went back and forth on both of those pieces several times but didn't get them. Perhaps next year.

I got a package today, also. My Sweet Undertaking candy dish arrived safe and sound. It is taking the spot I had reserved for my MIA bone dry. I will have to snap some shots of the last of my displays tonight and share them.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh no, I'm in trouble now... Mourning Glory, love your display (and the sign). Those pieces look great together. Now, of course, I need to get Last Call Bartender! I think I need help...

Lisa


----------



## NightOwl32

Mourning Glory said:


> Grim Gravely, I felt the same way about the mansion this year. I was able to snag one during the $7.50 glitch along with the big Jack o lantern (Thank you maxthedog!). With my vouchers it was $2 out of pocket for both. Without that kind of deal I wouldn't have bought it. They shipped this morning and I will have to post pictures. Speaking of pictures, have you put up your mansions? I would love to see them!
> 
> Lisa, as always, I can't wait to see what you do for your pizza party! Your displays are always so creative. And congrats on receiving your haunted gate intact! I went back and forth on both of those pieces several times but didn't get them. Perhaps next year.
> 
> I got a package today, also. My Sweet Undertaking candy dish arrived safe and sound. It is taking the spot I had reserved for my MIA bone dry. I will have to snap some shots of the last of my displays tonight and share them.


That's the best pic of Last call and Skully I've seen, I didn't want either piece till now...and that candy dish I've never seen, very cool!
Who's hat is poking out at the bottom of the pic?


----------



## Mourning Glory

The hat it from the 2010 candy dish. I had no where else to put it so I stuck it on top of the microwave. Ha! Here is the rest of my bakers rack.


----------



## NightOwl32

This morning's email, in stores only, no minimum!


----------



## Kitty

Pirate cat so cute!

http://mashable.com/2015/10/16/pirate-cat/#eMU5wtFDYSqx


----------



## grandma lise

Adorable Kitty.


----------



## Kitty

Esty
https://www.etsy.com/listing/233939358/halloween-wall-hanger-halloween-door


----------



## Mourning Glory

Kitty said:


> Esty
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/233939358/halloween-wall-hanger-halloween-door
> 
> View attachment 263706


Very cute, Kitty. That looks like something I may have to try(and fail!) Did you ever start your Mr. Bones sign? If you're anything like me, you have a whole mess of projects waiting to be finished!


----------



## Kitty

Mourning Glory,

You are so right about too many projects, 12 days til Halloween.
Materials on hand: tracer projector, wood, tracing paper
Still need: jigsaw, paints, ect.
Maybe next year?


----------



## mariem

That large white skull is very pretty. I like the bling. 

Marie


----------



## Kitty

YC coupon Save $50 off $100, expires Oct. 25


----------



## amuck amuck

Just found a 2010 Bonecula Dracula on E bay. Everybody please hold your breath it comes in 1 piece. It is the one piece I am willing to pay big for. Thought I was done buying but had to have it. Now where to put it.


----------



## Madjoodie

*Happy Almost Halloween!*

I hope everyone is all decorated and enjoying some amazing Boney Bunch displays. I know I'd love to see some more of the creativity you guys have, esp. with Halloween right around the corner. 

So here are a few pics of my Boney pumpkin patch this year. This turned out nothing like I had imagined when I started, but those can be some of my favorites at the end of the day! Sorry no night time shots on this (out of control camera flash).


----------



## Madjoodie

*Here's the Owl Section*

I always struggle with what to do with some of my shelves/curio cabinets. Somehow, horizontal surfaces seem so much easier for me to build displays/groupings. But here is what I did with my owl stuff this year, since I was out of other space.


----------



## Madjoodie

*More Boney Fun*

Here is how I decided to decorate my wine cabinet this year. My drinking Boneys got evicted/relocated. 

So do you guys try to rotate how/where you display things each year? I get bored if I don't mix things up every year or two. Which may explain why my basement is overrun with Halloween totes!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow madjoodie! So much to love here. I like how you paired the Boney Bunch figurine featuring two owls with last year's Bath and Body Works Mansion. And those trees are gorgeous, an excellent addition to your displays. Don't know where everyone is, but hope they find their way back here. Great displays!

It took me two weeks to dig out everything I needed to recreate this display from 2009, but here it is, 17 pictures in a slideshow format...

Slideshow... http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/slideshow/Boney Bunch/Boney Bunch 2015


----------



## gloomycatt

I have a few bonies that are looking for new homes...Most of them are bride and groom pieces. Will post appropriately in the coming weeks


----------



## Kitty

YC 2015 Holiday catalog is here.

On page 11, $39.99, blizzard scenterpiece warmer snowman is back. I bought 2 using $50 off $100 coupon.
I am waiting for the Kitty jar candle clinger $5.99,, page 21. It will look great with Boneys.


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, that snowman and cat are cute. I noticed them too in the catalog. The $50 off $100 coupon arrived in my mailbox on one of my busiest weekends, so missed out. Glad you were able to make good use of it! 

Hoping to download all of the Boney Bunch images and information you provided me onto my computer this weekend.


----------



## happythenjaded

Love all the pictures! 

Anyone have any good suggestions on how to fix Boneys that were damaged during the move?


----------



## grandma lise

Happy, saddened to hear your Boney Bunch pieces suffered some damage in the move. How bad? 

I too could use some advice on how to repair broken pieces. I have one Daddy Long Legs jar holder that was damaged in shipping a few years ago. I came across it again last week. 

Not sure, but was it ninababy100109 whose aunt's Boney Bunch display shelving collapsed? I recall that they repaired quite a few pieces. She hasn't posted on the forum since August 2014, but if we sent her a PM, perhaps she'd receive a notification.

I'm a bit behind on everyone's doings. What prompted the move? Did you move close by or far away? Hope you're settling in and able to put a few decorations out. 

Good to see you on the forum. Was hoping you'd drop by.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie- Love your displays! I always love a mix of nonboney items. The football display is very creative! (Even if it's Packers jk! )

Grandma Lise, I love how you are able to put out so many boneys without looking cluttered. I will have to take a page from your book next year and create scenes visible from both sides of the table. I also live your little colored pebbles. I would never be able to do something like that. My cat is a klepto!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Happy, I'm sorry to hear about your breakage. I've used both super glue and the E6000. I use the E6000 on pieces that I don't have to hold together while they dry since it takes longer. One tip that I can give is that when you are joining two black pieces, use a sharpie inside the break to cover the white ceramic. When you join the pieces, you won't have the white line and the repair will be less noticeable.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> Madjoodie- Love your displays! I always love a mix of nonboney items. The football display is very creative! (Even if it's Packers jk! )
> 
> Grandma Lise, I love how you are able to put out so many boneys without looking cluttered. I will have to take a page from your book next year and create scenes visible from both sides of the table. I also live your little colored pebbles. I would never be able to do something like that. My cat is a klepto!


I've forgotten how privileged I am now that we're without cats. Cats and tablecloths...cats and lace...cats and pebbles...cats and candles...cats and fresh flower arrangements... Fortunately, my friend's cats never tire of my attention, and the neighbor's cats visit me regularly throughout the warmer months. 

It's been really great seeing everyone's displays. It always comes to an end much too soon...


----------



## grim gravely

Great display pictures everyone. I really missed out this year by not decorating this year. I've just been very busy the last few weeks. Maybe next year I'll get everything out and maybe my displays will look half as good as everyone else.


----------



## Madjoodie

*WWW, This is For You!*

Funny how each year I say I am going to take a year off from decorating, then all of you inspire and suck me back in!  I wanted to post one of my witch displays, since I still want to send another big thanks to WickedWillingWench for the steam punkin delivery. Can't believe I almost missed out on that cute tealight.


----------



## Madjoodie

*It's Almost Here!*

The big day is finally almost here, and once again mother nature has not been kind to my outdoor displays. So here is another indoor display that I'm trying to cheer myself up with. 

I haven't really featured the wedding couples much in recent years (started feeling like the theme had been done to death, so to speak). But having found so much awesome day of the dead items this year, it seemed to pair so well together.

Hope to see some more pics from others too!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh yay, more displays!

Madjoodie, loving what you've created. Glad we were able to suck you back in yet another year!

I immediately recognized your Partylite Wilemina Witch. I found one at a thrift store yesterday. That was a happy find.

I like the effect of the colored tea lights in your Foggy Night multi-tea light holder. One of these days, I'll drag out all my wedding couple pieces and create a display too. Our youngest son will eventually marry. Perhaps I could decorate their home for Halloween following the wedding. I think Happythenjaded created a display last year. It's good to see them displayed. I have a few favorites. The proposal, the motorcycle, and the couple reading in bed. Oh and the wedding chapel. 

Thanks for brightening my day. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Well, my obsession with crows continues. Picked up these two Woof & Poof dolls yesterday for 50% off, an early birthday present from my mother...









Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie, what is that display piece on the middle shelf of the last picture? I think it's a scene from Beetle Juice but not sure!


----------



## grim gravely

Somehow I ended back at the Goodwill store tonight. All Halloween was 50% off even though the selection was well picked over. I did manage to score a Partylite ghost tealight holder and a crackled stained glass jack-o-lantern candle holder. Both items total was under $5, not bad for a few last minute additions. I have them out now and I'm starting to put some Halloween displays together. Better late than never, right?


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely said:


> I'm starting to put some Halloween displays together. Better late than never, right?


Yes. Looking forward to seeing your display. I have so much fun searching through Halloween and Christmas décor at the thrift stores this time of year. I never know where a find will take me.


----------



## Kitty

Kirkland's Halloween 75% off! Found more items in stores.
www.kirklands.com/catalog/search_sp.cmd?i=1&q=Halloween&q1=In+Store&store=1&x1=availability[/url]

Target Halloween Clearence
http://www.target.com/s/halloween+c...es&gclid=CLmE5Z7n6sgCFc3mDQodzKYB0Q&gclsrc=ds

Kmart 
http://www.kmart.com/seasonal-halloween/b-33179

Wayfair Halloween Bootique 70% off
http://www.wayfair.com/deals/halloween-sale?redir=Halloween&rtype=7&ust=

Halloween Effects 70% off today!
http://www.halloweeneffects.us/Halloween_Decorations_s/84.htm


----------



## chuckym70

Happy Halloween


----------



## Kitty

Happy Halloween, It's Time To Party!


----------



## grandma lise

chuckym70, thanks for getting my day started with a giggle. Like the layout from a perspective point of view, especially the addition of wine, glasses, and...beer. Welcome to the forum! 

Kitty, fun artwork.


----------



## grandma lise

Hey Kitty,

The image files you've compiled on the Yankee Candle Boney Bunch, Mr. Bones, Afterlife, and more are excellent. 

I'm forever misplacing my YC Halloween catalogs. Now, thanks to you, I have them all in one place in your "YC Catalogs" folder, 2008 - 2015. 

Other favorite folders are "YC Haunted Houses", "YC Samples" (prototypes that never made it into production), "YC Stamps" (from Boney Bunch Love page on Facebook), and "YC Videos" (list of clickable YouTube links). 

The Mystery of Yankee Manor videos are always fun to watch. Halloween is over much too soon.

Thanks again Kitty for all your work to compile these images and links for us.


----------



## Nstope

I don't know if anyone is still going to be on this thread, but I did get a shipping notification from Yankee today for my Steam Punkin, they promised would be delivered in December, since it sold out and I bought it. What great customer service!


----------

